#ubuntu-ru 2011-04-04
<artus> [Raiden], причем чт омне нравится даже офтопик на него пишет под 59ть метров )
<shenmue> эм... синоптик от рута с другой темой аля виндовс
<shenmue> а нужно все как и везде
<shenmue> помню конфиг какой то копировался
<[Raiden]> shenmue: ставь темы глобально, не в ~/.themes а в /usr/share/themes
<shenmue> может оно. спс
<[Raiden]> моЖет есть другие варианты, но этот сработает
<artus> ну можно и sudo cp -r  ~/.themes /root/
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> это мысль sudo rm /root/.themes ; sudo ln -s /home/shenmue/.themes /root/.themes
<artus> ну или так )
<shenmue> вы продолжайте =)
<shenmue> в emerald кнопки можно поменять ? с право на лево
<artus> а разве эмеральд отвичает за положение кнопок?
<shenmue> щас проверю
<shenmue> в эмералд где то
<artus> *e
<[Raiden]> можно
<[Raiden]> настройка где какая кнопка есть, но тему возможно придется перерисовать
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> о вроде нашел. незаметная настройка прям как в опенбоксе
<Progre[ss]1> тормозит полноэкранное флэш виде, дайте решение
<Progre[ss]1> !дщпы
<Progre[ss]1> !logs
<ubuntuhelp> Логи канала #ubuntu-ru, можно найти на http://logs.ubuntu.ru либо на http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ Графики активности пользователей можно найти тут: http://logs.ubuntu.ru/graph/
<VladGobelen1> Проверь, свободный стоит или Проприетарный
<Progre[ss]1> artus привет!
<artus> Progre[ss]1, даров
<Progre[ss]1> Дай пожалуйста Блог Андрюхи
<Progre[ss]1> Это _GerarD_
<artus> ща
<artus> http://sharikoff.me/
<Progre[ss]1> примногоблагодарен :)
<[Raiden]> VladGobelen1: 1. http://www.opennet.ru/tips/info/2391.shtml  , 2. сборка ядра с альтернативным планировщиком процессов , 3. Ожидание когда адобе сделают по человечески.
<[Raiden]> на твой вкус или всё вместе.
<[Raiden]> есть ещё другие решения, типа плагинов показывающих видео не в браузере, а в тотеме
<[Raiden]> но это сам гугли )
<artus> Progre[ss]1, ну в хроме с акселерацией не тормозит) а если ютуб то htmp5 врубай)
<Progre[ss]1> artus в хроме ваще мувики не пашут((
<Progre[ss]1> Печалька, помогай! :(
<artus> хы, у меня даже fullHD иглает без тормозов )
<artus> *р
<Progre[ss]1> что делать?
<Progre[ss]1> x64 система ((
<Progre[ss]1> хром тоже 64
<Progre[ss]1> Привет Андрюх!
<Progre[ss]1> Проснулся? sharikoff
<[Raiden]> а флэш из офиц репов?
<[Raiden]> стоит
<Progre[ss]1> да
<sharikoff> угу
<[Raiden]> попробуй поставить 64 бит версию, превью которая
<[Raiden]> нагугли арщив и кинь либу из нег о/usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<[Raiden]> ой, в темноте лохо печатаю
<[Raiden]> п*
<Progre[ss]1> echo "OverrideGPUValidation=true" > mms.cfg
<Progre[ss]1> egc
<Progre[ss]1> упс(
<Progre[ss]1> К сожалению, «Adobe Flash Plugin 10» недоступен для вашего типа компьютера (amd64).
<[Raiden]> а на главноей его и нету
<[Raiden]> http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/flashplayer10_2_p3_64bit_linux_111710.tar.gz
<[Raiden]> только лучше установленный снести сначала, если что протом вернешь
<Progre[ss]1> мазильный
<[Raiden]> ещё где-то видел что в хромиуме опция есть. вкомпиленный флэш юзать или внешний
<[Raiden]> сам я фф юзаю, бывает оперу )
<Progre[ss]1> тут хром
<Progre[ss]1> не хромиум
<[Raiden]> да 1 фиг
<[Raiden]> т.е. как раз в хроме есть флэш
<[Raiden]> я их часто путаю
<artus> !toolbox
<ubuntuhelp> http://vds-admin.ru/unix-toolbox
<Progre[ss]1> Всё с флэшем разобрались! Спасибо!
<Progre[ss]1> Теперь такой вопрос, из за чего может переодически звук отваливаться?
<Progre[ss]1> До тех пор пока раз 5 не поменяешь в настройках профили устройства
<Progre[ss]1> С чего это может быть?
<safinaskar> Progre[ss]1: в смысле каждый раз при включении компа надо в настройках громкость включать?
<Progre[ss]1> нет, вот сейчас мы говорили по скайпу, и бац, он перестал меня слышать, а я его слышу
<Progre[ss]1> ((
<safinaskar> Progre[ss]1: не знаю
<artus> мвааахаха
<artus> фееричненько )
<Progre[ss]1> !winetricks
<ubuntuhelp> winetricks — это быстрый, хотя и не идеальный скрипт для загрузки и установки распространённых исполняемых библиотек, иногда необходимых для запуска программ в Wine. Подробней: http://goo.gl/8uPoL
<artus> хех, ливка на usb винте, да еще сохраняющая настройки, ляпота )
<artus> теперь осталось вкурить как указать весовскому драйверу разрешение поболее чем 800 на 600 показывать и вообще красота будет )
<MechanisM> artus: у мня на ноуте ливка сразу с видеодровами грузится))
<MechanisM> а на компе нет =(
<MechanisM> на ноуте ати а на компе две карты нвидиа
<artus> не, дрова не хочется совать , чтоб небыло нюансов ) с дровами я б и насетапить на винт мог ) хочется чтоб всегда и везде работало )
<MechanisM> ну и я не совал. я прост говорю что стандартная ливка у мня тож записана так чтоб настройки и файлы сохранялись и что на ноуте видеодрова сразу грузятся.
<MechanisM> на 14 гиговой флешке живет)
<artus> )))
<artus> а ливка чего ?
<MechanisM> natty
<MechanisM> а ты про что?
<artus> а не, у меня дебиан)
<MechanisM> мм. дебиан то я не стал ливку юзать. все-же убунта не такая "голая"
<shenmue> чот ргба ну никак не пашет
<shenmue> только в наутилусе элементарном
<MechanisM> кто-нить тестил новый qutIM? на хабре прочел что новый вышел)
<MechanisM> хочу заюзать. вроде пофункциональнее и стабильнее.
<shenmue> а что в нем кроме багфиксов?
<MechanisM> ну там много чего изменено
<artus> собирал когдато, когда еще им пользовался, так себе )
<shenmue> мю не читает хабр
<MechanisM> ну я конкретно про новый ща
<artus> ну и я про 0.3
<shenmue> устал я бороться с гтк цветами
<MechanisM> ого у мня дружбан оказывается в команде qutIM а я и не знал)
<MechanisM> ща тока в статье прочел.
<shenmue> кинь сыль на описание
<MechanisM> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/im/116667/
<MechanisM> Все-же в убунте при равном кол-ве плагинов и открытых вкладок, мозилла жрет меньше чем хромиум.. даже не знаю что и делать.
<shenmue> а ты у хромимума все процессы посчитал?
<MechanisM> ага.. у него же еще процессы для плагинов запускаются..
<shenmue> любопытная статья и грустная
<MechanisM> аццтой =(. так к нему привык и плагины сам писал к нему нужные мне.. и тут такое разочарование =(
<MechanisM> прост реально достало. что отжирает иногда стока что аж все наглухо виснет пока не перезагрузишь.
<MechanisM> даже процессы не убить ибо ниче не пашет и висит.
<shenmue> то тут то там натыкаюсь на статьи что проекты завороженны из за нехватки рук
<MechanisM> ну.. как правило, рук не хватает там куда они не тянутся))
<shenmue> а хромиум хорош только без обвеса
<MechanisM> согласен. но без обвеса он голый ваще..
<MechanisM> можт это из-за того что я юзаю ежедневные билды?
<MechanisM> стабильные может не такие прожорливые?
<shenmue> давно б проверил
<MechanisM> могу сравнить тока с гугл хромом))
<MechanisM> который у меня на версию младше) и тоже из бета канала))
<shenmue> памяти сколько?
<MechanisM> 4 гига
<MechanisM> да у мня прост сервак локальный иногда аццке жрет.
 * shenmue завидует
<MechanisM> но по графику видно что как тока хром вырублю сразу половина или более загрузки снимается.
<MechanisM> и жрет он тока оперативу =(
<shenmue> ос?
<MechanisM> убунта 11.04 в 10.10 так-же было
<MechanisM> у мня штук 30 плагинов еще)) хаха
<shenmue> расширений
<MechanisM> ага
<shenmue> плагины это другое
<MechanisM> ну да да
<MechanisM> я знаю что такое плагины.
<MechanisM> это флеш-плеер итд итп
<shenmue> ставим 10 04, ставим стабильный билд хромиума и все
<MechanisM> нее не надо мне 10.04)) мне эта нра и все устраивает
<MechanisM> я же гвоорю что в 10.10 так-же ыбло
<MechanisM> в 10ю04 вроде тож.
<MechanisM> 10.04*
<[Raiden]> хром ест много памяти
<[Raiden]> и с этим ничего не сделать
<shenmue> можно
<MechanisM> зато странички шустро и красиво рисует))
<shenmue> ты через гпрс на этот процесс посмотри
<[Raiden]> можно подумать, что другие браузеры рисуют не шустро
<[Raiden]> разница есть , но она минимальна
<MechanisM> ну хром поддерживает больше фишек от html5/css3 чем другие браузеры. ну если не считать сафари.
<shenmue> а теперь внимание вопрос!!!
<shenmue> нафига оно щас нужно?
<MechanisM> что оно?
<shenmue> хтмл5
<MechanisM> я его везде где можно юзаю.
<MechanisM> оч крутая штука.
<shenmue> чот кроме как игр нигда пока полезного ничего не встречал
<MechanisM> ща пример покажу.
<shenmue> так что держать браузер ради хтмл5 который только только набирает обороты
<[Raiden]> http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0404/h_1301881471_cb2352aa62.png
<[Raiden]> заметьте ширину панелей, у фф капельку шире, но при этом настоящий заголовок вм
<[Raiden]> и соотв выглядит каквсе остальыне окна
<shenmue> фен шуй наше все
<[Raiden]> )
<MechanisM> фаэнза)
<MechanisM> люблю эти иконки
<[Raiden]> от фаензы отказаться не могу :)
<MechanisM> у мня тож они ))
<MechanisM> только тема Orta
<MechanisM> типа порт кдешной Bespin
<MechanisM> на кедах она ваще шикарна.
<shenmue> я устал с темами возится и с цветами
<MechanisM> как считаете? убунта что 10.10 что 11.04 рвут ведь мак ось по дизайну и юзабилити?
<MechanisM> по мне так да.
<MechanisM> даже стандартная тема.
<[Raiden]> я не юзал макос, незнаю
<MechanisM> у мня стоит на диске в 30 гигов
<MechanisM> почти не захожу в нее.
<MechanisM> 10.6.6 ща
<MechanisM> снежный брас)
<MechanisM> барс*
<[Raiden]> в кедах у меня кажется заголовки от беспина
<[Raiden]> а всё остальное от другого
<[Raiden]> qtcurve
<MechanisM> http://10k.aneventpart.com - html5 в 10кб кода.
<MechanisM> ой
<[Raiden]> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0404/h_1301882005_8a5b687957.png
<[Raiden]> )
<MechanisM> http://10k.aneventapart.com/
<MechanisM> что не спите? работаете как и я?
<MechanisM> или бессонница одолела?
<MechanisM> одалела*
<shenmue> кино смотрю
<MechanisM> пфф
<shenmue> и гуглю
<shenmue> почему ргба не работает
<MechanisM> мм
<MechanisM> я все никак нагуглить не могу как бы мне восстановить зашифрованную домашнюю папку.
<MechanisM> из предыдущей установки.
<MechanisM> 300 гигов нужных файлов.
<shenmue> тот же логин и пароль и не прокатывают?
<MechanisM> да я не знаю какую команду подать =(
<MechanisM> туплю
<MechanisM> боюсь все запороть что потом фик восстановить.
<MechanisM> все файлы на отдельном диске.
<MechanisM> вся папка home
<MechanisM> мде.. юнити зависла вместе с глобальным меню.
<shenmue> много хочешь от беты
<MechanisM> кстати я всегда альфа-бетничаю. и эта вполне сносная в сравнении с другими.
<shenmue> а где работаешь?
<MechanisM> дома))
<MechanisM> я программист.
<MechanisM> python/django/html5/css3/jquery и все дела.
<shenmue> а бэйсик? оО
<MechanisM> нее))
<shenmue> слабак
<MechanisM> мне он ни к чему
<shenmue> 10 print "Hello World"
<shenmue> 20 goto 10
<shenmue> run
<shenmue> это все что я умею
<MechanisM> раньше на AS3 программил но с распространением html5/css3 - забил на флеш ваще.
<MechanisM> а че css3 - куча всего нового, анимация без всяких скриптов или флеша. причем оч качественная и шустрая. а html5 добавляет поддержку аудио видео, локального хранилища, геолокации итд итп. куча тоже всего.
<shenmue> я в этом ни бум бум
<MechanisM> пойду курну.
<MechanisM> все никак бросить не могу..
<shenmue> аналогично
<MechanisM> пить давно бросил а вот курить не получается.
<MechanisM> ну вернее алкоголь как-то сам по себе отпал.
<shenmue> вместью с печенью? =)
<MechanisM> а вот курю во время работы.. как-то помогает.. абстрагироваться. и с другой стороны посмотреть на ситуацию.
<MechanisM> да нее я пил всего года 3 тока.
<MechanisM> с 22-25 лет.
<shenmue> отпуск был?
<shenmue> =)
<MechanisM> =)
<MechanisM> кстати чем быстрее будет спарсить лог файл? ни перлом ли случайно?
<MechanisM> или может можно как-то отправлять лог сразу в скрипт который будет в базу нужное пересылать?
<MechanisM> к примеру мне нужно лог радиосервера shoutcast.
<shenmue> ты вечером спроси
<shenmue> а не 6 утра в понедельник
<MechanisM> оо седня понедельник уже?
<MechanisM> блин
<shenmue> да 2011 на дворе
<MechanisM> ну про год то я в курсе.
<shenmue> ну потому что я только что сказал
<MechanisM> а вот за датами и днями недели и временем не слежу.
<shenmue> =)
<MechanisM> ибо графика нет. некуда спешить итд.
<shenmue> везет
<shenmue> я уж месяц работу ищю
<MechanisM> кем хочешь устроиться?
<MechanisM> и где живешь?
<shenmue> москва
<MechanisM> я в питере. из мск в прошлом году переехал.
<MechanisM> у мня там до сих пор квартира однушка с вещами стоит)
<shenmue> а что в питер потянулся?
<MechanisM> из-за девушки)) ты че забыл? шерше ля фам.
<shenmue> я не знал
<MechanisM> она в универе еще учится и не может переехать отсюда
<shenmue> меня тож одна звала
<shenmue> только сказала что жить негде ибо папо выгонить
<MechanisM> ну я снимаю. вместе живем. потом в мск подам и чуток добавлю и тут двушку куплю.
<MechanisM> продам*
<MechanisM> я в мск то тож в 2003 переехал.
<MechanisM> из екатеринбурга.
<shenmue> вот тя жизнь мотает
<MechanisM> так скучно на одном месте.
<MechanisM> ну и нужно двигаться туда где легче саморелизоваться\добиться чего-то.
<shenmue> скучно когда выделенки нет
<MechanisM> а кем устроиться то хочешь?
<MechanisM> можт я что подскажу. у мня есть в мск связи.
<shenmue> на почту пду
<MechanisM> всм?
<shenmue> рядомо с домом
<MechanisM> кем?
<shenmue> там оператор пк нужен
<shenmue> чорт зает что это но посмотрим
<MechanisM> мм. а в каком районе живешь? я там на Окт. Поле.
<shenmue> вднх
<MechanisM> мм
<MechanisM> знаешь, я вот не будучи москвичем или петербуржцем скажу, что москва супир но люди там ваще беее.. а вот в питере наоборот. как город я его терпеть не могу но люди тут супир.
<shenmue> супер?
<MechanisM> канешн.
<MechanisM> москва ваще отличный город по всем параметрам.
<MechanisM> многим зарубежным столицам и мегаполисам фору даст.
<MechanisM> или ты про людей в питере?)
<shenmue> я про то что что супер через е пишется =)
<MechanisM> да я знаю. я люблю так писать) супир, кльова а не клёво итд.
<MechanisM> вон как кушает: http://i.imgur.com/hDBV4.png красавчик ваще
<MechanisM> всего 15 вкладок и пара расширений.
<shenmue> каждая вкладка отдельный процесс
<MechanisM> ага.
<MechanisM> и для расширений тоже..
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-5.png опера аптайм где то полторая дня
<MechanisM> shenmue ты тут?
<AndreX> MechanisM: нету его
<MechanisM> =)
<shenmue> господа кто не спит?
<AndreX> shenmue: все спят
<shenmue> у всех скорее голова болит
<shenmue> =)
<AndreX> shenmue: у меня не болит
<shenmue> у тебя гном де ?
<AndreX> shenmue: де
<shenmue> de* на панели в два ряда можно апплеты ставить?
<shenmue> две панели вместе пробывал. они после ребута местами меняются.
<AndreX> shenmue: ну я таким не занимался и помоему нельзя если тока конфиг ковырять и то наврятле
<shenmue> ну если толсто ее расширить то кнопки выбора окон в 2 ряда становятся.
<shenmue> две панели вместе тоже раздражает. почему местами менются так и не догодался
<AndreX> shenmue: а значки в двараза толще
<shenmue> может что нибуть со крытием придумать... панель над понелью
<AndreX> shenmue: можно "ящики" на ней размещать если всё невлазит
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-1.png
<shenmue> идея простая. нижню панель на верх и на нее виндовс боттон и глобал меню
<shenmue> перелкюченное окон с помощью докбар икс. экономия места по вертикали так как убираеться заголов окна и меню приложения
<AndreX> shenmue: я темы подобные в калькуляте видел
<shenmue> да у меня щас другая. это дефолтный гном элегант
<AndreX> shenmue: я имею ввиду темы поищи
<shenmue> просто панели местами менються. что разместить их обратно приходиться убирать глобал меню и снова переставлять.
<AndreX> shenmue: просто в какихто такое есть уже
<shenmue> гляну
<F0bos> Добрый день, есть вопрос по postgres 8.4 в ubuntu 10.10. кто-нибудь сталкивался?
<Deck`_> я не сталкивался вообще, но думаю, что стоит перейти к конкретики сразу
<F0bos> поставил из пакета, все работает, появились ссылочки на скрипт в раных rc, но они не отрабатывают
<F0bos> т.е. вручную сервер стартует и работает без проблем, косяк в автозагрузке
<F0bos> service postgresql stop/start делает вид, что отрабатывет, т.е. сообщений об ошибке не выводит, но никаких действий не производит
<shenmue> они бородаты, живут под землёй и славятся богатством и мастерством
<shenmue> хм
<MagicLover> А к чему это? :)
<shenmue> вместо земли серверную и будет админ
<shenmue> хотя это про гномов
<MagicLover> Аххаха!!!
<sharikoff> F0bos: там еще кой че подкрутить надо
<sharikoff> чтоб запустилось
<sharikoff> файлик один
<sharikoff> непомню как называется
<F0bos> sharikoff: мож хоть ссылочку, намек, какое-нить связанное воспоминание......
<sharikoff> F0bos: гугл самый лучший намек
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> там вроде задаются порты
<sharikoff> которые слушать
<sharikoff> и параметры безопасности
<shenmue> хм... мне кажется что F0bos не помнит о чем речь
<F0bos> sharikoff: это настрйки доступа, это другое там все настроено и на автозагрузку не влияет
<sharikoff> а логи ты смарел?
<flay> êòîíèòü ñìîæåò ìíå ïîìî÷ü?
<ubuntuhelp> flay! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<flay> есть кто?
<flay> у меня вопрос
<shenmue> да
<AMindMobile> коллеги, самбу 2, или 3 лучше использовать ? какая надежнее
<fr0st> мда
<fr0st> конечно самду 3
<fr0st> б
<fr0st> а лучше вообще ее не использовать
<flay> как на убунту сетевые пароли сохраненные по умолчанию удалить????
<fr0st> только если есть острая необходимость
<fr0st> flay, Система->Параметры->Пароли и ключи
<flay> еок, щас проверю
<F0bos> логи молчат. /var/log/postgresql - пустая пака, /var/log/boot-messages-debug-daemon.log-syslog | grep postgres вообще ни одной строчки не выводят
<Over> В чем отличие 10.04 и 10.10,
<flay> <fr0st> flay, Система->Параметры->Пароли и ключи - посмотрел, такого меню там нет
<shenmue> 10 04 lts а в 10.10 выпилили gdebi
<flay> может гдето в текстовом файле удалить?????
<shenmue> а что такое сетевые пароли по умолчанию?
<bugz1> если кто-то сталкивался с интеграцией hylafax и zimbra просьба помочь с пересылкой писем-отчетов
<AMindMobile> fr0st: у жены с дочей винда не обеих компах, а у папы (у меня) всё на никсах. Семья просит сетевое хранилище для фоток и т.п. Поэтому и задумался о самбе
<flay> а что такое сетевые пароли по умолчанию?   3 компа есть с убунту, с них подключаются к терминалу на вин 2003 сервер, и только один из них может это сделать (причем любой), а враз не могут..... как я аонял на них просто изначально было настроено на одного пользоват
<flay> еля.....
<flay> там есть (в убунту) клиент удаленного рабочего стола, там настроено на разных пользователей
<flay> но паходу есть еще пароль на доступ вообще к серверу по сети..... вроде был при первом подключении, и на всех трех настроили user
<flay> вот и сейчас всех трех одновременно не пускает
<fr0st> есть там такое меню
<fr0st> Система->Параметры->Пароли и ключи шифрования
<flay> щас еще раз посмотрю........
<fr0st> если нету то может быть скрыт
<fr0st> но точно есть такой пункт
<flay> посмотрел, нету........
<flay> если скрыт как раскрыть????
<flay> может версия убунту старая........
<arriah> privet vsem
<flay> а гденить в файле это посмотреть можно (пароли)??
<arriah> kakya kodirovka po default?
<arriah> 1251? utf?
<flay> utf
<arriah> mlin.../codepage ne rabotaet...
<shenmue> utf
<arriah> че вас так прет от юникода? :)
<arriah> привет всем
<arriah> вопрос на засыпку сразу...первый раз с таким столкнулся
<arriah> есть убунта 10.10
<arriah> есть диск, с которого раньше стратовала FreeBSD
<arriah> хоучу поставить убунду
<arriah> диск виден как sda
<arriah> ни одного раздела не видно (это и понятно)...не нашел как создать новые разделы удалив старые
<arriah> есть идеи?
<shenmue> тебе нужно на sda всё удалить и разбить по своему?
<arriah> shenmue: ага
<arriah> хотябы по дефолту убунтовскому))
<flay> мне уже никто не поможет???(((
<shenmue> а не проще ли было так и написать? сэкономил бы на нажатие кнопок на клавиатуре
<arriah> привычка подробно описывать происходящее)
<shenmue> arriah убунту при установке запустить редактор разделов.
<shenmue> если просто разбить то с live режима программа jparted
<arriah> shenmue: редактор разделов где искать? при старте с диска в меню вроде не видел....выбрал второй пункт "Установить убунту"
<shenmue> в 10.10 вроде нижний пункт меню "Указать разделы вручнуюю" как то так. может еще быть дописанно "Для опытных юзверей"
<arriah> :) Установить убунту без установки, Установить убунту, Установить в текстовом режиме, проверитьс CD на ошибки, проверить память, загрузится с жесткого диска, восстановить систему...это все что есть в меню
<shenmue> так это главное меню. тебе убунту поставить нужно? или просто разделы создать?
<arriah> поставить убунту надо
<shenmue> ну так выбирай поставить
<shenmue> там дальше разделы выбирать . мимо полюбому не пройдешь
<arriah> выбирал...все что происходит дальше, описывал выше. Диск видит, разделы удалить/создать - не дает
<arriah> диск рабочий, фря с нее стратует и работает без проблем, UFS
<shenmue> ну выбери использовать весь диск
<arriah> еслибы было чтонить подобное - выбрал бы
<arriah> нету нчего
<shenmue> есть
<arriah> просто видет диск, предлагает поставить загрузчик...жму установить пишет "нет разделов, создайте"...создать не могу...так как установщик их не видит
<shenmue> так в установшике есть sda?
<arriah> есть
<shenmue> ну так создай разделы
<arriah> shenmue: не активны кнопки для создания разделов...ни одна не активна
<shenmue> хорошо. загрузись в live режим и запусти gparted
<shenmue> он в меню система где то там
<arriah> shenmue: это самое простое...мне надо инструкцию писать для пользователей по установке убунты
<arriah> я и fdisk могу использовать...мне не проблема
<shenmue> вообще то там легко и просто. выбираем sda тыкаем в создать раздел
<arriah> shenmue: ага....я тоже так думал
<shenmue> пока диск не подсвечен кнопки не активны
<arriah> ан нет..не все так просто
<shenmue> ну тогда gparted
<arriah> shenmue: ну я не первый год замужем..знаю что такое диски разделы и юниксы
<arriah> shenmue: гпартед не катит
<arriah> инструкция должна быть простая и понятная
<shenmue> gjxtve&
<arriah> мне тоже гемор не нужен когда 30 юзверей будут звонить и спрашивать про гпартед
<shenmue> по моему простую и понятную инструкцию не стоит писать тем людям которые на фряху убунту ставят
<arriah> shenmue: :) ты не понял...просто у меня свободный диск был)))...я то и на фре поживу...а юзверей надо с винды на убунту пересодить...если бы они на фре сидели, то я бы даже и не шевелился)
<shenmue> ну нтфс сразу затрет
<arriah> да пусть затирает
<arriah> просто диска нет с нтфс..я бы на него поставил...
<arriah> просто интересно, что установщик не видит разделы...вернее геометрию диска
<arriah> уфс понятно что не увидит
<arriah> даже дососвский fdisk и то видит неизвесный раздел и может его удалить
<shenmue> ты гпартедом глянь
<arriah> ща гляну
<shenmue> или в текстовом режиме. вроде разные все проги
<arriah> кхм...
<arriah> шпартед крэшится
<arriah> *гпартед
<arriah> хм...фдиск видит раздел с фрей
<arriah> мдя
<arriah> косяк в убунте
<arriah> пока не удалил раздел с фрей, гпартед крэшится
<arriah> попробую установить
<shenmue> бывает
<arriah> есть какие-нибудь рекомендации по разбивке разделов?
<shenmue> оперативы сколько?
<arriah> 2 Гб, винт 80
<shenmue> обычно под раздел подкачки оператива*2, корневой котолог гигов 15, все остальное в хоум
<arriah> думаю сделать / - 1024, /var - 2048? swap - 4096 .. все остальное под /usr
<shenmue> гиг мало для корня
<arriah> ээээ....а че ж она в корень то пихает?
<shenmue> ну убунту займет гигаг три четыре. нипомню сколько. а дальше проги проги проги проги...
<arriah> shenmue: ясно..а не глупо ли?
<arriah> проги разве не в /usr/local?
<MagicLover1> Не думаю, что есть смысл делить /, /var /usr
<jlewka> подскажите, а как в грепе сделать двойное вхождение в строку
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> а я думаю чо так тихо в ирц
<inkvizitor68sl> а оказывается меня тут и не было хД
<arriah> MagicLover1: на фре /, /tmp, /var, /usr - и ни разу не пожалел
<MagicLover1> Это в разных разделах?
<MagicLover1> А смысл?
<inkvizitor68sl> а здесь пожалеешь )
<oxothuk> утра камрады
<arriah> MagicLover1: /usr монтируется тока при установке, впоследтсвии перемонтируется на другой отдельный диск
<MagicLover1> Если на разных винтах ещё теоретически можно понять, что типа производительность будет выше, в чём сомневаюсь.
<arriah> MagicLover1: не скажи
<arriah> восстановить проще при падени
<MagicLover1> Хым. Я копирую систему путём 7z u sysimage /
<MagicLover1> :)
<jlewka> sed -n '/address/,/address/p' 12.rsc  | grep -iPo "192.\d+.\d+.\d+" && grep -iPo "\"\W+? \(\W+.?\W+?\)\"" 12.rsc как мне объеденить два грепа??
<shenmue> dd+tar и copy -a /source /куды_надо
<MagicLover1> Ну, tmp возможно юзается сильно при работе фряхи, и есть смысл кидать его на отдельный от другого сильно используемого диска.
<jlewka> что бы второй греп выполнялся после единичного прохода грепа, а не после его кончания
<MagicLover1> Но если у тебя не серверная система и используется вобщем-то для тебя, то увеличение производительности мне кажется сомнительным...
<shenmue> смысла разбивать как то когда ставишь на 1 хард
<shenmue> ставь как там по дефолту и все
<arriah> MagicLover1: ну я на фре сижу...серверные так разбиваю...да и свою рабочую тоже...
<arriah> короче...под корень 15 Гб хватит, 4 гб на своп, остально /home? или /usr/home?
<MagicLover1>  /home
<arriah> а ФС какую? ext3?
<shenmue> у меня 3.5 гига ос занимает. это я ее не чистил от всяких там локалей ,убунту доков и прочего
<MagicLover1> ext4
<arriah> ok
<jlewka> кто нить в грепе шарит?)
<arriah> попробуем :)..спасибо
<arriah> греп и в африке греп)
<jlewka> ок)
<jlewka> arriah, sed -n '/address/,/address/p' 12.rsc  | grep -iPo "192.\d+.\d+.\d+" && grep -iPo "\"\W+? \(\W+.?\W+?\)\"" 12.rsc как мне объеденить два грепа??
<jlewka> arriah, что бы второй греп выполнялся после единичного прохода грепа, а не после его кончания
<MagicLover1> shenmue: 2.5 года стоит система - смотрю по geditу занято 11.5Гб. Но софта там наставлено УЖАС!!!
<shenmue> пакеты удалял из архива?
<arriah> jlewka: у тя второй греп выполняется после УДАЧНОГО завершения
<arriah> первого грепа
<jlewka> я знаю
<arriah> поствь вместо && &
<jlewka> сек
<MagicLover1> А если здесь есть такие же как и я, которым надо иметь доступ к музыке/фильмам и из винды и из линя, тогда просто монитруются эти папки в Видео и Музыка.
<MagicLover1> Шикарно. так. :)
<jlewka> arriah, выполнил первый греп полностью, и дальше не идет
<arriah> MagicLover1: у меня ваще 160 Гб диск в FAT32...который монтируется во фре как /home
<MagicLover1> shenmue: У меня два винта по 200Гб, так что чисткой занимаюсь только когда место на диске под торренты заканчивается. Поэтому удаляю лишние, а потом очищую корзину.
<arriah> jlewka: ну тогда замени & на конвейр |
<MagicLover1> Кстати, на другом примонтированном диске в ~/torrent корзину надо удалять вручную. Это нормально, да?
<MagicLover1> FAT? Сменил бы на что-то более новое? :)
<jlewka> arriah, тогда второй греп будет грепить вывод первого грепа...
<jlewka> а мне надо, что бы он грепил вывод седа
<arriah> jlewka: я обычно греплю конфиги без коментов и пустых строк так: cat congig.conf | grep -v ^$ | grep -v ^#
<jlewka> вообщем я не по прльному пути иду
<SergeyIT> MagicLover1, это личное дело героев
<arriah> jlewka: ага...кидай вывод первого грепа в файл и грепай уже отдута
<jlewka> arriah, ну все верно, вывод первого посылаешь в ввод второго
<jlewka> arriah, мне надо не вывод грепа грепить
<arriah> да я понял
<jlewka> млин, а сед перловский синтексис не поддерживает=(
<jlewka> ... не хочу перл учить
<arriah> хы
<arriah> создал разделы гпартом...установщик их не видит...мне можно стреляться?
<jlewka> виндовс ставишь?)
<shenmue> двд образ?
<arriah> ага...из под винды гпардтом разбиваю диск
<arriah> shenmue: ага...вчера скачивал
<arriah> торрентом
<arriah> мд5 в норме
<shenmue> значит фаза луны не та
<arriah> такс..надо идти за пивом
<arriah> jlewka: а давай начем с того, какую задачу надо выполнить))))
<arriah> jlewka: зачем тебе в  grep -iPo "192.\d+.\d+.\d+" опция i?
<jlewka> привычка уже
<arriah> ясно)
<jlewka> она там все равно нечего не делает
<arriah> привычка вторая натура)))
<jlewka> P перл o не выводить всю строку
<arriah> ага..ей там и делать нечего)
<arriah> да я в курсе
<jlewka> ну она там все равно помешать не может
<arriah> то есть ты в файлике меняешь адреса, выгрепываешь по айпишнегу...и в этой строке тебе надо найте
<jlewka> нечего не меняю)
<jlewka> сек
<arriah> а разве седом ты не замену проводишь?
<arriah> а...туплю
<jlewka> вообщем придеться скриптом делать(
<arriah> странно
<inkvizitor68sl> arriah: partprobe
<arriah> в текстовом режиме установка пошла...
<ooj> чо делать када убунту сошёл с ума?
<arriah> ooj: ставить фрю)))
<inkvizitor68sl> arriah: потому что при ребуте таблица разделов перечитывается
<ooj> вашпе все глючит
<oxothuk> или гентяк
<shenmue> пилицию вызывать
<inkvizitor68sl> ooj: ставить OpenBSD
<ooj> <arriah> как не потриотично :)
<oxothuk> открывать броузер и идти на ввв.хххмовиес.ком
<SergeyIT> ooj, вин тебя спасет
<arriah> inkvizitor68sl: :) может быть....не стнал))
<arriah> ooj: непатриотично что? ставить фрю?
<shenmue> даже русское доменное имя
<shenmue> патриотично
<ooj> <arriah> какой смысл
<ooj> что то что то глючит
<arriah> inkvizitor68sl: я то как-то привык, что фрю ребучу только после перекомпиляции ядра....думал и с линем тоже самое
<SergeyIT> ooj, может руки ?
<arriah> ooj: у меня не глючит...))...вот недавно обул фрю 8.2 в новые кеды и вроде все просто летает
<shenmue> ooj	ati?
<ooj> нет. еслиб знал что сломать тогда да
<inkvizitor68sl> arriah: а с линём тоже самое, если иксы не поднимать
<ooj> а так нет
<arriah> inkvizitor68sl: а че он тогда таблицу разделов перечитывает при ребуте?
<inkvizitor68sl> arriah: parptobe для чего тебе ?
<inkvizitor68sl> он И при ребуте её перечитывает
<arriah> inkvizitor68sl: чесно? даже не знаю что это....
<ooj> <shenmue>нетбук
<ooj> хз
<ooj> чо там
<ooj> стоит
<shenmue> там убунту
<inkvizitor68sl> arriah: man 8 partprobe
<shenmue> стоит
<shenmue> если ты не вкурсе
<SergeyIT> ooj, так узнай!
<arriah> inkvizitor68sl: да уж почитаю....
<ooj> <shenmue>ну не ati точно
<ooj> да дело не только в видюхе
<ooj> глюкает даже Центр приложений Ubuntu
<jlewka> Offoffoff, может ты меня сможешь спасти?  не могу осилить греп, с регулярками, слишком сильный он для меня...
<SergeyIT> ooj, здесь телепатов нет, однако... может антиглюкаген поможет?
<shenmue> а что значит глюкает?
<jlewka> Offoffoff, sed -n '/address/,/address/p' 12.rsc  | grep -iPo "192.\d+.\d+.\d+" && grep -iPo "\"\W+? \(\W+.?\W+?\)\"" 12.rsc как мне объеденить два грепа?? что бы второй греп выполнялся после единичного прохода грепа, а не после его кончания
<ooj> запустил завис
<ooj> както так
<SergeyIT> ooj, прочитай свои сообщения и скажи есть ли в них информация?
<shenmue> а ос?
<ooj> кароче зря я обновился до 11.04
<shenmue> вот с этого и надо было начинать
<SergeyIT> ooj, иди читать мурзилку
<arriah> jlewka: а может так: grep -iPo ("192.\d+.\d+.\d+" && | "\"\W+? \(\W+.?\W+?\)\"")
<ooj> <SergeyIT>я даже читать не хочу. ани потом как ком снежный
<ooj> одно за одним
<jlewka> arriah, && | в одной строке? это как?
<arriah> && убеои)
<arriah> *убери)
<SergeyIT> ooj, ани - это вроде коньяк армянский
<ooj> ладно пошёл читат мурзилку
<ooj> хз я по планчику больше
<jlewka> arriah, работает!) спасибо)
<arriah> jlewka: танима зашо)
<ooj> SergeyIT но вроде есть такой
<ooj> ладно ушёл к мурзилке ;)
<shenmue> жалка мурзилку =(
<arriah> шош так долга убунта ставицо
<arriah> а кстати, там майл клиент по дефолту какой нить есть?
<shenmue> да
<arriah> evolution?
<shenmue> ага
<arriah> он вроде гтк-шный
<arriah> гут
<shenmue> убунту вся гткашная
<shenmue> была..
<arriah> да я в курсе
<arriah> я как-то ставил его на фрю с кедами...ужасно выглядел
<arriah> я про майл клиент
<shenmue> гном?
<shenmue> аа
<shenmue> я вообще не знаю зачем он нужен
<arriah> ну у него морда максимально приближена к аутглюку
<arriah> я так важе симанки пользую
<shenmue> долго я с эвалюшеном возился очень долго
<shenmue> я ж не знал что он пароль на юзера при первом конекте запросит
<arriah> а потом не помемнять пароль?
<shenmue> а я искать эту графу задолбался. думал глюк
<arriah> ыыы
<shenmue> ну блин. логин есть. сервер входящих исходящих есть. порты есть. шифрование и прочее есть. а пароля нет. ну как так
<arriah> ога...это страшно)
<shenmue> я еще по всей оси залил. думал там может где сохранил инфу в брелке или в инфо о себе.
<z10y> hi all
<arriah> :)
<arriah> shenmue: эт ладно....у меня в свое время была тестова БД, а там таблица messages...дык вот седня решил прочекать БД на предмет поломаных таблиц, заваливаю на сервер с смускулем и в истории нахожу команду....check table messages;...выполняю...и офигеваю..postfix.messages типа не
<arriah> найден или поврежден...вот тут я и посидел
<shenmue> если честно то я нипонял нефига
<arriah> shenmue: в мускуле есть комана проверки состояния таблиц в БД. Синтаксис: check table имя_таблицы....
<shenmue> я обычный хоум юзвер
<arriah> естественно в БД постфикса таблицы messages не было
<arriah> вот мне и поплохело
<shenmue> а если ее нет то что?
<arriah> ну так мне и написало что таблицы нет....а постфик почтовый сервер компании
<arriah> тем более с таким названием таблица как messages - типа сообщения....
<shenmue> ну я одно могу сказать
<shenmue> хорошо иногда в чем то не разбиратся
<shenmue> проблем меньше
<arriah> свершилось...
<arriah> убунта поставилась :)
<arriah> 44 минуты на установку...нехило)
<shenmue> инет на той машине есть?
<XuMuK> железка - термаз значит или винт нехилый...
<arriah> shenmue: есть)
<shenmue> она обновы некторые с инета тащит
<shenmue> и лаколизацию
<XuMuK> ааа.... тада ето ещё ничено
<XuMuK> г*
<arriah> shenmue: угу...292 обновления...299 метров)
<shenmue> у меня репы локальные. ставится минут 10-15
<arriah> ядро 2.6.35-22 ставит)
<arriah> а какие репы самые актуальные?
<arriah> я помню когда ставил pclinuxos...разные подключал..
<shenmue> в дебиане
<shenmue> =)
<XuMuK> shenmue: У меня тоже так, в сренднем... но я обновы потом качаю, после установки...
<shenmue> если стабильность
<arriah> да мне ща тока поставить, обновить...может быть сделаю образ диска и разолью по всем машинам
<shenmue> если все новое то почти 90% тащится с лаунчпада
<shenmue> гетдеб и прочего
<arriah> такс..пойду вайн-этерсофт воткну для 1С)))
<shenmue> самое главное в любой ос это доступ в гугол
<arriah> shenmue: ну или в ман)
<arriah> к винде не относится)
<shenmue> относится
<arriah> в винде нет, не было и никогда не будет толкового мана)))
<shenmue> я про гугол =)
<shenmue> а в винде ман это ф1
<arriah> а если нет доступа в гугл?
<arriah> shenmue: ))) читал я этот ман...очень лаконичный)))
<shenmue> кстати у меня вместе  компом инструкция по эксплатации была. для вин хп на 32 страничках с картинками
<arriah> shenmue: у меня есть такая)))
<shenmue> в трудную минуту спасает
<shenmue> юмор же лечит =)
<arriah> :) там к сожалению не описана команда формат)))
<arriah> а так ниче, мануальчик)))
<shenmue> кроме формат ц есть и другие хорошие команды
<arriah> например deltree :)
<shenmue> откл клаву и мышь
<shenmue> и ребут
<arriah> ^)
<shenmue> это мой знакомый на одном канале так всем интернет помогал настраивать
<MagicLover1> форматом с?
<arriah> а вот интересно...при запуске опенофиса...заставка мол опенофис запускается...внизу надпись oracle...а как нить эту заставку можно заменить на свою? например инфраресурс свою ставит...где читал что заставку можно менять только при пересобрки опенофиса
<shenmue> отключение дров на мышь и клаву
<shenmue> arriah ее вообще можно отключить. говорят быстрее загружается
<arriah> угу
<arriah> просто ради любопытства
<shenmue> да там картинка. найти и подменить
<arriah> надо попробовать
<arriah> никогда не забуду как я лет 5 одной бухше поставил линух с кедами, накатил тему аля виндовсхп, заменил иконки на виндовые....наверное до сих пор думает что на винде работает
<Temporiel> foobnix юзает кто?
<dubossary> кто сталкивался с таким параметром, Processor Aggregator  он же "CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR_AGGREGATOR" хоть двумя словами обьясните что это ? Я перевода не понял
<Andante> arriah, поставь либреофис, там нет оракловских копирайтов
<MagicLover1> А почему я с флэшки не могу запустить exe и поставить на него исполнительный бит? Когда ставлю галочку - она скидывается. Как всё-таки запустить?
<Andante> с noexec примаунчено?
<MagicLover1> Просто вставлена флэшка.
<shenmue> боюсь спросить куда =)
<Andante> просто вставлена и примонтирована с noexec
<SergeyIT> MagicLover1, чтобы вирусы не стартовали
<Andante> SergeyIT, ага, из autorun.inf ))
<SergeyIT> ага )
<MagicLover1> А как изменить умолчания монтирования?
<Andante> Вообще так для запуска ехе с вайном бит исполняемости на экзешнике не нужен
<MagicLover1> Хочет.
<MagicLover1> Иначе не запускает.
<MagicLover1> Агррр...
<helc0r> hi
<Andante> не хочет и никогда не хотел
<arriah> хто уже мой ник спер?
<shenmue> хехе
<shenmue> ой
<shenmue> палюсь
<arriah> :)
<arriah> афигеть
<arriah> я оказываецо тут регался уже))
<SergeyIT> arriah, ты может лунатик? Во сне за компом сидишь )
<shenmue> у него размножение личности
<shenmue> он щас думает что ставит убунту
<shenmue> а другой с регой в ирц разбирается
<helc0r> =)
<MagicLover1> chmod 777 ставит бит исполнения?
<MagicLover1> Или как поставить из терминала?
<Andante> ставит
<helc0r> chmod +x
<Andante> да не нужен блин этот бит, для запуска в вайне
<shenmue> свообще то 77777 это ж просто права на файл
<helc0r> хм мне как то приходилось делать exe исполняемым чтоб в вайне запустить
<MagicLover1> Не ставит. И требует для запуска. :(
<shenmue> а мне ниразу
<helc0r> chmod +x попробуй
<shenmue> откуда ос вообще знает что ехе это исполняемый
<Andante> :-D
<arriah> :)
<helc0r> вайн подсказывает ;)
<SergeyIT> MagicLover1, а если alt+f2 wine /dir../pr.exe
<Andante> самое прикольное то, что все это небось происходит на FAT32, которая вообще юниксовых прав не умеет.
<helc0r> ну тогда MagicLover1 не повезло =))
<shenmue> а права на уровне фс происходят?
<MagicLover1> ntfs
<MagicLover1> fat32 у меня...
<MagicLover1> Даже не знаю где
<SergeyIT> shenmue, с конституции начинаются
<MagicLover1> На всех флэшках сразу разделы пересоздаю.
<dmay> SergeyIT: я вовремя пришёл? у вас тут политосрач? :3
<SergeyIT> MagicLover1, так по альт ф2 запускается?
<MagicLover1> Через Alt+F2 никак.
<MagicLover1> То же самое.
<SergeyIT> dmay, всякого хватает )
<helc0r> а chmod +x не сработал?
<MagicLover1> нет.
<MagicLover1> Сейчас покажу. Может настройки вайна?
<dmay> разнообразие это хорошо
<Andante> shenmue, права на файлы именно на фс. А ты думал они где хранятся? В астрале?
<helc0r> :D
<helc0r> кстати vbs кто нить знает более менее?
<shenmue> хм... думал просто как параметры папки
<MagicLover1> http://84.204.9.228/sc.png
<Andante> shenmue, папки в винде. А директории тоже на фс.
<dmay> папки в шкафу, в винду каталоги
<MagicLover1> Папки - это папки. И в лине и в винде.
<dmay> *в винде
<dmay> directory
<shenmue> моя дзен еще не постигла о великий мастер
<MagicLover1> Файлы хранятся в папках. У тех, кто общается на английском. Я имею ввиду реальные файлы в реальных папках. :)
<SergeyIT> MagicLover1, файлы хранятся в директориях
<dmay> у меня реальный файлы хранятся в реальных коробках, я нищеброд (
<dmay> *реальные
<shenmue> ну вы либо определитесь либо подеоитесь
<dmay> что-ж с клавой то такое
<shenmue> угу
<helc0r> MagicLover1: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=143627.0
<helc0r> MagicLover1: http://waper.ru/forum/topic/631683
<MagicLover1> Спасибо. А как мне посмо... Ща сам посмо... трю. :)
<SergeyIT> helc0r, ты шпион гугла? )
<MagicLover1> /dev/sdg1 on /media/2CC9AE4C5EB820AC type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096,default_permissions
<MagicLover1> С этим примонтировано.
<MagicLover1> noexec не вижу что-то... Или он какой-то по умолчанию?
<Andante> MagicLover1, покажи cat /proc/mounts | grep sdg
<MagicLover1> /dev/sdg1 /media/2CC9AE4C5EB820AC fuseblk rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,user_id=0,group_id=0,default_permissions,allow_other,blksize=4096 0 0
<MagicLover1> Хым....
<MagicLover1> Может по причине того, что с fuse связано?
<MagicLover1> Где бы эти умолчанию поменять? Или надо флэшку в fstab прописывать?
<Andante> можно добавить uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=000 они все будут исполняемыми. ))
<Andante> или даже тока умаск. ))
<helc0r> SergeyIT: спалил...
<Andante> MagicLover1, В гконфе /system/storage/default_options/ntfs/mount_options
<Andante> или тут. /system/storage/default_options/ntfs-3g/mount_options
<MagicLover1> Спасибо, сейчас посмотрю и попробую.
<MagicLover1> У меня /system нету. :D:D:D
<MagicLover1> А в /sys/storage
<MagicLover1> :D
<Andante> в gconf блин
<Andante> почему люди не читают что я пишу?
<SergeyIT> Andante, так копи/пасте не срабатывает (
<Andante> да я думаю поще всего забить
<Andante> Пусть сам разбирается.
<SAPetrovich> всем доброго дня
<KREDO> советуйте мне если я сечас устанавливаю убунту 11,04бета о когда виходит официалная версия я могу обнавлят бету версию до офицалного версию, бета версия тоже хорош???
<rapidsp> нет
<Timur_> привет всем
<Timur_> люди, тут кто-то есть?
<dmay> нет. только мы - боты 8]
<Timur_> а реально?
<SergeyIT> KREDO, можешь
<Timur_> почему так мало людей общаеться?
<SergeyIT> боты
<dmay> а реально вообще никого нет. ничего не существует. всё - лишь воображение спящего мудреца.
<Timur_> все?
<dmay> вообще все
<Timur_> ты как всегда умён
<SergeyIT> андроиды даже попадаются
<dmay> конечно. так было и так будет.
<Timur_> но не так есть.
<dmay> правильно. есть - ложкой.
<Timur_> капитан очевидность
<Timur_> снова с нами
<dmay> я никогда вас не покидал
<Timur_> правда?
<dmay> просто вы часто отказываетесь меня слушать
<Timur_> было бы что слушать
<dmay> по этому так часто появляется капитан адекватность и жестоко вас наказывает
<Timur_> было бы что слушать
<dmay> вот, об этом я и говорю
<Timur_> походу я тут один
<dmay> нет
<dmay> тебя тоже тут нет
<Timur_> это кто мне такой пишет?
<dmay> никто
<dmay> ты так и не осознал?
<Timur_> конечно
<dmay> тогда тебе придётся вренуться в низкий мир и продолжить путь полный страдания и боли
<dmay> вот, один вернулся
<dmay> ещё один
<dmay> все они рано или поздно возвращяются туда
<arriah> ээ..а подскажите как в убунте меню обновить? а то софтину поставил а в меню ее нет (((
<_GerarD_> rfrjt vty.&
<_GerarD_> rfrjt vty.&
<_GerarD_> rfre. cjanbye&
<arriah> ну типа приложения, переход...
<arriah> менб пуск....если рассуждать с виндовой точки зрения)
<_GerarD_> mintmenu поставил?
<arriah> да всю уже)))
<_GerarD_> добавь кнопку на панель
<arriah> все)
<dmay> пилять, ну почему приходится объяснять коллегам основы ООП? Ж((
<artus> @mode +q dmay 3600
<XuMuK> artus: вапще его банить надо при заходе)) тролль тот ещё))...
<XuMuK> artus: ку))
<artus> XuMuK, туц)
<XuMuK> пойду ка я в линукс ребутнусь) а то второй день в венде сижу, непорядаг))
<XuMuK> ку
<Movement_> dmay , 26.03 секунды на загрузку  это много или мало?
<XuMuK> Movement_: довольно много...
<Movement_> убунта быстрее?
<XuMuK> хотя сойдёт
<Movement_> я имею в виду с графикой 26 секунд
<Movement_> без графики 10
<XuMuK> Movement_: у меня примерно столько же...
<XuMuK> [   21.486300] iwl3945 0000:06:00.0: loaded firmware version 15.32.2.9
<XuMuK> на 21й соединяецо с рутером уже...
<Movement_> хм, у тебя обычный винт?
<XuMuK> да, сата
<Movement_> HDD или SSD ?
<XuMuK> если б флеш был, оно бы за 7 сек грузилос)
<Movement_> у меня флеш
<XuMuK> тада 26 сек - ето ппц как долго!!)
<Movement_> значит надо покопать...
<Movement_> ты gdm юзаешь?
<Movement_> разбаньте dmay - нихера не весело же!!!!
<XuMuK> Movement_: не, у меня иксы сами стартуют
<XuMuK> а так да, гном юзаю...
<Movement_> ты через startx ?
<XuMuK> нет же
<XuMuK> │15:23:38          XuMuK | Movement_: не, у меня иксы сами стартуют
<artus> @voice Movement_
<artus> @mode -q dmay
<dmay> йохохохох! трепещите, смертнички! :3
<Movement_> трололо
<skai> dmay: ты решил выбрать новый тип наказания?не бан а молчанку?
<dmay> artus: just for make sure: никого с вопросами на канале нет ;)
<dmay> skai: это не я, это артус
<dmay> у меня был приступ неновисти к коллегам (
<artus> skai, дык пытка то какая) все видет а сказать не может)
<dmay> ничоничо, почти весь час всё равно все молчали :3
<dmay> так значит ета
<skai> нука.а автоматом без отсчета можно
<skai> @mode +q dmay 60
<Movement_> че за нафиг
<skai> @mode -q dmay
<dmay> skai: уже катаю телегу в оон, пасе и нато :Р
<dmay> так ета. значит ета.
<skai> dmay: не забудь про суд в гааге
<dmay> Movement_: а) а ты всё ещё перезагружаешься каждые 5 минут чтоб экономить дцать секунд на загрузке?
<dmay> skai: ощи, совсем из головы вылетело >.<
<Movement_> не
<dmay> Movement_: б) ты дочка олегарха чтоб систему на ссд держать? О_О
<Movement_> не
<Movement_> а что тут тауого?
<Movement_> *такого
<skai> dmay: ссд давно подешевели.осиль купить, нищеброд, а не завидуй:-Р
<Movement_> XD
<dmay> skai: ну да, с 50 баксов за мб до 5, ага
<Movement_> ssd это весело
<dmay> skai: да и один фиг оно помрет слишком быстро под системой
<Movement_> насколько бысро?
<Movement_> это что с ним делать надо чтоб он сдох?
<skai> dmay: да нифига.старовер и криожитель, выползите из пещеры
<dmay> я ссд пока думаю купить для хранить рабочие файлы, там тысячитысячи файлов under 20KB
<dmay> Movement_: алгоритм:
<Movement_> ???
<dmay> Movement_: читаешь в инструкции ресурс перезаписи
<Movement_> ахаха
<dmay> Movement_: логишь загрузку/выключение на запись
<dmay> Movement_: ужосаешься :3
<Movement_> вот твоя задача это снизить
<dmay> моя задача - поставить систему и не задумываться о ней чаше чем раз в полгода\
<Movement_> кстати логи, чтоб не разрастались, можно и в оперативе держать
<dmay> т.к. я на машине _работаю_ а не выпендриваюсь под кулхацкера-линуксофага
<Movement_> где винт бвстрее умрет, на винде или  на линухе?
<dmay> Movement_: это мы уже вчера обсуждали, замеров ты так и не сделал :Р
<skai> на винде
<Movement_> а хер тебе
<Movement_> ))
<dmay> на жаре лол
<skai> там от ее глукавости и тупости ты его молотком разобьешь
<skai> блин
<skai> мовмент
<skai> ты итак войсанутый
<dmay> или в комнате где пару дней каналы штробить в стенах >.<
<skai> ну не юзай ты вульгарные выражения
<dmay> Movement_: ругаться - фу!
<skai> @kban Movement_ 600 10 минут на промывку языка
<dmay> skai: будь проще ;)
<dmay> skai: кстатикстати
<dmay> skai: а дай чегонить почитать про "ссд подешевели" и "ссд теперь не мрут от частой перезаписи"?
<skai> ubuntuhelp: tell dmay about google
<ubuntuhelp> dmay, please see my private message
<skai> можно и википедить на буржуйском.думаю подойдет
<dmay> skai: а, то есть ты типа сказал типа умную вещь, а я теперь обязан идти в гугел, чтобы осознать насколько ты прав?
<dmay> ну как это называется?
<skai> послать на пять букв
<skai> :)
<dmay> воооооот
<dmay> а значит аргументы все эти они что? правильно - они ложь, вброс и провокация :3
<dmay> skai: не стыдно?
<skai> не:)ти такооой смишноой:))
<dmay> ех. теперь он всё в хихикалки будет сводить  (
<dmay> а мне реально интересно, вдруг ссд то уже даже бабушки с семечками продают?
<skai> ну вообще они уже оп вполне подъемной цене идут
<dmay> ну про "подъемную" я и так знаю, это ещё далеко не "подешевели" )
<dmay> всё равно раз в 12 емнип дороже обчных на мегабайт
<dmay> всё равно раз в 12 емнип дороже обычных на мегабайт
<dmay> тьфу
<dmay> скайп порождает дурацкие привычки (
<raba> кто-нибудь может посоветовать более-менее сносная игрушка на linux'e
<Andante> raba, маджонг ))
<Andante> пасьянсы...
<Andante> тетрис, в конце концов.
<raba> )))) спб,имею ввиду комп не очень
<dmay> фигня маджонг - сапёр наше фсйо
<raba> типа blade of darkness
<Andante> я не знаю что это
<dmay> raba: ещё могу порекомендовать работу
<Andante> ММ6 нормально идет под вайном
<Andante> фолаут 1 и 2 тоже
<raba> а без wine
<dmay> raba: в смысле бросить сидеть на шее у родителей и пойти работать, вместо того чтобы убивать бесценное время на игрушки
<Andante> а без вайфа - сапер и тетрис.
<Andante> *вайна
<raba> д нет типа настолько крут что нефик делать ))
<dmay> raba: еслиб ты был хотяб близко настолько "крут", то ты бы понимал, что такого не бывает
<raba> д я шучу
<dmay> марш работать!
<raba> просто надоело черное окошко хочется на часика 2 развлечся вот и все
<dmay> в стране заводы стоят, а они тут в игрушки играют
<dmay> на два часика развлечься это в спортзал
<raba> ясно..не мне одном скучно, как я понял
<dmay> правильно. но остальные занимаются более полезными делами.
<raba> ну если в деле как востановить партиции gentoo?
<dmay> например, наставляют тебя на путь истинный.
<dmay> !q | raba
<ubuntuhelp> raba: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<raba> ...и тишина...
<dmay> слово "гентоо" не спасает от проклятия телепатов
<raba> ну это и так понятно ))
<dmay> ну, и чего ты тогда молчишь?
<raba> жду, умных советов
<dmay> на тему?
<dmay> восстановить партицию генты?
<raba> аха
<artus> а ты каналом не ошибся?
<dmay> поставь генту с нуля - у тебя они опять появяться
<dmay> *появятся
<raba> ня я мне всего лишь идека, утилитка, способ...дальше я сам
<dmay> тебе !q повторить?
<dmay> ну да ладно
<dmay> давайе лучше порассуждаем о целесообразности третьего монитора
<Andante> также как любые другие
<dmay> сомневаюсь
<dmay> если второй монитор делает абсолютно ненужными всякие виртуальные рабочие столы
<dmay> то что мне даст третий?
<dmay> по большому то счёту вообще станет тупо неудобно вертеть головой вдоль трёх широкоформатных 22хдюймовок
<dmay> ятакдумаю
<dmay>  но - халява же :3
<SergeyIT> zloy:  в армии был?
<TarikoEV> Насчёт третьего монитора: http://www.nvidia.ru/object/3d-vision-surround-technology-ru.html
<TarikoEV> dmay, но тут нюанс. Я считаю, что мониторы реальные и виртуальные рабочие столы выполняют принципиально разные задачи. Если рядом стоящие мониторы помогают избавиться от переключения между окнами и позволят, например, ра
<TarikoEV> ботать одновременно с несколькими вещами(например на одном монике - браузер, а на другом - документ, из которого берётся инфа)
<SergeyIT> это халявщику
<dmay> TarikoEV: задачи то выполняют разные. но при втором мониторе задача виртрабстолов то того, отпадает нафиг.
<TarikoEV> dmay, а вот несколько виртуальных десктопов помогают разкрузить рабочую поверхность и уже переключаться между задачами. Например, у меня на одном ВРС - интернет, на втором - плеер(и от уже исчез с текущей панели задач,...
<TarikoEV> ...на третьем - виртуалка или RDP, а на четвёртом собираются консоли - терминалы иSSH)
<dmay> проблема в том, что заниматься одновременно более чем тремя контекстами это, мягко говоря, не к добру
<SergeyIT> dmay, +1
<TarikoEV> dmay: не согласен. Мне, например, удобно собирать задачи где-нибудь за пределами видимости.
<Pante59> вечер добрый хозяева и хозяйки сии комнаты
<dmay> Pante59: что сломал?
<SergeyIT> здесь нет хозяев, все равны, но кто-то ровнее
<TarikoEV> dmay: То есть, если мне влом запускать mplayer в консоли, то лучше он будет на другом ВРС, чем мешаться под рукой.
<Pante59> а сюда тока чинить ходють?)))
<SergeyIT> ага
<_GerarD_> Блин, есть решение Rhythmbox и русские тэги в песнях?
<dmay> TarikoEV: я не об этом. я о том, что если у тебя висят более трёх "контекстов", в смысле вот там я музыку слушаю, там работаю надсайтом, там чиню сервер, там то, там сё - то это значит что бебе КРАЙНЕ необходимо заняться самоорганизацией
<_GerarD_> То есть теги в кодировке CP1251
<SergeyIT> флудить, гадать, мозги прочищать...
<Pante59> никогда irc не пользовалса)))
<dmay> и не надо. вредно это :3
<TarikoEV> dmay: Музыка у меня запущена всегда, так же браузер, qutIM и Skype.
<SergeyIT> Pante59, ну вот теперь ты настоящий мужчина!
<Pante59> SergeyIT: И не говори
<dmay> TarikoEV: спокойно висят в углу монитора. окошки браузера - в зависимости от того что в них открыто
<korvin> _GerarD_: есть. easytag
<SergeyIT> если учесть 22" и поле зрения, то 3 монитора это лишек
<dmay> ЫукпунШЕЖ это единственное что меня смущает - полтора метра мониторов )
<dmay> SergeyIT: ^
<Pante59> даже боюсь спросить щас на меня гнев небес посыпетса ибо тема замусолено но всеже.Как вам Unity?
<_GerarD_> Фигня это... когдя у тебя больше 15000 песен... теги по маске стандартом это полная мусорка, да и долго
<dmay> Pante59: Ъ, но недопилено.
<SergeyIT> Pante59, никак
<_GerarD_> korvin Фигня это... когдя у тебя больше 15000 песен... теги по маске стандартом это полная мусорка, да и долго
<Pante59> SergeyIT: на OMG ubuntu много плюшек уже напилили!!!
<TarikoEV> dmay: RDP, SSH, эмуляторы терминалов - регулярно запускаются и если я ловлю мак, например, на 3-4 активных девайсах, ещё состояние 2 серверов просто мониторю top'ом и т.п., то мне при этом совершенно не интересны висящие рядом...
<TarikoEV> ...браузер, окна IM'ов и плеер, даже на панели задач.
<korvin> _GerarD_: тогда гугли скрипт, конвертирующий теги из одной кодировки в другую
<TarikoEV> SergeyIT, dmay: http://www.nvidia.ru/object/3d-vision-surround-technology-ru.html - три моника это то, что надо ))
<dmay> TarikoEV: тебе бы всё таки эта. заняться самоорганизацией ;)
<dmay> данунафиг эти гамы :3
<Pante59> вот с....цуко тока сказал и оно рухнуло ))))
<Pante59> р
<TarikoEV> dmay: Организация тут не при чём. Тут при чём траблы, которые не спрашивают, чем ты занят, а просто наваливаются. И мне тупо удобнее на время решения некоего вопроса щёлкнуться на другой ВРС, что бы потом с ходу вернуться...
<TarikoEV> ...к своим "очень важным делам".
<SergeyIT> Pante59, не трогай - не рухнет
<Pante59> SergeyIT:ну интерестно всеже поковырять я вот в темы ударилса а то тока стандартная говняная а остальные какийто кривые стали,ох и наворотили они с темами раскидали падлы по всей системе
<vladim> привет всем!
<SergeyIT> Pante59, вот соберут, тогда и посмотрим
<dmay> TarikoEV: если на тебя всё время наваливаются траблы, которые ты не можешь контролировать - тебе ВООБЩЕ ПО ЛЮБОМУ надо пересмотреть взгляды на жизнь
<dmay> vladim: что сломал?
<Pante59> dmay мистер что сломал))))
<dmay> Pante59: с тобой ещё не решили чего ты сюда пришёл, кстаи
<TarikoEV> dmay: я сейчас общаюсь либо с человеком, у которого всегда было адекватное начальство, либо с человеком, который никогда не работал...
<Pante59> dmay тебе на зло
<dmay> TarikoEV: с человеком, который умеет строить не только подчинённых и коллег, но и то самое начальство 8]
<dmay> Pante59: то есть просто мешаться на канале, нести всякию чушь и мешать умным дядям обсуждать умные вещи?
<dmay> Pante59: не стыдно?
<SergeyIT> dmay, начальство надо не строить, а не пущать в свою работу...
<Pante59> dmay: я стыд в школе пропил
<vladim> проблемы при загрузке у меня  Ща опишу, что-то отмонтировалось  похоже.....
<dmay> TarikoEV: в таком случае требование к адекватности начальство значительно снижается )
<dmay> SergeyIT: ну, это один из пунктов постройки )
<SergeyIT> vladim, наверно не примонтировалось?
<dmay> хотя сейчашное начальтсво само по себе очень адекватное, тьфу-тьфу-тьфу
<Pante59> други скажите несведущему как быстро добавить имя того кому я пишу неужели только копипастом???
<vladim> One or more of the mounts listed in  /etc/fstab cannot yet be mounted:
<Pante59> В IRC
<SergeyIT> Pante59, TAB как в терминале
<SergeyIT> vladim, проверь разделы чего там в fstab
<SergeyIT> и mount
<Pante59> SergeyIT: Ага спасибо
<TarikoEV> dmay: Тут ведь как: всё идёт спокойно, а тут ни с того, ни с сего - у человека перестали приходить письма. Решение - пинг(эмулятор терминала) проверить через OWA есть ли письма(отдельное окно браузера), подключиться к человеку(V
<TarikoEV> NC/виртуалка с вендой и DameWare/РДП на сервер) , проверить что говорит антиспам(к одному консольно - читать логи по SSH, к другому через web), посмотреть не завернул...
<TarikoEV> ...ли письмо Exchange(РДП-Exchange system manager-Tracking center). Конечно, всё не понадобиться, но мало ли...
<vladim> а как проверить fstab на неживой системе?
<SergeyIT> TarikoEV, и всё это ты делаешь одновременно?
<SergeyIT> vladim, загрузиться в живую
<vladim> с ЛИВ?
<SergeyIT> да
<vladim> пробовал я...виснет...черный экран потом и все...
<TarikoEV> dmay: Или, например, весь канал забит! Страницы еле открываются - SSH на Shaper(там  фряха), смотрим, кто гадит. Если имя компа определилось - хорошо, если нет или определилась какая-то херня("ipaq-1238717621.", например), то смотрю,...
<TarikoEV> ...какому маку выдан адрес(SSH на железку, занимающуюся DHCP, а потом по активке - на каком порту какого коммутатора светится этот мак, может быть 3-5 девайсов...
<TarikoEV> ...придётся обойти. И уже после этого - в коммутационку - смотреть в какую комнату идёт провод этого кретина с торрентами...
<vladim> он там в ходе экспериментов что-то про своп писал, може еще там что?
<TarikoEV> dmay: Почти одновременно - в течении пары минут, не закрывая окон.
<TarikoEV> SergeyIT:	Почти одновременно - в течении пары минут, не закрывая окон.
<SergeyIT> TarikoEV, и так в течение 8 часов, без перерывов или 1 раз в день?
<TarikoEV> SergeyIT: от 0 раз до 8 часов без переыва. Как повезёт. Кстати, а как отправлять сообщения кому-то конкретному в ChatZilla?
<vladim> попробую еще ЛИВ помучить..Пожоже выбора нет ))))
<dmay> TarikoEV: а вы ета... сеть культурно настроить не могли? чтоб такие проблемы возникали максимум пару раз в неделю ;)
<TarikoEV> SergeyIT: Обычно такое вылазит 1-2 раза в день, но бывает, что целый день трачу казённый трафик, а бывает, что чаю не выпьешь по пол-дня.
<TarikoEV> dmay: Сеть кошерная. Просто пользователи - бакланы и обучению почти не поддаются. В случае чего "Я работаю в министерстве, я не обязана знать, что что бы печатать цыфры на клавиатуре справа надо нажать Numlock, это вы должны...
<TarikoEV> ...за меня его нажимать и т.п."
<dmay> TarikoEV: пользователи - часть сети ;)
<dmay> TarikoEV: попробуйте им конфетки дарить, если всё правильно делают
<dmay> пользователь - друг челове^Wсисадмина!
<SergeyIT> TarikoEV, напечатай большой плакат с клавиатурой и подпиши где и чего нажимать - вывеси в коридоре )
<Andante> dmay, а еще можно специальной штуковиной щелкать для закрепления рефлекса.
<TarikoEV> dmay: То же читал. Вот только как всегда - 95% проблем идут от 5% пользователей. Самых упёртых. Пробовал рекомендовать курсы - говорят некогда, пробовал объяснять. Затрахался. Решил просто - ушёл в чистое администрирование,...
<TarikoEV> ...теперь почти их не вижу... Зато когда новая серверная появится - придётся побегать с языком на плече...
<dmay> TarikoEV: сбежал с поля боя в смысле? ) любого пользователя можно научить, надо только подход найти
<SergeyIT> dmay, к сожалению не любого (
<dmay> SergeyIT: например?
<TarikoEV> dmay: В некотором роде. Меня страшно достал эникей в таком безблагодатном варианте... Ладно бы шарага на 50-100 человек, нам 3-7 ушибленых, к которым ищется подход, но когда ушибленных несколько десятков...
<dmay> ну только если он полный дурак. но такие обыно недолго работают )
<SergeyIT> dmay, кто то сегодня ООП упоминал ))
<dmay> SergeyIT: мои учацца потихоньку )
<dmay> хотя и должны были учиться лет пять назад, да )
<TarikoEV> dmay: А потом есть, например, бухгалтерия... Которая постоянно, на всё "О боже, это ТАК СЛОЖНО!" да, ведь, невозможно понять, что перед тем, как набирать пароль на вход в систему надо посмотреть, какие там буковки En или Ru, и...
<TarikoEV> ...если Ru, то надо одновременно нажать Alt и Shift...
<dmay> TarikoEV: это далеко не проблема, это надо просто подход искать, конфетками угощать и вообще всячески дружить ;)
<TarikoEV> dmay: Или вчерашние студентки, подчёркивающие свой уровень "Ничего не понимаю, это та-а-а-а-ак сложно. Я ту-у-у-упа-а-а-ая-а-а-а!!!"
<dmay> TarikoEV: глазки строить, конфетками угощать, о коллегах чуть-чуть сплетничать
<TarikoEV> dmay: 1-2-3 ещё можно вытерпеть и как детсадовца выучить, но если половина из тех, к кому приходишь с порога заявляет "я ничего не понимаю в этой вашей компьютерной биллибирде!", то просто опускаются руки.
<SergeyIT> TarikoEV, это не страшно - хуже когда человек пол дня сидит и рабирается как переключить клавиатуру, а потом приходит и требует заменить комп - это клиника
<dmay> TarikoEV: слобак ;)
<TarikoEV> SergeyIT: А если приходишь к человеку "у меня тут принтер перестал печатать" и проводишь там полтора часа в переустановке дров прежде чем дойдёт, что стоит проверить кабель, не смотря на то, что мне клянутся на крови, что к...
<TarikoEV> ...нему никто на выстрел не подходил... Это не клиника? Несколько раз обжигался. теперь проверяю с самого начала - с самой элементарщины.
<dmay> TarikoEV: кстати, именно по этой причине в ТП провейдеров сначала просят "нажать "пуск" итеде"
<TarikoEV> "Почта говорите не принимается? А выне нажимали вот сюда? А теперь честно? Точно не нажимали? А почему тогда у Вас сетевое подключение в системе выключено?" При этом по телефону будут убеждать, что, хотя их машины и не...
<TarikoEV> ...пингуются, они могут "зайти на яндекс", не работает только почта...
<AMindMobile|2> Уважаемые коллеги, подскажите грамотный способ перенести "боевую" систему на базе убунты, с установленным всякоразным, на новый (бОльшего размера) жесткий диск ?
<SergeyIT>   AMindMobile|2, можно просто cp и восстановить grub
<SergeyIT>   AMindMobile|2, http://www.google.ru/search?q=%D0%BF%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B5%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B8+%D1%81%D0%B8%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B5%D0%BC%D1%83&submit=%D0%9F%D0%BE%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BA&sitesearch=ubuntu.ru&hl=ru
<AMindMobile|2> SergeyIT: слишком ёмко сказано, нет ли ссылки почитать ?
<AMindMobile|2> SergeyIT: о, благодарю
<SergeyIT>   AMindMobile|2, всё уже написано до нас
<SergeyIT>   AMindMobile|2, а с cp самое быстрое (недавно успел скопировать систему с помирающего диска, другим способом не успел бы)
<artus> sudo tar cvpzf /data/backup.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/data --exclude=/backup.tgz --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/media --exclude=/sys / и на новый винт с ливки  tar xvpfz /backup.tgz -C /
<artus> ну и мбр соответственно на винт из бекапа развернуть )
<artus> проверено ) работаеть)
<arriah_> народ...а как в винде глянуть какие либы для софта надо?
<AMindMobile|2> artus: гуру )
<AMindMobile|2> спасибо за советы !
<artus> разве что uuid потом поправить в fstab
<SergeyIT> artus, с мбр лучше не надо, можно таблицу разделов попортить
<artus> SergeyIT, дык бекапить на 512 а 466 )))
<artus> чтоб не брать таблицу в расчет)
<SergeyIT> artus, так это еще надо знать )
<artus> так я ж сказал)
<safinaskar> AMindMobile|2: нинада никакой mbr из бекапа
<AMindMobile|2> safinaskar: понял :)
<safinaskar> AMindMobile|2: просто после всего надо сделать grub-install  и он сам встанет
<AMindMobile|2> safinaskar: "после всего" ?
<safinaskar> AMindMobile|2: хм, давай попорядку
<safinaskar> AMindMobile|2: 1) собственно всё копируешь
<AMindMobile|2> ага
<safinaskar> AMindMobile|2: 2) редактируешь новый /etc/fstab
<artus> safinaskar, ну dd всяко быстрее чем чрутится)
<safinaskar> AMindMobile|2: 3) чрутишься и в чруте делаешь update-grub
<AMindMobile|2> safinaskar: ок, про "редактируешь" буду читать )
<safinaskar> AMindMobile|2: 4) и после всего в чруте делаешь grub-install
<AMindMobile|2> safinaskar: записал, спасибо
<safinaskar> AMindMobile|2: хотя пункты 2-4 можно делать в любом порядке
<safinaskar> AMindMobile|2: я думаю, по той ссылке в общем то же самое
<artus> а смысл то) много лишних движений )
<safinaskar> artus: если диски созданы с помощью dd, у них будет одинаковый UUID, я прав?
<safinaskar> artus: а это не есть хорошо
<artus> safinaskar, я про dd касательно одного mbr говорил
<artus> safinaskar, ты того, вверх пролистай для начала )
<safinaskar> artus: ясно
<artus> а можно вобще не парится, исключить фстаб из бекапа, накатать новую систему и просто развернуть на нее архив, будет еще быстрее ) и меньше телодвижений )
<SergeyIT> artus, точно! Когда-то такое делал )
<safinaskar> artus: o_O. это уже костыли
<artus> safinaskar, где?
<artus> sudo tar cvpzf /data/backup.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/etc/fstab --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/data --exclude=/backup.tgz --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/media --exclude=/sys /  <---- это не костыль) это полный бекап системы )
<artus> причем на размеры винтов как бе плевать )  да и лишних телодвижений минимум )
<AMindMobile|2> artus: отличный совет ! на виртуалке попробовал, великолепный результат, спасибо
<artus> AMindMobile|2, да незачто) работаеть значит ляпота )
<MagicLover> А как мне посмотреть время сколько комп работает?
<artus> аптайм
<AMindMobile|2> uptime
<Andante> artus, опять лечишь нубью про тар? :)
<artus> Andante, дык работаеть же )
<Andante> угу...
<artus> Andante, как помне это всяко проще чем чрутится и сетапить груб) ибо у них манечка не дочитывать ман до конца )
<MagicLover> uptime мне показывает сколько сейчас времени.
<Andante> это у всех так
<MagicLover> 20:24:11 up  9:04,  2 users,  load average: 0.26, 0.08, 0.06
<MagicLover> Но комп ещё в 9.00 был выключен.
<MagicLover> Он включается когда питание пропадает и включается. То есть я хочу узнать когда вырубали свет.
<Pante59> оо я ага зе сексобит))))
<karas_> !nick karas6991
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nick karas6991'
<XuMuK> мммм... няшечка)) http://goo.gl/DmMuD
<Temporiel> 20.24-9.04 очевидно 11.20
<Temporiel> в это время включился
<karas_> ping
<ubuntuhelp> karas_, Понг понг понг...
<karas_> приветствую всех живых и не очень. вопрос от рядового хомячка
<XuMuK> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> XuMuK, Fail!
<Pante59> ану мочи
<XuMuK> тест
<Pante59> вопрос
<ubuntuhelp> XuMuK, Понг.
<XuMuK> test
<ubuntuhelp> XuMuK, Fail!
<karas_> (да, да в гугле забанили). ВНЕЗАПНО зашипел звук. что делать хз. поисковик облазал, не нашёл. какие надо действия сделать могу (кроме патча бармина)
<Pante59> джаббер шмаббер irc выброси Моск пухнет
<Temporiel> отключить микрофонный вход?
<Pante59> ping 13
<freenetwork> кто нибудь разбирается в jQuery &
<Pante59> upload 3452
<Pante59> 64 bytes from 192.168.4.219: icmp_req=1 ttl=64 time=0.047 ms
<Pante59> 64 bytes from 192.168.4.219: icmp_req=2 ttl=64 time=0.030 ms
<Pante59> 64 bytes from 192.168.4.219: icmp_req=3 ttl=64 time=0.032 ms
<Pante59> 64 bytes from 192.168.4.219: icmp_req=4 ttl=64 time=0.017 ms
<Pante59> 64 bytes from 192.168.4.219: icmp_req=5 ttl=64 time=0.042 ms
<Pante59> 64 bytes from 192.168.4.219: icmp_req=6 ttl=64 time=0.047 ms
<Pante59> 64 bytes from 192.168.4.219: icmp_req=7 ttl=64 time=0.031 ms
<Pante59> 64 bytes from 192.168.4.219: icmp_req=8 ttl=64 time=0.029 ms
<Pante59> 64 bytes from 192.168.4.219: icmp_req=9 ttl=64 time=0.039 ms
<Pante59> 64 bytes from 192.168.4.219: icmp_req=10 ttl=64 time=0.042 ms
<Pante59> 64 bytes from 192.168.4.219: icmp_req=11 ttl=64 time=0.048 ms
<Pante59> 64 bytes from 192.168.4.219: icmp_req=12 ttl=64 time=0.038 ms
<Pante59> 64 bytes from 192.168.4.219: icmp_req=13 ttl=64 time=0.047 ms
<Pante59> 64 bytes from 192.168.4.219: icmp_req=14 ttl=64 time=0.040 ms
<Pante59> 64 bytes from 192.168.4.219: icmp_req=15 ttl=64 time=0.033 ms
<Pante59> 64 bytes from 192.168.4.219: icmp_req=16 ttl=64 time=0.043 ms
<karas_> нене, слишком просто. не катит. не первый раз такая фигня. когда в прошлый раз пытался решить проблему, посносил из пакетов чего то лишнего, поздоровался с командной строкой и снёс систему нафиг. ща вот опять шипит. не сносить же систему раз в полгода ка
<karas_> к винду Т_Т. особенность: на ОЧЕНЬ маленькой громкости не шипит
<MagicLover> Эм. А как для вайна переопределить разделитель целой части с , на . ?
<Temporiel> >> нене, слишком просто. не катит
<Temporiel> тоесть ты не проверил и уже решил?
<karas_> тоесть, уже выключил давно как только поставил систему.
<Pante59> :-*
<MagicLover> А как мне в лине поменять , на . как разделитель целой и дробной части?
<rusk> вроде глянул сейчас в окошке локали, там в примере точка.
<karas_> в общем, печально. без звука плохо =( гугля говорит микшер алсы ковырять. отсюда 2 вопроса: какой микшер кошерен? что конкретно ковырять?
<rusk> самый кошерный alsamixer
<rusk> у меня по крайней мере только alsamixer всё регулирует. gnome-alsamixer вешает jack при попытке поменять источник с встроенного микрофона на внешний.
<rusk> а что со звуком? пропустил начало...
<rusk> Добрый вечер всем. Кто подскажет куда копать если шрифты ломаются в maverick? Некоторое время работает, потом начинает портиться, пропадают сегменты букв, меняются местами. Меняю шрифт на другой опять некоторое время нормально, потом ломается снова...
<karas_> шипит =( микрофонный вход отключён. шипит при любом воспроизведении. при уменьшении громкости до ~ 15-20% шипеть перестаёт (но не слышно ж ничего!)
<rusk> а звуковуха какая?
<karas_> onboard. мать асус M2N-sli
<karas_> какой чип могу загуглить
<rusk> там нету входа вроде CD или для модема?
<rusk> karas_: бывает так, что на плате есть разъём для подключения аналогового шнурка CDROM
<rusk> эти тоже шипят изрядно
<karas_> да вроде нет... хотя не уверен. уже слабо помню как задняя панель выглядит. в системе отключено всё, что можно. на передней панели висят уши (без микрофона), сзади на usb колонки и через линейный выход колонки (обычный джек)
<rusk> в консоли alsamixer набери
<rusk> или был уже там?
<karas_> ковыряю gui-версию
<rusk> gui у меня не работает с микрофонным источником на встроенном Sigmatel чипе
<rusk> только консольной могу переключить
<karas_> зашёл в консольный. карточка определяется как PnP Audio Device. чип: USB mixer. это дрова слетели?
<shenmue> доброе утро
<dmay> skai: неянипонял, ты там спишь чтоль? тут флудят выводом пинга, а ты приходишь только чтоб меня зобанить?
<skai> @voice Pante59
<skai> dmay: для кого в топике про хайлайты написал?
<alexandr> вечер всем
<dmay> упс, а он у меня отключен нафег :3
<dmay> alexandr: что сломал?
<alexandr> :) ничего
<alexandr> мне прогу надо как нить установить
<dmay> skai: не, мне тебя похайлайтить веселее. в качестве мелкой мсти, тксзть :3
<dmay> alexandr: а чего пришёл?
<dmay> устанавливать лучше строго вертикально
<alexandr> MS Project как установить?
<dmay> alexandr: элементарно
<dmay> alexandr: оформляешь подписку MSDN Pro, на мелкософтовском сайте скачиваешь виндовс и проджект и ставишь
<alexandr> через sudo нет её
<dmay> хотя не, вре, в про проджекта нет емнип
<dmay> *вру
<alexandr> а на линукс как?
<dmay> точно так же
<alexandr> dmay как именно?
<dmay> alexandr: оформляешь подписку MSDN Premium, несчастные $5500, на мелкософтовском сайте скачиваешь виндовс и проджект и ставишь
<dmay> именно так он на линукс и ставится
<MagicLover> Используй VirtualBox
<alexandr> пошутил чтоль
<alexandr> dmay
<MagicLover> Только не забудь заплатить за винду, которую поставишь туда. :)
<dmay> alexandr: нет. а ты хочешь сказать, что предпочитаешь краденое ПО?
<alexandr> никто не хочет мне помочь :(
<dmay> не ной
<dmay> тот путь, который ты выбрал -
<dmay> это путь страданий и мучений
<skai> !enter > dmay
<ubuntuhelp> dmay, please see my private message
<dmay> и нарушения Уголовного Кодекса
<karas_> мне, похоже, тоже( под форточки хоть помощь на русском была
<dmay> skai: клава, чесслово ничаяно (
<dmay> karas_: а ты что сломал?
<karas_> эх.... звук поломал. шипит при воспроизведении чего угодно через что угодно. в alsamixer звуковушка определяется как PnP Audio Device. чип: USB mixer. микрофон отключен
<karas_> на минимальной громкости не шипит, но это очень тихо (15-20 % поотлок)
<MagicLover> alexandr отвечен. :)
<alexandr> :)
<MagicLover> Может отключишь микрофон? Или точнее усиление микрофона?
<shenmue> кстати а где эквалайзер?
<dmay> karas_: а не колонки тупо косячат? или разъём/провод? )
<karas_> все движки в микшере на 0. и вобще устройством для записи выбрана камера. шипит ТОЛЬКО во время воспроизведения. под творением Б.Г. всё нормально. провода в норме, ибо слушаю через уши и колонки сразу.
<karas_> профиль Analog Stereo output в стандартном настройщике звука. в нём же плата определяется как надо. CM6501, если кому интересно.
<freenetwork> !text
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='text'
<freenetwork> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<karas_> благодарю всех, кто пытался (и не очень) помочь. полез ковырять биос.
<shenmue> да незачто
<freenetwork> прошу прощения, в jquery кто нить шарит тут?
<rusk> я немного в jquery шарю. в чём вопрос?
<freenetwork> щас
<freenetwork> rusk, http://text.dali.dj/?link=tuqpbdhouvxf
<rusk> так?
<freenetwork> services не меняется
<freenetwork> в нем ничего не появляется
<freenetwork> почему
<freenetwork> скрипт робит, алерты выскакивают
<rusk> щас почитаю. правда в физике не очень, посему могу пропустить чтото.
<freenetwork> нет, он с инпутов берет данные, считает, а потом должен в <div id="services"> поместить 1212 но не помещает
<rusk> у тебя есть firefox+firebug?
<rusk> мне сложно проследить за расчётами, не имея исходный html
<freenetwork> было бы его куда выложить
<rusk> в firebug есть возможность по шагам скрипт исполнять.
<rusk> по шагам исполнишь - сразу поймёшь где не так расчёты.
<freenetwork> firebug установить, скачал
<freenetwork> как
<rusk> его установить прямо из firefox
<freenetwork> спс
<rusk> инструменты - дополнения
<rusk> там поиск дополнений
<yurau> nfs кто-н умеет монтировать?
<rusk> открываешь страницу, включаешь firebug, переходишь на вкладку со скриптами
<yurau> как монтировать без пароль рут или автоматически
<rusk> жмёшь F5 чтобы появились все скрипты, выбираешь в меню скриптов тот файл, в котором написан скрипт. слева от первой строки скрипта тыкаешь мышой - ставишь точку останова, потом стрелкой выгнутой переходишь от строки к строке. Останавливаешь мышь над перемеÐ
<rusk> Ну и если ошибка, то в консоли firebug увидишь где и какая
<AndreX> !255 | rusk
<ubuntuhelp> rusk: На серверах Freenode существуют технические сложности с сообщениями более 255 символов. Уважайте своих собеседников и не пишите длинных сообщений.
<san4o> freenetwork: мне чето строчка $("#services").html("1212");  не очень понравилась может так через функцию innerHTML текст добавить иди както так
<rusk> ubuntuhelp: ок
<yurau> так и знал что юзера самбу шарят.
<rusk> san4o: как раз эта строчка должна работать нормально. Где-то до неё ошибка, вызывающая останов скрипта
<freenetwork> san4o, пробывал
<rusk> freenetwork: можно туда же выложить весь хтмл, открою локально. Хотя тебе самому по шагам посмотреть было бы полезней.
<freenetwork> щас скину куда нить
<freenetwork> http://fayloobmennik.net/519442
<freenetwork> rusk
<freenetwork> rusk, по идее мне нид поместить в services все переменные которые получились, но у меня даже просто текст не добавляется (
<artus> @mode +b Pante59 3600 а сходи ка ты почитай правила
<shenmue> грац меня
<shenmue> проблему с панелями решил
<Pante59> artus: за что ето я не вкурил
<artus> @kick Pante59
<artus> @mode -b  Pante59!*@*
<Pante59> за что????????????????
<artus> @kban Pante59 3600  за флуд
<rusk> freenetwork: не определена функция Calc()
<freenetwork> эм... а она и не нид
<rusk> но она навешена обработчиком на кнопке
<Sergey_IT> ого, разборки
<rusk> <input type="submit" id="res" value="Расчет" title="расчет основных характеристик двигателя постоянного тока" onclick=Calc();>
<Sergey_IT> Pante59, а спасибо где?
<freenetwork> да, я сперва просто писал функцию Calc(); но потом на jQuery переписал, а с онклика убрать забыл
<rusk> угу. в общем, научись пользоваться firebug и будет тебе щастье.
<freenetwork> <input type="submit" id="res" value="Расчет" title="расчет основных характеристик двигателя постоянного тока"> сделал, ничего не изменилось )
 * freenetwork facepalm
<freenetwork> но все равно спасибо
<rusk> <div class="services"> = $(".services")
<rusk> а у тебя #services
<artus> rusk, заканчиваем офтопить
<rusk> ок
<rusk> а про шрифты в бубунте никто не в курсе?
<rusk> ломается шрифт в гноме который по умолчанию
<rusk> буквы становятся фрагментированными, некоторые заменяются на другие
<rusk> ломается только тот шрифт, что выставлен в gnome-settings
<rusk> maverick + compiz + gtk
<freenetwork> san4o ты тут?
<shenmue> нет
<ooooo> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<rekcuFniarB> Гг
<shenmue> чот мне кажется что бот врет
<rekcuFniarB> Бот шутит
<Scorpion_on> Всем привет
<shenmue> кто нибуть юзает дц?
<Scorpion_on> На убунту розметил раздел с ntfs, windows 7 етот раздел не видит.Сталкивался кто?
<kukman_> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<novns> Scorpion_on, что значит не видит?
<novns> буква диска не появляется?
<Offoffoff> Scorpion_on: это абсолютно нормально
<shenmue> ссделай просто для винды неразмеченую область. а самой виндой фс создавай
<Offoffoff> Scorpion_on: несуществующая ОС имеет несуществующий раздел
<Scorpion_on> В мойПК нету, инихде нету...с livecd ubuntu все видно...
<Offoffoff> Scorpion_on: этот раздел на диске всего лишь игра твоего разума
<shenmue> =)
<Offoffoff> Scorpion_on: привыкай к реальному миру, сынок.
<novns> Scorpion_on, где-то в разделе администрирование есть менеджер дисков
<novns> там надо назначить букву разделу
<Scorpion_on> Offoffoff не смешно, если учесть что там вся информация)
<novns> *в панели управления
<Offoffoff> Scorpion_on: Дед Мороз, Зубная фея, разделы NTFS - это из одной категории..
<novns> Scorpion_on, Offoffoff не шутит, Offoffoff реально больной
<shenmue> а как ты туда винду ставить собрался?
<Scorpion_on> novns могу только удалить
<novns> Scorpion_on, правой кнопкой, буква диска
<Scorpion_on> остальное серое)
<novns> там где-то есть
<Scorpion_on> shenmue вин 7 уже стоит
<Sergey_IT> Scorpion_on, ссзб
<Offoffoff> Scorpion_on: да... во всю голову.
<Offoffoff> Scorpion_on: Её не существует.
<novns> Scorpion_on, кстати, ext2fsd уже пожжерживает ext4 под винду
<Offoffoff> Scorpion_on: это все на канале знают.
<novns> *поддерживает
<Scorpion_on> delete volume только
<Offoffoff> Scorpion_on: жми!!!
<Sergey_IT> novns, но не поддерживает нтфс созданные в лине
<Scorpion_on> novns так у меня нет ext4 раздела))) там ntfs )))
<novns> Sergey_IT, может быть, разницы не должно быть
<novns> Scorpion_on, так можно переформатировать в ext4 и не париться
<novns> или вообще в фат, меньше проблем будет
<Sergey_IT> novns, в лин нет, а в вин - это к билу
<novns> Sergey_IT, сдаётся мне, что всё там должно поддерживаться
<novns> проверить нечем
<Scorpion_on> novns из под линукса?
<novns> винды нет доступной
<Sergey_IT> novns, и не проверишь, сорсы закрыты
<Offoffoff> Scorpion_on: лучше переведи разделы в ext3 или ext4 и спи спокойно.
<Scorpion_on> мне впринципе не нужно форматирование, только конвертирование....
<Sergey_IT> Scorpion_on, потеряешь инфу
<novns> Sergey_IT, проверить, прочитает ли винда раздел сформатированный ntfsutils
<Offoffoff> Scorpion_on: но не переживай, её УЖЕ там нет.
<Scorpion_on> Offoffoff есть)
<artus> novns, прочитает
<Offoffoff> Scorpion_on: потому, что не может существовать информации там, где не существует раздела диска.
<Scorpion_on> я ище чуствую силу своей информации)))она ище с-со мной)))
<novns> artus, ну что и требовалось доказать
<Offoffoff> Scorpion_on: это просто флюиды...
<artus> какая вообще разница под чем и чем форматили
<Offoffoff> Scorpion_on: Твоя информация уже видит яркий свет и голос зовет её.
<novns> никакой
<Scorpion_on> -_-
<novns> только Scorpion_on отчего-то не может назначить букву диска под виндой
<Sergey_IT> novns, я православный... лин в линуксе, вин в винуксе
<artus> ну с этими проблемами ему на канал венды)
<novns> Sergey_IT, религии - это плохо
<Scorpion_on> всякие там партишион и тд могут конртировать ?
<Scorpion_on> конвертировать*
<Sergey_IT> novns, зато костылей меньше попадается
<novns> для работы, к сожалению, приходится ещё держать винду
<Scorpion_on> угу...
<Wind> Добрый вечер, товарищи, подскажите, после пнрнхода в спячку- ждучку система просит пароль, где отглючить? и после блокировки экрана по времени тоже. я сам себе один любимый юзер, мне безопасность излишня. убунта 10.10
<Scorpion_on> !ntfs
<ubuntuhelp> Если Вы хотите просмотреть Windows/Mac разделы, см. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . См. также !ntfs-3g и !fuse.
<dmay> Wind: паранои много не бывает!
<shenmue> Wind убунту твик если стоит то в нем
<novns> Wind, у простого гасителя экрана отключается в обычных гномовских настройках
<rusk> А что за прикол с регистрацией на убунту.ру?
<shenmue> а что там за прикол?
<rusk> Вы не верно ответили на проверочные вопросы.
<rusk> это что у нас не медведев президент?
<dmay> и что это, по твоему значит?
<Sergey_IT>  rusk, не знаешь когда была олимпиада-80
<shenmue> пиши ельцин
<rusk> или олимпиада80 в удмуртии была?
<dmay> не медведев а россиян!
<Wind> да нет, после попытки привыкнуть к кубунте 10.10, когда она к дискам собственным фейс-контроль устраивала, понял, что бывает
<shenmue> олимпиада80  была в пельменестане
<shenmue> такие вещи знать надо молодой человек
<dmay> shenmue: нет. в балалайкаленде
<shenmue> ну это тогдашнеее название
<shenmue> переименовали ведь
<Scorpion_on> http://itmages.ru/image/view/161239/5d2b707e вот)
<Wind> это "блокировать экран при активном..."? и после спячки не попросит?
<rusk> ну, насчёт молодой вы погорячились, дедушка
<rusk> А всё таки, в чём прикол?
<shenmue> это топор? оО
<artus> @voice Scorpion_on
<rusk> shenmue: регистрация на убунту.ру закрыта?
<artus> shenmue, причем тут венда?
<Scorpion_on> топор?
<shenmue> семерка
<Scorpion_on> ага
<Wind> пойду выйду, проверю.
<Sergey_IT> Scorpion_on, у тебя физически 1 диск?
<rusk> кто-нибудь сталкивался в maverick с таким глюком шрифтов?
<rusk> http://itmages.ru/image/preview/161241/df5fe4a4
<Scorpion_on> Sergey_IT да, 1 на 320, остальное - флешка
<rusk> любой шрифт ставлю в гноме, через некоторое время он вот так вот коряжится
<rusk> в lucid такого небыло
<shenmue> rusk
<shenmue> нет
<Sergey_IT> Scorpion_on, а линукс в экстендед установлен?
<AMindMobile|2> господа, есть каталог, в нем подкаталоги, в них куча текстовых файлов. Как быстро найти в этих текстовых файлах нужную (известную заведомо) строку текста ?
<artus> grep -rn "zzzz zzz" /xxx/xxx/
<Scorpion_on> Sergey_IT а что ето?)
<AMindMobile|2> artus: волшебний
<AMindMobile|2> *к
<AMindMobile|2> artus: спасибо
<Sergey_IT> Scorpion_on, расширенный раздел
<Sergey_IT> AMindMobile|2, поставь крузадер - там как в тотал командере
<Scorpion_on> Sergey_IT нету линукса на винте)
<AMindMobile|2> Sergey_IT: эм.. у меня убунта чисто консольная.. на шкафу живет в ноутбуке старом.. крузадер не смогу я
<wind> Вернулся, Снятие выделения на пункте "блокировать экран... " работает только для скинсейвера, как отменить запрос пароля при выходе из ждущего режима?
<Sergey_IT> AMindMobile|2, извини, не знал )
<shenmue> wind в убунту твик
<Sergey_IT> Scorpion_on, а раздел из линукса сделал?
<wind> shenmue, что есть твик, прости, я просто юзер
<shenmue> очень полезная программа. всякие настройки убунту плюс куча полезных репозиториев
<wind> где копать?
<shenmue> http://www.ubuntologia.ru/ubuntu-tweak
<wind> ок :)
<shenmue> так же еще есть Ailurus
<shenmue> тоже твикер с репами
<Progre[ss]> привет помогите ЧАЙИКУ
<Progre[ss]> мир танков  запустить неполучается
<shenmue> ?
<Sergey_IT>  Progre[ss], в армию и все заработает
<Progre[ss]> хд  ))
<Progre[ss]> мне помощ нузна
<Progre[ss]> ))
<dmay> Progre[ss]: либо в армию, либо работать!
<Progre[ss]> злые вы
<dmay> мы о твоем будущем заботимся, неблагодарный лентяй!
<Progre[ss]> _________
<Progre[ss]> как запустить мир танков под убунду
<d_may> фигня все эти танчики
<d_may> вот у еня вот кризис жанра это да
<d_may> где-б культурного УИшника найти?
<yurau_> голосуем за линукс http://news.mail.ru/economics/5615839/?sent=1#articlepoll
<yurau_> у нас 4% !!!!!
<yurau_> :)
<shenmue> Гейтс и Балмер устроили заговор
<shenmue> чот мне смешно читать
<shenmue> голосование не пашет
<dmay> мейл.ру? я даже ходить туда не буду, от одного вида ссылки тошнит ~_~'
<yurau_> а эта ссылка пашет? http://news.mail.ru/economics/5615839/
<yurau_> они такие молодые такие смешные :))
<kukman_> похерилась винда на виртуалке. разве такое бывает
<kukman_> ?
<shenmue> пашет
<dmay> и не такое бывает
<shenmue> да
<shade_> привет
<example> qq всем
<dmay> shade_: что сломал?
<dmay> example: а ты?
<example> dmay: я? Мы знакомы?
<dmay> example: а ты что сломал, говорю?
<example> а) Да в принципе ничего. Давно не заходил на этот канал)
<shenmue> (=
<dmay> ясно. ещё один будет тут бессмысленно трепаться и чушь нести (
<dmay> засоряют канал. засоряют.
<dmay> не торт.
<example> хотя есть одна вещь. У меня ноут асус а42 пищит
<dmay> ласки просит
<dmay> или жрать
<dmay> или диск новый
<dmay> последнее вероятнее всего
<example> отдал в СЦ, сегодня забрал, они форматнули весь веник, сказали заменили, отдали. Пришёл поставил венду, убунту. И всё тоже самое
<dmay> наи... нутыпонел
<example> вопрос: идти обратно и что сказать?
<dmay> замени сам, там три винта открутить-прикрутить
<example> что заменить?
<example> не в венике проблема
<dmay> диск
<example> звук слева откуда-то идёт
<dmay> а откуда писк? если внимательно послушать?
<example> оттуда, где выхлоп))
<example> слева, ближе к экрану
<example> а диск ближе к паду
<dmay> разбери, посмотри что пищит
<dmay> это занятие забавное :3
<example> у меня гарантия бесплатная)
<example> с чего мне разбирать?)) ноуту 2 мес
<|rapidsp|> петли на крышке смазать
<example> пусть разбирают
<dmay> асусы из дешевых можно уже через неделю разбирать :3
<example> не сделают, как написать претензию, чтобы деньги вернули?
<shenmue> сломай чего нибуть
<shenmue> щас подумаем как вернуть
<dmay> example: последний вопрос это в ваш местный КЗПП
<example> в принципе я не думаю, что большая разница, что в РБ, что в России
<example> кзпп?
<dmay> shenmue: ща насоветуешь поломать, потом вообще никак ничего не вернут
<Sergey_IT> example, ломай! Дмей не отстанет )
<example> ай ну не смешно
<dmay> комитет по защите прав потребл^wителей
<example> вот если б у меня мак был
<inkvizitor68sl> @devoice katusha
<example> а вы советовали ломать, я б улыбнулся
<dmay> example: у вас тоже что-то такое должно быть
<dmay> example: мак мы бы ломать не советовали
<dmay> example: мы бы его советовали сжечь
<dmay> ну или хотя бы утопить в цистерне ассенизатора
<example> dmay: маки - нормальные компы. Просто дорогие)))
<bugz1> dmay: ну вот, опять на маки наезды
<example> не-не
<example> не съезжаем на тему холивара)
<dmay> example: я не могу доверять системе где окошки ресайзятся только вниз-вправо
<dmay> bugz1: это не наезд, это констатация факта 8]
<bugz1> example: не дорогие, сравните стоимость аналогов с такой производительностью + моральное устаневание и получите, что мак дешевле обычного ноута выходит
<example> dmay: просто можно позвонить в кзпп там проконсультируют?
<dmay> example: должны по идее
<example> ок.спасибо
<example> сначала правда позвоню в сц
<dmay> bugz1: макойо^w^wфил дофига штоле?
<example> спрошу, не хотят ли они любезно ещё раз глянуть
<bugz1> dmay: ну у мя дома 2 макбук про и аймак 24", gjdthm - jnvtyyfz nt[ybrf
<dmay> example: потом anyway звякни в кзпп, мб чего позитивного в общем плане насоветуют
<example> bugz1: а теперь расскажи как ты их купил?
<bugz1> dmay: отменная техника премиум класса
<example> bugz1: я тоже хочу такую работу)
<dmay> bugz1: твоё существование огорчает Линуса :(
<|rapidsp|> маки - это уже почти нацпроект
<example> линусу пофиг. Поверь. Он просто хороший программист. И ему побую все холивары.
<bugz1> ну я в мчс работаю, а на маки заработал. На работе , серверов на убунту сервер 10.04)))
<bugz1> 6 серверов)))
<shenmue> а зачем в мчс убунту?
<dmay> странно. обычно люди с подобным джобсом головного мозга не вылазят за пределы своей палаты... оО
<bugz1> dmay: не суди обо всех с одного уровня)
<example> расскажите фишку. Есть сервер 192.168.10.10. Есть впн 192.168.10.1. Через впн получаем интернет. Мой ноут по вафле соединен с адсл модемом. Как модем правильно настроить как хаб?
<dmay> bugz1: не вмешивайся в мой тёплый уютный мир :3
<bugz1> shenmue: ухожу от в2к3 пиратских
<bugz1> dmay: я на Твой мир не претендую!)
<dmay> example: в смысле хаб?
<example> ну как свитч
<example> телефонная же линия не подключена
<dmay> bugz1: тогда не надо мне указывать кого кем считать ;)
<|rapidsp|> мост?
<example> он как бридж
<example> у модема по дефолту 192.168.1.1
<example> но с него не пингуется 10.10
<bugz1> dmay: просто никогда не понимал холивара по поводу линукс/мак/вин
<dmay> bugz1: его не надо понимать, им надо наслаждатья ^__^
<dmay> а вообще фигня это всё...
<bugz1> dmay: ну я могу привести доводы в пользу каждой из систем
<dmay> на Байконуре вон очередную ракету запускают, по Р24 обещают трансляцию.....
<dmay> bugz1: а я так же спокойно их все зас...кхм..загадить могу, ишто?
<bugz1> dmay: ничего там на Байке хорошего не будет)))
<example> посоветуйте, пожалуйста, как настроить
<dmay> bugz1: это ты как сотрудник МЧС заявляешь? я уже звоню в лентуру?
<bugz1> dmay: и надо радоваться, чтобы таких, кто загадить может побольше было, я тады без работы не останусь)
<dmay> bugz1: загадить в смысле обгадить адекватной аргументацияй с подтверждающими фактами!
<bugz1> dmay: ну я офицер запаса космических войск, общая выслуга в КВ 8 лет, так что про космодромы не по наслышке знаю +)
<dmay> не надо меня криворуким обзывать, у меня техника месяцами не перегружается 8]
<bugz1> dmay: ну я могу как обгадить, так и кучу доводов за привести)
<bugz1> и криворуким я не называл)
<dmay> bugz1: куча доводов не нужна, их и так набежавшие фонатеки быстро набросают )
<dmay> bugz1: уууиииииииии ^___^
<dmay> школоло! радуйтесь, тут хоть кто-то настоящий есть! )
<Sergey_IT> dmay, а чего не перегружаешь? Команду забыл? ))
<bugz1> dmay: кста, тада вопрос влоб! интеграция зимбры с хелафаксом
<dmay> Sergey_IT: shutdown /r now же :3
<bugz1> как?
<example> Sergey_IT: он написал не перегружает)
<dmay> bugz1: зимбра это которая мониторинг емнип?
<dmay> или войп?
<bugz1> эт адекватная замена эксченджу
<Sergey_IT> dmay, так это не здесь писать надо... здесь не перегрузится )))
<bugz1> груповой календарь, почта, глобальные контакты
<dmay> bugz1: а хелафакс? транслит даже не гуглится )
<Sergey_IT> example, а вдруг щас команду даст и мы все в перезагрузку? ))
<bugz1> hylafax + zimbra
<dmay> (да, да, я счас просто скину аналоги от МС, которые по любому на ура интегрируются))
<dmay> факс в общем
<bugz1> агу
<dmay> так ексчейндж же. + внятная железка в зависимости от планируемой нагрузки
<bugz1> по отдельности работают отлично, а отчеты об отправки факсов на почту не идут, зимбра с собой свой постфикс тянет и апач
<bugz1> есть один минус - денег нема, а на ломаном - мне еще на сободе бы погулять)
<bugz1> гос обеспечение у мя - эт полная опа, в этом году выделено 150 т.р. на весь год, вот и приходится извратом заниматься
<dmay> а ломаное никто и не предлагает. тут вон один ходил, прожект ломал. потом на всех обиделся (
<Sergey_IT> чего-то новеньких нет, или вы всех в гугл отправили?
<bugz1> ну мя еще не отправили)))
<shenmue> bugz1	иди в гугол
<shenmue> всё
<shenmue> теперь порядок
<bugz1> shenmue: пасип, ток я там уже неделььку живу и прихожу к выводу, что проще постфикс отдельно поднять и релей на зимбру сделать)
<shenmue> эм... ээээ.... я сразу так и подумал
<Sergey_IT> bugz1, ты не пацан )
<bugz1> аха
<bugz1> я даже книжки покупаю, прикинь)
<Sergey_IT> и это правильно )
<Sergey_IT> я тоже бумажные люблю... в смысле книжки )
<shenmue> а у меня кстати пичалька с книжкой
<bugz1> я так в свое время ВБ учил, а кодинг в блокноте писал+)
<Sergey_IT> shenmue, читал не в том месте? )
<shenmue> купил по астрологии книжку. интересна тем что там еще о мифах рассказывают. прям по рукам сразу пошла. интересная очень
<shenmue> и вот случайно на википедию зашел а там статьи 1 в 1 как в книжке =(
<Sergey_IT> ВБ - это ужас
<shenmue> ппц 450р отдал.... столько интернет на месяц у меня =(
<bugz1> Sergey_IT: это было в далеком 99 году)
<Sergey_IT> bugz1, в недалеком ;)
<bugz1> shenmue: а книжки хорошие по IT и по 1500 и по 2000 р. стоят)))
<dmay> книжки по ЯПам, да и вообще по "Работа в ххх" годятся только на растопку
<Sergey_IT> в 99-ом нам вин2000 впаривали
<Sergey_IT> последние - это да, старые еще ничего
<dmay> не, я про само явление.
<dmay> не суть как написана книга - через год она становится мукулатурой
<padavan> Привет всем, кто знает как галакси таб к убунте подключить
<dmay> ещё один мажор
<dmay> лучше расскажите, чего-б такого на втором мониторе включить, чтоб на первом работалось лучше
<padavan> почему мажор то?
<Sergey_IT> dmay, черный квадрат - классика
<bugz1> dmay: посмотри криги о'реали издательства символ+
<Sergey_IT> bugz1, да он о другом - купил прочитал положил и больше не нужна
<dmay> bugz1: орейли выпускает много хороших книг. но даже их _справочники_ и _самоучители_ - будущая мукулатура
<Sergey_IT> dmay, это жизнь...
<dmay> ога
<Sergey_IT> и мы мукулатурой будем (
<dmay> мы будем не мукулатурой, мы будем удобрениями )
<bugz1> dmay: но получить первоначальный опыт не получая постоянные приглашения в гугл - это лучший выбор, причем допустим я сначала читаю, потом только ставлю и читаю повторно)
<Sergey_IT> ну если удобрения хорошие, то и дркевесина неплохая вырастет...
<Philipp2007> Так что все покупаем електронные читалки и ай да в инет за книгами )) Там точно не устареет
<dmay> bugz1: есть ещё более комфортный, быстрый и дешевый способ не получать приглашений в гугл - сразу туда ходить )
<bugz1> ну я сначала читаю, потом при повторном чтении читаю гугл, и уж если начинаю жутко тупить, то тогда в форум, чему и учу своих инженеров. А то в последнее время по любому поводу люди в форумы щемятся, причем даже если тема есть, постят новую! А это с м
<bugz1> оей точки зрения - невежество и тупизм!!!
<dmay> воооот. против того и боремся.
<dmay> видите, как на канале тихо - школолу, кулхацкеров и индусов просто разогнали :3
<bugz1> а тут только бан спасет
<bugz1> меня школота на хабре порой в ступор уводит
<dmay> bugz1: я проповедую адресный подход по методу Карлсона - курощение и стращание 8]
<dmay> ну так на то он и неторт )
<bugz1> пардон, приходится отвлекаться на установку слес
<dmay> ну её эту слес нафиг. лучше помогите мне формочку нарисовать. а то у меня кризис жанра >.<
<bugz1> dmay: мне слес на хэпэшные сервера нужна)))
<dmay> а мне формочка через три дня. а её неделю рисовать. а я её даже придумать не могу.
<dmay> спать наверн надо больше
<Sergey_IT> dmay, в чем формачка?
<bugz1> ага, здоровый сон и кофе с сигаретой - лучший отдых мозга
<dmay> это лучше не уточнять. это даже не одинце, это эпичней.
<Sergey_IT> ВБ?
<dmay> SAP Business One >.<
<bugz1> что ВБ?
<dmay> UI там это что-то с чем-то
<Sergey_IT> это мне ни о чем не говорит, к счастью
<dmay> к счастью это да )
<dmay> апож ещё и в том, что толковой документации "а что собсна надо то" нет
<shenmue> оО
<shenmue> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/02/pulseaudio-system-wide-equalizer-now.html
<Sergey_IT> shenmue, баловство это
<AndreX> матрица перезагрузка, блин
<Sergey_IT> dmay, это что-то с UI, кторый мы обсуждали - видать кому-то не нравится, сразу всех кикают )
<dmay> Sergey_IT: ась?
<dmay> сплита штоле никогда не видели )
<Sergey_IT> dmay, постоянно )
<dmay> это ещё мало народу отсекло, я тут как то с тремя молчунами минут 10 сидел )
<AndreX> сервер упал
<AndreX> уже востанавливаеться
<Sergey_IT> dmay, если умно помолчать - иди на #qt-ru. Помедетируешь )
<AndreX> причём не лдин
<AndreX> о*
<dmay> )
<AndreX> shenmue: бывает сами падают переодически
<dmay> лучше скажите мне, как организовать перенос строк между объектами, если система драг-н-дроп не поддерживает?
 * shenmue умно молчит
<Sergey_IT> dmay, может выпадающий список последних введенных в других контролах
<dmay> там их по 50 штук будет в среднем, так что не вариант
<dmay> а делать окошко "выберите куда перенести" ой как нехоца
<Sergey_IT> dmay, что же это за тулза если дрег-дропа нет? Ужас
<dmay> там вообще дофига чего нет
<Sergey_IT> сочувствую
<dmay> вы ещё е видели как я TreeView на SQL'е реализовывал )
<Sergey_IT> dmay, эту задачку любят при приеме на работу програмеров
<shenmue> а в правду фигня
<shenmue> оО
<dmay> лолшто? прям с передачей из гуя списка свёрнутых-развернутых узлов, чтоб в плоскую табличку оно красиво выводилось и там тоже можно было по +кам шёлкать? )
<[XuMuK]> Ку
<dmay> [XuMuK]: что сломал?
<[XuMuK]> Ничо
<Sergey_IT> dmay, слава богу я этим больше не занимаюсь - жуть (помню запросы на на пару кб текста)
<[XuMuK]> С чего взял?
<dmay> [XuMuK]: а чего тогда пришёл?
<Sergey_IT> Scorpion_on, сломал?
<dmay> Sergey_IT: быдлокодерство оно такое, да )
<[XuMuK]> Тебя вот забыл спросить и пришол. Ебёт чтоль?
<Sergey_IT> [XuMuK], чего шумишь?
<dmay> [XuMuK]: фикакгрубо
<dmay> [XuMuK]: ты не интересный
<[XuMuK]> А чо за тупые вопросы...
<dmay> !ops
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ops'
<dmay> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Кастую операторов на канал! skai, artus, mva, Landgraff, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], [Green], [doctor], Aceler, bazhang, Agafonov, skyrider, sharikoff, nAgoHaK
<inkvizitor68sl> чо?
<inkvizitor68sl> @voice [XuMuK]
<dmay> во. спроведливость.
<[XuMuK]> Глотку не надорви...
<dmay> [XuMuK]: довести чтоль тебя до бана... это несложно будет, судя по всему ;)
<Sergey_IT> [XuMuK], чего-то ты не в настроении?
<dmay> Sergey_IT: "сударь" забыл
<[XuMuK]> Тебя нет
<Andante> у вас тут опять срач?
<dmay> [XuMuK]: меня то как раз довольно сложно, я на канале не матерюсь, и на мирные вопросы ругаться не начинаю ;)
<dmay> Andante: не, так, бузя мелкая
<Andante> dmay, крысо-кун
<dmay> Andante: 8]
<[XuMuK]> Sergey_IT да нет, просто чо за вопросы такие?
<dmay> если счас пациент хлопнет валерьяночки, то всё даже кончится сразу
<dmay> [XuMuK]: тебя волнуют вопросы? хочешь поговорить об этом?
<Andante> inkvizitor68sl, повесь ему плюсик чтоли. Из принципа. 6)
<inkvizitor68sl> rjve&
<inkvizitor68sl> кому?
<inkvizitor68sl> dmay: [XuMuK] прекращайте
<Andante> дмаю.
<dmay> Andante: у меня был перманентный плюсик. потеряли (
<Andante> Он думает его не забанят
<[XuMuK]> С тобой нет. Не раговаривай со мной, тебя нет...
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: да я то собсна и не начинал. стандартный набор вопросов, а в ответ матеряцца (
<inkvizitor68sl> гг
<inkvizitor68sl> никто не хочет ДНСы потестировать?
<dmay> [XuMuK]: я есть. я мыслю - следовательно сущетвую.
<dmay> *существую
<Andante> inkvizitor68sl, порезолвить по 5000 рандомных адресов в секунду?
<inkvizitor68sl> ну это тоже можете, но вас подальше пошлют там
<Andante> dmay, "а чооо он ругааааецаааа"
<[XuMuK]> inkvizitor68sl, давай, сё равно сервак тестить надо :)
<inkvizitor68sl> [XuMuK]: о
<inkvizitor68sl> точно
<inkvizitor68sl> [XuMuK]: новая у тебя там vds57 ?
<dmay> Andante: не представляешь, насколько эффективный приём ;)
<Andante> dmay, В детском саду - да.
<[XuMuK]> В рупор крикни)
<Andante> Хотя у вас тут детсад и есть.
<dmay> Andante: в общении с опами тоже )
<Andante> dmay, я и говорю.
<dmay> Andante: здесь не детсад, здесь гораздо веселее
<Andante> dmay, еще попробуй "он пеееервый нааачаааал"
<inkvizitor68sl> [XuMuK]: в жаббу стукни
<dmay> Andante: а по факту - не так чтоль?
<Andante> А по факту мне до лампочки.
<dmay> Andante: вот видишь, и на тебя это подействовало
<Andante> Да, мне до лампочки. Так подействовало...
<Andante> Прям так по действовало, что теперь мне до двух лампочек...
<dmay> ну так и задумано, для опов то )
<[XuMuK]> Стихами глаголишь?)
<dmay> упс, а это уже лишнего
<dmay> Andante: срочно выдыхай. если дойдёшь до четвертой лампочки то уже не откачают!
<Andante> inkvizitor68sl, забань его, он меня троллит
<Andante> Хочет чтобы я его послал и ты меня забанил. :)
<dmay> Andante: где? О_О
<inkvizitor68sl> завязывайте
<Recursion> утра
<Andante> А теперь он будет отрицать.
<dmay> Recursion: что сломал?
<dmay> Andante: я просто разговор поддерживаю
<Recursion> dmay а?
<Recursion> dmay что я сломал?
<dmay> Recursion: сломал чего говорю, с утра пораньше?
<Andante> Recursion, Он разговор поддерживает.
<Recursion> а
<dmay> *чего, говорю
<Andante> Recursion, Со мной видимо.
<Recursion> dmay дак это
<Recursion> dmay чота не включается вот
<Recursion> dmay ща поковыряю и все будет
<dmay> Recursion: вот, уважаю таких. пришёл, сказал что проблемы, сам их решил.
<Recursion> dmay ты уже меня уважаешь?
<dmay> я по умолчанию всех уважаю и всех люблю
<Recursion> dmay разве можно всех любить
<dmay> но большинство это быстро исправляет
<Recursion> dmay и уважать
<Recursion> dmay ты какой то неправильный
<Andante> Это промискуитет, я щитаю.
<Recursion> Andante )
<dmay> я-ж говорю - 90% населения эти дефолтные настройки быстро попровляет "под себя"
<Andante> В этом-то промискуитет и заключается.
<dmay> Andante: сволащ, теперь из-за тебя в гугл идти
<Recursion> ахахах
<Andante> ой, это слишком длинное слово для него
<Andante> Recursion, Напомни мне не употреблять слов длиннее 8 букв.
 * Recursion сполз под стол
 * inkvizitor68sl спиратил 2 панели ispmanager и сделал на них slave+master dns
<dmay> Andante: ничоничо, в копипаст и поле поиска влазит, это главное
<Recursion> фи, пираты
<inkvizitor68sl> дада
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: и ты, брут???
<Andante> dmay, сейчас я положу тебя на лопатки словом прокрастинация.
<inkvizitor68sl> dmay: да! +)
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: а МХ тоже через тебя?)
<dmay> опора и надежда сообщества и всё такое?
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: зачем через меня?
<dmay> и вдруг - пиратить?
<inkvizitor68sl> как хошь, так и делай
<XuMuK> а можно? есть опция?)
<inkvizitor68sl> dmay: не, ну я за неё деньги то заплотил. Просто поставил на чуть большее кол-во серверов, чем ожидалось
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: мм?
<dmay> Andante: не, этим не положишь, этим словом мы как раз на днях с ПМом ругались ^_^'
<XuMuK> и кинь ещё раз в ябер, а то я тока подключилсо с компа)
<Andante> dmay, ну у меня есть еще много хороших длинных слов.
<Andante> dmay, интермиттирование?
<Recursion> =D
<dmay> Andante: на дворе 2 ночи, я на тебя в ООН жаловаться буду!
<Andante> Операторам пожалуйся.
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: да ничо, говорю, мож у тя, кроме ДНСов и ещё чо то есть, тичо почты и тд по списку как в ЦП...
<XuMuK> типо* :)
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: почту лучше на гугле или яндексе делай.
<Recursion> dmay оно те надо?
<Recursion> dmay думаешь поможет?
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: как бы я себя не уважал, но нормальный почтовый сервер у меня никогда не получится
<dmay> Recursion: главное - идти к своей цели
<inkvizitor68sl> нужна почта своя (ну параноййя и всё такое) - тогда лучше ispmanager купить и поставить
<Recursion> dmay я вот думаю, что врядли. но ничего, 70% населения земного шара с этим живут
<Andante> dmay, дислексия?
<Andante> всего 9 букв...
<Recursion> =)
<dmay> Recursion: ты с какого-то другого земного шара. у нас таких под 90%
<Andante> dmay, или с другого канала.
<Recursion> dmay ну я вас лично не считал, но я запмню =D
<Recursion> dmay прости если обидел вас и так обделенных
<dmay> Andante: йа вычислю тибя по айпи и приедем с паданами!!111
<Recursion> ахах
<dmay> (не, без капса это всё таки уныло выглядит)
<Andante> с кем? с падонками?
<Recursion> с форточниками =D
<dmay> тьфу. *с пацанами
<dmay> спать пора )
<Andante> А, это те, которые убунту не осилили...
<Recursion> не поможет
<[Raiden]> простите за офтоп http://lenta.ru/articles/2011/04/04/f22/
<[Raiden]> )
<Recursion> за оффтоп неплохо щас да
<Recursion> =D
<dmay> [Raiden]: а ты думал распил это наш национальный вид спорта?
<Recursion> dmay ты ж спать шел?
<[Raiden]> dmay: Не, я знаю чт оу них тоже принято, в оборонке как минимум.
<dmay> Recursion: я сказал что пора ;)
<Recursion> dmay а я сказал что не поможет
<dmay> ну, миниум не минимум, но и в мелком бизнесе там тоже далеко не все белые и пушистые )
<Recursion> dmay ты решил поверить мне?
<Recursion> dmay лестно
<Recursion> видимо нет
<dmay> Recursion: молодой человек, ваши логические выводы значительно опережают события, на которых опираются, и, видимо по инерции, часто вылетают в область, не подкреплённую исходными фактами
<dmay> о как
<Recursion> dmay это аберрация
<Recursion> dmay о как =Ъ
<dmay> взял и всё опошлил (
<Recursion> dmay но если тебе есть что сказать..
<Andante> [Raiden], Внезапно истребитель не предназначен для поражения наземных целей. Это точно заговор.
<dmay> не, вы злые, я от вас уйду
<dmay> спать
<dmay> или работать
<nAgoHaK> спокочи dmay =)
<Recursion> dmay я опошлил?
<dmay> nAgoHaK: что сломал?
<nAgoHaK> dmay: ногу, поможешь?
<Recursion> dmay если ты мозг не скачал, я то при чем
<dmay> nAgoHaK: так ты уже, или ещё планируешь?
<Andante> dmay, девиация
<Recursion> nAgoHaK это тя он на машине привезти к Andante собрался?
<nAgoHaK> dmay: допустим уже
<nAgoHaK> Recursion: а что?
<Recursion> nAgoHaK интересна ж
<dmay> nAgoHaK: тогда в гуг^W 112! там всё раскажут подробно
<nAgoHaK> Recursion: я здесь не для того чтоб твои интересы удовлетворять
<[Raiden]> Andante: ) угу, только там про связь ещё есть и вообще возникают сомнения всякие. Т.к. нигде и никогда он не использовался.
<nAgoHaK> dmay: не охота
<Recursion> nAgoHaK тебе и не удовлетворить)
<dmay> [Raiden]: заговоръ(тм)
<nAgoHaK> Recursion: ок
<Andante> [Raiden], а у банановых республик с которыми они воюют есть авиация?
<Andante> [Raiden], Что МИГ-25 еще не все развалились?
<dmay> ладно. срач не удался, клоунада надоела, пойду действительно спать
<[Raiden]> Andante: думаю не все )
<dmay> Andante: Recursion: чмоки и симпафки :3
<Andante> Я прям уже вижу как господин Каддафи держит пару мигов в гараже.
<Recursion> dmay гай?!
<Recursion> dmay я натурал!
<dmay> Recursion: хой!
<Recursion> фу
<nAgoHaK> =/
<Recursion> ужсна
<Andante> Инк, ну пни ж его на прощанье.
<Recursion> хотя так вот на весь канал камин-аут..неплохо да
<[Raiden]> наверное всё гораздо проще. Во первых ф22 дорогие, а сбить могут. А во вторых полно другого хлама который надо как-то юзать или утилизировать.
<Andante> [Raiden], хороший пойнт.
<Recursion> а меня вот волнует вопрос, раз уж тема пошла
<Andante> ПЗРК Игла стоит 100 долларов.
<Andante> А если вертеться неподалеку от поверхности, то вполне можно схлопотать такой подрочек.
<[Raiden]> ПЗРК в каждый дом!
<Andante> *подарочек
<[Raiden]> :)
<Recursion> в ракетных двигателях деталь есть - лопатка. ее обработка до суперфиниширования доходит. суть вопроса: нафег суперфиниширование, когда можно обойтись обычным?
<Andante> [Raiden], Будешь жить в ливийской джамахерии - будет тебе ПЗРК
<Recursion> не, просто с точки зрения экономии
<Recursion> чо та я не то сказал? или никто не знает?
<shenmue> всем пофигу
<Recursion> пичаль, чо
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: клёвый сервачог)) http://goo.gl/0eH76 пока ;)
<inkvizitor68sl> ха)
<XuMuK> я бы даже сказал аскетичненько)) не хуже арча))
<inkvizitor68sl> дааа
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: у меня 130 метров 2 днс сервера жрут
<inkvizitor68sl> запущенных и активно дергаемых тестерами сейчас
<Nor8> Для хрома есть плагин, который выставляет видео с ютуба сразу в ХД и так далее. Есть такой плагин для ФФ, кто знает? А то гугль молчит.
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: попробуй законектицо))
<inkvizitor68sl> куда?
<XuMuK> по СШ
<[Raiden]> незнаю, но пользуясь случаем кину скриншот ) http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0405/h_1301955341_e4af4a3f0b.png
<Recursion> я обоину хочу эту
<Recursion> нескучную =D
<[Raiden]> чуть позже скину, по вести 24 сча прямая трансляция с космодрома )
<shenmue> ссыль
<[Raiden]> mms://live.rfn.ru/vesti_24
<[Raiden]> взлетело уже )
<shenmue> блин
<shenmue> mms это что?
<[Raiden]> поток видео
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Это глум какой то, а не плугин)))
<shenmue> все понял
<[Raiden]> в вмв
<shenmue> через vlc
<shenmue> какой счет?
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ты уже 11.04 поставил себе или показалось?
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: а вот с ЛАМПой)) http://goo.gl/RyrUV
<shenmue> я ставил. ужас
<[Raiden]> показалось
<Nor8> shenmue: Не ужас, но сырая,, падает через раз
<shenmue> не падало у меня
<Nor8> shenmue: У меня падала постоянно
<XuMuK> [Raiden]: ку, кстати) а то я чо то не поздоровалсо))
<shenmue> док не удобный
<Nor8> shenmue: Что за док?
<[Raiden]> ку
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: я те говорил, я печеньку поставил вчера?))
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Других плугинов для авто ХД не встречал?
<[Raiden]> неа , там где поиск плагинов вбей yuotube  может найдешь чего )
<shenmue> который слева
<AMindMobile|2> господа, необходимо .iso распаковать в консоли
<XuMuK> бисквитную)
<AMindMobile|2> открываю его через мс и пытаюсь распаковать
<[Raiden]> XuMuK: что-то процессов мало
<Nor8> AMindMobile  Зачем именно в консоли?
<AMindMobile|2> файлы распаковываются не так: "1.inf", а так: "1.inf;1"
<AMindMobile|2> как распаковать правильно ?
<AMindMobile|2> Nor8: есть только консоль, гнома и кде нет
<Nor8> AMindMobile|2: Ты до конца дождись распковки
<[Raiden]> AMindMobile|2: mount -t iso9660  file.iso  любая_папка -o loop
<AMindMobile|2> Nor8: я 1 файл попробовал - получилось так как выше написал
<[Raiden]> а потом копируй
<AMindMobile|2> [Raiden]: о, благодарю
<[Raiden]> хотя там может удф, а не изо )
<[Raiden]> XuMuK: почему процессов так мало? долго пилил? :)
<[Raiden]> raiden@tortuga ~ % ps ax |wc -l
<[Raiden]> 173
<AMindMobile|2> [Raiden]: всё получилось, еще раз благодарю
<[Raiden]> ок
<[Raiden]> AMindMobile|2: вообще есть AcetoneISO , гуи для маунта, и не только изо.
<AMindMobile|2> [Raiden]: у меня нет графики на убунте, она установлена "чисто", без всего, только нужное :)
<Nor8> AMindMobile|2: У тебя сервер или ты "красноглазишь"?
<AMindMobile|2> Nor8: у меня сервер. Астериск, Сквид+сквидгвард, Трансмишн, Самба(для жены, чтоб по сети смотрела на медиаплеере на телеке кино)
<AMindMobile|2> так-то у меня тут на ноуте винда 7
<[Raiden]> кто как хочет так и... Юзает.
<Nor8> Они издеваются, ТВрип 5 гигов весит
#ubuntu-ru 2011-04-05
<XuMuK> [Raiden]: не) вапще не пилил) сразу после инсталяции инком))
<[Raiden]> Хм
<XuMuK> [Raiden]: и ето не убунта и дебиан)
<XuMuK> гг
<[Raiden]> а..
<XuMuK> я про пс аукс тока щас уивидил))
<XuMuK> хотите прикол?)
<shenmue> да
<Nor8> Ну и где прикол?
<shenmue> нас разввели
<shenmue> на прикол
<shenmue> =(
<[Raiden]> хотеть не вредно )
<Nor8> Как это жестоко, как не справедлив мир! Такого обмана не видывал еще свет! )))
<Recursion> )
<Nor8> Вот ведь парадокс, Хром отжирает память хорга, но флэш не тормозит, ФФ хорг не трогает, но тормозит флэш. Отседова вопрос. Когда сделают броузер нормальный?))))
<shenmue> заставить юзать фф флэш из хрома
<Recursion> а midori не?
<Recursion> )
<Nor8> Не, мидори не вариянтъ
<Recursion> )
<Nor8> Да и хромом вполне доволен, только вот он Хорг разгоняет со временем до 200 мб. А это никуда не годится
<Nor8> Приходится ссесию перезапускать
<XuMuK> http://goo.gl/uDIf8
<Nor8> Кстати, хочу панель оформить в стиле Вин 7. Есть варианты как это сделать?
<XuMuK> обратите внимание на время))
<Nor8> 18-34
<Recursion> Nor8 а смысл?)
<shenmue> 3 часа и очко минут
<Recursion> я как то раз глум творил да
<Recursion> =D
<XuMuK> и щас
<Nor8> Recursion: Смысл в кросоте)))
<XuMuK> http://goo.gl/Q4vEH
<Recursion> не допилил тогда, но что то похожее вышло
<Recursion> нада скрина?
<XuMuK> я просто первый раз, скрином ошибся))
<Nor8> Recursion: Не, я уже видел, и пак есть где скачать
<Alagos> есть кто то умеющий програмить на пхп? или отправьте на русский пхп канал)
<Nor8> Alagos: Так иди же на пхп канал!
<shenmue> Nor8 http://www.webupd8.org/2011/03/use-google-chrome-built-in-flash-in.html
<Recursion> http://s50.radikal.ru/i127/1104/5a/7ac1f57d7235.png
<Recursion> заодно скажите что подправить, а то венды та нет =D
<shenmue> что за ирц шняга какая то?
<shenmue> со спамом
<Alagos> Nor8: так я пока только английский нашел. А там не очень отвечают на мой ломаный язык)
<Nor8> Alagos: )))
<Nor8> Recursion: Трэй не похож
<Recursion> ))
<Nor8> Recursion: А так вроде похоже
<Recursion> Nor8 вот с ним ащще беда =(
<Alagos> Меня там вообще игнорят почему-то!
<Recursion> =)
<Recursion> спасибо
<Recursion> я старалась)
<Recursion> *ся
<Recursion> >_<
<Nor8> Recursion: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Windows+7+Look?content=136361
<shenmue> только хотел подкатить а ты ся =(
<shenmue> мю пшол за сигарами
<Recursion> =D
<Nor8> Recursion: Или вот, идеальная подделка http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Win2-7+Pack?content=113264
<Recursion> я палюся)
<Recursion> Nor8 у меня то кеды =)
<Nor8> Recursion: Да хоть ласты)))
<Recursion> =)
<Nor8> kde-look.org
<Nor8> Там тоже есть
<Recursion> да я знаю)
<Nor8> Нашел, как панель изменить, но не похоже вообще
<[Raiden]> и блура нет. Так что, и на вин7 не очень похоже, и... Ваще не лучшая тема.
<Recursion> =)
<Recursion> я тогда так и не доглумилось
<Nor8> Recursion: Ты с полом определись, а то ерунда какая то получается
<Recursion> а пол так важен?
<Nor8> Recursion: Безусловно
<Recursion> кстати та тема прожила тока время скрина)
<Recursion> Nor8 чем это?
<Nor8> Recursion: Всем
<Recursion> пф
<Recursion> на другом канале начали требовать фото сразу
<Recursion> может с него и начать?
<Nor8> Recursion:  Если ты девушка, то да! Начинай! :-D
<Nor8> Recursion:  А так даром не нужно
<Recursion> )
<shenmue> ник как тут регить?
<shenmue> хыхы. новый кошмар на улице вязов смешной такой
<Nor8> shenmue: Совсем новый?
<Recursion> эх
<shenmue> последний какойто
<shenmue> римейк первого
<Nor8> Recursion: Вообщем, если тв мальчег, то подстригись и займись спортом, ну а если девочка, то тоже займись спортом и избавься от прыщей :-D
<Recursion> )
<Recursion> мне как то пофег на такого рода замечания
<Recursion> даже не знаю почему
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-6.png
<Recursion> наверное потому, что тебе ьбольше и сказать нечего. но это уже не важно ;)
<shenmue> как снимали эту сцену любопытно
<Nor8> Recursion: Ты сломался и не отвечаешь на вызов жизни в хорошем смысле этого слова )))
<Recursion> Nor8 да я такой
<Recursion> =D
<Nor8> shenmue: Как обычно, деффка в ванне, рука на палке))) Три дубля минимум)))
<Nor8> Recursion: Гордиться нечем 8-)
<Recursion> тооооолше
<Recursion> а то как то совсем уж
<shenmue> пойду скачаю убунту для сатанистов что ли
<Recursion> ы
<vladgobelen> хм
<vladgobelen> http://www.lesbian.mine.nu/ Почему не это?
<vladgobelen> Ой, извините, это же дебиан.
<Recursion> )))
<shenmue> ыыы
<shenmue> http://www.razizi.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/SE-Runes1.jpg вот. тока белый на красный и все кул
<sharikoff> @op
<vladgobelen> Значит убунту для сатанистов и лесбиянок, слака для русских физиков, генту для геймеров, дебиан для серверов, арч - ???
<shenmue> энтузиастов
<sharikoff> арч -для души
<vladgobelen> shenmue: я когда-то на вики увидел раб. стол арча какой то.. Зацарапаный черно-серый
<vladgobelen> с тех пор у меня мечта получить эту заставку... Но так и не нашел пока
<shenmue> сам нарисуй
<sharikoff> поверь дело не в рабочем столе =)
<Recursion> )
<vladgobelen> так я же столяр, а не дизайнер
<shenmue> надо быть разностороннем человеком
<sharikoff> @voice vladgobelen
<Recursion> раздача началасть)
<sharikoff> это за лесбиянок
<Recursion> ))
<sharikoff> мстя
<Recursion> а лесбиянкам плюсуют? =D
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> я уже приплюсовал
<Recursion> =)
<shenmue> хм... если расуждать логически
<shenmue> если есть дистр для лезбиянок то значит должен быть дистр для пилиции
<sharikoff> @voice shenmue
<Recursion> пф
<vladgobelen> Извиняюсь, а что такое "Право голоса"?))
<Recursion> как дети, ей богу
<sharikoff> !voice
<ubuntuhelp> +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены.
<Recursion> vladgobelen можешь послать кого нить вслух
<Recursion> )
<[Raiden]> в ирк вообще +войс другое значение имеет. Кому надо сами нагуглите.
<Recursion> )
<vladgobelen> Да гуглю уже
<sharikoff> угу.. как раз про то же самое
<vladgobelen> право голоса на модерируемом канале (на котором установлен +m). все, кто имеют статус +v или выше, смогут на нём общаться. остальные только читают текст канала.
<sharikoff> кеп?
<vladgobelen> Таки нагуглил)
<shenmue> хм
<sharikoff> сделайте кто нть nslookup 195.239.81.50
<sharikoff> выложите плиз результат на пасту
<shenmue> пришла идея в опере на спиддиал иконки под стиль фаензы перерисовать
<shenmue> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<vladgobelen> sharikoff: Во что оно входит?
<sharikoff> на любой
<vladgobelen> bash: nslookup: команда не найдена
<vladgobelen> ;)
<[Raiden]> ** server can't find 50.81.239.195.in-addr.arpa.: NXDOMAIN
<vladgobelen> sharikoff: http://enotstvo.selfip.org/pb/1010/
<vladgobelen> перенаправляет на самого себя чтоли?
<vladgobelen> тьфу.. сервер, извиняюсь, туплю
<sharikoff> спс
<shenmue> никк не привыкну к новой мышке
<vladgobelen> вот интересно, никто не пытался прикрутить портажи к убунте?
<vladgobelen> или дебиану..
<shenmue> я только через бунту генту ставил
<shenmue> но дело быстро забрасил
<shenmue> о*
<[Raiden]> а для чего?
<[Raiden]> в репах принято дублировать сорцами, то что есть. Если надо собирай.
<shenmue> emerge ttf-droid заняло пол часа где то и я понял что не такой терпеливый и красноглазый
<[Raiden]> правда может не так удобно, но можно...
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]:  Вручную? Указывая параметры?
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Спасибо, не нужно
<[Raiden]> всмысле? А если не указывать параметры, то зачем пересобирать )
<[Raiden]> ну на, apt-get surce -b bash
<[Raiden]> source
<vladgobelen> в портажах параметры можно указать все сразу
<[Raiden]> автоматом тебе соберет копию пакета
<vladgobelen> флаги?
<vladgobelen> юз-флаги?
<vladgobelen> попробуй установить тот же верлихаб, поймешь..
<[Raiden]> тогда без -b , потом надо править \смотреть debian/rules
<[Raiden]> там ключи сборки и флаги ) и т.д.
<[Raiden]> а потом dpkg-buidpackage
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Тоесть ты сам портажи не пробовал?
<[Raiden]> Нет, но я понимаю что это и как устроено.
<vladgobelen> Ясно..
<[Raiden]> тут правила сборки в debian/rules у каждого пакета, в общем.
<[Raiden]> возможно, ключи гцц можно переопрделить через export CFLAGS и CXXFLAGS без правки rules , пробовать надо.
<[Raiden]> спать убег
<Vagab> ghbdtn
<Vagab> dctv
<Vagab> привет всем
<Vagab> есть вопрос по wine
<vladgobelen> ты сразу лучше задавай
<Vagab> кто сможет ответить?
<Vagab> короче тема такая
<Vagab> я хочу установить lost planet2
<Vagab> planet2dct устанавливается
<Vagab> меню запуска
<Vagab> выбираю начать играть
<Vagab> а она даже не начинает загрузку((
<vladgobelen> судя по официальной базе - все плохо
<vladgobelen> первая или вторая?
<Vagab> первое меню
<vladgobelen> я про версию
<Vagab> там где надо выбирать с каким директом запускать!
<Vagab> чего wine&
<Vagab> иди lost&
<vladgobelen> lost planet
<Vagab> 2
<skai> !enter | Vagab
<ubuntuhelp> Vagab: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<vladgobelen>  http://enotstvo.selfip.org/411.png
<skai> !winehq | Vagab
<ubuntuhelp> Vagab: Wine High Quality проживает на http://winehq.org.
<skai> !appdb | Vagab
<ubuntuhelp> Vagab: Информация о том, как установить рызличные приложения под wine и насколько это возможно можно найти по адресу http://appdb.winehq.org/
<vladgobelen> Vagab: Ок, если поставлю - скажу как
<Vagab> ok спасибо!
<skai> !no appdb is <reply> Информация о том, как установить различные приложения под wine и насколько это возможно можно найти по адресу http://appdb.winehq.org
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that skai
<skai> !ppa
<ubuntuhelp> PPA (Personal Package Archives) позволяет Вам собирать, публиковать и устанавливать бинарные пакеты Ubuntu. См. http://goo.gl/owJfy и http://goo.gl/ltQVl и на англ: http://goo.gl/ikS4a и http://goo.gl/5jwaP
<Vagab> а проблема не мож быть в том что игра требует mirsofot windows gema fo liva?
<skai> !gnazi > Vagab
<ubuntuhelp> Vagab, please see my private message
<vladgobelen> skai: Не поможет..
<skai> vladgobelen: что именно?
<vladgobelen> skai: Очень неприятная игра. В базе нет вообще.
<skai> vladgobelen: ну мне как то пофиг
<skai> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=8410
<skai> и да.вот лост планет
<vladgobelen> это первый
<vladgobelen> и ты видишь его статус?
<skai> vladgobelen: ты видишь насколько выпусков он устарел?
<skai> !winetricks > Vagab
<ubuntuhelp> Vagab, please see my private message
<vladgobelen> Вот я и говорю - это первый..
<vladgobelen> skai: однако, кроме вайна есть еще минимум 3 способа установки.
<vladgobelen> один уже не сработал
<skai> vladgobelen: ага.венда.и какой нить иксбокс
<vladgobelen> нет
<vladgobelen> это уже нестандартное
<skai> других нет
<vladgobelen> Ок.
<DropSQL> всем привет
<arriah> с вайном кто-нить работал?
<DropSQL> подскажите плз как удалить django но не удалять calibre? :) я хочу django поставить из svn
<goganchic> DropSQL, sudo aptitude purge python-django ?
<goganchic> arriah, что ты имеешь ввиду?
<DropSQL> goganchic: calibre тоже удалило :(
<goganchic> DropSQL ну так поставь его обратно :) не?
<goganchic> или calibre идет не отдельным пакетом?
<goganchic> может имеет смысл всю связку из svn-а поставить?
<DropSQL> goganchic: по зависимостям тянет django
<goganchic> ну раз по зависимостям тянет либо надо искать другой пакет calibre собранный без django, либо удалять и django и calibre, либо ставить django из svn в отдельную папочку
<DropSQL> а ктот знает репозиторий django? :)
<goganchic> deb репозиторий или svn?
<goganchic> http://www.djangoproject.com/ - тут есть адрес svn-а
<DropSQL> не из svn
<DropSQL> а хотябы deb последнего релиза
<DropSQL> потому как у меня в репозитории 1.2.3 версия :(
<shenmue> Version 1.2.5-1ubuntu1 uploaded on 2011-02-17
<DropSQL> не важно :) нужен 1.3 :)
<shenmue> какие мы капризные
<DropSQL> March 17, 2011
<DropSQL> shenmue: не капризные :) прсото там обновления которые мне нужны :)
<shenmue> http://www.makehuman.org/ это не в тему просто интересно
<DropSQL> shenmue: интересно :) смотрел как оно? :)
<shenmue> вот скачал щас гляну
<shenmue> ссыкатно ставить деб прям так. без репозитория
<shenmue> я только опере и убунту твику доверяю в этом вопросе
<DropSQL> shenmue: чего так?
<shenmue> ну не через репозиторий
<shenmue> а если хочешь себя занять то поставь memaker.
<DropSQL> та не :) у мя и так времени мало :)
<jlewka> всем привет
<DropSQL> hi
<jlewka> подскажите, а как можно добавить в пакет deb дополнительную опцию?
<jlewka> и как вообще проверить, с какими опциями установлен пакет?
<jlewka> ни кто не знает?
<jlewka> help me pls
<shenmue> man dpkg
<goganchic> jlewka, что значит добавить дополнительную опцию? Это вообще как?
<slimmy> Ура! Слава богу я подключился к этому каналу!
<slimmy> Привет, линуксоидам! :)
<jlewka> goganchic, --enable-.* чего типо этого, те опции которые ты можешь выбрать при компиляции
<SergeyIT> slimmy, привет, чему радуешься? Здесь жизнь сурова
<goganchic> jlewka, т.е. ты говоришь про src-пакеты?
<jlewka> goganchic, нет, я вообще говорю про то, как мне установить пакет из репы с определенными опциями, если для этого надо ставить из реп deb-src буду ставить от туда
<slimmy> SergeyIT, радуюсь тому, что наконец-таки додумался зайти в Advanced и прописать ник с именем. До это выдавало левую ошибку. Тем более за ночь загрузил дистрибутив ubuntu, так что теперь пойду её на ноутбук ставить.
<goganchic> jlewka, пакет с опциями в Ubuntu? Мы ведь сейчас про Ubuntu говорим? Не gentoo, да?
<jlewka> ubuntu
<jlewka> а чего такого?
<shenmue> что за опция?
<slimmy> Посмотрю, так сказать, что за зверь. Может, понравится. Хотя, мне уже понравилась эта ОС при прочтении гайда для новичков.
<SergeyIT> slimmy, прочитал, как ставить?
<slimmy> SergeyIT, ага.
<shenmue> с ноутом сложней может быть
<jlewka> shenmue, конкретно, мне надо поставить samba с подержкой winbind а комплиц из сорцов не очень охото
<slimmy> shenmue, в чем именно сложность может заключаться?
<SergeyIT> slimmy, вин на ноуте останется?
<goganchic> jlewka, я сомневаюсь что такое вообще возможно в ubuntu, хотя хз на самом деле...
<slimmy> SergeyIT, нет, я его снести планирую.
<SergeyIT> slimmy, что за ноут?
<slimmy> SergeyIT, Acer Aspire 5920G.
<shenmue> если деб пакет собирался с поодержкой winbind  то он там и будет
<jlewka> goganchic, эм... ты хочешь сказать, что deb пакеты нельзя перенастроить?
<SergeyIT> slimmy, http://www.google.ru/search?q=Acer+Aspire+5920G&submit=%D0%9F%D0%BE%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BA&sitesearch=ubuntu.ru&hl=ru
<goganchic> jlewka, рискну предположить что нельзя...
<jlewka> shenmue, а если собирал его не я, то как проверить есть ли там проверка winbind или нет
<shenmue> поставить и посмотреть
<jlewka> goganchic, шутишь что ли? а как же тогда debian... принижаешь ее..)
<Over> Как отключить сетевуху чтобы она не стартовала при запуске?
<jlewka> shenmue, что именно смотреть, просто при настройки сквида вылезли некоторые праблы, и щас вот начал грешить на самбу, вот и ищу способ узнать точно, стоит ли там поддержка или нет
<jlewka> Over, sudo ifconfeg eth? down
<jlewka> ifconfig
<Over> Я ж говорю - при запуске
<jlewka> ну он вроде должен сохроянть состояние
<slimmy> SergeyIT, больших проблем не обнаружил. Главное, что система идет, а в остальном - поковыряемся, разберемся. Это же интересно.
<jlewka> ну или в крайнем случае добавь эт запись в /etc/init.d/rc.local
<SergeyIT> slimmy, успехов
<goganchic> сетевухи настраиваются в /etc/network/interfaces насколько я помню
<slimmy> SergeyIT, спасибо. Буду надеяться, что вечером зайду сюда уже не под стационарным Win7, а под Ubuntu на ноутбуке.
<goganchic> даже есть man interfaces
<Over> Да, но как НЕ поднимать интерфейс вообще
<goganchic> ну убери оттуда auto eth1 и не будет подниматься интерфейс eth1
<goganchic> или ты хочешь что-то еще?
<calculon> установка php с апасем нужна для того чтобы поднять сайт написанный на php?
<calculon> с апачем*
<jlewka> goganchic, в убунте нет, NetworkManager это делает, а он игнорит все записи от туда
<jlewka> calculon, нужна
<goganchic> jlewka, NetworkManager можно выпилить :)
<goganchic> jlewka, а еще можно явно прописать интерфейс в /etc/network/interfaces и тогда network manager будет его игнорировать
<jlewka> goganchic, можно)
<goganchic> прописать его как manual и все
<jlewka> goganchic, что именно там указать?) скок не делал в убунте, ни когда от туда данные не подхватывались
<jlewka> не поможет(
<Makedonets> всем привет
<Makedonets> в чем может быть дело, поставил sqstat, а он показывает только одного пользователя, больше никого не видит.
<jlewka> dmay, может ты меня спасешь?)
<arriah> подскажите почему по F10 mc не завершает работу в убунту?
<AndreX> arriah: потому что у тебя gnome-terminal
<arriah> AndreX: и как настроить?
<shenmue> а что с ним?
<AndreX> arriah: мышкой тыуай на ф10 )
<AndreX> тыкай*
<arriah> AndreX: неее..я конечно больной, но не настолько же)
<slimmy> Кто-нибудь может дать совет? Я хочу установить Английскую версию Ubuntu, чтобы по лучше разобраться в языке. Стоит ли? Или все-таки лучше перейти на стандартную русскую? Я просто видел, что можно каждый сеанс осуществлять с выборочным языком.
<IchEsseDichAuf> как стянуть из репозиториев пакет, если не соблюдены все зависимости? для apt-get ключи --download-only --no-install-recommends не помогают.
<AndreX> arriah: каким терминалом пользуешся вобщем?
<arriah> AndreX: да какой по дефолту стоит
<arriah> Терминал среды Gnome :) написано в эбоуте)
<AndreX> arriah: ну попробуй в его настройках убрать функциональную клавишу ф10
<sid> ïðèâåòñòâóþ âñåõ
<ubuntuhelp> sid! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<AndreX> arriah: правка - комбинации клавиш и снеми галку с Включить клавишу .... (F10 по умолчанию) и развернуть на весь экран тоже снеми
<arriah> спсб)
<arriah> а вот теперь самый главный вопрос
<sid> óâàæàåìûå òîâàðèùè ïîìîãèòå. õî÷ó ñêèäûâàþ ñ äèñêà ôàéëû ïèøåò îøèáêà â äàííûõ crc
<ubuntuhelp> sid! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<arriah> sid: UTF!
<AndreX> а я понял чё он написал :р
<arriah> я настроил убунту, подключил ее в домен, поставил весь нужный софт, включая вайн, виндовый софт нужный для работы
<arriah> как теперь на основе этого сделать дистр для разворачивания на других компах
<AndreX> aptoncd
<arriah> AndreX: спсасиб)
<AndreX> ubuntuhelp: tell arriah about aptoncd
<ubuntuhelp> arriah, please see my private message
<arriah> AndreX: :)
<sid> вопрос
<AndreX> ? -такой
<sid> ошибка в данных crc
<AndreX> sid: где?
<sid> )
<AndreX> !ask > sid
<ubuntuhelp> sid, please see my private message
<AndreX> !q1 > sid
<sid> при копировании
<AndreX> !q > sid
<ubuntuhelp> sid, please see my private message
<AndreX> эт на будущее
<sid> спасиб
<slimmy> AndreX, а что Вы сделали? :)
<AndreX> где ))
<slimmy> Я просто первый день с IRC сталкиваюсь, поэтому еще не в курсе, как ботам чего-то говорить.
<slimmy> Я на счет команды (11:23:06) AndreX: !q > sid
<AndreX> slimmy: сказал через бота чтобы он нормально вопрос поставил
<Makedonets> в чем может быть дело, поставил sqstat, а он показывает только одного пользователя, больше никого не видит.
<slimmy> AndreX: чудеса...
<arriah> меняю коммерческий вайн на ответ на вопрос: как заставить подключиться вайн к инстанс sql
<AndreX> arriah: /join #winehq
<arriah> AndreX: кладезь информации :)
<AndreX|OFF> arriah: возможно
<slimmy> Вопрос такой (уж извиняюсь, что я не установив ubuntu вопросами заваливаю): есть в этой ОС аналог Microsoft Office, только чтобы бесплатный, ну и разумеется, лицензионный&
<Makedonets> slimmy, есть
<Makedonets> даже два
<Makedonets> более извесных
<slimmy> А форматы файлов различаются?
<Makedonets> OpenOffice и libreoffice
<Over> В теории можно привести к одному. На практике - бывает ж
<slimmy> А я, к примеру, смогу на win открыть файл офиса ubuntu, и наоборот?
<Over> Пробуй, открыть - да
<Makedonets> у них свои форматы, но майкросовтовские офисы они тоже откроют
<slimmy> Makedonets, а в обратную сторону?
<Over> Проблемы возникнут с екселем и кальком
<Makedonets> slimmy, в обратню не пробовал
<Makedonets> можно просто сохранить в формате ворда допустим
<slimmy> Хм, отлично. Постоянно просто приходится в универ .docx таскать. Радует, что есть адекватное решение на ubuntu.
<AlbertR|alt> всем привет
<slimmy> Привет.
<AlbertR|alt> подскажите. мне нужно монтировать в систему раздел только под определенным пользователе, например VasyaPupkin ,а под другими ненадо монтировать, где что надо прописать?
<AlbertR|alt> *пользователем
<Over> slimmy: Забудь о docx, нет нормальной поддержки, только doc
<slimmy> Over, хорошо, забуду)
<Over> xlsx - вообще ж, можно тупо увидеть не те данные
<Pante59> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=146568.0
<AlbertR|alt> подскажите. мне нужно монтировать в систему раздел только под определенным пользователем, например VasyaPupkin ,а под другими ненадо монтировать, где что надо прописать?
<slimmy> Какую версию Ubuntu лучше ставить? Английскую или русскую? Они чем-то отличаются?
<Pante59> slimmy: локализацией))
<slimmy> Pante59, серьезно? вот досада то :D Я имел ввиду функционал одинаковый?
<oxothuk> )))
<oxothuk> jn heccrjq ytctn djlrjq vtldtltv b eifyrjq
<oxothuk> от русской несет водкой медведем и ушанкой
<oxothuk> английская зато жрет овсянку
<slimmy> Просто хочется изучить английский по специальности. Вот и думаю, ставить, не ставить.
<slimmy> А как же валенки?
<oxothuk> валенки, как ни странно в белорусской убунте
<Pante59> slimmy: конечно одинаковая хоть китайский язык ставь Ubuntu она и в африке ubuntu
<oxothuk> тут я с вами не согласен))
<oxothuk> руская ubuntu это же гигтег
<Pante59> oxothuk: почему?
<oxothuk> ))
<slimmy> Pante59: А если что, потом зайти под русской локализацией можно будет?
<shenmue> =)
<Pante59> slimmy: короче ставиш ubuntu в настройках есть язык системы пункт выбираеш нужный он скачаетса жмеш применить ко всей системе все
<shenmue> гиткет да. судо апт-гет интсалл зоп рулит
<shenmue> гитгег*
<Pante59> гигтег
<shenmue> =(
<shenmue> чорт
<Pante59> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=146568.0
<shenmue> не рано ли ? еще не допилен дистр
<Pante59> интерфейс в заморозке уже так что ето будет
<shenmue> ну по моему это бага
<Pante59> зачем заводить функционал для баги?
<Pante59> меня из jabber конференции кикнули как мне восстановитса кто знает?
<Makedonets> в чем может быть дело, поставил sqstat, а он показывает только одного пользователя, больше никого не видит.
<SergeyIT> ку
<Pante59> марко
<Makedonets> ку
<Makedonets> круто, на день рожденья выдет 11.04 - подарочек =)
<SergeyIT> это когда?
<Makedonets> фига, значит у меня тоже будет версия 11.04 =)))
<Makedonets> 28 апреля
<Pante59> Makedonets: фанатик
<Makedonets> =) да не, приятно просто будет )
<Makedonets> SergeyIT, а ты какой версии? =)
<SergeyIT> Makedonets, подарочек глюкавый будет )
<Pante59> мне уже приятно целый ворох багов на лаунчпад выслал
<slimmy> А 11.04 выйдет в виде обновления? Или заново дистрибутив качать нужно будет? :-/
<SergeyIT> Makedonets, 10.04
<Pante59> slimmy: как всегда
<slimmy> Pante59: это как? :)
<Makedonets> SergeyIT, не, я про "твою" версию говорю )
<Pante59> slimmy: обновишся
<Makedonets> SergeyIT не про убунтовскую
<SergeyIT> Makedonets, а про какую ? (
<slimmy> Я вот скачал 10.10. Зря? Заметил, что у большинства пользователей 10.04.
<SergeyIT> slimmy, поставил?
<slimmy> SergeyIT: нет еще, только скачал.
<Pante59> slimmy: потому что 10.04 LTS
<Makedonets> SergeyIT, ладно, забей, я фигню какую то говорю... =)
<SergeyIT> slimmy, это личное дело героев.
<slimmy> Pante59: Ну глюков, я так понял в 10.10 больше, чем в 10.04?
<Makedonets> slimmy, реально, я дак доволен 10.10, все очень нравится
<Pante59> slimmy: не зря если собираешся каждые пол года обновлятса а если хочеш поставить и забыть на пару лет тогда 10.04
<Makedonets> slimmy, глюков не видел
<Pante59> Makedonets:аналогично
<slimmy> Pante59: ну тогда нормально, мне не жалко трафика.
<Makedonets> slimmy, я дак обновляюсь как тока обновления новые выходят
<Pante59> slimmy: резиновый?
<SergeyIT> slimmy, сд или двд?
<slimmy> SergeyIT: двд
<Pante59> а кубунту не?
<SergeyIT> slimmy, смысла особого нет в двд, если канал нормальный
<slimmy> SergeyIT: канал далеко ненормальный, а трафика не жалко :)
<slimmy>  SergeyIT: я этот DVD ночь качал со вчерашнего вечера - 12 часов.
<slimmy> 100Кб/с
<Pante59> slimmy: жесть)))
<slimmy> Pante59: это еще что... Я когда в игрушки играл, World Of Warcraft качал сутки без передыху :)
<slimmy> А потом еще столько же все патчи.
<Pante59> slimmy: скока платиш?
<slimmy> Pante59: 300р
<Pante59> slimmy: модем чтоли 3G
<slimmy> Pante59: неа, DSL :)
<slimmy> Самый, самый убожеский тариф.
<SergeyIT> slimmy, а другого прова нет?
<slimmy> SergeyIT: есть, но он еще более нестабильный, чем тот, на котором я сейчас сижу.
<Pante59> slimmy: хреново меня мой радует 4Мб/c  за 50 грн
<slimmy> Pante59:
<slimmy> Pante59: это в рублях сколько? :)
<Pante59> ща гляну
<SergeyIT> у меня самый простенький 10Мбит (+IP) - 450р )
<Pante59> http://www.kurs.in/
<Makedonets> можт кто-нибудь то работал с SqStat?
<slimmy> SergeyIT: до 10Мбит? Просто у меня как бы в договоре тоже написано, до 2Мбит, а в итоге выше 1 не поднимается.
<slimmy> Pante59: Всего 170 рублей... Крысота.
<Makedonets> а это нормально, если по договорю скорость 120 Кбит/с, а торрент качает со скоростью 700-800 Кбит/с?
<Pante59> www.ngn-city.lan
<slimmy> Makedonets: 120 Кбит? оО
<Makedonets> килобайт всмысле )
<slimmy> У меня на торрентах, с моим 1Мб скорость выше 250Кбит не подпимается.
<slimmy> поднимается*
<slimmy> Makedonets: может Вам договор не тот дали?)
<Makedonets> да не, все верно
<slimmy> Makedonets: первый раз встречаю такой случай
<Pante59> самая лажа ето модем 3G безлимит когда в Петрозаводске жил взял себе чето около 5 гигов халявы а потом канал режут в 32кб/c наебка
<Makedonets> я так думаю, что если торрент есть у кого-нибудь из моей сетки, то качает с него без лимита
<slimmy> Makedonets: а, ну если у вас еще внутригородская сеть, то тогда может быть. У нас просто только интернет. Сети нема.
<Pante59> а ктонибудь знает когда диск предзаказ начнетса на 11.04 ато хочу коллекцию пополнить ?
<Over> Кто в курсе как в debuild добавить кол-во потоков для сборки?
<Pante59> Over: ето че?
 * sharikoff нарисовал сквидовскую страничку для юзеров http://itmages.ru/image/view/161701/7c441b6c
<Pante59> ***sharikoff жжеш
<sharikoff> Over: где то на убунту ком оф руководство лежит
<sharikoff> глянь там
<Makedonets> slimmy, да в том и фишка, что городской нету
<Pante59> Хочуhttp://habrahabr.ru/blogs/DIY/116849/
<slimmy> Makedonets: ну тогда, мой моск не может переварить эту информацию.
<sharikoff> Makedonets: а ты с какова раена?
<Makedonets> провайдер в северозападе работает
<sharikoff> москва?
<Makedonets> нет
<sharikoff> а чо?
<Pante59> Кто 11.04 тестит???
<sharikoff> =)
<Makedonets> Вологодская область
 * sharikoff наигрался в пойн бланк и терь только так разговаривает как настоящий пацан
<slimmy> Поинт Блэнк - это не MMOFPS случайно?
<Pante59> Кацаны подкиньте игруху рубилку стрелялку мочилку под убунту???
<Pante59> а то Тукс задолбал
<slimmy> Pante59: Dead Space 2. Говорят, что под Ubuntu работает.
<slimmy> Pante59: Рубилка, мочилка, ного-руко-голово-отрывалка.
<Pante59> ага
<Pante59> а она под wine
<Pante59> ?
<slimmy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1691998
<slimmy> вроде бы да.
<slimmy> (хотя я понятия не имею, что такой wine) :D
<sharikoff> slimmy: кс на даиге линейки
<sharikoff> *движке
<Pante59> wine прога чтоб виндовые проги запускать
<Pante59> о как завернул
<Pante59> sharikoff: ссылки не?
<SergeyIT> игры - зло
<slimmy> sharikoff: смысл то какой? такой же как и в CS? мапа - мясо, следующая мапа - еще мясо? или там квесты и прочая хренотень?)
<slimmy> http://pointblank.ru/
<mortiy> Pante59: Sims 3 :) Доброта спасёт мир.
<mortiy> Ну так под вайном она хорошо идёт.
<sharikoff> slimmy: угу
<sharikoff> но получше нарисовано
<Pante59> slimmy: скрины ниче так надо заценить
<sharikoff> а так все то же
<Pante59> mortiy: не зоопарки не люблю
<slimmy> А вообще, я с Сергеем согласен :)
<SergeyIT> Pante59, учи матчасть лучше
<Pante59> SergeyIT: всмысле
<SergeyIT> игры - зло
<slimmy> Pante59: делом занимайся, короче говоря)
<Pante59> SergeyIT: и ящик зло но ведь смотрите???
<slimmy> Я, кстати, уже даже и не помню, когда последний раз ящик то смотрел :(
<Pante59> slimmy: красноглазиш?
<SergeyIT> Pante59, даже футбол не смотрю. Новости только и иногда фильмы из старых
<slimmy> Pante59: ага.
<slimmy> А не, вспомнил. На новый год.
<SergeyIT> slimmy, вот в НГ там точно нечего смотреть
<SergeyIT> одни тусовки
<Pante59> SergeyIT: а у меня вот предки кабельное подрубили сцуко так и притягивае
<sharikoff> не флудить а то зобаню
<sharikoff> хулиганы =)
<Pante59> :-X
<slimmy> SergeyIT: а что остается, когда весь дом сидит за столом и смотрит голубой огонек...
<SergeyIT> Pante59, у нас кабельное - > 40 каналов. Можно и до 100
<slimmy> sharikoff: Хорошо, Одмин :)
<Pante59> SergeyIT: 74
<Pante59> пойду ЛОР ато тихо там щас стало)))))
<slimmy> А помимо диска с Ubuntu из-за бугра, можно заказывать различного рода софт? Также бесплатно.
<SergeyIT> а смысл? Он быстрее меняется, чем до нас доходит
<Pante59> slimmy: софт зачем есть же центр приложений ну и репы
<slimmy> SergeyIT: Материальность, а не виртуальность.
<slimmy> Общий ответ ясен, спасибо.
<SergeyIT> slimmy, материально только то, что сам делаешь - остальное виртуально
<slimmy> SergeyIT: а диск тогда что?
<Pante59> slimmy: я вот каждый выпуск ubuntu диск заказываю хотя можно из сети тянуть но так както приятнее чтоли)))
<SergeyIT> slimmy, виртуален (уже год диска дистра не видел...)
<Pante59> SergeyIT: фото скинуть????))))
<slimmy> Pante59: вот я также хотел бы, только для софта.
<slimmy> Пойду оформлю заказ на последнюю версию. Как суровый русский мужик, "чтобы было".
<SergeyIT> Pante59, а смысл? У меня своих фоток хватает
<Pante59> slimmy: да нет у них походу ниче такого
<Pante59> когда 11.04 предзаказ начнетса????
<mortiy> Рассылка дисков не предусмотрела загадочной русской души. Диски на самом деле ведь должны слать кому очень надо.
<inkvizitor68sl> уже всё предусмотрели
<inkvizitor68sl> 2 раза одному юзеру не шлют
<inkvizitor68sl> без крамы
<Pante59> mortiy: ну мне тоже надо у меня коллекция
<inkvizitor68sl> без кармы*
<slimmy> inkvizitor68sl: ну так мне вообще ни разу не слали :)
<slimmy> Точнее, я и не заказывал.
<inkvizitor68sl> ы
<Pante59> ябы мышу у них купил но дорого мля
<inkvizitor68sl> сумки у них клевые
<Pante59> интерестно а чем занимаютса еще 85 человек
<inkvizitor68sl> спят
<Pante59> в чате
<Pante59> или они телепаты
<SergeyIT> это боты
<Pante59> херасе плодятса тут чтоли
<SergeyIT> Pante59, поосторожнее - а то злой бот проснется
<mortiy> :)
<mortiy> Люди походу работают.
<sharikoff> @kick Pante59  не ругайся
<Pante59> пасибо
<sharikoff> да незачто
<sharikoff> обращайся
<sharikoff> =)
<Pante59> :-(
<Pante59> а насчет ботов я его sudo kill bot
<Pante59> и стану root
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff: у тебя домены делегированные на ns1.qs.biz и ns2.qs.biz есть?
<sharikoff> у меня там 1
<sharikoff> и он на рег ру
<sharikoff> вроде нет
<inkvizitor68sl> посмотри, именно делегированные на эти NSы
<inkvizitor68sl> потому что я DNS сервер прикрутил отдельный
<inkvizitor68sl> точнее 2
<sharikoff> зашибись
<sharikoff> ты ими рулишь с командной строки?
<sharikoff> как секонд можно юзать?
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: ^^
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff: как секондари только если я руками пропишу.
<inkvizitor68sl> а вот как обычную связку - вполне
<sharikoff> ну я это и имел ввиду
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff: там 2 виртуалки с ispmanager
<sharikoff> ясно..
<inkvizitor68sl> и 2 обычных bind'a позади
 * sharikoff ненавидит ispmanager
 * sharikoff знает что эта контора ищет админа за 25 штук
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff: чего за админа то?
<inkvizitor68sl> и почему они меня ещё не нашли) ?
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff: но на самом деле для редактирования доменов - она подходит более чем полностью, поверь)
<inkvizitor68sl> ну в смысле для редактирования кучи доменов кучей юзеров
<sharikoff> может и так..
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff: ну ок. скажем по другому. бесплатной альтернативы с подобной возможностью тупо нет.
<sharikoff> я ж не спорю
<inkvizitor68sl> а ispmanager ну очень дешевый. а в данном случае совсем дешевый )
<SergeyIT> опять оффтопить начали (
<sharikoff> я просто говорю что он мне не нравится
<slimmy> Вопрос к программистам: Linux же не поддерживает getch() в C/C++? Как его можно заменить? Хотя бы для ожидания нажатия любой клавиши в конце программы. Обыкновенным cin'ом или scanf'ом?
<VladbIka> Приветствую. Вопрос К разработчикам прямо здесь можно создать по багам в Бете 11.04?
<Pante59> VladbIka: а они здесь есть?
<mortiy> Я один не понял вопроса?
<slimmy> Мне казалось, что это просто любительский чат...
<Pante59> slimmy: ага на ubuntu.ru
<inkvizitor68sl> mortiy: нет, не один
<inkvizitor68sl> !support | slimmy
<ubuntuhelp> slimmy: Техническая поддержка для Ubuntu от компании Cannonical Ltd. стоит денег. Здесь - энтузиасты.
<chravn> приветствую.
<slimmy> Ну я так и думал :)
<inkvizitor68sl> VladbIka: нет, здесь нельзя. все баги - на ланчпаде.
<chravn> л2тп сервер на 10.04 кто-нибудь настраивал?
<mortiy> VladbIka: Можешь сюда написать #ubuntu-bugs. Только In English
<Pante59> VladbIka: у тебя ошибки apt постоянно не выскакивают?
<dmitriy> Добрый день! Приходилось кому сталкиваться с установкой пакета alsa-driver-linuxant? возникли проблемы с установкой
<Pante59> flash рухнул обидно блин а я фильм смотрел ubu11.04
<chravn> как прописать постоянный маршрут в убунту 10.04 сервер?
<SergeyIT> slimmy, еще раз http://www.google.ru/search?q=getch%28%29&submit=%D0%9F%D0%BE%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BA&sitesearch=ubuntu.ru&hl=ru
<oxothuk> chravn:  прописать его в скрипт загрузки
<chravn> oxothuk:  он после энного времени бездействия удаляется как устаревший.
<oxothuk>  chravn: о_О че?
<chravn> oxothuk:   я тоже не доумеваю малька.
<oxothuk> я не недоумеваю
<oxothuk> я не пойму что ты написал
<oxothuk> как это прописаный маршрут удаляется сам?
<slimmy> SergeyIT: Спасибо. Нужно вырабатывать привычку юзать поиск...
<oxothuk> это где так?
<SergeyIT> slimmy, с него начинать надо )
<Makedonets> нужно установить два пакета: пакет1.deb и пакет2.deb, причем они зависимы между собой. Пакету1 требуется пакет2, а пакету2 требуется пакет1. Как быть?
<chravn> oxothuk:  пытаюсь соединить 2 сервера по л2тп устанавливаю соединение добовляю маршрут строкой route add -net тратата пока  к маршруту обращаются он есть через минут 15-20  прпадает.
<oxothuk> chravn: прописаный маршрут исчезает только после его удаления или ребута
<oxothuk> тоесть, если ты не ребутился ---> он удаляется
<oxothuk> chravn: какая у тя система?
<chravn>  я в курсе но я не ребутился и даже не рвал соединение.
<chravn> системы 10.04 сервер. одна х64 вторая i386
<oxothuk> запись в таблице маршрутизации просто пропадает?
<chravn> да
<ubuser> âñåì ïðèâåò
<ubuntuhelp> ubuser! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<SergeyIT> ubuser, ку, чего сломал?
<SergeyIT> народу к релизу все пребывает - только молчат чего-то
<AndreX> SergeyIT: скромные просто ))
<SergeyIT> или писать еще не умеют )
<AndreX> жесть
<AndreX> SergeyIT: тогда нарисовываеться вопрос чё они тут делают и как сюда попали )
<cmygeHm> ребят привет всем
<AndreX> cmygeHm: чё сломал ??
<cmygeHm> есть у кого keymap для lkl русский?
<cmygeHm> :) пока еще ниче
<cmygeHm> :)
<ubuser> еще ничего :)
<ubuser> 11.04 бета 1 поставил
<ubuser> вроде нормально
<ubuser> иногда то то то се падает
<ubuser> не критично
<ubuser> вопрос вот в чем
<ubuser> в правом нижнем углу окон есть треугольник, не знаю как сказать, указатель за который нужно схватить для изменения размера окна
<ubuser> так вот он в gajim'е на кнопку статуса внизу налазит. некрасиво
<ubuser> да в общем и в других програмах так же
<ubuser> хотя в psi plus нормально
<MetallDoctor> Доброго дня. Предвосхищая вопросы Сергея и других - сломал меню. Уже починил.
<ubuser> можно его как то скрыть вообще?
<MetallDoctor> ubuser: Тему менять не пробовал?
<ubuser> не пробовал. стандартная норм.
<MetallDoctor> ubuser: У меня с темой Dust Sand уголок имеется только на IE... Я подозреваю, что он там не от системы, а от самого IE...
<ubuser> но если в пси прячется, то и глобально убрать можно
<ubuser> не нужный елемент
<_GerarD_> Не кто не пробовал Multisystem? Можно ли Семёрки образ залить?
<chravn> если в /etc/ppp/ip-up.d  создать кпримеру файл route  и прописать там маршруты то они при поднятии ppp0  будут применяться. Я правильно понмиаю?
<MetallDoctor> ubuser: При чём нету ни у qutIM, ни у Fx, ни у Transmission, ни у ChatZilla, ни у простых окон типа управляющего пользователями и группами...
<ubuser> ладно. спасибо. буду копать дальше. хотелось бы найти решение, а не подбирать темы.
<MetallDoctor> ubuser: А вот у системного монитора есть... Я подозреваю, что это зависит конкретно от приложения...
<ubuser> думал уже може в настройках компиза. но не нашел
<MetallDoctor> Вот чем хорош Open Source! Не нравится уголок - качни сорцы и снеси его на! ))
<ubuser> :)
<MetallDoctor> Кстати выход, если так бесит. При чём ни разу не хуже перехода на другой клиент.
 * slimmy ушел покупать чистенький, новенький DVD для создания загрузочного диска Ubuntu.
<Andante> ппц, кому эти болванки нужны? флешки кончились?
<MetallDoctor> При большом желании можно обойтись вовсе без носителей, но зачастую именно CD - самый удобный.
<MetallDoctor> Хотя совсем без - требует определённых знаний. Я как-то юмора ради ставил кажись фряху на виртуалку, а потом переносил через tib акронисом. Повторять не горю желанием. Просто тогда был под рукой акронис и ни одного...
<MetallDoctor> ...свободного носителя...
<MetallDoctor> Задам что ли вопросик...
<chravn> есть 2 сервера на 10.04 сервер.  за ними 2 сети 250.0/24 и 214.0/24. Между серверами Л2ТП 250.1(сервер-Л2ТП + шлюз) 214.3 (клиент-Л2ТП + шлюз)  из обоих сетей пингую только шлюзы.
<MetallDoctor> Скажите, пожалуйста, люди добрые, хоть у кого-нибудь получилось помириться с X Neural Switcher?
<MetallDoctor> chravn: Так, на всякий случай - Firewall'ить там нечему?
<MetallDoctor> Сети за шлюзами друг друга видят?
<MetallDoctor> Со шлюзов узлы во всех сетях видны?
<MetallDoctor> и на всякий случай общая схема - "некая сеть" - сервер - vpn - сервер - сети 214 и 250? Или как?
<MetallDoctor> Перечитал... Похоже, не правильно понял...
<chravn> MetallDoctor:  у меня на разрешение работает айпитейблс
<chravn> сети н видят друг друга.
<chravn> можно только со шлюзами связаться .
<MetallDoctor> сеть 250 - сервер с VPN-сервером( он же шлюз 250.1) - VPN-туннель - сервер с VPN-клиентом(он же шлюз 214.1) - сеть 214. Так?
<chravn> да
<chravn> root@gw-web:~# traceroute 192.168.214.1
<chravn> traceroute to 192.168.214.1 (192.168.214.1), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
<chravn>  1  192.168.250.20 (192.168.250.20)  27.308 ms  27.263 ms  27.238 ms
<chravn>  2  * * *
<chravn>  
<chravn> gw-web  это 192.168.250.1
<chravn> route add -net 192.168.214.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 192.168.250.20
<MetallDoctor> Произвольные машины из обоих сетей видят ОБА шлюза? Оба шлюза видят любые машины?..
<chravn> Произволтные машины видят оба шлюза но шлюзы видят только друг друга и машины из своих сетей
<chravn> root@sa-dt:/home/sysadm# traceroute 192.168.214.1
<chravn> traceroute to 192.168.214.1 (192.168.214.1), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
<chravn>  1  192.168.250.1 (192.168.250.1)  1.175 ms  1.158 ms  1.146 ms
<chravn>  2  192.168.250.20 (192.168.250.20)  26.085 ms  26.105 ms  26.096 ms^C
<chravn> в pptpd помнится это решалось строкой в конфиге. А вот в l2tp не вижу таких упоминаний.
<go8765> всем привет. такой вопрос - неожиданно пропал звук - что можна попробовать сделать - что бы его восстановить ?
<go8765> поиском - на форуме пользовался - пока не помогло
<chravn> MetallDoctor:   не в курсе что за параметр pppd  noproxy ?
<go8765> не подскажете, что со звуком можно сделать ?
<chravn> go8765:  после обновления системы?
<go8765> chravn: да кстати - вчера какраз обновлялся
<chravn> go8765: система какая?
<MetallDoctor> vpn-ы я поднимал только на активке, там для этого инструменты готовые, сейчас пытаюсь понять - в VPNах ли беда...
<go8765> chravn: 10.10
<chravn> что за активка?
<Guest32924> Здравствуйте. Подскажите как настроить RaidCall под убунту 10.04?
<MetallDoctor> Ведь соединение установлено и маршруты прописаны(иначе бы шлюзы были недоступны)...
<go8765> chravn: всмысле alsa или pulse ? (alsa вроде)
<chravn> go8765:  я с это 10.10 намучался. точно с такимиже косяками. у меня потом перестал работать нам клавиатура в гуи. я поставил себе дебиан 6.0
<MetallDoctor> juniper ssg 550. Я там небольшой кусок настроек делал... Касательно авторизации.
<chravn> MetallDoctor:  мне интересно почему шлюз дальше не пускает ведь на шлюзах трассеры зарубаются.
<hate_you> Здравствуйте. Подскажите как настроить RaidCall под убунту 10.04? Я его скачал, установил а он вылетает при запуске
<chravn> hate_you:  ты только что этот вопрос задал.
<MetallDoctor> chravn: Вот и мне интересно стало...
<chravn> hate_you:   а менять ник и повторять вопрос не вежливо.
<hate_you> Я поменял ник потому что под ником гость сидеть не нравится
<SergeyIT> hate_you, а это что такое?
<hate_you> А спросил еще раз потому что уточнил что не работает
<chravn> MetallDoctor:  в пптп всё решилось одной строкой в конфиге.
<hate_you> 28-SergeyIT- это программа голосового общения
<hate_you> Я как то раньше умудрился её запустить, зашел, но никого не слышал и при нажатии на клавишу включения микрофона она вылетала
<MetallDoctor> chravn: Сейчас... Думаю.Вообще и на firewall не похоже и на тоннель с маршрутами...
<hate_you> пробовал искать мануалы ничего не нашел =(
<hate_you> забыл сказать что это под вайном
<SergeyIT> hate_you, изыди в вин
<hate_you> нахрена мне вин?
<chravn> MetallDoctor:  http://paste.org.ru/?6xfgm7  iptables-save хоста 192.168.214.3
<SergeyIT> hate_you, а зачем тебе вин прога в линуксе?
<chravn> hate_you:  а нахрена тетебе вайн?
<hate_you> потому что аналог ей под никсами я не нашел
<MetallDoctor> chravn: Мой печальный опыт говорит, что надо начинать проверять с самого тупого. Например, быть уверенным, что проверяемый узел в принципе доступен(ведь не хватает последнего хопа - к хосту, так?)
<chravn> MetallDoctor:  да но хост точно доступен с этого на чал проверять.
<hate_you> И потому что у меня там куча друзей общаются
<chravn> напрмиер 214,3 пингует 214,1
<chravn> MetallDoctor:  а вот 250,1 уже не пингует 214,1
<SergeyIT> hate_you, напиши свою прогу
<hate_you> 28-SergeyIT-, по твоему это так легко?
<MetallDoctor> Шлюз с одной стороны 250.1, а с другой - 214.3 ?
<hate_you> если бы я умел программировать - яб может так  и сделал
<SergeyIT> hate_you, жизнь вообще сложная штука
<hate_you> ты лучше скажи, можешь ты помочь или нет =)
<Slimmy> Andante: понимаете, у меня не мульен флешек, а всего одна рабочая (не хотелось бы, чтобы четверть места занимал один Ubuntu DVD). А постоянный диск - это, на мой взгляд, удобно.
<hate_you> Я сюда не жизнь обсуждать зашел
<Andante> Slimmy, да как хочешь...
<chravn> MetallDoctor:  iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE  порописал не помогает.
<SergeyIT> hate_you, здесь обсуждают убунту
<Slimmy> Andante: Лучше скажите, каким софтом пользуетесь для записей дистрибутивов? Положительные отзывы слышал только о Nero, а побыстрее чего-нибудь есть?
<Andante> Slimmy, лично я как-то раз зашел на работу, и набрал пригоршню как-бы-дохлых флешек. Оживил и юзаю. Они небольшие, от 1 до 4 Гб, но для liveusb - самое то.
<Andante> Slimmy, Я не пользую виндософт и не пишу дисков.
<Slimmy> Как все сложно... Эх...
<MetallDoctor> Шлюзы "видят" свою сеть и друг-друга... Я бы попробовал хотя бы на время тестирования застопорить iptables вовсе...
<Andante> Slimmy, Nero была нормальная только до 6 версии
<SergeyIT> Slimmy, дистрибутивы пишутся на минимальной скорости
<hate_you> -SergeyIT, тогда подскажи где обсуждают проблемы с вайном
<Slimmy> Andante: вот и поэтому аналог ищу...
<Andante> Slimmy, под винду?
<chravn> MetallDoctor:  хм...  а как его застопоритЬ?
<Slimmy> Andante: да, пока под винду. Создам загрузочник, потом поставлю на ноут. А если приглянется Ubuntu, то и на стационар.
<MetallDoctor> chravn: iptables stop? Не? ipfw так по крайней мере...
<chravn> нет не стопориться он так
<MetallDoctor> Теперь правила Iptables вступают в силу во время загрузки. Если вы хотите остановить Iptables: $ /etc/init.d/rc.iptables stop (http://www.posix.ru/network/iptables/)
<chravn> нету его там. только рц.локал
<chravn> 35  2100 MASQUERADE  all  --  *      ppp0    0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0
<Andante> Slimmy, рад за тебя, но по виндософту пусть тебя в другом месте проконсультируют.
<chravn> помоему это говорит что натится вообще всё по ррр0
<MetallDoctor> chravn: А /etc/rc.d/init.d/iptables ?
<Slimmy> Andante: хорошо, извиняюсь, что не в тот канал.
<chravn> MetallDoctor: решил
<MetallDoctor> Как же я сильно благодарен местному начальству за тесные контакты с Juniper'овцами... Всё на их недешёвых железках держится...
<chravn> ptables -t nat -I POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE
<chravn> iptables -I FORWARD -p tcp --tcp-flags SYN,RST SYN -j TCPMSS --clamp-mss-to-pmtu
<MetallDoctor> Всё-таки FireWall. Идея с VPN'ом мне казалось не очень...
<chravn> только правда с одной стороны.
<chravn> хм...
<chravn> ппц какоето.
<go8765> chrachr: не подскажешь - почему у меня в утилите "выбор мультимедийной системы " в устройствах аудиовыхода пишет - не поддерживается ?
<chravn> go8765:  может новое ядро твоюзвуковуху не поддерживает.
<go8765> chravn: я так понимаю, причина отсутствия звука - гдето там
<MetallDoctor> А на втором серваке - то же iptables? ))
<go8765> chravn: njxyj/// сейчас проверю - перезагружусь со старого - спс
<chravn> на обоих.
<chravn> теперь 250,0/24 пингует 214,0/24 а на оборот нет.
<go8765> chravn: неа.. перезагр. с старогоядра - звук не появился
<go8765> кто-то может помочь с звуком ?
<MetallDoctor> chravn: Вынужден отойти Ориентировочно на пол-часика. Что получится - очень интересно, надеюсь Вы ещё будете тут?
<MetallDoctor> chravn: Тем более, что потенциально нужно будет делать похожие вещи с площадками, до которых не кинут оптику...
<ur5imw>  а кто подскажет как выключить тачпад на ноуте, так чтобы после перезагрузки он не включался....
<Pante59> не у кого такой железяки нет Compro DTV U890F ????
<Pante59> USB тв тюнер
<SergeyIT> Pante59, год с ним мучаешься? )
<Pante59> SergeyIT: с чего ты взял???
<SergeyIT> Pante59, http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=93478.0
<Pante59> блин спалилса)))
<Pante59> под виртуалкой работает но както не тру ето думал мож чето другое можно сотворить с ним
<Pante59> выкинуть не предлагать
<SergeyIT> Pante59, копать надо...
<Pante59> знать бы куда
<SergeyIT> Pante59, может и сорсы смотреть...
<Pante59> мммм......
<AEI> Добрый день.
<AEI> Никто не синхронизировал 10.10 и HP Ipaq 214 (WindowsMobile 6.1)?
<Pante59> AEI: Ты
<SergeyIT> Pante59, а dov4l -q что говорит?
<chravn> куда прописать маршруты чтобы при поднятии л2тп они тоже вступали в силу.
<chravn> /etc/ppp/ip-up.d/route  подойдёт?
<hate_you> err:module:import_dll Library DNSAPI.dll (which is needed by L"C:\\Program Files\\raidcall\\raidcall.exe") not found
<hate_you> err:module:LdrInitializeThunk Main exe initialization for L"C:\\Program Files\\raidcall\\raidcall.exe" failed, status c0000135
<hate_you> napalm@napalm-desktop:~$
<Pante59> SergeyIT: типа юсб фиг заведеш
<AEI> Pante59: :)
<hate_you> что ему нужно? =)))
<Pante59> hate_you: что за виндовыйвыхлоп шлеш сюда
<hate_you> Это я пытаюсь понять какого кляпа ему надо чтобы заупститься под вайном
<Pante59> DNSAPI.dll
<hate_you> и куда ему его засунуть?
<Pante59> фиг знает а че ето такое ваще
<Pante59> raidcall.exe
<hate_you> голосове общение
<Pante59> а че другого нет или принципиально ето нужно
<SergeyIT> hate_you, не хватает библиотеки DNSAPI.dll
<hate_you> нужен именно этот =(
<Pante59> в Windows походу ее кинуть треба
<hate_you> отлично, куда сунуть эту билиотеку?
<hate_you> хммм
<Pante59> сто лет винды не видал
<SergeyIT> hate_you: в систем или в папку программы
<chravn> MetallDoctor:  у меня тут продвижения не большие появились так что как будешь пиши.
<SergeyIT> Pante59, так что дув4л говорит?
<Pante59> hate_you: а не в windows не?
<hate_you> в систем или в систем 32?
<hate_you> Я сам не шарю =(
<Pante59> SergeyIT: да я честно говоря забил на етот тюнер раз в месяц прикручиваю его к виртуалке но сильно муторно ето чтоб телек просто посмотреть если есть желание можем поразбиратса
<Pante59> hate_you: помоему в windows
<Pante59> там ведь .dll
<hate_you> .dll есть и в виндовс, и в систем и в систем 32
<hate_you> кинул везде для надежности. теперь ругается на это
<hate_you> napalm@napalm-desktop:~$ wine /home/napalm/.wine/dosdevices/c\:/Program\ Files/raidcall/raidcall.exe
<hate_you> fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x32f320,0x00000000), stub!
<hate_you> fixme:gdiplus:GdipImageSelectActiveFrame not implemented
<hate_you> fixme:gdiplus:GdipGetPropertyItemSize not implemented
<hate_you> fixme:dsalsa:IDsDriverBufferImpl_SetVolumePan (0x185e00,0x185d20): stub
<hate_you> err:mmtime:TIME_MMTimeStop Timer still active?!
<hate_you> napalm@napalm-desktop:~$
<Pante59> hate_you: гугл пишет что в system32
<hate_you> там он уже был
<hate_you> я его заменил
<artus> @kick hate_you харош флудить
<Pante59> hate_you: хорош тут выхлопы кидать
<hate_you> артус, а ты не заметил что я не флужу а пытаюсь проблему решить и кидаю логи с консоли?
<artus> !paste | hate_you
<ubuntuhelp> hate_you: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<hate_you> ок
<Pante59> hate_you: заведи тему на форуме
<chravn> с л2тп сервером ктонить работал на 10.04?
<Pante59> chravn: Ты!!!
<Slimmy> Нужна помощь. Сейчас ставлю Ubuntu. Нахожусь на стадии работы с GParted. Как выяснилось первоначально у меня 4 раздела на ноутбуке. Два из них небольшие (скорее всего под какие-то системные файлы). Два поделены пополам: ~67Гб каждый.
<MetallDoctor> Вернулся.
<Pante59> Slimmy: и что нужно
<Slimmy> На одном стоит Windows, которую я собираюсь снести. Подскажите, как лучше поступить? Отформатировать и поставить на него Ubuntu, или как-нибудь под другому?
<Slimmy> И что будет, если я просто удалю раздел с винта?
<AEI> Slimmy:  ценная информация на винчестере есть?
<MetallDoctor> chravn: Какого плана продвижения?
<Slimmy> AEI: Все, что нужно, я уже перенес на флешку.
<chravn> MetallDoctor:  теперь сеть сервера стабильно видет сеть клиента. А вот на оборот ни как.
<Slimmy> При удалении раздела, другой увеличится с 67 до 150?
<Pante59> Slimmy: первые два раздела что поменьше ето скорее всего раздел для восстановления винды скрытый заводской а еще один наверное типа swap или как там в винде короче его винда создает остальные два ето ну типа файлопомойка C и D
<Slimmy> Да, да, у меня так и было.
<Slimmy> Один под систему, другой под данные.
<Pante59> Slimmy: Винда нужна?
<Slimmy> Не, я сносить её собираюсь.
<napalm_> так что мне делать с этим? =)
<AEI> Slimmy:  я бы сделал так.  все удалить. 1. 20-30 гб. ext4 точка монтирования /, 2. удвоенная ПАМЯТЬ - это swap 3. остальное ext4 точка /Home
<Slimmy> То есть при удалении одного из разделов, второй автоматом увеличится на размер удаленного?
<AEI> нет. там появится свободное место
<Pante59> ну тогда первые два раздела сноси и разбивай примерно гига 2 под swop потом раздел /home те что по 60 с чемто гигов можеш не трогать только примонтируй их.Или ты полностью жеский заново разбить хочеш?
<Slimmy> Pante59: Я хотел бы снести эти два раздела (образовав один свободный) и уже его разбивать.
<AEI> а в сумме эти 2 сколько
<Slimmy> ~150Gb
<Slimmy> + еще два маленьких 9.76Gb + 3.24Gb
<Pante59> у меня так 2гб своп 30 гб home дальше раздел все остальное пространство
<AEI> если ты хочешь навсегда оставить Linux эти 4 тебе не нужны.
<Slimmy> На одном (который 9Gb) стоит метка PQSERVICE, флаг diag;
<Slimmy> На другой (3,24Gb) стоит флаг diag и без метки.
<Slimmy> AEI: Я начинающий юзер убунту, поэтому и спрашиваю :) Не в курсе, что удалять, а что нет.
<MetallDoctor> iptables стоит на обоих шлюзах? А то что-то мне подсказывает, что /etc/rc.d/init.d/iptables stop на обоих решит проблему и дальнейшее решение уже будет в раскапывании правил брандмауэра(а синтаксис iptables не знаю :( )
<Pante59> первые два раздела сноси
<Slimmy> Pante59: которые маленькие? или большие?)))
<Pante59> 9G и 3.24G
<Slimmy> ок
<Slimmy> предварительно форматировать?
<AEI>  Slimmy: я на 2 недели больше работаю. но за эти 2 недели установил около 10 штук(выбора нет).
<SergeyIT> hate_you, ты инсталятором ставил свою прогу?
<napalm_> lf
<napalm_> да
<Pante59> удали ети разделы образуетса неразмеченная область ее будеш уже делить
<AEI>   Slimmy: ты лучше 1 из больших разбей как мы говорим а остальное поставь вдруг не пойдет.
<MetallDoctor> chravn: iptables стоит на обоих шлюзах? А то что-то мне подсказывает, что /etc/rc.d/init.d/iptables stop на обоих решит проблему и дальнейшее решение уже будет в раскапывании правил брандмауэра(а синтаксис iptables не знаю :( )
<Slimmy> AEI: То есть винду пока оставить?
<Pante59> Slimmy: ты ето читал http://ubuntologia.ru/?????
<Karloss> гаспода кто ставил xfce4.8 с лаунчпада, поделитесь впечатлениями, юзабельно?
<chravn> MetallDoctor:  да я также думаю но тут проблема что не могу найти как стопануть айпитейблс
<Slimmy> Pante59: я читаю какой-то гайд с ubuntu.ru
<AEI> Slimmy: думаю да. они в 2-м нормально будут работать.
<Slimmy> AEI: я читал, что под этот ноут система идет, а винду как-то оставлять не хочется :)
<MetallDoctor> chravn: на одном сервере у меня стоит iptables(там хохма была на эту тему) /etc/rc.d/init.d/iptables stop сейчас сработало.
<chravn> нет в убунту даже каталога  ./rc.d  ytn/
<chravn> нет.
<Pante59> Slimmy: http://ubuntologia.ru/installation
<MetallDoctor> chravn: Может, стоит сначала сделать updatedb и locate iptables что бы узнать, где оно...
<Pante59> Slimmy: там ну очень доходчиво написано как с виндой и без нее ubuntu ставить
<AEI> AEI: как знаешь я например так и не научил ubuntu некоторым вещам (|КПК и сканер), так иногда приходится прыгать
<AEI> Slimmy: как знаешь я например так и не научил ubuntu некоторым вещам (|КПК и сканер), так иногда приходится прыгать. Удачи
<Slimmy> У меня ноутбук только для работы. Все девайсы к стационару подключены.
<Slimmy> Pante59: спасибо
<Pante59> Slimmy: ок
<nAgoHaK> livestreet кто шарит?
<napalm_> Pante59
<napalm_> Ты не знаешь что ему еще нужно?
<chravn> как iptables выключить?
<napalm_> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=64688.15
<Pante59> ?????
<Slimmy> Pante59: чего-то все равно я не понял... тут нигде ни слова не говорится о сносе винды...
<Slimmy> Pante59: Можно удалить все разделы и разметить оставшееся под ubuntu
<Slimmy> ?
<MetallDoctor> chravn: updatedb
<MetallDoctor> chravn: locate iptables
<MetallDoctor> chravn: найти конкретное местонахождение и сделать stop/
<Andrei[web]> Товарищи, как удалить папку под рутом?
<MetallDoctor> chravn: В смысле просто stop
<Slimmy> Pante59: и самое главное, нельзя что ли никак объединить эти 4 раздела в один?
<Pante59> Slimmy: у тебя на компе чтото важное есть?
<Slimmy> Pante59: Вообще ничего. Я все перенес на стационар.
<chravn> MetallDoctor:  делаю не помогает.
<chravn> поченму iptables -A FORWARD -i eth0 -o ppp0 -j ACCEPT  не попадает в iptables-save ???э
<chravn> MetallDoctor:  форвард почемуто не  применяется.
<artus> chravn, тебе нат нужен?
<chravn> мне нужно чтобы по л2тп клиент имел доступ в сеть
<MetallDoctor> chravn: Я, к сожалению. не знаю его синтаксиса... Впрочем, сейчас почитаю...
<chravn> а сейчас трассер зарубается на шлюзе-л2тп сервере
<chravn> MetallDoctor:  ну думаю я зберусь потом мануал напишу попунктам и нормальными коментариями.
<chravn> artus:  на клиентском шлюзе прописал форвардинг и всё заработало на впн-сервере не прописывается.
<Slimmy> Pante59: есть какие-нибудь идеи?)
<Slimmy> Народ пишет, что нужно сократить разделы до минимума, а основные увеличить на сокращенный размер.
<MetallDoctor> chravn: Где искать его потом? )) А то здорово не хватает места, где есть ответы на все вопросы и куда можно помещать свои рецепты)) У нас подняли вики-систему на базе Sharepoint.
<chravn> Я пока хз может на форуме напишу. а так я ту регулярно ник не меняю.
<chravn> MetallDoctor:  думаю на ворд пресе поднять  блог куда народ пистаь сможет.
<chravn> с целью сбора именно рецептов, с пяснениями а не  "делайте так то" и ни каких тебе объяснений.
<Slimmy> Кто нибудь может сказать, какой размер лучше всего выделять для swap'a? Некоторые говорят как ОП, некоторые, как 2*ОП.
<shultz> у меня под ось 60 и 2 под свап
<shultz> все работает на ура
<Slimmy> Ну так а оперативки сколько у вас?
<shultz> 2гб оперы
<Slimmy> Хорошо, значит тоже 2 поставлю.
<Slimmy> Спасибо.
<artus> хех, на 2 гига оператвки 1.4 свапа, ито он больше чем на 20% никогда небыл загружен, правда и свапится у меня после 90% загружености памяти)
<Andrei[web]> Товарищи, подскажите,  как удалить папку под рутом?
<artus> sudo rm -rf
<Andrei[web]> хорошо. Папка на рабочем столе, тогда как команда будет выглядеть?
<shultz> у меня все робит нежалуюсь
<artus> Andrei[web], точно так же )
<artus> rm -rf /путь/к/папке
<Andrei[web]> не получается
<[XuMuK]> Ку
<MetallDoctor> chravn: Полезное начинание!
<artus> химик ку
<Pante59> выбило
<artus> MetallDoctor, бесполезное начинание
<MetallDoctor> artus: Если добиться какой-нибудь централизованности, то крайне полезное.
<MetallDoctor> artus: Или официальности...
<Andrei[web]> как указать рабочий стол в терминале?
<artus> MetallDoctor, эм.. ты о какой официальности говориш то?
<MetallDoctor> artus: А если не добиться, то просто полезное.
<artus> Andrei[web], cd ~/Рабочий\ стол/
<MetallDoctor> artus: Ну хотя бы ссылки с гланге сайтов-партнёров...
<[XuMuK]> Фигасе
<artus> Andrei[web], и да, в чем сакральный смысл хранить что либо на раб столе ?
<shultz> <artus> в том чтоб рабчий стол выглядел свалкой )))
<Pante59> artus: визуальная мастурбация
<MetallDoctor> artus: В сакральной легкодоступности этого самого рабочего стола.
<artus> MetallDoctor, легкодоступно это cd /tmp а не cd ~/Рабочий\ стол/ ))
<Andrei[web]> Спасибо большое, artus!) зы: там остались temp-файлы от установки  инфравского Ooo 3.1
<MetallDoctor> artus: Не ue`v/
<MetallDoctor> artus: Не гуём.
<artus> вооот, что и требовалось доказать, инсталяхи всякого живут на раб столе )
<Andrei[web]> щасливо)
<artus> MetallDoctor, ладно, перефразирую лично для тебя, в чем сакральный смысл хранить на раб столе что либо чему бля работы нужен рутовый доступ ?
<artus> MetallDoctor, для того тчоб потом задавать вопросы ка кнаутилус от рута запустить чтоб жмакнуть по скриптику?
<[Raiden]> класическая опечатка в слове для
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ку
<artus> дароф рейден )
<[XuMuK]> ку
<MetallDoctor> artus: Если что-то качаешь браузером, то быстрее качнуть на десктоп. Я обычно кидаю всякое либо в ~, либо в ~/download, но всякие маны в pdf и ещё некоторые вещи - на десктопе.
<[Raiden]> у Меня качается в Download папку , и туда же качают все остальные программы.
<vladgobelen> MetallDoctor: Не быстрее. Обычно софт официальный качает все в ~/Загрузки
<[Raiden]> если бы всё это сыпалось на стол, это был бы не бардак, а ваще ужас.
<artus> да и симлинк папки с закачками на раб стол если уж так хочется не проблематично сделать )
<MetallDoctor> vladgobelen: у меня софт спрашивает, а у кого-то, быть может, однажды настроенное сохранение на раб.стол осталось и ему так удобнее, чем один раз перенаправлять сохранение куда-то ещё...
<[Raiden]> вообще и симлинк не нужен. Правильней добавлять частые папки в избранное. Они будут во всех диалогах, в фм и в меню переход.
<vladgobelen> Даже если спрашивает, изначально перенаправит в ~/
<vladgobelen> или загрузки
<[Raiden]> ну а для быстрого поиска что скачалось - сортинг по дате
<[Raiden]> Моё имхо )
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: нужны нужны..
<FuryChaplain> Привет, мне надоела убунта, хочу поставить дебиан. Как там в дебиане жить нубу мне?
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Например я когда-то давно сглупил и сделал очень маленькую домашнюю дирректорию
<FuryChaplain> или лучше archlinux?
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: теперь у меня в ней довольно много что через симлинки
<vladgobelen> FuryChaplain: Для десктопа?
<artus> FuryChaplain, начни с поиска подходящего канала на котором твои речи не будут считатся ересью )
<FuryChaplain> да, десктоп, ноут
<vladgobelen> FuryChaplain: Дебиан на десктоп - глупо.
<FuryChaplain> я тут только один канал знаю
<artus> и да, проблема в чем собственно? вупор не вижу )
<FuryChaplain> я слышал в убунте не будет гнома, а я не смогу жить без гномов
<artus> гном не нужен
<FuryChaplain> кубунту ставить?
<vladgobelen> FuryChaplain: Я тоже когда-то не мог.. Оказалось потом, что гном не так и хорош
<FuryChaplain> а что хорошо?
<FuryChaplain> я так молод и так мало видел
<artus> ставь коробку)
<FuryChaplain> кого?
<FuryChaplain> что за коробка?
<[XuMuK]> опен бокс которая?
<artus> openbox
<vladgobelen> FuryChaplain: Я думаю он про опенбокс, блэкбокс, флаксбокс и прочее
<FuryChaplain> открытая коробка... ммм....
<FuryChaplain> не видел, не знал
<vladgobelen> FuryChaplain: Не советую. Разве что в составе полноценной среды
<artus> vladgobelen, эм, чего это ты не советуеш? и чего в нем такого неполноценного?
<vladgobelen> artus: Того, что ее слишком долго нужно допиливать до рабочего состояния.
<vladgobelen> Проще поставить lxde
<artus> vladgobelen, да ладно долго, вечер отсилы)
<vladgobelen> оно изначально использует опенбокс, зато уже настроено
<artus> vladgobelen, а вот пилить lxde по твоему проще ?
<artus> я бы так не сказал)
<vladgobelen> Лхде пилить почти не нужно
<vladgobelen> разве что внешность настроить
<vladgobelen> http://enotstvo.selfip.org/341.png
<vladgobelen> как пример
<vladgobelen> http://enotstvo.selfip.org/348.png
<vladgobelen> или вот так
<FuryChaplain> что там такое страшное?
<vladgobelen> стандартный лхде с натянутой на него графикой
<[Raiden]> я просто не стал упоминать что у еня даунлоад на другом диске. Симлинк конечно можно сделать в хомпапку, но на стол... МЕню переход прям перед глазами + симлинк на столи загородится первым же окном.
<vladgobelen> FuryChaplain: Хотя на мой взгляд - единственное его преимущество, это требование к ресурсам. При старте система жрет от 18мб озу
<FuryChaplain> много не познанного и  недопиленного в мире
<vladgobelen> В работе 40-130
<[Raiden]> Привычка к избранному и в вин7 помогает, в новом эксплорере , избранные папки в левой части окна, как в наутилусе , хехе.
<[Raiden]> :)
<artus> FuryChaplain, http://itmages.ru/image/view/161953/61aa769e ))
<vladgobelen> кошмар..
<vladgobelen> глаза же вытекут
<artus> угу)
<artus> от чего ?
<FuryChaplain> что это было такое вытянутое?
<SAPetrovich> artus>погодный информер из конки?
<artus> угу
<artus> vladgobelen, от чего там глазам то течь?
<[Raiden]> общая тема как бы чувствуется, но... Темные темы не особо удобны, как и очень свтлые, типа этой http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/screenshots/6105883
<vladgobelen> artus: От контраста
<SAPetrovich> <artus>ссыль не скинешь
<artus> [Raiden], это все субьективно) зависит от монторов и общей освещенности рабочей зоны)
<[Raiden]> темные возможно рулят на старых элт мониторах, где контраста уже нету
<artus> ну незнаю, я сижу в метре от монитора и мне нормально )
<[Raiden]> artus: Ну, да, субъективно
<Pante59> 16
<FuryChaplain> 17?
<artus> а контраст это зеленое на розовом )
<vladgobelen> или белое на черном
<artus> или стопитцот папок на рабочем столе на котором цветастая психоделическая картинка )
<vladgobelen> вот вот
<Pante59> серый рулит
<Pante59> имхо
<[Raiden]> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0405/h_1302013287_ba5349c2c8.png
<Pante59> опять Orta
<[Raiden]> серый иногда надоедает
<Pante59> упс Faenza
<artus> [Raiden], ну надоедает обсолютно все ) переодически)
<[Raiden]> я бы предпочел что бы все значки были квадратыне как фаенза. Иначе у них размер не совсем одинаковый
<vladgobelen> artus:  http://enotstvo.selfip.org/412.png
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: пришло?
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, ага
<total__> всем приветс
<[Raiden]> как раз на моем шоте это видно, в верхней панели. Долька апельсина явно больше соседних.
<Pante59> у фаенза хорошо продумано в плане различия форматов а то бывае сливаютса что папки что файлы
<vladgobelen> artus: хотя на раб. стол заглядываю в лучшем случае раз в месяц)
<artus> vladgobelen, ога) есть такое )
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/_imgdata/img/2011/04/02/609028/netapplicationsapr2011-lg3.jpg
<[Raiden]> тема для возмущений )
<Pante59> врут
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: http://www.w3schools.com/browsers/browsers_os.asp
<vladgobelen> как минимум у одной только убунты 30млн зареганых юзеров
<vladgobelen> считай остальные дистрибутивы
<inkvizitor68sl> [v
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<Pante59> убунта кажись впереди всех по пополярности
<vladgobelen> умножай на 100 и получишь, что по мнению той статистики у нас больше 10млрд населения
<inkvizitor68sl> вот на w3 уже правдоподобнее
<[Raiden]> Мне однажды фраза попалась: Статистика на основе матерьялов заказчика
<FuryChaplain> вас больше 10 человек, 100%
<artus> vladgobelen, что +\- соответствует количеству железа подключенного к сети)
<vladgobelen> artus: Железо, подключенное к сети, в основном на линуксе. Всякие там роутеры
<artus> vladgobelen, я про то что помимо pc на пользователе еще могут числится в пользовании и ноуты )
<[Raiden]> vladgobelen: а твой линк может андройды посчитал?
<vladgobelen> Я понимаю
<Pante59> а великий googl статистику ведет с какой операционки к нему запросы идут???Вот где цифры то реальные а то какойто сайтик себе статистику сочиняет
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Нет, он ведет статистику задолго до андроидов
<[Raiden]> ок
<_GerarD_> Кто нибудь пробовал создать загрузочную флэшку с помощью Multisystem и кинуть дистрибутив Win7 объёмом больше 4 гигов?
<Pante59> _GerarD_: извращенец
<[XuMuK]> inkvizitor68sl, ку
<_GerarD_> Gjxtve 'n&
<Slimmy> При установке Ubuntu возникает ошибка 5 Input/Output. Как следствие, ОС не устанавливается. Можете посоветовать что-нибудь?
<inkvizitor68sl> [XuMuK]: ку
<inkvizitor68sl> [XuMuK]: чего хотел?
<_GerarD_> Pante59 Почему эт?
<[Raiden]> забавно, в бровсер статистикс там у фф 42% , у ие почти 26, а по данным с 3дньюс у ие 50%
<inkvizitor68sl> гы
<inkvizitor68sl>  ну дык
<vladgobelen> artus: А ты учел, что компы вообще есть у довольно небольшого количества людей?
<Pante59> _GerarD_: мало того что выдру юзаеш еще и 4 гига ей мало совсем зажралась:-D
<vladgobelen> Slimmy: Скорее всего поврежден носитель или образ установочный
<artus> vladgobelen, что перекрывает довольно большим количеством компов у небольшого количества пользователей )
<_GerarD_> Я её не юзаю... её юзает 90 процентов пользователей компьютеров
<Slimmy> vladgobelen: может перезаписать на более медленной скорости?
<Pante59> Slimmy: запусти проверку диска
<vladgobelen> Slimmy: Или с флэшки ставь.
<_GerarD_> А так как я тоже кушать хочу, приходится подробатывать установкой всяких "вырд"
<Slimmy> vladgobelen: ок, попробую.
<_GerarD_> Pante59 ^^
<vladgobelen> artus: Понимаешь, даже в китае компы самый максимум у 250млн
<vladgobelen> artus: А они там живут довольно хорошо
<Pante59> _GerarD_: правильно етож золотое дно через месяц ведь опять придеш ставить:-D
<_GerarD_> Pante59 и поэтому я извращенец? :)
<Pante59> _GerarD_: думал для себя тогда да дома етого не надо чур меня
<Pante59> _GerarD_: последние скрины видел W8 ужоссс!!!
<vladgobelen> Pante59: А новый ее символ видел? Так какой то жуткий повзрослевший телепузик
<Pante59> vladgobelen: я етого чувака и раньше видел ет стандартная обоина но не знал что ето их символ тогда точно они тронулись там
<Pante59> что марк что билл куда их нест то?
<[Raiden]> ифейс в в8 как то должен будет измениться. Вин8 будет и под арм, значит и под мобильные девайсы. В общем может получитсься акой-нить ужас типа гномшелла.
<Pante59> несет
<FuryChaplain> гном крут
<Pante59> или юнити
<Pante59> хотя сам сижу тока тсссс!!!
<[Raiden]> ну кому как
<Pante59> гном3 нееее ето на планшет но не на десктоп
<vladgobelen> FuryChaplain: А чем гном3 от 2 отличается?
<FuryChaplain> конечно же версией!
<vladgobelen> не совсем
<Pante59> :-D
<vladgobelen> еще там элементы собраны как будто из разных стилей
<vladgobelen> солянка какая то
<[Raiden]> в общем ифейсы\новые ос обслуживают большее количество устройств разного типа, получается.
<vladgobelen> но это лишь внешность
<FuryChaplain> я не видел гном 3
<Pante59> mutter clutter нафиг надо!!!
<[Raiden]> В итоге их ифейс оптимально не подходить не под один :)
<FuryChaplain> я нуб и мне рано такое видеть
<vladgobelen> FuryChaplain: Правильно, и не смотри.
<vladgobelen> гном3.0 != гном3
<Pante59> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=29712
<Pante59> http://gnome3.org/
<Pante59> и что тут похожего с нынешним гномом?
<vladgobelen> все
<Pante59> название?
<vladgobelen> Скачай образ и сам попробуй.
<Pante59> я про интерфейс а не кишки
<vladgobelen> И я про интерфейс.
<Pante59> ставил не поднялось
<vladgobelen> Внешность ты можешь настроить как хочешь
<vladgobelen> хоть под винду
<FuryChaplain> третий гном, уже ставлю
<Pante59> FuryChaplain: тыж нуб и тебе рано???))))
<FuryChaplain> ах, забыл
<FuryChaplain> спасибо что напомнил
<[Raiden]> Я бы ещё заметил, что боьшое влияние на ифейсы оказали мониторы full HD , до того были форматы 5:4 и 16:10 , последний, на 120 пикселей шире чем 1080p
<Pante59> всегда пожалста
<[Raiden]> И никому в голову не приходило отказываться от панелей инструментов или прятать все элементы и заголовки окон
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: е16?
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: или 100500 подобий двм?
<[Raiden]> ну, тут я скорее на хром намекнул )
<[Raiden]> меняются не только де, но и прикладной софт.
<vladgobelen> ну, например мне постоянно нужны заголовки окон
<vladgobelen> вот меню - да, их я убираю
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: http://enotstvo.selfip.org/413.png
<vladgobelen> как минимум мне постоянно приходится вешать окна "поверх всех"
<vladgobelen> либо перетаскивать на нужное место
<vladgobelen> использовать для этого хоткеи - интересно, но ну его нафих
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: http://enotstvo.selfip.org/414.png
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Тоесть стандартно - 3-4 окна на виду.
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Так что отказываться от них - как то странно
<[Raiden]> ну, меню пожалуй не очень нужны, 100% времени. Хотя я бы предпочел не вырезание меню, а скрытие по хоткею либо вынос на панель как в маке.
<vladgobelen> ну у меня меню скрывается по ctrl+m
<[Raiden]> ладно, ифейсы всеравно не я разрабатываю ) Так что всё, приступ ворчливости прошел. В лине хорошо что можно сменить де , если что )
<_GerarD_> Блин...
<_GerarD_> Как сделать флэшку с дистрибутивами Убунты, Вин7, ВинХР, Кранч
<vladgobelen> _GerarD_: ctrl+c ctrl+v
<_GerarD_> умник
<_GerarD_> ослоумно
<jlewka> http://paste.pro/1406898 почему когда пытпюсь установить программу вылзиет эта ошибка?
<jlewka> делаю все от рута, если создать папку вручную, то будет работать до след. папки
<jlewka> хелп ми)
<FuryChaplain> нужен полный лог действий
<jlewka> ставлю самбу
<jlewka> параметры которые я ей указал нужны?
<FuryChaplain> как ставишь?
<jlewka> компилю
<FuryChaplain> уже интереснее
<jlewka> нужна поддержка winbind
<[Raiden]> создай руками, или переделывай секцию инсталл в пакете.
<[Raiden]> или не ставь
<jlewka> создалштук 5 уже)
<DropSQL> всем привет... ктот ставил pycharm на ubuntu? как его привязать к django? я из пакетов поставил django, а PyCharm Говорит что django не установлен :(
<jlewka> FuryChaplain, http://paste.pro/1406899 полный лог
<[Raiden]> видимо, у автора пакета эти файлики были, или он предполагала что будут.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> хинт: пакеты для распространения делайте в чистом окружении
<jlewka> пакет samba думается что у меня что то кривое просто)
<[Raiden]> чекинсталл часто делает кривые пакеты
<jlewka> FuryChaplain, http://paste.pro/1406900 это имено ошибка
<FuryChaplain> не надо ко мне обращаться: я нуб, я не смогу помочь
<jlewka> млин, а зачем его тогда все советывают?)
<FuryChaplain> что советуют?
<[Raiden]> те кто советует, тоже не понял как собирать пакеты.
<FuryChaplain> пусть скачает деб файл и установит
<jlewka> ну ща попробуй make install )
<[Raiden]> ну и вообще иногда он помогает
<FuryChaplain> если у меня есть проблемы, я иду в гугл. Рекомендую, он всегда услышит запрос.
<[Raiden]> почитай про dh_make , dpkg-buildpackage и т.д.
<[Raiden]> Если пакеты делат ьнадо.
<jlewka> надо поставить ток в принципи
<jlewka> попробую щас)
<[Raiden]> чекинстал вообще, тоже опции имеет, в некоторых случаях они могут влиять на результат )
<[Raiden]> подробней не ко мне
<jlewka> )
<Nor8> Unity 3D player не портировали под линукс, кто знает?
<Pante59> Nor8: ты!!!
<Nor8> Pante59: Тыкать друганам своим будешь!
<NGE01> всем доброго времени суток
<Pante59> в сети все на ты дядя
<Nor8> Pante59: Молча посиди, гопник
<NGE01> усёк!
<Pante59> гопник спасибо за комплимент
<jlewka> о... точно, вы мне идею поадли)
<Pante59> jlewka: по поводу
<jlewka> теперь я могу накоставать опов, они вас побанят, а я так невзнаай попрошу их о помощи)
<m00nkey> Ребят, проблема возникла, поставил хубунту, и не могу зайти под юзером, пишет не создан домашний каталог, под рутом всё работает, но я по нубости не могу создать этот самый домашний каталог :(
<m00nkey> подскажите плз как?
<jlewka> поставил убунту и зашел под рутом?
<m00nkey> угу
<m00nkey> хубунту
<jlewka> под рутом, в граф. оболочке?
<m00nkey> угу
<m00nkey>  %)
<Nor8> m00nkey: Ну а когда ставил, пользователя создал?
<jlewka> точно root пользователь был?)
<m00nkey> да
<m00nkey> да:)
<m00nkey> я когда хчат стартовал жаде он ругался что под рутом я)
<Nor8> m00nkey: Пользователь рут?
<jlewka> ну под рутом создай еще одного пользователя
<m00nkey> ээм как через терминал это сделать?
<jlewka> adduser
<jlewka> наверно
<m00nkey> пользователи и группы виснут на смерть при загрузке
<m00nkey> а как пароль поставить на юзера этого?
<m00nkey> аддюзер сработало
<vladgobelen> passwd юзер
<Pante59> m00nkey: http://linuxdzen.blogspot.com/2009/11/ubuntu.html
<NGE01> как заставить в deluge смотреть в соединение usb0, а всё остальное в ppp0?
<m00nkey> пасиба щя перезайдти попробую под юзером
<m00nkey_> gfcb,f dctv gjkexbkjcm)
<m00nkey_> spasibo vsem) poluchilos`
<Pante59> m00nkey ok
<jlewka> круто)
<jlewka> проверь файлик /etc/group
<m00nkey_> sudo nano /etc/group
<m00nkey_> oi
<Pante59> ubuntu 11.04 обновления пришли 14 пакетов
<jlewka> или еще круче сделай
<jlewka> passwd старый юзер
<jlewka> а потом попробуй зайти под тем юзверем и будет чадо
<Slimmy> Ура, установка прошла момент ошибки. Надеюсь, что все теперь будет без перебоев :)
<TorT> 1
<Pante59> Slimmy: ты еще досихпор ставиш?
<TorT> Всем привет, подскажите, есть ли софт, позволяющий пинговать удаленный хотс через определенный интервал времни, и записывать результаты вместе с текущим временем в файлик?
<Slimmy> Pante59: я загрузочную флешку делал :(
<TorT> нужно проследить именно задержку а не доступность
<Pante59> ааааааа!!!!!
<jlewka> TorT, ага ping + cron + date
<Pante59> диск упоротый да?
<Slimmy> Pante59: Фиг знает, купил за 45 рублей, ТДК в коробочке, а походу реально упоротый.
<Pante59> обновления прошли флеш упал:-D
<Pante59> аааа не работает
<Pante59> Slimmy: а че ставиш?
<Slimmy> Pante59: в смысле?
<Slimmy> Pante59: версия? 10.10
<Pante59> ясно
<NGE01> люди, тут что нет тех кто не знает как заставить прогу смотреть в один из вариантов соединения с инетом?
<DropSQL> ктот ставил pycharm на ubuntu? как его привязать к django? я из пакетов поставил django, а PyCharm Говорит что django не установлен :( подскажите плзщ
<Pante59> DropSQL: ты
<DropSQL> Pante59: более важны остальные вопросы :) первый это так... вводный вопрос
<Pante59> я не
<Pante59> DropSQL: http://alarin.blogspot.com/2009/05/blog-post.html
<DropSQL> Pante59: причем тут это? :)
<Pante59> ytpyf.
<Pante59> http://linuxdzen.ru/games/204-truecombatelite-shuter-ot-tretego-licza.html
<Slimmy> Большое спасибо всем, кто мне помогал с установкой. Особенно Pante59! Все заработало! ;)
<Pante59> ок
<[Raiden]> офтопну. Фотки красивые http://tvil.ru/register/statya
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Спасибо)
<dmay> йохохо! а што ето у вас тут происходит??
<const_se> йо
<dmay> const_se: что сломал?
<const_se> пока ничего, все еще впереди
<jumpjet67788> Але
<jumpjet67788> Кто нить
<const_se> да-да?
<jumpjet67788> Я тут первый раз
<Andante> чего шумишь?
<jumpjet67788> Первый раз в irc
<Andante> jumpjet67788, поздравляем. Что-нибудь еще, что нам НЕ нужно знать?
<jumpjet67788> Как я определю, что вам НЕ нужно знать?
<Andante> исходя из простой логики
<Andante> и из того соображения, что нам неинтересны чужие личные дела
<jumpjet67788> У меня вечная проблема со звуком
<dmay> jumpjet67788: по факту, нам _ничего_ не нужно знат из твоей жизни
<dmay> но тем не менее ты имеешь право попробовать нас заинтересовать
<jumpjet67788> Я_ничего_про_свою_жизнь_вам_не_говорю
<jumpjet67788> У меня звук с колонок на наушники не переключается
<Andante> jumpjet67788, А с чего ты начал когда на канал зашел? Перечитай еще раз.
<jumpjet67788> когда наушники в переднюю панел подключаешь
<jumpjet67788> то, с чего я начал, уже прошли
<Andante> если аппаратно не отключается, то там надо костыли городить.
<Andante> По дефолту проще щелкнуть кнопкой на колонках.
<dmay> Andante: спокойно. он вопрос задал. ждйм пять минут, никто не ответит, потом можно будет дальше унижать.
<jumpjet67788> В венде все ОК
<Andante> ну это вообще не аргумент
<Andante> dmay, А пока мы ждем, ничего если я попробую ответить?
<jumpjet67788> Значит, вы тут не помогаете, а унижаете? =(((
<Andante> jumpjet67788, Мы либо помогаем либо унижаем...
<vladgobelen> jumpjet67788: это убунту, это традиция
<Andante> Хотя иногда мы делаем это одновременно.
<dmay> Andante: ну попробуй, попробуй, я что, против чтоль? )
<dmay> jumpjet67788: велком ту коммьюнити, бейби :3
<Offoffoff> jumpjet67788: никто никого не унижает.
<Offoffoff> jumpjet67788: мы тебя спасаем.
<jumpjet67788> троломунити
<Offoffoff> jumpjet67788: твою бессмертную душу.
<Offoffoff> jumpjet67788: вытаскиваем в жестокий реальный мир.
<Andante> Вопрос-то кстати, не праздный. У меня такая же фигня, правда я не ковырял, я наушники к десктопу не цепляю.
<Andante> А на ноуте там аппаратно гасит колонки, когда втыкаешь наушники.
<Offoffoff> jumpjet67788: уж лучше мы будем несколько жестоки, чем тебя сразу убьют другие.
<Andante> jumpjet67788, сейлормунити
<skai> !q | jumpjet67788
<ubuntuhelp> jumpjet67788: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<skai> @voice Andante
<Andante> skai, Это за то, что я помочь пытался?
<jumpjet67788> А как ты мой ник определил - локальный ведь у меня srgargasg
<skai> Andante:  Andante | jumpjet67788, Мы либо помогаем либо унижаем...
<Andante> skai, И что?
<skai> Andante: кастрирую
<Andante> мы это уже обсуждали.
<skai> !rules | Andante
<ubuntuhelp> Andante: Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://goo.gl/ef85w http://goo.gl/5UWBR и http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<dmay> skai: ня? :3
<jumpjet67788> Так как реальный ник определить?
<skai> dmay: что ня?ты что тут позволяешь?уж от кого - так от тебя я бы ожидал, что ты будешь задирать новичков.а ты и молчишь
<Andante> skai, У тебя есть два варианта. Ты можешь дальше вести себя как женщина и забанить меня, либо ты можешь не обращать на меня внимания. А я буду и дальше помогать юзеру как умею... тем более что вопрос вроде как интересный.
<dmay> skai: он пока б-м адекватно себя чел, чего его задирать )
<inkvizitor68sl> @kban Andante 3600 annoying troll
<inkvizitor68sl> утра всем.
<jumpjet67788> Как тут весело
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: блин.мою добычу скушал
<jumpjet67788> жизнь кипит
<elfaimer> люди, скажите, канал archlinux-ru работает? Уже несколько дней вижу только список пользователей и все.
<jumpjet67788> Короче по делу
<inkvizitor68sl> elfaimer: а там все молчат
<jumpjet67788> У меня стоить 10.10
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: я правда думал выписать 7200
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: гг
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: я добрый
<Andante> Кто бы сомневался...
<vladgobelen> elfaimer:  http://enotstvo.selfip.org/416.png
<inkvizitor68sl> ну вот
<skai> @kban --user Andante
<inkvizitor68sl> теперь и за обход бана придется(
<skai> обход бана карается пожизненным
<inkvizitor68sl> @mode +b 79.126.86.81
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: ты с агафоновым поговори.чтобы доступ на бота дал
<inkvizitor68sl> ну нет у мня времени)
<inkvizitor68sl> сча, сервак поставлю, если время останется
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: автомод врубим и банлист бота будет.а то кансервин от переполнения теряется
<jumpjet67788> Я пробовал по табличке отсюда значения менять http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/alsa
<inkvizitor68sl> диски купил
<inkvizitor68sl> пока что 2х2.5 дюйма по 750
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: сэсэдэ?
<inkvizitor68sl> ну и 1600 гб уже воткнуть под стораджи
<jumpjet67788> Кто нить
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: издеваешься) ? 750 гиговый SSD, лол
<jumpjet67788> ответьте
<inkvizitor68sl> jumpjet67788: alsa ?
<jumpjet67788> Да
<dmay> !ask | jumpjet67788
<ubuntuhelp> jumpjet67788: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<inkvizitor68sl> jumpjet67788: а при чём тут 1010 и альса ?
<jumpjet67788> ubuntu 10.10
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: ну я на 512 гб видел один раз
<jumpjet67788> Когда пытался её обновить по инструкции  http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/alsa звук умер
<jumpjet67788> оказалось версия ядра не подходит
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: по цене самолета, лол.
<inkvizitor68sl> jumpjet67788: ты пульс снес?
<jumpjet67788> после обновления ядра слетели иксы - я так понял что дрова для видюхи надо было установить
<jumpjet67788> пульс сносил - не помогло
<jumpjet67788> поставил все обратно
<elfaimer> кто-то знает, как в хроме управляться с ссылками, в которых есть кириллические символы? Не могу скачать .torrent файл, название которго на кириллице. Вместо него грузит файл download.php
<elfaimer> через фаерфокс все ок
<jumpjet67788> Юзай файрфокс
<elfaimer> в фаерфоксе свои глюки
<inkvizitor68sl> elfaimer: всё в хроме с этим нормально
<inkvizitor68sl> обнови
<elfaimer> последняя версия у меня
<inkvizitor68sl> обновиятебесказал,машужвать
<inkvizitor68sl> aptitude update && aptititude install google-chrome-unstable
<inkvizitor68sl> 12.0.712.0 dev - и это не последняя
<jumpjet67788> А нах приставка dev в конце?
<jumpjet67788> Последняя
<dmay> я за бан
<inkvizitor68sl> ...
<inkvizitor68sl> @voice jumpjet67788
<jumpjet67788> Чё
<inkvizitor68sl> короче я пошел ставить raid и ось на сервер, не поминайте лихом
<inkvizitor68sl> jumpjet67788: см. выше.
<jumpjet67788> Ничего не понимаю
<jumpjet67788> Я же сказал
<dmay> вот за то что сказал, за то и получиль
<[Raiden]> дейлибилды хромиума веселей
<[Raiden]> )
<skai> [Raiden]: стейбл хром няшнее
<jumpjet67788> А что я сказал?
<vladgobelen> skai: Так он там версию меняет как реактивный..
<jumpjet67788> Зачем приставка dev в конце?
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<[Raiden]> может быть, я фен фф. Хромиум смотрю иногда.
<jumpjet67788> :-(
<dmay> в нашем элитарном обществе не принято вульгарно выражаться -_О
<elfaimer> ни фига, по ссылке http://atreck.dnet/download.php?id=9213&name=На запад.torrent с локального треккера вместо файла На запад.torrent хром грузит файл download.php
<inkvizitor68sl> положил системник на бок, а оттуда ничего не выпало и ни одна деталька не пошевелилась оО
<skai> vladgobelen: в стейбле - не так реактивно.
<inkvizitor68sl> вот что значит корпус за 4к.. )
<inkvizitor68sl> это без БП
<inkvizitor68sl> с БП 7
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: купил все таки для маленькой домашней коробки?
<vladgobelen> skai: Хм. http://clients.futuremark.com/peacekeeper/results.action?key=3F5O
<vladgobelen> skai: Чуть больше года назад я тестировал 4-5 версии. Уже десятая..
<[Raiden]> Хм, мой текущий корпус мне подарен, перед этим найден на помойке какой-то комп. фирмы.
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: да он давно стоит, харды купил сегодня
<skai> нуну.за год - 10 обновлений
<[Raiden]> ничего не высыпается
<[Raiden]> )
<skai> я на фф в месяц раза два-три обновы получал
<elfaimer> есть идеи?
<vladgobelen> это только цельных версий. А ведь есть еще цифры после нуля.
<vladgobelen> тьфу, после точки
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: я тож могу на бок опложить - и ничего не выпадет:)
 * skai обладатель ноутбука
<skai> vladgobelen: ну да.максимум раз-два обновят, если чет критическое обнаружат уязвимое.а так - все в след релизе плюшки
<elfaimer> в гугле вчера весь вечер рылся, здесь никто не знает, капец
<skai> elfaimer: ну ты бы дал ссылку на чтото общедоступное
<skai> elfaimer: может глюк тока у тя.а проверить никак не получится
<elfaimer> в других местах все нормально. Мне интересно, почему фаерфокс ссылку видит как На запад.torrent, а хром как %CD%E0%20%C7%E0%EF%E0%E4.torrent ?
<dmay> патамушта по стандартам
<dmay> а сервер, видимо, не умеет это нормально обрабатывать
<elfaimer> обидно
<elfaimer> что за стандарты такие? где можно почитать?
<Sergey_IT> ку
<NGE01> lf
<NGE01> да
<slimmy> Ура, наконец-таки я перешел на Ubuntu. Да здравствует целый день мучений! :)
<dmay> видимо что-то сломалось
<dmay> ладно, придёт ещё через денек
<dmay> о, вернулся
<slimmy> Я то? :)
<dmay> slimmy: уже что-то сломал?
<slimmy> Нет, я просто не совсем разобрался с клиентом IRC.
<slimmy> Постепенно осваиваюсь. Меня, например, как блоггера, крайне радует наличие большого количество приложений для соц. сетей.
<Sergey_IT> slimmy, соц сети - зло
<slimmy> Sergey_IT, игры - зло, соц. сети - зло, а между прочим и то, и то является неплохим источником дохода. Во втором случае, как приток посетителей на сайт.
<AMindMobile> кто-нибудь пользуется линуксовым DC++ клиентом ?
<AMindMobile> желательно в корбине :)
<Sergey_IT> slimmy, это доход не тех, кто там сидит, а тех, кто рулит этим стадом
<vladgobelen> AMindMobile: под линукс на данный момент есть всего один дц-клиент приличный.
<AMindMobile> vladgobelen: мне нечто особенное нужно
<vladgobelen> AMindMobile: Подробнее
<AMindMobile> vladgobelen: чтобы работал в консоли, а управлять можно было удаленно через веб-гуи например
<vladgobelen> Понятно. Мне такое тоже нужно, но пока такого нет.
<AMindMobile> vladgobelen: благодарю.
<slimmy> Sergey_IT, при правильном подходе, трафик с соц. сетей можно неплохо монетизировать. Проверено на своем опыте. Так что, заработать можно.
<vladgobelen> AMindMobile: ейскальтдцпп делают демона без гуя, так что в скором времени может быть будет.
<vladgobelen> AMindMobile: А пока если консоль - микродц2
<Sergey_IT> slimmy, кончай прыгать )
<AMindMobile> просто консоль - не хочется, хочется чтобы там крутилось, а тут управлял..
<slimmy> Sergey_IT, да я не могу настроить клиент, чтобы он при закрытии окна не выходил с канала.
<Sergey_IT> AMindMobile, так напиши софт
<vladgobelen> AMindMobile: Всем хочется. Но пока нет такого. Есть жалкие подобия, но они не работают.
<Sergey_IT> slimmy, если пиджин - то где-то галочка есть...
<vladgobelen> AMindMobile: Советую смотреть в сторону ейскальтдцпп
<AMindMobile> Sergey_IT: композитор не всегда поэт
<slimmy> У меня дефолтный Empathy.
<KukMan> что  значит столбец TIME в htop'е?
<KukMan> сколько процесора в сумме скушал процес?
<vladgobelen> KukMan: тайм это по буржуйски - время
<romewal> 111
<XuMuK> лии куу))
<Sergey_IT> чего орешь! Распугаешь остатки (
<slimmy1> А этот ПидГин в трее не висит что ли?
<Sergey_IT> slimmy1, у меня висит
<slimmy1> Sergey_IT, а вот у меня только скайп в трее висит и усе.
<Abbattar> AllTray вам в помощь
<Sergey_IT> slimmy1, в установках пидгина - show system tray icon - always
<slimmy1> Ок, спасибо.
<go8765> подскажите пжлс - как можно запустить внезапно исчезнувший звук в убунте ?
<Sergey_IT> go8765, переставить, не?
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ну тож наверное вариант
<[Raiden]> попробуй удалить ~/.pulse и ~/.asoundrc если есть
<go8765> Sergey_IT: пробовал и пульс удалял и переустанавливал альсу им опять ставил пульс - непомогло
<go8765> мне кажется проблема возможно с правами - такое может быть ?
<Sergey_IT> go8765, все что угодно может быть...
<[Raiden]> возможно, если менял. Или , если всё подряд пускал под рутом из под юзера ) судо не меняет $HOME если без ключей и некотоыре конфиги в хомпапке могут получить права рута
<Sergey_IT> у него вроде после обновления отвалилось... а версия какая?
<go8765> Sergey_IT:  версия ядра ?
<[Raiden]> косяк который я описал лечится chown -R
<Sergey_IT> убунты
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], опасно
<[Raiden]> почему?
<go8765> [Raiden]: z руками права пользователя через гуи менял - как-раз в месте использования аудио и видео - но потом вроде назад всё поставил
<go8765> Sergey_IT: 10.10 2.6.35-26
<[Raiden]> сделай sudo chown -R твойюзер:твойюзер /home/твойюзер  , и ещё проверь в какие группы он входит. Ну и альзу и пульс верни как были до сноса.
<[Raiden]> больше без логов или ругани программ сказать нечего
<[Raiden]> снос  ~/.pulse и ~/.asoundrc убирает юзерские настройки звука, если они были
<go8765> [Raiden]: это может быть источником проблемы ? (и что это васче ?) chown: невозможно получить доступ к «/home/go8765/.gvfs»: Отказано в доступе
<go8765> [Raiden]: 'nj всё xznj из ругани
<go8765> *это всё что из
<[Raiden]> чоун меняет владельца. То что ругается - фиг с ним, не важно
<copyerfiled> а существуют iptv плаеры под убунту?
<[Raiden]> на .gvfs вроде всегда ругается, не думал почему
<go8765> [Raiden]:  я имею ввиду что ткое - /.gvfs ?
<[Raiden]> да вроде, почти любой
<[Raiden]> влц точно
<[Raiden]> тотем, мплейер тоже потоковое видео умеют и плейелисты держат.
<[Raiden]> но влц больше всего таких сетевых форматов умеет
<copyerfiled> а во точно влц есть
<[Raiden]> go8765: незнаю, думаю как с разделами связан ои наутилусом
<go8765> [Raiden]: а как группы посмотреть ?
<[Raiden]> go8765: система , администрирование , пользователи и группы. Или cat /etc/group , groups и т.д.
<[Raiden]> go8765: можешь в общем-то как выше сказали сделать, бекапни /home и переставь. )
<go8765> [Raiden]: гуевину я то знаю - но в ней не нажимается кнопка дополнительно - которая за группы и показывает
<[Raiden]> а там кнопки разблокировать нету?
<NGE01> [Raiden]: go8765: а чего стреслось?
<go8765> [Raiden]: неа, все остальные норм нажимаются - а эта не нажим.
<[Raiden]> NGE01: говорит звук пропал , и вроде права где-то менял. )
<go8765> NGE01: звук исчез
<go8765> [Raiden]: djn там где я поменял - сейчас кнопка и не нажимается
<[Raiden]> попробуй ...  gksu users-admin
<[Raiden]> запустить
<[Raiden]> незнаю почему не нажимается _ права может так наменял что у юзера их маловато стало )
<[Raiden]> как-то лень вникать как эти гуйные фигны гномовские работают.
<go8765> [Raiden]: z просто сначала добавил пользователю права на использование аудио и видео - а потом опять убрал - и вроде всё
<[Raiden]> верю ) но почему неработает - незнаю )
<[Raiden]> мало инфы. Была бы какая-то ругань от программ или логи с варнингами или эррорами
<[Raiden]> а так...
<[Raiden]> подземный стук
<go8765> [Raiden]: через gksu  не вот такое вот и виснет http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0405/h_1302031947_4e6891507f.png
<go8765> [Raiden]: плееры не ругаются - где есчё ругань посмотреть ?
<NGE01> go8765: знакомо, решил пересборкой алсы и пульса, вот так sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude reinstall alsa-utils alsa-base linux-sound-base indicator-sound pulseaudio
<NGE01> да и ещё не вздумай пересобирать с помощью apt-get, потому что это з а р а з а ломает зависимости
<go8765> NGE01: спс - пробую
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> то что выше не пересборка, переустановка
<NGE01> в практике одно и тоже вот только способы разные)))
<[Raiden]> пор апт оставлю без коментов, всякое бывает )
<[Raiden]> у меня было обратное с аптитудой.
<NGE01> [Raiden]: не главное как обозвать а главное что бы помогало)))
<[Raiden]> ок )
<Sergey_IT> go8765, а alsamixer?
<NGE01> [Raiden]: не я больше доверяю аптитуде, я даже ее на н900 закинул, а то и там апт напакастил)))
<[Raiden]> Хм, может реально какой-то канал просто на 0 или на цифровой выход преключилось )
<[Raiden]> подергать всё в альзамиксере вариант
<go8765> NGE01: неомогло  :(
<NGE01> [Raiden]: а что говорит alsamixer
<NGE01> go8765: а что говорит alsamixer ?
<[Raiden]> я не понял вопроса, это микшер, он не говорит )
<[Raiden]> кстати, может кому-то больше понравится gnome-alsamixer , есть в репах...
<go8765> Sergey_IT: http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0405/h_1302032559_855c4c3793.png
<NGE01> [Raiden]: какая гадасть у меня 4летний ребёнок даже предпочитает консольный вариант))))
<go8765> стоп пока - вроде появилось
<go8765> ВСЕМ СПАСИБО -появилось
<NGE01> go8765: поздравляю
<Sergey_IT> что было?
<go8765> Sergey_IT: ну как всегда - всё крайне серьёзно было (хотя я всё вроде проверил до этого - видимо не очень внимательно ) в микшере пару галок mute + увеличить громкость :)
<Sergey_IT> go8765, в лине везде так, внимание и никакой паники )
<Sergey_IT> и никаких резких движений, пока не поймешь, что делаешь
<go8765> Sergey_IT: lsr я вроде почти уже без резких движений :) (от резких движений - уже пару раз приходилось переустанавливать систему - так что я решил - без них как-то обойдусь :)
<NGE01> go8765: я когда только пришол в линукс 5 лет назад , тоже часто переустанавливал, а вот последнии 2года и забыл что это такое))))
<go8765> Sergey_IT: ещё такой вопрос -при загрузке постоянно появляется надпись - fb:conflicting fb hw ussage intel drm fb vs VESA VGA ?
 * Sergey_IT за 3 года ни разу не переустанавливал
<NGE01> Sergey_IT: а на лине сколько?
<Sergey_IT> 3
<go8765> NGE01: у  меня тоже похоже - первый год - стабильно - раз в 2-3 месяца переустанавливал систему (кстати после линя с форточками совсем по другому уже как-то работать начинаешь ) очень интересное ощущение
<Abbattar> Марк Шаттлворт посетит конференцию ROSS '2011, которая пройдёт 12 апреля при активном участии Canonical, Novell, RedHat и РАСПО
<go8765> никто не знает чё это за надпись fb:conflicting fb hw ussage intel drm fb vs VESA VGA ?
<AMindMobile> как рекурсивно присвоить права пользователя, группы ?
<NGE01> go8765: что на форточки смотришь как на недо систему?
<Abbattar> Полробности http://www.pcweek.ru/foss/article/detail.php?ID=129746
<Abbattar> *Подробности
<Sergey_IT> go8765, погугли по тексту (fb - фреймбуфер)
<go8765> NGE01: не - просто как-то более вдумчиво пользуешься её после линя - аккуратнее что-ли , а не как всегда - трац, бац ...
<NGE01> go8765: если я провельно понял то это фрейм буфер интегрированной фидяхи конфликтует с фрейм буфером другой дискретной видяхой
<go8765> NGE01: у меня одна видяха вроде ...
<[koshka]> ночи
<Sergey_IT> go8765, http://us.yhs4.search.yahoo.com/yhs/search?fr=altavista&itag=ody&q=fb%3Aconflicting+fb+hw+ussage+intel+drm+fb+vs+VESA+VGA&kgs=1&kls=0
<[Raiden]> Марк говоря по-русски умеет шпарить.
<[Raiden]> Наверное научился когда к полетам готовился )
<Abbattar> Наверное
<Abbattar> Как раз к 12 апреля приедет
<NGE01> go8765: кинь вывод sudo lspci | grep VGA
<go8765> Sergey_IT: я как-раз уже читаю . спс . а это случ. не связано стем что мне каждый раз надо в консоле прописывать после загрузки xrandr -s 0 из-за какой-то вайновской игры которая убила моё разрешение монитора ?
<go8765> NGE01: go8765@go8765-G31MX-S2:~$  sudo lspci | grep VGA
<go8765> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<AMindMobile> уважаемые, если есть каталог, в нем подкаталоги и в них куча файлов, как этому всему сразу дать права на чтение-запись определенного пользователя и группы ?
<dmay> chmod/chown -R
<go8765> AMindMobile: sudo chown -R твойюзер:твойюзер /home/твойюзер  не ?
<AMindMobile> dmay: go8765: спасибо за -R
<[Raiden]> AMindMobile: для группы например так: chmod g+rw -R /папка , только... Для листинга\просмотра каталогов надо ещё +x на них.
<[koshka]> Sergey_IT: няу
<go8765> NGE01: а это случ. не связано стем что мне каждый раз надо в консоле прописывать после загрузки xrandr -s 0 из-за какой-то вайновской игры которая убила моё разрешение монитора ? (и может знаешь как от этой напасти избавиться ?)
<AMindMobile> заработало всё в трансмишн как положено
<AMindMobile> спасибо ребят за помощь
<go8765> AMindMobile: а чё было ?
<AMindMobile> go8765: работал трансмишн нормально, убунта обновилась и почему-то потребовала ребут. После ребута трансмишн стал работать от юзера debian-transmission, изменил расположение конфига своего, и те торренты, которые не принадлежали этому юзеру, он не
<AMindMobile> видел и предлагал скачать их заново
<NGE01> go8765: тут я тебе не советчик.... я бы на твоём месте стёр xorg.conf и ребутнулся, по идеи должно помочь, потому что при загрузке он должен создовать новый.... но лучше что бы кто то подтвердил что так и происходит, а то останешься без иксов)))
<go8765> подтвердите кто-то :) ?
<Abbattar> Задать вопрос Марку:   http://www.pcweek.ru/foss/blog/foss/903.php
<rekcuFniarB> Так иксам сейчас не нужен xorg.conf если дрова не проприетарные стоят, не?
<rekcuFniarB> Тоесть без xorg.cong используется свободный драйвер.
<NGE01> rekcuFniarB: вроде так теперь, не помню
<go8765> а где можно посмотреть лог загрузки ?
<artus> go8765, а ты его включил?
<NGE01> dmesg
<Sergey_IT> [koshka]: привет )
<[koshka]> :)
<artus> go8765, $~>cat /etc/default/bootlogd                                                                                                                           23:19
<artus> # Run bootlogd at startup ?
<artus> BOOTLOGD_ENABLE=Yes
<Sergey_IT> go8765, на форуме темы были - игры ломают разрешение, я не играю
<go8765> artus: спс
<go8765> пшол я перезагружусь
<go8765> подскажите плиз что это за крики ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/589889/
<dmay> крики боли и мучений...
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: http://itmages.ru/image/view/162193/97a5fdd2
<inkvizitor68sl> ой
<inkvizitor68sl> http://itmages.ru/image/view/162193/97a5fdd2
<inkvizitor68sl> картина репина...
<inkvizitor68sl> хотелось бы заметить, что в системе есть только 2 диска по 750, 2 по 250, 1 на 320
<artus> эммм
<artus> а , lvm
<artus> ну или фиг его знает)
<go8765> Sergey_IT: а как сделать - что бы после каждой перезагрузки звук не отключался опять ? и его не надо было в микшере врубать вручную ?
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: угу
<Sergey_IT> go8765, ищи и копай )
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: оно видит диски, которые у меня в LVM загнаны
<Sergey_IT> go8765, может игрушка тебе и звук подправила?
<go8765> Sergey_IT: не - звук токо сегодня начал самовыключаться вроде/ а игрушка разрешение гораздо раньше убила
<inkvizitor68sl> спокойной все
<ink_sleep> http://lwn.net/Articles/437018/ страшилку на ночь
<ink_sleep> вам
<artus> ну че , иксы зло )
<vladgobelen> а есть альтернативы?
<shenmue> ксоргу? есть
<vladgobelen> например?
<shenmue> например в гугол загляни
<shenmue> про wayland надеюсь слышал уже
<go8765> shenmue: и куда его лепит - к юнити только ?
<go8765> *лепить
<shenmue> эм...
<shenmue> а вот причем тут я?
<go8765> shenmue: я у тебя просто увидел это ... :)
<shenmue> ну писали что и убунту и рэдхэт и еще кто то перейдут на вэйлэнд
<shenmue> а ксорг устарел уже на 20 лет
<go8765> его сейчас можно приделать к 10.10 без юнити 7
<shenmue> откуда мне знать
<go8765> artus: xnj скажешь ?
<go8765> *что
<artus> go8765, ничего ) пока его допилят, когда это еще будет)
<go8765> artus: в юнити он же есть уже вроде как ?
<artus> дык вроде как или есть? )
<shenmue> ты как бы понятия путаешь
<go8765> они разве не этот менеджер там используют ?
<shenmue> рабочее окружение и графичиский сервер
<go8765> в указанном окружении используется данный графический сервер. не ?
<shenmue> там ксоррг
<go8765> ладно. я в этом не поним. всё-равно...
<go8765> shenmue: точн. я их перепутал )
<artus> go8765, ну для начала граф сервер и окружение независимые величины)
<go8765> ладн. кто-то может помочь с iptables ?
<go8765> оно при загрузке чё-то ругаться начало http://paste.ubuntu.com/589889/
<[Raiden]> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/linux/116919/
<IchEsseDichAuf> [Raiden]: что нибудь годное есть, играешь во что-либо?
<[Raiden]> в урбан бывает бегаю
<[Raiden]> и всё
<IchEsseDichAuf> урбан, это квака с пришельцами?
<[Raiden]> Ну , нет, скорее помесь кс и арены
<[Raiden]> urban terror
<[Raiden]> пришельцы alien arena
<IchEsseDichAuf> ышдщ и
<IchEsseDichAuf> лол http://www.spiele-pc.info/urban-terror/
<IchEsseDichAuf> мой первый хинт в гугле, и душевный такой скрин
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/games/urban_terror_4/
<abacaba> hi
<artus> @mode -b *!~quassel@2001:67c:7c:40d7:224:54ff:fe21:31c
<go8765> IchEsseDichAuf: вот кстати неплохие иногда попадаются http://rutracker.org/forum/viewforum.php?f=899
<IchEsseDichAuf> да, я уже кое-чего там накачал
<[Raiden]> хехе, крутой сэм.
<IchEsseDichAuf> и сижу майнкрафтю пару дней.
<[Raiden]> там по сети режим кооператив есть
<[Raiden]> можно толпой ботов мочить
<go8765> помогите кто-то с iptables
<go8765> пожалуйста.....
<[Raiden]> не пользуюсь
<go8765> [Raiden]: но разбираешься ?
<[Raiden]> неа
<[Raiden]> если что-то просто надо, посмотри ufw \ gufw
<go8765> [Raiden]: даже не знаешь что это значит http://paste.ubuntu.com/589889/ ?
<[Raiden]> убунтовская надстройка над иптаблес
<go8765> [Raiden]: в ней то и проблема походу
<[Raiden]> там указаны какие-то файлы и номера строк.
<[Raiden]> открой посмотри что там, попробуй закоментировать или удалить
<go8765> [Raiden]: это мне хватило ума понять :0
<[Raiden]> лучше сначала забекапить )
<go8765> я не могу найти что открыть
<[Raiden]> ещё у тебя косяк с /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<go8765> не - iptables
<[Raiden]> сделай sudo cp /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<go8765> c альсой я вроде разобрался
<[Raiden]> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base, it will be ignored in a future release
<[Raiden]> xnj ,s dfhybyu yt gjkexfnm
<[Raiden]> что бы варнинг не получать
<go8765> [Raiden]: там  аж 1 строчка : options snd-hda-intel model=auto
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ну и ладно, зато в твоем посте целых 4 строки с предупреждением
<[Raiden]> go8765: а ты пользуешся фаерволом, он тебе нужен?
<[Raiden]> наверное, можно просто выключить ufw
<go8765> [Raiden]: неа\он встроенный вроде как
<go8765> я порты пару раз пытался открыть - а так больше - нет
<[Raiden]> набери ufw disable , с sudo наверное , ну или как выше, руками поправляй файлы.
<[Raiden]> под линукс мало что генерит паразитный траф, и мало что постоянно смотрит в сеть
<[Raiden]> я лично вообще не юзаю фаервол )
<go8765> [Raiden]: dc` гениальное - просто (я его руками выключил из гуи :0
<go8765> *всё
<[Raiden]> ок
<dmitriywithers> всем ночера, народ =) вопрос тут есть...
<[Raiden]> привет
<dmitriywithers> о, живые есть вродь как))) короч вопрос такой... как ставить убунту и хакинтош на один комп...???
<[Raiden]> без понятия.
<[Raiden]> загрузчик убунты можно восстановить  с лайва, так чт ов какой последовательности ставить - пофиг.
<[Raiden]> а установка хакинтоша это не к нам.
<go8765> а как пользоваться например проигрывателем с милозвучным названием xfmpc ? (я туда добавить ничё не могу ?)
<dmitriywithers> да я уже ставил. прост не охота сносить полностью все, винду не жалко какбы. прост спрашиваю совета))) кстать, в ирсси понимаешь? если да, то как ставить темы и скрипты
<[Raiden]> go8765: это вроде клиент для мпд. Смотри настройки mpd
<dmitriywithers> го, на мпд он как вижу. да? конфиг посмотри свой... могу свой кинуть как пример
<[Raiden]> я советую посмотреть clementine
<[Raiden]> очень безпроблемный плейер )
<go8765> [Raiden]: сколько  времени он сканирует у тебя библиотеку ?
<[Raiden]> да как-то не засекал. С нуля наверное пару минут +-
<dmitriywithers> го, сонату поставь)))
<[Raiden]> а частичное обновление меньше минуты
<[Raiden]> и вроде можно слущать пока идет обновление
<go8765> [Raiden]: он у меня всю библ. никак не может просканир...
<[Raiden]> Хм )
<[Raiden]> может у меня маленькая, я незнаю )
<[Raiden]> а версия плейера какая?
<dmitriywithers> блин, я кому пишу то?))) помочь пытаюсь))))
<go8765> 0.3
<go8765> dmitriywithers: это мне ?
<dmitriywithers> да
<go8765> dmitriywithers: про сонату всмысле отреагировать ... ?
<[Raiden]> go8765: Эм, ты про мпд чтоли?
<[Raiden]> у меня его вообще нету
<[Raiden]> а клементин последняя версия 0.7
<dmitriywithers> короч, лови мой мпд конфиг, правь под себя пути и будет тебе счастье: http://pastebin.com/0kW2Vw3Q ))))
<go8765> [Raiden]: gijk обновляться я
<go8765> *пшол
<go8765> dmitriywithers: соната  тоже мпд ?
<dmitriywithers> lf
<dmitriywithers> да
<[Raiden]> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0406/h_1302043645_2afe2d3bde.png
<go8765> dmitriywithers:  я просто пока не понимаю что такое мпд - надо погуглить походу....
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: А он умеет в узкую полоску свернуться?)
<[Raiden]> go8765: мпд как бы плейер-демон, висит как служба. И может управлятья клиентом, локально или по сети.
<go8765> [Raiden]: эти общие слова мне известны :) - мне бы в использовании и настройки разобраться слегка
<dmitriywithers> вот скрин сонаты http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0406/h_1302043833_8cd383bde2.png
<[Raiden]> vladgobelen: неа, минимальный вариант так выглядит http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0406/h_1302043818_679776f803.png
<[Raiden]> можно свернуть в трей )
<vladgobelen> http://enotstvo.selfip.org/420.png
<vladgobelen> не
<dmitriywithers> блин... не пойму как в irssi ставить темы и плагины...
<vladgobelen> в трей тянуться долго
<vladgobelen> а так - ткнул и все
<go8765> [Raiden]: это мне клементину показываешь ? я её видел даже на винде  :)
<[Raiden]> если лень тянуться, можно включить глобальные хоткеи. Закину ещё картинку, с прикрученными коньками
<[Raiden]> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0406/h_1302043977_b815fc294a.png
<shenmue> а вы чем меряетесь?
<[Raiden]> go8765: Хм, ок )
<[Raiden]> Да ничем, просто я плейер рекламлю. Или нет, просто нашел повод картинками покидаться
<shenmue> а что за плеер?
<dmitriywithers> ау, кто объяснит насчет ирсси? / Рейд, слух, ты через пиджин сидишь тут или через квирк?
<go8765> [Raiden]:  я первым делом когда систему ставлю - начинаю судорожно мониторить все виды плееров и ставить их - вот в винде 0.7 клементина стоит - сам удивился почему в лине 0.3
<[Raiden]> я через квирк.
<shenmue> меня и ритм бокс устраивает. свернул в трей и он играет. собстна что еще надо?
<dmitriywithers> го, ты б еще про скайп вспомнил =) про эту вечную бету...
<[Raiden]> У меня ест ьформаты котоыре не понимает ритмбокс, и ещё там визуализация виногда висит.
<[Raiden]> а так согласен
<[Raiden]> cue в общем хватает, а резать на треки лень. Клементит с 0.7 версии их умеет.
#ubuntu-ru 2011-04-06
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: так и до клавы лениво..
<[Raiden]> vladgobelen: )
<dmitriywithers> блин: Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: kvirc-data (= 4:4.0.2-1) шо за фигня то?
<[Raiden]> можно вообще не сворачивать впринципе и в 1 клик управлять. Если запускать на отдельном столе. :) В общем сворачивание в полоску можно пережить.
<vladgobelen> ненене.. я на кедах очень долго не  мог избавиться от аудишса
<vladgobelen> Он как раз сворачивается, хоть и не так компактно..
<[Raiden]> qmmp ещё нормальный, может быть , ели не считать ифейс винампа 2.х , самый нормальный. Он даже iso.wv читает ) Как отдельыне треки.
<vladgobelen> он не управляется из консоли
<[Raiden]> )
<vladgobelen> хз как из него получить текущую тему
<[Raiden]> из qmmp?
<vladgobelen> угу
<[Raiden]> в нем надо включить модуль mpris
<[Raiden]> а потом примерно так  qdbus org.mpris.qmmp /Player GetMetadata |sed -ne '2p;11p' |sed -e 's/.*://'|tr '\n' '|' |sed -e's/|/ -/g'
<vladgobelen> хех.. поздно уже
<[Raiden]> это мой костыль )
<vladgobelen> вот и я себе костыль сделал
<vladgobelen> теперь могу юзать любой консольный плеер
<vladgobelen> сейчас например - дедбиф
<[Raiden]> deadbeef --nowplaying "%a - %t"
<vladgobelen> ага) вроде того
<[Raiden]> а ты как выводишь?
<vladgobelen> к ейскальтдцпп скрипт сделал
<[Raiden]> что ещё добавил?
<[Raiden]> Хотя ладно, не важно )
<[Raiden]> ейскалт тоже юзаю, правда тихо качаю и всё )
<vladgobelen> deadbeef --nowplaying "+me %a - %t; Длина песни %l; Уже прослушал %e | [Powered by UniP 0.0.1 | Gentoo GNU/Linux]"\
<[Raiden]> ясно...
<vladgobelen> ))
<shenmue> чот смотрю повелитиль стихии
<shenmue> ничо не понятно
<[Raiden]> в квирке эо примерно так выглядит exec -b  ( /usr/local/scripts/dnp  )  { me np: $1-; }
<XuMuK> я наконец то в комнату из зала переехал))
<XuMuK> а то развёлся скоро год, как, а комп всё в зале стоят))
<dmitriywithers> химик, даров. а я вот собрался =)
<dmitriywithers> ничего не пойму... как на автозапуск поставить скрипт в этом консольном ирке?
<XuMuK[TLF]> dmitriywithers, что ж таг?
<dmitriywithers> а что в этом плохого? =)
<XuMuK[TLF]> да ничо...
<XuMuK[TLF]> дмитрий да ничо, зависит от обстоятельств
<XuMuK[TLF]> прикольная штука голосовой набор охренеть работает
<XuMuK[TLF]> га га га га га га га
<dmitriywithers> с гуглом балуешься?)))
<XuMuK[TLF]> ага)
<XuMuK[TLF]> китай не надо париться набирается ручную))
<XuMuK[TLF]> теперь*
<dmitriywithers> хех))) а меня вообще не понимает)))
<[Raiden]> в ноклах голосовой набор обучающийся
<XuMuK[TLF]> только надо косяки проверять))
<[Raiden]> в симбе 9.4
<XuMuK[TLF]> симьа умерла)
<XuMuK> кароче поигралсо и хватит))
<[Raiden]> пока нет. в этом году у нокии будет 12 смартфонов. И они планируют 150млн девайсов с симбой продать
<theaxe> Ïðèâåò âñåì. ß òîëüêî ñîáèðàþñü ñòàâèòü Ubuntu. Âîçíèê âîïðîñ. Ëþáûå äðàéâåðà äëÿ Linux ïîäîéäóò äëÿ Ubuntu?
<ubuntuhelp> theaxe! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<shenmue> кому нужна симба7?
<[Raiden]> не могу ответить )
<[Raiden]> некоторые покупают нокию по инерции.
<shenmue> наверное
<dmitriywithers> дык а чем они плохи?))
<XuMuK> [Raiden]: ето уже зомби))
<shenmue> симбиан? или непонятная политика нокия?
<vladgobelen> А есть конкурент у n900?
<theaxe> iOS ïðàâèò ìèðîì)
<ubuntuhelp> theaxe! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<XuMuK> я вот не понимаю, почему они в свое время не сделали ставку ни на мигу ни на маэмо...
<shenmue> зачем если 90% продаж симбина чисто на нокии?
<[Raiden]> неа. Есть некотоыре слухи , что нокиа может потом когда-нить выпустить модель с миго, но только слухи. И ещё видимо будет смартфон от интел.
<XuMuK> а теперь вапще с виндой скорешковались...
<vladgobelen> я уже пару недель ищу, кроме n900 брать вообще нечего
<[Raiden]> если уже не вышел
 * XuMuK *thumbs NOKIA down*
<[Raiden]> думаю мс заплатила за сворачивание девайсов с миго. А так уже какие-то новости и наработкипросачивались. Наверное почти готово всё было )
<go8765> у когото работает http://www.gnome-look.org/
<[Raiden]> гномлук несколько часов назад работал, сча снова нет
<shenmue> часто падает
<XuMuK> гг)
<shenmue> чо чо?
<[Raiden]> моЖете тут полазить http://browse.deviantart.com/customization/skins/linuxutil/gnome/gtk2/
<shenmue> это арт.гном. сакс
<go8765> судя по всему придётся
<shenmue> могу красивую тему скинуть
<shenmue> черную
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-3.png правда я еще попилил ее
<go8765> shenmue:мне  коньки надо попробовать настроиить
<shenmue> манов полно как и конфигов
 * shenmue хочет большой моник
<[Raiden]> на сколько большой?
<shenmue> 1280 на чот там в высоту
<[Raiden]> а.. в высоту.
<shenmue> гном и кеды отлично смотряться на больших мониках. а у мня гном это жирное толстое страшное .... мат...
<sharikoff> artus: q
<sharikoff> искал?
<shenmue> потому уменьшаю все элементы и растояние между ними
<[Raiden]> я 24 дюйма хочу 1920х1200 , но пока не получается ) И есть некоторая боязно что они совсем пропадут в пользу 16:9
<[Raiden]> боязнь
<vladgobelen> 1920 на 1080 лучше
<shenmue> у меня виддюха поддерживает 1920 на 1200 =)
<vladgobelen> зато по горизонтали места больше
<vladgobelen> кстати, убунту на это теперь и ориентируется)
<shenmue> ну это правильно идти в ногу со временем
<dmitriywithers> так, пробуем с qutIM написать...
<shenmue> ирц клиенты выбираешь?
<dmitriywithers> вродь норм... правда глючит этот мессенджер, но в цедлом норм... / типа того, выбираю... смотрю через что удобно будет...
<vladgobelen> пси+ - наше фсио!
<shenmue> я вот тоже про пси подумал
<shenmue> жаббер юзал до знакомства с асей
<dmitriywithers> пси как то меня не оч устроил. как джаббер, то норм. но как начнешь с транспортами мучится...
<vladgobelen> аськи больше нету
<shenmue> нету?
<shenmue> это как?
<vladgobelen> ее мэйл выкупил
<vladgobelen> и сразу спам попер, как в агенте))
<shenmue> это я знаю
<shenmue> кино фигня
<dmitriywithers> кто скинет ссылочку на пси этот + желательно на скачивание деба
<vladgobelen> разве в репо нету?
<dmitriywithers> а, все, нашел
<shenmue> а можно же сразу ссылки делать
<shenmue> на апт
<vladgobelen> http://psi-im.org/download/lang/ru
<vladgobelen> стоп
<vladgobelen> это простой
<vladgobelen> блин.. не помню где допиленный
<dmitriywithers> кстать, кто сча поможет с транспортами?
<shenmue> не я. ибо им забросил давно
<shenmue> можеш сразу контакт подцепить
<vladgobelen> А зачем транспорты?
<dmitriywithers> ну там для icq, facebook, агента и т.д.
<vladgobelen> http://habahaba.im/
<vladgobelen> да хоть голос, хоть текст..
<vladgobelen> все эти аськи, агенты.. нафига бы сдались
<vladgobelen> хотя сестре агент поставил.. раз уж хочется, чего бы не поставить
<dmitriywithers> ну у меня ж везде контакты, а просить зарегится где чревато посылом В и НА места не столь отдаленные
<vladgobelen> там не нужно регаться
<vladgobelen> вводишь свой ник, адрес кому хочешь писать и пишешь
<dmitriywithers> таки подскажешь или как? =)
<vladgobelen> не пользуюсь, не вкурсе..
<shenmue_> тест
<ubuntuhelp> shenmue_, Понг понг понг...
<shenmue> хы
<dmitriywithers> так, ладно, курить и спать...
<go8765> никто не знает как в пиджин запихнуть темы уведомлений ?
<go8765> а как темы поменять в нём ?
<XuMuK> а вот не в курсе кто-нить, как сделать, чтоб при переходе с HSDPA на вай фай не прерывалось соединение?
<XuMuK> что то типо вот такого ...
<XuMuK> а XuMuK[TLF] завис...
<[XuMuK]> [Raiden], ты не. в курсе? :)
<[Raiden]> неа
<XuMuK> а сколько таймаут перед конекшн лост?
<XuMuK> чо то он...аа, во
<[Raiden]> почий про bnc для irc
<[Raiden]> почитай
<XuMuK> 260 сек
<XuMuK> что есть 4 мин и 20 сек
<XuMuK> znc чтоль?) да я читал) нафег оно мне?)
<XuMuK> а хотя...
<XuMuK> точно, можно применить)
<[Raiden]> что такое знк я незнаю, бнц , это типа вместо тебя бот висеть будет. И когда ты онлайн и когда офлайн
<[Raiden]> в ирк
<[Raiden]> в ну наверное знц тоже самое )
<[Raiden]> я наверное не понял про какие ты разрывы ) другим занят
<Lynk> народ в какую папку кидаются скрипты в хроме при установке из него
<XuMuK> блин, каг кайфово в комнате) и чо я раньше, лентяй, не пошевелилсо))
<XuMuK> [Raiden]: бац http://goo.gl/EOm58 и бац http://goo.gl/XbKNJ
<Lynk> народ? помогите...   в какую папку кидаются скрипты в хроме при установке из него
<XuMuK> вот ето ты завернул...
<XuMuK> я лчно даже не фкурил про чо ты...
<Lynk> XuMuK, ну вот я установил в хроме скрипт на сайтик, а где теперь этот скрипт в виде файла?
<mortiy_> Lynk, может ты имеешь в виду расширение, а не скрипт? Если нет, то какой скрипт и откуда ты устанавливал?
<sharikoff> трам пам пам
<[Raiden]> http://rghost.net/5094399
<Lynk> mortiy_, ну для хрома это считается расширением а на самом деле ставил скрипт
<[Raiden]> XuMuK: 403 оба линка
<mortiy_> Lynk, посмотри здесь: ~/.config/chromium/Default/Extensions/
<mortiy_> Там будет пару папок со странными названиями, а в каждой из них расширение.
<XuMuK> [Raiden]: http://goo.gl/EOm58  и http://goo.gl/XbKNJ
<XuMuK> а так?
<mortiy_> XuMuK, 403 и 403
<[Raiden]> Error (403)
<[Raiden]> It seems you don't belong here! You should probably try logging in?
<[Raiden]> в общем я афк и всеравно незнаю )
<Lynk> ну дак кто нить мне поможет?
<XuMuK[TLF]> а щас?
<mortiy_> Lynk, посмотри здесь: ~/.config/chromium/Default/Extensions/ Там будет пару папок со странными названиями, а в каждой из них расширение.
<XuMuK> [Raiden]: походу с доступом чо то)
<Lynk> mortiy_, ок щас гляну
<XuMuK> ладно, споки)
<[Raiden]> Инженер Мартин Купер, работающий в компании Motorola, обязательно войдет в учебники по истории как человек, который сделал первое сотовое обращение по телефону ровно 38 лет назад, в 1973 году.
<mortiy_> XuMuK, пока.
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.ru/9/f/2/c/3/a6d3636f4524261276166f4b8c1.jpg
<XuMuK> mortiy_: ты уходишь чтоль?
<XuMuK> гг
<mortiy_> :)
<[Raiden]> http://img12.nnm.ru/c/d/a/0/9/7f4fae2250eb0be40da8f816e12.jpg
<[Raiden]> показалось интересным
<[Raiden]> http://img15.nnm.ru/b/f/8/2/9/746249e450dcc524fd098261a2e.jpg
<shenmue> айфон новый?
 * shenmue сменил планировщик ввода вывода и стало меньше тормозов
 * sharikoff не верит
 * skai пофиг
 * sharikoff не радовался бы так из за повышения производительности на пол процента
 * sharikoff бы плакал
<sharikoff> skai: дароф
<skai> sharikoff: за бесцельно потраченные человекочасы на пересборку этого планировщика?
<skai> sharikoff: ку
<shenmue> ну может из за того что аптайм был 2 дня и вот ребут сделал
<skai> shenmue: а это больше на правду похоже
<shenmue> хотя дц сразу к 3 хабам подключается и обычно висла секунд на 10.
<shenmue>  а щас чпок и всё сразу
<sharikoff> 12:32PM  up 343 days, 22:18, 1 user, load averages: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
<sharikoff> надо перегрузить
<sharikoff> а то аптайм великоват
<shenmue> стой
<shenmue> ты новый год встреть
<shenmue> потом ребут
<sharikoff> мож производительность вырастет =))
<shenmue> кстати может быть такое что харды 6 летнии без бэд блоков быть?
<sharikoff> может
<shenmue> тогда я спокоен
<skai> sharikoff: не забудь через 21 день украсить гирляндой сервак и полить шампунем:)
<sharikoff> в пиво окунуть
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> и тортик
<sharikoff> с 1 свечкой
<skai> и ждать второго года
<skai> а на седьмой - отправить в школу
<skai> вообще иди на рекорд гинеса
<[Raiden]> можете верить, я тоже на ck сижу и считаю что оно отзывчевей
<[Raiden]> хотя может ещё потому что таймер прерываний 100мгц, вместо дефолтных 300
<[Raiden]> 1000*
<shenmue> CFQ сменил на deadline
<[Raiden]> Хм
<[Raiden]> а я про планировщик процессов :)
<[Raiden]> писал
<[Raiden]> бывает...
<shenmue> хм... щас твое погуглим
<[Raiden]> http://pf.natalenko.name/
<shenmue> эм... щас буду соображать что это =)
<[Raiden]> ННабор патчей, там есть линк на ck
<[Raiden]> и на планировщик ио  bfq , если надо
<[Raiden]> который возможно лучше чем cfq
<[Raiden]> про дедлайн я как-то не читал.
<shenmue> ну читал что он лучше всего подходит при большой загружености харда
<[Raiden]> ясно
<shenmue> правда на чтение. запись в нем похуже
<[Raiden]> в общем получается я влез не в кассу )
<[Raiden]> в разговор
<shenmue> тебе можна
<shenmue> разрешаю =)
<m00nkey> ребят, есть кто живой? подскажите плз почему после каждой перезагрузки удаляется домашний каталог юзера?
<[Raiden]> )
<m00nkey> создаю юзера нормально работаю, перегружаюсь, и всё, иксы не грузятся говорят что нет домашнего каталога
<m00nkey> я щя под рутом сижу например
<m00nkey> чё делать то?
<m00nkey> я устал уже
<[Raiden]> не сталкивался.
<m00nkey> со вчерашнего дня понять ничё не могу
<m00nkey> а спать то хочется
<m00nkey>  :(
<shenmue> после чего так?
<m00nkey> да свежую поставил
<[Raiden]> 11.04?
<shenmue> 1104 ?
<shenmue> =)
<m00nkey> я сначала грешил на 10ю10
<m00nkey> я сначала грешил на то что /home не форматнул при установке, ну так я его форматнул, не помогло :(
<m00nkey> 10.10 Хубунту
<skai> !fstab | mortiy_
<ubuntuhelp> mortiy_: В файле /etc/fstab указывается, какие разделы и каким образом будут монтироваться при загрузке системы. См. http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/fstab и https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab а также !partitions.
<skai> !fstab | m00nkey
<ubuntuhelp> m00nkey: В файле /etc/fstab указывается, какие разделы и каким образом будут монтироваться при загрузке системы. См. http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/fstab и https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab а также !partitions.
<skai> m00nkey: читай
<m00nkey> пасип
<skai> !partition | m00nkey
<ubuntuhelp> m00nkey: Помощь по разметке дисков см. на https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html . Программы для разметки: !GParted или !QTParted.
<[Raiden]> думаешь  в этом дело?
<skai> [Raiden]: думаю в ююид ли в чем еще монтирование хомяк сбито
<[Raiden]> он говорит до перезагрузки папки есть
<m00nkey> угу есть
<[Raiden]> или он хом руками маунтит ) или я не понял
<skai> [Raiden]: ну так он же и не объясняет ничего
<skai> хоть бы показал фстаб на пастю и маунт при жвом хоме
<m00nkey> бонально через adduser создаю юзера, логинюсь под ним
<skai> так.все.я ему не помогаю
<m00nkey> каким образом?:) я просто не так давно с никсами :)
<m00nkey> почему?
<skai> m00nkey: меня бАнально бесят такие ошибки
<m00nkey> ну ладно
<[Raiden]> какие ошибки?
<[Raiden]> аддюзер штатная вещь
<m00nkey> вместо А я написал О в слове банально)
<shenmue> я вообще не понял . ты поставил ксю. там есть юзерь поюбому. и теперь его нет что ли?
<m00nkey> смотри, поставил, при первом запуске я не смог зайти под юзером, говорит что нет домашнего каталога, вернуть этот самый доашний каталог я не могу ^_^ навыка не хватает, создаю нового, перезахажу не перегружая комп и всё норм, но если перегруж
<m00nkey> у, юзер не грузится опять ни 1, ругается на отсутствие домашнего каталога
<[Raiden]> m00nkey: проверь монтируется ли раздел сразу после загрузки.
<[Raiden]> если у тебя /home на отдельном разделе
<[Raiden]> больше идей нет
<m00nkey> эм, а как это можно проверить?^_^
<[Raiden]> делай ребут& заходи под рутом, и набирай mount без параметров
<m00nkey> ок щя папробую, пасип
<[Raiden]> ну и ls -l /home  до кучи
<shenmue> дело исчезновения домашнего каталога раскрыто
 * shenmue закурил трубку
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> В стартреке есть серия, там робот в шерлока играл
<[Raiden]> вспомнилось
<shenmue> http://www.cnews.ru/news/top/index.shtml?2011/04/05/435174
<shenmue> а я не смотрел трек
<qwe> кто-нибудь знает как избавиться от подлагиваний флеша в ютюбе ?
<[Raiden]> ну в общем они там заигрались, голограмма сожрала все ресурсы корабля и стала разумной
<[Raiden]> мариарти из игровой голограммы превратился в новую размную форму
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> похожее есть и в футураме
<shenmue> qwe снизь качество
<m00nkey> [Raiden]> ругается на sda4 как посмотреть можно что это?
<m00nkey> /dev/sda4 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro,commit=0)
<[Raiden]> qwe: 1. http://www.opennet.ru/tips/info/2391.shtml , 2. тюнинг ядра\замена планировщика процессов на bfs(ck) 3. установка плагина открывающего видео во внешнем плейере
<[Raiden]> по вкусу или всё вместе
<skai> !flash | qwe
<ubuntuhelp> qwe: Чтобы найти 64-битный Flash-плеер - http://goo.gl/QAgNy Обычный - пакет flashplugin-nonfree. Чтобы исправить тормоза в полноэкранном и простом режиме - http://goo.gl/mtnmP
<[Raiden]> m00nkey: это не ругань, а инфа что куда смонтировано. если в списке нету /home и он у тебя точно должен быть наотдельном разделе
<[Raiden]> значит проблема в этом. Читай про fstab и fdisk -l
<m00nkey> ну у мя хард отдельно под хом
<[Raiden]> mount |grep home  - если тишина, редактируй фстаб
<skai> [Raiden]: я ж говорил
<[Raiden]> skai: остается вопрос почему там папки создавались ,если оно не монтируется
<skai> [Raiden]: дык при адюзере в руте созадвался хом.а после ребута снова по фстаб искало в *опе
<[Raiden]> нигде же не искало ) если не монтируется )
<[Raiden]> значит запись ошибочная или её ваще нет
<m00nkey> /etc/fstab пристутствует строчка /dev/sdc1       /home           ext4    defaults        0       2
<[Raiden]> sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdc покажи
<m00nkey> ничего не выводит
<[Raiden]> значит твой хдд зовется не sdc , набери ls /dev/sd?
<[Raiden]> со знаком вопроса
<m00nkey> /dev/sda  /dev/sdb  /dev/sdc
<[Raiden]> ну и теперь делай на все sudo fdisk -l )
<[Raiden]> и в следущий раз монтируй по UUID= или LABEL=
<m00nkey> блин я всегда делал как делаю и всё работало, а тут такая бяка
<[Raiden]> у тебя 2 винта?
<m00nkey> угу
<m00nkey> на одном 2 раздела нтфс и /
<[Raiden]> ну значит с - это сдром )
<m00nkey> цдрома не стоит
<[Raiden]> Хм )
<skai> [Raiden]: флешка
<[Raiden]> может быть или мусор в /dev
 * [Raiden] закурил бы трубку, но бросил курить месяц назад.
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> можно просто дымить
<m00nkey> хм а что такое  /dev/sda2            3889       19291   123718057+   f  W95 расшир. (LBA)?
<shenmue> лечебнын трава тоже есть
<shenmue> ные* травы*
<[Raiden]> рэкстендет раздел
<[Raiden]> без р
<qwe> [Raiden]: ну отлично
<qwe> [Raiden]: я как раз хотел потюнить ядро да и планировщик заменить
<[Raiden]> qwe: как 1 из вариантов http://www.webgapps.org/addons/flashvideoreplacer
<m00nkey> ээм а куда кусок выложить того что терминал выводит и что в fstab лежит?
<m00nkey> а ту сюда много кидать
<[Raiden]> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<m00nkey> пасип
<[Raiden]> sudo blkid тебе надо
<m00nkey> http://paste.pro/1409752
<m00nkey> root@xubi:~# sudo blkid
<m00nkey> /dev/sda1: UUID="ab810160-63e3-46dd-b2ed-8b99c839b09c" TYPE="ext4"
<m00nkey> /dev/sdb1: UUID="786442066441C798" TYPE="ntfs"
<m00nkey> /dev/sdb3: UUID="b6f1d1f7-3283-4663-82a8-8b715fc3a91f" TYPE="swap"
<m00nkey> /dev/sdb4: UUID="1f78d912-bb26-4477-9460-5a65b50b0cd8" TYPE="ext4"
<m00nkey> /dev/sdb5: UUID="8696C8CD96C8BF45" TYPE="ntfs"
<m00nkey> простите
<[Raiden]> видимо твой хом это sda
<m00nkey> да но мой хом это 200ггб хард
<m00nkey> а там написано 160
<m00nkey> или я чёт упустил?
<[Raiden]> где там?
<m00nkey> sudo fdisk -l
<m00nkey> Диск /dev/sda: 160.0 ГБ,
<[Raiden]> ну ты говориш у тебя корень там где нтфс
<m00nkey> даа
<m00nkey> а нтфс у меня на 160гиговом максторе
<AndreX> !paste > m00nkey
<ubuntuhelp> m00nkey, please see my private message
<[Raiden]> UUID=ab810160-63e3-46dd-b2ed-8b99c839b09c  /home           ext4    defaults        0       2   пиши в фстаб и потом пиши sudo mount -a
<[Raiden]> потом создавай юзером или заходи теми что раньше создавал
<[Raiden]> *юзеров
<[Raiden]> прошлую запись убери
<[Raiden]> небось в ребут пошел. Это не лечится или очень не сразу.
<qwe> [Raiden]: спс
<m00nkey> [Raiden] пасиба большое, помогло)
<[Raiden]> где бы разменять спасибы на наличные )
<[Raiden]> так, мысли вслух
<m00nkey> ^_^
<shenmue> лучше на терпение и восстановление нервных клеток
<[Raiden]> я когда с флешки ставил у меня смещались имена дисков
<m00nkey> ну вот я тоже с неё и ставил
<alexzulu> салам, пиплы.
<m00nkey> воистину салам
<m00nkey> а кстати, как через терминал подключить впн созданную в гуи?
<[Raiden]> тоже хотел бы знать как управлять нетворк менеджером с консоли
<chravn> m00nkey:  помоему ни как. точно так же как настройки сети созданные в гуи не попадают а interfaces/
<shenmue> никак
<chravn> кто-нибудь l2tp  сервер настраивал?
<shenmue> нм полезен только уведомлениями о "не едином разрыве"
<[Raiden]> chravn: в интерфейсес не попадают, но попадают в ... /etc/NetworkManager
<m00nkey> панятно пасиба
<[Raiden]> так что вполне возможно есть способ поднять. Или на худой конец наскриптить
<m00nkey> ну скриптить мне ещё рано
<m00nkey> буду чёнить так думать
<m00nkey> хм, автозагруз и НМа сделать можно?
<m00nkey> из Нетвок Менеджера*
<[Raiden]> нм этот совсем печальный.
<m00nkey> %(
<[Raiden]> не буду долго флудить, ужасный он просто и всё
<[Raiden]> особенно печально что ещё 10 лет назад, уже было сделано по человечески, в том же мандрейке.
<[Raiden]> например
<skai> [Raiden]: нм няшка
<[Raiden]> в теории, если в нм стоит что соединение глобальное и автоподключение. То возможно прокатит service networking restart
<[Raiden]> skai: гов... В мандриве , если в гуе меняется соединение, то оно меняется и глобально. А НМ просто игнорирует системные конфиги настройки сети.
<[Raiden]> в лучшем случае, а в худшем глючит, если в /etc/network что-то есть кроме ло
<[Raiden]> может быть, где-то оно по другому работает, но в убунте именно так )
<alexzulu> нм ужасен.
<alexzulu> вообще не могу понять зачем он нужен.
<alexzulu> искал его конфиги. ппц мрак.
<[Raiden]> вроде бы есть etc/init.d/network-manager и /usr/bin/nm-tool но сча лень смотреть как это можно заюзать без гуи.
<[Raiden]> даже если можно, всёравно не ясно зачем обходить системные настройки. Точнее зачем 2 независимые системы настройки.
<rapidsp> этого никто не знает :)
<rapidsp> в wicd то же самое, но он как то поадекватней
<alexzulu> это как кнопки закрытия окон слева. сделано но вот зачем...
<rapidsp> это хуже :)
<shenmue> удобно когда кнопки слева
<alexzulu> shenmue: обоснуйте
<skai> [Raiden]: ну так мне от него надо то, что только подмена мака, да все остальное.скрипты вручную менять - уныло.так что нм - няшка.имхо
<skai> alexzulu: удобно.у меня широкоформатник и я не расстягиваю все окна на весь экран
<shenmue> меню слева наверху. меню приложения слева наверху. а кнопки справа
<[Raiden]> skai: моё имхо противоположное )
<skai> теперь чаще всего кнопки закрытия ближе к центру экрана - к рабочей области мыши.следовательно меньше движений на упраавление
<shenmue> я их влево перенес и стало удобно.
<shenmue> на мяте они справа просто
<alexzulu> используя 2 системы постоянно путаешься где что.:)
<[Raiden]> кажись немного можно управлять. man NetworkManager
<skai> alexzulu: выбрось комп в окошко или окошки с компа:)
<shenmue> alexzulu	 у меня одна ос. а для вражеских осей есть окооные декораторы
<alexzulu> и буду я втыкать оконный декоратор на вин98 чтобы кнопочки переместить.:)
<alexzulu> или на os/2 warp4
<[Raiden]> слева кнопки или нет по мне - один фиг. Постоянная перемена бесит, т.к. привыкаешь какое-то время, пол дня +-
<alexzulu> хорошо хоть QNX без оконного интерфейса.:)
<[Raiden]> Я не заметил что слева чем-то удобней и наоборот
<[Raiden]> но ваще люди в основном правши , им свойственно делать элементы управления справа. Например переключение скоростей в машине, место для пепельницы или магнитолы тоже и т.д.
<[Raiden]> так что кнопки слева - это просто закос под мак )
<miramoro> Добое утричко.)
<miramoro> почему в виндоусе звук лучше чем в ubuntu? можно ли как то повысить качество воспроизводимого звука?
<shenmue> https://4game.ru/no-linux.html?u=http://cdn.inn.ru/launcher/installer/4game_zapuskatr_S0P5113173Z.exe хамство
<alexzulu> miramoro: понятие лучше довольно относительно.
<shenmue> у меня звук в мяте лучше
 * alexzulu listens Приключения Электроников -- Полет на дельтаплане[Земля в Иллюминаторе]
<alexzulu> alexzulu: мята == mint?
<alexzulu> блин.
<[Raiden]> можно попробовать полистать /etc/pulse/daemon.conf . У меня например там default-sample-rate = 48000
<[Raiden]>  
<skai> [Raiden]: я правша.и мне удобней по центру монитора работать, чем по углам смотреть.а большинство окон у меня в оконном режиме, простите за тавтологию
<[Raiden]> что ещё может влиять я не в курсе.
<[Raiden]> skai: ))
<miramoro> ладно попробую поставить вопрос иначе... есть ли какойнибудь удобно встраиваемый в убунту эквалайзер,
<miramoro> который будет влиять на все звуки в системе (игры, броузер, плееры) ?
<[Raiden]> мышка под правой рукой, а кнопки в верхнем левом углу. Тебе не кажется несколько нелогичным?
<shenmue> а меню?
<shenmue> и меню приложения?
<shenmue> все слева наверху
<[Raiden]> shenmue: Насчет удобно встраиваемый - незнаю, но... есть эквайзер-модуль к пульсу. Сча скриншот найду )
<shenmue> ээээ есть
<shenmue> у меня тоже
<shenmue> он мне звук весь похерил
<[Raiden]> потерял шот )
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-7.png этот ?
<[Raiden]> ага
<skai> [Raiden]: так.давай попробую помедленней.окна...в оконном режиме...кнопки....не в углу....кнопки...оказываются...по центру....на ширкоформатном...мониторе....удобно по центру....а не смотреть по краям... :)
<[Raiden]> skai: на широковорматном не редко окна рядом, если кнопки справа, то у одного окна посередине, у другого справа экрана. А если слева?
<[Raiden]> :)
<shenmue> есть еще жесты , хоткеи
<shenmue> голосовое и видео управление (в разработке)
<skai> [Raiden]: ну тут уже правильная группировка окон.к угам жмустся незакрываемые полоски емпати или еще какого чьятика.хромой не закрывается и живет на отдельном воркспейсе.терминатор вообще в полножкранном режиме без декора,
<skai> ибо это консолько.остальное небольшими окнами располагается, как мне удобно
<[Raiden]> ну да, вот в хроме все меню нафиг попрятали, самое время свпомнить про хоткеи :)
<[Raiden]> skai: ну как ни крути и не размещай, если кнопки слева, будут слева ) а мышка справа :)
 * [Raiden] вредный
<skai> [Raiden]: и какая разница где мыша на столе?или ты только сегодня увидел компьютер?разочарую тебя - для тех, кто давно с компом знаком - мыша уже не девайсина,а чтото незаметное и продолжение руки.и воспринимается не как фигня
<skai> под рукой,а как курсор на экране.где он - там подсознательно и рука
<[Raiden]> первый комп у меня появился в 97 году, и мышкой управлять люблю. Если управлять окнами с клавы, тогда ещё менше смысла в перевеске кнопок влево.
<shenmue> диски с убунту больше не будут рассылать
<[Raiden]> во, я рад смене темы )
<shenmue> а я рад этой новости
<[Raiden]> убег на час+-
<[Raiden]> skai: Сериал ВАВИЛОН5 смотрел?
<shenmue> жалка что закончился
<[Raiden]> Предлогаю сделать как дрази. Поделиться на правокнопочных и левокнопочных и устроить мордобой :)
<skai> [Raiden]: не.и комп у мну тож с 97
 * skai отфигачил [Raiden] тапком
<[Raiden]> ))
<shenmue> [Raiden] макакоюзеров больше чем линухойдов
<[Raiden]> раньше было так http://xwinman.org/screenshots/cde-jzaremski.jpg
<[Raiden]> свернуть\развернуть справа, меню и закрыть слева.
<[Raiden]> в винде до сих пор такое меню есть, хоть кнопки нет )
<shenmue> это что и какого года?
<skai> http://lfiles.net/uploads/posts/2008-08/1218732302_1217281590_windows_95.png раньше было так
<[Raiden]> это CDE , применялось в коменрческих юниксах типа солярис, аикс , hp-ux
<[Raiden]> год наверное 1995 +-
<[Raiden]> в ibm ос\2  такое же расположение было
<[Raiden]> skai: ) а в вин 3.1 было как на моей картинке
<skai>  у мну с компом шла лицуха на 95
<SergeyIT> раньше вообще окон не было
<[Raiden]> )
<MagicLover> Как же не было? Были... Даже в досе... http://www.pm-systems.com/pristine/support/dosshell.gif
<MagicLover> :D
<MagicLover> А с чего разговор начался?
<shenmue> с сисег
<MagicLover> Как обычно. :)
<SergeyIT> MagicLover, а в rt11?
<MagicLover> SergeyIT: Не издевайся, я ламер. Даже не понял что ты сказал. Или спросил. :D
<[Raiden]> О, сиськи подсказывают как правильно. Нужны кнопки и слева и справа.
<shenmue> тогда и две мышки
<MagicLover> Уже понял. :)
<MagicLover> Ого! rt11 была многозадачной? Обалдеть.
<MagicLover> 1970 год
<skai> [Raiden]: ты мог поставить точку сразу после "О, сиськи"
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> юникс в 69 году был многозадачным, многоюзерным , а потом появились писюки и дос.
<[Raiden]> Это вообще тема до обеда по мск.
<skai> мой телефон мощнее компов насса в 69 году
<[Raiden]> На сегодня хватит кнопок
<skai> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3MV1iwUVzJ0 все смотрели?
<shenmue> я такое же но из системников видел
<skrishi> всем привет
<kukman_> skai, cейчас телефоны помощнее моего пятилетнего компа будут
<shenmue> у меня 2002 года ^^
<[Raiden]> хихи http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYvkpYM2jpc&feature=related
<chravn> /bin/sh :can't access tty : job control turted off   и ситема не грузится что делать?
<shenmue> Linpus говорят шняга
<MagicLover> Жесть видео про доминошки... А представляете хоть одна упадёт? :D
<skai> kukman_: ну я то в штанах ношу то, что сильнее того, что покорило луну
<shenmue> там ж специальные домино
<skai> kukman_: и юзаю, чтобы читать интернет и книги
<chapt> добрый день, господа не к сожалению не могу найти, какой ключик необходимо в консоли поставить, дабы после запуска программы консоль не отслеживала ее состояния
<skai> shenmue: ага.радиоуправляемые.обычное домино
<kukman_> skai, это все програмеры виноваты. он не умеют писать софт =)
<kukman_> сейчас легче повысить системные требования еще на процентов 20%, чем оптимизировать код
<kukman_> яркий пример - фотошоп
<MagicLover> Ну, сравнивать систему 2010 года (Линь) и 2002 года (ХР) в принципе не честно. :)
<shenmue> skai они больше по размерам
<shenmue> MagicLover их частями делают дабы избежать. а потом финальное соединение
<MagicLover> chapt: screen команда?
<skai> MagicLover: думаешь еще более тяжелая семерка быдет быстрее?
<MagicLover> Ну это понятно. А вот я тут пирамидку видел из 3000 домино. Там частями не сделаешь. :)
<[Raiden]> chapt: может тебе nohup надо?
<MagicLover> Дык винда для  настрольных пк вобщем-то. Кроме мобайл. У них есть версии для нетбуков? Они просто не парятся и ставят доисторическое...
<[Raiden]> или screen
<skai> MagicLover: ты думаешь даж стартер семерки будет быстрее?а вот нифига
<skai> и да.эта фигня мощнее моего компа одного, который со мной лет 7 пробыл
<kukman_> MagicLover, тут не только винда. например - фотошоп. весит 300мб. он имеет привычку жрать темпы, размером до 20-30Гб со временем
<sharikoff> chapt: &
<kukman_> для того, чтобы открыть макет 30мб с 300слоев
<kukman_> мне понадобилось 7гб в темпах свободного места
<kukman_> я думаю, что это ненормально
<sharikoff> chapt: ping -c 100 ya.ru &
<SergeyIT> skai, и что? Опять меряешься (тем что в штанах) )
<chapt> я имед в виду когда с консоли запускаешь программу к примеру vlc, консоль, пока работает vlc  полностью заблокировано
<sharikoff> chapt:  --daemon
<kukman_> chapt, vlc &
<kukman_> запустим
<sharikoff> это для vlc
<kukman_> запусти*
<skai> SergeyIT: оспариваю его скептицизм:)да и нетбука у мну нет, чтобы в карман сложить:)
<kukman_> я недавно на ноуте прошел готику 3 под вайном на нормальных настройках, про которые я на старом компе мог только мечтать
<kukman_> время идет =))
<SergeyIT> skai, пришей большой карман (баян 60-х годов про карманные радиоприемники)
<[Raiden]> если с & то процесс всеравно консоли принадлежит и закроется вместе с окном консоли
<chapt> да консоль то у меня постоянно открыта
<sharikoff> скрин еще заюзаьб можно
<sharikoff> *заюзать
<chapt> спасибо & помогла ))
<skai> SergeyIT: и купи нетбук ненужный?
<sharikoff> screen -dm прога
<[Raiden]> ест ь2 варианта как обойти. 1. nohup vlc  , 2. xdg-open file.avi  -  исделать по умолчанию запуск через влц.
<jlewka> подскжите, а что ему не хватает ? http://paste.pro/1409978
<jlewka> пытаюсь установть samba3
<sharikoff> [Raiden]: есть ключ специальный у влк
<sharikoff> --daemon
<skai> jlewka: любви и ласки?
<sharikoff> и ппц
<[Raiden]> sharikoff: мой вариант сработает с любой гуи программой.
<SergeyIT> skai, да в общем нетбук удобнее - но это индивидуально
<sharikoff> [Raiden]: спрашивали про vlc =)
<jlewka> skai, врятли, он стоит в прохладной комнате, и соседями не обделен)
<skai> SergeyIT: мне мой 13" ноут нравится больше этих огрызков атома
<sharikoff> skai: огрызки не трожь =)
<SergeyIT> skai, носить тяжелее
<skai> огрызки не нужны
<skai> SergeyIT: полтора кг с батареей вместе - не так и тяжело
<sharikoff> skai: ха ха говорю я тебе
<[Raiden]> sharikoff: каждый понимает как хочет :) Цитата: ... к примеру vlc ...
<DropSQL> всем привет
<skai> sharikoff: огрызки умрут.их заменят планшетами
<sharikoff> дароф
<sharikoff> skai: не впечатлило
<DropSQL> люди, ктот подскажет как поставить calibre бинарный... чтобы не было зависимостей, таких как django?
<skai> DropSQL: шариков просит даров.киньте кого нить на алтарь
<SergeyIT> skai, возможно
<chapt> всем спасибо, разобрался, работает )  vlc  действительно был взят для примера
<sharikoff> DropSQL: меня кстати это тоже интересовало
<sharikoff> как поставить без гуи
<sharikoff> но никто не справился
<sharikoff> и ответа я не нашел
<DropSQL> та меня волнует - не без гуи :)
<DropSQL> и без django :)
<DropSQL> потому как django 1.3 использую :)
<skai> aptitude -y install --without-recommends
<jlewka> http://paste.pro/1409978 ни кто не подскажет?(
<skai> http://www.google.ru/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=`ndr_pull_compression_start'%3A
<skai> тут смотрел?
<jlewka> там мало знакомых слов)
<den_> хай всем,трабла с empathy ник не сохраняет в сетке около 40 тачек после ребута ставит ник от идентификатора до @ ubuntu 10.10 оболочка Гном
<jlewka> skai, а чего там смотреть, не понимаю...
<den_> Может кто вкурсе где empathy хранит конфиги
<den_> ?
<jlewka> skai, тоесть, этим мне надо заменить свои исходники?
<skai> jlewka: то есть почитать что пишут про твою ошибку и как с этим бороться
<jlewka> skai, по той ссылке ток исходники...
<skai> по той ссылке запрос в гугл
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/x_2aaaea92.jpg вообщем гном лучше
<skai> гном торт!
<skai> а о чем речь?
<shenmue> да я скрины смотрю
<shenmue> это мне ответ на одну мою выходку был
<novns> прекрасный скриншот
<novns> юнити так не сможет
<shenmue> контакт качество режет поэтому вот так плохо
<chravn> ктонибудь сталкивался с проблемой /bin/sh :can't access tty : job control turted off и стсиема не грузиться
<novns> что-что система делаеть?
<shenmue> chravn	пробывал? http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=37381.0
<novns> да, режим совместимости в биосе
<shenmue> гном 3 через 13 часов выйдет
<novns> одно не понятно, кто и зачем его включает?
<[Raiden]> я думаю в 11.04 не будет гнома 3, иначе небыло бы смысла тестировать на 2.32
<shenmue> не будет
<skai> гном 3 няяяшка
<novns> shenmue, сплюньте там, постучите по дереву или ещё что
<skai> без шела если
<skai> шел не пробовал
<novns> а то опять отложат на год
<shenmue> в мяте гном 3 будет. а в убунте будет помесь 2 и 3 а потом вообще юнити
<[Raiden]> походу это будет самый ужасный релиз )
<[Raiden]> по крайней мере для гномеров
<novns> нормальный
<novns> шелл не обязателен
<novns> а остальное там сейчас лучше стало
<NGE01> [Raiden]: доброе утро)
<[Raiden]> утр
<novns> шелл доведут до ума
<[v-8]_jupiter> Здрасте
<novns> а если убунта не станет поддерживать классический гном, без своих извратов, потеряет часть пользоваталей
<novns> я индикаторы терплю кое-как
<novns> а что они сделали с гномовским меню на скриншотах, это ужасно
<shenmue> в 11.10 не будет класического гнома
<[v-8]_jupiter> novns: вчера проапгрейдился на домашнем компе до 11,04 включил класический десктоп и все нори)
<novns> [v-8]_jupiter, меню Places на панели есть?
<skai> боковая панель юнити - неудобна
<novns> или под кнопку ушло?
<skai> не люблю переключение окон сбоку
<skai> и глобал меню тож не само то
<skai> надо сначала выделить окно,а потом уже меню
<[v-8]_jupiter> novns: хз я сейчас на робочем компе вечером могу сказать
<skai> а у мну несколько окон не фуллскрином
<chravn> shenmue:  не помогло с хардами всё номрально. с лив сиди загрузился черут выполнить не могу
<shenmue> кстати я чот вообще ничего не знаю про гном три
<[v-8]_jupiter> Да собственно никто не запрещает поставить гном вместо unity
<novns> skai, в общем, они перстаралист с улучшайзингом своим
<novns> [v-8]_jupiter, в убунте некоторые вещи не переделать
<shenmue> chravn тогда обьясняй что сделать хочешь. по чруту полно манов
<skai> юнити под экраны меньше 13" нормально
<novns> если только самому из исходником не собирать
<skai> но уже на 13" - неудобно
<skai> на меньших то окошки фуллскрином держат
<[v-8]_jupiter> novns: ну так собрать и не мучится.)
<chravn> shenmue:  черут выдаёт ошибку. хочу чтобы работало.
<novns> [v-8]_jupiter, проще федору поставить тогда уж
<[v-8]_jupiter> не думаю.)
<novns> а что тут думать
<novns> ставили, знаем
<novns> в убунте легче ставятся всякие бинарные драйвера, без ручных манипуляций
<shenmue> chravn читаем мануалы. у меня все работает
<novns> и шрифты хороши с lcd-filtering
<shenmue> а я вручную всегда дрова ставлю....
<[v-8]_jupiter> ну gnome3 тож пока совсем не торт
<shenmue> а гном и гном шелл это разные?
<shenmue> гном 3
<novns> гноме шелл - это дополнительная необязательная приблуда
<shenmue> или шелл это что то типа компиза ?? перделка ввстроенная
<MetallDoctor> !nick MetallDoctor
<novns> гноме0щелл это удобнап
<novns> ой
<novns> гноме-нелл это удобная запускалка для тачскринов
<MetallDoctor> Всем добрый день.
<novns> *шелл
<novns> ей можно не пользоваться, а вот юнити в убунте хотят намертво приделать
<shenmue> мне совсем не понравилась
<shenmue> и если взглянуть так скажем глазами новичка то его это отпугнёт
<novns> новичку как раз всё равно
<shenmue> а вот и нет
<shenmue> первые вопросы это "сделать как в винде"
<novns> юнити похоже на интерфейсы модных телефонов
<novns> иконки там большие в пол-экрана и так далее
 * shenmue слушает Music Instructor - Let the Music Play
<[v-8]_jupiter> Да ладно есть же куча разных дистрибутивов. С kde ,lxde, gnome, xfce
<[v-8]_jupiter> выбор то есть.
<shenmue> я как то к деб привык
<novns> да даже для убунты кто-нибудь выпустит версию с родным гномом
<[v-8]_jupiter> Мне всеравно на чем сидеть вообще. Главное что бы терминал был и браузер
<shenmue> и опенбокс
<[v-8]_jupiter> и skype хотелось что бы обновили )
<[v-8]_jupiter> остальное мне не важно.
<[v-8]_jupiter> и я думаю большенству
<MetallDoctor> Приделать что-то намертво в линуксе... Это, я вам скажу ещё тол действо... Всё равно оно спиливается при желании.
<novns> гугль-ерз обязателен
<novns> томбой илди аналог
<novns> *или
<[v-8]_jupiter> та собственно лубителям deb никто debian не отменял.
<shenmue> ну пока не видно что то чтоб кто то из разрабов дистров на убунту и дебиане себе тоже наметили юнити
<MetallDoctor> К слову, если у меня дойдут руки до запиливания на нетбук с мультитачем бубны, то остановлюсь именно на подобном шелле.
<shenmue> всё же кажется рискованный шаг так кардинально менять удобный гном на нечто пока неврзумительное
<novns> убунта зачем-то старается быть несовместимой ни с кем
<novns> начали с кнопок на окошках
<novns> гребаные индикаторы
<novns> таперь вот юнити
<novns> *теперь
<shenmue> какие индикаторы?
<novns> убунтины, они уже давно там
<novns> вместо стандартных иконок в трее
<novns> трей в следующих версиях вообще хотят отменить
<shenmue> я бы например более пофиксенную версию 10.10 стал бы делать
<shenmue> полно ведь хоороших идей. лечение плимута. какой нибуть глоабльный репозиторий для всех проектов с лаунчпада.
<MetallDoctor> Я планировал свалить на Дебиан, но сейчас он в версии стейбл крутится на серверах, а бубна по итогам сравнения чуть обошла дебиан-тестинг по предварительной настройке. Ставить себе на обычную машину стейбл я не стал,...
<MetallDoctor> ...а вот блондинкам - запросто.
<MetallDoctor> Его сломать сложнее.
<novns> с этими индикаторами вообще смешная вещь
<novns> стандартная иконка трансмишна позволяет показывает окно по одному клику мышкой
<novns> *показывать
<shenmue> тут по отзывам на два лагеря мнения разбились. кому удобно а кому нет
<novns> индикатору нужно три
<novns> первый показывает меню, которое всегда было по правой кнопке
<novns> второй показывает окно, но на заднем плане
<novns> третий нужен, чтоб на окно трансмшина наконец-то посмотреть
<shenmue> щас посмотрю
<shenmue> нужно что бы трасмишен в трей ушел и вывести его оттуда на передний фон?
<novns> ну да
<dmay> линуксоиды, а, линуксоиды? а что у нас нынче из SOHO-роутеров самое Ъ и ня?
<novns> shenmue, только в убунте это уже не трей
<novns> это индикатор
<dmay> shenmue: убери трансмишен свой на другой виртрабстол же
<novns> как бы тот же трей, только неудобный и ни с чем не совместимый
<shenmue> у меня 2 клика
<novns> shenmue, это если других окон нет открытых
<shenmue> лкм-показать трансмишен.
<shenmue> специально смотрел. сразу активным становится
<novns> не, иногда оно сразу поверх показывает
<novns> но не всегда срабатывает
<shenmue> у меня влц и опера еще работают
<novns> точнее говоря, если с трансмишном что-нибудь пожелать, открыть там дочерние его окна и т.п.
<novns> *поделать
<novns> с чистого запуска тоже два клика
<novns> но это всё ерунда, всегда был один и должен быть один
<novns> а меню всегда было по второй кнопке и должно быть там же
<shenmue> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/linux/56405/
<skai> shenmue: тема 2009 года...уныло. чеб поновее.там изменилось все уже тыщу раз
<shenmue> я этого даже не знал. чот правда инфы мало
<shenmue> а на ютьюбе только шелл. нипонятно где гном а где перделка
<jlewka> skai подксажи, а как применять патчи?)
<jlewka> тоесть я нашел патч, какторый якобы фиксед проблема, а вот что с ним делать хз)
<jlewka> skai, https://attachments.samba.org/attachment.cgi?id=4817 вот сам патч
<fr0st> dmay, на сегодняшний день Ъ это asus RT-N16
<skai> jlewka: man patch
<shenmue> там где его нашел должно быть описание
<fr0st> и еще некоторые модели от zyxel
<skai> sudo apt-get install patch
<skai> ессесно.если еще не стоит
<dmay> fr0st: ты в мой монитор подсматриваешь??? я только что его нагуглил О_О
<jlewka> skai, сам патч мне еще надо создать?)
<fr0st> dmay, ты спрасил, я ответит =)
<fr0st> вообще штука шикарная
<dmay> с ИПТВ не пробовал?
<[koshka]> утра
<fr0st> проблем не должно быть
<shenmue> рискнуть поставить что ли гном 3
<MagicLover> А чо это за LibreOffice?
<shenmue> =)
<shenmue> тя явно из криокамеры
<shenmue> ты*
<SergeyIT> ку
<novns> это новая версия опенофиса из революционной франции
<vladgobelen> это не новая версия
<novns> все счастливо её используют, а потом счастливо гильотинируются
<novns> свобода, равенство, братство, гильотина!
<vladgobelen> Это продолжение разработки ОпенОфиса теми же разработчиками, но отдельно от оракла
<novns> ну да, я так и сказал
<vladgobelen> У оракла же остался только брэнд
<novns> монархию свергли, теперь будет террор
<[koshka]> SergeyIT: привет)
<SergeyIT> опять о политике (
<novns> не, о libreoffice
<SergeyIT> [koshka], привет )
<SergeyIT> свободы нет
<novns> кстати, первым делом в свежепоставленной убунте меняю опеноффис на abiword и gnumeric
<novns> для большинства чужих документов хватает
<novns> для своих - тем более
<vladgobelen> гуглодокса хватит всем
<novns> интернета иногда не хватает
<novns> в поездках там
<vladgobelen> ну в поездках можно и КОфис заюзать ^^
<novns> зачем в гноме медленный koffice?
<SergeyIT> надо на велосипеде ездить и вопрос отпадет
<novns> почти такой же медленный, как oo
<vladgobelen> а кто сказал про гном?
<novns> я
<MagicLover> Дык и? Что лучше-то OpenOffice или Libre?
<MagicLover> Я в панике...
<vladgobelen> Каноникал отказалась от гнома
<vladgobelen> У юнити будет вариант на Qt
<vladgobelen> MagicLover: ОпенОфис больше не существует.
<novns> MagicLover, OpenOffice затормозился в развитии, от него форкнули LibreOffice
<novns> одна фигня, в общем
<vladgobelen> MagicLover: Либра это и есть тот самый опенофис, что был раньше
<MagicLover> гыг...
<novns> vladgobelen, или каноникал будет поддерживать классический гном или потеряет часть пользователецй, включая меня
<novns> выбор за каноникалом
<vladgobelen> так же как и кеды
<vladgobelen> возможность установки будет, остальное от тебя зависит
<novns> не, они там некоторые вещи основательно ломают
<novns> сегодня только обсуждали
<MagicLover> Так Либра и  Опен вобщем-то одно и то же получается, но Опен ТМ Оракла теперь, поэтому сделали другое название. Верно?
<novns> поставить можно, но на стандартный гном это похоже не будет
<vladgobelen> MagicLover: Объясняю.
<vladgobelen> MagicLover: Недавно оракл выкупил Сан.
<MagicLover> Да.
<vladgobelen> MagicLover: Ну и начал убивать проект за проектом. Солярис, опенофис, мускул
<MagicLover> O_o
<novns> убивать ничего не начал, кстати
<MagicLover> Это как?
<novns> просто медленно и неохотно поддерживает
<vladgobelen> MagicLover: Отключают многие функции и вводят их в платных версиях. Или же вообще убивают и отменяют разработку.
<[Raiden]> оракл не убил ооо, версии выходят и т.д.
<novns> оракл ничего не отключил и не отменил
<MagicLover> Ну это он типа по факту конкурента убрал?
<novns> ничего в платные версии не перенёс
<MagicLover> Но сан не был конкурентом ораклу.
<MagicLover> Они в разных сегментах рынка.
<novns> оракл просто не вкладывается в развитие опенсорсных проектов, как сан
<novns> вот и всё
<vladgobelen> MagicLover: Вобщем, разработчики на это все посмотрели, да и форкнулись
<vladgobelen> MagicLover: Почти все
<MagicLover> М-да. Прелесно.
<novns> а mysql ещё от сана форкался в виде mariadb
<novns> солярисов сейчас несколько разных есть
<vladgobelen> именно
<novns> но оракловский всё-таки стабильнее
<MagicLover> В итоге глава сана открывает новую компанию и туда приходят все разработчики. :D:D:D
<vladgobelen> dev-db/mariadb
<vladgobelen> MagicLover: Угу,  я тоже об этом думал
<MagicLover> Сан остаётся с новым именем, но с кучей денег. :D:D:D
<novns> с солярисом изменилось только то, что исходные тексты выкладываются после выхода новой версии
<MagicLover> Отдал бренды так сказать. :)
<novns> не доступны в процессе разработки
<novns> а так - на здоровье
<vladgobelen> MagicLover: Изначально так поступили с мускулом. Создатель продал брэнд и начал пилить марию.
<swd> Всем привет
<swd> как можно посматреть историю удаленных пакетов в убунту
<swd> не кто не в курсе
<novns> /var/log/apt
<MagicLover> М-да. Смешно. :)
<NGE01> как посмотреть требуеться ли перезагрузка после обновления в консоли?
<[Raiden]> перечто? иногда нужен релогин, если менялись конфиги которые читаются только так. А перезагрузка нужна при смене ядра , и то если срочно надо перейти на новое.
<SergeyIT> NGE01, а там разве не пишется?
<NGE01> SergeyIT: нет
<shenmue> ой
<SergeyIT> shenmue рухнул )
<XuMuK[TLF]> ку, друзья и простые смертные))
<shenmue> =(
<shenmue>  ясмертный
<XuMuK[TLF]> shenmue, я, к сожалению, тоже :[
<shenmue> проверял что ли?
<XuMuK[TLF]> все мы внезапно смертный...
<shenmue> глянул на гном шелл только что
<XuMuK[TLF]> shenmue, дык даже
<XuMuK[TLF]> к гадалке не надо ходить)
<shenmue> сколько конфигов полетело после установки шела
<captain_alex> всем привет
<captain_alex> как усаановить пакет с предлагаемыми зависимостями
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/w_af544672.jpg
<SergeyIT> captain_alex, у всех пакетов зависимости есть
<shenmue> у sl нету
<captain_alex> никто не знает чтоли?
<shenmue> а к чему вопрос?
<captain_alex> как установить через apt get ееедлагаемые пакеты
<captain_alex> предлагаемые
<MetallDoctor> --install-recommends
<captain_alex> это рекомендуемые
<captain_alex> а мне нужоо предлагаемые
<captain_alex> удут установлены следующие дополнительные пакеты:
<captain_alex>   libreoffice-l10n-common
<captain_alex> Предлагаемые пакеты:
<captain_alex>   hunspell-dictionary-ru myspell-dictionary-ru hyphen-ru mythes-ru
<captain_alex>   libreoffice-help-ru
<captain_alex> НОВЫЕ пакеты, которые будут установлены:
<captain_alex>   libreoffice-l10n-common libreoffice-l10n-ru
<captain_alex> так вот как предаагаемые поставиттьь
<shenmue> бл
<MetallDoctor> Понял. А в мане нету?
<shenmue> sudo apt-get install hunspell-dictionary-ru myspell-dictionary-ru hyphen-ru mythes-ru
<shenmue> вот так
<chapt> а если таких пакетов пару десятков будет?
<captain_alex> а командой (опцией) никак? по ааалогии с recommends?
<captain_alex> вово
<MetallDoctor> Если ставить все предлагаемые, то они потянут другие предлагаемые... Никакого харда не хватит, небось )) В мане ничего похожего не вижу...
<shenmue> man apt
<shenmue> либо
<artus> @voice captain_alex
<shenmue> man aptitude
<artus> !paste | captain_alex
<ubuntuhelp> captain_alex: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<artus> captain_alex, еще раз и вылетиш
<captain_alex> блин че это так принципиально?
<captain_alex> а? дружественное сообщество?
<artus> ты хочеш поговорить об этом?
<shenmue> captain_alex в сообществах есть правила которые нужно соблюдать
<captain_alex> я черех teamview на плохом канале и так с тормазами печатаю
<captain_alex> а не правила нарушаю
<captain_alex> лучеб ответиии
<shenmue> почему в canonical об играх не задумывались?
<shenmue> или в рэд хэт
<vladgobelen> потому что не их дело - игры разрабатывать
<shenmue> а чьё?
<vladgobelen> почему столяр не задумывается о работе сантехником?
<shenmue> мелкософту что то мешало эпоху империй выпустить?
<shenmue> или флаинг симулятор
 * artus так и не понял зачем тимвивер если есть ссх
<mortiy> Хорошие игрушки были...
<lightdiver> извиняюсь, перезаходил
<lightdiver> так ведь и столяр может унитаз починить. Кто ему мешает? Только зачем?
<lightdiver> Остальные же этого не обязаны делать
<shenmue> А у нас на связи корреспондент, который занял у меня 300$ и вот уже 5 месяцев не отдает... Итак, скотина?!
<shenmue> ну а кому выпускать?
<vladgobelen> близзарду?
<shenmue> я понимаю что вопрос зачем игры на лине тоже можно поднять
<vladgobelen> та же эпоха - на раз поиграть, а СК - шедевр
<vladgobelen> эм, а на лине нет игр?
<shenmue> есть пара стерлялок
<MetallDoctor> ID Software, например, никто не мешает и они пишут игры для Linux.
<vladgobelen> ну ну
<shenmue> более менее которые можно назвать современными
<vladgobelen> А современное - не значит хорошее
<MetallDoctor> Все игры ID в том числе Doom III есть под Linux.
<vladgobelen> крайзис тоже современный, но дерьмо дерьмом
<[Raiden]> а мне понравился
<shenmue> ты про свое личное мнение говоришь
<shenmue> id же вроде томбрайдер выпустила
<shenmue> чот не видать на лине
<vladgobelen> shenmue: http://enotstvo.selfip.org/pb/1014/
<vladgobelen> это далеко не полный список
<MetallDoctor> Нет, томб - другие:
<MetallDoctor> Разработчик 	Core Design
<MetallDoctor> Издатель 	Eidos Interactiv
<vladgobelen> Многие выпускают игру и чтобы не делать лишних движений делают инсталятор со встроенным вайном.
<MetallDoctor> Хотя вопрос распространения таких вещей для меня - загадка.
<vladgobelen> Например тот же деус екс
<MetallDoctor> Ну, значит как минимум игру подготовили для работы с вайном и то - очень хорошо!
<vladgobelen> shenmue: игры близзарда идеально работают на вайне всегда.
<vladgobelen> shenmue: Они не ломают совместимости специально.
<shenmue> про близзард я знаю
<vladgobelen> Не работает только то, что затачивалось специально изначально несовместимо.
<MetallDoctor> Но как распространять игры-то? CD? Неудобно, да и с ОСью вопрос - у меня тут давече почтарь, заточенный для Debian 5 на Debian 6 отказался работать, так что - на диск ложить туеву хучу вариантов? С сети качать? Репы платные я пока...
<MetallDoctor> ...не встречал, а когда кто-то заикается о DRM а-ля Steam поднимается такая волна... А как ещё?
<Tobi2> всем привет
<Tobi2> как тут зарегистрироватса?
<Tobi2> или ненада
<vladgobelen> MetallDoctor: опенсорс, Люк.. Или мучайся
<AndreX|OFF> Tobi2: можно и не регицо
<Tobi2> ну тогда хорошо :-D
<AndreX|OFF> !nick > Tobi2
<ubuntuhelp> Tobi2, please see my private message
<lastsn0w> Ïðèâåò âñåì
<ubuntuhelp> lastsn0w! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Tobi2> неподскажите я нубик в убунту да и ваще в линуксе
<Tobi2> как можно зделать чтоби скайп негриз 25% роцесора точнея полностю 1 ядро
<lastsn0w> Ubuntu æ¸ñòêî òóïèò ïîñëå óñòàíîâêè. Êà÷àë ñ ubuntu.com êàê âûëå÷èòü?
<ubuntuhelp> lastsn0w! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<safinaskar> lastsn0w: privet! pishi translitom
<safinaskar> lastsn0w: kakaya u tebya OS? kakoi IRC klient?
<lastsn0w> Win7 x86 /Opera 11.01
<Tobi2> Люди подскажите как уменшить потребления ЦП в скайпе
<lastsn0w> Ubuntu TyIIuT IIocJIE ycTAHOBKu
<safinaskar> lastsn0w: chyo???
<safinaskar> lastsn0w: ne delai tak bolshe
<m00nkey> тупит убунту после установки у него
<safinaskar> lastsn0w: u tebya stoit firefox
<m00nkey> очевидно не может грузануть
<safinaskar> lastsn0w: ?
<artus> @kick lastsn0w транслит запрещен
<artus> темболее такой извращенный
<m00nkey> так у него кодировка не та стояла
<m00nkey> он не мог по другому
<artus> я не видел вопроса как починить кодировку
<artus> да и бот дает ман
<lastsn0w> CPU AMD Athlon II P340 2,2Ghz Dual Core Processor         ОЗУ 2Гб DDR3      Видео ATI Mobility Radeon HD5650
<m00nkey> <lastsn0w> Ubuntu æ¸ñòêî òóïèò ïîñëå óñòàíîâêè. Êà÷àë ñ ubuntu.com êàê âûëå÷èòü?
<ubuntuhelp> m00nkey! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Tobi2> Люди ну подскажите скайп кушает 25% процесора подчас розговора ето 3.2 ГГц
<lastsn0w> всё, нашёл как кодировку выставить)))
<shenmue> не юзай скайп
<artus> во чего кик животворящий делает)
<m00nkey> хыхы :)
<Tobi2> у мя друзя в скайпе их я другое юзать незаставлю
<safinaskar> lastsn0w: molchi!!!
<safinaskar> lastsn0w: tebya kikbuli (nu to est vygnali c chata)
<artus> @kban safinaskar 60 а до тебя не дошло?
<m00nkey> злой ты
<vladgobelen> Tobi2: Обращаться нужно к разработчикам скайпа. Или не пользоваться скайпом.
<lastsn0w> сейчас сижу под Win7, на другом разделе стояла Ubuntu 10.10 скачанная с оф. сайта (там образ под 600 с лишним Мб был) После установки глючит и тормозит жуть. Форматнул щас раздел. Как правильно её поставить?
<lastsn0w> Может там драйвера какие нужны? Прошу помощи.
<Tobi2> vladgobelen:  не ну я вкурсе но думаю возможно существует какойто способ....
<m00nkey> качаешь образ, пишеш её на цд\флеш и ставишь :)
<shenmue> lastsn0w lastsn0w
<m00nkey> там гуи интуитивно понятен)
<vladgobelen> Tobi2: Не существует. Это проблема программы.
<shenmue> lastsn0w  http://www.ubuntologia.ru/start-learning
<Tobi2> а другой програми с которой можна зайти в скайп несуществует?
<m00nkey> никакой
<lastsn0w> записал через Nero=> Поставил => Тормоза => Форматнул раздел.
<vladgobelen> Tobi2: http://habahaba.im/
<shenmue> lastsn0w ты ставил из винды?
<Tobi2> спасибки попробую
<m00nkey> <lastsn0w> я вот с флешки ставил кроме гемора с разделами всё норм было)
<lastsn0w> разделил диск на 2 части, обе в NTFS. дна 200+Гб, вторая 50. На 50Гб хочу ставить Ubuntu. Она после установки не должна тупить?
<artus> эм, а нафига тебе ntfs?
<shenmue> нтфс убери и там ext4
<chapt> плюс для файла подкачки еще раздел нужен будет
<artus> ты и первый раз на ntfs ставил бубунту?
<shenmue> если у тебя оперативы 64 килобайта то тупить будет. и проц если от денди сковырнул то же тупить будет
<safinaskar> lastsn0w: кароч, это невозможно, можно на ext2, ext3 или ext4
<safinaskar> lastsn0w: какой у тебя размер оперативы?
<chapt> а также процессор и видео интересует
<vladgobelen> lastsn0w: Нтфс будет тупить в  любом случае.
<shenmue> http://www.nixp.ru/news/Глава-Linux-Foundation-ОС-GNU-Linux-уже-победила-Windows.html толстая новость
<lastsn0w> 2048 DDR3 10600
<calculon> как вам гном 3?
<shenmue> у меня ничего не изменилось
<SergeyIT> m00nkey, гемор с разделами - это если не прочитать предварительно хаутушку
<shenmue> а шелл фигня какая то
<calculon> чем-то на юнити смахивает
<m00nkey> <SergeyIT> в идеале его не должно было возникнуть
<shenmue> calculon а ты как ставил?
<calculon> федора 15 альфа
<SergeyIT> m00nkey, это когда модуль телепатора в проц встроят будет
<calculon> да и не ставил. Так, с лайв сиди поглядел
<calculon> Симпотно вроде
<UNIm95> ink|off|ZNC:
<UNIm95> ink|off|ZNC: http://bash.org.ru/quote/410301
<calculon> только притормаживает это гнома третий
<calculon> может потому что лайв сиди
<lastsn0w> как создать загрузочную флешку?
<lastsn0w> хочу Ubuntu с флешки поставить
<safinaskar> lastsn0w: ыыы
<SergeyIT> lastsn0w: http://www.google.ru/search?q=%D0%BA%D0%B0%D0%BA+%D1%81%D0%BE%D0%B7%D0%B4%D0%B0%D1%82%D1%8C+%D0%B7%D0%B0%D0%B3%D1%80%D1%83%D0%B7%D0%BE%D1%87%D0%BD%D1%83%D1%8E+%D1%84%D0%BB%D0%B5%D1%88%D0%BA%D1%83&submit=%D0%9F%D0%BE%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BA&sitesearch=ubuntu.ru&hl=ru
<safinaskar> lastsn0w: найди в меню что-то типа "создание загрузочной флешки"
<safinaskar> lastsn0w: если такого нет, то загрузись с лайфсиди - там точно есть
<safinaskar> lastsn0w: ну и вперёд
<lastsn0w> сорри)) Я просто с компом только-только освоился (2 месяца как бук взял))
<m00nkey> unetbootin попробуй
<m00nkey> хорошая штука
<wazzup507> всем привет. такая проблема - рефреш рейт стоит по дефолту 59.88 и не меняется. (ubuntu 10.10 x64, driver nvidia 270.29)
<wazzup507> кто-то может подсказать как пофиксить?
<[Raiden]> а сколько надо?
<wazzup507> 120
<[Raiden]> Хм, сдаюсь )
<shenmue> 270 разве не бета?
<wazzup507> бета, но на предыдущих версиях таже проблема
<shenmue> с разверткой ковырялся?
<wazzup507> угу. только что пофиксил. так что отбой =)
<shenmue> у меня только 50 и экран 640на480 пока развертку нужну не откапал в глубинах инета
<wazzup507> в настройках нвидии надо было отключить "Force full gpu scaling"
<wazzup507> и ещё 1 вопрос
<wazzup507> при копировании больших файлов с диска на диск и т.п, загрузка процессора - 100%
<wazzup507> у кого-то была такая проблема?
<shenmue> да
<shenmue> сменил планировщик
<shenmue> с утра
<wazzup507> и как теперь?
<shenmue> все работает
<wazzup507> а какой планировщик поставил, если не секрет?
<shenmue> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/ubuntu/116601/
<shenmue> deadline
<wazzup507> пасиб. сейчас почитаемс
<lastsn0w>  у меня CPU AMD  с поддержкой x64 ОЗУ 2Гб. Стоит ли ставить ubuntu-10.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<lastsn0w> 2 ядра
<shenmue> ставь
<shenmue> чего боятся то?
<[Raiden]> особых проблем с х64 нет. Возьми да попробуй.
<[Raiden]> в тяжелых задачах некотоырй прирост может быть , типа архивации, перекодирования.
<lastsn0w> а ещё вопрос. Приложения с MacOS будут запускаться на Ubuntu?
<[Raiden]> а память, это смотря какие задачи, зватит наверное
<safinaskar> lastsn0w: конечно нет
<chapt> если он первый раз ставит может сначала х86 поставит обычную, а то получит еще траблы с установкой флеша и прочего
<safinaskar> lastsn0w: win, linux и mac - 3 несовместимые вещи
<[Raiden]> флэш в общем то так же ставится
<safinaskar> lastsn0w: подружить можно только всякими эмуляторами
<[Raiden]> одинаково
<[Raiden]> он там в репах 32битный
<safinaskar> lastsn0w: не, не стоит. ставь ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso
<safinaskar> lastsn0w: с amd64 проблем куча
<[Raiden]> )
<lastsn0w> а на amd он нормально встанет?
<safinaskar> lastsn0w: конечно :)))))))))
<safinaskar> lastsn0w: i386 идёт на amd64 на ура, но не наоборот
<safinaskar> lastsn0w: вообще линукс жрёт куда меньше винды, так что ставь не боись
<safinaskar> lastsn0w: и обязательно сделай раздел подкачки, а то не будет работать гибернация
<[Raiden]> прям так уж меньше )
<lastsn0w> а может бетку 11.04 попробовать или всё же 10.10 (ЗЫ первый раз ставить буду)
<chapt> меньше оперативы - да
<lastsn0w> ОК. Гигов на 8 вырезжу
<[Raiden]> по сравнению с вин7 пожалуй да. По сравнению с хп примерно так же, если в минимализм не ударяться.
<chapt> 8 гигов - много ИМХО
<lastsn0w> блин) Хотел в Crysis 2 порубить нормально (на МакОС движок более оптимизирован) у мя карточка то слабая (Mobility Radeon HD5650)+ CPU всего 2 ядра, в общем на низких еле вывозит. А на Mac с более худшим железом-всё норм.
<lastsn0w> поэтому и спрашивал про приложения для MacOS)) У мя просто Crysis 2 есть для MacOS, правда репак)
<SergeyIT> lastsn0w, 10.04 ставь
<lastsn0w> почему 10.10 не покатит?
<chapt> lastsn0w:  так ты линух для игр хочешь поставить?
<lastsn0w> нет. просто думал о том хорош ли он как игровая платформа)
<Anton2d> %) неисправимо ужасен
<lastsn0w> судя по всему не очень)
<lastsn0w> Гг)
<Anton2d> 2-3 хромых 3-д игры и 100500 тетрисов
<SergeyIT> lastsn0w, лин не для игр
<Anton2d> образно если
<lastsn0w> Кстати. У меня интернет - Yota Samsumg U200. Как её заставить работать под Ubuntu?
<[Raiden]> на форуме есть наверное
<[Raiden]> если нету, то может сразу.
<[Raiden]> )
 * [Raiden] оптимист
<chapt> ну вообще вайн есть, но далеко не все корректно из под него запускается и приходится гуглить дабы запустить то что запускается. ну а об увеличении производительности по сравнению с виндой говорить не приходится - в лутчшем случае такая же
<lastsn0w> никаких deb'ов вместе с модемом не наблюдал.
<vladgobelen> chapt: Под виндой проблем больше, чем с вайном.
<chapt> да ну
<vladgobelen> не да ну. Это факт.
<[Raiden]> lastsn0w: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=43974.0
<safinaskar> lastsn0w: чувак, тебе аццки повезло, у меня тоже yota
<chapt> vladgobelen:  интересно как ты под ним запустишь 14-й маткад
<vladgobelen> chapt: Я про игры говорил.
<vladgobelen> chapt: Для игр винда сейчас хуже даже для своих нативных
<chapt> vladgobelen:  отчлино, как ты запустишь бф. бад кампани2
<vladgobelen> установлю и запущу
<safinaskar> lastsn0w: так вот, прежде чем её установить, нужен какой-нибудь другой интернет :))) можно, конечно, под виндой накачать deb-ов, но лучше другой интернет. ты меня слышишь вообще? а тоя ничо не буду говорить
<chapt> попробуй
<chapt> я месяца 3 назад озадачился,  друг акк подогнал, то есть можно спокойно постреляться. далее запуска окна выбора сервера так и не смог уйти, кстати на сайте вайна об этом же говорится
<AndreX> прикольно, у меня google не работать ))
<SergeyIT> AndreX, забанили? )))
<AndreX> угу (
<AndreX> ни ру ни ком
<SergeyIT> AndreX, перегрузи интернет )
<AndreX> гоните детей и нета ))
<SergeyIT> там тогда никого не останется
<AndreX> да уж
<AndreX> о заработл
<AndreX> а*
<User830[web]> aoro
<User830[web]> всем привет
<rapidsp> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> rapidsp, Понг понг понг...
<aoro> всем привет
<aoro> народ живые есть вопросы есть
<AndreX> ubuntuhelp: tell aoro about ask
<ubuntuhelp> aoro, please see my private message
<aoro> как можно перенести кодеки и локализации на машину без нета  APTonCD &
<aoro> как можно перенести кодеки и локализации на машину без нета  APTonCD ?
<[Raiden]> ну, наверное да. Можно и проще, если все необходимые зависимости в  1папке, можно перенести ак угодно и сказать потом sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<zipfer> hi 4 all
<nAgoHaK> livestreet кто шарит?
<zipfer> народ, как поставить  в natty firefox 3?
<zipfer> я просто не могу на этот мутанте четвертом сидеть
<[Raiden]> там вроде меню включить можно, а в остальном тот же фф, только быстрее
<zipfer> в каком меню?
<[Raiden]> можешь слить мозиловскую сборку , распаковать куда надо и запускать
<zipfer> да я бы хотел из реп
<[Raiden]> я имею в виду меню в фф, файл вид и т.д. Больше вроде особых отличий нет )
<zipfer> ну, впринципе можно и так
<zipfer> есть
<zipfer> не работает флешь нормально
<zipfer> оч много проблем со скриптами
<zipfer> сейчас смотрю сайт наших разрабов, о дико глючит
<zipfer> на всех ост браузерах все норм
<BACbOK> Всем привет.
<zipfer> http://www.myspace.com/emptyself/music
<zipfer> вот, пожалуйста
<zipfer> первый пример, плохой работы ff4
<zipfer> и так со многими флешплеерами
<[Raiden]> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0406/h_1302091814_a8895b6c63.png
<[Raiden]> скучноватый музон
<zipfer> не глючит флешплеер?
<zipfer> он у тебя не моргает?
<[Raiden]> нет
<zipfer> блин
<zipfer> что за хрень
<zipfer> а
<zipfer> я понял, это значит так тока в кедах
<novns> в хроме работает
<[Raiden]> мб дело в версии флэша, у меня 10.2 превью
<[Raiden]> х64
<zipfer> а
<zipfer> а как ты его ставил?
<zipfer> может быть
<novns> музыка говно, кстати
<zipfer> просто скачал и положил плагин?
<[Raiden]> да. скучная и какая-то бездушная чтоли. Но не будем о вкусах.
<zipfer> я думаю сказать что музыка говно, быть просто очнь глупым
<zipfer> бездушная?
<[Raiden]> угу в /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<novns> если хотите, я вам в приват разверну своё мнение
<novns> здесь оффтопик
<zipfer> ладно, я не буду тут о музыке спорить, но то что emptyself бездушный, это просто чистый перебор)
<novns> бездушая, бездушная
<zipfer> как скажешь
<zipfer> я музыкант, по этому спорить не буду)))
<novns> ок. обращайтесь, если что
<[Raiden]> съезд роботов гитаристов (с)  гостья из будущего.
<novns> здесь все муызканты
<[Raiden]> ладно, увлеклись чего-то )
<[Raiden]> вожет и с кде связано, или с освязкой драйвер видео\квин с эффектам\ флэш
<[Raiden]> фиг знает.
<novns> так отключите эффекты в кде
<[Raiden]> 3.6. всеравно слей,
<[Raiden]> .
<novns> ctrl+alt+d если не ошибаюсь
<SergeyIT> здесь говорят обо всем, кроме убунты )
<[Raiden]> музыка игралась в убунте )
<[Raiden]> отмазка
<zipfer> да, ща я удалил флеш, скачаю на x64
<[Raiden]> кстати, ка крелиз вышел фф, ещё кде не грузил. Надо будет проверить
<[Raiden]> я его смотрю время от времени. Когда делать нефиг и может быть на случай переезда )
<novns> 4-й фф лучше, чем третий
<novns> быстрее там
<novns> но вот беда, хрому он всё равно проигрывает
<novns> тестируй, не тестируй
<zipfer> да
<zipfer> установить флешь с оффсайта помогло
<zipfer> енто хорошо)
<[Raiden]> адобе редиски. по 64бит вс ещё превью , а 32бит уже есть бета 10.3
<XuMuK[TLF]> флаг с офсайта - ето всегда карашоу)
<[Raiden]> возникает такое ощущение, что рынок проприетарщиков сопротивляется переходу на 64бит
<XuMuK[TLF]> флаш
<sharikoff> Трам пам пам как говорится..
<d_may> кря кря кря как крякается
<dmay> вджобывать по 10 часов за монитором это зло
<sharikoff> Угу
<dmay> абсолютное и концентрированное
<dmay> нужна тупая игрушка на 15 минут, типа сапёра, чтоб моск не включать
<dmay> идеи?
<zipfer> [Raiden]: да превью там уже, как я помню, года 2 если не 3
<zipfer> надо переходить на генту короче)))
<dmay> нет, в генту я играть не буду >.<
<zipfer> я кстати себео поставил натти, кубунту, оч доволен шрифтами
<zipfer> точнее обновился до натти.
<zipfer> по любому они в релизе ченить да сломают
<novns> у генты есть оверлей с патчами от убунту про lcd-filtering
<novns> но там как-то не всё полноценно
<novns> шрифтов "как в убунте" там не получить
<zipfer> да ладно, скачать да поставить)
<zipfer> они же opensource
<novns> что скачать?
<zipfer> шрифты
<[Raiden]> в любом дистре можно получить. собрать с теми же патчами, перенести настройки
<novns> там патчи к cairo, freetype и т.п.
<novns> плюс патчи к ащтесщташп
<novns> *fontconfig
<dmay> плин, даже влом вбрасывать про "в винде шрифты кавай из коробки"...
<dmay> выспаться надо
<novns> [Raiden], не, не так всё просто
<novns> в генте у библиотек версии поновее
<novns> и патчи не всегда накладываются
<novns> их править надо
<zipfer> да все в генте просто
<[Raiden]> ну и замечательно. Затем генту и ставят.
<[Raiden]> )
<novns> не успеешь поправить - версии опять обновятся
<zipfer> сложно linux from scratch
<zipfer> вот это по истеному ппц
<[Raiden]> а у вас там нету типа флага холд? удерживать версии?
<novns> а если пропатчен freetype, а cairo нет - то всё очень плохо получается
<zipfer> истиному*
<novns> есть, конечно
<zipfer> истинному*
<zipfer> балин)))
<novns> интересно, отчего эти патчи lcd-filtering давно апстрим себе не забрал
<[Raiden]> интересный вопрос. Глядя всякие там мандривы или альты можно ужаснуться
<[Raiden]> после убунты
<sharikoff> Линукс вообще ужасен..
<sharikoff> И неимоверно раздут последнее время..
<lastsn0w> Интересный вопрос. Как вы видите лучшую операционку? (из чего она должна состоять?)
<zipfer> по мне, линкс отличная ос
<zipfer> вот писали бы под нее еще по нормально, всякие адобы сраные и тд, и она была бы лучшей
<dmay> lastsn0w: она должна состоять из одного - работоспособности
<dmay> в этом пока винда впереди планеты вей
<wesg> привет подскажите 1 паблик релиз убунту был 4.04 ?
<dmay> 4.10
<wesg> хочу узнать сможет ли оно обновиться до 11.04
<dmay> лол
<zipfer> [Raiden]: а как ты сделал вкладки в неск рядов?
<dmay> кстате. недавно ролик на ютубе был, где виндовсы чуть ли не с первого последовательно обновляли )
<wesg> да, я видел
<wesg> вот и подумал проверить
<wesg> там с доса первого до вин 7 обновили последовательно
<[Raiden]> zipfer: расширение tab mix plus
<zipfer> прикольно, оно у меня тоже есть, но я не знал что оно так умеет)))
<chelaxe> ку
<chelaxe> скай
<zipfer> [Raiden]: а что за параметр, чета я все пересмотрел, не нашел
<zipfer> ?
<[Raiden]> если много вкладок... http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0406/h_1302096539_3b47d8cbcd.png
<dmay> если много вкладок - то стоит задуматься зачем столько надо
<[Raiden]> нашел ? )
<wesg> я порно часто много наоткрываю вкладок и потом смотрю по очереди
<dmay> тогда стоит задуматься о чем то другом XD
<zipfer> [Raiden]: а, да, нашел, спасибо, я от туда тока 2 попробовал строки, а это не заметл)))
<zipfer> много вкладок это удобно)
<zipfer> осоообено на работе
<zipfer> когда у тебя очень много тасков
<Anton2d> дайте ссылку, на то где с доса до вин7 обновляли плиз
<Anton2d> ну или хоть по каким словам искать
<m00nkey> ребят, а кто подскажет, как изменить\удалить файлик root`a в ручную не пользуясь терминалом и не логинясь под рутом, как добавлить файл скажем в /var/run или ещё куда?
<m00nkey> при попытки это сделать он ругается что нет доступа(
<[Raiden]> поставь расширение nautilus-gksu и выполни pkill nautilus - это его рестартанет
<[Raiden]> в контекстном меню папок будет открыть от админа
<m00nkey> пасип
<m00nkey> ок
<m00nkey> весь день меня спасаешь :) пасиба человек )
<[Raiden]> nautilus-open-terminal можно до кучи
<m00nkey> пасипки
<wesg> Anton2d, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPnehDhGa14
<Anton2d> 10х!
<go8765> подскажите пжлс как запихнуть в коньки топ 5 нормально http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0406/h_1302098369_97615f2e31.png  http://paste.ubuntu.com/590255/
<Anton2d> Эх... очень жаль что там с дос 5.0 начинается, я надеялся на дос 3.0 хотябы, но всё равно очень забавно.
<Anton2d> вин 3.0 фор вокгруп настальгия
<oxothuk1> 3,11
<oxothuk1> ностальгийнее
<oxothuk1> трушный интерфейс
<oxothuk1> повышеный показатель юзабилити
<dmay> клятые олдфаги
<oxothuk1> и, О ЧУДО!, мышь
<oxothuk1> о_О
<oxothuk1> мне еще и четвертак нестукнуло
<oxothuk1> какой же я олд?
<go8765> подскажите  c коньками плиз
<oxothuk1> хорошо шнуруй и затачивай
<oxothuk1> и будет счастье)
<go8765> oxothuk1: спасибо. очень помогло - топ 5 просто взял сразу и стал на место :)
<oxothuk1> go8765:  ну вот, а вы переживали ^_^
<slimmy> Всем привет! Нужна ваша помощь! Через Центр Приложений захотел скачать Flash Player, но доступна только кнопка "Подробнее", "Установить" - нет. Далее, появляется кнопень "Использовать этот источник", при нажатии на которую ОС пытается несколько раз су
<slimmy> При том, кстати, что Adobe Reader скачать возможно.
<m00nkey> суров
<AMind> господа, я слегка запутался в пользователях, группах, правах. Текущую ситуацию могу пояснить четко, кто может дать совет по этой тематике ?
<inkvizitor68sl> какая сволочь кинула меня на баш, когда я цитировал чужую цитату? ><
<SergeyIT> AMind, четко в книжках написано
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: пруфлинк или не было
<SergeyIT> inkvizitor68sl, дмей, не?
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: bash.org.ru
<inkvizitor68sl> SergeyIT: его предлагаешь убивать?
<skai> прям на главной?
<skai> да.на главной
<skai> анука все.кто тут живой
<Nor8> Есть какой-нибудь аналог Unity Web player'а  для Убунту, знает кто-нибудь?
<skai> быстро проголосовали за инка или буду лютовать
<jlewka> подскажите плизх, а в каком пакете находиться msgfmt
<skai> jlewka: apt-cache search <%subj>
<Nor8> skai: Использование служебного положения в личных целях наказуемо, угрозы неприемлимы!
<skai> Nor8: а какие угрозы?я кому то лично угрожал?лютовать я могу сам с собой:)
<Nor8>  skai: Тиха сам с собою, свободною рукою))))
<skai> меняя руки, чтобы не было нам скуки
<Nor8> )))
<jlewka> skai, пробывал, тот пакет который там есть, мне не помог(
<zholaman> есть кто ?
<Nor8> Следы заговора против линукса детектед. Не хотят портировать Unity web player под линукс, только злоОсь и Мас. Хотя плеер сам весит меньше 1 мб.
<zholaman> как написать дрова для принтера
<slimmy> Может кто сказать в чем у меня проблема?
<Nor8> slimmy: В неспособности сформулировать вопрос?
<Nor8> slimmy: Эта или еще одна есть?
<slimmy> Здесь просто не любят, когда говоришь одно и то же по сто раз.
<slimmy> Но тем не менее...
<slimmy> (18:27:51) slimmy: Всем привет! Нужна ваша помощь! Через Центр Приложений захотел скачать Flash Player, но доступна только кнопка "Подробнее", "Установить" - нет. Далее, появляется кнопень "Использовать этот источник", при нажатии на которую ОС пытается нескоÐ
<AMind> SergeyIT: четко - я имел в виду я могу четко изложить суть возникшей проблемы с пользователями и правами
<Nor8>  slimmy: Ставь через синаптик или скачай руками с адоб лабс
<zholaman> как написать дрова под принтер
<zholaman> ?
<wesg> AMind, а в чем проблема ?
<slimmy> Nor8: Спасибо. С Лабса качает.
<wesg> установка флеша в убунту не через пакетный менеджер это печально
<AMind> wesg: есть пользователи ftpuser и debian-transmission, они в группе debian-transmission. ftpuser имеет возможность доступа к общим каталогам этой группы по ftp извне. Но у него нет прав на чтение и редактирование инфы в этих каталогах. Как это исправить ? Нужно чтобы ftpuse
<AMind> r мог скачивать и закачивать инфу в эти каталоги, а debian-transmission чтобы продолжал обрабатывать инфу как торренты
<SergeyIT> AMind, так это еще и от настроек фтп зависит
<AMind> SergeyIT: да, я подозреваю что так.. запутался вот..
<wesg> AMind, если без настроек фтп то chgrp debian-transmission + chmod g+w
<zholaman> тут водятся системные программеры ?
<zholaman> или кто подсажет где их можно застать
<AMind> wesg: спасибо, постараюсь разобраться
<SergeyIT> AMind, а под каким пользователем у тебя фтп работает?
<SergeyIT> zholaman, а это кто такие?
<zholaman> пингвины
<zholaman> )
<zholaman> а что имеет значение
<SergeyIT> zholaman, под эти словом кого только не понимаю
<SergeyIT> сис программеры я имею ввиду
<zholaman> может делом поможешь
<zholaman> да сис
<zholaman> программеры
<SergeyIT> zholaman, так ты вопросов не задаешь
<AMind> SergeyIT: во блин.. от рута.. надо это срочно поменять
<zholaman> я хотел дрова начать писать )
<SergeyIT> AMind, повезло, что тебе ничего не сломали )
<zholaman> есть  книги, но в них общее описание бехз примеров, поэтому хотелось бы у опытных в этом деле программеров совета попросить
<SergeyIT> zholaman, так скачай сорсы
<zholaman> может кто подскажет с чего лучше начать
<zholaman> сорсы есть
<zholaman> а что дальше
<zholaman> куда смотреть )
<AMind> SergeyIT: с твоей подачи - вообще запутался )) htop показывает, что у меня vsftpd от ruut,nobody,ftpuser работает.. сразу от трёх
<zholaman> я тк понимаю не подготовленному не совсме подходит этот вариант
<AMind> ruut=root
<SergeyIT> zholaman, разбираться с простейшим принтером для которого система команд описана
<zholaman> общее понятие как работает ядро и api имеется, прочитал две книжки Таненбаума
<zholaman> ясно ) спасибо
<dmay> кто хайлайтил меня в суе??
<dmay> SergeyIT: чочо?
<ArchiK89> здрасте всем, люди над помощь
<SergeyIT> dmay, шутка )
<ArchiK89> по роздачи инета в лок сети
<dmay> !q | ArchiK89
<ubuntuhelp> ArchiK89: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<dmay> тьфу
<dmay> !ask | ArchiK89
<ubuntuhelp> ArchiK89: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<dmay> SergeyIT: не я, но за заслуженную славу инка порадовался :3
<ArchiK89> убунту 10,10, суть вопроса: как роздать адсл и-нет на 2ПК в сети по айпи
<ArchiK89> много перечитал ниче не помогает(
<dmay> ArchiK89: елементарно. купить роутер в ближайшем магазине и раздать.
<Nor8> ))
<inkvizitor68sl> ArchiK89: debian.pro -> поиск -> NAT
<Nor8> Или клонировать мак-адрес, если получится
<dmay> ArchiK89: и это я не издеваюсь, это реально единственно правильное решение
<SergeyIT> dmay, а зачем роутер, когда можно помучаться )
<dmay> SergeyIT: помучаться это неправильное решение
<ArchiK89> так мне лучше помучится и ближе узнать линукс
<dmay> ArchiK89: небоись, поближе ты его узнаешь когда до 11.04 обновишься и будешь всё в консольке чинить :3
<ArchiK89> =)
<ArchiK89> надеюсь)
<SergeyIT> мучаться надо там, где другого выхода нет
<dmay> надеется он... в стране заводы стоят, рабочих не хватает, а они надеются провести побольше времени за бессмысленными ковыряниями в компутерах (
<dmay> я за бан
<SergeyIT> кому?
<dmay> ArchiK89. чтоб одумался и пошёл нормальными делами заниматься, канешна.
<Nor8> dmay: То есть, отправить его на завод, за шлифовальный станок?))
<dmay> да хотябы
<SergeyIT> рашпиль и зубило для начала )
<Nor8> dmay: Представляешь, как бы он в линуксе разбирался, если бы днем отстоял за шлифовальным станком)))
<dmay> на худой конец ещё одним еникейщиком. главное чтоб деньги зарабатывал, а не время зря убивал
<dmay> Nor8: так как раз же! гораздо ближе по духу к линуксу стал бы, с Настоящим Напильником на полмегавата, то :3
<SergeyIT> как же раньше просто драйверы писались...
<Nor8> dmay:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wMV6XIHjt2E
<dmay> чотам?
<Nor8> dmay: А ты посмотри))
<dmay> Nor8: я в ердепе счас, мнсмотреть идти долго наружу
<dmay> Nor8: так что рассказывай
<[v-8]_jupiter> Мда в 2,2 версии чтото совсем не многог изменений)
<[v-8]_jupiter> skype
<Nor8>  dmay: Это смотреть нужно))
<dmay> Nor8: тю. тогда потом
<SergeyIT> dmay, Евстигнеев в Берегись автомобиля - не пора ли нам замахнуться на Шекспира....
<dmay> ня?
<dmay> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93O7A7ees-k - более Ъ :3
<aleksandr> люди подскажите как в brasero создавать DVD-video диски, а то из 5 выбранных записала прога 1. Пришлось ставить K3B есть решение или альтернатива brasero ???
<aleksandr> из 5 выбранных файлов на диск записал 1
<aleksandr> есть альтернатива под GNOME ???
<[Raiden]> советую остаться на k3b , а так, был ещё gnomebaker из того что я видел.
<Nor8> aleksandr: Альтернативы кэбу нет
<[Raiden]> nerolinux на gtk )
<dmay> стандартная писалка под семёркой :3
<aleksandr> nerolinux это тот самый nero ???
<[Raiden]> угу
<aleksandr> он же коммерческий
<aleksandr> или наша версия нет ???
<[Raiden]> зато на гтк
<[Raiden]> комерческий
<dmay> aleksandr: не весь софт под линукс бесплатный. welcome to real world )
<[Raiden]> to hell
<dmay> а это зависит от собственных способностей к выживанию )
<[Raiden]> )
<aleksandr> спасибо огромное сейчас пойду почитаю о gnomebaker
<aleksandr> что-то не особо под gnome хочется пользоваться kde софтом
<JIupuK> всем привет, не подскажите как мне пройти в терминале в смонтированный образ?
<dmay> джиупук: прямо и налево
<JIupuK> лирик
<dmay> джиупук
<aleksandr> хотя признаю кэб решил все проблемы сразу
<calculon> btrfs стабилизируется к выходу ubuntu 11.04?
<aleksandr> большое спасибо все
<aleksandr> всем
<dmay> calculon: это ты _здесь_ спрашиваешь?
<calculon> а где спрашивать?
<dmay> у dev team?
<calculon> кидай название канала
<[Raiden]> у них планы функционала расписаны для 1.0 , а сча 0.19 , версия фс. Всё это не вселяет...
<dmay> calculon: #google ?
<calculon> yandex?
<[Raiden]> хотя 1 раздел я сделал и жив пока
<calculon> то есть никто тут не знает?
<calculon> убунтологи...
<dmay> ну я тебе как бы на это и пытался намекнуть )
<[Raiden]> лол
<Nor8> calculon: А чем тебя ехт4 не устраивает?
<dmay> эм... он обиделся штоле? оО
<Tobi2> подскажите как отредактировать вот етот файлик  /etc/X11/xorg.conf Правами рута?
<dmay> sudo nano файлег
<Tobi2> че над в консольки прописать нубик в линуксе но хочу научитса
<Tobi2> спасибки
<dmay> чмоки пуся
<[Raiden]> gksu gedit
<[Raiden]> gj drece
<[Raiden]> по вкусу
<Tobi2> предпочту я вот ето  [Raiden]: gksu gedit =)
<Tobi2> спасибки ищо разок
<dmay> [Raiden]: пуся выбрал тебя, противный! йа атамщу!
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> не клюют нынче на консоль...
<dmay> лол, у шатлворта болванки кончились? http://blog.canonical.com/?p=551
<[Raiden]> надо было убунте сразу сделать пункты открыть от админа
<[Raiden]> сразу бы решило кучу таких вопросов
<[Raiden]> по пкм
<Pante59> шалом
<dmay> Pante59: что сломал?
<Pante59> dmay: ничего аж скучно думал мож здесь кто чего напортачил)))
<dmay> Pante59: то есть пришёл потроллить, поофтопить, пофлудить, поругаться с кем нить итеде?
<Pante59> dmay: неееее)))Для етого я хожу на лор)))
<dmay> понятно
<dmay> я за бан
<Nor8> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/ubuntu/116957/
<Nor8> В России один сервер на Убунту)))
<Pante59> dmay: твой?
<_GerarD_> Ребят, подскажите как лечить это http://paste.ubuntu.com/590318/?
<skai> dmay: это у тебя такая просьба?
<go8765> oxothuk1: я таки в коньках просто суперски уже разобрался :) и почти всё сделал :)
<_GerarD_> Ребят, подскажите как лечить это http://paste.ubuntu.com/590318/
<dmay> Pante59: а ты как думаешь?
<dmay> skai: ня ^__^
<XuMuK[TLF]> инк, ты тут?
<Pante59> dmay: не наглей!!!
<skai> dmay: тыж знаешь.я завсегда могу по просьбе человека забанить его
<skai> dmay: так тя на сколько?
<dmay> Pante59: кто? я?
<XuMuK[TLF]> я те сюрприз сфлткал.)))))
<skai> XuMuK[TLF]: и отметил уже его чую
<dmay> skai: не придирайся, я сегодня не пьяный, и по этому расстройствами речи не страдаю 8]
<XuMuK[TLF]> https://picasaweb.google.com/xumuk37/DropBox?authkey=Gv1sRgCJOt1fDD0qj-xwE#5592498721101902306
<_GerarD_> skai поможешь ч этим? Как лечить? http://paste.ubuntu.com/590318/
<XuMuK[TLF]> skai, неее.))
<_GerarD_> с этим*
<skai> _GerarD_: http://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1205 тебе никто не поможет
<XuMuK[TLF]> ну вот, я изза етой фотки можно сказать героически чуть не пожертвовал собой и машиной., а он хоть бы хны)))
<Tobi2> привет ищо разок неподскажите Установил драйвер от AMD Пропал графический интерфейс
<dmay> welcome to real world
<dmay> AMD же
<Tobi2> не ну есть способ вернуть графический интерфейс?
<Tobi2> =)
<dmay> да полно. самый простой - поставить виндовс.
<dmay> потруднее - купить мак. ну или переставить убунту.
<Tobi2> а я думаеш щас из чево сижу
<Nor8> С драйвером от АМД до сих пор проблемы?
<Tobi2> а вихода чтоли никакова нету?
<dmay> не, ну можно, канешна, и починить. но оно тебе точно надо?
<Tobi2> ну да било би хорошо хочу убунту чутку подучить как пользоватса
<dmay> "чутку", хехехехе
<dmay> боюсь у тебя после этого либо борода либо свитер отрастёт
<Tobi2> ну дак способ подкинете ? =)
<dmay> я тебе вон целых три подкинул
<Tobi2> ну новий  свитер хотелось би
<Tobi2> ну а берез переустановки и смена ОС =)
<Tobi2> без  =)
<_GerarD_> это плохо skai, очень плохо! :(
<Tobi2> ну дак неподкинете способ? :-D
<skai> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=146735.0;topicseen
<Tobi2> клас =)
<Tobi2> видять неувижу подсказочки
<Tobi2> =)
<slimmy> Опять нужна ваша помощь :) Хотел установить драйвер на видеокарту через дефолтное приложение. Делал все в точности по инструкции. После, точнее до, активации вылезло сообщение о необходимости аутентификации. Пароль администратора не прокатыÐ
<Nor8> Пароль и нужен
<slimmy> КапсЛок не включен, раскладка английская... Чего-то не идет.
<Tobi2> Люди подскажите способ востановить графический интерфейс после дров AMD хоть существует просто чоби неискал я зря?
<go8765> подскажите пжлс почему падает плеер http://paste.ubuntu.com/590327/
<XuMuK[TLF]> у меня вчера такая шляпа с сш была...
<skai> http://2ip.ru/member_photo/61727.gif
<skai> не со трите картинку
<skai> ни в коем случае
<Tobi2> Люди существует ли способ востановления графического интерфейса после дров AMD
<XuMuK[TLF]> гг
<dmay> зобавный сайтец :3
<skai> dmay: а это ты с вин7  и хрома 12 залез?
<dmay> нетштоты, это XuMuK[TLF] rfytiyf ^3
<dmay> *канешна :3
<skai> сколько любопытных полезло
<XuMuK[TLF]> я вапще с телефона. дмай
<skai> пчилайн
<skai> 10 хром и линукс
<skai> или ты с фф4?
<XuMuK[TLF]> андройдовский браузер
<XuMuK[TLF]> и оператор Vodafone испанцкий...
<XuMuK[TLF]> так что и тут ты не угадал))
<skai> 178.139.92.186
<skai> значит ты вот этот
<skai> а ты знал, что у тебя юа сафарей притворяется?
<XuMuK[TLF]> мб. как остановлюсь гляну
<skai> да
<skai> единственная испания
<skai> был еще один эстонец
<XuMuK[TLF]> няшная штучка голосовой набор
<a931bw> Юнити уже годная штука :)
<Pante59> бекапы рулят дай бог им здоровья 350 закладок ето вам не шутки:-D
<artus> Pante59, не шутка это полторы тыщи) особенно перебирать их)
<a931bw> artus:  у меня 6 вкладок, и не приятно когда из больше 100
<a931bw> 10*
<Pante59> artus: я про потерять их
<XuMuK> а вота я и дома)
<artus> a931bw, ну в последнем ff с его манагером открытых вкладок просто прелесть)
<Pante59> кстати как в pidgin бекап сделать моих учетных записей?
<a931bw> уум
<a931bw> ~/.purple
<a931bw> ~/.purple/accounts.xml вроде
<Tobi2> Люди существует ли способ востановить графический интерфейс после установки дров AMD
<Pante59> a931bw: +
<skai> Pante59: а развеж в хромом отрубили синк гугловский?
<skai> !ask | Tobi2
<ubuntuhelp> Tobi2: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Pante59> skai: ubuntu one
<a931bw> skai, он не синкает вкладки же
<skai> убунтуван не нужен
<skai> но можешь засинкать папку профиля браузера и все
<Pante59> ручками бекапы засылаю на ubuntu one
<Tobi2> !ask как востановить графический интерфейс после установки дров ADM
<_GerarD_> artus, i need help!
<artus> _GerarD_, бывает )
<a931bw> ADM? , если это amd тогда, запости в пастебин выхлоп 'startx'
<_GerarD_> artus http://paste.ubuntu.com/590318/
<Pante59> skai: а де там гугл синк в хроме
<_GerarD_> artus постоянно у меня что то ломается или не устанавливается... прям попа какаято((
<skai> во вкладке личные параметры
<Tobi2> a931bw: а как ето зделать?
<a931bw> мммм
<a931bw> что открывается, когда включаеш комп?
<Pante59> skai: + совсем чето я туплю а тока неделя началась пойду напьюсь)))
<Tobi2> a931bw: Черний екран Пишет вести логин вожу пароль вожу и вуаля Мега тру большой терминал =)
<a931bw> пиши startx
<Tobi2> a931bw: Ща попробую Спасибки за совет
<Pante59> skai: мего синк бысро удобно че я раньше его не видел sudo spasibo
<a931bw> он
<a931bw> вкладки не синкает
<a931bw> вроде
<Pante59> главное для меня закладки
<a931bw> они синкаются
<Pante59> a931bw: + за пиджин
<AMind> народ, почему vsftpd сразу после инсталляции начинает работать от рута ?
<AMind> это же не правильно, наверное
<Karloss> что-то народ кругом жалуется что 11.04 жрет ресурсы, кто заюзал, как оно там дела обстоят?
<Karloss> юнити говорят толстоват....
<Pante59> Karloss: Я юзаю да действительно иногда непонятно с чего 1.2 гига забивает из 2 оперативы потом резко падает до нормальных параметров
<Karloss> Pante59:  а процессор?
<[Raiden]> Когда она у тебя 1.2гб ест, хром случайно не запущен? :)
<Karloss> Pante59: а вообще сколько памяти после загрузки жрет?
<[Raiden]> Хотя у меня и больше ест, текущая версия. Смотря что делать
<Pante59> Karloss: таже фигня одно ядро зашкаливает просто ваще такое ощущение что он на чемто зацикливаетса
<Karloss> ну может в релизе поправят....
<Karloss> вообще что-то расстроился я с этим юнити... не было печали.... сроду всякие доки не перенашу...
<Pante59> сейчас 737 жрет запущен пиджин еволюшн хром скайп потоковое радио рсс твиттер
<Pante59> Karloss: ^^
<Karloss> ну так-то не много вроде жрет
<Pante59> Karloss: я ж говорю он не с того ни с сего вдруг начинае грузить систему какбудто память чемто забиваетса а потом хоп и раздуплилса все нормально стало
<Pante59> хотя в сегодняшней сборке етого пока не заметил системе 3 часа ubuntu daily builds
<Karloss> сижу голво вот ломаю остаться на ubuntu или свалить на другой дистрибутив, все великолепно устраивало в ubuntu до нововведений 11.04
<Pante59> Karloss: http://piccy.info/view3/1339577/6acd903890f020564ec7c54d7c1bf43c/
<Corsair> Karloss, а что там за нововведения такие?
<wesg> Атаке подвержены реализации IPSec стека в NetBSD и FreeBSD, а также в производных от них системах (Darwin, Xnu, FTOS, ...).
<wesg> фря опять впереди планеты всей
<Karloss> Corsair: переход на юнити
<Pante59> Karloss: а что в юнити страшного собственно?
<Karloss> ну не нравиться она мне =))
<fram_> быстро привыкнешь
<fram_> )
<Karloss> к шилу в жопе тогда тоже можно привыкнуть
<wesg> <Karloss> Corsair: переход на юнити
<wesg> а кто мешает гном использовать дальше?
<fram_> а 3 гнум юзал кто нибудь уже?
<Pante59> Karloss: а ну ето аргумент)))Не ет конечно дело вкуса мне наоборот все больше нравитса на OMG Ubuntu уже интересные плюшки выкладывать начинают
<vladgobelen> юзал
<Karloss> wesg:  пилить. потом ставить, не думаю что там все гладко будет с выпилом
<vladgobelen> гном3 = (гном2 - приличное оформление)
<rekcuFniarB> Пользуйте KDE :D
<vladgobelen> вот теперь и пользуем ;)
<Pante59> vladgobelen: пробовал бету мне непонравилось какбудто под планшет все запилено
<_GerarD_> skai ну будь человеком, пожалуйста подскажи как решить это? Не будь злостной машиной! http://paste.ubuntu.com/590355/
<vladgobelen> Pante59: Я вообще не понял в чем суть гнома3
<wesg> Karloss, что пилить? нажать 1 кнопку - использовать classic gnome session это пилить?
<wesg> гном2 там из коробки
<Sergey_IT> ку
<Karloss> wesg: это в 11.04 в 11.11 его в коробке не будет
<seed22_> Приветствую всех. Скажите пожалуйста, как отключить системные звуки в Ubuntu 10.04 ?  В параметрах звуковых настроек не нашел
<seed22_> а то это бумканье надоело
<Pante59> vladgobelen: там кажись не столько интерфейс сколько кишки его рулят какието mutter clutter не вникал особо
<Sergey_IT> Karloss 11.11 не будет
<wesg> Karloss, когда не будет тогда и думай
<vladgobelen> Karloss: Это как с кнопками слева. Сначала возмущались, теперь все юзают
<wesg> будет что то вроде apt-get install oldubuntu-desktop и все
<wesg> как сейчас кеды и остальные де
<vladgobelen> именно
<Sergey_IT> seed22_, sound thema
<Karloss> про 11.11 конечно же опечатался
<Pante59> seed22_: значек звука на панели---параметры звука---звуковые события
<wesg> а еще можно выключить гном логин сааунд в запускаемых прилоениях
<_GerarD_> artus, sharikoff, Offoffoff подскажите пожалуйста, меня одолел этот Виндовс инсталлер! http://paste.ubuntu.com/590355/
<seed22_> Pante59 нет у меня его.. убрал давно..
<seed22_> мультимедиа-клавишами с клавы регулирую
<Pante59> seed22_: апплета звука нет?или чего?
<seed22_> именно
<wesg> _GerarD_, Using native,builtin override for following DLLs: msvcr80
<Sergey_IT> seed22_ так в меню Звуки
<Karloss> seed22_:  ну  система-параметры-звук же, звуковые события-выкл
<wesg> а что у тебя указано в winecfg в библиотеках про нее?
<Anton2d> куда наиболее правильно прописать старт демона vnstatd я так понимаю он должен пахать от рута чтобы в базу писать стистику ?
<_GerarD_> wesg так и стоит, сторонняя, встроенная
<seed22_> Karloss Sergey_IT нет у меня в параметрах пункта Звуки
<seed22_> снес может чего лишнее
<wesg> _GerarD_, забекапь ~/.wine и попробуй удалить оттуда ее
<Sergey_IT> seed22_, какая версия?
<Sergey_IT> seed22_, а чего ты лишнее сносил?
<Pante59> seed22_: http://piccy.info/view3/1339664/9b8ffb90d721e419f440a0f2783db74b/
<Pante59> seed22_: нашел?
<seed22_> Sergey_IT: да вроде ничего старался не сносить лишнего. Убунту 10,04
<seed22_> Pante59 нет, не знаю даже, где это
<Pante59> система-параметры-звук
<Sergey_IT> seed22_, menu System/Preferenses/Sounds
<Pante59> или так:-D
<seed22_> у меня по адресу система-параметры нет пункта "Звук"
<Pante59> в настройках меню наверное отключен пункт
<seed22_> [v
<seed22_> ща посмотрю
<Anton2d> ну неужели ни кто vnstat не пользуется, господа
<Sergey_IT> seed22_, в терминале gnome-volume-control
<Pante59> как запустить ети настройки в терминале аж самому интерестно стало?
<seed22_> в настройке Главного меню, где включается и выключается отображение пунктов, тоже нет звука
<wesg> gnome-volume-control ?
<seed22_> sudo: gnome-volume-control: command not found
<wesg> =)
<vladgobelen> media-sound/gnome-alsamixer
<seed22_> все, разобрался
<Sergey_IT> seed22_, значит снес (ссзб) - поставь
<wesg> в чем причина была?
<seed22_> дада
<seed22_> снес
<seed22_> спасибо всем
<Pante59> ....................................................................................................................................................
<Sergey_IT> Pante59, уснул на клаве?
<Pante59> копипаст не туда :-D
<Pante59> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/04/new-skype-beta-for-linux-improves-call-quality-adds-skype-access/
<wesg> ничего нового толком
<wesg> можно оффтоп?:) кто то бросал пить алкоголь ?
<Pante59> wesg: ага
<vladgobelen> А кто пробовал в нем зарегаться?
<wesg> научи
<Pante59> vladgobelen: в чем
<vladgobelen> я через этот скайп пытался несколько раз регаться вот уже несколько лет подряд
<Pante59> vladgobelen: а на офф сайте чтоли низя зарегатса
<vladgobelen> всегда одно и то же - ваш ник уже занят, попробуйте другой.. Даже вот такие: "jfkdasljfkdjak;fldsjkf;ajl"
<vladgobelen> а на сайт было лениво идти всегда)
<Pante59> vladgobelen: :-D
<dmay> вот она, суровая участь линуксоидов...
<vladgobelen> dmay: Нет, вот она - суровая участь проприетарщины.
<dmay> какая участь? тихо спокойно работать без глюков?
<wesg> хыхы, видеоконференций все еще нет
<wesg> если бы линукс был действительно популярен - давно бы вышел полноценный скайп для линукса
<wesg> а так все понимают что
<Pante59> Кстати про плюшки Unity появляютса подобные "lens'' /линзы/ для многих приложений вот пример твитов в линзе http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/04/gwibber-lens-for-ubuntu-unity-available-adds-social-awesome-to-the-11-04-desktop/
<wesg> что делать продукт для линуксоидов нет смысла, их полтора человека
<dmay> а без скайпа линукс популярным не будет, а следовательно...
<vladgobelen> Следовательно, чтобы линукс не стал популярным, нужно всеми силами выпиливать скайп и не использовать его.
<rekcuFniarB> А что, линуксовый скайп разве не поддерживает видео?
<wesg> а еще носить мешок вместо одежды и отказаться от технологий
<vladgobelen> Популярность для некоммерческого проекта только вредит
<wesg> rekcuFniarB, только 1х1
<dmay> поздно, шатлворт уже спалил малину школолам
<rekcuFniarB> а...
<vladgobelen> wesg: ты не прав. В шкуры не нужно. Но и проприетарное на компах должно умереть как класс.
<wesg> бред сивой кобылы. могу объяснить почему
<vladgobelen> wesg: Давай
<Pante59> пипец люди тупой вопрос где на клаве значек and ну такая закорлючка
<wesg> ну это вроде баян сильный. представь  - ты девелопер крутой. написал продукт не имеющий аналогов, вложена куча средств
<Sergey_IT> wesg, у меня к примеру умерло...
<vladgobelen> wesg: Ну.
<wesg> выложил его под gpl - я у тебя его украл
<[Raiden]> Pante59: цифра 7
<wesg> Sergey_IT, кто умерло?
<[Raiden]> и шифт
<Pante59> [Raiden]: +
<wesg> более того очень  много примеров когда открытый софт намного неэффективнее проприетарного
<vladgobelen> wesg: Как ты можешь его украсть? Я его развиваю, у меня всегда последние версии, я предоставляю услуги по его поддержке, по заполению базы
<[Raiden]> Pante59: может ты не ту раскладку выбрал )
<wesg> ну как, взял сорцы и команду индусов - они сидят допиливают его
<vladgobelen> Ну и допиливай
<vladgobelen> если я сделал крутой проект, я смогу его развивать лучше, чем ты.
<wesg> а то что ты над кодом трудился много лет - а я взял готовое
<rekcuFniarB> vladgobelen: не поддерживаешь и не предоставляешь
<wesg> если мой бюджет больше твоего, то нет
<rekcuFniarB> и не можешь
<vladgobelen> rekcuFniarB: Да ну?
<wesg> допустим я apple а ты никому неизвестный девелопер
<rekcuFniarB> На энтузиазме далеко не уедешь
<Pante59> чтобы установить несколько прог подряд команду знаками && нужно разделять я не ошибаюсь????
<vladgobelen> rekcuFniarB: Читай выше - я крупный девелопер
<wesg> у меня куча средств и человеко часов, у тебя энтузиазм, горящие глаза
<artus> Pante59, не надо их разделять
<rekcuFniarB> vladgobelen: нет и продукт твой тупая глючная поделка
<[Raiden]> ит отражение реальности , в какой-то мере. Патенты и закрытый софт будет пока существует капитализм и текущая система ценностей
<Sergey_IT> Pante59, смотря как они должны выполняться
<artus> Pante59, пробелов достаточно )
<vladgobelen> rekcuFniarB: Читай выше
<rekcuFniarB> Pante59: нет, просто sudo aptitude install programm1 programm2 programm3
<wesg> хм а я подумал оказывается не использую проприетарного софта почти, только винду
<rekcuFniarB> vladgobelen: ты врёшь, так не бывает
<wesg> и игры
<vladgobelen> wesg:  Бери в пример 1с. Деньги берутся за предоставление услуг. Обновление баз, поддержку итд. Закрытость кода лишь обеспечивает монополию и все.
<wesg> а вот еще интересный момент про опенсурс - плодятся форки, получается зоопарк
<vladgobelen> wesg: Кто тебя заставляет использовать зоопарк?
<wesg> в одном форке один функционал, в другом другой. вместо того чтобы сделать 1 нормальный - есть куча неполноценных
<Sergey_IT> это от жадности
<wesg> меня никто, я вобще винду юзаю
<vladgobelen> Просто ты привык платить за воздух, а не за услугу.
<wesg> ну софт кто то писал - это услуга
<vladgobelen> Теперь ты считаешь, что это нормально.
<urashima> стоила бы винда 30$ я бы сидел на ней. =\
<wesg> это нормально, люди работают а я покупаю их продукт
<urashima> но её нынешняя цена вверх жадности
<wesg> если я хочу яблок - я иду и покупаю яблоки, вместо того чтобы садить яблоневый сад
<vladgobelen> Нет нет, сейчас примерно такая ситуация. Я написал допустим текст, в котором восхищаюсь рассветом, запатентовал его. И теперь никто не имеет права восхищаться рассветом в письменном виде.
<Pante59> Sergey_IT: sudo apt-get install pidgin && sudo apt-get install чтото еще /короче нужно одной командой установить 5-6 приложений с учетом того что репы уже подключены как ето сделать?/
<rekcuFniarB> urashima: купи starter
<rekcuFniarB> Там есть всё необходимое
<vladgobelen> wesg: Именно. А сейчас ты даже не имеешь права садить яблоневый сад.
<rekcuFniarB> Pante59: я выше уже писал пример команды
<Sergey_IT> Pante59, так тебе уже сказали - через пробел списком
<wesg> почему не имею права?
<vladgobelen> wesg: Потому что запатентовано.
<wesg> что запатентовано?
<vladgobelen> wesg: Хм. Например браузеры.
<rekcuFniarB> :D
<wesg> мы начали про скайп, где там патенты
<Pante59> cgfcb,j
<vladgobelen> wesg: Или двойной клик мышкой.
<wesg> браузеры запатентованы? круто
<Sergey_IT> wesg, бессмысленный спор - кому чего надо, тому и решать
<wesg> да ну а что делать еще если скучно
<Pante59> спасибо
<vladgobelen> wesg: Смешно правда?
<wesg> смешно - слушать ересь
<vladgobelen> wesg: Кому то смешно, а кто-то на этом бабки зарабатывает и запугивает пользователей линукса.
<vladgobelen> Это называется - продажа воздуха и монополия.
<wesg> пользователи линукса - существуют?
<wesg> ты завидуешь просто
<vladgobelen> Одних зарегистрированных убунтоидов больше 30 млн. Прибавляй тех, кто статистику не отправляет. Прибавляй пользователей других дистрибутивов.
<vladgobelen> Никто естественно каждого не судит.
<wesg> 30миллионов статистическая погрешность на фоне винды и макакоси
<vladgobelen> Судят мелкие компании, которые пытаются использовать линукс.
<wesg> цифра кстати выдуманная
<vladgobelen> Цифра вполне конкретная.
<Megabasss> да, 13 миллионов в прошлом году где-то читал
<wesg> пруфлинки?
<ArchiK89> следовал етой инструкции http://oss-it.ru/129 , в итоге получилось что на двух ПК скайп ток работает( что не так делаю? убунту 10.10
<wesg> ArchiK89, днс?:)
<vladgobelen> http://www.w3schools.com/browsers/browsers_os.asp
<ArchiK89> нету днс
<vladgobelen> пользователей мака приблизительно столько же
<vladgobelen> не намного больше
<wesg> я ждал этой ссылки
<vladgobelen> Угу, я ждал этого ответа.
<wesg> ей линуксятники любят тыкать . беда в том, что это вобще не отражает реального количества линуксоидов
<wesg> это по отдельному сайту
<wesg> посмотри статистику мейл.ру, ли ру
<vladgobelen> Беда в том, что процент винды - количества установок.
<ArchiK89> еще в интерфесе вот че  auto eth1
<ArchiK89> iface eth1 inet static
<ArchiK89> address 192.168.0.1
<ArchiK89> netmask 255.255.255.0
<ArchiK89> network 192.168.0.0
<ArchiK89> broadcast 192.168.0.255
<ArchiK89> pre-up iptables-restore < /etc/iptables.up.rules
<Megabasss> кстати, а здесь есть представители сообществ каких-либо городов? (LUG)
<vladgobelen> А ставят ее раз в 4 дня в среднем.
<vladgobelen> Линукс раз в год-два
<wesg> я винду ставлю когда ноут покупаю новый
<vladgobelen> На один комп естественно
<artus> !paste | ArchiK89
<ubuntuhelp> ArchiK89: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<wesg> а линукс 1 раз когда сервер новый сетапят
<vladgobelen> Про сервера мы не говорим
<vladgobelen> На серверах 80% линукса
<wesg> линукс на десктопах - миф
<[Raiden]> интересно было бы увидеть статистику лора
<vladgobelen> А вот про десктопы вполне. Обычная статистика нашей сети. У простых юзеров раз в неделю переустановка
<wesg> а она открыта, сечас найду =)
<vladgobelen> У продвинутых - раз в три месяца
<Megabasss> не миф! школы например переходят на линукс - в основном на убунту... некоторым нравится и они дома тоже ставят
<wesg> и что там делать в линуксе?
<vladgobelen> Тот же линукс - у обычных юзеров аптайм от месяца
<wesg> игр нету, скайп кривой
<ArchiK89> скажите плиз где ошибка и что исправить
<wesg> у меня в винде месяц+ аптайм сечас
<urashima> wesg эм, на порносайты можно и из линукса заходить
<wesg> ArchiK89, ping 8.8.8.8 со всех компов куда раздаешь идет?
<vladgobelen> wesg: Ок, а я король франции.
<Anton2d> линь не будет популярным на десктопах, пока не будет хорошая поддержка всего железа, на уровне венды. А этого небудет никогда ;(
<wesg> бывает
<vladgobelen> Anton2d: Уже есть.
<Anton2d> небыло и нету
<vyazovoi> Anton2d в винде же ужасная поддержка железа
<rekcuFniarB> wesg: как что делать в линуксе?  Решать проблемы неработы чего либо :D
<wesg> rekcuFniarB, угу
<vyazovoi> что не воткну - устройство не опознано, какие-то драйвера хочет ;)
<wesg> в винде отличная поддержка
<ArchiK89> да пингуется
<wesg> а в линуксе просто не работает
<Megabasss> vladgobelen, пока на ранней стадии
<wesg> ArchiK89, на убунты раздаешь одни?
<vladgobelen> Anton2d: Только если в линуксе железо работает сразу как подключишь, в винде на все нужно искать или покупать драйвера. Тот же блютуз долгое время.
<Megabasss> что не работает?
<wesg> ati x1250, микрофон в моем леново
<ArchiK89> нет там хрюши стоят
<wesg> ipad, ipod
<vyazovoi> wesg у меня работает, зачем вы обманываете
<ArchiK89> скайп ток пашет и все
<Anton2d> vladgobelen, - мало у тебя железа
<wesg> ArchiK89, в свойствах соединения напиши днс 8.8.8.8  и 8.8.4.4
<Anton2d> что не принтер, что не сканер, что не вебкамера или тюнер - нихрена не работает
<wesg> [Raiden], не нашел, но помню там винды больше 50%
<ArchiK89> у себя или на клиентах?
<artus> Anton2d, религия не позволяет в днсах на компах 8.8.8.8 прописать?
<wesg> ArchiK89, на клиентах
<urashima> vladgobelen ну это вы зря, попробуйте какой-то маломальски соврменный джойстик/геймпад подключить, целый день потратив на решение проблем
<vladgobelen> vyazovoi: Все просто. Есть армия обезьян, которые зарабатывают на том, что "чинят" упавшую винду раз в месяц, за что и получают бабки. Прибыль они естественно терять не хотят. Потому у них "все работает"
<artus> ArchiK89, тебе
<Megabasss> wesg, ищи драйвер на микро для своей модели бука, я на нете асус завёл как-то...
<[Raiden]> wesg: верю )
<wesg> Megabasss, неа, там баг на ланчпаде уже висит 1.5 года
<wesg> и всем плевать
<vladgobelen> urashima: да да, недавно купил джойстик какой то китайский. Подключил - работает.
<wesg> купил айпод как то - а музыку не зальешь из линукса
<vladgobelen> urashima: Специально для денди игр брал
<wesg> видеокарта встроенная в ноутбук не работает почти
<ArchiK89> спс зарабтало))
<wesg> nvidia optimus вышел - не работает
<Megabasss> wesg, у меня знакомый распаял выход на микро и внутрь бука покупной засунул, вот уже третий месяц работает =)
<vladgobelen> urashima: Просто не нужно брать железо, которое не поддерживается производителем
<wesg> Megabasss, а зачем, если в винде работает?
<urashima> vladgobelen странно, я пол дня маялся, чтобы затсавить свйо логитек работать
<[Raiden]> в былые времена говорили: Если надо - напиши.
<vladgobelen> wesg: Потому что все остальное в винде не работает.
<wesg> работает
<wesg> скайп вон видеоконференции есть :)
<_GerarD_> wesg ещё можно вопрос?
<vladgobelen> wesg: Например в игры на винде уже не поиграешь нормально.
<wesg> фаерфокс реактивный
<wesg> ахахаха
<wesg> _GerarD_, ага
<Megabasss> Wesg, винда это винда, мне например лин для учёбы нужен.
<vladgobelen> wesg: Начнешь ставить несколько игр - упадет или вирус подхватишь. Приходится использовать вайн
<wesg> Megabasss, и чему он учит?
<_GerarD_> wesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/590357/
<vyazovoi> вот интересный пример - поддержка планшетов genius всегда была плохая, в том числе дрова под винду кривые, а в Linux в свежем xorg сейчас просто работает из коробки. Только не в Ubuntu - тут надо ppa подключать и ставить модуль, в каком-то дистрибутиве мне поÐ
<_GerarD_> wesg что не так?
<[Raiden]> vladgobelen: лол
<wesg> _GerarD_, все так
<vladgobelen> wesg: Или хотя бы та ситуация с ассассином третьим
<rekcuFniarB> vladgobelen: а ты не ставь игры из левых источников и никаких вирусов у тебя не будет ;)
<vladgobelen> wesg: в винде играть в него нельзя  - нет сохранений
<wesg> у меня в линуксе в старкрафте2 фпс в 3 раза меньше чем в винде
<rekcuFniarB> Нехорошо воровать.
<Sergey_IT> !255 > vyazovoi
<ubuntuhelp> vyazovoi, please see my private message
<vyazovoi> про принтеры сканеры я молчу - давно все работает. джойстики вроде тоже - у меня два usb геймпада мы с женой пробовали как-то юмора ради в дендик поиграть - просто работало
<wesg> canon принтеры не работают
<vladgobelen> rekcuFniarB: Дело не в этом. Просто в винде пока нельзя играть не от админа
<rekcuFniarB> !255 > rekcuFniarB
<ubuntuhelp> rekcuFniarB, please see my private message
<wesg> а еще у меня в 2003 году вроде был lucent win modem, в линуксе не работаел
<vyazovoi> sorry, я думал pidgin умеет разбивать длинные сообщения в IRC
<vladgobelen> wesg: А у меня в вов и старкрафт фпс в 2 раза больше, чем в винде. И в крайзисе том же больше.
<Anton2d> фу.. какой пустой флуд на очевидную тему.
<Megabasss> wesg, я учусь на программиста... мало кто лин знает хорошо... сначала личный интерес, потом переросло в манию узнавать больше о *nix системах.
<wesg> vladgobelen, ты лжешь
<vladgobelen> wesg: Просто факт.
<_GerarD_> wesg: вывод нормальный?
<wesg> ну это понятно с 2 строчки было
<wesg> _GerarD_, ага
<vladgobelen> wesg: Тот же пинг лучше в линуксе.
<Megabasss> wesg, да и в моём учебном заведении меня за это любят))))
<_GerarD_> wesg: а Варкрафт не пашет((
<vladgobelen> wesg: при одинаковых условиях
<vyazovoi> хехе let's срач begin?
<wesg> а еще волосы растут быстрее и шелковистее., когда на десктопе линупс
<vyazovoi> точно
<wesg> и член вырастает
<urashima> wesg в WoW фпс действиельно выше, но это не заслуга линукса, а заслуга OpenGl
<Megabasss> о да =)
<vladgobelen> wesg: Я тебе привел обычные факты.
<wesg> у меня на х1250 в линуксе вобще вов не работает
<vladgobelen> а ты про волосы и член
<vladgobelen> о чем тут говорить?
<wesg> в винде работает
<Megabasss> член и без винды работает
<wesg> потому что проприетарный драйвер уже не поддерживает текущие иксы, а открытый 3д не тянет
<vladgobelen> Megabasss: У него не работает
<_GerarD_> а у меня наоборот, на линукс перешёл член рости перестал(
<Megabasss> сочуствуем парню коллективненько!!!
<_GerarD_> Либо 19 для это предел
<_GerarD_> :)
<wesg> <Megabasss> wesg, да и в моём учебном заведении меня за это любят))))
<wesg> вот истинная причина обычно
<[Raiden]> wesg: Ты должен понимать что линукс не доминирует на рынке. И не такой как мак ос, который пишут под конкретное железо. Короче есть такое, на котором сносно работает, есть такое , на котором никак.
<wesg> юзать линукс чтоб казаться круче и элитарнее остальных
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Как раз на рынке линукс доминирует.
<wesg> [Raiden], да я понимаю и юзаю обе системы, но красноглазое раболепие печалит
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Просто ты пытаешься сравнивать коммерческий проект с некоммерческим.
<Megabasss> нет, я его юзать начал в 6 классе чисто из интереса
<[Raiden]> wesg: Если он тебе нужен, возможно придется менять железо, что бы чувствовать себя комфортно
<Megabasss> сначала никто даже не знал об этом, так что не для крутизны
<wesg> [Raiden], я знаю, но хотел оспорить факт что линукс превосходно поддерживает любое железо
<rekcuFniarB> Ну и на последок вот что скажу. Линукс создали ботаны для себя, поэтому в нём удобно только ботанам. Нормальным людям, которым до фени эти тонкости системы, в нём неудобно, им нужно пользоваться инструментами, а не разбираться со всякими
<rekcuFniarB> тупыми проблемами. Поэтому Линукс в том виде в каком он сейчас, никогда не займёт место Windows на десктопах.
<[Raiden]> wesg: ясно
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Возьми те же коммерческие проекты, которые и есть "на рынке" - редхат и андроид. В их сравнении остальное - ничто.
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: на десктопе пока нет коммерческих проектов. Пока лишь реклама убунту той жей и все.
<wesg> надо рерольнуться в фрибздуна
<[Raiden]> vladgobelen: ты плохую литературу читаешь, мне кажется )
<Megabasss> линукс это свободное ПО, а значит вас не заставляют его использовать =)
<vyazovoi> А если ПО несвободное то заставляют?
<vyazovoi> =)
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Ты будешь спорить, что андроид на первом месте?
<wesg> линукс всем хорош почти, кроме фанатов
<Pante59> выбора нет
<Megabasss> ДОС РУЛИИИТ!!!!
<vyazovoi> объективно - любой качественный дружественный дистрибутив лучше винды :D факт
<urashima> vladgobelen мобильные устрйоства совсем другая ниша рынка
<wesg> vyazovoi, неа
<vyazovoi> wesg даа
<wesg> vladgobelen, apple на 1 месте
<rekcuFniarB> Может быть у Марка получится, но для этого ему придётся сильно изменить систему, чем он и занимается, но боюсь сил не хватит.
<Sergey_IT> Megabasss, фрееДОС
<vladgobelen> urashima: Мы не про ниши рынка, а про "рынок в целом"
<Megabasss> да, фри дос
<vladgobelen> urashima: Андроид это коммерческий продукт.
<Pante59> флудильня
<vladgobelen> wesg: Тебя обманули
<vladgobelen> urashima: Редхат это коммерческий продукт
<rekcuFniarB> А что андроид? Это не GNU/Linux.
<[Raiden]> vladgobelen: Ну, я бы поспорил ) %30 рынка смартфонов у андройда может быть есть, в некоторых странах , таких как сша.
<wesg> rekcuFniarB, заметь что до появления убунту про линукс вобще почти никто не слышал
<vyazovoi> rekcuFniarB: да ну? правда чтоли?
<vladgobelen> urashima: А на десктопе это просто некоммерческий фанатский продукт. И никто его не рекламирует, чтобы он с кем то конкурировал
<wesg> кроме еще более красноглазых гиков
<Megabasss> рэдхат первый дистр который перевели на русский, кстати за деньги военных
<wesg> вобщем срач успешно начат, пойду играть дальше
<rekcuFniarB> vyazovoi: да
<vyazovoi> rekcuFniarB: нет
<wesg> Megabasss, шапка мой 1 дистр
<vyazovoi> rekcuFniarB: расковыряй любую прошивку - linux там
<rekcuFniarB> vyazovoi: там нет GNU окружения,
<wesg> java захватит мир
<urashima> wesg ты случаем под ником Бимбо в WoW не играл?) знакомая манера письма //offtop
<vyazovoi> есть - busybox =)
<rekcuFniarB> То что там ядро Linux, ничего не значит.
<Pante59> Люди ктонибудь синхронизирует evolution с ubuntu one контакты нормально синхронизируютса?
<vyazovoi> устанавливается и работает - вот те и GNU/Linux
<vladgobelen> rekcuFniarB: А линукс - и есть ядро.
<Megabasss> а мой первый это мандрива, пятая вроде... с диска какого-то журнала.... она мне почему-то понравилась.... сейчас смотреть на неё не могу
<vladgobelen> rekcuFniarB: а прикрутить к нему ты можешь что захочешь
<rekcuFniarB> vladgobelen: я знаю что это ядро, к чему ты мне это пишешь?
<Megabasss> чтоб ты был умнее
<vladgobelen> rekcuFniarB: [05:14:19] <rekcuFniarB> То что там ядро Linux, ничего не значит.
<vyazovoi> =))
<rekcuFniarB> vladgobelen: да? Как мне на андроиде запустить OpenOffice?
<wesg> urashima, неа
<urashima> megabasss вам повезло, что вы первые версии слаки не застали ) это было эпично
<vladgobelen> rekcuFniarB: Никак. Там нет иксов.
<Megabasss> знаю
<vyazovoi> rekcuFniarB: а если я иксы снесу у меня тоже не GNU/Linux будет?
<rekcuFniarB> vladgobelen: а поставить?
<vladgobelen> rekcuFniarB: Вопрос к разработчикам.
<[Raiden]> да пожалуй линукс слишком растяжимое понятие. В моейм телевизоре прошивка тоже на линуксе.
<rekcuFniarB> vyazovoi: причём тут это?
<wesg> на роутерах линукс везде
<Pante59> вспомнил людей что спорили что лучше убунту или минт а не один ли х..н   так и вы
<Megabasss> снеси всё и поставь фридос
<wesg> это я еще могу понять
<vyazovoi> rekcuFniarB: если уж на то пошло - ставим busybox, ставим иксы, они даже запускаются, в них даже запускается openoffice =)
<vyazovoi> rekcuFniarB: ну ты говоришь что если опеноффис не запускается - значит не gnu/linux
<Megabasss> впринципе бе разницы какая система, главное чтоб хентай показывала =D
<rekcuFniarB> vyazovoi: врёшь, я такого не говорил.
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Я уже написал - просто он пытается подменять понятия. Он пытается сравнивать коммерческое с некоммерческим. Первое - это больше маркетинг, реклама. Второе пишется, чтобы действительно работало.
<Pante59> Megabasss: +:-D
<vyazovoi> rekcuFniarB: (00:11:01) rekcuFniarB: vladgobelen: да? Как мне на андроиде запустить OpenOffice?
<Megabasss> никак
<vyazovoi> Megabasss: как
<rekcuFniarB> vyazovoi: и где тут "если опеноффис не запускается - значит не gnu/linux" ?
<vyazovoi> Megabasss: запустится
<wesg> кто тут самый ярый линуксоид
 * Sergey_IT скучно - чат похож на политическое токшоу на ТВ
<[Raiden]> vladgobelen: дело не только в этом. Андройд никаким боком не гну\линукс , не только потому что комерческий ,но и... это java/linux
<vyazovoi> rekcuFniarB: ололо, это следовало из предыдущих сообщений
<[Raiden]> в общем плохой пример ваш андройд
<vladgobelen> Sergey_IT: Просто каждый ведет свой монолог.
<rekcuFniarB> vyazovoi: не следовало
<Megabasss> там кроме ява машины ничё нет, все приложения под ней работают в основном. опенофис не пойдёт =)
<wesg> http://itv.1tv.ru/ -- прямой эфир показывает?
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: именно, но это линукс
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: И редхат это линукс.. Просто серверный
<wesg> бред сивой кобылы опять
<vyazovoi> [Raiden]: а если я ставлю в нем busybox он чудесным образом превращается в GNU/Linux? Так что впринципе - Linux как Linux
<[Raiden]> угу, только кого волнует ядро? )
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Их популярность обусловлена тем, что это коммерция и реклама.
<wesg> шапка и десктоп версии дает
<Megabasss> wesg, нет, плагин просит
<rekcuFniarB> vladgobelen: Линукс это ядро. Андроид это система с ядром Linux. Red Hat это GNU/Linux. Чего непонятного?
<wesg> Megabasss, ну вот он ваш линукс
<wesg> зато ГПЛ
<wesg> и ничего не работает.
<vladgobelen> rekcuFniarB: Зачем ты мне пишешь про реализацию?
<vyazovoi> Megabasss: если поставить busybox то можно загрузить и иксы и openoffice в них. Даже не в теории а на практике - это все кому не лень любители андроида делали
<vladgobelen> rekcuFniarB: Я тебе говорю про популярность и почему оно популярно.
<wesg> vladgobelen, http://itv.1tv.ru/
<rekcuFniarB> vladgobelen: затем чтобы ты не говорил что андроид это линукс
<Megabasss> а у меня стоит тюнер и мне пох
<vladgobelen> rekcuFniarB: Андроид это линукс.
<rekcuFniarB> vladgobelen: что популярно?
<rekcuFniarB> vladgobelen: андроид это не линукс :D
<[Raiden]> vyazovoi: Хм, ну может и превращается, только, ядро + бизибокс нафиг никому не нужно.
<Pante59> wesg: Megabasss vladgobelen вам сюда http://www.linux.org.ru/tracker.jsp
<Megabasss> андроид это недолинупс!
<vladgobelen> rekcuFniarB: Ок, андроид это винда
<rekcuFniarB> Что за бред :D
<wesg> линуксоиды, ау
<rekcuFniarB> А?
<wesg> ответьте на неудобный вопрос - http://itv.1tv.ru/ почему не играет
<rekcuFniarB> Щас...
<wesg> я подруге не мог включить
<Megabasss> сильверлайт
<urashima> wesg зачем же предлагать на обозрение поделку на сильверлайте?
<vyazovoi> [Raiden]: что как почему??? как это не нужно?? Все ставят себе бизибокс
<Pante59> wesg:  нас легион
<wesg> там не тоьлко сильверлайт
<urashima> это уже к мелкомягким, почему плохо реализовано на линуксе
<vladgobelen> wesg: Там флэш, я флэш не использую.
<rekcuFniarB> wesg: я отуда как то выковыривал ссылку на поток...
<rekcuFniarB> И смотрел в vlc
<wesg> rekcuFniarB, угу, сидим с женщиной
<wesg> я ей такой - подожди милая, я ссылку выковыряю и посмотрим
<urashima> wesg по твоему в системе должны быть костыли под каждый продукт, типо флеша и сильвера?
<Pante59> ))))
<Megabasss> ды можно нагуглить ссылку на поток
<wesg> а в винде просто открыть сайт
<[Raiden]> wesg: у меня играет
<vladgobelen> wesg: Вот теперь к главному. Смотри. Любой опенсорс проект работает везде. Проблемы лишь с закрытыми проприетарными проектами. Так?
<wesg> каким плагином и браузером?
<rekcuFniarB> wesg: а, вот ты к чему, я думал тебе нужна помощь :D
<vyazovoi> wesg: понимаешь... ну как-бы сильверлайт - не нужен, а ты его ещё и себе в винду установил, позорник
<wesg> vladgobelen, да плевать на лицензию, мне нужен РЕЗУЛЬТАТ
<Megabasss> PlayOnLinux + internet explorer исправят ошибку. у меня сейчас играет
<wesg> vyazovoi, у меня нет сильверлайта
<vladgobelen> wesg: Я про результат и говорю
<vladgobelen> wesg: [05:22:56] <vladgobelen> wesg: Вот теперь к главному. Смотри. Любой опенсорс проект работает везде. Проблемы лишь с закрытыми проприетарными проектами. Так?
<[Raiden]> wesg: фф4 , тотемом
<Megabasss> 	
<Megabasss> vladgobelen
<vladgobelen> wesg: Ну так?
<wesg> vladgobelen, сидеть только с открытым софтом и без ортв
<Megabasss> PlayOnLinux + internet explorer исправят ошибку. у меня сейчас играет =)
<wesg> я вобще как end user не хочу знать какая там лицензия
<vladgobelen> wesg: Ты не ответил.
<wesg> у меня на ноутбуке нет проблем ни с проприетарным ни открытым софтом
<wesg> в винде.
<vladgobelen> wesg: Перестань нести чушь. Ответь на простой вопрос. Как конечный юзер.
<wesg> да, я тыкаю на сайт и смотрю стрим не задумываясь о том как оно работает
<[Raiden]> wesg: http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0406/h_1302113987_b16a995c66.png
<vyazovoi> wesg: ну просто ты пойми - я ни разу не видел сильверлайт в вебе, а вот удобным шеллом и шелл-тулзами пользуюсь постоянно в работе.
<wesg> [Raiden], классно
<vladgobelen> wesg: Все, гуляй.
<vyazovoi> wesg: а в винде это жутко неудобно
<wesg> vyazovoi, у меня удобный bash и binutils в винде нормально работают
<wesg> и там НЕ сильверлайт
<vyazovoi> wesg: у нас на работе на всех ящиках наклеечки вин7 свежие приклеены - с ними компы пришли, а никто почти не юзает
<vyazovoi> wesg: да я знаю про cygwin и подобные, но в linux это лучше, удобней, разнообразней и из коробки
<wesg> vladgobelen, опенсурс драйвер для моей видеокарты не поддерживает 3д.
<Pante59> Linux система для гиков и поклонников ковыряния в кишках мое имхо мне ето нравитса
<wesg> что делать?
<Sergey_IT> vladgobelen, да просто у всех свои задачи, а вот приходить и хаить - это дебильская черта
<vyazovoi> следуя твоей логике - и где тогда винда
<vyazovoi> сильверлайт против удобной среды ерунда
<vladgobelen> Sergey_IT: Задачи у всех одни. Игры, работа, учеба итд.
<vladgobelen> Sergey_IT: А проблемы возникают  в выборе реализации.
<wesg> игры в линуксе?:) какая из трех
<rekcuFniarB> Pante59: вырастишь, будет некогда.
<wesg> vyazovoi, стрим идет не через сильверлайт
<wesg> я хочу awn или гном2 в винду
<vladgobelen> wesg: http://enotstvo.selfip.org/pb/1014/
<Sergey_IT> vladgobelen, задачи разные - я свои могу решить в любой ОС
<vyazovoi> wesg: да не знаю что там, но если в linux не работает - я без этого обойдусь. В винде мне придется обходиться без большего количества удобств
<wesg> ахаха генту, понятно
<vladgobelen> Sergey_IT: Ок, запусти космических рейнджеров в окне в винде.
<Pante59> rekcuFniarB: вырастиш???а вам известен мой возраст:-D
<wesg> элита линукса
<Sergey_IT> vladgobelen, я не играю
<wesg> Pante59, судя по 'вырастиш' - все очень даже ясно
<vladgobelen> Sergey_IT: А я играю.
<vladgobelen> Sergey_IT: Цели других уже не нужны?
<rekcuFniarB> Pante59: тебе явно меньше 20 либо больше 60.
<wesg> в генту 1 игра - emerge
<wesg> а еще 2 есть - угадай, заработает ли софт после компиляции
<Pante59> wesg: никогда в чатах не слИжу за граМММатикой
<Sergey_IT> vladgobelen, ставь ту ОС в которой игра работает ... и всё
<vladgobelen> wesg: Сэр, вы тролль, лжец и девственник.
<Megabasss> а у меня через полтара часа днюха....
<Megabasss> =)
<wesg> -я соберу КДЕ4 за 6 часов. - а я за 8
<wesg> Megabasss, школьник/студент?
<vladgobelen> Sergey_IT: Я сделал проще. Поставил ту, где работает все, что мне нужно.
<XuMuK[phone]>   какая же няшка всё таки андроид 2.3 по сравнению 2.2...
<rekcuFniarB> Андроид - говно в любой версии. :D
<vyazovoi> XuMuK[phone]: а мне больше cyanogen нравится, вот уж где действительно куча плюшек =)
<Sergey_IT> vladgobelen, у меня везде работает - стоит та, за которую платить не надо
<Megabasss> студент. 17 лет... через полтара часа будет 18 =)
<vladgobelen> wesg: Если проще - вы балабол.
<vyazovoi> rekcuFniarB: а что лучше для мобильников? и с какой позиции - разработчика или пользователя?
<rekcuFniarB> Ггъ
<Anton2d> http://itv.1tv.ru - играет нормально через до тотем, но только до первой попытки выбора там другого канала.
<rapidsp> XuMuK[phone]: 2.3 по воздуху или сам ставил?
<Anton2d> После - кодеков нет бла бла... и хрена лысого
<vladgobelen> Sergey_IT: А причем тут платить? Та же винда бесплатна. Но платишь там нервами и временем затраченным.
<wesg> конечно, зачем использовать нормальный софт самому когда можно этот выбор доверить линуксу
<wesg> он скажет что вам можно а что нельзя
<rekcuFniarB> vyazovoi: с позиции пользователя лучше нормальный телефон без сенсорного экрана с физическими и только цифровыми клавишами.
<Sergey_IT> vladgobelen, где она бесплатная - ссылку
<Pante59> rekcuFniarB: нЫ то нЫ другое
<XuMuK[phone]> а у меня и стоит cyanogenmod c7
<XuMuK[phone]> ща скрин сделаю
<wesg> я в 15 лет тоже пытался женщин соблазнять гентой и фрибсд
<rekcuFniarB> А какая там ось, плевать, главное чтобы выполняло главные функции.
<wesg> оказалось что им это неинтересно
<vyazovoi> rekcuFniarB: да ладно... не все такие отсталые пользователи. У нас вот андроиды с женой - optimus + optimus one. Это лучшее из того что у меня было
<vladgobelen> Sergey_IT: http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3053522
<vyazovoi> А было до этого три винмобайла
<rekcuFniarB> vyazovoi: что значит отсталые?
<vyazovoi> Я боялся жене андроид... думал вдруг разочаруется, а ей нравится оч
<vyazovoi> rekcuFniarB: ну знаешь я часто на телефоне пользуюсь браузером, например
<Sergey_IT> vladgobelen, с лицензией?
<vladgobelen> Sergey_IT: А кто говорит про лицензию? Мы говорим про оплату.
<Pante59> vladgobelen: спряч убогую ссылку
<vladgobelen> Sergey_IT: Использование в личных целях вполне законно.
<artus> так ,хорош офтопить
<wesg> хотите еще один юз кейс неразрешимый в линуксе подкину?:)
<rekcuFniarB> vyazovoi: ну и что? Я пользуюсь. Я лучше буду пользоваться миниоперой чем терпеть тупой неудобный интерфейс сенсорников.
<vyazovoi> давай
<Sergey_IT> vladgobelen, придут и раскажут... но поздно будет
<vladgobelen> Sergey_IT: Не придут. Я знаю законы.
<vyazovoi> rekcuFniarB: сенсорный интерфейс при хорошем экране удобней, по другому и быть не может, это же очевидно
<vladgobelen> Sergey_IT: Кстати. Скачивание видео, софта и прочего - тоже законно.
<vladgobelen> Sergey_IT: А вот раздача уже не законна.
<rekcuFniarB> vyazovoi: физические клавиши всегда удобней и никакие сенсорные экраны их не заменят.
<wesg> vyazovoi, http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/desktop/5402122
<Sergey_IT> vladgobelen, наивный?
<wesg> это было полгода назад
<vladgobelen> Sergey_IT: Нет, я потрудился прочитать законы.
<vyazovoi> rekcuFniarB: ага, поиграй в Flight Control на физических клавишах =)
<Sergey_IT> vladgobelen, ну ну
<wesg> vladgobelen, смотри еще пример, открытые плееры  и открытый mkv http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/desktop/5402122
<wesg> не работает!
<vladgobelen> Sergey_IT: Я серьезно. Сам почитай.
<rekcuFniarB> vyazovoi: я что, дитя в игры играть?
<vladgobelen> Sergey_IT: Вот в итоге и выходит, что оба продукта бесплатны. Просто один плохо работает и тратит силы и время юзера.
<wesg> опять неудобные вопросы игнорируют
<vyazovoi> rekcuFniarB: о ну ты крут, даааа
<vladgobelen> wesg: Сэр, вы балаболка и пока вы не ответите на вопросы выше, я с вами не хочу общаться.
<artus> @voice vladgobelen
<wesg> какие вопросы то? я что ни спрошу неудобное, игнор
<artus> следуйщий
<rekcuFniarB> vyazovoi: и ту игру что ты привёл в пример, там наверное управление заточено под сенсорное, так что пример тупой.
<vladgobelen> wesg: [05:23:24] <vladgobelen> wesg: [05:22:56] <vladgobelen> wesg: Вот теперь к главному. Смотри. Любой опенсорс проект работает везде. Проблемы лишь с закрытыми проприетарными проектами. Так?
<vyazovoi> rekcuFniarB: да, там невозможно управление кроме сенсорного т.к. надо драг и дроп, но такой тип игр - хит, их нельзя реализовать по другому
<rekcuFniarB> wesg: ну да и так очевидно что ПО от энтузиастов УГ
<vyazovoi> rekcuFniarB: да че там говорить, телефонов с кнопарями у всех было много, не зря же всем сенсорные нравятся
<wesg> vladgobelen, нет. не так - пример выше
<rekcuFniarB> vyazovoi: это просто тупая мода. Всем пофиг на удобно это или нет.
<wesg> открытый mplayer, smplayer, vlc
<vladgobelen> wesg: Пример опенсорс проекта, который не работает на винде.
<wesg> тотем не пробовал, но там функционала еще меньше
<vyazovoi> linux рулит =) вы просто не замечаете всего. У меня в телевизоре linux, в читалке linux, в двух телефонах - тоже. про компы не говорю, а планшет ещё =)
<Tobi3> !ask неподскажите как в папку закинутса файли из под рута
<wesg> vladgobelen, выше написал
<vladgobelen> wesg: Не заметил.
<wesg> http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/desktop/5402122
<artus> Tobi3, sudo cp
<vladgobelen> wesg: Этот фильм опенсорс?
<vyazovoi> rekcuFniarB: я в телефон постоянно тычу, представляю как бы было все это неудобно если бы не сенсор. Например прокрутка списков - на кнопарях невозможно регулировать скорость
<wesg> mkv тебе ничего не говорит? тогда ясно
<wesg> никто матроску не закрывал
<vyazovoi> wesg: у меня телек mkv играет, там linux =)
<vladgobelen> wesg: Мы про софт сейчас говорим вообще?
<vyazovoi> так что все пучком
<rekcuFniarB> vyazovoi: регулировать скорость чего?
<Pante59> фуух все забекапил запарилса!!!!
<vyazovoi> rekcuFniarB: скролла
<Tobi3> artus:  спасибки
<vladgobelen> wesg: Давай пример опенсорс проекта, который не работает на винде.
<Pante59> сщьзшя
<rekcuFniarB> vyazovoi: устройства которые ты привёл, там ПО проприетарное, запущенное на голой кастрированной системе с ядром Linux.
<Pante59> compiz
<[Raiden]> Tobi3: gksu nautilus как вариант )
<wesg> vladgobelen, про софт, про mplayer
<rekcuFniarB> vyazovoi: зачем регулировать скорость скролла? Что за бред?
<vladgobelen> wesg: Смплейер на винде работает. Еще?
<wesg> ок
<XuMuK> http://goo.gl/D35Sn
<artus> @kban vladgobelen 60 я же сказал, закончили срачек
<Tobi3> [Raiden]: во спасибки =)
<vyazovoi> rekcuFniarB: о боже, ты на телефоне только звонишь и шлешь смс? тогда че спорить, и так понятно про что я говорю и про что ты
<artus> @voice wesg
<wesg> я следующий да?:)
<rekcuFniarB> vyazovoi: я на телефоне не шлю sms, но пользуюсь почтой, IRC, Jabber и WWW.
<artus> да )
<wesg> а про мплеер никто не скажет?
<XuMuK> rapidsp: всмысле по воздуху?) нет, вроде, сам перепрошивал, рутил, радио поновее вшил...
<rekcuFniarB> И пользуюсь телефонией естественно.
<XuMuK> artus: ку)
<artus> XuMuK, дароф
<rekcuFniarB> vyazovoi: и цифровыми клавишами я наберу текст быстрее чем ты его наберёшь виртуальными кнопками на сенсорном экране.
<vyazovoi> rekcuFniarB: перечисленные тобой задачи сводятся к вводу текста - это не то что надо сравнивать
<vyazovoi> rekcuFniarB: но браузер даже такой простой как андроидовский дефолт лучше оперы мини
<rekcuFniarB> vyazovoi: а что надо сравнивать?
<wesg> про ифоны уже говорили?
<rekcuFniarB> А  что о них говорить? :D
<vyazovoi> rekcuFniarB: я бы поспорил - мне не нравится телефонная раскладка. У меня был смарт с кверти - это другое дело, но циферки - лучше уж наэкранка
<XuMuK> vyazovoi: мини - согласе, а простая опера 11 - мощная штука... кое в чом дефолтный дёргает за перец...
<wesg> ну что у них управление круче в сто раз чем у андроидов
<rekcuFniarB> qwerty - лишнее на телефоне.
<vyazovoi> rekcuFniarB: ну например приложения, в которых надо активно на кнопки тыкать, которые на экране - я быстрей тыкну на экране чем ты к нужному пункту меню пролистаешь
<rekcuFniarB> vyazovoi: какие приложения?
<XuMuK> rekcuFniarB: глупее давно ничо не слышал...
<vyazovoi> кстати, про андроиды... есть браузер который сохраняет открытые вкладки при выходе? мне на планшет надо, не смог найти
<rekcuFniarB> XuMuK: что именно глупого ты нашёл в моих высказываниях?
<XuMuK> vyazovoi: посмотри DolphinHD, там из дополнений чо хошь собрать можно... самый жосткий браузер в маркете!
<rekcuFniarB> И ещё. Эти ваши серсорники неудобно использовать одной рукой. Исползовать мобильные телефоны двумя руками - глупо.
<XuMuK> 20:41:13    rekcuFniarB | qwerty - лишнее на телефоне.
<rekcuFniarB> XuMuK: а зачем там qwerty?
<vyazovoi> rekcuFniarB: да блин, вот: дубльгис, astrid, яндекс маркет, scientific plotter, transdroid (transmission remote) - я перечислил несколько из установленных у меня
<wesg> rekcuFniarB, ифон удобно
<vyazovoi> rekcuFniarB: я только одной и использую, при том что у меня ещё и руки маленькие. Чего неудобного то
<rekcuFniarB> vyazovoi: transmission remote не нужен, есть ssh и rtorrent.
<wesg> а тут есть кто colinux + xorg под винду использует?
<vyazovoi> rekcuFniarB: всем не нужен? правда чтоли? rtorrent у меня в роутере падает - ресурсов нехватает, а transmission кое-как но вертится
<rekcuFniarB> vyazovoi: остальные приведённые тобой программы не нужны в телефоне. Для этого есть ноут или нетбук.
<[Raiden]> силверлайт... http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0406/h_1302115460_33fd013f8c.png
<vyazovoi> в роутере 32 метра памяти и mips broadcom проц какой-то слабенький
<XuMuK> када я его использую как телефон - мне и пары пальцев хватает, а када как комп/чо_угодно - не вижу ничо глупого чтобы юзать двумя руками...
<vyazovoi> rekcuFniarB: ага, достал я такой на ходу ноут и давай свои таски в astrid смотреть. Или в магазине хочу отзывы в яндекс.маркете поглядеть и давай с ноутом ковыряться
<vyazovoi> лол
<rekcuFniarB> vyazovoi: и опять же, transmission remote можно было бы написать нормально чтобы было удобно пользоваться клавишами.
<vyazovoi> научись извлекать выгоду из этого функционала, может изменишь свое мнение
<wesg> а у кого то может есть asus wl500gp?
<vyazovoi> rekcuFniarB: ага, только зачем если сенсорный вариант всегда будет удобней
<artus> wesg, только фаршированый 320й длинк)
<rekcuFniarB> vyazovoi: надо всё заранее делать. Посмотри отзыв потом иди в этот магазин.
<wesg> [Raiden], ну я пытался объяснить что там не только он, ну ты то знаешь
<rekcuFniarB> vyazovoi: не будет.
<wesg> artus, самые популярные вроде роутеры 320 и 500gp
<[Raiden]> угу
<slimmy> Ну что же, у меня очередной трабл.
<vyazovoi> rekcuFniarB: трололо, прикинь мы иногда случайно натыкаемся на интересный товар и что бежать домой смотреть маркет потом обратно
<wesg> виснет часто - все работает , админа и тд но нат сдыхает. непонятно куда копать. а и софт другой не шьется :)
<vyazovoi> ты такой смешной - вместо того чтобы пользоваться удобствами ты будешь думать перед выходом из дома "какие бы мне товары в маркете посмотреть"
<rekcuFniarB> vyazovoi: а к чему такая спешка?
<artus> угу, в принципе одно и тоже ) ток у длинка памяти поменьше
<slimmy> Кто-нибудь может с микрофоном помочь? :)
<slimmy> Там такая интересная загагулина...
<vyazovoi> rekcuFniarB: ну знаешь если я хочу посмотреть отзыв в маркете - я беру и смотрю, а не вгоняю себя в рамки с необходимостью идти за компом
<wesg> artus, и по статистике длинки хуже, ну я тут не так фанатичен
<wesg> slimmy, какая?
<zay4ik> щачлопопячтс!
<slimmy> Короче говоря, есть микрофон. Через звукозапись он работает и вполне адекватно воспроизводит.
<artus> wesg, ну длинки просто греютцо больше _ что лечится радиаторами на чипе или врезкой кулера, а у асусов бп летят только так )
<wesg> slimmy, дистр и ядро и версия алсы и кодек?:)
<rekcuFniarB> vyazovoi: ситуация бредовая. Какой смысл зайдя случайно в какой то магазин тут же лезть в сеть читать о нём отзывы?
<slimmy> Но при разговоре по скайпу, микрофоном становятся динамики.
<wesg> хыыхыхыхы
<rekcuFniarB> :D
<vyazovoi> у меня кстати тоже длинк dir320
<Tobi3> slimmy:  у мя такое било на винде 95 =)))
<slimmy> Сам в шоке :D
<slimmy> Ну а у меня в Ubuntu.
<wesg> а ядро и алса?
<slimmy> wesg:  только вчера поставил систему, не понимаю... *NEWBIE*
<wesg>  а ок, не уходи
<slimmy> Алса, это что-то связано с динамиками и микрофоном?
<vyazovoi> rekcuFniarB: она вовсе не бредовая, для тебя она бредовая потому что тебе так удобней троллить. Ну или ты не троллишь - тогда ты нуб недалекий )
<artus> vyazovoi, ну я на него всунул прошивку какраз под него оптимизированую , ну и доп софт живет на карточке 3g модема) вобщем весч в себе )
<vyazovoi> ибо понять выгоду таких девайсов очень просто
<wesg> cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec    что ответит?
<vyazovoi> даже если тебе они не нравятся
<rekcuFniarB> slimmy: Это драйвер аудиокарты
<vyazovoi> надоел блин
<slimmy> Я скачал только что GNOM ALSA Mixer :D Наверное оно.
<rekcuFniarB> vyazovoi: ты так и не объяснил
<Pante59> кто в Python шарит нужно помоч с простеньким скриптом копировать папку А в папку В по расписанию?
<wesg> slimmy, можешь мне в аську или джабер стукнуть если хочешь
<slimmy> Codec: Realtek ALC1200
<slimmy> Codec: Conexant ID 2c06
<vyazovoi> проблема роутера в том, что там медленный ntfs-3g =( vfat не катит, а другие фс телек не читает
<vyazovoi> rekcuFniarB: ок, что не объяснил?
<UNIm95> inkvizitor68sl:  следишь?
<vyazovoi> зачем мне маркет на телефоне?
<inkvizitor68sl> за чем?
<vyazovoi> вот прикинь надо, я им пользовался не раз
<rekcuFniarB> vyazovoi: я спросил, какой смысл, зайдя случайно в какой то магазин, тут же лезть в сеть читать о нём отзывы?
<UNIm95> inkvizitor68sl: угадай?
<inkvizitor68sl> не могу
<UNIm95>  inkvizitor68sl: http://bash.org.ru/
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, напомни как авторизацию в гадфиме выпилить
<vyazovoi> потому что иногда идя с женой в торговый центр я затаскиваю её в какой-нибудь комп-маркет, а там иногда надо погуглить. А приложение для маркета удобней чем браузер
<UNIm95>  inkvizitor68sl: 3-я сверху
<inkvizitor68sl> тьфу ты... читайте вы мой твиттер, а...
<vyazovoi> rekcuFniarB: отзывы о товаре а не о магазине
<Tobi3> а дай силочку на твитер
<Tobi3> =)
<wesg> slimmy, uname -a скажи и какая убунту?
<UNIm95> inkvizitor68sl: не юзаю твит
<rekcuFniarB> vyazovoi: да хоть отзывы о товаре, зачем они тебе именно сейчас?
<vyazovoi> rekcuFniarB: хватит уже цепляться за маркет - это одно из многих приложений в телефоне
<Pante59> вас не переговориш дайте вопрос задать!!!
<Pante59> кто в Python шарит нужно помоч с простеньким скриптом копировать папку А в папку В по расписанию?
<vyazovoi> rekcuFniarB: потому что мне любопытно прям сейчас
<vyazovoi> а не потом
<wesg> vyazovoi, ага, а я когда иду в магазин за железкой судоорожно думаю работает ли она в линуксе
<artus> Pante59, а питон тут зачем?
<rekcuFniarB> vyazovoi: это не аргумент
<UNIm95> ужос! http://maps.ubuntu.com/map/
<inkvizitor68sl> UNIm95: http://twitter.com/#!/inkvizitor68sl 6й сверху
<rekcuFniarB> Ну и по остальным приложениям то же самое.
<UNIm95> суровые белорусские филологи пилят убунту!
<rekcuFniarB> Лишние сущности в кармане.
<vyazovoi> rekcuFniarB: кстати забыл самое главное - андроид тянет контакты и календарь из gmail, а андроид 2.3 умеет ещё и календари на мульти-аккаунтах. А у меня их как раз два - рабочий на домене и мой обычный google-акк - киллерфича кароче
<Pante59> artus: а как мне пофиг на чем лижбы работало
<Sergey_IT> Pante59, а расписание в cron
<artus> Pante59, ну дык крон же )
<aleksei`> всем ку
<yurau> да
<rekcuFniarB> vyazovoi: не пользуюсь гуглосервисами кроме почты, которую я принимаю по imap4 ;)
<UNIm95> inkvizitor68sl: инк не верю!
<Tobi3> Посоветуйте хороший фтп Клиент
 * rekcuFniarB в душ
<artus> #!/bin/sh cp -r zzz /ccc/vvv/bbb и в крон
<inkvizitor68sl> пффф
<inkvizitor68sl> Tobi3: наутилус
<vyazovoi> rekcuFniarB: а другие пользуются, бинго?
<Tobi3> inkvizitor68sl: по анг мона?
<inkvizitor68sl> Tobi3: стандартный файловый менеджер убунты (с гномом убунты в смысле)
<artus> Tobi3, fileZilla )
<inkvizitor68sl> Tobi3: открываешь, жмешь ctrl-L, пишешь ftp://user@server
<inkvizitor68sl> ну или sftp://user@server
<inkvizitor68sl> или smb://server
<Tobi3> понятно спасибки =)
<inkvizitor68sl> потом нажимаешь ctrl-T
<inkvizitor68sl> и вкладку перетаскиваешь в боковую панель - получается закладка
<Tobi3> Понял спасибо =)
<inkvizitor68sl> не за чт
<Guest23486> доброго времени суток
<Guest23486> как ренейм сделать в чате? =)
<wesg> фанатичные линуксоиды, вот у человека проблема с микрфоном
<inkvizitor68sl> Guest23486: /nick newnick
<Sergey_IT> wesg, здесь таких нет
<[Raiden]> на опеннете уже гном3 релизнули
<vyazovoi> мигель негодует
<[Raiden]> )
<Guest23486> ладно, фиг с ним, с ренеймом, пойдем сразу к делу
<vyazovoi> Guest23486: /nick имя
<wesg> Sergey_IT, ну или нефанатичные
<vyazovoi> микрофон - это не интересно
<Guest23486> граждане, поставил убунту маверик, ставил второй системой из-под семерки для ознакомления, столкнулся с проблемой: убунту не видит логический диск на который установлена убунту из-под семерки
<wesg> ls /dev/sd* покажи
<Guest23486> момент
<wesg> и mount
<wesg> только не сюда а на paste.ubuntu.com
<[Raiden]> там возможно не sd
<wesg> а что, hd?
<[Raiden]> из под семерки в имидж видимо поставил
<[Raiden]> через вуби
<Guest23486> угусь, через вуби ставил
<wesg> аа, ну так и не будет видеть наколько я вубипомню
<artus> Guest23486, ну сноси и ставь по человечески)
<[Raiden]> а я так и не попробовал, лень
<wesg> я кстати все таки проведу эксперимент на днях
<wesg> обновление убунту 4.10 -> 11.04
<wesg> последоватеьлно
<Guest23486> да по человечески поставлю, ток сессию надо досдать =)
<vyazovoi> думаю что с убунтой такой трюк не пройдет, rolling release рулит - чем проще, тем меньше проблем
<wesg> почему не пройдет то
<vyazovoi> хотя вобщем-то пройдет, смотря с какой стороны смотреть
<wesg> ролинг релиз для извините, красноглазых людей которые обновляются ради самого факта обновления
<[Raiden]> вполне пройдет, особенн оесли делать по мануалу, т.е .не  прыгая через версии.
<vyazovoi> если рассматривать гном-десктоп как неотъемлемую часть убунты
<vyazovoi> то не пройдет
<vyazovoi> поломается что-нибудь точно
<wesg> а я вот докачиваю уже 4.10 и проверю
<wesg> че мне гентушников слушать
<[Raiden]> распишите потом где-нить итог эксперимента. )
<wesg> на лоре
<vyazovoi> wesg: ты ошибаешься. Сколько помню - как убунта обновляется у всех все отваливается )) я сам не обновлял т.к. всегда её стороной обходил, но читал регулярно жалобы
<wesg> я там почему то защищаю убунту
<wesg> я обновлял часто. ничего не отваливалось
<vyazovoi> а роллинг - просто потихоньку апдейтится и апдейтится, все идет плавно без резких движений
<wesg> когда еще по глупости юзал линукс
<wesg> арч?
<[Raiden]> я бы ещё добавил, что линукс не совсем такой как виндовс. Можно легко обновлять установкой с нуля не теряя максимум настроек.
<Guest23486> да шо оно ренеймится не хочет...
<wesg> [Raiden], ты не видел видео да? dos > win7
<[Raiden]> фактически только хом надо сохранить, поправленные руками конфиги в етц и по вкусу ещё листинг пакетов
<[Raiden]> и всё
<wesg> установка  с нуля - ЗАЧЕМ?
<wesg> ни линукс никогда не переставлял постоянно. ни винду.
<[Raiden]> Видел. Я считаю что в этом особого смысла нет, просто. + там ставились чистые оси. Попробовали бы они поюзать все эти годы эти винды
<[Raiden]> а потом обновлять
<[Raiden]> с кучей софта и т.д.
<vyazovoi> wesg: ты меня спрашиваешь? щас и дома и на работе убунта, арч тоже был
<wesg> ну хвалебные песни про RR теперь модно петь арчеводам
<vyazovoi> wesg: в mint debian тоже роллинг
<wesg> вопрос в силе - ЗАЧЕМ
<vyazovoi> затем что менее масштабные обновления менее проблемные
<wesg> я в линуксе люблю только ubuntu lts + ppa для софта который используешь
<wesg> роллинг это такой бред, обновляться чтобы наблюдать выхлоп emerge / пакман?
<dmay> о! срачик?
<vyazovoi> ubuntu раньше никогда не любил - уж больно нестабильная система - вечно что-то меняют и ломают
<wesg> как будто старый софт в момент выхода новой версии перестал работать
<wesg> никогда ничего не ломали
<inkvizitor68sl> ух hdd хрустят при установке винды в виртуалку
<vyazovoi> сейчас поставил и уже пожалел - что-то там мутят с юнити, гном3. А мне нравится классический гном
<inkvizitor68sl> бедненькие(
<wesg> кстати почему виртуалбокс стал таким отвратительным?
<wesg> vyazovoi, ТАМ ЕСТЬ ГНОМ
<wesg> classic session
<vyazovoi> wesg: ломают, десктопы меняют и все такое
<vyazovoi> wesg: есть, но он уже не мейнстрим
<wesg> начиная с 4.10 заканчивая 11.04 - гном 2 из коробки
<dmay> wesg: ничотынипанимаешь. когда среднестатистический школьник наблюдает на своем мониторе выхлоп емержа он начинает ощущать себя Ъ-хакером
<wesg> dmay, я опять спросил как завести полторы железки в линуксе, и промолчали
<dmay> ну эт нормально
<wesg> все 4.10 докачался, начинаю эпопею
<fram_> Кто нибудь знает как бороться с курсором в убунте, в некоторых приложениях он только нормальный
<dmay> видео записывать не забудь
<wesg> если мне подскажут лучшую виртуалку для винды
<wesg> не, лень
<Sergey_IT> Pante59: http://web.opennet.ru/docs/RUS/bash_scripting_guide/
<dmay> wesg: для винды это либо родная virtualpc либо vbox
<wesg> они как то оба тормозят дико
<Sergey_IT> Pante59: notify-send текст
<[Raiden]> вмваре я думаю лучше чем вбокс. По крайней мере в эмуляции 3д
<dmay> нинай, у меня обе бегали нормально
<dmay> (хотя, на 12ти то гигах памяти)
<Guest23486> блин, шо делать с окном "Настраивается пакет ttf-mscorefonts-installer",
<wesg> я хоть и не люблю линукс на десктопе, но в убунту виртуалки как то быстрее работали чем в винде
<wesg> Guest23486, нажать tab
<inkvizitor68sl> мда
<dmay> Guest23486: ждать
<Pante59> Sergey_IT: cronom задаем время выполнения скрипта bash в котором прописано копирование папок правильно я понимаю?
<inkvizitor68sl> wa 50%
<inkvizitor68sl> чую я так её не поставлю
<Guest23486> пасиб
<wesg> че ставишь?
<Guest23486> наутилуса нового
<wesg> я про <inkvizitor68sl> чую я так её не поставлю
<Guest23486> сорри
<inkvizitor68sl> wesg: винду в виртуалку
<wesg> какую?
<inkvizitor68sl> 2k8
<dmay> которую из?
<wesg> думаю что если спрошу зачем - не услышу ответа
<Sergey_IT> Pante59: правильно
<inkvizitor68sl> dmay: R2
<Pante59> Sergey_IT: +
<inkvizitor68sl> wesg: универ, распределенные базы данных, MSSQL
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: едишен который? )
<Sergey_IT> Pante59: примеры в книжке посмотри
<inkvizitor68sl> dmay: enterprise
<OMGood> кто знает как сменить пасс на фтп? если есть рут
<wesg> и нужна именно ынтырпрайз 08 ?
<wesg> OMGood, ломаный?:)
<inkvizitor68sl> OMGood: а авторизация через что?
<OMGood> локальная машина с физ доступом
<inkvizitor68sl> wesg: да не, там Std, ent и DC
<stalkermod> Я установил виндовский курсор, но в опере он все равно стандартный. Это можно исправить?
<wesg> OMGood, для начала сказать какой стоит ftp демон
<inkvizitor68sl> а ещё я купил няшный девайсик
<inkvizitor68sl> бокс под внешний hdd
<OMGood> чем посмотреть?
<wesg> ps aux
<wesg>  и вывод на paste.org.ru
<inkvizitor68sl> который умеет из себя изображать USB-cdrom
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, кстати модельку бокса подскажи
<vyazovoi> Кстати про gentoo и школьников: у меня гента была первым дистрибутивом - мне её знакомый "гуру" в 2003-м ставил :D Через неделю формат и mandrake. Печальная судьба у генты - быть дистрибутивом новичков
<inkvizitor68sl> монтируя исошки
<wesg> usb боксы - ущербны
<inkvizitor68sl> няшка
<inkvizitor68sl> wesg: такие - нет.
<wesg> питание через usb?
<inkvizitor68sl> вместо кучи болванок и usb привода
<inkvizitor68sl> да
<inkvizitor68sl> он мне нужен, чтобы системы ставить
<inkvizitor68sl> так то у меня стораджей много
<wesg> зачем нужен юсб привод и куча болванок. когда есть wd passport /etc
<vyazovoi> и да, в 2003 я как раз выпускался, хех
<inkvizitor68sl> wesg: wd passport умеет притворяться сд-ромом ?
<wesg> вязовой - ты выше уже показал свое красноглазие
<artus> inkvizitor68sl,"имя сестра, имя ... "
<wesg> inkvizitor68sl, нет конечно.
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: zalman VE200
<wesg> inkvizitor68sl, расскажи зачем ?
<Sergey_IT> Pante59: задание в крон добавляй от того юзера, который имеет права на директории
<inkvizitor68sl> wesg: разницу между "скинул исошку на хард, ткнул на харде 3 кнопки, запустил установку с usb-cdrom устройства" и "потрахался с развертыванием исошки на внешник" понимаешь?
<OMGood> http://paste.org.ru/?8w293q
<vyazovoi> wesg: да конечно, а ты неспособность решить элементарные проблемы
<inkvizitor68sl> при том что количество исошек ограничено только размером воткнутого в бокс харда
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: во, правильный подход к делу )
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: http://kib-net.ru/shop/storage/case/007385.html?from=market
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: его смели сегодня, так он 40 баксов стоит
<inkvizitor68sl> подожди недельку-две, новые привещут
<wesg> http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/talks/6118909
<stalkermod>  Подскажите пожалуйста ;) Я установил виндовский курсор, но в опере он все равно стандартный. Это можно исправить?
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, вот смотрю обзор и хоочетцо )))
<wesg> inkvizitor68sl, не понимаю
<wesg> я не линуксоид, но mount -o loop помню все еще
<wesg> stalkermod, нет
<OMGood> +wesg , up
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, а на дисплее он чего показывает?
<wesg> а?
<OMGood> вывод
<wesg> OMGood, стукни в приват или асю или джабер если хочешь
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: режим работы, там же можно выбрать исошник, который нужно смонтировать
<inkvizitor68sl> ну и если он в режиме тупого hdd - то версию прошивки, название и прочее
<XuMuK> свершилос!!!
 * artus залил слюной клавиатуру
<inkvizitor68sl> wesg: чего не понимаешь?
<inkvizitor68sl> wesg: на боксе есть 3 кнопки
<XuMuK> http://goo.gl/OwDYP
<inkvizitor68sl> wesg: ими ты выбираешь iso образ с жесткого диска.
<vyazovoi> XuMuK: а на оффсайте ещё 30 минут написано
<inkvizitor68sl> wesg: когда ты его выбираешь - хард становится usb-cdromом.
<wesg> inkvizitor68sl, ну да, а зачем?
<vyazovoi> А я вот думал поставить гномо3, а теперь перехотелось =(
<artus> и ненадо всякие унетбутины и остальной гемор с грубом )
<wesg> OMGood, ls /etc/proftpd
<inkvizitor68sl> wesg: с диском, который есть эта исошка
<inkvizitor68sl> wesg: закинул исошку, потыкал кнопки, ставишь систему
<wesg> друзья, помогите OMGood сменить пассы в proftpd
<vyazovoi> нафиг ставить, качну лайв посмотрю и все
<wesg> я пойду троллить на лор
<inkvizitor68sl> не поможем, proftp некошерен
<OMGood> в смысле?
<inkvizitor68sl> в прямом
<wesg> OMGood, ls /etc/proftpd покажи
<XuMuK> да он вапще дыряф
<inkvizitor68sl> и да.
<wesg> inkvizitor68sl, ему то какая разница?
<XuMuK> не кошерен не то слово
<wesg> не он его ставил
<inkvizitor68sl> то, что ты сказал нам название демона, которым ты поднял фтп - не говорит нам о том, какой механизм авторизации используется
<OMGood> что лучше ставить?
<inkvizitor68sl> их 3, как минимум
<inkvizitor68sl> OMGood: http://debian.pro/72
<XuMuK> OMGood: ssh=)
<dmay> хммм... а чего фф даже после релиза такая тормозилла? (
<inkvizitor68sl> OMGood: кстати да. ключевой вопрос. нахрена тебе FTP ?
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: во! ты мне прям в тему статейку кинул) мне каг раз нашему верстальщегу надо чо нить из етого списка настроить))*
<inkvizitor68sl> единственная ситуация в которой его следует использовать - это файлопомойка с анонимным доступом на аплоад
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: sftp
<OMGood> для начала освоить потом как помойку
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: он любит по старинке на 21ый порт))* гг))
<AMind> господа, есть каталог /home/ftpuser/torrents - мне нужно чтобы user1 имел доступ на чтение-запись во всё что после /torrents, а user2 имел право на чтение-запись во всё что после /ftpuser. Я запутался в группах и юзерах. Прошу помощи разобраться
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: ну поменяет 1 циферку
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: в filezilla
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: у меня ему придёца одну поменять + две дописать))
<OMGood> inkvizitor68sl: сенкс за ссылку
<inkvizitor68sl> AMind: chown -R user2:user1 /home/ftpusers
<inkvizitor68sl> chmod -R 700 /home/ftpusers
<inkvizitor68sl> chmod -R 770 /home/ftpusers/torrents
<AMind> inkvizitor68sl: о.. вот этого я не ожидал.. можно сразу 2 юзеров. Благодарю
<wesg> AMind, опять?
<inkvizitor68sl> AMind: это не 2 юзеров
<inkvizitor68sl> AMind: это юзер и группа
<OMGood> XuMuK: всмысле ssh?
<AMind> wesg: нет, вчерашний твой совет помог, сейчас другое
<wesg> ставлю убунту 4.10
<inkvizitor68sl> AMind: у user1 логин-группа user1
<wesg> AMind, в приват скинь задачу, отпишу скоро если надо
<XuMuK> OMGood: sftp
<inkvizitor68sl> AMind: вторым октетом ты управляешь его правами доступа, если сделать такой chown
<OMGood> ох
<Sergey_IT> AMind, ты за это время ничего не прочитал... иди читать
<wesg> у убунту 4.10 инсталятор помоему на ncurses - похоже на начало установки винхп
<inkvizitor68sl> AMind: а, ещё вместо нолика в конце права для всех остальных юзеров
<inkvizitor68sl> 4 чтение, 2 запись, 1 - выполнение
<inkvizitor68sl> и складывай
<wesg> зависла ваша убунту 4.10
<AMind> inkvizitor68sl: счас я все что ты написал скопирую и буду вникать последовательно, спасибо
<inkvizitor68sl> AMind: не за чт
<inkvizitor68sl> вообще почитай про chmod и chown на вики
<inkvizitor68sl> там перкрасно написано
<shenmue> доброе утро
<inkvizitor68sl> в смысле на ru.wikipedia.org
<inkvizitor68sl> shenmue: доброе
<shenmue> доложите обстановку
<inkvizitor68sl> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/linux/116992/ к вопрос о холиварах linux vs windows
<OMGood> XuMuK: в каком пакете sftp можно найти?
<inkvizitor68sl> OMGood: openssh-server
<OMGood> непонял что нужно делать
<Sergey_IT> Pante59: почти как у тебя http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=146666.0;topicseen
<inkvizitor68sl> OMGood: ssh на сервере стоит?
<OMGood> нет
<inkvizitor68sl> ну ставь
<inkvizitor68sl> openssh-server
<OMGood> вы  имеете в виду пускать на фтп черес ssh? как это сделать?
<OMGood> что в нем необходимо настроить?
<inkvizitor68sl> ничего в нем ненадо настраивать
<OMGood> просто поставить?=;
<inkvizitor68sl> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/SFTP тяжело погуглить и сходить по первым трем ссылкам?
<inkvizitor68sl> http://xgu.ru/wiki/SFTP
<inkvizitor68sl> http://www.openbsd.org/cgi-bin/man.cgi?query=sftp&sektion=1
<shenmue> ставлю гном
<wesg> тест
<ubuntuhelp> wesg, Понг понг понг...
<Pante59> Sergey_IT: cp -r /home/.purple /home/UbuntuOne  примерно так в bash ?
<wesg> убунту 4.10 - история успеха
<wesg> после выбора кириллицы получаем иероглифы везде
<inkvizitor68sl> ыыы
<Sergey_IT> Pante59, так проверь в консоле
<Sergey_IT> Pante59, на тестовых директориях только
<OMGood> inkvizitor68sl:ок, понял. еще вопрос, каким запросом можно посмотреть все активные службы и их порты?
<inkvizitor68sl> sockstat
<OMGood> спс
<wesg> тред 4.10 - 11.04 будет популярен
<wesg> даже число какое то симметричное
<wesg> OMGood, netstat
<Sergey_IT> Pante59, а если в скрипте то имей привычку переменные определять типа SRC=/// DST=///,  см. описание баша
<Pante59> Sergey_IT: cp -r /home/andrey/.purple/ /home/andrey/Ubuntu\ One/  отак оно пашет
<OMGood> wesg: а как отсеить все кроме tcp?
<Sergey_IT> Pante59, ну вот... грызи дальше )
<Pante59> Sergey_IT: за учебник спасибо позновательно
<Sergey_IT> Pante59, посмотри еще в man cp опции -n и -f  и выбери нужную
<wesg> Честно говоря я сначала просто не посмотрел кто создавал тему. И хотел действительно обсудить детали. Всё, пока.
<wesg> OMGood, netstat |grep -v 'tcp'
<OMGood> wseg: блягодарю
<OMGood> упс xD
<wesg> =)
<wesg> убунту 4.10 ставится в разы долше чем 10.04
<wesg> если бы я это увидел первым своим линуксом - поседел бы
<OMGood> кстати у меня команда не отсеивает
<wesg> как в убунту 4.10 скинуть пароль юзера?
<dmay> wesg: sudo nano /etc/passwd ?
<dmay> wesg: скрины давай, а раньше 5.10 ничего не видел )
<wesg> ну не nano /etc/passwd конечно
<wesg> но рекавери мод должен помочь
<wesg> в /etc/passwd паролей как бы нету
<wesg> скрины закину наверно на лор
<dmay> ссылку дать не забудь )
<wesg> хрипит аудио
<inkvizitor68sl> wesg: sudo passwd user
<User441[web]> ку народ такой вопрос может ли на одном интерфесе в убунту работать ипв4 и ипв6? если да как прописать в interfaces?
<wesg> не работает мышь
<wesg> inkvizitor68sl, ну это понятно
<inkvizitor68sl> User441[web]:
<inkvizitor68sl> User441[web]: да
<inkvizitor68sl> ip -6 add a
<inkvizitor68sl> как то так
<wesg> что делать с мышой?
<inkvizitor68sl> погугли вот по такому тегу
<inkvizitor68sl> wesg: обновляйся дальше )
<inkvizitor68sl> заведется
<wesg> КАК
<inkvizitor68sl> User441[web]: ой блин
<inkvizitor68sl> сорри
<User441[web]> ну за что сори то?
<inkvizitor68sl> User441[web]: http://www.google.ru/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=ip+6+add+a+dev вот так гугли
<inkvizitor68sl> User441[web]: -6 исключает 6 из результатов поиска =)
<inkvizitor68sl> User441[web]: так что ты нашел бы только по ipv5
<User441[web]> ааа
<inkvizitor68sl> 4*
<wesg> мда, линукс правит миром
<inkvizitor68sl> а ты сомневался?
<wesg> мышь не работает
<shenmue> ппц пчелайн
<inkvizitor68sl> shenmue: ага
<User441[web]> IPv6 поверх IPv4 производится 'туннелированием' вашего соединения через брокера туннелей.        странное предложение О.о
<wesg> http://gyazo.com/f7d4d9de8216215c89550686705875b2.png
<shenmue> тож на нём? =)
<wesg> там нет update-manager!
<User441[web]> кстати а dhcp3-server умеет работать с ипв6 а то я готовлюсь к 8 июня:)
<inkvizitor68sl> User441[web]: нормально
<inkvizitor68sl> User441[web]: нет
<inkvizitor68sl> в смысле
<inkvizitor68sl> туннелинг -
<inkvizitor68sl> это нормально
<inkvizitor68sl> а dhcp3 - нет
<User441[web]> инк ты думаеш в вин7 тож присваивает интерфейсу 2 ип по разным версиям через тунель?
<wesg> друзья, можно вопрос?
<User441[web]> говори
<inkvizitor68sl> User441[web]: да
<wesg> при нерабочей мыши и отсутствии update-manager как обновиться
<User441[web]> клава работает?
<wesg> ну терминал включен
<wesg> править репы и apt-get upgrade?
<User441[web]> тогда печатай
<wesg> ubuntu 4.10
<inkvizitor68sl> wesg: угу
<inkvizitor68sl> правь репы
<wesg> надо найти как там называется 5.04
<OMGood> чем вас так 4.10 заинтересовала?
<wesg> http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/talks/6118909
<User441[web]> он извращенец:)
<wesg> не понятно почему нет апдейт манагера
<wesg> А sources.list ПУСТОЙ!!!!
<OMGood> омг ;)
<inkvizitor68sl> лол
<wesg> весь закоментирован
<wesg> в убунту 4.10 не предусмотрели возможности обновления?
<User441[web]> дать те на пасту репы?:)
<User441[web]> кто подскажет дшцп серв для ипв6 в убунту?
<wesg> обновляюсь до 8.04 пока
<User441[web]> ЫЫЫЫ
<wesg> если все ок закончится то попробую уж ради приличия 4.10 - 8.04 пошагово
<wesg> кто знал что там нет апдейт менеджера?
<wesg> главное чтобы водка не кончилась до конца апдейта
<wesg> или кто то даст соурс лист от 5.04 ?
<artus> wesg, deb ftp://ftp.kitty.in.th/pub/ubuntu/kitty hoary unstable
<shenmue> и все?
<shenmue> 1 строчка?
<artus> а те сколько надо?
<artus> главное что он жив)
<shenmue> у меня около ста
<wesg> kitty ?
<wesg> omg
<shenmue> без сырцов
<wesg> ложь
<shenmue> не ну это щас
<artus> wesg, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-44161.html на
<wesg> 5.04 - Hoary Hedgehog
<wesg> тоесть http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary/
<artus> wesg, так же как и deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted
<wesg> уже обновляю
<wesg> ну не китти явно?
<artus> wesg, хех, чем те кити то не нравитцо)
<artus> а вообще ты обнойляй , обновляй)
<wesg> я пойду в старкрафт поиграю
<wesg> там качать мегабайт 400
<wesg> artus, а что не так?
<Sergey_IT> а зачем?
<artus> да интетесно ж во что оно выльетцо) и на какой итерации сломаетцо)
<wesg> давай поспорим что обновится до 11.04
<Sergey_IT> а железо какое?
<wesg> сечас виртуалбокс
<artus> да обновится то она обновится, вот юзабельность ее интересует)
<OMGood> где sftp хранит конфиги?
<wesg> /etc/ssh.d/
<wesg> artus, а что неюзабельного?
<XuMuK[phone]> андроид - теперь за хлебом ходить не скучно :)
<XuMuK[phone]> гг
<inkvizitor68sl> 3.5 кедераста!=весь мир.
<inkvizitor68sl> да что там, у них даже 4.0 кедераста != 4 кедерастам
<artus> XuMuK[phone], можно в ямаркете посмотреть цены на оный )
<XuMuK[phone]> Проверка как работает голосовой набор если не мы скачать фишки
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK[phone]: это где ???
<XuMuK[phone]> всё. таки. накосячил. :)
<OMGood> как думаете, из за чего принтер может распечатывать нормальный pdf текст фиалетовым? xD
<OMGood> док печатает нормульно
<XuMuK[phone]> это я голосом набираю
<artus> XuMuK[phone], а про фишки там что в оригинале?
<XuMuK[phone]> если не накосячит, то нормально
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK[phone]: в каком клиенте?
<XuMuK[phone]> андчат
<inkvizitor68sl> О_о
<inkvizitor68sl> каг?
<artus> хыы
<XuMuK[phone]> печенька :)
<inkvizitor68sl> чего за печенька?
<XuMuK[phone]> Ginger Bread
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: камеры щас нет, а то я б тебе записал))
<inkvizitor68sl> [v
<inkvizitor68sl> м
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> ща скачаем
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: в любой софтине прямо печатать можно?
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: голосом?
<wesg> OMGood, из за линукса
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: cyanogenmod c7
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: а ентер как жать?
<XuMuK> да
<XuMuK> када прекращаешь говорить
<XuMuK> голосовой набор наконецто появилсо)
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> чё то у меня клавы только находит(
<OMGood> wesg:это распространенная проблема или только мне повезло так :)
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: так ты скажи -
<inkvizitor68sl> софтину поставить нужно?
<inkvizitor68sl> или только прошивать?
<XuMuK> есть встроенные комманда, ясен пень, позвонить там, смску заслать, почту
<XuMuK> навигатор
<XuMuK> и тд
<wesg> <XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: камеры щас нет,
<wesg> из за того что опенсурс прошивка циаген?
<inkvizitor68sl> и при чём тут камера?
<XuMuK> wesg: камеры нет, потому что я её погонять дал)
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: эй? )
<XuMuK> как я буду снимать телефон камерой телефона? о_О
<XuMuK> вы гоните)
<artus> XuMuK, ну че, зеркало )
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: ты мне на вопрос ответь ><
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: эээ... вроде прошивать надо, ибо ето фишка 2.3
<inkvizitor68sl> так у меня 2.3 оО
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: как активировать вообще?
<XuMuK> artus: ыыы)) я чо то и не подумал))
<inkvizitor68sl> в смысле куда нажать?
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: на клаве кнопко)
<inkvizitor68sl> блин
<inkvizitor68sl> нету(
<XuMuK> вот скрин могу сделать))
<inkvizitor68sl> может из-за того, что я russian keyboard ставил
<_GerarD_> inkvizitor68sl рашн кейборд, косячное зло для няшек
<inkvizitor68sl> а
<inkvizitor68sl> я понял
<inkvizitor68sl> там софтину поставить всё же надо
<inkvizitor68sl> _GerarD_: да мне плевать. главное, что с её установкой у меня корректно работает железная клава =)
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: http://goo.gl/xVdQY
<inkvizitor68sl> угу
<inkvizitor68sl> ща разберемся
<XuMuK> http://goo.gl/vcsKe
<inkvizitor68sl> сча ток поробую для начала в ирц то зайти)
<inkvizitor68sl> О, зашел
<shenmue> gnome3.org не устоял =)
<inkvizitor68sl> давно уже упал
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: настрой себе ZNC, прекрати с кучи акков лазить +)
<inkvizitor68sl> я вот с телефона и компа в один акк =)
<XuMuK> вот ирц http://goo.gl/4SLgk
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, причем прикольно что хистори и туда и туда падает)
<inkvizitor68sl> ы
<inkvizitor68sl> так у меня тоже
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: ето group) аккаунт один и тот же))
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: вот я пишу тебе с ноута
<XuMuK> и я
<inkvizitor68sl> А вот я пишу с телефона
<XuMuK[DHD]> а щас с тела
<inkvizitor68sl> Понимаешь разницу между твоим вариантом. И моим7
<XuMuK> да знаю я, чо ето)
<inkvizitor68sl> блин
<XuMuK> надо, правдо чтоль, настроить)
<inkvizitor68sl> SpeechSuntesis не ставится ><
<XuMuK> потому что оно sintesys
<XuMuK> или наоборот)
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: да какая разница, я его уже в маркете нашел и ткнул поставиться
<inkvizitor68sl> оно качается и тишина
<XuMuK> эээ...
<shenmue> мята 11 будет катей
<doctoras> Доброй Всем ночи
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: ну я се, в етом плане, ничо не ставил... там стандартный TTS стоит...
<XuMuK> doctoras: ку
<doctoras> Народ подскажыте
<doctoras> У мня кактмто раком Open Ofice 3.2 здох
<inkvizitor68sl> doctoras: поставь либру
<doctoras> под kubuntu
<shenmue> а либра лучше?
<inkvizitor68sl> че за дурочко появилась у хауса?
<XuMuK> она не проприетарна
<wesg> кстати опенофис отвратителен
<inkvizitor68sl> пропустил 10 серий..хех
<doctoras> Япросто не знаю что случилось
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: значит ты на последней уже, ибо она тока в одной)
<doctoras> чтобы я не открыл он пишет что файл не существует
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<Pante59> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=146765.0
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: ну да
<Pante59> cjhhb yt nelf
<AndreX> doctoras: ставь либру лучше она
<Pante59> сорри за ссылку ошибка
<inkvizitor68sl> блин
<inkvizitor68sl> а где русский язык то в вводе О_О
<wesg> вот про опенофис - cvs в  3 колонки, опенофис из убунту 10.04 неправильно импортирует - жесть
<XuMuK> пробел в сторону
<wesg> я неделю искал проблемы в своих скриптах а оказалось в оо
<wesg> не, он поля путает
<XuMuK> я за сигами)
<XuMuK[DHD]> так что читать вас буду на ходу :)
<inkvizitor68sl> а кнопки всё равно нету .<
<doctoras> <AndreX> В синоптике Либра есть?
<inkvizitor68sl> и русского языка нет
<wesg> какой? инкви
<AndreX> XuMuK[DHD]: осторожней там , столбы на улице стоят
<inkvizitor68sl> голосового ввода
<XuMuK[DHD]> а её надо настроить, галку поставить...
<doctoras> +++
<AndreX> doctoras: какя версия kubuntu
<doctoras> 10,04
<doctoras> <AndreX> 10,04
<AndreX> doctoras: подключать надо реп погугли
<_GerarD_> как сменить имя компа?
<shenmue> в убунту твик есть опция
<AndreX> _GerarD_: в etc/hosts или etc/hostname смотри
<go8765> подскажите пожалуйста что делать чтобы коньки при загрузки такое не творили ?http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0407/h_1302125202_dd1077f27c.png
<_GerarD_> уже сделал)
<_GerarD_> спасибо
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: гад, я тоже так хачу)
<Pante59> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/nix/116999/
<AndreX> go8765: own_window_transparent yes если это то очём я подумал
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: гг)) ставь прошивку нормальную))
<inkvizitor68sl> так у меня и есть нормальная)
<inkvizitor68sl> нативный опенсорсный андроид
<XuMuK> у уже переболел конки))
<go8765> AndreX: так и стоит в конфиге (кстати что интересно - после киллалл конки - и запуска - нормально всё становится - а после перезагрузки - опять - пока килл не сделать и не запустить..)
<wesg> _GerarD_, в убунту?
<_GerarD_> wesg что в убунту?
<AndreX> go8765: sh -c  sleep 10 && conky чёто типа этого сделай
<inkvizitor68sl> неееееееет
<inkvizitor68sl> я чето сделал и теперь он постоянно говорит!
<artus> хыы
<wesg> <_GerarD_> как сменить имя компа?
<inkvizitor68sl> блин
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня ж спят все ><
<go8765> AndreX:  прямо с сш в автозагрузку и прописать ?
<artus> go8765, sleep тебя спасет
<AndreX> go8765: угу
<go8765> спс. пшол-проверю- проверю
<doctoras> народ а когда либру ставиш Опен надо сносить?
<artus> да
<wesg> у меня вон в убунту openoffice 1.1.3
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: ну я тоже скачал прошивку, потом gapps, ты ж мне сам сказал, помнишь?
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: но у меня то он опенсорсный =)
<inkvizitor68sl> совсем
<inkvizitor68sl> во
<inkvizitor68sl> появилас кнопка
<inkvizitor68sl> только в дефолтной клаве
<inkvizitor68sl> а с ней не работает хардварная
<inkvizitor68sl>  Kenzo
<inkvizitor68sl> мда оО
<inkvizitor68sl> Кассир
<inkvizitor68sl> оО
<doctoras> народ а почему когда в канале kubuntu с кемто на руском переписку видеш то тебя просят покинуть канал?
<wesg> http://forum.sc2tv.ru/showthread.php/13615-%D0%BA%D0%B0%D0%BA%D0%B8%D0%BC-%D0%B0%D0%BD%D1%82%D0%B8%D0%B2%D0%B8%D1%80%D1%83%D1%81%D0%BE%D0%BC-%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%BB%D1%8C%D0%B7%D1%83%D0%B5%D1%82%D1%81%D1%8F-%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%88-%D0%BB%D1%8E%D0%B1%D0%B8%D0%BC%D1%8B%D0%B9-%D0%B0%D0%B4%D0%BE%D0%BB%D1%8C%D1%84 очень показательно, я понял почему виндоюзеров не любят
<AndreX> doctoras: он eng
<shenmue> doctoras язык канала инглиш наверное
<wesg> не знаю то ли плакать то ли смеяться
<shenmue> кто такой адольф?
<doctoras> ну а что такова что пару людей у кторых kubuntu разговарюют на руском?
<wesg> ну черт с ним с адольфом, почитай топик
<shenmue> doctoras есть правила
<wesg> такие бредовые рассуждения
<doctoras> народ и всетаки скажыте что луче kubuntu или ubuntu?
<shenmue> лучше то что удобнее себе самому
<wesg> лучше awn без гнома и кед
<AndreX> doctoras: ubuntu с нет инсталом
<doctoras> В Ubuntu есть такие проблемы с локализацыей как в kubuntu?
<go8765> AndreX: d таком виде асче не запустилось  sh -c  sleep 10 && conky / а в  sh -c  sleep 10 & conky - всё по старому...
<XuMuK[DHD]> геофизика инквизитор работает клавиатура?
<XuMuK[DHD]> ыы
<AndreX> go8765: поставь не 10 а 200 к примеру
<wesg> хы http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/NUbuntu
<go8765> AndreX: ок.сейчас попробую
<wesg> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sabily
<AndreX> go8765: вобщем ковыряй врмя паузы
<inkvizitor68sl>  This gross
<XuMuK[DHD]> немецкие al яя
<XuMuK[DHD]> dark google бичара dtc обои
<XuMuK[DHD]> вот так вот :)
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<XuMuK> чо то перехвалил я, видать))
<XuMuK> но уж рестораны то на арбате, я почти все уже знаю))
<inkvizitor68sl> лол
<XuMuK> особенно японские))
<XuMuK> только как туда шашлык-башлык затесалсо?))
<inkvizitor68sl> автору rukeyboard - идиоты
<XuMuK[DHD]> еще xp
<wesg> ubuntu 4.10 > 5.04 - fail
<XuMuK> вот как бы ещё сделать чтобы при переходе с мобильной сети на вай фай соединение не разрывалос...
<XuMuK> никто не знает?
<inkvizitor68sl> как ты себе это представляешь то?
<XuMuK> хз)) каким нить невероятным образом, ловить вай фай прежде, чем сбрасывать мобильное соединение хотя бы...
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: и?
<wesg> http://www.linux.org.ru/jump-message.jsp?msgid=6118909&cid=6119576 вот она ваша убунту
<wesg> винда опять победила
<XuMuK[phone]> бридж с обоих, потом один отваливаецо, а второй держит...
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK[phone]: и?
<inkvizitor68sl> И?
<inkvizitor68sl> ИИИИ:
<inkvizitor68sl> твой IP меняется. всё.
<XuMuK[phone]> Каддафи назвал Обаму «своим сыном»
<hobagos> возможно ли добавить иконки в меню Система, не добавляя их в контекстное, оконное и тд меню
<XuMuK[phone]> вот же лол :)))
<XuMuK[phone]> inkviinkvizitor68sl,, да,  чото не подумал об етом...
<inkvizitor68sl>   Двоыжмич
<inkvizitor68sl> Raz
<inkvizitor68sl> @\=gvhb####,,##
<go8765> AndreX: lj того как я не сделаю xrandr -s 0 conky не появляется - а как появляетьсяя - так так же криво (что можна сделать с xrandr -s 0 ? - это игра мне под вайном такое сделала...)
<inkvizitor68sl> Mnbgbnjdfgtqq¥-4/-)41FTGHJaghaaa				hbjn
<XuMuK> як тя прёт
<inkvizitor68sl> да я пытаюсь русскую клаву включить(
<inkvizitor68sl> сранье
<OMGood> есть ли способы запретить логин рута с удаленной машины?
<XuMuK> menu-settings-keyboard-android keyboard
<inkvizitor68sl> OMGood: да, permitRootLogin no в /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: хардварь
<XuMuK> голосовую клаву сделай русской
<go8765> никто не сталкивался с использованием xrandr -s 0 после вайна ?
<OMGood> сенк
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: у меня хардварь не работает по русски
<XuMuK> аа
<inkvizitor68sl> да и вообще она вылетать начала
<inkvizitor68sl> Тест
<shenmue> пассед
<inkvizitor68sl> Тест
<inkvizitor68sl> голосом =)
<shenmue> пассед
<OMGood> inkvizitor68sl: такого нет есть PermitLocalCommand оно?
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: а нельзя как то включить, чтобы ненадо каждый раз было жать кнопку  ) ?
<go8765> подскажите пожалуйста как решить проблемы ж после каждой перезагрузки нужно руками исправлять кривое разрешение (xrandr -s 0)
<inkvizitor68sl> OMGood: ищи http://www.google.ru/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=permitrootlogin+sshd
<shenmue> http://www.youtube.com/user/GNOMEDesktop
<inkvizitor68sl>  Жж
<go8765> помогите.... я знаю-что вы знаете как.... :)
<shenmue> гугол + man + логи творят чудеса
<go8765> shenmue: это я так понимаю мне ? (я время от времени уже неделю гуглю - всё что смог найти - xrandr -s 0)
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: хз, может можно на долгий поиск повесить...
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня нет такой кнопки)
<XuMuK> поиска нет? о_О лупы?
<shenmue> go8765		а что за проблема?
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: нет
<shenmue>  xrandr это что то там с разрешением
<shenmue> вроде
<go8765> shenmue: вайн сделал каку с разрешением
<shenmue> полноэкранка?
<go8765> shenmue: lf
<shenmue> а видюха?
<go8765> дрова встроенные - не нвидиа
<XuMuK[DHD]> сейчас хеминга курит косяк и будет ставить bounty
<shenmue> ээ... так видеокарта какая?
<XuMuK[DHD]> ну почти.)))
<go8765> shenmue: 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controlle
<shenmue> тогды не знаю =(
<artus> а что такого мог сделать вайн запушеный от пользователя с ксоргом ?
<shenmue> щас чо нипуть нагуглю а то скучно и гном не ставится
<go8765> shenmue: nen дело скорее в вайне - чем в dbl.[t
<go8765> *скорее **видюхе
<shenmue> artus это часто на форумах встречаю. вайн с полноэкранками разрешение убивает
<wesg> на лоре сказали - руки кривые
<go8765> дык уже понятно - то
<artus> shenmue, ну отродясь не видел такого  ))
<go8765> просто неудобно после каждой перезагрузки нужно руками исправлять кривое разрешение (xrandr -s 0)
<artus> go8765, а на свежезаведеном пользователе такая же фигня ?
<shenmue> artus ты на проприетарных?
<artus> не, из реп )
<go8765> artus: у меня один пользователь - не пробовал
<artus> go8765, дык чего сидиш?
<go8765> artus: а чё это даст даже если не появится глюк ? (убивать пользователя придётся что-ли ?)
<artus> go8765, ты проверь для начала
<wesg> artus, и у меня такое было - после выхода из wine разрешение ломалось
<sharikoff> Вы всё труп насилуете?
<artus> wesg, насовсем или до перезагрузки?
<wesg> artus, ну можно было зайти в нвидия панельку и поставить опять то разрешение.
<sharikoff> По имени вайн :)
<wesg> по другому никак
<sharikoff> artus: утра
<wesg> я нет
<artus> хе, чей то у вас какой то вайн неправельный)
<artus> sharikoff, и тебе )
<go8765> мне кажется что опенбокс из гнома какие-то настройки в автозагрузку тянет и они портят разрешение ...
<wesg> artus, с winehq из ppa
<artus> go8765, коробка то тут причем ?
<sharikoff> Вайн это как резиновая баба
<artus> go8765, вся автозагрузка это автостарт.сш
<sharikoff> Не нужна при наличии настоящей
<go8765> artus: e меня в ней как минимум gnome-settings-daemon есть
<wesg> да, у меня винда - намного лучше этого кривого вайна
<artus> go8765, и что ?
<artus> go8765, а нафиг он тебе там ?
<sharikoff> wesg: угу
<go8765> artus: 'nj было давно и я уже не помню - хоткеи вроде лень настраивать было...
<artus> go8765, хоткеи в rc.xml
<go8765> artus: z тогда просто решил воспользоваться костылём и сэкономить время
<sharikoff> wesg: тут надо так. Или ты типа аскет и не трахаешься вообще или трахайся по настоящему :)
<artus> go8765, ну и сам себе злобный буратина )
<wesg> я дрочу
<wesg> намного круче
<sharikoff> :))
<sharikoff> Ну незнаю..
<sharikoff> Я вообще говорю. Не в отношении конкретно тебя
<wesg> готов поспорить что онанизм круче секса, тем более с линуксом
<shenmue> давай спорить
<shenmue> я за обычный секс
<wesg> зачем?
<wesg> я когда дрочу - могу отвлечься и пойти поесть или в старкрафт поиграть
<wesg> а если секс то девочка обидится что я ушел
<shenmue> тьфу на тебя
<sharikoff> shenmue: ну не за обычный.. А за традиционный . Обычный-скучно
<wesg> не так?
<OMGood> где можно посмотреть историю логинов?
<wesg> когда дрочишь - думаешь только о себе, секс - приходится думать чтобы было приятно ей
<wesg> man last
<sharikoff> wesg: есть вещи которые сам себе не сделаешь. А это неотъемлемая часть
<sharikoff> Так что вдвоем лучше
<sharikoff> С линуксом
<sharikoff> :)
<wesg> sharikoff, ну да, минет круто
<sharikoff> Ну вот
<sharikoff> Ладно замяли
<wesg> если б еще сам себе делать то вобще
<sharikoff> А то нас щас артус арестует всех
<sharikoff> :)
<wesg> а я уже разочаровался в убунту
<artus> и нафиг растреляю )
<go87651> artus: у меня не получается добавить  юзера через гуи - users-admin не реагирует на нажатие кнопки добавить - а с судо - так вообще виснет ... так что убивать приходится ?
<wesg> жесть какая
<artus> adduser тебе в помощ
<wesg> 5.04 сдохло опять
<shenmue> =)
<shenmue> энтузиаст
<wesg> ну что?
<wesg> дос до вин7 таки обновился.
<artus> типа winsetup.exe?
<artus> ))
<wesg> ну видео есть, подробности не знаю не смотрел все
<wesg> но результат есть
<artus> чегото я не считаю установку венды из поддоса обновлением)
<wesg> ок
<artus> wesg, тыким же макаром можно и 4.10 обновить до 11 ))) в чруте )
<artus> *таким
<artus> причем даже наверно по ссх )
<wesg> обнови
<wesg> вау иксы заработали
<wesg> и сдохли через 30 секунд
<artus> wesg, будет это как то так выглядеть http://www.opennet.ru/docs/RUS/debian_install/apds03.html )
<wesg> я видел чрут
<shenmue> и как он?
<wesg> неописуем!
<shenmue> а гном в репах для натти что ли?
<wesg> обновляюсь до 5.10 без иксов
<shenmue> wesg а вот низя
<shenmue> обнова до след реелиза и лечим баги
<shenmue> и так далее
<wesg> можешь воспроизвести - virtualbox + ubuntu 4.10
<shenmue> да мне влом
<shenmue> а где взял 4.10?
#ubuntu-ru 2011-04-07
<artus> 23:34   artus | да интетесно ж во что оно выльетцо) и на какой итерации сломаетцо)  │23:34   wesg | давай поспорим что обновится до 11.04    23:34     artus | да обновится то она обновится, вот юзабельность ее интересует)     │23:35       wesg | artus, а что
<artus> неюзабельного?
<artus> )))
<XuMuK> таакс...
<go87651> artus: e нового пользователя - норм всё
<go87651> *у
<wesg> без иксов ага
<wesg> а ведь хотелось верить в линукс
<artus> go87651, ну дык rm -rf ~/.config
<shenmue> http://www.линуксы.рф/ хы
<shenmue> а почему не хттп ввв ?
<go87651> artus: я так и знал что этим всё закончится.... :)
<go87651> может как-то всё-таки можно разобраться из-за чего оно так
<wesg> а в чем проблема, можно еще раз?
<go87651> wesg:  после каждой перезагрузки нужно руками исправлять кривое разрешение (xrandr -s 0)
<go87651> gjckt вайна
<go87651> *после
<go87651> всмысле что вайн чё-то натворил
<shenmue> http://maps.ubuntu.com/map/ интересно. карта где сервера на убунту пашут
<go87651> wesg: чё можно предпринять ?
<go87651> у меня на эту тему в гугле уже пошли статьи на немецком и кмтайском языках....
<wesg> не знаю, у меня была такая проблема  с вайном после фулскрин игр
<wesg> я б посоветовал поставить винду но не к месту
<go87651> wesg: и как решилась ? (винда и так стоит)
<wesg> угу
<go87651> это ответ ? или ты усыпаешь ? :)
<vladgobelen> go87651: Троллит он.
<go87651> добрые люди, у которых есть свободное время - помогите справиться с проделками вайна....
<vladgobelen> Что ставишь?
<go87651> vladgobelen: из за вайна после каждой перезагрузки нужно руками исправлять кривое разрешение (xrandr -s 0)
<vladgobelen> Перезагрузки? оО
<vladgobelen> go87651: Или после запуска вайна?
<go87651> vladgobelen: z так понимаю- вайн прописал в гномовских настройках эту гадость
<vladgobelen> Ясно. Видеокарта какая?
<go87651> vladgobelen: после перезагр.
<vladgobelen> go87651: Вообще есть два варианта. Какая видяха то?
<go87651> vladgobelen: 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controlle
<vladgobelen> ужас
<go87651> lhjdf обычные
<vladgobelen> тогда я не знаю как у вас настраивается. Как вариант - повесь скрипт в крон на запуск.
<go87651> :)
<vladgobelen> просто повесь, чтобы при включении компа запускалось xrandr -s 0 и забудь о проблеме.
<go87651> vladgobelen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/590486/
<go87651> автостарт.сш
<gcc_> угу, костыли городить
<vladgobelen> ой мама
<vladgobelen> костыль на костыле
<gcc_> типичное решение линупсоидов
<go87651> уже повесил - оно помогает только тем что экран раньше влево уезжал-а сейчас по центру :)
<vladgobelen> Для начала создай нового пользователя. Зайди от него и посмотри как будет.
<go87651> vladgobelen: делал уже - норм будет
<vladgobelen> Ну и отлично
<go87651> vladgobelen: но я бы хотел без rm -rf ~/.config обойтись
<vladgobelen> значит проблема в настройках юзера.
<vladgobelen> просто найди где настройки графики
<vladgobelen> если уверен, что в ~/.config, это уже хорошо.. сужает круг вариантов
<go87651> vladgobelen: ну не так чтобы уверен-скорее предполагаю
<shenmue> поставил юнити на мяту
<shenmue> если тыкнуть в раздел которого не существует но юнити виснет
<shenmue> в раздел меню
<go87651> vladgobelen: чё-то я не могу понять где настройки графики  найти
<go87651> люди, помогите ...
<vladgobelen> go87651: Гном на редкость убогая оболочка и прячет от юзера все, что только сможет. Пробовал через гуй настраивать?
<vladgobelen> go87651: У тебя же гном?
<go87651> vladgobelen: ue`dbyf показывает что разрешение нужное стоит
<go87651> *гуй
<vladgobelen> Система (System) → Параметры (Preferences) → Разрешение экрана
<vladgobelen> это?
<go87651> да
<go87651> сейчас коробка сверху гнома
<vladgobelen> go87651: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<go87651> vladgobelen: f ничё что он у меня xorg.conf.failsafe называется ?
<go87651> vladgobelen: xorg.conf нету
<vladgobelen> ах да.. убунту.. хм
<vladgobelen> хотя у тебя настройки сбиты именно у юзера
<vladgobelen> go87651: ну значит ищи. Перенеси на нового юзера, где все работает нормально, ~/.config
<vladgobelen> затем еще и еще, пока не найдешь где же эта сволочь хранится
<vladgobelen>  /home/user/.config/monitors.xml.
<vladgobelen> проверь этот путь
<go87651> vladgobelen: дык чё искать - xorg.conf ?
<go87651> нету такого
<go87651> vladgobelen: нету monitors.xml
<vladgobelen> go87651: А просто в домашней папке?
<go87651> vladgobelen: ненашёл  тоже (вот вроде похожее что-то http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=73768.0)
<vladgobelen> go87651: Глобальные настройки у тебя нормальные.
<go87651> vladgobelen: может в xsessiion errors посмотреть ?
<vladgobelen> а ты скрытые файлы то смотрел?
<sharikoff> http://www.stari.ro/wp-content/uploads/2006/05/slackware_linux_wallpaper.jpg
<go8765> vladgobelen: скрытые-смотрел
<go8765> помогите кто-то плиз
<go8765> vladgobelen:чё` ещё можно посмотреть ?
<go8765> есть кто живой ?
<vladgobelen> go8765: да снеси ты этого юзера
<vladgobelen> мало ли куда они настройки запихали
<go8765> мне просто кажется что это распостранённая легкорешимая проблема..
<vladgobelen> Ни разу не встречал.
<go8765> я думаю что большинство вайн игр в полноэкранном режиме делают нечто подобное потом...
<go8765> ладно-ещё пару деньков поспрашиваю-если ничё не выйдет-буду удаляться :(
<go8765> vladgobelen: f а как стим ьороться не знаешь ? ** (mpd:7676): CRITICAL **: option parsing failed: Unknown option --create-bd
<vladgobelen> go8765: Но после смерти вайна все возвращается
<go8765> что возвращается ?
<vladgobelen> Настройки экрана
<shenmue> но псоле смерти ваййна мне не обрести покой
<go8765> это был вопрос
<go8765> ?
<vladgobelen> go8765: Извиняюсь, а ты дедбиф юзал?
<go8765> да
<shenmue> я душу дьяволу продам за конфиг рабочий твой
<vladgobelen> shenmue: как страшно жить
<go8765> проснулся :)
<shenmue> я и не спал
<go8765> неожиланно ппросто
<shenmue> я аватар смотрю
<go8765> я тоже хочу кстати посмоьреть как-то (ещё не видел)
<vladgobelen> go8765: В следущий раз если так уж захочется полноэкранности, юзай startx -- :1
<shenmue> лучше в окне
<vladgobelen> угу
<go8765> мпд кто-то пользуется ?
<shenmue> вторые иксы тормоза могут вызвать
<vladgobelen> да ну ты брось
<go8765> я это уже понял...
<vladgobelen> плюс минус 10мб
<vladgobelen> go8765: Я пользовался до того, как узнал про дедбиф)
<shenmue> я мультик смотрю
<go8765> vladgobelen: кроме дедбифа есть ещё клементина/банши,ексаил,фуубникс...
<shenmue> ритмбокс
<vladgobelen> go8765: И все они не умеют работать без гуя
<vladgobelen> go8765: И уж тем более тянут за собой свои фреймворки
<go8765> vladgobelen: ладно - скажи лучше что это pg мат - mpd --create-bd  ** (mpd:9388): CRITICAL **: option parsing failed: Unknown option --create-bd
<vladgobelen> Он не знает такую опцию
<vladgobelen> либо у тебя нет на это прав
<vladgobelen> он случайно не мускул использует?
<go8765> vladgobelen: дык это стандартная же опция / с судо то же
<go8765> чё за мускул
<go8765> ?
<vladgobelen> удали mpd.db
<go8765> vladgobelen: ив том то и дело что его нет...
<vladgobelen> перепроверь, есть ли еще такая опция
<vladgobelen> ее могли убрать
<go8765> ладно-я спать
<sharikoff> трам пам пам
<vladgobelen> кому там нужен был маткад? Все идеально работает
<vladgobelen>  http://enotstvo.selfip.org/434.png
<vladgobelen> http://enotstvo.selfip.org/436.png
<XuMuK|ZNC> Sample: ээ
<XuMuK|ZNC> Sample: раз
<XuMuK[DHD]> дваз
<shenmue> триз
<XuMuK[phone]> ппц какой то
<XuMuK[phone]> чо за zz
<shenmue> да жизнь говно вообще
<shenmue> а я тут уже два дня думаю что у меня звук тише стал
<shenmue> думал из за эквалазейрого
<shenmue> ра*
<vladgobelen> оказалось - оглох
<shenmue> не...
<vladgobelen> на одно ухо?
<shenmue> звук на колонках тише сделал
<vladgobelen> ыы
<shenmue> =(
<Anton2d> Люди я так понял скайп лучше не обновлять сейчас, если он замечательно и безпроблемно работает ?
<Anton2d> у меня 10.10
<shenmue> молодец
 * shenmue слушает музыку из морровинда
<Anton2d> шо молодец ? я уже просто почитал что на 10.10 у свежей версии проблемы есть
<Anton2d> Кто пробовал ?
<DropSQL> всем привет
<DropSQL> подскажите плз, винда  dvdrw видит диск, а линух не хочет его монтировать... как мне его принудительно примонтировать и записать? (кажется линух начал с ошибкой записывать все диски... может ли быть такое?)
<shenmue> а убунту версия какая?
<vladgobelen> DropSQL: Неплохо было бы еще сказать что за диск и тип фс.
<vladgobelen> ой, не заметил
<vladgobelen> DropSQL: Чем ты пытаешься его записывать?
<shenmue> значки красивые нашел. похожие на элегант
<DropSQL> Brasero писалка... пишут что она херовая
<DropSQL> ubuntu 10.10
<shenmue> нормальная
<vladgobelen> DropSQL: Другими пробовал?
<DropSQL> такую же проблему один в один нашел в инете
<DropSQL> vladgobelen: а какая есть хорошая замена?
<vladgobelen> DropSQL: k3b, но она на Qt
<DropSQL> важный вопрос... она на qt или ещё и kde либы потянет? :)
<DropSQL> k3b почти полную kde ставил :)
<DropSQL> какую посоветуете читалку?
<DropSQL> ой, писалку дисков :)
<vladgobelen> Выход напрашивается сам собой - ставь кеды.
<vladgobelen> Не неро же ставить.
<DropSQL> то есть крмое k3b замены нет? :)
<vladgobelen> Есть конечно - неро
<vladgobelen> или через консольку
<TheSpecLord1> какие есть комманды в терминалке?
<vladgobelen> цитирую "growisofs -Z /dev/cdrom=/var/calculate/linux/cls-10.9-i686.iso"
<vladgobelen> но что это я не знаю
<DropSQL> мдя... половину kde поставил :)
<vladgobelen> DropSQL: http://www.opennet.ru/base/sys/dvd_write_udf.txt.html
<DropSQL> 73 пакета в общем :)
<vladgobelen> вот что это
<DropSQL> теперь у меня частичный kde :)
<vladgobelen> DropSQL: Сделав первый шаг на темную сторону, остановиться уже нельзя. Зато у нас есть печеньки..
<DropSQL> vladgobelen: я раньше пользовался KDE очень нравилось... :) но у Gnome есть свои плюсы... :) вот по этому и не ставлю kde... а много левых либ это как-то не прикольно :)
<vladgobelen> DropSQL: Qt приложений всеравно больше нужно, чем гтк
<DropSQL> vladgobelen: не qt полнует :) а kde либы :)
<Abbattar> Доброе! Утро, (:)
<vladgobelen> DropSQL: Фигня, вот доделают е17 и гном в кедах умрет сам по себе..
<DropSQL> vladgobelen: а как k3b русифицировать? :)
<vladgobelen> пингвин - параметры системы - языки и стандарты
<vladgobelen> ))
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-8.png значки красивые
<DropSQL> vladgobelen: а что такое e17 Язык у меня стоит русский, весь gtk софт ставится русский, а k3b английский :)
<vladgobelen> я понять не могу, для чего маткад используют?
<DropSQL> vladgobelen: для создания графиков, просчетов математических формул
<shenmue> e17 оболочка
<DropSQL> он много может... очень функциональная прога
<shenmue> такая же как гном с кедами
<vladgobelen>  http://enotstvo.selfip.org/439.png Я правильно понимаю, что это ТОЛЬКО для рисования формул всяких?
<Abbattar> shrenmue: Всё черным-черно на снимке-8
<DropSQL> vladgobelen: не только :)
<vladgobelen> DropSQL: Е17 это будущее. Это среда рабочего стола, которая по эффектам и полезностям обходит кеды, а по потреблению лхде
<DropSQL> vladgobelen: и как она разрабатывается? :) через сколько лет доделают? :)
<Abbattar> *shenmue
<vladgobelen> DropSQL: Просто его так хвалили, говорили, что ему и замены нету и что на линухе он не пашет итд
<DropSQL> vladgobelen: кстати... а у тя убунта или кубунта стоит?
<vladgobelen> пытаюсь вот понять что в нем хорошего
<DropSQL> vladgobelen: ты математик? :)
<vladgobelen> столяр я
<shenmue> за то красиво
<DropSQL> vladgobelen: значит толку тебе от него нет
<Abbattar> наверно (?)
<DropSQL> vladgobelen: слушай, так у тя стоит убунту или кубунту? :) если кубунту то как она те? :)
<vladgobelen> DropSQL: Не советую.. Тормоз тот еще.
<vladgobelen> DropSQL: При активной работе кубунту ест от 1200 до 2000мб озу
<Abbattar> Apple вам поможет!
<vladgobelen> дорого
<DropSQL> vladgobelen: а какая у тя система, с kde? :)
<Abbattar> Но со вкусом
<vladgobelen> DropSQL: Да какая разница..
<DropSQL> Abbattar: а для хаконой... у мя АМД проц :)
<DropSQL> vladgobelen: интересно :)
<vladgobelen> Abbattar: Спасибо не нужно. Я за 12-15к могу собрать почти топовый комп, корторый вытягивает крайзис2 без лагов
<vladgobelen> не думаю, что можно такой мак найти
<Abbattar> всё могут столяры, всё могут столяры ... и даже ещё больше!
<Abbattar> На ЛОРе 1-го кто-то пошутил, что теперь есть блокнот++(Notepad++) для линя, для меня такие шутки зло. Теперь присмотрел JEdit он как хорош? Никто не юзал?
<vyazovoi> Abbattar: а тебе что именно нужно? Ну вот например чем не нравится gedit. Если не gedit то emacs.
<vladgobelen> Abbattar: Катю юзал?
<vyazovoi> jEdit я когда-то давно юзал - ява она и есть ява, слишком медленный для блокнота и какой-то "не родной"
<Abbattar> Хорошо, но катя какая-то голая, вообще что-нить с русской локалью
<vladgobelen> так она русская...
<vladgobelen> так еще и с плагинами
<Abbattar> у меня англицкая
<Abbattar>  как научить её русскому?
<vladgobelen> параметры систем - язык и стандарты
<vladgobelen> Abbattar: http://enotstvo.selfip.org/disk/hidden/ubuntu/4-6.ogv
<vladgobelen> как то так
<Abbattar> Да кстати, хорошо, что подсказали, давно в языки не лазил, чёт загружать начал
 * shenmue ждет катю
<Abbattar> офф
<doctoras> ДОброе утро?
<shenmue> нет
<doctoras> Народ скажыте пожалуйсто как зделать чтобы в синоптике не выводило заблокипрованых обновлений?
<doctoras> Аууу тут есть кто ?
<vladgobelen> нету
<vladgobelen> А что такое заблокированные обновления?
<doctoras> http://i072.radikal.ru/1104/91/ca4b39fba09e.jpg
<vladgobelen> так ты это.. на треугольнк тыкни)
<doctoras> какой треугольник?
<shenmue> не знал ч то в кедах синоптик есть
<vladgobelen> ))
<shenmue> vladgobelen ты насчет треугольника пошутил что ли?
<vladgobelen> shenmue: да нет.. вон на скрине выше списка
<shenmue> там не видно
<shenmue> крупно оочень
<vladgobelen> контрол+колесико
<stalker_kg> народ как запустиь squid? при sudo /etc/init.d/squid start
<stalker_kg> выдает sudo: /etc/init.d/squid: command not found
<vladgobelen> тут кто-нибудь тексты составлять умеет? А то я не спал уже сутки
<AndreX|OFF> stalker_kg: ты его поставь сначала http://ubuntueasy.com/node/365
<stalker_kg> сквид установлен
<AndreX> stalker_kg: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/squid/+bug/573853
<stalker_kg> Andrex: спасибо сейчас гляну
<AMindMobile> vladgobelen: какие тексты ?
<vladgobelen> да забей.. уже составил)) http://s125.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=31306&st=0
<AMindMobile> vladgobelen: ого.. ) лучше поспи
<AMindMobile> stalker_kg: /usr/sbin/squid start, или sudo squid start
<vladgobelen> Так юмор же)
<vladgobelen> юморим потихоньку..
<stalker_kg> AMindMobile запустил: sudo squid start
<AMind> stalker_kg: :)
<stalker_kg> и как понять запущен он или нет
<stalker_kg> ?
<AMind> stalker_kg:  ps x | grep squid
<stalker_kg> сенкс щас гляну
<AMind> или в htop можно посмотреть
<stalker_kg> выдало следующее:  2615 pts/0    S+     0:00 grep --color=auto squid
<stalker_kg> а в htop это куда? ))
<AMind> sudo apt-get install htop
<AMind> htop
<AMind> F3(кнопка поиска) - squid (набираешь)
<AMind> htop - это программа, показывающая какие процессы у тебя запущены, + оперативную память + загрузку процессора, в удобоваримом виде
<AMind> есть дефолтная "top",но лично мне не нравится, менее удобная она
<vladgobelen> htop идеален
<AMind> :)
<stalker_kg> спасибо попробую
<stalker_kg> )
<vladgobelen> он же кстати позволяет управлять процессами
<stalker_kg> спасибо. круто все работает
<stalker_kg> а где можно подробнее и более доходчивую инфу найти про htop?
<AMind> google ?
<stalker_kg> :)
<vladgobelen> да там все интуитивно понятно
<shenmue> а нафига инфа по хытопу?
<stalker_kg> ну в общем да, а как управлять процессами?
<stalker_kg>  чтоб не навредить
<shenmue> а хотя мож у него параметры запуска есть интернесные
<vladgobelen> k - убить
<vladgobelen> )
<AMind> блин, меня раздражает то, что vsftpd под рутом работает
<jlewka> всем привет
<vladgobelen> AMind: фтп устарело. Используй сфтп.
<jlewka> народ подскажите, а это нормально если grub при команде root выводит все разделы с именем MSDOS ?
<AMind> vladgobelen: типа winscp ?
<vladgobelen> типа ссх
<AMind> сырое оно еще, я смотрю
<jlewka> спасибо разобрался
<bggooo> Привет друзья, посжкаите что можно сделать есть java аплиуха, окно выбора разваливается на весь экран, кнопочка выбора внизу, табы не помогают картинка тут http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2772086/mde.jpg
<bggooo> сама программа вроде бы путь при входе не кушает, это судьба да?:)
<calculon> Тормозит прокрутка центра приложений. Это от чего зависит?
<inkvizitor68sl> bggooo: с альтом подвинь
<inkvizitor68sl> или хоткеями отресайзить попробуй
<vladgobelen> альт зажал и мышкой тяни за любое место окна и правда
<bggooo> inkvizitor68sl, vladgobelen спасибо, сейчас попробую :)
<bggooo> жесть, сот это портянка вышла))) раз 10 пришлось прокрутить
<vladgobelen> ))
<inkvizitor68sl> видели бы вы портянки, когда я удаляю 700 контактов в gajim
<inkvizitor68sl> он их все в столбик выводит и переспрашивает "а вы уверены"?
<bggooo> наверно то еще зрелище))
<inkvizitor68sl> но там таб работает
<inkvizitor68sl> так что там чит)
<inkvizitor68sl> надо в аське все запросы авторизации тупо заблокировать
<inkvizitor68sl> надоел и
<vladgobelen> забиваешь на аську и лишаешься многих проблем
<inkvizitor68sl> vladgobelen: не получится) да и хожу я в неё через транспорт, не напрягает
<zipfer> блин, каким был скайп уг, таким и остался)))
<vladgobelen> zipfer: Как пытался я в нем зарегаться два года назад, пытался в этом году - никак.. Не принимает ники.
<vladgobelen> так и не юзал никогда
<shenmue> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/669 человек космолет всех грацает с выходом гнома три. всем лаффки =^.^=
<vladgobelen> А человек, летавший в космос, увидев гном3 - выпиливает его)
<stalker_kg> запустил squid , а как попасть в squid.conf? через терминал? или редактор?
<stalker_kg> и как это правильно сделать?
<kamyshovyy> !q | stalker_kg
<ubuntuhelp> stalker_kg: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<shenmue> хм
<stalker_kg> ок
<shenmue> будем по шаблону
<shenmue> vladgobelen фигли не работает?
<vladgobelen> shenmue: Ибо нефих
<shenmue> аа
<stalker_kg> Всем здрасте! у меня установлена версия убунту 10.10  я пытаюсь раздать интернет
<stalker_kg> на комп с виндой
<stalker_kg> посредством сквид
<stalker_kg> сквид установлен
<stalker_kg> но никак не могу разобраться - как попасть в настройки сквид
<shenmue> вчера ктото кидал ссылку про раздачу инета в убунту
<stalker_kg> shenmue: а как можно найти?
<shenmue> !раздача
<shenmue> !раздача_интернета
<shenmue> !vpn
<ubuntuhelp> VPN: быстрая настройка. Инфо тут: http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/vpn_подключения "Если кнопка VPN не доступна!" установите пакет network-manager-pptp и linux-pptp Так же см: !pptp
<zipfer> советую раздавать не сквидом, а iptables'ом
<zipfer> зачем дома кэширующий прокси
<zipfer> и так не будет прозрачности
<kamyshovyy> !iptables
<ubuntuhelp> Ubuntu, как и любой другой дистрибутив Линукс, имеет межсетевой экран. Брандмауэр управляется с помощью команды iptables (см. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo ), или GUI приложений, таких как Firestarter (Gnome) или Guarddog (KDE).
<inkvizitor68sl> !nat
<ubuntuhelp> Примеры настройки iptables можно посмотреть тут: http://unixforum.org/index.php?showtopic=59770 и тут: http://easylinux.ru/node/117
<inkvizitor68sl> эээ
<stalker_kg> дома - это для обучения, а вообще нужно контролируемый доступ в тырнет
<shenmue> сегодня доменной зоне .ru исполняется 17 лет
<inkvizitor68sl> !no nat is <reply> Примеры настройки iptables для раздачи интернета в своей локальной сети можно посмотреть тут: http://debian.pro/249 и http://unixforum.org/index.php?showtopic=59770
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that inkvizitor68sl
<zipfer> тогда squid + iptables для заварота на сквид, что бы можно было работать прозрачно
<inkvizitor68sl> !nat
<ubuntuhelp> Примеры настройки iptables для раздачи интернета в своей локальной сети можно посмотреть тут: http://debian.pro/249 и http://unixforum.org/index.php?showtopic=59770
<sharikoff> stalker_kg: ss -ta|grep 3129
<sharikoff> stalker_kg: ss -ta|grep 3128
<sharikoff> он у тя ваще запущен?
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: q
<stalker_kg> да сквид запущен
<inkvizitor68sl> re
<sharikoff> как ты узнал?
<stalker_kg> htop
<sharikoff> netstat -nlp|grep 3128
<sharikoff> покажи
<stalker_kg> минутку
<sharikoff> не тут только
<sharikoff> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<sharikoff> http://itmages.ru/image/view/160143/4409a65f
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: зацени отбой на сквиде http://itmages.ru/image/view/162997/a31d6328
<inkvizitor68sl> ssss
<inkvizitor68sl> ыыыы
<sharikoff> =))
<sharikoff> старался =))
<inkvizitor68sl> =)
<stalker_kg> sharikoff: отправил
<sharikoff> зашибись
<sharikoff> а ссылку мине?
<stalker_kg> сорри
<sharikoff> да норм
<stalker_kg> http://paste.pro/1414019
<stalker_kg> первый раз этой байдой пользуюсь )
<sharikoff> ясно
<sharikoff> запущен...
<sharikoff> в браузере прописан?
<stalker_kg> нет..вот это и хочу сделать
<sharikoff> сделай
<stalker_kg> но не знаю как правильно зайти в настройки
<sharikoff> или не знаешь как?
<sharikoff> аа
<sharikoff> у тя чо за браузер?
<stalker_kg> хромиум, но я имел ввиду настройки сквид
<sharikoff> сам сквид?
<stalker_kg> да
<ko2x> hi )
<sharikoff>  /usr/local/etc/squid/squid.conf
<sharikoff> опс
<sharikoff>  /etc/squid/squid.conf
<sharikoff> тут вроде бы
<sharikoff> открывваешь и правишь чо те надо
<stalker_kg> да тут, но править через редактор?
<sharikoff> можешь через мс
<stalker_kg> т.е открывать в наутилусе?
<sharikoff> vi ee nano
<sharikoff> в консоли открывать
<sharikoff> в консоли
<zipfer> vim рулит
<sharikoff> емае
<zipfer> а иначе не будет подсветки синтаксиса
<stalker_kg> в консоле пишет что нет такой дериктории
<sharikoff> а ты табом пользуйся
<sharikoff> оно само допишет
<stalker_kg> попробую
<SergeyIT> ку
<sharikoff>  cd /etc[tab] /sq[tab]
<zipfer> find /etc -iname *squid.conf*
<stalker_kg> вся правка должна происходить в консоли?
<sharikoff> nano squid.conf
<sharikoff> да не должна
<sharikoff> но это правильно
<sharikoff> ибо всякое гуишное гамно может туда свои спецсимволы и всякие переводы строк дописать
<stalker_kg> )
<sharikoff> и когда пойдет третий день траханья с конфигом из за ошибки ты сам поймешь
<sharikoff> и читай логи
<sharikoff> сделал запустил прочитал проверил
<stalker_kg> открыл сквид конфиг в терминале: sudo nano squid.conf
<kamyshovyy> sharikoff: хД +1 про третий день
<stalker_kg> но там ничего не написано
<stalker_kg> вроде как пусто..
<stalker_kg> так должно быть?
<sharikoff> значит у тебя squid.conf.default какой нть
<sharikoff> который надо переименовать в squid.conf
<stalker_kg> хз
<SergeyIT> sharikoff, ты чего на ГУИ разошелся?
<sharikoff>  ls -la /etc/squid
<sharikoff> и глянь чо там есть
<stalker_kg> ок щас
<sharikoff> SergeyIT: я не разошелся =)
<sharikoff> делаю не мальчика но мужа
<sharikoff> как говорится =)
<sharikoff> чтоп не боялся консоли
<sharikoff> иначе будет еще один веб сервак с гномом
<stalker_kg> sharikoff: отправил http://paste.pro/1414046
<sharikoff> который будет половину ресурсов отдавать на этот самый гном
<SergeyIT> sharikoff, ну у меня такой ))
<stalker_kg> на счет консоли...мне так очень нравиться ее использование
<shenmue> блин
<inkvizitor68sl> уф
<inkvizitor68sl> всё таки клевый девайс zalman ve-200
<stalker_kg> sharikoff:  насколько я понял просто сквид конф
<inkvizitor68sl> vlf
<inkvizitor68sl> мда
<inkvizitor68sl> опять ддос
<inkvizitor68sl> затрахали
<zipfer> а мне последнее время openvzt понравился)
<zipfer> вот где экономия ресурсов то)
<zipfer> контейнер в памяти весит всего 5 мб
<zipfer> у меня так все веб ресурсы сейчас расположены
<zipfer> openvz*
<SergeyIT> zipfer, и ядро пересобирал?
<zipfer> да, пришлось, убунту же не поддерживает
<zipfer> это одно из самых выгодных по ресурсам технология
<zipfer> решение, точнее)
<zipfer> SergeyIT: https://launchpad.net/~canonical-kernel-team/+archive/ppa/
<zipfer> я думаю можно будет и от сюда модулем взять
<SergeyIT> zipfer, да мне не надо )
<inkvizitor68sl> zipfer: openvz уныл
<inkvizitor68sl> zipfer: чихни на сайт в openvz и он развалится
<zipfer> не расскажешь как это сделать?
<zipfer> а то я вот этим занимаюсь все время, многие чихают, но ниче неразваливалось
<zipfer> может быть тебе стоит задуматься над здоровьем?)))
<inkvizitor68sl> zipfer: дай адресочек
<inkvizitor68sl> одного из сайтов
<zipfer> http://www.farheap.ru/
<zipfer> http://www.farheap.com/
<zipfer> на выбор
<inkvizitor68sl> что то половина коннектов = bad gateway
<inkvizitor68sl> zipfer: но html сайт уронить тяжко, да.
<zipfer> попробовал через прокси, все открывается)
<inkvizitor68sl> Availability:       95.02 %
<zipfer> а ты чем тестил?
<inkvizitor68sl> zipfer: а теперь .com
<zipfer> у меня на vz стоит очень много чего, и томкат, и jboss икуча жава приложений, свны и прочее прочее
<zipfer> работает все отлично
<zipfer> нужно просто руки прямые и я думаю все будет хорошо работать
<inkvizitor68sl> ну сайт твой от Transaction rate:        4.58 trans/sec
<inkvizitor68sl> кряхтит весь
<inkvizitor68sl> если прибавить, то шмякнется совсем
<inkvizitor68sl> точнее я бы сказал, что он уже
<zipfer> ну, давай, попробуй)
<zipfer> com находится в америке
<zipfer> не факт, что это именно его глюк
<inkvizitor68sl> м?
<zipfer> там базы данных в кластере, может быть сэтим проблемы
<inkvizitor68sl> всё, наглухо
<inkvizitor68sl> ни одного ответа
<zipfer> странно, у меня работает через проксю)
<inkvizitor68sl> скрипт выключен уже
<inkvizitor68sl> Availability:       61.76 %
<inkvizitor68sl> Transaction rate:        3.66 trans/sec
<inkvizitor68sl> второй поток - Transaction rate:        0.62 trans/sec
<inkvizitor68sl> Availability:       17.17 %
<inkvizitor68sl> третий и четвертый в том же духе
<zipfer> на работе он у меня летает, вот через проксю чуть медленее, но это не удивительно)
<inkvizitor68sl> zipfer: я уже поотключал давно все скрипты. ещё когда написал "всё, наглухо"
<inkvizitor68sl> возьми да сделай siege -c 100 -b http://сайт/phpстраничка
<zipfer> Availability:                 100.00 % )))
<jlewka> народ, а кто нить ставил debian 6.01 ?)
<jlewka> 6.01а
<jlewka> а то больше негде спрашивать( на debian-ru ни кто не седит(
<zipfer> я ставил, вот тока оч он мне не понравился
<zipfer> море глюков
<jlewka> именно 6.01а ?
<jlewka> ага, 6.0 тоже без глюков не поставилась...
<jlewka> а 6.01а не грузиться после установки..
<zipfer> нет, эту не ставил
<zipfer> как тока вышла ставил
<zipfer> тестил
<chapt> Господа,  никто не пользовался фаерволом приложений - в частноности необходимо ограничить доступ некоторым приложениям в сети, в виндах помнится что то типа есет самарт секюрити есть, а есть ли в убунте аналоги?
<jlewka> iptables
<fnatoss> Из ГУЕвых -firestarter
<zipfer> inkvizitor68sl: хорошоая штука, я про нее не знал)
<zipfer> спасибо)))
<zipfer> есть небольшие проблемы, но они уже проблемы америкосов
<sharikoff> pf
<inkvizitor68sl> zipfer: плохая штука на самом деле. благо есть conn_limit в nginx =)
<inkvizitor68sl> лана, поеду изображать студента
<zipfer> ну я nginx и юзаю
<zipfer> и там он выставлен
<zipfer> онако он его всерно обходит как то, нужно посмотреть др версии
<xAllalone> Привет народ! Я с Линукс пока на "вы", подскажите что делать - у меня кандзи отображается в виде квадратов. Где скачать пакеты шрифтов?
<vladgobelen> xAllalone: http://maximum-value.blogspot.com/2008/10/ubuntu.html
<xAllalone> Спасибо конечно что отозвались, но uim я уже поставил сам, пишу хираганой. Дело в том что при вводе хираганой иероглифов вместо кандзи белые квадраты (обычно значит неопознанные системой символы)
<vladgobelen> xAllalone: А в чем ты их собственно вводишь?
<Anton2d> кто знает куда прописывается демон vnstat или куды его нужно прописать для запуска ?
<artus> zipfer, чей? где глюки??? ткни носом
<SA4ok> всем привет)
<bugz1> кто настраивал hylafax?
<dmay> а чего так тихо? каникулы кончились?
<bugz1> dmay: похоже на то)
<zipfer> artus: ты про что?
<artus> zipfer, я про сквизи в которой море глюков
<zipfer> а
<zipfer> сразу была трабла с dhcp
<zipfer> вот не помню какая, могу посмотреть на виртуалке как домой приду)
<zipfer> и с sudoers файлом
<artus> ну я на ней с альфы) и в виртуалках крутятсо в разных ипостасях,) релизные ) ну нету глюков)
<artus> может это тебе так повезло)
<zipfer> при добавлении пользователя в группу sudo, прав рута он не получает все равно
<zipfer> я еще глюки нашел, ща просто не помню, меня после sudo уже заколбасило)
<artus> ти про user ALL=(ALL) ALL ?
<artus> *ы
<zipfer> %sudo all...
<artus> а , ну групы я не тестил) хотя надо будет проверить
<zipfer> проверь проверь)))
<zipfer> но я сразу говорю, я тестил именно релиз
<artus> ну я на релице потестю вечером
<artus> *зе
<[v-8]_jupiter> Всем привет
<stalker_kg> народ..мож подскажет все таки кто нить, как зайти в настройки сквид посредством терминала
<stalker_kg> команда : sudo /etc/squid/squid.conf
<stalker_kg> выдает:sudo: /etc/squid/squid.conf: command not found
<stalker_kg> хелп плиз
<urashima> stalker_kg открывай в тесктовом редакторе
<urashima> sudo nano /etc/squid/squid.conf
<urashima> или через gksu в gedit-у открлой
<stalker_kg> пробовал открывается пустой лист
<urashima> stalker_kg значит файла там нету, либо он действительно пуст
<stalker_kg>  в гедит открывается, но хотелось бы в терминале, если это возможно
<urashima> попробуй в vim открыть, хотя я действительно не понимаю, почему nano не открывает
<stalker_kg> urashima: я тоже не пойму почему так..а в vim как правильно открыть?
<artus> а nano не ?
<artus> хм
<stalker_kg> <artus> nano показывает пустой лист
<artus> здаетцо мне sudo nano /etc/squid3/squid.conf
<artus> stalker_kg, пустой от рута он только на отсутствующий файл покажет
<stalker_kg> после нескольких часов ковыряния кое как открыл в gedit
<stalker_kg> squid  версии 2.7 если не ошибаюсь
<artus> Версия: 2.7.STABLE9-2.1
<stalker_kg> artus> да
<artus> ну дык
<artus> если из реп то в squid3 лежит
<stalker_kg> это как? не понял
<stalker_kg> я не нашел в /etc/ squid3
<stalker_kg> там только squid
<sanek> всем привет
<Zabadzzzz> Здравствуйте,Никто гном третий на 10.04 не пробовал ставить?
<stalker_kg> команда: sudo grep -v "^#" /etc/squid/squid.conf | sed -e '/^$/d' показывает все что нужно
<sanek> парни можно панель unity кнопками запраграмировать чтоб с клавы включать в 1104 бета?
<stalker_kg> но не могу перемещаться по тексту и править его
<urashima> stalker_kg grep не эдитор, он только выводит, поэтому и не можете редактировать
<urashima> причина неработоспособности nano явно в каком-то вашем промахе
<urashima> ибо он попросту не может не работать
<urashima> если gedit даже открыл файл
<admond> hi2all
<DenPal> а можно поставить GNOME.3 параллельно с GNOME.2, что бы при загрузке выбирать? или G3 затрет двойку?
<TomFarr> здравствуйте все, поддержите пожалуйста тему: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=146821.0 нигде нет ответа
<TomFarr> люююдиии!!!!
<SergeyIT> TomFarr, может на форум сисадминов?
<TomFarr> а это где?
<stalker_kg> urashima: да в  nano теперь открыл..только там приветсвие и все, как перейти к редактированию?
<stalker_kg> вообще и gedit  не сразу открыл..не знаю почему
<stalker_kg> провозился несколько часов, наверное
<[v-8]_jupiter> TomFarr: ))
<[v-8]_jupiter> ты розработчик?)
<TomFarr> Разработчик чего? Я в жизни строчки кода не написал
<[v-8]_jupiter> TomFarr: кем работаешь?
<TomFarr> SergeyIT: где этот шлепанный форум?
<stalker_kg> urashima: include /path/to/included/file/squid.acl.config - правильно?
<TomFarr> [v-8]_jupiter: да сам не пойму сказали настрой нам сервир, я настроил, а теперь говорят а че сайт не работает?
<urashima> stalker_kg у вас полтергейст, не иначе завёлся. про привествие немного не понял. нано сразу при открытии даёт возможность редактировать
<admond> ~
<Pante59> привет всия народ
<stalker_kg> urashima: там выдается следующее: WELCOME TO SQUID 2.7.STABLE9
<[v-8]_jupiter> TomFarr: каким образом php запущен?
<stalker_kg> и далее куча текста различный пояснений
<TomFarr> [v-8]_jupiter: как модуль апатча по всей видимости
<[v-8]_jupiter> ссылку на phpinfo дай
<sharikoff> stalker_kg:  да пиши ацльки прям в главный конф
<sharikoff> не парься
<sharikoff> потри камменты
<sharikoff> куча инфы в инете
<TomFarr> [v-8]_jupiter: http://q5.gf-d.in/_php.php
<stalker_kg> sharikoff: а как быстро убрать закоментированные строки?
<sharikoff> с помощью sed
<sharikoff> посмотри в гуглах
<sharikoff> только оригинальный файл сначала забекапь
<sharikoff> cp squid.conf squid.conf.dist
<TomFarr> jnrhskjcm&
<TomFarr> открылось?
<sharikoff> TomFarr: не фурычит
<stalker_kg> sudo grep -v "^#" /etc/squid/squid.conf | sed -e '/^$/d'  - показывает без коментов
<sharikoff> ну
<sharikoff> перенаправь вывод в файл
<stalker_kg> а как ?
<sharikoff> sudo grep -v "^#" /etc/squid/squid.conf | sed -e '/^$/d'>squid.conf
<TomFarr> sharikoff: #: cut '85.21.55.24 q5.gf-d.in' >>/etc/hosts
<stalker_kg> sharikoff: если я правильно понял то grep не дает возможности редактировать
<sharikoff> TomFarr: по ипу фурычит
<sharikoff> grep это выборка
<sharikoff>  а не редактор
<sharikoff> ща погоди
<[v-8]_jupiter> TomFarr: не видать php.ini
<sharikoff> stalker_kg: https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&pid=explorer&chrome=true&srcid=0BxVwfG2LJoZWYTRhOTU1MGYtM2EyNy00MDE2LTk2M2MtYTI0YmQyYjBjODAw&hl=ru
<TomFarr> ini?
<sharikoff> на вот
<sharikoff> сохрани себе
<sharikoff> папка седня добрый
<[v-8]_jupiter> TomFarr: ой info.php)
<stalker_kg> sharikoff: спасибки :)
<sharikoff> да незачто
<TomFarr> [v-8]_jupiter: в хостс добавь ип
<[v-8]_jupiter> ТЫ же говорил что все настроено)
<TomFarr> [v-8]_jupiter: cut '85.21.55.24 q5.gf-d.in' >>/etc/hosts
<[v-8]_jupiter> всмысле домен
<TomFarr> [v-8]_jupiter: да че то с доменом лажа какая то
<TomFarr> второго уровня работает а третьего нет
<sharikoff> с днсом лажа =)
<sharikoff> @op
<sharikoff> @deop
<TomFarr> [v-8]_jupiter: добавил?
<sharikoff> TomFarr: у тя виртуал домены?
<TomFarr> gf-d.in не виртуал
<TomFarr> gf-d.in ТРУЭ
<TomFarr> куплен в регги, а поддомен то должен автоматом вроде поддерживаться?
<TomFarr> или я че то путаю?
<sharikoff> путаешь
<sharikoff> пока в админке не прописал
<sharikoff> не фурычит
<TomFarr> на на gf-d.in залью. В админке работает
<TomFarr> попробуйте на q5.gf-d.in
<TomFarr> Я просто без основного создал у себя в днсах прописал оно и заходило
<TomFarr> f5
<TomFarr> yt aehsxbn
<TomFarr> залил: http://gf-d.in
<TomFarr> залил: http://gf-d.in/_php.php
<TomFarr> [v-8]_jupiter:
<[v-8]_jupiter> TomFarr: open_basedir меня смущает . Остальное норм
<baltazor> обновился только что на ноутбуке до 11.04 , а мне unity да же понравился :)
<TomFarr> Да в том и дело что трабла не понятно в чем: заливал на freebsd с webmin те же грабли, а на nic.ru все работает
<[v-8]_jupiter> baltazor: у меня валится ппц 11,04 вчера за вечер 5 раз отправлял баг репорт
<baltazor> [v-8]_jupiter: ну я его только обновил поэтому тестдрайв еще не устраивал ):
<TomFarr> [v-8]_jupiter: какие есть мыли?
<baltazor> :)
<baltazor> [v-8]_jupiter: но на вид прикольно))
<TomFarr> baltazor: уже без гномика?
<TomFarr> МЫСЛИ*
<baltazor> TomFarr: хочу еще там поставить гном 3 что бы заценить или не надо еще хз )
<[v-8]_jupiter> TomFarr: если включить вывод ошибок?
<TomFarr> ща попробую, тока как это сделать?
<TomFarr> потому что говорю правка php.ini не дает результатов
<[v-8]_jupiter> TomFarr: хм как не дает?
<TomFarr> вот так.
<[v-8]_jupiter> php_value display_errors 1
<[v-8]_jupiter> загугли
<[v-8]_jupiter> помоему в htaccess
<Raiden_aw> [v-8]_jupiter: 11.04 думаю может быть вполне стабильным, если без гнома\юнити )
<Raiden_aw> ку
<TomFarr> htaccess не используется
<[v-8]_jupiter> Создай
<[v-8]_jupiter> TomFarr: ну загугли куда точно писать
<SergeyIT> TomFarr, не поверишь? http://sysadmins.ru/ )
<TomFarr> ну я писал и в /etc/php5/conf.d(apache2)or(cli)/php.ini нет результатов никаких
<[v-8]_jupiter> error_reporting
<[v-8]_jupiter> в index.php error_reporting (E_ALL)
<TomFarr> Стоит
<[v-8]_jupiter> хм и ничего
<TomFarr> В том и дело. ошибок никаких php не видит
<TomFarr> Дело в чем то нипонятном, неведомом...
<[v-8]_jupiter> Смотри. /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini
<[v-8]_jupiter> у тебя влияет?
<[v-8]_jupiter> если сделать в нем изменения
<[v-8]_jupiter> если нет попробуй в корневой директории где лежит joomla создать php.ini и в нем чтото изменить.
<TomFarr> ща
<TomFarr> Короче сей час по gf-d.in лежит сайт а должен он выглядеть как на pohydei.biz при том что исходный сайт лежит на q5.ru
<TomFarr> на похудей он перенесся без проблем, но его там быть не должно
<TomFarr> Я чисто для теста
<TomFarr> туда его положил
<[v-8]_jupiter> ты url в joomla изменил?
<TomFarr> там есть его значение разве?
<[v-8]_jupiter> хотя я не уверен. в wp точно менять надо
<TomFarr> нет значения url in configuration.php
<TomFarr> да и на похудей не менял
<NGE01> дня доброго
<TomFarr> Вот опять, захожу в менеджер меню там все мои меню со значением того что в них есть подпункты, заходишь далее там пусто...
<TomFarr> Джумла сама себе противоречит
<[v-8]_jupiter> TomFarr: а с базой норм?
<TomFarr> норм полный. Любое значение совподает с исходным
<TomFarr> Кстати может глючить и мускул
<dmay> тактактак, что ето у вас тут?
<TomFarr> jos_menu 107 значени\й
<TomFarr> ячеек тоесть
<TomFarr> в джумле не видно ни одного
<AMind> коллеги, для монтирования usb-ntfs диска внешнего, я правильно прописал строку в fstab ? UUID=D250AC1650ABFEFB /home/ftpuser/usb ntfs-3g defaults nls=utf8 0 0
<chelaxe> хм вроде да
<chelaxe> проверь
<TomFarr> mount -a набери да проверь
<AMind> [mntent]: строка 11 в /etc/fstab плохая
<AMind> чем она плохая то ))
<TomFarr> там у тебя пробелы или табы?
<AMind> пробелы
<AMind> счас заменю
<TomFarr> а надо табы
<TomFarr> используйте встроенный в mc редактор там видно разницу
<TomFarr> хотя может я и ошибаюсь
<AMind> я vim пользуюсь
<AMind> поменял на табы, все равно плохая строка
<TomFarr> ну и там видно разницу между табом и пробелом?
<AMind> нет, но все остальное подсвечивает
<TomFarr> в mc тоже подсвечивается и видно разницу
<AMind> mcedit у меня вообще ничего не подсвечивает.. синий фон - желтые буквы
<AMind> так что не так со строкой то этой )
<Raiden_aw> AMind: defaults,nls=utf8
<Raiden_aw> остальное ок
<AMind> Raiden_aw: о, всё получилось, благодарю
<AMind> какая-то запятая...
<Raiden_aw> после маунпойнта идут опции монтирования, они должны быть через запятую.  А 0 0 это уже опции для fsck
<AMind> мне бы так на зубок знать
<Raiden_aw> книжки обычно помогают.
<Raiden_aw> насоветывать правда не могу. Какие читал давн оустарели )
<TomFarr> Я позавчера видал книженцию по лине 560 рубликов
<AMind> скачать все можно
<Pante59> ubuntu 11.04 новые скроллбары пришли с обновлениями пошел тестить
<AMind> включая видеоуроки
<AMind> все еще впереди )
<Raiden_aw> ну или со временем придет, с практикой. Правда это не всегда быстрее.
<TomFarr> Че с этой джумлой удолбанной?
<dmay> книженции класса "освой %softwarename% за %timeframe% с нуля" - мукулатура по определению
<TomFarr> может версию обновить?
<dmay> ололо, гном3 таки вышел?
<dmay> и всего 650 комментариев на лоре... нипарядок...
<Raiden_aw> из-за этого никто не заметил релиз кде 4.6.2
<dmay> Raiden_aw: релиз кед уже давно просто возможность типа для юмора спросить про плазму и пойти дальше
<Raiden_aw> )
<dmay> а вот гном.орг таки лежит
<Raiden_aw> Для меня уже нет. 4.6.х вполне  юзабельная штука.
<Raiden_aw> читаю тут заголовок: обзор используемого в GNOME 3 шрифта Cantarell, советы по тюнингу шрифтов в GNOME.
<Raiden_aw> почему бы сразу не сделать хорошо?
<Raiden_aw> )
<_GerarD_1> а чё ща?
<Raiden_aw> я не видел )
<Raiden_aw> Заголовок просто предполагает что надо твикать
<Pante59> gnome3 не торт!!!
<chapt> а 3-й гном уже кто ставил, как впечатления?
<TomFarr> Pante59: видел скрин г3, вроде ничего
<chapt> интересует ресурсоемкость
<chapt> ну и возможности
<dmay> а, не, это вообще у меня разрывы XD
<dmay> chapt: что ломаешь?
<chapt> да ничего не ломаю
<Pante59> TomFarr: лив сиди запускал как помне большое Г но ето мое имхо
<chapt> гномом третьим интересуюсь
<chapt> стоит или нет переходить
<AlbertR|alt> люди подскажите а можно ли в grub-меню сделать так чтоб при выборе позиции загрузки спрашивался пароль?
<dmay> chapt: будь мужиком - поставь и попробуй
<admond> Вечер
<Raiden_aw> chapt: возможности отрезаны. Главный лозунг гнома 3 - упрощение всего.
<dmay> admond: что сломал?
<admond> dmay: ничего не сломал
<chapt> не понял, так что чтобы его под себя допилить опять по конфигам шастать (
<dmay> admond: а чего пришёл?
<admond> dmay: мешаю?
<dmay> admond: ответить сложно?
<chapt> *достал попкорн*
<dmay> admond: нет конкретных целей? бессмысленно тыкаешься по инету?
<Raiden_aw> chapt: ну да, и там нечего пилить. особо ) По крайней мере сейчас. можно пускать окна, размещать по столам, вешать на панельку в диалоге выбора софта избранные значки и всё.
<admond> dmay: нет
<Pante59> dmay: стандартный у тебя набор фраз че сломал че пришел
<[s]pam> доброго времени суток, господа
<TomFarr> [v-8]_jupiter: заработало!!!!
<dmay> chapt: попкорн лучше заныкай до выхода 11.04, вот тогда тут будет шоу ;)
<[s]pam> возникла проблема с Doxbox
<TomFarr> ААААААААААААААА!!!!
<dmay> admond: тогда чего пришёл? есть какая нить определенная цель?
<SergeyIT> dmay, шоу на 12.04 будет
<dmay> Pante59: зато он явно показывает, что человек из себя представляет буквально за несколько минут ;)
<admond> dmay: дв
<chapt> Raiden_aw:  короче понятно, подожду 3.2 тогда посмотрю.
<Raiden_aw> в 11.04 походу останется классик гном, с обычными панелями и т.д.
<dmay> admond: ну так озвучь?
<dmay> !q | [s]pam
<ubuntuhelp> [s]pam: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<chapt> dmay:  да еще пару недель ждать
<Pante59> dmay: тоже вариант)))
<admond> dmay: расскажешь мне про конфигурирование openvpn?
<dmay> SergeyIT: там таки будет гном3? XD
<dmay> admond: я - нет
<Raiden_aw> http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/screenshots/6119744
<dmay> !ask | admond
<ubuntuhelp> admond: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<SergeyIT> dmay, вот и посмотрим что там будет )
<[s]pam> поставил Dosbox на ubuntu 9.04, не работает клавиатура
<Tatarmalae> Как гном обновить до 3?
<admond> dmay: ок. какова твоя цель прибывания на канале?
<dmay> admond: ты тему то разговоря не меняй, не спортивно это
<admond> dmay: я не меняю. я ответил на все твои вопросы.
<admond> dmay: ты, нет
<Pante59> Tatarmalae: для ubuntu вроде нет еще ppa
<dmay> Tatarmalae: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<dmay> Tatarmalae: ну полминуты в гугле же
<dmay> admond: ну ладно, допустим отмазался
<admond> dmay: спортсмен?
<Pante59> Tatarmalae: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/04/gnome-3-released-to-be-available-for-ubuntu-11-04-via-ppa/
<dmay> admond: моя цель - оберегать канал от неадекватной школоты, буйных фонатегов, личностей с завышенной самооценкой и прочих ошибок родителей 8]
<dmay> несу возмездие во имя лун^WМарка :3
<chapt> ня
<acer__> Усть тут кто?
<acer__> Есть тут кто?*
<dmay> ^WСтива ^_^'
<alexzulu> салам.
<dmay> acer__: что сломал?
<dmay> alexzulu: а ты?
<acer__> а почему сразу сломал?
<dmay> acer__: ну а чего тогда ещё пришел?
<alexzulu> а тут ток ломатели говорят?
<Raiden_aw> Глядя на скриншот хфце с темой  gnome-wise на лоре, мне думается, что хфце = правильный новый гном
<Raiden_aw> :)
<acer__> хз меня с английского канала сюда послали:)
<acer__> ну если честно то есть проблемка
<Raiden_aw> http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/screenshots/6119744
<dmay> alexzulu: ну канал какбэ для помощи с бубунтой. по этому если ты ничего не сломал, то что тыт тут делаешь?
<alexzulu> dmay: может я хочу помочь.
<Raiden_aw> )
<dmay> alexzulu: уверен?
<acer__> не могу установить драйвера на Nvidia GeForce 310M
<alexzulu> конечно. хочу убедить людей не ставить убунту.:)
<dmay> alexzulu: ты готов к тому, что тебе будут вымораживать моск воплями, нытьём, КАПСОМ??!?!?!?!, требованиями и вопросами для телепатов?
<acer__> :D
<admond> exit
<Pante59> alexzulu: изгнать тебя и на костре спалить
<dmay> alexzulu: шпийон? засланец Стива?
<acer__> не могу установить драйвера на Nvidia GeForce 310M (АААААААА HELP!)
<dmay> alexzulu: или просто не осилил компиз запустить?
<alexzulu> dmay: ага. вчера со стивом сидели пивасик потягивали. он мне такие новшества про вин рассказал.
<_GerarD_1> acer__ в чём проблема?
<dmay> acer__: ещё побольше капса, давай, и в три-четыре собщения, тогда точно заметят
<Pante59> +
<acer__> <_GerarD_1> проблема в том что после установи драйверов которые предлогает сама система у меня не заходит в иксы :(
<_GerarD_1> acer__ на ubuntu.ru читал мануал по установке?
<chapt> а что в логах пишется?
<acer__> <_GerarD_1> все по нему делал
<alexzulu> а дрова какие ставил то. у меня current не пошли.
<dmay> alexzulu: в винде давно нет новшест, одни значительные улучшения
<_GerarD_1> Как по нему ты ставил проприетарные?
<_GerarD_1> О_о
<_GerarD_1> там описывается ручная установка
<dmay> (правда линупсам даже до этих улучшений как до пекина, да...)
<acer__> И ручную я тоже ставил, только в ручной у меня иксы запускались, а вот компиз и прочее отказывалось работать.
<Pante59> sudo delete windows nafig
<dmay> ох лол http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/screenshots/6111256
<dmay> Pante59: ты сисадмин либо средненький вебдевелопер либо домохозяйка?
<Raiden_aw> kde/win32
<Raiden_aw> )
<Pante59> dmay: с чего такие рассуждения
<dmay> Pante59: это все категории, которым не противопоказан линукс
<dmay> ну мб ещё бумажкоперекладыватели в мелких конторках
<acer__> <_GerarD_1> ну что скажешь?
<Pante59> dmay: я не попадаю не в одну из них
<dmay> Pante59: да ладно. ну описывай, чем занимаешься?
<Pante59> dmay: с какой стати
<dmay> Pante59: а то запишу тебя в домохозяйки
<dmay> то есть "использование компьютера только для личного развлечения"
<Pante59> dmay: ето не мои рамки и от того что я подпадаю по вашу мнимую категорию мне фиолетово
<Philipp2007> Народ а какие плюсы(минусы) альтлинукса при сравнении с убунту? Или это дело вкуса?
<dmay> Pante59: ойдаладно. так для чего ты комп то используешь? ну кроме браузера, ирки и музыки/киношек?
<dmay> Philipp2007: брось каку!
<Philipp2007> А поподробнее можно? Или все так плохо?
 * alexzulu listens Приключения Электроников -- Заводные игрушки[Прекрасное Далёко]
<Pante59> dmay: саморазвиваюсь
<dmay> Pante59: хабрахабру читаешь чтоль?
<dmay> Philipp2007: гнусная поделка уровня начала 2000ых
<dmay> только софт обновили
<Pante59> dmay:  а что интерестный ресурс,я про такую область как психология говорил
<dmay> Pante59: то есть таки браузер и всякие аськи-ирки? домохозяйка?
<Philipp2007> dmay спасибо. Тогда буду другую жертву для эксперементов
<acer__> Может и мне кто нибудь поможет?
<[v-8]_jupiter> TomFarr: а что было?
<dmay> Philipp2007: арч, слакварь, купи мак )
<Pante59> dmay: ну если вам от етого будет легче и в ваших глазах вы становитесь круче от развешивания ярлыков на людей,тогда пусть будет так
<TomFarr> [v-8]_jupiter: не понятно конечно, обновил версию файлов джумлы и все появилось, но на мой всгляд в 1.5.14 было глючное mod_menu
<dmay> Pante59: как-то ты слабенько в области психологии "саморазвиваешься"..
<Philipp2007> Не мак не то. Я уж лучше травы куплю и на убунте посижу) )
<TomFarr> мак не то?
<dmay> Pante59: ок. допутим себе ты виндовс удали, и теперь предлагаешь удалить всем остальным, так?
<TomFarr> ты явно много куришь
<dmay> *удалил
<Pante59> dmay: не всем всем ето не нужно
<Raiden_aw> чего, опять холивар?
<TomFarr> да хватит
<rewned> всем привет
<[v-8]_jupiter> винда 8 порвет всех)))
<dmay> rewned: что сломал?
<rewned> кто-то ставил gnome3???
<TomFarr> тот кто говорит что мак Г**но просто не может себе его позволить либо денег нет либо мозгов
<Pante59> dmay: :-D
<TomFarr> [v-8]_jupiter: нам её ждать до пришествия 3го
<dmay> Pante59: вот видишь, саморазвиваться тебе ещё далеко - меня ты ни в чем не убедил, а в своей иде я тебя легко и непринуждённо убедил ;)
<dmay> подселил, тксзть, семя разума в развивающийся мозг 8]
<dmay> rewned: да!!!!!11
<dmay> TomFarr: толсто. тут только мне так можно :3
<[v-8]_jupiter> TomFarr: мак ос не очень удобная осб) так что не надо говорить что если г**но ктото говорит то значит не может позволить себе
<dmay> TomFarr: тем не менее, в этом нег**не уже можно ресайзить окошки кроме как вниз-вправо?
<acer__> мак норм вещ, только в ней надо долго пыжится и разбиратся!
<TomFarr> [v-8]_jupiter: она удобная, я пробовал на ПЦ и на макбуках юзал, очень хочу выделить 39к из семейного бюджета, что бы проффесионалам яблока мозг *рахать
<Pante59> dmay: кто сказал? Опять же вы!!!Я нисчем не соглашалса,ваши критерии ваши суждения ваши умозаключения,а вот насчет рано, решать мне что и когд
<TomFarr> В single mode её не отличить от фри
<dmay> Pante59: но ты же сам всё сказал: [18:11:32] <Pante59> dmay: не всем всем ето не нужно
<[v-8]_jupiter> TomFarr: у меня был макбук 2 недели ровно. ОЧень не удобно .Только розукрашен и все
<TomFarr> [v-8]_jupiter: так а че ты на него убунты не поставил?
<dmay> Pante59: это и была та мысль - что винда таки многим необходима. и ты сам до неё дошел и сам принял. что обеспечило ценность этой идеи для тебя самого.
<dmay> елементарно же
<acer__> Эээ на мак не гнать, может у тебя руки не из того место ростут?
<[v-8]_jupiter> может я чтото в нем и не осилил . Но например подключится к wep с номером ключа 3 так и не полчилось .
<[v-8]_jupiter> wi-fi я имел ввиду
<Pante59> В твоем вопросе было слово "допустим'' вот я и допустил что нетак?
<dmay> ололо, съезд латентны^W особенных мальчиков на #ubuntu-ru?
<[v-8]_jupiter> TomFarr: не поставил потому что купил десктоп) а ноут продали купил моник 30 дюймов
<dmay> Pante59: ну да, конечно, не расставил запятые - трактуй свои-же реплики как хочешь. не стыдно? ;)
<dmay> [v-8]_jupiter: лузир. надо было брать два по 20
<dmay> намного круче
<Pante59> dmay: никапли
<dmay> Pante59: ну давай тогда, подробно объясни что ты имел ввиду, и что именно я не так понял?
<TomFarr> [v-8]_jupiter: у меня 24(подарили) железки так себе но для линукса вертолет...
<[v-8]_jupiter> dmay: фильмы смотреть не круче
<dmay> [v-8]_jupiter: фильмы смотреть это в кинотеатр ;)
<dmay> а те что недостойны покупки билета - недостойны даже фуллскрина
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
 * dmay хотеть столешницу метр*полтора, там даже третий моник можно будет подключить :3
<Raiden_aw> На каналах про винду тоже бывает весело [18:12:18] [Boyfriend]Что значит дефрагментация диска F ?
<dmay> а в быдлоикее только 80*150 есть (
<dmay> Raiden_aw: что за канал? дайте я пойду там порассказываю что виндамамно :3
<acer__> <Raiden_aw> дай адресок канала
<dmay> Raiden_aw: в личку!
<Raiden_aw> Да уже цирк окончен, там не совсем про винду, скорее про всё.
<dmay> Raiden_aw: упертых линупсоидов там не надо, они уже хабр схавали, их вообще отстреливать пора
<acer__> пох, кидай!
<Raiden_aw> Не, я там оп, и вас туда не пущу ))
<Pante59> я с самого начала сказал что доводы по поводу ярлыка домохозяйка мне чужды и не имеют для меня ценности.Но в общении с вами без етих ярлыков ну никак,потому что для вас ето норма,учитывая ето выходить за ети рамки мне не стоит для донесения моего сообще
<[v-8]_jupiter> dmay: ты же виндой пользуешься)
<TomFarr> У меня на работе 6 теливизов >40' и все моники 22'
<TomFarr> с контрастнов\стью 50000:1
<dmay> Pante59: ярлык сам по себе никакой ценности не имеет и призван лишь отображать смысл обозначаемой категории пользователей, так что придираться к этому не стоит
<mk0> подскажите, можно ли запустить установку с записанной флэшки в линуксе? чтобы установить вторую систему.
<dmay> [v-8]_jupiter: ня :3
<dmay> Pante59: вторую часть про рамки не осилил, там связность слишком низкая... это эти этого (
<Pante59> а чьи ето категории?Кто их установил ?
<[v-8]_jupiter> е)
<dmay> Pante59: я. а что?
<Pante59> dmay: и какже вы тогда можете оценивать всех людей категориями которые сделаны на сугубо вашем опыте и знаниях
<Raiden_aw> 50000:1 - динамическая. реальная дай бог в заявленные 1000:1 уложится.
<Raiden_aw> Мс каждым годом всё больше маркетинга...
<Raiden_aw> Mc - опечатка
<dmay> Pante59: элементарно. Исходя из сугубо своего опыта и знания. Что, очевидно, является главнейшим признаком здавого смысла и адекватности индивида.
<Pante59> dmay: опятьже кто сказал что вы одекватны в данной ситуации
<dmay> Pante59: ибо именно _собственный_ опыт является единственным неоспоримым аргументом для внутренней модели мира человека
<dmay> Pante59: психиатр в военкомате :( сказал что я здоров, адекватен и всё такое. сволощ :
<dmay> Pante59: а можно теперь я вопросы позадаю?
<Raiden_aw> dmay: скоро в армию? :)
<dmay> Raiden_aw: не, это давно слишком было, слава б-гу :3
<Raiden_aw> )
<dmay> Pante59: вопрос, собственно, один, всё про то же "саморазвитии в области психологии"
<Pante59> dmay: дать адекватную оценку по какому нибудь вопросу можно только при глубоком познании,вы можете похвалитса доскональным знанием windows и linux
<Pante59> ?
<dmay> Pante59: как при этом самом "саморазвитии" можно так сильно переживать из-за оценки постороннего челоека?
<Pante59> dmay: я вовсе не переживаю а отстаиваю свою точку зрения в данном вопросе
<dmay> Pante59: я могу похвалитЬся адекватным знанием windows(таки подальше панели управления и смены обоев) и достаточными знаниями linux(в двух организациях полноценные сети таки организовали)
<dmay> Pante59: "отстаиваю точку зрения" это, всё таки немного о другом. Данный термин применим когда идёт обсуждение именно "точек зрения", а не вопросшание как я посмел зачислить тебя в домохозяйки и кто я вообще такой ;)
<dmay> Pante59: обсуждение точек зрения закончилось когда ты сам дошёл до моей идеи что удалять винду нафиг стоит далеко не всем. далше ты в основном обижался ;)
<dmay> *дальше
<Pante59> dmay: зачислив меня именно туда:-D вы высказали свою точку зрения по поводу того как я организовываю свою работу за пк ,я высказал вам свою, что не так?
<acer__> <dmay> +1
<Pante59> dmay: обиды удел слабых
<dmay> Pante59: процитируй, пожалуйса, когда именно ты высказал свою точку зрения после 18:11:32? скролл справа, если что.
<Pante59> dmay: а мышка не подскажите где?
<dmay> Pante59: ноут или стационарный комп?
<Pante59> dmay: бук
<[v-8]_jupiter> хватит вам уже
<dmay> Pante59: обычно под клавиатурой есть специальная площадка - тачпад. работает не хуже мышки.
<acer__> <[v-8]_jupiter> не мешай им спорить!
<dmay> [v-8]_jupiter: ну Raiden_aw к вантузятникам не пустил, пациент буйствует, работать влом. ну как ту не?
<Pante59> кто сказал?мне неудобно опять ваши домыслы что удобно а что нет!!!
<Raiden_aw> )
<dmay> Pante59: ты спросил где мышка - я ответил в меру известной информации о твоем компе. хочешь более детальный ответ - давай больше информации. :3
<dmay> Pante59: например ты правша или левша? была ли у тебя мышка беспроводной?
<dmay> хотя для бука только второй вопрос важен, если подумать
<Pante59> dmay: правша,безпроводная да
<Pante59> :-D
<dmay> Pante59: ай-яй-яй, тогда я тебе не смогу точно сказать :( могу только предположить что она где-то правее ноута
<dmay> хотя, если упала на пол, то могла оказаться и левее
<XuMuK> ку
<SergeyIT> Pante59, скрипт сделал? Запустил?
<SergeyIT> ку
<dmay> и, обратите внимание, это всё высказано с предположением что в доме нет мелких детей
<XuMuK> чо за хрень, не могу по ссш авторизовацо, а по внц с тем же пассом заходит?
<Pante59> SergeyIT: Некогда было но понял как ето уже хорошо
<XuMuK> паблик кейз стирал, всё равно то же самое...
<Pante59> dmay: а может у меня планшет?
<dmay> ты сказал что бук
<dmay> если ты не можешь отличить бук от планшета - то вон с канала покупать мак
<Pante59> dmay: для чего для пирожков?:-D
<SergeyIT> Pante59, 1- задал вопрос, значит срочно надо. Уважай других, которые тебе помагают, думая, что это срочно. А если так будешь делать, то и другим до тебя дела не будет
<dmay> Pante59: нет, для TomFarr и acer__ :3
<dmay> SergeyIT: сорри, с данным пациентом о приоритетах и ценностях трат времени бесед ещё не было, планировалось как раз после срачика. в духе "ну и на что ты потратил час жизни?"
<acer__> :/
<Pante59> SergeyIT: я его вчера сделал автоматизации пока не хватает помимо скрипта есть работа.Вчера ето было срочно потому что нужно было забекапить кое что перед установкой gnome3
<Pante59> dmay: они че любители мака???:-D
<dmay> Pante59: так вон полчаса назад активно защищали же :3 я всеееех макойо^w^wфилов помню...
<Pante59> ну Шаттлворд тоже макофил же!!!
<dmay> Pante59: а)пруфпик б)ишто?
<Pante59> ето макодрочеры
<dmay> Pante59: а)ниругайся б)ишто?
<Pante59> dmay: утомил ты меня!!куриш?
<dmay> Pante59: я утомил? я тебя к стулу витухой не привязывал, еслишто ;)
<dmay> а курить вредно
<SergeyIT> Pante59, а зачем гном3 так срочно?
<dmay> SergeyIT: чтоб с утра уже перед поцанчеками похвататься небось :3
<Raiden_aw> думаю всем интересно ) Я ещё до релиза посмотрел.
<Pante59> SergeyIT: как всегда свербит посмотреть.А что там? А терять кучу инфы нехорошо
<SergeyIT> не всем )
<SergeyIT> а если интересно - на чистый диск ставлю систему, а потом сношу
<Pante59> SergeyIT: ну про пацанчиков они виндузятники и им пофиг
<Pante59> SergeyIT: dmay что у вас за системы.Интереса ради
<SergeyIT> 10.04
<dmay> 7601
<Raiden_aw> )
<Pante59> SergeyIT: ???
<Pante59> dmay: изгнать и спалить на костре
<SergeyIT> Pante59, чего?
<Pante59> :-D
<dmay> Pante59: фанатекам - фанячья смерть!
<Pante59> SergeyIT: Ubuntu ?
<SergeyIT> Pante59, да
<dmay> если меня изгнать - канал зохавают школолы и фонатики
<Pante59> dmay: ты видел что грядет в Win8 ужжжоссс!!!
<SergeyIT> dmay, вырастим другого дмея )
<Pante59> +
<dmay> Pante59: ты видел скрины семерки за два года до релиза?
<dmay> Pante59: это не к тому, что до релиза все изменят, это к тому, что с 90% вероятностью эти скрины - фейк
<SergeyIT> а я и релиза не видел ). Сенс с нетбука сразу...
<SergeyIT> снес *
<dmay> SergeyIT: я единственный и неповторимый :Р
<SergeyIT> а офофоф
<Pante59> dmay: как всегда китайцы утянули альфу альфовскую
<dmay> SergeyIT: либо вам придётся skai'я долго не кормить и отобрать у него банхаммер. и то, не факт что выйдет что надо :3
<SergeyIT> он недавно здесь воевал
<skai> чектотут?
<dmay> SergeyIT: офофоф намного добрее, а Ъ-верющим вообще все прощает (
<dmay> *верующим
<dmay> skai: ничего, ничего, не обращай внимания :3
<skai> вы смотрите тут мне.димей - наш личный дрессированный слонег.и да фанатизм не нужен
<dmay> Pante59: ага, угу. либо очередному журнализду срочно надо было статью-сенсация-сенсация
<Pante59> SergeyIT: skai легендарная здесь личность???:-D
<skai> !skai
<ubuntuhelp> С.К.А.Й.: Синтетический Клон для Автоматического убиЙства
<skai> !dmay
<ubuntuhelp> dmay, на самом деле, злобный и скрытный бот. Но никогда в этом не признается...
<SergeyIT> а скаю надо построже быть, не знаешь что такое chmod - в бан для изучения и т.п.
<dmay> skai: кстати надо поправить - я нифига не скрытный, я всем честно рассказываю что думаю :3
<Pante59> dmay: Значит зомбиящик врет http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AiuKObvnIQ4
<dmay> Pante59: внезапно, в зомбоящике такие же журнализды
<dmay> а то что в ролике это воопще епичный ппц
<skai> SergeyIT: что такое slattach?
<jlewka> народ, такой вопрос, а если /boot делать отдельным отделом и указывать его как первичный раздел, от этого нечего плохого не будет?
<skai> jlewka: я тебя сейчас стукну учебником русского языка
<Raiden_aw> что значит первичный?
<Pante59> jlewka: зачем?
<jlewka> skai, пробывали, не помогает)
<Raiden_aw> Я советую не делать отдельынй бут, если не предполагается шифровать / или если не планируется в / использовать экзотические фс.
<jlewka> Raiden_aw, а при шифровании, зачем его в отдельный раздел?
<Raiden_aw> Т.е. в других случаях это только лишние манипуляции.
<Raiden_aw> Ну, а груб умеет читать свои файлы с шифрованной ос?
<SergeyIT> skai, slattach - attach a network interface to a serial line
<Raiden_aw> фс*
<skai> SergeyIT: молодец.хотя ты чтото долго маном пользовался
<Pante59> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/gnome-shell-extensions-additional.html
<SergeyIT> skai, в коридоре курил, но не ман )
<Raiden_aw> skai: первичный наверное примари , я иногда путаюсь в терминах ) Если да , то пофиг.
<Pante59> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/linux/117046/:-D
<Pante59> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/linux/117046/
<Raiden_aw> Pante59: Твой линк превернул моё мнение ) Если будут такие расширения для гном3 , то возможно это не совсем конченый продук.
<Raiden_aw> т.
<skai> @voice Pante59
<Pante59> Raiden_aw: возможно гном3 будет ка фундамент и обростет полезными фичами?
<Raiden_aw> может быть...
<Pante59> skai:?????
<dmay> инетересно, почему у всех этих китайсев с ютуба, которые рисуют типаконцепты вин8, такая страшная тяга к прозрачности и фейдам всяким?
<Raiden_aw> Но есть некотоыре сомнения. Т.к. гномовские разработчики слишком помешаны на упрощении.
<Raiden_aw> а простые инструменты не всегда самые удобные , иногда простота - значит ущербность.
<Pante59> dmay: особо убивает етот кружок лончер
<Raiden_aw> короче поживем - увидим, а пока, есть гдом классик , хфце и кде - лучшие дескопные де.
<Raiden_aw> )
<Raiden_aw> *гном
<Pante59> Raiden_aw: я етим пользоватса не буду покрайней мере щас у меня такое ощущение что ето всамый раз на планшет
<Raiden_aw> угу, в таком виде как сча не имеет смысла.
<skai> Pante59: ты слышал про существование буквы "э" ?
<Pante59> skai: да ее забыли выпилить когда реформу проводили:-D
<SergeyIT> Pante59, или тебя забыли научить?
<skai> SergeyIT: наверное изза незнания языка он и не смог прочесть правила, где сказано, что язык канала русский, а не тот, на котором он говорит
<dmay> кароч один фиг семерка это ещё лет на пять-шесть
<Pante59> SergeyIT: а может ето фича как вон dmay -че сломал?
<dmay> хотя они мб и выпустят что нить ещё в 12ом
<Raiden_aw> семерка на 2 года. Виндовс 8 же.
<skai> dmay: 5-6 ktn vexbnm e;fcjv [jvzxrjd&
<SergeyIT> dmay, а это что такое 7-ка?
<skai> dmay: ну ты понял короче
<skai> SergeyIT: убунту 7.10
<skai> SergeyIT: о.дебиан 7
<dmay> Raiden_aw: ну так ХП тоже на 3 года была, пока висту не выпустили, свят-свят-свят
<Raiden_aw> дмей вроде вин юзер )
<chelaxe> скай
<dmay> skai: лет мучить ужасом хомячков? // нищасный без пунтосвичера
<Pante59> Прикол http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/bash/
<skai> dmay: мне лень
<Raiden_aw> от хп до висты 9 лет вроде или 7 - склероз.
<skai> dmay: пунто ыцшесрук не нужен
<Raiden_aw> а теперь у них 3-годичный цикл
<dmay> Raiden_aw: ХП - 2001, виста - 2006
<Raiden_aw> Хм, ок
<skai> dmay: http://www.linux.org.ru/news/linux-general/6119877 плач, несчастный
<dmay> но это не считается, на самом деле
<SergeyIT> dmay, хм.. а 2000 в 2000
<dmay> т.к. XP SP2 - 2004, 7 - 2009 )
<dmay> SergeyIT: а не раньше?
<Raiden_aw> нет
<SergeyIT> dmay, ну может осенью 99
<skai> в 2000
<dmay> skai: ага, видел я уже это, Землин сильно на первоеапреля опоздал, ага
<Raiden_aw> в 99 была ME , как переходный вариант, в общем 2000 тоже переходная.
<dmay> ну так вики же
<skai> dmay: не ну если отбросить тупой фанатизм с обоих сторон - он в чем то прав.мелкомягкие просрали и мобильный и серверный рынок
<dmay> 2000 - Released on 17 February 2000
<skai> dmay: но это не значит, что они  готовы к рипу
<SergeyIT> dmay, у меня диск 2000 бета в столе (с MS TechEd99)
<total__> всем привет
<Raiden_aw> ну, беты это беты. С таким успехом можно и вин8 пообсуждать, хотя бы 1 сборка уже есть.
<Raiden_aw> )
<Raiden_aw> Так, надо бы забанить дмей за вброс.
<Raiden_aw> )
<dmay> skai: а если ещё немного уточнить, то smb всё равно в подавляющем большинстве пользует вин-решения, а мобильный рынок захавал не линукс, а "перепатченый по самое нибалуйся линукс от гугла с кучей шняг от гугла"
<Clay> есть вопросик- крутится сервер на ubuntu, на нем есть контроллер SRCSAS144E- как до него достучаться удаленно? кто нибудь встречался? raid web console не цепляется
<dmay> Raiden_aw: за какой вброс? про виндовся вообще вон Pante59 начал ^_^'
<Raiden_aw> )
<Raiden_aw> тогда обоих
<Pante59> dmay: http://play.ukr.net/videos/show/key/dad75971cea3533525c099a8e9934439/
<dmay> чотам?
<SergeyIT> Pante59,учи матчасть, а не серфи по нету
<Pante59> dmay: виндекапец
<SergeyIT> Ub, я все вин с 3.0 до хр прошел
<dmay> Pante59: ага. уже лет 10 как.
<Raiden_aw> добавка к последнему линку http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bu9bQA-UKOU
<Pante59> dmay: 20 учи матчасть:-D
<skai> так.тем а себя исчерпала
<skai> следующий вендообсуждатель отправится читать правила на час
<SergeyIT> Pante59, в 91 и был капец... кто видел ту винду
<skai> @kban --user SergeyIT 3600 я предупредил
<dmay> Pante59: нет. в 90х линуксоиды ещё работали, а не придумывали свой маленький уютный мир.
<dmay> ощи ^_^'
<skai> @kban --user dmay 3600 я предупредил
<jlewka> ну он же линь обсуждал)
<copyerfiled> всем привет.  а можно в какомнибудь коммандере расшаренную для сети папку с виндовс машины подключить себе как сетевой диск?
<skai> copyerfiled: гном-командер
<copyerfiled> skai а автоматом?
<Raiden_aw> как постоянный диск можно через фстаб , как вариант. Или можно вроде бы в тотал командере сделать ярлык на ресурс. А подключение в меню переход.
<copyerfiled> по аналогии с тоталом, чтоб всегда при включении кнопка диска появлялась?
<Raiden_aw> ой
<skai> Raiden_aw: какой тотал?
<Raiden_aw> в наутилусе т.е.
<skai> тотоже
<Raiden_aw> это меня от слова от слова командер переклинило. Наутилус конечно
<Raiden_aw> )
<skai> !samba
<ubuntuhelp> программа, которая позволяет обращаться к сетевым дискам на различных операционных системах по протоколу SMB/CIFS. Установка и Настройка здесь http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/samba и анг здесь http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<copyerfiled> спасибо
<skai> мож там че есть полезного
<Raiden_aw> если именн окомандеры, то наверное crusader стоит посмотреть
<skai> Raiden_aw: ну ты хоть название напиши правильно
<Raiden_aw> kru...*
<skai> отож
<Pante59> http://ubuntu.onego.ru/news/polosy-prokrutki-po-umolchaniyu-v-11-04/
<Pante59> подтверждаю))))
<Raiden_aw> валлпапер с лора, свой надоел ) http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0407/h_1302191467_2ebe9b6657.png
<Karloss> а кто вики занимается?
<Karloss> есть придложение для внесения
<Karloss> по настройке alsa
<Raiden_aw> а там нету?
<Raiden_aw> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/alsa?s[]=alsa
<Karloss> вместа списка чипов и просьбы пополнять список можно же на док дать ссылку
<Karloss> zcat /usr/share/doc/alsa-base/driver/HD-Audio-Models.txt.gz > ~/models
<Karloss> там все карточки поддерживаемые
<Raiden_aw> посмотри мой линк, там внизу линк на обсуждение статьи. Отпиши туда.
<Karloss> а то новичок расстроиться если карточку свою не найдет
<Karloss> лучше в вики мне кажется
<Raiden_aw> zcat /usr/share/doc/alsa-base/driver/HD-Audio-Models.txt.gz |less  - можно не делать ещё 1 файл. И если кто не знает в лесс есть поиск, включая по маске.
<skai> Karloss: зарегайся на вики и дополни статью сам
<Raiden_aw> а.. вместо списка
<Raiden_aw> туплю
<Karloss> у меня литературного таланта нету =)
<Karloss> вместо списка и бобахнуть, но с обновлением возможно список даполниться. нужно обновить будет
<copyerfiled> товарищи, а кто знает как работают сетевые диски? по какому волшебному протоколу идет соединение?
<Karloss> Raiden_aw: исправиш или мне сочинять?
<Raiden_aw> У меня нет доступа или я незнаю )
<Raiden_aw> Можешь исправить - правь, не можешь пиши на форум.
<Raiden_aw> Karloss:
<Raiden_aw> (19:58:40) Агафонов: Вики занимаются все
<Raiden_aw> (19:59:04) Агафонов: надо там авторизоваться по имени на форуме и сделать что-нить хорошее
<Karloss> Raiden_aw: на форуме там панапахали искать человеку долго придеться
<Pante59> Ржунемагу  http://video.linux.com/video/1154
<Raiden_aw> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsU3B0W3TMs
<XuMuK[DHD]> боян, но приколный.))
<Pante59> Raiden_aw: +
<shenmue> доброу утро
<shenmue> е*
<Pante591> shenmue: утро???:-X
<shenmue> да
<Karloss> полсе изменения размера раздела его UUID измениться?
<Raiden_aw> может
<XuMuK[phone]> да
<Karloss> блин помню что раньше при явном указании раздела в fstab проблемы были при монтировани, сейчас как с этим делом ни кто не в курсе?
<Raiden_aw> сейчас по разному. Проблемы могут быть, а могут и не быть.
<Raiden_aw> как и раньше
<Karloss> ))
<Raiden_aw> для этого и ууид. Если по какой-то причине не устраивает, можно по LABEL=
<Karloss> да блин подвинуть немного охото раздел, а заморачиваться потом с лайвсд не охото )
<Karloss> думал явно укажу, переразобью потом уиды наместо воткну, а так вдруг корень не загрузить
<Raiden_aw> сделай так, возникнет проблема, заюзаешь лайв.
<Raiden_aw> только фстаб это мало. ещё надо... #GRUB_DISABLE_LINUX_UUID=true  в /etc/default/grub +  sudo update-grub
<Raiden_aw> если речь про корень
<Raiden_aw> или бут
<Pante59> Помогите выбрать между Pidgin Qutim и Emphaty требуютса протоколы ICQ Jabber Irc Skype ???
<Raiden_aw> ставь все 3, какой понравится оставишь
<shenmue> Pante59 у тебя безлимит?
<AMind> мда, а transmission-то сильно проигрывает utorrent-у..
<Pante59> shenmue: да
<Raiden_aw> У меня ася\жабер - пиджин, ирц - kvirc
<Raiden_aw> AMind: чем?
<Pante59> мне нужно все в одном в пиджин есть скайп протокол в каких еще есть?
<AMind> Raiden_aw: на 2 компах запущены трансмишн и мюторрент. Мюторрент раздает много и быстро, Трансмишн почти не раздаёт, а если и раздает - часто рвет соединение с пирами
<Raiden_aw> Хм
<Pante59> В qutim есть Skype плагин ?
<Raiden_aw> а это точно связано с клиентом, а не с разницей в сети на этих компах?
<shenmue> AMind у них адинаковая сеть и одинаковая раздача?
<Raiden_aw> хотя может быть
<Pante59> Люди какие есть аськи шмаськи с поддержкой скайп???
<XuMuK[phone]> pidgin
<shenmue> описание программ посмотри
<shenmue> в синаптике пишут все протоколы клиента
<Pante59> pidgin после обновления скайпа перестал видеть входящие сообщения
<Pante59> исходящие идут
 * shenmue зевнул
<User441[web]> инк ипв6 бестолку ставить слишком толсто получается
<User441[web]> пиджин поддерживает звонки через протокол скайпа или только чат?
<Pante59> User441[web]: Звонки и чат но чтото сломалось щас толи скайп обновилса толи плагин к убунту 11.04 не подходит
<shenmue> то ли бета версия 11.04 не стабильна
<Pante59> shenmue: проблемы начались после обновления скайпа
<alexgluck> кто подкинет русскоязычный мануал по опенвпн?
<alexgluck> а то на опеннет не нашёл
<alexgluck> и гугл ток статьи пихает
<DropSQL> всем привет... подскажите плз как называется прикольный файловый менеджер? кажись он под qt/kde
<DropSQL> типа тотал коммандера
<rapidsp> krusader
<hobagos> Почему evince не хочет сохранять настройки? Не хочу чтобы показывала панель инструментов, а она все время вылазит.
<DropSQL> rapidsp: сенкс :)
<DropSQL> люди, подскажите плз... у мя 2 вопроса
<DropSQL> 1) какая сборка хорошая с KDE?
<DropSQL> 2) Вы знаете канал питона, на русском языке?
<rekcuFniarB> Что значит какая сборка?
<rekcuFniarB> Последняя официальная Kubuntu разумеется.
<rekcuFniarB> 10.10
<DropSQL> rekcuFniarB: kubuntu говорят очень тормознутая :( ОЧЕНЬ :(
<rekcuFniarB> Врут.
<rekcuFniarB> Не слушай всяких гентушников и арчеводов.
<rekcuFniarB> Они все так говорят, хотя никто из них даже и не проверял лично.
<rekcuFniarB> Пользуюсь кубунтой три с лишним года, УМВР.
<inkvizitor68sl> Тестируем голосовой ввод в андроиде
<inkvizitor68sl> Вич+ работает правда
<inkvizitor68sl> Фуко
<inkvizitor68sl> Нравственные аквалюкс ататюрк
<inkvizitor68sl> Звери-тебе похвалил борту по истории
<inkvizitor68sl> Электросила таксами сегодня счет
<copyerfiled> товарищи, а можно ли както организовать или подсоединить сетевой диск (файловый сервер),  так, чтобы данные с него обрабатывались на прямую, а не кэшировались?
<inkvizitor68sl> Да есть опция не кэшировать демонтировать точки
<inkvizitor68sl> Демонтировать зимой
<inkvizitor68sl> Купить пояс для монтируется мой точки
<inkvizitor68sl> uhhhh
<inkvizitor68sl> гррр
<inkvizitor68sl> короче нафиг
<urashima> inkvizitor68sl: где нашли ирк клиент с поддержкой гугл воис?
<inkvizitor68sl> urashima: любой
<inkvizitor68sl> urashima: на клавиатуре дефолтной кнопочка
<inkvizitor68sl> и ввод работает в любом приложении
<urashima> inkvizitor68sl: мм, в моём андройде хардварной кнопочки на воис нема =\
<urashima> печально
<inkvizitor68sl> urashima: у меня 2.3
<inkvizitor68sl> и не хардварной, а на обычной виртуальной клаве
<urashima> ааа, 2,3
<inkvizitor68sl> заходи в настройках в синтез речи, ставь нужные пакеты и дерзай
<urashima> до меня еще не дошло обновление )
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> мдааа..
<inkvizitor68sl> он там такую чушь пишет
<inkvizitor68sl> в общем реально юзать это нельзя
<inkvizitor68sl> Тест
<urashima> не скажи, я пробовла набирать действительно длинные тексты, просто нужно использовать насколько можно простые слова
<inkvizitor68sl> Раз два три четыре
<Sergey_IT> ку
<inkvizitor68sl> Daily monitor петерсон играть бесплатно
<inkvizitor68sl> кхм
<inkvizitor68sl> Жж
<inkvizitor68sl> Ключ от разрушенных куклы создания
<inkvizitor68sl> 1 образ нормально
<inkvizitor68sl> ммм
<inkvizitor68sl> как он перепутал слог и образ?
<inkvizitor68sl> Что это штука можно напечатать вообще
<inkvizitor68sl> Нонда мы будем говорить по-английски
<inkvizitor68sl>  Мэддисон wbc
<inkvizitor68sl> Raid windows xp english норд конструктор
<Sergey_IT> что за бред?
<inkvizitor68sl> О_О
<rapidsp> Нонда - это Хонда?
<inkvizitor68sl> rapidsp: "ну да" я сказал
<inkvizitor68sl> Голосовой ввод на андроиде
<rapidsp> ))))
<urashima> заметьте, ведь действительно похоже на нунда )
<inkvizitor68sl> Работает курсор
<urashima> так, что андрйод не виновта )
<inkvizitor68sl> Ужасно не курсор
<inkvizitor68sl> Ужас про а нет курсора
<inkvizitor68sl> Грачи рукописи тубус 3
<inkvizitor68sl> тьфу блин
<inkvizitor68sl> короче я намного бюыстрее печата.
<inkvizitor68sl> в том числе и на хардклаве телефона
<inkvizitor68sl> чем этим пытаться пользоваться
<rapidsp> "тьфу блин" хорошо распознало :)
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: слабо самого себя забанить за флуд? ;)
<inkvizitor68sl> dmay: а это не флуд
<dmay> !enter | inkvizitor68sl
<ubuntuhelp> inkvizitor68sl: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: и не отмазывайся )
<inkvizitor68sl> я не использовал enter как знак препинания
<inkvizitor68sl> я использовал паузы как знак перинания
<inkvizitor68sl> препинания
<inkvizitor68sl> короче бестолковая технология
<inkvizitor68sl> rapidsp: тьфу блин я руками напечатал
<rapidsp> чорд
<urashima> есть ли иной способ свернуть Konversation в трей, кроме AllTray?
<urashima> никак не могу найти сворачивающийся клиент =\ костыли юзать не моё как-то
<inkvizitor68sl> urashima: xchat
<rapidsp> urashima: здрасьте
<inkvizitor68sl> urashima: pidgin
<inkvizitor68sl> kopete
<rapidsp> копыто - мимо
<rapidsp> оно ирц не умеет
<inkvizitor68sl> чой та?
<inkvizitor68sl> умеет
<rapidsp> ой?
<inkvizitor68sl> я через него года 3 сидел
<inkvizitor68sl> правда, во времена kdelibs3
<urashima> в пиджине сворачивается в трей контакт лист, а открытый IRC нет
<inkvizitor68sl> 4й не видел
<urashima> если его закрыть то он дисконектит
<rapidsp> вот вот :)
<inkvizitor68sl> ну дык
<inkvizitor68sl> кто мешает поставить именной 3й?
<inkvizitor68sl> именно*
<rapidsp> urashima: konversation Настройки-Поведение-Общие
<urashima> rapidsp: ух, спасибо я даже не заглядывал туда, только сегодня с гнома на кеды пересел
<urashima> непривычно было юзать новый клиент
<Nor8> Гном 3-ий никто не ставил себе? Как работает, стабильно?
<rapidsp> хотел седня на 11.04 попробывать, но она именно седня решила помереть
<DropSQL> люди, а почему kubuntu 10.10 поддерживал будут до 2012, а ubuntu 10.04 до 2013? чтот какт не логично
<inkvizitor68sl> всё логично
<urashima> DropSQL:  10.04 Long Time SUpport версия
<inkvizitor68sl> 10.04 - LTS
<DropSQL> а... а смысл? чтот я сейровно не очень понимаю :(
<dmay> DropSQL: google LTS
<Nor8> rapidsp: Что, упала?)))
<dmay> только не гугел а ubuntu wiki
<rapidsp> Nor8: угу, а разбирацца некогда, футбол седня
<Nor8> rapidsp: Опять на мужиков с мячиком смотреть будешь?))))
<Sergey_IT> футбол для здровья , если сам играешь, а смотреть - зло
<rapidsp> все погрязли в стереотипах
<Raiden_aw> DropSQL: всякому продакшену нужнастабильность , а не  цирк раз в пол года
<Pante59> флудите?
<Raiden_aw> если коротко )
<rapidsp> DropSQL:грубо говоря,  LTS - релизы, а все остальное - экспериментальные сборки
<urashima> никто невкурсе, в чем может быть проблема. стояла федорка с гугл хромом, забэкапил хромовские конфиги, поставил сусю, поставил хромиум, вставил старые конфиги. но файерфокс отказывается импортировать данные из хрома, ибо попросту не видит его.
<DropSQL> всё, понял, сенкс :)
<DropSQL> теперь я аж задумался какую кубунту качать, LTS или 10.10? :)
<vladgobelen> Только лтс
<Pante59> 11.04
<Pante59> :-D
<rapidsp> urashima: название папки другое
<himik> у кого sandy bridge? какую убунту ставить на него?
<urashima> rapidsp: я то е дурак, название поменял. в хромиуме всё отображается
<urashima> не*
<Nor8> Raiden_aw: Некоторые тенденции в развитии Убунты наводят меня нам мысль, что сам дистр может в цирк превратиться)))
<urashima> но файерфокс отказывается признавать конкурецию
<Pante59> himik: убунтовскую ubuntu одна
<Nor8> urashima: Какие там могут быть конфиги вообще? Одни буки и всё!
<himik> Pante59: спорим, ubuntu много
<urashima> Nor8: ну, под конфигами я подразумевал всю папку /.conf/chromium
<Pante59> himik: ubuntu одна есть производные
<rapidsp> DropSQL: kubuntu можно и 10.10
<himik> Pante59: та-а-а-к и...?
<Nor8> urashima: Ну буки вытащи, а остальное удали, поставь с нуля и добавь буки. Все будет работать
<Pante59> himik: а че не так?
<DropSQL> rapidsp: а чего вдруг так? :)
<Nor8> urashima: Точннее, просто удали cjnf
<Nor8> conf*
<rapidsp> почему вдруг?
<DropSQL> всё понял, сенкс :)
<asper_> всем добрый вечер
<Raiden_aw> Nor8: )
<Nor8> Raiden_aw: А чо?)))
<Raiden_aw> Nor8: всякое может быть...
<Raiden_aw> надо было наверное оставить классик гном, а юнити и гном 3 сунуть на ппа , для желающих.
<Raiden_aw> потестить
<Raiden_aw> это было бы...
<Raiden_aw> по серьезному )
<Nor8> Raiden_aw: Ну так, от гнома хотят отказаться, некоторые функции в 10.10 работают сыро до сих пор и так далее. Претензии те же! Спешат оне!)))
<Nor8> Raiden_aw: Третий гном не успкют выпустить до релиза
<vladgobelen> Каноникал все тестирует сразу на живых хомячках. Так надежнее. Быстрее выплывает что плохо, а что хорошо.
<vladgobelen> И это правильно.
<Raiden_aw> ну, к 10.10 у меня особых претензий нет. И была 1 пожалуй - раскладка. На своем железе\софте я больше не увидел проблем.
<Raiden_aw> к саому гному конечно претензии есть. Нехватает кое чего
<Raiden_aw> мне
<Pante59> vladgobelen: хомячки ???man!!!
<vladgobelen> всмысле на юзерах, извиняюсь
<aleksandr> меня 10,10 устраивает отличная система
<vladgobelen> Raiden_aw: Например?
<aleksandr> вообще ушел от win
<Raiden_aw> Nor8: если не успеют, оно и к лучшему.
<aleksandr> спешка в бане нужна
<Nor8> Raiden_aw: Процессы aptd и  janitor до сих пор приходиться руками убивать, мелочь, а неприятно))))
<Nor8> Raiden_aw: А уже почти пол года прошло))
<NGE01> народ подскажите как куда рыть иногда подвисает переключение между раскладками на клаве, из зависания выходит после того как посчелкаю между раскладками в панели мышкой?
<Raiden_aw> vladgobelen: Ну, например настроек панели мало. Хочу различные способы перекрытия, только активным окном например. Короче такие же опции перекрытия как у docky
<vladgobelen> Raiden_aw: Нууу.. В таком случае никто не отнимает возможность построить хоть свою среду. По кускам.
<Raiden_aw> да и ваще настроек не много, а лазить по гконфу лишний раз лениво.
<Raiden_aw> vladgobelen: спору нет.
<Raiden_aw> можно вообще выпилить гоном или сразу поставить без него, можно найти или написать десяток панелей
<Raiden_aw> и т.д.
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Хлопцы, завис пакетный менеджер на обновлении убунты, как починить? Просто прогресс бар стоит на месте.
<vladgobelen> лучше жди
<Nor8> Ivan_The_Terribl: Подождать
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Да с утра уже
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Сколько ж ждать-то ).
<Raiden_aw> Но я бы предпочел просто 1 среду полностью удовлетворяющую, и модульную наверное ) как фаерфокс. Надо табы по другому разложить - поставил аддон и всё.
<vladgobelen> Raiden_aw: кде?
<Raiden_aw> вот в кде начинает нравится почти всё.
<vladgobelen> Raiden_aw: Не, на убунту всетаки лучше гном. На кедах долго не просидишь.
<Raiden_aw> )
<Raiden_aw> может быть.
<DropSQL> vladgobelen: почему? :)
<vladgobelen> Raiden_aw: Не знаю почему, но на убунту кеды жрут просто невменяемо
<Raiden_aw> Я всегда предпочитал кде, до выхода 4.0, сейчас незнаю, с 1 стороны кде уже доросло до куда мне надо, с другой к кному привычка появилась - вообще мног осред в 1 ос, это только геморой , если чесно.
<Raiden_aw> vladgobelen: у меня нормально жрут
<m00nkey> люди, нид хэлп :) я опять что-то сломал :( /etc/resolv.conf
<m00nkey> bash: /etc/resolv.conf: Отказано в доступе, а вот если гедит`ом открывать, то всё норм, что может быть?
<vladgobelen> Raiden_aw: кеды практически идеальны, и жрут не так много, если нормально ставить (от 150мб).
<|rapidsp|> Raiden_aw: встречай юнити :)
<vladgobelen> Raiden_aw: Просто нужно в них разобраться
<Nor8> Raiden_aw: Гном нормально, не вижу причин от него отказываться.
<Raiden_aw> m00nkey: а чем ещё? гедит чем не устроил?
<urashima> Raiden_aw: я ушел с кде с выходом 4ых, вернувшись на уже 4,6я был поражен качеством настройки, буквально любое моё желание настройки, было уже готово
<urashima> кде прогрессирует намного быстрее гнома, который за последние годы не сильно и изменился
<m00nkey> Raiden_aw ну сам факт возмущает, не под юзером не могу не под судо, не под судо су
<Raiden_aw> urashima: угу, 4.6 уже радует. )
<m00nkey> он мне в терминал не выводит
<vladgobelen> urashima: Я вот на 4.4.5.. Никак не могу дождаться 4.6.2 в стабильном.. Но уже видел..
<go8765> всем привет. у меня всё тот же вчерашний вопрос - никто не сталкивался  c глюками разрешения икрана после вайновских полноєкранніх приложений ?
<Raiden_aw> m00nkey: какие права на файл, что конкретно делаешь?
<urashima> go8765: сталкивался, измени разрешение в настройках по новому
<Raiden_aw> vladgobelen: а к нам с ппа сегодня приехал )
<urashima> если приложение в вайне, которое разворачивается на полный экран не в том разрешение, что рабочий стол - и его убить, то разрешение обратно не меняетсо
<go8765> urashima: где именно изменить ?
<vladgobelen> нее.. с ппа - это не наши методы
<urashima> go8765: натсройки-администрирование-монитор
<m00nkey> Raiden_aw владелец рут, чтение и запись, хочу просто чтобы он вывел мне ДНСы в терминал
<vladgobelen> urashima: Говорит - не работает так
<urashima> или в параметрах, точно не помню
<Raiden_aw> кде прогрессирует намного быстрее гнома - ну вообще так было и с кде. Они просто первые решились на изменения. Ветке гном2 10 лет.
<vladgobelen> urashima: Нужно файл искать
<Nor8>  go8765: Отключи в вайне разрешение экрана, пусть использует настройки окружения
<Raiden_aw> будем сравнивать когда будет какой-нить гном 3.6 :)
<m00nkey> Raiden_aw буквально час назад выводил нормально, потом я апач поставил, пхп, ещё чего-то, и всё (
<Sergey_IT> Ivan_The_Terribl, на скачивании или установке?
<Raiden_aw> m00nkey: я не понимаю. Кто выводил , куда, какие права на файл?
<Ivan_The_Terribl> На установке.
<Raiden_aw> m00nkey: вроде простые вопросы задаю
<Sergey_IT>  Ivan_The_Terribl, а что пишет в черном окошке
<urashima> Raiden_aw: я просто не вижу у гнома определенного направления развития. у кде это плазма по-моему, у гнома не знаю.
<urashima> нету юзименьки, за которую можно было бы сказать - вот именно поэтому я использую гном.
<Raiden_aw> urashima: вполне возможно что к гном шеллу будут модули\уддоны. Пока не очень ясно. http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/gnome-shell-extensions-additional.html
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Пишет "распаковывается такой-то пакет"
<go8765> Nor8: где именно это меняется ? (в вайн-настроики-графика-эмулировать рабочий стол )
<Raiden_aw> m00nkey: ls -la /etc/resolv.conf покажи
<Raiden_aw> и как пытался просмотреть
<Raiden_aw> скажи
<Raiden_aw> а то кто тебя знает
<Nor8>  go8765: Да, отключи его
<Sergey_IT> Ivan_The_Terribl, тогда жди
<m00nkey> Raiden_aw /etc/resolv.conf  должен выводить мои днсы в терминал при запросе. rw-r--r-- 1 root root 48 2011-04-07 22:22 /etc/resolv.conf
<vladgobelen> Nor8: У него и было отключено. Ибо в режиме раб. стола оно вообще ничего менять не будет никогда
<go8765> Nor8: дык он тогда наоборот же будет менять разрешение экрана, не ?
<vladgobelen> go8765: Именно
<Raiden_aw> m00nkey: и чего, cat не выводит файл?
<Raiden_aw> m00nkey: или как ты пытался его вывести?
<alexgluck> кто подскажет по опенвпн
<Raiden_aw> 3 раз спрашиваю )
<Pante59> [eq tuj pyftn
<alexgluck> райден скинь линк на русский ман по опенвпн
<Raiden_aw> !openvpn
<ubuntuhelp> OpenVPN is a vpn technology in Ubuntu, sudo apt-get install openvpn and then see http://openvpn.net/ and see the documentation "HOWTO" noting you have already installed it. ;-) It rocks!
<aleksandr> ну вообще apache, php, mysql никак не влияют на моник
<Raiden_aw> незнаю, не пользуюсь
<alexgluck> райден читай внимательно РУССКИЙ
<Raiden_aw> у меня нету
<Raiden_aw> )
<alexgluck> тогда не пихай буржуйский
<Raiden_aw> ubuntu openvpn вбей в гугл и нажми искать только на русском
<alexgluck> дайте русский ман а то я в английском запутался:(
<Raiden_aw> Да не пользуюсь я впном
<alexgluck> дело в том что мне статьи даёт а мне те примеры не подходят
<alexgluck> я ж не совсем дурак
<artus> alexgluck, http://forum.ixbt.com/topic.cgi?id=14:40906
<aleksandr> ну примеры хороши когда разберешься с технологией :) всегда было так
<NGE01> народ подскажите куда рыть иногда подвисает переключение между раскладками на клаве, из зависания выходит после того как посчелкаю между раскладками в панели мышкой? ubuntu 11.04
<aleksandr> возьми любой ман куча ошибок в коде, а смысл понимаешь
<Pante59> Ктонибудь знает расширение для Chrome для загрузки файлов по фильтрам .avi отдельно в папку .mp3 отдельно и тд???
<Raiden_aw> если пакет опенвпн стоит, /usr/share/doc/openvpn/examples
<Raiden_aw> может тут чего найдешь
<aleksandr> юзай firefox4
<Pante59> aleksandr в нем ето есть?
<aleksandr> chrom - слишком не безопасен
<aleksandr> в нем есть намного больше чем это
<artus> aleksandr, это чем это он небезопасен?
<Pante59> мне ето нужно да/ytn
<alexgluck> как раз хром получше фф4
<artus> aleksandr, тебе уже звонили угрожали?
<Raiden_aw> NGE01: на форумен где-то тема была про тестовые убунты, пиши туда.
<aleksandr> погугли почитай на чем он построен и что он передает у гугля
<Raiden_aw> или жди релиза
<artus> aleksandr, гуглил и читал, у тебя обострение паранои?
<aleksandr> думаю сарказм не уместен
<aleksandr> почитайте о chrome
<artus> думаю нести бред тоже не умесно
<Pante59> каждому свое!!!
<aleksandr> ок мин
<NGE01> Raiden_aw: ок. я думал что кто-то здесь с таким сталкивался и решил, но нет так нет...
<alexgluck> там ничего не передаётся если галочку снимеш
<aleksandr> ну юзай хром
<aleksandr> ща ссылку кину кому интересно
<alexgluck> ток офицальную:)
<aleksandr> просто прежде чем говорить о бреде разберись в проблеме
<Zabadzzzz> Здравствуйте,Никто гном третий на 10.04 не пробовал ставить?
<artus> aleksandr, я разобрался в проблеме, причин не пользоватся хромом не вижу
<Pante59> Zabadzzzz: ты
<Raiden_aw> NGE01: не получится пофиксить - попробуй поискать алтернативные переключалки, типа xxkb или ещё какой ) Больше идей нет.
<alexgluck> мне вообще непонятно необходимость ггном3 какие там изменения то?
<artus> а если у тебя параноидальное обострение дык не надо советовать другим
<vladgobelen> artus: Попробуй скопировать адрес мышкой и без клавиатуры его в хром ввести.
<Zabadzzzz> Pante59, >_<
<Zabadzzzz> alexgluck, хочу потыкать
<alexgluck> ахахахаах
<artus> vladgobelen, эм.. только так и копирую)
<artus> vladgobelen, а что должно произойти?
<alexgluck> да точно что?
<Pante59> Zabadzzzz: Ты хочеш гному потыкать а если не секрет куда?
<vladgobelen> artus: Клавиатуру не трогай при этом ;)
<alexgluck> и?
<artus> vladgobelen, иии???
<alexgluck> ахахахах
<Zabadzzzz> Pante59, давайте без пошлостей, все поняли о чем я :) Так никто не поможет?
<alexgluck> артус нас развели
<alexgluck> мы тупо тыкаем в браузер
<Cache1> привет. можно задать пароль для рута. а как убрать пароль для рута
<vladgobelen> artus: Да вот и все. пока на новом компе не было клавиатуры, успел очень сильно с этим помучиться. В итоге поставил фф
<Cache1> ?
<artus> vladgobelen, ты о том что нет кнопочки отправить запрос?
<vladgobelen> artus: О ней самой
<NGE01> Raiden_aw: альтернотиву держу про запас уж просто приятно работать с этим, как говориться привычка
<artus> vladgobelen, а ты мне не откроеш сакральный смысл в машине с открытым хромом и без клавиатуры?
<Nor8> Так что там за фокус с хромом?
<vladgobelen> artus: Пример был выше. Клавиатуры просто не было. Скинул файл с адресом по сетке, пытался открыть
<aleksandr> по поводу браузеров вот сравнение недавнее http://www.windxp.com.ru/brsec.htm
<vladgobelen> artus: Непродуман он еще. Пусть развивается.
<artus> vladgobelen, O_o
<artus> у тебя пример из разряда привяжите гирю пудовую к ногам и переплевите реку
<artus> только потому что тебе 1н раз в голову такое стукнуло )
<Sergey_IT> Zabadzzzz, а в чем вопрос?
<vladgobelen> artus: Просто пример. Я больше его не трогал, но он пока не проработан в мелочах, мало ли что еще там будет.
<Zabadzzzz> Sergey_IT, поизвращатся: поставить гном третий на убунту 10.04
<NGE01> Raiden_aw: хе хе хе решил
<Sergey_IT> Zabadzzzz, так ставь
<artus> аххаха
<Raiden_aw> Zabadzzzz: на 10.04 наверное только сорцами. Если погуглить, можно найти скриптик сборки. Я линк не помню.
<Nor8> Zabadzzzz: Мв разрешаем, поставь))
<alexgluck_> sudo apt-get install gnome3
<vladgobelen> artus:  Хотя там вроде плагины уже сделали, жесты скорее всего хоть есть?
<Nor8> Raiden_aw: Есть в репах
<Zabadzzzz> Sergey_IT, Спасибо  [можно еще добавить  zabadzzzz вышел из чата и цитата для БОРа готова]
<artus> vladgobelen, есть все ) искать надо уметь)
<alexgluck_> xbnfk xnj e;t htkbp uyjvf3 ,sk
<Raiden_aw> Nor8: для 10.04?
<alexgluck_> читал что уже релиз гнома3 был
<Nor8> Raiden_aw: Да, через Убунту Твик можно добавить
<Sergey_IT> Zabadzzzz, если не знаешь, как ставить, то значит тебе еще рано...
<Raiden_aw> Хм
<Raiden_aw> а я чего-то даже для 10.10 найти не могу )
<alexgluck_> А РАЗВЕ В СТАДАРТНЫЕ РЕПЫ ЕЩЁ НЕ ДОБВАИЛИ?
<alexgluck_> сори за капс
<Zabadzzzz> Sergey_IT, Поставить=поставлю,сообственно изначально стоял вопрос: имеет ли это смысл, кто пробовал, впечетления,болит \ не болит и т.д.
<Nor8>  Raiden_aw: http://ubuntual.com/ppa-%D0%B4%D0%BB%D1%8F-gnome-3-%D0%B2-ubuntu-10-10/
<alexgluck_> забз ты ж тыкать хотел значит хочеш чтоб болело
<alexgluck_> иначе я тя не понимаю
<Raiden_aw> спс ) сча попробую
<Sergey_IT> Zabadzzzz, а на форуме не обсуждают? Там народу больше
<Nor8> Raiden_aw: Он же для 10.04
<Raiden_aw> Zabadzzzz: ^^
<Zabadzzzz> блин, или вы злые или мне реально целый день не везет. Так что, никто не ставил? А то внятного ответа я так и не услышал
<Pante59> лив сиди
<Nor8> Zabadzzzz: В ютубе есть ролик, как ставить и как это работате
<Nor8> работает*
<Zabadzzzz> Nor8, о,на ютубе не был :)
<Nor8> Zabadzzzz: Зайди, разрешаю)))
<Zabadzzzz> ладно,хрен с ним, пошли каунтер-страйк гонять
<Zabadzzzz> =D
<Sergey_IT> игры - зло
<Nor8>  Zabadzzzz: Сходи, погоняй, разрешаем)))))
<Zabadzzzz> Sergey_IT, я хочу убивать, а УК не розрешает мне делать этого в реальном мире
<NGE01> Sergey_IT: CODMW2 застовляет сидеть на форточках
<Nor8>  Zabadzzzz: Это пройдет, познакомься с девушкой )))
<aleksandr> artus: почитал ссылку ???
<aleksandr> так что не очень то ты хорошо я вижу разобрался
<Sergey_IT> Zabadzzzz, здесь народ с банометами тоже пострелять любит )
<NGE01> Nor8: не пройдёт проверенно
<Zabadzzzz> Nor8, как бы это не было печально, но моя девушка откровенно дерет меня в КСС =D
<alexgluck_> кто подскажет пчелайн проводной интернет раздает через впн, там логин и пароль хачу такой же серв
<Nor8> ахахаха
<Zabadzzzz> Sergey_IT, ладно,баньте, сам я не уйду =D
<Sergey_IT> Zabadzzzz, это не ко мне (самого сегодня забанили ;))
<artus> alexgluck_, увидел ЭВ настоящее время Internet Explorer — самый мощный с точки зрения безопасности браузер" и закрыл )
<Raiden_aw> Nor8: ппа выше несколько смущает
<Raiden_aw> libgtk3.0-bin (2.91.3-0ubuntu1~build2)
<Raiden_aw> 2.9х это бета
<Nor8> Raiden_aw: Других нет, смотрел на ппа пол часа назад
<alexgluck_> артус ты к чему?
<Nor8> Raiden_aw: Есть новее сборка, но она для Натти онли
<Zabadzzzz> Sergey_IT, меня на этом канале обычно банят за мат и за оффтопик (как сейчас), а у меня просто день фейлов,мне нужно отвести душу,а не скем поговорить =D
<artus> aleksandr, тебе было
<Nor8> Raiden_aw: Посмотри сам, вдруг найдешь
<artus> alexgluck_, промахнулся
<Raiden_aw> ну, значит мой ответ всё ещё правильный )
<Nor8> Raiden_aw:  С чего это вдруг? Репы то есть))
<Raiden_aw> 2.9 != 3.0 бебе
<Raiden_aw> )
<Raiden_aw> ладно, не важно
<aleksandr> kartus: хотя если ты только серфишь, думаю тебя устроит любой :)
<alexgluck_> кто подскажет пчелайн проводной интернет раздает через впн, там логин и пароль для впн. хачу такой же впн серв и так же логиниться
<aleksandr> artus: это тебе было :)))
<Nor8> Raiden_aw: Собирай тогда из исходниов ))
<artus> aleksandr, мне хкатает ff для 100+ вкладок и жрущего при этом 300 метров памяти ,с фаербагом, носкриптом и остальными резалками всего что мне не надо , и хрома для видеоконтента) ибо он у меня fullHD играет напрягая камень на 13% )
<Raiden_aw> там ещё gnome3-session , сча попробую пускануть, второй ссессией, эту бету.
<inkvizitor68sl> !nat
<ubuntuhelp> Примеры настройки iptables для раздачи интернета в своей локальной сети можно посмотреть тут: http://debian.pro/249 и http://unixforum.org/index.php?showtopic=59770
<artus> aleksandr, я конечно понимаю что IE самый мегазащищенный, в какой то вирт реальности) но ненадо мне такого )
<Nor8> Raiden_aw: Давай, про стабильность расскажешь потом
<artus> aleksandr, и что за бред там написан, какие такие постаянные атаки на браузер?
<alexgluck_> инк к чему нат?
<inkvizitor68sl> к себе
<inkvizitor68sl> в жаббере спросили
<aleksandr> ладно артус я тебя не убеждаю, человек задал вопрос я ему ответил что хром небезопасен - это факт
<Raiden_aw> чего-то косячит смена юзера
<alexgluck_> а эти варианты то староваты
<aleksandr> если тебя его уровень устраивает - хорошо
<aleksandr> закончим на этом
<alexgluck_> хотя новее не видел
<vladgobelen> aleksandr: Если ты найдешь критическую уязвимость в хроме - тебе заплатят много много зелененьких бумажек.
<artus> aleksandr, и да, для секурного режима в хроме не надо перегружать браузер в отличи от фф
<Nor8> aleksandr: Не знаю, что там пишут о безопасности, но факт, что он отьедает памяти Хорга не слабо
<artus> aleksandr, неее, ты мне обясни почему он не должен меня устраивать, конкретно давай , с выкладками материала и конкретными тестами , а не статью на коком то непонятном портале
<Nor8> Рамку окна у ФФ можно как-нибудь открутить без бубна, знает кто-нибудь?
<aleksandr> почитай о том какую инфу от тебя он тянет в гуглы, якобы для контекстной рекламы, на самом деле... ищем и читаем
<artus> aleksandr, и да, если тебе уж так хочется безопасности то links тебе в помощ
<aleksandr> если этого не достаточно ну тогда я наверное зря сегодня здесь говорил
<alexgluck_> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=30790.0
<alexgluck_> [f jgtydgy d ,fy.
<alexgluck_> ха опенвпн в баню
<aleksandr> артус ну опять... не возможно говорить ты хочешь блеснуть своими познаниями в консоли ???
<artus> aleksandr, дык поставь хромиум если повторюсь у тебя параноя ) а так это всего лиш пук в лужу )
<aleksandr> ну не надо
<artus> aleksandr, я не собераюсь блестать, я говорю что если тебе надо проверить совсем уж подозрительную ссылку то открой ее в линксе )
<Nor8> artus: Чем Хромиум от Хрома отличается?
<artus> Nor8, тем что гром гугл пилит на базе хромиума
<vladgobelen> Nor8: Хромиум полностью открыт и без анальных зондов гугла
<vladgobelen> Nor8: Попробуй Айрон
<alexgluck_> народ в хроме ничего не тянет такого если галочки где надо снять
<Nor8> vladgobelen: Что за айрон?
<DropSQL> всем привет ещё раз
<DropSQL> подскажите плз
<DropSQL> sudo dd if=/home/dropsql/kubuntu-10.10-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdc bs=1024
<vladgobelen> Nor8: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/SRWare_Iron
<alexgluck_> и конткестная появляется по контекстку страницы а не поиска
<DropSQL> записал, а образ не загружается
<alexgluck_> или длительной работы
<aleksandr> артус, слушай если безопасность для тебя паранойя ставь винду
<Nor8> vladgobelen: В репах есть он или только в исходниках?
<alexgluck_> плюс для контекстной рекламы браузеры поддерживающие кукисы передают их
<artus> мдя... клиника
<alexgluck_> [23:16] <aleksandr> артус, слушай если безопасность для тебя паранойя ставь винду [23:16] <artus> В репах есть он или только в исходниках?
<alexgluck_> хорошо я прочитал:)
<artus> alexgluck_, репы
<aleksandr> вот сейчас крикни в канал КОМУ НЕ ВАЖНА БЕЗОПАСНОСТЬ СИСТЕМЫ ??? И СОХРАННОСТЬ ВАШИХ ДАННЫХ ??? ОТЗОВИТЕСЬ
<artus> @voice aleksandr
<alexgluck_> МНЕ НА ТЕКУЩЕЙ СИСТЕМЕ НЕ ВАЖНА!
<aleksandr> артус чего ты молчишь ??? тебе не нужна помоему единственному
<Nor8> aleksandr:  Спор ни о чем, его устраивает хром, пусть пользуется дальше
<artus> aleksandr, да ладно тебе ) я ж прочитал твою статью и понял что IE самый безопасный и удобный браузер) ну вот и юзай его)
<alexgluck_> я ща с чистой семёрке на работе:)
<artus> alexgluck_, у меня с безопасностью все ок )
<[Raiden]> в этой бете походу гномшелл только, сойф тот же весь остался. Не инетерсно. А что касается гш, если настроек не надо, то вроде юзабельно
<[Raiden]> http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0407/h_1302203969_60cbe29a11.png
<[Raiden]> *софт
<alexgluck_> фигня
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Норм. Выключается нормально?
<[Raiden]> да
<artus> aleksandr, у меня с безопасностью все ок )
<vladgobelen> Nor8: В репах вроде нету
<aleksandr> артус  я уже понял
<vladgobelen> Nor8: У них на сайте есть бинарные сборки
<Nor8> vladgobelen: Компилять не буду
<aleksandr> )
<alexgluck_> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_OFIDo7Ljbv8/TB79VjU1bSI/AAAAAAAABnM/4ZEAqoD_-2M/s320/putty.jpg
<alexgluck_> консоль лучше гнома
<vladgobelen> Nor8: да там собранное есть уже
<artus> aleksandr, ой, ты меня взломал? а я и не заметил)
<Nor8> vladgobelen: Где там?
<aleksandr> это кто то другой
<aleksandr> :)
<[Raiden]> бета это старая, я видел другой гшелл, там в выборе софта была панелька для избранных, в этом такого нету , ещё.
<vladgobelen> Nor8: http://www.srware.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=2294
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Поищи в ППА, там должна быть новее сборка
<[Raiden]> Nor8: Ну ваще не я искал, я отвечал )
<[Raiden]> я видел уже, собранный из сорцов.
<Nor8> vladgobelen: Память Хорга он тоже отжирает?
<vladgobelen> Nor8: Я его юзал последний раз больше 2 лет назад и еще 4 версию.. уже 10.. Я пользуюсь только фф.. Пока ему конкурентов не смог найти.
<[Raiden]> классик всетаки привычней, и меню переход юзаю часто... и вообще.
<[Raiden]> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0407/h_1302204343_2d9f57b995.png
 * [Raiden] убежал на час+-
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Ха, нет размытия под прозрачностью ^^
<serega3907> привет всем
<freenetwork> q
<Pante59> serega3907: хай
<Sergey_IT> serega3907, привет тезка
<serega3907> убунту 10.10. хотел сделать автомонтирование нтфс разделов. Установил программу ntfs-config,создал папку которую он просил,в настройказ программки чет нажал теперь система вообще не загружается,один сплеш висит и все
<serega3907> куда копать
<artus> serega3907, извращенец)
<serega3907> )))
<artus> serega3907, nam fstab
<artus> *man
<aleksandr> если стоит винда перезагрузись в ней
<aleksandr> и корректно выйди из винды перед монтированием
<Pante59> запусти в консольном режиме посмотри где ошибка
<serega3907> как я там файлы убунты увижу
<XuMuK[DHD]> ñam :)
<aleksandr> такое иногда бывает
<Sergey_IT> XuMuK[DHD], это как переводится?
<aleksandr> а вообще юзай fstab как говорит артус
<serega3907> подождите
<serega3907> мне б работоспособность вернуть
<XuMuK[DHD]> ням)
<Sergey_IT> )
<serega3907> в винду пробовал зайти и выйти
<serega3907> не помогло
<serega3907> когда висит сплеш нажимаю ctrl alt f1 просто черный экран и все
<serega3907> консоли нет
<vladgobelen> serega3907: По корпусу стучал? Монитор пинал?
<serega3907> )
<serega3907> жалко
<aleksandr> загрузи уинду и выключи комп что бы головки парканулись
<vladgobelen> а вообще смотри логи
<aleksandr> потом загрузись
<aleksandr> да логи само собой
<artus> serega3907, кто такой ntfs-config и где ты его вообще нашол?
<serega3907> где их смотреть то ребят
<serega3907> никаких ошибок
<artus>  /var/log/
<serega3907> просто ничего не грузит и все
<den2st> Âñåì ïðèâåò!  Íå ìîãó ïîñòàâèòü ubuntu âìåñòå ñ windows xp. Ïîìîãèòå ÷àéíèêó
<ubuntuhelp> den2st! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Sergey_IT> den2st: может почитать сначала?
<den2st> ïî÷èòàòü ÷òî?
<ubuntuhelp> den2st! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<artus> 2
<serega3907> я на компе так делал,все отлично работает,а на ноуте вот такая вот вигня(
<aleksandr> ладно мне пора всем удачи. Артус не держи зла ;)
<NGE01> serega3907: переустанови ubuntu а когда спросит в разметке просто скажи ему что раздел винды монтировать в /windows больше тебе не придёться ничего ставить
<artus> aleksandr, да ладно )
<aleksandr> :) пока
<serega3907> просто для не опытного пользователя ntfs-config проще,оказывается что нет
<Sergey_IT> den2st: http://www.google.ru/search?q=%D0%BF%D0%BE%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%B2%D0%B8%D1%82%D1%8C+ubuntu+%D0%B2%D0%BC%D0%B5%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B5+%D1%81+windows&submit=%D0%9F%D0%BE%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BA&sitesearch=ubuntu.ru&hl=ru
<artus> serega3907, эм.... для неопытного проще забить в гугл ubuntu+ntfs
<serega3907> NGE01 мне это уже советовали но я этого не увидел
<Pante59> неопытный даже не знает что ето ntfs
<serega3907> на каком именно этапе этот пункт?
<serega3907> Pante59 ну или не очень опытный)
<NGE01> serega3907: вибрать надо было для опытных пользователей
<serega3907> ну
<serega3907> я так и делал
<serega3907> дальше
<NGE01> serega3907: а вообще стоит перед физической устовновкой воспользовать ВМ что бы посмотреть что и как и попробывать, что бы вот таких вопросов не возникало
<serega3907> щя буду переустанавливать посмотрю
<serega3907> просто я на компе вот таким образом монтировал и все ок,не думал что на ноуте проблемы возникнут
<Pante59> serega3907: http://ubuntologia.ru/installation
<den2st> Еще раз доброго времени суток! У меня проблема: есть установленная винда и ubuntu на одном диске, но могу загрузить только винду так как виндовский загрузчик затёр GRUB Что с этим можно  сделать?
<artus> !grub2 | den2st
<ubuntuhelp> den2st: это дефолтный загрузчик в Ubuntu. Инфа тут: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/grub также см !grub2-splash
<artus> den2st, внизу линк в статье на востановление груба, дерзай
<artus> делов там на 10ть минут
<den2st> всем спасибочки! буду дальше мучаться
<bars_tt> Всем привет
<Pante59> http://banshee.fm/download/archives/2.0.0/
<Sergey_IT> den2st, мучаться не надо, а надо аккуратно сделать...
<DropSQL> подскажите плз как решить ошибку с GLIB-WARNING и всё... дальше не грузится... :) тоже самое с me linux или както так... короче все сборки убунту кроме самой убунту :)
<DropSQL> это когда я с флешки инсталку гружу
<artus> DropSQL, с проблемами сборок к сборщикам
<DropSQL> artus: проблема в том что у всех грузится ведь... мож ктот сталкивался :)
<serega3907> Выберите файловую систему ntfs (или ту, которая используется в вашем случае), ни в коем случае не выделяйте пункт "Форматировать раздел", иначе вы потеряете все свои данные!И последнее, точка монтирования. Среди выпадающего списка нужной нам директорÐ
<artus> DropSQL, проблема в том что ты пытаешся пользовать неизвечно что неизвесно кем собраное не понимая как его лечить
<artus> !255 | serega3907
<ubuntuhelp> serega3907: На серверах Freenode существуют технические сложности с сообщениями более 255 символов. Уважайте своих собеседников и не пишите длинных сообщений.
<DropSQL> artus: kubuntu это не оф. сборка? :)
<artus> DropSQL, эм, а она у тебя на заводится?
<DropSQL> artus: ну да, с образа не грузится
<serega3907> Но бывают ситуации, когда какой-то из дисков нужен постоянно. Например - у вас стоит torrent клиент в автозагрузке, который раздает данные с диска D. В таком случае, чтобы не приходилось каждый раз при старте системы заходить в меню, чтобы диск примонтирÐ
<artus> DropSQL, http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&source=hp&biw=1243&bih=671&q=+GLIB-WARNING&btnG=%D0%9F%D0%BE%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BA+%D0%B2+Google&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=
<artus> serega3907, да пополам ты сообщение пореж
<artus> serega3907, http://itmages.ru/image/view/163494/8eaebc95
<serega3907>  Но бывают ситуации, когда какой-то из дисков нужен постоянно. Например - у вас стоит torrent клиент в автозагрузке, который раздает данные с диска D. В таком случае, чтобы не приходилось к
<serega3907> каждый раз при старте системы заходить в меню, чтобы диск примонтировался, примонтируем его на этапе установки. оно?
<NGE01> да
<artus> serega3907, я же сказал уже ) загугли на предмет fstab+ntfs
<serega3907> спасибо!
<Sergey_IT> serega3907 http://www.google.ru/search?q=%D0%BC%D0%BE%D0%BD%D1%82%D0%B8%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5+ntfs+%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B7%D0%B4%D0%B5%D0%BB%D0%BE%D0%B2+fstab&submit=%D0%9F%D0%BE%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BA&sitesearch=ubuntu.ru&hl=ru
<serega3907> про nvidia optimus думаю лучше не спрашивать?
<Sergey_IT> а драйверов вроде еще нет
<artus> serega3907, http://www.debian-blog.ru/system/montirovanie-razdelov-i-diskov-v-debian.html
<serega3907> понял
<serega3907> (
<serega3907> я с этим ноутом столька уже хапнул-кошмар
<DropSQL> artus: ничего нет
<Sergey_IT> serega3907, если ты такие вопросы задаешь, то еще впереди будет еще хуже
<Sergey_IT> XuMuK[phone], алло, как слышишь? )
<serega3907> просто я когда перешел на убунту я ее ставил на пк,и проблемы которые возникали,ну 90% случаев решались с помощью гугла элементарно
<serega3907> на ноуте это ппц
<Pante59> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/04/zeitgeist-work-towards-gnome-3-2/
<Pante59> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/04/test-drive-for-natty-now-allows-install-free-try-out-of-almost-any-application/
<DropSQL> artus: там говорят что они не телепаты... а консоль больше ничего не выводит
<XuMuK[phone]> Sergey_IT, нормально,  а чо?)
<artus> DropSQL, ты uuid проверял? на соответствие тем что в грубе ?
<Sergey_IT> XuMuK[phone], скоро народ с холодильников заходить начнет )
<DropSQL> artus: в iso смотреть? я ж с флешки/диска гружусь
<serega3907> пощла установка...
<Zabadzzzz> как удалить framework35 в вайне?
<Pante59> кто пользовалса Synapse насколько удобно?
<XuMuK[phone]>  Sergey_IT, и не только с них))
<artus> DropSQL, эм.... у тя болванка не грузится?
<artus> или таки флешка ?
<DropSQL> artus:да
<artus> что да ?
<DropSQL> artus: и диск не грузился и флешка не грузился... в данный момент флешка... до этого другой линух был с диска
<artus> DropSQL, а образы ты чем и откуда тянул?
<artus> только не говори что браузером
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, ты тут? потому что в ябере ты молчишь...
<inkvizitor68sl> счас отвечу
<inkvizitor68sl> дай мне virt-manager то запустить
<DropSQL> artus: торрент
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, ааа, ок)
<DropSQL> artus: с оф. сайта, писал usb-creator-gtk
<artus> DropSQL, ну даже не знаю ) значит у тебя карма такая)
<artus> наверно ты много грешил вот оно и аукнулось)
<DropSQL> artus: yt dfhbfyn ^)
<DropSQL> artus: не вариант
<artus> DropSQL, а MD5 у тя сходится?
<artus> потому что или такое стечение обстоятельств что у тя битая флеша и убитый привод , или только искать телевата который угадает)
<DropSQL> artus: флешка не битая... с неё ставил ubuntu
<artus> DropSQL, это не показатель(
<DropSQL> artus: ну хз... диск купить? ): протестить? :) ещё раз...
<artus> я с убитой флешки тоже ставил одно, второе не ставило , третье ставило  и так далее
<[Raiden]> я помню бету какую-то не мог поставить
<artus> приходилось форматить каждый раз перед заливкой образа
<[Raiden]> хотя с того же имиджа в виртуалке всё было ок
<artus> DropSQL, в виртуалке образ запускается?
<artus> DropSQL, md5 сходится с тем что на трекере ?
<DropSQL> artus: образа и на сайте сходятся
<[Raiden]> Сначала меня улыбнул заголовок,  а потом место сша в рейтинге http://lenta.ru/news/2011/04/07/peaceful/
<[Raiden]> Мы оказывается очень кровожадные )
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/news/2011/04/07/coders/
<gcc_> ура
<DropSQL> artus: в упор не ясно в чем дело... завтра попробую на dvd-rw записать... посмотрю что будет
<[Raiden]> фдеуктфеу попробуй ещё
<[Raiden]> alternate
<artus> нафиг альтернейт
<DropSQL> [Raiden]: а в чем смысл этого алтернейт? :)
<artus> нетинстал
<shenmue> фдеуктфеу лучше
<[Raiden]> DropSQL: текстовый установщик, более функциональный , если режим эксперт выбран. Но тебе важно просто то что он другой.
<[Raiden]> и...
<shenmue> "Че за GUI'ня?" хорошая фраза
<[Raiden]> как именн оне ставится? что происходит?
<artus> @voice shenmue
<DropSQL> [Raiden]: посмотрю, но уже завтра вечером... :) сенкс
<artus> shenmue, очень)
<[Raiden]> нп
<DropSQL> ктот был в новой зеландии? :)
<shenmue> мои предки ооттуда
<[Raiden]> я за границей вообще небыл. Если Киев не считать.
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> ))
<DropSQL> не, мне интересно, реально там добрые люди? :)
<DropSQL> мож летом в гости слетать... если это действительно так :)
<[Raiden]> если прятать бумажник и не заходить в закоулки...
<[Raiden]> :)
<Sergey_IT> Кука съели в тех краях
<shenmue> и не светить айфоном
<shenmue> а репы гнома3 для maverick неть что ли? =(
<XuMuK> люди везде есть хорошие и есть гандоны...
<shenmue> @voice XuMuK
<shenmue> на
<shenmue> =(
<XuMuK> и за что же ето мне войс?
<XuMuK> попробуй обосновать...
<wesg> на лоре человек удачно обновился 4.10 - 10.10
<shenmue> слова плохие говоришь. тут же дети могут быть
<Pante59> <14
<shenmue> ссыль а то потерял вчера
<[Raiden]> гуд, а я недавно обновлял опенсусе, препрыгнув две версии.
<[Raiden]> успешно
<vladgobelen> и в итоге получилась вин7?
<XuMuK> shenmue, а теперь покажи мне пункт правил, где запрещено говорить "нехорошие" слова и, желательно, их списаг...
<shenmue> http://help.ubuntu.ru/terms/irc
<XuMuK> какой пункт?
<Sergey_IT> shenmue, а вот значек @ точно запрещен
<[Raiden]> wesg: а линк кинь
<shenmue> 2.1
<XuMuK> shenmue, ты прикалываешся чтоль?
<dmay> я за то чтобы забанить обоих!
<shenmue> а разве не матерное?
<XuMuK> shenmue, нет конечно...
<Sergey_IT> банить усех )
<dmay> wesg: а ет не ты разве обновлялся?
<Sergey_IT> дурной пример заразителен
<XuMuK> ыыы
<XuMuK> http://otvety.google.ru/otvety/thread?tid=7e90f4a0a71bb097
<XuMuK> оказываецо, не я первый)
<shenmue> http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/talks/6118909 обновление то самое
<NGE01> http://santyaho91.livejournal.com/1367679.html
<shenmue> Вы заблокированы за нарушение правил Вопросов и ответов на 30 дн.
<XuMuK> ща скрин сделаю...
<[Raiden]> ещё бы видео Этого действа
<dmay> shenmue: ты и там уже довыступался? )
<XuMuK> http://www.webpagescreenshot.info/img/915903-472011114424PM
<shenmue> бан через 2 дня проходит
<artus> @kban shenmue 3600 а почитай ка ты правила
<XuMuK> во во)
<dmay> накликал
<Sergey_IT> на клаве?
<XuMuK> а то ставят тут войты незашто)
<Sergey_IT> или мыше?
<dmay> Sergey_IT: на свою голову )
<NGE01> Sergey_IT: я чего-то не уловил юмора насчёт бана, что это было
<Sergey_IT> NGE01, а я здесь причем?
<dmay> о, нянямешники!
<NGE01> Sergey_IT: просто спрашиваю.... надо было проверить мне это было или нет, всё таки я кинул весёлую ссылку)))
<dmay> NGE01: зря напомнил, счас и за неё забанют )
<Pante59> @help
<ubuntuhelp> (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<dmay> а ссылка боянчег, кстати
<dmay> Pante59: и тебя забанют
<dmay> я вам тут что, вангой работать должен штоле?
<Pante59> dmay: че ето за команды @voice ?
<dmay> Pante59: не твоё, юзверьское дело ;)
<Pante59> dmay: все равно узнаю мне гугл на ухо шепнет
<dmay> Pante59: кто нить оз опов тебе на ухо шепнёт. банхаммером :3
<dmay> *оз=из
<Sergey_IT> Pante59, правила прочитай
<Pante59> dmay: ты иностранец чтоли на каком языке говориш:-D
<dmay> Pante59: ну, про язык это у тебя стоит спросить. особенная разновидность руского без запятых?
<Sergey_IT> Pante59, это убрусский
<dmay> и без мягких знаков на концах глаголлов
<dmay> и с волшебным словом "чтоли" :3
<Pante59> банхаммер это тюрский чтоли:-D
<dmay> Pante59: да ты-ж мерзкий нуб!!! на кол его!!
<Pante59> dmay: я то не это я то совсем то
<Pante59> виндокол
<dmay> Pante59: на, тебе это полезней: ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
<Pante59> весь список огласите пжалуста:-D
<dmay> Pante59: кстати, таки назрел нескромный вопрос - молодой человек, а сколько вам лет?
<Pante59> 10
<dmay> ты ета... позови-ка мамку, разговор к ней есть
<dmay> или папку, но папка больнее потом пороть будет
<Pante59> я здесь.....сына отойдика ща мама хакать будет
 * artus заряжает орудие свежепривезенными плюсами
<vladgobelen> Pante59: Когда похакаешь, не забудь за собой убрать..
<dmay> Pante59: Антонина Александровна, пожалуйста, не пускайте вашего сына в интернет. Интернету от него очень плохо.
<artus> _GerarD_, чего сломал?
<Pante59> dmay: его гугл забанил он к вам пришел
<_GerarD_> ни чего))
<artus> странно)
<Pante59> все отстаньте
<dmay> Pante59: И займитесь, наконец, его подготовкой к жизни - а то не знать что такое банхаммер и что ыбвают запятые в наше время просто опасно.
<artus> _GerarD_, ты сегодня сам на себя не похож )
<_GerarD_> artus а чё, я разве прихожу, только когда что то ломаю?
<dmay> artus: ты не Ъ! это поддельное чтосломал!!
<artus> @op
<dmay> artus: я требую компенсации за нарушенные авторские права!
<artus> dmay, я Ъ!
<artus> @deop
<dmay> artus: ты не Ъ, ты @, и не надо мне тут угрожать своей собакой 8]
<Pante59> umount dmay
<dmay> Pante59: man umount
<dmay> нубота :/
<artus> @voice dmay
<Pante59> ЫЫ
<dmay> плюююююсик! ^__^'
<dmay> ладно, ладно, пойду работать
<artus> хех)
<Pante59> dmay: ботом?
<artus> dmay, иди часик поработай и возвращайся)
<dmay> artus: ты спать уже уёдешь? ^_^'
<dmay> *уйдешь
<artus> dmay, недождешся)
<dmay> щи (
<dmay> тем не менее
<dmay>         private void MoveStopUp(int row)
<dmay> алга на плантации >.<
<vladgobelen> Кто знает, юнити сильно прибита к убунту?
<Pante59> vladgobelen: выпилить хочеш?
<vladgobelen> Pante59: Впилить..
<|rapidsp|> тваюмать
<Pante59> vladgobelen: а в чем проблема?
<vladgobelen> Pante59: Просто интересно, возможно ли будет ее перенести на другие дистрибутивы..
<Pante59> репы для них наверно есть етож гном запиленный
<wesg> <dmay> wesg: а ет не ты разве обновлялся?
<wesg> у меня сдохли иксы после 4.10 > 5.04, после чего я забил
<Pante59> wesg: раритет
<artus> надо было спорить ^_^
<wesg> надо было
<wesg> я верил в убунту до последнего, теперь линукс вобще ос не считаю
<_GerarD_> тогда бы он обновил
<_GerarD_> у него был бы стимул
<Pante59> wesg: debian
<dmay> wesg: лол
<_GerarD_> а так ему просто водку пить не  с кем было... а убунту 4.10 была так сказать собутыльницей
<wesg> Pante59, что дебиан?
<Pante59> ахаха!!!Unity выдержала 412 открытых окон Nautilus и упала))))
<inkvizitor68sl> лол
<_GerarD_> вот делать то нечего))
<_GerarD_> 412 окон открывать)
<Pante59> :-D
<_GerarD_> ещё и считать)
<vladgobelen> Pante59: http://enotstvo.selfip.org/pb/1018/
<XuMuK> как раскладку через консоль менять?
<XuMuK> loadkeys выдает нет файла es
<NGE01> XuMuK: man xkb
<XuMuK> откуда иксы то...
<XuMuK> если б всё было так просто...
<Pante59> vladgobelen: +
<Pante59> _GerarD_: скрипт считал и открывал можно сказать убунту самоубилась:-D
<_GerarD_> кошкама самаубильсама
<Pante59> начальника ма
<|Philipp2007|> приветсвую всех!
<_GerarD_> и Вам  привет!
<NGE01> XuMuK: может это поможет
<|Philipp2007|> Не кто еще гнома третьего не ставил? А то что то по отзывам не очень народ его воспринял
<NGE01> XuMuK:  http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%B2%D0%BE%D1%81%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BB%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5_%D1%80%D0%B0%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%BB%D0%B0%D0%B4%D0%BA%D0%B8_%D0%BA%D0%BB%D0%B0%D0%B2%D0%B8%D0%B0%D1%82%D1%83%D1%80%D1%8B
<Pante59> пойду в хроме попробую запустить 200 вкладок,что гтшен скажет на ето?:-D
<vladgobelen> Pante59: фф легко откроет
<XuMuK> NGE01, попробую, спасибо)
<Pante59> значит 1000 наверочку
<|Philipp2007|> Тестирование браузеров на глюки что ли ))))
<|Philipp2007|> оперативки не хватит наверное
<Pante59> безделье
<vladgobelen> |Philipp2007|: 150 вкладок - 600-700мб
<Pante59> 2 г мало будет наверное
<Pante59> до 1000 не дотяну
<vladgobelen> Pante59: Если открывать одинаковые, меньше жрать будут.
<Pante59> а если просто домашнюю
<vladgobelen> минимум
<|Philipp2007|> У меня в буке 4 гига стоит так конька показывает что занято около 900. Полтора с виртуалкой. Так что вот он способ применения всего объема оперативки XD
<Pante59> отлично посмотрим скока будет открыватса по времени час два:-D
<XuMuK> а де в русской раскладке #?
<artus> 3
<Pante59> 3
<XuMuK> №
<Pante59> синхронно
<NGE01> XuMuK: а метод научного тыка?
<XuMuK> если с шифтом
<vladgobelen> нету ее в русской раскладке вроде
<vladgobelen> как и собаки
<Pante59> нет ток англ
<XuMuK> ппц
<XuMuK> опять засада
<lastsn0w> привет всем. Как заставить нормально работать мышь A4tech XL-747H Ubuntu 10.10 i386
<lastsn0w> Левый клик перестаёт работать
<vladgobelen> lastsn0w: http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/linux/115337/ почитай
<|Philipp2007|> ну раз ни кто гнома третьего не ставил то и я не буду.
<NGE01> |Philipp2007|: поставь на ВМ
<Pante59> хром здох на 200
<|Philipp2007|> да у меня инет долгий. не хочеться пару часов убить не на что. вот и интересую как он
<NGE01> Pante59: проверь на сколько ие дохнет а то у меня там питомец сейчас пашет, очень не хочеться его убивать
<Pante59> |Philipp2007|: гивняшка как по мне судить могу по лив сиди
<Pante59> NGE01: я такое не держу
<NGE01> Pante59: а вот я держу .... для издевательств и потому что сканер только под форточками работает
<|Philipp2007|> надо наверное 3.2 дождаться. а там уже посмотрим.
<Pante59> NGE01: таже история с тв тюнером юсб
<|Philipp2007|> NGE01: а какой сканер? у меня benq стоит но пока не пробывал
<NGE01> Pante59: понимаю тебя
<NGE01> |Philipp2007|: canoscan 4200F
<Pante59> NGE01: я нащел выход....забил юзаю онлайн тв:-D
<Pante59> нашел*
<NGE01> Pante59:  кинь линки, а то у меня буржуйский ип
<Pante59> на что ?на тв?
<NGE01> Pante59: да
<NGE01> Pante59: а то я зомби-бокс не смотрел с нового года
<Pante59> NGE01: например http://onlinetb.com.ua/
<Pante59> куча их гугли по вкусу
<NGE01> Pante59: спасибо
<Pante59> я хохлядские смотрю:-D
<NGE01> а я вот РФ буду *WASSUP*
<Pante59> NGE01: http://www.sltv.ru/
<Pante59> Гик№1http://www.sltv.ru/comments/clip-1619/
<Pante59> что думаете? http://www.sltv.ru/comments/clip-1630/
<go8765> у меня событие личного характера : я наконец-то понял что howto и wiki (я так понимаю что это и есть маны) - это не страшно, а скорее интересно. и что я их могу читать :) (расту в собственных глазах) :)
<Pante59> go8765: это откровение?
<go8765> Pante59: просто захотелось поделиться радосными эмоциями :)
<artus> go8765, хавту и вики не всегда собственно ман )
<artus> go8765, но мыслиш ты правильно)
<go8765> artus: ну вот это похоже вроде на ман http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/conky ... ?
<artus> угу
<go8765> artus: а то я при слове ман раньше думал что всё пропало ... :)
<Pante59> интерестно сколько юзверей здесь будет 28 го числа ??
<artus> столько же
<Pante59> 10:-D
<go8765> а что будет 28 ?
<Pante59> man
<Pante59> :-D
<wesg> линуксоиды компьютерщики да? какой hdd купить
<[Raiden]> большой
<wesg> ну смотрю прайс на nix.ru
<artus> и квадратный)
<wesg> я с железом давно не сталкивался только с ноутами
<Pante59> wesg: 100500 теробайтный
<artus> ну инк вдшку толи блек, толи блу советует
<artus> говорит они кошерные
<wesg> ну каждый советует то что сам юзает
<[Raiden]> если там будет что-то лезать и пылиться, то вд грин сойдет. Если предполагается что будет ос, то не грин
<[Raiden]> и ещё сча диски пошли с AF
<wesg> вд грин эт на 5200рпм вроде да?
<[Raiden]> ну где-то так
<wesg> ну пофиг, там писать с авер тв тюнера поток  в 264 на диск
<wesg> вот задача в выборе диска
<Pante59> http://bookee.ru/about/versions/
<[Raiden]> Hitachi HDS723020BLA642   без AF  / 7200 / 64мб сата 6  или Western Digital WD2002FAEX  аналог.
<[Raiden]> если деньги есть )
<wesg> HDD 2 Tb SATA-II 300 Western Digital Caviar Green <WD20EARS> 64Mb   - 100 баксов
<wesg> класс
<artus> Pante59, это к чему было ?
<[Raiden]> этот как раз 5200рпм
<[Raiden]> и с аф
<[Raiden]> там блоки по 4кб, и внутри какая-то софтина делает из них виртуальыне по 512 байт
<[Raiden]> хотя может это и не сильно страшно
<[Raiden]> а цена это да, радует )
<wesg> а мне то что
<artus> @voice Pante59
<wesg> я даже не знаю что такое блоки
<wesg> в винде заработает думаю
<[Raiden]> и в лине заработает, в винде в вин7, в хп надо разбивать не средствами ос, иначе будет потеря в скорости. И придется выравнивать разделы
<wesg> разбиваьт зачем?
<[Raiden]> хп короче разбивает разделы с 63 сектора, а на жисках с аф надо что бы был ократно 8
<wesg> ой это думаешь я вобще буду про это думать?
<[Raiden]> имелось в виду создание раздела
<[Raiden]> если у тебя будет вин хп и такой диск + захват видео со сжатием налету
<[Raiden]> будешь!
<wesg> оно будет писать из коробки я думаю
<[Raiden]> а..
<wesg> я же не гик красноглазый чтобы думать лишние мысли про сектора всякие - зачем?
<[Raiden]> тогда любой какой нравится )
<wesg> и получить прирост полтора процента в скорости
<[Raiden]> там будет разница в 50%
<wesg> 60мб/c против 120?
<wesg> мне хватит
<wesg> и я не очень уверен в правдивости этой информации про 50% , без обид
<[Raiden]> 120? на самом дешевом винте тихой линейки?
<wesg> есть какие то пруфы?
<wesg> ну и сколько думаешь этот грин новый даст на запись
<[Raiden]> wesg: сам гугли, мне лень пруфы искать.
<wesg> ну это похоже на бред
<wesg> но про железо спорить особо не могу , нуб я
<wesg> но чтобы из за размера сектора скорость упала пополам - как то не знаю
<[Raiden]> а теперь, попробуй процитировать меня, где я такое сказал
<[Raiden]> скорость падает, из-за смещения на 512байт раздела
<[Raiden]> вместо 1 блока , читается два
<[Raiden]> А не из-за размера
<[Raiden]> просто надо это  учитывать и разбивать не в хп и всё
<wesg> да , извини -  я в этом не понимаю ничего
<wesg> и из коробк в хп будет все плохо?
<artus> в xp из коробки вообще все плохо )
<[Raiden]> [02:06:05] [[Raiden]]и в лине заработает, в винде в вин7, в хп надо разбивать не средствами ос
<[Raiden]> и везде будет хорошо
<wesg> в хп из коробки не все плохо
<wesg> ну ладно, опять начнется. можно вопрос - если собирать минимальный десктоп с external видео - сколько денег придется потратить?
<wesg> не смотрел цены на железо давно, вот hdd удивился посмотрев цены
<_GerarD_> artus можно перейти на другую архитектуру без потери всего что есть? перейти надо с x64 на x86
<[Raiden]> тыс 15+-
<wesg> нет
<bacbok> Всемм привет!
<wesg> ну материнская плата 2-3к, остальное знаю
<wesg> привет!
<[Raiden]> дешевле если можно, то счовсем уг
<wesg> какой нибудь интел сенди + нвидия 250 гтс чето такое
<bacbok> Кто знает как в Убунту сломать пароль на документ exel?
<wesg> никак.
<wesg> только брутить - но времени займет много и может быть вобще не получится
<wesg> Португальский футбольный клуб "Порту" разгромил московский "Спартак" со счетом 5:1 в первом матче 1/4 финала Лиги Европы.
<bacbok> для офтопика-то програмок полно для этого дела, а вот под Убунту никогда ещё не пробовад
<bacbok> *пробовал
<[Raiden]> http://www.ixbt.com/news/hard/index.shtml?12/77/59
<[Raiden]> нибудь интел сенди - на минимальный не тянет ) Хотя можно попробвать.  i3-2100 с боксовым кулером стоит примерно 3750 , мамку в пределах 3500 думаю найти можно.
<[Raiden]> сравни с ценами никса http://www.justcom.ru , если не лень
<wesg> bacbok, так они все основаны на бруте
<wesg> [Raiden], ну просто сенди купить хочу потому что с запасом
<wesg> потом апгрейдить его легче
<wesg> Ноутбук Lenovo ThinkPad SL510 <2847RE9> Pent T4500(2.3)/2048/320/DVD-RW/WiFi/cam/Win7HB/15.6"/2.51 кг 15к рублей - нафиг десктопы :)
<wesg> надо жене купить
<[Raiden]> я бы не поменял свой деск на ноут. 15 дюймов у меня был экран 10 лет назад. :) Вот как добавкавторой комп - не отказался бы.
<wesg> возможно
<wesg> ты просто не понимаешь всей мощи - ноут можно подключить к доку, к монитору - будет большой экран
<wesg> можно с ним выйти на лавочку в парк, поехать поесть, ходить по дому с ним
<[Raiden]> ну да, только ноут + экран уже не 15 т.р.
<wesg> но придя на свое место где работаешь или что там делаешь - подключить к доку и монитору и как будто полноценный пк
<[Raiden]> и апгрейдить не выйдет, и хдд не впихшуть несколько штук
<wesg> а, дело в деньгах?
<wesg> понятно. а зачем его апгрейдить?
<wesg> новый купил и все
<wesg> или другой hdd/ssd
<[Raiden]> я так думаю, что да ) Если ты собрался покупать минимальынй комп и самый дешевый хдд
<wesg> ну не себе же :(
<[Raiden]> а.. )
<vladgobelen> wesg: Когда он сломается, для тебя будет неслабый сюрприз.
<[Raiden]> Ладно, не обращай внимания. Эт оя слегка завелся после слов типа бред.
<vladgobelen> А они редко работают дольше срока гарантии.
<wesg> о. опять красноглазые фанаты
<wesg> [Raiden], ну я ведь тот кавиар грин  не себе в ноут буду пихать
<[Raiden]> а бреда там никакого нет. каждый сектор 8 кб физически, а виртуально по 512байт, смещаем на 1 виртуальный в сторону, и винту придется читать секторов ровно в два раза больше 4+4.
<wesg> vladgobelen, когда ноут сломается - я куплю новый
<[Raiden]> ой, 4 т.е.
<wesg> я уже извинился, ну еще раз извини - я в этом не понимаю
<wesg> мог сказать лишнее
<[Raiden]> ок
<vladgobelen> wesg: За те же деньги у меня в 3 раза более мощный комп, который проработает так ж раза в три дольше.
<_GerarD_> какую систему лучше ставить на АМД?
<_GerarD_> 64 бита или 32?
<wesg> _GerarD_, win 7
<wesg> vladgobelen, а у меня куча ноутов и я банально положив их в сумку перемешаюсь по миру
<wesg> мне везде летать с десктопом в грузовом отсеке?:)
<vladgobelen> wesg: Угу. Давай еще расскажи нам про грузовичек с ноутами.
<wesg> а, не веришь?
<_GerarD_> wesg нее, я не про Вин спрашиваю, если бы интересовался Вин системами, спросил бы не на этом канале
<vladgobelen> wesg: Просто ты чушь несешь.
<vladgobelen> _GerarD_: озу сколько?
<wesg> ну да, откуда такое бывает  , у человека - куча ноутов
<wesg> сказки
<_GerarD_> wesg гиг
<wesg> _GerarD_, ставь i3886
<_GerarD_> будет 5
<_GerarD_> завтра
<wesg> и pae
<vladgobelen> _GerarD_: Ставь x86_64
<wesg> 64 - для дураков
<[Raiden]> _GerarD_: с 4гб думаю 64бит, может быть, если 2 гб , тоже. Если меньше, то 32бит. 64 бит софт ощутимо жирней.
<vladgobelen> _GerarD_: И не слушай тролля.
<wesg> [Raiden], а че не pae ?
<[Raiden]> wesg: если железо позволяет 64бит ставить и памяти достаточно, то не вижу смысла отказываться.
<wesg> ты сам написал - жирней
<_GerarD_> x86_64 не поддерживает же i386 приложения
<wesg> плюс проблемы с 32 бит софтом
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Винда пока нормально не может работать с 64, так что спорить с ним пока бесполезно.
<wesg> ой, пойду я из этого зоопарка, один рейден адекватный остался
<wesg> когда это чучело снова забанят можно будет поболтать :)
<vladgobelen> _GerarD_: В линуксе все приложения доступны для 64
<_GerarD_> не ставится
<[Raiden]> с 32 бит софтом, ест ьпроблемы с установкой - это так. Но ставить можно. И ещё, в линуксе, в отличие от виндовс, 64 бит софт есть.
<[Raiden]> т.е. репозитории 64 бит версии дистрибутива такие же большие
<vladgobelen> _GerarD_: Причем на убунту ты можешь запускать обе архитектуры без проблем.
<artus> [Raiden], и еще с ним бывает гемор
<[Raiden]> artus: какой?
<_GerarD_> Хорошо...
<wesg> artus, забанишь если расскажу про 64 бит софт?
<[Raiden]> Поверю в любой обоснованный тобой гемор )
<[Raiden]> а необоснованный - нет
<[Raiden]> )
<_GerarD_> Как поставить пакет дэб собранный для i386 систем на убунту х64
<_GerarD_> ?????
<artus> ну судя по вопросам на предмет не работает скайп, звук, еще чего то  ... в чем смысл 64 если человек нифига ниразу не будет пользоватцо плюсами оной?
<vladgobelen> _GerarD_: А зачем?
<wesg> _GerarD_, не работает - значит не надо
<artus> wesg, да говори )
<[Raiden]> это сложно, надо распаковывать пакет , куда-т окласть, что бы не заменило собой 64бит либы и ту же самую программу (гыгы) в 64 битном виде.
<vladgobelen> _GerarD_: Ставь х64
<wesg> artus, не, ты написал выше уже
<artus> wesg, неужто я угадал? )
<[Raiden]> artus: а в 32бит скайп у всех работает? :)
<_GerarD_> artus а с чего ты взял что я про скайп говорю?
<wesg> кто мне раскажет чем плохо 32bit + pae , тому дам 10 баксов
<artus> да )
<[Raiden]> Хм.
<vladgobelen> _GerarD_: http://enotstvo.selfip.org/pb/1019/
<_GerarD_> я говорю про вайн скомпиленный с патчем
<wesg> у меня куча серверов с pae. и все ок
<_GerarD_> он на 32 бита сделан
<_GerarD_> можно ли его поставить на систему 64?
<[Raiden]> wesg: ничем, просто это 32бит + возможность юзать больше рам. Ещё на процесс нельзя выбелить больше 4гб рам, но это врятли существенно.
<artus> [Raiden], тебе опять же видимо не задавали вопросы как крикрутить флеш к 64 )
<[Raiden]> А 64бит лучше тем, что оно есть и местами быстрее работает
<artus> [Raiden], а нафига основной массе лемингов 4ре гига рама на процес?
<wesg> [Raiden], man pae
<[Raiden]> wesg: ?
<wesg> ой
<wesg> извини
<wesg> началось все с <_GerarD_> будет 5
<wesg> 5гб рам - или ущербное x86-64, или крутое pae
<wesg> кстати 5гб это как?
<wesg> 1 +2 +2 ?
<vladgobelen> artus: http://enotstvo.selfip.org/pb/1020/
<[Raiden]> а.. Ну я и не спорю, хоть 9, но 1 конкретный процесс боль 4гб занять не сможет.
<vladgobelen> artus: уже давно нет проблем с флэшем и 64
<wesg>  а навскидку какой процесс столько съест? я знаю, что вопрос кривой, но тем не менее
<wesg> vladgobelen, флеш не нужен ведь
<wesg> проприетарщина!
<[Raiden]> тут правда надо заметить, что 64бит превью флэш работает получше, чем тот который в репах
<artus> vladgobelen, если у тебя с ним нет рпоблем то это не значит что другие не ноют по этому поводу )
<vladgobelen> artus: Хм, я им просто не пользуюсь, но как минимум он доступен.
<wesg> [Raiden], ты бы видел разницу между win32 adobe flash vs linux
<[Raiden]> в общем, с закрытым софтом некотоыре проблемы есть. Т.к. он не редко бывает только 32бит.
<wesg> [Raiden], <wesg>  а навскидку какой процесс столько съест? я знаю, что вопрос кривой, но тем не менее
<[Raiden]> например я видел платный двд плейер под линукс, только в 32бит версии.
<artus> [Raiden], ну че, джедаи ж не здаютцо) они грызут кактус и прикручивают его )
<[Raiden]> artus: а фишка в том, что 32бит софт пускать можно. Любой. Ограничивает только то, что в /usr/lib32 мало либ ) Кстати в отличие от виндовс, ге всё есть.
<wesg> можно еще мысль провоцирующую кину сюда? хотелось бы услышать мнения
<wesg> в убунте кстати нет теперь /usr/lib32
<[Raiden]> короче в случае запуска 32бит софтины, можно поиметь геморой.
<artus> [Raiden], оно то можно, только зачем?
<wesg> почему линукс пользователи так агрессивны?
<[Raiden]> artus: Ну, а если незачем, то и проблем в 64бит убунте никаких.
<wesg> http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/screenshots/6124095?lastmod=1302212327555 !!!!!!!!!!!!!
<wesg> Ubuntu 4.10->11.04
<artus> [Raiden], ну да) ходит по каталогам, подсовываем ручками либы ) ога)
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: А давай попробуем найти конкретную проблему.
<wesg> конкретная проблема - в фанатиках
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Не чтото мифическое, типа вот я слышал про двд плеер, а то, что действительно будет проблемой под 64.
<[Raiden]> 1 из проблем я могу показать. 1 мин
<wesg> vladgobelen, mplayer и дорожки, ты так  ине ответил
<[Raiden]> вот , тут пришлось доставить 32бит либу http://raiden-ut.blogspot.com/2009/04/quake1.html
<_GerarD_> можно ли как нибудь не записывая образ ни на диск ни на флэшку поставить убунту?
<_GerarD_> Я имею ввиду средствами граб?
<wesg> тебе щас скажут что квейк проприетарен и не нужен
<wesg> _GerarD_, из линукса?
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: омг)) Квейк первый
<[Raiden]> )
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: давай более реальную проблему)
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: А то я могу так привести в пример варкрайт2000
<vladgobelen> варкрафт*
<wesg> меня все игнорят? или опять неудобные вопросы не отвечают
<[Raiden]> с мплейером ещё может быть. Некоторые кодеки не реализованы\редкие и есть только в в виде длл 32битных. И соотв прилепить их можно только 32бит мплейеру.
<[Raiden]> это довольно редкая проблема, но есть
<wesg> дело и не в кодеках
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: http://enotstvo.selfip.org/pb/1019/
<wesg> нет сплиттера для линукса. ни одного
<_GerarD_> wesg срествами граб2, само с собой линукс
<wesg> _GerarD_, man cp
<wesg> cp -ax откуда куда
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: для редких проблем и редкие решения
<wesg> потом чрут и инстал граб
<[Raiden]> wesg: что такое сплиттер?
<_GerarD_> то есть я хочу поставить убунту 32 битную из под убунту 64 бита?
<[Raiden]> vladgobelen: решение сборка 32бит мплейера - хавту есть )
<wesg> [Raiden], если ты правда хочешь обсудить вопрос, то дам линк
<[Raiden]> wesg: не, тогда не хочу )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Как гном работает?
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Пользуюсь влц, никаких проблем.
<wesg> [Raiden], http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/desktop/5402122 ну так глянь на досуге
<wesg> проблема все еще не решена ни одним плеером
<[Raiden]> Nor8: я посмотрел что это старая бета и сделал 2 скриншота и сразу закрыл.
<_GerarD_> artus
<[Raiden]> wesg: Хм, с мкв у меня тоже были проблемы. в мплейер\смплейер
<[Raiden]> могу только послать попробовать открыт ьв тотеме или в плейере на основе xine
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Не знаю, все играет даже на стандартном. Кодекм только все поставить нужно
<wesg> [Raiden], нене, все открывается
<wesg> а вот не выбрать как смотреть
#ubuntu-ru 2011-04-08
<wesg> режисерскую версию или обычную и тд
<wesg> только компилять мплеер с патчем из левого репа
<_GerarD_> я не понимаю сленга местного... подскажи пожалуйста, можно ли что нибудь сделать, что бы после перезагрузки из списка выбора загрузчика граб, выбрать установку и поставить другую убунту?
<[Raiden]> _GerarD_: с хдд хочешь ставить?
<_GerarD_> да
<[Raiden]> можно, сча
<Nor8> )))
<wesg> _GerarD_, я пьян и не могу пошагово дать инструкцию, но ты можешь через cp -ax скопировать файлы на раздел, потом чрутнуться туда и установить граб. или даже без чрута
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Проблема решена в той же теме. Это уже троллинг.
<wesg> какой?
<wesg> микрофон на conexant? пришел апдейт в убунту - и все отпало
<wesg> нахер мне такие апдейты
<_GerarD_> wesg завязывай пить, и юзать мастдайку... и будет мозг работать как часы
<_GerarD_> ибо линукс заставляет мозг работать
<artus> @voice wesg
<artus> wesg, не ругайсо
<wesg> _GerarD_, я люблю линукс. я не люблю его фанатов
<wesg> почему когда я ищу способ решения проблемы - мне кричат  - "в линуксе все работает, ты нуб и руки из попы"
<wesg> а способа нет вообще
<[Raiden]> _GerarD_: вот тут , только надо алтернейт сд, в десктопном может чего-то не хватить https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux
<wesg> в скайпе нет видеоконференций, три железки моих не работают там, в плеерах нет нормального сплиттера, фф тормознее вин версии ( ну это ладно еще)
<[Raiden]> у меня какая-то левая вебкам от thrust
<[Raiden]> всё ок
<[Raiden]> )
<wesg> когда я прихожу на форум или в чат , пытаясь решить проблему - получаю кучу ненависти и недоверия
<Volkodav>  никто 3 гнома не ставил ещё ?
<_GerarD_> [Raiden] а по этому мануалу можно? как думаешь? http://www.zenway.ru/page/grub-2-booting-from-iso-img
<wesg> когда я купил последний ноут, будучи фанатом убунты - поставил туда - обрадовался тому что все из коробки работает, даже wifi, веб камера и микрофон
<_GerarD_> Я буду ставить на другой раздел на том же хдд
<wesg> пришел какой то апдейт и микрофон отпал
<[Raiden]> wesg: ну, линукс есть какой есть.  Если скажем, есть недовольство по мплейер, ты можеш ьпослать багрепорт, переписать сам, либо забить и пойти смотреть в винду.
<[Raiden]> по вкусу
<wesg> я пошел искать совета - и меня обозвали нубом
<wesg> [Raiden], я понимаю, но разве правильно красноглазие его фанатов, как правило глупеньких?
<[Raiden]> wesg: я сегодня видел на канале про винду, как чел спросил что такое дефрагментация.
<_GerarD_> wesg помоги своими силами, если ты так хочешь, чтобы всё работало как часы...
<Nor8> )))
<artus> wesg, ну дык бубунта ж) обновки в ней это игра в рускую рулетку)
<wesg> дальше, повторюсь - скачал 2 фильма и не смог выбрать между режиссерской и театральной версией
<[Raiden]> И отвечать пришлось мне, т.к. вин юзеры просто ржали
<[Raiden]> :)
<wesg> artus, ну а что, в другом линуксе не так?
<wesg> _GerarD_, я не против линукса, я против его фанатов
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Смешно другое, таких пользователей в 21-ом веке мильёны)))
<vladgobelen> _GerarD_: Это просто тролль, причем бездарный. Советую не вестись.
<artus> wesg, ну у меня 1н раз только была проблема ) когда в дебиане поломали дкмс от нвидии)
<wesg> линукс может быть отличной осью для десктопа, но фанатики которые за него воюют - портят все впечатление
<artus> видети ли ей проприетарные дрова не понравились)
<artus> wesg, дык не слушай их)
<wesg> artus, ну я линукс юзаю с начала 2000 вроде, и проблем была куча
<artus> wesg, ну я про последние 3/4 года как на деб перелез)
<Nor8>  wesg: Про фанатиков линукса слышу впервые, от тебя)))
<wesg> artus,  и в винде куча была проблем. но когда проблемы хочется решить - просишь помощи у сообщества, а оно кричит - нуб. не осилил. вместо того чтобы УВИДЕТЬ проблему, и пытаться ее исправить
<wesg> ну да, легче спрятать голову в песок и как бы все круто
<wesg> Nor8, мы незнакомы вроде
<_GerarD_> artus, [Raiden] мне поможет этот мануал? http://www.zenway.ru/page/grub-2-booting-from-iso-img
<Nor8> wesg: Незнакомы, но я старше, потому обращение "ты" вполне оправдано и не носит оскорбительного характера
<artus> _GerarD_, а фиг тебя знает поможет он тебе или нет) хм... но гипотетически должен
<[Raiden]> попробуй. Если не поможет используй то что я дал, там надо распаковать файлы и строка для груб 2 есть
<[Raiden]> я незнаю
<wesg> Nor8, в интернете стыдно Выкать
<Nor8> wesg: Есть ситуации, когда не стыдно )))
<wesg> Nor8, я имел ввиду непонятно, почему ты впервые слышишь от меня про фанатиков линукса
<Nor8> wesg: Не встречал таковых
<wesg> я сам был таким, ну слава богу прошло
<wesg> только линуксоиды могут срать, когда спросишь совет про гном - набегают кедерасты
<Nor8> wesg: Энтузиастов видел, фанатиков не встречал
<wesg> спросишь про кеды - набегают гномеры
<artus> wesg, и тех и тех накол) коробка рулит)
<artus> ^_^
<wesg> и с такой ненавистью набегают, что противно. откуда ?
<markmx> приветствую, в очередной раз отрубились в xfce4 горячие кнопки, при попытке стартанусть хелпер получаю вот что xfce4-settings-helper-WARNING **: Failed to connect to session manager
<artus> ну это так, в парядке лечисеского отступления)
<markmx> в прошлый раз получалось, счас чота вот выпендрежничает
<artus> wesg, круче только когда фанатики оперы прибегают)
<wesg> markmx, xfce не нужно, кеды гном рулят!
<wesg> artus, про оперу лучше не начинать
<artus> wesg, )))
<[Raiden]> не везет япошкам. Вчера их снова тряхонуло
<[Raiden]> 7.4 балла
<markmx> текс ну что делать то?
<[Raiden]> markmx: форум\гугль , видать мало тут любителей хфце
<wesg> ставить кеды или гном
<markmx> гном стоит, вот балуюсь с иксами
<artus> да пофигу если чесно)
<markmx> ладно, да поможет мне всемогущи ребут
<wesg> можно еще расскажу историю?
<artus> валяй
<wesg> познакомился с девочкой, теперь моя жена скоро. она говорит давай фильм посмотрим. я ей - ок, только кодеки доставлю и тд
<go8765> :)
<go8765> уже смешно :)
<wesg> доставил кодеки, а у smplayer баг с курсором - каждые 5 сек на экране мелькает
<wesg> пришлось прятать его в угол чтобы ей не мешало
<wesg> линукс :)
<Nor8> wesg: Всё, свадьба расстроилась?)))
<artus> ты бубунту с линуксом не путай )
<[Raiden]> держи дежурное,заранее заготовленное, играющееся кино :)
<wesg> ну а что, в генту другой смплеер?
<wesg> там починили потом
<wesg> теперь вот форк вышел смплеера  - и опять зоопарк.
<Nor8> Ставил себе смплеер, снес сразу, не понравился
<go8765> хорошо - хоть ты её не сказал - сейчас протестю десяток плееров и подключю их репозитории и сделаю нескольно апдейтов... :)
<artus> wesg, вон у меня ворточка веселее отмочила) зависла, была отправлена в ребут и фсе) синька )
<go8765> а то до фильма бы и не дошло дело ... :)
<wesg> artus, ну я и не спорю
<[Raiden]> я там минимальный режим на средний клик ставлю и смплейер превращается в мплйер.
<wesg> могу показать кучу линуксов таких, но смысл
<[Raiden]> только, в любой момент есть доступ к опциям через ифейс.
<wesg> у меня вон винда стоит и не хрюкает, ни антивируса ни подобной дряни
<Nor8>  wesg:  У тебя видеокарта какая, кстати?
<wesg> на леново с которого пишу нвидия 310м
<inkvizitor68sl> wesg: обычная? или оптимус?
<artus> wesg, ну опять же причем тут линукс к отдельновзятым дистрибутивам?
<wesg> обычная
<wesg> в процессоре есть видео но оно вроде залочено
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<wesg> про невозможность выбора театрикал cut и тд - уже говорил
<wesg> НИКАК
<wesg> ну и про железки старые, мне тут постоянно говорят что старые и линукс потому их и не поддерживает
<wesg> <artus> wesg, ну опять же причем тут линукс к отдельновзятым дистрибутивам? // лмнукс это ядро, ты про это?
<[Raiden]> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0408/h_1302218712_aaa3cf9934.png
<wesg> не понял к чему скрин, ну ок :)
<wesg> у кого то есть опыт запуска awn/gnome в винде?
<artus> wesg, и про это тоже, как и про то что у разных дистрибутивов свои репы с софтом и свои глюки с оным
<[Raiden]> Да там выше сказали что смплейер не понравился. К этому скрин.
<vladgobelen> wesg: виндовс медиа плеер поддерживает дорожки?
<wesg> я не видел его даже :)
<wesg> ну видел лет 8 назад
<vladgobelen> wesg: В чем проблема его заюзать?
<[Raiden]> через сторонние фильтры в общем-то дорожки можно переключать в вмп
<wesg> смотрю фильмы через форкс windows media player classic - home cinema
<wesg> vladgobelen, зачем мне ущербный плеер?
<[Raiden]> сам он уг, но некоторые сторонние дс фильтры могут его расширить
<vladgobelen> wesg: Чтобы посмотреть два битых фильма.
<vladgobelen> Нет?
<wesg> нет
<Nor8> Дебианщики есть среди нас или оне на своем канале?
<vladgobelen> Ок.
<wesg> ОТКРЫТЫЙ софт под виндой - его играет
<vladgobelen> Жалуйся дальше
<wesg> под линукс нет ни 1 плеера который его нормально играет
<vladgobelen> wesg: ВМП
<wesg> ну что не так то?
<wesg> что вмп?
<[Raiden]> Nor8: их канал тут есть. Что-то с правшивать почти бесполезно.
<vladgobelen> wesg: ВМП его играет
<[Raiden]> или как повезет
<wesg> Nor8, у меня есть дебиан на серверах штук 5 может
<wesg> vladgobelen, причем тут вмп?
<Nor8> wesg: Что за формат у тебя не один плеер не играет?
<vladgobelen> wesg: Мы про фильм?
<wesg> http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/desktop/5402122
<wesg> vladgobelen, угу
<artus> wesg, mplayer переключение видеодорожек (поддерживается только в MPEG-TS, AVI и libavformat) "_"
<wesg> там не видеодорожки
<vladgobelen> wesg: ВМП - видео-плеер
<wesg> vladgobelen,круто
<Nor8> wesg: Кодеки все поставь и будет тебе счастье
<wesg> Nor8, неа
<artus> Nor8, а тебе чего от них надо?
<wesg> нет ни в 1 плеере функции выбора такого
<wesg> ну в линуксовых
<vladgobelen> wesg: Читай выше.
<inkvizitor68sl> мда
<inkvizitor68sl> сайт оперы фееричен
<inkvizitor68sl> вот мне надо скачать вендовозную версию
<inkvizitor68sl> как бы это сделать...
<Nor8> artus: От кого, от них?
<artus> Nor8, 02:28             Nor8 | Дебианщики есть среди нас или оне на своем канале?
<inkvizitor68sl> о!
<inkvizitor68sl> нашел
<[Raiden]> inkvizitor68sl: http://ru.opera.com/browser/download/?custom=yes
<inkvizitor68sl> Nor8: есть
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden]: хы..)
<wesg> vladgobelen, ну ты ведь упертый, я не могу с тобой что то обсуждать
<wesg> inkvizitor68sl, угу криво
<inkvizitor68sl> так
<wesg> http://ru.opera.com/download/get.pl?id=33426&thanks=true&sub=true
<Nor8>  inkvizitor68sl: Последняя версия Дебиана стоит у тебя?
<inkvizitor68sl> осталось теперь хром скачать под оффтопик..
<inkvizitor68sl> кхе кхе
<vladgobelen> wesg: Я тебе решение назвал?
<wesg> vladgobelen, неа.
<inkvizitor68sl> Nor8: ты про десктоп?
<wesg> в линуксе никак не посмотришь
<vladgobelen> wesg: Смотри выше.
<Nor8> inkvizitor68sl: да
<wesg> vladgobelen, WMP ?
<inkvizitor68sl> Nor8: э не. тогда я пас.
<[Raiden]> Насчет болтовни выше, про  проблемы 64бит версий прошу заметить, что 64бит опера есть под линукс\бисд и нету под виндовс.
<inkvizitor68sl> на ноутах я презренный убунтоид
<artus> Nor8, у меня последняя
<Nor8> inkvizitor68sl: Ну-ну, не перебарщивай)))
<vladgobelen> wesg: Никто не мешает тебе воспользоваться проприетарным плеером.
<inkvizitor68sl> Nor8: так чего хотел то?
<Nor8> artus: Как по производительности он, если с убунту сравнивать?
<inkvizitor68sl> Nor8: так же
<artus> летает)
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: И вообще 64-битный релиз гораздо интереснее
<inkvizitor68sl> ну если в убунте гном нормально допилить
<wesg> vladgobelen, каким проприетарным плеером в линуксе мне воспользоваться?
<inkvizitor68sl> в сторону дебиана
<vladgobelen> wesg: Тем, что поддерживает.
<vladgobelen> wesg: Например вмп
<wesg> vladgobelen, их НЕТ
<vladgobelen> wesg: Это ложь.
<wesg> да ну нахер, пойду спать
<inkvizitor68sl> wesg: Fluendo
<inkvizitor68sl> блин
<artus> @kick wesg иди спать, и я говорил,Ю не ругайся
<inkvizitor68sl> а ведь в раздле платного ПО уже и игры есть
<[Raiden]> мне во всех других линях с гномом , сразу нехватает убунту индикаторов и шрифтов с отрисовкой через кайро как минимум
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ещё пожалуй нотификации через либнотифи
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Мне в Убунту не хватает некоторых гуи, которые есть в Опен СуСе, а так вполне доволен
<[Raiden]> это да, могли бы намутить
<[Raiden]> яст это хорошо
<_GerarD_> как узнать, где у меня (hd0,1) и (hd0,2) ??
<_GerarD_> У меня 5 разделов
<_GerarD_> 3 из них логические
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Яст это мелочи, а вот сетевые настройки через гуи очень хорошо у СуСе реализованы
<[Raiden]> _GerarD_: два винта?
<_GerarD_> 1
<[Raiden]> sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda , первые два раздела  0.1 и .2
<[Raiden]> ,
<_GerarD_> там идуть /dev/sda1
<_GerarD_> /dev/sda2
<_GerarD_> /dev/sda5
<_GerarD_> /dev/sda6
<_GerarD_> /dev/sda7
<[Raiden]> gthdst ldf
<_GerarD_> /dev/sda8
<[Raiden]> первые 2
<_GerarD_> мне нужен /dev/sda6
<_GerarD_> но он 4 по списку
<_GerarD_> а нумерован sda6
<[Raiden]> они все логические, а то что ты так назвал, это экстендет или расширенные
<[Raiden]> наверное надо 4 , в грубе вроде по очереди.
<[Raiden]> могу врать
<_GerarD_> вот вот
<inkvizitor68sl> какая у меня скромненькая коллекция софта под оффтопик оО
<inkvizitor68sl> 2.5 u,
<inkvizitor68sl> гб
<inkvizitor68sl> [s
<inkvizitor68sl> хы
<artus> sharikoff, утра
<sharikoff> artus:priva
<[Raiden]> недавно видел какой-то англоязычный блог. Там чел радовался что снос винды и всего софта освободил 80гб
<inkvizitor68sl> хехе
<inkvizitor68sl> не, ну у меня большую часть занимает FoxPro и 1с ломаный
<inkvizitor68sl> как жеж ноут тупит при попытке всех это заархивировать оО
<_GerarD_> получается hdX,Y - где Х это номер винчестера, а Y это порядковый номер раздела на этом винчестере?
<inkvizitor68sl> да
<[Raiden]> хдд начинаются с 0, разделы с 1
<_GerarD_> то есть может быть так? /dev/sda6 может ли являться hd0,4 ???
<[Raiden]> быстрее будет попробовать, но я думаю что да
<_GerarD_> artus
<_GerarD_> ,kby
<_GerarD_> блин
<_GerarD_> помогай
<artus> !grub2 | _GerarD_
<ubuntuhelp> _GerarD_: это дефолтный загрузчик в Ubuntu. Инфа тут: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/grub также см !grub2-splash
<artus> _GerarD_, ну там все оооч подробно расписано)
<inkvizitor68sl> да
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> а как собрать исошку?
<artus> как говорится "даже я понял"
<inkvizitor68sl> навскидку кто помнит ?
<inkvizitor68sl> из файлов?
<XuMuK[DHD]> isomaker
<inkvizitor68sl> некошерно
<inkvizitor68sl> я же как то встроенными ср-вами собирал
<sharikoff> cat папк>папка.iso
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff: низя так
<sharikoff> да ну
<artus> это будеть ацкий исошник )
<[Raiden]> genisoimage
<inkvizitor68sl> да блин
<inkvizitor68sl> ну вас  )
<inkvizitor68sl> советуете фигню всякую зХД
<[Raiden]> стандартней некуда
<_GerarD_> артус ты не в тему дал мне мануал
<_GerarD_> на отстань называется
<inkvizitor68sl> mkisofs -o file.iso /location_of_folder/
<_GerarD_> говорится только чуть иначе
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: mkisofs
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> опа
<sharikoff> опоздал
<[Raiden]> inkvizitor68sl: покажи вывод ls -la `which mkisofs`
<_GerarD_> Привет Андрюх!
<sharikoff> дароф
<inkvizitor68sl> аа..
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> оО
<inkvizitor68sl> вонаночё
<_GerarD_> Помоги мне плиз...
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden]: понял)
<[Raiden]> )
<sharikoff> _GerarD_: чо у тя опять
<sharikoff> интернет отваливается?
<inkvizitor68sl> только не делает оно нифига
<inkvizitor68sl> гррр
<_GerarD_> получается hdX,Y - где Х это номер винчестера, а Y это порядковый номер раздела на этом винчестере?
<_GerarD_> если да то может быть так? /dev/sda6 может ли являться hd0,4 ???
<inkvizitor68sl> genisoimage: Directories too deep for '_SOFT/Office2k3/CD2/FILES/PFILES/MSOFFICE/OFFICE11/1049' (7) max is 6; ignored - continuing.
<inkvizitor68sl> тупой MSO
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, создай исошник и накидай туды папок)
<sharikoff> _GerarD_: а фик ее знает
<sharikoff> вроде может и так быть
<_GerarD_> inkvizitor68sl mkisofs -o name_of_iso_file.iso ./dir/
<inkvizitor68sl> не, один фиг
<Pante59> бухать!!!
<inkvizitor68sl> о!
<inkvizitor68sl> я осилил хД
<Pante59> а я 07
<Pante59> и пиво
<XuMuK[DHD]> ну не томи уж))
<inkvizitor68sl> что то меня не радует адский wa в убунте 10.10 на 55х чипсетах интел
<XuMuK[DHD]> герард, да, если какого то раздела нет по порядку...
<XuMuK[DHD]> например есть. sda1, sda2, sda3, sda5., sda6, что бывает часто, ибо примаои можно сделать не больше трех...
<XuMuK[DHD]> примари*
<inkvizitor68sl> primary можно 4
<XuMuK[DHD]> ну 4
<XuMuK[DHD]> смысл тот же
<_GerarD_> получается сда6 у нас будет hd0,5
<_GerarD_> а sda5 у нас буит hd0,4
<_GerarD_> так я понял?
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> прикольно
<inkvizitor68sl> но
<XuMuK[DHD]> соотвецтвенно ето будут hd (0,0) hd (0,1), hd (0,2) etc... до 6
<inkvizitor68sl> мой девайсик не читает только что созданные исошки(
<XuMuK[DHD]> ага
<XuMuK[DHD]> а чтобы точнее дай вывод fdisk -l
<_GerarD_> уже поздно
<[Raiden]> inkvizitor68sl: какой девайс? у изошек ест ьнюансы, и опции создания
<_GerarD_> я уже терминальчик закрыл и машину отправил в шатдаун
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden]: http://kib-net.ru/shop/storage/case/007385.html?from=market
<[Raiden]> э..
<inkvizitor68sl> что?
<[Raiden]> этож коробка для хдд
<inkvizitor68sl> угу
<inkvizitor68sl> и USB cdrom
<[Raiden]> видимо я не так понял
<_GerarD_> XuMuK[DHD] ну вот например
<_GerarD_> Устр-во Загр     Начало       Конец       Блоки   Id  Система
<_GerarD_> /dev/sda1               1       13020   104580096   83  Linux
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden]: он монтирует isoшники как usb-cdrom
<_GerarD_> XuMuK[DHD]: это у нас получается /dev/sda1 это (hd0,1) а /dev/sda2 это (hd0,2)
<XuMuK[DHD]> нет же
<_GerarD_> XuMuK[DHD]: это у нас получается /dev/sda1 это (hd0,1) а /dev/sda4 это (hd0,2)
<_GerarD_> то есть так
<XuMuK[DHD]> сда1= хд 0.0
<[Raiden]> )
<_GerarD_> разве?
<_GerarD_> а они не с 1 начинаются?
<XuMuK[DHD]> сда2 - хд 0.1
<_GerarD_> ну тогда попа...
<_GerarD_> завтра сделаю...
<_GerarD_> курить и спать...
<XuMuK[DHD]> дай мне вывод, я те скажу какой во что првращаецо))
<[Raiden]> получается я подкинул дезинфу
<_GerarD_> XuMuK[DHD], [Raiden], artus|znc|, sharikoff, inkvizitor68sl спасибо вам огромное за внимание! И приятного времяпроведения!
<inkvizitor68sl> О_О
<[Raiden]> могу обрадовать всех курящих. К 2015 году мин цена на пачку будет 95 рублей.
<XuMuK[DHD]> незашто типо))
<[Raiden]> радост ьв том , что ест ь4 года что бы бросить наконец )
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden]: с такими сигаретами к 2015 все курильщики сдохнут
<_GerarD_> [Raiden] пофиг, всё равно курить буду
<XuMuK[DHD]> у нас уже 4 €
<vladgobelen> А ак-47 так и стоит 3,5килобаксов
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK[DHD]: отвали, у вас зарплаты нормальные
<XuMuK[DHD]> были до кризиса))
<vladgobelen> можно даже за 2,5
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK[DHD]: а у нас люди живут на $200-300 в месяц
<_GerarD_> XuMuK[DHD] (hdX,Y) и X и Y отсчёт начинается с 0, так?
<XuMuK[DHD]> в Москве то?
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK[DHD]: в России
<XuMuK[DHD]> да
<inkvizitor68sl> в России, а не МОскве... так яснее) ?
<[Raiden]> сегодня 41 день как не курю. двигаться стал больше, задыхаться меньше. И на штангу которой зарядку делаю иногда навесил +5 кило.
<[Raiden]> )
<_GerarD_> А дальше по порядку не зависит от нумерации Z /dev/sdaZ
<XuMuK[DHD]> но в сда они могут идти не по порядку, а в грубе ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО по порядку
<_GerarD_> ^^
<_GerarD_> Так?
<XuMuK[DHD]> вот теперь правильно понял))
<XuMuK[DHD]> да)
<_GerarD_> Спасибо всем!
<XuMuK[DHD]> незачто
<XuMuK[DHD]> иииху
<_GerarD_> XuMuK[DHD]: Вам отдельное спасибо!
<[Raiden]> да я попутал, разделы тоже с 0
<XuMuK[DHD]> я научилсо быстро печатать на фоне))
<_GerarD_> [Raiden] всё нормально, для этого это и канал... ты же не мануал написал и ошибся...
<XuMuK[DHD]> надо его просто перевернуть на 90 градусов - и вперед))
<_GerarD_> ))
<_GerarD_> яфон?
<_GerarD_> То есть тыблочный?
<XuMuK[DHD]> андроид))
<_GerarD_> Ааа
<_GerarD_> ставь 2.3 и диктуй
<_GerarD_> он сам писать буит
<XuMuK[DHD]> уже поставил, но диктовать пока рано, вы бы не поняли что я хотел сказать))
<_GerarD_> Всем бб
<[Raiden]> а для десктопного линя такое есть?
<[Raiden]> распознавалка голоса
<XuMuK[DHD]> мы вон с инуом вчера попробовали))
<[Raiden]> _GerarD_: бб
<XuMuK[DHD]> инком*
<XuMuK[DHD]> бб
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden]: она убогая
<inkvizitor68sl> ща
<[Raiden]> тогда фиг с ней
<XuMuK[DHD]>  есть, но левая ппц...
<inkvizitor68sl> Привет крайнон
<XuMuK[DHD]> астериск
<inkvizitor68sl> это было "привет, райден"
<inkvizitor68sl> Бугагашеньки
<inkvizitor68sl> оО
<XuMuK[DHD]> можно приспособить...
<inkvizitor68sl> Установочный предшествовать нормально
<XuMuK[DHD]> радио
<inkvizitor68sl> он что научился речь распознавать нормально?
<inkvizitor68sl> это я дублирую, что я говорю текстом
<XuMuK[DHD]> вообще то я сказал привет райден
<XuMuK[DHD]> ваау
<inkvizitor68sl> Ключи чушь какая ты ниче не понимает
<XuMuK[DHD]> ыы
<inkvizitor68sl> Ну вот я рассказал что ничего не понимает
<inkvizitor68sl> Новинки с.и. пишет сообщения
<XuMuK[DHD]> инквизитор отчетах рено с распознаванием голоса
<inkvizitor68sl> Понимаю книга про смешного
<inkvizitor68sl> Блеать
<[Raiden]> )
<inkvizitor68sl> ахахах... встроеннаая антицензура О_о
<inkvizitor68sl> Пдд java
<inkvizitor68sl> Это я пытался записать хауса
<XuMuK[DHD]> блять
<XuMuK[DHD]> упс
<inkvizitor68sl> Old последние фразы не распознал правильно
<inkvizitor68sl> Фотографии говорю распознал
<inkvizitor68sl> Тур роллов
<XuMuK[DHD]> а у у меня нет цензуры))
<inkvizitor68sl>  Гуч уши
<inkvizitor68sl> Инстинкты крутое да
<inkvizitor68sl> Инстинкты и химик
<inkvizitor68sl> Ни хао хао
<XuMuK[DHD]> ыыыы
<inkvizitor68sl> Понимает изменить ширину сделать
<XuMuK[DHD]> скачать химик химиков все ништяк работы
<inkvizitor68sl> Никто не понимает вообще
<XuMuK[DHD]> га га га га га
<inkvizitor68sl> Это было вопрос меня кто нибудь понимает
<inkvizitor68sl> Бу га га
<[Raiden]> )
<XuMuK[DHD]> понимаю но стремно
<inkvizitor68sl> Hh ест ли call of p по 100 грамм
<inkvizitor68sl> Программист или не при чем цистон
<inkvizitor68sl> Журнал
<inkvizitor68sl> Чтоб тебя прин
<inkvizitor68sl> Особые позвонить в мае
<XuMuK[DHD]> писать надо ручками
<inkvizitor68sl> Бля бля бля бля бля бля бля бля бля бля бля
<inkvizitor68sl> ой
<XuMuK[DHD]> меняется последнее время всё хорошо понимает
<inkvizitor68sl> @voice inkvizitor68sl
<inkvizitor68sl> распознало таки хД
<XuMuK[DHD]> кроме предпоследний строчки
<inkvizitor68sl>  Обмотан африка поднимается facebook
<inkvizitor68sl> Asus где научиться понимать английскую речь
<inkvizitor68sl> о, а это актуально
<inkvizitor68sl> в общем... ну вы поняли)
<XuMuK[DHD]> может быть третьей версии сделать нормально
<XuMuK[DHD]> с 3*
<inkvizitor68sl> Мукаев из микрофона
<inkvizitor68sl> Микрофон всетаки немного получше
<inkvizitor68sl> Да ты меня даже можно понять
<inkvizitor68sl> Ак приметы
<XuMuK[DHD]> японские рестораны на арбате
<XuMuK[DHD]> гг
<XuMuK[DHD]> ето с молоком девелопера выучило))
<XuMuK[DHD]> химик идет курить и баиньки
<XuMuK[DHD]> инквизитор попробуй говорить на удаление от микрофона
<XuMuK[DHD]> так намного лучше понимает
<XuMuK[DHD]> последние четыре строчки я набрал голосом
<inkvizitor68sl> Прием гарнитура фотоистории как может быть даже немного лучше
<inkvizitor68sl> Му дань много всетаки косичек
<inkvizitor68sl> Википедия гарнитура
<inkvizitor68sl> Без гарнитуры
<go8765> никто не знает почему GNOME-appearance-properties жрёт 60% цп ?
<inkvizitor68sl> Down to earth song 2 слова
<XuMuK[DHD]> видать со сленгом туту галата
<inkvizitor68sl> Ля ля ля ля ля ля ля ля ля
<XuMuK[DHD]> тула тула
<inkvizitor68sl> Он о ней mr jatt to let go paul 100 грамм
<inkvizitor68sl> Гостиница флагман тоже не понимает ничего
<inkvizitor68sl> По слогам не понимает
<inkvizitor68sl> Общение какая-то
<XuMuK[DHD]> акафисты не переключает что на английском записала
<[Raiden]> go8765: нет
<inkvizitor68sl> Фильм кокаин ключи
<inkvizitor68sl> Что такое работы
<XuMuK[DHD]> кокаин это круто
<inkvizitor68sl> P+ хаус смотреть
<[Raiden]> скажи: Ехал грека через реку
<[Raiden]> )
<XuMuK[DHD]> ехал грека через реку
<XuMuK[DHD]> виджет для канарейки рак
<inkvizitor68sl> я уже телефон убрал
<inkvizitor68sl> фигня какая то
<XuMuK[DHD]> из-за леса из-за гор показал старик топор и не просто показал deluxe ru привязал
<XuMuK[DHD]> надо же даже черточки ставить
<go8765> [Raiden]: а  идеи есть какие-то ? - я вот всё что смог найти http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/desktop/5635768
<inkvizitor68sl> пойду подремлю
<XuMuK[DHD]> пока
<XuMuK[DHD]> inkvizitor68sl: а ты в курсе как автодополнение ника делать в andchat?
<XuMuK[DHD]> я только что выкупил
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK[DHD]: палец подольше подержи в поле ввода - увидишь
<XuMuK[DHD]> ага
<[Raiden]> go8765: попробуй от другого юзера. Ну т.е. с дефолтными настройками гтк\гнома
<go8765> [Raiden]: это была впринціпе не глобальная проблема - у меня опенбокс - и проявилось это, вроде после запуска - настройки внешнего вида/ я решил спросить может что -то подобное у кого-то было....
<[Raiden]> может ест когда нехватает чего-нить. gnome-settings-daemon например bkb to` xtuj
<[Raiden]> или ещё чего
<[Raiden]> небыло
<[Raiden]> 5 утра не то время или лучше на форум сразу писани
<go8765> :)
<go8765> [Raiden]: на форум влом как-то писать - да и неверится мне как-то что ответят там...
<[Raiden]> попытка не пытка
<XuMuK[DHD]> хотите ржаку?))
<XuMuK[DHD]> http://t.co/BEyxTB0
<[Raiden]> XuMuK[DHD]: )
<XuMuK[DHD]> :)
<XuMuK[DHD]> причом я не спецально ето сделал))
<XuMuK[DHD]> я только подрихтовал гугловскую и добавил кантагт и однокласснеги))
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> япошек может снова колбаснуть 25 числа http://news.mail.ru/incident/5660007/?frommail=1
<markmx> чота у меня все плохо стало
<markmx> поможите с иксфце
<markmx> загрузился в сессию Xubuntu панелька от xfce прогрузилась, но рабочий стол гномовский
<Raiden_away> наутилус пускал?
<markmx> щас пустю
<Raiden_away> не надо
<markmx> емаса =)
<Raiden_away> он создает гномовский стол
<markmx> счас убью его
<markmx> так убил, десктоп без бекграунда серый стал
<Raiden_away> у него опция какая-то есть, типа --no-desktop я не помню
<markmx> так ладно, убил наутилуса, что дальше?
<Raiden_away> без понятия. )
<markmx> мда
<Raiden_away> ну, не юзер я хфце, Гнома. поэтому знаю что тут стол рисует и значки
<Raiden_away> а что там - хз
<markmx> ооо =)))) стартануло =))))
<markmx> магия =)))
<go8765> Soulseek-этим чудом никто не пользуется ?
<Abbattar> каким?
<go8765> Abbattar: мне васче интересно что это за зверь и с чем его едят ?
<Abbattar> я только вошёл поэтому не в курсе - это IRC, а не jabber
<go8765> Abbattar: что ты хотел сказать последними 5 словами ?
<Abbattar> Прости ты про соулсик нет не в курсе
<vladgobelen> какой полет мысли..
<Abbattar> мысленный полёт
<Abbattar> невнимательный я
<go8765> это вы о чём ?
<Abbattar> соулсик
<Abbattar> go8765 загрузи nicotine+, 1,2 МБ не много, там написано как я понял, что многопользовательский доступ к файлам, типа родительской защиты
<go8765> Abbattar:  я опять не понял твою мыслю :)
<Abbattar> ну никртин - клиент для соулсик
<Abbattar> *никотин
<go8765> Abbattar: да причём сдесь клиент - я просто 10 минут назад вообще услышал что такое есть - вот хотел узнать что это и зачем и что полезного в нём ...
<go8765> и причём сдесь родительсая защита ?
<Abbattar> Ограничения  доступа к файло
<go8765> Abbattar: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soulseek
<Abbattar> Ну вот видишь нашёл, а чё спрашивал?
<go8765> Abbattar: хотел узнать что это и зачем и что полезного в нём ...
<Raiden_away> там есть чот-то чего нет на торентах или в дц?
<go8765> Raiden_away: это вопрос или утверждение ? :)
<Raiden_away> вопрос , я же поставил ?
<Raiden_away> Эм, мои знаки вопроса не видно? Я засомневался
<go8765> Raiden_away: у меня у самого просто есть привычка в утверждениях знак вопроса в конце ставить :)
<Raiden_away> ясно )
<Raiden_away> там кстати косяк на вики, дц++ клиент, а протокол дц
<Abbattar> на оффсайте написано: DC++ announces the freedom to share! DC++ is an open source client for Windows for the Direct Connect / Advanced Direct Connect network. ,так что дц++ - клиент
<go8765> есть 2 вопроса:1. почему при входе в систему у меня автоматом сбрасывается разрешение на меньшее и как это исправить. 2. почему...выключен звук и надо руками убирать галку mute c альса миксера и как это изменит ?
<Raiden_away> go8765: если испольховал гномовскую утилиту смены разрешений, то оно могло сделать свой конфиг в папке юзера. Имя не помню, хмлка в общем.
<go8765> Raiden_away: 'nj после вайна у меня такое
<Raiden_away> тогда незнаю
<go8765> Raiden_away: а звук ?
<Raiden_away> не сталкивался, если раньше было ок, попробуй удалить ~/.pulse и ~/.asoundrc
<go8765> Raiden_away: это без последствий .... (галку mute я ставлю в алсамикшере ?)
<Raiden_away> просто будут дефолтыне настройки, системные
<Raiden_away> пока что-нить не изменишь снова
<go8765> Raiden_away: вот такое у меня после перезагрузки http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0408/h_1302231554_7605a21ef1.png
<Raiden_away> можешь ещё попробовать сделать как надо и потом alsactl store
<Raiden_away> но это в теории
<go8765> Raiden_away:  а мини - глюк тинт2 . не знаешь что это? и(см. скрин)
<Raiden_away> незнаю
<KREDO> привет всем! Незнайте когда входит офиц. версия убунту 11.04?
<bosyak> Что-нибудь лучше убунты для десктопа есть? Шоб просто работало...
<Anton2d> А подскажите как можно запустить определенное приложение с выключенной декорацией, что бы небыло верхнего меню и заголовка, а только рамка окна осталась ?
<bosyak> Anton2d: думаю можно... т.к. у меня иногда такие глюки бывают, из-за компиза.
<Anton2d> Так знаю что можно ;) Немогу нагуглить как.
<Makedonets> алохала!
<Makedonets> всем привет!
<Makedonets> стоит прозрачный прокси (squid), поставил sqstat, а он, гад, видит только тех пользователей, у которых в настройках прописан прокси. Как сделать, что бы он всех видел?
<m00nkey> люди, вот такая неприятность у меня.. m00nkey@ubi:~$ update-manager
<m00nkey> при потках обновить пишет
<m00nkey> debconf: DbDriver "passwords" warning: could not open /var/cache/debconf/passwords.dat: Отказано в доступе
<m00nkey> как можно поправить?
<m00nkey> если под рутом запускать, то root@ubi:/home/m00nkey# update-manager
<m00nkey> warning: could not initiate dbus
<m00nkey> **
<m00nkey> GLib-GIO:ERROR:/build/buildd/glib2.0-2.27.2/gio/gdbusconnection.c:2284:initable_init: assertion failed: (connection->initialization_error == NULL)
<m00nkey> Аварийный останов
<m00nkey> никто ничего не подскажет?
<Makedonets> sudo update-manager
<Makedonets> попробуй так
<Makedonets> хз
<m00nkey> debconf: DbDriver "passwords" warning: could not open /var/cache/debconf/passwords.dat: Отказано в доступе
<m00nkey> но запускается)
<m00nkey> не обнавляет
<m00nkey> вот и я хз чё делать(
<m00nkey> а началось всё с того что я XAMPP поставил, и начал там с юзером ковырятся... доковырялся паходу
<chapt> Здравствуйте, такой вопрос - как сохранить алиасы? после перезагрузки алиасы перестают действовать
<calculon> правильно ли я понял? С помощью NFS я могу смонтировать раздел через интернет который находится на другой машине?
<vladgobelen> угу
<calculon> кто выделит мне каталог для тестирования?
<calculon> =)
<calculon> скину порнушку
<vladgobelen> ))
<vladgobelen> diver@localhost:~$ sudo mount -t nfs 192.168.0.100:/home/dura/Downloads /mnt/nfs
<calculon> то естьр раздел
<calculon> а не каталог
<calculon> заговариваюсь
<vladgobelen> команда такого вида.. на одном компе каталог должен быть расшарен
<chapt> пишу alias rest='shutdown -r now'  все отлично, до первой перезагрузки он действует, а после ребута пропадает, как с этим бороться?
<calculon> подождешь? Я щас перезагружусь
<admond> Есть, кто может разъяснить по основам openvpn?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Привет всем
<vertel76> Привет всем так же!
<Tobi2> привет неподскажите Пароль от звязки ключей неводится
<vertel76> что это за звязка такая?
<crazzzik> Доброго времени суток
<Tobi2> ну звязка ключей чтоби войти в чати типу ICQ
<crazzzik> Подскажите, как в getopts запретить использование двух параметров одновременно?
<crazzzik> *определенных параметров
<vertel76> на ICQ сайте учётную запись создаёшь, затем вводишь логин и пароль свой, уже в клиенте
<Tobi2> дак ет не пароль от учетной записи
<Tobi2> все кажись розобралса
<vertel76> тогда низнаю
<vertel76> как iso файл открыть? там у меня уроки... На Винде они во флеш проигрыватели шли, через autorun.exe
<NGE01> vertel76: юзай  wine
<vertel76> тоже к этому склоняюсь, хотя не хоться что то) Спасибо
<NGE01> vertel76: как вариант постави на ВМ форточки, а там как привык
<Narren> привет всем
<SergeyIT> ку
<vertel76> даа, задачка. А, это Виртуальная Машина lol, пока не юзал. Привет
<shenmue> день добрый
<Narren> кто знает, есть ли какие инструменты пробирующие кодировку файла?
<shenmue> !flash
<ubuntuhelp> Чтобы найти 64-битный Flash-плеер - http://goo.gl/QAgNy Обычный - пакет flashplugin-nonfree. Чтобы исправить тормоза в полноэкранном и простом режиме - http://goo.gl/mtnmP
<viris> Всем привет
<Narren> привет
<shenmue> Narren исправляющие?
<Narren> мне нужно угадать кодировку файла и законвертить в нужную с помощью iconv
<viris> У меня такой вопрос. Впервые установил ubuntu она обновилась и теперь пытаюсь установить прогу с расширением deb а она открывается как архив
<Narren> определить в какой из двух кодировок файл: utf8 или win1251
<shenmue> viris версия ос ?
<viris> 10.10
<shenmue> viris пкм на пакете и открыть другой программой. там выбери центр приложений убунту
<shenmue> не советую деб пакеты ставить
<viris> А какую программу можно поставить для mail.ru
<shenmue> viris	для агента?
<viris> Lf
<viris> Да
<shenmue> !mail.ru
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='mail.ru'
<shenmue> хм
<shenmue> http://www.ubuntologia.ru/myagent-im вот это к примеру
<TheSpecLord> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Кастую операторов на канал! skai, artus, mva, Landgraff, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], [Green], [doctor], Aceler, bazhang, Agafonov, skyrider, sharikoff, nAgoHaK
<TheSpecLord> что такое оп!
<TheSpecLord> !оп что такое?
<shenmue> Narren я только в gedit встречал. и скрипты для наутилуса
<viris> Вот именно myagint-im я и пытаюсь поставить
<TheSpecLord> эй люди я новичёк здесь и в убунте
<Narren> прога "file" выдает кое какую инфу, но не очень точно
<Narren> мне бы что-то вроде мозилловского угадывателя кодировки
<Narren> как браузер делает для страниц без указанной кодировки
<TheSpecLord> кто ответит на пару вопросов?
<skai> тааааак
<skai> кто хайлайтил меня всуе?
<XuMuK[DHD]> ку
<skai> где нарушения?
<san4o> Narren: в том же gedit  есть угадіватель кодировок )
<skai> или кого за ложный вызов покарать?
<skai> TheSpecLord: ну и где явное нарушение правил?
<Narren> мне без гуи
<TheSpecLord> я явное нарушение?
<Narren> для скриптинга
<KREDO> назавите прогу для приём факсов в виндоузе это било ventafax
<shenmue> !fax
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='fax'
<KREDO> !fax
<TheSpecLord> вообще меня кто нибудь слышет
<TheSpecLord> ?
<TheSpecLord> skai: меня видно?или я непонел ничего...
<Narren> о, нашел, enca умеет угадывать
<skai> @voice TheSpecLord
<skai> !v > TheSpecLord
<ubuntuhelp> TheSpecLord, please see my private message
<skai> !q > TheSpecLord
<skai> !ask > TheSpecLord
<skai> !rules > TheSpecLord
<TheSpecLord> !q
<ubuntuhelp> Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<KREDO> skai помоги пожалуйста мне прога нужен для приёма факсов
<skai> !q1 > KREDO
<ubuntuhelp> KREDO, please see my private message
<KREDO> да
<TheSpecLord> Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <ubuntu 10.10>. Я пытаюсь получить <ответы на вопросы>. Я сделал <вход в чат>. В результате у меня получилось <не получить ответ>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<TheSpecLord> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<TheSpecLord> !rules
<ubuntuhelp> Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://goo.gl/ef85w http://goo.gl/5UWBR и http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<skai> !pm > TheSpecLord
<ubuntuhelp> TheSpecLord, please see my private message
<TheSpecLord> !pm
<ubuntuhelp> Уважайте своих собеседников. Если вы не можете писать на канале - воспользуйтесь командой /msg ubuntuhelp !register Никогда не стучитесь в приват к другому человеку со своими проблемами (если только Вы не знаете его лично)
<skai> @kban --user TheSpecLord 3600 час на чтение правил
<SergeyIT> skai,так их )
<shenmue> гном три смотрел кто нибуть?
<SergeyIT> опяяять (
<NGE01> снова((((
<SergeyIT> уже здесь есть http://www.cnews.ru/news/top/index.shtml?2011/04/07/435514
<NGE01> SergeyIT: привет
<SergeyIT> ку
<shenmue> я про личное использование и успешное обновление спрашивал. ну да ладно
<SergeyIT> shenmue, так попробуй - у всех разный взгляд на вещи
<KREDO> помогите мне нужен прога приём факсов
<vertel76> Приложения- центр приложений-fax(в поиске), попробуй
<shenmue> KREDO http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=46605.0 первая ссылка в гугле
<SergeyIT> KREDO, запусти синаптик и в поиске fax
<vertel76> gfax у мну не пошла, пробую kfax
<SergeyIT> vertel76, kfax это же вьювер
<vertel76> тобиш не то что нужно? ну там много прог..)
<KREDO> gfax не пошло
<vertel76> у меня пошла она efax- графический интерфейс!
<vertel76> gfax это сервер походу
<KREDO> помогите откуда я могу узнат работает ли у меня диал-ап модем я прогу запустил efax для приёма факсов но он ошибку даёт
<KREDO> кто нибут ест
<XuMuK[phone]> ирку за рулем читать вредно))
<shenmue> кого сбил?
<XuMuK[phone]> так и впечатацо можно)
<XuMuK[phone]> пока пронесло...
<himik> ладно если в столб впечатаешься... а ежели в кого-нибудь...
<shenmue> убери и едь спокойно. тут не мчс. никто не помрет
<himik> да, здесь вообще обстановки приближенная к клдбищу
<KREDO> ктота меня слишат?
<himik> нет
<KREDO> почему
<KREDO> у меня модем не работает
<KREDO> диал ап
<SergeyIT> KREDO, в сервис
<KREDO> а где это?
<shenmue> (=
<KREDO> SergeyIT: а где это сервис
<SergeyIT> KREDO, прочитай в докумантации модема
<KREDO> нету это
<calculon> ессть утилита для раскидывания демонов по ранлевелам?
<XuMuK[phone]> ага,  нано и руки))
<calculon> надо же симлинки делать на etc/init.d
<shenmue> sysv-rc-conf
<bazilio_> черт
<bazilio_> Меня видно?
<shenmue> нет
<bazilio_> Странно ник не реганый а меня видно
<shenmue> взаимно
<calculon> тебя не видно
<calculon> кто-нибудь работает одмином?
<admond> пишу route add 0.0.0.0 netmask 0.0.0.0 gw 192.168.1.1
<admond> siocaddrt: no such process
<admond> что это может быть ?
<admond> может кто подскажет?
<himik> admond: что это за маршрут такой?
<admond> himik: стандартный такой был
<admond> himik: я его сначала удалил, теперь пытаюсь добавить и не выходит
<himik> admond: похож на дефолтовый
<admond> так и есть
<himik> sudo route add default dev eth...
<himik> и всё
<admond> а как в таком случае прописать шлюз 192.168.1.1?
<admond> himik: !
<admond> вроде разобрался
<himik> ааа
<himik> хорошо
<Anton2d> Опять новая подводная проблема с коньками
<Anton2d> кокда нажимаем "win-d" - тоесть спрятать все окна в таск бар - коньки исчезают насовсем..
<Anton2d> Встречался кто с подобным ?
<admond> himik: но почему-то так не работает..
<Anton2d> Тоесть они (коньки) тоже прячутся, хотя в конфиге имею такое:
<Anton2d> own_window_hints undecorated,below,skip_taskbar,skip_pager,sticky
<Anton2d> sticky - вроде это же как раз за прилипание к десктопу отвечает ?
<acer__> Всем привет
<dmay> acer__: что сломал?
<acer__> У меня проблемка, как обновить ядро на ubuntu
<dmay> а, не, тебя я помню
<acer__> Yt gjvj;tim&
<acer__> НЕ поможешь?
<dmay> обновлять ядро - процедура скорее вредная, чем полезная
<acer__> Мне для драйвера на Nvidia
<dmay> как бы нам потом не пришлось помогать тебе восстанавливать всякие пульсы с иксами ;)
<dmay> тем более
<acer__> http://itmages.ru/image/view/163823/8d841915
<acer__> вот с этим тогда помогите разобраться.
<dmay> лучше расскажите, где мне в это деревне взять роутер линксисовский... (
<dmay> или хоть зуксель
<admond> acer__:  build-essential не пробовал?
<acer__> Я если честно нуб в этом, так что все по порядку. Это надо в консоли вводить?
<acer__> терминале*
<admond> acer__:  sudo apt-get install build-essential
<admond> acer__:  а просто обновить система, чтобы обновилось ядро не хочешь?
<acer__> это ты мне обновление ядра дал или помощ со скрином?
<admond> это обновление ядра
<acer__> ок
<admond> а систему не хочешь обновить? и ядро вместе с ней обновится
<acer__> Следующие пакеты устанавливались автоматически и больше не требуются:
<acer__>   libcdt4 netpbm libgvc5 libxdot4 libmagickcore3-extra libnetpbm10 libgraph4
<acer__>   libpathplan4
<acer__> Для их удаления используйте 'apt-get autoremove'.
<acer__> обновлено 0, установлено 0 новых пакетов, для удаления отмечено 0 пакетов, и 0 пакетов не обновлено.
<admond> acer__:  сделай umame -a
<admond> *uname -a
<acer__> Linux acer 2.6.35-28-generic #49-Ubuntu SMP Tue Mar 1 14:40:58 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<acer_535> Зарядка на ноуте села
<acer_535> продолжим старый разговор
<acer_535> ну так как мне обновить систему?
<admond> у тебя последнее ядро
<admond> куда новее?
<vladgobelen> admond: А как же патч200?
<acer_535> ладно, но почему после установки драйвера Nvidia у меня перестали работать графические дополнения.
<admond> vladgobelen: я думаю в его случае это не принципиально
<acer_535> <admond> Ну так что мне делать?
<admond> acer_535: не знаю
<admond> acer_535: попробуй обновить систему:)
<acer_535> как?
<admond> sudo apt-get install update
<admond> sudo apt-get install upgrade
<SergeyIT> без install
<admond> ой
<admond> точно
<admond> на автомате пишу )
<SergeyIT> и если проприетарный драйвер, то переставить
<admond> ну а что с ним могло случиться?
<acer_535> обновил и все равно ничего
<admond> тогда удали драйвера и заново установи
<acer_535> напомните команду :)
<acer_535> как удалить :)
<admond> там у тебя на скриншоте есть кнопочка удалить
<inkvizitor68sl> блин
<inkvizitor68sl> пингги 10с
<acer_535> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%83%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BA%D0%B0_%D0%B4%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B9%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B0_nvidia
<acer_535> я устанавливал 1 способом
<inkvizitor68sl> ping
<ubuntuhelp> inkvizitor68sl, Fail!
<inkvizitor68sl> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<shenmue> прикольный трюк откапал что б гном шустрым сделать
<m00nkey> мм?
<shenmue> install gtk2-engines-xfce xfwm4-themes
<bazilio_> как рекурсивно сделать chmod ко всем подкаталогам директории?
<m00nkey> aptitude remove -y gnome gnome-desktop-environment  :) я так по молодости сделал)
<m00nkey> ещё на дебиане когда тока начал
<shenmue> хм... по моему он весь гном потреть
<m00nkey> почти оставит ток оболочку, все компаненты и проги потрёт)
<m00nkey> мне один товарищь посоветовал :) а я ещё не соображал)
<admond> bazilio_:  -R
<bazilio_> в конце или перед?
<shenmue> ну с движком иксфэйса прикольно. правда тем под него не знаю
<admond> chmod -R 777 /dir
<bazilio_> А вложенность какая?
<admond> полная
<bazilio_> ок
<admond> вроде
<bazilio_> да полная спасибо
 * bazilio_ кушает соленья: огурчики, помидорчики, патисончики...
<admond> кто-нибудь может проконсультировать по маршрутизации для openvpn?
<m00nkey> я пытался xubuntu поставить, не понравилось, решил поставить kubuntu-desktop сверху, тоже не понравилось, потом пришлось всю эту заразу вычещать и ставить ubuntu-desctop, кеды ещё выпнку мою убили, ох я там натрахался)
<shenmue> странный канал
<m00nkey> ?
<shenmue> куда не зайду везде ъ на кедах и гном шняга
<shenmue> а тут гном любят
<m00nkey> я на гноме, мне нравится) кеды не понравились,Unity хочу посмотреть что там наделали, жду
<m00nkey> )
<bazilio_> я думаю функционал юнити оставляет желать лучшего, но возможно ошибаюс
<shenmue> его пилить надо
<bazilio_> в том и дело, что это не дело
<shenmue> одной мышкой теперь ппц как не удобно
<m00nkey> ваще хз, время покажет, не зря я пайтон щя пытаюсь изучать, можно будет поправить под себя я думаю
<shenmue> тут лагерь 50 на 50. кто считает что офигеть как круто. а кто любит старый добрый гном
<shenmue> я за 2х
<m00nkey> а я не приемлю холиваров)
<shenmue> ну ты не смотрел юнити еще. да бетка сырая.
<m00nkey> через недельку релиз кандитат будет, поставлю его на виртуалку посмотрю
<m00nkey> я ваще обновлять боюсь убунту
<shenmue> а юнити в виртуалке не работает
<shenmue> по крайне мере у меня
<m00nkey> тут обновлял 10.04 до 10.10убился граб, каким-то чудом устал ковырятся с ним :(
<m00nkey> как не работает? кто разрешил?
<m00nkey> ну знач с айф сиди запустим посмотрим
<m00nkey> *лайф
<acer__> Открылась страшная правда, На мою видеокарту нет нормальных драйверов под Linux :(
<shenmue> потребеление памяти не смотрел но радует что шустренко работает оболочка.
<shenmue> acer__	у тебя нвидия что ли? ккая то там оптимус вроде бы
<m00nkey> Юнити?
<shenmue> да юнити
<m00nkey> надеюсь они гибкая будет в оформлении
<acer__> <shenmue> Nvidia  GeForce 310M, по идее она существует но на нормальную работу под Linux не расчитана :(
<shenmue> а почему дров не существует?
<acer__> дрова существуют, но они только под Win'ду, под линукс они кривые!
<Snowdrift> подскажите как gnome3 поставить на ubuntu10.10
<shenmue> acer__ мне на сайте выдало 260 дрова. сижу на них.
<shenmue> под твою видюхю
<acer__> А теперь у меня есть вопрос по установке 2 ОС, У меня сейчас стоит Ubuntu 10.10, возможно ли установить на нее Win XP
<RfADdlS1> acer__: возможно, только она grub затрёт.
<acer__> У меня на ноуте они криво устанавливаются, мы в сервис даже ноут отдовали, програмист приходил и 0 толку!
<acer__> <RfADdlS1> по подробнее
<RfADdlS1> acer__: по подробнее
<shenmue> чот мне кажестя это твйо програмист кривой
<acer__> Что именно, про установку винды или про дрова?
<acer__> Ну а в сервисе я думаю должны были наладить, но они только руками развели и сказали "Это мертвое дело, они у вас никогда работать нормально не будет!"
<acer__> *будут
<shenmue> никаких оотрицательных отзывов тоже не нашел
<shenmue> в сервисе сказали что видеокарта плохая? пусть сменять тогда
<shenmue> http://www.nixp.ru/news/Facebook-запускает-свой-open-hardware-проект-Open-Compute-Project.html
<bazilio_> вот из http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/ubuntu/105961/ этого текста видно что архив я нормально не прочту =(
<bazilio_> 5й обзац - полный обзац... (с)
<shenmue> мне читать влом такие холиварныестатьи
<shenmue> и тем болле хабр не читаю
<bazilio_> да там не в холиваре дело, а дело в архиве созданном в виндовс и посланном в убунту
<shenmue> опять про кодировку. исходный код есть? есть. не нравится? исправь.
<bazilio_> а где нормальное средство для таких обенных вещей? Все говорят convmv или еще лучше iconv - да шляпа они - не работают!!!
<bazilio_> Из одной кракозбр в другие переделывают
<RfADdlS1> acer__: в чём трабл то?
<bazilio_> а ладно, воспользуюсь утилитой vikusik2.2 пусть она на винде все переименуюет в траслит и сама зальет
<a1batross> у меня проблема мой ЦРТ моник вырубается после запуска иксов с драйвером Nvidia-current
<shenmue> вне диопозана наверное
<shenmue> ставь вручную дрова
<a1batross> да нет облизывал конфы от а до я! вручную то же самое
<a1batross> надеюсь здесь точно помогут
<shenmue> а кнтрл+алт+ф1 моник врубается?
<a1batross> да
<shenmue> у меня этот каррент вообще не работает.
<a1batross> у тя то какой моник
<shenmue> 1024*768_70 nvidia geforce 7600 GS
<shenmue> вообщем внедиопозона по дефолту стоит. как и где исправить этот дефолт я не знаю
<artus> shenmue, а какое собственно разрешение монитор держит и на какой частоте?
<den_> хай всем,как запилить осла (IE) на убунту?Читал маны есть несколько вариантов:1-через виртуалбокс (мне он не подходит).2-тупо ч
<artus> a1batross, тебе было
<den_> из под вайна (не работает)
<shenmue> 1024*768_70
<a1batross> так диапозоны я выставил
<artus> a1batross, через что?
<calculon> обязательно указывать направление трафика в iptables INPUT или OUTPUT? Как поставить общий для всех?
<a1batross> вообще у меня моник умен когда то я выставил плохие значение в винде и она ммне дала диапозоны сейчас я повторил это записал диапозоны в хорг
<artus> a1batross, у тя нвидиа? nvidia-settings не?
<a1batross> ага нвидиа!
<artus> и какие нафиг диапазоны? тебе надо конкретное разрашание выставить на конкретный монитор
<a1batross> как??
<artus> *е
 * a1batross задумался
<artus> nvidia-settings !!!!!
<shenmue> он иксы не видит
<a1batross> ааа так я без иксов немогу им управлятьҰҰҰҰ
<shenmue> у меня такая же фигня с этим драйвером. поэтому я его никогда не ставлю . ставлю вручную и отттуда заранее прописываю разрешение
<artus> пичаль ) подключать телик в качестве единственного монитора ) да еще и на ненастроеный ксорг ) нуну)
<a1batross> я ща отойду
<shenmue> Релиз Firefox 5 запланирован на 21 июня
<xumuk_> ку
<xumuk_> вот те на...
<xumuk_> ?йгш
<san4o> !logs
<ubuntuhelp> Логи канала #ubuntu-ru, можно найти на http://logs.ubuntu.ru либо на http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ Графики активности пользователей можно найти тут: http://logs.ubuntu.ru/graph/
<XuMuK> Ку
<XuMuK> Воо, другое дело)))
<shenmue> приехал?
<XuMuK> Проверко
<XuMuK> проверко
<XuMuK> круто)
<shenmue> пассед
<XuMuK> а можете кто-нить сказать, ща када я выйду, какой ник станет?)
<artus> XuMuK|ZNC
<XuMuK> artus: спс))
<XuMuK> То сто надо.было))
<artus> XuMuK, чавой , таки открыл для себя прелести баунсера? )
<XuMuK> artus: да надо было, а то столько ников с етими обрывами и переключениями сети))
<artus>  XuMuK а так же у него есть бувер который пишет логи пока тебя небыло)
<artus> *ф
<artus> XuMuK, что при вылетах удобно) чтоб не терять нить происходящего )
<XuMuK> Ну))  да вапще много плюсоу)))
<artus> хех, в еще 3 дня тому ты рукаим и ногами от него отбивался)
<XuMuK> Тогда я просто тупил))
<XuMuK> Я кстати попозже, када мелкая пойдет слюни пускать, подакапываюсь до тя по поводу настроег оного)))
<artus> XuMuK, а я через вебморду крутил
<artus> влом было листать ман при наличии оной)
<XuMuK> Ну я пока тоже через неё))
<freenetwork> что сделать если ритмбокс висит?
<freenetwork> не выключается, как решить проблему
<XuMuK> sudo killall/pkill rhytmbox
<freenetwork> это я знаю)
<freenetwork> вообще.. чтобы он не висел больше..
<XuMuK> Я бы вапще юзал Audacious)))
<Raiden_away> если процесс от юзера, судо не надо
<Raiden_away> и если графика, можете ещё использовать xkill
<Raiden_away> ку
<XuMuK> Raiden: ку
<Raiden> У меня ритмбокс вешала его визуализация
<XuMuK> я написал либо sudo killall либо pkill, без судо)))
<Raiden> клементинчик 7.х не вис пока )
<Raiden> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KfvS3ep_eis&feature=player_embedded
<dmay> чотам?
<Raiden> анимация в 1 из плагинов юнити
<dmay> из юнити тоже начали делать очередной компиз со свистоперделками?
<Raiden> А он основан на компизе
<Raiden> или даже нет, является плагином к компизу
<dmay> ну ет понятно. я в том смысле, что из хорошой тулзы пилят стритсракерскую чепырку с неоновой подсветкой?
<Raiden> Ну, я за то что бы было всё что угодно, но отключаемое
<Raiden> чем ничего )
<SergeyIT> dmay: путь нам - в консоль (
<Raiden> Я это плохой минималист.
<dmay> SergeyIT: консоль не удобный инструмент
<dmay> мощный - да. удобный -ни разу.
<dmay> ну, может полразика
<Raiden> для части задач удобный
<XuMuK> на винду смахивает))
<Raiden> Хотя... Консоль я предпочитаю в окошке, которое дрыыгается, прозранчное, с табами ...
<dmay> Raiden: фу таким быть! )
<Raiden> после дрыгающихся окон, всё какое-то статичное и неживое )
<dmay> XuMuK: ну так скопипи^wащенный таскбар из 7ки же )
<Raiden> у меня этот эффект включен 99% времени
<SergeyIT> Raiden, поставь монитор на вибростенд )
<Raiden> ))
<Raiden> Ну в общем, мне нравится компиз. И то что квин взял из него идею некоторых эффектов. И другие вм мне не нравятся.
<SergeyIT> всё в этом мире на любителя
<Raiden> плавно, прикольно и быстро. И функционал по управлению окнами уделывающий тот же метасити на столько, что 1 строкой не описать
<Raiden> те же правила, какое окно на каком столе пускать
<Raiden> и т .д.
<go8765> подскажите пожалуйсто как изменить дефолтный файловый менеджер... (точнее меня интересует почему после update-alternatives --config x-www-browser  GnoMenu.py run-in-tray открывает папки в мидори :) )
<go8765> ?
<xoveax> Доброго времени. Как в vim изменить подсветку текущего текста? Т.е. чтобы подсветка стала как для питона к примеру.
<User481[web]> Привет, хелп плз! при установке принтера канон 3010 на 11.04 выдается ошибка зависимости gs-esp - что это?
<xoveax> User481[web],
<XuMuK> tlf
<XuMuK> lap
<[Raiden]> User481[web]: что это незнаю, но у меня в репах есть
<User481[web]> [Raiden] странно, у меня нет :(
<[Raiden]> User481[web]: какой дистр?
<User481[web]> 11.04
<[Raiden]> а..
<[Raiden]> у меня 10.10
<[Raiden]> в описании пакета
<[Raiden]> Этот фиктивный пакет предоставляется для обеспечения автоматического перехода
<[Raiden]>  от предыдущего пакета gs-esp к новому (его заменит пакет ghostscript).
<User481[web]> печалько, ghostscript стоит, но дрова все равно требуют gs-esp
<xoveax> благодарю за помощь, сам нашел :setf ...
<[Raiden]> беты\альфы неудобны ещё и тем, что для них как бы инфраструктура не полностью готова. Вот например, драйверок у человека не хочет ставиться.
<[Raiden]> т.к. 11.04 в природе ещё нет, и пакетика собранного под него тоже
<[Raiden]> торопитесь короче, граждане
<User481[web]> принтер то я завел, но после перезагрузки система сносит все дрова из-за конфликта
<go8765> никто не знает почему  интересует почему после update-alternatives --config x-www-browser  GnoMenu.py run-in-tray открывает папки в мидори ?
<FOREvERz> всем привет)
<go8765> опечатался .. :)
<FOREvERz> ребят, у меня тут вопрос возник... как настраивать на убунте инет, если он расшарен через винду/роутер?)
<FOREvERz> никак?(
<[Raiden]> наверное надо комп с виндой как шлюз по умолчанию указать и днс в /etc/resolv.conf вписать
<[Raiden]> b dc`
<[Raiden]> и всё
<Narren> еси схема подключения комп -> роутер -> винда -> инет
<FOREvERz> а как указать шлюз по умолчанию?(
<Narren> еси комп -> винда -> инет, то долно из-каробки все работать
<FOREvERz> просто так работать? или надо что-то где-то прописать?)
<Pante59> чичи
<Narren> линукс подключен напрямую проводом к вин-боксу или через роутер?
<go8765> кто-то пользуется 2гиз ?
<[Raiden]> FOREvERz: в /etc/network/interfaces наверное, как описать там eth ифейс в гугле сотни примеров. Как через нетворк менеджер - без понятия.
<[Raiden]> я ваще не понимаю кто мог написать нм , и сколько съел грибов перед этим. Но это отдельная тема.
<Narren> напиши лучше гг
<[Raiden]> Уже есть и без меня.
<[Raiden]> настройки сети в дракконф в мандриве, или в сусе в ясте
<Narren> гуи, а какой бекэнд они используют интересно?
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], нм без проблем работает )
<[Raiden]> ну отгда чего молчишь
<[Raiden]> расскажи товарищу как для eth0 шлюз в нем прописать
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], там все прозрачно, как в виндах...
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> по виндам куча докуентации со скриншотами, как это сделать, несмотря на прозрачность
<[Raiden]> хм, или не прозрачность
<User481[web]> [Raiden] если после установки драйверов выдрать ppd, после того как система снесет дрова, через cups установить этот ppd, оно заработает ? :))\
<Narren> ставишь manual, прописуешь айпи и гатевей
<Narren> все просто
<[Raiden]> User481[web]: незнаю )
<XuMuK> [Raiden], гг))
<XuMuK> ет я про грибы))
<go8765> подскажите - куда 2гис в убунте загружает карты ???
<Raiden> интересно, что я должен добавить, если ифейс уже есть http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0408/h_1302272801_35ddafb8bc.png
<Raiden> )
<Narren> забавно :D
<SergeyIT> не очень (
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: а что за тема ?
<[Raiden]> тема elementary, заголовки для эмеральда Ordinary Elementary
<[Raiden]> http://compiz-themes.org/content/show.php/Ordinary?content=127625
<go8765> подскажите где 2гиз качает карты ?
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: спс
<[Raiden]> для метасити тоЖе замутили http://compiz-themes.org/content/show.php/Ordinary+Metacity?content=127948
<[Raiden]> метасити так узнаваем по зазубринам на углах )
<AntonS> [Raiden] как показала практика если выдрать ppd, то нифига не зарабоатет :)
<[Raiden]> )
<stalker_kg> доброго времени суток всем! нужна помощь в настройке squid . зашел в nano /etc/ squid /squid.conf
<stalker_kg> как найти http_port  который нужно исправить?
<stalker_kg> вернее отредактировать
<stalker_kg> Squid normally listens to port 3128
<stalker_kg> http_port 3128
<stalker_kg> этот?
<stalker_kg> или
<stalker_kg> TAG: https_port
<stalker_kg> этот?
<patron> Может кто научить как прокрутить файл   WMW  проигрователь требует "Декодер video/x-asf-unknown ". Заранее спасибо.
<patron> Звук работает-видео нет.
<patron> Простите  WMV.
<urashima> patron: вы restricted extras из репозиториев установили?
<urashima> точно не помню название библиотеки для wmv, но она есть в этом паке
<[Raiden]> может какая-нить вмвшка с дрм попалась )
<m00nkey> ребят, а как заставить тему из emerald грузится при старте системы?
<patron> urashima  Спасибо сейчас установлю т.к скорость инета низкая  пишет-30 мин.
<XuMuK> выбрать её и сделать емеральд оконным манагером по умолчнаию...
<User967[web]> hi!  Првиет..
<[Raiden]> m00nkey: вроде само должно, но если нет, в ccsm в модуле декорации окон , в поле команда впиши emerald --replace
<[Raiden]> ccsm из пакета compizconfig-settings-manager
<m00nkey> ша попробую, я через чыполнить програму запускаю emerald --replace, но после перезагруза он не грузится(
<m00nkey> да я вкурсе что такое ccsm
<urashima> [Raiden]: а почему бы просто не попроавить compiz файл в /usr/bin , заменив gnome-windows-decorator на emerald ?
<urashima> не знаю, как он называется в убунте, в федоре compiz-gtk был
<User967[web]> Народ всё думаю насчёт перехода в 11.04 убунту.. но он пока бета... кто нибудь пробовал, как он работает? стабильне нет?... посоветуете?...
<urashima> User967[web]: ubuntu - beta - стабильность = %)
<m00nkey> я например жду релиз кандидата, через недельку обещали
<m00nkey> там на ВМ поставлю гляну
<m00nkey> мне Юнити интересен\
<[Raiden]> urashima: да правь на здоровье, если тебе так проще, и ещё плагины включа\выключать можешь через гконф , а не через морду мышкой.
<urashima> [Raiden]: так и делаю, если честно ) не знаю почему, но в гконфе все настройки как-то легче находятся
<[Raiden]> ок )
<User967[web]> ну на вм - всю мощь не пошупаешь... я вот месяц убунту на вм под виндой сидел (ну до перехода).. потом решились с друганом поставить его на комп..... И просто офигели...
<[Raiden]> а мне нет. В гконф полезу если только выхода нет
<User967[web]> И вот уже третий месяц из убунту не вылазаю сделал для себя выбор
<User967[web]> Я просто не буду дистр кочать... я обновкой хотел.... сколько при обновлении он будит какчать (сколько весит)?
<m00nkey> 0_о чтойт я сделал
<m00nkey> )
<[Raiden]> дцц чат, это прямой клиент-клиент, в обход сервера
<[Raiden]> то что ты сделал
<m00nkey> [Raiden] чёт я не могу найти модуль декорации окон ^_^ правда не могу (
<m00nkey> ясно
<[Raiden]> m00nkey: а блин, оформлене окна
<[Raiden]> склероз )
<[Raiden]> тени там ещё можешь привамить
<[Raiden]> эм, прибавить.
<m00nkey> эм... я наверно нуб полный, но не могу найти :(
<[Raiden]> m00nkey: http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0408/h_1302276923_3a3f71760c.png
<m00nkey> пасип) не сразу догадался)
<m00nkey> ребят, а есть какиенить нормальные мидишки для линя, а то касгитар убого звучит после винды
<m00nkey> *таксгитар
<[Raiden]> вообще есть иконка в трей compiz-fusion , для переключения вм в том числе.
<[Raiden]> и вроде запоминается
<[Raiden]> не помню
<m00nkey> у меня нету тама иконки компиза
<m00nkey> а понял фьюжен поставить?
<[Raiden]> ну , если хочешь. И автозагрузку сунуть можно
<m00nkey> ну я в принципе уже сделал то что хотел
<m00nkey> не будем систему нагружать всякими ненужными вещами
<ugarich> здрасте
<XuMuK> оо!)) теперь хоть при переключении с HSDPA на вай фай и висеверса не отваливаецо))
<XuMuK> ZNC - няшечка))
<ugarich> можно вопрос задать?
<m00nkey> угу
<[Raiden]> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0408/h_1302277658_5fd661eeeb.jpeg
<m00nkey> [Raiden]: ну у меня гнум и такого нет
<ugarich> вот щас под рунту поставил файрфокс, яндекс бар к нему, а он ругается на отсутствие chrome,manifest и не отображает кнопки
<m00nkey> )
<[Raiden]> у меня тоже гнум
<ugarich> чего с этим делать и где можно скачать этот самый манифест?
<m00nkey> а поставить то что просит? я обычно так делаю, помогает
<m00nkey> на кеды похож твой)
<[Raiden]> ugarich: отпиши авторам яндекс бара )
<ugarich> пробовал, молчат как партизаны
<XuMuK> [Raiden], слушай, а у тя там Colloqui только иконка или сама прога?)) о_О
<yorik_> Привет всем! Может кто знает как снести остатки КДЕ? пакетов и библиотек нет, а при загрузке все равно заставка Кубунту10.10
<m00nkey> http://s40.radikal.ru/i087/1104/37/7f4b1f07a3d3.png у меня так, я пока работаюсь над дизайном
<m00nkey> dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<ugarich> yorik_
<m00nkey> выбирай gdm или xdm
<[Raiden]> XuMuK: я незнаю что такое Colloqui , ты про какую икнку?
<yorik_> где выбирать?
<[Raiden]> справа налево какая по счету иконка?
<ugarich> yorik_, ну попробуй поиск по картинкам сделай да файл подмени, если заставку чисто убить
<m00nkey> в терминале
<m00nkey> pkg-reconfigure kdm
<m00nkey> выбирай gdm или xdm
<m00nkey> да у него десктоп менеджер от кед наверно остался ) у мя такое тож было
<yorik_> Пакет kdm сломан или установлен не полностью
<[Raiden]> XuMuK: ты про динамик чтоли?
<ugarich> так все-таки, други, у кого-нить есть chrome.manifest для яндекс.бара? если есть, не в падлу, дайте качнуть
<m00nkey> yorik_k http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=%D0%9F%D0%B0%D0%BA%D0%B5%D1%82+kdm+%D1%81%D0%BB%D0%BE%D0%BC%D0%B0%D0%BD+%D0%B8%D0%BB%D0%B8+%D1%83%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BB%D0%B5%D0%BD+%D0%BD%D0%B5+%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%BB%D0%BD%D0%BE%D1%81%D1%82%D1%8C%D1%8E&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<m00nkey> ой простите :(
<XuMuK> [Raiden], я про ирк-клиент для макоу))
<XuMuK> и его иконку на твоем скрине))
<[Raiden]> sudo apt-get install apt-get install --reinstall kdm , если не помогает, то возможно зеркало обновляется и нету нужных зависимостей.
<[Raiden]> других идей нет
<[Raiden]> зеркало репозиториев.
<XuMuK> [Raiden], http://goo.gl/MDFqX
<yorik_> так самое интересное что выбираю как раз gdm, но все равно грузит заставку Кубунту
<XuMuK> аааа, епта, ет ж квирк))
<m00nkey> зобавно, у меня нормально выбиралось
<XuMuK> чо то я попутал)) иконки похожи))
<[Raiden]> XuMuK: )
<[Raiden]> квирк меня вполне устраивает как ирц клиент.
<Pante59> в кубунту всплывающие уведомления всегда так уродливы или есть альтернативы?
<[Raiden]> и тем что мультиплатформенный и ещ ёпарой вещей.
<[Raiden]> Pante59: от темы плазмы вид слегка меняется, функционал нет
<Pante59> ужос
<Pante59> unity или kde чтож выбрать???Ухххх!!!
<ugarich> ааа, ну пожалста, помогите! не самому ж этот манифест кодить, в конце концов?
<[Raiden]> только наши мнения не сходятся. По мне в кде как раз самые лучшие нотификации
<urashima> yorik_: в /etc/sysconfig/desktop измени DISPLAYMANAGER="KDM" на GDM
<urashima> если через свистелку не менятеся
<Pante59> [Raiden]: очень запутанные они
<[Raiden]> Pante59: если до это использовал гном - продолжай дальше. Как минимум до осени классик гном не умрет.
<[Raiden]> есть время на подумать и определиться )
<[Raiden]> ну или по вкусу. Я например гномшелл смотрел в виртуалке, а вчера попробовал на реальном железе
<[Raiden]> и мое мнение слегка сместилось , в лучшую сторону )
<[Raiden]> в общем проблемы выбора, слишком много вариантов стало )
<Pante59> [Raiden]: щас юнити стоит хочу попробовать кде но реально нравитса система уведомлений убунты жаль ее никак не перенести в кде
<[Raiden]> хфце ещё неплох
<[Raiden]> убунтовские уведомления придут к кдешным в итоге , когда , они не будут вылезать все сразу, а будет формироваться очередь
<[Raiden]> а юзер будет видеть только изменения в иконке уведомлений
<[Raiden]> я ьак думаю
<alexzulu> ваше мнение о GNOME 3.
<Pante59> в кде уведомления активные в убунту же пассивные вот и подход разный
<alexzulu> кто нить пробовал уже это изделие?
<[Raiden]> alexzulu: после осеннего 3.2 чего-нить скажу :)
<Pante59> alexzulu: не стоит имхо пока переходить
<[Raiden]> я вчера узнал что у гном шелл могут быть расширения, с разными элементами ифейса.
<alexzulu> Pante59, мне переход не грозит. я KDEшник. просто интересно узнать мнение тех кто пользуется.
<[Raiden]> если так и если это будет развиваться, то наверное это будет реальный конкурент кдешной плазме.
<[Raiden]> а сча, я даже незнаю.
<Pante59> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/gnome-shell-extensions-additional.html
<[Raiden]> угу
<Pante59> пока функционал наберетса времени уйма уйдет
<skai> таааааааааааааааааааак
<XuMuK> тааааааааааааааг)
<skai> первое слово похожее на вброс будет расценено как зачинщик холивара
<Pante59> каааааааааааааааааааг???
<XuMuK> пошол йа с ребёнком погуляйу))
<skai> побаню всех нафиг
<xoveax> вот что за херь, у меня мышка сама прокручивает страницы в браузере...
<dRaziel> =)
<skai> xoveax: блютус?10.10?
<xoveax> 10.10 но не блютус
<dRaziel> привет всем
<dRaziel> смотрю весело седня
<skai> xoveax: а4?
<dRaziel> пятницо
<[Raiden]> Pante59: ну да, год-два , может больше. А что вы хотели. У кде вон 4.6.2 уже версия и до сих пор ещё допиливают функционал и баги всякие.
<Pante59> xoveax: круто вот до чего техника дошла!!!
<artus> @voice xoveax
<xoveax> skai, обыкновенная genius
<alexzulu> а чего столько запросов на проверку версии клиента пришло?
<xoveax> skai, http://www.blackmoreit.com/products/accessories/gm-04003a-genius-gm-04003a-xscroll-3-button-usb-optical-mouse.html
<Pante59> [Raiden]: убунта тудаже,теперь будет юнити пилить лет 5
<[Raiden]> Ну да. И я думаю, не обязательно срываться и быть бетатестером.
<[Raiden]> Ну придумали, ну пилят ... И пускай...
<Pante59> интерес
<Pante59> наверное запишуст в ряды кде
<Pante59> запишусь
<alexzulu> каждый выбирает то что ему удобнее.
<alexzulu> мне 8 лет назад гном как не понравился так я его до сих пор стороной обхожу.:)
<Pante59> [Raiden]: посоветуете ресурс по кедам слабо я их понимаю так пару часов мацал
<xoveax> kde.org
<alexzulu> а что там понимать? центр управления есть и ладно.
<[Raiden]> http://kde.ru/xforum/index.php , http://kubuntu.ru/ , http://kde-apps.org/ ...
<Pante59> плазмы комнаты хрен разберешся в их смысле
<Pante59> [Raiden]: +
<skai> @voice Pante59
<[Raiden]> кде интересен тем что они прошли тот геморой котоырй ожидает гном3 :)
<Pante59> [Raiden]: да шаттлвурдттттт  загналса совсем
<dmay> охлол, Pante59, ты опять успел войс заработать?
<Pante59> dmay: че ето?
<alexzulu> войс это хорошо. но только не тут.:)
<Pante59> а для невменяемых че за войс?
<[Raiden]> что будет с юнити тоже не ясно. Будет чем-то что другие воспримут или останется только в убунте и т.д.
<artus> !v | Pante59
<ubuntuhelp> Pante59: +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены. Прочтите правила и будьте корректней http://goo.gl/5UWBR
<Pante59> ок
<Pante59> [Raiden]: скорее так и останетса в убунте или вымрет если функционал будет развиватса медленно или не в ту сторону
<[Raiden]> некоторые вещи от каноникал в общем-то хорошие ) нотификация в гноме, или там микшер в трее с управлением плейерами или значек письма. )
<[Raiden]> патчи на либы для отрисовки шрифтов вообще вещь.
<[Raiden]> многие юзают в других дистрах, хоть и не по умолчанию
<Pante59> вот вот жаль ето все нельзя скрестить
<[Raiden]> Так что, может и юнити кажется ничего ) Гадать бесполезно, надо хотя бы год времени.
<Pante59> ос конструктор во где будущее
<[Raiden]> ну да, можно было бы сделать нечто модульное. но какие-то базовые вещи общими. Например, если кто-то хочет новую опцию в фф, может написать плагин
<[Raiden]> вместо того что бы форкнуть фф или написат ьпочти такой же с нуля )
<Pante59> мне нравятся Маша и Даша. Какую же выбрать: 
<Pante59> - в клетчатой юбке или полосатой майке?
<Pante59> - с пирсингом в пупке или нижней губе?
<Pante59> - пумпончики на шапке или шарфике?
<[Raiden]> по тому, что у них в голове.
<[Raiden]> ))
<Pante59> все тяну kde
<Pante59> такой вопрос,сношу убунту /home на отдельном разделе,настройки останутса мои?
<[Raiden]> сношу убунту или  сношу убунту /home  - подумай как расставлять запятые.
<[Raiden]> останутся. Если руками ничего не менял в /etc , только настройки юзера.
<Pante59> ладно пойду пробовать [Raiden] спасибо
<[Raiden]> когда страшно, делай бекапы.Если есть куда.
<[Raiden]> )
<Pante59> щас погуглю на тему kde 4.6 или unity
<ugarich> праильна, быстрые сэйвы бы еще добавить а ля F5/F9
<dRaziel> кому нужен хороший биллинг?= )
<ugarich> а хром манифест для яндекс.бара есть?)
<dRaziel> фри
<[Raiden]> xoveax: какая мышка?
<[Raiden]> ugarich: интересная мысль ) Хочу такую фичу в софте )
<ugarich> а еще лучше - дорогу когда переходишь F5 давить
<xoveax> [Raiden], http://www.blackmoreit.com/products/accessories/gm-04003a-genius-gm-04003a-xscroll-3-button-usb-optical-mouse.html
<[Raiden]> кстати, не так не реально в софте. Если скажем будет фс с поддержкой снапшотов.
<[Raiden]> можно было бы сделать хоткей бля бекапа и отката
<[Raiden]> *для
<ugarich> это ж какая производительность должна быть, чтобы по одной кнопке каждый раз делать бэкап всего харда, а?)
<[Raiden]> xoveax: Хм ) обычн ос дорогими косяки по 10+ кнопок )
<[Raiden]> ugarich: Хм )
<skai> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=30187
<xoveax> Чем им gnome 3 не угодил?
<[Raiden]> вот их колбасит за по лмесяца до релиза
<[Raiden]> пол года назад решить можно было. Типа: так, вот это может может быть нестабильным, лучше перенести.
<xoveax> [Raiden], думаю причина в самом "грызуне", какие мыши стабильно (100% без глюков) работают?
<ugarich> моя, например
<Pante59> с колесиком на брюхе
<ugarich> A4Tech x7
<[Raiden]> xoveax: конкретно в убунте мне личн оприходилось юзать 3, все от логитек , самая дешевая 5 бачей, остальные две mx300 и mx518
<[Raiden]> могут быть ньюансы некоторые, погугли сначала, на инглише в том числе )
<[Raiden]> возможно обойдешся без замены.
<[Raiden]> про а4тех чаще хорошее слышу,  но сам не юзал.
<ugarich> очень рекомендую)
<[Raiden]> у кого много кнопок... Сча 1 недописанный текст скину.
<xoveax> [Raiden], я запретил отслеживать меня( DNT), так что на английском и гуглю ) Ок, благодарю за списочек, на днях наведаюсь в магазинчик.
<ugarich> единственное, у нее чей-то резиновая накладка под большой палец юлозит, руки проклеить не доходят, а так мышка офигенская
<xoveax> ок, учту
<[Raiden]> возможно кого-то наведет на мысли по настройке мышки http://paste.org.ru/?9amdkp
<ugarich> ребят, а ни у кого нет ссылки на толковое руководство по конфигам? ну, про установку программ, куда что ставится, где файлы, где настройки, где что
<Pante59> kopete с поддержкой Skype ?
<xoveax> ugarich, man уже не в моде?)
<urashima> Pante59: копете подключается к запущенному скайпу, не более.
<ugarich> xoveax, да ман чего? man конфиги_от_линухи?
<xoveax> А вообще у меня пару справочников в электронном виде валяется, если возникют траблы - обращаюсь к ним.
<ugarich> тем более, они ж обычно на инглише
<xoveax> на русском проблематично будет найти
<[Raiden]> ugarich: тут ставится в папки по назначению. Что и куда, решают скрипты в пакете и содержимое пакета. Можно увидеть содержимое например в синаптике, или dpkg -L packagename
<[Raiden]> ещё что куда поставится можно увидеть на http://packages.ubuntu.com
<ugarich> [Raiden], ну вот конкретно файлы от файрфокса где искать? в винде эт програм файлс был, а тут?
<[Raiden]> а что почитать - незнаю )
<[Raiden]> ugarich: dpkg -L firefox |less
<Pante59> ugarich: как и пиджин меня ето и интересовало +
<Maverick_> всем привет
<ugarich> во, [Riden], большая пасиба)
<[Raiden]> )
<xoveax> ugarich, еще locate бывает полезной
<ugarich> надо запомнить
<Maverick_> люди немного подлагивают эффекты на KDE 4,5,1 что нужно сделать?
<[Raiden]> ты будешь встречаться, возможно с кучей команд. Можешь завести что-нить для заметок и что важно сохранять
<[Raiden]> вместо помнить.
<xoveax> чтобы запомнить какие-либо комманды я обычно гномовские липкие записки использую - удобно
<ugarich> тоже дело
<urashima> после нескольких месяцев уже вьедается в память, как ни крути
<[Raiden]> Maverick_: попробуй погуглить по kwin best perfomance , или на тему как заменить квин на компиз.
<Maverick_> спасибо а то хотелось бы пересесть с гнома
<ugarich> так, стоп, [Riden], ты мне что, команду поиска по имени файла дал?
<[Raiden]> ugarich: нет, команда выводит содержимое  deb пакета с именем firefox
<Rangset> привет всем
<[Raiden]> работает правда , только с уже установленными пакетами.
<ugarich> аа
<Rangset> кто может помочь с Ubuntu 10 10! проблемка есть!
<Rangset> ?
<Pante59> Rangset: ???
<ugarich> бляяяяяяяя
<artus> @kick ugarich следи за речью
<ugarich> пардонте
<artus> !ask | Rangset
<ubuntuhelp> Rangset: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Rangset> ставил на один диск с виндой и после переключения с убунту на винду и обратно на убунту прпадает инет! провайдер говарит что все норм а связи нет! авто подключение не катит! но мне нужна винда и убунту !!!
<ugarich> слушайте, а четвертый файрфокс есть в какой-нить репе? или ток 3.6?
<artus> есть
<ugarich> о) дай, пожалста, ссыль
<[Raiden]> ugarich: https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<Rangset> так кто нибудь знает в чем проблема у меня?
<Rangset> как востановить на убунту инет?
<artus> а он на ней был?
<Pante59> ушел ставить kde
<Rangset> перед переключением на винду был!!! потом после того как я перегрузился с заходом в винду и потом обратно на убунту то енет пропал!
<[Raiden]> а тип подключения какой
<Rangset> кабель сеть!
<artus> Rangset, иии, куда доходят пинги, через что подключаетшся , подробности давай
<Rangset> локалка
<ugarich> это... а как их до DEB строк дополнять до конца? ну, что в конце прописывать - univerce, multiverce или еще что
<[Raiden]> Rangset: сложно только по той инфе которую ты дал. Для начала, грузани убунту, набери ping 87.250.250.203  - это ya.ru , может просто днс не работает.
<[Raiden]> если так то прописать в /etc/resolv.conf или настройки нетворк менеджера
<[Raiden]> если нет, копай дальше.
<artus> ну днсы гугла в виде 8.8.8.8 пинговать проще )
<Rangset> к инету у меня подключение происходит автоматически! когда поставил убунту сколько бы не перезагружался инет был! после захода на винду и обратно то пропадает! пинг не катет ни одного сайта! DNS работает
<artus> Rangset, у! дебя! проблемы! с! восклицательными! знаками!?
<xoveax> )
<[Raiden]> ugarich: в источники надо добавить ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable или sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable   && sudo apt-get update
<artus> Rangset, настройка сети автоматом по dhcp прова? по маку привязка есть?
<[Raiden]> ...и upgrade до кучи
<Rangset> есть по маку привязка
<XuMuK> доча таки сломала ноут))
<artus> Rangset, а шлюз или днсы прова пигнуются вообще ?
<artus> XuMuK, хех) совсем ? )
<Rangset> ставил с центра приложений пакет для кинфиги сети там все шлюзы и днсы показывают в норме
<ugarich> оо, пасиба, пошел процесс
<XuMuK>  artus , да нее, жить будет))  но подрочицо придёцо))
<ugarich> не, линуха - это страшный наркотик. её можно настраивать часами, неделями, месяцами и не замечать ни времени, ни чего-то еще, была бы еда только)
<Rangset> у меня фиксированый ip шлюзы и т.д - их пробывал вбивать в настройку для подключения, подключение якобы получилось НО в инет не могу выйти ни с какого браузера и программы пишет что нет подключения
<[Raiden]> есть такая ерунда, так что надо помнить иногда, зачем вообще ос нужна.
<[Raiden]> как правило для выполнения фоновых служб и прикладных программ, а не для заточки-переточки )
<Pante59> ugarich: +
<artus> Rangset, так я не понял, инет есть в убунте но нет в венде?
<Rangset> наоборот
<Rangset> повторяю
<artus> Rangset, ifconfig что показывает ?
<Rangset> ставлю убунту не загружая ни разу винду инет есть
<artus> ток на paste.pro
<Rangset> сетевую карту мак и мой ip
<Rangset> кажись
<artus> и в логах ничего странного?
<Rangset> я на убунту недавно
<Rangset> странного не вижу не чего
<Rangset> странно то что инета нет только после перезагрузки на винду и обратно
<ugarich> о! а мож винда при загрузке что-то где-то прописывает, сбивая настройки?
<Rangset> где она может что прописать?
<ugarich> а я знаю? ну по логике, если после загрузки в винду падает инет, то там что-то и происходит.   а раз без ведома юзера, то надо автозагрузки шерудить
<Rangset> в автозагрузках в винде кроме приложения для моей мультимедийной клавы и антивируса ничего нет!
<Rangset> я решил
<Rangset> убунту не для меня
<Rangset> хотя очень хочется
<Antiban> Шариков привет помощь нужна в федоре
<Rangset> всем спасибо, пока!
<Antiban> Люди есть кто в феде разбирается
<artus> Antiban, а ты каналом не ошибся?
<ugarich> а что значит ZNC?
<artus> ugarich, баунсер
<Pante59> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/ubuntu/117111/
<ugarich> чеего? это что за слово такое?
<Antiban> Я знаю что это убунту если кто зайдите на федю и помогите
<ugarich> баунсер... это чего такое?
<artus> ugarich, http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/ZNC
<urashima> Antiban: ты вопрос то задай
<artus> на канале федоры)
<urashima> чем этот канал плох для федоры?
<artus> urashima, правила топай читать
<urashima> тем более, что проблемы и пути решения в 99% случаях одинаковы, как для убунту, так и дял федоры
<urashima> межрасовые разногласия? тогда понятно
<urashima> кроме бунты ничего не признаем?)
<ugarich> аа, понял
<Antiban> Вопрос на работе есть досту к 5 сайтам но гугла в их числе нет. система федя 7 +сквид. знаю пароль рут
<artus> urashima, на канале запрещено Обсуждение вопросов, напрямую не связанных с использованием систем на базе Ubuntu. Другие дистрибутивы GNU/Linux и прочие операционные системы следует обсуждать на иных, специализированных ресурсах.
<ugarich> yandex.ru если нету гугла :D
<Antiban> Яндекс есть но переход на другие сайты с его поиска невозможен
<artus> Antiban, ssh тоже обрезали?
<Oleg_Andreych> добрый вечер
<Antiban> ssh есть но насколько я понял форвардинг запрещен
<ugarich> зае... а ты хто, кстати?админ этой сетки?
<artus> @kban  ugarich  3600 я же сказал, не ругатцо
<Antiban> нет я добрый человек которому начальство местное попросило открыть светлый путь к товарищу googlу
<artus> Antiban, ну смотри в сквиде список разрещенных сайтов и добавляй туда гугл
<Antiban> дело в том что я никогда не сталкивался с такой проблемой и не знаю что куда прописывать но я быстро обучаюсь мне бы пример
<Oleg_Andreych> Есть такой вопрос. Нужно запихать пару скриптов: на выключение одной из видях ноута на старте Ubuntu, а второй, включение всех видях на выходе из Ubuntu. Включение и отключение происходит через передачу параметра в /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch.
<Oleg_Andreych> Я так понимаю это debugfs.
<Oleg_Andreych> так вот куда бы мне эти скрипты запихнуть, чтобы выполнялись после монтирования debugfs и по выключению компа успели срабатывать
<Oleg_Andreych> ?
<Oleg_Andreych> :(
<[Raiden]> Oleg_Andreych: /etc/rc6.d - то что тут , выполняется при выключении
<[Raiden]> при включении 2 ранлевел
<[Raiden]> можно создать там симлинки на скрипты
<[Raiden]> если я понял
<Oleg_Andreych> надо попробовать. просто думал я, что там только демонов стартовать.
<XuMuK> не линки на. скрипты, а инит-скрипты)))
<[Raiden]> ну, обычно да, но не обязательно
<[Raiden]> XuMuK: можно положить сами скрипты, но принято делать в этих симлинки.
<[Raiden]> вида S\Kномеримя
<[Raiden]> в этих папках*
<dmay> а чего ет у вас тут интересного происходит?
<XuMuK> ну смысл тот же - скриптц один хер сочинять придёцо))
<[Raiden]> или можете посмотреть /etc/init и освоиить конфиги к апстарту )
<[Raiden]> ну да
<artus> @kick XuMuK да харош уже материтцо
<Oleg_Andreych> ага, т.е. не любой скрипт ещё подойдёт?
<Oleg_Andreych> в смысле требования к оформлению какие то есть?
<XuMuK> вы, блин, где все мат то видите??!)
<artus> XuMuK, ты хочеш поговорить? или тебя носом ткнуть?
<[Raiden]> ну есть вообще, но требования в основном для сервисов. Пример скрипта для запуска сервиса  /etc/init.d/skeleton
<[Raiden]> можно просто обычный шеллскрипт с командой на строку , только симлинк вида S99name
<[Raiden]> вроде
<[Raiden]> 99 - очередност запуска
<Oleg_Andreych> аха, так я и подумал
<Oleg_Andreych> ладно, надо попробовать
<Oleg_Andreych> кому-нибудь интересен результат опыта?
<[Raiden]> это классика, systemV инит, убунта с ним совместима, но использует upstart , конфиги переписанные для апстарта лежат\читаются из /etc/init
<[Raiden]> так что по вкусу
<[Raiden]> поворчу немного
<[Raiden]> Сообщество не может даже договорится как линукс надо загружать. бсдинит, систем5 , апстарт, системД
<[Raiden]> init-ng ещё какой-то встречал
<[Raiden]> по LSB должно быть как в sysV , ближе к тому как в шапек сделано и в некоторых других её клонах.
<[Raiden]> Я так часто прикалываюсь над гентушниками )
<[Raiden]> что у них не линукс ,т.к. бсдинит
<dmay> линуксу нужна жесткая рука
<dmay> а то счас вон в каноникле послушаются вони на юнити и выкинут её нафиг
<dmay> и будед это фейл, тк бубунта так и останется в начала 2000ых
<[Raiden]> точно, надо модульность и некоторое базовое апи, которе везде и по любому одинаковое
<[Raiden]> а не довольных к стенке
<dmay> какое нафг базовое апи?
<dmay> всё стандартное! только обои менять!
<[Raiden]> ну, например общая система нотификации для любого гуи, общий слой для работы с железом и т.д.
<[Raiden]> единый стандарт на содержимое /etc
<[Raiden]> ...
<[Raiden]> а всякие там элементы ифейса, кнопочтки, управление окнами. в виде модулей. Надо эффект дрожащих окон - доставил, включил, не надо удлалил, надо тайловый вм, не меняешь вм, а просто меняешь 1 плагин на другой.
<[Raiden]> как-то так
<Oleg_Andreych> пошёл в ребут
<[Raiden]> Ну, я ваще юзер, не мне решать ) Но повозмущаться люблю
<[Raiden]> была бы моя воля, я бы уничтожил все вм и де. В пользу 1 модульного с набором частоимспользуемых опций\функций.
<dmay> [Raiden]: внезапно - виндовс :3
<[Raiden]> точно, как в виндовс, только с возможностью модификации под себя каждого элемента модулями.
<[Raiden]> )
<dmay> внезапно, виндовс тоже можно разобрать по кирпичикам. только это не так очевидно как линуксах
<[Raiden]> это чень не очевидно. Хоть и расширяемо иногда сторонним софтом )
<[Raiden]> в моей вин например любое окно можно сделать поверх остальных и есть рабстолы
<[Raiden]> хо выглядит это немного прикрученным сбоку
<dmay> большая часть стороннего софта это как раз интерфейс для замены explorer.exe и иже с ним )
<[Raiden]> но*
<Oleg_Andreych> [Raiden], спасибо, всё отработало как надо :)
<pain> тест
<ubuntuhelp> pain, Есть контакт.
<pain> =)
<Sergey_IT> а мне главное, чтобы мои проги работали, как мне надо )
<pain> время
<pain> тест
<ubuntuhelp> pain, Failed!
<[Raiden]> Oleg_Andreych: ок )
<dmay> pain: что сломал?
<pain> пока все отлично )
<Sergey_IT> pain, это тебе только кажется
<dmay> pain: а чего пришёл?
<pain> что тут такие все общительные =)
<Sergey_IT> почти все
<pain> так народец вопрос, когда в офф репозитах появится фф4 ?
<pain> он же поидее в анстейблет должен быть?!
<[Raiden]> никогда
<dmay> pain: ставь хром. тормозилла сама скоро умрет.
<Sergey_IT> pain, жди, проверяй, жди, проверяй - романтика
<[Raiden]> в дистрах с фикс релизами редко принято скакать по версиям.
<[Raiden]> в 10.10 всегда будет 3.6
<pain> страные эти конами
<Narren> pain, ставь с мозиловского ppa - тама есть
<pain> мне теоретическая часть интересует - почему нету в анстейбле
<pain> меня*
<Narren> политика релизов
<Narren> со следующей версии ос, вроде как, обещали firefox апдейтить на мажорные версии
<[Raiden]> в ан где?
<[Raiden]> нам то откуда знать что там нету у дебиановцев
<XuMuK> artus: а вапще я уже отвык сдецл от понимания мата, каким его воспринимайут в СССР))  ибо в испании мат за таковой не считаецо))
<XuMuK> за 11 то лет))
<artus> XuMuK, ))
<Sergey_IT> XuMuK, а ругайся по-испански, не? )
<XuMuK> Sergey_IT, тоже правильно, ьу сфпщ ут дф згеф((
<XuMuK> гг))
<XuMuK> тока за такое вапще забанить могут, на всякий пожарный))
<XuMuK> мало ли чо я там сказал))
<Sergey_IT> XuMuK, звучит красиво только непонятно )
<XuMuK> Sergey_IT, в оригинале ето выглядит как Me cago en la puta))
<XuMuK> что примерно означает Драть ту Люсю))
<artus> @kban --host  XuMuK 3600 я же предупреждал )
<Pante59> поставил KDE )))
<Pante59> чето тихо
<Pante59> [Raiden]: все перехожу на кде насчет уведомлений ошибалса в кде намного лучше
<[Raiden]> )
<Karloss> не отмантируються флешки в thungar xfce4.8 в чем может быть дело?
<[Raiden]> заняты может , каким-то процессом.  fuser и lsof  натрави на папку куда смонтировано
<[Raiden]> чего-то , чем ближе к 11.04 , тем больше вопросов не по гному )
<Sergey_IT> поглядим... до 12.04 еще год
<Karloss> блин как то не понятно. не успел посмотреть,размонтировалась
<Karloss> смонтировал еще раз, опять размонтировать не могет
<RStyler> посмотри логи если процессом не занята флешка попробуй umount
<RStyler> вообще с размонтированием проблем как то не возникало
<RStyler> как и с монтированием впрочем
<Karloss> короче размонтировало, но в боковой панели висит со значком eject
<RStyler> заверши сеанс и попробой сделать все сначала
<RStyler> если глюки будут повторяться пиши
<Karloss> RStyler: другую флешку попробывал нормально размонтировал
<RStyler> ну тогда эту форматируй и пробуй еще раз
<Karloss> тоесть он обе нормально размонтирует, только на одной она в боковой панели так и весит
<RStyler> я бы попробовал отформатировать
<Karloss> у нее кстати и на винде питание не отключало при отключение
<RStyler> возможно что то с FS на Flash
<RStyler> dj,otv ghj,eq
<RStyler> вобшем пробуй
<Karloss> да фиг знает, спервого дня ее покупки, при отключение питание на ней не отключается, в винде такое наблюдается, в наутилусе тоже было, но она из боковой панели пропадала thungar видимо невтюхает из-за этогоar
<RStyler> ну поменяй ее если на гарантии если нет погугли может у кого подобное случалось
<RStyler> проблем быть не должно на уровне ОС
<RStyler> и нау работает очень я бы сказал стабильно
<[Raiden]> http://despicere.blogspot.com/2011/03/unity.html
<RStyler> всем пока и удачи
<XuMuK> блин, прикольно, скачал прогу деццкий алфавит, дочка сидит учит)) ей 2 года в конце мая))*
<dmay> XuMuK: линк?
<|Philipp2007|> всех приветствую! опять тишина?
<XuMuK> dmay, http://qrdroid.com/qv0p
<dmay> тьфумилять. на моем китайском быдлопланшете нет камер )
<artus> @mode +q dmay
<XuMuK> dmay, могу ссыль сделать, только попозже, а то ща дочка его юзает))
<XuMuK> а вапще в маркете ABC 4ME
<|Philipp2007|> кстати про qrcode. а для убунты е программа для чтения и создания qr с графическим интерфейсом?
<Pante59> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/04/unity-launcher-behaviour-to-change-in-natty/
<[Raiden]> http://img15.nnm.ru/c/3/c/0/a/ad4979f75eaa726be7705e9f1e4.jpg
<copyerfiled> как сделать чтоб файлы удалялись сразу непомещаясь в корзину?
<[Raiden]> шифт+дел  и можно включить показ в меню удаления
<[Raiden]> в настройках файл манагера
<copyerfiled> а если много файл манагеров? какнить сразу в гноме можно?
<go8765> такой вопрос: можно к опере прикрутить менеджер загрузок ?
<|Philipp2007|> Установил арч на виртуалку. Так у меня какая то версия без иксов. =О Да и еще все все репы закоментированны. Вот что значит убунту выращенный. Волосы дыбом
<XuMuK> его к чему угодно можно прикрутить... галку ставит на перехват ссылей из буффера хотя бы....
<XuMuK> ставишь*
<[Raiden]> copyerfiled: нет
<[Raiden]> вроде
<copyerfiled> [Raiden] спасибо
<[Raiden]> |Philipp2007|: в убунте есть похожие варианты. Можно взять алтернейт сд, в меню загрузки нажать ф4 и выбрать установить без гуи.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> или убунту сервер
<XuMuK> |Philipp2007|:  не какая то... арч вапще в теории их не имеет... сьавицо отдельно {gnome,gnome-extras,gdm}
<go8765> XuMuK: спс. попробую....
<|Philipp2007|> [Raiden]: да в убунте то с apt-get уже знаком, так что не интересно. А тут... даже спать перехотелось
<go8765> d4x кто-то пользуется ?
<|Philipp2007|> Буду пробывать gnome ставить
<XuMuK> pacman -S {gnome,gnome-extras,gdm}
<copyerfiled> заколебался шерстить обзоры по сетевым файловым хранилищам, дискам и прочей лобуде, вопрос такой, можно ли использовать такой сетевой винт, или поставить сервачек на линуксе, для таких целей, тоесть хранилище файлов, но мне нужно, чтобы при обращениÐ
<AndreX> !255 | copyerfiled
<ubuntuhelp> copyerfiled: На серверах Freenode существуют технические сложности с сообщениями более 255 символов. Уважайте своих собеседников и не пишите длинных сообщений.
<copyerfiled> сори
<[Raiden]> |Philipp2007|: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/%D0%A0%D1%83%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BE%D0%B4%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B2%D0%BE_%D0%B4%D0%BB%D1%8F_%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B8%D1%87%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%B2
<XuMuK> тока не забудь сначала hal and fam поставить
<|Philipp2007|> спасибо за советы
<|Philipp2007|> (( все стало на обновлении системы. Мегафон как всегда радует. скорость 100 кбит/сек... Лучше промолчу а то забанят ((
<|Philipp2007|> Кстати а как в виртуал бокс послать Ctrl+Alt+Fn?? У меня убунту меняет консоли а гостевая ноль эмоций
<[Raiden]> вроде правый ктрл и ф1
<|Philipp2007|> [Raiden]: Огромное спасибо
<shenmue> доброе утро
<|Philipp2007|> shenmue: доброе. Правда у меня еще ночь
<shenmue> поярче монитор и будет день
<|Philipp2007|> Да они у меня скоро сами будут светиться от такого количества информации ))
<_GerarD_> можно ли как нибудь запустить виндовый чекдиск из под убунту
<[Raiden]> для чего?
<_GerarD_> у меня прблема с фс... нужно прогнать на чекдиске с параметром /f
<_GerarD_> или /r
<_GerarD_> но нет привода
<_GerarD_> и флешек под рукой
<_GerarD_> но срочно нужна винда
<_GerarD_> так как там 1с бух
<[Raiden]> а диска нету чтоли с виндой?
<[Raiden]> установочного
<|Philipp2007|> _GerarD_: я конечно не очень шарю но такое ощущение что это из грани фантастики.
<vladgobelen> _GerarD_: вайном пробовал?)
<[Raiden]> есть достаточно прямо способ. Нужно поставить винду в виртуалку, подключить реальный раздел.
<[Raiden]> и проверить
<[Raiden]> как к виртуалбоксу подрубить реальный раздел думаю найти не проблема
<[Raiden]> можно кстати и не ставить
<artus> VBoxManage internalcommands createrawvmdk -filename ~/.VirtualBox/HardDisks/sdc.vmdk -rawdisk /dev/sdc
<artus> )))
<|Philipp2007|> [Raiden]: А при подключении раздел не будет отмонтирован или еще чего?
<[Raiden]> скачать изошку лайвсд + подключить раздел
<XuMuK> ээх... маладёжж))
<[Raiden]> |Philipp2007|: незнаю. А какая разница?
<artus> на вирт сдром вешаеш образ с каким нить реаниматором и понеслась)
<[Raiden]> можно отмонтировать руками
<XuMuK> ээээ.... я ещё туд?
<[Raiden]> ага
<XuMuK> да я уж вижу просто ничо не движицо))
<XuMuK> вот и подумал )
<|Philipp2007|> Да... где моя соска с красивыми картинками форточек. У меня бы ни когда даже мысли про ВМ не было.  Еще многому учиться
<XuMuK> виртуализацийа ащще рулед))*
<shenmue> http://futurist.se/gldt/wp-content/uploads/11.04/gldt1104.png
<XuMuK> я блин уже на телефоне вслепую почти не промахиваюсь ))
<XuMuK> чтобы ето не значило - дебиан решает))
<XuMuK> качество бы получше....
<shenmue> не знал что суся от слаки произошла
<|Philipp2007|> XuMuK: Сенсорный?  Я так и не научился на hd2 бысто печать. руками не ощущаешь кнопок и все... приплыли
<vladgobelen> shenmue: Так практически все произошло вон от трех дистрибутивов.
<XuMuK> да, а я просто расслабилсо и дал пальцам тыкать туда, куда они сами тянуцо...
<XuMuK> гг
<XuMuK> вопщем всё как на клаве))
<shenmue> генты не вижу
<XuMuK> ну, видать ето ге по всем дистрам...
<|Philipp2007|> мне суся не понравилась. Да и вооще с кедами как то не сложилось. Хотя может не умею их готовить?
<XuMuK> не*
<XuMuK> кеды - зло))
<vladgobelen> shenmue: Смотри 2001 год
<shenmue> нашел уже
<shenmue> теперь арч ищю =0
<vladgobelen> shenmue:  http://enotstvo.selfip.org/456.png
<|Philipp2007|> XuMuK: Так а какой у тя там телефон то? n900?
<[Raiden]> в сусе гном как бы тоже есть и не только.
<vladgobelen> shenmue:  http://enotstvo.selfip.org/457.png
<XuMuK> нее,  DHD
<_GerarD_> artus а можно чуть по обширнее ответ?
<shenmue> спс
<artus> _GerarD_, куда уж обширнее то)
<_GerarD_> что нужно сделать?
<shenmue> ну дебиан всех нагнул
<[Raiden]> картинка намекает на: чем дальше, тем больше велосипедов.
<vladgobelen> от дебиана самое ветвистое дерево
<shenmue> нет что бы всем вместе дистр выпустить
<XuMuK> тааг, дочка вроде ушла в страну чудес)) можно перелазить за комп))
<vladgobelen> не получится
<vladgobelen> Например не всем нравится генту. А она имеет много преимуществ. Все в любом случае не угодишь.
<vladgobelen> всем*
<Nor8> Что то у меня аудациос с какого перепугу перестал флак формат проигрывать. Где копать, кто знает?
<[Raiden]> я там на рисунке нашел fuduntu )
<[Raiden]> ветка федора
<|Philipp2007|> так а может сила линукса в том и есть что его много разного?
<Nor8> Philipp2007|: И в этом же его слабость ))
<shenmue> наоборот
<XuMuK> shenmue: все - работают над ядром, оно общее, а там уже каждый подрубает свои модули/демоны/приложения...
<shenmue> просто представить сколько в мире людей делают одно и тоже ....  каждый для своего дистра
<[Raiden]> не так всё просто. в убунте есть патчи ядра которых может не быть в федоре или сусе и наоборот
<[Raiden]> например ureadahead или там tuxonice
<[Raiden]> и т.д.
<XuMuK> Nor8: запусти из терминала и посмотри чо в &2 выдаст
<vladgobelen> shenmue: Правильно, давай во все дистрибутивы поставим портажи и заставим всех компилировать софт?
<_GerarD_> artus: виртуалбокс стоит, что нужно написать в консоли? нужно проверить /dev/sda1 и на всякий случай dev/sda3
<Nor8> Дистровотч дает возможность посмотреть, сколько есть дистров, но хороших среди них мало
<_GerarD_> Оба они NTFS
<[Raiden]> сначала их надо подключить, как  вирт машине как диски
<Nor8> [Raiden]: У тебя спрошу)) Flac не проигрывает, что делать?
<artus> _GerarD_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/591496/
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Хотя должен и и грал раньше
<[Raiden]> _GerarD_: http://mrcat.ru/hard-drive-virtualbox
<shenmue> vladgobelen можно так же выпускать разные версии
<shenmue> либо обьеденить
<[Raiden]> Nor8: кто не играет?
<vladgobelen> shenmue: Тоесть вместо разных названий использовать одно?)
<Nor8> [Raiden]: audacious
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Сломался
<[Raiden]> ясно, фиг знает
<[Raiden]> переставь , не поможет , ужал ив хомпапке его настройки ещё
<[Raiden]> я им не пользуюсь
<XuMuK> а чо, посмотреть чо терминал выдаст религия чтоль не позволяет? о_ эО
<[Raiden]> qmmp , deadbeef , clementine , чаще последний
<XuMuK> первый раз слышу...
<_GerarD_> VBoxManage internalcommands createrawvmdk -filename ~/.VirtualBox/HardDisks/sda1.vmdk -rawdisk /dev/sda1 - это всё команда?
<[Raiden]> да
<[Raiden]> для сда 1
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Сек, вспомнил, что то я удали случайно aptitude )) Видимо нарушил зависимости. Проверю, скажу)))
<[Raiden]> потом ~/.VirtualBox/HardDisks/sda1.vmdk надо в свойствах вирт машины подключить как диск
<[Raiden]> ну а потом уже включить вирт машину и проверить
<_GerarD_> спасибо
<_GerarD_> сейчас испробуем
<shenmue> случайно удалил =)
<shenmue> что то юнити с шелом не дружит
#ubuntu-ru 2011-04-09
<[Raiden]> Артус тоже самое кинул
<Nor8> На хабре новость читали? Про Юнити?
<artus> @mode -q dmay
<shenmue> нет
<XuMuK> а кто нить вкурсе, что в июле 2011 будет по 5 пятниц, суббот, и воскресений?! такое происходит только раз в 823 года...
<shenmue> нет
<[Raiden]> забавно
<Nor8> XuMuK: 5 подряд? ))))
<XuMuK> интересно, сколько человег ломвнулось открывать календарег))
<XuMuK> нее, всего))
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: И клементин не играет флак )))
<XuMuK> ты каг себе вапще ето представляешь?))
<Nor8> XuMuK: Как, как! 5 суббот, потом 5 вочкресений и так далее))
<Nor8> XuMuK: А потом снова рабочая неделя)))
<XuMuK> было бы забавно))
<[Raiden]> Nor8: поставь побольше gstreamer-*
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Да всё стоит
<[Raiden]> gstreamer0.10-plugins-*
<[Raiden]> gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg  ещё проверь
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Всё установлено
<[Raiden]> иди гугли тогда, незнаю
<XuMuK> ты пробовал что я сказал сделать Nor8 ?
<[Raiden]> Nor8: а у юзера ест ьправа на чтение этих файлов?
<Nor8> XuMuK: Эээээ.... не нахожу твоих инструкций))
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Да конечно есть, мп3 играет, флак отказывается, хотя играл еще вчера
<XuMuK> В терминале запусти и смотри чо выдаст...
<Nor8> XuMuK: Ладно, это не горит
<[Raiden]> ))
<Nor8> Но ведь и VLC отказался flac играть, вот в чем нюанс!
<Pante59> Красноглазите?
<XuMuK> если ничо путного, то попробуй audacious --verbose
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Да я только включил музыку, лень его перезапускать ))) Потому и не горит уже)))
<XuMuK> мож файло битый?
<Nor8>  XuMuK: Нет, точно не битый
<Nor8>  XuMuK: Они там все тогда битые, получается
<XuMuK> тада читай логи на предмет grep audacious))
<[Raiden]> моЖно попробвать  грепнуть ~/.xsession-errors
<Nor8> ПО первому показывают фильм от ВВС про родину Убунту. Бескрайнее поле для названия версий дистра в Африке! )))
<XuMuK> ыыы... да уж))
<XuMuK> ладно, надо валить спать, а то энерджайзер мой меня завтра как штык около 10 разбудит, а время уже второй чаз))
<XuMuK> всем досвидоз))
<Nor8> бб
 * XuMuK курит и идёт пускать слюни...
<|Philipp2007|> XuMuK: спокойной
<XuMuK> ну кась ...
<[Raiden]> да бросайте уже , блин. Пока спите, проходит 6-10 часов, просыпаетесь и ничего, не умираете от того что столько не курили.
<XuMuK[DHD]> я если не покурю на ночь, то могу проснуцо среди ночи, чисто чтобы покурить :-(
<Nor8> Во наркот))
<XuMuK[DHD]> я - никотиновый наркот))
<[Raiden]> У меня такое тоже было
<Nor8> Кури беломор, вымоченный в растворителе)))
<XuMuK[DHD]> Nor8: гг)) гении, грят, мыслят одинакага))
<Nor8> Чтобы на дольше эффекта хватало)))
<Nor8> Могу научить как сходу бросить
<XuMuK[DHD]> нее, я лучше просто забью шмали))
<Nor8> Фуу... моветон
<XuMuK[DHD]> если план курить - то мне пачкм дня на 3 хватает)
<Pante59> шмали?Где?Кто сказал шмали?!!!!!!!!
<Nor8> Сказал бы сразу, на 3 огненных шара
<XuMuK[DHD]> почитай...
<XuMuK[DHD]> гг
<_GerarD_> artus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/591511/
<artus> _GerarD_, /home/vbox/vbox-4.0.4/src/VBox/Storage/VMDK.cpp( это чего такое ?
<_GerarD_> artus http://paste.ubuntu.com/591513/
<artus> нафиг тебе судо?
<[Raiden]> VERR_FILE_NOT_FOUND - что бы это значило
<[Raiden]> наверное просто папки такой нет )
<artus> _GerarD_, или ты без судо у себя в каталоге уже ничего создать не можеш?
<vladgobelen> место то есть?
<artus> _GerarD_, VBoxManage internalcommands createrawvmdk -filename ~/sda1.vmdk -rawdisk /dev/sda1 делай и не парь моск )
<XuMuK[DHD]> если без судо никак, то ето уже каг бы и не у себя))*
<_GerarD_> artus http://paste.ubuntu.com/591514/
<_GerarD_> ^(
<_GerarD_> :(
<XuMuK[DHD]> http://db.tt/ajS1LQd
<XuMuK[DHD]> и.куда бы мне теперь прибзднуцо то??))
<Nor8> XuMuK[DHD]: На полу
<_GerarD_> XuMuK[DHD] сладко спит, не вздумай будить
<XuMuK[DHD]> а вот ещё))...
<XuMuK[DHD]> http://db.tt/Cy2oKi6
<Nor8> XuMuK[DHD]: Ты к маманьке на полати полезай)))
<copyerfiled> у мну ша такаяже почти картина
<copyerfiled> товарищи, а можно какнибудь в консоли посмотреть место на винте, сколько его там осталось?
<Nor8> Можно и не в конслои
<Nor8> консоли*
<vladgobelen> du
<vladgobelen> du hast..du hast..
<copyerfiled> емае, так ниче непонятно
<vladgobelen> copyerfiled: du --help
<copyerfiled> vladgobelen спасибо, мм так тоже ниче непонятно, а есть какойнибудь примитивный способ для полных лузеров?
<Nor8> copyerfiled: Через системный монитор посмотри
<copyerfiled> vladgobelen ну типа вводишь ду хаст и он вуаля у вас всего восемдесят, занято сорок осталось двадцать, ну чтоб было все понятно сразу ? )))
<vladgobelen> df -h
<copyerfiled> Nor8 что за зверь такой? монитор системный?
<Nor8> copyerfiled: Ты Убунту пользуешься?
<copyerfiled> ну да
<copyerfiled> vladgobelen сп вроде понятней
<Nor8> система - администрирование-системный монитор
<vladgobelen> он из консоли просил
<Nor8> htop показывает, если не ошибаюсь
<copyerfiled> а ну всеравно всем спасибо
<vladgobelen> не показывает.. Он только ОЗУ
<copyerfiled> да и неустановлен он
<copyerfiled> ну тоесть на серве
<copyerfiled> у меня то установлен
<[Raiden]> а что ты хотел увидеть?
<copyerfiled> сколько места осталось
<[Raiden]> df -h
<copyerfiled> ну да уже все увидел спасибо, места много :)
<Nor8> copyerfiled: Не знаешь какого размера у тебя жесткий диск?
<copyerfiled> Nor8 знал, незнал сколько забито
<copyerfiled> оказалось всего 8 гигов из 80 :)
<[Raiden]> gdmap посмотрите , может кому пригодится
<copyerfiled> Ктонибудь организовывал в сети файловый сервер?
<[Raiden]> был фтп 1 время
<[Raiden]> да и сча есть, для внезапного обмена файлами )
<[Raiden]> только теперь пустой, только для обмена  в некоторых ситуациях
<[Raiden]> файловый сервер сча наверное что-то другое означает )
<copyerfiled> [Raiden] ну не точтобы другое, просто мне не фтп нужен
<copyerfiled> [Raiden] мне нужен такой, чтобы комп с ним общался напрямую, тоесть как со своим винтом
<_GerarD_> как добавить пользователя в группу через консоль
<_GerarD_> ??
<[Raiden]> я руками менял, как командами склероз  /etc/group /etc/gshadow
<Pante59> Удачного красноглазия,а я на боковую!!!
<[Raiden]> я ваще сериал смотрю. Хотя в такое время... Тоже красноглазие.
<shenmue> "Как настроить компьютер для просмотра видео в HD качестве.doc" 90кб
<[Raiden]> http://www.space.com/11334-spectacular-aurora-march-2011.html
<copyerfiled> а можно какнибудь подмонтировать сетевой диск?
<[Raiden]> вбей в гугл  ubuntu fstab smb
<[Raiden]> или как-то так
<copyerfiled> спс
<shenmue> на улице клас
<shenmue> в москве
<[Raiden]> shenmue: а ты откуда?
<[Raiden]> Хм )
<shenmue> свао
<[Raiden]> в 5.40 )
<shenmue> снег валит
<shenmue> земляк?
<[Raiden]> ага, ювао. Посмотрел в окно - всё в снегу.
<[Raiden]> афигеть
<shenmue> я за сигаретами ходил
<copyerfiled> парни, для монтирования надо папку создавать? написано что подмонтирует в /mnt/sharedocs
<copyerfiled> или папка создастся сама?
<[Raiden]> по яндекс погоде тучки будут всю неделю следущую. Солнышка хочется.
<[Raiden]> надо создать
<copyerfiled> //192.168.10.2/sharedoc /mnt/sharedoc smbfs username=vasya,password=mypasswd321 0 0
<copyerfiled> вот такую строчку надо вписать в фстаб
<[Raiden]> угу, это строка для фстаб
<copyerfiled> ак она сама не создасть папку?
<[Raiden]> нет
<copyerfiled> ясно
<copyerfiled> спасибо
<copyerfiled> хм, а что за цифры в конце?
<shenmue> нуль нуль?
<[Raiden]> это для fsck два нуля никогда не проверять автоматом
<[Raiden]> что вместо нулей может быть уже не помню
<copyerfiled> так а 321 это какбы к пасворду относится?
<[Raiden]> угу
<copyerfiled> а да точно туплю
<copyerfiled> спасибо
<copyerfiled> а еще вопрос установил mucommander
<copyerfiled> как ярлык для него появить?
<copyerfiled> ну тобишь я его так и запускаю из консоли этой командой, а ярлык нигде не числится, как можно его появить?
<shenmue> а это консольный?
<[Raiden]> правый клик, создать кнопку запуска, на столе. на панели , пункт добавить и там своя кнопка запуска.
<[Raiden]> если консольное, я не помню есть ли в гноме галка пускать в терминале, если нету, то  можно в ярлыке вызывать гном-терминал с параметратми. gnome-teminal --help-all
<[Raiden]> а нет, гуйное
<[Raiden]> copyerfiled:  меню приложения тоже редактируется по правой кнопке по нему.
<[Raiden]> я отвык от двухпанельников, исключение mc
<copyerfiled> ша попробую
<copyerfiled> мм а вот про папку для монтирования
<copyerfiled> создать создам, а права какието ей нужно давать изменять?
<[Raiden]> пробуй, н епомню, вроде пофиг, через фстаб монтируется как бы от рута, а внутри папки будут права которые у шары
<[Raiden]> наверное
<copyerfiled> аа фак
<copyerfiled> там же рут, как через консоль папку создать?
<[Raiden]> sudo mkdir /mnt/папка
<copyerfiled> спасибо
<[Raiden]> или gksu nautilus
<copyerfiled> вот интересно, поидее должен подмонтироваться сетевой диск шас при включении, а что будет если я буду в не сети? я же с ноута. критической ошибки быть недолжно?
<[Raiden]> Хм, незнаю, тогда возможно тебе как то по другому лучше делать )
<[Raiden]> спроси на форуме, или тут , но не в 6 утра по мск
<copyerfiled> ясно
<copyerfiled> та в питере не меньше :)
<copyerfiled> спасибо кстати , кнопка создалась
<copyerfiled> ну все ребутюсь :)
<copyerfiled> а как через терминал удалить каталог?
<[Raiden]> rm -r
<[Raiden]> или -rf
<shenmue> btrfs допили иль нет?
<[Raiden]> shenmue: в 38 ядре помечено как эксперементал
<shenmue> да кто то уже писал об эксперементе на 10 10
<shenmue> отзывчее но иногда вдруг тормозит
<calculon> Qt можно узнать по КДЕшному интерфейсу? Как, например, в smplayer'е.
<shenmue> см плеер кдешный
<shenmue> если ты этоо хотел узнать
<[Raiden]> ну ваще он кделибс не использует
<calculon> как узнать фреймворк?
<calculon> Qt или gtk
<[Raiden]> ldd может быть
<shenmue> sudo aptitude search '~i!~nlib(~Dqt|~Dkde)' покажет все проги которые на qt
<calculon> только по тому, какие библиотеки подтягиваются?
<shenmue> кстати юнити кутешная
<shenmue> и трасмишшен оО
<Pante59> http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/talks/6129569?lastmod=1302318450804
<calculon> Когда в smplayer открываешь файл, видно, что там кде интерфейс.
<calculon> Его можно с gtk собрать из исходников?
<shenmue> а в настройках нет интерфейса с гтк?
<calculon> не видел
<[Raiden]> с гтк собрать его нельзя
<calculon> скайп для линя на кьти по-моему, но там можно выбрать интерфейс
<[Raiden]> в настройках есть тема гтк+ , это эмуляция внешнего вида, тулкит всеравно qt
<calculon> ладно
<shenmue> кстати когда срипт запускаеш можно ли выводить на экран все что он делает?
<[Raiden]> на баш?
<calculon> я, как вижу, Qt популярнее. Это не значит лучше? Или он имеет преимущества?
<shenmue> в консоль на баш не важно
<shenmue> любой срипт главное видеть что он делает
<[Raiden]> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/debugging-shell-script.html
<shenmue> спс
<[Raiden]> calculon: я не программер. И надеюсь что когда-нить останется только 1.
<[Raiden]> )
<calculon> ок
<[Raiden]> незнаю что лучше
<go8765> подскажите пожалуста - как настроить google chrome чтобы он открывал torrent файлы в flush а не в transmission ?
<shenmue> пкм на торрент и открывать с помощью flush
<go8765> shenmue: нее... мне надо что бы из хрома прямо открывать ?
<vyazovoi> go8765: в свойствах файла можно настраивать "ассоциации".
<go8765> shenmue: vyazovoi: ассоциации - в наутилусе и убунту-твик настроены на флюш - а оно всё-равно открывает в трансмиссии
<vyazovoi> не судьба :D
<vyazovoi> У меня вроде хром в transgui открывает, не смотря на установленный первым by default transmission
<vyazovoi> Перезапускал хром? Попробуйте выключить и включить
<vyazovoi> =)
<vladgobelen> go8765: да снеси ты трансмишн
<go8765> vladgobelen: а "цывилизованного" способы нету ? :)
<vladgobelen> "цывилизованный" у тебя не сработал
<go8765> ок. спс. - попробую....
<shenmue> http://panoptus.mk.ua/ubuntu/google-chrome-chromium-и-magnet-ссылки-в-ubuntu-linux
<vyazovoi> Проверил сейчас - да у меня достаточно было проассоциировать в наутилусе
<vladgobelen> а в фф все и так нормально работает ^^
<shenmue> а опера рулит
<vladgobelen> мы тут про браузеры еще?
<go8765> shenmue: спс за ссылку - а как правильно мне отредактировать для torrent файлов ?
<shenmue> там все указано
<shenmue> если нужен свой клиент то впиши его
<shenmue> хотя.. кажется я ошибся. там только магнет
<go8765> shenmue: я о том же // 60
<vladgobelen> shenmue: Пока опера рулит, фф просто работает ;) http://enotstvo.selfip.org/458.png
<go8765> shenmue: направление точно вроде как верное - только бы ещё для торрентов ...
<conan_chief> Всем привет
<go8765> shenmue: дык ты не вкурсе как написать для торрентов ?
<shenmue> нет
<shenmue> в опере как бе открывать с помощью такой то проги. и все
<go8765> никто не вкурсе про редактирование /usr/bin/xdg-open  ?
<go8765> shenmue: да я знаю - сам тоже оперой пользуюсь..
<shenmue> так в чем проблема?
<go8765> shenmue: не всегда просто пользуюсь...
<go8765> shenmue: если ты об этом
<go8765> shenmue: в flush кстати подобная проблема - она ссылки в хроме открывает вместо мидори...
<shenmue> оО
<shenmue> зачем столько браузеров?
<go8765> shenmue: chrome для гуглдоков/опера для серфинга/мидори - самый быстрый - на подхвате - ссылки открывает и быстро запускается...
<vyazovoi> нифига там не верное направление. Надо mime-ассоциации для gnome-open редактировать, а не xdg-open править который затрется при обновлении
<shenmue> он уже пробывал. ничего не вышло
<vyazovoi> http://welinux.ru/post/3848/
<vyazovoi> по теме но не решение вопросы
<vyazovoi> вопроса
<shenmue> http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/Chrome/thread?tid=47b2e2f2bd84426c&hl=en
<shenmue> блин а там хп
<go8765> vyazovoi: сделал по твоей ссылке - не помогло...
<go8765> а в чём разница между transmission и transmission-gtc ?
<go8765> удалил трансмиссию - началооткрывать во флуше - поставил  назад - опять открывает в трансмисии...
<vladgobelen> go8765: Вывод - удали еще раз трансмиссию и не ставь ее.
<go8765> vladgobelen: хотелось бы найти всё-таки ассоциации ...
<vladgobelen> ну в фф настраивается прямо в настройках.. Может и в хроме где есть?
<go8765> vladgobelen: я не смог найти :( ...
<vladgobelen> поидее команда какая то есть для открытия всех настроек
<urashima> go8765: в свойствах любого торрент файла, измени чем его открывать, браузер будет атвоматом ассоцииировать с этим клиентом
<go8765> urashima: я изменил - всё-равно открывает из хрома - в трансмиссию ...
<urashima> тогда не знаю, умвр
<vladgobelen> go8765: http://enotstvo.selfip.org/459.png
<vladgobelen> go8765: Поищи, может есть что подобное.
<shenmue> фу сглаживание ><
<go8765> vladgobelen: у меня гном...
<vladgobelen> ну мало ли. Может там тоже уже что-то придумали подобное
<vladgobelen> go8765: Говорят в гноме даже реестр есть.
<go8765> vladgobelen: а как эта ghuf называется в синаптике
<go8765> как мнее’ поставить ?
<vladgobelen> эм.. это кдешные "параметры системы"
<vladgobelen> go8765:  http://enotstvo.selfip.org/460.png
<inkvizitor68sl> утра всем
<go8765> vladgobelen: боюсь в гноме это не поможет.. :(
<vladgobelen> хз.. врядли
<urashima> go8765: gconf-editor
<urashima> в терминале
<go8765> urashima: пробовал уже - я там несмог найти..
<urashima> можешь покапаться там в настройках, ежели простым путем почему-то не выходит
<urashima> печально
<go8765> inkvizitor68sl: не знаешь случайно как ассоциации хрома поменять ?
<inkvizitor68sl> в плане?
<inkvizitor68sl> чем какой файл открывать?
<inkvizitor68sl> системные перехватывает
<go8765> inkvizitor68sl: как настроить google chrome чтобы он открывал torrent файлы в flush а не в transmission ?
<inkvizitor68sl> а наутилус их чем открывает?
<go8765> inkvizitor68sl: flush
<go8765> inkvizitor68sl: флюшем открывает
<go8765> inkvizitor68sl: чё скажешь ? :)
<go8765> inkvizitor68sl:  удалил трансмиссию - началооткрывать во флуше - поставил  назад - опять открывает в трансмисии...
<go8765> inkvizitor68sl: есть такой вариант - но я не знаю как для торрентов написать правильно ? http://panoptus.mk.ua/ubuntu/google-chrome-chromium-и-magnet-ссылки-в-ubuntu-linux  не знаешь случайно ?
<inkvizitor68sl> не, чего то не знаю
<inkvizitor68sl> не думал над этим
<go8765> inkvizitor68sl: а если посмотреть в конфиге хрома ?
<inkvizitor68sl> ye gjcvjnhb
<inkvizitor68sl> посмотри
<go8765> inkvizitor68sl: посмотрел - нету вроде...
<rapidsp> хайлайтните меня ктонить плз
<go8765> rapidsp: что такое хайлануть ?
<rapidsp> пасиб :)
<shenmue> ник написать
<go8765> shenmue: спс - ясно :)
 * rapidsp курит гном 3 :)
<shenmue> что то под xfce ничего из тем найти не могу
<shenmue> фигня одна какая то
<dm999> привет всем!
<shenmue> а где взять ubuntulooks для тем?
<shenmue> в репах только есть пакеты ссылающие на него
<stalker_kg> привет всем! народ подскажите как можно проверить юсб камеру без включения скайп
<stalker_kg> в убунту 10.10
<vladgobelen> проверь в копытах
<vladgobelen> в настройках
<stalker_kg> эт где?
<stalker_kg> чет ничего похожего найти не могу
<shenmue> cheese программка для этого
<stalker_kg> cheese?
<stalker_kg> в репах есть?
<Goganchic> есть
<Goganchic> только не факт что если камера работает в cheese, она будет работать в skype
<stalker_kg> камера работает , только проблемы со скайпом - похоже какая то зараза в него вселилась, а камера стала плохо показывать, вот я и хочу проверить отдельно от скайп
<stalker_kg> ..можно ли ее, камеру, проверить стандартными средствами, не устанавливая доп.по
<stalker_kg> ?
<vyazovoi> mplayer ещё может из /dev/video читать
<vyazovoi> Попробуй другим плеером - может будет
<vyazovoi> totem /dev/video там
<vyazovoi> или video0
<vyazovoi> что у тебя там будет
<stalker_kg> спс , щас гляну
<stalker_kg> у мну vlc мож подойдет?
<vyazovoi> мож
<vyazovoi> тут два варианта - или у mplayer особый подход к /dev/video
<vyazovoi> или можно смотреть любым плеером
<vyazovoi> что-то я склоняюсь к первому
<vladgobelen> MPlayer SVN-r32624-4.4.5 (C) 2000-2010 MPlayer Team
<vladgobelen> Воспроизведение /dev/input/mice.
<vladgobelen> забавно
<inkvizitor68sl> лол
<inkvizitor68sl> а vlc не выдает ошибок, если /dev/urandom играть о_О
<inkvizitor68sl> но и не играет
<m00nkey> люди :) у меня случилась неприятность :( пропали кнопки типа закрыть, свернуть и развернуть, со всех окон... какнить их вернуть можно?
<shenmue> убунту твик стоит?
<vyazovoi> нет это пасхальное яйцо такое - у десяти счастливчиков установивших ubuntu отключаются эти кнопки, особый прикол в том, что идет привязка к уникальному идентификатору какой-то из железок компа, наверняка к мамке
<m00nkey> ээ нет
<inkvizitor68sl> вязовой прав
<inkvizitor68sl> а если серьёзно - то сделай metacity --replace
<vladgobelen> m00nkey: Меняй мать
<inkvizitor68sl> и потом compiz --replace
<vladgobelen> m00nkey: И брата
<inkvizitor68sl> или как там
<m00nkey> а пасиба помогло)
<inkvizitor68sl> мать сменил оО
<m00nkey> угу)
<inkvizitor68sl> лол
<inkvizitor68sl> кому бы свой старый NAS сбагрить то
<m00nkey> ещё хард, видяху, оперативу и пользователя и всё норм)
<Snowdrift> кто нибудь ставил gnome3 на U10.10?
<m00nkey> г-но
<m00nkey> я лаги глюки, не стоит оно того
<m00nkey> inkvizitor68sl хм, послe compiz --replace обратно исчезли кнопки(
<inkvizitor68sl> m00nkey: значит компиз поломался
<inkvizitor68sl> сделай пока что metacity --repplace
<inkvizitor68sl> и вычищай настройки компиа в ~
<m00nkey> хм, попробую
<m00nkey> пасипки
<inkvizitor68sl>  .compiz, .config/compiz
<inkvizitor68sl> как то так
<inkvizitor68sl> в общем поиском по хомяку пройди
<m00nkey> а через ccsm не проще?
<inkvizitor68sl> m00nkey: а ты там не найдёшь нужную галочку.
<ejina> тест
<ubuntuhelp> ejina, Есть контакт.
<m00nkey> хм
<m00nkey> inkvizitor68sl хм, а вот то что я вчера в ccsm вписал вместо /usr/bin/compiz-decorator свою compize --replace не могло метасити убить?
<m00nkey> в оформлении окон
<inkvizitor68sl> метасити != компиз
<m00nkey> хм
<m00nkey> ну лан
<inkvizitor68sl> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metacity
<go8765> никто случайно не знает в гугл докс можно добавлять документы из url (типа pdf опубликованного ) ??
<ejina> Товарищи Гуру! подскажите, куда мог подеваться индикатор раскладки? тот что справа вверху. на форумах немного не то... настройки клавиатуры совсем не влияют на систему((
<inkvizitor68sl> а справа сверху в 1010 бывает индикатор раскладки оО
<go8765> насчёт гугл докс - никто не знает ?
<m00nkey> ага
<m00nkey> у меня есть
<vladgobelen> m00nkey: Смотри настройки клавиатуры/раскладки через параметры
<ejina> индикатор успешно пережил обновление с 9.10 до 10.04.2 совсем недавно отвелился
<inkvizitor68sl> ужас
<m00nkey> ла у меня работает это ) у мя в другом проблема )
<ejina> настройки клавиатуры/раскладки через параметры ничего не действует(( какие бы галочки не ставил
<stalker_kg> <vyazovoi> спасибо все работает
<ejina> привык к переключению по капсу, а сейчас стало как в виндовс по умолчанию. перепревыкаю
<Maverick_> люди а у меня скрипт sh на запуск сервера в гноме работал сдесь нет что нужно переделать?
<vyazovoi> ejina: переключение по капсу прекрасно включается через конфигурялку гномовскую клавиатуры, ну если сильно хочется - man setxkbmap
<DropSQL> всем привет
<inkvizitor68sl> ку
<aleksei`> всем q
<DropSQL> подскажите плз, почему usb-creator не хочет добавлять образ OpenSuse? :(
<inkvizitor68sl> Maverick_: nano /etc/rc.local
<DropSQL> я из ubuntu 10.10 глюк достал... хочу попробовать, мож в OpenSuse будет всё ок
<ejina> vyazovoi: ок!
<Maverick_> а если мне нужно не автозапуск а вручную??
<inkvizitor68sl> Maverick_: открыть консоль -> sh /путь/до/скрипта/file.sh
<Maverick_> значит тут не прокатит как в гноме: двойной клик на скрипте запустить в терминале?
<DropSQL> подскажете плз, как записать opensuse на флешку? :)
<vladgobelen> DropSQL: unetbootin
<DropSQL> vladgobelen: там в списке нет 11,4 :)
<vladgobelen> DropSQL: Скачать образ и указать вручную
<DropSQL> я понял уже :)
<DropSQL> сенкс
<ejina> кто уже ставил Gnome3? как впечатление? стоит ставить или подождать Unity?
<rapidsp> ejina, впечатления нормальные, но возврата в гном 2 уже не будет
<rapidsp> как и unity
<Karloss> кстати а что там с решением не ставит юнити в 11.04 по умолчанию?
<vladgobelen> Интереснее что там с вэйлэндом?
<Karloss> что есть вэйленд?
<Goganchic> не, с юнити интереснее, вейленд все равно в ближайшее время достаточно стабильным не станет
<Goganchic> Вейленд - замена икс-серверу
<Goganchic> более легковесная )
<ejina> вроде еще не отладили. да вейланд тоже хочется попробовать, но у меня атирадеон((
<inkvizitor68sl> не путайте
<inkvizitor68sl>  wayland не легковесен
<inkvizitor68sl> легковесная замена иксоргу - Xfree86
<Goganchic> насколько я помню wayland не имеет сетевой прозрачности и выполняет намного меньше ф-ий чем xorg, поэтому более легковесен
<vladgobelen> в вэйлэнде нет 95% возможностей иксов и при этом он еще и не легковесен?
<vladgobelen> шикарно..
<Goganchic> во-во
<ejina> а где/в каких дистрибутивах еще остался XFree86?
<inkvizitor68sl> ejina: в любом
<vladgobelen> В настоящее время практически не используется - большинство открытых операционных систем приняло X.Org Server вместо XFree86, а большинство разработчиков XFree86 перешло к X.Org Server.
<inkvizitor68sl> к тому же в бсд он есть и вполне работает без геморроя
<ejina> ну да, а на смену X.Org каноникал вроде планирует вейланд
<Goganchic> он правда еще немного падуч
<inkvizitor68sl> его прелесть в том, что почти не нужно писать драйвера
<ejina> пока только читал о нем в линуксформате
<inkvizitor68sl> плюс он замещает собой очень многое
<vladgobelen> "    Wayland будет использоваться в разрабатываемой Intel операционной системе MeeGo."
<vladgobelen> о как
<inkvizitor68sl> и архитектура у него не столь костыльная, как у иксорга
<Goganchic> это радует, да
<vladgobelen> посмотрим
<vladgobelen> поставить чтоли.. для теста
<vladgobelen> на виртуалке)
<ejina> я конечно знаю, что костыли в прогах везде есть и в X.Org тоже наверняка, но как юзер их не вижу
<inkvizitor68sl> они видны невооруженным взглядом, поверьте
<inkvizitor68sl> точнее вооруженным ftrace'ом
<ejina> охотно, если знать куда смотреть))
<vladgobelen> зато потомзахочешь так удаленный доступ к софтине настроить, а фих
<Goganchic> господа, а никто не сталкивался с такой проблемой: в верхней gnome-панельке время от времени трей и notification-ы меняются местами, а еще бывает что небольшой кусочек панели как-будто обрезается, решается это все перезапуском
<Goganchic> панели, но может быть есть более красивое решение?
<Goganchic> vladgobelen, а тебе часто нужно установить удаленный доступ к gui-софтине?
<ejina> было похожее
<vladgobelen> GoganchicЙ: достаточно часто.. А еще часто нужно вторую копию иксов запустить
<Goganchic> ejina, я просто не знаю как это грамотно описать, поэтому не могу запостить как баг...
<Goganchic> vladgobelen, хм, а у меня удаленный доступ ограничивается ssh и web, а gui приложения в основном на локальной машине
<Goganchic> на удаленной оно как-то тормозит
<Goganchic> ну или еще можно МТС
<Goganchic> ой
<ejina> Goganchic: я понял. я делал проще, пкм - свойства - фон
<Goganchic> VNC
<vladgobelen> Goganchic: У нас тут часто с инетом траблы. Вот и по локалке даю доступ к браузеру/дц
<vladgobelen> да можно то и винду поставить..
<vladgobelen> но хочется как удобно
<ejina> Goganchic: по мне верхняя панель слишком часто глючит по разному((
<Goganchic> ejina, будем ждать unity в Ubuntu 11.04 чтобы посмотреть что там с панелью ))
<Slightly> граждане, кто может проконсультировать по grub customizer?
<Goganchic> Slightly, а что конкретно интересует? На хабре была толковая статейка вроде
<ejina> меня часто стала преследовать одна мысль - а не поставить ли Xfce?
<Goganchic> ejina, а зачем?
<Slightly> да он говорит шо у профиля нет прав рут
<[koshka]> здрасте
<SergeyIT> Goganchic, зафиксируй элементы на панели
<Slightly> я на убунтологии читал про рут, но чет не помогает
<Goganchic> SergeyIT, фиксировал )
<Goganchic> не помогает
<SergeyIT> Goganchic, значитм не всё зафиксировал
<ejina> Goganchic: подождать на нем стабильности юнити))
<Maverick_> Народ я поставил компиз на кеды у меня окна при нажатии альт таб не переключаются помогите,а?
<ejina> Slightly: я бросил все эти твики. правлю граб вручную
<shenmue> Maverick_ вин + таб
<Maverick_> nj;t yt gfitn
<Maverick_> тож не пашет
<Goganchic> SergeyIT, в том-то и дело что все зафиксировал...
<Slightly> ejina: да я бы тоже правил бы граб вручную, еси б понятие имел...я новичек в юникс системах
<ejina> Maverick_ в ubuntu-tweak установи простой менеджер настройки настройки рабочего стола
<inkvizitor68sl> блин
<inkvizitor68sl> самый дешевый макбук с i7 стоит 51
<Maverick_> а убунту твик прокатит под кде?)
<inkvizitor68sl> самый дешевый нормальный ноут с i7 - 40
<inkvizitor68sl> 9к - стоимость операционки
<inkvizitor68sl> + разница в автономной работе
<inkvizitor68sl> вывод.
<ejina> Slightly: я здесь учился http://ru.wikibooks.org/wiki/Grub_2
<inkvizitor68sl> макбуки по сути дешевле обычных ноутов
<Slightly> ejina: пасиба, почитаемс
<ejina> Maverick_: почему нет?
<shenmue> Стабильный релиз Wine 1.2.3
<Maverick_> незнал просто) думал ток для гномов
<Maverick_> да и еще по вином на руском как писать?
<Maverick_> у меня бета
<Slightly> а такой еще вопрос: я никак не могу подружится с торрентами, встроенный трансмишн как-то странно себя ведет (качает-качает, потом теряет с концами, а то и вообще не хочет даже начинать). А сторонние битторент и битторнадо вообще отказываются запускать т
<Goganchic> +inkvizitor68sl, а почему именно макбук? Макос хочется?
<inkvizitor68sl> нет, хочется ноутбук, которые не развалится от того, что я на нехо чихну
<inkvizitor68sl> на него*
<Goganchic> по-моему Dell-ы ничего так
<Goganchic> если хочется именно рабочий ноут
<Goganchic> а не свистелки
<Goganchic> и еще можно Thinkpad взять какой-нибудь
<ejina> Slightly: у меня трансмишн не ставиться(( но deluge ничем не хуже. пробовал качать им?
<inkvizitor68sl> Goganchic: деллы унылы
<Goganchic> +inkvizitor68sl почему?
<urashima> deluge ничем не хуже? однако хорошая шутка
<inkvizitor68sl> синкпады ещё ничего так, но всё равно хлипкие
<Slightly> ejina: шас попробую, а трансмишн у мя в стоке шол с маверик миркат
<Goganchic> Slightly, может стоит посмотреть настройки сети?
<urashima> это наверное если не замечать его периодического зависание и подгрузхки прцоессора на 99% ?
<Goganchic> просто Transmission уже достаточно стабилен
<inkvizitor68sl> у асуса вообще углы раздолбаны
<Slightly> хз, настройки самые простые - у компа-клиента все на динамике
<ejina> а может просто сиды отключились?
<Slightly> серв по мак-адресу выдает настройки автоматом
<Goganchic> +inkvizitor68sl, углы раздобланы? Это как?
<Slightly> дык я для проверки запустил тот же торент на семерке и все пашет
<Goganchic> у меня у подруги асус - вроде не жалуется
<inkvizitor68sl> Goganchic: отколот угол
<Goganchic> Slightly, кстати, есть uTorrent для linux, только он с web-мордой
<Goganchic> +inkvizitor68sl, может быть это брак конкретного экземпляра?
<Slightly> веб-морда не проблема
<inkvizitor68sl> Goganchic: нет, это я его немного уронил (в сумке)
<inkvizitor68sl> и второй угол отколот... при том до того момента, как
<inkvizitor68sl> первый угол откололся - я его юзал исключительно в кровати
<Goganchic> +inkvizitor68sl, немного уронил с 10-го этажа?
<inkvizitor68sl> алюминиевой крышке плевать, да... =)
<inkvizitor68sl> Goganchic: нет, из камеры хранения выпала сумка
<Goganchic> понятно
<inkvizitor68sl> при том у меня еееpc есть
<inkvizitor68sl> он целый год жив был
<inkvizitor68sl> потом я его уронил на кафельный пол.
<inkvizitor68sl> ничо, нормально.
<inkvizitor68sl> потом уже правда я его совсем уронил и раздолбал
<inkvizitor68sl> но этому то 3 месяца
<inkvizitor68sl> и он разбит из-за падения с метра высоты
<Slightly> ejina: пасибо, делюге качает нормально, а трансмишн так и втыкает =)
<Slightly> блииин, интерфейс завис =)
<go8765> Slightly: у делюги может настать такой момент когда он решить перепроверить все твои торренты и начать качать их по новой : поэтому советую - vuze - хоть он и тежеловесный - но как по мне - стабильный - или flush - но про стабильность его не могу ничего сказа
<ejina> Slightly: в 10,04,2 вроде не замечал глюков...
<himik> а в transmission ни разу глюков не видел
<ejina> veze кстати тоже понравися
<Slightly> торент удалю из списка и ниче он проверять не будет
<Slightly> у меня другая трабла - у меня гном повис
<Slightly> и зараза на перезагруз Х-серва не реагирует
<Goganchic> Slightly, гном подвис? А как ты перезагружаешь иксы?
<go8765> himik: а у меня трансмиссия постоянно (если указывать директoрию загрузки отличную от home/user/downloads ) начинает повторно качать в downloads и забывает что торрент уже скачан в другую дирректорию/ и это при том что при большом количесве торрентов на слабом 
<Slightly> ну это, комбинация Ctrl+Alt+Backspace или я шото не так понял...
<Slightly> ох чуствую попахивает фейлом с моей стороны
<Goganchic> Slightly, по-моему в Ubuntu отключен Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<Goganchic> по крайней мере у меня последние 2 -3 релиза оно точно не работает
<Slightly> как мне тогда его раздуплить без перезагруза компа?
<himik> go8765: понятно, ну у меня таких ситуаций в принципе возникать не могёт
<Goganchic> надо бы зайти на комп ssh-ем или ctrl-alt-f1
<Goganchic> и там sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Goganchic> у меня такое помогало
<Slightly> шас попробуем
<Slightly> раздуплился, псибо
<goganchic> |EpicFail| (~|EpicFail@77.246.248.186) has joined #ubuntu-ru - что-то не нравится мне это...
<|EpicFail|> )))
<Slightly> :P
<shenmue> прикольный плагин для компиза увидел
<shenmue> правда безполезный
<urashima> пока не будет плагина со стриптизёршами, компиз не торт
<shenmue> исправь этот недостаток
<go8765> никто случайно не знает - как сделать что бы торренты из хрома открывались во flush а ссылки из flush открывались в мидори ? :)
<shenmue> вот у тебя квест то
<go8765> ладно    ... вечером ещё попробую спросить...
<goganchic> go8765, а что такое flush?
<inkvizitor68sl> торрент клиент
<goganchic> inkvizitor68sl, а зачем именно так, почему ссылки из flush не открывать в хроме?
<inkvizitor68sl> я то тут при чём?
<shenmue> у него он быстрее запускается
<inkvizitor68sl> мне вообще ссылки из торрент клиента открывать не нужно
<inkvizitor68sl> он далеко и консольный
<shenmue> хотя опера стартует за секунду... а трасмишен сам торренты добавляет
<goganchic> inkvizitor68sl, упс, я ошибся чутка ))
<Temporiel> народ, вопрос есть по софт рейдам
<Temporiel> его же можно на люой системе пересобрать?
<Temporiel> тоесть имееться отдельный раздел на собранном из винтов софт-рейде, он собереться после переустановки системы или на другом дистрибутиве?
<goganchic> Temporiel, должен
<inkvizitor68sl> Temporiel: да
<inkvizitor68sl> только uuuid запиши
<inkvizitor68sl> uuid
<Temporiel> я предполагал, потому все записал уже)
<inkvizitor68sl> ну и ок всё будет
<inkvizitor68sl> ещё глянь синтаксис mdadm.conf
<inkvizitor68sl> на всякий
<Temporiel> ну у меня хоум на рейде и параметры конфигурации тоже сохранил из него
<rttf> halo!
<inkvizitor68sl> EHLO
<inkvizitor68sl> halo устарел
<rttf> ;)
<User623[web]> привет
<User334[web]> hi2all
<User334[web]> #ubuntu-ru
<KupuJlJl> Всем привет! Такой вопрос.. остались остатки флешки в папке /media Как убрать?
<jlewka> после того как вытащил флешку, что то там осталось?
<KupuJlJl> да.. имя флешки
<jlewka> umount /meda/name
<jlewka>  помогите плиз, ни как не могу поставить самбу... вроде скомпилилось без ошибок, но после установки не могу найти smb.conf ...
<jlewka> устанавливал с помощью checkinstall и в получившимся пакете тоже не удается найти его...
<jlewka> компилил с следующими опциями : ./configure --enable-debug --enable-krb5developer --with-ads=yes --with-ldap=yes  --with-pam=yes --with-winbind=yes --with-wbclient=yes
<jlewka> а щас, при попытки компиляции, вылазиет следующая ошибка http://paste.pro/1420238
<KupuJlJl> пишет что не примонтирован (согласно mtab)
<jlewka> ну и не парься тогда
<KupuJlJl> думаешь?
<jlewka> ну можешь удалить папку
<jlewka> mount посмотри
<KupuJlJl> всё.. удалил.. спасибо!
<jlewka> хелп ми..)
<patron> >jlewka< Sinaptic?
<skai> блин
<skai> ненавижу 10.10
<skai> все работает, даж аппаратное декодирование интеловской видяхой запахало все.глюков нет.проблем тоже...заняться нечем:(
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: трололо. да-да
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: поищи мне клиентов =)
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: не.реально вот все работает.тут уж не до трололо
<patron> >skai< попробуй wmv файл проиграть получишь enjoy
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: клиентов на пойти нажраться?:)
<skai> patron: у мя нет таких фаилов.
<skai> patron: у мну мкв все.да и вмв отлично играет влц
<patron> ok
<Maverick_> лююдии как русским писать в играх под wine?
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: клиенты на вдсках
<skai> http://2ip.ru/member_photo/61727.gif
<inkvizitor68sl> клиентов на вдски
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: вот вы бы сайт подняли наконец
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: а то как я рекомендовать людей без сайта могу
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: ну и чо, какой у меня IP и провайдер?
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: ты как нод корбины идешь.вроде
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: если ты не на маке
<Maverick_> skai: прикольная картинка)
<inkvizitor68sl> http://goo.gl/tLWWQ
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: крута
<skai> хмммм
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: а сижу я на крыше какого то дома с ноутом
<skai> кроме меня еще три человека с шариковского знц сидят
<Maverick_> как русским писать в играх под wine?
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: ну?
<skai> Maverick_: тебе это не поможет
<Maverick_> skai: почему?
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: мм?
<inkvizitor68sl> чего ну?
<skai> Maverick_: ты в чате то по-русски писать не можешь.
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: ну а мой кто?
<Maverick_> ну я же когда то писал?
<skai> вот прям сча откуда я вылез?
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: вообще то там 5 человек вылезло
<inkvizitor68sl> а, не, 3
<inkvizitor68sl> 1 просто 3 раза
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: подскажу.тут на канале нет никого из нидерландов:)
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: не выглядит правдой
<inkvizitor68sl> а вот моё - вполне =)
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: что именно не выглядит правдой?
<inkvizitor68sl> то, что ты в нидерландах
<skai> ну так.луковый роутер
<skai> ^_^
<inkvizitor68sl> дыды
<skai> хромого люблю через него пускать:)
<inkvizitor68sl> травка
<inkvizitor68sl> только вот русских туда почти не пускают
<skai> о.кстати.надо полить кактус
<skai> сохнет, бедняга людвиг, на просторах голадской сибири
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ку! Возвращаясь к вчерашнему разговору о flac формате. Вот что пишет консоль: snd_pcm_hw_params_set_channels failed:
<skai> блин
<skai> это знак
<skai> при смене нода тор случайно выхватил туже голандскую точку
<skai> надо бежать из страны
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: все.я в разносчике демократии:)
<Nor8> skai: Ссыкун, а кто будет с коррупцией бороться?
<skai> Nor8: какой коррупцией?я в сшп
<Nor8> skai: В сшп? )) Это где?)))
<skai> соединеные штаты пендостана же:)
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: какой там ип выдало?
<inkvizitor68sl> мне в лом идти
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: для такой фигни у меня есть свой вебсервер
<inkvizitor68sl> на котором я могу положить картинку
<inkvizitor68sl> завернуть её в отдельные логи
<inkvizitor68sl> и читать =)
<skai> ну так это сделать надо.а тебе лень:)
<Nor8> skai: Да, не любит норот Пендостан, но жить все же там предпочитает))))) И почему же так происходит, кто бы подсказал?))))
<skai> Nor8: не.я за исландию
<Nor8> skai: Деревенский колорит тебе по вкусу или свободная экономическая зона? )))
<skai> там хорошая природа и дофига энергии геотермальной
<Nor8> skai: Все-равно там холодно
<skai> Nor8: ха.ты в сибири не был
<Karloss> госпада подскажите книгу (ресурс) на русском по архитектуре linux
<cykonax> всем кря=)
<Maverick_> Так возможно под вайном на русском писать?
<Nor8> skai: В сибири ерунда, там влажность не высокая, а вот когда -30 и влажность 100 процентов )))
<Nor8> Maverick_: Возможно
<skai> Nor8: скажи это барометру с влажностью в 95% зимой
<Maverick_> Nor8: что нужно сделать для такого?
<Nor8> Maverick_: Да ничего вроде, ну максимум фонты поставить через вайнтрик
<cykonax> Кто нибудь может помочь настроить wow 3.3.5a под Wine?
<shenmue> на сайте
<skai> @kban --nick cykonax правила №2.12
<shenmue> не успел дописать =(
<Maverick_> Nor8: Поставил фонты но ничего не изменилось(
<Nor8> Maverick_: Что тебе там писать нужно?
<Maverick_> Nor8: Да на русском в вов хотелось бы общатся)
<Nor8> Maverick_: В тот префикс, где стоит ВОВ  закинь фонта
<Nor8> фонты*
<patron> >Karloss< наберите в поисковике госпадина николай иванов linux
<Maverick_> Nor8: какие именно фонты? откуда их можно стырить?)
<Nor8> Maverick_: А если подумать?
<Maverick_> Nor8: хз реально я не супе линуксоид)
<Maverick_> Nor8: не супер*
<Nor8> Maverick_: Но думать то умеешь?
<Maverick_> Nor8: умею
<Nor8> Maverick_: Воспользуйся умением
<Maverick_> Nor8: ммм с папки вайна?
<Karloss> patron:  "основы программирование в линукс" по запросу выдает
<Maverick_> Nor8: все равно не пашет
<inkvizitor68sl> пошлите пиво пить
<Nor8>  inkvizitor68sl: Посылаю! Иди пить пиво! )))
<inkvizitor68sl> я то пойду
<Maverick_> Nor8: Помоги не могу понять чего-то шрифты с вайновской папки слил но по прежнему русский ввод не пашет(
<Nor8> Maverick_: Что, предвкушение игры отключает моск?))))
<Maverick_> Nor8: наверное(
<Nor8> Maverick_: Бороться нужно со страстями, бороться))))
<Maverick_> Nor8: я кубунту ток вчера поставил
<Maverick_> Nor8: почти ничего не знаю
<patron> -Karloss- В книгу смотрите ))
<Maverick_> Nor8: плииз помоги)
<shenmue> !q shenmue
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='q shenmue'
<shenmue> а пример вопроса киньте кто нибуть
<shenmue> как правильноо задавать. а то команды не помню
<Nor8> Maverick_: Гугль тебе в помощь! O:-)
<Maverick_> Nor8: да я уже давно гуглил немогу найти что именно нужно
<Nor8> Maverick_:Вопрос правильно задай
<Maverick_> Nor8: у меня еще и вайн бета)
<shenmue> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<[s]pam> доброго времени суток)
<[s]pam> хотелось бы IDE для PHP, что посоветуете?
<yurau> [s]pam: netbeans
<vladgobelen> [s]pam: vim
<[s]pam> мшь,))))))))))
<[s]pam> мшь*
<[s]pam> vim*
<Maverick_> ы
<[s]pam> ч0рд:(
<alexzulu|2> вот советуете. а сами то им пользоваться умеете?
<Maverick_> ура сделал русские шрифты))) правда совсем не понял что именно помогло(
<vaha> здрасьте!
<[Raiden]> привет
<vaha> а по сети может кто-нибудь помочь?
<[Raiden]> на день космонавтики салют будет в 22-00. Медведев распорядился.
<[Raiden]> не я )
<shenmue> а чего не ты то?
<[Raiden]> !ask |vaha
<ubuntuhelp> vaha: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<vladgobelen> diver@localhost:~$ cat /proc/cpuinfo |grep bogo
<vladgobelen> bogomips        : 5866.70
<vladgobelen> bogomips        : 5866.46
<vladgobelen> опаньки
<vladgobelen> выравнялось.. хм
<vladgobelen> нифига не понимаю
<vaha> кто с сетью может пооооооооооооомоооооооооочь?!
<vladgobelen> на прошлом ядре второе было на полторы тысячи больше первого
<vladgobelen> ой, не туда, извиняюсь
<[Raiden]> vladgobelen: зеленые функции
<[Raiden]> энергосбережение
<vladgobelen> хм..
<XuMuK>  vaha, аопрос када нормально задашь, может и поможет кто))
<XuMuK> ку всем
<vaha> XuMuK: а как "нормально"?
<skai> !enter | vladgobelen
<ubuntuhelp> vladgobelen: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<[Raiden]> лучше cat /proc/cpuinfo| grep MHz  , богомипсы ничего не значащая ерунда.
<shenmue> pu MHz		: 2393.784
<shenmue> jq
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Не скажи..
<vladgobelen> cpu MHz         : 2933.352
<vladgobelen> cpu MHz         : 2933.352
<[Raiden]> А богомипсы просто частота х2
<[Raiden]> или х4
<[Raiden]> склероз
<vladgobelen> gentoo-cld ~ # cat /proc/cpuinfo| grep MHz
<vladgobelen> cpu MHz         : 1600.000
<vladgobelen> cpu MHz         : 1600.000
<vladgobelen> хотя там е6500
<vladgobelen> нифига не понимаю
<[Raiden]> ну и нормально
<vladgobelen> gentoo-cld ~ # cat /proc/cpuinfo| grep bogo
<[Raiden]> у меня 3ггц проц, сча он 2ггц
<vladgobelen> bogomips        : 6665.69
<vladgobelen> bogomips        : 6666.42
<[Raiden]> т.к. в простое
<[Raiden]> запусти пару процессов yes
<[Raiden]> и ещё раз глянь или несколько раз
<XuMuK> vaha, ты для начала скажи что именно у тебя случилось, может кто и поможет...
<vladgobelen> хм.. слушай, помоему богомипсы это и есть частотаХ2
<inkvizitor68sl> угу. частота тупления человека, который на них обращает внимание оО
<vladgobelen> но тогда на прошлом ядре баг был
<skai> @voice vladgobelen
<skai> [Raiden]: блин ты чеж не следишь о
<[Raiden]> skai: а 2 строки поста вроде не нарушение
<[Raiden]> и ваще я был в другой комнате
<skai> [Raiden]: а пять подряд?
<skai> он нафлудил уже на час чтения правил
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ок
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: ииииинк
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: пинай агафонова
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: пусть бота отдаст
<inkvizitor68sl> чо?
<inkvizitor68sl> ъа
<inkvizitor68sl> пни
<inkvizitor68sl> во вторник пнем
<skai> во.записал.
<Pante59> чичи
<skai> четакое
<skai> @devoice inkvizitor68sl
<inkvizitor68sl> а?
<skai> ну что ыт среди уголовников торчишь:)
<Pante59> ээээээ!!!!
<Pante59> voice me please
<inkvizitor68sl> Pante59: зачем?
<Pante59> inkvizitor68sl: чтоб быть в первых рядах)))))
<inkvizitor68sl> это нарушители жэ
<inkvizitor68sl> а в первых рядах вот так
<Pante59> voice me
<inkvizitor68sl> @op
<Pante59> @op
<XuMuK> op him so))
<XuMuK> ыыы
<skai> @kban --host Pante59 3600 читать правила
<skai> @op
<skai> @op sharikoff[away]
<skai> @op "sharikoff[away]"
<skai> @op artus|znc|
<XuMuK> блиин жесь
<XuMuK> 32 градуса на улице...
<[Raiden]> Ты на экваторе?
<XuMuK> почтм))
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> А в мск снега навалило за ночь
<XuMuK> поищщи в мапсах Torrevieja))
<XuMuK> ага, я в новостях видел)
<[Raiden]> ой, немного лень
<skai> [bvbr e yfc bcgfytw
<skai> химик у нас испанец
<XuMuK> неа
<XuMuK> чо то мне влом делать исп пасспорт, я думаю лет через 10 они к нам эммигрировать будут))
<XuMuK> а то и раньше)) каждый 5й безработный...
<[Raiden]> в жабере тут навели , может кому-то будет интересно http://fatrat.dolezel.info/
<patron> лет через 10 пасспорт ? )))))))))))).
<XuMuK> ну да у них пасспорта и карточки-удостоверения
<patron> пасспорт продают за деньги для выезда а они без работы бэээдные.
<NGE01> кто пробывал заставить windows видеть разделы линя? пробывал с помощью этой статьи http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/linux/70058/ вот только напоролся на проблему форточки требовали пароля вот только ни у форточек ни в лине не было паролей, даже пароль от реальной системы
<rfft> не может смонтировать /dev on /root/dev no such file or directory, /sys on /root/sys , /proc on /root/proc   target file system does't have /sbin/init . no init found. try passing init = bootarg . в чем может быть дело, кто знает?
<[Raiden]> А зачем в хомпапке рута это монтировать?
<rfft> система не грузится и выдает это
<[Raiden]> Хм
<rfft> (initramfs)_
<m00nkey> [Raiden] вот ты мне сколько раз помогал.. помоги ещё разок а? :) у меня клава периодически отваливает всёравно, работают только дополнительные кнопки, помогает только ребут, бесит жутко
<vladgobelen> rfft: Проверь /etc/fstab на актуальное имя диска. И физическое наличие этих дирректорий на винте
<XuMuK> груб ты убил видать...
<[Raiden]> наверное надо с лайва проверять фстаб и может ещё до кучи делать в чруте update-grub , ууид может менялись
<rfft> fstab там вообще почемуто нет, есть udev, console-setup, modprobe.d, default
<[Raiden]> m00nkey: я не сталкивался
<[Raiden]> m00nkey: если 11.04 , то его я вообще не видел и раньше релиза не поставлю
<XuMuK> такая же фигня)
<XuMuK> я и после релиза подожду сдецл)
<rfft> мнда, попробуем с лайва грузануться
<Pentito> А о чём нибудь другом здесь разговаривают?
<[Raiden]> у англоязычных нормально сделано было #ubuntu для релиза  и #ubuntu+1 для любителей всяких бет.
<xoveax> Ага, о vim. Кстати о vim, как разделить окно по вертикали, аналог Ctrl+W n ?
<rfft> да кстати, как корректно перезагрузиться если shutdown -r now и reboot не работают?
<shenmue> от рута вводил?
<rfft> sudo not found
<rfft> xD
<[Raiden]> убунта?
<Pentito> XD
<rfft> да
<shenmue> reisab тогда
<rfft> reisab not found
<[Raiden]> alt+sysrq  + S,U,B
<m00nkey> <[Raiden]> да не, 10.10 cтоит, насколько я читал встречаются экземпляры с похожой проблемы отваливания всяких клав и мышей.. печаль:(
<shenmue> это хоткеи вообще то
<[Raiden]> это не совсем кореектно, но лучше резета
<shenmue> ща он долго будет искать sysrq
<rfft> ты мой герой
<[Raiden]> m00nkey: ну и читай такие жалобы или сам тему создай на форуме.
<[Raiden]> я не сталкивался
<m00nkey> да прочтиал, никто ничё не знает
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Проснулси? ))
<[Raiden]> угу
<XuMuK> Nor8: нее, проснулси ты, а он давно тут уже))
<Nor8> [Raiden]:  Я спрашивал раньше просто, ты не ответил! ))) flac так и не проигрывает
<XuMuK> во всяком случае с тех пор как проснулся я точно здесь))
<[Raiden]> Ну мои соболезнования
<[Raiden]> а ты посмотрел как ругается плейер на консоль?
<[Raiden]> и логи
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ругается, щас скажу как
<[Raiden]> я вчера писал про ~/.xsession-errors и grep
<XuMuK> драная запятая... фейл 2/²...
<XuMuK> я ему вчера ето весь вечер говорил сделать...
<Nor8> [Raiden]: К примеру такое пишет. [mp3 @ 0x2115190]Header missing
<Nor8> [mp3 @ 0x2118fb0]Estimating duration from bitrate, this may be inaccurate
<Nor8> Format detected only with low score of 24, misdetection possible!
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Хотя формат вообще не мп3
<Nor8> МП3 играет спокойно
<[Raiden]> натрави команду файл
<[Raiden]> file этотфайл
<[Raiden]> покажи что пишет
<Nor8> [Raiden]: команду напиши
<[Raiden]> file этотфайл
<XuMuK>  file file.flac
<Nor8> XuMuK: Путь на файл нужно указывать?
<[Raiden]> конечно
<XuMuK>  а как же
<[Raiden]> хотя , можете поставить наутилус-опентерминал пакет, переходить в нужный каталог, открывать там терминал, а потом выполнят ькоманды
<[Raiden]> :)
<XuMuK> или скрипт открыть в терминале)
<XuMuK> позагорать чтоле пойти...
 * XuMuK вялицо на солныше)
<Nor8> XuMuK:  Сам то откуда?
<XuMuK> Nor8: с России, но живу в Испании...
<Nor8> XuMuK: так то да, солнца у вас хватает
<XuMuK> даже, я бы сказал, переборчег))
<Nor8> XuMuK: Да не, много это не мало, пусть будет, если что можно и в тень зайти))
<XuMuK> ооо!! зацените как надо ходить в магазины)) http://db.tt/NiTyUDq
<Nor8> И чё?)))
<[Raiden]> мне как жителю средней полосы 32 было бы многовато. Хотя, может привык бы за какое-то время... +- пол года.
<XuMuK> Nor8:  ага, када она есть))
<Nor8> XuMuK: Кепку купи или стетсон белый ))))
<XuMuK> ничо, пришлось покупать 4 упаковки)) 2 до сих пор целые)
<[Raiden]> Прикольный ребенок.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Любит папка его, балует)))
<XuMuK> [Raiden]: хз, я за десять лет не до конца привык)) спс)
<XuMuK> её))
<XuMuK> если вы не заметили, то на ней платье))
<Nor8>  XuMuK: К кому не привык, к дитяти? ))
<XuMuK> к жаре)
<XuMuK> дитяти 2 тока в мае будет))
<Nor8>  XuMuK: Мяса меньше ешь, будет норм, жара убавится
<XuMuK> лучше парицо)
<XuMuK> без мяса - ет уже не еда
<Nor8> XuMuK: Что парицо?
<XuMuK> йа парицо)
<[Raiden]> XuMuK: а в россии где жил? Ну , хотя бы примерно. )
<Nor8> XuMuK: Я ж не говорю, что совсем не ешь, меньше ешь
<XuMuK> в Саратове
<XuMuK> тоже не север)
<[Raiden]> понятно, да не курорт.
<[Raiden]> ну ага, нечто среднее
<Nor8> Средняя полоса России, тоже солнце там по праздникам
<XuMuK> погода как в мск, тока с задержкой на пару дней...
<sirius22> Нет, это оно конечно... Хотя, кто его знает?!
<dmay> хтотут?
<skai> dmay: никого.еды нет
<XuMuK> sirius22: ет ты про чо?
<dmay> skai: ощи >.<
<skai> dmay: новенькие уже разбежались,а те чт ов беседе - тебя знают
<sirius22> Я ж тебе говорил, а ты мне не верил
<dmay> плин, опять все пропустил
<Nor8> Сириус только зашел, а уже бредит)))
<XuMuK> ну)
<XuMuK> или окном ошибсо)
<dmay> sirius22: тыхто?
<sirius22> 10 секунд максимальное напряжение мышц предплечья, за тем - 30 секунд полное, полное, полное расслабление. И следи за дыханием, оно - плавное и легкое...
<XuMuK> неее... бредит..
<Nor8> )))
<dmay> sirius22:
<dmay> не, и не бот вроде
<XuMuK> видать вместо канала о бодибилдинге сюда залез))
<Nor8> XuMuK: Скорее с йоги или подобного
<XuMuK> причом читает откуда надо, видать, а вот писать промахиваецо))
<XuMuK> Nor8: ну да, более в тему)
<Nor8> XuMuK: Деваху прибалтывает видать на секас, спешит, волнуется )))))
<Pante59> (
<XuMuK> сегс предплечьями
<sirius22> ксация по Джекобсону, говорю тебе. Хватит. Расслабляем мышцы голени, то же самое - 10 / 30 сек. Теперь опять дыхание, дыхание, дыхание... Еще раз... Спи
<Nor8> )))
<XuMuK> вот тя плющит то...
<Cool0> всем ку )
<XuMuK> уже 3 сообщение не по адресу)
<XuMuK> ку
<Nor8>  XuMuK: http://www.psyportal.info/psypage/relax1.shtml
<Cool0> некто не подскажет темку для XFCE в стиле Star Gate ? )
<Pante59> Cool0: ты
<Cool0> ?
<Nor8> Cool0: Ну ты уже назвал тему, отгугли её
<dmay> Cool0: ещё нянямешную какую нить попроси...
<skai> @voice sirius22
<dmay> хотя, их то, как раз, как собак
<dmay> skai: а может сразу того?
<Cool0> ладно пойду искать :)
<dmay> ну вот, ушёл, и теперь не расскажет что нашел
<XuMuK> ну, skai))
<XuMuK> бяда
<sirius22> дахыени дтае знижь - читай эту фразу 5 раз
<XuMuK> придецо самим)
<Nor8> )))
<XuMuK> я ее раз то не могу нормально прочитать, какие 5...
<skai> @kban --user sirius22 3600 читать правила канала
<Pante59> sirius22: я тебе отослала---читай быстро
<Nor8> XuMuK:  Весна, да еще и луна как никогда близка к Земле за последнее десятилетие, вот и проявляются)))
<[s]pam> господа))
<XuMuK> ааа... вон оно чо)
<[s]pam> в репах есть гугль хром?
<XuMuK> нет
<Nor8>  [s]pam: Хромиум есть
<Pante59> [s]pam: есть
<Nor8>  [s]pam: Тоже самое
<XuMuK> проприетарщина, что каг бе намекает...
<[s]pam> спасибо)
<skai> [s]pam: у гугла на оффсайте можн оскачать пакеты для убунты
<skai> если покапаешь - найдешь адрес офф гуглорепа(как я)
<[s]pam> тут еще такие проблем-с...)) убунта 9.04 не хочет обновляться(
<XuMuK> чо то там dl.googlr.com...
<winnifred> В воскресенье
<XuMuK> ибо больше не поддерживаецо...
<[s]pam> ну а шо ж, делать-то?((
<XuMuK> clean install
<Pante59> где настройка чтоб при передвижении окна к краю екрана оно на следующее раб.место перекидывалось.....склероз
<[Raiden]> XuMuK: нетавно на лоре с 4.х обновлялись.
<[Raiden]> дело не в том что не поддерживается
<[Raiden]> в чем-то ещё
<Pante59> http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/screenshots/6124095
<Nor8> [Raiden]: А была ли версия 4.х вообще? )))
<[Raiden]> Хотя лично я не вижу криминала в чистой установке. Тут настройки  не сильно раскиданы и легко бекапяться\переносятся.
<[Raiden]> Nor8: конечно
<Nor8> [Raiden]: ссылку в студию)))
<[Raiden]> Nor8: http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/screenshots/6124095
<Pante59> ^^^
<[Raiden]> можно и по старинке обновить, через замену источников и даст апгрейд , если по какой-то причине нельзя сделать штатными убунтовскими средствами.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Норм, вполне предсказуемый результат, не винда все-таки
<[Raiden]> дист* :)
<Nor8> Гном, оказывается, позавчера вышел, если верить ЛОРу
<[Raiden]> угу
<[Raiden]> 6 числа
<Nor8> Репы не появились?
<[Raiden]> для 11.04 только
<[Raiden]> для 10.10 не нашел. С бетами только типа 2.91 , но это не то.
<Nor8> Угу, значит натти будет на третьем. И то хорошо.
<XuMuK> а разве была убунта 4.0?? о_О
<[Raiden]> 4.10
<Nor8>  XuMuK: Была оказывается
<XuMuK> вово
<XuMuK> не было...
<XuMuK> 1я - 4.10
<[Raiden]> XuMuK: Эм, я выше писал не 4.0 , а 4.*
<XuMuK> нее, я про каммент на лоре))
<[Raiden]> а..
<XuMuK> автор jcd))
<XuMuK> чо там за диск у нег интересно))
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Мда...репы только для 11.04
<[Raiden]> через 20 дней будет 11.04 релиз. Впринципе если не терпится можно и сейчас. Но ваще практика показывает, чт очем позже , тем лучше. Можно например вспомнить автопереключение раскладок в 10.10
<[Raiden]> всё было пофиксено через месяц +-
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Так уже говорил, некоторые вещи до сих пор не пофиксены
<Buhack> вот вот
<[Raiden]> какие-то может быть. Чот было уменя всё пофиксилось , вроде.
<Buhack> кстати меня очень напрягает обновление без полной установки, это возможно будет
<Buhack> ?
<Nor8> Я бы вообще ролинг релиз хотел бы увидеть от Убунту
<Buhack> и че там будет юнити или гном
<Nor8> Buhack:  Будет, будет. Уже добавлена эта опция
<[Raiden]> чего не будет можно доставить
<Buhack> ништяк, мне нравится
<Nor8> С юнити пока непонятно, сырая говорят
<Buhack> а пробовал кто, ощущения какие
<Buhack> ?
<Buhack> пожоще чем маковское аква?
<Nor8> Buhack:  Что именно? Сама 11.04 сырая еще, ну а юнити дело вкуса
<Pante59> Buhack: пыталса привыкнуть нееее втопку кде накатил
<[Raiden]> у емня ест ьнекоторые подохрения что гном шелл будет лучше. Во первых к нему могут быть расширения, во вторых, т.к. гном 1 из основных де, его будут пилить многие люди.
<[Raiden]> А судьба юнити в общем туманная.
<Pante59> кде 11 и юнити 11 небо и земля,юнити крошитса почем зря сволоч
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Уже расширения на 3-ий появились))
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Только что видел))
<[Raiden]> да я тоже видел
<Nor8> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/introducing-gnome-tweak-tool-gui-to.html#more
<Pante59> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=147018.0
<[Raiden]> То что делает каноникал можно по разному рассматривать. С 1 стороны нове де на гтк это неплохо и может даже будет удобным.
<[Raiden]> А с другой, и тааак тяжело выбрать - слишком много де и вм. И тут свалилось ещё оно.
<[Raiden]> :)
<[Raiden]> иногда хочется сказать: linux - свалка технологий.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Им давно уже расширяться нужно и делать дистры на все вкусы))
<Sergey_IT> может помойка ?
<Nor8> Тестовая площадка
<[Raiden]> Ну, может и помойка. Скорее склад потенциально удачных велосипедов. Если бы кто-то взялся объединить лучшее из них.
<jlewka> народ хелп ми, чего сквид себя странно введет
<jlewka> убрал от туда все запрещаюше правила. он все равно не кого не пускает...
<[Raiden]> возможно марк и хотел это сделать, но по сути, породил ещё 1 велосипед )
<jlewka> http://paste.pro/1421680
<jlewka> вот что говорит cache.log http://paste.pro/1421682
<Nor8> Роллиг релиз Минта никто не ставил себе?
<[Raiden]> я слышал что есть аптоси \сидукс , в нем вроде идея ролинг релиза
<[Raiden]> аптосид
<san4o> [Raiden]: как можно обьединить легкость опенбоксов с комплектованостью гномов и кде ?
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Что за аптосид?
<[Raiden]> san4o: легко, надо сделать модульную среду, которая изначально будет иметь опций ещё меньше чем в опенбоксе.
<[Raiden]> такие вещи как поддержка композита тоже можно наверное модулем сделать. Иесли он включен, получить возможно подключать анимаюцию и эффекты и т.д.
<[Raiden]> и .т.д
<san4o> [Raiden]: каждая ДЕ и ВМ расчитаны на свои задачи. и вроде как неплохо каждая из них получилась )
<[Raiden]> хотя наверное сложно )
<[Raiden]> san4o: ну может быть, по мне, так все они решают 1 задачу - управление окнами. И большая часть функций одинакова.
<jlewka> :(
<san4o> что хоргу замену готовят тут все логично.  пора обновлятся
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Так что за аптосид?
<wazzup507> всем привет. проблема - есть внешняя (usb) звуковая карта, так вот при каждой перезагрузке пк слетают настройки и выход идет на встроенную звуковуху.
<[Raiden]> Nor8: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aptosid
<Nor8> wazzup507: В биосе отключи встроенную
<[s]pam> подскажите способ обновления ubuntu 9.04 ) переустановка системы исключена
<wazzup507> Nor8, пасиб
<[Raiden]> [s]pam: sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<Nor8> [Raiden]: А, понятно.
<[Raiden]> и без -d попробуй
<[Raiden]> страшный глаз :) http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0409/h_1302367228_2472776ab8.jpeg
<Nor8> [Raiden]: боян )))
<Sergey_IT> 100 рыл на канале
<rapidsp> на рылы обиделись :)
<skai> @voice Sergey_IT
<50UAAI4KG> Ну и ставил себе кто нить этот aptosid? Как он?
<Nor8> В роллинг релизах возможность обновления ядра предусмотрена?
<[Raiden]> везде предусмотрена
<[Raiden]> какой-то неточный вопрос )
<[Raiden]> Philipp2007: я только слышал что он есть
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Имеется ввиду, без подключения доп. репов
<[Raiden]> ну да
<[Raiden]> только роллинг релиз ещё не значит самое свежее.
<[Raiden]> интересно какое ядро в    роллинг минте.
<[Raiden]> Моё наверное новее окажется
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Как раз его смотрю, 2.6.32
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ищу как обновить до 2.6.38 )))
<[Raiden]> а у них есть где онлайн можно версиии пакетов посмотреть?
<dmay> а что ето у вас тут происходит?
<[Raiden]> dmay: Nor8 хочет обновляться нонстоп )
<san4o> Nor8: и что такое интерестное есть в 38м ?
<dmay> Nor8: ну ет легко
<dmay> Nor8: берешь nano и gcc
<dmay> Nor8: и апдейт когда душа попросит!
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Да, не хочу раз в пол года ставить всё с нуля)))
<dmay> Nor8: купи мак. там ничего переставлять не надо.
<[Raiden]> арч вроде можно постоянно обновлять
<Nor8> dmay: Что за нано и гсс?
<[Raiden]> Хотя опять же, роллинг релиз != самое новое. Самое новое там в ауре, не в офиц репах.
<dmay> Nor8: нано - текстовый редактор, гцц - компилятор. ашто? :3
<dmay> самое новое это тащить сырцы из dev веток и собирать два раза в день
<Nor8> dmay: А, ты про это. Спс, обновлять хочу без красноглазия
<dmay> но это не бубунту-вей, это генту-вей.
<dmay> Nor8: ну ты уж реши чего хочешь - обновлять два раза в день или без красноглазия
<san4o> Nor8: aptitude search generic  но в репах вроде токо 35 есть
<Philipp2007> dmay: пугать народ сорцами на осуждение генты иди ))
<[Raiden]> обновление раз в пол года + обновление когда надо каких-то частей вполне нормально. Допустим у меня клементин свежий, но при этом основная база вполне стабле. И мне ели чесно всеравно каких версий то что я не использую непосредственно или пост
<[Raiden]> оянно
<Philipp2007> А в убунте и так все хорошо обновляется
<dmay> Philipp2007: ололол, новый оператор на канале?
<[Raiden]> в общем-то обновление раз в пол года это компромис между постоянным и раз в несколько лет. И одна причина почему у меня убунта. Это сейчас многие такой же цикл стали делать, а раньше нет.
<Philipp2007> dmay: ни когда не рвался. Я сюда больше почитать захожу . Особенно когда тут народ срач начинает по какому нить вопросу
<skai> @deop AlbertR|alt
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Вообщем, для обновления ядра нужно репы прикручивать, но плюс то, что там нет различия в версиях
<skai> @deop artus|znc|
<skai> @deop sharikoff
<skai> @deop inkvizitor68sl
<skai> @deop
<dmay> Philipp2007: мак - мамно, вп7 захавает иос и андроид, тормозилла такая тормозилла, опера - мерзкий проприетарный комбайн
<inkvizitor68sl> оО
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: а че мы в шляпах сидим тут
<dmay> Philipp2007: выбирай, начинай :3
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: традиции жеж
<dmay> skai: население запугиваете, небось
<skai> @voice dmay
<m00nkey> в 11.04 возможно не будет Юнити, хотят классический гном прикрутить(не шелл)
<dmay> Philipp2007: ах да, линупс ни разу не готов к десктопу ещё 8]
<dmay> skai: :*
<skai> dmay: толстоват вброс.еще раз такое грубое и неаккуратное вкидывание будет - пойдешь тренироваться перед зеркалом часок другой
<AlbertR|alt> skai, когда это меня опнули то?
<dmay> skai: ну человек попросил срач, я ему предложил варианты
<dmay> и чо чуть что сразу dmay да dmay :(
<skai> AlbertR|alt: спи.промазал мимо артуса
<Philipp2007> dmay: Ну прям за живое задел. Хотя еще пока гном3 и юнити не утихли ))
<[Raiden]> слово линукс слишком растяжимое )
<Sergey_IT> skai, спасибо конечно, но я в зеркало посмотрел )
<AlbertR|alt> ааа, ок
<dmay> Philipp2007: ай, май бед, совсем забыл свежачок то. пора валить на кеды и юнити - Ъ, но недопилен и бубунта прогнётся под вопли недоюзверей и убъет этот епиквин Ж(
<[Raiden]> в целом наверное не готов. Хотя есть десктопное делезо которое подеррживается и дистрибутивы, которые можно воткнуть и только мышку возить.
<[Raiden]> это я намекнул на мандриву или сусе. Убунта до них не доросла.
<[Raiden]> в плане дружелюбности
<skai> [Raiden]: ну толсто же
<[Raiden]> skai: достаточно сравнить настроки сети нм вс яст
<[Raiden]> )
<skai> [Raiden]: почему на всех десктопах, что я встречал - тока убунта ставилась бе труда? (это около сотни компов с лялихом на борту)
<skai> нм няша
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], у еня и там итам проблем не было
<Philipp2007> Ну я на рабочем буке с видяхой x1200 так убунту нормально не завел. Так и сижу с XPенью и косо поглядываю на другие дистры. Может там повезет.
<[s]pam> ubuntu 9.04 не обновляется http://ubuntu.mirror.cambrium.nl/ubuntu/dists/karmic/main/binary-i386/Packages 403 Forbidden
<skai> [s]pam: а ниче, что она в олдрелизах уже?
<inkvizitor68sl> [s]pam: что за зеркало столь странное?
<inkvizitor68sl> [s]pam: для олдрелиза?
<Sergey_IT>  Philipp2007, у меня х1300 нормально работает
<[Raiden]> skai: Я незнаю, на мой почти любой ставится  или даже совсем любой.
<[s]pam> мне просто нужно ее обновить без переустановки)) это реально?
<Philipp2007> Sergey_IT: а дрова  mesa? какой дистр?
<inkvizitor68sl> lf
<inkvizitor68sl> да
<[Raiden]> Philipp2007: с ати не повезет. Я так думаю. КАк я выше сказал, некоторое железо работат хорошо.
<Sergey_IT> Philipp2007, 10.04
<[s]pam> если да, то как))
<inkvizitor68sl> [s]pam: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ отсюда зеркала бери
<[Raiden]> некоторое - ключевое слово.
<Sergey_IT> Philipp2007, еще есть 9200 и 9600
<[Raiden]> [s]pam: зайди в источники и выбери другое или офиц зеркало.
<[Raiden]> *любое рабочее
<[Raiden]> вот наверное, каноникал надо было вместо де ( что весьма сложно) , попробовать сделать хотя бы центр настроек общий.
<Philipp2007> Да тут интеловская 4500 только после 2.6.35 перестала полосы да артефакты давать. Так что про старые атишные видяхи  наверное можно забыть.
<[Raiden]> а так, кто-то пользуется твикерами, кто-то кучей мануалов и .т.д.
<skai> Philipp2007: хаха
<skai> скажи это моей интеле на 32 ядре
<Philipp2007> skai: у тебя не бывало что проскакивают какие то полосы еще какая то фигня. Редко но все равно накаляет. Хотя может это у меня на буке такая фигня?. Еще со времен 9.04 помню была
<[Raiden]> у нвидии на видео бывают полосы
<skai> скорее всего
<[Raiden]> лечится вроде включением всинка в компизе
<skai> ни у мну, ни еще на трех буках с интелом нифига трабл нима
<dore> народ, кто может помочь установить убунту на нетбук?
<dore> сегодня купил нетбук
<dore> на нем была винда xp
<dore> поставил параллельно с ней ubuntu 9.04
<dore> через прогу wubi для винды
<dore> потом когда удалял винду в результате удалился и ubuntu
<dore> теперь что у меня есть в данный момент:
<dore> нетбук с отформатированной (вроде бы) памятью
<dore> который отказывается делать что-либо
<m00nkey> ну такбери дистрибутив убунты и ставь его
<m00nkey> по другому ничё не сделаешь
<dore> он не читает флешку
<dore> на которой дистр лежит
<m00nkey> как так?
<dore> а вот так
<m00nkey> у мя древний комп и то читает
<m00nkey> ты эт поставил в биосе загрузку с флешки?
<dore> вроде да
<m00nkey> вроди или да?
<m00nkey> )
<dore> так, проверяю
<m00nkey> нада поставить так то он конечно не будет ставится
<Philipp2007> dore: у тебя может мать не поддерживает загрузку с флешки?
<m00nkey> если ноут не двервний то должон поддерживать
<dore> самое странное, что флешка с дистром sabily
<dore> (ну это тоже юникс такой, редкий)
<dore> открывалась
<dore> сегодня
<dore> и установка доходила до середины и зависала
<Philipp2007> dore: В смысле уже грузился с нее сегодня?
<dore> ага
<dore> с этой самой флешки
<dore> начинал установку
<dore> доходило до выбора раскладок клавы
<dore> и дальше останавлиивалось
<dore> два раза пробовал
<m00nkey> а вообще при загрузке биоса нажимаешь esc илиf2 или f8 от биоса зависит и выбирай с чего грузится, так проще
<m00nkey> лайв сиди загрузится может?
<dore> это ж нетбук
<[Raiden]> сча пару няшек покажу
<dore> там нету дисковода
<dore> так, я вошел в BIOS, вошел в Boot
<dore> теперб че открывать: Hard Disk Dirves или Boot Device Priority?
<m00nkey> так, там нужно в адванцед сеттингс конкретно указать что грузить
<Philipp2007> dore: Я такого дистра что то не знаю.Не рабочий образ был? Может тебе проще убунту образ скачать?
<[Raiden]> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0409/h_1302371370_e66bc5bfb8.png , http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0409/h_1302371396_b4c0c3a3ad.png
<m00nkey> модель флешки должна быть там у тебя
<dore> Phillip2007, sabily то хоть открывалась
<dore> а теперб я с образолм убунты
<dore> вставляю флешку
<dore> а комп ноль внимания
<Philipp2007> А чего комп выдает? если флешка со светодиодом то он моргает? т.е. обращение к ней при загрузке идет?
<Sergey_IT> dore, значит неправильно дистр на флешке сделан
<dore> да, моргает
<Sergey_IT> dore, а что за бук?
<dore> Asus EEEpc
<dore> старый
<dore> 2008 года
<dore> или даже 207
<dore> *2007
<Philipp2007> dore: значит в биосе все верно. образ как записывал?
<dore> по цивильному, через Startup Disk Creator
<[Raiden]> контрольные суммы может проверить?
<[Raiden]> и про какую убунту речь
<dore> Maverick
<dore> Netbook Edition
<Philipp2007> dore: проверь на каком нить другом компе ее. Если такая же фигня то заново ее перепиши.
<[Raiden]> имидж лучше проверить. А то так можно и 100раз записать
<dmay> [Raiden]: на счет первой картинки
<dore> я его скачивал с официального сайта убунты
<dmay> [Raiden]: вот объясните мне, какой уку^Wнехороший человек почти во всех русскоязычных линуксах придумал обозначать мЕгабайты аббривеатурой МиБ?
<XuMuK> в продолжение темы на баше о том, что кому-то там ребёнок показал пару сочетаний клавиш... так воот, я благодаря своей только что выяснил, что бекспейс делает пробел, при зажатии))
<dmay> какой нафиг М>>и<<Б? где в слве "мегабайт" буква "и"?
<Philipp2007> dore: ну от ошибки то не застрахован. Для этого контрольная сумма и есть что бы избежать ошибок
<[Raiden]> ну и что. у меня 1 раз был комп с битой памятью и большие файлы всегда качались с разнйо контрольной суммой
<dmay> кстати ещё про первую картинку - производитель дисплей is still InnoTek лол
<dmay> XuMuK: бекспейс просто переполнился ;) как 255+1 = 0
<[Raiden]> dmay: МиБ = MiB = мебибайт
<dmay> ощи, линуксоиды настолько суровы, что пользуются свое1 уникальной техникой, опередившей время, и никому о ней не рассказывают? )
<Philipp2007> [Raiden]: это сколько?
<[Raiden]> dmay: линуксойды на столько суровы, что первые сделали правильно. 1мб -1000байт , 1миб - 1024
<dmay> Philipp2007: 2^20 емнип
<skai> dmay: иди гугли отличие мегабайта(10 в степени 6) от мебибайта(2 в степени эн). отличие десятичных систем от двоичных.может тупой вантузятный вопрос почему в 500 гиговом харе всего 450 гигов и кто своровал твои гб
<dmay> [Raiden]: аааа, так вот что это за хитрость
<[Raiden]> угу )
<dmay> skai: и этот человек ругал меня что "толсто"?
<[Raiden]> ой, килобайтов точнее
<Sergey_IT> dmay, а то ты не знал ? ;)
<skai> dmay: у меня ругалка есть:)
<Philipp2007> кстати мне сокращение MiB напоминет только Man in Black ))
<dmay> Sergey_IT: как не знал, всё так очевидно же, любая домохозяйка поймет, что МиБ это когда 1025, ой, простите, 1024
<[Raiden]> 1024 дядек в черном )
<dmay> skai: ойдаладна, нашёл чем пугать :3
<skai> @mode +q dmay
<skai> dmay: хочешь язык вырву?за оффтопик?
<dmay> skai: а теперь подробно - за какую реплику, что она нарушает итеде итепе? или опять так, банхамерпом помахать?
<skai> dmay: за флейм с филипом
<dmay> skai: какой офтопик, окстись, я в кой то веки вопрос таки про линуксы задал!
<skai> dmay: те самые толстые вбросы
<Sergey_IT> dmay,  ему не важно, что нарушает - главное принцип - звезда шерифа
<skai> Sergey_IT: ну тут уж не надо
<dmay> Sergey_IT: да я в курсе. зато весело же :3
<skai> Sergey_IT:  единственный из опов, который даж номера пунктов правил называет, када банит:)
<skai> Sergey_IT: так что не надо тут про помахать:)
<Sergey_IT> skai, за какой пункт мне войс?
<skai> Sergey_IT: я просто готовлюсь к ночи.уйду спать - он же тут устроит вакханалию, пока без присмотра
<[Raiden]> лучше не пучить этим мозг
<[Raiden]> «мегабайт» равняется 1000 Киб (≈ 0,977 Миб), но при этом 1 Киб равен 1024 байтам.
<[Raiden]> с вики
<dmay> skai: какие вбросы? где именно? я спросил про аббривиатуру на экране, мне ответили, я малость удивился. где нарушение? пункт, инспектор, пункт ПДД мне покажите??
<skai> Sergey_IT:  Sergey_IT | 100 рыл на канале
<skai> rapidsp | на рылы обиделись :)
<skai> 2.2 Оскорблять кого-либо из участников канала или принижать его личные качества.
<Sergey_IT> А посмотреть на себя в зеркало если ;)
<skai> Sergey_IT: если ктото воспринял как обидное(рапи воспринял) - щ=значит и других может обидеть
<skai> ъи будут жаловаться - мол их тут забижают
<skai> Sergey_IT: ну ты - это максимум 1
<skai> а не 100
<dmay> skai: а если я тебя назову оператором, но при этом я под этим термином подразумеваю много чего нелицеприятного, это тоже 2.2? ^_^'
<skai> dmay: если ты этим захочешь оскорбить или принизить мои качества:)
<Sergey_IT> skai, а у меня сзади тоже зеркало и получилась бесконечная галерея )
<dmay> skai: ну ты операааатор... :3
<dmay> а что, где тут 2.2? ^____^
<skai> Sergey_IT: дадада:) давай попытайся меня убедить, что слоны бывают розовые:)
<skai> dmay: а ктото тебе 2.2 инкриминирует?
<NGE01> доброго вечера
<Sergey_IT> skai, бывают - у детей спроси
<m00nkey> ребят, а как можно вернуть дефолтные настройки для гнома?
<dmay> skai: какие слоны, где? XD
<Philipp2007> Опа. Опять кипишь. Бей их бей. А я на работу собираться ))
<dmay> m00nkey: дропнуть ~./gconfig не? или вру?
<m00nkey> хз
<Sergey_IT> m00nkey, сотри конф. файлы из своей директории
<m00nkey> не убью гнома то полностью
<m00nkey> *
<m00nkey> ?
<skai> dmay: я вот могу 2.5 выписать:)
<dmay> skai: совсем я с тобой заболтался,  свои обяханности забываю (
<dmay> NGE01: что сломал?
<skai> m00nkey: .gconf переименуй в .gconf1
<skai> m00nkey: чтобы бекап был
<skai> и перезагрузись
<skai> он создаст новые настройки
<NGE01> dmay: ничего.... думал вот сегодня стереть форточки, пожалел и оставил
<dmay> skai: какой 2.5, начальник? я просто факт, так сказать, констатировал 8]
<m00nkey> а у мя ещё есть .gconfd эт что?
<skai> dmay: 2.5 же
<skai> m00nkey: забей
<m00nkey> оу
<m00nkey> ок
<dmay> NGE01: правильно, не к добру это, стирать форточки перед обновлением :3
<skai> dmay: 2.5 очень легко инкриминировать тебе:)ты любишь спорить
<Sergey_IT> NGE01, стирай
<dmay> skai: где именно? что я обсуждал?
<skai>     +dmay | skai: а теперь подробно - за какую реплику, что она нарушает итеде итепе? или опять так, банхамерпом помахать?
<skai> dmay: и сейчас продолжаешь:)
<dmay> skai: ну да, ну да... вот только и знаете что оставлять себе в законах лазейки, чтоб давить всех несогласных...
<NGE01> Sergey_IT: стер бы, вот только держу из-за игр
<skai> dmay: ненене
<Sergey_IT> 97 пацанов на канале
<skai> dmay: это грина правила
<Sergey_IT> NGE01, игры - зло
<skai> Sergey_IT: не ну так ты дискриминируешь по половому признаку.может тут и девушки есть
<dmay> skai: ну так гриня самый закоренелый из вашей шайки. матёрый, тксзть
<skai> dmay: и агафонова
<Sergey_IT> skai, где?
<[Raiden]> чего-то не могу картинку найти с дефолтным видом xfce 11.04
<dmay> опы-нубы бы до такого не додумались...
<skai> dmay: и скайрайдера.в общем правила составляли они коллективно
<[Raiden]> *xubuntu
<NGE01> Sergey_IT: зло, но приятное)))
<Sergey_IT> skai, если в лине - то это точно пацан, даже если в юбке )
<dmay> skai: (по секрету, только никому, они их из гугла скопипастили XD)
<m00nkey> gfcb,j gjvjukj)
<dmay> Sergey_IT: а ещё обязательно бородат и в свитере, ога
<m00nkey> пасибо помогло
<dmay> m00nkey: обращайся ещё
<m00nkey> ок :)
<dmay> мы как посоветовать что нить удалить так это завсегда поможем :3
<m00nkey> хыхы)
<dmay> еремереф итить её
<Sergey_IT> m00nkey, на будущее, если съехало что, создай юзера и посмотри у него, если все нормально, значит проблема в конфигах в хомяке
<dmay> http://www.libo.ru/uploads/posts/2011-03/1301388039_1301297198_what_they_need_01.jpg :3
<skai> dmay: бойан же
<dmay> skai: нунинай, я, в отличие от некоторых, инет целыми днями не обнюхиваю на тему свежих хохм ;)
<dmay> skai: и только попробуй доказать что это 2.2 8]
<m00nkey> Sergey_IT учту пасиба )
<skai> dmay: я эту картинку пару дней назад в толксы кидал
<skai> dmay: ты прав.я слишком строг к тебе.еще и предупреждение повесил.сейчас исправлюсь
<skai> @devoice dmay
<Sergey_IT> dmay, не верь ему... к бану готовится
<skai> Sergey_IT: я честен:)
<skai> я убрал с него войс
<skai> банить не собираюсь:)
<Sergey_IT> skai, ты видать диалектику Гегеля не изучал
<skai> не.я ж не философ.хоть и гуманитарий
<Philipp2007> Sergey_IT: =О это что за де.. Геге... короче чего за гадость?
<skai> Sergey_IT: ганс фридрих четотам вроде
<Sergey_IT> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%93%D0%B5%D0%B3%D0%B5%D0%BB%D1%8C
<Philipp2007> Да тут не только по убунте чат. Тут еще образованным станешь. То философы то медики то еще кто.
<Sergey_IT> Philipp2007, вообще-то компы полезны только образованным, остальных они превращают в обезъян
<Sergey_IT> опять 100... ну этих...
<Sergey_IT> нарооод, вы чего, молчите, Гегеля читаете?
<Philipp2007> Sergey_IT: да вроде бы даже и интересно. ))) Изучаю
<Philipp2007> Это сто человек онлайн типа? Если да что чего все молчат?
<Philipp2007> ubuntuhelp: !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<Philipp2007> ubuntuhelp: !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<17SAABXVH> Всем спокойной ночи. Я свалил на работу
<shenmue> то есть спать что ли?
<Sergey_IT> бедняга
<shenmue> добры ввечер господа
<Sergey_IT> значит нас 100 господ )
<17SAABXVH> нет. В ночь на смену. Может еще вернусь
<shenmue> трей можно заставить брать иконки из темы а не из проложений?
<Sergey_IT> иконки не имеют значения
<shenmue> имеют. не фен шуй получается
<[Raiden]> заменить можно  на нужные. Из темы - наверное берется, но не всегда.
<Sergey_IT> shenmue, ставь китайскую ось - она по феншую
<[Raiden]> red flag linux? )
<shenmue> китайцы еще и оси подделывать стали? не знал
<[Raiden]> у китайцев уЖе свои аппаратные платформы есть, которые будут поддерживаться линукс начиная с 38\39  ядра
<inkvizitor68sl> китайцы начали ставить андроид на аппараты свои
<inkvizitor68sl> "большим" производителям реально пора беспокоиться
<shenmue> (=
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня вот китайфон брендированный российским производителем
<inkvizitor68sl> шикарная вещь, не имеющая аналогов по соотношениям цена/качество, цена/возможности
<inkvizitor68sl> андроид 2.3
<XuMuK> в продолжение темы на баше о том, что кому-то там ребёнок показал пару сочетаний клавиш... так воот, я благодаря своей только что выяснил, что бекспейс делает пробел, при зажатии))геньуа
<XuMuK>                                                                                                                                                                                                                 пнгцйг3нгкгнкн                                                                                                                                                                                                                    44444444
<XuMuK> 44444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444й
<shenmue> уф.... на гугле разбанили... ну накенц то
<XuMuK>                                   иыпыу
<XuMuK>                                                         
<skai> @kick XuMuK
<inkvizitor68sl>    XuMuK это на чем?
<Sergey_IT> или после чего?
<shenmue> это наверное когда на клаве зажимаешь две или больше клавиш то получаешь совершенно неожиданные буквоцифросимволы
<shenmue> а может он просто уснул когда писал сообщение
<[Raiden]> чейнджлоге к 2.6.39-rc1 обнаружилось упоминание о добавлении в ядро поддержки архитектуры UniCore-32. Нагугливается про неё совсем немного, но похоже китайцы создали нечто новое, это не просто реализация ARM или MIPS
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden]: RISC microprocessor UniCore32 with 32/16-bit mixed instruction set
<inkvizitor68sl> december 2010
<inkvizitor68sl> MPRC
<inkvizitor68sl> The Microprocessor Research and Development Center
<[Raiden]> ок
<inkvizitor68sl> но Пекин, да.
<[Raiden]> угу , но не просто расположен отам, это ихний, китайский университет
<inkvizitor68sl> угу
<[Raiden]> они уже переросли немного просто воровство, уже начинают сами что-то строить. Ещё попадалось, чо количество научных статей там ростет , публикуемых. И лет через 5 обгонят сша , по количеству
<[Raiden]> а мы всё над ними смеёмся )
<inkvizitor68sl> я над ними уже давно не смеюсб
<inkvizitor68sl> не смеюсь*
<inkvizitor68sl> над кореей тоже смеялись
<inkvizitor68sl> а они вон чего творят
<inkvizitor68sl> ну у них народу меньше, поэтому они все области покрыть не могут
<inkvizitor68sl> и япония так же
<Sergey_IT> над нами смеятся надо
<shenmue> плакать надо
<Sergey_IT> плакать бессмысленно
<shenmue> это единственно что осталось
<[Raiden]> Ну это вы зря.
<Sergey_IT> что именно?
<[Raiden]> ну там выше собрались тольк оплакать
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], вот у нас объявили коммунистический  субботник по уборке территории...
<shenmue> могу короткий стишок кинуть в приват. филосовский. с хабра стащил вроде. или с баша
<[Raiden]> у нас тоже некоторый подъем производсв вроде как наметился. На сколько я знаю )
<shenmue> как раз насчет россии и то что плакать только осталось
<[Raiden]> shenmue: не, лень читать.
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], научным работникам больше делать нечего, только метлой работать
<urashima> доброго вечера, завтра хочу приобрести клавиатура и мыль GENIUS Slimstar i815, но получиться ли её подключить под линуксом? в требованиях только окошки =\ может есть у кого модели из этого ряда?
<[Raiden]> shenmue: позитивный стишок прочел бы ) который призывает опустить руки и убиться - сами читайте
<shenmue> напиши =)
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: Ну мб. У меня нет знакомых научных работников )
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], если бы м.б. (
<shenmue> urashima	 обычная юсб. дров специальных нет. должна пойти
<urashima> shenmue: странно тогда почему гениусы в системках не перечисляют линукс, спасибо
<shenmue> у меня и клава и мышь гениусь
<shenmue> на винде мышь не работает если дрова 80 меговые не поставить для мыши
<[Raiden]> джениусы... ещё во времеена шариковых мышек, постоянно уменя дохли, то кнопка под клавишей, то провод порвется и т.д.
<[Raiden]> вроде бы даже в течение года пара штук менялась
<shenmue> у меня средняя копки мышки сломалась на предыдушей мышке. а без нее как без консоли
<[Raiden]> в общем советую что-нить другое
<[Raiden]> логитек ещё ни 1 не умерла. И было всего лет за 8 , одна в тумбочке про запас и одну поларил )
<[Raiden]> Хотя может везение, у кого-то может другая статистика.
<[Raiden]> *всего 3
<Uranus> Всем привет
<Sergey_IT>  [Raiden], вообще с любыми мышками проблем нет, еще от PC/XT работает
<Uranus> моглиб бы подсказать ответ на эту тему http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=147128.0 если кто знает
<[Raiden]> попробуй mv ~/.fontconfig  ~/.fontconfig-bak
<[Raiden]> вообще там на шоте шрифт совсем не маленький
<[Raiden]> для меня большой
<Dimka> baltozor, ты не играл в Emperor?
<Sergey_IT> Dimka, игры - зло
<Uranus> [Raiden] он сильно смазивает на виновый хп тоесть слишком тонкий
<[Raiden]> Хм
<shenmue> в grub только recovery mode
<Uranus> не помогло (|((((
<shenmue> вот это интересно. пду почитаю
<shenmue> Uranus	а ты кофиги чего менял? если фф то можно пробывать подменить его скажем на мой. у меня фф чистый без плагинов
<Uranus> вот разницу видно http://img.uvo.cv.ua/pic_b/b93ccf35fe9fbf478b83736c460b5e1a.png
<Uranus> я убивал папку ./mozilla
<Uranus> тоесть фф чист
<shenmue> кстати еще темы некторые гтк меняют шрифты. и некоторые не правильно вообще отображаются пока в гном колор чужер не пошаманить
<[Raiden]> я не очень  понимаю, вроде в фф отличные шрифты.
<[Raiden]> да
<Uranus> нет они изменились... было до этого суперские
<Uranus> именно меню
<[Raiden]> для панели и некоторых других элементов можно поменять в gnome-color-chooser
<Uranus> это всё и за того что я поигрался с сглаживанием утилиткой от кде
<Uranus> НО вернул всё в зад
<shenmue> с этого и надо было начинать
<shenmue> конфиг этой утилиты стирал?
<Uranus> мммммммммм
<Uranus> щас
<[Raiden]> но меняет то что в .fontconfig по идее и всё.
<[Raiden]> хотя, может глобально ешё, если от рута или типа.
<[Raiden]> незнаю
<Uranus> это панель управления для кде
<Uranus> systemsettings
<[Raiden]> а посмотри ещё ~/.gtkrc*
<Uranus> хотел сделать чтоб нативно кде приложение отобрадались как в гтк
<shenmue> она ж кде. чего ей делать в .gtkrc? тем более его вручную создавать надо
<[Raiden]> shenmue: в кде есть настройки вида гтк приложений
<Dimka> подскажите как сменить пароль на из одного символа? Установщик требует не менее шести, менджер учеток ещё и безопасный
<[Raiden]> попробуй после установки sudo passwd usermane , может и даст...
<[Raiden]> name*
<Uranus> фиг не прошло
<Uranus> мне тупо хочецо жернее чюточку
<[Raiden]> уточнение среднее выбери или низкое
<Uranus> аналогично кстати и в тандерде
<[Raiden]> будут жирней
<Dimka> спасибо, поменял
<Uranus> смотрите.... когда ставлю "Наилутчшее начертание" оно становицо визде такое как и в фаерфоксе НО когда ставлю "Субпиксельное сглаживание" меняецо везде кроме фф
<Uranus> блин не могу понять что за
<shenmue> ты фф перезапускаешь?
<shenmue> или иксы?
<NGE01> что то тихо сегодня??? что ж гуру есть желающее посмеяться над форточками??? из личного опыта сегоднешнеего
<inkvizitor68sl> есть, конечно
<inkvizitor68sl> над убогими смеятсья не приянто, но всё же
<inkvizitor68sl> NGE01: не томи
<shenmue> щас будет боян
<Uranus> фф рестартю
<Sergey_IT> неужели не падают?
<NGE01> inkvizitor68sl: я вот из таких убогих, с кривыми руками))))
<NGE01> так вот сегодня пытался под физ виндой расшарить хоме раздел
<inkvizitor68sl> я про винду
<Uranus> вон убил ппа фф4 и поставил 3,6 фф
<Uranus> аналогично тамже
<Uranus> думал и за шрифтов убунты.... поставил стандартные что были изначално
<Uranus> нечего не поменяло
<NGE01> не вышло потому что винда просила пароль не понятно к чему, так как в colinux пороли убрал так и в самой винде паролей не было)))) а пароль от хома не подошёл
<shenmue> а где в винде хоум?
<Uranus> смотря в какой
<Sergey_IT> NGE01, может это весеннее обострение? ;)
<NGE01> shenmue: в винде нет, но вот в линуксе есть(который и пытался разшарить)
<Uranus> http://img.uvo.cv.ua/pic_b/42d2b5dcf6dc191acf1430df1b24163b.png вот разница
<shenmue> т процессора как посмотреть? оО а то куллер не вращался
<NGE01> Sergey_IT: ага, наверное.... вот сегодня и прибрался на раб.столе
<[Raiden]> Попробуй почитать какое-нить руководство. Про шаринг и самбу текста - просто дофига.
<Uranus> ну не скажите бил гейтс упорно делает хоум на семёрке да и на хп есть она
<Uranus> только это папка
<[Raiden]> может быть сэкономит время, метод тыка иногда слишком усеян граблями.
<shenmue> уфф.... 42 градуса... а я думал чем там пахнет....
<Sergey_IT> shenmue, коньяком?
<NGE01> [Raiden]: не в самбе дело... в винде проблема, она пароль требовала на подключение.
<[Raiden]> ну почитай справку по винде )
<[Raiden]> имя и пасс при заходе на шару это нормально
<inkvizitor68sl> Uranus: пальцем
<shenmue> пластмассой... уже 30 градусов =) хорошо что пни такие хорошие
<inkvizitor68sl> уже 30 ?
<inkvizitor68sl> вы смеетесь?
<Uranus> если гость не врублён оно и будет требовать даже если он врублён то полюбому пароль серверная требует хоть чтонебуть надо в юзера вписать
<shenmue> куллер запустил
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня атом на 60 работал большую часть времени
<NGE01> [Raiden]: ага, вот мне делать больше нечего как изучать маразматическое... проще по старинке делать..... просто думал себе жизнь слегка облегчить, не вышло....
<inkvizitor68sl> и ничо
<shenmue> 1-3% занят оперой. больше ничего не запущено.
<Sergey_IT> сейчас тоже 42°C
<Sergey_IT> и ничего не пахнет
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Ну, т.е. ты предпочитаешь не изучать и соотв жизнь не облегчать.
<NGE01> [Raiden]: мне проще изучать, но только про то что мне каждый день помогать будет, а не то что раз в месяц сыкономит мне 5мин
<Sergey_IT> NGE01, а то что редко делается - пишется хауту или скриптик и кладется в заметки
<NGE01> [Raiden]: винда для игр, она у меня до сих пор не научилась подключаться с телефона к нету на прямую, а через noika siute до сих пор раза 10 подцепиться мин. 10
<[Raiden]> да ок
<ferrer3> Ïðèâåò íàðîä, ìîæåòå ïîìî÷ü?
<ubuntuhelp> ferrer3! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<NGE01> [Raiden]: вот такой прикол мне можешь объяснить, потому что я такого не пойму, в убунте надо только раз кликнуть и работает и без головной боли какого софта не хватает, в консоли всё черным по белому написано))))
<[Raiden]> Незнаю
<ferrer3> вы мой шрифт видите?
<Uranus> ага немного поесняецо в фф нет субпиксельного сглаживания
<ferrer3> нужна помощь, убунту 10.10
<ferrer3> на ноуте яркость не регулируется
<ferrer3> встроенная видяха Intel VGA HD
<ferrer3> как исправить?
<ferrer3> постоянно яркость на максимуме, ничего не помогает
<ferrer3> я уже пол дня с этой хренью маюсь
<ferrer3> а вы говорите без головной боли
<[Raiden]> какой ноут?
<ferrer3> сони вайо
<inkvizitor68sl> у него кнопки не работают для регуляции яркость
<ferrer3> работают
<inkvizitor68sl> а он нам рассказывает о том, какая видяха
<inkvizitor68sl> ferrer3: докажи
<ferrer3> но яркость не регулируется, нигде, ни в электропитании нигде
<inkvizitor68sl> итак
<inkvizitor68sl> 10, 9
<[Raiden]> Хм
<inkvizitor68sl> хм...
<ferrer3> я нажимаю, полосочка двигается, а яркость не меняется
<[Raiden]> какой из сони вайо?
<inkvizitor68sl> а оно в электропитании регулируется оО
<ferrer3> 	Sony VAIO VPC-YA1V9R
<inkvizitor68sl> о блин
<inkvizitor68sl> и правда
<ferrer3> не работает мля
<inkvizitor68sl> не матерись
<inkvizitor68sl> иначе точно не заработает
<ferrer3> у меня уже глаза болят, я задолбался
<ferrer3> в винде всё быстрее )
<ferrer3> ну так, как исправить?
<Pante59> ferrer3: спалить на костре
<ferrer3> панте, да ты интеллектуал
<Pante59> +
<ferrer3> а адекватную помощь предложить не можешь?
<ferrer3> ты ещё и сарказм не понимаешь
<ferrer3> +
<ferrer3> народ, ну кто-нибудь может помочь?
<[Raiden]> ferrer3: посмотри тут 3 пост http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1406431
<ferrer3> у него видюха гефорс, у меня встроенная (
<inkvizitor68sl> пока покупатели ноутов сони не прекратят быть такими снобами - я не буду им помогать.
<ferrer3> да я не уверен, что ты поможешь
<ferrer3> нету нигде решения...
<inkvizitor68sl> ога.
<ferrer3> и тут не в ноуте дело, я нашёл топик, там товарищ с Леновой такую же проблему не решил
 * inkvizitor68sl хмуро покосился на свой ноут, вспомнил про intel hd, убавил яркость, поставил ноут на стол рядом с кроватью и пошел спать
<inkvizitor68sl> сладких снов всем .
<[Raiden]> а.. не заметил
<ferrer3> у меня в глазах уже рябит от этой яркости (
<ink_sleep> ой, внезапно. тот же чипсет H55
<ink_sleep> ха-ха-ха.
<ferrer3> спящий, ну помоги...
<ink_sleep> ferrer3: inky@inky-laptop:~$ uname -a
<ink_sleep> Linux inky-laptop 2.6.35-24-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 2 01:41:57 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<ink_sleep> inky@inky-laptop:~$ cat /etc/lsb-release
<ink_sleep> DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
<ink_sleep> DISTRIB_RELEASE=10.10
<ink_sleep> соответствует?
<ferrer3> хз ( я в линуксе не очень, а тут ещё грёбанная непреодалимая проблема
<ink_sleep> @voice ferrer3
<ink_sleep> [Raiden]: я бы забанил, утомляет.
<ink_sleep> всё, теперь точно ночи. если кто желает - объясните ему мои каракули.
<[Raiden]> ink_sleep: ты сам на бан постанул )
<ink_sleep> легко
<[Raiden]> ferrer3: файлик есть такой /proc/acpi/sony/brightness_default ?
<ink_sleep> @kban ink_sleep 28800 чтобы не просыпался
<[Raiden]> и /proc/acpi/sony/brt
<ink_sleep> чорт
<ink_sleep> @kban ink_sleep  28800 чтобы не просыпался
<shenmue> хы
<shenmue> ink_sleep у тебя часы спешат
<ink_sleep> у бота
<ink_sleep> @kban 28000 ink_sleep чтобы не просыпался
<ink_sleep> @kban ink_sleep  28800
<ink_sleep> мдя
<shenmue> привет =)
<ink_sleep> пофиг
<ink_sleep> сон дороже
<ferrer3> Ребят, в аспи нету папки сони
<[Raiden]> ну может и нормально, инфа от 2005 года
<[Raiden]> а такой есть? /proc/acpi/video/VGA/LCD/brightness
<ferrer3> нет, в видео только GFX0
<[Raiden]> ну посмотри там, если это папка
<ferrer3> нету (
<[Raiden]> такая фигня ещё попалась http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9439776&postcount=8
<[Raiden]> всё, надоело гуглить )
<[Raiden]> но там ноут другой
<[Raiden]> хотя вот это ещё глянь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SonyVaioBrightness
<ferrer3> первый не работает ( но спс за помощь
<ferrer3> тутвидимо фишка в этой встроенной видюхе от интела
<Sergey_IT> ferrer3, в гугле много ссылок про яркость для сони, поищи. Или попробуй 10.04 с лайвСД - может будет работать
<Sergey_IT> ferrer3, а через brightness applet работает?
<ferrer3> нет, тоже ничего
<[Raiden]> если 10.10 , попробуй 11.04 , если и там не пашет, создай тему на форуме и багрепорт до кучи - если сможешь )
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], так багрепорты открытые для сонь есть...
<ferrer3> этот апплет вообще не пашет, там даже ползунок криво перемещается
<Sergey_IT> ferrer3, а ОС 32бита или 64?
<[Raiden]> я думаю это без разницы
<ferrer3> 64
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.ru/f/6/9/c/9/d168d06262b22283ab8bc66c793.jpg
<Sergey_IT> ferrer3, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/658198
<Sergey_IT> :)
<shenmue> хыхы
<shenmue> где купить?
<ferrer3> Сергей, в том то и фишка, что фн+ф5 у меня работает, даже полхунок на экране перемещается, но яркость не меняется
<Sergey_IT> ferrer3, так яркость не регулируется...
<ferrer3> просто ползунки передвигаются, но яркость постоянно на максимуме
<ferrer3> я опускаю руки, у меня уже глаза болят ((
<Sergey_IT> ferrer3, так и у других буков бывает
<Sergey_IT> ferrer3, попробуй 32 бита или 10.04
<keros> здраствуйте, у меня почему то коньки выше остальных окон(убунту 10.10 гном). Как это можно исправить?
<Sergey_IT> keros, на форуме большая тема про конки, глянь там
<[Raiden]> keros: при атозагрузке или когда вручную тоже?
<[Raiden]> если только первое, и компиз юиспользуется, any & !(name=Conky) в  ccsm в модуле декорации окон, где про тени
<[Raiden]> если не используется компиз, то наверное трабла в самом конфиге конки
<keros> компиз использую, вручную не проверял. Чтобы исправить, лезу в конфиг и меняю любое значение(yes, no) и возврашаю как было, сохраняю и все в норме
<[Raiden]> в общем, либо то что я написал, либо запускай из скрипта, с задержкой секунд в 10
<[Raiden]> sleep 10s
<Sergey_IT> keros, при изменеии в конфиге ты просто перезапускаешь конки...
<keros> написал в тень то, что сказали- все также. Скрипты не умею писать
<[Raiden]> #!/bin/bash
<[Raiden]> sleep 10s && /usr/bin/conky
<[Raiden]> или как-то так
<keros> а куда это писать?)
<[Raiden]> Ну, сделай например папку mkdir ~/bin  ,  gedit ~/bin/runconky и впиши , потом chmod +x ~/bin/runconky
<[Raiden]> и всё, удаляешь конки из автозагрузки, а свой скрипт добавляешь
<ferrer3> народ, а можно где-то саппорт по моей проблеме получить? может какой ирк канал англоязычный? или может письмо в саппорт написать?
<[Raiden]> #ubuntu , хотя, когда у меня возникали проблемы и я не мог их решить, я спрашивал везде
<[Raiden]> и на ресурсах убунты и генты, корое где мог
<[Raiden]> есть ещё комната ubuntu на jaber.ru
<[Raiden]> русская
<BRo0T3u5> Кто-нибудь говорить по-английски? Я только начал изучать Россию, и я хотел, чтобы попытаться получить в общении или что-то. Кроме того, это перевод через Google
<[Raiden]> Хорошо перевел :)
<BRo0T3u5> Спасибо
<inStereo> люди добрый, помогите настроить внешнюю звуковую в убунту
<inStereo> вроде говорят через alsa как то надо, но как конкретно - неясно
<BRo0T3u5> Так Ubuntu большой в России?
<keros> inStereo вы говорите про alsamixer?
<inStereo> keros, незнаю, я нашел вот такую английскую месагу, но понять ее не сумел
<inStereo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1713011
<inStereo> звуковая - e-mu 0204, убунта 10.10
<[Raiden]> BRo0T3u5: Убунту популярен в россии. Среди десктоп пользователей linux. На серверах не очень.
<ferrer3> инстерео, у вас ироничный ник, учитывая вашу проблему )
<shenmue> =)
<inStereo> я его из интры к мульту розовая пантера спер, это про мульны ник, а не про звук :(
<inStereo> но ирония действительно в этой ситуации просматривается
<BRo0T3u5> Да в моем компьютерном классе Есть только два человека, которые его используют. В том числе мне. И у меня есть только встретились, как пять человек, кто его использует. Это изменит мир в один прекрасный день.
<[Raiden]> у bomfunk mc диск есть In Stereo
<[Raiden]> если склероз не подводит
<inStereo> может хоть подскажете что про alsa, чтоб в тему было?..
<shenmue> BRo0T3u5 ты откуда?
<keros> inStereo а что за проблема конкретно, я не понял?) я просто тож со звуком как то мучался
<inStereo> проблема в том что этого звука и нету
<BRo0T3u5> shenmue:ты откуда?
<BRo0T3u5> shenmue: Мичиган
<inStereo> тоесть лампа на карте горит, а в звуковых интерфейсах я эту карту не вижу
<shenmue> Russia Moscow
<[Raiden]> inStereo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1713011 - пишут в 11.04 работает сразу.
<inStereo> Raiden, спасибо за хорошую новость, ждать не долго осталось
<BRo0T3u5> shenmue:Я надеюсь, что мои использования перевод не раздражает
<keros> [Raiden] сделал, как вы сказали, теперь коньки не включились))
<[Raiden]> keros: )) Ну, вроде я в обоих советах всё верно сказал. Возьми сам погугли тогда )
<inStereo> если бы еще в 10.10 завести, а то даже пару недель без звука кисло сидеть
<[Raiden]> BRo0T3u5: А если считать линукс пользователей вообще, не только ubuntu , сколько знакомых?
<BRo0T3u5> Наверное, как 15
<[Raiden]> наверное гугл не переведет нормально такое.
<[Raiden]> ок )
<BRo0T3u5> Это Су медленно, я не могу ждать, чтобы получить Rosetta Stone
<[Raiden]> я не понял
<BRo0T3u5> Она учит языки лучше, чем другие способы, как книги
<[Raiden]> А.. Понятно.
<BRo0T3u5> Так где же в России вы
<[Raiden]> Я из Москвы
<BRo0T3u5> Является ли она холодной прямо сейчас? Oooops это становится далеко темы не так ли?
<[Raiden]> im from moscow and my english very bad  :)
<keros> i am too)
<BRo0T3u5> Наверное, лучше, чем моя Россия
<[Raiden]> +5
<BRo0T3u5> +5?
<[Raiden]> ... and  sleet
<keros> а можно дать ему мой скайп? (а то я как раз искал кого нибудь из америки)
<[Raiden]> BRo0T3u5: по цельсию )
<Doronskiy> зачем ему твой скайп? у него наверняка есть свой
<[Raiden]> keros: Тык ег ои спроси )
<BRo0T3u5> О ничего себе, что холодно
<shenmue> лишь бы скайп впихнуть
<shenmue> эх молодеж
<Doronskiy> с троянами
<shenmue> скайп и есть троян
<keros> я в смысле свой скайп ник)
<shenmue> надо условия читать. там такое узнаешь
<BRo0T3u5> Мичиган получает примерно столь же плохо
<keros> там не написано про обмен контактными данными...
<Doronskiy> ну хз. я, к счастью, не террорист и не педофил. паранойей не страдаю
<[Raiden]> BRo0T3u5:  Последнее предложение плохо перевелось. Но понятно.
<[Raiden]> У них там тоже +5 где-то )
<[Raiden]> а вру
<[Raiden]> а может и не вру )
<BRo0T3u5> К сожалению, в один прекрасный день я буду в состоянии написать без этой вещи
<shenmue> BRo0T3u5 ты пробовал убунту 11.04?
<BRo0T3u5> shenmue:Нет, я уже хотел, но я не нашел время для этого
<[Raiden]> BRo0T3u5: Книжка сразу на двух языках. Может пригодится для изучения русского http://flibusta.net/b/119776/read
<[Raiden]> Хотя сделано для изучения анлгийского :)
<[Raiden]> *английского
<BRo0T3u5> О ОК. Спасибо:)
<shenmue> любопытно в сша на линукс орг тоже кричат что убунту не нужна
<Nor8> И что взамен предлагают?
<shenmue> свое чсв
<shenmue> и ник анонимуса
<BRo0T3u5> shenmue:Вы имеете в виду, что никому не нравится Ubuntu?
<Nor8> shenmue: Это ты единичное мнение за мнение всех выдать пытаешься?)))
<shenmue> просто был вопрос
<Nor8> shenmue: Скинь, кстати, ссылку глянуть
<[Raiden]> У них там походу русский по школьной программе. Не первый раз вижу таких на русских каналах.
<BRo0T3u5> shenmueНет проблем:) переводчик вопрос
<BRo0T3u5> Я читал о том, что
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Опять люди пришли, которые хотят русский учить?))
<shenmue> Nor8 да это просто вопрос. на нашем лоре такое часто встречаю. любопытно как у них
<[Raiden]> Да, вот Над твоим ником
<Nor8> [Raiden]: В цклом это не плохо, но почему на канале убунту? )))
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Хотя как вариант....
<[Raiden]> Nor8: Он похоже тоже пользователь убунты. Наверное поэтому
<shenmue> он убунтовод. и наш канал с концовской ru. в поиске рядом наверное
<[Raiden]> Так, я ушел от клавы
<BRo0T3u5> Есть ли поддержка кириллицы в Ubuntu пользовательский интерфейс
<Nor8> BRo0T3u5: Есть
<[Raiden]> Я иногда на английский канал тоже хожу. 1 раз даже кому-то помог , тоже с гуглпереводчиком )
<shenmue> кстати я тоже
<[Raiden]> BRo0T3u5: есть
<shenmue> просто не знал что в фридонете есть наши
<BRo0T3u5> Это был немой вопрос LOL
<XuMuK> я тоже пару раз выдавал чо нить и на английском и на испанцком))
<Nor8> А чтоб не выдать то, коли владеешь))
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: http://code.google.com/p/qgt/
<[Raiden]> да у меня браузер почти всегда открыт
<vladgobelen> это не то)
<[Raiden]> http://www.nongnu.org/libtranslate/gnome-translate/
<[Raiden]> )
<vladgobelen> http://enotstvo.selfip.org/disk/hidden/ubuntu/4-2.ogv
<vladgobelen> вон смотри
<vladgobelen> выделяешь текст и тут же получаешь перевод на нужный язык
<[Raiden]> ясно
<[Raiden]> учту
<keros> vladgobelen где такой переводчик взять?)
<vladgobelen> keros: на убунту ппа есть
<vladgobelen> http://code.google.com/p/qgt/
<vladgobelen> keros: Вон внизу смотри на странице
<keros> vladgobelen нашёл) спс
<vladgobelen> если изначально будет язык не русский - скажи..
<vladgobelen> Ну, в интерфейсе настроек тоесть..
<keros> далеко мне до юзера....как это скачать/установить ?
<XuMuK> что?
<keros> XuMuK ссылка выше
<XuMuK> sudo apt-get install это пробовал?)
<XuMuK> я тока зашол
<keros> http://code.google.com/p/qgt/
<XuMuK> ещё даж топег не уплыл)
<XuMuK> там же ссыль на исходнеги...
<keros> ну PPA-->stable а дальше я хз)
<vladgobelen> эм..
<vladgobelen> keros: Я честно говоря уже не помню.. Когда ты тыкнул на ппа, что произошло?
<[Raiden]> keros: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:qgoogletranslator/stable   ; sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install qgoogletranslator
<[Raiden]> как через гуи лень писать
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Странно, я помню года два назада на убунту тыкал по ппа и оно самое добавлялось)
<[Raiden]> не пробовал )
<keros> спасибо)
<XuMuK> [Raiden]: я уже собиралсо ето на телефоне писать, даже ппа в буффере, спс что время сэкономил))
<shenmue> это руки автоматом добовляли
<shenmue>  add-apt-repository  вроде только в 9.04 появилось
<XuMuK> 9.10
<vladgobelen> все, вспомнил.. Да, я 9.10 так и не поюзал. Только в виртуалке смотрел. И там вот оно кажется и добавлялось как то
<keros> а в pidgin в IRC я могу видеть свои сообщения? (а то не вижу хд)
<shenmue> может из за темы
<shenmue> черный шрифт на черном фоне виден только .... тут смешное что то
<keros> ненене, тут под моё сообщение даже место не выделяется, и фон у меня не черный
<shenmue> нук покаж?
<keros> shenmue и как я это покажу???
#ubuntu-ru 2011-04-10
<vladgobelen> принтскрином
<vladgobelen> keros: http://enotstvo.selfip.org/up/
<shenmue> и радикалом копипастом линком сюдакин
<vladgobelen>  http://enotstvo.selfip.org/1111.png
<vladgobelen> забавно))
<vladgobelen> keros: Я смотрю в пиджин тянут все, что только возможно.. недавно кто-то хвастался, что дц пользуется через него
<keros> знаете чо....я ж шас не писал сюда линк...мне выдало кракозябры, я их скопипастил в гугл
<keros> или так должно быть? мне уже страшно
<shenmue> я лично ничего не понял
<vladgobelen> keros: Советую поставить нормальный ирк-клиент
<keros> vladgobelen например?
<Dimka> Можно ли в вайне поднять приоритет курсору?
<vladgobelen> http://enotstvo.selfip.org/pb/1021/
<vladgobelen> выбирай)
<Dimka> тормозит в играх
<vladgobelen> Dimka: Конкретнее
<vladgobelen> Dimka: Что за игра, в чем баг
<Dimka> Emperor Battle for Dune
<Dimka> тормозит курсор
<Dimka> после того как настроиш юнитов
<Dimka> поэтому думаю фпс не причем
<vladgobelen> keros: file:///usr/portage/net-irc/xchat-gnome
<shenmue> может комп слабоват?
<keros> простите, в адресную строку в гугле вбил)
<Dimka> комп слабый, но под виндой игра работает прекрасно
<vladgobelen> игра 2001 года
<Dimka> даже на макс графике
<vladgobelen> Dimka: Какой командой запускаешь?
<shenmue> ну так под вайном не ожидай что фпс будет выше
<vladgobelen> shenmue: В том же вов под вайном фпс выше
<Dimka> strartx
<Dimka> startx /home/dmitriy/Scripts/EMPEROR -nocursor -- :1
<vladgobelen> а саму игру?
<Dimka> env WINEPREFIX="/home/dmitriy/.wine" wine D:\\Westwood\\Emperor\\Emperor.EXE -c
<Dimka> попробую на мин графе
<vladgobelen>  http://enotstvo.selfip.org/468.png
<vladgobelen> хм. похоже оно
<vladgobelen> Dimka: 5 звезд. Должно работать идеально. Попробуй глянуть их скрипт. Или там директх поставить. Директинпут
<shenmue> отдельный икс сервер тоже может тормозить.
<vladgobelen> да и вообще, на старые игры давно забили ><.. Зато новые пилят качественно..
<[Raiden]> мне тоЖе так думается, голый Х лучше, но если это не вторая сессия
<[Raiden]> и вообще поичайте как другие пускают.
<[Raiden]> например в вар3 без -opengl ключа играть очень хреновенько
<[Raiden]> ньюансы бывают.
<vladgobelen> близзард все делает с опенгл, это понятно.. потому под вайном и фпс выше
<vladgobelen> а в той игре лучше директ икс родной сделать.. инпуты всякие там
<keros_> кто нибудь пробовал запускать battlefield bad company 2 под вайном или еше чем нибудь?))
<Volkodav> как гуглом по определенному сайту задать поиск нужного контента
<XuMuK> site:site.com
<Volkodav> ну это по какому сайту искать а например в определенном разделе найти всё файло юзва
<Volkodav> .pdf
<XuMuK> +user type:pdf site:site.com/topic
<Dimka> в playlinux'е игры этой нет, какая то другая со скрином этой
<Dimka> уже пытался через него ставить
<Dimka> на минимальной графе тоже самое
<vladgobelen> мде.. ну и у меня инсталятора нету.. старая игра.. Так что пробуй тот же директ икс и отключать ускорение мышки
<[Raiden]> в аппдб нету каких-то специальных манипуляций. Возможно комп не тянет
<vladgobelen> да что там не тянуть?
<[Raiden]> ну незнаю тогда )
<vladgobelen> Dimka: Кстати идея. Поставь тот вайн, что в эппдб
<[Raiden]> под вайном не будет так же быстро
<Dimka> попробую
<keros> есть какой нибудь учебник по скриптам или С++ надо учить?)
<Dimka> без nice -20 курсор очень жутко тормозит
<Dimka> странно что система не виснет с таким приоритетом у игры
<keros> есть какой-нибудь учебник по скриптам или это С++ ?)
<vladgobelen> ого.. бэттлфилд на 10 гб уже
<Dimka> шелла?
<[Raiden]> keros: http://web.opennet.ru/docs/RUS/bash_scripting_guide/
<[Raiden]> Хотя может не стоит особенн оувлекатсья шеллом. Он для связки отдельных программ, не для чего-то серьезного
<[Raiden]> из скриптовых питон сча вроде популярен
<shenmue> на рутрекере у кого нибуть фф тормозит?
<keros> что такое фф? можт проверю
<shenmue> фаер фокс
<keros> наш выбор-гугл))
<[Raiden]> я там бываю вроде не тормозит
<[Raiden]> ну или не так что бы я обратил внимания
<shenmue> тут жалуются вот и спрашиваю. вдруг что
<Volkodav> XuMuK: не получается
<Volkodav> валит изо всех а мне нужно из только этого http://rutracker.org/forum/viewforum.php?f=2041 все топики                с pdf
<Dimka_> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<Dimka_> !search [audiohack]
<ubuntuhelp> None found
<Dimka_> !search [audiohacks]
<ubuntuhelp> None found
<vladgobelen> кто про бетлфилд спрашивал?
<vladgobelen> http://enotstvo.selfip.org/470.png
<bazilio_> ребят как в гимп картинку на слайсы разрезать?
<shenmue> что таке слайс?
<[Raiden]> +1
<shenmue> [Raiden] все равно вопрос про дырокол в 3 часа ночи пока что держит верхушку топов
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> В операционной системе FreeBSD так называются физические разделы диска для отличия их от логических разделов.
<shenmue> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Слайс все что тут низя делать в гимпе
<vladgobelen> bazilio_: Устанавливаешь гимп, запускаешь его. Затем открываешь терминал и пишешь: sudo apt-get install gparted. Дальше запускаешь gparted и режешь слайсы.
<shenmue> эээ....
 * shenmue ушел за плоским сытным куском слайса
<[Raiden]> bazilio_: фильтры - веб - нарезка для...
<[Raiden]> ходят тут всякие, и думают что все знают инструменты фотошопа
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> особено русифицированого
<_Ice_> q all
<_Ice_> подскажите где почитать о консольной установке системы с мини-исо
<shenmue> тебе мизерную ос собрать надо?
<_Ice_> полноценный десктоп. но с флэхи
<shenmue> просто через минимал нужное прямое подключение к сети. дальше ставится убунту минимал. можешь в репах посмотреть зависимости
<[Raiden]> _Ice_: погугли скриншоты установки с alternate cd , в миниизо всё так же
<[Raiden]> или 99%
<_Ice_> о. точно. пасиб
<[Raiden]> или в виртуалке методом тыка )
<shenmue> [Raiden] не вкурсе папирус только для лив режима?
<[Raiden]> не видел
<[Raiden]> вот только, сеть надо видимо уметь поднять с консоли )
<shenmue> а с нет инстал не катит
<shenmue> я пробывал. у меня впн а там нет консоли. тока устоновщик и сразу репы ищет
<[Raiden]> Хм
<shenmue> локалку видет а как вот сменит репы радные на локалку так и не откапал
<[Raiden]> точно нет?  фде+f1-6 не жмакаются?
<shenmue> нету
<[Raiden]> alt*
<shenmue> насколько я помню
<shenmue> установщик там 12 мегов что ли.
<[Raiden]> 12 метров пожатой фс это дофига
<shenmue> ща посмотрим
<shenmue> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/ 13 мб
<Philipp2007> Установку через сеть обсуждаете что ли?
<[Raiden]> Хотя может вру и нельзя там впн поднять
<shenmue> ну в нем точно нет пакета pptp
<[Raiden]> тогда может есть смысл поискать флешку на 1гб и не парить мозг
<_Ice_> в sysrescuecd есть убунтушный софт?
<_Ice_> ломы сейчас смотреть
<_Ice_> ах. там ж инсталлер должн быть. но что-то мне подсказывает, что всё можно консольным установщиком
<_Ice_> ну и сложная ж у вас убунта(( моя джента лучше;)
<_Ice_> вот только времени нет
<[Raiden]> _Ice_: это вы гентушники сложные. Мы берем офиц имиджи и ставим.
<shenmue> всегда считал что те кто вот так хвалятся гентой только что покроснаглазили над хэндбуком и теперь чсв подымают
<_Ice_> на том буке, что нужно убунта, двд-привод сдох. а другой ставить в лом
<_Ice_> shenmue,  так и есть) но я исключение;)
<_Ice_> 5 лет не видел других систем. только если мельком)
<_Ice_> ладно. всем пасиб
<_Ice_> b all
<[Raiden]> во и гуд
<[Raiden]> sysrescuecd ваще не из нашей оперы.
<shenmue> надо же умный вопрос задать
<bazilio_> как из кадров png сделать flash анимацию не заморачиваясь? А то хтмл5 ждать долго еще
<[Raiden]> http://www.flickr.com/photos/erinofearth/5527495896/sizes/l/in/pool-1577242@N24/
<donattt> Ubuntu 11.4 Beta - есть баг с окнами, пропадает когда сворачиваешь
<donattt> можно как-то вылечить?
<yurau> не надо. Ждите обновлений
<yurau> выша задача - тестировать.
<yurau> Так что если знаете английский пишите баг на kfyxgflt
<donattt> да уж релиз скоро
<donattt> все основное наверное починили уже
<yurau> ..на ланчпаде
<rapidsp> re
<rapidsp> а как гному показать PATH?
<rapidsp> в консоли видит, а десктоп нет
<yurau> он наверно и так знает
<rapidsp> нинает
<yurau> например?
<rapidsp> например в новой бунте игрв ставятся в /usr/games, а ее в путях нету - в bashrc задал - из консоли запускается а из меню нет
<donattt> А в гном как переключиться? Пробовал выйти из текущего сеанса и есть выбор между убунту и убунту классик. Отличается только наличием боковой панели
<yurau> rapidsp: значит для гнома надо в другом месте задавать
<rapidsp> yurau, спасибо кэп! ))
<yurau> rapidsp: гном ведь как системное приложение а не пользовательское
<rapidsp> хм.. логично...
<rapidsp> в /etc/profile попробоваьть...
<yurau> rapidsp: типа того
<yurau> или rc.local
<rapidsp> ну эт уж больно жоско
<yurau> у меня есть папка profile.d
<Guest90209> Устанавливал кто нить tremulous на убунту? у меня проблема с яркостью как бы я не крутил ползунок или в консоли не писал r_gamma
<Guest90209> яркость в игре не меняется вообще, все ужасно темное
<XuMuK> ку
<[Raiden]> donattt: убунту классик это гном и есть
<[Raiden]> )
<donattt> [Raiden]: ну ясно
<dmitrix> му
<[Raiden]> 2.32
<rapidsp> во, через /etc/profile работает :)
<rapidsp> так... емпати все также втопку.. пидгин опять ставиить надо
<[Raiden]> А может вру. Н овроде классик был просто сессией гнома.
<[Raiden]> я некоторое время назад смотрел.
<rapidsp> да, классик - гном2
<ur5imw> пытаюсь скопировать файл на диск .сообщение " недостаточно места на диске"...удаляю ненужное , копирую,  опять не хватает места.... проверяю " в  свойствах" из 21 Гиг  13.5 занято  (файл 2,2 Г) в графическом исполнеии 18 гиг  занято... что делать? перезагружать Ð
<shenmue> ты диск с разделом не путай
<shenmue> и зарезервированное место еще
<ur5imw>  а это имеет большое значение в данном случае?
<ur5imw> считаем ....21-13,5 -2,2=?
<shenmue> из предпредыдущего твоего поста да
<shenmue> может что то и упустил выше
<ur5imw>  я удалил 4 гиги а не могу прописать 2 гиги
<shenmue> у меня хоум свободно 13 гигов. а если в корень смотреть то 8 гигов
<ur5imw>  ну и где еще твоих 5 гиги?
<shenmue> корень на 1 разделе. а хоум на другом
<shenmue> вот и показывает где сколько
<shenmue> даже не разделы а диски
<ur5imw>  я понял ...мы  так будем говорить каждый о своем....
<ur5imw> корзину надо было очистить которая да другом разделе:)
<shenmue> если чо то баобаб тебе поможет
 * shenmue ушел смотреть макстар
<ur5imw>  да ничего  он не поможет....\
<kroxiksut> как узнать, когда система была установлена:
<kroxiksut> ?
<calculon> Какие вообще бывают функции у фс, помимо снэпшотов?
<shenmue> calculon название фс в вики и читаемс
<calculon> да?
<XuMuK> calculon: зачотный ник)
<shenmue> калкулон на висте работал
<calculon> любил раньше футураму
<XuMuK> журналирование
<XuMuK> чем не функция...
<calculon> это не ново
<calculon> почти все фс журналируемы
<calculon> Какие фс поддержиают контрольные суммы, кроме зфс?
<shenmue> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D1%F0%E0%E2%ED%E5%ED%E8%E5_%F4%E0%E9%EB%EE%E2%FB%F5_%F1%E8%F1%F2%E5%EC
<shenmue> не понятные люди какие. говоришь где а они глазами хлопают
<calculon> ты это про кого?
<toxa> День добрый,уважаемые! хотел спросить такую вещь: при наведении мышки на звуковой файл он начинает воспроизводиться. как отключить эту штуку?
<Maverick_> убунту?
<Maverick_> toxa: ?
<toxa> да. 10.10
<Maverick_> toxa: в настройках наутилуса поищи там точно должно быть
<toxa> оооо, нашел :) спасибо :)
<Maverick_> toxa: незачто)
<toxa> а еще такой вопрос: как узнать какие сервисы запущены?
<shenmue> top в консоли
<shenmue> система -администрирование - системный монитор
<XuMuK> ps aux
<toxa> вот никак не могу найти сервис squid хотя пишет что запущен
<XuMuK> ps aux|grep squid
<XuMuK> если пусто то нет
<toxa> ааа, все понял. нашел. спасибо :)
<toxa> а то после DNS+DHCР настройки  голова не варит :(
<nolka> привет всем)
<inkvizitor68sl> re
<Maverick_> nolka: ку
<nolka> Друзья, помогите пожалуйста с установкой ALSA из сорцев
<nolka> я скомпилил исходники, сделал make install
<Maverick_> Господа ток что поставил гномовский пиджин (ну нравится он мне)) выглядит он конечно не фонтан как справить?
<nolka> потом, делаю modprobe snd-hda-intel , и мне партянку ошибок выдает :(
<nolka> У кого нибудь из здесь присутствующих имеется убунта на eeepc?
<rapidsp> Maverick_, наверное сюда: http://gnome-look.org/
<Maverick_> rapidsp: у меня кеды
<vladgobelen> Maverick_: Пуск - параметры системы - внешний вид
<nolka> Maverick_, ну и нах тебе пиджин?
<nolka> кутим получше будет0
<nolka> без фанатизма)
<Maverick_> nolka: написал что нравится)
<rapidsp> Maverick_, настройки GTK
<vladgobelen> Maverick_: Там онлайн можно выкачать темы для плазмы, цвета или обои
<vladgobelen> Maverick_: Затем тебе нужно поставить пакет совместимости с гтк
<nolka> Maverick_, ну ок)
<vladgobelen> * x11-themes/qtcurve-qt4
<vladgobelen> что-то в этом роде
<Maverick_> vladgobelen: спасибо
<vladgobelen> Maverick_: Настроишь и у тебя будут гтк приложения выглядеть как родные
<vladgobelen> у меня конечно не получилось(да я и не пробовал особо), но по многих дистрибутивах так сделано изначально и работает
<Maverick_> я поменял только внешний вид гтк-qtCurve
<Maverick_> все сразу встало по нормальному)
<vladgobelen> ну вот
<XuMuK> ггешечка http://goo.gl/aU5ka
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: чотама?
<XuMuK> микрософт опять лоханулся))
<inkvizitor68sl> ну ды
<inkvizitor68sl> к
<Maverick_> XuMuK: Что то с хрониумского перевода не сильно понял новость(
<XuMuK> сказали что перешли барьер в 1000 000 000 000 000 операций в секунду с плавающей точкой...
<inkvizitor68sl> так его же перешли уже все кому не лень?
<XuMuK> а линуксоиды над ними угарают так как под линуксом тот же комп выдает поболее))
<shenmue> такой бы процик в мой калькулятор
<Oleg_Andreych> всем доброго времени суток
<inkvizitor68sl> гг
<XuMuK> а вот на лоре) http://goo.gl/czDN5
<XuMuK> ку
<Maverick_> XuMuK: спасибо за ссылку)
<Nadezhda> Всем День Добрый!
<XuMuK> незашто, но ето не одна и та же новость...
<XuMuK> Nadezhda, привет
<Nadezhda> А что правда такой комп создали?
<XuMuK> давно уже
<Nadezhda> а почему такая цена странная?
<XuMuK> есть и побольше...
<Nadezhda> я имею в виду маленькая для такого аппарата
<markmx> опять я по хфце
<shenmue> "Что-то у меня убунта разжирела" топик клевый
<shenmue> как представишь такое
<XuMuK> потому что их объеденили в кластер на 8 часов, для вычисления какой то белковой структуры днк и чо то такое...
<XuMuK> 1000 баксов в час...
<XuMuK> или*
<markmx> и здесь хабру цитируют? =)
<markmx> давайте лучше xfce настроим
<markmx> ато мучаюсь уже блин второй день
<markmx> в прошлый раз помогло просто запустить xfce4-settings-helper теперь не прокатывает, вылетает с ошибками
<Nadezhda> markmx: для чего нужна xfce? ссылку на wiki давать не надо, прочла. но что в ней делать?
<markmx> хм... тот же гном тока не гном...
<markmx> у меня в нем нету артефактов при работе
<XuMuK> оконный манагер
<shenmue> markmx а что у тебя за проблема то ?
<markmx> для работы шорткеев надо чтоблы был запущен xfce4-settings-helper так вот, он не запускается, вылетает с ошибкой
<shenmue> XuMuK	ггешечка http://goo.gl/aU5ka
<shenmue> мне тут чирканули что там троянчег
<XuMuK> ну не ходи тада...
<shenmue> ну мне то все равно
<inkvizitor68sl> Nadezhda: что за странный ник на канале оО
<inkvizitor68sl> не верю (с) dmay
<inkvizitor68sl> ой
<inkvizitor68sl> не верю (с) skai
<inkvizitor68sl> или как он там
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: выручай
<skai> there is no girls in the internet
<skai> (C)
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: запоминай
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: а в чем дело?
<XuMuK> ыы
<inkvizitor68sl> о
<inkvizitor68sl> точно
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: да вон, притворяюццо сногва хД
<XuMuK> дал дочки в ангри бёрдс поиграть, так она их в противиположную сторону пуляет))
<XuMuK> дочке*
<inkvizitor68sl> лол
<inkvizitor68sl> до вечера усем
<XuMuK> пока
<Dimka> товарищи, кто сталкивался с проблемой отключения usb-модема от сети, после простоя соединения
<Dimka> когда что нибудь качаю соединение держится долго
<Dimka> IRC вылетает чаще
<XuMuK> lsusb && dmesg | tail -n 50 в студию
<Dimka> ну если простой дисконект секунд через 30
<XuMuK> только через пастбин
<XuMuK> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<Dimka> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Dimka> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Dimka> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 19d2:0031 ONDA Communication S.p.A. ZTE MF636
<Dimka> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<Dimka> [  172.092855] usb 1-3: usbfs: process 1252 (mf626-b09) did not claim interface 1 before use
<Dimka> [  172.252580] option1 ttyUSB3: GSM modem (1-port) converter now disconnected from ttyUSB3
<Dimka> [  172.252613] option 1-3:1.0: device disconnected
<Dimka> [  172.252671] option1 ttyUSB1: GSM modem (1-port) converter now disconnected from ttyUSB1
<Dimka> [  172.252695] option 1-3:1.1: device disconnected
<Dimka> [  304.736382] option: option_instat_callback: error -108
<Dimka> [  304.736728] option1 ttyUSB0: GSM modem (1-port) converter now disconnected from ttyUSB0
<Dimka> [  304.736747] option 1-3:1.3: device disconnected
<Dimka> [  304.848082] usb 1-3: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2
<Dimka> [  304.985117] option 1-3:1.3: GSM modem (1-port) converter detected
<Dimka> [  304.985339] usb 1-3: GSM modem (1-port) converter now attached to ttyUSB1
<Dimka> [  304.985383] option 1-3:1.1: GSM modem (1-port) converter detected
<Dimka> [  304.985470] usb 1-3: GSM modem (1-port) converter now attached to ttyUSB2
<Dimka> [  304.985508] option 1-3:1.0: GSM modem (1-port) converter detected
<Dimka> [  304.985590] usb 1-3: GSM modem (1-port) converter now attached to ttyUSB3
<Dimka> [  304.986635] usb 1-3: usbfs: process 1252 (mf626-b09) did not claim interface 1 before use
<Dimka> [  305.144922] option1 ttyUSB3: GSM modem (1-port) converter now disconnected from ttyUSB3
<Dimka> [  305.144950] option 1-3:1.0: device disconnected
<Dimka> [  305.149592] option1 ttyUSB2: GSM modem (1-port) converter now disconnected from ttyUSB2
<vladgobelen> это надолгно
<Dimka> [  305.149653] option 1-3:1.1: device disconnected
<Dimka> [  444.064296] option: option_instat_callback: error -108
<AndreX> Dimka: ав бан
<Dimka> [  444.064520] option1 ttyUSB1: GSM modem (1-port) converter now disconnected from ttyUSB1
<Dimka> [  444.064539] option 1-3:1.3: device disconnected
<Dimka> [  444.180207] usb 1-3: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2
<Dimka> [  444.317304] option 1-3:1.3: GSM modem (1-port) converter detected
<Dimka> [  444.319459] usb 1-3: GSM modem (1-port) converter now attached to ttyUSB0
<m00nkey> я думаю стоит в бан
<Dimka> [  444.319538] option 1-3:1.1: GSM modem (1-port) converter detected
<Dimka> [  444.319680] usb 1-3: GSM modem (1-port) converter now attached to ttyUSB2
<Dimka> [  444.319717] option 1-3:1.0: GSM modem (1-port) converter detected
<Dimka> [  444.319804] usb 1-3: GSM modem (1-port) converter now attached to ttyUSB3
<AndreX> !op
<Dimka> [  444.319865] usb 1-3: usbfs: process 1252 (mf626-b09) did not claim interface 1 before use
<ubuntuhelp> Кастую операторов на канал! skai, artus, mva, Landgraff, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], [Green], [doctor], Aceler, bazhang, Agafonov, skyrider, sharikoff, nAgoHaK
<Dimka> [  444.480977] option1 ttyUSB3: GSM modem (1-port) converter now disconnected from ttyUSB3
<Dimka> [  444.481005] option 1-3:1.0: device disconnected
<Dimka> [  444.485646] option1 ttyUSB2: GSM modem (1-port) converter now disconnected from ttyUSB2
<Dimka> [  444.485708] option 1-3:1.1: device disconnected
<Dimka> [  881.056309] option: option_instat_callback: error -108
<Dimka> [  881.056539] option1 ttyUSB0: GSM modem (1-port) converter now disconnected from ttyUSB0
<Dimka> [  881.056558] option 1-3:1.3: device disconnected
<Dimka> [  881.168089] usb 1-3: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2
<Dimka> [  881.305062] option 1-3:1.3: GSM modem (1-port) converter detected
<skai> @kban --user Dimka
<AndreX> о
<shenmue> скучный рассказ. сюжет не раскрыт. все предсказуемо .
<m00nkey> %)
<skai> называется за чаем отошел
<skai> на минуту оставить вас тут низя
<AndreX> хех
<XuMuK> я говорил про паст)
<shenmue> и номера страниц какие то странные ><
<XuMuK> ето dmesg
<Dimka> извиняюсь, чем пользоваться для сообщение более 255?
<XuMuK> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<vladgobelen>  http://enotstvo.selfip.org/472.png А вам слабо?
<Dimka> http://paste.ubuntu.com/592062/
<skai> vladgobelen: и че? у некоторых неудчников логи под стони ГБ разбухают.
<vladgobelen> там 99% - брутфорс
<vladgobelen> Сначала это было забавно, теперь раздражает..
<XuMuK> Dimka, http://kerneltrap.org/mailarchive/linux-usb/2010/1/31/6257444/thread
<NGE01> XuMuK: Dimka: в kernel 2.6.35 такой проблемы не наблюдаеться
<copyerfiled> здравствуйте, просветите, пишутся ли куданибудь логи iptables?
<skai> copyerfiled: ага.в тайные компьютеры фсб
<copyerfiled> skai я так и думал!
<copyerfiled> а как можно сделать, чтобы писались логи иптаблес, только дропнутые ип?
<skai> copyerfiled: спроси мудреца
<alexey> привет
<Dimka> как можно завершить процесс, по его имени?
<Dimka> из консоли
<rapidsp> killall
<baltazor> всем привет, такой вопрос возможно ли уже сейчас опустить панель Unity вниз?
<bEe_> Доброго всем здоровья, друзья!
<Dimka> а есть она в центре приложений?
<Dimka> те в оф репозиториях?
<Pchel> Всем привет!
<Goganchic> killall по-моему стандартная утилита, естественно она есть в репах :)
<Dimka> я про Unity
<Dimka> нашел для Netbook
<skai> !grub2
<ubuntuhelp> это дефолтный загрузчик в Ubuntu. Инфа тут: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/grub также см !grub2-splash
<skai> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> это дефолтный загрузчик в Ubuntu.GRUB-Legacy how-to: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/grub_legacy для Восстановление !grub-repair для Интерфейса !grub-iface Начиная с 9.10 используется !grub2
<skai> !grub-repair
<ubuntuhelp> Восстановление GRUB Инфа тут: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%B2%D0%BE%D1%81%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BB%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5_grub или на анг. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<skai> !no grub2 is <reoly> Это дефолтный загрузчик в Ubuntu. Вся информация тут: http://goo.gl/gR60c см. также !grub-splash
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that skai
<m00nkey> ребят а почему тормозит онлайн видео? прогрузилось почти полностью, а смотреть нереально, видео стоит а звук идёт
<m00nkey> что может быть?
<skai> !flash
<shenmue> !flash
<ubuntuhelp> Чтобы найти 64-битный Flash-плеер - http://goo.gl/QAgNy Обычный - пакет flashplugin-nonfree. Чтобы исправить тормоза в полноэкранном и простом режиме - http://goo.gl/mtnmP
<shenmue> блин
<m00nkey> )
<vladgobelen> а слабо настроить на автоматичекую помощь по ключевым словам?)
<skai> vladgobelen: а слабо думать головой?
<vladgobelen> Понятно. Опять забыл где я.
<skai> если он на каждое упоминание флеша, тормозов, или еще десятка слов включая неправильные написания будет выдавать ссылки - тут бот будет флудить только
<vladgobelen> зачем? Вопервых только новичкам.
<skai> ага
<skai> бот ткой умный
<vladgobelen> это все давно продумано
<skai> понимает кто новичек, а кто нет
<Dimka> можно ли поменять порядок списка в GRUB?
<skai> и поймет, что слово зафлешить - это не запрос на !flash
<vladgobelen> есть и варианты, когда он запоминает кому что писал, и во второй-третий раз уже не выдает помощь по словам
<skai> Dimka: подними глазки чуть выше,сыночка.я там только что про груб говорил
<vladgobelen> Либо по спискам.
<vladgobelen> Либо же вообще в пм и настраеваемо.. Было бы желание
<skai> vladgobelen: каждый день ктот оменяет ники.заходят.перезаходят.выкидывает и заходят под вторым ником автоматом.на каждого еще базу заводить?личное дело?
<skai> это ведь бот,а не система ИИ
<skai> было бы желание думать - ты бы понял это
<vladgobelen> Ок, я еще раз извиняюсь, просто забыл где я и ляпнул не подумав.
<gaga_rin> дня
<gaga_rin> так скажите мне вот что как бубунта с vpn/l2tp дружит?
<gaga_rin> задумал тут бабушке винду на лялих поменять
<vladgobelen> gaga_rin: Хорошо дружит
<gaga_rin> dmay: q
<gaga_rin> ок. опробуемс
<vladgobelen> gaga_rin: Но обычно нужно доставить пакет и настроить.
<gaga_rin> не ну ет счас сделаю.
<gaga_rin> pptp-linux
<gaga_rin> нада ставить и всё
<gaga_rin>  и то он на диске есть
<vladgobelen> gaga_rin: http://enotstvo.selfip.org/473.png
<vladgobelen> gaga_rin: http://enotstvo.selfip.org/474.png
<vladgobelen> gaga_rin: Это пример от нашего провайдера, но суть ты должен был уловить.
<gaga_rin> так а как вкл?
<gaga_rin> через гуи или через консоль?
<jlewka> dc
<jlewka> всем привет
<jlewka> наролд кто нить сквидом пользуются?
<baltazor> так это , кто то в курсе можно ли опустить панель в Unity вниз?
<XuMuK> ink|off|ZNC: чего?
<Nadezhda> :)
<Sergey_IT> ку
<pargev> Добрый день всем!
<gaga_rin> есть "счастливые" обладател gma4500 ?
<gaga_rin> или к40ij?
<skai|afk> @mode -q dmay
<ferrer3> привет, ты про встроенную карту Intel GMA?
<ferrer3> я хз что у меня за видюшка на ноуте, но яркость в убунту не регулируется
<ferrer3> Intel GMA HD
<ferrer3> может кто помочь?
<gaga_rin> угу
<gaga_rin> да про встроеную
<ferrer3> подскажите, что делать? http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=138350.0
<skai> ferrer3: погугли насчет режима acpi при загрузке ядра
<skai> мне помогло acpi_osi= в таком случа
<ferrer3> скай, я хз вчера полдня сидел, ничего не смог сделать ((
<skai> ferrer3: я тебе сказал уже что делать
<dmay> уууиии ^_^
<gaga_rin> не у мну временами моргает экран или появляются артефакты. причём только на бубунте
<skai> узнай какой режим для твоего ноута рекомендуют
<gaga_rin> dmay: разбанили?
<skai> gaga_rin: к40иг отлично и без глюков идет.ставил ан такой
<ferrer3> да я в убунту и так ноль, менял граб, но, во-первых, писало что нет прав на изменение, а, во-вторых, я новичёк (
<dmay> gaga_rin: врагу не сдаётся ;)
<gaga_rin> ^_^
<skai> dmay: неблагодарное существо ты
<skai> dmay:       skai|afk | @mode -q dmay
<skai> dmay: это не зеленый тебя простил
<gaga_rin> skai: дмай хороший :D. да работает то норм всё НО бывают артефакты не очень приятно
<skai> gaga_rin: попробуй хсват дрова обновить
<ferrer3> я вообще на экран больше 5минут смотреть не могу... так ярко (
<skai> ferrer3: добавь аплет на панельку
<skai> им можно без хоткеев регулировать
<ferrer3> скай, пробовал уже, не работает аплет
<ferrer3> и в настройках энергопитания не работает
<gaga_rin> skai: ?? что обновить?
<ferrer3> причём кнопки fn+f5\6 перемещают ползунок яркости, но яркость не меняется...
<ferrer3> я гуглил, нашёл, что возможно ещё нет дров для какой-то там ледподсветки ноутов сони вайо моего типа
<skai> ferrer3: acpi_osi= введи в гугл
<skai> gaga_rin: x-swat в ланчпад введи
<skai> !xswat
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='xswat'
<skai> надо дополнить...вроед было
<skai> !video
<ubuntuhelp> Начиная с Ubuntu 7.04 установка кодеков производится автоматически, при их недостатке. Если вы не можете использовать автоматический инсталятор см: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html для приложений: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<skai> !drivers
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='drivers'
<Sergey_IT> ferrer3, другие дистрибутивы пробовал?
<Sergey_IT> gaga_rin, давненько тебя не было
<ferrer3> только 10.10
<Sergey_IT> ferrer3, а чего не попробовал?
<ferrer3> думаю, что ничего не поменяется, если взять более ранний
<gaga_rin> Sergey_IT: да вот жиш.
<gaga_rin> привет
<Sergey_IT> ferrer3, индюк тоже думал...
<Sergey_IT> gaga_rin, привет )
<ferrer3> вообще на фуруме куча таких тем, и все без ответа
<ferrer3> бла бла бла, сони вайо, яркость.. х...
<Sergey_IT>  ferrer3, а я видел, что в 10.04 работает
<dmay> ferrer3: вайи это такие железки на которых даже виндовс переставлять с чистого мсдн образа значит получить кучу гемора (
<dmay> ferrer3: как пользователь с 2хлетним стажем говорю >.<
<ferrer3> ну там всё сейчас просто, есть спец кнопка, она сама запускает рекавери, так что с виндой проблем нету ))
<Sergey_IT> ferrer3, тебе про мсдн говорят
<dmay> эт если ты с диска всякие хитрые разделы не удалял ;)
<shenmue> Как обойти или убить ГГ в убунту 10.10
<shenmue> что такое ГГ в убунту ? оО
<dmay> shenmue: Главный Герой?
<dmay> shenmue: гном штоле?
<skai> гигантская голова?этож шеф доктора соломона из 3 планеты от солнца
<shenmue> сам думаю. жду ответа от тс
<shenmue> Game Guard оказывается
<ferrer3> Народ всё таки помогите разобраться, я сам не справлюсь... http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=138350.0
<ferrer3> это как с радиацией, долго работать с таким экраном смертельно опасно для глаз )
<Razik> привет. можно ли в убунту, поставить хтмл баннер на рабочий стол?
<Razik> или как его загнать в коньки?
<Razik> !сщтлн
<Razik> !conky
<ubuntuhelp> мощный и легко настраиваемый системный монитор. Инфа тут: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/conky или http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=7544.0
<_GerarD_> Ребят посмотрите и подскажите плз... http://paste.ubuntu.com/592126/
<shenmue> _GerarD_ а дистр какой?
<_GerarD_> Минт
<_GerarD_> shenmue LinuxMint
<_GerarD_> shenmue /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/aptsources/distro.py  тут копать?
<ferrer3> Товарищи, помогите с проблемой: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=138350.0. В кратце, яркость экрана сони вайо не меняется - постоянно на максимуме. Видюха встроенная Intel GMA HD
<ferrer3> Скажите, как и где прописать для загрузки acpi_backlight=vendor
<shenmue> хм.. не знаю. сам ставил ошибок не было
<shenmue> ferrer3 в граб
<patron> >ferrer3< камера как вкл-выкл раотает?
<ferrer3> я камерой ещё не занимался
<gaga_rin> ferrer3: у мну кстати тоже не работает
<gaga_rin> но пока некогда
<Razik> ожно ли в убунту, поставить хтмл баннер на рабочий стол? или как его загнать в коньки?
<Razik> можно*
<gaga_rin> воо сам себе ответил
<Razik> так как его туда поместить?
<patron> >ferrer3< у меня другой бук по началу не реагировало ничего не звук не яркость я залез в винду потом назад-запахало.
<ferrer3> патрон, я не понимаю, как винда тут может помочь )
<shenmue> ребут ос был а винду убери
<patron> видишь ли видимо как то реагирует эта убунта например если сначала захожу на хакинтош то после него вообше все настройки вубунте летят. А хрюшке по.....
<gaga_rin> а если нет венды?
<gaga_rin> как быть?
<Philipp2007> а хакинтош случаем не пытается настройки из папки хоме брать?
<ferrer3> бред это про винду, это просто перезагрузка видимо
<ferrer3> подскажите как граб поменять
<shenmue> sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<shenmue> после правки sudo update-grub
<ferrer3> сменил граб перезагрузился, яркость всё равно не меняется (
<shenmue> на 10.04 работало?
<ferrer3> не пробовал, только на 10.10 (
<gaga_rin> 1на 10.04 неработает
<patron> >ferrer3< про винду точно-бред кста grub все мои оси грузит.
<ferrer3> Патрон, ещё кстати, странная вещь, пока идёт загрузка - Биос там и заставка вайо, яркость тоже очень большая
<ferrer3> в винде она потому у меня становится нормальной (потому что я настроил), а вот в Линуксе никак (
<ferrer3> Вот я хз что же делать: http://otvety.google.ru/otvety/thread?tid=16bf72d163366dba&table=%2Fotvety%2Fsearch%3Fq%3Dubuntu%2Bvaio
<DropSQL> всем привет, подскажите плз, какие должны быть права на каталоге /etc/apache2 и его файлах/подкаталогах?
<User739[web]> root/root
<User739[web]> )))
<DropSQL> root/root а chmod какой?
<User739[web]> Стандартно 755 )
<DropSQL> # apache2ctl restart
<DropSQL> apache2: Syntax error on line 227 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: Could not open configuration file conf.d/javascript-common.conf: No such file or directory
<DropSQL> # apache2ctl restart
<DropSQL> apache2: Syntax error on line 203 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: Include directory 'mods-enabled' not found
<DropSQL> подскажите плз, в чем дело может быть?
<Maverick_> редактировал указанный файл?
<Maverick_> английским языков он жалуется что ему сначала не хватает файлика javascript-common.conf
<Maverick_> а потом на отсутствие папки mods-enabled
<Dimka> а есть бинарники для unity
<Dimka> на launchpad не нашел
<sharikoff> пщ
<ferrer3> народ, я ставил Убунту через вибу, как вы думаете имеет ли смысл снова её переставить но уже с флэшки?
<ferrer3> решил ли это проблему с яркостью?
<ferrer3> решит*
<sharikoff> я наливал воду в  ведро рюмками , если я налью ее стаканами решит ли это проблему с ручкой ведра?
<copyerfiled> люди, где прописывать правила iptables ?
<ferrer3> ну просто типа писали, что с Вибу какая-то неполноценная установка... типа с лайв сд лучше ставить.. но поможет ли мне это?
<vyazovoi> нет
<sharikoff> copyerfiled: в консоли
<vyazovoi> copyerfiled: iptables --help
<vyazovoi> пиши куда хочешь, в rc.local например
<Dimka> на оф сайте не рекомендуют wibu
<copyerfiled> sharikoff это понятно, файлик интересует, чтоб они постоянно там были
<ferrer3> почему не рекомендуют?
<sharikoff> man iptables-save
<vyazovoi> copyerfiled: в /etc/rc.local пропиши вызовы
<copyerfiled> vyazovoi спс
<vyazovoi> ну или да через save restore тоже правильно\
<Dimka> автор говорит черевато странными глюками
<sharikoff> я пишу в файлик
<copyerfiled> vyazovoi у меня они такто прописаны по какомуто мануалу, немогу прикрутить чтоб писало лог
<sharikoff> который через рц локал подключаю
<sharikoff>  -J LOG не?
<copyerfiled> хм ну там подлиннее строчка
<copyerfiled> шас
<sharikoff> ну я самый кончик написал
<sharikoff> а не всю
<Dimka> я тоже ставил через вибу, потом наконец поставил на раздел,
<sharikoff> я ж не знаю чо те нужно
<ferrer3> ну так если переустановиться с флэшки, то ничего по-вашему не изменится? проблема с яркостью не решится?
<Dimka> увеличилась скорость
<copyerfiled> надеюсь ссылки разрешены здесь http://www.opennet.ru/tips/info/951.shtml
<Dimka> работы с hdd
<Dimka> а что с яркостью?
<sharikoff> copyerfiled: ну и
<sharikoff> чо там непонятного?
<copyerfiled> так вот у меня чрез рестор записаны, но они там, эти самые правила начинаются с -A INPUT.... а в мануале этом iptables -A FORWARD...
<sharikoff> смотри
<copyerfiled> я приписываю это лог и ошибка
<sharikoff> берешь делаешь файл
<sharikoff> туда пишешь правила в виде
<sharikoff> iptables тра ля ля
<sharikoff> как те нужно
<copyerfiled> а какой ресурс тут для копипаста?
<sharikoff> потом chmod 777 iptables.sh
<Dimka> paste.ubuntu.com
<sharikoff> потом в rc.local пишешь  /home/user/iptables.sh
<sharikoff> и усе
<sharikoff> тока exit0 закаменти
<copyerfiled> мм хорошо спасибо попробую
<sharikoff> рестор и сейв это конечно правильно и гут
<copyerfiled> а можешь помочь вообще в настройке интерфейсов? чтоб праильно все работало?
<sharikoff> но я как то себе больше верю
<sharikoff> чем чужим скриптам
<sharikoff> copyerfiled: жалуйся
<sharikoff> copyerfiled: и еще
<sharikoff> очень советую в начале файла прописать сброс ипитаблесов
<sharikoff> типа  iptables -F
<sharikoff> iptables -t nat -F
<sharikoff> две строчечки
<sharikoff> а то могут сдублироваться рулесы
<sharikoff> и каждый раз при запуске файла сначала правила обнуляются
<copyerfiled> кароче у меня 3 сетевухи, одна смотрит в инет, другая на ноут третья на стационар, та что на ноут смотрит 192.168.1.1 та что на стационар 192.168.0.1, нужно раздать инет и сделать так чтоб видели они виндов шару друг на друге
<sharikoff> потом набираются поновой этим скриптом
<copyerfiled> оке
<sharikoff> copyerfiled: нарисуй картинку подпиши ипы
<sharikoff> делай правильно это пригодится
<toxa> Скажите, а кто-нибудь уже ставил себе Gnome 3.0
<sharikoff> выложи картинку и мы прикинем чо делать
<copyerfiled> если честно все настроено но давно и все перековеркано, работает, но на сервере главном этом кс сервер и народ стал жаловатьс последние два дня
<copyerfiled> шас
<ferrer3> Товарищи, помогите с проблемой: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=138350.0. В кратце, яркость экрана сони вайо не меняется - постоянно на максимуме. Видюха встроенная Intel GMA HD
<sharikoff> copyerfiled: когда сети станут где то за штуку абонентов спасут только картинки =))
<sharikoff> *сеть станет
<copyerfiled> а куда копипастить можно тексты?
<sharikoff> ! зфыеу
<sharikoff> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<sharikoff> @op
<sharikoff> @deop
<sharikoff> угу.. я авторизован..
<copyerfiled> sharikoff http://paste.org.ru/?5aak3t  тут есть ошибки?
<sharikoff> copyerfiled: а чо ругается?
<copyerfiled> да неточтобы ругается, ша глянь пожалуйста настройки иптаблес http://paste.org.ru/?3sb9tc
<sharikoff> copyerfiled: блин.. к чему их применять ? схема сети где?
<sharikoff> я ж те сказал
<sharikoff> на -ри -суй =)
<copyerfiled> sharikoff: всмысле как ?
<sharikoff> в прямом
<sharikoff> на листочке
<sharikoff> нарисуй сервак
<sharikoff> подпиши сетевухи
<sharikoff> адреса
<copyerfiled> мм ша попробую только это не быстро :)
<sharikoff> да тебе же проще будет
<copyerfiled> ну там сеть то 3 компа всего
<copyerfiled> шас
<Dimka> как можно в скерипте определить id процесса, и передать его в renice?
<sharikoff> пид?
<Dimka> да
<sharikoff> pidof прога
<sharikoff> pidof надо поставить вроде
<sharikoff> kill 'pidof vlc'
<sharikoff> что то типа того
<Dimka> спс, почитаю про неё ман
<vyazovoi> Господа, подскажите название утилиты из gnome, которая визуализирует занимаемое место на жестком диске. Она предустановленая в Ubuntu зовется "анализатор использования диска"
<ferrer3> Люди, подскажите. Не меняется яркость на ноуте Сони Вайо. Убунту 10.10
<vyazovoi> Хочу себе такую, как в репо её искать не знаю
<Dimka> baobab
<Dimka> команда в меню для него^
<vyazovoi> Спасибо
<copyerfiled>  sharikoff: http://xees.ru/1/net.jpg так?
<sharikoff> copyerfiled: пойдет
<sharikoff> теперь рассказывай чо ты хотел
<[Raiden]> $$ ещё в баше выдает ид
<[Raiden]> kill 'pidof vlc' - это сработает, но что есть 2 влц?
<[Raiden]> если
<sharikoff> тоже
<sharikoff> сработает
<[Raiden]> а если надо убить только 1 )
<sharikoff> пробовал
<sharikoff> нет
<sharikoff> так глушится 4 влк
<skai> убить все влц - киллалл -9 влц
<sharikoff> убить всех чилавекав
<skai> слава роботам
<copyerfiled> sharikoff ну сначала, можно все правила записать в rc.local и не использовать файл рестор, и нужно ли гдето прописывать rc.local ?
<sharikoff> copyerfiled:  пишешь просто в файл
<sharikoff> назови его как хочешь
<sharikoff> а в рц локал запускай этот файл
<copyerfiled> так ну файл прописан /etc/iptables.up.rules
<copyerfiled> все шас в нем
<sharikoff> там как?
<sharikoff> iptables -A input тра ля ля?
<Dimka> а обязательно все старты скриптов в rc.local должны быть в папках rc-.d?
<sharikoff> или только с А начинается?
<User217[web]> Друзья, подскажите плиз почему в QEMU анграб может не работать? Ни дефолтный Ctrl-Alt, ни прочий...
<sharikoff> Dimka: нет
<copyerfiled> в том то и дело что там строки не начинаются со слова iptables я и хотел переделать
<Dimka> понятно, а номер папки ни на что ни влияет
<Dimka> ?
<sharikoff> copyerfiled: так напиши как надо
<sharikoff> полностью
<sharikoff> или через переменные
<copyerfiled> ок шас
<copyerfiled> а
<sharikoff> типа cmd="/usr/sbin/iptables"
<copyerfiled> безразници же в какую папку этот файл поместить?
<sharikoff> апофиг
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> потом $cmd -A INPUT и понеславь
<sharikoff> *понеслась
<sharikoff> задай интерфейсы переменными
<sharikoff> тогда при смене их не надо будет все переписывать
<copyerfiled> такс слишком быстро неуспеваю
<sharikoff> хотя для линукса это не столь актуально как для фри например
<[Raiden]> Dimka: Номер папки влияет. Надо класть во второй
<sharikoff> copyerfiled: скрипт на баше это все равно что ты с консоли команды вводишь
<[Raiden]> почему - сам погугли
<[Raiden]> на тему sysvinit и runlevels
<ferrer3> народ, а есть какая-нибудь утилитка с помощью которой я могу увидеть своё железо, в том числе видяху на линнуксе?
<sharikoff> lspci?
<m00nkey> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=124998.0
<m00nkey> или тебе обязательно утилита?
<[Raiden]> Dimka: хотя можно особо не вникать, runlevel команда показывает куда класть
<copyerfiled> sharikoff: типа cmd="/usr/sbin/iptables"  эту строку нада в rc.local добавить?
<sharikoff> copyerfiled: ты меня ваще читал?
<sharikoff> или через строчку?
<ferrer3> ну чтобы как в винде (управление - устройства) увидеть всё своё добро
<[Raiden]> ferrer3: sudo lshw -class video
<copyerfiled> да, только каша в голове
<sharikoff> представь что ты набиаешь команды в консоли
<wazzup507> всем привет. проблема - падает flash в хроме (10.10 x64), замена libflashplayer.so не помогла
<m00nkey> так хз, я обычно свои устройства в терминале смотрю :)
<copyerfiled> представил
<sharikoff> copyerfiled:  nfr djn
<sharikoff> так вот
<sharikoff> чтоб их не набивать каждый раз руками их можно записать в файл
<sharikoff> ферштейн?
<sharikoff> =)
<copyerfiled> sharikoff я понял, этот файл напишу познее, да только файл нада прописать в rc.local так?
<copyerfiled> ну чтоб он запускался правильно?
<sharikoff> потом когда ты написал файл
<sharikoff> да
<sharikoff> при загрузке
<copyerfiled> меня интересует шас просто как его прописать в рцлокал?
<sharikoff> в виде /home/user/filerulesiptables.sh
<ferrer3> в общем, я хз не регулируется у меня яркость, придётся видимо забыть об Убунту (
<copyerfiled> понял
<sharikoff> файл должен быть исполняемым
<sharikoff>  chmod +x file
<Dimka> проверь пропиетарные драйвера для видекарты
<Dimka> и обнови ядро
<copyerfiled> sharikoff а еще друг, вот такой вопрос, файл будет запускаться при старте системы, мм а что произайдет если я перезагружу интерфейсы?
<ferrer3> Димка, я бы рад, но не умею (
<sharikoff> перезагружу это как?
<copyerfiled> /etc/init.d/networking restart
<[Raiden]> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo - тут расписано как примеря правила фаервола с помощью нм и /etc/network
<Dimka> может исправили
<[Raiden]> мб пригодится кому
<sharikoff> ну правила имхо останутся
<[Raiden]> применять*
<Dimka> Система>Адм>Дополнительные драйвера
<sharikoff> пока ты их не сбросишь
<sharikoff> iptables -F
<sharikoff> можно включить это в один скрипт
<copyerfiled> просто когда перезагружаю, там путь на файл рестора с правилами иптаблес, соответственно они перезагружаются, дело в том, что сервер без монитора, перезагружаю с ноута, тоесть может возникнуть проблема, что перезагрузить нажал и связь с компом потер
<[Raiden]> ну, да, только выше предложили пускать из rc.local , а по линку выше можно сделать что бы применялось при подъеме ифейса.
<sharikoff> сключи в один скрипт
<sharikoff> из двух строчек
<ferrer3> уже давно все доп драйвера этой штукой поставил - не помогло ) правда после установки тач пад хотябы заработал
<sharikoff> первая строчка  /etc/init.d/networking restart
<sharikoff> вотрая /home/user/filerules.sh
<sharikoff> все =)
<sharikoff> я бы добавил в серединке sleep 3
<sharikoff> на всякий
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> и перезагружай сетку этим скриптом
<[Raiden]> Всетаки советую линк выше глянуть
<sharikoff> линк выше привязан к гуи
<sharikoff> не?
<[Raiden]> не
<sharikoff> к нм?
<sharikoff> =)
<[Raiden]> там оба варианта
<total__> всем привет
<[Raiden]> старт правил через нм и  интерфейсес
<sharikoff> есть миллион разных способов
<sharikoff> я описал один из них
<lidler> вечер добрый
<sharikoff> как бы делал я скажем так
<[Raiden]> Никто и не спорит, просто, если сделать используя  возможности дитра, можно например с  /etc/init.d/networking restart рестартить сразу и ифейсы и правила
<copyerfiled> sharikoff я кароче решил не переделывать, оставить как было, чтоб через ресторе делалось все, там в мануале райдена есть пример записи лога
<[Raiden]> или например, сделать что бы какие-то правила гасились если ифейс конкретный останавливаешь
<copyerfiled> [Raiden] ну у меня так и сделано
<copyerfiled> [Raiden] все работает, но чтото кривинько видимо работает, и мне ненравится, дело в том, что инет медленней работает на компах чем на самом сервере
<[Raiden]> Я незнаю )
<sharikoff> ну ты можешь каждое правило обьяснить?
<[Raiden]> просто дал ещё 1 вариант настройки сети
<sharikoff> чо оно делает?
<copyerfiled> sharikoff: а так можешь посмотреть может правила не так прописаны?
<copyerfiled>  sharikoff: вобще да
<sharikoff> я не любитель в чужом коде копаться. скажи чо ты хочешь покажи схему и я те помогу набрать поновой =)
<[Raiden]> может traceroute вам поможет или что-то ещё, для просмотра через что пакеты идут.
<sharikoff> если тя устраивает та как есть то пусть так и будет =)
<copyerfiled> хорошо, так шас
<calculon> какой аудио интерфейс использует wine?
<calculon> просто собираю без oss и jack пишет
<calculon> configure: WARNING: No sound system was found. Windows applications will be silent.
<calculon> alsa осталась
<[Raiden]> осс использую
<sharikoff> может надо явно указать при конфигуре?
<[Raiden]> а не, вру, алза стоит
<calculon> через идет аудио выхлоп?
<calculon> в wine
<sharikoff> --enable-alsa-path=/usr/lib/alsa чо нть типа того
<copyerfiled> sharikoff как правильно настроить раздачу инета в первую очередь меня интересует, у меня 2 интерфейса на которые нужно дать инет
<[Raiden]> calculon: а ты зависимости все поставил?
 * sharikoff просто предположил
<calculon> поставил
<[Raiden]> дев пакеты с альзой?
<sharikoff> copyerfiled: куда надо раздать?
<calculon> щас гляну
<sharikoff> и откуда брать?
<Dimka_> без пульсы алса работает
<[Raiden]> сделай sudo apt-get build-dep wine , и я не вижу необходимости другие звуковые движки вырезать при сборке. Пусть будет выбор в winecfg :)
<copyerfiled> sharikoff http://xees.ru/1/net.jpg вот тут, инет берется с eth3 и должен раздаться на eth2 u eth5
<dmay> инка нет, где инк бегает? у меня такая тема для срачика назрела (
<sharikoff> copyerfiled: echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward сделал?
<calculon> чтобы собиралось быстрее же.
<copyerfiled> sharikoff у меня прописано -A POSTROUTING -o eth3 -j MASQUERADE
<copyerfiled> -A POSTROUTING -o eth3 -j SNAT --to-source 93.100.174.198
<copyerfiled> sharikoff правильно?
<copyerfiled> sharikoff да сделано
<sharikoff> если маскарад то этого имхо хватит
<copyerfiled> тоесть вторую строку убрать можно?
<sharikoff> -A POSTROUTING -o eth3 -j SNAT --to-source 93.100.174.198
<sharikoff> это что делает?
<copyerfiled> смутно представляю уже
<sharikoff> =)
<copyerfiled> тоесть оно ненадо?
<sharikoff> ну я думаю нет
<copyerfiled> гуд
<sharikoff> у тя масло масляное полуилось
<sharikoff> *получилось
<copyerfiled> просто раньше там еще 2 компа находились за этим главным сервером, они были кс серверами, и там приходилось плясать с бубном, дело в том, что половина людей отображалась на серверах, ну те кто играл, с внешним ип адресом главного сервера
<copyerfiled> следовательно банишь одного, банится половина игроков
<copyerfiled> и неможет никто зайти им присваивался внешний ип этого сервака
<copyerfiled> ну потом я сервера переделал, эти машины убрал, а правила маслянные остались
<sharikoff> -A POSTROUTING -o eth3 -s 192.168.0.100-j MASQUERADE
<sharikoff> -A POSTROUTING -o eth3 -s 192.168.1.100-j MASQUERADE
<Dimka_> как из pidof передать номер в renice?
<sharikoff> route add -host 192.168.1.100 gw 192.168.0.1 via eth2
<copyerfiled> а если просто оставлю это -A POSTROUTING -o eth3 -j MASQUERADE
<sharikoff> или dev eth2 не помню уже
<sharikoff> copyerfiled: прокатит
<copyerfiled> гуд
<copyerfiled> ша проверю :)
<sharikoff> но тогда ты можешь раздать и соседям случайно
<copyerfiled> sharikoff: спасибо
<copyerfiled> ну вот шас инет ускорился
<[Raiden]> Dimka_:  renice параметры $(pidof имя)  - так наверное. Но это может быть криво, т.к. могут быть процессы с одинаковыми именами.
<sharikoff> renice 'pidof   прога'
<sharikoff> не?
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> `` - да , ' '  - не
<sharikoff> ну я это и имел ввиду
<sharikoff> =))
<sharikoff> а если так pidof прога|renice
<sharikoff> =) прокатит?
<[Raiden]> возми да попробуй
<copyerfiled> sharikoff: кстати при ребуте интерфейсов такая гадость выскакивает RTNETLINK answers: No such process вот это мне и ненравилась, и слишком долгая перезагрузка интерфейсов
<copyerfiled> и досихпор выскакивает
<Razik> как поместить хтмл баннер в коньки
<sharikoff> copyerfiled: а ты запули в rc.local
<sharikoff> ifconfig eth2 192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 up
<sharikoff> и так для каждой
<sharikoff> потом route del default
<sharikoff> route add default 93.100.174.198
<copyerfiled> так, а что дают эти манипуляции?
<sharikoff> а своим нукерам в виде ноута и компа раздавай по дхцп
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> copyerfiled: вручную
<sharikoff> настройка интерфейсов
<sharikoff> при загрузке
<sharikoff> не из файла
<sharikoff> который interfacecs
<Dimka_> $() катит, спасибо
<sharikoff> [Raiden]: мине не на чем попробовать =))
<copyerfiled> sharikoff хорошо попробую
<copyerfiled> а кстати, как выставить скорость 1гигабит сетевушке?
<sharikoff> copyerfiled: а у тя сколько?
<copyerfiled> авто получается раз непрописана настройка
<sharikoff> ящитаю не стоит
<sharikoff> но вобще man ifconfig
<sharikoff> там есть media type или что то в этом роде
<sharikoff> непомню
<copyerfiled> у меня так то 1 гигабит с компом, но уже вот неделю появилась проблема (раньше небыло) при включении компа пишет кабель неподключен, потом 100 мегабит, и эти надписи раз в секунду меняются
<sharikoff> обжато хреново
<copyerfiled> комп под виндой, может там нада крутить настройки
<copyerfiled> ненене
<sharikoff> да не
<sharikoff> какие настройки
<copyerfiled> настройки кручу и стартует норм
<copyerfiled> на компе под виндой
<sharikoff> говорю те
<sharikoff> проблема физическая
<sharikoff> не програмная
<copyerfiled> допустим, откл управление потоком жму ок и работает
<sharikoff> ну незнаю
<copyerfiled> да неможет быть емае 9 месяцев корбина телеком, ныне билайн, я витухи наобжимал незнаю даже  с чем сравнить
<sharikoff> ааааа
<sharikoff> билайн?
<copyerfiled> причем делал для людей качественно а уж для себя, и темболее тестер есть все проверяно перепроверяно
<copyerfiled> в питере, тогда они только к билайну перешли получается
<sharikoff> с билайном все может быть...
<sharikoff> они мне 5 дней делегировали обратную зону
<copyerfiled> ненене, я имел ввиду, что я в билайне проработал техником 9 месяцев, обжимал проводочки
<copyerfiled> восстанавливал линии эти гребаные
<copyerfiled> абонентские
<copyerfiled> даже там где мозгов нехватало
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> ну все таки переобожми
<copyerfiled> пробовал
<sharikoff> если те 2 рубля на коннекторы не жалко =)
<copyerfiled> дда мне бы принудительно в сервере выставить
<copyerfiled> у меня их куча нежалко
<copyerfiled> просто выставить в серве принудительно скорость для сетевухи, мне ненравятся что там сетевухи сами между собой договариваетются о скорости, пусть уж тогда серверная назначает скорость
<sharikoff> ну попробуй
<sharikoff> я бы не стал
<copyerfiled> а как
<copyerfiled> ?
<sharikoff> я ж те сказал
<sharikoff> man ifconfig
<sharikoff> посмотри там media type или че то такое
<sharikoff> мне негде глянуть в данный момент сорри
<copyerfiled> ясно, просто значения както вчемто указывать надо
<sharikoff> там примеры есть
<copyerfiled> оке
<sharikoff> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ifconfig
<sharikoff> во
<copyerfiled> sharikoff: там немного нето как я понял, но я нашел то что нужноhttp://pcvector.ru/t1098/ , спасибо огромное за помощь, инет летает :)
<XuMuK> чо лучше юзать для network disk'а?
<XuMuK> cifs или nfs/
<XuMuK> ?
<yurau> XuMuK: нуу вообщето если без венды то nfs
<yurau> сейчас даже для венды есть драйвер nfs
<XuMuK> ok, спс
<[Raiden]> убунтовские цвета для кде http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Ambiance+Natty+Narwhal+11.04+colorscheme?content=140432
<[Raiden]> http://www.ubuntu-gallery.com/?p=251
<dmay> а если в вп7 в хабе хбокс лайв потрясти телефон, то аватар теряет равновение и хлопается на пол
<dmay> абсолютно бесполезно, но такое уууиииииии ^_^
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: кстате. там действительно нельза настроить звонок на один тап. на два можно )
<inkvizitor68sl> dmay: ну вот =)
<inkvizitor68sl> а таки звонок повешенный на удержание клавиши фотокамеры (один черт кнопка уже давно свою ф-цию не выполняет) - так вообще рулит
<dmay> хотя может и можно, но мне, потребыдлу, которое 15 минут поигралось было более чем достаточно )
<dmay> не, вы, батенька, определённо знаете толк
<inkvizitor68sl> dmay: ну знаешь, когда тебе надо в кармане позвонить кому-нибудь (типа телохранителя или тому, кто должен услышать разговор твой с кем то) - мега фича
<dmay> у тебя на компе на нажатие Left Ctrl + Right SHift + F3 + A ничего не забиндено? )
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: ага. а если ты поймал таракана, у которого сумма длинны ного равна квадрату окружности тела - значит у тебя слишком много свободного времени )
<dmay> для начала - не стоит вообще попадать в такие ситуации ;)
<inkvizitor68sl> dmay: москва, блин
<DropSQL> Maverick_: извиняюсь за запоздание... я знаю что жалуетс что не хватает, сек :)
<inkvizitor68sl> dmay: хотя бы ментам успеешь отзвониться
<inkvizitor68sl> и сказать где ты
<inkvizitor68sl> на момент того, как тебя убивают
<Maverick_> DropSQL: оО ?
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: ну, тут только пособолезновать могу. нам, замкадышам, не понять
<inkvizitor68sl> а ещё мегафича - когда на том конце поднимают трубку - телефон тыркает вибродвижком
<DropSQL> Maverick_: # pwd
<DropSQL> Maverick_: /etc/apache2
<DropSQL> ~paste
<DropSQL> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<inkvizitor68sl> то есть не нужно доставать телефон, чтобы узнать, что подняли трубу
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: не, определенно тебе надо что-то в жизни менять, с такими проблемами ;))
<DropSQL> Maverick_: http://paste.pro/1432502
<inkvizitor68sl> dmay: ну, слава Господу, я пока так не попадал
<inkvizitor68sl> но надо же быть готовым
<Maverick_> DropSQL: Я по апачу не сильно) пару раз поднимал поигратся с кс серваком)
<DropSQL> Maverick_: http://paste.pro/1432503
<inkvizitor68sl> а ещё телефон с андроидом, правильно приготовленный, очень тяжело будет украсть
<dmay> anyway. по результатам нескольких часов игры с железкой - оно ох-ОЙ-какое-ня-кавай-круто :3
<inkvizitor68sl> мой, например, будет тихо и незаметно жрать все деньги с новой симки, оповещая о своём географическом местоположении =)
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: кстате про украсть - ван сек
<skai> dmay: вп7 рип и закопать, как проклятую шнягу.андроед торт и гугл б-г
<DropSQL> я переустанавливал систему и директория apache2 я бэкапнул, а потом заменил... а теперь выдается эта ошибка: http://paste.pro/1432505
<DropSQL> http://paste.pro/1432502 http://paste.pro/1432503
<DropSQL> это содержимой директорий с правами...
<Maverick_> DropSQL: Наверное не стоило так делать бекап.
<[Raiden]> Да нормально вроде. Видимо что-то не доставил
<DropSQL> это уже не важно :) как решить вопрос? :)
<Maverick_> DropSQL: Попробуй удалить апач а потом поставить
<XuMuK> там же написано чо то с mods-enabled...
<DropSQL> [Raiden]: есть вариант? относительно прошлой сборки был добавлен mod_python... раньше его не было :) может дело в этом?
<Maverick_> DropSQL: Единственное что приходит)
<XuMuK> может
<DropSQL> XuMuK: он есть :)
<copyerfiled> кто знает как включить логирование в iptables?
<DropSQL> apache2: Syntax error on line 227 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: Could not open configuration file conf.d/javascript-common.conf: No such file or directory
<DropSQL> после удаления mod_python
<[Raiden]> ну коментируй или доставляй\создавай
<dmay> как же установка студии систему подтормаживает то (
<DropSQL> [Raiden]: elfkz. fgfxm ^)
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: http://screencast.com/t/2BHhFmdWbR - на вин лайв сайте ;)
<DropSQL> [Raiden]: удаляю апачь :)
<AndreX> copyerfiled: http://syslinux.ru/node/100
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: но в ring it есть одна засада - я так и не смог этот звонок выключить XD
<inkvizitor68sl> dmay: ну у меня примерно так же)
<XuMuK> чо за прога?
<XuMuK> у меня с сенсом такая приблуда стояла,  а щас сенса нет - нада альтернативу))
<XuMuK> летом обещали обновление до 2.3...
<Flanker> Здравствуйте подскажите пожалуйста как на mplayer-е читать потоки. Короче хочу что-нибудь из него в он-лайн посмотреть
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: внезапно козырь - а для ваших быдлоандроидов есть тулза которая сама системные обновления накатывает? без возни с перепрошивками всякими? :3
<inkvizitor68sl> dmay: да
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: ня?
<dmay> в смысле - названия, сайты, скриншоты?
<inkvizitor68sl> все официальные прошивки обновляются из самого телефона
<dmay> нетынипонял
<inkvizitor68sl> у неофициальных прошивок тоже есть обновлялки, но их ставить пакетом нужно отдельным
<inkvizitor68sl> dmay: &
<inkvizitor68sl> ?
<inkvizitor68sl> dmay: а как я должен понять) ?
<dmay> чтоб я пришёл домой, в свой вифи, а оно внезапно "а давай ка я тебе обновление с копи-пастом, блекджеком и девочками накачу"?
<skai> http://www.imagepost.ru/images/822/6wnjnhzqtutz.jpg
<dmay> (и между делом так тихонько с компа утащило новые подкасты, и накидало обратно новых фоток)
<razor96> Народ, на фриноде есть русский канал про айпад или эппл?
<inkvizitor68sl> dmay: всё есть
<dmay> razor96: да будь ты проклят :3
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: из коробки? :3
<inkvizitor68sl> из коробки в андроиде есть только звонилка, гуглосервисы, синхронизилка. всё.
<inkvizitor68sl> остальное вешают уже производители
<Flanker> Народ кто-нибудь знает мплайер?
<dmay> *кстати вот из-за производителей я и взял омнию а не хд7 >.<
<dmay> потому что - вешают (
<dmay> хотя, кста, из вп7 вся эта ХТЦшная ересь _удаляется_
<inkvizitor68sl> люююди ?
<inkvizitor68sl> я тут) ?
<Maverick_> прикинь)
<inkvizitor68sl> хы
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: кто где тут? _)
<inkvizitor68sl> ым?
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hibaFjxAQAg
<Oleg_Andreych> знаемс :))
<inkvizitor68sl> во блин оО
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden]: за счет чего так?
<[Raiden]> гугли по xdmx
<inkvizitor68sl> кул
<inkvizitor68sl> осталось придумать зачем оно мне
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: это главный вопрос про 60% фич в десктопных линуксах вообще )
<inkvizitor68sl> лол
<inkvizitor68sl> дада
<dmay> что значит лолдада, а кто будет срач разводить??!? XD
<himik> повторите вопрос пожалуйста
<dmay> himik: в предыдущих сериях: 60% фич в десктопных линуксах не нужны
<dmay> в общем, стандартный вброс про свистоперделки
<RStyler> всем привет
<RStyler> спешу поделиться новостями
<RStyler> В преддверии 20-летия ядра Linux, лежащего в основе операционной системы GNU/Linux, Джим Землин (Jim Zemlin), исполнительный директор некоммерческой организации Linux Foundation, заявил, что битва между ОС GNU/Linux и Windows уже, по большому счету, закончена, и победа — за пер
<RStyler> вой.
<RStyler> Землин утверждает, что у Microsoft осталась лишь одна область, где первенствует её разработка, — это настольные компьютеры. В остальном, например, на рынках серверов и мобильных устройств, GNU/Linux уже превзошла свою проприетарную соперницу.
<himik> dmay: ааа, спасибо :)
<dmay> ощи.
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: может ета... ввести официальный бан за перепост древних давно обмусоленых тем?
<dmay> как за болгенос банили
<himik> да, это не канал новостей
<himik> все кто здесь сидят, наверняка уже эту новость прочли давным давно
<dmay> himik: дело не в новостях, а в древних боянах которые обсуждать уже тошнит попросту
<RStyler> пардон :) подумал что эта новость будет интересна многим
<dmay> RStyler: она и была. неделю назад, ога
<dmay> медленный у тебя интернет, видимо...
<himik> а по-моему дело в новостях, это не новостной канал
<himik> если каждый тут будет постить новые новости...
<dmay> тоже мысль, в принципе...
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: забань, в общем, уже RStyler, да?
<inkvizitor68sl> ну вообще то он прав
<RStyler> да вам самим давно бан пора получить здесь за обмусоливание вот это
<RStyler> новостной - не новостной а нет новостной нет же не новостной :)))
<RStyler> бан не бан сусоли короче
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: кто? RStyler? а еслиб он сюда ссылку на болгенос кинул, тоже прав бы был?
<inkvizitor68sl> ды =)
<dmay> RStyler: тихо, не вмешивайся, сообщество хочет крови :3
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: ойдаладна. а кто год назад даже за "нескучные обои" банил на сутки, а? ;)
<inkvizitor68sl> ну дык
<inkvizitor68sl> люди меняются =)
<inkvizitor68sl> становятся ленивыми
<dmay> так и говори - мельчают )
<inkvizitor68sl> неее
<inkvizitor68sl> хороший админ == ленивый админ
<RStyler> dmay:   знаешь пришел в канал с настроением поделиться, а вот такое г...о все настроение испортило. и желания сюда заходить что-то как то поугасло
<inkvizitor68sl> а вот этого делать не стоит
<inkvizitor68sl> @voice RStyler
<RStyler> вот такие tuxы как ты поганят все что хорошее и полезное что могло бы быть интересно многим а я читаю последнее только твое брюзжание не по тому ли что люди бояться получить БАН за неправильно сформулированный вопрос...
<RStyler> dmay тебе самое то место среди закрытых систем они бояться лишний раз ... что бы вдруг никто не услышал
<RStyler> а здесь люди делятся и новостями и кодом и мыслями это открытый мир если ты не заметил
<nolka> ++;
<AndreX> гг
<nolka> какие все черствые стали, блеать
<Pante59> подкиньте интерестных сайто/блогов/и тд по КДЕ?
<Maverick_> http://kubuntu.ru/ ?
<Pante59> Maverick_: не ну я не настолько глуп етот то я нашел в 5 гугломинут
<nolka> всем успехов)
<Maverick_> Pante59: :D
<alexzulu|2> nolka, ты и тут.
<Maverick_> сам на кедах со вчера)
<Pante59> Maverick_: таже история юнити в моих глазах скончалса
<Pante59> как и гном
<Maverick_> Pante59: Пока не пришел 11,04 я решил смытся)
<alexzulu> а всё идёт по плану, а план у нас по кайфу.:)
<alexzulu> не зря мне гном 8 лет назад не понравился.:)
<Maverick_> alexzulu: хД))
<Maverick_> Люди а есть с Украины кто т?)
<Pante59> Maverick_: вот теперь сижу как баран,то что в гноме знал как свои пять в кде для меня каждый пункт открытие
<inkvizitor68sl> есть
<Maverick_> Pante59: ааххха я со вчера на кедах раньше только пощупал и все)) Таже фигня что и у тебя ниче почти не знаю)
<Pante59> Maverick_: я Крым/Керчь
<Maverick_> Pante59: Хочеш покажу в скайпе че уже натворил?))
<alexzulu> Maverick_, мне покажи.:)
<Maverick_> alexzulu: валяй говори скайп)
<Pante59> скайп как и ник здесь
<alexzulu> alexzulu1
<Pante59> Maverick_: и ???
<Maverick_> Pante59: ща
<Maverick_> Pante59: вроде добавил
<Pante59> да
<Maverick_> звони а то я в списке потерялся))
<Pante59> не в  сети
<Pante59> ты
<Pante59> ????
<Maverick_> я в сети
<Maverick_> mozillaman94
<alexzulu> хы... у меня с установкой дров нвидовских целая эпопея была.:)
<Maverick_> Pante59: Ау...
<Pante59> Maverick_: один перец не в сети ща скайп ребутну
<alexzulu> минуты 2 как потерялся в скайпе.
<Maverick_> Pante59: ща
<Maverick_> у меня косяк был походу
<rapidsp> заблудились в 3х скайпах :)
<Maverick_> xD
<[Raiden]> [22:22:33] [pi]кто может помочь разобратся в чем причина экрана смерти по коду ошибки
<[Raiden]> [22:28:02] [anaesthesia]pi: причина экрана смерти - из-за ошибки с кодом ошибки
<[Raiden]> [22:28:11] [anaesthesia]чо там разбираца то
<Vinsentto> '/
<Vinsentto> извиняюсь, ноут упал
<XuMuK> еду еду еду еду я :)
<inkvizitor68sl> трололо
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: покупать desire z, не покупать desire z ) ?
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: как у тебя батарейку то держит HD ?
<XuMuK> стремно, дезайр з  получше вроде
<XuMuK> у моего екран огромный...
<Maverick_> слуш народ как микрофон настроить на кедах?
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: ну сколько держит в ирц сидеть?
<alexzulu> Maverick_, пульс?
<Maverick_> alexzulu: походу
<Maverick_> alexzulu: этих серверов звуковых туева хуча(
<[Raiden]> alsamixer пускани, подергай ползунки.
<Maverick_> де?
<[Raiden]> Вы не находите что настройка звука в линуксе несколько мутная?
<XuMuK> ну сутки...
<alexzulu> можно поставить pavucontrol им погонять если пульс.
<Maverick_> alexzulu: у меня есть phonon это не оно?
<alexzulu> я только так микрофон переключить.
<[Raiden]> не оно
<alexzulu> phonon это типа ещё прослойка.
<XuMuK> зацените)) http://db.tt/hJh4AZZ
<[Raiden]> Хм )
<dmay> RStyler: велком ту коммьюнити, сынок :3
<alexzulu> XuMuK, мандарины или апельсины?
<XuMuK> и чо самое забавное там есть сеть 4го поколения))
<dmay> XuMuK: бююю, тоже тотеть лето тепло и солнце (
<Maverick_> на кедах пульс дефолт?
<alexzulu> в убунте пульс дефолт.
<[Raiden]> http://varlamov.me/img/dreamflash11/27.jpg
<XuMuK> липисины
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: а что там у нас ещё из маст-хэв софта для смартфонов? ну кроме скайпа и дропбокса
<inkvizitor68sl> dmay: смари мой списочек
<dmay> [Raiden]: надо опам эту фотку показать, чтоб ей срачи прекращали
<[Raiden]> )
<dmay> типа сначала фотка - потом всем баны :3
<XuMuK> дмэй, скоро уже придет и к вам
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: где смотреть?
<Maverick_> все добил микрофон))
<alexzulu> Maverick_, доломал?;)
<Maverick_> alexzulu: канеш)
<dmay> XuMuK: вот именно в "скоро придёт" дело, я сейчас хочу )
<Maverick_> а как скайп без костылей для камеры поднимать?
<XuMuK> да, де сматреть?))
<XuMuK> сравним))
<dmay> Maverick_: во, правильное, кардинальное решение проблемы )
<Maverick_> dmay: мы линуксоиды все такие))
<alexzulu> у меня вместо камеры мобильник.:)
<dmay> я в курсе XD
<inkvizitor68sl> dmay: ssh клиент, жаббер клиент, утилита gtasks (синхронизируется с гугл таскс), newsrob (offline google reader), ирц клиент, карты, пинговалка, твиттер, утилита для татеринга по wifi, виджет погоды яндекса, Chrome2Phone (быстрая отправка ссылок из
<inkvizitor68sl> рома на телефон), скайп, синхронизилка звонков и смс, QIWI кошелек ,толковый браузер, карты от яндекса и гугла, метро, яндекс.маркет, яндекс электрички, навигатор
<dmay> так
<rapidsp> dmay: танчики же!
<inkvizitor68sl> а, да
<inkvizitor68sl> эмулятор денди ещё
<dmay> ссх, жабер, ирц, пинговалку, киви, браузер, метро, маркет и електрички сразу лесом
<XuMuK> chomps sms?
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: sms backup
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: он нативнее )
<inkvizitor68sl> и из gmail можно смски читать
<dmay> карты есть бинговские, они даже (внезапно) не особо врут
<XuMuK> я титаниум купил
<inkvizitor68sl> dmay: не, не сравнивай эту хрень и гугло карты
<inkvizitor68sl> они гениальны
<inkvizitor68sl> например
<inkvizitor68sl> вбил в 2 поля "дом" и "ресторан олива"
<Maverick_> ау господа как скайп без костылей для камеры поднимать?
<inkvizitor68sl> и оно проложило маршрут
<inkvizitor68sl> по метро, маршруткам и пешком
<inkvizitor68sl> и посчитало сколько добираться
<go8765> всем добрый вечер - подскажите пжлста как исправить отсутствие звука после установки жрайвера реалтека ?
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: "гениальны" творения Моцарта. гуглокарты просто лучшый продукт в своем классе
<inkvizitor68sl> а вот яндекс.метро очень точно считает время
<inkvizitor68sl> dmay: учитывая, что к ним никто даже близко не стоит - они гениальны
<XuMuK> и  su elite
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: опять линуксячью нетерпимость и экстримичность проявляешь ;)
<inkvizitor68sl> да - да -да
<go8765> Maverick_: скайп для камеры - это что значит ?
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: слушай, реально 24 часа в ирц просидит?
<Maverick_> go8765: наоборот камеру для скайпа
<dmay> далее. гуглоридеров я пяток в маркетплейсе видел. с гуглотасками хуже. твиттер родной есть. татеринг по вифи не нужен, тк решается по другому.
<dmay> навигатор всё равно в машину отдельно покупать, под видеорегистратор
<XuMuK>  
<XuMuK> запросто
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: круто О_О
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: мой часа 4 висит
<dmay> в общем, гуглотаски самая большая проблема
<go8765> Maverick_: а чё за костыли ? (у моей камеры писалось что она поддерживает линукс - так костылей не понадобилось ... :))
<inkvizitor68sl> dmay: веб морда есть толковая на крайний случай
<XuMuK> если флеш негонять и навигатор
<inkvizitor68sl> dmay: у тебя ж там браузер на вебките?
<rapidsp> XuMuK: а какая емкость батареи?
<dmay> ну это как то не Ъ, вебморды в девайсе
<inkvizitor68sl> dmay: https://mail.google.com/tasks/canvas https://mail.google.com/tasks/m
<XuMuK> 1380
<inkvizitor68sl> https://mail.google.com/tasks/android
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: какой нафег вебкит в ИЕ лол :3
<Maverick_> go8765: env LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<inkvizitor68sl> уууууу...........
<rapidsp> хм... у меня 1400, гпрс его съедает стремительно
<rapidsp> хотя вифи гораздо меньше батарею ест
<XuMuK> и у меня((
<go8765> Maverick_: нее.. я тебе сдесь ничё подсказать не могу ..
<Maverick_> go8765: короче через сошку скайп запускается что бы камера пахала
<XuMuK> причом он от0 до 40 % мин за 1з набирае
<XuMuK> 10
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: хм?
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: так сколько он, блин, просидит в ирц >< ?
<XuMuK> я ж сказал, если без навигаторов и флешей - то сутки просидит....
<XuMuK> ну 20 часов точно!))
<XuMuK> ща, мне пощвэ
<XuMuK> позвонить надо
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: а чего ты говоришь про и у меня? )
<XuMuK> навигатор батареку сушит
<go8765> подскажите пжлс чем это можна вылечить http://paste.ubuntu.com/592281/
<[Raiden]> варнинг лечится sudo cp /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<[Raiden]> а Module snd_opl3sa2 not found незнаю
<[Raiden]> нахождением этого модуля или коментированием его загрузки )
<go8765> [Raiden]: я одну глупость сделал - попытался поставить драйвер риалтека - после этого нет звука 9я думаю этот модуль оттуда0
<[Raiden]> может быть
<go8765> а как снести его - не могу чё-то понять..
<go8765> [Raiden]: не  подскажешь как это исправить...
<go8765> ?
<[Raiden]> grep nd_opl3sa2 /etc/modprobe.d/*
<[Raiden]> так найдеш ьв каком файле запись, потом удалиш строку или поставишь # вначале.
<go8765> [Raiden]: не показывает ничего (это в терминале делать надо ?)
<[Raiden]> угу
<go8765> [Raiden]: пусто
<[Raiden]> если ничего, то может в /etc/modules
<[Raiden]> или я незнаю
<[Raiden]> читай инфу на т очто ставил )
<go8765> [Raiden]: а глобально - как звук восстановить ?
<alexzulu> раньше такая удобная конфигурилка алса была. уже нет.:(
<[Raiden]> незнаю, открой какой-нить синаптик. сделай полное удаление всех пакетов с альзой
<Sergey_IT> раньше и трава зеленее была
<[Raiden]> и там же их поставь снова
<[Raiden]> alsaconf в убунте давно нет.
<[Raiden]> оно реально многим помогало.
<go8765> [Raiden]: удалял уже альсу  - помогло
<alexzulu> а может dpkg-reconfigure alsa ?
<alexzulu> чтобы не удалять.
<[Raiden]> может быть, но точно не так )
<go8765> alexzulu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/592290/ вот что пишет...
<alexzulu> dpkg-reconfigure alsa-base  вот так
<conan_chief> привет всем, у меня вопрос. я откопал в закромах рабочий thinkpad 600, естественно ничего оконное он не переварит и поставил убунту сервер но она не во весь экран а только 640х480 квадратиком на экране хотя сам экран 1024х768, до этого пробовал zenwalk он во весь э
<conan_chief> кран работал
<go8765> [Raiden]: и вот что пишет гном алсамиксер - при попытке посмотреть инфу о звуковой карте http://paste.ubuntu.com/592288/
<[Raiden]> я незнаю
<conan_chief> мне нет-нет на нём через ssh зайти на сервак да в сеть через elinks
<conan_chief> собственно вопрос как сделать на весь экран?
<[Raiden]> читай инфу на то что ставил, на предмет как удалить, потом делай реинстал лвсем пакетам alsa*
<[Raiden]> больше ничего не придумывается
<[Raiden]> ~/.asoundrc ещё если есть удали
<go8765> alexzulu: вот это альсамиксер пишет при попытке посмотреть инфу про карту звуковую + http://paste.ubuntu.com/592288/
<[Raiden]> conan_chief: незнаю.
<go8765> [Raiden]: я если чесно не могу понять как это обозвать даже // http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=24&PFid=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false#High Definition Audio Codecs
<alexzulu> go8765, я с гномом и гтк никак.
<go8765> alexzulu: кеды что-ли ?
<alexzulu> ага.
<[Raiden]> go8765: в архиве нету файлов README INSTALL или папки doc ?
<kunni> всем привет )
<conan_chief> я понял, спасибо. может подскажете куда копать? или что искать на форуме, т.е как сформулировать мою проблему что бы нашёл
<go8765> [Raiden]: вот ридми  http://paste.ubuntu.com/592292/
<[Raiden]> я тебе могу дать скриптик для обновления альзы из исходников ) Если хочешь
<alexzulu> go8765, а карточка какая?
<go8765> [Raiden]: я немного покопаюсь ещё.. если что попозже..
<go8765> alexzulu: product: N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller [8086:27D8] это вроде
<[Raiden]> скачай сча. Я могу отвалиться или от компа уйти ftp://lennier.homelinux.net/pub/alsa_setup-24mod.sh
<go8765> [Raiden]: ок.спс
<alexzulu> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<[Raiden]> go8765: /etc/modules.conf сам не правил?
<go8765> [Raiden]: нет
<[Raiden]> в ридми есть про него, может туда вписалось чего
<[Raiden]> хотя в убунте не юзается вроде у нас /etc/modules , фиг знает
<alexzulu> есть /etc/modprobe.d
<[Raiden]> ну там мы грепом уже прошлись )
<alexzulu> спать. с утра на работу.:(
<alexzulu> ночи всем.
<XuMuK> ща антену вай фай мощшостью 1ват 4го етажа уронил))
<XuMuK> но она выжила))
<Pante59> XuMuK: зверюга
<DropSQL> подскажите плз, что это значит?
<DropSQL> # apache2ctl start
<DropSQL> apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<san4o> DropSQL: а зачем после двойки ctl ? apache2 start должен и так запускатся
<DropSQL> san4o: а раздницы? :)
<san4o> я спрашиваю. что оно означает ?
<[Raiden]> apache2 может быть скриптом, котоырй делает что-либо ещё
<[Raiden]> тебе наверное надо в /etc/hosts вписать  аляс или на твой ип
<[Raiden]> незнаю
<san4o> DropSQL: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=34357.0
<san4o> DropSQL: на своем десктопе апач поднят или на выделеном сервере ?
<DropSQL> десктопе, а не дибил на сервере убунту ставить :)
<san4o> DropSQL: на десктопе гении тоже сервера не поднимают ))
<[Raiden]> некотоыре федору гоняют на серверах и ничего
<DropSQL> san4o: это для разработки ;)
<DropSQL> [Raiden]: ubuntu на опыте оперативки много хавает :(
<san4o> DropSQL:часто бывает что чтото 80 порт какая нить служба занимает
<[Raiden]> А убунта , по крайней мере лтс, вполне себе энтерпрайз. Лицензии всякие имеет, от всяких там ораклов и т.д.
<san4o> скайпы там и тп ...
<copyerfiled> DropSQL ты меня толькочто дибилом назвал
<DropSQL> copyerfiled: прошу прощения :) фраза была не удачная... просто мне жалко оперы :)
<copyerfiled> DropSQL чето знакомая ошибка
<DropSQL> copyerfiled: быывки :)
<copyerfiled> DropSQL так разобрался? http://george-zalizko.blogspot.com/2009/12/apache2-could-not-reliably-determine.html
<go8765> [Raiden]: как запустить твой скрипт ?
<DropSQL> copyerfiled: сенкс
<DropSQL> кстати, только у меня место httpd.conf apache2.conf и ports.conf ?
<[Raiden]> sudo sh ./скрипт - если он в текущей папке.
<go8765> [Raiden]: я про сш забыл, спс.. :)
<[Raiden]> sh не нужна, если права на выполнение есть chmod +x ...
<go8765> [Raiden]: и про это тоже зыбыл ... :)
<copyerfiled> DropSQL хм, а если его создать? :) не я точно непомню, поидее он должен быть, и бывает то что пустой
<DropSQL> он инклудится из apache2.conf
<nemo__> rus
<nemo__> spek rus___ok
<numberto> Немного не потеме, но не подскажите как узанть какой хостинг использует вебсайт?
<go8765> [Raiden]: не помог скрипт :(
<[Raiden]> ну спроси кого-нить ещё
<go8765> подскажите кто-то плиз как завести звук.. ?
<[Raiden]> то что сделал скрипт лечится перкстановкой всех пакетов с альзой
<[Raiden]> попробуй на форуме спросить описав железо и то что ставил эту штуку с сайта реалтека
<go8765> [Raiden]: форум - это долго . я не думаю что проблема глобальная..
<go8765> я так понимаю - просто перестала видится звуковая карта
<[Raiden]> долго может быть лучше чем никогда. Ну или, переставь , хомпапку можно оставить
<go8765> [Raiden]: f как проверить видит альса мою карту или нет ? (в альсамикшере ?)
<[Raiden]> Я незна ю реалтекаов которые не поддерживаются из коробки )
<[Raiden]> сек
<go8765> [Raiden]: у меня просто после установки драйвера гном-альсамиксер нипоказывает ползунки и вылетает при попытке посмотреть что-то о карте...
<[Raiden]> cat /proc/asound/cards - если не пусто, то хорошо, если пусто, либо нет поддержки, либо не грузится драйвер.
<[Raiden]> ну и alsamixer тоже, если ругнется, значит плохо )
<go8765> [Raiden]: asound - нету папки такой
<[Raiden]> у тебя вообще звуковуха какая
<go8765> [Raiden]: но до установки драйвера звук был точно..
<go8765> [Raiden]: product: N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller [8086:27D8]
<dmay> кря
<XuMuK> lspci|grep -i aud в студию
<XuMuK> аа
<go8765> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<XuMuK> http://www.google.com/m/url?client=ms-android-htc&ei=ZRmiTfCwKcL4jAf8xa6XAw&gl=us&hl=en&q=http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t%3D1716743&source=android-launcher-widget&ved=0CB8QFjAB&usg=AFQjCNGHfRMJevBHTuV0j9UdEthgzG7t2A
<Sergey_IT> go8765, у меня такой - все работает из коробки
<XuMuK> навскидку
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: у него тоже работало, он поставил драйвер с сайта реалтека. и всё
<[Raiden]> как я понял
<Sergey_IT> ссзб
<go8765> Sergey_IT: и у меня работал - пока я драйвер не захотел поставить :(
<XuMuK> http://www.google.com/m?hl=en&gl=us&client=ms-android-htc&source=android-launcher-widget&action=devloc&q=intel+n10+ubuntu
<Nor8> Самое смешное, что с этим чипом и под виндой не всегда хорошо работает
<Sergey_IT> а зачем?
<XuMuK> а при чом тут риалтек?
<[Raiden]> покажи ещё раз что пишет /etc/init.d/alsasound restart
<XuMuK> кстати чипы у них вай фай мощщные))
<go8765> Sergey_IT: xnj-nj происходило непонятное иногда со звуком...
<XuMuK> и живучие))
<Nor8>  XuMuK: Ну хоть это получилось)))
<go8765> [Raiden]: http://paste.ubuntu.com/592327/
<[Raiden]> несколько часов назад предлогал сделать sudo cp /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf )
<[Raiden]> набери ещ` раз  sudo /etc/init.d/alsasound restart
<Nor8> Crysis 2 никто не играл случаем?
<XuMuK> damned non-russian, stop using #yakit!!))
<go8765> [Raiden]: http://paste.ubuntu.com/592328/
<[Raiden]> не хочу расстраиваться в своей видюхе. )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: У тебя какая?
<go8765> [Raiden]: я просто ещё раз после всего решил переустановить драйвер (последний вывод - после повторного  sudo cp /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf ) -
<[Raiden]> go8765: а набери sudo depmod -aq  и ещё раз sudo /etc/init.d/alsasound restart
<[Raiden]> те же ошибки?
<go8765> [Raiden]: да - те же
<[Raiden]> у тебя случайно другого ядра нету сейчас, одно только?
<Nor8> go8765: У тебя ноутбук?
<go8765> ядро оно / комп стационар
<vladgobelen> go8765: Учитывая все твои ошибки - а ты уверен, что нормально поставил, что жесткий диск у тебя цел?
<[Raiden]> я бы посоветывал попробовать поставить любое другое ядро из репов более старое например. Загрузится с ним. 2.6.35-28-generic удалить , папка если останется /lib/modules/2.6.35-28-generic  тоже удалить.
<[Raiden]> и потом поставить его снова.
<XuMuK> так поставь ещё одно...
<[Raiden]> и потом может быть альзу ещё переставить все пакеты, какие в данный момен тстоят
<[Raiden]> это всё, последняя идея.
<markmx> приветствую, как бы мыл прочитать командой mailx? ато она прсото пишешь мне что /var/mail/root: Is a directory
<go8765> [Raiden]: я не про то ядро подумал :)
<[Raiden]> Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter - вообще может значить что модуль кривой или от другой версии
<[Raiden]> но так же может значить что опция загрузки неверная
<[Raiden]> а с модулями всё ок
<[Raiden]> go8765: покажи /etc/modules
<[Raiden]> если пустой то фиг с ним
<[Raiden]> или не мучийся& через чат я не помогу всеравно
<[Raiden]> переставь нафиг.
<go8765> [Raiden]: http://paste.ubuntu.com/592332/
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Да не будет работать, не поддерживате Убунту этот чип
<go8765> [Raiden]: а может быть что проблема не в альсе ? (это был modules)
<[Raiden]> Nor8: работало у него
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: А что сделал, что перестало?
<[Raiden]> go8765: либо в ней , либо в опции какой-то для загрузки модулей звука
<[Raiden]> больше нивчем
<[Raiden]> может что-то изменилось в /etc/modprobe.d
<go8765> Nor8: вот что я сделал  http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=24&PFid=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false
<Nor8> go8765: Ну так удали и прокати альсу и пульс заново
<Nor8> go8765: Или просто конфиги удали, он сам создаст при рестарте
<[Raiden]> в етц что-то сомневаюсь, что само что-то создастся
<[Raiden]> )
<go8765> Nor8: я не совсем понимаю как мне удалить его (а конфиги альсы где лежат ?)
<[Raiden]> go8765: /etc/modprobe.d/alsa*
<Nor8> go8765: whereis сделай и удали все папки с ним связанные или через purge
<go8765> Nor8: оно через скрипт сатавилось (драйвер риалтек всмысле)
<Nor8> go8765: Ну так удали его тем же скриптом или почитай в мануале, как это сдлеать
<go8765> Nor8: а в конфигах альсы аж 1 строчка : options snd-hda-intel model=auto
<Nor8> Да причем здесь альса, если ты реалтек поставил?
<wesg> =)
<[Raiden]> а dmesg  покажи ещё
<wesg> поставил убунту 11.04 бету на ноутбук, при включении колонок в выход звуковой карты не идет звук на колонки и не отключаются встроенные динамики
<go8765> Nor8: скрипт только ставит - а в мане - я вроде невижу что бы писалось как удалять (вот ридми драйвера http://paste.ubuntu.com/592335/ )
<[Raiden]> скрипт я посмотрел, он делает почти тоже самое что и мой
<[Raiden]> ставит альзу 1.0.24
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> слушай, а у тебя мой остался ещё?
<wesg> это все вместо того чтоб поставить модуль из ппа?
<go8765> Nor8: вот риалтека : options iwlagn 11n_disable=1
<go8765> [Raiden]: да - остался
<[Raiden]> там в файле строка есть sudo ./configure --with-kernel=/usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r) ,  попробуй измени на
<wesg> go8765, ppa не пробовал со звуком?
<[Raiden]> sudo ./configure --with-kernel=/usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r) --with-cards=hda-intel
<Nor8> go8765: Вообщем, не понимаешь как удалить, ставь убунту заново, быстрее будет))) Точнее, прокатай поверху
<[Raiden]> Хотя наверное 1 фиг
<wesg> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev/+archive/ppa
<Nor8> Уже бы поставил, пока здесь обсуждаем
<wesg> угу отличный  метод решения проблем - реинсталл
<Sergey_IT> отличный метод ставить драйвера железа которого в компе нет
<go8765> [Raiden]: dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/592337/
<Nor8>  wesg: Если он не знает как драйвер удалить, то да ))
<wesg> ну если таким советам следовать, то конечно
<wesg> реинстал, алса из сорцов
<Nor8>  wesg: Каким таким? Присоветуй тру метод, а мы посмотрим)))
<go8765> Sergey_IT: я не тод драйвер поставил ? не для своей звукюкарты ?
<wesg> выше
<Nor8>  go8765: А ты антивирус поставил с файрволом?
<Nor8>  go8765: |Вдруг у тебя вирус звук рубит?
<[Raiden]> ))
 * [Raiden] надул Nor8 насосом и NOR8 улетело высоко в небеса!
<go8765> Nor8: ты бы лучше сказал как драйвер этот удалить ... :(
<wesg> ппа правда никто не проверял да?
<Nor8> go8765: Уже сказал
<wesg> драйвер вобще т в ядре
<[Raiden]> драйвер это модули ядра, то на что ругается старт альзы
<[Raiden]> из /lib/modules
<wesg> а поставить модуль из ппа - религия запрещает.
<[Raiden]> я уже предложил удалить ядро и почистить папку перед установкой снова
<wesg> еще поплясать не предложил с бубном?
<wesg> извини
<[Raiden]> и переставить все пакеты с альзой предлогаю раз наверное седьмой и пожалуй последний
<wesg> из сорцов!?
<[Raiden]> wesg: а что, помогает?
<wesg> ну это схоже с твоими рекомендациями,  в дистрибутиве с пакетным менеджером собирать то что уже собрано
<[Raiden]> wesg: чего?
<wesg> ясно
<go8765> Nor8: скажи поподробней пжлста как я скриптом install могу удалить драйвер ? или что я в whereis написать должен ?
<[Raiden]> это где?
<[Raiden]> wesg: цитату давай
<wesg> <[Raiden]> sudo ./configure --with-kernel=/usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r) --with-cards=hda-intel
<wesg> была бы слака - еще понятно
<Nor8> go8765: Я тебе вполне серьезно говорю, тебе быстрее будет заново поставить дистр и ничего не трогать
<[Raiden]> wesg: а..  ну тык, он уже сделал до меня тоже самое, почему бы и нет )
<Nor8> go8765: А потом читать мануалы
<[Raiden]> wesg: и откуда такая мысл что тут ничего не надо или нельзя собирать? У меня например много чего собрано
<wesg> go8765, add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev/ppa && apt-get update && sudo apt-get install linux-alsa-driver-modules-$(uname -r)
<XuMuK> лана, с дровами сё ясно)) вы вот мне скажите, чо за шняга может быть: при логине NumPad работает, а как только прогружаецо раб.стол - при нажатии работает как стрелки мышки...
<XuMuK> меня ето уже не по деццки доставлять начинает...
<go8765> Nor8: у меня немного отличается система - от начального дистра - так что переустанавливать я не буду её..
<XuMuK> есть у каго какие идеи? о_О
<Nor8>  XuMuK: Включай его на клаве, нум пад то
<go8765> XuMuK: отключи цправление с клавиатуры мышью
<go8765> *управление
<[Raiden]> go8765: как выполнишь совет wesg, скажи что получилось.
<Nor8>  XuMuK: У меня если нум пад не включен, тоже непонятно как работает
<go8765> [Raiden]:  wesg: E: Не удалось найти пакет linux-alsa-driver-modules
<[Raiden]> понятно
<wesg> бывает
<wesg> XuMuK, в гноме настройки
<go8765> XuMuK: http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0411/h_1302471616_29b9f8ef5c.png - не ?
<wesg> угу
<Nor8>   XuMuK: По умолчанию выключено там
<XuMuK> Nor8, да не настолько я даун, чтоб до етого самому не додумацо))
<Nor8> XuMuK: Ну я не знаю, может напекло))
<Nor8> XuMuK: Нум пад клавиша есть на клаве у тебя?)))
<XuMuK> спасибо))
<XuMuK> вот интересно теперь, кто ету галку там поставил))
<Nor8> О майн Гот, у Вассермана на ноуте вин 98 стоит))))
<Nor8> http://sltv.ru/comments/clip-1472/
<wesg> линукс не очень
<[Raiden]> wesg: установка дров из сорцов заеняет модули ядра. Я ему советывал переставить ядро и альзу и тут ты нарисовался  с бубнами  и строкой про сорцы вырванной из контекста.
<wesg> в бинарном дистрибутиве компилять
<wesg> бывает
<wesg> а потом при обновлении снова компилять?
<[Raiden]> зачем?
<[Raiden]> Ладно, не важно.
<wesg> ну да, при обновлении ядра модули же сами перекомпилятся -)
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Посмотри ролик, порвет насмерть)))
<go8765> [Raiden]: wesg: спасибо! в итоге - просто загрузился с предыдущего ядра - и всё заработало...
<go8765> Nor8: а ты злой :)
<Nor8> go8765: Причем здесь злой?
<XuMuK> у него 98 в виртуалке стоит
<go8765> Nor8: может мне показалось... :)
<Nor8>  XuMuK: Я тебя умоляю, посмотри дальше)))
<go8765> Nor8: извини - если обидел ..
<wesg> go8765, он латентный виндузоид, а линукс использует чтобы выделяться из толпы
<[Raiden]> ну вот, теперь удали 2.6.35-28-generic ядро, вычисти папку /lib/modules/2.6.35-28-generic  , поставь его снова. Это вернет все модули какие были до твоей установки с  реалтека
<Nor8> go8765: Ты сейчас на предыдущем ядре? ))
<wesg> чуть что - сразу реинсталл
<wesg> [Raiden], такой бред
<[Raiden]> wesg: ?
<wesg> про удалить модули
<Pante59> кто сказал винда?
<Nor8> Pante59:  Вассерман
<[Raiden]> wesg: ты можешь хотя бы 1 своё хамское заявление обосновать?
<wesg> да, у парня то заработал звук.
<wesg> без компиляния в терминале
<Pante59> Nor8: ему нельзя верить он девственник
<XuMuK> Онотоле нереально хардкорен! 6-ой ворд! Три провайдера! Файлик с Абрамовичем!
<XuMuK> гг)
<[Raiden]> wesg: где ты видишь блин , компиляцию )
<[Raiden]> глаза разуй
<Nor8> XuMuK: Я ж говорю, это разрыв)))
<[Raiden]> я как раз советую устранить следы компиляции
<Pante59> онотоле выходит не мужик он еще
<[Raiden]> бывает же...
<wesg> [Raiden], ну ./configure и тд
<XuMuK>  Кстате, а где жилетка? Онотоле не настоящий!
<XuMuK> ыыыыыы
<Nor8> XuMuK: Он дома ея снимает)))
<Nor8> XuMuK: Тож человек, жарко))
<wesg> go8765, там в ппа можешь посмотреть для какого ядра есть модули
<go8765> wesg: всмысле какие ядра стоят у меня ?
<XuMuK> ооо!!!)) http://goo.gl/BoJGt
<[Raiden]> wesg: советую научиться читать
<wesg> ok
<Pante59> XuMuK: спецом для тебя смотри до конца и многое про онотоле встанет на места )))))  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wAuqhLpV2DY&feature=player_embedded
<wesg> ну надо было результат - получен
<Nor8> XuMuK: Во, ты как панель нижнюю сделал, что за тема? Скинь линк!
<[Raiden]> wesg: результ получен откатом ядра на неопопорченное )
<XuMuK> Nor8, а де ты маю панель увидел? о_О
<Nor8>  XuMuK: Ты дикий? Ты же сам скрин запостил! )))
<[Raiden]> Nor8: клипчик баян )
<Nor8> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0411/h_1302471616_29b9f8ef5c.png
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ну может быть, но порадовал)))
<XuMuK> ето ащщет не скрин ниразу был))
<XuMuK> так что к вопросу о дикости я хз))
<go8765> Nor8: это ты наверное перепутал скрин великого неумехи - меня ....
<go8765> Nor8: это моя tint2
<Nor8> А, точно, сорри!
<Nor8> go8765: Где брал её?
<go8765> Nor8: ты конечно не поверишь - но полностью сам пилил
<Nor8> go8765: Каким образом добился?)))
<go8765> Nor8: vfys читал много :)
<Pante59> Он там живет!!!Полюбас гентушник http://www.sltv.ru/comments/clip-1472/
<go8765> *маны
<go8765> Nor8: конфиг скинуть ?
<Nor8>  go8765: Давай, гляну
<XuMuK>  во, то что я искал)) http://db.tt/Vpnqarn
<Nor8> XuMuK:???
<wesg> http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/talks/6136517
<XuMuK> Nor8, чо "???"??)
<Nor8>  XuMuK: Что это было? На скрине?
<XuMuK> я не кидал скрин, я кидал ссыль на ютюб...
<XuMuK> то был не йа)
<Nor8> http://db.tt/Vpnqarn  А это что?
<vladgobelen> Nor8: Ну ссыль на ютуб же
<XuMuK> Pante59, таг я досмотрел) я чо вас и приколол))
<XuMuK> Nor8, а ето телефон)
<Nor8> vladgobelen: У меня ютуб не открывается
<XuMuK> и я её тока щас запостил)
<Pante59> Nor8: ютуб забанил?
<Nor8> Pante59: Я его удалил
<vladgobelen> http://tinyogg.com/watch/Mj8er/
<Pante59> Nor8: гугл поможеш удалить ато задолбал
<vladgobelen> судя по всему - он это имел в виду
<vladgobelen> Pante59: А где тогда техническую информацию искать?
<go8765> Nor8: дошли мои сообщения - а то у меня инет глюканул ?
<Nor8> go8765: Нет
<go8765> Nor8: http://paste.ubuntu.com/592357/ у тебя коробка ?
<Pante59> vladgobelen: соберемся и напишем Lingool )))
<vladgobelen> Вот когда соберетесь))\
<Pante59> марк нам сделает мы попросим
<vladgobelen> а я пока попробую хромиум.. А то фф совсем не в ту сторону чего-то пошел
<Pante59> я уже на нем
<vladgobelen> мп3-плееры, пдфридеры, вконтактики встраивают монолитно
<Nor8> В ФФ можно как-нибудь избавиться от рамки окна?
<Nor8> Без бубна*
<vladgobelen> да легко... Лезем в настройки плазмы. Переключаемся на режим "нетбука"
<vladgobelen> получаем все окна без рамок
<Nor8> Я на Гном
<vladgobelen> Ну тогда страдай))
<go8765> Nor8: я там такую тираду настрочил - в ответ на маны, антивирусы и фаерволы - а инет глюканул :)
<Nor8> А где в компизе не помню, где отключать
<Nor8> go8765: Судьба такой ))
<Pante59> Пойду делать ЛОРТеррор )))
<go8765> Nor8: дык у тебя опенбокс ?
<copyerfiled> товарищи, я вписал задание в CRON после перезагрузки все пропадет?
<Nor8> go8765: гном
<go8765> Nor8: а зачем тебе тогда конфиг tint2 &
<go8765> *?
<Nor8> go8765: Нада
<[Raiden]> ну а кто мешает тинт юзать с гномом
<go8765> Nor8: если вирусы убьют гном-панель ? :)
<Nor8> go8765: Нет, чтобы панель убивала все вирусы))
<go8765> Nor8: панель - фаервол - лучше тогда ставь :)
<Nor8> Оффтоп. Смотрю щас на ютубе старые пестни и думаю, если бы в СеСеСеРе было бы такое культур явление как Битлы или Элвис, как бы страна развивалась?
<dmay> Nor8: как-как... лет на 15 раньше
<Nor8> )))
<dmay> спать пора
<dmay> а он ютубчик смотрит...
<[Raiden]> dmay: в смысле развалилась бы?
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Брежнев бы умер раньше)))
<[Raiden]> )
<Pante59> были бы все толстые и бигмаги с салом жрали
<[Raiden]> с салом это врятли. С генетически измененной курицей или с катлетой неизвестно из чего - да
<Nor8> Pante59: Толстые оне исключительно от диких размеров порций
<[Raiden]> капитализм и сало ...
<Nor8> [Raiden]: гмо только недавно появились, раньше натур был, да и сейчас тоже есть, порции у них просто дикие
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Видел в нете фоторепортаж из Небраски, мясной ресторан, дикий трэш, а не порция, под два кило бифштекс из говядины
<[Raiden]> в ресторане верю )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: + картошка и так далее. И у них таких ресторанов просто масса, да а макдональдсе меню совсем другое
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Эти два кило будут неделю как у удава перевариваться)))
<XuMuK> зацените кто нить плиз, открываецо картинка или нет... http://xumuka.net/photos/tanya_y_eva.jpg
<[Raiden]> такое и у нас есть.
<copyerfiled> открываетсо
<XuMuK> ок, спс
<Pante59> после ваших разговоров.........пойду поем 2.30 однако
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Где это в России такой ресторан, чтобы два кило говядины за ~ 15 баксов подавали?))))
<[Raiden]> был 1 бар, сча не скажу где, там мясо готовили типа как шашлык, только куски такие большие в общем. И подавали на большом блюде
<copyerfiled> битлы и элвис на бигмаки никак бы неповлияли
<_GerarD_> Offoffoff: привет
<Pante59> дурова
<Nor8> [Raiden]: В том баре мясо гавкало и мяукало, а владельца Рафик звали!?)))))
<XuMuK> ггг
<_GerarD_> Offoffoff: помоги разобраться http://paste.ubuntu.com/592362/
<_GerarD_> XuMuK здрасте
<[Raiden]> Nor8: Хм, я имею в виду  в россии, сча же капиталисты тоже вот и ... С ссср даже незнаю как сравнивать. Вроде б 1кг говядины стоил 2 рубля, а доллар меньше рубля.
<Pante59> а че нормальное мясо гавкомявка
<XuMuK> _GerarD_, здрасти
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Факт, но в магазинах его не было)))
<ambal> q2all
<_GerarD_> XuMuK не могу настроить впн корбины со скрипта http://paste.ubuntu.com/592362/
<ambal> меня видно?
<XuMuK> ну для начала строка доктайп выглядит как то так: http://xumuka.net/photos/tanya_y_eva.jpg
<XuMuK> ой не то
<XuMuK> <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<_GerarD_> ambal нет
<[Raiden]> Nor8: может и небыло в какие-то года или в каких-то республиках. Н оя не помню отсутсвия мяса.
<[Raiden]> Nor8: В магазине может и небыло, на столе было. Рынки были ещё.
<XuMuK> и ты видать теги вапще не ставил...
<_GerarD_> какие??
<XuMuK> ambal, ку, видно
<_GerarD_> Как их ставить?
<ambal> хелп ми, плз, скиньте кто-нибудь sources.list в 11.04 который по умолчанию
<XuMuK> <head><title><body> etc...
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Я в Прибалтике его видел, хотя тоже не всегда, а вот уже во Пскове и так далее... так и говорили, голодные земли)))
<copyerfiled> XuMuK: че ты врешь, ambal тебя невидно
<XuMuK> head: Нет такого файла или каталога
<XuMuK> ./vpn.sh: строка 7: title: Нет такого файла или каталога
<XuMuK> ./vpn.sh: строка 8: meta: Нет такого файла или каталога
<XuMuK> ./vpn.sh: строка 9: meta: Нет такого файла или каталога
<XuMuK> ./vpn.sh: строка 10: link: Нет такого файла или каталога
<XuMuK> ./vpn.sh: строка 11: link: Нет такого файла или каталога
<XuMuK> ./vpn.sh: строка 14: link: Нет такого файла или каталога
<XuMuK> вот ети
<XuMuK> [Raiden], сори)
<_GerarD_> ,kby
<_GerarD_> блин
<_GerarD_> На убунту 10.10 и коробки всё нормально вставало
<ambal> да видно меня)) помогите с sources.list, plz, google какую-то фигню выдаёт)
<_GerarD_> Поставили Минт
<XuMuK> ну ка покажи исходнег етой страницы...
<_GerarD_> И всё
<_GerarD_> XuMuK http://homenet.beeline.ru/index.php?showtopic=199266
<_GerarD_> XuMuK вот так делаю
<[Raiden]> Nor8: Хм, ну может быть.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Да так и есть
<ambal> есть кто на 11.04 ?
<XuMuK> ambal, на, тока maverick на lucid везде замени... http://pastebin.com/vT00DP2W
<[Raiden]> Nor8: http://go2load.com/8413-chto-mozhno-bylo-kupit-v-sssr-na-dengi-ot-1-do.html )
<ambal> спс, на natty)
<Nor8>  [Raiden]:  Ну так то да, обед в столовой обходился в 50 копеек, даже в 88-м году еще
<XuMuK> ой, то есть да)
<[Raiden]> ambal: на будущее, в источника есть кнопка по умолчанию.
<XuMuK> я чо то подумал пр 10.04))
<[Raiden]> создающая сорслист
<_GerarD_> XuMuK есть предложения?
<Nor8> Занесите в хелпы. Вот таким образом нужно объяснять как убунта работает! ))) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WmBb_C5uOjA&feature=grec_index
<XuMuK> _GerarD_, неа, вроде там ок всё
<ambal> да? точно спс..)
<_GerarD_> XuMuK а из за чего он может так ошибками сыпать?
<XuMuK> хз
<ambal> Raiden]: чот я не вижу там кнопки по умолчанию или эт потому что я уже все репы поменял вручную на те, что дал XuMuK..
<[Raiden]> а.. кажется я наврал. Кнопка восстановить
<[Raiden]> если не активная измени любую галку. 1 фиг восстановит то что по умолч
<[Raiden]> вроде
<[Raiden]> я иногда что-то забываю и нагло вру
<[Raiden]> )
<ambal> а, такая есь вроде) спс)
<[Raiden]> сижу в хфце второй день , отличная вещь. Но что-то какая-то непередовая чтоли. ПРосто хороший удобный, проверенный временем древний ифейс типа как хп :)
<[Raiden]> такое впечатление после гном\компиз и кде4
<Pante59> в последнее время все эксперементируют с интерфейсами неужели 11.04 так влияет???
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ну да, простенький он, как старый гном))
<[Raiden]> Да пожалуй как гном 2.х в начале
<go8765> никто не знает - как сделать что бы все сообщения ирс в пиджине он показывал в всплывающих сообщениях с отображением содержания ?
<Nor8>  Pante59: Все в предвкушении и ожидании, 11.04 взорвет моск!
<Nor8> go8765: По умолчанию вроде так, если что, включи в настройках
<Pante59> я с гнома свалил ето уже не гном((
<[Raiden]> Pante59: На меня влияет. Хотя уже не первый раз устраиваю помойку перед новым релизом.
<[Raiden]> Ещё хотелось бы до конца апреля определиться ext4 или btrfs ) сча 1 раздел в ней , со сзатием lzo.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: я с бтрфс ставил, но как то не пошло, дергалось, лагало всё, производительность ниже была
<Nor8> [Raiden]:Может допилят через пол годика
<[Raiden]> Я пока тоже к экст4 склоняюсь.
#ubuntu-ru 2012-04-02
<sharikoff> test
<ubuntuhelp> sharikoff, Fail!
<icat72> Утра всем
<XuMuK> бодренького)
<icat72> У нас самолёт разбился, нихрена себе..
<XuMuK> у кого у вас? где?
<TheFalkorr> тым дум дум
<icat72> В Тюмени
<icat72> На взлёте упал
<XuMuK> icat72: люди то живы?
<XuMuK> блин... только 17 выжили...
<icat72> Пока сообщают о 17 выживших из 43
<XuMuK> уже сам вижу
<icat72> Жуть
<icat72> RT @imadfresh: У знакомого в разбившемся самолете летело 8 коллег, лдин опоздал на рейс, счастливчик.
<icat72> Мдэ
<brestows> хай о!
<TheFalkorr> icat72: а убунта тут при том, что...
<icat72> Можешь забанить
<wolf1983> Do You speak Russian?
<baronos> wolf1983: Ubuntu Russian - Official IRC channel
<baronos> !ru | wolf1983
<ubuntuhelp> wolf1983: На канале разрешён только русский язык. В исключительных случаях разрешён английский, для общения с IRC операторами Freenode. Транслит разрешён только для выяснения как настроить русский
<wolf1983> ubuntuhelp: сори. правила не глянул. сейчас гляну
<Lex_S> =)
<[koshka]> Ага
 * baronos погладил [koshka]
<[koshka]> Ладно. Посплю еще :-D
<wolf1983> начну пожалуй с общего вопроса. Поскольку в данном месте не располагаю точной информацией. Ubuntu 11.10 . На Seagate ставится без проблем. Но вот стоило Seagate 160 поменять на Hitachi 320 возникла проблема. Ubuntu не видит его при установке. Можно как-то обойти
<Amblnb> Перемычки попереставлять, режимы биоса, разъёмы/шлейфы куда жд втыкается разные перепробовать. Отнести жд в ремонт...
<wolf1983> Amblnb: хард в поряде. Окна то видят ) Оба харда саташные. Цепляю туда же.
<Amblnb> wolf1983: Осталось ещё 2 пункта исключить.
<wolf1983> Amblnb: так окна то ставятся ) Значит он в порядке и рабочий. Дело может быть в том, что Ubuntu такой не поддерживает?
<himik> нет, в этом дело быть точно не может
<wolf1983> himik: почему? Вчера наткнулся на сайт, где перечислено поддерживаемое оборудование. Там же были и хитачи. Однако моего там не было. о_О
<Amblnb> wolf1983: Может у тя железо специально для окон, ты пробуй, а мы потом узнаем. )
<Lex_S> поддержка нужна разве что для контроллёра жёстких дисков, а не для каждого отдельного винта
<wolf1983> Lex_S: логично. Но тогда как объяснить?
<Lex_S> fdisk -l его не показывает?
<wolf1983> Lex_S: не пробовал. Загружался с Life там запускал дисковую утилиту. Она видит
<Lex_S> тогда ты чтото делаешь не так в инсталляторе
<wolf1983> Lex_S: то же самое что при установке на Seagate )
<Lex_S> дисковая утилита это gparted  чтоли
<wolf1983> Lex_S: видимо. сейчас не могу сказать. Не дома )
<alogic> нет, gparted это другое
<alogic> оно вроде palimpsest зовётся
<wolf1983> в лаунчере набрал дисковая она и высветилась. её и запустил
<Lex_S> а, у меня оно тоже есть
<Amblnb> Там просто инфа о харде выводится, без возможности размечать
<Amblnb> Так вот гпартедом разметь, а патом устанавливай в разделы.
<Lex_S> небось ещё и авторазметку выбирает)
<wolf1983> Lex_S: он вообще не дает вариантов. И создать разметку тоже не дает ) просто как будто нет жесткого
<Amblnb> Небось ещё разделы при установке не прописывает куда монтировать. И после установки ещё один секас.
<Amblnb> wolf1983: А ставишь из Живой бунты или в безопасном графическом режиме?
<wolf1983> Amblnb: и так и так пробовал
<Amblnb> arthur__: А подчерки это процент?
<Lex_S> wolf1983: покажи вывод команды fdisk -l на пасту
<alogic> хе. ник без подчерка и с одним уже заняты :)
<Lex_S> ращумеется, на хитачи
<Lex_S> з*
<wolf1983> Lex_S: вечерком )
<wolf1983> как дома буду
<Lex_S> что ж за народ такой пошёл)
<Lex_S> спрашивают, а решаь собираются потом
<wolf1983> Lex_S: я сразу сказал, что начну с общего. ибо конкретики под рукой нет
<Lex_S> это как тут у некоторых проблемы с убунтой которую они ещё даже не установили как оказывается
<wolf1983> Lex_S: :-D у меня всё прекрасно ставится и работает. и никаких проблем. Сейчас то на seagate всё замечательно. С хитачи только трабл.
<Lex_S> ну как будешь ставить, тогда и спрашивай. телепатов на канале нет :)
<wolf1983> тоже верно
<Lex_S> мб проблемы в разметке диска
<wolf1983> всем спасибо. до встречи
<arthur_kasimov> По плазме вопрос. как зполнить вкладку "контакты" в комнате "поиск и запуск?"
<adskibiz> люди добрыя, поможите чем можите, сами мы не местные, остали от sed. Как им удалить строки, указав их номер.
<andrex> http://www.opennet.ru/base/dev/sed1line.txt.html тут поищи
<adskibiz> andrex, да умею я гуглить. Мне сложнее перечислить надо
<grad> а маны читать тоже умеешь?
<adskibiz> мне надо удалить с 1 по 8 и 23 и 28 строку. .покажи, где это в манах
<andrex> sed '1,8d'
<andrex> удалит 8 первых
<andrex> впринцепи модно и руками
<andrex> понемаю там 2 15 30325 255 итд удалять
<adskibiz> ну вот придется через несколько sed проходить последовательно
<adskibiz> думал, может у кого знаний больше, чем в манах
<andrex> хы я его вабще незнаю даже на уровне манов) просто прочитал и переделал чючють, а вот как отдельную стоку удалить гденибудь с середины ненашол, да и лень
<NoOova> adskibiz: повтори задачу
<NoOova> мб помогу
<adskibiz> NoOova, удалить sed строго перечисленные строки
<NoOova> =без sed можно?
<NoOova> с перлом
<adskibiz> нееееее.. я на баше скрипт пишу
<NoOova> ну дак перл можно просто запустит с ключом
<NoOova> скрипт так и будет на баше
<NoOova> perl -e "команды" помоец
<NoOova> помоему
<adskibiz> да не стоит ради такой фигни перл дергать. лучше sed несколько раз прогнать
<NoOova> чтото вроде echo 123 | perl -e "print <>;"
<NoOova> давай могу помочь написать
<NoOova> попробовать
<NoOova> сам сижу пишу перл скрипт
<adskibiz> не. .спасибо.. не стоит
<adskibiz> пока на баше накостылю, потом мож решение найдется пооптимальней
<NoOova> а что за скрпт?
<adskibiz> парсер погоды
<adskibiz> выдрать инфу для коньков и прочих надобностей
<NoOova> без регулярок сложно
<NoOova> в баше помоему регулярок нет
<UNIm95> Всем привет. вопрос для радеонов 9600 можно использовать только открытые дрова? или можно и каталист? на убунту 10.04
<NoOova> UNIm95: был уменя радеон 9600
<NoOova> давным давно работал только на открытых
<NoOova> сейчас хз
<adskibiz> У меня 9500 кажись. На 10-04
<adskibiz> пофиг какие дрова. Правда, последние глючноваты были
<NoOova> с неоткрытыми помоему флеш не работал толи
<NoOova> чтоли
<NoOova> или видео не работало
<NoOova> были какието ужасные баги
<NoOova> но они потдерживали 3д
<adskibiz> в-общем, что драйвер в систему нашел, то и ставил.
<UNIm95> NoOova: ксорг нужно было откатывать или дефолтный работал?
<SergeyIT> UNIm95, по дефолту работает
<SergeyIT> UNIm95, дрова только открытые
<UNIm95> SergeyIT: с проприетарным драйвером?
<SergeyIT> UNIm95, нет таких для этих карт
<UNIm95> SergeyIT: а ты быстрее печатаешь
<UNIm95> =)
<SergeyIT> учись )
<UNIm95> а 8.* каталист не катит?
<NoOova> UNIm95: не помню
<NoOova> но искренне я советую взять другую видяху
<NoOova> АТИ тогдашние ужасно с линуксом работали
<SergeyIT> в убунте до 8.10 только
<UNIm95> NoOova у меня только один вариант, под агп шину.
<NoOova> nvidia 6600 даже, которая на уровне 9600 АТИ работала на порядок стабильнее
<SergeyIT> у мен 9600 и убунта 12.04
<NoOova> SergeyIT: у меня были Sapphire ATI Radeon 9600 и 9600XT
<SergeyIT> NoOova, на открытых - это спорно
<NoOova> видимо уже все переписали - исправили
<NoOova> но тогда все было печально
<UNIm95> http://www.techpowerup.com/152701/ZOTAC-Announces-GeForce-GT-520-in-PCI-and-PCIe-x1-Interface-Variants.html
<NoOova> SergeyIT: как это нет кстати, я ставил проприентарные
<NoOova> у меня правда сразу падал Xserver....
<UNIm95> такую стоит брать? пот pci
<NoOova> а для каких целей?
<NoOova> ddr3 память и 64bit шина это ну очень скудно
<UNIm95> NoOova офис, инет, фильмы, старые игры
<UNIm95> игра до 2007
<NoOova> не знаю не знаю.... не буду браьт ответственность советовать
<NoOova> от себя посоветую вот такую карточку...
<NoOova> http://www.nix.ru/autocatalog/palit_graphics_accelerators/PCIE_DDR3_Palit_GeForce_9600GT_DVI_HDMI_83866.html
<NoOova> щас она стоит рубля 2
<NoOova> тока HDMI на ней не встроенный
<NoOova> ой, на этой встроенный
<SergeyIT> NoOova, я радеон 9200 заменил на GF 6200, тоже agp.
<NoOova> SergeyIT: под линукс адекватное решеине
<NoOova> мне кажется
<NoOova> хотя я знаю только что Rad9600 чуть чуть уступает по производительности NV6600
<NoOova> с 9200 и 6200 наверное похоже
<UNIm95> NoOova не катит. слоты на метеринской плате агп и PCI не экспресс
<NoOova> аа
<NoOova> ну в обычный pci ты врят ли чтото нормальное засунеш
<NoOova> у нас вот валяется в офисе pci видяха, но там даже память съемными микросхемами
<NoOova> очень старая
<JohnDoe_71Rus> были на agp радеоны 3200
<UNIm95> JohnDoe_71Rus знаю. есть и 4670-е.
<UNIm95> NoOova почитай внимательней ссылку которую я кинул. там PCI не экспресс карточка
<NoOova> господа кто на перле пишет?
<NoOova> посмотрите мой скрипт покомментируйте
<NoOova> пожалуйста
 * SergeyIT   с детства перл не любит
<NoOova> SergeyIT: за что ты его так?
<SergeyIT> а зачем он нужен
<NoOova> я его воспринимаю просто как чуть чуть усложненную версию баша
<NoOova> что сложно заскриптовать на баше, чуть проще заскриптовать наперле
<NoOova> я же не сайты на нем пишу
<NoOova> хотя у меня уже тыщи 3 строчек и я чувствую что надо все рефакторить
<NoOova> или будет плохо
<SergeyIT> да скрипты мне и не нужны по жизни )
<NoOova> а как ты живешь без скриптов?
<NoOova> как спать ложишься?
<NoOova> кошмары не сняться*
<SergeyIT> не-а
<NoOova> ппц
<SergeyIT> от скриптов только кошмары )
<gdane1> привет
<NoOova> подскажите плиз как называется основное зеркало репов убунту
<NoOova> вот русское
<NoOova> deb http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric main restricted
<NoOova> как будет основное?
<gdane1> скажите есть ли нормальное голосовое управление на убунту 11.10 и юнити?
<NoOova> gdane1: секретарь женского пола :)
<gdane1> про худ я в курсе
<NoOova> замечательное голосовое управление
<gdane1> эээээ в смысле секретарь женского пола?
<andrex> NoOova: us.archive.ubuntu.com
<NoOova> говоришь: Мариночка, напечатай ка мне документ
<NoOova> и печатает...
<NoOova> andrex: спасибо
<gdane1> после администрирования кучи контор - ябы первым делом мариночку выкинул бы подальше и запретил бы ей приближаться к компу вообще
<gdane1> особенно если она из москвы
<andrex> в моске чё все сикретарши безнадёжные такие чтоле)
<NoOova> gdane1: ну это ещё надо посмотреть, оплата у тебя за вызовы или постоянная месячная
<NoOova> :)
<gdane1> пока никакая а обычно полный раб день
<gdane1> это не аутсорс
<NoOova> оутсорс и админ-на-час это чуть чуть разное
<NoOova> нет?
<gdane1> я не на час, я на полный раб день
<TheFalkorr> NoOova: вообще андерх неправ.основные будут просто archive.ubuntu.com
<TheFalkorr> us - это америкосовские
<TheFalkorr> а не основные
<NoOova> TheFalkorr: спасибо... у меня чтото до русских коннекта нет
<andrex> а почему тогда когда основое ставишь в источниках то при обновлении us.*
<TheFalkorr> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise main restricted
<TheFalkorr> andrex: потому что ты не ставишь основное.ты ставишь американеское серверо
<gdane1> нуу русский реп стоит на яндексе, если я помню, у них вечные грабли с доступом
<alogic> "русский реп" - чуть было не понял неправильно, хехе :)
<artus> не понял неправильно - как то тоже ломающе моск
<alogic> по-другому и не сказать-то ;)
<alogic> по-английски проще, misunderstood и никаких гвоздей.
<openvoid> просто полность писать слово надо - репозиторий, без репы и рэпа :)
<baronos> или ставить точку в конце сокращенного слова.
<alogic> И каждое предложение писать с большой буквы, да-да :)
<artus> или усянить разницу меджу рэп и реп ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> сладка така, вкусна рЭпа
<andrex> русский не английский, одним словом не обойдёшся)
<alogic> помнится малость прифигел, увидев на входе в бытовку вывеску РЭП. оказалось, ремонтно-эксплуатационное предприятие...
<TheFalkorr> artus: рэп - это то, что поют в америке.реп - эт наш высер
<alogic> лол
<openvoid> отключение троллЕй тоже здорово, троллеи это по чему рога троллейбуса ездиют
<openvoid> тролле́и
<artus> openvoid, у троррейбуса штанги если что )
<openvoid> бум знать
<artus> *лл
<TheFalkorr> artus: а эти штанги как раз к троллеям цепляются
<TheFalkorr> троллейный токопровод
 * NoOova знаменит!
<NoOova> !NoOova
<ubuntuhelp> NoOova - грязный тролль :)
<artus> NoOova, можно поправить :)
<andrex> грязный на читстый
<TheFalkorr> када помоется - будет чистый
<TheFalkorr> !artus
<ubuntuhelp> Считает [Raiden] фанатиком. Подробности !raiden
<TheFalkorr> вообще лучше всех
<fgdgbvch> решил понастольгировать и установить windows 7. ужасная ось! загружается очень долго, шрифты на моем разрешении (1600x900) ели читаются, короче убунту рулит!
 * alogic хрюкнул
<alogic> виноват, не сдержался :)
<fgdgbvch> с нетерпением жду стабильный 12 релиз :)
<alogic> какая-то ускоренная ностальгия, кстати. если бы win98 хотя бы :)
<fgdgbvch> скажите, а можно рядом с убунту установить седьмую винду для фотошопа например?
<alogic> йес.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> если понастольгировать, доставай из загашника диск с w95 или набор дискет 3.1
<fgdgbvch> чтобы обе оси не глючили толькл
<alogic> процесс будет чуть-чуть проще, если сначала ставить венду а потом убунту.
<artus> fgdgbvch, можно вылететь с канала на долго за пропоганду пирацтва и офтоп
<fgdgbvch> извините тогда
<fgdgbvch> не хотел :)
<artus> прокурору будеш обяснять что не хотел :D
<fgdgbvch> а с чего вы взяли что у меня нелицензионная винда?
<fgdgbvch> разве я об этом где-то упоминал?
<artus> ай, и фотошоп купленый??
<artus> и человек потративший 2.5 косаря залени на это будет задавать такие лурацкие вопросы?
<artus> *д
<TheFalkorr> artus: всего косарь.
<fgdgbvch> чего вы такие агрессивные то?
<TheFalkorr> если не криэйтив сьют полный покупать
<fgdgbvch> накинулись, как не пойми кто. проще надо быть и народ к вам потянется ;0
<fgdgbvch> ;)
<BlancoD> А чего за вопрос то, я пропустил?
<alogic> BlancoD: dualboot ubu+win
<artus> fgdgbvch, а нам ненадо чтоб к нам тянулись :D
<BlancoD> dualboot - это бут сразу на два монитора, или по очереди? =)
<openvoid> можно не рядом а в виртуалке
<alogic> каких еще монитора :))
<TheFalkorr> BlancoD: это dualview
<fgdgbvch> artus, с таким успехом винда так и будет править миром (
<alogic> dualboot это когда ты при загрузке выбираешь одну из двух ос :)
<TheFalkorr> BlancoD: не защитан
<TheFalkorr> хосспаде
<TheFalkorr> оно еще и фанатик
<TheFalkorr> @voice fgdgbvch
<openvoid> для фотошопа пойдет и в виртуалке
<BlancoD> Я фотошопом именно так и пользуюсь, причём в виртуалке у меня семёрка
<TheFalkorr> а мне хватает пикслера
<alogic> кстати вполне лицензионный 7-й у меня, помнится, вполне качественно себя вёл в Wine. И было это чёртте когда
<fgdgbvch> в вайне?
<TheFalkorr> BlancoD: ты вот дизигнер?
<openvoid> можно и в вайне но старые версии
<BlancoD> TheFalkorr, Верстальщик
<BlancoD> TheFalkorr, Но файлы тяжёлые открываю бывает
<TheFalkorr> BlancoD: страницы в фотошопе делаш?так вот откуда сток говносайтов из картинок, вместо нормального ксс
<andrex> для  этого тогда и гим полощол бы
<TheFalkorr> andrex: для этого и пикслера хватит
<andrex> угу
<BlancoD> Причём в виртуалбоксе есть прикольная фича, интеграция окна (фотошопа) прямо в рабочею среду убунту
<BlancoD> TheFalkorr, Ты тут не гони, в фотошопе макет. исключительно
<fgdgbvch> ладно пойду я...
<TheFalkorr> BlancoD: макет на бумаге делай:)будь творческим человеком
<BlancoD> Гимп и иже с ними не подходят по ряду причин.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> BlancoD: это есть в виртуал боксе?
<TheFalkorr> BlancoD: по какому ряду причин?
<BlancoD> JohnDoe_71Rus, Есть
 * JohnDoe_71Rus отстал. слышал про эту фичу на виртуалках для маков
<TheFalkorr> JohnDoe_71Rus: сильно отстал.я этим еще в 2009 пользовался
<alogic> клавиша хост+L
<JohnDoe_71Rus> BlancoD: TheFalkorr: alogic: точно? мы об одном говорим? я про фичу когда приложение запускается в виртуалке, а на рабочий стол только его окна отрисовываются. никакого рабочего стола виртуальки. типа как wine но эмуляция лучше
<BlancoD> Окно фотошопа и меню виндоус, прямо в рабочем окружении убунты, как родные  =) http://itmag.es/67Fcy
<JohnDoe_71Rus> значит не то
<BlancoD> От винды тут только окно фотошопа и меню которое можно убрать
<BlancoD> TheFalkorr, Причин всего несколько, но они чуть ли не ключивые при работе с макетом
<TheFalkorr> BlancoD: ну назови
<alogic> BlancoD: кстати а как меню убрать? помимо скрытия его средствами гостевой ОС конечно.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> BlancoD: http://www.computerra.ru/terralab/softerra/561916/ нашел что эта за штука была
<BlancoD> 1. цветовое пространство отличается в гимпе, 2. компановка слоёв по папкам только в фотошопе. 3. нарезка изображения по шаблону, только в фотошопе. 4 файлы больше 100мб открываются только в фотошопе. 5 файлы обработанные в фотошопе, хоть и открываются в други
<BlancoD> х редакторов, но имеют визуальные отличия
<BlancoD> alogic, Помимо виндовых средств не знаю =)))
<TheFalkorr> хромоноженьку обновили
<NoOova> Господа что за фигня мне переключает проц в зависимости от нагрузки?
<NoOova> у меня в биосе стоит разгон до 3.5 ггц,
<NoOova> а оно мне сбрасывает на стандартные 2500
<NoOova> причем малотого что на 2500, дак на 1200 во время простоя!
<XuMuK> а) чо за проц? б) cpufreqd настройки посмотри
<NoOova> проц intel DualCore E5200
<NoOova> мать Asus P5QLPRO
<XuMuK> лишнее... а убунта какая?
<fgdgbvch> народ, проверьте пожалуйста в 11 или 12 убунте можете ли вы установить в горячих клавишах регулировку громкости по нажатию на Win + колесо мыши вверх/вниз. у меня мыша от мелкософта со специфическим, тихим колсеом прокрутки и я не могу назначить такую комб
<fgdgbvch> инацию клавишь.
<jlewka> всеем привет
<NoOova> убунта онерик
<NoOova> Х64
<jlewka> подскажите, а sort умеет сортировать по двум столбцам?
<fgdgbvch> здесь: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/29453/ человек написал, что у него все назначается и работает отлично
<XuMuK> NoOova: либо cpufreqd дибо scale governor, имхо, в зависимости от версии убунты
<fgdgbvch> jlewka, привет ;)
<NoOova> XuMuK: хм а как определить?
<NoOova> у меня ни того ни того в etc нету
<jlewka> или есть что нить что умеет?)
<jlewka> ток чур mysql и подобное не предлогать)
<NoOova> s aux |egrep "cpuf|scale"
<NoOova> ps* - выводит пустоту
<XuMuK> NoOova: xumuk@lap:~$ ps aux |egrep "cpuf|scale"
<XuMuK> root      1217  0.2  0.0  41556  1256 ?        Ssl  06:06   1:14 /usr/sbin/cpufreqd -f /etc/cpufreqd.conf
<sharikoff> кто меня звал?
<NoOova> XuMuK: у меня ничего подобного =(
<XuMuK> NoOova: в онерике я хз как именно реализовано, ибо его я пропустил)
<XuMuK> NoOova: а такое есть? /etc/init.d/ondemand
<NoOova> ага
<NoOova> остановить?
<XuMuK> echo -n ondemand > $CPUFREQ попробуй поменять на echo -n performance > $CPUFREQ
<NoOova> у меня
<NoOova> echo $CPUFREQ выводит пустоту
<NoOova> а
<NoOova> 5 сек)
<XuMuK> NoOova: cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu*/cpufreq/scaling_governor
<XuMuK> покажи
<NoOova> 2 ondemand
<XuMuK> /etc/init.d/ondemand тут поменяй s/ondemand/performance/
<NoOova> XuMuK: уже
<NoOova> спасибо ща заценю
<NoOova> XuMuK: хм немного не то
<NoOova> у меня при старте системы, скорость cpu должна быть 3.5 ггц
<NoOova> но её сбрасывает на стандартную 2.5
<NoOova> хотя сейчс до 1.2 и не сбрасывает
<XuMuK> там ещё где то диапазоны частот выставляюцо
<XuMuK> не помню точно где...
<NoOova> XuMuK: хм мне достаточно просто эту тулзу стереть
<XuMuK> NoOova: не стерай, просто добавь .bak, может потом пригодицо)
<NoOova> XuMuK: поможет мне update-rc.d -f remove ondemand?
<XuMuK> NoOova: можешь ещё попробовать вместо ondemand|performance частоту в герцах поставить
<XuMuK> NoOova: ну или так
<NoOova> щаас попробую
<Lorgus> hi all
<NoOova> =(
<NoOova> не помогает установка частоты числом
<Dmitrix> Всем привет! у меня раньше в виртуалбоксе можно было usb устройства переключать на виртуальную машину, а теперь нельзя. Как вернуть?
<TheFalkorr> NoOova: поставь юпитер и не мучь моцк
<[koshka]> Кукареку
<alogic> Dmitrix: виртуалбокс OSE или deb с сайта?
<baronos> Dmitrix: надо плагин для бокса http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/4.1.10/Oracle_VM_VirtualBox_Extension_Pack-4.1.10-76795.vbox-extpack
<XuMuK> [koshka]: привед)
 * [koshka] покусала TheFalkorr
<[koshka]> XuMuK, привет)
<XuMuK> NoOova: вот в спокойном состоянии у меня http://itmages.ru/image/view/474180/d006ffa4
<NoOova> TheFalkorr: юпитер это не то
<XuMuK> NoOova: и вот нагруженый http://itmages.ru/image/view/474180/d006ffa4
<TheFalkorr> NoOova: его тебе хватит
<Dmitrix>  alogic:  даже не знаю, как проверить?
<andrex> Dmitrix: extension pack ставь
<NoOova> XuMuK: i5 или i7?
<NoOova> хотя помоему у i5 нет HT
<NoOova> так что i7
<alogic> Dmitrix: ну в первом случае ставился пакет из обычных реп убунты, во втором - с сайта virtualbox
<NoOova> XuMuK: все нето
<XuMuK> NoOova: а) это не HT, a TB) б) у обоих он есть)
<alogic> но extension спасёт, да
<User315[web]> hi народ
<User315[web]> подскажите кто знает,
<NoOova> XuMuK: блин что интересно сбрасывает частоту шины на стандартную
<Dmitrix>  alogic: я не помню
<artus> User315[web], 42
<NoOova> эта сштуковина насколько я понимаю множителем оперирует
<NoOova> а у меня разогнано шиной, но почемуто шина сбрасывается на стандартную
<XuMuK> artus: я хотел чо нить типо такого же подсказать) ты меня опередил)
<User315[web]> есть скрипт, обычный, самый простой, исполняемый
<artus> User315[web], шол 3й день
<XuMuK> NoOova: а откуда 3,5, если стандартная, как ты сам говоришь 2,5?
<User315[web]> как сделать чтобы система его знала как обычную команду
<Dmitrix> baronos:  я установил плагин для бокса, чтото надо еще делать?
<andrex> User315[web]: ближе к делу давай
<User315[web]> типа ls cat
<XuMuK> User315[web]: познакомь их)
<XuMuK> User315[web]: man alias
<User315[web]> что бы не приходилось запускать через ./ либо bash
<NoOova> XuMuK: у меня частота стоит 280 по шине, вместо стандартной 200
<User315[web]> тока alias&
<artus> User315[web], ну так положи в ~/bin
<User315[web]> ?
<andrex> User315[web]: usr/local/bin
<NoOova> но какого то фига в убунте частота шины сбрасывается видимо
<sam002> User315[web], chmod a+x ; sudo cp ./*script* /usr/bin
<XuMuK> User315[web]: ещё можешь в папку /bin запихать
<XuMuK> опа... опять меня опередили)
<NoOova> а ещё можно path прописать
<artus> учитывая что  в /usr/bin/ он навиг не здался ...
<artus> хотя засерайте систему как вам хочется)
<User315[web]> пасиб, ща попробую
<sam002> artus, а целые директории открывать для исполняемых файлов, принадлежащих юзеру лучше?
<artus> sam002, /usr/local/bin для кого ?
<sam002> Ок, увидел)) Был не прав.
<artus> sam002, зачем гадить непонятно какими скриптами, на который 99% юзверей делают chmod 777 и ложить их в /usr/bin , а так локальная помойка для своего же
<artus> и всегда под рукой ))
<baronos> Dmitrix: в настройках добавить юсб устройство
<UNIm95> народ появилась проблема с компизом. как его выключу пропадает рамка окна. убунту 10.10
<sam002> Подскажите мне тоже, установил и настроил pamusb, локально флешка работает. Как с ней же аворизоваться через ssh? Кто-нибудь настраивал такую схему?
<UNIm95> как это исправить
<baronos> что то в компизе конфликтует с метасити и он падает.
<UNIm95> так я отключаю компиз. как метасити при этом падает? или подскажите какой лог глянуть
<XuMuK> UNIm95: metacity --replace помогает?
<UNIm95> XuMuK не пробывал
<sam002> UNIm95, ребутни композитный менеджер, см. гугл как из консоли, есть  fusion-icon, чтобы из трея был доступ. Это вполне нормальная ситуация...
<XuMuK> попробуй
<NoOova> Хммм
<NoOova> очень очень странно
<XuMuK> NoOova: че?
<UNIm95>  XuMuK ругнулось так:**
<UNIm95> metacity:ERROR:core/prefs.c:2495:meta_prefs_get_workspace_name: assertion failed: (workspace_names[i] != NULL)
<UNIm95> Аварийный останов
<NoOova> захожу в мемтест - все окей,шина 280, 2 ядра по 3.5 ггц
<UNIm95> черт извиняюсь
<NoOova> загружаюсь в убунту в сейфмоде
<UNIm95> думал одна строка
<sam002> Эй, там быстро сообщение уплыло: pamusb+shh кто делал?
<NoOova> делаю cat /proc/cpu... мне в ответ 2 ядра по 2.5 ггц
<UNIm95> NoOova может режим энорго сбережения процессора?
<UNIm95> энерго*
<NoOova> UNIm95: раньше такого небыло вроде
<UNIm95> проверь биос
<NoOova> что за бред блин
<NoOova> делаю lshw... он мне в секции cpu говорит
<NoOova> clock: 281MHz
<NoOova> это разогнанная шина!
<NoOova> текущий множитель там не пишется
<XuMuK> NoOova: покажи cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu*/cpufreq/cpuinfo_max_freq
<XuMuK> vj; nfv juhfybxtyj
<NoOova> 2500000
<XuMuK> ну вооот
<NoOova> 2 штуки
<NoOova> XuMuK: я не понимаю
<NoOova> как он может так делат если частота это шина * множитель
<NoOova> притом что множитель варьируется
<XuMuK> NoOova: переведи max cpu frequency)
<NoOova> а шина постоянная
<NoOova> XuMuK: я понимаю как переводится
<NoOova> это меня получается чтото в системе ограничивает?
<XuMuK> не дает больше 2,5 мгц поднимать
<XuMuK> ага
<SergeyIT> и правильно делает
<NoOova> SergeyIT: чего это
<NoOova> XuMuK: и как убрать?
<NoOova> система стабильно на 3.5 работает
<NoOova> а мне на 2.5 надо сидеть
<XuMuK> NoOova: for CPUFREQ in /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu*/cpufreq/cpuinfo_max_freq do echo -n 3500000 done куда нить в ondemand запихай попробуй
<XuMuK> стоп...
<XuMuK> не надо)
<NoOova> я не хочу ядро руками править и пересобирать...
<XuMuK> NoOova: ты, видать, сначала поставил систему, а потом разогнал?
<sam002> NoOova, надо кричать:Ну, наконец-то! Пересобирать ядро))
<NoOova> XuMuK: нет
<NoOova> у меня было разогнано
<Dmitrix> Установил расширение виртбокса, перезагрузил компьютер не появились usb устройства =(
<NoOova> Dmitrix: там помоему надо пользователя в группу добавить
<XuMuK> Dmitrix: а можно вопрос? спасибо) а зачем перегружал то?
<Dmitrix>  XuMuK: потому что неработало
<sam002> Dmitrix, Дополнения гостевой ОС поставил?
<Dmitrix> да
<XuMuK> Dmitrix: и че, помогла перезагрузка?)
<XuMuK> гг
<Dmitrix> нет
<Dmitrix> =(
<XuMuK> это был риторический вопрос
<Dmitrix> может надо поставить виртуалбокс от оракла а не с репозиториев убунты?
<NoOova> Dmitrix: а ты с репов ставил?
<NoOova> с боксе с репов нету потдержки юсб
<NoOova> он и называетсяне vbox а vbox ose
<Dmitrix> да, потому что потому что пакет называется чтототам_ubuntu
<NoOova> XuMuK: есть идеи?
<XuMuK> NoOova: неа(
<UNIm95> нашел в чем косяк у метасити. у меня в настройках было 18 рабочих столов
<UNIm95> поправил на 6 и все стало ок
<XuMuK> с запасом)
<UNIm95> угусь. за 140дюймовым монером 4-х мало
<UNIm95> 14-дюймовым*
<NoOova> я уж офигел
<XuMuK> а то я уж испугалсо...
<XuMuK> у меня такой и в зал бы не влез)
<UNIm95> диагональ в 3.5 метра=) вот так очепятался
<Dmitrix> ну что мне делать виртуалбоксом? добавлять себя в группу виртуалбокса или качать виртуалбокс от оракла?
<UNIm95> Dmitrix в чем косяк?
<Dmitrix> UNIm95: не работает usb
<UNIm95>  Dmitrix 1-е добавь себя в группу виртуал бокс 2-е проприетарный модуль ставил?
<UNIm95> черт при отключенном компизе плохо работает каиро док:(
<Dmitrix> UNIm95:  модуль ставил, а вот как себя в группу добавить незнаю
<UNIm95> Dmitrix: какая убунта?
<Dmitrix> UNIm95: 11.10
<UNIm95> ищи управление пользователями и группами
<Dmitrix> UNIm95: там нету возможности группы менять =(
<UNIm95> через альт-ф2 набери users-admin
<UNIm95> должно найти эту прогу
<Dmitrix> прогу находит но не запускает, кликаю ничего не происходит даш не закрывается
<Dmitrix> ввел в консоли в ответ Программа 'users-admin' на данный момент не установлена.  Вы можете установить ее, напечатав:
<Dmitrix> устанавливать?
<UNIm95> Dmitrix нет
<Dmitrix> UNIm95:  вот блин а я уже нажал установить =(
<UNIm95> Dmitrix в /etc/group можно поправить
<UNIm95> там есть строка vboxusers:x:ID:user
<NoOova> XuMuK: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=137631.0
<UNIm95> напиши там своего юзера и ребутнись
<NoOova> что думаешь?
<Dmitrix> UNIm95: там и так написано vboxusers:x:129:dmitrix
<UNIm95> тогда ребут и должно все работать
<Dmitrix> ща перезагружусь
<Dmitrix> надеюсь теперь поможет )
<NoOova> XuMuK: щас перезагружусь и проверю по BogoMIPS
<XuMuK> NoOova: или просто поставь арчь)
<Dmitrix> БЛИН! ничего в консоли писать не нужно! нужно только в утилите с пользователями дать себе права на виртуализацию в virtualbox, затем перезагрузится!!!
<XuMuK> NoOova: я бы все таки попробовал из init.d скрипта сменить cpuinfo_max_freq
<artus> Dmitrix, достаточно перелогинится
<NoOova> дак у меня тот скрипт вообще отключен
<Dmitrix> artus: лучше перезагружаться
<XuMuK> NoOova: ибо када вручную меняешь он не сохраняет изменения
<artus> Dmitrix, чем лучше?
<Dmitrix> artus: так еще система чистится
<artus> Dmitrix, чечече???
<Dmitrix> artus: ну от глюков
<artus> от чего, от тараканов?
<XuMuK> artus: не лень тебе?)
<artus> в голове по ходу
<artus> XuMuK, :)
<XuMuK> artus: пусть грузицо)
<Dmitrix> artus: у меня почему то начинают со временем окошки тормозить когда их перемещаешь
<artus> мдяя
<Dmitrix> artus: рывками и подергиваниями
<Dmitrix> artus: не веришь?
<XuMuK> Dmitrix: у че, помогают перезагрузки?)
<Dmitrix> XuMuK: только так, есть еще способ?
<User534[web]> помогите пожалуйста
<artus> Dmitrix, ну если у тебя при перезагрузках чиститцо там чтото , и после добавления пользователя в группу ребутатцо, то как бе сочуствую )
<artus> User534[web], 42
<User534[web]> только начинаю пользоваться irc и скачал для этого KVIrc
<XuMuK> Dmitrix: причину надо для начала найти, а потом уже способ её устранения
<Dmitrix> XuMuK: к сожалению не знаю как её найти =(
<User534[web]> пытаюсь отправлять сообщения из клиента выдаёт Не могу отослать данные на канал
<XuMuK> artus: быстрее новый комп купит, че)
<XuMuK> User534[web]: а на канале флаг ку не стоит?
<XuMuK> или войс?
<User534[web]> как это проверить? 5 минут как поставил клиент, не разбираюсь ещё в irc
<User534[web]> явная регистрация нужна на серверах?
<SergeyIT> User534[web], точный ответ - что выдает?
<artus> User534[web], нужна
<User534[web]> выдаёт [10:16:35] Не могу отослать данные на канал
<artus> User534[web], http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=167493.0 просвещайся
<SergeyIT> User534[web], а он по-русски пишет?
<User534[web]> да, я поставил локализованную KVIrc
<User534[web]> не стоило?
<XuMuK> да как то на вкус и цвет
<SergeyIT> личное дело )
<XuMuK> !register | User534[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User534[web]: Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<NoOova> XuMuK: прикинь...
<XuMuK> че?
<baronos> http://goo.gl/AF4JR
<NoOova> решил уравнение - получилось у меня щас частота 3.5
<NoOova> если отношение по BogoMIPS смотреть
<NoOova> по стандартной шине и по разогнанной
<NoOova> при стандартной 5000 BogoMips, при разогнанной 7000
<NoOova> 7/5 = 3.5/2.5
<NoOova> вот ппц =((
<XuMuK> baronos: я с самого начала знал, что гном када нить станет няшкой)
<XuMuK> а до того момента я пока посижу на юнити)
<Sabotoer> test
<ubuntuhelp> Sabotoer, Есть контакт.
<baronos> XuMuK: ну эт концепт не реализованный еще, возможно к 3.6 появится :(
<Sabotoer> меня видно?
<XuMuK> baronos: вот я про что и говорю)
<XuMuK> Sabotoer: кто здесь? о_О
<Sabotoer> воооот другое дело, спасибо всем за подсказки ))
<Sabotoer> действительно в регестрации дело
<fgdgbvch> народ на ubuntu one я так понимаю можно только по одному файлу заливать?
<Amblnb> Где хранятся ICM профили?
<Amblnb> fgdgbvch: Можно папку подключить и синхронизировать
<XuMuK> fgdgbvch: неа... кидай в папку /home/$USER/Ubuntu\ One/ хоть 100500 файлов при запущенном демонюге
<Amblnb> Уже нашол
<XuMuK> NoOova: у меня че то по этим богомипсам вапще шляпный камень получаецо)
<XuMuK> xumuk@lap:~$ cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep -i bogomips
<XuMuK> bogomips: 3990.92
<artus> bogomips        : 5850.81
<artus> bogomips        : 5850.37
<XuMuK> правда там 8 строк)
<artus> XuMuK, а чего вы тама вычесляете то такое?
<artus> *и
<NoOova> XuMuK: дак у тебя частота ядра за 2G не переваливааеь
<NoOova> ты их сложи
<XuMuK> artus: разогнался у него кэмп или нет)
<XuMuK> NoOova: да я знаю) точнее умножить надо)
<XuMuK> так проще)
<NoOova> :)))
<NoOova> у тебя вообще получается 32 в вакууме
<XuMuK> почти, да
<NoOova> у меня в вакууме 14
<artus> NoOova, XuMuK отсыпте вакууума чуток :D , у меня кончился :(
<NoOova> artus: там сферический конь нагадил
<NoOova> надо?
<XuMuK> artus: слетай в космос)
<artus> гг
<XuMuK> кстааати...
<XuMuK> кто нить игру престолов смотрит? появилось де нить новая серия чтоль уже?
<fgdgbvch> подскажите самый простой способ сохранить после пееустановки убунты все мои настройки. системные, firefox'а и другие.
<|rapidsp|> XuMuK: нулевую вчера видел :) с субтитрами
<NoOova> fgdgbvch: tar zcf settings ~/.*
<NoOova> fgdgbvch: tar zcf settings.tar.gz ~/.* --exclude=settings.tar.gz
<NoOova> artus: ;)
<XuMuK> |rapidsp|: нее, я подожду перевода)
<Sabotoer> вопрос может странный, но ктонибудь вайном или другими эмулями запускал warcraft 3 на бунте?
<XuMuK> ибо там английский такой английский
<NoOova> ничего не страшный :)
<NoOova> загугли
<NoOova> полюбас запускается
<XuMuK> !winedb
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='winedb'
<XuMuK> или как оно там
<|rapidsp|> winehq?
<|rapidsp|> !winehq
<ubuntuhelp> Wine Head Quarter проживает на http://winehq.org Данные о совместимости приложений и советы по запуску.
<gdane1> а у млуга есть канал в irc?
<icat72> 2gis перестал под вайном запускаться О_о
<icat72> вернее не ставится
<baronos> не нужен он под вайном, есть онлайн версия :)
<icat72> да она корявая (
<icat72> у меня и на телефне есть, но хотелось бы десктоп
<icat72> ребят, кто какой клиент пользует для почты?
<icat72> и пользует ли?
<artus> вебморда же )
<icat72> та то ж)
<NoOova> я юзаю яндекс вебморду
<icat72> отож)
<gdane1> вебморду или thunderbird
<gdane1> thunder очень хорошая вещь
<gdane1> ну мне еще the bat нравится
<XuMuK> gdane1: ну таг дуй в венду
<gdane1> с фигов ли?
<XuMuK> бат юзать...
<gdane1> во-первых оба почтовика есть и для линукса и для винды
<Gakonis> а чем evolution не устраивает?
<gdane1> во-вторых я не сказал что юзаю бат
<XuMuK> бат для линукса? о_О
<XuMuK> херасе... первый раз слышу
<gdane1> в-третьих тот же тандер по умолчанию идет в сборке убунты
<artus> @voice XuMuK
<gdane1> представь себе
<artus> XuMuK, так, ща буду ругатцо )
<XuMuK> artus: а ты слышал про бат для линугса?)
<XuMuK> artus: понять и простить)
<gdane1> в четвертых - дома я юзаю веб морду мыла или любого другого почтовика
<artus> XuMuK, трава, травай у дома. зеленая , зеленая трава )
<gdane1> в пятых почтовые клиенты я только на работе юзаю
<XuMuK> artus: а вот не угадал) винчег)
<gdane1> и то там я юзаю тандер
<artus> XuMuK, да я про всякие баты под линуксами )
<gdane1> и в последних - давай я таки буду юзать то что мне удобно
<gdane1> без всяких холиваров
<XuMuK> artus: аа... но таки оно существует чтоль?
<XuMuK> gdane1: давай
<gdane1> я ставил на никсы бат, но не помню как его ставил
<gdane1> но вроде не под вайном
<XuMuK> ухахашеньки... тока не говори, что через вайн
<gdane1> Химик ты читать умеешь?
<XuMuK> gdane1: а ты считать?
<artus> а нафига платная мыша, которая ничем не выигрывает у птицы
<gdane1> я написал что не под вайном
<artus> XuMuK, тама ешо в 3м году чето пытались родить, но вроде как забили
<XuMuK> gdane1: а я писал, пока ты писал
<gdane1> ну твоя мессага пришла позже
<XuMuK> gdane1: вот и посчитай секунды и символы
<XuMuK> с учотом что я почти вдрова
<gdane1> ааа ну тогда понял и простил :)
<icat72> чё та не нашёл бат для линухи
<XuMuK> ибо нет такого
<gdane1> да я говорю что уже не помню как ставил
<gdane1> ставил лет так несколько назад
<gdane1> в последний раз
<gdane1> так что могу и ошибаться
<icat72> в общем клиентами не пользуетесь)
<gdane1> неа
<icat72> а в бёрде есть возможность синхрнизации календарю гугл?
<gdane1> с гуглом не помню, но с каким то точно есть
<icat72> календарик хорошая весч
<NoOova> у яндекса в календаре есть нотификация по смс
<NoOova> так что он всех нагибает
<baronos> с evolution работает google календарь. есть апплеты, у ская статья была вроде для юнити. Можно extension поглядеть на громоптицу.
<XuMuK> хз как вам, а мне календарь удобней в телефоне, чем на компе ибо его с собой везде не поносишь
<gdane1> а помоему всех нагибает линух + коммунигейт
<gdane1> или фря с коммунягой
<gdane1> ктонить уже юзал убунту для андроида?
<gdane1> или она пока еще в релиз кандидате?
<XuMuK> на xda форуме есть ром, но она ппц какая неудобная
<XuMuK> снес через полчаса максимум
<gdane1> ну тогда подождем 2013 - 2014
<User626[web]> Накрылся компьютер, стоял windows xp. При загрузке он не находится. Мощность 1.6 ГГц оперативки 1 гиг. Поставил kubuntu, загружается вроде как нормально, но при открытии чего либо, например терминала, он сразу зависает. В чем проблема?
 * baronos думает что в kubuntu
 * XuMuK вспомнил анекдот про кувалду и шнурки...
 * artus пошол мерять мощность в гигакерцах гигов оперативки
<artus> *г
<gdane1> зачем?
<artus> gdane1, чтоб знать какая у меня мощность
<XuMuK> в гигагерцах)
<artus> на один гиг))
<gdane1> а ты меряй амперметром - глядишь поможет :)
<artus> хотя если при загрузке комп не находился, то тут всякое может быть)
<XuMuK> опа... он ещё и потерялсо
<artus> gdane1, вот ты б еще линеку с цыркулем предложил) мы же в 21м веке то))
<User626[web]> бляяя
<XuMuK> гг
<User626[web]> вы дибилы
<Lex_S> кто-то тут недавно интересовался мультизагрузочными флешками с граб2
<User626[web]> но мне нужна помощь
<artus> @kban --host "User626[web]" 86400 пшол вон
<[Raiden]> я не думаю что дело в кубунте. Если бы он написал лагает - ещё может быть ) А виснет - это что-то ещё )
<XuMuK> у меня аж скупая слеза бойца навернулась на один глаз)
<gdane1> не надо меня так смешить :)
<artus> XuMuK, "Накрылся компьютер, стоял windows xp. При загрузке он не находится. Мощность 1.6 ГГц оперативки 1 гиг." надо записать ))
<XuMuK> artus: вапще надо в баш отослать)
<icat72> кубунта это ж с кде вроде?
<Lex_S> ага
<icat72> а зачем его на маломощную машину ставить?
<gdane1> Сбежал комп с виндой, мощность 1,6 ГГц оперативки 1гиг. Кто найдет просьба измерить его штангенциркулем :)
<icat72> :D
<artus> gdane1, на терминал  сразу зависает ))
<icat72> ребят, я что хотел спросить, есть в линухой прога, которая в pdf умеет отдальный текст искать?
<gdane1> зависает и не дает померить? :)
<TheFalkorr> и не стыдно вам?довели ребенка до срыва
<TheFalkorr> мою работу отнимаете
<gdane1> я извиниться хотел, но его забанили
<gdane1> не успел
<TheFalkorr> ему то зачем?он идиот
<TheFalkorr> ему все равно пофиг
<gdane1> да лан все такими были
<gdane1> когдато
<TheFalkorr> не.я таким идиотом не был.мне было стыдно становиться таким
<XuMuK> ну я мощность никада в герцах не мерил
<gdane1> так эта никто не знает , у млуга есть канал?
<TheFalkorr> если бы я померял можность в герцах - меня б физичка убила бы
<gdane1> а то мне какойто млуг ау только попался
<icat72> люди, что на счет pdf?
<TheFalkorr> icat72: пдф торт
<icat72> спасибо кэп
<artus> icat72, ну в принципе ты можеш пдф разобрать в txt и оттуда грепать
<XuMuK> icat72: врядли... пдф это ближе к картинке, чем к тексту
<gdane1> а может печенька?
<artus> тут все зависит от того как сам пдф собран
<icat72> artus: да ох хренова партирут, я как-то пробовал
<gdane1> Химик пдф вроде не тупо картинка
<TheFalkorr> XuMuK: дэжэвэ-ю - это картинке.а пдф - это пдф
<icat72> XuMuK: под виндой чего-то такое было, искал правда не всегда
<XuMuK> icat72: есть проги которые и сканы в текст переводят
<baronos> открыл пдф нажал ктрл+ф ввел отдельный текст и он нашел.
<artus> icat72, find /path -name '*.pdf' -exec pdftotext {} - \; | grep "your query"
<artus> xpdf-utils аль poppler-utils накати ток
 * icat72 смотрит как artus кастанул чего-то..
<gdane1> аааааа блин сериал Сеть всем хорошь, но айтишникам не советую смотреть или смотреть строго с отключенным мозгом
<artus> icat72, http://hastebin.com/baqeqepuqe.bash можеш это заюзать
<icat72> baronos: не выходит так
<TheFalkorr> а тупо искать через реколл?
<icat72> artus: чпасибо
<XuMuK> TheFalkorr: artus ну попробуйте тут текст найти...
<XuMuK> http://www.twintip.ru/news/1069.html
<XuMuK> не то
<XuMuK> http://xumuka.net/screen.pdf
<baronos> нет там химика
<XuMuK> baronos: де?
<gdane1> :)
<gdane1> там
<artus> baronos, ты теплое с мягким не путаеш? ))
<icat72> вот интересно, в некотрых пдф через ctrl+f нормально текст ищет, а в некоторых нифига, от чего зависит?
<artus> от того как собрали пдфину
<icat72> пересобрать есть возможность
<XuMuK> Традиционным способом создания PDF-документов является виртуальный принтер, то есть документ как таковой готовится в своей специализированной программе — графической программе или текстовом редакторе...
<[Raiden]> может ещё и смотрелка кривая
<XuMuK> так что да, тут все по своему правы...
<icat72> [Raiden]:  какую посоветуешь?
<[Raiden]> попробуй вс какие найдешь ) я пдф редко читаю.
<icat72> я вчера случайно выяснил, что у мення е-читалка пдф понимает
<icat72> ну это так, к слову
<icat72> ребят, всем спасибо)
<[Raiden]> xpdf , okular знаю и сам адобовский ридер под линукс есть - раньше лежал в репозитории medibuntu
<artus> icat72, тут фишка в чем, верстали ли спецом текст для пдфки, аль тупо сканы воткнули и все , так что ...
<[Raiden]> может и картинки
<TheFalkorr> !logs > XuMuK
<ubuntuhelp> XuMuK, please see my private message
<pr0mode> ку
<User893[web]> как быстро переключатся между рабочими столами в ubuntu 11.10 &&
<User893[web]> есть какиенибудь горячие клавишы?
<Sergey_IT> alt+ctrl+ стрелочки
<User893[web]> воо спасибо большое :)))
<Sergey_IT> учи матчасть )
<[v-8]_jupiter> Здраствуйте
<[v-8]_jupiter> Подскажите где хранится конфиг темы ambiance
<[v-8]_jupiter> Все нашел
<VMV> всем привет! напомните пожалуйста как в юнити поменять размер dash?) после третьего гнома запамятовал совсем)
<bosyi> VMV, можно через програму MyUnity, можно через dconf-editor
<Sergey_IT> увеличить?
<Kyshtynbai> Lua bite compiler в репах что-то не найду. вроде apt-get duild-dep vlc сделал, а все равно это штуку требует.
<Kyshtynbai> а всё
<[koshka]> Sergey_IT, привет ;)
<Sergey_IT> привет )
<[Raiden]> а даш мышой размер не меняет за угол?
<XuMuK> нет
<Sergey_IT> во, уже и здесь к мышеуправлению привыкли
<Sergey_IT> консоль и только консоль!
<Kyshtynbai> http://pastebin.com/DSL9yJ5t при сборке vlc отдаёт такое сообщение. по ссылке прошел, самую новую версию либы скачал, скомпилировал успешно, установил а всё равно такая ошибка...(
<Sergey_IT> Kyshtynbai, посмотри требуемую версию
<Kyshtynbai> уже разобрался, теперь libavcodec хочет) собираю вот его)
<Kyshtynbai> как блин люди раньше без бинарных репов жили) это ж мучение по зависимостям скакать
<Sergey_IT> Kyshtynbai, дальше будет хуже
<[Raiden]> sudo apt-get build-dep vlc
<[Raiden]> потом если придется что-то ставить, то меньше
<Kyshtynbai> [Raiden]: сделал в первую очередь, как видишь резултат) либы установлены но ./конфигуре что версии старые
<Kyshtynbai> видимо потому что 10.04
<[Raiden]> у..
<Kyshtynbai> вот и собираю руками)
<Sergey_IT> а сорсы vlc откуда?
<Kyshtynbai> Sergey_IT: а что конкретно будет хуже?)
<Kyshtynbai> натурально, с офсайта
<Sergey_IT> всё
<Kyshtynbai> гы)
<Sergey_IT> Kyshtynbai, чьего - VLC?
<Kyshtynbai> угу
<Sergey_IT> а а репах 10.04 все старое - делай выводы
<[Raiden]> вывод - надо посмотреть от чего зависит пакет и всё это собрать тоже или частично )
<Kyshtynbai> эх... так неохота с гнома слезать воторого... выборто небогат: кеды, юнити или какие-нить аццкие форки гном 2
<Sergey_IT> если ВЛС взять из реп 10.04 - все пройдет влет
<Kyshtynbai> Я чего вообще этим занялся - влц у меня очень плохо работает с mkv
<Kyshtynbai> тормозит как сволочь, думаю, может версия посвежее будет нормалньо казать
<[Raiden]> гном3 фоллбэк не далеко ушел в общем-то от гнома2
<Sergey_IT> Kyshtynbai, какую версию собираешь?
<Kyshtynbai> Sergey_IT: "Latest VLC source code tarball (2.0.1"
<Sergey_IT> в 12.04 эта версия
<Kyshtynbai> [Raiden]: поюзал его, дай б-г памяти, то ли на 11.04 то ли на 11.10 мне не понравилос... даже идикатор раскладки нету из коропки
<Kyshtynbai> Sergey_IT: да я уж в раздумьях обновлять систему как релиз допилят... хоть и не хочется
<[Raiden]> Kyshtynbai: в 12.04 будет
<[Raiden]> индикатор
<Sergey_IT> хочешь новый софт - придется обовляться
<Kyshtynbai> в общем, буду пробовать) кеды -> гном три фолбэк -> если ничего не понравицца буду к юнити привыкать. она в отличии от гномщелл отвращения у меня не вызывает)
<[Raiden]> завтра кстати ил ипослезавтра 4.8.2 кде.
<Kyshtynbai> глобальные изменения какие-то предстоят?
<[Raiden]> наверное нет. КАталогизатор местный для поиска будет легче
<Lex_S> Kyshtynbai: глобальные изменения в мажорных версиях
<[Raiden]> что ещё не знаю
<Lex_S> а это чисто исправления ошибок
<Kyshtynbai> этот, как его... непокум?
<[Raiden]> угу непомук
<Kyshtynbai> а, ну я такие штуки не юзаю
<[Raiden]> тут и так принципально нового хватает ) Тем более после гнома.
<[Raiden]> бб
<Kyshtynbai> /usr/bin/luac: lua/intf/cli.lua:2: function arguments expected near `module' вот на этой прекрасной ноте сборка и завершается почти не начавшись(((/
<VMV> bosyi, а как через dconf-editor изменить размер даш?
<zee[web]> Добрый вечер! А это здесь можно помощи найти?
<baronos> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<zee[web]> !ask Решил вот поиграться и поставить убунту на ноутбук. Драйвера nvidia не становятся - черный экран при загрузке. Легким погугливанием нашел Bumblebee - не завелось.
<zee[web]> брр, первый раз в такой сети, не серчайте
<zee[web]> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<baronos> zee[web]: лайф сд запускается?
<Sergey_IT> zee[web], откуда берешь драйвера?
<zee[web]> Сама убунта работает. Насколько я понимаю, с интегрированной видеокартой, интеловской.
<Sergey_IT> у тебя 2 видяхи?
<zee[web]> Драйвер сначала на geforce.com скачивал, потом репозиторий добавил
<Sergey_IT> широко шагаешь...
<zee[web]> Видюшки две - Intel HD Graphic 3000 и GT555M.
<Sergey_IT> на форуме про 2 видео почитай
<Kyshtynbai> госспади, двенашку ставить это ж всё переставлять... юнити допиливать. как подумаю руки опускаются. но надо, надо. когда там релиз? 26го?
<Sergey_IT> Kyshtynbai, не ной - куда ты денешься...
<Kyshtynbai> гыгы да это я таг, поворчать)
<Sergey_IT> а я побухтеть ))
<Kyshtynbai> )
<zee[web]> Отсюда http://goo.gl/2JROh попробовал легкий способ, потом ручную установку - все одно, в Система-Администрирование-Драйверы устройств есть проприетарный драйвер, и он "активирован, но не используется". Если включаю, перезагружаюсь - черный экраÐ
<NoOova> !utf
<ubuntuhelp> Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=19165.0 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Kyshtynbai> !255
<ubuntuhelp> У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<NoOova> !long
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='long'
<zee[web]> Извините, пишу с http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<zee[web]> Отсюда http://goo.gl/2JROh попробовал легкий способ, потом ручную установку - все одно.
<zee[web]> В Система-Администрирование-Драйверы устройств есть проприетарный драйвер, и он "активирован, но не используется". Если включаю, перезагружаюсь - черный экран.
<artus> zee[web], на форуме был?
<artus> там для кого расписывають ? ))
<NoOova> читал гдето про способы в линукс
<NoOova> легкий и сложный
<NoOova> легкий - жутко корявый и не работает
<NoOova> сложный - мало того что нормальный и работающий, он проще чем простой
<Kyshtynbai> сложный - трудный. но тоже не работает)
<Sergey_IT> философы
<Kyshtynbai> есть 14гигабайтный видео файл ts. безбожно, адово тормозит на моей системе. можно его как-то обратно переконвертровать без зжатия?
<artus> а че, не жатое видео у тебя летает чтоль? ))
<Kyshtynbai> да вроде да! двдшки во всяком случае нежатые не тормозят. ну или кто их знает как они называются... двд по 15 гигабайт не бывают ж
<artus> и толку? если на двд картинка мякго коворя фуфел полный )
<artus> Kyshtynbai, а не жатое нежатое видео тебе вообще систему положит ))
<Kyshtynbai> я в этом чесно говоря ничо не понимаю, во всех этих видео шутках) просто вся новая опера приличная на рутрекере например в каких-то ацких форматах вроде этого ts например. и чо делать? апгрейдить железо только?
<artus> конферти в че попроще, пережимай
<artus> ато понатягивают рипов с блюрея на музейные експонаты , и хотять чегой то еще )
<artus> 8в
<artus> *в
<Kyshtynbai> а, ну то есть можно переконвертировать этот ts в какой-нить другой формат, что бы не тормозило, так?
<artus> Kyshtynbai, читай про ffmpeg аль менкодер )
<Kyshtynbai> данке
<Kyshtynbai> !ffmpeg
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ffmpeg'
<Kyshtynbai> нда... тут видать придецца капитально в тему въезжать. вот выдержка из руководства:   "Позволяет x264 адаптивно решать, где будут использоваться B-кадры, уменьшая количество B-кадров там, где это не нужно." что бы это
<Kyshtynbai> значило)))))
<artus> гг
<artus> видео какое у тебя?
<Kyshtynbai> в смысле видео? видеоплата?
<artus> угу
<Kyshtynbai> плохая, негодная) радеон мобилити
<artus> Kyshtynbai, был какой то кнопожамкальный кодировщик, что то типа армагеддона
<Kyshtynbai> короче, это не на ночь надо делать) артус мерси, буду гуглить завтра со свежей головой)
<artus> Kyshtynbai, какраз наноч) там оно тебе конвертить его будет на твоем железе часа 4ре ))
<Kyshtynbai> ну я имею ввиду разбираться) а конвертить я на второй ноут отправлю, чо ему простаивать
<artus> Kyshtynbai, ну и за правило возьми, ничего тяжелее 2х гигов , всеравно одно мучение будет)
<Kyshtynbai> угу понял)
<Kyshtynbai> а основная нагрузки при проигрывании тяжелого видео на процессор идёт?
<artus> если не умеет на карточку перекладывать то да
<Kyshtynbai> понял
<artus> у невидии с 8600 уже видео обрабатывает
<Kyshtynbai> по хорошему весь этот мой фигов музейный вычеслительный центр менять надо, но денег нет вааще на излишетсва хехе
<NoOova> вычислительный центр)))
<Kyshtynbai> аццкие мощности, что ты)))
<Abra_> Всем здрасте
<Abra_> сегодня хотел создать сервере cs 1.6, но наткнулся на проблему, при запуске вылазит такая ошибка
<Abra_> WARNING: UDP_OpenSocket: port: 27015  bind: Cannot assign requested address FATAL ERROR (shutting down): Couldn't allocate dedicated server IP port 27015.
<Abra_> я наверное поздно)
<Abra_> все спят
<artus> @kick Abra_ это не чатик кса
<Kyshtynbai> трансмагеддон она называецца, во)
<Kyshtynbai> трансмагеддон она называецца, во)
<s3t> hi all
<s3t> все спят?
<s3t> =((
<artus> !ask | s3t
<ubuntuhelp> s3t: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<s3t> поставил ubuntuна нетбук
<s3t> подключил внешний жеский
<s3t> скинул музыку
<artus> а через каждые 3 слова по энтеру обязательно щелкать? ))
<s3t>  потом подкличил его же к системнику с виндой а он не все папки видит!
<s3t> =
<s3t> =))
<artus> иии че? )) проблемы венды нас не волнуют )
<s3t> дык
<s3t> дело не в винде
<artus> s3t, потом подкличил его же к системнику с виндой а он не все папки видит!  у меня со зрением наверно не сложилось?
<s3t> может ubuntu папки зашифровал?
<s3t> подключаю к нетбуку все видит=))
<artus> тобиш убунта все видит?
<s3t> или я накасячил...
<s3t> да
<artus> ну так значит все прекрасно ) проблемы венды нас не волнуют :D
<s3t> лол
<s3t> можешь подсказать?
<s3t> можешь подсказать?7
<s3t> шефрует папки убунта
<artus> что тебе подсказать, какого вига у тебя венда не видит файлы? я то откуда знаю , и да, флудить ну соовсем не надо
<artus> на канал венды иди спрашивай)
<artus> на форуме можеш написать, может кто чего и знает
<s3t> я про убунту спрашивааююю
<s3t> шефрует папки или нет
<artus> s3t, под убунтой все работает? все, чего тут спрашивать) да не шифрует она ничего )
<artus> это у тебя глюки форточек )
<s3t> хорошо задам подругому вопрос как отлучить шифрование на ubuntu
<s3t> =))
<Kyshtynbai> какое шифрование ещё
<artus> вот чудак человек, какое нафиг шифрование? чего??? ))
<Kyshtynbai> кто-то у нас ffmpeg юзал тут. толи baronos[x] толи sheume
<Kyshtynbai> надо будет спросить).
<artus> Kyshtynbai, армагедон не подошол чтоль? ))
<s3t> ffmpeg это что?
<Kyshtynbai> а он не пашет ) виснет как нажмешь transcode и файла выходного не создаёт
<s3t> просто при установке ubuntu спрашивал шифровать данные личные
<artus> s3t, это только для home
<artus> s3t, остольного оно не касается
<s3t> я вроде галку не ставил
<artus> ну так вообще чего переживать)
<s3t> =(
<Kyshtynbai> нтфс-то побиться не могла при резком отключении из усб
<s3t> там фотки надо накатать
<artus> s3t, говорю еще раз, не шифрует ничего убунта, вообще , особенно на внешних винтах , это у тебя с вендой проблемы
<s3t> на нетбуке нет дисковода
<artus> Kyshtynbai, ага, половину вижу, половину нет, но под убунтой вс вижу? )))
<Kyshtynbai> хехе тоже верно
<s3t> придется рекавери делать...
<s3t> а альтарнатива мазиле есть?
<Kyshtynbai> хром опера
<s3t> unix
<Kyshtynbai> хром опера
<artus> s3t, упакуй все в архив, называй соответственно латиницей
<artus> s3t, что unix ?
<s3t> алтарнатива браузера
<artus> мдя
<s3t> под линукс
<s3t> мазила не прет
<artus> да я вижу, тя чет другое прет, и никак отпустить не может :)
<s3t> я мирку то нашел еле еле
<s3t> artus-
<Kyshtynbai> ирк клиентов гуёвых штук 10 и консольных два я знаю. думаю их сильно больше)
<Kyshtynbai> как ж ты искал
<s3t> а чем заархивировать?
<Kyshtynbai> tar cvf archive.tar /путь/до/директории
<s3t> а почему такое разширение?
<s3t> tar а не rar
<s3t> это в терминале прописывать?
<Kyshtynbai> расширение в юникс-лайк не емеет значения...
<Kyshtynbai> да в терминале
<s3t> это весь жеский заархивировать=)))
<s3t> 250 гигов скоко времени займет?
<Kyshtynbai> зачем весь жётский то
<Kyshtynbai> запакуй директории которые винда невидит и отправь по сетке. по фтп там или как тебе удобно
<s3t> ну там еще всяких ништяков много причем они уже в архиве=)))))))))
<s3t> архивные видит падла а просто папки не видит
<s3t> блинн сетку делать придется...
<s3t> а может с внешнего жесткого на влеху=))))
<s3t> а отом на болванку!
<Kyshtynbai> да или даже просто запакуй и положи в  корень выносного харда. должна увидеть
<s3t> говорили мне не суй куда ненадо....
<s3t> лана всем спс...
<s3t> кстати какую версию для нетбука использовать?
<Kyshtynbai> 01:36:37            s3t | я мирку то нашел еле еле                                                                                                                                │ aspotashev
<Kyshtynbai> 01:37:03            s3t | artus-                                                                                                                                                  │ balahonow1
<Kyshtynbai> 01:37:10     Kyshtynbai | ирк клиентов гуёвых штук 10 и консольных два я знаю. думаю их сильно больше)                                                                            │ baltazor
<Kyshtynbai> 01:37:25     Kyshtynbai | как ж ты искал                                                                                                                                          │ bazhang
<Kyshtynbai> 01:37:36            s3t | а чем заархивировать?                                                                                                                                   │ blackcat
<Kyshtynbai> 01:38:10     Kyshtynbai | tar cvf archive.tar /путь/до/директории                                                                                                                 │ brestows
<Kyshtynbai> 01:39:08            s3t | а почему такое разширение?                                                                                                                              │ Civilian
<Kyshtynbai> 01:39:19            s3t | tar а не rar                                                                                                                                            │ crazydiamond
<Kyshtynbai> 01:39:31            s3t | это в терминале прописывать?                                                                                                                            │ DaZ
<Kyshtynbai> 01:39:41     Kyshtynbai | расширение в юникс-лайк не емеет значения...                                                                                                            │ dflurker
<Kyshtynbai> 01:39:52            <-- | stasdizzi (~stas@91-218-201-46.pool.ukrtel.net) has quit (Quit: This computer has gone to sleep)                                                        │ edgbla
<Kyshtynbai> 01:39:54     Kyshtynbai | да в терминале                                                                                                                                          │ enhydra
<Kyshtynbai> 01:40:27            s3t | это весь жеский заархивировать=)))                                                                                                                      │ fnatoss
<Kyshtynbai> 01:40:52            s3t | 250 гигов скоко времени займет?                                                                                                                         │ gdane
<Kyshtynbai> 01:41:05     Kyshtynbai | зачем весь жётский то                                                                                                                                   │ grad
<Kyshtynbai> блин пардно
<baltazor> Kyshtynbai: что за спамер?
<s3t> флуд
<Kyshtynbai> мышой кнопочку задел((
<s3t> кстати какую версию для нетбука использовать?
<s3t> я поставил 10.10
<baltazor> мой выбор убунту 10.10 для десктопа и нетбука
<s3t> значит норм?
<baltazor> ибо 11.04 и 11.10 - редкостный костыль - мое мнение
<Kyshtynbai> сейчас вот-вот 12.04 выходит
<baltazor> очередной костыль походу
<baltazor> пока они юнити свою до ума не доведут , смысла в новых версиях я не вижу
<baltazor> а это будет еще не скоро D:
<baltazor> :D
<s3t> окей
<s3t> буду юзать...
<s3t> а remix пробывал?
<Kyshtynbai> 10.10 уже подходит к концу срок поддержки. апрель сего года.
<s3t> и что будет дальше?
<artus> @voice Kyshtynbai
<Kyshtynbai> canonical перестанет обновления присылать
<baltazor> печально :(
<baltazor> опять искать новый дистрибутив..... фигово :(
<s3t> новая версия?
<s3t> да пох главное чтоб работала...
<artus> @kick s3t здесь не ругаютцо
<baltazor> artus: ага и пишут грамотно :)
<artus> baltazor, это конечно само собой )) но ведь без извращений вроде как особых )
<baltazor> artus: :)
<baltazor> artus: может в курсе, можно будет в 12.04 удалить левую панель?
<baltazor> artus: или менюбар или как там оно называется
<artus> baltazor, я вот даже не знаю, я себе гш воткнул сегодня, мне пока и так все нравится ))
<Kyshtynbai> я немного поюзал юнити, панель даже прикольная. ещё можно покастомайзить, уменьшить на ней значки, сделать чтобы она скрывалась. Таскбар тоже стаится элементарно, чуть ли не репах он есть
<s3t> пох не ругательство! сокращенно похрену...
<baltazor> s3t: и это то же ругальтельство , прощайте :)
 * Kyshtynbai залёг под стол
<artus> @kban s3t 86400 спать, теперь точно спать
<baltazor> artus: гш?
<artus> угу)
<baltazor> эт что?
<Kyshtynbai> gnome shell
<baltazor> а
<baltazor> понял
<baltazor> artus:  ну а как гном 3.1? или его еще нету?
<artus> baltazor, http://itmages.ru/image/view/474592/30e2df5d http://itmages.ru/image/view/474593/e6c98e6d
<artus> 3.2 у меня  сейчас
<artus> вроде как
<baltazor> хм
<baltazor> надо будет поиграться на нетбук-е
<baltazor> если понравится то и на десктоп перенесу
<artus> вобщем я его пробовал месяца 2 назад, были болезненные нюансы которые не позволили остатся, а вот сейчас натянут и просто сказка )
<artus> *л
<artus> baltazor, на предмет тонкой настройки и всяких плюшек бароноса подергаеш если будет желание гш ставить )
<baltazor> artus: да ладно, гугл + смекалка - вроде спасали :)
<baltazor> artus: не люблю людей попросту отвлекать
<artus> так он то какраз перещупал гш вдоль и поперек )) и находился по граблям ))
<artus> !baronos
<ubuntuhelp> Основной пользователь GNOME Shell в комьюнити. По всем вопросам о GNOME 3 к нему.
<artus> даже так вот :)
<artus> baltazor, вобщем скажу даже так, у меня сам гш ставился дольше чем я его настраивал под чутким руководством до удобного мне состояния :D
<baltazor> artus: круто что есть такой человек :)
<baltazor> уговорил, ща запишу на флешку 11.10 , подскажи репозиторий с 3.2 , буду на нетбук ставить :)
<artus> baltazor, а не подскажу ) я на дебиан ставил :D
<artus> хотя сейчас гляну )
<baltazor> artus: ясно)
<artus> baltazor, https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/testing вот тут есть 3.4 , 3.2 в стандартных должна быть
<baltazor> artus: ок
<Sabotoer> Господа, посоветуйте пожалуйста как правильно ставить винду и убунту на один компьютер
<Sabotoer> я делетант в этом вопросе полный
<Sabotoer> задача такая
<Sabotoer> винда будет 7мая и только для айтюнса, автокада и ещё пары сугубо вин приложений
<artus> сначала венду, потом убунту, или же после убунты загрузится с ливки и востановить груб
<only_you> сначала ставь вин, а потом убунту
<artus> !grub | Sabotoer
<ubuntuhelp> Sabotoer: GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация:http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM   Boot-Repair: http://goo.gl/zIQJO
<artus> Sabotoer, бут репаир с ливки запустиш, оно само все починит
<only_you> один я здесь окнами не пользуюсь?
<Sabotoer> всем спасибо за советы
<only_you> удачного инстала
<Sabotoer> уже читаю маны )
<Sabotoer> спс
<Sabotoer> вот еслибы под wine autocad запустить полноценно и ябы не пользовался
<artus> Sabotoer, если ресурсы позволяют, а учитывая что в планах 7ка, то виртуалка а в ней автокад )
<Sabotoer> виртуалка под убунту?
<artus> угу
<only_you> автокад в виртуалке? хз-хз.. =)
<artus> Sabotoer, компасы всякие и иже сними сапры вполне себе шустро бегали
<artus> only_you, акад это не солид ))
<Sabotoer> автокат пожирнее чуть будет
<artus> хотя опять же чем в нем заниматся ))
<only_you> Sabotoer: а librecad не катит?
<Sabotoer> нет к сожалению, там генплан проекты делаются серьёзные, очень много нюансов (
<artus> Sabotoer, вобщем если тебе 3d виртуализация в нем в реалтайме не надо то пойдет)
<Sabotoer> онли 2д
<artus> ну тогда проблем не вижу )
<only_you> попробуй сначала в виртуалке
<artus> Sabotoer, вобщем как минимум попробуй для начала, авось устроит ))
<Sabotoer> да место позволяет почемубы 30гб под 7ку на всякий случай не выделить
<Sabotoer> перестрахуюсь
<Sabotoer> а потом с виртуалкой позаморачиваюсь под бунту
<Sabotoer> ночь длинная
<artus> да там всех заморочек то , поставить форточки и акад )
<artus> Sabotoer, памяти сколько?
<artus> если памяти с запасом то вообще сказка) да и открыл обшую папку в виртуалке на винт , подцепил как диск в форточке виртуальной, и работаеш горя не зная ))
<only_you> ті бі еще позже позвонила..
<only_you> простите, не туда)
<artus> only_you, логично :)
<Sabotoer> памяти 4гб ддр3
<Sabotoer> физики 500гб
<artus>  ну в принципе пойдет)
<artus> отдаш виртуалке гига 2, 2.5 и вперед )
<artus> можеш и больше, зависит от того сколько свободной то остается )
<Sabotoer> ну в принципе мне оконные манагеры не нужны и прочий ненужный хлам, должно много остаться
<Sabotoer> осталось всего 2.5 часа резервного копирования с виндового харда на съёмный и в путь
<only_you> если вздумаешь опенбокс юзать - обращайся =)
<[koshka]> Ага
#ubuntu-ru 2012-04-03
<User381[web]> не работает adobe flash playr в ubuntu 10.10 - мазила, хром, подскажите как наладить, что читал на форуме не помогло
<HarryShprottey> Здравствуйте
<HarryShprottey> Подскажите пожалуйста. Есть локальный сервер lamp. Раньше на нём все нормально работало. Стоял вордпресс.
<HarryShprottey> но я забыл пароль и просто снёс папку www/wp
<HarryShprottey> пробовал скидывать установочные файлы в другую папку, и переходить в неё, но апач сбрасывает соединение
<HarryShprottey> 500 ошибка. В чём может быть дело?
<blackcat> в логах апача.
<blackcat> или если пхп ведет отдельные логи, там
<HarryShprottey> Вот лог апача http://paste.pro/5146929
<SAPetrovich> test
<ubuntuhelp> SAPetrovich, Понг понг понг...
<blackcat> если раньше оно стояло в www/wp, правильно ли я понимаю что вот это "wp" где-то задаётся в настройках?
<blackcat> в данный момент оно видимо не задано, стоит пустое значение
<blackcat> отсюда и последствия.
<HarryShprottey> Не, нигде не задаётся, просто переходишь в папку с вп, указываешь данные бд, и собственно всё. Я даже lamp переустановил
<blackcat> а конфиг всё равно я бы покопал.
<blackcat> там явно видно что имя каталога пустое
<HarryShprottey> конфиг апача?
<blackcat> нет, вордпресса
<HarryShprottey> Так он новый
<blackcat> и?
<HarryShprottey> я всё снёс из папки www
<HarryShprottey> переустановил ламп
<HarryShprottey> вроде как работать должно
<HarryShprottey> но увы
<blackcat> почему дырка в /var/www//wp-includes/load.php ?
<HarryShprottey> я не знаю.. а как исправить?
<blackcat> см.выше
<blackcat> я не знаком с вордпрессом, но судя по всему, он пытается искать собственный каталог и не может, имя пустое
<HarryShprottey> Всё, заработало
<HarryShprottey> раз десять перезапустил апач, и обновлял страницу - открылось
<HarryShprottey> спасибо за потраченное на меня время :)
<blackcat> хм. после очередного рестарта опять отвалится, не ровен час :)
<HarryShprottey> перезапустил ламп, для проверки. Работает :)
<jlewka> меня кто то звал?)
<TheFalkorr> http://lenta.ru/news/2012/04/02/toy/
<Kyshtynbai> молодцы полицаи, у нас фиг бы кто подошёл в таком случае)
<Kyshtynbai> эх.. собираю vlc, вылетает с ошибкой /usr/bin/luac: lua/intf/cli.lua:2: function arguments expected near `module'
<Kyshtynbai> make[2]: *** [lua/intf/cli.luac] Ошибка 1
<Kyshtynbai> чего вот ему надо(?
<systempapa[web]> Всем добрый день! подскажите плз, МТС модем Huawei E1550 работал вроде, а щас перестал. алгоритм был такой, ставил usb-mode switch , перетыкал модем, он появлялся в NM как новое мобильное устройство, выбрал там МТС, добавил. Появлялся пароль- писал снÑ
<Kyshtynbai> !255
<ubuntuhelp> У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<systempapa[web]> Всем добрый день!
<systempapa[web]> МТС модем Huawei E1550 работал вроде, а щас перестал.
<systempapa[web]> алгоритм был такой, ставил usb-mode switch , перетыкал модем, он появлялся в NM как новое мобильное устройство
<systempapa[web]> выбрал там МТС, добавил.
<systempapa[web]> Появлялся пароль- писал снчало одну единицу, он выдавал что не верный- писал шесть единиц, и заходилось.
<systempapa[web]> причем если сразу писать шесть единиц, то он не конектился. а сейчас просто не соединяется не при каком пароле
<brestows> на симке пин стоит ?
<systempapa[web]> незнаю, ничего вроде не стояло. работало же при таком раскладе ..как узнтЬ?
<systempapa[web]> причем очень долгое время работало :) где то месяца 3
<brestows> как узнать ?
<brestows> вставить в телефон и проверить есть пин или нет
<brestows> вообще пин желательно вырубить
<systempapa[web]> ну хорошо, сейчас посмотрим есть или нет. если нету, что делать дальше?
<brestows> расказывать что не работает
<systempapa[web]> модем не работает . не соединяется
<systempapa[web]> стопарится на пароле
<systempapa[web]> пишет мол, введите пароль хуавей Е1550
<systempapa[web]> раньше срабатывало когда писал пароль: 1 и псоле него 111111
<alex19pov31> Здравствуйте! Кто может проконсультировать по настройкам apache?
<brestows> он пароль просит сейчас ?
<systempapa[web]> мертво как то :(
<brestows> что мертво ?
<brestows> вы бы на вопросы отвечали
<systempapa[web]> да просит пароль
<sharikoff> пиши mts
<brestows> когда просит пароль? при попытке подключится ?
<sharikoff> угу
<brestows> тогда иди в настройки подключения и смотри настройки подключени
<brestows> а лучше покажи что там у тебя настроено
<sharikoff> wvdial рулит
<wolf1983> сори за оффтоп. Со вчерашним хитачи всё решено. Если кто был ) Был какой-то глюк после удаления разделов посредством Acronis. После того как я отформатил жесткий с лайфа он стал виден при установке :)
<bggooo> Добрый день! Подскажите, возможно перенести папку ~/.cache на другой раздел?
<openvoid> можно, симлинк на него поставишь и ок
<jlewka> а что у тебя там храниться?)
<bggooo> jlewka: да ничего такого, что-то сдурил когда разбивал свой SSD и оставил на нем всю директорию /home кешы хрома и фаерфокса перенес, а другие вот так хочу :)
<bggooo> openvoid: это командоай ln -s?
<jlewka> ага
<jlewka> только пути абсулутные указывай
<jlewka> обсалютные
<bggooo> пасиб
<jlewka> абсолютные
<bggooo> кстати ничего если я сделал себе fs - btrfs при разбивке меня предупреждали, что она чет не очень стабильная, но опция -o ssd меня перетянула
<bggooo> все залетало конечно жесть, я в восторге, вот правда надолго ли :)
<jlewka> нечегно, скоро все полетит :)
<bggooo> :)
<bggooo> надо приучить себя делать бекапы, благо еще есть вин рядом, а то чую, подкрадется не вовремя
<openvoid> только раздел на который симлинк будет лучше сделать чтоб автоматом монтировался
<bggooo> дада, у меня в fstab он есть
<bosyi> http://habrahabr.ru/post/141236/
<TheFalkorr> bosyi: и к чему тут этот батхерт?
<bosyi> TheFalkorr, возможно кому то будет интересно. тема опенсорс касается
<Kyshtynbai> кто юзат 12.04, мне интересно, она после релиза до него сама обновится, или придется переставлТь?
<andrex> сама
<andrex> если захочет
<Kyshtynbai> хехе
<User311[web]> ubuntuhelp !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<systempapa[web]> Всем привет еще раз!
<systempapa[web]> Модем МТС Хуавэй Е1550. удалил старое соединение поставил заного, сейчас и пароля не требует- сразу дисконнект
<systempapa[web]> что можно попробывать?
<andrex> а на мопеде лампочка синим горит?
<systempapa[web]> lf
<systempapa[web]> да
<andrex> или каким у тебя когда сеть нашол
<systempapa[web]> синий цвет был
<andrex> ну значит настройки гдето не те
<andrex> запрос пикода выключи, может из-за него
<systempapa[web]> of gjghj,etv
<systempapa[web]> ща попробуем
<systempapa[web]> незапрашивает пин
<andrex> systempapa[web]: и чё всёравно не подключается?
<systempapa[web]> да
<andrex> ну проверяй настройки подключения, и может у тебя баланса нет)
<systempapa[web]> сеть gsm- соединение разорванно
<systempapa[web]> есть баланс)
<andrex> больше у меня мыслей нету, кроме как неотключен виртуальный диск модема
<systempapa[web]> да я сам уже з%%ся...с этими модемами. сколько убунт -везде по разному
<systempapa[web]> %)
<systempapa[web]> спсибо, буду дальше его пытать. самый прикол что он работал достаточно долго\
<andrex> а ты ща на какой ктате?
<andrex> у меня просто както было что на лтс поключалось нормально, а вот на промежуточных нет
<brestows> systempapa[web]: так это говорит только об одном :) юзай LTS и не гонись уперад :)
<bosyi> Intel® Core™2 Duo CPU T5550 @ 1.83GHz × 2                х64 будет работать?
<systempapa[web]> 10.04
<systempapa[web]> убунту) лтс)
<systempapa[web]> а и еще народ, искал найти не могу,, при обновлении ядра на выше сказанной убунте слетает монитор. неопределяется частота на нуле ирасширение маленькое, как это елчить
<SergeyIT> а проприетарные драйвера стоят?
<andrex> а видюха какая
<andrex> и да может дрова с сайта куачал тогда их переставлять надо)
<andrex> качал
<systempapa[web]> дрова стоят, но он их не ставит
<systempapa[web]> ругается чаще на nvidea-423 вроде че то такое. и не ставит ее
<systempapa[web]> и пишет про ядро ошибку какую то
<systempapa[web]> в терминале..он пытается там исправить че то, но не получается и плюет ошибку
<systempapa[web]> такая фича толкьо когда ядро обновляешь, читал что бывает, но решения не нашел
<andrex> откуда дрова?
<systempapa[web]> проприетарные дрвоа стоят
<systempapa[web]> на видяху
<andrex> поленья)
<andrex> откуда?
<andrex> из репа с сайта или из ппа
<systempapa[web]> по дефолту, с ppa скорей всего из подкачивает
<andrex> ну а ошибка хоть какая?
<andrex> просто мне чёто кажется что неиз деба оно, и при обновлении ядра модуль теряется и система его не грузит оттуда и ошибки про nvidia чёто там
<andrex> блин я нфс никогда наыверно не обновлю...
<SergeyIT> так про драйвера народ не задумывается, ставит откуда угодно и как угодно... а при обновлении возникают проблемы и крики
<systempapa[web]> ядро то я обновлял из деб пакета качал с убунту пакеджес)
<andrex> nvidia-uninstall и заново ставить если с сайта а если с репа то apt-get purge nvidia-current и заново ставить
<systempapa[web]> качал с официального репозитория
<systempapa[web]> packages.ubuntu.com/ru/kernel
<systempapa[web]> как то так
<andrex> хм а нафига
<systempapa[web]> я удалял. он не удаляется)
<systempapa[web]> ну а как мне обновить ядро 10.04 если он сам только до 2.64 вроде обновляется
<systempapa[web]> а мне к примеру 3.0 надо
<andrex> хы зачем?
<systempapa[web]> в вики написанно что качаеш 3 файла, ставиш и все
<andrex> чую ощибки ещё и в пакетах
<andrex> i*
<andrex> жуть
<andrex> так ты досих пор ничего не показал кстати.
<SergeyIT> ссзб
<systempapa[web]> да я в тюмени, компьютер в сургуте
<systempapa[web]> без интернета
<systempapa[web]> а на проводе тетенька :)
<systempapa[web]> проблемотично что то сделать. вот и пытаюсь, как экстрасенс понять и объяснить
<andrex> лан пущай он тут с 3 ведром сидит на 10ю4 хоть до первого бана, я домой поехал) , кстате модем может у тебя из за этого ведра и не пахать
<Dark_Smoke> Добрый день.
<Dark_Smoke> Можно вопрос к знатакам, по капсу и принтерам?
<Dark_Smoke> В HP Device Manager постоянная ошибка HPLIP Device Status HP LaserJet P2055d (s1529q9) Service request (1806)
<wolf1983> ^Dark_Smoke: а где это вы этот девайс менеджер нашли?
<Dark_Smoke> поставил HPLIP и если правой клавишей по значку клацнуть то там будет он
<wolf1983> сам спулер пробовали снести и заново поставить?
<Dark_Smoke> так, а теперь для тех кто в танке.. Это где?  много чего уже пробовал
<Dark_Smoke> ща погуглю )
<Dark_Smoke> почистить /var/spool/ что ли?
<Dark_Smoke> не бросайте ламера.. скажите куда копать?
<wolf1983> Dark_Smoke: а версия оси какая?
<wolf1983> не обновлялись?
<Dark_Smoke> 11.04
<Dark_Smoke> hplip качал с сайта http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/index.html
<wolf1983> и если я правильно понимаю оно у вас с самого начала как стоит эта версия? (ошибка всмысле)
<Dark_Smoke> да. с самого начала ((( вот только перешли на убунту.. мне шеф скоро конечности все оторвет
<wolf1983> а почему не на 11.10 ? о_О
<Dark_Smoke> оно то печатает, то не печатает, то пишет принтер не подключен на клиенских тачка, а на компе к которому пдключен принтер все всегда хорошо
<wolf1983> Dark_Smoke: по поводу траблов спулера на 11.03 http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=157941.0 думаю есть еще темы
<Dark_Smoke> принтер HP LaserJet p2055d
<wolf1983> так принтер на виндовской машине?
<Dark_Smoke> пробовали и эту версию, но с ней тормозит сильно. Мышка не бегает а плавает, и реагирует с запозданиями
<Dark_Smoke> не
<Dark_Smoke> на убунте 11.04
<wolf1983> т.е. имеется 2 компа с убунтой 11.04 . на одном из них подключен принтер. Другой печатает на принтер, подключенный к первому?
<Dark_Smoke> имется 16 компов с убонтой, на одном из них принтер
<wolf1983> а дрова одинаковые?
<Dark_Smoke> а дрова сами подбрасываются автоматом когда я добавляю принтер
<wolf1983> я вообще смысла не вижу в девайс менеджере. Дрова главное чтоб стояли
<Dark_Smoke> это я уже от безисходности пробую разные варианты
<Dark_Smoke> дрова автоматом ставятся родные убунтовские
<wolf1983> и что ни один из компов не печатает?
<TheFalkorr> Dark_Smoke: тебеэ ответили на форуме, что проблема в эвинсе
<Dark_Smoke> TheFalkorr:  мне? на форуме?
<TheFalkorr> Dark_Smoke: тебе
<TheFalkorr> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=187157.0
<TheFalkorr> будешь отрицать свою причастность?
<Dark_Smoke> нет, он тут не причем. Каждое утро нельзя распечатать ничего, пока на всех машинах не удалишь принтер и заного не установишь
<Dark_Smoke> да и пдф мы смотрим через Document Viewer
<TheFalkorr> а по твоему у документ вьюера нет названия?
<Dark_Smoke> TheFalkorr: нет. но эвенсис тут не причем совсем..
<TheFalkorr> ли у тебя и автомобиль марки автомобиль?
<TheFalkorr> холодильник под брендом холодильник?
<Dark_Smoke> ааа.. так даже...  а что с ним?
<Dark_Smoke> а что порекомендуешь?
<TheFalkorr> ну уточни на форуме у человека.раз он на эвинс намекает старательно - уточни как бороться
<Dark_Smoke> окей.. это с пдфом вопрос. а почемку тогда каждое утро что бы из либра офиса напечатат , приходится удалять принтер? я думаю дело не не в этом
<wolf1983> Dark_Smoke: поставь окна на машину с принтером и всё будет летать XD будет как принтсервер о.О
<Dark_Smoke> не.. так не катит..
<Dark_Smoke> помогите разобраться лучше.. а не с радикальными решениями с окнами
<Dark_Smoke> у всех же работает.. где то бок мой
<TheFalkorr> ну поищи в логах
<Dark_Smoke> пшел смотреть логи...  и давать конечности на отрубание
<wolf1983> всем офисом на линуху. смело )
<TheFalkorr> в офисе ставить проходной релиз...эт ССЗБ
<wolf1983> XD
<TheFalkorr> лтс же есть
<Lex_S> ставили бы уже lts
<Lex_S> ага
<wolf1983> Lex_S: салют. Проблема с хитачи решена!!! По ходу глюк после удаления разделов посредством Acronis. С лайфа зашел в диспетчер разделов и форматнул хард. После этого как миленький увиделся )
<Lex_S> фигасе ты резкий)
<Lex_S> ну я и говорил что чтото не так с таблицей разделов
<wolf1983> Lex_S: так вообще непонятно. сиагейт сколько раз так делал и без проблем. а тут... бред какой-то %)
<Lex_S> мне вот вообще непонятно, зачем народ ставит 11.04 если в конце месяца уже 12.04 будет?
<TheFalkorr> акронис
<Lex_S> значит на хитачи чтото упоролось при создании разделов
<wolf1983> Lex_S: мне тоже XD но он грит у них тачки слабоватые
<TheFalkorr> если бы ты сразу его упомянул - тебе бы сразу рассказали о том, кто ты
<wolf1983> TheFalkorr: ну ладно ладно )
<TheFalkorr> Lex_S: притом 11.4 - переходной между гтк2 и 3.
<Lex_S> ггг
<Lex_S> вдвойне веселей)
<Lex_S> как сделают обновление так всем офисом отвалятся
<wolf1983> Lex_S: они не будут обновляться. с 11.10 у них мыши плавают, а не бегают XD
<Lex_S> кошмар какой
<wolf1983> печально
<TheFalkorr> baronos: штрасти то какие в мире
<baronos> TheFalkorr: что там опять?
<TheFalkorr> baronos: игру престолов до сих пор не перевели
<andrex> непосчитали нужным, дабы сократить пирацтво в рф)
<baronos> TheFalkorr: изверги
<TheFalkorr> baronos: страшнее то, что шестую книгу еще не написали
<TheFalkorr> зато спартак вчера ночью наконец клавдия глабра убил
<baronos> TheFalkorr: страшный перевод у 2сезона 1сериии престолов :(
<TheFalkorr> baronos: потому что не от лостфильма, а хрен знает от кого
<baronos> fuf
<Lex_S> чота ваще какаято печаль с сериалами
<jlewka> подскажите, а open office умеет делать кучу однотипных диаграм?
<TheFalkorr> jlewka: да
<wolf1983> он еще жив? ))
<jlewka> то есть, мне нужно что бы он сам координаты ячеек брал
<wolf1983> jlewka: кто брал? офис или диаграмма? о.О
<jlewka> wolf1983, диаграмма
<wolf1983> не берет? о_О
<jlewka> по такому же принципу, как и относительные ссылки работают
<jlewka> wolf1983, ну, совсем по хорошему, надо 140 графиком)
<TheFalkorr> jlewka: выделяй диапазон и жми диаграму.изменятся данные - изменится диаграмма
<jlewka> графиков
<jlewka> данные не изменятся
<wolf1983> jlewka: тебе нужно 140 графиков из одних и тех же данных? XD
<jlewka> тоесть, грубо говоря, у меня каждые 10 ячеек идут заняты данными
<jlewka> и нужно, что бы график создавался на основе их
<TheFalkorr> jlewka: ну оппробуй
<jlewka> =\
<Kyshtynbai> Мужики, 12.04 в текущий момент юзабельна? Можно ея уже ставить или всё же лучше подождать релиза?
<TheFalkorr> лучше подождать
<Lex_S> юнити опять сломали чтоле?)
<Kyshtynbai> да вот и я склоняюсь к этому. вообще, встреча такое мнение, что не просто подождать, а ещё и месяц апосля релиза подожать, не знаю правда, насколько такое мнение оправдано
<TheFalkorr> Lex_S: не.я просто хочу, чтобы он подольще помучился на старом релизе
<Lex_S> гг
<Snowdrift> !help .eml
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='help .eml'
<SergeyIT> Kyshtynbai, ты каждый день будешь спрашивать это? )
<wolf1983> Kyshtynbai: никто не мешает поставить. Заодно и другим поведаешь как себя ведет )
<Kyshtynbai> я в глубрких раздумьях)
<Lex_S> долго поставить чтоле)
<SergeyIT> поставил бы параллельно и не мучался
<wolf1983> Kyshtynbai: а чего тут раздумывать? на тот же виртуалбокс хотя бы )
<Lex_S> да или тупо вместо)
<Lex_S> заранее сделав tar cjpvf корня
<SergeyIT> если только тупо )
<Lex_S> не понравилось  откатил
<Lex_S> мне вообще делать нечего было, я ещё пару разделов от файлопомойки оторвал для арчика и бубунты
<jlewka> а grep не умеет выдавать последнее найденное совпадение?)
<jlewka> grep | tail -n 1 не предлогать)
<chapt> господа, сталкивался может кто - ubuntu 11.04 модем huawey E220 билайн в качестве провайдера, через 2 - 10 минут после подключения происходит обрыв связи, обратно не переподключается, пока не переткнешь модем, пробовал запускать через wvdial и networkmanager
<chapt> до этого пользовали МТС и мегафон, модем тот же, все тоже проблем никаких подобных не было
<TheFalkorr> модем арзлочен?
<TheFalkorr> стоп
<TheFalkorr> билайн?
<TheFalkorr> а ты че от него ожидал?связи?
<chapt> да, разлочен
<chapt> да билайн
<chapt> ну вообще вон на соседню машину с вендой подрубили и расшарили, народ сидит и не жужжити
<chapt> но так как статистика и прочее счастье крутится на убунте, то хотелось бы все таки под убунтой это дело заставить работать
<TheFalkorr> узнай на форуме
<TheFalkorr> я по мегафону ещ мог бы подсказать
<chapt> да по мегафону как раз никаких проблем, с ним прекрасно все работает
<chapt> просто под wvdial все это счастье в концеконцов заставить работать нужно
<chapt> гугл первые 5 страниц уже излазил просто
<alogic> Хаюшки.
<[Raiden]> ку
<mortuary> пожскажите как можно заставить даш не пропадать в 11.10, в myunity этот чекбокс не активен
<SergeyIT> что значит "даш не пропадать" ?
<mortuary> мда в 11.10 не доступно же
<andrex> помоему когда он пропадает намного лучше, потому что он теперь не перекрывается окнами, и когда открываешь приложение на весь экра рядом эта панель, мне это вабще не понравилось.
<mortuary> SergeyIT, скрывается в программах
<artus> заметая за собой следы
<SergeyIT> опять не понял
<artus> маскируясь под окружающую среду
<mortuary> andrex, кому как судя по всему
<SergeyIT> так это про лаунчер?
<mortuary> да
<andrex> unity какая версия у тебя?
<artus> mortuary, а причем тут даш?
<SergeyIT> mortuary, так не путай!
<mortuary> 3.1.2
<mortuary> извините)
<artus> позно, навели уже порчу на тебя ))
<SergeyIT> подожди 3 недели
<mortuary> а досрочно можно обновиться?
<andrex> разрешаю
<[Raiden]> на ппа вроде есть сборки юнити
<mortuary> а как лучше?
<andrex> можеш сразу на 12.10
<mortuary> 12.10 рано .04 в сарый раз
<NoOova> Народ что такое может быты
<NoOova> поставил драйвер nvidia 295
<NoOova> с оффсайта
<NoOova> но он не грузится в нормальном режиме
<andrex> разрешение не меняет
<NoOova> в бутлоге говорится о том что вначале грузится nouveau
<NoOova> а я так понима это открытый драйвер
<baronos> NoOova: блеклист его надо
<abra> NoOova, blacklist
<artus> NoOova, выпиливай nouveau, они не дружат
<NoOova> щас я загрузился в режиме "аля" безопасном
<NoOova> скоьлко же у нас хороших людей на канале! всем спасибо :)
<baronos> NoOova: и вообще если надо такого рода извращения то используй sgfxi
<baronos> перед этим установив модули
<|rapidsp|> а репы для чего?
<andrex> так чтоб были
<abra> NoOova, если ставить из реп драйвер нвидия, то он сам в блэклист добавляет открытый драйвер
<SergeyIT> репы репе рознь
<NoOova> Всегда бы все было так просто :)
<NoOova> всем спасибо ещё раз
<NoOova> о госпади. еужели с новы драйвером гном шелл перестал лагать.....
<NoOova> я отмучался...
<only_you> amd | nvidia?
<[Raiden]> первое наверное.
<User629[web]> Всем привет
<NoOova> nvidia
<User629[web]> есть ли аналог ADOBE FLASH на ubuntu&
<User629[web]> ?
<only_you> хм.. у меня на даже нуво драйвере юнити не тормозит
<baronos> User629[web]: gnash
<only_you> User629[web]: html5
<User629[web]> мне не плеер
<User629[web]> а среду разработки
<NoOova> User629[web]: ты что откуда
<NoOova> ещё вижуал студию попроси
<only_you> гг
<NoOova> Action Script умеет JetBrains писать
<NoOova> помоему
<NoOova> phpstorm
<User629[web]> а как через вайн запустить?
<artus> так как в инструкции к вайну написано
<NoOova> User629[web]: погляди хотя продукцию JetBrains, мб и умеет что
<NoOova> jetbrains.com
<User629[web]> спс
<User629[web]> <NoOova> за сайт спасибо - энивей очень полезно но того что надо сейчас к сожалению нет
<sharikoff> artus
<artus> sharikoff,
<sharikoff> а чо ты не табишься?
<artus> sharikoff, защита от таба :D
<andrex> анти таб
<sharikoff> и зеленые перчатки?
<sharikoff> защита +180
<artus> sharikoff, неа, полосатый левый носок :)
<NoOova> вот блин
<NoOova> не помог мне драйвер
<NoOova> активитис все так же зависает
<sharikoff> я седня полуось ставил в виртуалку
<sharikoff> чот так захотелось прям...
<User629[web]> кстати еще 1 вопрос как зарегиться тут - вроде все как надо сделал, а письмо не приходит
<NoOova> f rfr jyj
<NoOova> и как оно
<sharikoff> зашибись
<artus> User629[web], мылору вестимо?
<andrex> os\2 мёртвое же уже, нтшка какаято, тока не нтшка)
<alogic> User448[web]: зарегиться имелось в виду на форуме или в irc?
<alogic> да блин
<User629[web]> <artus> эээм переведи плиз
<alogic> User629[web]: зарегиться имелось в виду на форуме или в irc?
<User629[web]> irc
<artus> User629[web], какое из двух слов ? :)
<andrex> User629[web]: ьфшдюкг?
<alogic> User629[web]: и какой ты ник регистрировал? прямо вот этот? <--
<User629[web]> NiteNik
<andrex> User629[web]: mail.ru у тебя почта?
<alogic> User629[web]: он зарегистрирован месяца 4 назад
<User629[web]> нет яндекс
<alogic> и чтобы зарегистрировать ник, надо сначала переключиться на него, /nick твой_ник - иначе ничерта не выйдет.
<moy_nick> alogic: так чтоли переключаться?
<artus> moy_nick, надо не мой а твой
<alogic> вот именно. искажают, панимаиш.
<tvoy_nick> вот так
<artus> дада
<tvoy_nick> а потом че?
<tvoy_nick> черт не выходит вобщем..
<artus> tvoy_nick, жди пока чето выйдет)
<tvoy_nick> alogic обманул
<alogic> ну дык. не спеши, а то вдруг ещё успеешь ;)
 * tvoy_nick ждет
 * tvoy_nick уже долго ждет
<alogic> в Вашем случае, мистер, можно набрать /msg nickserv group, и будет щастье :)
<sharikoff> опа
<sharikoff> artus я вышел
<sharikoff> а не черт
<openvoid> find . -name \*.7z -exec p7zip -d {};
<openvoid> отчего не работатет?
<andrex> \ зачем?
<openvoid> без неё тоже самое
<andrex> ну я сен нень, не работоет то не по этому)
<Leviofan> Приветсвую, господа
<Leviofan> Может мне кто-нибудь помочь?
<Leviofan> у меня пара проблем)))
<sharikoff> со второй начинай
<Leviofan> ок
<Leviofan> irc никогда не пользовался
<sharikoff> так
<sharikoff> теперь первая
<andrex> не лучше с 1
<Leviofan> подключился с помощь empathy
<artus> Leviofan, проблема с выражением мыслей?
<Leviofan> и сообщения не отправляются
<User629[web]> g
<sharikoff> ну мы тебя видим же
<Leviofan> я через вэб сейчас
<baronos> Leviofan: что пишит клиент?
<andrex> !faq | Leviofan
<artus> или непреодолимое желание через слово по ентеру жамать ?
<ubuntuhelp> Leviofan: Начальные руководства для новичков можно найти тут(актуально): ==> http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual <== и часто задаваемые вопросы про поведение на канале http://goo.gl/xFjsu
<Leviofan> ну это фигня
<Leviofan> с этим я на досуге сам расковыряюсь
<Leviofan> есть более важный трабл
<Nite-Nik> g
<Leviofan> собственно
<sharikoff> мачи
<andrex> !enter | Leviofan
<ubuntuhelp> Leviofan: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<Leviofan> я в доменной сети WIndows
<sharikoff> так
<Leviofan> сори
<andrex> вырви ентер
<Nite-Nik> [17:35] -NickServ- <nitenik@yandex.ru> is not a valid email address.
<sharikoff> у еня два ентера
<Nite-Nik> в чем дело?
<artus> а ща будет трактат на 3 страницы который вырежетцо
<andrex> Nite-Nik: без <>
<artus> Leviofan, не более 255 симовов в предложении если че
<sharikoff> artus =))
<Leviofan> Я в доменной сети Windows, есть умный свитч, который по vlan соединяет 2 сети 192.168.0.0 и х.х.27.0, на моем интерфейсе по дхцп получен адрес из 27-й сети. шары из Win я вижу только те что в моей же сети. До этого я находился в сети 0.0 и видел все шары. НастройÐ
<artus> я ж грил )
<andrex> xD
<Kyshtynbai> АРтус предсказатель)
<artus> Leviofan, ¸ http://itmages.ru/image/view/474995/9d7d8427
<andrex> да тут и телепатов не зови понятно и так
<Leviofan> плин =(
<Leviofan> Я в доменной сети Windows, есть умный свитч, который по vlan соединяет 2 сети 192.168.0.0 и х.х.27.0
<Leviofan> на моем интерфейсе по дхцп получен адрес из 27-й сети. шары из Win я вижу только те что в моей же сети.
<Leviofan> До этого я находился в сети 0.0 и видел все шары. Настройки не менял, маны читал, форумы читал, Гугля спрашивал
<Leviofan> так лучше?
<artus> и самый главный вопрос , причем тут убунта ?
<sharikoff> да ладно..
<Leviofan> при том что я с нее сижу в сети
<sharikoff> Leviofan: а всего скока сетей?
<Leviofan> всего 2
<Leviofan> вообще их больше, но на наш офис 2
<sharikoff> а компы со второй пингуются?
<Leviofan> между ними л2 канал от провайдера
<Leviofan> да
<artus> Leviofan, на форум мебльщиков не заходил еще ? ты ж на стуле сидиш )
<sharikoff> тогда маршрут пропиши себе
<[Raiden]> разьве самба не работает в пределах одной подсети?
<sharikoff> просто бродкаст не ходит по разным подсетям
<[Raiden]> а.. домен
<sharikoff> а только по одной
<Leviofan> при этом, что интересно в  Переход\сеть я вижу все компы
<[Raiden]> !samba
<ubuntuhelp> программа, которая позволяет обращаться к сетевым дискам на различных операционных системах по протоколу SMB/CIFS. Установка и Настройка здесь http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/samba и анг здесь http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<Leviofan> но на тех что не с моей сети я не получаю список
<sharikoff> а вот так smb://
<[Raiden]> или на форум попробуй
<Leviofan> smb:// выдает Не удалось получить список доступных на сервере ресурсов
<sharikoff> и нафик ваще шары в домене...
<sharikoff> должны быть шары на серваке
<sharikoff> а не у клиентов
<Leviofan> а они на разных серверах
<Leviofan> несколько файл-серверов
<sharikoff> dfs же
<sharikoff> админу скажи три буквы
<Leviofan> еще момент есть
<sharikoff> DFS - распределенная фс
<sharikoff> сервак все шары те что нужно собирает в одно место
<Leviofan> smbclient -W EVRO-HOLDING.SPB.RU -U hasanovks -L dell.evro-holding.spb.ru  работает нормально
<Leviofan> а вот попасть я на него не могу
<Leviofan> Шарикофф. Админ жесток, менять ничего не будет. Вопрос состоит только в том почему из 0-ой сети все работало шикарно и с Win машин с обоих сетей тоже все хорошо
<sharikoff> да как менять не будет если у него ниче не работает
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> аа
<sharikoff> с виндовых все хорошо..
<Leviofan>  у него вся сеть win
<Leviofan> и все работает
<Leviofan> я один на nix
<Leviofan> да
<sharikoff> ясно..
<Leviofan> из любого места любую шару
<sharikoff> шлюз у тебя это адрес свича?
<Leviofan> да
<sharikoff> к виндовой машинке к любой доступ есть в твоей сети?
<Leviofan> да
<sharikoff> физически всмысле
<sharikoff> тоесть ногами
<Leviofan> аналогово?
<Leviofan> есть
<sharikoff> набери там route print  в cmd.exe
<sharikoff> и у себя набери route -n
<sharikoff> и сравни
<sharikoff> и все будет ясно
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=33520
<sharikoff> урааа
<sharikoff> наконец то
<artus> [Raiden], типа засрем память ешо мусором ?
<sharikoff> для /home будет homefs
<Leviofan> выяснил, шлюз у меня не свитч а еще я для админа "дебил чтоле, свитчи не шлюзуют"
<[Raiden]> она сча стит неприлично дешево.
<artus> [Raiden], и мамки с допслотами тоже копейки?
<Leviofan> разницу между командами только в кол-ве инфы увидле
<sharikoff> Leviofan: L3 еще как шлюзуют
<Leviofan> суть аналогична
<NoOova> чувствую чсебя неудачником
<sharikoff> дайбох каждому
<[Raiden]> artus: можно поменять модули на более крупные )
<artus> [Raiden], ахха, а граничение на матери ты чем, паяльником лечить будеш?
<sharikoff> Leviofan: короче тебе надо было сравнить
<artus> [Raiden], или стандарт для домашнего тесктопа это серверная мать на 24+ гига памяти?
<[Raiden]> я считаю сча нету вообще никакого смысла в покупке менее чем 4гбХ2 и стоить это будет примерно 1200рублей
<sharikoff> все ли у тебя маршруты как на винде
<Leviofan> так я сравнил
<sharikoff> и чо
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: это стоить будет 25к рублей
<TheFalkorr> минимум
<Leviofan> могу сюда переписать
<sharikoff> одинаково?
<Leviofan> нет
<sharikoff> paste.pro
<[Raiden]> TheFalkorr: с какого препуга? :)
<sharikoff> сбда не надо
<Leviofan> порядок разный
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: дык сначала ноут надо менять.чтоб поддерживал память.
<sharikoff> на пастебин залей
<[Raiden]> TheFalkorr: или ты про белоруские рубли?
<sharikoff> я гляну одним глазком
<[Raiden]> TheFalkorr: владельцы ноутов -ссзб
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: я про то, что ты опять не подумал про половину населения страны, пользующихся ноутами:)
<Leviofan> что такое пастебин?
<sharikoff> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://hastebin.com или http://paste.pro
<TheFalkorr> baronos: плачь кровавыми слезами
<TheFalkorr> baronos: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/04/gnome-34-iso-images-available-for.html
<Leviofan> спасибо
<[Raiden]> TheFalkorr: поездий в транспорте, походи по паркам. Все либ ос мобилами, либ ос читалками, либ ос планшетами ,и редкий иди.. юзер с нетбуком. Никто не хочет носить такое уг как ноутбук.
<[Raiden]> :)
<baronos> TheFalkorr: file:///home/debian/Downloads/ISO/GNOME-3.4.iso
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: а зачем носить?ты на нем работай, а не носи
<baronos> TheFalkorr: уже давно и со свистом юзал ;)
<artus> TheFalkorr, ну не потянут кеды нетбук, чего ты к фанатику прицепился то :D
<[Raiden]> TheFalkorr: ты хочешь что бы я отказался добровольно от десктопа в пользу ноута? :)
<[Raiden]> хехе
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: неее.только принудительно
<Leviofan> это на никсе у меня http://hastebin.com/qiqekimima.php
<TheFalkorr> artus: кстати ты меня поражаешь.возможность настроить юнити под себя - плохо, ибо не изкоропки.а то, что ты экстеншены в гноме ставил редактил мучил неработало перезагружал снова мучил - эт нормально
<TheFalkorr> artus: тебе не каежтся это слегка лицемерно?
<artus> TheFalkorr, у меня вся настройка заняла 15ть мин )) гш дольше ставилась чем я ее настраивал, и мне удообно , мне всего хватает ) так что втопку юнитю ) и да, у меня не ноут , мне ненадо за каждый пиксель потраченый сопли разводить)
<TheFalkorr> artus: 15 минут?ты вчера текста в толсках на метр развозюкал
<[Raiden]> сколько интересно надо будет выбелят ьпод своп, что бы 100% не поймать - нехватило места для распаковки или типа того, при использовании вреенных файлов? ) Вот это вопрос.
<artus> и тут я в кои веки стал пользоватцо вирт столами :D
<TheFalkorr> artus: а поставив ccsm можно за 5 минут настроить юнити
<TheFalkorr> artus: так что честно признайся.ты хипстер и против мейнстрима:)
<TheFalkorr> вот и жалуешься:)
<artus> TheFalkorr, зачем ? )) я юнити пробовал , в топку )
<TheFalkorr> artus: на версии 3.1.2
<|rapidsp|> что такое юнити?
<artus> [Raiden], что 3.1.2  ?
<TheFalkorr> нашел чем гордиться.я на той же версии плевался
<artus> TheFalkorr,
<Leviofan> http://hastebin.com/yonorinovo     и     http://hastebin.com/qiqekimima.php
<Leviofan> sharikoff?
<Leviofan> так?
<sharikoff> ща гляну
<Leviofan> спасибо)
<sharikoff> Leviofan: смари
<sharikoff> 192.168.29.0    255.255.255.0     192.168.29.1    192.168.29.1       20
<sharikoff> раз мршрута нету у тебя
<sharikoff> 192.168.56.0    255.255.255.0     192.168.56.1    192.168.56.1       20
<sharikoff> два
<Leviofan> эти маршруты даже админ ен вкуривает
<sharikoff> 192.168.233.0    255.255.255.0    192.168.233.1   192.168.233.1
<sharikoff> три
<Leviofan> я к ним никакого отношения не имею)
<sharikoff>  четырех мультикастов
<sharikoff> 244 которые
<sharikoff> 4 броадкастов 255 которые
<sharikoff> наверстывай
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> или те рассказать как маршруты писать?
<Leviofan> http://hastebin.com/jiqocosiqa
<Leviofan> ?
<Leviofan> это?
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> и это тоже
<Leviofan> =\
<Leviofan> тоже?
<sharikoff> я те показал 4 маршрута до сетей и 4 мультикаста
<sharikoff> которых у тя нету
<sharikoff> надо в файлик их аккуратненько записать и поднимать при загрузке
<Leviofan> просто те который 192.168.56.0 и 233.0 и 29.0 даже админ местный не знает
<sharikoff> емае
<Leviofan> есть только 192.168.0.0 и 192.168.27.0
<sharikoff> раз на винде они есь значит изх дхцп выдает
<sharikoff> *их
<Leviofan> этот дхцп он не наш...к нему вообще доступа нет
<sharikoff> значит так надо при условии что админ адекватен
<Leviofan> и он местного БЦ, местныхх админов
<wolf1983> наконец-то )
<Leviofan> там тфтп
<Leviofan> и еще что-то
<Leviofan> и куча всего
<sharikoff> тфтп это не про то
<Leviofan> ну я к тому что у него не 1 роль
<sharikoff> короче
<sharikoff> добивай маршруты
<sharikoff> ниче плохого не случится
<Leviofan> ок
<Leviofan> куда?
<sharikoff> уверяю тебя
<sharikoff> до подсетей
<sharikoff> я  ж тебе уже 2 раза повторил
<sharikoff> и даже започтил до каких
<sharikoff> *запостил
<Leviofan> я просто не совсем крут в никсах
<sharikoff> я крут за тебя
<Leviofan> вот немного не пойму куда их добавлять
<Leviofan> через гуи сетевых настроик норм?
<Leviofan> там есть маршруты
<sharikoff> нет
<sharikoff> это не гут
<Leviofan> ок\
<sharikoff> ты ж на никсах
<Leviofan> судо гедит?
<sharikoff> ой
<sharikoff> sudo su
<Leviofan> просто кого гедить?
<sharikoff> пасс
<sharikoff> и понеслась
<Leviofan> под святым
<Leviofan> а где конфиг лежит?
<Leviofan> в который маршрут добавить
<sharikoff> route add -net 192.168.56.0/24 gw 192.168.56.1
<sharikoff> и так далее
<Leviofan> оу, как просто оказываетсо
<Leviofan> SIOCADDRT: Нет такого процесса
<sharikoff> так это ж никсы
<sharikoff> route add -net 192.168.56.0/24 gw 192.168.56.1 dev eth0
<sharikoff> а так?
<Leviofan> те же грабли
<sharikoff> угу...
<sharikoff> у тя 192.168.56.1 пингуется?
<Leviofan> нет
<Leviofan> пингуются только из сетей 27.0 и 0.0
<Leviofan> и доступ тоже только к ним
<sharikoff> ясно
<sharikoff> шлюз говоришь 27.2
<Leviofan> могу рдп до любой из них
<Leviofan> а вот шары не вижу
<Leviofan> при чем
<sharikoff> такс
<sharikoff> давай ка в приват ко мне
<sharikoff> а то мы тут весь чатег уже заполнили
<Leviofan> каг?(1-е пол часа в irc)
<wolf1983> угу >_<
<andrex>  /QUERY nickname message
<[Raiden]> Today we released the Alpha of Qt 5
<[Raiden]> можно скзать фундамент для кде 5х заложен ) И ещ ё я слышал что переход на 5 не будет таким сложным как с 3 версии.
<[koshka]> Ping
<wolf1983> [koshka]: pong
<[koshka]> Спс) думала инет умер
<[Raiden]> Kubuntu Could Be Open To External Sponsors
<SergeyIT>  [Raiden], ищешь спонсоров?
<[Raiden]> я нет
<[koshka]> >_<
 * baronos погладил животик [koshka]
<[koshka]> Снова тебя плюсанули?)
<[koshka]> Ого. А че вы натворили то все?))
<pr0mode> хэлоу ))
<[koshka]> Привет
<artus> DaZ, ты сюда флудить своими полетами зашол али как ?
<Lex_S> у него наверна инторнет от ростелекома
<artus> поляк же
<artus> причем чего пришол непонятно, ни слова не сказал, один флуд
<artus> DaZ, ауу, тук тук
<blackcat> подозреваю продолжительный афк...
<artus> чето ему #ubuntu-pl по ходу мало )
<blackcat> интересно, по-русски шпрехает ли вообще.
<User133[web]> Доброго времени суток! Подскажите пожалуйста, как сделать, чтобы простые пользователи могли запускать java? Сейчас работает только от рута, не удобно каждый раз вводить пасс
<TheFalkorr> !marazm > artus
<ubuntuhelp> artus, please see my private message
<TheFalkorr> !marazm | artus
<ubuntuhelp> artus: Постарайтесь не задавать вопросы, несущие в себе оттенок неадекватности. Например "как поставить gnome/kde на ubuntu-server?". Если вы не понимаете отличие десктопа от сервера - может вам не надо сервер?
<artus> TheFalkorr, не , без гнома то каждый может, аль кед ..
<TheFalkorr> artus: и нафига гном заради сэсэша?давай без фанатизма.нам этого бота потом терпеть
<artus> TheFalkorr, ну как то ж народ справляется)) ну хоть пульс впилить можно ? :D
<TheFalkorr> artus: чтоб я на твоих колонках в три ночи музон врубил?:)
<cayen> привет сидящим
<toxa> что используется для построения консольного меню в ubuntu при установке? какая утилита...
<[Raiden]> не утилита, библиотека
<[Raiden]> ncurses
<Kyshtynbai> ping
<ubuntuhelp> Kyshtynbai, Понг понг понг...
<antono> Привет пупсики :)
<antono> Позвольте минутку саморекламы
<antono> сделал сервис для записи терминала
<TheFalkorr> antono: рискни
<antono> типа patebin только для терминалов
<antono> http://shelr.tv/
<artus> @kick antono молодец
<TheFalkorr> @mode +b *!*antono@*
<MysticCoder> мдя... очень приветливо...)
<MysticCoder> господа, такой вопрос.... есть сервак убунту за фаерволлом, открыт только порт 80, на серваке крутится сайт, на сайте я могу закачать и запустить на исполнение любой скрипт php, от имени апача насколько я понимаю.
<MysticCoder> рутовый пароль сервака известен. как я могу подконнектится через радмин к вин-машинке находящейся в одной локалке с серваком?
<rekcuFniarB> o_O
<artus> MysticCoder, причем здесь рутовые пароли и радмины вин машин?
<MysticCoder> artus, рутовые пароли - ну чтоб запустить что то от рута, а радмин - собсно то что мне надо. надо как то сделать проброс портов или обход фаервола
<TheFalkorr> я живу в одном городе с фотомоделью. у меня запорожец на дизеле ездит, я знаю адрес автомастерской.как мне переспать с моделью?
<XuMuK> hacker detected
<MysticCoder> не хакер, я админ так то этого сервака
<TheFalkorr> сулл ксакеп детекдед
<rekcuFniarB> TheFalkorr: сделай лайфхак
<artus> MysticCoder, мм, и д окучи, так, на поржать, причем тут тогда  могу закачать и запустить на исполнение любой скрипт php,?
<Sergey_IT> MysticCoder, у вас у каждого компа свой админ?
<artus> админящий через пхп , ахха
<Sergey_IT> MysticCoder, кто админит сеть у того и спрашивай
<MysticCoder> artus, не понимаю че тут смешного или непонятного. попробую другим языком. Есть веб-шелл на машинке за фаерволлом, как с помощью этого веб-шелла получить доступ к другим машинкам сети
<artus> @kick MysticCoder юные хацкеры топают лесом на античатики и иже с ним , дошло?
<abra> ^^
<artus> с каких пор школоло залившее шел и неимеющее понятия чего с хостом делать уже админ
<artus> MysticCoder, я доходчиво надеюсь обяснил?
<MysticCoder> такс... господа, вы мне льстите.... никакой я не хакер
<XuMuK> MysticCoder: про сарказм слышал?
<Sergey_IT> MysticCoder: еще раз - обращайся к админу сети
<abra> MysticCoder, секьюрити адвизор?
<artus> Sergey_IT, Есть веб-шелл на машинке за фаерволлом.... какой админ, ты о чем ))
<abra> ))
<MysticCoder> я сам админю эту сеть, просто удаленного доступа сейчас нету по причине фаервола, а топать к сервакам далековато - уехал в другой город
<artus> сказочники тааакие сказочники
<abra> MysticCoder, сошиал инжиниринг) мхаха
<MysticCoder> мда... вот желаю вам в такой же ситуации оказатся, когда удаленный доступ обламывается по какой то причине, и ты хоть как пытаешся его восстановить
<MysticCoder> неужто вы по удаленке фаерволом не баловались?
<rekcuFniarB> MysticCoder: в следующий раз оставь 22 порт открытым.
<artus> MysticCoder, обязательно, последую твоему примеру , позаливаю шел на машинки и забуду доступ к роутилке )) ахха )
<rekcuFniarB> :D
<TheFalkorr> rekcuFniarB: какой 22. он ток про радмина слышал.он же кулл тру админ
<abra> facepalm
<artus> MysticCoder, мальчик, не доводи до греха )) прекращай нести бред :D
<MysticCoder> вообще то я пробовал реверс ssh через веб шелл запускать но почему то он не коннектится к моей машинке
<artus> реверс ssh через веб шелл ... а пацаны то и не знали
<toxa> а ssh на все стороны закрыт?... :)
<artus> откуда там ссх, он ток шел и смог залить) на этом все закончилось )
<MysticCoder> на фаерволе исходящие открыты
<toxa> только если уязвимость найти в конфиге php, которая позволит сделать, что-нить от рута
<toxa> а пробросов то вовнуть никаких нет?...
<MysticCoder> а пхп скрипт от рута не может что нить запустить при знании пароля?
<toxa> или vpn ?
<MysticCoder> тока 80 - сайт
<toxa> так, а в конторе никого нет? кто пог бы запустить тот же скрипт?
<artus> toxa, ты в этот бред вериш чтоль?
<MysticCoder> нету
<MysticCoder> пишу sudo ls  - в ответ sudo: sorry, you must have a tty to run sudo
<XuMuK> охото матом ругацо
<XuMuK> MysticCoder: если ты только что начиталсо всяких букв и у тя каша в голове, подожди сдецл, может во что то и переварится ...
<toxa> :)
<XuMuK> ляг поспи
<MysticCoder> XuMuK у меня с головой все в порядке
<XuMuK> MysticCoder: а я говорил что нет?
<baronos> утро вечера мудренее!
<abra> MysticCoder, ты ж админ, какого *&^@# ты здесь это пишешь?
<toxa> точно!
<XuMuK> просто информации надо дать время усвоицо
<artus> MysticCoder, а где же доступ к фаерволу то собсно? или туда шелы не заливаются?
<MysticCoder> abra а где это писать?
<MysticCoder> а фаервол стоит как раз на этой вин-машинке и доступ к ней тока по радмин изнутри сети
<XuMuK> ухахаха
<artus> прям басни крылова
<toxa> :) чет я уже ничего не понимаю в вашей супер сети
<toxa> это наверное vipnet всё закрывает..... :))))))))))
<abra> ПКЗИ
<abra> )
<MysticCoder> а че непонятного, стоит вин-машинка в качестве фаервола и шлюза, на ней проброс портов до сервака с сайтом на убунту
<artus> фаервол на венде, до которого достучатцо нельзя, зато за ним вебсервер позволяющий на себя шелы лить всем кому не лень
<toxa> так ну... просто обычно наоборот
<artus> круто, че
<MysticCoder> шел залить могу тока я, ибо админ
 * baronos разбежался и ударился об стену
<artus> я б сказал :) , только труадмины линукса через шел админят )))
 * artus взял блокнотик и переписывает перлы
<XuMuK> MysticCoder: и тебе наверное зарплату платят?)
<MysticCoder> +me гордится собой
<abra> Ъ-админ ищет на своей тачке уязвимость, подымает рута и админит
<MysticCoder> платят)
<abra> MysticCoder, а зачем тебе доступ?
<abra> работает не тронь
<MysticCoder> в фаерволе ssh разрешить
<MysticCoder> эх... одно на этом канале радует.... хоть посмеялись надо мной здеся, продлили себе жизнь.... авось и на башорг попаду)
<artus> :)
<abra> MysticCoder, ага чувак. you made my day
<[Raiden]> да всё ок. Админ - это тот кто админит, а не тот кто знает как.
<[Raiden]> )
<MysticCoder> вот интересно... запускаю на шелле ping ya.ru - он соответственно зависает, сервак мне больше не отвечает, ни одну страницу сайта. только если браузер перезапустить. почему он не отвисает? ведь рабочее время php запроса - 30 сек
<abra> ааа...
<rekcuFniarB> MysticCoder: не отвечает потому что ждёт ответа, а ответ не придёт пока команда ping не завершится, а она завершится только если рак на горе свиснет.
<rekcuFniarB> Используй ping -c 5 ya.ru
<MysticCoder> ну должен же пинг завершится, т.к. апач должен убить процесс
<[Raiden]> пинг вообще не то что должно класть сеть. по крайней мре не 1 пинг
<MysticCoder> по таймауту
<toxa> с чего это он должен его убить
<wolf1983> надо глянуть о_О
<rekcuFniarB> Хотя, у php вроде по умолчанию есть таймаут выполненияю
<Kyshtynbai> W: Ошибка GPG: http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release: Следующие подписи не могут быть проверены, так как недоступен открытый ключ: NO_PUBKEY 30C0868B8020F06A
<Kyshtynbai> это у меня проблема или на сервере с репами?
<wolf1983> у меня норм. и пинги идут и браузер на сайт заходит о.О
<rekcuFniarB> Kyshtynbai: ты не добавил ключ. Можно игнорировать это предупреждение либо импортировать ключ. В следующий раз добавляй ppa командой add-apt-repository, она делает это автоматически.
<Kyshtynbai> rekcuFniarB: спасибо
<rekcuFniarB> Kyshtynbai: на странице соответствующего ppa есть инструкции как добавлять ключ вручную.
<MysticCoder> wolf1983 пинги запускаешь от апача php скриптом?
<MysticCoder> в баш скрипте который запускается от юзера нельзя от рута команду выполнить? что то типа sudo command rootpassword?
<[Raiden]> можно
<wolf1983> MysticCoder: не. обычно )
<MysticCoder> опа...
<MysticCoder> я кажется нашел решение проблемы)
<MysticCoder> на си кодить я не умею, ток на делфи, наваяю программку которая ко мне приконнектится и будет служить проксиком между мной и радмином на роутере и запущу ее под вайном на серваке
 * baronos второй раз разбежался и ударился об стену
<MysticCoder> хотя..... облом ничего не получится.....( почему то юзер апача не имеет доступа в инет
<[Raiden]> echo "пасс" |sudo -S progname
<Kyshtynbai> что-то я не пойму, свежее 12.04 beta 1 или beta 2?
<Lex_S> а если по логике?
<Kyshtynbai> ну по логике-о 2)
<[Raiden]> по логике после обновления бета1=бета2
<[Raiden]> :)
<Kyshtynbai> идем на сайт ubuntu.com и жамкаем на get it now. попадаем сюда https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/TechnicalOverview/Beta1 жмем скачать и попадаем на скачку бета 2. это мнея смутило)
<MysticCoder> sudo через скрипт тоже пишет что нужен tty((
<himik> установил 12.04, я не понял хде всё???? в чем секрет, где удобство
<gdane> а чем он внешне от 11.10 отличается?
<artus> himik, удобства там потом отдельным пакетом будут)
<gdane> удобаства? ванная, душ, клозет? :)
<gdane> *удобства
<himik> :)
<gdane> а что там неудобного?
<himik> слов нет, одни эмоции! буду дальше на 10.04 пока совсем не припрет
<[Raiden]> )
<gdane> ну я просто не смотрел еще 12.04
<gdane> вот и спрашиваю
<BlancoD> himik, Посмотри презентационный ролик что-ли
<BlancoD> гденить на ютубе глянь, "что нового в убунте 12.04"
<gdane> Химик ну не знаю сижу вот на 11.10 + unity всем доволен как слон
<BlancoD> +1
<[Raiden]> himik: какой у тебя комп?
<BlancoD> только панелью юнити не пользуюсь =)
<gdane> до этого сидел на gnome-shel
<gdane> l
<gdane> думаю юнити реально уг
<gdane> а ниче так
<himik> у меня ноут acer 2920z
<BlancoD> Есть правда у юнити один недостаток который делает для меня невозможным использования панели юнити
<gdane> у меня нетбук тоже под юнити + убунту 11.10
<himik> мне пофиг где там начинается юнити, мне для начала тупо нужен быстрый доступ к прогам
<BlancoD> хотя недостаток казалось бы очень мелкий
<gdane> химик ну как обычно alt + f2
<BlancoD> himik, win+a
<BlancoD> himik, Если нужен совсем быстрый доступ к прогам, юзай Easystroke
<[Raiden]> himik: в 12.04 есть гном классик на юазе гном3 фолбэка. Если не смотреть на то что двойное меню на панели вместо тройного и в наутилусе пропала панель задач, то почти тоже самое.
<BlancoD> himik, Во всём нужно сначала разбираться, а потом уже хаять.
<himik> да знаю что во всем нужно разбираться
<[Raiden]> если вааши проги смогут влезть в вртикальный док, то юнити его даёт
<[Raiden]> )
<himik> я хочу чтоб перед глазами у меня был полный список установленного софта и списко который мне нужен влезет может быть в 4 вертикальных дока
<himik> если кто-нибудь мне скажет как это сделать, буду рад
<Sergey_IT> полный список в центре приложений
<[Raiden]> в юнити есть список. с тех пор как в даше сделали категории , оно мал очем отличается от меню пуск, тольк оформой
<himik> пойду искать тогдаж этот список
<[Raiden]> в общем-то
<himik> Sergey_IT: из центра приложений проги не запускаются, я имел ввиду список из которого я могу быстро мышой запустить
<[Raiden]> в кедах типа паша можно сделать на столе http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0403/h_1333481497_9532773_24a4d55217.png
<Sergey_IT> himik, из даша
<[Raiden]> паша = даша ))
<BlancoD> Лично я вместо боковой панели юнити использую CairoDock - Красиво и функционально
<gdane> кайродок наше все
<gdane> а кде уг
<[Raiden]> BlancoD: в юнити? )
<Sergey_IT> да нормально с юнити
<gdane> слишком громоздко
<BlancoD> himik, А для приложений которые часто юзаю, для быстрого запуска опять же Easystroke
<gdane> я не говорю что ужас ужас, но для меня слишком громоздко и слишком похоже на винду
<BlancoD> [Raiden], В юнити, а что?
<[Raiden]> да в общем ничего
<himik> ну здорво, спасибо за советы
<gdane> меня винду на линукс чтобы в линуксе сделать все похожим на винду - это странно как минимум
<BlancoD> В кайро док ооочень много настроек, можно настроить как у мну: красиво, функционально, не грамоздко =)
<Sergey_IT> а какая разница...
<himik> чтоб быстрее вникнуть всетаки придется мне насильно себя перевести на 12.04
<Mikail> здравствуйте, не получается отключить "режим экономии энергии"
<BlancoD> himik, Ещё раз повторюсь. Попробуй Easystroke
 * Sergey_IT иногда кажется, что народ приложения запускает каждые 10 секунд в течение всего дня
<[Raiden]> gdane: если ты в кде щелкнешь по заголовку онка и осмотришь контекстное меню, то там будут кардинальные отличи от виндовс, и есть масса других, в других местах де. И ещё, если дело тольк ов непохожести - просто поствь в винде какой-нить aston shell
<himik> BlancoD: обязательно попробую, спасибо
<[Raiden]> я могу легко показать как гном более похож на виндовс + 2 панельки вместо одной  что бы никто не догадался.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> это если про гном2 говорить
<Lex_S> [Raiden]: хехе
<gdane> Рейден, я лучше поставлю что-то что мне болшьше нравится и удобнее
<Lex_S> вот там у шпицендросселя запил на протяжении всего фильма суровый)))
<baronos> такс, не увлекайся, от темы не отходите :)
<gdane> тот же юнити, гном классик, гном 2
<gdane> даже xfce
<gdane>  в общем все дело вкуса - давайте не бум холиварить
<Sergey_IT> gdane, да зачем прыгать, ко всему привыкаешь
<gdane> лан я убег гулять собаку
<Lex_S> вово
<gdane> Сергей ну иногда приходится ставить теже xfce
<Lex_S> мне, впрочем и третьегком и четверокеды нравятся
<Lex_S> н*
<gdane> комп либо слабый либо я ставлю себе сборку убунты для художников
<gdane> арт студио
<gdane> последнее артстудио под xfce
<[Raiden]> gdane: ок ) Я не против.
<[Raiden]> если коротко, то виндовс имеет не так много настроек, многие доступны через твикер или правку реестра , и в комплекте идут программы сильно урезанные по функциям, читайте простые.
<[Raiden]> теперь можно легко построить аналогии с гном2
<Lex_S> да, с настройками там совсем пичаль
<Lex_S> надеюсь, в дальнейшем допилят
<Lex_S> а кого-то наоборот, пугает их многообразие в кедах :D
<himik> а кого-то просто пугают сами кеды
<[Raiden]> можно ещё вспомнить про управление окнами. Всё что умел метасити помимо того что есть в вин хп - это рабочие столы - на первый взгляд. Но на самом деле...
<[Raiden]> на сайте мс были хп повер ттулз и там есть утилита для создания вирт столов
<[Raiden]> т.е. никаких +
<artus> [Raiden], чего, не осили сшатные средства офтопика ? или все настройки должны сводитцо к настраиваниям прозрачностей?
<Lex_S> а где он писал про прозрачности?)
<[Raiden]> artus: да в общем-то осилил. Но как бы, похожести это не убавляет
<artus> Lex_S, если коротко, то виндовс имеет не так много настроек , и все аргументы у него сводятцо к  если ты в кде щелкнешь по заголовку онка и осмотришь контекстное меню, то там будут кардинальные отличи ))
<artus> причем пофиг какое де )))
<[Raiden]> А теперь давайте сравним виндовс и кде - панелька по умолчанию внизу и там и там. И всё. На этом вся похожесть кончилась.
<[Raiden]> :)
<Lex_S> мде
<[Raiden]> ну а что? если скажем сравнить управление окнами, то возможности квина отличные от виндовс и метасити придется описывать на нескольких страницах
<Lex_S> в хр этих возможностей, по большому счёту, практически нет
<Lex_S> и вообще, хр это прошлый век
<wolf1983> помедленней пожалуйста. я записываю ^_^
<Lex_S> разве что на старое железо её
<[Raiden]> он больше на fvwm похож, чем на виндовс и все конфиги текстовые, что опять же не похоже на виндовс и т.д.
<wolf1983> Lex_S: разумеется
<wolf1983> Lex_S: ну и просто тем, кто живет в прошлом веке XD
<Lex_S> не исключено
<artus> мне таак нравится как вы раб окружение системы 2001 года сравниваете с последними кедами ))) http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/5/5e/KDE-2.0-es-es.png вот если че одногодка )) такой же красивый ))
<Sergey_IT> да окнам  20 лет только
<[Raiden]> можно побумать что в вин7 ил ивин8 способов управления окнам и больше. Хотя прозрачность появилась и пара анимаций.
<[Raiden]> а в гноме 3 появился ГШ с 1 единсвенным 3д эффектом
<[Raiden]> )
<Sergey_IT> свистелки все это
<Lex_S> Sergey_IT: это же десктоп)
<Lex_S> что удивительного
<Sergey_IT> я и не удивляюсь - у каждого дизайнера свой взгляд
<[Raiden]> artus: почему 2001 с кедами, хп я сравнивал с гном2. )
<Lex_S> я вообще не знаю зачем с вендой всё это сравнивать
<baronos> [Raiden]: стоп, г3 не по теме, у вас юнити и кде с виндой тас кто стоп про г3)
<[Raiden]> ))
<Sergey_IT> у любого софта самая удачная 3-я версия
<artus> [Raiden],  А теперь давайте сравним виндовс и кде ... не видел я там как то второго гнома если че )
<Lex_S> пойти чтоле арчик починить, посмареть на гном 3.4
<artus> хотя в уме может ты и сравниваеш) я ж не знаю )
<Lex_S> artus: зато кде есть под вин)
<artus> [Raiden], и того, адекватность де мы уже по 3d эфектам оцениваем ? ))
<[Raiden]> Ну в целом согласен, если не брать юнити или фоллбэк, то гном3 целиком надо сравнивать уже не с виндовс, а с ios. :)
<[Raiden]> А наследник вм для юниксов - это квин
<[Raiden]> хихи
<Kyshtynbai> эх пошел я ставить двенадцатую. виш ми лак
<[Raiden]> удачи
<Kyshtynbai> tnx)
<[Raiden]> artus: почему олько по 3д? а что там ещё есть? муттер это почти полная копия метасити. Со всеми вытекающими по функционалу. Что касается други элементов гнома, то они либо остались как есть, либо не сильно повернулись к юзеру лицом, вместо зада :)
<[Raiden]> ну т.е. фактически это тот же гном2.
<[Raiden]> пропала только одна неслабая возожность
<[Raiden]> из-за того что вм теперь не только вм, можно забыть про смену вм, если нужны какие-то наработки для ГШ
<gdane> блин я упоминул похожесть на винду только потому что читая предысторию создания кде видел что основной направляющей было сделать интерфейс похожим на винду
<gdane> когда делали гном - его делали похожим на мак
<artus> [Raiden], незнаю кто там чем развернулся , но вот удевительная весч, после того как я снес (не снуля переставил) кеды , то у меня почемуто обратно стали в системе видитцо флешки (как то вот вдруг перестали вообще определятся usb
<gdane> ну ессно что не один в один
<artus> девайсы ) , заработал вбокс, и что меня больше всего поразило даже кубитторент заработал) который пока стояли кеды сегфолтилсо , и вообще как то все глюки пропали, разом, но наверно мне просто железо подменили, ога (напоминаю я
<artus> вообще ничего не обновлял ,  на случай если начнутцо домыслы о кривых обновах)
<[Raiden]> gdane: ты чего-то не то читал.
<gdane> ну видимо
<gdane> не скажу уже что читал, не помню - давно это было
<only_you> простоте за ламерский вопрос, но как поставить скайп в 12.04? что-то его в репозитарии нету..
<only_you> только с офф. сайта скачивать деб?
<artus> [Raiden], и да, окромя кед ничего не сносил )) такшто твои попытки расказать что уменя были глюки с железом - немного не в тему )
<artus> only_you, качай, его всеравно не пилят
<artus> смысла в репе для него никакой )
<baronos> only_you: скачать деб sudo dpkg- i skype.deb && sudo apt-get install -f
<only_you> благодарю
<wolf1983> only_you: а чем деб не устраивает? о_О
<[Raiden]> Считается, что когда Мигель де Икаса создавал проект GNOME, он находился под впечатлением от компонентных технологий компании Microsoft (COM и ActiveX). Планировалось сделать аналогичные технологии (на основе CORBA) важной частью GNOME
<[Raiden]> а может быть я не то читал )
<wolf1983> [Raiden]: gdane: вот вы загнались XD
<gdane> кстати а что китайси в ylmf os запихнули ?
<gdane> не помню толи гном толи кде
<[Raiden]> gdane: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/win4ubuntu+windows+xp?content=114453
<gdane> что это?
<[Raiden]> тема для гном2
<gdane> зачем?
<[Raiden]> в каком смысле зачем?
<artus>  [Raiden] http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=1499 не тоже ?
<[Raiden]> gdane: это ответ про ylmf os
<gdane> я наоборот пытаюсь избавиться от любой схожести с виндой
<gdane> ааа
<gdane> спс
<gdane> почитаю на досуге
<Lex_S> [Raiden]: http://img.flashtux.org/img133035335fcfx8df451f1.png
<wolf1983> дог засыпает )
<gdane> дог или док? :)
<[Raiden]> artus: ну почти, гном впишется лучше :)
<wolf1983> да хоть дох XD
<blackcat> хотдог
<[Raiden]> artus: в кде 2\3 фм был конкверор , и по твоему линку тоже он. Достаточно включить превью трёх папок сразу и всё сходство с хп летит в Ж... http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0404/h_1333484049_6104380_01c68df103.png
<[Raiden]> зато наутилус красавчик, умеет точно то , что эксплорер из вин95\хп
<artus> сказди дядечки рейдена наночь :)
<gdane> yfenbkec vj;tn ,jkmit
<[Raiden]> Я плохой сказочник. Все мои сказки можно легко воплотить в жизнь. :) т.е. проверить
<gdane> наутилус может больше
<Lex_S> у вас тут я смотрю каждый день срач на одну и ту же тему
<gdane> у него есть дополнения + скрипты
<gdane> на какую?
<artus> [Raiden], да я проверил уже стабильность кед ) а если следовал бы твоим советом то мне б и железо все пришлось менять)
<Lex_S> kde vs gnome2/3 vs unity
<baronos> фанатичное преводсходство кде над низшими ДЕ :D
<gdane> ааа
 * adskibiz проснулся ..
<gdane> нууу кде ничем не лучше, но все дело вкуса
<[Raiden]> gdane: эти т.н. дополнения и скрипты просто модифицируют контекстные меню. Если хочешь, специально для тебя найду мануал как кастомизировать в виндовсе контекстное меню
<artus> вобщем, люди, плкупайте памяти побольше )) ставьте кеды , и тогда вам откроетцо откровение , может быть ))
<gdane> Рейден винда меня ну нисколько не интересует
<Sergey_IT> а о чем еще говорить на канале убунты - все же работает (
 * adskibiz нопесал скрипт для автоматического рисования обоефф
<Lex_S> artus: мне кажется, сейчас на десктопе мало у кого меньше 2гб
<[Raiden]> причем там это сделать может оказаться даже проще чем в гноме ) Т.к. это не просто копия, а не очень хорошая копия.
<gdane> винда меня интересует разве только как объект тролинга виндузятников и холивары
<Lex_S> а то и все 8-16
<gdane> Лекс на моем нетбуке 1 гиг
<artus> [Raiden], http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_oFTNOc_lDwQ/THt_RdSGTXI/AAAAAAAAQIA/fy4Uv3t2RR4/s1600/linxps.jpg ито правда, наутилус же прям один в один, а я то и не заметил)
<[Raiden]> artus: Ну я рад что вы не совсем  затуманены фанатизмом
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> Lex_S, ну ты знаеш, мне как то и с 3мя то не очень и комфортно то на кедах было  ))
<Lex_S> лол
<artus> [Raiden], зато наутилус красавчик, умеет точно то , что эксплорер из вин95\хп.... в кде 2\3 фм был конкверор , и по твоему линку тоже он. Достаточно включить превью трёх папок сразу и всё сходство с хп летит в Ж...
<Lex_S> не, ну если запускать ещё и виртуалки + в браузерах по 500 вкладок, то извини меня, проблема уже не в DE или вообще ОС
<artus> [Raiden], здаетцо мне вас там под ником рейдена пишет человек 5ть , и никто точно не знает что ответили до него
<gdane> когда в лиуксцентре работал, видел прикольный ноут с 1 гигом памяти на нем комфортно работала винда как хост + мандрива с кде
<gdane> и все на 1 гиге
<Lex_S> я на 2 гигах в кде4 жил более чем комфортно на десктопе
<artus> gdane, ты знаеш, мне не надо чтоб на железе комфотрно работала ось, мне надо чтоб ось запускала приложения ) не более )
<wolf1983> это вы ща про оперативу?
<gdane> да
<[Raiden]> artus: мне иногда сдается, что ты в моих словах ищешь какой-то смысл. А там есть не более того что сказано.
<gdane> :)
<gdane> великий смысл :)
<artus> [Raiden], так бы и сказал что в твоих словах смысл искать не стоит :D
<wolf1983> [Raiden]: может ты скрытый гуру ^_^
<[Raiden]> он не великий, он близкий к реальности, т.к. легко проверяется.
<[Raiden]> нет, я не гуру, а домашний пользователь линукс со стажем лет 10
<Lex_S> artus: эм, а я наверно не запускал в ос приложения а просто любовался красивым таскбаром, по твоему?
<gdane> гг
<wolf1983> [Raiden]: для кого-то это гуру ))
<gdane> за 10 лет можно многого добиться
<Lex_S> по моему это в твоих предложениях не стоит искать смысл)
<wolf1983> Lex_S: ну как полюбовался? XD
<Lex_S> да отлично
<[Raiden]> и видел всякие в общем ифейсы , включая все гном начиная с 0.30. 1.х реально вызывал интерес. Т.к. тогда это был второйде под линукс и реально местами отличающийся от виндовс :)
<[Raiden]> первы де, не вм ,был кде
<[Raiden]> это сча их так много , что хрен выберешь.
<artus> Lex_S, http://itmages.ru/image/view/475577/447bdef1 ммм , по ходу ты наверно таки таскбаром любовался )
<Lex_S> artus: ага и из них половину сожрал фаерфокс
<artus> Lex_S, вон стоит у меня машинка, четь меньше 800 памяти, с бубунтой 10.04, комфортной работу там ну никак не назовеш)
<artus> Lex_S, да, а иногда еще есть надобность и хром запустить) в котором за гиг ))
<Sergey_IT> artus, у меня такая - нормально работает
<Lex_S> ну это проблема древней машины и брацузеров которые в последние годы жрут не меньше самой ОС
<artus> хотя может  у меня запросы, а надо сидет в одной вкладке браузера и по очереди открывать\закрывать необходимые приблуды
<[Raiden]> Если в тему углубляться, то на самом дле идея де вообще не местная. Фактически все де копируют идею мс виндовс - ну или макоси если угодно.
<Lex_S> причём тут отдельно взятая де?
<artus> [Raiden], ну наверно не угодно а так и есть
<Sergey_IT> они все друг у друга копируют
<Lex_S> юзай elinks и будет тебе комвортная работа :D
<Lex_S> ф*
<[Raiden]> частично есть. Правильный ответ и из винды и из мака )
<artus> Lex_S, чет как то уровень комфортности у нас разными линейками меряетцо )
<Lex_S> artus: [00:27:53] <artus> Lex_S, вон стоит у меня машинка, четь меньше 800 памяти, с бубунтой 10.04, комфортной работу там ну никак не назовеш)
<artus> [Raiden], аха, сначала была винда иничего окромя ее  )))
<Lex_S> 10.04 это разве не на гноме?
<Sergey_IT> комфорт определяется ценой, чем дороже - тем комфортнее
<artus> второй , да, если не запускать браузер то жить можно :D
<Lex_S> юзай древние версии браузеров, которые соответствуют по сроку давности тому железу на котором ты хочешь добиться их комфортной работы
<gdane1> что я пропустил?
<Lex_S> [00:31:06] <artus> второй , да, если не запускать браузер то жить можно :D
<Lex_S> тогда к чему ты про кеды?
<artus> Lex_S, жинке по вконтактам и тытубам полазить хватает)
<gdane1> вы мне лучше про голоовое правление расскажите
<Sergey_IT> программить в QT тоже хватает
<artus> Lex_S, к тому что на кедах у меня согласно линейке кушалось в полтора раза больше памяти и ничего не работало :D
<gdane1> голосовое
<gdane1> управление
<Lex_S> ну так это и не удивительно
<artus> gdane1, записывай, тебе надо мешок риса и 2 китайца
<Lex_S> ни для кого не секрет что кде тяжелее
<gdane1> на юнити есть чтонить подобное?
<gdane1> атус зачем?
<gdane1> артус
<Lex_S> ты же не будешь юзать вин7 на древнем железе именно по той же причине
<artus> gdane1, для полноценного, круглосуточного голосового управления )
<Alagos> Добрый вечер. А как можно восстановить граб через grub rescue? )
<[Raiden]> комфорт часто дело привычек. Мне например гномшелл понравился своей простотой по началу. Причем так, что у меня всего а 1 неделю ревлекс выработался в левый угол лазить :) Если бы я его гонял не недель а две или три, то плюнул бы возможно на все
<[Raiden]> недостатки.
<gdane1> блин какая странная клава
<gdane1> артус не смешно
<Alagos> А то намедни был очень расстроен тем, что убил граб, а загрузочную флешку форматнул :)
<artus> Lex_S, я вот например не имею привычки тянуть на старое железо все последниее бубунты подряд ))
<Lex_S> так не тяни
<Lex_S> ёпта
<artus> @voice Lex_S
<Alagos> Дайте мне уже 12.04!!! Я не могу больше ждать :)
<Lex_S> охлол
<artus> Lex_S, веди себя прилично :D
<Alagos> Стабильную
<Sergey_IT> бери
<Alagos> Стабильную
<Alagos> Не пребетту:)
<Lex_S> за стабильностью иди на дебиан)
<snip_> Люди, у кого-нибудь были проблемы после последнего апдейта ядра?
<gdane1> ну я вот имею такую привычку - обновляю убунту постоянно
<artus> Lex_S, здесь дети бегають , вот наслушаютцо тебя, а потом учителям в садиках хамят )
<artus> Lex_S, я б поспорил ;)
<Alagos> На дебиан я бы пошел если бы это был не десктоп, а сервак:)
<Sergey_IT> snip_, здесь у всех разные ядра
<artus> Lex_S, хотя глядя на 23:34          +snip_ | Люди, у кого-нибудь были проблемы после последнего апдейта ядра?, не буду :D
<Lex_S> гг
<[Raiden]> после тех ужасов которые артус рассказывает, можно легко догадаться, что дебиан славится стабильностью, если говорить про релиз.
<Lex_S> ну у меня на генте с 3.3 нет проблем
<gdane1> у меня 3.0.17 и все работает как часы
<snip_> Я предположил, что тут сплош убунтеры
<baronos> дык это Ubuntu Russian - Official IRC channel
<Kyshtynbai> Hlopci, a kal raskladku-to meniat v 12.04 :))?
<Sergey_IT> snip_, в убунтах тоже разные ядра
<Kyshtynbai> *kak
<artus> [Raiden], у меня сквизя с момента юзания ее с тестинга ну ниодного повода недала усомнитцо в ее стабильности) потом я поставил на пощупать 11.04 ) так что если не пользовал, ненадо сказки расказывать)
<snip_> утром обновился и свалил на работу, домой прихожу и вижу тысячи красот,  гном-шелл вообще отказывается работать
<Lex_S> snip_: убунтеры тут в основном спрашивающие  :D
<snip_> ;)
<Sergey_IT> Kyshtynbai, также как и в предыдущих убунтах
<[Raiden]> artus: зато у тебя квины падают
<artus> snip_, раслабся) это не баг а фича, а так у тебя все стабильно же ))
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: зайди в параметры - языки и регион добавь там язык русский и установки раскладку комбинации
<gdane1> я пробовал перейти на мандриву
<Kyshtynbai> danke
<Lex_S> хотя если учесть что убунтовское ведро собирается примерно с allmodconfig, то думаю проблем быть и не должно
<artus> [Raiden], уже не падают, я их снес и забыл как страшный сон
<gdane1> но проблевался от ее багов
<Lex_S> если конечно там нарочно не сломали чтото
<gdane1> надеюсь то что сделают для гос предприятий не будет основываться на мандриве
<[Raiden]> artus: тут кто-то писал про большой аптайм и типа домашний серв с гуи - кде. Только у чела был релиз :)
<baronos> Sergey_IT: сейчас там небольшой баг елси с нуля ставить убунту и выбирать при установки русский язык, то после установки в раскладку не добавляется язык.
<artus> [Raiden], мне вот как то аптаймы серверов с кде ну ни о чем не говорят :D  да и бутать то машину не обязательно )
<Sergey_IT> baronos, никогда русский не выбираю (
<snip_> убунта 11.10, ядро 3.0.0-18,  краткий лог http://paste.pro/5147015
<Sergey_IT> 11.10 - худшая из всех версий
<gdane1> и?
<Lex_S> насколько я понял из всего вашего спора - все проблемы не в ДЕ, а в том что вы вините именно их в нехватке дополнительных 200 метров на древнем железе
<snip_> вываливается хром, отваливается звук, гном-шел, все примерно с однотипной ошибкой  general protection ip..
<snip_> впервые вижу, из последних издевательств над системой, только апдейт
<snip_> я пришёл сюда с надеждой, что не один так развлекаюсь :)
<gdane1> аналогично
<Sergey_IT> ставьте 12.04 - хоть польза будет
<[Raiden]> какой-то старый баг нашелся https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/490005
<snip_> Raiden, видел уже
<snip_> первый к кому я полез жаловаться был гугл, но он не помог :)
<[Raiden]> )
<snip_> думал топик на убунту.ру создать, но не нашёл подходяшего раздела, но нашел вас :)
<[Raiden]> я думаю, что фс была побита
<[Raiden]> а как её лечить шифрованную - фиг знает.
<Alagos> А есть какие-то команды для запуска определённого приложения на определённом рабочем столе?
<[Raiden]> Alagos: какое де?
<Alagos> unity
<Alagos> Эм
<Alagos> Ну вичат открыть на втором рабочем столе, например:)
<snip_> Вот чёрт дёрнул криптовать хом раздел... Это всё паранойа из-за последний событий в беларуси ;)
<[Raiden]> в ccsm можновключить модуль с правилами для окон. там есть
<snip_> паранойя*
<Alagos> !ccsm
<ubuntuhelp> Для более глубокой настройки эффектов рабочего стола установите compizconfig-settings-manager или simple-ccsm. После их установки в настройке внешнего вида появятся новые опции. См. http://ubuntologia.ru/compiz-fusion также !compiz.
<Alagos> ага, понял, спасибо
<[Raiden]> snip_: не убивайся так сразу ,писани на форум
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> там не софсем френдли ифейс в этом ццсм. Если что погуглишь, но можно точно.
<snip_> Ща погуглю есть ли разница в проверки криптового разделаи попробую
<Alagos> [Raiden]: спасибо
<snip_> а там если загружусь, будет видно :)
<gdane1> как вариант забекапить и переставить убунту - просто все дело в простоте решения пролемы и скорости решения
<gdane1> можно конечно искать и спрашивать на форумах
<gdane1> но на это уйдет время
<[Raiden]> смотря что причиной является. Если я случайно угадал и фс побилась, то тут новая убунта не поможет
<gdane1> Рейден ну там форматируется диск и заново накатывается фс
<snip_> хотелось бы дожить до 26 и поставить лтс :)
<gdane1> снип аналогично
<[Raiden]> gdane1: ну некоторым файлы важны.
<snip_> на работе последнии две недели сексом занимаюсь с центОсом... нету желание делать это дома с убунтой :)
<[Raiden]> ...если не важны, то согласен, нет смысла париться
<gdane1> снип ну тут видимо кому как везет
<gdane1> у меня вот нет какихто копаний - все летает
<gdane1> копания щас только в одном
<gdane1> pxe + virtualbox
<adskibiz> а можно из баш-скрипта выполнить другой баш-скрипт?
<gdane1> pxe не работает под бриджем
<gdane1> только под натом
<gdane1> грабли в том что при загрузке pxe гостевая система не применяет ip  адрес выделяемый ей dhcp
<gdane1> баг известный, но траблы не решены до сих пор
<gdane1> хотя пишут что на последней версии виртбокса якобы все решено
<Kyshtynbai> Так. Язык установился, но где назначить клавиши, чтобы менять раскладку,что-то не пойму?
<Kyshtynbai> а, нашёл. ну, закопали, ну, запрятали
<Sergey_IT> Kyshtynbai, там всегда и было
<gdane1> а что за операционка?
<gdane1> 11.10?
<[Raiden]> http://blogs.kde.org/node/4558 - не очень понял. Он там пускает в облаке сборку , а потом по внц ей управляет?
<Kyshtynbai> Sergey_IT: ну, наверное. Я просто не менял раскладку никогда - русская и английская была из каробки).
<Kyshtynbai> gdane1: 12.04
<gdane1> в юнити реально капали раскладку в ж
<gdane1> ааа
<gdane1> ну 12.04 еще не юзал
<gdane1> жду стаильную сборку
<artus> [Raiden], мм, ну да, а сложность в чем ? )
<gdane1> стабильную
<[Raiden]> в том что я не очень понял перевод гугла
<artus> [Raiden], ну отдал видать на растерзание виртуалку тестовую
<[Raiden]> по линку из статьи пасс просит ) по внц
<Kyshtynbai> так. хлопцы, а как запёрджить тандербёрд и интегрировать эволюшн в конвертик в трее?
<wolf1983> а эволюшн разве не там? оО
<Kyshtynbai> в 12 там thunderbird
<wolf1983> ха )
<gdane1> а чем тебе тандерберд не нравится?
<Kyshtynbai> не нравится)
<wolf1983> ну мне он тоже не нравится. )
<Sergey_IT> Kyshtynbai, удали, поставь еволюшн
<gdane1> ну тогда заходишь в softwarecenter  ищешь тандерберд, удаляешь его
<gdane1> либо через apt-get autoremove thunderbird
<gdane1> apt-get install evolution
<gdane1> ну и делаешь его клиентом по-умолчанию
<Sergey_IT> он сам сделается
<wolf1983> Kyshtynbai: в 11.10 тоже кстати этот бирд )
<Kyshtynbai> данек вам
<Kyshtynbai> *данке
<gdane1> keine urzahe
<gdane1> :)
<Kyshtynbai> хехе. перелогинюсь
<gdane1> ок
<Kyshtynbai> tint2 таскбарчик прикрутился. страшненький, правда.
<gdane1> как там худ - работает?
<XuMuK> альт
<gdane1> он голосом управляется?
<XuMuK> ага и силой мысли)
<gdane1> что альт?
<XuMuK> а что худ?)
<gdane1> давай без тупого юмора?
<XuMuK> альт нажми и худ вылезет
<gdane1> блин я спросил он вообще работает?
<gdane1> по альт ф2 он и в 11-10 работает
<Kyshtynbai> во как. Keepassx свернулся в трей и не хочет разворачиваться(
<gdane1> :)
<gdane1> нууу что ты от бета версии хочешь?
<Sergey_IT> Kyshtynbai, значит не допилили еще
<Kyshtynbai> угу, есть баг на ланчпаде
<Kyshtynbai> кстате, если есть баг на лачпаде уже зарегистрированный, имеет смысл репортить проблему ещё раз? или нет?
<Sergey_IT> как хочешь, только комменты не добавляй, если то же самое
<Kyshtynbai> а вот такой ещё вопрос, не касаемо юнити и 12.04. Убунта предлагает поставить драйвера проприетарные для видеокарты. Надо ли это делать и что это даёт? ВИдеокарта радеон мобилити.
<Lex_S> не обязательно
<[Raiden]> в случае с радеоном надо пробовать. может дать чуть больше фпс в играх и если погуглить, то uvd можно заюзать - декодинг видео.
<[Raiden]> но так же может дать артефакты, лаги и т.д.
<Lex_S> скай кидал линг на патченные дрова
<Lex_S> открытые
<Lex_S> с поддержкой xvba
<Lex_S> проприетарщна имеет смысл разве что в игрушках
<Kyshtynbai> фпс меня, признацца не особо волнуют.. я не особо играю. а вот с проприетарными дровами на 11.10 были у меня артефакты и на юнити, а гномошел вообще глючил
<Kyshtynbai> спасибо, хлопцы. пока не буду ставить видимо
<Kyshtynbai> дрова
<[Raiden]> пж
<Lex_S> ну у меня после обновления mesa до версии 8.0 на mobility HD5470 вообще перестали наблюдаться какиелибо артефакты ни в гноме ни в кедах
<Lex_S> и открытых дровах*
<Kyshtynbai> !gnome3
<ubuntuhelp> Gnome 3.0 != Gnome 3 (информация и помощь в данной справке появится после принятия gnome3 в основной репозиторий проекта с версии 11.10)
<[Raiden]> в кедах кстати можно квин пересобрать, что  бы юзал openGL ES 2.0 , может по разному сказаться
<Lex_S> gles это емнип упрощённый апи
<wolf1983> снов )
<[Raiden]> да и местами быстре
<Lex_S> угу
<[Raiden]> е
<Lex_S> в основном оно нужно на мобильных плптформах
<Lex_S> qt5 будет аппаратно требовать как минимум его
<Lex_S> сейчас оно вроде как нужно для plasma-active
<Lex_S> или как оно там называется
<gdane1> народ а млуг тут собирается или у них есть свой канал?
<Lex_S> кто?
<artus> gdane1, а луг то тут зачем и причем ? ))
<artus> gdane1, и да, за 2 дня то можно было погуглить
<gdane1> за какие 2 дня?
<artus> что ты про луг спрашиваеш
<gdane1> хоспади да ни при чем
<gdane1> я просто спросил
<gdane1> что обязательно должна быть связь?
<Lex_S> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=33527 кстате для любителей потестить новые фичи уже доступно
<artus> gdane1, да я ж просто спрашиваю, они то тут каким боком , сидят себе где нить в жабирах
<gdane1> и потом а кто сказал что я фанатично млуговцев ищу?
<artus> gdane1, а связь должна быть всегда и везде :D
<gdane1> ну я просто не против оказаться на одном из их слетов а что?
<gdane1> связь - ну да, гпрс, 3г, лте и тд
<gdane1> должна быть везде
<artus> gdane1, на ланчпаде у них вроде как все контакты есть
<[Raiden]> ест ькстати 1 забавная штука, на гф8600 , закрытый драйвер не умет глес , а нуво умеет.
<artus> [Raiden], что такое глес и зачем оно надо ? мож нужное чего :D
<[Raiden]> artus: ну вообще это мод опенгл для мобилок
<artus> [Raiden], эмммм
<[Raiden]> но п ослучаю ещё и квин может ег оюзать если указать при сборке
 * artus ушол думать зачем мобилкам 8600 , или наоборот
<[Raiden]> странынй ты какой-то )
<Lex_S> artus: в твоём случе ненужное
<artus> [Raiden],  на гф8600,  это мод опенгл для мобилок ... вот и пытаюсь понять чего я пропустил
<[Raiden]> 1. глес придуман для мобильного рынка , 2. меса ег оподдерживает на десктопных видюхах некоторых
<[Raiden]> будь проще ,понимай так, как написано
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> [Raiden], ну я уже понял что оно для планшетиков и тд, ток вот нафига закрытый драйвер на 8600 должен его уметь то )) ну да ладно ))
<artus> учитывая что оно врятли шустрее опенгла
<[Raiden]> на открытом драйвере местами шустрее
<[Raiden]> на закрытом невозможно проверить
<Lex_S> мне кажется на такой мощной видюшке оно в принципе не нужно
<artus> Lex_S, нужно же )) наче поговорить будет неочем :D
<Alagos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/913753/
<Alagos> Что бы это значило?
<artus> cannot find a device for /media/usb значит
<artus> и ничего более
<Alagos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/913761/
<Alagos> А э
<Alagos> А это?
<artus> а ты туда вообще чрутнул в /media/usb то
<XuMuK> я вот тоже недопонял
<Alagos> а нужно?
<artus> Alagos, а ты тогда вообще чем занят то?
<artus> ))
<artus> Alagos, или следуеш написаному на клочках бумаги которую ты из горящего танка успел вытяянуть?
<Alagos> хм... выходит, если я создаю директорию, то ее еще и чрутить нужно? Я же через судо выполняю, неужели не хватает прав?
<Alagos> Ну для монтирования
<Alagos> А если я в /mnt монтирую, тоже нужно чрутить?
<artus> Alagos, вобщето надо прочесть для начала про то как оно там лечитцо то , хотя б на русском
<artus> так, стоп, попорядку
<artus> Alagos, в /media/usb у тебя уже подмонтировано все и все гуд, так ?
<Alagos> Ну да. Там подмонтирован раздел флешки. Все пишет, все читает. Создавать и удалять там можно
<Kyshtynbai> господа гномоводы третьи, а что же, теперь понятие "свернуть окно" изничтожили? только по правому клику по заголовку можно это сделать. И ещё, подскажите что почитать по гному 3, пожалуйста.
<artus> причем тут тогда efi то
<Alagos> Я без руля...
<Alagos> Я бы не спрашивал чего оно на него быкует, если бы сам знал
<artus> Kyshtynbai, не, можно свернуть , скрыть с глаз долой так сказать)
<artus> Kyshtynbai, но прикольнее просто выкинуть на какой нить рабочий стол отдельно )
<artus> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация:http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM   Boot-Repair: http://goo.gl/zIQJO
<artus> Alagos, бут репаир попробуй заюзать , ссулко вот ^
<Kyshtynbai> artus: угу, попробовал) пока конечно трудно сказать что-то конкретное, но вроде ничего так этот гном3)
<Kyshtynbai> и keepassx не глючит, это видимо, трабл юнити)
<Kyshtynbai> хоткеи надо зубрить, вот что.
<artus> Kyshtynbai, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6aiXmYMYm4s&feature=youtu.be
<Alagos> Капец. А почему флешка то /dev/sdb, то /dev/sdc то /dev/sdd ?
<Kyshtynbai> artus: круть) а как ты их так тягаешь, что окно со стрелочками появляецца:
<Kyshtynbai> ?
<XuMuK> контрол+стрелочки
<Kyshtynbai> XuMuK: хм... чото не пашет!
<artus> контролальт стрелочки
<Kyshtynbai> о, точно) мерси
<XuMuK> ну да) чо то я альт пропустил
<artus> Kyshtynbai, http://itmages.ru/image/view/475694/bc08d61d
<artus> Kyshtynbai, в плане , в твике выбераеш чего показать то
<Kyshtynbai> а твик у нас как называется чтоб поставить его?
<XuMuK> {g,d}conf-editor
<baronos> gnome-tweal-tool
<Kyshtynbai> о данке господа
<XuMuK> baronos: на скрине никак не он
<artus> XuMuK, не, ну в конфэдиторы лезть это перебор )
<baronos> XuMuK: неа)
<Kyshtynbai> а вот никто не юзает такие выпадающие терминалы? по нажатию ф12 они сверху приезжали. guake я вот юзал, а тут он что-то не пашет. ф12 похоже занята чем-то - она попискивает, когда нажимаешь.
<baronos> почти досмотрел кин скоро, смотрю артус с гш помогает :D
<XuMuK> Kyshtynbai: переставь на другую клавишу в чем проблема то?
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: все бы ничего я бы юзал, но он ссылки не открывает там, я его для вичата пробовал
<artus> baronos, тильда открывает и умеет , но как то нафиг )
<artus> Kyshtynbai, а смысл если можно выкинуть на какой то рабочий чтол , и если че туда прыгать )
<Kyshtynbai> XuMuK: он по идее в трей должен сворачиваться, но чото не сворачивается, а закрывается
<Kyshtynbai> artus: ну эт да, просто уж привых к guake
<Kyshtynbai> там в чем плюс? правишь конфиг какой-нить, а под окном например браузер с мануалом
<baronos> artus: пробовал все и тильда не умеет к сожалению, я костыль делал но не доделал с гном-терминалом
<artus> Kyshtynbai, некоторое время на кедах отучило маня от всяких привычек, возможно в этом плане мне как то проще чего то новое теперь воспринять ))
<artus> baronos, чего не умеет? умеет она все
<Kyshtynbai> хехе, ну, вариантов нету, бум привыкать)
<artus> baronos, http://hastebin.com/qokedifefi.hs
<artus> baronos, костылестроитель ))
<baronos> artus: гыыыы, ну все моя на тильда ушел :D
 * Kyshtynbai всех благодарит за помощь и идёт спать.
<artus> baronos, :D
<Kyshtynbai> кстати я гоню. guake пашет нормально).
<[Raiden]> !near
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='near'
<[Raiden]> !tt near
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='tt near'
<[Raiden]> не то окно
<baronos> artus: не работает открывание ссылок
<artus> baronos, толи контрл зажать, толи шифт
<baronos> artus: работает открывание ссылок :D
<baronos> artus: я вспомнил почему не стал юзать их с вичатом, при запуске иногда вичат запускался в маленьком размере
<Kyshtynbai> слушайте, а прикольный этот третий гном, прям оторвацца не могу
<baronos> :)
<artus> Kyshtynbai, там вот ток воткни плагин который трей на верх выносит, и вообще красота )
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: вот если что полезный сайт https://extensions.gnome.org/
<Kyshtynbai> artus: а кстати и в правом нижнем неплохо, по наводке мыши) хотя надо да, попробовать
<Kyshtynbai> baronos: данке!
<baronos> ставятся с сайта, хотя у тебя уже 3.4 так что там мало еще расширений
<Kyshtynbai> а вот при наводе на "обзор"(верхний левый) слева такая фигня появляется с кнопками, как она называется и можно ли ея потвикать?
<baronos> док чтоли?
<Kyshtynbai> видимо да)
<[Raiden]> размер иконок можно вроде менять и можно сделать что бы в обычном режиме был, только в моем расширении он был справа в обычном.
<baronos> есть расширение которое скрывает его, и есть расширение которое выносит его на раб стол по типу дока будет http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bgsPxL4k6oI
<Kyshtynbai> ооо отлично
<Kyshtynbai> скрывать не надо, а вот кнопки поменьше сделать и побольше их напихать
<artus> побольшеее, побооольшееее :D
<Kyshtynbai> угу) я люблю когда много кнопок). и трей большой люблю).
<baronos> artus: опять груб обновился за сегодня второй раз))
<Kyshtynbai> всё ушёл спать) всем мерси.
<artus> baronos, ммм, неа ))
<[Raiden]> тут та же история что и с  юнити, берем наприме р 1920х1080. и долго считать не надо, что бы понять, что на горизонтальный док влезит иконок ощутимо больше. И чем меньше их размер, тем больше разница.
<[Raiden]> првавда я вроде видел расширение и с доком внизу
<baronos> у меня расширение которое не показывает несколько открытых иконок одного приложения, а все это в контекстном меню.
<artus> как то больше 10ка то и не нужно, да и быстропускалка есть ) хотя некоторым нравится вытянуть все что есть в меню )
<baronos> гугл плей предложил мне купить альбом нирваны))
<[Raiden]> у меня кажется 18 сча + индикатор столов, меню типа пуск, 2 кнопки-выдвижные ящики  , часы и трей
<[Raiden]> и ещё есть немног оместа )
<[Raiden]> хотя 1680х
<baronos> мне с разрешением 1280х1024 за глаза хватает гном3, а вот юнити аж раздражительно выглядит с её лаунчером
<[Raiden]> ну в общем то что я описал - просто классическая панель + таскбар иконками. Ничего передового, но зато реально всё вмещается
<[Raiden]> говоря иначе, всё это давно продумано. )
<[Raiden]> боковой док будет удобен на пленшете который держится длинной стороной вертикально :) Или говоря конроче, если взять монитор прямоугодный, с обычной панелью и перевернуть на 90 градусов
<[Raiden]> гг
<artus> [Raiden], ага, будет удобен на планшете ))) ну так на планшет то и совать надо )
<artus> впринципе, ковш на полтора куба очень нужен будет вам на вашем тракторе, но пока трактора нет, мы вам его впилим на мопедку)))
<[Raiden]> вероятность того что будут планшеты с гном3 не более чем 50на50 , с юнити может быть - марк ненормальный, может ещё денег потратить даром.
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> мне гном3 подходит больше с психологической точки зрения, визуально он симметрично построен. пространсво разделено на три части 1) панель - слева обзор центр часы спрва апплеты. 2) меню обзор - слева избранные приложения центр
<baronos> превью открытых окон справа рабочие столы. 3) по тому же принципу и меню приложений. И пространство как то больше кажется из-за обзора
<artus> baronos, нутыгад ,  панель - слева обзор центр часы спрва апплеты. <====я сломался на этом :D
<baronos> artus: гыы, ну как то в половину четвертого мыслю не так стандартно а пишу и того подавно запутанно :D
<artus> та даа
#ubuntu-ru 2012-04-04
<artus> @mode -b *!*antono@*
<[koshka]> Ля ля ля
<[koshka]> artus, :-P
<tonius> всем привет! )
<tonius> http://paste.ubuntu.com/914025/
<tonius> как это вылечить кто-нить знает? :)
<tonius> при установке любого пакета в конце пишет эту ерунду
<tonius> я пытался поставить драйвер контроллера... потом плюнул на это дело, а ошибка эта меня теперь всюду преследует
<andrex> tonius: sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/имя_пакета.prerm
<Kyshtynbai> Хлопцы, как глянуть, какая версия программы находится в репах? МНе понять, ставить ли из реп, или качать исходник. 12.04
<bosyi> Kyshtynbai, sudo apt-cache show firefox
<Kyshtynbai> спасибо
<tonius> andrex абалдеть, спасибо
<tonius> а с этим как быть? http://paste.ubuntu.com/914076/
<andrex> tonius: через синаптик зависимости исправь или также как впредыдущий раз только удали пакет через purge потом
<andrex> улетел)
<Kyshtynbai> братцы, как в третьегноме убрать с правого верхнего угла значок "специальные возможности"?
<andrex> удалить их вабще да и всё, если ненужны)
<StealthVipera47> Test
<chapt> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=184435.0 господа, я так понимаю ч то теперь днски нужно будет прописывать в /etc/network/interfaces ?
<TheFalkorr> сфигали?резолв конф
<User206[web]> народ, всем привет) с проблемкой не поможете?
<chapt> TheFalkorr ну там же сказано что resol.conf в 12.04 будет переписываться, хотя вообще не пойму зачем это было вводить и кому это надо
<wolf1983> User206[web]: с проблемкой никто не поможет. А вот подсказать это другой разговор )
<NoOova> да уж... глупо действительно будет если базовая система (то что кроме иксов) будет отличаться от дебиана
<JohnDoe_71Rus> если не ошибаюсь, резорлвконф давно переписывается нетворк манагером
<sharikoff> man chatr
<sharikoff> костыль конечно..
<sharikoff> но работает
<sharikoff> а в интерфейсес давно можно было писать и днс и маршруты вроде
<chapt> ресолвконф то переписывается, но нетворк менеджер на ланный момент легко выпиливается из системы, а тут этого делать настоятельно не рекомендуют
<sharikoff> тот кто придумал нм ушел работать в эпл =)
<sharikoff> нагадил и свалил
<chapt> аминь
<chapt> ну я бы не сказал что нагадил, для обычного пользователя настроить pppoe или vpn да и сеть с помощью менеджера гораздо проще стало
<sharikoff> по поводу днс
<sharikoff> лейбенсмиттельгешефт как говорят немцы
<sharikoff> Optional kann bei dieser Methode noch der DNS-Server manuell gesetzt werden. Hierfür ist das Paket resolvconf erforderlich und folgender Eintrag:
<sharikoff>     dns-nameservers 192.168.0.1 10.10.0.2
<sharikoff> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/interfaces тут
<chapt> sharikoff это теперь так в interfaces  нужно будет их прописывать?
<sharikoff> это так уже пишут как года два
<sharikoff> причем года два как это я тока видел
<sharikoff> может и раньше
<chapt> просто как бы в resolv.conf  просто пишется nameserver 8.8.8.8
<chapt> поэтому и удивила такая запись, никогда ей не пользовался )
<alogic> нормальный гугловый днс, ничего удивительного ;)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кстати да, есть тенденция от релиза к релизу ужесточать правила в конфигах. br0 прописаный на 10.04 тормозит загрузку сетевых интерфейсов на 11.10. наверно надо дополнять запись как тут https://help.ubuntu.com/11.10/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html
<Tmin10> 3 дня не включал комп, сегодня включил, обновился, теперь падает хромиум с ошибкой сегментации, падает опера, падает java под netbeans
<NoOova> Господа, как задается разрешение в консоли??
<NoOova> ато у меня экран в tty квадратный
<Tmin10> с хромиумом и prelink -u --all делал, и конфиг удалял и переустанавливал
<NoOova> а монитор широкий
<Tmin10> что ещё можно сделать?
<Tmin10> да, хромиум падат не один, а ещё вместе с ним у мя разлогинивается текущий юзер и появляется экран входа в системцу
<Tmin10> и кажется вылетает юнити
<andrex> NoOova: dpkg-reconfigure console-setup и там неяешь
<andrex> чрт это размер шрифта, само разрешение в настройках grub помоему
<Tmin10> джава с такой штуко рушится: SIGSEGV (0xb) at pc=0x00f8d2d1, pid=7476, tid=2974190448
<NoOova> andrex: спс :)
<Tmin10> блин, даже браузер не могу открыть, чтобы нормально погуглить(
<Tmin10> так, пидгвин тоже падает(
<andrex> !log > Tmin10
<ubuntuhelp> Tmin10, please see my private message
<Tmin10> ну я понял
<Tmin10> ошибка сегментации в хромиуме
<Tmin10> и всё
<Tmin10> *сегментирования
<NoOova> andrex: там нету размера консоли
<NoOova> там тока шрифты
<andrex> NoOova: в /etc/default/grub
<NoOova> andrex: а потом что?
<NoOova> чтото вроде grub-update помоему надо
<NoOova> update-grub2 наверное
<Tmin10> кстати, можно конфигуратор граба заюзать, там и раздрешения и шрифты
<andrex> NoOova: сначала надо добавить чтото типа vga=768
<andrex> !grub > NoOova
<ubuntuhelp> NoOova, please see my private message
<NoOova> andrex: я там разрешение груба прописал 1600 на 900
<User933[web]> Всем привет, может кто подскажет, у меня проблема, при загрузке lightdm грузится на пол экрана и получается эффект картинка скроллится в этой половине экрана, версия 12.04, заранее спасибо
<NoOova> так это не то
<NoOova> это разрешение в грубе...
<andrex> NoOova: там есть разрешение в консоли параметр cmdlinedefault="" помоему и в нём прописать vga=нужное тебе
<andrex> test
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Failed!
<andrex> !framebuffer > NoOova
<ubuntuhelp> NoOova, please see my private message
<wolf1983> User933[web]: а чем 11.10 не устроил? о_О
<User179[web]> есть кто?
<Tmin10> так, на форуме нашёл ещё 2х человек с такой же проблемой на новом ядре, ещё у кого то такие ошибки есть?
<User179[web]> КАКИЕ РЕПОЗИТЬОРИИ ПОДДЕРЖИВАЮТ УБУНТУ 9.10 ИЛИ 8.04
<User179[web]> ОЧЕНЬ НАДО
<openvoid> с того света поддержки нет
<Tmin10> 8.04 то должно вроде поддерживаться
<Tmin10> там LTE на 5 лет
<Tmin10> ой, больше
<openvoid> ну если только 8.04
<wolf1983> User179[web]: и не надо кричать )
<Tmin10> а, не, 8.04 до 2011 года
<Tmin10> 12 мая 2011
<User179[web]> ))
<openvoid> тады ой
<Tmin10> 9.10 до
<Tmin10> 29 апреля 2011
<User179[web]> это чо значит бритва?))
<Tmin10> так что всё закончилось
<User179[web]> Поддерживаемые операционные системы      RedHat Enterprise Linux 4.0 AS (кроме ядра 2.6.9-5.EL-hugemem-i686);     RedHat Enterprise Linux 5.4;     OpenSUSE 11.2 Desktop;     SUSE Linux Enterprise Server 10;     SUSE Linux Enterprise Server 10 SP1, SP2, SP3;     SUSE Linux Enterprise Server 11;     Slackware Linux 10.2 (только ядро 2.4.31);     Slackware Linux 12.0 (толькÐ
<wolf1983> User179[web]: а смысл в машину времени играть?
<User179[web]> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS Desktop; Ubuntu 9.10 Desktop; Debian Lenny 5.0;
<openvoid> User179[web], а что ставишь? может оно и на олее позднем заведется
<User179[web]> а ПО VipNet на друггое новое не встает
<Tmin10> ну всё, не поддерживается всё это уже
<User179[web]> Vip Net  coordinator для Linux
<openvoid> вот тебе и минусы но-фри софта под линукс
<Tmin10> ух ты, 12.04 будет поддерживаться до 17 года
<User179[web]> какие аналоги убунту из этого списка примерно с такими же командами есть?
<User179[web]> чтобы не больно ковыряться
<openvoid> команды командами но ему возможно ядро определенное нужно
<openvoid> и либси
<openvoid> проще наверное где то в инете найти двд с этими старыми версиями и без репозиториев обойтись
<User179[web]> хреново без репозиториев то
<User179[web]> потребуется установить дополнительные пакеты требующиеся для ViPNet Coordinator-а, а именно gcc со всеми зависимостями и kernel-headers-modules соответствующий вашему ядру.
<openvoid> в двд этоесть
<openvoid> хотя раз он компилируется, то может прокатить свежий дистрибутив с ванильным старым ядром, но это сложнее запустить
<User179[web]> <openvoid> в двд этоесть
<User179[web]> дай пажалусто ссылочку
<openvoid> у меня нет, попробуй посмотреть на mirror.yandex.ru как составлено имя для текущих дистрибутивов для двд поставки, переложить на старый лад и в поиск, например proisk.ru
<andrex> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04.4/release/
<andrex> не поддерживает эта софтина выше *.*.24 ядро и мёртвая она помоему
<User179[web]> а ну ее то я уже нашел
<User179[web]> она раздается на офф сайте еще
<User179[web]> вообще ребят если честно вся компания vipNet Добивает
<User179[web]> щас поюзаю и думаю не в радости от их продуктов останусь,слишком уж все красиво написано
<User179[web]> отзовы можете сказать по ней свои?
<User179[web]> кто еще скажет , чтот не нашел, до какого SUSE Linux Enterprise Server 11; поддерживается?
<openvoid> если это тот vipnet который я думаю, типа впн для организаций, то под виндой оно вроде ничего
<andrex> и опенсусе тут каким боком вабще?
<Tmin10> всё, запустил старое ядро и перестало падать
<Tmin10> видимо в новом ядре допустили ошибки
<openvoid> просто в новом ядре всё чуть чуть меняется и старые проги переписывать нужно
<User179[web]> Debian Lenny 5.0 Окончание срока поддержки февраль 2012 г . Ухахахха. Ну я не могу, капец просто)))))) И на чо ставить?)))))
<User179[web]> опен сус? а дак это у них список ОС поддерживаемых написан
<User179[web]> чисто остается надежда на альт линукс
<User179[web]> 18 касарей правда стоит.....
<User179[web]> зато и фстэк сертефицирован, вот только надо ли это
<Tmin10> openvoid: ну не настолько же, чтобы падали почти все проги, включая наутилус?
<openvoid> Tmin10, если впринципе скомпилировалось, то это уже баги
<User179[web]> выдает при установке kernel panic not syncing attempted to kill init что это ubuntu 8.04
<User179[web]> качал с офф сайта
<User179[web]> чтоже делать
<UNIm95> User179[web]: грузи ядро с безопасными настройками
<openvoid> теперь это врядли кто починит
<UNIm95> openvoid почему?
<openvoid> 8.04 поддержка исткла
<UNIm95> openvoid сервера еще год будет
<openvoid> гм User179[web], вот тебе и репы
<openvoid> там может ядро не самое новое но без баги что тебе мешает
<[koshka]> Доброе утро
<Kaco> hello guys
<Kaco> anybody could advise me of some other russian irc channel where there isn't UTF8 being used, i need to test win-1251 codepage
<SergeyIT>  [koshka], привет, это у тебя утро, у нас уже обед )
<[koshka]> 11.50 у меня :-D
<openvoid> Kaco, irc.dalnet.ru server
<Kaco> openvoid, great thanks!! going there :)
<[koshka]> SergeyIT, так что у меня тоже почти обед
<TheFalkorr> хех
<TheFalkorr> долбанный хабуб
<SergeyIT> чего ругаешься
<TheFalkorr> где?
<TheFalkorr> или ты не в курсе, что такое хабуб?
<SergeyIT> Пыльные и песчаные бури, приходящие из пустыни Сахара  также известны как самум , хамсин  (в Египте  и Израиле ) и хабуб  (в Судан е)
<wolf1983> гугл рулит )
<Onkeltem> Привет. А можно как-то выключить подтверждение о выходе в gnome-terminal?
<Onkeltem> В смысле, когда запущена в терминале какая-нить прилада
<SergeyIT>  ^C
<Onkeltem> SergeyIT: ?
<Onkeltem> SergeyIT: запускаешь gnome-terminal, открываешь там MC, пробуешь закрыть окно терминала, он говорит что есть активная прилада и типа уверены, что хотите выйти?
<baronos> Onkeltem: можно открывать так gnome-terminal -e mc и тогда он не будет спрашивать выход
<[Raiden]> люди иногда закрывают активные терминалы. Запрос не просто так придуман.
<SergeyIT> да бог с ним, пусть прерываются проги в неизвестном месте, к примеру - шифрование раздела, кому он нужен этот раздел
<Amblnb> В настройках вроде была возможность отменить запросы.
<Amblnb> Что может заставить коньки очень медленно обновлятся? Конфиги не трогал, в консоль ничего не сыпет.
<TheFalkorr> Amblnb: ну может интервал обновления в конфиге?
<Amblnb> TheFalkorr: он там секунды 3 стоит
<Amblnb> Хотя не, уже ажили
<Amblnb> Значь скрипты выризающие со странички текс стали тормозить
<User846[web]> привет всем)
<maniakmtb_> Hi!
<baronos> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<urop9H> Kernel panic
<urop9H> чтож делать
<alogic> не паниковать, прежде всего.
<urop9H> ядро то уже паникует)
<urop9H> при установке убунту 8.04.4
<urop9H> на вируал боксе ставлю
<icat72> Ни разу не встречал паникующее ядро (
<andrex> а чего ты ожидал от мёртвой ос)
<urop9H> вот
<urop9H> http://s019.radikal.ru/i606/1204/73/cc651d75946b.jpg
<urop9H> дак надо ее по любому
<urop9H> либо 9.10 , но она сто пудов не поддерживается
<urop9H> а 8.04.4 лтс до 2013
<maniakmtb_> На убунте при перезагрузкке не стартует служба удаленых раб. стол. пока не войдеш в систему. Как с этем бороться?
 * baronos тоже полюбому нужен мерседес
<urop9H> фото бешенства ядра http://s019.radikal.ru/i606/1204/73/cc651d75946b.jpg
<urop9H> На убунте при перезагрузкке не стартует служба удаленых раб. стол. пока не войдеш в систему. Как с этем бороться?
<urop9H> а как входишь запускается?
<urop9H> обычно демон вручную запускать надо, это когда он сам и до и после входа не запускается
<urop9H> а так в какие долбанные файлы прописывать автозапуск))
<urop9H> если надо щас найду в какие
<icat72> Спасибо)
<SergeyIT> это что было
<urop9H> кто знает как irc web настроить?
<urop9H> сервер
<gdane> вроде в rc надо прописать для автозапуска
<gdane> я не помню точно
<urop9H> наподобии того, где мы сейчас все сидим)
<urop9H> щас скажу
<SergeyIT> я на стуле
<gdane> ну я думаю разные есть irc сервера и наверняка каждый из них по-разному ставится
 * icat72 сидит в телефоне
<gdane> *сидит в кресле
<alogic> urop9H: на webchat.freenode.net можно взять код для встраивания
<gdane> народ если в вирт боксе поднять два сервера за натом, то они внутри виртбокса будут видны?
<gdane> я так понимаю там просто будет своя вирт сеть
<alogic> будут, у меня это работает
<gdane> да я просто думаю как побороть тупизм pxe  d dbhn,jrct
<icat72> ))
<gdane> тупизм в виртбоксе
<gdane> он только с натом работает
<urop9H> <gdane> народ если в вирт боксе поднять два сервера за натом, то они внутри виртбокса будут видны?
<urop9H> там в свойствах вируалок есть Сеть
<gdane> есть
<urop9H> и несколько сетевых адаптеров подключать \можно
<maniakmtb_> сейчас если удаленно перезагружу убунту подключиться заново не смогу
<urop9H> и назначать
<gdane> хмм а это идея
<gdane> пасиб
 * wolf1983 сидит на работе >_<
<gdane> просто у меня настроено все уже для pxe загрузки
<gdane> и в качестве тфтп и pxe и nfs серверов мой домашний комп
<gdane> а если гостевому компу дать установку загружаться с pxe и адаптер сети поставить в бридж то ip ему не выдается
<gdane> вот думал придется поднимать еще один вирт комп и на нем поднимать сервак для сетевой загрузки
<[Raiden]> andrex: я недавно 6.0.6 ставил ан посмотреть, а ты уже 8.04 в мертвые записал. Оно конечно уже не живое, но это ещё не причина паниковать.
<urop9H> <gdane> со всем тобой перечисленным не сталкивался
<urop9H> и небыло вроде необходимости
<gdane> ну я просто скомпилил ядро и некую фс - хочу заморочиться с эмбеддед системами
<urop9H> для чего тебе это
<gdane> для того чтобы в разрабы со временем уйти
<gdane> достало админить
<gdane> а вот фиг - не работает с двумя адаптерами
<urop9H> можно по русски)
<[Raiden]> urop9H: ещё можно по-русски
<[Raiden]> )
<gdane> по-русски - я админ, но админить линукс чистый мало контор которые меня бы взяли, на линукс + винду - винда задолбала по самые помидоры + задолбало помогать людям которые все ломают. да и скучно - опять все одно и тоже
<gdane> кроме администрирования меня еще интересуют оси для встраеваемых компов
<JohnDoe_71Rus> gdane: нормально, делал сетевую загрузку в virtualbox потом сетевую установку
<gdane> например тот же embedded linux, angstrom и прочее
<gdane> у меня норм ядро грузится, а вот когда доходит дело до Using IPI No-Shortcut mode пишет что kernel panic и Please append a correct "root" boot option
<[koshka]> ^_^
<urop9H> )))
<urop9H> ваще паника
<urop9H> хоть бы один сказал чо с этим делать реально
<artus> gdane, поднимай kvm и на него виртуалки ставь )
<urop9H> а то все молчат) в нете тоже не нашел)
<gdane> в конфиге pxe - append root=/dev/nfs nfsroot=мой ip:/path_to_nfs
 * baronos подмигнул [koshka]
<artus> gdane, а там тебе и pxe, и остальные плюшки )
<gdane> артус ну у меня настроено уже все
<NoOova> [koshka]: пыщ
<gdane> грабли в том что когда мост + pxe  в сислоге пишет что мол дхцп сервак выделяет виртбоксу ip а эта падла не хочет принимать его
<artus> gdane, в вбоксе на поигратцо? на квме вполне себе решение для напостоянку :)
<wolf1983> gdane: Москва не сразу строилась ) А вы хотите, чтобы все свои дела побросали и кинулись вас советами забрасывать да помогать )
<gdane> нет не хочу
<gdane> гугл я уже излазил
<gdane> там решения тож нет
<artus> gdane, да и если хостовые системны не форточки то квм очень и очень
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а может быть дело в dhcp? что то читал про его донастройки
<gdane> там пишут что баг известен и блаблабла и что якобы в последней версии виртбокса решено
<wolf1983> gdane: это виртуалбокс не принимает ип?
<gdane> да
<wolf1983> оч странно о_О
<gdane> в сислоге dhcp запрос и dhcp ответ сервера с выделением ip
<gdane> а ставишь нат + pxe тут же работает встроенный дхцп у вирта и бокс применяет выделенный ему айпишник
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а какую систему грузишь? у меня netboot 11.10 и 12.04 нормально запустились и установились
<wolf1983> но это уже не то?
<gdane> гружу ангстром
<JohnDoe_71Rus> правда виртуалбокс на офтопике был
<gdane> волф кстати я не просил именно эту проблему решать - я просто спросил а если я подниму второго гостя то внутри ната они поидее должны быть доступны друг другу?
<[koshka]> NoOova, тыщ
<gdane> а ты на меня взъелся
<gdane> о пока я тут все писал установился второй гость
<gdane> лан пойду собаку гулять и потом настрою там сервак
<artus> gdane, ты это , попробуй пока не пошол гулять закинуть вопрос на #vbox , на фриноде есть тут, авось они чего подскажут
<gdane> ок спс
<User853[web]> mount: специально устройство 192.168.39.34:/home/user/Рабочий\стол/РАБОЧАЯ не существует из за чего такая фигня?
<User853[web]> пинги до компа идут
<User853[web]> fstab: 192.168.39.34:/home/user/Рабочий\стол/РАБОЧАЯ /home/user/Рабочая ext4 defaults
<User853[web]> *всем привет*
<artus> fstab: 192.168.39.34:/home/user/Рабочий\стол/РАБОЧАЯ /home/user/Рабочая ext4 defaults  <=== это чего такое ?
<Onkeltem> o_O
<andrex> !smbfs
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='smbfs'
<User669[web]> добрый день
<NoOova> блин как же медленно писать в перле на curses...
<User669[web]> поскажите как записать образ убунты на usb флешку, для последующей установки с нее
 * NoOova мечтает о консольной вижуал студии
<artus> User669[web], unetbootin
<User669[web]> СПС!
<NoOova> User669[web]: usb-creator-gtk
<JohnDoe_71Rus> NoOova: вижуал и консоль. противоречия не находишь?
<icat72> Подскажите для убунты аналог mathcad
<andrex> User853[web]: //server/share /mountpoint smbfs userid=foo,passwd=bar,rw 0 0 -както так см man fstab man smbclient
<artus> andrex, ext4 defaults  забыл :D
<andrex> гг
<andrex> не нтфс круче будет)
<wolf1983> gdane: по идее должны \отходил\
<[Raiden]> icat72: попробуй погуглить maple и matlab
<alogic> icat72: посмотри на scilab и octave
<icat72> Спс
<NoOova> JohnDoe_71Rus: я же написал Curses. противоречия не находишь?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> NoOova: понятия не имею что это за фигня =)
<NoOova> ну например mc знаеш что такое?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> коммандер?
<NoOova> консольный файловый менеджер
<NoOova> но он же не как баш
<NoOova> у него и окошки есть
<NoOova> и менюшки
<NoOova> и все это рисовать в коде довольно муторно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> угу. а еще знаю турбопаскаль :)
<NoOova> )))))) juf
<NoOova> ога
<JohnDoe_71Rus> забыл как эта библиотека для окошек называлась там
<NoOova> я помню только crt
<alogic> трубо-поскакал
<NoOova> но из всей црт я юзал только clrscr() =)
<umren> icat72 sagemath ставь
<umren> icat72 там полный пакейдж няшек
<icat72> Попробую , спасибр
<umren> icat72 там есть все, 2д 3д графики любые вычисления и работает консольно или с гуем в браузере
<icat72> Линейная алгебра норм?
<umren> http://www.sagemath.org/doc/tutorial/tour_linalg.html
<icat72> Я с телефона
<umren> там есть все
<umren> самый адекватный пакет
<umren> icat72 и он бесплатный и опен сурс)
<baronos> кто сейчас с гном3.4 есть тут?
<SergeyIT> icat72, если скорость нужна - C++ - QT, QWt, GSL
<SergeyIT>  baronos, ты
<baronos> SergeyIT: нет еще)
<andrex> !baronos
<ubuntuhelp> Основной пользователь GNOME Shell в комьюнити. По всем вопросам о GNOME 3 к нему.
<andrex> неоправдываешь надежд наших
<SergeyIT>  baronos, да ты ленивым становишься )
<andrex> baronos: чё опять систему поломал))
<baronos> гыы, неее, я баг репорт состовляю, и мне надо знать у кого из под коробки работет ctrl+alt+tab в меню Activities
<[Raiden]> если в 12.04 уже 3.4 то я могу в виртуалке посмотреть
<andrex> девойсните бароноса, а то он уже 2 сутки помоему с + сидит)
<artus> baronos, те плючик мешает?
<artus> Ж)
<baronos> неа)
<baronos> как то не заботит он :D
<alogic> сплюснутый baronos :)
<artus> вот и я  том же ))
<[Raiden]> видимо ещё не 3.4 или не надо )
 * [Raiden] снова афк
<andrex> а ну я понял он квоту на гадости зарабатывает) 3 суток свойсом один бан прощают)
<Kyshtynbai> baronos: я на три.четыре
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: открой меню обзор нажми ctrl+alt+tab и выбери Приложения например, он должен перейти в приложения и можно стрелочками клавы выбирать приложения
<Kyshtynbai> глючит. нажимаю комбинацию, на долю секунды прявляет окошечко с какими-то иконками, разгляеть не успеваю и тут же пропадает
<baronos> вот так примерно выглядит http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=15dPwEggCdA&feature=youtu.be
<Kyshtynbai> хотя нет, вроде работает. не совсем правда понятно зачем это
<baronos> эт че у меня клавиатура такая? что мне приходится отключать плагин gnome-settings-daemon чтоб заработала
<[Raiden]> я тут себе клаву нашел. Из раздела дешево и сердито: http://www.genius.ru/products.aspx?pnum=19236&archive=0
<[Raiden]> а на кнопку флип3д можно повесить "все окна" или превью в вашем гноме
<alogic> скрины у них, как обычно, перепутаны :)
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], О, даже СД с драйвером есть )
<alogic> кстати, а что они там понимают под джойстиком?..
<UbuntuUser> Здравствуйте.
<baronos> [Raiden]: у меня такая вот http://www.dsystem.com.br/loja/images/Image2/DSYSgeniusslimstarkkb2050u.gif
<UbuntuUser> Я хотел бы решить совместно с вами свою проблему.
<UbuntuUser> В инете нет решения.
<UbuntuUser> Запускаю netbeans 7.1.1 в ubuntu 11.10 . В панели значек появился а сама среда не открывается.
<Kyshtynbai>  чото я не пойму, а как экстеншены-то ставить? вроде прямо с сайта можно, а куда тыкать не ясно
<SergeyIT> baronos, поезжай на чемнионат по бросанию клав - чемпионом будешь
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=br7ctT7JzFA
<alogic> UbuntuUser: какая java стоит в системе? если open-jdk, сноси к чертям и ставь sun'овскую.
<[Raiden]> У меня сча слимовая клава от гигабайта ,попакупалась срочно, т.к. прошлую убил. В общем не очень нравится , буду менять. Как бы  не очень четкий клик и шум )
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: так как версия у тебя ппц какая свежая, то расширений там пока мало будет.
<SergeyIT> UbuntuUser, запусти из терминала и посмотри, что говорит
<[Raiden]> baronos: твоя тоже ничего
<UbuntuUser> SergeyIT, как не подскажешь?
<baronos> [Raiden]: удобная, особенно мультимедиа клавиши, на них все повесил что нужно прям болдею :D
<Kyshtynbai> угу, понятно. сайт кривоватый у них, хоть бы категории сделали, а тоо всё в кучу. спасибо.
<[Raiden]> baronos: яно
<[Raiden]> с*
<SergeyIT> UbuntuUser, открой терминал, набери netbeans или типа этого
<UbuntuUser> SergeyIT, Нет такой команды
<SergeyIT> ну netb + TAB TAB и посмотри подходящую команду
<UbuntuUser> SergeyIT, только содержимое каталога программы показывает
<SergeyIT> не понял
<alogic> UbuntuUser: а ты как и какой netbeans ставил? с сайта или из репозиториев убунты?
<UbuntuUser> alogic, Версия 7.1.1 c сайта
<alogic> в первом случае, с высокой вероятностью исполняемый файл где-то внутри твоего домашнего каталога
<alogic> щас я гляну как это у меня на домашней машине...
<SergeyIT> alogic, телепат )
<alogic> да просто влез как-то давно в аналогичную фигню :)
<alogic> и жаву "родную" сносить пришлось и заменять на sun
<SergeyIT> в смысле - вляпался?))
<alogic> угу:))
<SergeyIT> UbuntuUser, а чего из реп не поставил?
<UbuntuUser> SergeyIT, ввожу net + TAB там в списке нет netbeans. Ввожу netb + Tab терминал дополняет netbeans-7.1.1/ и выводит мне каталог.
<UbuntuUser> Точнее его содержимое
<alogic> SergeyIT: в репах только один из вариантов. если нужен скажем пхп-вариант, репы не подходят.
<alogic> в общем у меня запускатся так: sh ~/netbeans/bin/netbeans
<SergeyIT> UbuntuUser, так это у тебя в домашней папке директория нетбинса.
<UbuntuUser> alogic, из репозиториев не ставил потому что лень смотреть какая там версия. Охота просто поновее...
<alogic> попробуй sh ~/netbeans-7.1.1/bin/netbeans
<UbuntuUser> (java:11529): Gtk-WARNING **: Загружаемый модуль тем не найден в module_path: «pixmap»,
<[Raiden]> там же кнопка установки
<[Raiden]> ой, чат отскролило
<alogic> warning'и можно смело пропускать, я думаю.
<alogic> ищи что-нибудь страшное :)
<UbuntuUser> Netbeans опять запустился, но опять же только значок в панели. В терминале 4 этих ошибки и все.
<alogic> покажи где-нибудь на http://paste.pro, что выведет: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<alogic> десять против одного, это косяк опенжабы.
<UbuntuUser> не много-то...
<UbuntuUser> Есть только одна альтернатива в группе ссылок java: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/bin/java Настраивать нечего.
<UbuntuUser> и все
<alogic> значит видимо я прав.
<UbuntuUser> Как мне поступать?
<alogic> ставить Sun Java
<alogic> щас выгребу пару линков
<wolf1983> оспади зачем вам ява то потребовалась ))
<alogic> для netbeans.
<alogic> уродство которое стоит по умолчанию, неюзабельно по определению.
<Kyshtynbai> что ты имеешь против джавы)?
<UbuntuUser> Хаха
<wolf1983> alogic: на телефоне? о_О
<UinstonS> привет всем, живые есть? отказал shockwave flash и в хроме и в фаэрфоксе, переустановил не помогло, подскажите плиз)
<alogic> при чем здесь телефон?
<wolf1983> alogic: Среда разработки NetBeans по умолчанию поддерживала разработку для платформ J2SE и J2EE. Начиная с версии 6.0 Netbeans поддерживает разработку для мобильных платформ J2ME, C++ (только g++) и PHP без установки дополнительных компонентов.
<alogic> wolf1983: вот у меня случай именно для php. но самому netbeans нужна java в системе. причем только и именно Sun Java
<alogic> UbuntuUser: мой давешний твит по теме, пользуйся -> Утомили глюки open-аналога Java в Ubuntu, пришлось ставить Sun'овскую. Как сделать, нашел тут: http://j.mp/9wnFZM и тут: http://j.mp/3Oa2uF
<wolf1983> alogic: ясно
<UbuntuUser> Аааааааааа.... Парни парни парни... Еще одна хреновина вылезла после обновления системы сегодня. http://paste.pro/5147054
<alogic> охнифигасе.
<alogic> еще и кофе кончился. щас вернусь :)
<User907[web]> привет. проблема с установкой убунты
<UbuntuUser> alogic, поситаю.
<UbuntuUser> )))
<User907[web]> установка доходит до менюшки выбора языка. потом установка. и после того как выбираешь установку виснет черный экран
<User907[web]> кто подскажет что сделать надо?
<icat72> Хм
<wolf1983> User907[web]: это из разряда фантастики ) если видно начало установки должна быть видна и сама установка. там меняется то только то что картинки бегают да текст внизу меняется о_О
<User907[web]> 2 разных дистрибутива
<wolf1983> User907[web]: может с видюхой траблы?
<User907[web]> сначала какую то сборку, потом официальный клиент
<User907[web]> и проблема одна. не появляются меню установки
<artus> официальный клиент? Oo
<User907[web]> с видюхой не может проблеем быть. на винде все отлично работает
<artus> User907[web], ати?
<User907[web]> да, ати. официальный клиент, я имею ввиду с этого сайта:)
<artus> User907[web], официальный клиент чего? с какого этого сайта? ))) а на предмет ати - на форуме расписано
<User907[web]> можно ссылочку тогда?
<artus> там есть строка поиска, туда и печатай ati установка
<artus> forum.ubuntu.ru
<UbuntuUser> http://paste.pro/5147054 как исправить?
<User907[web]> у меня даже система не устанавливается. после менюшки с установкой виснет черный экран
<artus> UbuntuUser, http://goo.gl/XFxX7
<artus> User907[web], ну или лечить этот баг, или брать альтернейт образ и с него ставить
<User907[web]> пытался с 2ух разных образов. результат один
<artus> да хоть с 3х, телепатов здесь нет, чтоб понять с чего ты там ставил
<artus> User907[web], http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/ выбирай альтернейт какой тебе нравится и с него ставь
<artus> User907[web], у тебя трабла с видео собственно :)
<artus> @devoice baronos XuMuK
<User907[web]> тогда почему с виндой все качественно работает?
<artus> User907[web], а причем тут венда вообще, ты венду ставиш?
<User907[web]> траблы с видео. тогда почему вся видеокарта работает стабильно с 7кой?
<abra> User907[web], патаму шта у них есть спеки видеокарты и они пилят качественные дрова?
<artus> User907[web], а возвращайся  ты на семерку, а ? если ты читать не умееш и не видиш того чего тебе пишут , и паралельно пиши в представительство ати - почму ж вы такие нехорошие такие кривые драйвера под линуксь пишете
<User907[web]> больше дельных советов и ненависти представители сообщества linux
<SergeyIT> а на 3 буквы посылать не хорошо )
<artus> !win | User907[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User907[web]: Читать срочно! От начала и до конца: http://anticopyright.ru/wiki/Linux_это_НЕ_Windows ! Дальнейшее употребление фраз типа "в винде все работало, а тут - нет", а так же прочие попытки сравнивать убунту с вендой и СПО с вендософтом - приведут к бану!
<User907[web]> окай. ты меня убедил. впредь буду умнее. пошел писать на форум. может кто то с такой фигней сталкивался
<abra> User907[web], гугл же
<SergeyIT> User907[web], только не писать, а искать и читать - не ты первый
<artus> User907[web], Результатов: примерно 3 710 (0,33 сек.) , это по форуму , по твоей проблеме, ога
<User907[web]> да да. я лох неусеющий поисковиком пользоваться
<User907[web]> не умеющий*
<User907[web]> я в курсе
<UbuntuUser> Вот посмотрите что выдает мне sudo apt-get dist-upgrade http://paste.pro/5147057
<UbuntuUser> Как решить понять не  могу
<artus> gnome-shell-common libcogl5 поставь
<artus> UbuntuUser, а вообще сделай для начала апдейт-апгрейд, и лог на пасту
<SergeyIT> UbuntuUser, что на что апгрейдишь?
<artus> видать сервер на десктоп )
<Kyshtynbai> кто на гномшелле юзает Эволюшн? Оно чего в трей не сворачиваецца, а закрываецца. Плюс такой момент, в календаре показываются только встречи, а задачи не показываются.
<UbuntuUser> Ааа? Хд Просто у меня в менеджере обновлений ошибка вылетает. Я почитал посоветовали dist-upgrade.
<artus> UbuntuUser, ненадо dist-upgrade , чревато ))
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: есть плагин для трея, его надо компилить, и там в настройках были настройки для показывания всего от гмайла контакты встречи и так далее
<UbuntuUser> http://paste.pro/5147058 - update
<Kyshtynbai> да скомпилить скомпилю, дело нехитрое) как называецца, не припомнишь?
<artus> UbuntuUser, а все не влезло? чето ты как то частями то показываеш
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: погоди найду его))
<Kyshtynbai> мерси)
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: http://gnome.eu.org/index.php/Evolution_Tray
<UbuntuUser> artus, не частями! Все что есть
<Kyshtynbai> данке
<UbuntuUser> upgrade ofc качает 35мб.
<UbuntuUser> щас
<artus> UbuntuUser, а апгрейд где?  или Чтение списков пакетов... Готово и все, терминал свернулсо
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: как установишь, в модулях вкл. его. А вообще эволушн как демон работает, и поидее должен оповещать. так же и эмпати работает. вообщем как бы в фоне системы
<Kyshtynbai> угу, понял, спасибо). щас он меня по зависимостям погоняет, чувствую)
<UbuntuUser> artus, http://paste.pro/5147061 - upgrade
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: там не мого зависимотей, по крайней мере на эволюшн 3,2 было)))
<artus> UbuntuUser, ну все прекрано, траблов нет, теперяче пробуй ставить чего ты там ставил
<Kyshtynbai> ну вот уже еволюшн-дев поребовал и интлтулс)
<baronos> его потом удалишь
<baronos> UbuntuUser: ты добавил ппа ricozt?
<baronos> tz*
<UbuntuUser> В менеджер обновлений захожу там вот что.. http://paste.pro/5147062
<UbuntuUser> baronos, не помню..
<UbuntuUser> Как проверить есть нет?
<baronos> UbuntuUser: конечно ты его добавил, а прежде чем добавлять ты поглядел что на его ппа написанно? там нужно для корректной работы зависимостей добавить ппа gnome3-team
<UbuntuUser> baronos, нет не посмотрел.
<baronos> UbuntuUser: читай https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/testing
<UbuntuUser> baronos, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ricotz/testing мне это выполнить?
<baronos> UbuntuUser: WHILE USING THIS PPA MAKE SURE YOU ALSO ADDED THE GNOME3 PPA! ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3 (https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3)
<baronos> чтобы исполльзовать этот ппа нужно добавить это https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3
<UbuntuUser> baronos, это должно решить мою проблему с менеджером обновлений.
<UbuntuUser> ??
<baronos> UbuntuUser: типа того, но так же там есть предупреждении, так что все это на свой страх и риск!
<UbuntuUser> baronos, кстати я сейчас перезагружусь потому что-то обновления надо доустановить. Если норм будет работать сообщу))
<baronos> добавь ппа gnome3-team обнови, и потом дист-апгрейд. должно помочь в разруливании зависимостей
<UbuntuUser> baronos, той же командой добавить?
<baronos> UbuntuUser: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3 && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<UbuntuUser> baronos, просит качать 100мб! Качать?
<baronos> UbuntuUser: да
<baronos> и кстати, возможно может потребоватся открыть пропосед
<UbuntuUser> baronos, пропосед, что это?
<baronos> UbuntuUser: в источниках приложений ставишь галочку и он обновляет то что не вошло в офф выпуск вроде так.
<baronos> типа тестинг репозиторий
<UbuntuUser> baronos, кстати сейчас "проезд запрещен" пропал.
<baronos> UbuntuUser: то есть обновление продолжается пока нормально?
<UbuntuUser> baronos, неа.. Только что заметил. Обновления-то ставятся нормально вроде а вот в терминале текст искажается жестко.
<UbuntuUser> baronos, все обновления поставились.
<baronos> всмысле искажается?
<UbuntuUser> baronos, Растягивался очень сильно по вертикали. Типа эффекта какого-то.. Но щас все норм.
<UbuntuUser> baronos, ofc перезугружусь и скажу как что работает ок?
<baronos> ок
<UbuntuUser> щас
<UbuntuUser> baronos, так..
<baronos> UbuntuUser: ну и?
<UbuntuUser> baronos, последствия таковы.. нашел одну не приятную фигню. Некоторые значки, заголовки искажаются.
<baronos> UbuntuUser: в черный цвет?
<UbuntuUser> baronos, черно-белыми полосами
<baronos> UbuntuUser: установи gnome-tweak-tool и поменяй тему оформления заголовка окна. на adwaita например
<UbuntuUser> baronos, не спасает.
<baronos> UbuntuUser: и потом попробуй рестартануть гш alt+f2 введи букву r англ. маленькую и нажми энтер.
<baronos> ща минутку
<UbuntuUser> baronos, ввожу r ищет какие-то исполняемые файлы. Нажимаю энтер, ничего не происходит. Опять алт + ф2 ввожу restart, выбираю тоже ничего не происходит
<baronos> UbuntuUser: попробуй сменить тему окна, ща я жду пока мне ответят по этому поводу.
<UbuntuUser> baronos, неа не помогает.
<baronos> UbuntuUser: можно конечно попробовать пропосед вкл. может чего и до обвновится нужное. а вообще лично моё мнение что на убунту 11,10 гном 3.4 не нужен. и пока он еще не настолько стабильный чтоб его использовать.
<UbuntuUser> baronos, это как будто видео драйверов нет.
<baronos> UbuntuUser: ты где тему меняешь?
<SergeyIT> проще 12.04 поставить
<baronos> тоже верно
<UbuntuUser> baronos, ну тему окон ...
<baronos> UbuntuUser: через что ты открыл и поменял?
<UbuntuUser> Дополнительные параметры
<baronos> хмм, ну отгда не знаю. Либо ставь убунту 12,04. У меня было искажение такого рода на виртуалке но исчезло после смены темы.
<UbuntuUser> baronos, новая убунту она вообще че как? Будет работать? Стабильная версия выходит через 22 дня или как?
<baronos> UbuntuUser: люди сидят и вроде не особо жалуются ;)
<Lex_Sh> поставь и узнаешь)
<UbuntuUser> не ну сейчас вроде как тестирование.. А через 22 дня нормальная, стабильная выйдет или как? Или это будет дебют версии просто?э
<Lex_Sh> она и на альфа-тестировании была юзабельна
<Lex_Sh> по крайней мере на моём железе
<Lex_Sh> а потом в ней сломалось юнити со второй альфой)
<SergeyIT> чего пугаешь? )
<Lex_Sh> =)
<Lex_Sh> на последней бетке не сидел ещё
<SergeyIT> Lex_Sh, вот и не пугай )
<Lex_Sh> я и не пугаю)
<Lex_Sh> всего лишь сказал что её можно было пользоваться даже на альфе
<Lex_Sh> ей
<SergeyIT> и преальфа можно было
<UbuntuUser> Кстати у меня вся эта херня с графикой по моему из-за gnome3 extensions. Как его снести? Вот что творится кстати. http://rghost.ru/37405731
<UbuntuUser> при вызове сунаптика в терминале terminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::out_of_range'   what():  vector::_M_range_check
<Lex_Sh> охлол
<baronos> ati стоит?
<UbuntuUser> да
 * baronos передернуло от АТИ
<baronos> пробуй открытый драйвер
<UbuntuUser> о_0 ,skb драйвера.. Пропали.
<Lex_Sh> а разве он не по дефолту идёт?
<UbuntuUser> были
<UbuntuUser> неа
<UbuntuUser> качаешь
<Lex_Sh> я про открытый
<Lex_Sh> у меня кстате с kms_radeon на открытых дико колбасит картинку
<Lex_Sh> в убунте
<baronos> вообщем как мне сказал ricotz проблема в драйвере, нужен открытый.
<Kyshtynbai> baronos: пога гулял, этот аплетик собрался, для трея эволюшена который. Скажи, плиз, как его включить? Я что-то не найду
<Lex_Sh> advanced settings -> gnome shell extensions?
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: открой эволюшн Правка - Модули - там смотри этот плагин
<Lex_Sh> а, такие
<Lex_Sh> baronos: и как там 3.4?
<baronos> [koshka]: но хочу сказать что он не фантан, если закрыть он закроется надо жать на значок в трее чтоб свернуть
<Lex_Sh> юзабельно?)
<baronos> Lex_Sh: хз :D
<Lex_Sh> а то мне лень чинить арчик чтоб узнать
<baronos> Lex_Sh: судя по промо гном3.4 няяяяшка :D
<Lex_Sh> ))
<baronos> ой О_о
<UbuntuUser> Lex_Sh, Shell есть а Эктенсов нет
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: но хочу сказать что он не фантан, если закрыть он закроется надо жать на значок в трее чтоб свернуть
<Lex_Sh> а ты их ставил вообще?)
<UbuntuUser> baronas, как их скачать?
<[koshka]> Че такое было
<Kyshtynbai> baronos: угу, спасибо!
<baronos> UbuntuUser: https://extensions.gnome.org/ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=br7ctT7JzFA
<UbuntuUser> baronos, драйвера
<UbuntuUser> открытые
<baronos> [koshka]: прости, не тому отправил ;)
<baronos> а вот тут я не знаю, спроси у того у кого АТИ. как вернуть открытый драйаер)
<wolf1983> а чоу с форумом? о_О или это ток у меня не открываетсо?
<[koshka]> Ясн
<[koshka]> Я уж думала меня кто то хотел :-D
<UbuntuUser> Кстати у меня одного extensions.gnome.org мозга делает.. Или через хром нельзя?
<wolf1983> UbuntuUser: :D
<wolf1983> [koshka]: :D
<baronos> UbuntuUser:  попробуй обновить страницу ctrl+f5 или через firefox открой
<wolf1983> UbuntuUser: чего через хром низя?
<Kyshtynbai> UbuntuUser: у меня в ёпере не работало, только файрфоксом
<UbuntuUser> wolf1983, ставить шеллы.
<Lex_Sh> опиру оно не любит
<wolf1983> ставить шеллы через браузер? о_О
<Lex_Sh> шеллы?
<wolf1983> Lex_Sh: ну судя по тексту выше да )
<Lex_Sh> а
<Lex_Sh> расширения для гш
<Lex_Sh> ну да, через браузер
<Lex_Sh> можно и русками раскидать по папками
<Lex_Sh> ч*
<UbuntuUser> baronos, Ну вот и все! Наконец-то нормализовалось! Поставил через драйверы устройств драва и все работает! Спасибо большое за помощь!
<baronos> UbuntuUser: незачто ;)
<SergeyIT> это еще не всё...
<Kyshtynbai> а вот никто у нас ffmpeg не знает?
<baronos> зачем он?
<Kyshtynbai> для сжатия видео. народ на рутрекере зажралсо, выкладывает оперу в блюрейрипах, у меня не тянет) а позырить хочется. надо жать, а я в этом вообще ничего не понимаю)) помню у нас кто-то занимался этим
<Kyshtynbai> а док из экстеншна можно как-то потвикать? В частности, значки уменьшить.
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: в г3.4 есть софтинка для настройки расширений полазь погляди её
<Kyshtynbai> gnome-tweek-tool ? она не даёт редактировать, только включать выключать. на сайте написано
<Kyshtynbai> что через gsettings можно менять настройки. щас буду разбираться
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: gnome-shell-extension-preferences вот это помогает в настройке расширений
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: его найдешь в /usr/share/applications/
<Kyshtynbai> данке
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: щас пока нет расширения, но скоро будет для 3,4. там док хорошо сделан, и настроек больше. так что потерпи
<Kyshtynbai> Отлично) тут настройки ваще недоступны))
<artus> Kyshtynbai, ну не знаю, мне хватило и того что есть ) хотя у меня 3.2 )
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/61252137/%D0%A1%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%BC%D0%BE%D0%BA-2012-04-04%2019%3A50%3A20.png
<baronos> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=taS5BQItU6M&feature=youtu.be
<Kyshtynbai> щас попробую что за зверь cairo-dock )
<baronos> ну тот док коорый сейчас там иконки можно меньше сделать
<artus> baronos, ммм, можно запускать определенные приложения на определенном вирт столе?
<baronos> artus: ага, только на нашей версии пока нужно через ж... ставить их :D
<baronos> в 3,4 будет проще))
<artus> baronos, подождеемс :D
<icat72> как в пиджине сделать, чтобы на этот канал автоматически заходить?
<baronos> icat72: при добавлении чат комнаты. указать в виде галочки подключатся автоматом
<icat72> baronos: а где это сделать?
<[Raiden]> вверху в меню там ещё есть добавить, в окне с комнатой. Или если уже в списке контактов, то пкм и подключаться автоматом
<Kyshtynbai> о! cairo-dock суть то что мне надо))
<baronos> artus: вообщем гш будет няшкой, со временем станет еще лучше :)
<Kyshtynbai> вообще, снимаю обвинения в адрес гномшелл. крутая вещь
<icat72> раз раз
<icat72> работает
<icat72> спасибо)
<Kyshtynbai> а настроек-то, настроек-то)) крутькруть, каиро док рулит)
<baronos> гш вроде как использует их эффекты некоторые я как то собирал гш 3,3,4 дык кайро либы приходилось компилить для муттер и гш оболочки
 * [koshka] украла baronos
<Kyshtynbai> в 3.4 - апт-гет инстал каиро-док и всё, ничего собирать не надо и не глючит тьфу-тьфу. драйвер открытый, карта ати, в настройках каиро опенгл включен. Очень нравицца)
<artus> Kyshtynbai, вот только заачем на гш каиро тянуть )) ну если тебе так нравится конечно )) хотя оно избыточно ъ
<[Raiden]> отличная новость http://www.linux.org.ru/news/multimedia/7604260 - найдется ещё 1 применение мощности видеоркат в лине
<Kyshtynbai> artus: очень нравицца)
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: скрин покажи)
<Kyshtynbai> щас
<artus> Kyshtynbai, а лучще видео залей )))
<icat72> о maple для линуха
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: ctrl+alt+shift+r и будет запись видео с экрана, еще раз нажмешь остановишь запись)
<Kyshtynbai> ууу прикольно))) щас во мне режиссёр проснёцца))
<baronos> artus: у нас на версии через дконф-эдитор вот так будет выглядеть установка приложений на разные столы http://goo.gl/YNZye
<Kyshtynbai> хм. одно записал, положило в /home/ivan/видео . не порнавилос, удалил, а записал второе, ls ~/Видео а там нифига нету!..
<Kyshtynbai> мистика)
<[Raiden]> Kyshtynbai: видео != Видео
<artus> baronos, хмм, тобиш вот прям сейчас я могу такое сделать?
<baronos> artus: типа да)
<Kyshtynbai> [Raiden]: да, это очепятко
<Kyshtynbai> но тем не менее, скринкаста нету 0_о
<baronos> artus: только смотри как там записанно на скрине вот так же и должно быть примерно и тут
<Kyshtynbai> где эта штука настраивается?
<Kyshtynbai> скринкастилка
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: статус меню - параметры - клавиатура
<baronos> или ты про место сохранения?
<Kyshtynbai> да
<baronos> оно же дефолтом в ~/ сохраняет
<Kyshtynbai> вот это и странно - один раз сохранило в ~/Видео и больше не хочет.
<[Raiden]> http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.8.2.php
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: ща погоди)
<Kyshtynbai> жду-с)
<Kyshtynbai> копать мне яму, принтскрин нажал он как мигнёт, как щёлкнет в наушники!.. блин я чуть не поседел)
<[koshka]> Хаха
<[Raiden]> http://www.kde.org/announcements/changelogs/changelog4_8_1to4_8_2.php
<Kyshtynbai> вот, короче, как оно выглядит это самое каиро: http://itmages.ru/image/view/476302/6a43da71
<icat72> Kyshtynbai: что за панель справа?
<Kyshtynbai> icat72: называецца cairo-dock
<icat72> ух ты
<icat72> а среда?
<icat72> gnome?
<Kyshtynbai> Да, gnome-shell
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: молчит пока там народ на канале гш. и я пока еще не знаю как менять))
<Kyshtynbai> угу, бум ждать)
 * [koshka] попыталась еще раз украсть baronos
<icat72> удобная весч?
<[Raiden]> многие пользовались в гном2 как заменой для нижней панели
<[Raiden]> а мне больше нравились авн и доки
<[Raiden]> *docky
<baronos> функциональная панель, а мне больше нравился docky :)
<brestows> а мне awn ! Всем хай
<[koshka]> Ку
<[Raiden]> доки не только меньше функций имел  ,но ещё был написан на моно. Но в общем нравилось то что он покрывает мои внужды во второй панели.
<[Raiden]> большой функционал бывает и мимо
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> если он смещен куда-то, например в эффекты
<NoOova> тааакс 30 левых имейлов для дропбокса зарегисттрировано
<baronos> Docky был простым в использовании и ничего лишнего))
<Lex_Sh> NoOova: :D
<Kyshtynbai> NoOova: не лень же тебе)
<NoOova> на своем домене имейлы регятся в 2 клика :)))
<TheFalkorr> NoOova: хочешь заставлю тебя считать себя глупым?
<Kyshtynbai> на одном домене? а это не палево)?
<TheFalkorr> NoOova: там даж реальное указывать не надо
<NoOova> TheFalkorr: ддавай
<NoOova> Ак я должен на то мыло же регить дропбокс
<TheFalkorr> NoOova: а в крайнем случае указывай на временных доменах.например yopmail.net
<NoOova> туда же линк активации придет
<NoOova> TheFalkorr: дак я уже все зарегил
<NoOova> =)
<Lex_Sh> NoOova: 10 minute mail
<TheFalkorr> никаких линков не было никад
<NoOova> да? хм ну ладно
<TheFalkorr> Lex_Sh: yopmail лучше.там хоть внятные логины
<Lex_Sh> )
<NoOova> пошёл я в другую учетку ставить дропбокс
<Lex_Sh> xD
<TheFalkorr> а вы вкурсе, что дроп увеличил стандартный бонус до 32гб а рефов?
<BlancoD> thismail.ru тоже норм
<TheFalkorr> http://blog.dropbox.com/?p=1096
<[Raiden]> доки был простым, но всем точно не подходил. Я только сказал, что мне он нравился, т.к. мне нужен тыб только таскбар значками и запускалки в 1 флаконе. Но это не значит что всем надо только это.
<Lex_Sh> мне и 2 гига пока забить то нечем)
<[Raiden]> чем программы проще ,тем больше людей не найдут в них того, что им надо
<[Raiden]> имхо )
<NoOova> TheFalkorr: не до 32
<NoOova> до 16
<NoOova> нет?
<TheFalkorr> NoOova: ну я просто про еду мыло помню
<TheFalkorr> онож удваивает
<icat72> а docky тоже для gnome-shell?
<NoOova> TheFalkorr: хммм
<NoOova> edu должен быть мой аккаунт
<NoOova> или рефералы
<TheFalkorr> или студенты теперь не будут отличаться от всех
<TheFalkorr> твой
<NoOova> ну тогда пофик
<NoOova> ушел
<[koshka]> Куда
<TheFalkorr> http://i.minus.com/iPqIegH1DmkWo.png
<[koshka]> ))
<TheFalkorr> NoOova: и даж на почту не надо ходить
<TheFalkorr> NoOova: ибо активация идет при установке клиента
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: там бага какая то с сохранением и кириллицей, вроде как исправляют.
<[koshka]> Рррр
<[koshka]> TheFalkorr, дай мне войс :-D
<TheFalkorr> зачем?
<[koshka]> Можно за шкафом
<[koshka]> )))
<TheFalkorr> [koshka]: можно было бы. если бы я пробел добавил быъ
<[koshka]> :(
<[Raiden]> в линукс минт какая-то своя обновлялка. Я уже 2 раза убил её хкилом, просто тупо пустое окно
<[Raiden]> это что бы не думали что минт = убунту
<artus> [Raiden], там даже инсталятор кривой , о чем говорить то можно )
<[Raiden]> и ещё она частично на питоне ,а может и целиком
<[Raiden]> хотя должен заметить, что кде они  вроде бы не испортили
<[Raiden]> )
<Kyshtynbai> baronos: понятно, ждем починки
<Anwender> А кто в хромиуме шарит? а то chromium при открытии пустой вкладки вылетает
<Anwender> Пишет, что ошибка сегментирования
<[Raiden]> с пустым профилем попробуй пускануть
<Anwender> а как выйти, если не запускается вообще?
<[Raiden]> .config/chromium папку удали или преименуй
<[Raiden]> mv ~/.config/chromium ~/.config/chromium-bak
<TheFalkorr> chtomium-browser --temp-profile
<TheFalkorr> так проще
<Anwender> проверил
<Anwender> даже если выйти, то при открытии новой вкладки выкидывает
<Anwender> я сейчас переставлял убунту(с целью вынесение некоторых директорий в собственные разделы). Первый раз перезагрузился. До перезагрузки все работало
<[Raiden]> забавно
<[Raiden]> Anwender: запусти с терминала chtomium-browser ,  может ещё на что ругнется
<Anwender> При открытии новой вкладки происходит ошибка сегментирования(смотрел по терминалу)
<Anwender> я же написал
<[Raiden]> и версию попробуй поменять  новеестарее
<[Raiden]> \
<Anwender> а как сделать даунгрейд?
<User876[web]> систему ставил acpi=off и noacpi. что прописать в командную строку что бы запустить систему?
<User876[web]> заранее спасибо за помощь)
<artus> User876[web], а что значет сей отрывок потока сознания ?
<artus> *и
<baronos> startx
<User876[web]> сей отрывок значит что на мой ноут не стала система. пришлось открывать параметры. и ставить с парамертами acpi=off и noacpi
<User876[web]> теперь как загрузить систему?
<grad> включить компьютер?
<User876[web]> что нужно прописать в командную строку?
<artus> ии , что после этого ? куда ты его писал ?
<grad> в какую командную строку?
<artus> User876[web], ты с ливки сидиш ?
<User876[web]> нет. с винды(
<artus> ...
<grad> он загрузился в винду чтобы зайти в ирку /к.о.
<artus> acpi=off и  noacpi  тут причем тогда ))
<grad> или он спрашивает про командную строку винды?
<grad> 0_o
<User876[web]> я спрашиваю про командную строку убунты.
<grad> User876[web]: ты систему то поставил?.. что после этого произошло? ты включил комп и загрузилась винда?
<artus> User876[web], ну так открывай терминальчик убунты и вооди туда чего хош, можеш ls ввести, можеш htop ))
<baronos> в командной строке srartx или /etc/init.d/lightdm start
<baronos> etc от рута
<User876[web]> я поставил систему. перезагрузился. но я не могу загрузить убунту
<baronos> sudo /etc/ итак далее
<artus> User876[web], а сразу это сказать нельзя было? ))
<Kyshtynbai> может он загрузчик не записал
<grad> User876[web]: почему именно ты не можешь загрузить убунту?
<grad> что происходит вместо загрузки убунты
<User876[web]> вот я и хочу узнать что мне нужно в командную строку прописать
<User876[web]> вместо загрузки просто черный экран и курсор висит
<grad> вернулись к вопросу "в какую командную строку?"
<User876[web]> я наверное или тупой(
<grad> мм, уже лучше... кроме курсора чего рядом еще есть?
<User876[web]> или сонный
<grad> или в первый раз поставил linux
<User876[web]> кроме курсора - ничего. белая мерцающая метка
<grad> гмммм
<User876[web]> ну да. первый раз линукс поставил
<grad> всё что могу сказать, это не командная строка)
<User876[web]> вернемся к нашим баранам
<User876[web]> что мне нужно сделать что бы система начала грузится?
<grad> так может система грузится... долго оно висит в таком положении? сколько ждал?
<User876[web]> минут 10
<grad> значит на чем-то виснет
<grad> гм
<User876[web]> у меня такая проблема при установке была.
<grad> а
<User876[web]> установка только с параметрами которые я выше написал, пошла.
<baronos> нажимал ctrl+alt+f1-f8 ?
<grad> тогда тебе надо при загрузке попасть в меню настроек grub
<grad> или да
<grad> можно попробовать по консолям пробежаться
<User876[web]> можно самый оптимальный вариант решения?
<grad> ты погоди) мы ещё даже в чем проблема не выяснили окончательно)
<User876[web]> проблема - не грузится линукс.
<User876[web]> решение. восстановить grub
<User876[web]> или я не прав?
<Kyshtynbai> скажи, а меню с выбор систем появляется? как ты винду выбрал?
<Kyshtynbai> *выбором
<grad> вообще я полагаю, можно попробовать в меню настроек grub'а... у тебя же при включении компа можно выбрать, во что грузиться, в windows или в linux?
<grad> ...в меню настроек груба указать твои noacpi acpi=off
<grad> точнее в параметрах ядра
<grad> ты понимаешь о чем речь?
<grad> "восстановить grub" является решением если у тебя этот grub поврежден... ты восстанавливал загрузчик windows?
<[Raiden]> - не грузится линукс.  восстановить grub  - как всё просто )
<andrex> этот с негрузится линукс придёт пущай пропишет в параметрах груба nomodeset, если придёт
<andrex> )
<Resager> не подскажете, почему баш выдает "[[: not found" на строку "if [[ "abcfoobarbletch" =~ $REGEXP ]] "
<[Raiden]> Resager: в терминале или скрипте?
<Resager> везде в примерх советуют так использовать RegEx в баше(
<Resager> скрипт
<Resager> запускаю sh '/home/resager/sys/test1.sh'
<[Raiden]> Resager: а он у тебя случайн оне с #!/bin/sh начинается?
<Resager> да так
<Resager> нет
<Resager> #!/bin/bash
<[Raiden]> значит ты пишешь на баше, а запускать пробуеш на даше
<Resager> мне писать в начале #!/bin/sh ?
<[Raiden]> сравнение с двойными скобками башизм, другие шеллы могут не уметь. Всегда указывай #!/bin/bash
<Resager> в начале так и стоит, а запускаю через sh или bash, выводит все равно ошибку
<Resager> эх... а как ещё можно проверить на соответствие строки Регулярке?
<[Raiden]> if [[ "abcfoobarbletch" =~ "$REGEXP" ]]
<[Raiden]> так тоже?
<Resager> у меня тпе и есть if [[ "abcfoobarbletch" =~ $REGEXP ]]
<[Raiden]> сравнения лучше всегда в кавычки, т.к. пробелы могут быт ьили спецсимволы
<Resager> аа. сейчас
<[Raiden]> нет, у тебя не так
<Resager> тоже самое выдает
<Resager> вот так /home/resager/sys/test1.sh: 9: [[: not found
<Resager> может просто бинарника "[[" нет? [ - тоже же исполняемая прогармма
<[Raiden]> REGEXP=1; if [[ "abcfoobarbletch" =~ $REGEXP ]];then echo x ;else echo z ;fi
<[Raiden]> у меня работает
<Resager> у меня нет О_о
<[Raiden]> кстати, а зачем тут двойные кавычки
<Resager> без понятия, в принципе плохого нет в этом, разве что не оптимально
<Resager> [Raiden]: по то строке что ты кинул выдает "z" ?
<[Raiden]> да
<Resager> у меня тоже выдал. но перед этим пишет что ошибка
<User886[web]> всем привет
<User886[web]> у меня вопрос
<User886[web]> подвисает Xsession
<[Raiden]> Resager: http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0404/h_1333562022_7830372_247a5d8624.png
<User886[web]> есть лог, где почитать как его поправить или переустановить
<Resager> [Raiden]: вне скрипта нормально работает! Если через консоль делаю...
<Resager> спасибо, значит проблемы внутри..
<[Raiden]> значит скрипт ты выполняешь по прежнему как sh name
<[Raiden]> а sh - может быть что угодно, конкретно в убунте - это dash
<TheFalkorr> с каких пор?
<[Raiden]> c nt[ gjh rfr e,eynf lt,bfy-,fptl
<[Raiden]> с тех пор как убунта дебиан-базед
<Resager> [Raiden]: ну "bash" тоже выдает ошибку
<TheFalkorr> и от того даш,а не баш?
<Resager> или... сейчас проверил, вообще ничего на экран
<TheFalkorr> на лост фильме вообще лор эффект
<Resager> работает... непойму, что я делал не так. Но спасибо
<[Raiden]> Resager: http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0404/h_1333562450_8598962_b767aae6f5.png
<Resager> [Raiden]: понял, спасибо)
<User886[web]> никто ничего не подскажет?
<[Raiden]> TheFalkorr: даш не умеeт [[  . может что-то ещё - хз. Я лично пару раз с таким сталкивался и приходилось править шабанг в скрипте
<Resager> ну у даша же нет преемуществ перет башем? ЗАчем его использовать же..
<[Raiden]> можно конечно просто симлинк sh изменить, но не стоит,  даш считается чуть шустрее  и инитскрипты его юзают )
<Resager> я заметил)
<BlancoD> User886[web], Видимо, просто никто не знает что сказать. Вот и молчат, тут это нормально.
<[Raiden]> Resager: хз, я думаю есть разница в скорости.  Или фиг его знает. Нигде кроме дебианбазед я не видел даша в общем  - всё что могу сказать
<Resager> окей, буду знать
<[Raiden]> User886[web]: твой вопрос непонятен. Иксы чаще виснут от кривых дров на видео
<[Raiden]> если я понял
<BlancoD> User886[web], А вообще вопрос слишком размыт, это всё равно что спросить: у меня подвисает комп что делать?
<artus> вопрос мягко говоря вообще неочем, User886[web] кого переставить , Xsession ? али лог ?
<BlancoD> User886[web], Слишком много вариантов.
<User886[web]> понял
<User886[web]> тогда перефразируем
<[Raiden]> User886[web]: попробуй на форум писани ) Только поподробней ) Там поправят может, если что не так напишешь
<User886[web]> вот как я помаю ошибка ** (gnome-fallback-mount-helper:2145): DEBUG: Starting automounting manager как её исправить?
<baronos> User886[web]: а ченить монтировал, типа раздел какой нить?
<brestows> for history   ENABLED  593 "Unblock keyboard and mouse events"
<[Raiden]> http://freininghaus.wordpress.com/2012/04/04/dolphin-keyboard-search-improvement-in-kde-4-8-2/
<User886[web]> нет это призапускке
<User886[web]> gnome-session[2041]: WARNING: Failed to start app: Unable to start application: Не удалось выполнить процесс-потомок «remmina» (Нет такого файла или каталога)
<User886[web]> потом такое сообщение следом gnome-session[2041]: WARNING: Failed to start app: Unable to start application: Не удалось выполнить процесс-потомок «remmina» (Нет такого файла или каталога)
<andrex> ну дык поставь ремину
<User886[web]> не нужна она глчит,  а как конфиг почистить
<andrex> поломал систему, сам не смог понять что поломал и пришел сюды..
<User886[web]> грешен каюсь
<artus> User886[web], ну так удали ее ))
<User886[web]> удалил
<User886[web]> а ошибка осталсь
<andrex> gnome удали xD
<andrex> ибо ошибка всёравно будет. такак гном сессион требует ремину)
<TheFalkorr> andrex: да нифига
<TheFalkorr> я удалил ремину
<andrex> ну значит чёто он сломал ещё
<User886[web]> хорошо,а это что за беда?
<User886[web]> ** (nautilus:2143): DEBUG: Syncdaemon not running, waiting for it to start in NameOwnerChanged
<[Raiden]> User886[web]: если комп не старый, попробуй kubuntu 12.04 - это мой личный совет и ничего больше. )
<andrex> хм на на warning cообщение вабще забить можно. придупреждение просто что какаято бяка не запустилась так как её нет)
<User886[web]> ок
<andrex> User886[web]: ты все ошибки с лога чтоль перебираеш нам тут?
<User886[web]> ну да
<User886[web]> DEBUG это предупреждения?
<andrex> дебаг
<User886[web]> да в принципе машина свежая. а что 12.04 уже вышла?
<[Raiden]> User886[web]: бета2 вышла
<[Raiden]> за 21 до релиза ставить 11.10 как бы уже никчему.
<[Raiden]> или фиг его знает
<User886[web]> у меня уже стоит 11,10 после upgrade это все и попёрло
<NoOova> [Raiden]: действительно. надо ставить 11.04 - LTS
<User886[web]> а это что за зверь? ![1333561657,000,xklavier_evt_xkb.c:xkl_xkb_process_x_event/] 	ATTENTION! Currently cached group 0 is not equal to the current group from the event: 1
<TheFalkorr> NoOova: выдыхай
<[koshka]> Пока :-|
<NoOova> TheFalkorr: ничо у меня с дропбоксом не вышло
<NoOova> он сказал что все аккаунты с одной машины - иди нафиг
<TheFalkorr> NoOova: дык.тыб делал как белый человек.ставишь вбокс.качаешь ливцд.
<[Raiden]> User886[web]: апгрейд штука не простая, особенно когда де развивается. Создай ещё юзера, там наверое не будет
<User886[web]> боюсь ставить 12.04 вся эта фигня туда перескочит
<[Raiden]> половины твоего лога
<[Raiden]> хотя может гоню
<NoOova> TheFalkorr: да пофиг. с виртуалбоксом поизвращаюсь в офисе
<TheFalkorr> NoOova: качаешь кеш дропоклиента (если инет медленный)
<TheFalkorr> NoOova: запускаешь вбокс с ливцд.регаешь через фф.ставишь клиента.вбиваешь туда логинпасс
<NoOova> угу.. сделаю
<TheFalkorr> када закончится - вырубаешь
<andrex> User886[web]: ты скинь лог на пасту, а то можно та до утра гадать
<andrex> !paste | User886[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User886[web]: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://hastebin.com или http://paste.pro
<TheFalkorr> лезешь в настройки машины.нажимаешь кнопку рандом у сетевого соединения, чтоыб поменять макадресс
<TheFalkorr> NoOova: и снова.итак 32 раза
<User886[web]> куда кинуть?
<User886[web]> может на почту?
<NoOova> !зфыеу
<NoOova> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://hastebin.com или http://paste.pro
<BlancoD> а почему пасте не пишет этот адрес? http://paste.ubuntu.com/ имхо более логичный
<User886[web]> отправил
<NoOova> ))))))
<artus> User886[web], молодец ) а ссылочку? ))
<User886[web]> http://paste.pro/5147105
<Sergey_IT> и чего смешного?
<NoOova> давид все ок
<NoOova> на_вид
<Sergey_IT> если постоянно смотреть логи, параноиком станешь
<NoOova> если постоянно смотреть логи, будет казаться что они смотрят на тебя
<Sergey_IT> ну так это симптом )
<andrex> может apt-get install -f или apt-get dist-upgrade сделать, вдуг при обновлении чего не докачалось или поломалось при закачке
<Sergey_IT> и с основного сервера это сделать
<andrex> User886[web]: и как ты понял что иксы виснут, а не вся система?
<User886[web]> захожу в систему все открывает нормально работает
<User886[web]> меняю пользователя, открывается окошко с логинами и паролями ввожу пароль пользователя, запускает .... черный экран и всё ... никаких признаков жизни, только ресет
<andrex> значит никак не понял...
<User886[web]> наверное
<unitfree> Привет ребята! Срочно совет нужен. Какую указывать точку монтирования для логического диска (типо диск D в винде, второй раздел жесткого диска) при установке убунту?
<andrex> /media/data модно к примеру или вабще забить он сам должен монтироватся при доступе к нему
<andrex> можно*
<unitfree> Ага, спасибо большое!
<andrex> User886[web]: ну пробуй то что выше написали, потом попробуй удалить переставить дрова на видео, запустить unity 2d, и syslog навсякий посомтри может чё там
<[Raiden]> unitfree: чаще всего в /media/имя , которое по вкусу
<User886[web]> ок работаю
<User886[web]> спасибо
<andrex> User886[web]: если ничего не поможет и в логах тоже из ошибок ничего, то наверно обновился криво, перестовлять придётся скорее всего.
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=33533 - гномерам
<Sergey_IT> что то последнее обновление на 11.10 кривое - много тем на форуме
<[Raiden]> будут реже обновляться
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> а вообще не замечал. Вчера обновлялся
<pr0mode> ку
<Kyshtynbai> [Raiden]: выглядит очень прикольно, а на деле неудобно, мне кажется. Мышь точнее всего обеспечивает позиционирование, а тут неделю только калибровать под себя надо будет...
<Kyshtynbai> ку
<[Raiden]> у меня тоже есть сомнения. Возможно когда-нибудь будет удобно
<[Raiden]> хотя для чго-нить может и удобно. Типа фигу показал - плейер на паузу встал
<[Raiden]> :)
<Kyshtynbai> как дополнение к классическому интерфейсу, думаю, вполне сойдёт)
<[Raiden]> угу
<[Raiden]> можно кстати стартрек вспомнить. У них там и голос и ручное. ВАще целый список способов управления я бы сказал )
<[Raiden]> Фантастика конечно но как бы...
<Kyshtynbai> ваще, будущее за сенсорами которые будут снимать электромагнитные волны прямо с моска и интерпретировать их, я так думаю)
<Sergey_IT> биополедатчики - это круче
<[Raiden]> вот кстати пример ,как фантазии в области науки  конечном итоге могут стать реальностью http://novostitechnologiy.blogspot.com/2012/04/star-trek.html
<artus> тогда возжелавшие попробовать бубунту будут ее ломать в хлам еще на этапе инсталяции )))
<Sergey_IT> ауру снимать будут
<artus> по причине фигзнает в какую сторону блуждающих мыслей )
<[Raiden]> мысли читать опасно. )
<[Raiden]> хотя , если это будет управляшка для игры то пофиг
<[Raiden]> а если для чего-то важного , то тут фиг его знает. Как-нить не так подумаеш ьи ппц.
<Sergey_IT> да и черт с ней с этой Австралией
<artus> :)
<[Raiden]> )
<Alagos> Добрый вечер. Подскажите, что делать, если я случайно установил граб на 2 раздела сразу, и теперь один из них отображает 2 раза? Я пробовал переустановить граб, обновить его, и пофиксить это через boot-repare. Что делать?
<Alagos> http://slexy.org/view/s21YsTA9hV
<Sergey_IT> и все грузится?
<Alagos> Да
<Sergey_IT> забавная фича получилась )
<Alagos> Грузится. Но кириллица не отображается. По крайней мене не отображалась
<andrex> убери бут с ненужного и всё
<Alagos> Та да, очень забавная. Вот только как ее убрать ?:)
<Alagos> Сделать диск не загрузочным?
<andrex> через fdisk
<Alagos> Эм
<andrex> ну или любой другой редактор разделов, parted gparted итд
<Alagos> Ну у меня загрузочный раздел тот, где винда. Сделать загрузочным линь? И что потом? Снова update-grub?
<Alagos> Та через fdisk самый удобный для меня вариант
<Alagos> А потом что?
<Alagos> Сделал
<Alagos> Попробую сходить в ребут и глянуть что вышло
<shenmue> пыщ
<baronos> тыщ
<andrex> ку
<baronos> пыщтыщку :D
<andrex> дыщ )
<[Raiden]> кыщ
<Kyshtynbai> ку
<Kyshtynbai> shenmue: меня память подводит, или ты умеешь юзать ffmpeg?
<shenmue> умею
<shenmue> тока он бажный. не знаю в убе так или вообще он сам по себе такой
<shenmue> если в опциях указать -target dvd-film ну вообще таргет  то он тупо игнорит все другие параметры
<Kyshtynbai> О! О! есть файл в формате ts размеров гигов в 14. Он адово тормозит при проигрывании на моём доисторическом компе. Как бы его пережать? Я ман читал и даже кое-что получилось, но в настройках совершенно потерялся. В общем как бы
<Kyshtynbai> его ужать до той степени, в которой его можно было нормально посмотреть?
<pr0mode> !iptables
<ubuntuhelp> Ubuntu, как и любой другой дистрибутив Линукс, имеет межсетевой экран. Брандмауэр управляется с помощью команды iptables (см. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo ), или GUI приложений, таких как Firestarter (Gnome) или Guarddog (KDE).
<shenmue> чтож за видео такое? ты его сжимать будешь очень долго
<Kyshtynbai> я не особо спешу хехе) видео концерт в три с лишним часа
<Kyshtynbai> мне, в принципе, кач-во не особо важно и я бы скачал бы в меньшем, но в меньшем тупо нет
<ubuntuUser> Здравствуйте всем. Вот столкнулся с правами доступа для файлов и каталогов.
<Alagos> Блин, ничего не получилось
<Alagos> Слетел граб, пришлось с флешки ставить его заново. Как было 2 раздела с виндой - так и осталось. И так же не отображается кириллица
<Alagos> Знаки вопроса вместо нее
<Alagos> Какие еще есть варианты?
<Alagos> А то я не могу сформулировать вопрос для гугла так, чтобы он понял что у меня сломалось
<Alagos> :)
<andrex> фиг знает нужно гуглить тогда как груб снести со 2 го раздела
<ubuntuUser> На папку /var/www/ Ставил права на файлы и на папки.. Щас не помню какими командами именно, но дело в том что я переустанавливал среду Netbeans. При создании проекта он опять запросил прова на запись. Но я ведь их уже выставлял.
<pr0mode> текс, если я хочу хост забанить нафиг, то iptables -A INPUT -s ххх.ххх.ххх.ххх -j DROP?
<shenmue> Kyshtynbai сек
<Kyshtynbai> shenmue: мерси, жду
<Alagos> Спасибо. Быстрее будет снести все и посмотреть насколько хорошо работают бекапы из облака :)
<Alagos> Кто-то пробовал восстанавливаться из облака полностью?
<andrex> Kyshtynbai: у меня есть скрипт правда конвертит в flv и там не тока ffmpeg а ещё mencoder задействован) http://paste.ubuntu.com/915110/
<Kyshtynbai> ubuntuUser: права на директории файлы смотрят командой ls -la. меняют права командой chmod. права на запись можно поставить например так chmod a+w /var/www -R это сделает директорию и все файлы и поддиректории доступными для записи для всех,
<Kyshtynbai> если это то что тебе надо
<Kyshtynbai> andrex: спасибо, попробуем-с!
<ubuntuUser> Kyshtynbai, ну а почему права не сохранились? Я их ставил уже. А сейчас Netbeans опять запрашивает права на запись.
<andrex> ubuntuUser: chmod -R 755 /var/www chown -R user:user /war/www см man chmod chown
<shenmue> Kyshtynbai на качество как? пофих?
<Kyshtynbai> абсолютно
<andrex> ubuntuUser: они сбрасываются по мери работы с папками из нета обновление дополнение контента нужно делать скрипт для автозапуска чтоб прова автоматом ставил или по крону, подругому незнаю как
<shenmue> ffmpeg -y -i film.ts  -ab 128k -ar 16000 -ac 2  -b 1024k film.avi
<Kyshtynbai> о, спасибо! попробуем-с.
<Sergey_IT> и 3 часа ждать )
<Kyshtynbai> я боюсь что болльше...)
<shenmue> -ab битрейт аудио и -b битрейт видео. качество для телека норм. с такими параметрами быстро кодируется
<Kyshtynbai> на ночь поставлю, чо ему без дела стоять
<shenmue> так родителям диски записываю.
<Kyshtynbai> а 16000 это что?
<shenmue> ммгц звука
<Kyshtynbai> о, понял
<andrex> у меня быстрее это всё делалось), причём конвертилось в несколько раз из за специфики флв с ихним стоп кадрами для перемотки)
<shenmue> -s 720x304 -b 1200k -r 16 -acodec mp3 -ar 22050 -ab 128k     -target film-dvd если скажем вот так сделать то все что перед -target да и после него игнорируется
<shenmue> размер экрана, герцы, количество дорожек..... ну всё. я эту проблему не решил
<Kyshtynbai> а... если не -target a --target? ключи которые в слово вроде двумя дефисами задаюцца?
<andrex> в ффмпег нет
<shenmue> с 1 тире должно быть
<shenmue> Kyshtynbai могу просто скрипт скинуть. кидаешь его в папку с видео. он тебе все подряд будет перегоняять в нужное
<Kyshtynbai> Не откажусь! Спасибо!
<Kyshtynbai> Кидай смело)
<shenmue> еще один мину прадва. это мкв формат и когда много дорожек. как не пытался кодить только русскую все равно кодит первую (обычно английская)
<shenmue> Kyshtynbai ща накоменчу что б понятно было
<Kyshtynbai> дорожка там одна, это ж не кино, это ёперный концерт. а сабы вообще внешние
<artus> shenmue, дык можно ж явно язык то задать
<Kyshtynbai> о, буду признателен!
<shenmue> artus можно либо указать конртеную дорожку либо параметр ru rus не помню как. вообщем пофиг ффмпегу. он вообще как бы сам по себе
<shenmue> хочу перекодирую. а хочу - не перекодирую
<artus> ))
<artus> shenmue, я менкодер юзал )
<andrex> да менкодер рулит
<ubuntuUser> Вот в чем проблема? http://paste.pro/5147113 все равно netbeans требует права. Обращаюсь к каталогу который лежит в www.
<artus> логично же
<shenmue> Kyshtynbai http://paste.ubuntu.com/915153/
<shenmue> разберешся вообщем
<Kyshtynbai> Спасибо!
<shenmue> Kyshtynbai там написал. еще раз повторю. ффмпег пробелы не понимает
<shenmue> собстна как и все другие программы
<Kyshtynbai> нестрашно, пробелы пофиксим
<shenmue> там скриптег артуса пробелы убирает в названиях. его просто в консоль вводишь в папке нужной и нет проблем
<Kyshtynbai> понял
<Kyshtynbai> пасиб
<pr0mode> гЫ, арабы почтовик пытались ломануть )))
<shenmue> прокси такое прокси=) ну думай дальше на арабов
<pr0mode> ))
<pr0mode> ну ясный пень что прокси, забанил нафиг всю подсеть
<shenmue> ах вот оно что... а я тут сижу, голову ломаю =)
<pr0mode> ну извини ))
<shenmue> фокус показать?
<andrex> shenmue: зарядка для глаз? xD
<pr0mode> фокус в студию ))
<shenmue> секунду. надо закрасить все не нужное
<User085[web]> народ, реально ли на поставить и форточку и убунту на 1 хард?
<baronos> да
<pr0mode> User085[web]: а прчему не реально?
<User085[web]> а каким макаром  с бутами разобраться?
<wolf1983> User085[web]: самый простой метод ставишь форточку, а потом убунту. она тебе сама предложит встать рядом.
<User085[web]> на сколько знаю, она раньше тёрла загрузчик винды
<wolf1983> конечно трет. граб грузится. а ты как хотел?
<artus> User085[web], и сейчас трет, проблема чтоль?
<Kyshtynbai> и сейчас трёт. но сама в грабе прописывает винду
<pr0mode> User085[web]: ну так надо отказаться от этого и всё ок будет
<pr0mode> Kyshtynbai: как трёт? ведь спрашивает заинсталить груб или нет
<wolf1983> я не пойму в чем трабл то? выбираешь винду в грабе и грузишься
<User085[web]> хм....
<wolf1983> pr0mode: неа. спрашивает всё ли верно? все ли оси перечислены? если да, то при нажатии Да пойдет запись )
<Kyshtynbai> ну если согласится - затрёт) проблемы-то нету всё равно
<Kyshtynbai> я давно дуалбут не ставил
<User085[web]> окай спасибо за помощь ща попробую
<pr0mode> ну а разницы же никакой, мастдай можно и с груба выбрать
<wolf1983> у меня стоит. почему-то если убунту одинокая, то граб не прогружался.
<Kyshtynbai> ну как не прогружался, как бы она загрузилась. просто не показывался
<shenmue> граб не трёт загрузчки винды
<shenmue> загрузчик*
<pr0mode> он его уничтожает
<wolf1983> pr0mode: XD
<pr0mode> всё верно
<User085[web]> =) мнения разошлись
<wolf1983> User085[web]: ты конечно можешь сделать восстановление загрузчика маст дай с лайф сд. Но тогда у тебя не будет грузиться убунту XD
<pr0mode> shenmue: где фокус -то? ))
<[Raiden]> граб трет часть загрузчика винды
<[Raiden]> если ставится в мбр
<shenmue> http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0405/h_1333572784_5596158_7f5c919124.png вообщем разница в несколько минут. читать как цифрами обозначенна последовательность
<wolf1983> User085[web]: мнения не разошлись. Проблемы то нет ) все равно из граба выберешь что тебе нужно грузить )
<pr0mode> что это за быдло?
<[Raiden]> @kban pr0mode
<[Raiden]> просто захотелось
<shenmue> User085[web] оба загрузчика на месте. граб прописан в мбр и грузится первым. с него выбираешь либо дистры линя либо загрузчик  винды
<artus> уух, рейден разошолсо :D
<baronos> гыыыы
<wolf1983> shenmue: обзор.ИСО XD
<shenmue> да там такое постоянно.... =(
<shenmue> мы все люди из линукса =(
<Kyshtynbai> ОБЗОР исо это неплохо, да)
<wolf1983> Kyshtynbai: ага :D
<pr0mode> [Raiden]: ты зачем так сделал?
<shenmue> pr0mode эм не ругайся. правило любого ирц канала
<[Raiden]> pr0mode: права и правила позволяют. Оскорблять не хорошо )
<pr0mode> ну так я же спросил всего лишь )))
<pr0mode> причём про скрин спросил ... снимайте бан )
<wolf1983> pr0mode: хм... если я спрошу это что за редиска? я подрузумеваю автоматом, что где-то редиска есть )))
<artus> [Raiden], права и правила позволяют. каакая кошерная формулировка :D
<[Raiden]> )
<pr0mode> ок, буду фильтровать next time ))
<[Raiden]> ок
<[Raiden]> сча вспомню как разбанить )
<wolf1983> :D
<shenmue> жалка на итхэппенс запостить в коментах низя как раз под этой историей
<artus> @mode -b *!~pr0mode@62.205.201.116
<[Raiden]> @unban *!~pr0mode@62.205.201.116
<pr0mode> ))
<[Raiden]> )
<pr0mode> ясное дело что забываетсякак бан снять, ведь ставятся чаще )
<wolf1983> как это два раза разбан? хах
<pr0mode> это со скидкой - 1 бан мимо пролетит ))
<shenmue> проверим?
<wolf1983> пхах )
<pr0mode> shenmue: тебе это нада?
<wolf1983> shenmue: ты предложил ты и проверяй ))
<pr0mode> да ну вас, пойду я лучше спать ))
<wolf1983> то же верно
<pr0mode> всем бб
<wolf1983> pr0mode: снов
<wolf1983> shenmue: кстати. не судьба была отскринить выделенкой? ))
<shenmue> тебе знакомо чувство лени?
<wolf1983> какая лень? ты больше парился закрашивая )))
<wolf1983> 2 кнопочки нажал и скрин готов )
<shenmue> да не... у меня гимп так же как и браузер открыт постоянно
<wolf1983> тоже мне лень нашел
<wolf1983> все равно )
<shenmue> можно ссылку и на оригинл было кинуть... но я показал последовательность как это всё увидел я
<wolf1983> shenmue: а ты умеешь монтировать обзор.iso ? :D
<shenmue> хотя хотел про капс еще написать но подумал достаточно
<Kyshtynbai> дада этот обзор меня тоже преследует теперь
<shenmue> хм... монтировать образы нужно наверное разве что дляя игр. однако там через вайн какие то костыли надо делать. а так есть man mоunt .
<wolf1983> shenmue: ))) с образами то все понятно. а вот обзор )
<Kyshtynbai> если лень ман моунт, была гномья тулза. gmount чтоль
<Kyshtynbai> gmountiso во
<[Raiden]> acetoneiso ещё
<wolf1983> мне не приходилось монтировать образы. под окнами да, здесь как-то нужды не было.
<shenmue> хороший cdemu
<shenmue> он как то через функции ядра маунтить. не разобрался. висит в трее как демонтулс.
<shenmue> но опять же вайну что то все равно. требует костыли. хотя через примонтированный диск игрушки еще ставятся.
<baronos> ни разу не монтировал, извлеку данные установлю + поищу nocd если понадобится.
<wolf1983> shenmue: ты вайн юзаешь? о_О
<shenmue> юзал когда в вов играл
<artus> [Raiden], x-session-manager[12122]: WARNING: Detected that screensaver has left the bus , не сталкивался с таким часом ?
<wolf1983> baronos: на крайняк нарезать )
<baronos> wolf1983: лишнее все это, разархивировал и все и устанавливай
<[Raiden]> artus: гномовский скринсейвер?
<shenmue> щас играю в морровинд ибо он интересней вов. но в вайне карта не работает.
<artus> ахха
<artus> иксскринсейвер который вроде норм
<baronos> artus: gnome-screensaver --debug
<andrex> artus: эт вы про что ща, или кого)
<[Raiden]> artus: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=171215.0
<artus> baronos, да там ничего интересного в дебаге нет
<baronos> artus: версия 3,4?
<artus> [Raiden], ага, замена на икс ) ну я в принципе так и думал что поменять прийдется)
<artus> baronos, не, 3.2
<[Raiden]> если бы людям дали большой выбор компонентов, они бы в гноме заменили всё, ну может кроме маджонга
<wolf1983> baronos: тоже верно
 * [Raiden] спрятался
<artus> да путсь меняють че хотят)
<artus> мне нравитцо)
<shenmue> [Raiden] судоку я бы оставил
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> запись и редактирование скринкаст будет прикольным :D
<wolf1983> wolf1983: тест
<wolf1983> не прет )
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Failed!
<[Raiden]> тест
<ubuntuhelp> [Raiden], Ну понг, и что?
<wolf1983> да я выделенку хотел проверить :D
<baronos> гыы, во че задумали Evolution’s porting to WebKit )
<andrex> интересный способ проверить выделинку))
<wolf1983> andrex: )))) я думал будет выделенное сообщение ну типа когда мне пишут )
<baronos> wolf1983: напиши просто тест
<wolf1983> понял )
<shenmue> wolf1983 http://internet.yandex.ru/informer/horizontal/999999-999999.png вот так выделенку проверяют
<andrex> shenmue: он не про ту выделинку)
<wolf1983> это как тут на днях короче. Пишет мне одна мадам "Приземлилась!". Я говорю "гуд". Она: к вечеру или завтра ходить не смогу...больно будет. Я: почему? о_О Она: удар пришелся по ноге. Я: тебя ударили или ты сама ударилась? Она: блин... я же сказала, что приземлилас
<wolf1983> ь... упала значит. Я: ха. я думал ты к компу приземлилась )))
<andrex> ага а я пудумал в аэропорту, выражатся точнее надо)
<wolf1983> тест
<ubuntuhelp> wolf1983, Fail!
<User528[web]> всем привет
<User528[web]> столкнулся с проблемой
<User528[web]> хочу форматнуть айпод
<User528[web]> а получаю ошибку
<User528[web]> Error creating partition: helper exited with exit code 1: In part_add_partition: device_file=/dev/sdb, start=0, size=159840301056, type=0x0c Entering MS-DOS parser (offset=0, size=159840301056) read failed (Input/output error) Exiting MS-DOS parser Entering Apple parser read failed (Input/output error) Leaving Apple parser No known partition table found unknown partition table format and type is not empty
<User528[web]> никто ничего не посоветует?
<wolf1983> User528[web]: а как это связано с убунтой? о_О
<[Raiden]> может там раздел создать надо?
<shenmue> ммм а сам айпод сам себя не может форматнуть?
<andrex> эмуль терминала и rm и нет проблем)
<shenmue> у меня в плеере за 900р и в мобилке за 2к и то есть функции такие
<BlancoD> User528[web], Подай 220v на юсб
<[Raiden]> shenmue: у них вроде айтюнс форматирует при подключении плейера
<[Raiden]> хотя может и вру
<User528[web]> так вся проблема что айтюнс не помог
<artus> User528[web], пиши в супорт эпла, пусть думы думают )
<[Raiden]> продай кому-нить и купи самсунг или ковон
<[Raiden]> )
<User528[web]> а как проверить работоспособность харда хз, впринципе грузится, но кажись на битый сектор натыкается и в ребут идёт
<User528[web]> но при этом не форматируется
<andrex> можно же просто сбросить прада не помню как, какието кнопки при включении жать и он сам перешьётся на дефолт с потерей данных
<[Raiden]> это тебе надо на ресурсы эпл. Мы не в курсе.
<wolf1983> от и мне дюже интересно было вопрос не в том направлении )
<User528[web]> ок переформулирую, как проверить работоспособность юсбишного харда на убунте
<baronos> народ на форуме сошел с ума, уже с десяток тем про флеш и синие лица. и ни кто не может выключить аппратаное ускорение))
<artus> User528[web], с каких пор  айподы стали винтами? ))
<wolf1983> baronos: темки видел, но синих человечков не наблюдал хах
<User528[web]> ну это класик )
<andrex> да какая разница
<User528[web]> там тошибовский 1.8 на 160 гб
<artus> User528[web], ну вытяни винт и напрямую без оберток воткни через переходник, будет видно че да как
<[Raiden]> в убунте можно проверить на битые блоки командой badblocks
<artus> мало ли чего там встроеные приблуды творят )
<[Raiden]> вывод её можно использовать при создании фс, что бы обойти список блоков
<[Raiden]> всё
<wolf1983> заказал я тут тестер. привезли. а он 2,5 тока тянет для 3,5 внешнее питалово надо. Вот облом. заказал сегодня )
<artus> User528[web], не, если он конечно напрямую маунтитцо в систему без всяких айтюнсов то можно и так, а если с обертками то хз
<[Raiden]> смарт ещё можно глянуть если там есть
<[Raiden]> точнее можно было бы, если бы это был просто хдд
<[Raiden]> пример того, как очень простое устройство может вызвать проблемы, если построено по другому или имеет урезки функциональные
<User528[web]> Error creating partition table: helper exited with exit code 1: In part_create_partition_table: device_file=/dev/sdb, scheme=2 got it got disk Error: Input/output error during read on /dev/sdb ped_disk_commit_to_dev() failed BLKRRPART ioctl failed for /dev/sdb: Device or resource busy
<[Raiden]> это я к тому, что гномерам не стоит слепо копировать продукты от эпл )
<[Raiden]> User528[web]: а как форматируешь?
<[Raiden]> покажи sudo fdisk -l  /dev/sdb
<[Raiden]> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://hastebin.com или http://paste.pro
<User528[web]> так я через дисковую утилиту
<artus> User528[web], какую дисковую ?
<User528[web]> стандартную)
<wolf1983> artus: есть такая )
<[Raiden]> это наверное palimpsest
<User528[web]> оно
<User528[web]> самое
<artus> wolf1983, да они все мутные, стандартные которые )
<[Raiden]> покажи sudo fdisk -l  /dev/sdb
<User528[web]> я первую неделю... тока учусь
<User528[web]> пока нуб нубом
<wolf1983> User528[web]: дык тебе написали какую команду написать )
<wolf1983> Lex_S: ку
<[Raiden]> User528[web]: в терминале выполни  и покажи что пишет
<Kyshtynbai> вот, блин, мистика: один и тот же файл .mkv vlc играет с тормозами, Mplayer с тормозами, а Mplayer2 - играет нормально. как вот такое может быть)
<[Raiden]> с поддержкой мкв есть проблемы
<shenmue> фильтры
<wolf1983> как вариант
<artus> во, затестею щас smplayer2
<[Raiden]> как раз поддержка мкв 1 и зфич этого форка мплейера
<wolf1983> а может озу? о_О
<Kyshtynbai> озу тут не при чем имхо
<Kyshtynbai> тем более что его 6 гигабайт
<shenmue> его много слишком
<wolf1983> у нас блюдо есть в трапезной. ОЗУ. я правда его не заказываю никогда. Боюсь XD
<shenmue> мкв не знает куда себя разместить поэтому бегает по памяти от плееров
<Kyshtynbai> Азу правильно
<shenmue> отсюда тормоза
<wolf1983> Kyshtynbai: ну вот да. оно )))
<Kyshtynbai> я непрально выразился. на vlc видео шло рывками, на мплеер1 был жуткий рассинхрон видео и звука, а вот на млеер2 всё ок
<wolf1983> Kyshtynbai: а ты что заказывал азу? о.О
<Kyshtynbai> да не то что бы) я мясо не очень. из мяса я предпочитаю колбасу, хехе. но это к делу не относицца.
<wolf1983> Автомобильное зарядное устройство. Азу XD
<shenmue> 6 гигов зарядных устройств
<Lex_S> wolf1983: hi
<wolf1983> User528[web]: ну чоу там? о_О
<wolf1983> ы )
<[Raiden]> типичный *[web]
#ubuntu-ru 2012-04-05
<icat72> baronos, ты тут живешь?
<SAPetrovich> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SAPetrovich, Понг понг понг...
<Chrome5162> хм
 * Chrome5162 ушёл отмазка ЖРАТЬ
<Aiveri> всем утра
<Kyshtynbai> ку
<icat72> Охайо
<Chrome5162> привет
<Chrome5162> не запускаються exe в wine раньше работало шас перестали что делать
<Aiveri> seen fastix
<Aiveri> !seen fastix
<ubuntuhelp> I have no seen command
<icat72> !пинг
<icat72> Пинг
<rapidsp> блин gwibber сломали
<Chrome5162> что взломали
<Chrome5162> ?
<icat72> )
<Chrome5162> ну звеняйте я новичок
<icat72> Это вроде твит клиент?
<icat72> Я тоже)
<Chrome5162> давно сидите?
<Chrome5162> в линуксе
<icat72> 4 дня
<Chrome5162> пхах
<Chrome5162> я почти год
<Chrome5162> мдя
<Chrome5162> просто так сидите или помошь нужна?
<icat72> Иногда консультируюсь
<Chrome5162> ясно
<Aiveri> Chrome5162 | я почти год Ггг)))
<Chrome5162> Aiveri: ровесники :D
<Aiveri> Chrome5162 ровесники в чем?
<Chrome5162> Aiveri: на како ос гоняете
<Aiveri> Chrome5162 ArchLinux удаленно, локально на ХП щас
<Chrome5162> хм
<Chrome5162> кста что за ArchLinux
<Chrome5162> в чёс отличия
<Chrome5162> счас приду
<Aiveri> Chrome5162 в идиологии наверное отличия)
<Chrome5162> а если серьёзно
<Aiveri> Chrome5162 серьезно
<Aiveri> !гугл archlinux
<ubuntuhelp> Другие !Linux дистрибутивы отличные от !Ubuntu: Debian, Mepis (используют !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (используют !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware, Archlinux (используют другие пакетные системы)
<Chrome5162> хм
<Chrome5162> ясно
<shenmue> Chrome5162 есть википедия
<Chrome5162> вам сколько лет
<Chrome5162> shenmue: кстати да пойду гляну
<Aiveri> Chrome5162 для меня главное, что под арчем пакеты самые новые, большие пользовательские репы (AUR)
<Aiveri> Chrome5162 Вы у меня спрашиваете сколько лет?
<Chrome5162> Aiveri: да
<Chrome5162> я ведь с вамм говорю
<Chrome5162> =)
<Aiveri> Chrome5162 24
<Aiveri> Chrome5162 а вам?
<Chrome5162> Aiveri: 16 в октябре 17 стукнет
<Aiveri> Chrome5162 ясно
<Chrome5162> откуда будете?
<Aiveri> Chrome5162 Россия
<Chrome5162> я тоже
<Chrome5162> не может быть =)
<icat72> ))
<Aiveri> Chrome5162 чем заинтересовал linuх?
<Chrome5162> Aiveri: во первых свобой распостранения
<Chrome5162> Aiveri: во вторых...
<Chrome5162> честно говоря даже не знаю
<Aiveri> Chrome5162 а меня гибкостью, поддержкой, стабильностью, бесплатностью
<Chrome5162> хорошая система
<Chrome5162> гибкость
<Chrome5162> Aiveri: во
<Chrome5162> точно
<Chrome5162> гибкость мне понравилсь
<icat72> Aiveri +1
<icat72> Безопасность
<Chrome5162> а мне +1
<icat72> И тебе )
<Aiveri> icat72 безопасность, безопасности рознь, не спорю то-что грамотно настроенную *nix очень проблематично свалить с "копыт", но и винда тоже при профессиональном подходе норм работает, разница лишь в том что в виндовс денежные
<Aiveri> затраты на всякого рода по и лицензии к нему высоки
<icat72> Вот именно
<Chrome5162> да да
<Chrome5162> кстати
<icat72> Кстати, всякие вредоносные программы под убунту есть?
<Chrome5162> неа
<Chrome5162> не под убунту а под ~nix
<Aiveri> но в России большие корпорации не спешат переходить на *nix т.к. проблематично в каком нить мухосранске найти грамотного специалиста для поддержания ит инфраструктуры
<JohnDoe_71Rus> самая вредоносная программа для любого компа зовется - user
<Aiveri> анпример ГК Мегаполис
<Chrome5162> http://www.windows7.nsk.ru/?article=X где X цифра от 1 до 20
<Chrome5162> меняйте
<Chrome5162> цифру
<Chrome5162> и читайте
<Chrome5162> много новго о себе узнаете
<icat72> Хех
<Chrome5162> такая политкиа
<Chrome5162> как минимум не честная
<Chrome5162> как максимум
<Chrome5162> наказуемая
<Chrome5162> я адекватный
<Chrome5162> у меня справка есть
<Chrome5162> я адекватный
<Chrome5162> АДЕКВАТНЫЙ
<JohnDoe_71Rus> справку сам рисовал?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> похоже что сам...
<Chrome5162> хех
<Chrome5162> да нет просто трубить что линуксоиды група психов
<Chrome5162> это не хорошо
<icat72> Вай
<Chrome5162> что "Вай"
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вай вай - безпроводная сеть
<icat72> Давайте не будем про линуксоидов и т.п.
<Chrome5162> =)
<Chrome5162> ладно
<TheFalkorr> @kban --host Chrome5162|NO
<Aiveri> люди подскажите пожалуйса скутер какой нормальный можно купить, что бы вяглядел норм ну и ездил тоже шустро
<TheFalkorr> @voice Aiveri
<icat72> Ух ты, а по что его?
<TheFalkorr> icat72: за оффтоп?или скутеры на убунте уже?
<icat72> Я про хрома
<Aiveri> TheFalkorr (((
<TheFalkorr> а его за спам и неадекватность
<icat72> Кстати, вроде же была статья, что какие то автомобили будут под линуксом
<voblin> проверка связи
<voblin> есть кто?
<TheFalkorr> voblin: ????
<voblin> о работает)
<voblin> спс
<TheFalkorr> voblin: ??? ?????????
<baronos> voblin: ???? ?? ???
<TheFalkorr> !utf | voblin
<ubuntuhelp> voblin: Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=19165.0 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<brestows> всем хай
<TheFalkorr> brestows: не пались:)
<brestows> TheFalkorr: неужто так палевно ?
<icat72> Троли)
<TheFalkorr> brestows: мы тут человека с толку сбиваем, а ты на чистейшем невопросном разговариваешь:)
<alogic> лол
<brestows> ? ?????? ??????? ?? ??????!
<brestows> TheFalkorr: ??? ????? ?
<baronos> да все уже
<icat72> Тест
<voblin> ne vce)))
<baronos> !ru | voblin
<ubuntuhelp> voblin: На канале разрешён только русский язык. В исключительных случаях разрешён английский, для общения с IRC операторами Freenode. Транслит разрешён только для выяснения как настроить русский
<icat72> Ахаха))
<voblin> kyru faq
<Cybran[web]> Доброе утро всем.
<TheFalkorr> baronos: до него не дошло
<baronos> TheFalkorr: печально
<voblin> Чё развели?
<TheFalkorr> voblin: ну я свежий чаек развел
<Cybran[web]> Прошу прощения за свои унылые нубские проблемы, но прошу помощи. При запуске любой игрушки через Вайн, у меня вместо нормального отображения отображается всё одним цветом, т.е. ни текста не видно (разве что подсветка в меню работает), ничÐ
<Cybran[web]> Игрушка Sid Meiers Pirates, но раньше, к примеру, с Guitar Hero III, была точно такая же проблема, которую не решил.
<icat72> .
<NoOova> ..
<icat72> Привет нова
<NoOova> Привет!
<NoOova> Как начался новый трудовой денб?
<icat72> Обед уже, а так неплохо)
<wolf1983> icat72: это сколько щас у вас? о.О
<icat72> 13 25
<wolf1983> мм. у нас в это время обед уже закончился бы )
<icat72> Ну у нас через 3 минуты тоже)
<mavron> добрый день! Люди помогите разобраться с alsa
<mavron> проблема в следующем, изначально, когда поставил alsa по оф ману, звука не было, но звуковуха определилась, минут 40 помучался, прочитал форуме, что нужно поставить какие то драйвера, нашел в aur alsa-driver поставил, пропала звуковуха...
<mavron> 00:13.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller 00:14.0 SMBus: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 SMBus Controller (rev 3c) 00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) 00:14.3 ISA bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 LPC host controller
<mavron> lspci
<mavron> звуковуха на чипе Conexant
<NoOova> господа как посмотреть куда ссылается символьная ссылка?
<NoOova> не надо
<Vlad___>  ls -l ?
<[Raiden]> file ещё
<voblin>  ÷¸ì îòëè÷èå âåðñèé desktop è alternate?
<ubuntuhelp> voblin! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<icat72> Вопросы без ответов )
<baronos> гыыы
<TheFalkorr> baronos: он в конце концов доигрался
<baronos> чел  видать фак курил 2 часа :D
<icat72> )))
<icat72> Затролили бедолагу
<baronos> TheFalkorr: жестко ввели в заблуждение :)
<gogasan> Как запустить аптгет чтобы он ни в коем случае ничего не удалял?
<[Raiden]> никак
<[Raiden]> apt-get update ^)
<baronos> не использовать аптитуде главное
<andrex> от обычного пользователя без судо
<gogasan> 1025
<gogasan> упс
<[Raiden]> gogasan: почитай ещё про dpkg и флаг hold , может пригодится
<gogasan> Эм... Короче история такова. Поставил эклипс с дебиана. И чтобы проставить зависимости я пишу sudo apt-get -f install, a он наровит стереть пакеты эклипса :(
<[Raiden]> про ключи --set-selections и --get-selections
<[Raiden]> Значит зависимости нарушены
<gogasan> Ну я и хочу проставить зависимости D:
<[Raiden]> пакетов с эклипсом или они сами хз кем собраны и гре и нарушают
<[Raiden]> короче без логов пустой разговор
<gogasan> А еще я запустил с ключом --no-remove и он ответил: E: Пакеты необходимо удалить, но удаление запрещено.
<baronos> а че, ппа нет с эклипсом?
<gogasan> У меня армел, в репе несоответствие версий
<[Raiden]> нессответсвие версий лечится удалением проблемных и пересборкой нужных версий
<[Raiden]> )
<gogasan> Вот я вручную с дебиана проставил зависимости вручную. Все равно хочет удалить
<gogasan> :С
<gogasan> Эклипс работает кстати
<[Raiden]> ты бы ещё в мандриву пакетов от режхет поставил
<[Raiden]> д*
<[Raiden]> у дебиана свои версии и зависимости могут быть
<gogasan> Да я в этих зависимостях вообще ничего не понимаю, сказано "зависит" - надо ставить.
<[Raiden]> ну, начинай понимать
<[Raiden]> )
<gogasan> ОКАУ
<[Raiden]> позыв верный ,но это не значит что надо ставить всё что угодно
<NoOova> [Raiden]: несоответствие версий лечится переустановкой убунты =(((
<NoOova> к сожалению
<gogasan> Ясно, спасибо
<[Raiden]> дожны совпасть имена пакетов, иногда версия или диапазон версий и пакет желательно должен быть собран в этом же дистре
<[Raiden]> только он об этом не узнает ))
 * [Raiden] тормоз
<NoOova> зачем ставиьт эклипс из пакетов?
<NoOova> бред же, нет?
<openvoid> у него армел
<NoOova> это же чистой воды прога под jre
<NoOova> армел это среда для написания под arm?
<[Raiden]> и что?
<NoOova> дак нафига оно пакетом ещё и с дебиана
<[Raiden]> бывают пакеты где вообще 1 текст
<openvoid> правда он почему то водрузил вместо 10.04 производителя 9.10 с истекшими репами
<NoOova> скачать с оффсайта targz распаковать в опт и наслаждаться последней версией
<openvoid> теперь мучается
<NoOova> без всяких зависимостей и прочего
<NoOova> или если в unix все есть в файл то в убунте должно быть "все есть пакет"? :))))
<[Raiden]> и не только в убунте
<NoOova> [Raiden]: мне кажется что java-приложения этоне системное по
<NoOova> а пользовательские данные
<NoOova> всего лишь
<NoOova> и нечего им делать в пакетах
<[Raiden]> когда кажется - крестись  (с)
 * NoOova перекрестился
<[Raiden]> вообще ты на какой-то % прав, никто не заставляет всё ставить пакетами. Установка и сборка пактов - это просто для удобства отслеживания зависимостей и для чистого удаления
<[Raiden]> если на это пофиг,  то и пофиг
<NoOova> с другой стороны, приятно поставить оптитудом своб любимую среду
<NoOova> и не париться
<[Raiden]> я бы ещё добавил что арм не нужен ещё лет 5+, популярная\попсовая архитктура всегда будт удобней
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> тем что собрано максимум пакетов в частности
<[Raiden]> в общем включайте мозг покупая железо и ваши линуксы будут белые и пушистые
<[Raiden]> Убунта немного расстраивает, в виртуалке есть опенсусе, я там уже обновил кде, а новости на kubuntu.org о сборке ещё нет )
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], так поставь пакет из опенсуси ;)
<[Raiden]> )
<|rapidsp|> в 12.04 уже обновилась
<|rapidsp|> есть ощущение, что кеды обновляются в ubuntu раньше, чем в kubuntu :)
<[Raiden]> репы одни и те же, ты какую-то фигню сказал
<[Raiden]> у меня просто не 12.04
<[Raiden]> Я хочу праздника о тустановки релиза, беты надоело щупать уже давно
<[Raiden]> )
<|rapidsp|> [Raiden]: я ж сказал, "ощущение" :)
<[Raiden]> ну в общем оно тебя подвело
<[Raiden]> а в версиях понимат кто, фифра: перед версией что в убунте значит?
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: что за фифра и что ты курил?
<[Raiden]> в версиях пакета цифра:версия
<[Raiden]> 4:4.8.2-0ubuntu1
<[Raiden]> пример
<TheFalkorr> ааа.ахз.это от демьяна пришло
<[Raiden]> вот что такое 0 я знаю )
<[Raiden]> 0 означает что в дебиане такого пакета нет или он старее. Или в переводе на русский, дебиан даже не релиз - тормоз.
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=33537
<pr0mode> ку
<TheFalkorr> http://lenta.ru/news/2012/04/05/diamond/
<icat72> Кто-нибубь что-нибудь слышал про project glass?
<TheFalkorr> icat72: у джорджи ла'форджа был визор.это пойдет?
<icat72> http://www.ferra.ru/ru/hard/news/2012/04/05/Google-Project-Glass-demo/
<TheFalkorr> icat72: у джорджи ла'форджа был визор.это пойдет :)
<icat72> ))
<NoOova> [Raiden]: это что такое? кластер на коленке?
<adskifbiz> мой кампутерный стол http://itmag.es/s5wW
<[Raiden]> NoOova: похоже на то
<[Raiden]> adskifbiz: клава как зовется?
<adskifbiz> [Raiden], какой-то гениус
<[Raiden]> ок
<[Raiden]> это типа соц опрос. Хочу поменять
<adskifbiz> у меня была получше, но глючила с убунтой
<[Raiden]> системник на столе... У меня так несколько лет стоял. А сча на полу и метре от меня. В итоге как-о тише сразу стало )
<adskifbiz> потом мож перенесу. Сейчас в него часто лазить приходиться..
<adskifbiz> под столом для него полку прикручу. Наверх только двд-ром и картридер вынесу.
<adskifbiz> монитор на кронштейне. .прикольно. .катается туда-сюда..
<[Raiden]> в 4.8.2 кедах пофиксили 1 баг с которым я столкнулся. Архиватор арк не делал превью жпегов в 4.8.1
<SergeyIT> adskifbiz, теперь собери кресло
<[Raiden]> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0405/h_1333619988_8801152_dc519d2686.png
<Kyshtynbai> О Райден тоже про остров смотрит) я давеча скачал, две серии только посмотрел, вроде ничо так)
<wolf1983> сериал?
<SergeyIT> дурастик
 * icat72 любит Вавилон 5
<[Raiden]> Да, сериал, иностраныне надоели, скачал наш. В  целом забавный.
<wolf1983> http://s019.radikal.ru/i604/1204/f8/027f26221ccb.jpg ржака :D
<[Raiden]> У Вавилона5 конкурентов просто нет.
<[Raiden]> жаль нету продолжений
<[Raiden]> )
<wolf1983> это точно )
<[Raiden]> книги правда есть.
<[Raiden]> я читал пару, одна про техномагов, другая про гкара
<adminn> есть какой-нибудь плагин для ФФ или хрома для загрузки файлов по всем ссылкам на странице?
<[Raiden]> не искал такой.
<[Raiden]> мне scrapbok нравится. Некотоыре страницы сохраняю. А то бывает пропадают
<wolf1983> для ФФ есть
<wolf1983> но не факт, что всех )
<NoOova> Господа у меня странное чувство
<NoOova> есть сервак
<NoOova> там немного все притормаживает, и топы высокие
<NoOova> но проц не грузится
<NoOova> я подохреваю что затыка винты
<NoOova> как можно посмотреть какие нибудь информауионные сообщения
<NoOova> (винты в рейде через md)
<adminn> wolf1983 как называется?
<NoOova> однако: dd if=/dev/zero of=/opt/tmpfile bs=10M count=30
<NoOova> 314572800 bytes (315 MB) copied, 1.316 s, 239 MB/s
<artus> NoOova, ты опять расфлудилсо :(
<wolf1983> adminn: DownloadHelper
<wolf1983> NoOova: а анализ что выдает? о_О
<artus> а логи то , логи
<NoOova> ак что за логи прикрепить. задача узнать чего в системе нехватает
<NoOova> если на винты быстро пишется, память свободна, проц не загружен и топ огромный
<NoOova> щас вот 15 помоему
<artus> NoOova, iotop запускай
<NoOova> где этого зверя взять?
<artus> в репах
<NoOova> а hiotop нету? =)
<artus> ))
<artus> atop есть
<NoOova> ого....
<wolf1983> а чего за топ?
<artus> Atop -- это монитор производительности с полноэкранным текстовым интерфейсом ASCII, аналогичный top, но отображающий информацию только об активных системных
<artus>  ресурсах и процессах, и выводящий только изменения, произошедшие с предыдущего показа. Через равные промежутки времени показываются загруженность ЦП, памяти,
<artus>  область подкачки, дисков и сети, а также доля в загрузке процессора каждым активным процессом в системном и пользовательском режимах, рост резидентной памяти,
<artus>  приоритет, имя пользователя. Для процессов, которые завершили свою работу со времени последнего обновления, выводится полный отчёт о потреблённых ими ресурсах.
<TheFalkorr> artus: пять за википедию.два за флуд
<wolf1983> XD TheFalkorr:
<wolf1983> artus: спасибо )
<artus> TheFalkorr, фигтам aptitude show :D
<TheFalkorr> artus: кол за руцкую локаль
<wolf1983> хм. я думал аптитуды уже нет о_О
<alogic> xD
<alogic> что ей станется-то
<artus> wolf1983, она была, есть , и будет)
<artus> TheFalkorr, мне ехать а не шашечки ))
<wolf1983> artus: дык вроде апт-гет остался. или аптитуду теперь доставлять надо? э
<artus> wolf1983, вернули же )
<TheFalkorr> artus: вот именно
<TheFalkorr> artus: и зачем тада русская локалочка?
<wolf1983> artus: надо будет глянуть )
<artus> TheFalkorr, чтоб со словариком не бегать. ога ))
<alogic> в aptitude сапер есть. нельзя такое убирать :)
<TheFalkorr> artus: а образование среднее?не модно получать было?:)
<wolf1983> да причем тут образование? Тут не в образовании дело хах
<artus> TheFalkorr, эм, а нафига мне буржуйский язык если я не в буржуии сижу ) и нафига себе городить трудности )
<TheFalkorr> ц
<TheFalkorr> artus: а зачем тебе математика? у тяж калькулятор есть
<TheFalkorr> artus: а зачем тебе история?тыж не в прошлом живешь
<TheFalkorr> а нафига биология, физика, etc
<artus> TheFalkorr, иди к иньязовцам на канал сратцо )) мне как то начхать )
<[Raiden]> настраиваемый системный монитор (better than htop) http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0405/h_1333623052_9025736_ca2b1e87d8.png
<[Raiden]> ^)
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: чет не знаю.хтоп интуитивней
<artus> [Raiden], монитор корорый рисуя графики жруеть половину ресурсов и уже не понятно кто собсно виноват, ненужен)
<[Raiden]> зато там только процессы и нагрузка на проц, а тут  вкладки по вкусу с датчиками по вкусу, включая ио
<artus> NoOova, понял? ану топай поднимать иксы на сервере )) тут те кошерный монитор подогнали :D
<[Raiden]> artus: в том состоянии ,которое на шоте, онн легче чем системный монитор из гнома
<artus> [Raiden], у меня системный монитор гнома это htop , посему незнаю чего там у тебя легче )
<[Raiden]> по жору проца имелось в виду
<[Raiden]> artus: ты прекрасн опонял о чем была речь
<NoOova> artus: у меня там atop ставится уже 5 минут =(
<[Raiden]> NoOova: у тебя даже блоб от нвидии лагает, не удивительно )
<[Raiden]> если я конечно ник не попутал
<artus> NoOova, а ничего часом в сислог и дмесг не сыпетцо?
<NoOova> что за блоб
<NoOova> artus: чуть попозднее гляну...
<NoOova> [Raiden]: у меня проблема была с зависанием гнома в активитес
<NoOova> пока решил простоперейдя на гном классик
<NoOova> ачто за блоб я не знаю
<[Raiden]> ну не знаешь и ладно.
<icat72> Кто скрин кидал с сусей на виртуал боксе?
<artus> того накол
<icat72> ))
<[Raiden]> я
<[Raiden]> оно ещё запущено, могу показаь что надо
<icat72> Не, я потом дома спрошу
<icat72> Из дома вернее
<[Raiden]> консольный яст http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0405/h_1333623938_1104570_0d5dddc2e5.png
<[Raiden]> dpkg-reconfigure правда частично его заменяет, но совсем капельку
<NoOova> процесс pdflush это кеш винта?
<NoOova> т.е. буфер
<NoOova> который на винт пишет
<[Raiden]> врятли
<[Raiden]> скорее это сбрасывалка кэша по таймауту
<brestows> NoOova: данные в дисковом кэше, которые пока находятся в оперативной памяти, называются «грязными» и процесс их сброса на диск называется их «очищением», а демон pdflush существует именно для этого
<NoOova> The jobs of pdflush threads are used to write data out from dirty page caches to disk.
<NoOova> brestows: спасибо. я думаю. что за грязные страницы
<openvoid> вот интересно а зачем грязные записывать? :)
<openvoid> по сути условно грязным как раз является дисковый кэш когда кэш в памяти изменился, вот его то и очищают
<NoOova> DSK |         sdb | busy    100% | read     564 | write   1355 | avio    5 ms |
<NoOova> у меня sdb вообще нету
<NoOova> т.е. есть ноон в составе рейда
<NoOova> хотя логично
<NoOova> тока почемуто sda раза в 2 меньше загружен
<NoOova> хотя raid1
<NoOova> artus: за atop и iotop спасибо большое
<NoOova> [Raiden]: что за блоб то
<icat72> Через пол часа домой! А причем тут убунту спросит TheFalkorr? А притом, что я сяду и включу клип с ней ;)
<TheFalkorr> icat72: че те надо?
<icat72> »))
<TheFalkorr> лезут тут всякие
<icat72> )
<baronos> NoOova: драйвер Нвидиа
<TheFalkorr> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%91%D0%BB%D0%BE%D0%B1
<TheFalkorr> для общего развития
<User709[web]> здаров народ
<User709[web]> есть опыт настройки 1с сервера в убунту?
<User709[web]> вчера поставил, службы запущены, а вот саму оснастку для линуха одноэс не сделали...
<User709[web]> и форточных машин дома нет :(
<sharikoff> виртуалку подними
<User709[web]> тоже вариант :) чета не подумал вчера :)
<User709[web]> т.е. сегодня по утро :)
<User709[web]> кстати, сенсор в убунте все таки работает))) только мультитач не пашет))) и символьные команды не изучены :)
<sharikoff> нафига так извращаться..
<User709[web]> всмысле?
<User709[web]> сервак 1с+убунта+ Постгрес КуЭль шустрей пашут чем мелкософт + мс скуль)))
<User709[web]> ну по крайней мере по старому опыту
<NoOova> TheFalkorr: такое ощущение что ты прямо все знаешь
<User709[web]> тестировал))) была нужда)))
<User930[web]> у меня не грузится ubunta. после выбора окошка с системой выбираешь убунту и она не запускается. просто черный экран и курсор
<wolf1983> User930[web]: ни с того ни с сего?
<User709[web]> а как ломал?
<User709[web]> )))
<User930[web]> в чем проблема у меня?
<User709[web]> так ты расскажи как ломал :) тогда и будет понятна проблема)))
<User930[web]> я не ломал ничего.
<User930[web]> у меня такая же проблема была при установке
<User709[web]> просто так ничего не ломается :) ну кроме здоровья, которое неожиданно во время распивания 30й бутылки водки портиться от салата :)
<User930[web]> я запустил установку с параметрами noacpi и acpi=off
<UbuntuUser> Вот что произошло после смены темы.. http://rghost.ru/37420320 во многих программах та же тема. Менял темы оформления не помогло.
<andrex> блин почемц эти вебы так не вовремя улетают
<andrex> у*
<NoOova> google cache
<baronos> andrex: рэдбул окрыляет :D
<andrex> xD
<wolf1983> andrex: не знаю. я когда через веб заходил никуда не улетал.
<wolf1983> стало быть закрывают окно. акк через некоторое время вылетает
<andrex> wolf1983: ну, наверно у тебя интернет нормальный
<wolf1983> andrex: разумеется
<andrex> если окно зарываеют то сообщение об этом при вылете посылается а тут тайм аут
<pr0mode> подсеть 192.168.1.0 можно ведь прописать с маской /24?
<NoOova> а почему нет?
<pr0mode> или /27?
<NoOova> 192.168.1.0/255.255.255.0
<andrex> можно
<NoOova> и 27 можно
<NoOova> и 28 можно
<NoOova> и 29 и 30 и 31 и даже 32
<pr0mode> не, нц 255.255 - /16
<NoOova> 255.255.0.0 - /16 верно
<pr0mode> крч прописал в iptables подсеть на разрешение всех входящих соединени, а роаминг профили не пахают ))
<sharikoff> 0.0.0.0/0
<NoOova> sharikoff: 0/0
<andrex> *[web]: кто там из вас с незапускается бубунта чёрный экран с курсором мегающим))
<sharikoff> NoOova: циски дают о себе знать =)
<pr0mode> ну я прописал на разрешение одну внутренюю подсеть  192.168.1.0/24, а с самбой ни один комп не соединяется (
<sharikoff> pr0mode: а задачка какая
<sharikoff> и схема сети
<pr0mode> PDC на самбе
<sharikoff> мущина ..чо сказать
<sharikoff> открывай 445 137-139
<pr0mode> ну пока я не начал с iptables зазвлекаться всё норм пахало ))) и для самбы эти порты я открыл на подсеть,
<sharikoff> и броадкаст
<sharikoff> ибо шар не увидишь
<pr0mode> броадкаст запрещён только на внешку
<sharikoff> ну
<pr0mode> ещё что странно, каждый комп пытается установить кучу соединений посредством UDP
<sharikoff> pass in on em0 proto udp port 443,137:139 from any to {self}
<sharikoff> где em0 локальная сетеыуха
<NoOova> sharikoff: это что такое?
<pr0mode> мде, а вот бухгалтерские программы соединяются с базой расшареной на самба ресурсе без проблем o_0
<sharikoff> NoOova: обманулся =) это пф фряшный
<NoOova> чтото очень страшное и не похожее на iptables
<sharikoff> с человеческим синтаксисом просто
<sharikoff> разве ты чето не понял в этой строчке?
<sharikoff> =)
<pr0mode> ))
<sharikoff> pr0mode: iptables -F
<NoOova> прочитать то её можно)
<NoOova> а вот написать
<sharikoff> и закрывай потихоньку
<NoOova> ещё политики помоему надо сбросить на allow
<sharikoff> ну да
<NoOova> ато после -F на всех цеполчах будет дроп =)
<NoOova> а если на серваке по ссш....
<sharikoff> я подозреваю что локально
<artus> NoOova, а если на серваке, да по ссх, то скриптом цепочку правил, и в крон на +10 минут вернуть обратно правила )) если прохлопал чего то ушами )
<sharikoff> да
<sharikoff> я уже тоже так делаю
<sharikoff> тока 15 минут ставлю
<NoOova> artus: ага
<pr0mode> походу решено, не ту подсеть прописал ))
<NoOova> у нас тут заказчик ругался что его сайт не открывается.... потом оказалось что у него деньги кончились на интернете....
<pr0mode> бывает и такое
<pr0mode> на меня тут как-то ругались что ни один пароль ни куда не подходит, оказывается надо было просто раскладку клавы переключить ...
<sharikoff>  а на меня ругались что я сплю
<sharikoff> это на гражданке
<sharikoff> а пока я был майором ругались что я несптрижен и обнаглел
<TheFalkorr> !raiden > artus
<ubuntuhelp> artus, please see my private message
<TheFalkorr> artus: так ответ ясен?
<[Raiden]> враки )
<NoOova> !raiden > NoOova
<ubuntuhelp> NoOova, please see my private message
<artus> [Raiden], я к чему это, ты тама про писание каких то десктопфайлов расказывал , http://hastebin.com/yugugukima.avrasm
<[Raiden]> NoOova: блоб, как бы закрытый драйвер
<[Raiden]> artus: я и сча могу рассказать елси не понятно
<NoOova> [Raiden]: а ты про то чот у меня открытый драйвер конйликтовал с проприентарным?
<[Raiden]> NoOova: я не знаю что у тебя было. Ты просто писал что у тебя нвидия и лагает
<artus> ясно, те лижбы сказок расказать)
<icat72> ))
<[Raiden]> artus: нет, реальаня проблема. В списке открыть как есть список программ, нотолько тех для которых есть .десктоп
<[Raiden]> а раньше ещё было поле для ввода
<TheFalkorr> artus: да ладно.он на случай самого явного и часто происходящего случая написания собственной прги без десктоп файла.все ведь этим занимаются
 * icat72 ничего не понимает, но читает с интересом
<[Raiden]> Считаешь что сказка - открой наутилус и посмотри
<artus> [Raiden], эмм, я должен в наутилуче искать только программы для коорых есть десктопфайлик? ммм, зачем оно?
<[Raiden]> artus: я думаю ты вообще не понимаешь что тебе пишут. 1. есть вфайл, 2. есть программа , 3. хочется выполнить её для этого файла и тут опа
<[Raiden]> поле для ввода своей команды пропало
<[Raiden]> так ясно?
<artus> нет
<[Raiden]> ну понятно. Я не буду тебя озывать по поводу. Но если тебе не ясно, не значит что я сказочник. Сказочник - означает врун.
<[Raiden]> мне это никак не подходит
<artus> не, ты расказывал о том что в гш надо десктопфайлы писать ручками, я как то нашол десктопы на весь софт что у меня стоит , может мне его нарисовали пока я не видел?
<[Raiden]> причем тут именно ГШ?
<SergeyIT> artus, а на конки есть десктоп файл, поделись
<[Raiden]> в гном3 , да , надо, из-за урезанного наутилуса
<artus> SergeyIT, а чего, питоноскрипты уже перешли в разряд гуевого софта ? ))
<[Raiden]> в кде не надо, он сам создается при добавлении программы в октрыть как или в действие по расширению
<[Raiden]> если его нету
<SergeyIT> artus, а как конки добавить в лаунчер?
<artus> [Raiden], http://itmages.ru/image/view/477044/4c6ff8fa
<artus> [Raiden], ничего, нигде ни в чем не писал вообще
<[Raiden]> artus: и что тебе опять не ясно?
<[Raiden]> пред тобой список софта с десктоп файлами
<[Raiden]> а поля ввода как в гном2 нету
<[Raiden]> или ты мне не виришь даже когда сам видишь?
<artus> зачем оно там ? )))
<[Raiden]> что бы выполнить прогармму которой не т в списке. А в кде ещё можно пополнить этот список не создавая _вручную_ .ltcrnjg
<[Raiden]> desktop
<artus> если мне приспичит че нить открыть нестандартным то е меня есть автостартилка, а не ходилка по гуевым вибыралкам, это быстрее всяко будет
<artus> а нестандартное , это видать то что собираетцо не через чекинстал )
<[Raiden]> я рад за тебя. Т.е. ты признаеш ьчто придется юзать что-то ещё, какой-то костыль
<[Raiden]> а я почему-то сказочник
<baronos> alacarte открыл, добавил софтину ключ %U добавил вот тебе и десктоп файл который можно указывать как приложение через которое можно открыть
<artus> ладно, сиди в своих уютненьких кедах извращаясь
<artus> SergeyIT,  gnome-session-properties
<artus> [Raiden], http://itmages.ru/image/view/477053/7f902135 кстати да
<[Raiden]> дурдом какой-то. Теперь меня обвиняют в том, что я использую кде, только потому ,что я критиковал гном, причем сравнивая с гном2 изначально )
<SergeyIT> artus, у меня юнити и там в dconf-editor
<[Raiden]> artus: Хм, это вариант конечно. Вт только когда я заметил эти изменения в г3, у меня была задача разово выполнить программу. А когда я увидел что поле пропало, я просто проклял всех авторов гнома, за то что они меня напрягают делать лишние вещи )
<NoOova> Господа, ваши варианты как распарсить virtualhost
<NoOova> есть файл с настройками
<NoOova> надо его обновить
<artus> если у меня разово выполнить извращенно программу, мне проще prog /d/z/x/fi[TAB] и не сношать себе моск с поиком полей для ввода и тд
<[Raiden]> а если говорить о новичке или пользоватле со стажем ,но из виндовс, то он ваще не поймет что надо редактор меню юзать, который по умолчанию может и не стоять, что бы блин отредактить меню открыть как
<[Raiden]> это ваще маразм
<artus> [Raiden], а я плеватцо начал когда у меня вон в тоой менюшечке, было только поле для ввода , и ни одной програмки на выбор чтоб даже текст открыть, и все попытки ручкаи вписать имя програмки сводилось к мышкотыкательству в ее
<artus> поиске в /usr/share/* , кеды , че ))
<[Raiden]> или если хотите: Недоразумение (с) Линус
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: новичек из шиндовс вообще не станет запускать какую то левую питоноскрипту самописную
<artus> [Raiden], ахха, это ли не маразм? ))
<[Raiden]> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0405/h_1333631965_9473361_cda6791892.png
<[Raiden]> у меня дело есть ,позже может зайду.
<artus> это, главное , указываеш ему на фидеофайлик, а те на выбор хош гимп, хош калькулятор, и вообще, чем собсно его сапустить угадывай сам, ахха
<bggooo> Народ, подскажите как можно ужать иконки расширений в gnome shell? http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2772086/2012-04-05%2017%3A18%3A36.png
<artus> тобиш о асоциациях собсно файлоф и не слышали
<bggooo> а то на пол-экрана вылезают, жесть
<TheFalkorr> http://lenta.ru/news/2012/04/05/entropia/
<artus> bggooo, http://itmages.ru/image/view/477078/f019ecce как то они у тебя расползлись
<TheFalkorr> лицорука.m2ts
<bggooo> artus: ага, сам в шоке :)
<User709[web]> чета я не отпадываю)
<User709[web]> через веба, и все равно не отваливаюсь
<[Raiden]> artus: основной лол в том , что они либо обманывают людей , либо по настоящему верят что сделали что-то френдли. ПРоцитирую фразу из 1 статьи:
<[Raiden]> The GNOME 3 tagline is "made of easy." Easy for who?
<[Raiden]> больше мне нечего добавить
<baronos> bggooo: это в теме ужимается
<bggooo> baronos: т.е. конфигураторов нет, только ручкаи прописать? Я просто второй день, на этой штуке :)
<wolf1983> TheFalkorr: дык это видимо игровая валюта ) скажем так если бы за реал, то столько. а так скорей всего наботил и купил )
<TheFalkorr> wolf1983: за реал
<wolf1983> хм. не сказано что за реал
<TheFalkorr> A player of the real-money MMO Entropia Universe has smashed the in-game transaction record, spending $2.5 million on virtual land.
<TheFalkorr> wolf1983: тебе риал мани ни на что не намекают?
<baronos> bggooo: угу, покажи какая версия gnome-shell --version , и тебе скину свою тему
<wolf1983> хах :D
<bggooo> baronos: hhb@mint-ssd ~ $ gnome-shell --version
<bggooo> GNOME Shell 3.2.2.1
<baronos> bggooo: стоит расширение установки тем для gnome-shell? (user-theme называется)
<bggooo> baronos: да, ставил
<baronos> bggooo: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/61252137/theme.tar.gz в папке 1 две скрытые папки их копируй в домашний каталог, потом открывай gnome-tweak-tool и выбирай тему gs-baronos-1.3
<bggooo> baronos: спасибо, сейчас попробую
<User709[web]> а вчера, в ходе шаманства, принял решение - буду учитцо программированию в с++, а то много годиков не писал на нём :)
<baronos> bggooo: если тебе нравятся закругленные углы, не проблема вернем :)
<wolf1983> и шаманить в с++ :D
<User709[web]> ага)))
<User709[web]> не, ну форточки не нравятся в плане стабильности, от туда мне только БФ3 вкуривает и то от EA, в линухах шаманства много, даже вчера чуть С вспомнить пришлось))) ну 1с рулед))) просто, удобно, красиво и хорошо оплачивается))) хотя определенный 
<TheFalkorr> yjdst j,jb ybxt nfr
<SergeyIT> xnj&
<TheFalkorr> эх вы
<TheFalkorr> новые обойки уже в обновах пришли
<SergeyIT> а зачем? Черный квадрат всегда есть
<User709[web]> )))
<User709[web]> его во всем мире ценят)
<SergeyIT> а то!
<User709[web]> лана, я на бокс :) завтра поди буду тут :) а может и не буду :)
<wolf1983> User709[web]: боксер? о_О
<User709[web]> да :) это плохо? №)
<User709[web]> всё, убегаю, а то уже и так на 13 минут задержался на работе
<UinstonS> Привет всем
<UinstonS> Нард помогоите, упал флеш, не знаю что делать, вычищал полностью и ставил, один хрен и в хроме и в фаерфоксе не але. Missing plugin
<UinstonS> Надо с онлайн редакторами работать, а не але =\
<UinstonS> Форум не помог
<baronos> UinstonS: http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.com/search/?q=flash
<baronos> посмотри включен плагин вообще chrome://plugins/
<baronos> ну и на крайняк sudo apt-get install --reinstall adobe-flashplugin
 * baronos чувствует началась эпидемия flash
<UinstonS> baronos: переставилсЯ плагин, хром пишет: Shockwave Flash 11.2 r202
<UinstonS> толку 0, всеравно missing plugin
<baronos> UinstonS: а он включен там?
<baronos> UinstonS: там написанно Отключить или Включить возле флеша?
<UinstonS> откл
<UinstonS> отключил > включил
<baronos> UinstonS: попробуй http://askubuntu.com/questions/100463/adobe-flashplugin-conflicts-with-flashplugin-downloader-error-while-trying-to
<baronos> хотя не
<UinstonS> 10,04
<UinstonS> все работоло, сбоев/перезагрузок не было, только закрыл/открыл браузер
<wolf1983> UinstonS: ты раскрой. там идет перечисление. может одна из составляющих отключена
<UinstonS> я бы загрузил скрины, но без флеша =)
<baronos> http://askubuntu.com/questions/98794/install-flash-player-11-onto-ubuntu-10-04
<baronos> я хз. больше идей нет.
<UinstonS> baronos: install flash-plugin полезынй совет )))
<baronos> нормуль, я бы поставил ;)
<UinstonS> хм, а там пакет называет который бесплатный flash
<UinstonS> *как
<Lex_S> бесплатный)))
 * baronos вот сидит без флеша вообще, только хром имеет в себе флеш.
<UinstonS> flashplugin-installer )
<baronos> пробуй его
<User644[web]> Всем привет
<User644[web]> Ребята подскажите как сжать папку архиватором tar, при этом что бы архив состоял из двух частей по 700Мб?
<baronos> а нажать другие параметры и выставить разделить на тома размером 700м
<User644[web]> из командной строки нужно сделать
<baronos> бери 7z формат и сжимай
<Lex_S> User644[web]: tar cjpv папка | split --bytes=700m - -d /куда/сохранить/архив.tar.bz2
<User644[web]> доступо только по ssh есть
<User644[web]> Lex_S: спасибо сейчас попробую
<Lex_S> наверно даже "архив.tar.bz2_"
<Lex_S> ну а потом с помощью cat собрать
<User644[web]> мне нужно папку сжать в два архива и передать по фтп. и в виндовсе разархивировать в одну папку
<artus> если папка не против - сжимай )
<Lex_S> )
<Lex_S> если не экзотическиц ыормат вроде xz, то думаю винрар догадается что с архивами делать
<Lex_S> хотя хз, я лично не пробовал
<baronos> фпс 240-300 эот нормуль?)
<Lex_S> в крайзисе? :D
<artus> baronos, 5к гуд
<baronos> Lex_S: tuxracer :D
<User611[web]> как откатить ядро
<User611[web]> после оновления ядра ноутбук перестал видеть wi-fi
<TheFalkorr> при загрузке нажми шифт и выбирай старое ядро.
<User611[web]> у меня стоит windows и ubuntu в груп я выбрал старое ядро а как мне тепесь сделать что не выбирать какое ядро грузить
<TheFalkorr> удали новое и все
<User611[web]> а как я новичёк
<baronos> User611[web]: http://goo.gl/hRNc0 в начале напчианно, тольео смотри версию которую удаляешь
<artus> baronos, ему можно было и без запятых отвечать, да и без пробелов тоже :D
<baronos> artus: хехе)
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=33541
<[Raiden]> что в ядре должно быть включено что бы сидюк работал, ну т.е. что бы /dev/sr* появились
<[Raiden]> пойду схожу на вики гентушников
<Civilian> [Raiden]: проще почитать хелп к опциям. Обычно scsi -> cdrom
<Nor8> <[Raiden]> А что отключил?
<[Raiden]> Nor8: много разного , я не смогу перечислить )
<[Raiden]> Civilian: это включено
<Nor8> [Raiden] Параноишь? ))))
<[Raiden]> Nor8: нет, просто минимально ядро собирал и получилось черезчур минимальным )
<Civilian> [Raiden]: да помоему на этом все.
<[Raiden]> флэшк иещё не видит )
<Civilian> [Raiden]: я включаю обычно  SCSI CDROM, Async SCSI scanning - обычно хватает
<[Raiden]> у меня висит на иде, на котроллере jmicron - наверное тут что-то выклчюено
<Civilian> [Raiden]: Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers -> ATA SFF + ATA BMDMA + JMicron PATA
<[Raiden]> блин, тоже включено
<Civilian> [Raiden]: dmesg на пасту
<Nor8> [Raiden], А кто тебе сказал, что джеймикрон правильный вариант?
<[Raiden]> Civilian: dmesg |grep sr - путо
<[Raiden]> пусто
<[Raiden]> Nor8: ну я знаю какое у меня железо
<Nor8> Ну значит не такое, раз не работает.
<[Raiden]> http://paste.ubuntu.com/916225/
<[Raiden]> Nor8: точно такое.
<Civilian> [Raiden]: ты в ядро или модуем scsi втыкал?
<[Raiden]> в ядро
<Civilian> [Raiden]: могу поделиться конфигом с рабочей машинки.
<Civilian> она вроде на твою чем-то похожа
<[Raiden]> да у меня есть ещё и собранные ядра и предыдущие конфиги. Хотелось бы понять что я выключил
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> [    0.229905] ata1: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xb000 ctl 0xb100 bmdma 0xb400 irq 17
<[Raiden]> [    0.229908] ata2: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xb200 ctl 0xb300 bmdma 0xb408 irq 17
<Civilian> а /proc/scsi/scsi что говорит?
<[Raiden]> контроллер нашелся
<[Raiden]> сек
<[Raiden]> в /proc/scsi/scsi  винты, кардридер, но нету  сидюка
<Civilian> а сидюк вообще живой?
<[Raiden]> да, смотрел содержимое диска под виндой )
<[Raiden]> ладно, как будет нужен грузану другое ядро
<Nor8> [Raiden], Памяти хоть меньше отъедает оптимизированное ядро?
<[Raiden]> сложно сказать, я не знаю сколько ядро ест памяти
<Nor8> В целом посмотри
<[Raiden]> чесно говоря вопрос памяти меня вообще не интересует
<[Raiden]> в целом так же
<Nor8> ПО идее должно же быть шустрее и так далее
<Nor8> Хех
<[Raiden]> пошустрее - да
<Nor8> На кедах?
<[Raiden]> ну а где ещё. Гномов стало слишком много и вс еветки вызывают рвотный рефлекс
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8> Угу, и композит е отключить )))
<[Raiden]> в общем при сборке сделал make localmodconfig , это собрало слишком урезанное ядро.
<[koshka]> Няу
<Nor8> Дичает кошка )))
<Nor8> Без внимания то )))
 * baronos ущепнул [koshka]
<[Raiden]> Nor8: я уже никуда не слезу, релизы кде выходят часто с багфиксами ,в переди 4.9 ещё и 5.х и ничего кроме няшек не обещают. И главное не обещают перекроек ифейса десктопной плазмы
<[koshka]> Че это вдруг?)
<[koshka]> Мне внимания достаточно ;)
<Nor8> )))
<Nor8> [Raiden], Ну это да, стабильность )))
<[koshka]> Так. Надо приложения мб обновить
<[koshka]> 250 мб осталось
<baronos> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=33542
<[Raiden]> Nor8: погугли ещё на ютубе по qt5 qml , там забавные эффекты люди пишут. И что самое забавное кути есть даже под хайку ос, не говоря уже про андройды, маки и т.д.
<[Raiden]> имхо нет сомнений в том, что оно будет жить
<Nor8> baronos,    http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/2012/04/yes-steam-and-source-engine-coming-to.html
<[Raiden]> внукам покажем нативный кризис2
<Nor8> [Raiden], Линукс незаслуженно вальве вниманием обделен, учитывая то, что и серверный клиент есть под линукс, да и самим гцф без разницы, где работать, лишь бы клиент позволял.
<[Raiden]> ну в обще согласен. Хотя когда-то они делали хл  первый нативный
<Nor8> В общем, подождем, новость обнадежывающая. В вайне все работает, но костыль он и в Африке костыль.
<TheFalkorr> так.
<TheFalkorr> есть некое "окно". как узнать, какому оно процессу приналежит?
<[Raiden]> xwininfo
<[Raiden]> ксорг няшен
<[Raiden]> xwininfo -all |grep Process
<TheFalkorr> балин.не вылавливается
<TheFalkorr> время от времени вылезает белый кусок
<TheFalkorr> квадрат в углу или прямоугольник почти на весь жкран
<TheFalkorr> поверх всего, но не реагирует на нажатия
<TheFalkorr> просто закрывает обзор
<Kyshtynbai> baronos: Valve это чуваки которые стим делают? Прикольно если будет нативный клиент.
<Kyshtynbai> Хотя клиент-то как раз прекрасно идёт и под вайном)...
<[Raiden]> TheFalkorr: а видокарта, вм и драйвер какие?
<TheFalkorr> компиз, штеуд
<TheFalkorr> врядли компиз
<TheFalkorr> я половину процессов убил
<TheFalkorr> не пропал
<TheFalkorr> чувствую себя маньяком
<TheFalkorr> убиваю процессы медленно
<TheFalkorr> ищу виновника
<TheFalkorr> все таки один из чайлдов компиза
<TheFalkorr> надо в ребут
<TheFalkorr> а то органы вырезал
<TheFalkorr> переродить систему надо
<[Raiden]> skai|offline: это может быть не окно а артефакт , глюк )
<TheFalkorr> ох уж этот компиз
<TheFalkorr> не.окно.оно пропадает при пеерключении столов (как окна, на которые не поставлено правило стики)
<[Raiden]> если хкиллом не убивается, то это часть окна ,а артефакт на рут окне\столе
<[Raiden]> НЕ
<[Raiden]> имхо
<TheFalkorr> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/940603
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: старо как мир
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> слава квину
<[Raiden]> с ним правда тоже всякое было, но сча неплохо
<openvoid> подозревают что связано с хромом, с хромиумом вроде такого не было
<TheFalkorr> openvoid: у меня хромиум
<openvoid> или было вроде 1 раз
<TheFalkorr> я вообще влц подозревал:)
<openvoid> он вродь кдешный - куда ему
<TheFalkorr> он кутешный
<TheFalkorr> просто обычно при нем проявлялось
<openvoid> всмысле да
<TheFalkorr> хотя он почти всегда у меня
<TheFalkorr> работает
 * [koshka] надулась на artus
<TheFalkorr> [koshka]: если бы не "сь" - было бы вообще интересно
<[koshka]> TheFalkorr, ну ну
<TheFalkorr> ^_^
 * TheFalkorr погладил [koshka]
<openvoid> TheFalkorr, там в камментах баги есть фикс
<TheFalkorr> openvoid: внезапно?там даж указано в каком релизе выложат
<openvoid> не ожидая релиза можно включить выключит эффект анимации и бага пропадет
<openvoid> правда на время
<Onkeltem> Как заставить Chrome юзать правильную сановскую java? В данный момент он через IceTea plugin юзает openjdk
<[Raiden]> почитай хавту как поставить санвоскую
<[Raiden]> я не думаю что хром надо заставлять
<[Raiden]> достаточн о1 яву заменить на другую
<Nor8> Одну удалить и все
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<Kyshtynbai> пыщ
<baronos> тыщ
<User803[web]> здравствуте убунтоводы! недавно перешел с винды на убунту 11.10 и мне сразу после установки выдало "вне диапазона" на Мониторе. Несколько раз перзагружал, больше ничего не делал, и она каким-то чудом загрузилась! я начал пользоваться, каж
<User803[web]> ни с жесткого, ни с лайф сиди(usb)
<shenmue> а что вебгэйт 255 режет?
<baronos> O_O
<baronos> а может он продвинуто посчитал буковки ввел, и потом из буфера остальные :)
<shenmue> User803[web] у меня с версии 10.10 до экрана введения логина и пароля тоже вне диапозона
<artus> shenmue, это у него целиком видать буковки влезли ) а лишнее осекло)
<shenmue> потоп все нормально когда уже рабочий стол появляется. лечится это установкой проприетрных дров либо поставить разрешение для консоли
<wolf1983> shenmue: ставилсо с сидюшки? о.О
<shenmue> я все время ставлю с сидюка. но  с 10.10 граф устаовка вне диапозона
<shenmue> поэтому ставлю с альтернейт
<wolf1983> лучше с двд ставить )
<shenmue> я с двд и ставлю. только без графики
<shenmue> точнее ставил пока на мяту не перешл. должен замететь на ней такой проблемы нет
<artus> shenmue, ага, она местами вообще забывает накатить груб, аль ешо кой нить прикол ))
<shenmue> мята? не.. у нее другая бага. устаношик с сидюка вместе с ос ставится =)
<shenmue> то есть у меня в меню где то есть "установить релиз"
<wolf1983> релиз группы электричка XD
<shenmue> даже запустил один раз. дошел до разметки дисков но там мол они все харды примантированы. мы щас их отцепим.
<shenmue> дальше чот не хотелось с харда ставить на хард этуже ос
<User003[web]> Доброе время суток! Господа подскажите пожалуйста в таком вопросе, хочу установить ubuntu с флешки, записываю образ на флешку, после гружусь, выбираю установить ubuntu и больше ничего не происходит, только мигает слеш! А если грузиться как lite
<shenmue> !usb
<ubuntuhelp> для установки Ubuntu на Flash тут: http://help.ubuntu.ru/fullcircle/21/ubuntu_usb_%D0%B8_usb_%D1%84%D0%BB%D0%B5%D1%88%D0%BA%D0%B0 на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick и live USB тут: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<User003[web]> спасибо! сейчас почитаю, и попробую, посмотрю что получиться!
<[Raiden]> User003[web]: если есть сидюк, то так может оказаться быстрее
<wolf1983> TheFalkorr: странная маскировка )
<User003[web]> да сидюк есть а вот болванки нет пустой, как на зло!
<Sergey_IT> User003[web], http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download    второй пункт
<User003[web]> Sergey_IT,  вот по этому описанию делал, но программа видит только один образ из 3! который она видит скачал с этого сайта, а два других скачал с официального и ualinux.com !...
<Sergey_IT> User003[web], так и качать оттуда же надо с проверкой md5sum
<shenmue> ты  хочешь мультизагрузучную флешку что ли сделать?
<User003[web]> Sergey_IT, ну так от туда и качал а он не видит этот образ! shenmue, нет я хочу с помощью флешки установить на комп!
<wolf1983> User003[web]: а зачем 3 то образа? о_О
<User003[web]> wolf1983, ну один он не увидел и я скачал еще два с разных сайтов, что бы проверить!
<shenmue> но программа видит только один образ из 3!
<shenmue> kernel panic
<User003[web]> а может проблема быть из-за архитектуры?
<shenmue> 64 что ли?
<User003[web]> ага!
<shenmue> да вообще то влиять не должно. обычно просто не правильно записывают
<shenmue> хотя купи болванку завтра. либо поищи рв
<User003[web]> ну вот у меня есть на болванке ubuntu 11.04, так она устанавливается!
<wolf1983> 32 или 64 тут без разницы )
<wolf1983> на установку это не влияет
<Sergey_IT> User003[web], мд5 проверял?
<User003[web]> нет, не знаю как!...
<Sergey_IT> из вин качаешь?
<User003[web]> да!
<shenmue> а в винде можно мд5 проверять? оО
<Sergey_IT> http://userpages.umbc.edu/~mabzug1/cs/md5/md5.html
<shenmue> echo 'Цитата' | md5sum | base64 на винде с паролями проблема. там так низя =(
<Sergey_IT> http://getmd5checker.com/download/
<User003[web]> да нормально все!
<Lex_S> User003[web]: точка на клавиатуре сломалась?
<Lex_S> а, не, не сломалась
<wolf1983> XD
<artus> да видать просто били его в детстве учебником русской грамматики, вот и мстит
<Lex_S> или просто весьма эмоциональный парень
<wolf1983> скорее второе хах
<Nor8> [Raiden], А ты какую версию ядра собирал?
<[Raiden]> 3.3.0
<NoOova> artus: ку ты тут?
<artus> NoOova, сам ты тут ку :D
<Nor8> [Raiden], А чем она хороша?
<NoOova> чорт... если бы ты был далеко от компа я бы спросил, что быстрее в вбоксе под атомом будет работать, XP или семерка. а так не буду спрашивать
<[Raiden]> тем же, чем и все предыдущие в своё время - последняя версия
<[Raiden]> :)
<Nor8> Последняя 3.4
<[Raiden]> ну значит последня якоторую я качал
<artus> Nor8, да на что памяти хватит то и будет работать )
<NoOova> это не мне было?
<artus> NoOova, тебе ))
<Nor8> artus, Неожиданно )))
<Nor8> Заставляет задуматься )))
<[Raiden]> mainline:     3.4-rc1
<[Raiden]> 3.3.1
<NoOova> [Raiden]: а зачем?
<artus> Nor8, ну в принципе ответ на любой то вопрос ))
<[Raiden]> NoOova: потому, что могу , ну и потому, что юзал пару лет форк с другими планировщиками и стало интресн окак там оно в последнем ванильном
<[Raiden]> хз зачем )
<NoOova> [Raiden]: а зачем тебе другие планировщики, это же же не встраиваемая система или не RTOS тоже
<NoOova> чорт) ты ответил раньше
<NoOova> а как если не секрет проверяешь работу планировщика?
<[Raiden]> NoOova: никак, визуально
<NoOova> т.е. 100-500 потоков?
<[Raiden]> часто затыкается или нет )
<Nor8> В сусе хорошо, планировщик можно через гуи переключать
<[Raiden]> нет, если ты про сборку, то больше 8 потоков я не использую
<NoOova> планировщик всмысле диспетчер в ядре который переключает контекст цп?
<NoOova> или я все напутал
<NoOova> то что обеспечивает многозадачность
<[Raiden]> Нор8 говорит про планировщик ио
<[Raiden]> а я и про ио и про процессов
<NoOova> а разве ванильное ядро заработает без дебиановских патчей?
<[Raiden]> да
<NoOova> я как то пытался собрать, у меня обругалось на selinux и вылетело в кернельпаник
<NoOova> =)
<[Raiden]> в убунте не используется селинукс, а что вы там делаете в федоре нас не колышит )
<Nor8> Когда уже кернелчек новый для третьего ядра  напишут, знает ктонибудь?
<Nor8> [Raiden], Подддержка его есть
<NoOova> [Raiden]: ну а я почем знал используется это или нет =)) давно это было
<NoOova> ради интереса тоже чисто пытался
<Nor8> Можно даже поставить, правда он без гуи как в федоре
<shenmue> зачем кернелчек нужен?
<NoOova> потом только ядро с сырками из репов =)
<Nor8> Ядро удобнее собирать кернелчеком
<NoOova> + конфиг тякущего
<NoOova> текущего*
<Nor8> Нагляднее
<shenmue> ядро удобнее ставить с ппа сразу с вкусными патчами
<Nor8> пример ппа в студию )))
<[Raiden]> кто как хочет, так и ...
<NoOova> а где в ccsm можно повесить клавишу переключения рабочих столов
<[Raiden]> ...ставит
<NoOova> помоему все эти ппа чисто под задачу
<NoOova> а юзеру в вакууме все эти патчи нафиг не нудны
<Lex_S> ну так бери ванильное, накладывай нужные патчи и собирай своё)))
<NoOova> непонятно зачем правда...
<shenmue> deb http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/liquorix.net/debian sid main past
<NoOova> если ради интереса только 1 раз
<[Raiden]> а вы видели когда-нить многополосную панель? http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0406/h_1333656623_5855827_a6f95fb59d.png
<[Raiden]> )
<Lex_S> гг
<baltazor> Всем привет, кто то делал через HAproxy лимитирование по GET параметру URL? т.е. лимит в 1 запрос в 1 сек. с параметров в url?
<[Raiden]> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0406/h_1333656817_8005517_2abcae626b.png
<Nor8> Дичь какая то )))
<Lex_S> куда ж ещё больше то
<[Raiden]> группирующая панель зовется. Давно появилась уже, но только допер что отличается от обычной  многолинейностью
<Nor8> http://disk.yandex.ru/  Кто-нибудь уже пользует?
<Lex_S> ьгг
<Lex_S> это ответ на гугл драйв?)))
<Nor8> 10 гигов обещают )))
<baronos> наверно, но заявку я кинул :D
<Lex_S> сколько сервисов развелось
<Nor8> А толковых мало )))
<Nor8> [koshka], http://imgur.com/gallery/kVVoE   Спишь? )))
<[koshka]> Нет))
<[koshka]> Nor8, ^_^
<[Raiden]> про ядро спрашивал. С флэшками разобрался - фат был выключен. А вот сидюк так и не понял ,вроде всё включено
<NoOova> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<NoOova> господа
<NoOova> стоит ли юзать "Яндекс.диск"
<NoOova> я вообще поклонник яндекса
<NoOova> но разом покидать дропбокс и переходить на яндекс...
<wolf1983> гугл рулит. яндекс маст дай :D
<[Raiden]> хочется -  юзай.
<[Raiden]> мне пока хватает моих дисков
<[Raiden]> убунту ван правда заюзал, там пара жпегов валяется и что-то ещё
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ваще надо бы залить кое-что туда, для бекапа, предварительно зашифровав, но пока лень
 * DarthGrey is away: I'm busy
<[Raiden]> 3.2.0-22.35  - rebase to upstream stable Linux kernel v3.2.14
<[Raiden]> кто-то уже жогадался почему такая нумерация?
<[Raiden]> вышел патчсет pf-kernel для Linux v3.3.
<Lex_S> я подожду пока zen-kernel в стейбле 3.3 появится)
<User611[web]> Здравствуйте
<User611[web]> Hallo
<User611[web]> Кто ответит на вопрос ?
<User611[web]> Who speack Russia &
<User611[web]> ?
<[Raiden]> User611[web]: спят все
<[Raiden]> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<User611[web]> подключение к инету нужно чтобы настроить убунту
<User611[web]> ну там чтобы работали приложения музыка и т.п.
 * DarthGrey is back (gone 00:59:46)
<valsinats> User611[web]: так в чем проблема?
<User611[web]> проблема в том что у меня модем а я экзешник запустить не могу для установки проги для использования этого юсб модема
<valsinats> 3G?
<User611[web]> я полный ламер в убунте , сейчас с виндовс сижу и спрашиваю что к чему
<User611[web]> да
<valsinats> убунту сама должна соедениться с 3G еще до входа в систему
<User611[web]> ого ,эт как
<valsinats> воткни модем и запускай
<User611[web]> индикатор на модеме не горит
<User611[web]> или пофиг ? просто открыть браузер и всё ?
<[Raiden]> врятли пофиг
<valsinats> а в трее соединение показывает?
<User611[web]> эм , даже не посмотрел
<User611[web]> в общем даже не знаю куда смотреть
<User611[web]> если не сложно вам объясните всё по порядку после самой установки ос
<valsinats> у меня сама подхватывает мобильное соединение
<valsinats> так же как и wi-fi
<valsinats> и wired
<User611[web]> у тебя настроено соединение ведь в ручную ? я об этом читал и вроде настроил НО
<User611[web]> у меня английская версия а русский пишет что повреждён
<valsinats> ??
<User611[web]> я создать то создал настройки а подключить не найду где так как с англиЦким не очень дружу
<User611[web]> убунту вся почти на англицком
<User611[web]> короче самые важные две проблемы это : как подключить её к инету и как скачать руссификацию
<valsinats> какие настройки создал?
<User611[web]> ну как на винде делаешь настройки соединения , логин пасс номер набора и т.п.
<User611[web]> там указал 3Г ,оператора
<User611[web]> НО во первых не увидел что модем определился в этих настройках и не смог выбрать тарифный план
<valsinats> а любую флешку не пробовал вставить в тот же разъём
<[Raiden]> бывает надо драйвер ставить через какой-то ndis wrapper
<[Raiden]> вроде
<[Raiden]> у меня небыло вайфая
<valsinats> флешки видит?
<User611[web]> нет нет ) в настройках не определился ) компом он определён и открывается , всё гуд )
<User611[web]> да
<[Raiden]> по модели гугли
<User611[web]> флеш память модема видит )
<User611[web]> да не в этом ведь дело , как настроить чтение экзешников ?
<valsinats> зачем?
<User611[web]> для этого подключение к инету нужно ?
<valsinats> нет
<User611[web]> блин чтоб приложения устонавливать
<User611[web]> что то прописать в кс надо ?
<valsinats> следить за трафиком?
<[Raiden]> User611[web]: почитай про wine и про elf binaries
<User611[web]> ну и это тоже , да и обычный какой нибудь майл агент установит
<User611[web]> эм , про что )
<User611[web]> сюда линки кидать можно ?
<[Raiden]> можно
<User611[web]> http://myubuntu.ru/rukovodstvo/veshchej-kotorye-stoit-sdelat-posle-ustanovki-ubuntu-1110
<User611[web]> вот это можно сделать без подключения к инету ?
<valsinats> нет
<User611[web]> [07:32] <+User611[web]> да не в этом ведь дело , как настроить чтение экзешников ?[07:32] <+User611[web]> для этого подключение к инету нужно ?[07:33] <valsinats> нет
<User611[web]> я вообще запутался)
<User611[web]> сейчас пожалуста скажите что нужно сделать для того чтобы экзешники работали и всё я уже к инету подключиться смогу думаю , вссё легче будет
<[Raiden]> User611[web]: по твоему линку нету никаких экзешников, там все нативные программы, устанавливамые из пакетов
<[Raiden]> exe - это win32 pe формат , а в линуксе свой
<valsinats> User611[web]: екзешники для выхода в интернет с 3
<User611[web]> я не говорю что они есть , там описано что нужно сделать чтобы убунта была не тупая картинка а хоть как то работала )
<User611[web]> да хотябы его !!!!
<valsinats> для выхода в интернет с 3G екзешники не нужны
<User611[web]> экзешники у меня на компе , мне их установить нужно а я открываю и мне архиватор какой то стандартный даёт ошибку
<[Raiden]> User611[web]: для запуска экзешников тоже нужен инет, т.к. wine устанавливается из сетевых репозиториев.
<[Raiden]> вероятность запуска 50на50
<[Raiden]> )
<User611[web]> хм ,  а как мне инет то подключить ?
<valsinats> Воткни модем и загружайся в убунту
<[Raiden]> я не в курсе. Советую погуглить по модели 3г одема
<User611[web]> я просто это сравниваю с виндой , на винде можно скачать на рабочем компе дрова все и скинуть на флешку , затем на комп и установить , а тут я так понимаю можно только с самой убунты касчать
<User611[web]> скачать*
<valsinats> У меня был huawei e219 и сам подключался
<valsinats> без екзешников
<valsinats> сосед wi-fi подключил и пока ключ не поставил и у меня тоже wi-fi был
<valsinats> без екзешников
<User611[web]> у меня wuawei e160g
<valsinats> Вставь модем и загружайся
<User611[web]>  ещё есть e 173
<User611[web]> так пробовал уже
<User611[web]> ладно сейчас ещё раз попробую
<valsinats> И что?
<valsinats> Настройки правильно указал?
<User611[web]> в том то и дело там выбор модема был закрыт он не определился я так понял
<User611[web]> сейчас вернусь не расходитесь
<User611[web]> =)
<valsinats> Выберите страну и регион и т. д.
<User611[web]> выбрал
<valsinats> оператора
<valsinats> тарифный план
<valsinats> Если вы не уверены какой тарифный план выбрать, уточните APN у оператора мобильной связи
<valsinats> Внимание! Выбор неверного тарифного плана может привести к применению неправильного тарифа для мобильной связи или невозможности досьупа в сеть.
#ubuntu-ru 2012-04-06
<User533[web]>  я уже с убунты )) спасибо за советы )
<User533[web]> следущий вопрос ))
<User533[web]> как настроить русский язык
<valsinats> Ну что сама соеденила?
<User533[web]> и всё же как например установить хром
<User533[web]> да ) я просто подключение то создал и автоматом подключение флажок поставил , но не перезагружал убунту после этого а на винду зашёл сразу
<valsinats> ну вот, а ты удивлялся
<User533[web]> о у меня апдейт менеджер вылез
<valsinats> соглашайся
<User533[web]> оставить все галочки и обновить ?
<valsinats> да
<valsinats> и там заодно и русский должен сейчас обновиться
<User533[web]>  The upgrade needs a total of 517M free space on disk '/'. Please free at least an additional 109M of disk space on '/'. Empty your trash and remove temporary packages of former installations using 'sudo apt-get clean'.
<User533[web]> он с диска я так понимаю обновляет
<valsinats> нет
<User533[web]> а
<valsinats> ему не хватает свободного места у тебя на диске
<User533[web]> туплю )
<User533[web]> вот да это тоже проблема
<User533[web]> физический диск разбит на 2
<User533[web]> один из них програмный винда стоит на нём , второй свободный , я на свободный поставил убунтут как доп систему пока что , и теперь не вижу этот доп , я так понимаю убунта его скрыла так как он для неё системный
<valsinats> подъучить англ. не помешает
<valsinats> Тебе же написали что делать
<User533[web]> прости упустил
<User533[web]> что именно ?
<valsinats> Empty your trash -- очисти корзину
<valsinats> если там что-то есть
<User533[web]> нету
<valsinats> Потом открой терминал и введи команду
<valsinats> sudo apt-get clean
<valsinats> Твоя цель -- освободить как минимум 109 метров на диске
<User533[web]> короче диск С для винды он полный почти ,диск Д на нём свободно 40 гиглв кажется или 60 , но я его не вижу и на нём убунта стоит , я так понял щас вот эта установка хочет на С поставить всё
<valsinats> нет
<User533[web]> ну не может быть тогда чтоб у меня 200 метров не было
<User533[web]> так терминал
<valsinats> обновления станут на тот диск куда убунту ставил
<User533[web]> это что и где)
<valsinats> Ctrl+Alt+T
<User533[web]> жесть
<User533[web]> я пароль ввести не могу
<User533[web]> пароль -
<valsinats> вводи
<valsinats> он не подсвечивается
<User533[web]> он ставится только после энтера в следующей строке
<valsinats> да
<User533[web]> а это уже не верный пишет
<User533[web]> [sudo] password for ubunter:  -
<User533[web]> Sorry, try again
<valsinats> учи англ :)
<User533[web]> извините повторите ещё
<User533[web]> значит неверный я так понимаю
<User533[web]> или не так ?
<valsinats> вводи правильно пароль
<valsinats> с первого раза и без ошибок
<User533[web]> блин пароль просто тире )
<valsinats> так в чем проблема?
<User533[web]> он тире пишет только после энтера тоесть пароль получается "Enter-"
<valsinats> http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/%D0%B2%D0%B2%D0%B5%D0%B4%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5
<valsinats> попробуй начать отсюда
<User533[web]> да да ) я понимаю что ты от меня устал(а) но я потологический нуб ))
<User533[web]> по этому и искал онлайн помошников )
<User533[web]> так а после правильного введения паролья и команды он что должен написать ?
<valsinats> увидишь сам
<User533[web]> ничего просто строку для новой команды ?
<User533[web]> ну вот у меня опять написал bunter@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get clean [sudo] password for ubunter:  ubunter@ubuntu:~$
<valsinats> так что, очистил?
<User533[web]> во всяком случае места так и не хватает
<User533[web]> что нужно сделать чтобы диск куда установлена система увидеть ?
<User395[web]> ,kby dsktntk
<User395[web]> вылетел*
<valsinats> вернулся:)
<User395[web]> да )
<valsinats> введи в терминале
<valsinats> palimpsest
<User395[web]> рут диск показывает тот что я указывал при установке 3 бб и раздел с виндой
<User395[web]> ну если он на указаные 3 гб ставит тогда понятное дело нет места
<valsinats> ты сам сказал это
<User395[web]> так что теперь переустанавливать убунту и указывать больше места ?
<valsinats> ты сам сказал это
<valsinats> :)
<User395[web]> жесть
<User395[web]> а так не изменить ?
<valsinats> ты как ставил -- liveCD или usb?
<User395[web]> так значит мне желательно новый раздел будет создать для убунты
<User395[web]> стоп , лайв сиди это просто загрузка с диска
<User395[web]> и работа прям надиске
<valsinats> и загрузка
<User395[web]> а я установил на жёсткий диск  с гибкого
<User395[web]> значит лайв сиди
<User395[web]> не бросай меня = )))
<valsinats> время видел?
<User395[web]> да , инет у меня только ночью (
<User395[web]> убунту ставил как раз для того чтобы буянить с вайфаями
<valsinats> я диск в убунте не разбивал
<User395[web]> у меня 5 утра и мне ещё 2 часа на  то чтобы всё настроить и подготовить для вайфай соединения
<valsinats> загугли тему
<User395[web]> ну разбивать для того чтобы он с ситемой не виден был и ладно а свободное то место у меня щас скрыто )
<valsinats> на мой взгляд -- переустановить
<valsinats> разбивка тоже длительный процесс
<User395[web]> я загуглил ))
<valsinats> и что?
<User395[web]> это вот результат ))
<User395[web]> этот чат )
<User395[web]> это для меня проще с живым человеком поговорить онлайн а не одно сообщение в неделю
<sharikoff> проще найти готовый ответ
<User395[web]> переустановка примерно полчаса
<sharikoff> чем тут донимать кого то
<User395[web]> а как удалить старую то ?)))))))
<User395[web]> слушай заччем ты тут сидишь раз тебя донимают вопросы ?
<sharikoff> я тут это..
<sharikoff> @op
<sharikoff> =)
<[koshka]> ))
<User395[web]> ?
<sharikoff> @op
<User395[web]> сори не понимаю порой юмора продвинутых  програмеров , сам ламер конченый
<sharikoff> бот вот не узнает с утра
<User395[web]> мне это не о чём не говорит
<[koshka]> Бот спит еще
<sharikoff> @op
<sharikoff> во
<[koshka]> Оператор канала он
<sharikoff> узнал
<sharikoff> @deop
<[koshka]> Злой дядька короче
<sharikoff> добрый
<sharikoff> =)
<[koshka]> Ммм
<[koshka]> Добрый значит )
<[koshka]> 4 утра. Спать пора;)
<User395[web]> <valsinats> в общем сейчас переустановлю , надеюсь дождёшься , заранее спасибо я постараюсь побыстрее
<valsinats> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=34973.0
<sharikoff> почти 10 уже
<valsinats> Глянь сначала сюда
<User395[web]> я не про это говорил во первых а во вторых основная то винда в винде мне проще раздел создать свободный
<User395[web]> но форматироваться он долго будет по этому не сейчас
<valsinats> Перед установкой выдели места хобябы 20 гектар
<valsinats> *хотябы
<valsinats> И туда ставь
<User395[web]> если я выделю больше чем свободно он удалить часть инфо на диске ?
<User395[web]> удалит*
<sharikoff> попробуй
<User395[web]> ахах)
<User395[web]> лан всё убёг
<User395[web]> а нет
<valsinats> что?
<User395[web]> у тебя мейл агент есть ?
<User395[web]> я через телефон зайду может удобнее будет
<sharikoff> интернет эксплорер у него
<User395[web]> ха - ха - ха
<User395[web]> ...
<sharikoff> ваще уже емае.. линуксоиды
<User395[web]> ай ладно быстрее начну быстрее закончу
<User395[web]> убежал
<valsinats> пока, я спать
<User395[web]> блин
<User395[web]> надеюсь по моему приходу хоть кто то ответить на мои дибильные вопросы
<sqrrl> у меня очень тупой вопрос, не относящийся именно к убунту, надеюсь, можно задать. насколько я понимаю, в консоли линукса приложения могут выводить символы шириной в 0, 1 и 2 обычных символа моноширинного шрифта. ширину символов регулирует шрифт, сама
<sqrrl> программа или это какой-то общий принцип для терминала или всех моноширинных шрифтов в целом?
<sharikoff> имхо шрифт
<sqrrl> значит, есть какая-то функция определить_ширину_строки_в_символах()?
<sharikoff> чесно говоря я незнаю
<sharikoff> я в консоли работаю и почти всегда удаленно
<sharikoff> так что со шрифтами не очень
<sqrrl> ясно.. спасибо, sharikoff
<sharikoff> sqrrl поставь програмку xfontsel
<sharikoff> она старая но там есть характеристики шрифта
<sharikoff> может чо пригодится
<sqrrl> да я спрашиваю просто
<sqrrl> у меня даж линукса нету
<sharikoff> а зачем?
<TheFalkorr> facepalm_2_the_return_of_facepalm.mkv
<sharikoff> sqrrl вот такая прога http://www.linux-ink.ru/static/Docs/Courses/adv-user-guide/adv-user-guide/ch17s09.html
<sharikoff> там сверху характеристики шрифта
<sqrrl> собсно мне интересно лишь, зависит ли функция определить_ширину_строки_в_символах() от шрифта или нет
<sqrrl> или я могу вывести символ с 0й шириной как обычный символ, если захочу
<User290[web]> Всем привет
<Kyshtynbai> ку
<User077[web]> МТС huawei E620 ubuntu 10.04. Сразу идет разрыв соединения. чего сделать можно?
<User077[web]> поставил usb-modeswitch, NM видит , создает нормально. но сразу как конектишься- разрыв GSM соединения. Деньги есть на балансе
<User077[web]> пин убран
<User077[web]> модем работал
<User077[web]> чего сделать мождно?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> wvdial и смотреть логи где оваливается
<User077[web]> ща
<User077[web]> гляну
<User077[web]> пишет :  modem initialized; configuration does not specify a valid phone nubmer, login, password
<User077[web]> хы) как такое возможно то?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> на другой машине/системе модем работает?
<User077[web]> не пробовал. но она на этой работала, потом перестала
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в nm удалить или создать еще одно соединение
<wolf1983> потом это после...?
<User077[web]> сама по себе. ничгео не делали, просто отвалилась
<User077[web]> удалят ьпробовал, и ставить заного
<JohnDoe_71Rus> wolf1983: точный вопрос, черт побери
<User077[web]> переустанвоил пакеты usb-modeswitch
<User077[web]> установил ща wvdial
<JohnDoe_71Rus> User077[web]: попробуй эту прогу http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=178649.0 вдруг чего полезное покажет
<User077[web]> спасибо, ща попробуй!
<JohnDoe_71Rus> пробовал ставить ПО самого модема?
<wolf1983> JohnDoe_71Rus: наскок я знаю если и идет какой-то диск с девайсом, то там тока окна )
<User077[web]> нет, не пробовал.
<User077[web]> не, у мтс вроде есть там для Линукс, но блин она карявая
<User077[web]> я и не заморчивался, пролработала пол года, и вот такую херь выдала
<wolf1983> не знаю. не прибегал к модемам )))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> wolf1983: нет. у меня на модеме хуавей E1750 была прога мегафон интернет для макоса и линя
<wolf1983> JohnDoe_71Rus: ого )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> угу. и она заработала изкоробки
<JohnDoe_71Rus> на 10.04
<JohnDoe_71Rus> сам в шоке был
<User077[web]> у меня и этот работал из коробки....
<User077[web]> :( (*плачу*
<wolf1983> JohnDoe_71Rus: http://cpu-fun.ru/sites/default/files/images/gnome-modem-manager-screenshot.png а в чем прикол? Он просто показывает инфу или есть где-то заветная кнопочка "connect"?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> пока просто инфу.
<wolf1983> а. ну т.е. дабы убедиться, что ты не сошел с ума, а инет действительно отвалился? :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> типа того
<User077[web]> не ставит ее
<User077[web]> ошибка 127
<Amblnb> Всем привет. Подскажите текстовый редактор, который может открывать текстовые файлы принудительно в другой кодировке, без распознания и прочих защит.
<User077[web]> vii?
<User077[web]> vim
<JohnDoe_71Rus> gedit?
<Amblnb> Гедит точно не катит
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в пункте открыть внизу кодировка выбирается
<Amblnb> JohnDoe_71Rus: И потом он говорит что неможет открыть в левой кодировке
<JohnDoe_71Rus> us
<JohnDoe_71Rus> *гы
<Tmin10> подскажите, где взять ключ, а то ругается W: Ошибка GPG: http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric Release: Следующие подписи не могут быть проверены, так как недоступен публичный ключ: NO_PUBKEY 6н456547645756н
<Tmin10> вроде это ppa вайна
<wolf1983> нафига тогда на  лин переходить если все равно этой хренью пользоваться приходится? *рукалицо*
<TheFalkorr> @voice wolf1983
<Amblnb> User077[web]: А как в нём менять кодировку. У меня какрас есть гвим, но там всё непонятно и по английски.
<Tmin10> sudo apt-key adv —keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com —recv-keys с номером ключа не помогло
<openvoid> add-apt-repository - если использовать его при добавлении рра то ключ сам добавится
<Tmin10> да ключ был, но куда то пропал
<Tmin10> а, всё, добавил ключик
<Tmin10> вот это сработало  sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com
<Amblnb> Как в гвиме менять кодировку?
<wolf1983> Amblnb: http://www.rsdn.ru/forum/unix/3088895.all.aspx
<Amblnb> wolf1983: пасиба!
<Wizard> привет!
<andrex> ку
<k-Jay> Привет всем
<TheFalkorr> хех.инвайт на яндекс диск дали
<k-Jay> Кто может помочь?
<andrex> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
 * wolf1983 не спит
<wolf1983> TheFalkorr: может инвойс? а то прям получается просто добавь воды :D
<TheFalkorr> wolf1983: а образованные люди знают, что invite - означает приглашение
<wolf1983> TheFalkorr: типа реферала?
<k-Jay> Имеется CUPS-сервер на убунте, есть также комп с windows к которому подключен принтер.На сервере генерируются pdf файлы и он отправляет их на печать, как это организовать?
<k-Jay> Не могу просто реализовать и придумать как расшарить принтер на винде для убунты
<SergeyIT> TheFalkorr, тебе места не хватает?
<TheFalkorr> SergeyIT: я чисто на попробовать:)скоро и гуглодрайв выйдет
<TheFalkorr> 30гб дропа+10 яндексдиска+хзскок гуглодрайва
<andrex> k-Jay: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/печать
 * [koshka]  укусила TheFalkorr
<andrex> !pm > k-Jay
<ubuntuhelp> k-Jay, please see my private message
<k-Jay> !pm > andrex а как это реализовать, если стоит не декстопная, а убунту сервер?
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, please see my private message
<TheFalkorr> GOG раздает первый фоллаут бесплатно
<k-Jay> andrex: а как это реализовать, если стоит не декстопная, а убунту сервер?
<andrex> k-Jay: купсом localhost:631 вроде
<andrex> ну или конфиги купса ковырять
<[Raiden]> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/SMPlayer?content=54487
<[Raiden]> ой, кажись баяню, у меня уже 8.0
<NoOova> [:|||||||:]
<andrex> ппц, ветрище на улице...
<baronos> ппц +30 на улице духота :(
<[Raiden]> у меня солнце и +5 и сугробы
<[Raiden]> сугробы и снег немного надоели, хочется уже на велике по сухим тропинкам...
<wolf1983> baronos: это где +30°С? о_О
<baronos> wolf1983: Анапа
<andrex> у меня так вабще полный набор снег дождь ветрища грязища, адская погодка)
<SergeyIT> ужасы маленькой страны...
<[Raiden]> У природы нет плохой погоды )
<SergeyIT> я о том же - одни ужасы )
<wolf1983> SergeyIT: :D
<chapt> ну не +30, но уже +20, а отопление еще не отключили
<wolf1983> всемирное потепление хах
<wolf1983> глобальное т.е.
<[Raiden]> На днях видел новость, пренесли потепление )
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/news/2012/04/02/climate/
<[Raiden]> но в какой-то степени оно произошло. Там где я живу, когда я был мелкий было и снега много и +18 зимой норма. А сча и лужи в январе бывают.
<[Raiden]> KDE Software users can find Plasma and KDE Applications 4.8.2 updates in the backport PPA for 11.10
<SergeyIT> "зимы ждала ждала природа, снег выпал только в январе"
<chapt> ну вот, значит бывало и раньше такое счастье, а если учесть что пушкин жил во времена когда вр оссии пользовался юлианский календарь то снег выпал не ранее 13 января
<SergeyIT> ну да, так что наблюдений пока не хватает чтобы делать далеко идущие выводы
<wolf1983> хм. то ли у меня с кодировкой что-то не то...
<[Raiden]> Я чего-то сомневаюсь, что 13 января выпадал
<[Raiden]> в середине ноября - да
<[Raiden]> хотя фиг знает, погода не стабильна, може у пушкина по другому было
<chapt> [Raiden]: ну либо класски приврал, либо все же были бесснежные зимы в 19 веке
<[Raiden]> наверное были
<chapt> да и вообще насчет потеплений много статей написано о том, что антропогенный фактор оказывает очень малое воздействие на климат
<chapt> и никакого потепления вообще то и нету
<wolf1983> http://ubuntu.paste.pro/5147205
<wolf1983> весна не будет :D
<SergeyIT> кстати, помню историю с Каспием, когда он мелел и хотели поворачивать реки на юг. В научно-популярном журнале (наука и жизнь или знание-сила) появилась статья ученого с графиками колебаний уровня воды в Каспии... и его прогноз оказался верным. А сколько пÑ
<[Raiden]> . А сколько п�
<[Raiden]> клиент у тебя уг, не умеет строки резать 255+
<SergeyIT> А сколько при этом денег вбухали в разработку поворота рек... С потеплением похоже так же
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], щас проверю
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], в плагине 790 символов почему-то оказалось (
<[Raiden]> раньше реки тоже не просто так меняли. Тоже были проекты и выгоды.
<[Raiden]> электростанции, орошение полей и т.д.
<[Raiden]> и вполне возможно что затраты окупались в итоге + ещё наверняка могли юзать труж заключенных.
<[Raiden]> )
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], слава богу не повернули, а то бы большие площади были бы затоплены (у меня брат работал тогда в озероведении и рассказывал возможных последствиях
<[Raiden]> а.. ну то что ты говориш ьможет и не повернули, но некоторые повернули ) Я названий не помню
<[Raiden]> И плотины тоже иногда были проблемой. С затопом и выселением. Как бы, таков путь индустриализации )
<[Raiden]> слепой
<[Raiden]> В европах может и небыло строек таких масштабов , но тоже в общем они идустриализацию пережили. Как-то смотрел фильм про германию, вымирсшие леса и реки
<[Raiden]> и восстановление с заселением видов выживших в восточной европе
<[Raiden]> расфолудился
<[Raiden]> в общем безумный индастриал ради прогресса и прибыли было свойством не только ссср
<[Raiden]> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0406/h_1333715126_5869009_8cbd705a88.png
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], рекламщик )
<[Raiden]> )
<openvoid> где то в европах канал по мосту над рекой построили, вроде германия, и без каких то затоплений
<baronos> аллилуйя, наконец то иконки нормальные вижу :D
<openvoid> http://urbanlegends.about.com/library/bl_water_bridge.htm
<Kyshtynbai> baronos: ты календарь не юзаешь эволюшновский в гном-шелле? Он показывает только события, а вот _задачи_ почему-то не показывает.
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: ща посмотрю че там :)
<pr0mode> ку
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: ты эволюшн сам ставил?
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: походу баг, у меня эволюшн падает в виртуалке при добавлении и синхронизации задач на неделю. А в гном3,2 работает отлично.
<[koshka]> Ололо
 * baronos погладил [koshka]
<[koshka]> Мр
<Kyshtynbai> baronos: угу, ставил сам. да, видимо баг(
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: потерпи, там еще куча багов у эволюшена, к 3,4,1 починят :)
<Kyshtynbai> что делать, подождём) ритмнбокс кстати тоже в трей не сворачивается
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: evolution bugs all 405 (434)
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: плагин дать?
<Kyshtynbai> не откажусь!
<baronos> ща
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/61252137/rhythmbox-tray-icon распакуй в папку ~/.local/share/rhythmbox/plugins/
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: потом в модулях включишь его и все
<Kyshtynbai> о отлично, мерси!
<[Raiden]> могу рекомендовать календарь от мазиллы
<[Raiden]> в связке с их почтовиком
<[Raiden]> если не надо работать с лдап мсовским или типа того, то это надежно и удобно
<Kyshtynbai> тандербёрд-то? мне не очень нравицца
<[Raiden]> да, громоптица почта и sunbird календарь
<[Raiden]> хотя если не нравится то фиг с ним )
<Kyshtynbai> Зашибись, ритмбокс сворачивается нормально.
<TheFalkorr> как всегда
<[koshka]> TheFalkorr, :-P
<[koshka]> Оо. Паша ворвался
<Kyshtynbai> http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1613260297/shadowrun-returns
<Kyshtynbai> Linux support is on table too. круто
<[Raiden]> [koshka]: Представь себе , что на канале две кошки. И кто-то пишет кошка ворвалась!
<[Raiden]> :)
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: представь, что один из пашей никуда не врывался, и спокойно сидит на месте
<[Raiden]> ок )
<[koshka]> Черт
<[koshka]> Простите. Я забыла что ты тоже Паша ;-)
<[Raiden]> да ладно, не так важно )
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: смени ник на [Raiden_tozhe_Pasha]
<NoOova> =)
<[Raiden]> )
<[koshka]> Скай >_<
<Kyshtynbai> однако. обновление 230 мегабайнтунгов пришло.
<andrex> вот чё значит ставить что попало) у меня 100 всего)
<Kyshtynbai> да я особо ничо не ставил)
<Kyshtynbai> щас список глянул, там от гцц и до ядра
<SergeyIT> у меня 0 обновлений - пасхальные праздники видимо
<[Raiden]> мне 450 где-то пришло , по причине кде 4.8.2. А вообще, практика показывает, что если обновляться не чаще раза в неделю, то проблем гораздо меньше.
<[Raiden]> ))
<Lex_Sh> [Raiden]: да и если реже - то тоже чтонить да отвалится)
<baronos> ну я замутил гуглмюзик в ритмбоксе :D
<TheFalkorr> baronos: ох ты.его не существует,а ты замутил
<baronos> TheFalkorr: угу есть один обход :D
<TheFalkorr> baronos: и как же ты его сделал?и можно ли также сделать гугл плей мюзик?
<TheFalkorr> baronos: давай.выдавай
<baronos> TheFalkorr: https://github.com/dpogue/gmusic-daap запускаешь python daapd.py вводишь данные гугл акк, потом в ритмбоксе подключение daap делаешь на localhost и все :D
<TheFalkorr> аааа
<baronos> ну теперь то вообще няяя :D
<icat72> можно как-то откатить версию убунты?
<icat72> до 11.04?
<baronos> плохо конечно музыку не добавишь
<wolf1983> о_О
<wolf1983> icat72: зачем?
<TheFalkorr> icat72: да.скачать образ.установить.и всем говорить, что откатил
<wolf1983> TheFalkorr: :D
<Lex_Sh> )))))))
<Sabotoer> так
<icat72> wolf1983: так возможно?
<[Raiden]> в теории можно, на практике нет смысла. Конфиги легко переносятся, списки пакетов тоже.
<[Raiden]> если тчо не совпадет - поправится
<wolf1983> одни торопятся переползти на свежий релиз, другие наоборот откатиться желают :D
<[Raiden]> если можно откатить версию 1 пакета ,то можно и всех. Н окак это лучше сделать и нахрена - с этим не ко мне.
<icat72> ))
<icat72> спасибо чё)
<Lex_Sh> попахивает маразмом
<[Raiden]> лучшее средство отката бекап. У меня езё 11.04 имидж валяется. ПРосто потому ,что на разделе где видео ещё ест ьместо.
<Lex_Sh> проще переустановить
<Lex_Sh> тем более, чё её там ставить
<Lex_Sh> это ж не гента
<icat72> ещё вопрос
<wolf1983> а еще проще на виртуалке поставить, если уж так приспичило о_О
<icat72> на оф сайте есть версии двд и сд, чем они отличаются?
<Lex_Sh> количеством ненужных пакетов
<wolf1983> DVD содержит больше пакетов
<icat72> так и думал
<icat72> спасибо
<Lex_Sh> которые легко можно поставить и с инета
<icat72> это понятно
<[Raiden]> icat72: на двд ещё выбор установщика есть дескто\сервер\альтернейт
<[Raiden]> в целом двд лучше
<Lex_Sh> там такой же упоротый альтернейт?))
<[Raiden]> да
<[Raiden]> вообще может и вру. Когда имидж был полноценный  4+гб, был ото  что я сказал. А сча смотреть надо.
<wolf1983> у меня кстати при установке с СД почему-то графика не особо хотела отображаться пока не надо было ввести пароль для входа. вот правда кубунту или убунту это было не помню. а вот с ДВД всё ок.
<icat72> пожалуйста ещё ответьте, чем записать образ на флешку?
<[Raiden]> бывает. чаще проблемы открытых дров. Например у некоторы , у кого нвидия, бывает просто монитор гаснет при установке
<Lex_Sh> icat72: unetbootin
<wolf1983> sudo apt-get lifeusb кажись )
<[Raiden]> помогает загружка сnomodeset
<Lex_Sh> !unetbootin
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='unetbootin'
<Lex_Sh> странно что не добавили
<wolf1983> унетбутином пробовал вчера. Коряво получилось. )
<Lex_Sh> О_о
<Lex_Sh> странно
<Lex_Sh> я так 12.04 писал
<wolf1983> тупо виснет после выбора и все )
<Lex_Sh> альтернейт правда упоротый сам по себе был
<wolf1983> там panic какой-то выскакивал
<Lex_Sh> а вот с нетинсталл нормально прошло всё
<Lex_Sh> паник? это с каким образом то?
<wolf1983> 11.10 ) СД
<icat72> так чем?)
<Lex_Sh> а
<Lex_Sh> 11.10 я не пробовал)
<wolf1983> дык он не в процессе выдает
<[Raiden]> ну, с бетами у меня тоже возникали проблемы при установке разного толка. Я раньше их смотрел.
<[Raiden]> к релизу часто пропадали
<wolf1983> он флеш делает. и типа идти на ребут предлагает. ))
<[Raiden]> так что 12.04 ещё не показатель
<icat72> ))
<Lex_Sh> wolf1983: а образ не побился хоть?
<wolf1983> Lex_Sh: нет конечно )
<andrex> !liveusb
<ubuntuhelp> Создание liveusb. мануал - тут http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/linux/72776/
<Lex_Sh> с арчиком unetbootin тоже без проблем справилась
<Lex_Sh> на днях ставил
<icat72> тут ещё пишут про какой-то GParted
<TheFalkorr> зачем оно, если есть dd
<wolf1983> это менеджер разделов ))
<Lex_Sh> TheFalkorr: ну это не для новичков :D
<icat72> хз, на офсайте пишут
<Lex_Sh> а то больше вопросов будет)
<icat72> дада)
<wolf1983> icat72: гпартедом готовят флешу. т.е. отмонтировать отформатить )
<icat72> много примного вопросов)
<andrex> дд даже готовить флешку ненадо, да и быстрее чем унет бутины всякие делает
<Lex_Sh> wolf1983: не обязательно
<wolf1983> http://ubuntueasy.com/ustanovka/ubuntu-live-usb-bez-problem
<openvoid> но дд не создаёт места для измененных фалов
<[Raiden]> !install
<ubuntuhelp> Ubuntu может быть установлена различными способами. Информацию см. на https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation . Проблемы во время установки? См. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall и https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues . См. также !automate.
<wolf1983> Lex_Sh: можно и из консоли ))
<Lex_Sh> Dapper ?)))
<Lex_Sh> надо обновить ссылки)
<[Raiden]> да, действительно
<Lex_Sh> 6.06 уже старовата)
<[Raiden]> !flash
<ubuntuhelp> Проприетарная технология от Adobe. Советы по улучшению производительности, поиску 64-битной версии и исправлению глюков смотрите по ссылке http://t.co/tUumY5y а также !flash64
<[Raiden]> англисйкий такой разнообразный....
<[Raiden]> !usbflash
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='usbflash'
<Kyshtynbai> Обновился, рубутнулся, обои гномощелевские, с травкой такие, пропали без следа. ух, шайтан...
<wolf1983> Kyshtynbai: чем обои не понравились? )
<andrex> [Raiden]: liveusb же, прада там лишнего куча по ссылке
<Kyshtynbai> Не могу сказать)
<Lex_Sh> чтото там по ссылке вообще как то сурово
<Lex_Sh> убунтоюзеры которые привыкли к далее - далее - готово могут не осилить
<wolf1983> д д г :D
<[Raiden]> мне больше всего нравятся устновщики в других дистрах. Обычная установка там обычно сложнее максимум на 1 клик
<[Raiden]> но зато ест ьи необычная ,с ваыбором ролей, пакетов и подключением носителей
 * icat72 ждёт
<wolf1983> icat72: а чоу ждать то? статьи почитал? )
<[Raiden]> на саомом деле, если бы в убунте небыло такой оперативной сборки всег очто мне надо на ппа ,гетдеб и других ресурсах, т оя бы свалил уже
<icat72> wolf1983: ага
<wolf1983> icat72: ну так вперед с песней )
<[Raiden]> т.е. для сча убунта это прежде всего ленивая установка нужных версий
<Lex_Sh> [Raiden]: ты же сусевод вроде
<[Raiden]> для меня сча*
<icat72> wolf1983: так дистриб качаю)
<[Raiden]> Lex_Sh: Ну, почти, у меня есть установленная и быает смотрю. А когда были новости про конец финансирования кубунты, просидел там целый месяц )
<[Raiden]> А так , пока по большей части убунтойд
<Lex_Sh> хехе
<Lex_Sh> а я год назад был арчеводом
<Lex_Sh> на днях поставил и был в ужасе от того как там всё сломалось
<wolf1983> воеводы :D
<icat72> wolf1983: что это такое было?
<wolf1983> icat72: обычный запрос о_О
<icat72> wolf1983: ну и запросы у вас батенька
<icat72> господи, когда ж у нас в городе скорости нормальные будут
<icat72> .
<wolf1983> icat72: у вас это где?
<icat72> wolf1983: в Тюмени
<wolf1983> icat72: а ) в Москве то скоростей нормальных нет :D
<Sabotoer> организуй свой провайдер )
<icat72> wolf1983: ыы)) насмешил)
<Sabotoer> растяни оптику по городу и монополизируй домовые сети
<icat72> Sabotoer: не вариант)
<Sabotoer> айти мафия не пустит? )
<icat72> я тут в 2009 подавал заявку на подключение дома пчеловодам, в  этот вторник позвонили - подключили мол
<[koshka]> Шо вы тут?
<[koshka]> Лоол
<icat72> Sabotoer: а ты говоришь - организуй...
<icat72> так лада
<icat72> лана
<icat72> скоро буду
<[koshka]> :-D
<[koshka]> Ох андроид то
<[koshka]> Скайп повис
<Snowdrift> как смонтировать устройство с 4.0 андройд
<User847[web]> у меня ноут с двумя видюхами. одна встроенная от intel, другая дискретная от amd. скажите мне обязательно нужно устанавливать кривые дрова на дискретную видюху, то есть на mad для того, чтобы я смог между ними переключаться?
<User847[web]> amd
<artus> не факт что та и с кривыми дровами то сможеш переключатся:D
<aspotashev> привет
<aspotashev> Как запустить ssh-туннель (ssh -L [...]) в фоне? Если писать "ssh -L [...] &", пишется "Pseudo-terminal will not be allocated because stdin is not a terminal."
<SergeyIT> 573 пакета обновлений за 2 недели
<sharikoff> aspotashev|: use screen
<User281[web]> ребят раскажите как поднять прокси сервер
<User281[web]> пожалуйста
<User281[web]> т.е. у меня 2 компа, тот на котором я сейчас имеет доступ в инет через локальную сеть
<User281[web]> на 2м можно настроить все через общую прокси системы
<User281[web]> но тут ведь нужно сервер поднять
<User281[web]> я так понял
<artus> тебе инет чтоль на 2й раздать?
<artus> ненадо тебе прокси
<User281[web]> ну да для нее
<artus> !nat | User281[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User281[web]: Примеры настройки iptables для раздачи интернета в своей локальной сети можно посмотреть тут: http://debian.pro/249 и http://unixforum.org/index.php?showtopic=59770
<User281[web]> чтобы обновить систему
<SergeyIT> лучше роутер купить
<User281[web]> спс, сижу читаю :) Он не нужен, мне просто систему обновлять на нетбуке
<SergeyIT> у меня тоже нетбук есть - с роутером удобно )
<SergeyIT> независимо
 * SergeyIT обновился, ушел в ребут
<Egup-738> Добрый вечер
<Egup-738> Кто знает..когда жму на клаве в Ubuntu 12.04 shift+alt вылазиет поиск по системе.Кто знает как убрать?
<SergeyIT> у меня переключалка языка на этой комбинации, нормально работает
<SergeyIT> давно обновлялся?
<Egup-738> Пару дней  назад
<SergeyIT> попробуй обновится, хотя такой баг был где-то 2 недели назад
<Egup-738> Спасибо сейчас попробую
<Egup-738> А кто знает? почему такие старые подкасты
<Egup-738> Давайте погаворим на какуйнибуть тему,у кого какие предложение?Просто хочеться пообщаться если есть конечно у кого желание
<Egup-738> столько народу и все молчат
<SergeyIT> Egup-738, щас опы придут - они тебе поговорят
<Egup-738> Кто такие ОПЫ
<baronos> !rules
<ubuntuhelp> Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://goo.gl/ef85w http://goo.gl/5UWBR и http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<SergeyIT> Egup-738, ну так правила почитай, если скучно )
<Egup-738> Теперь всё понятно,не буду больше доставать вас...
<artus> ходють всякие непонятные, сами не знають чего им надо
<SergeyIT> этот нормальный был
<DarthGrey> ))
<Iorik> !опы
<SergeyIT> самому не выйти?
<NoOova> господа...
<NoOova> есть интересная задача
<artus> NoOova, наливай
<NoOova> требуется какой либо сервис чтобы найти книжку по isbn
<NoOova> чтобы результаты в удобном виде возвращались, например в json или xml
<NoOova> парсить html не хочется
<NoOova> работать со всем требуется в шарпе
<artus> какая то не интересная задача то :)
<NoOova> дак блин) я подруге с учебой помогаю =)
<NoOova> хз как такое загуглить...
<NoOova> полюбас гдето есть но используется чисто для себя
<SergeyIT> NoOova, а на книжных сайтах разве нет такого сервиса?
<NoOova> чтобы ктото подгружал результаты в json или в xml я не видел
<NoOova> а парсить html в проге нехорошо... верства изменится и все
<NoOova> верстка*
<SergeyIT> подруге книжку найти надо или прогу такую написать?
<NoOova> прогу помочь
<SergeyIT> и кто такое придумал?
<NoOova> не важно =)
<NoOova> задача найти ресурс откуда максимально просто выдернуть данные
<artus> ну так ищи :D
<NoOova> :-D дак мало ли вы знаете или сталкивались
<NoOova> или совет дадите как искать кроме полного перебора всех книжных сайтов
<artus> NoOova, ищи сайт на котором уже перебрали сайты :D
<SergeyIT> и библиотек
<NoOova> я вообще я потрещать зашел, дискуссию завести, скучно
<SergeyIT> ищо один ))
<SergeyIT> NoOova, http://rbip.bookchamber.ru/SearchPublications.aspx
<User281[web]> :( а обязательно столько знать чтобы поднять прокси сервер на убунте :(
<NoOova> User281[web]: apt-get install squid
<NoOova> apt-cache search squid gui
<artus> User281[web], а ты все фигней страдаеш? ))) тебе ж прокся там нафиг не нужна )
<User281[web]> :) всмысле?
<NoOova> SergeyIT: там aspx (посмотри какой там запрос шлется к бекенду), и результаты - чисто хтмль =(
<artus> User281[web], ссылочку на нат я тебе дал, там полторы команты в терминал скопировать и всеее
<artus> делов на 23 секунды ))
<NoOova> напримеп gadmin-squid
<User281[web]> :) какая поразительная точность))) просто я учусь на компьютерных науках и только вот слез с винды)
<NoOova> конфигуратор
<User634[web]> ребят, а find умеет по дате создания файла искать?
<User634[web]> что по man я не увидел
<NoOova> mtime>
<NoOova> >
<NoOova> ?
<artus> User634[web], http://www.opennet.ru/docs/RUS/linux_base/node149.html
<User281[web]> а в чем разница между squid и iptables
<User634[web]> это время модификации последней вроде
<NoOova> )))))))
<NoOova> User634[web]: да оно\
<artus> User634[web], ну примерно как между тарелкой и вилкой
<SergeyIT> NoOova, так это я в википедии нашел за минуту ... ну и разбирай хтмл - а если хочешь иначе, то составляй свои каталоги книг
<artus> User281[web],
<NoOova> SergeyIT: я уже прдставляю как это сделать в c#
<SergeyIT> NoOova, или укради где базу данных
<NoOova> в пхп была библиотечка (simplehtmldom), которая наподобие поиска в jquery искала ноды в хтмле
<NoOova> а в c# я нкогда дажа html не парсил)
<NoOova> представляю что там такой халявы не будет, придется писать кучу регулярок для парсинга
<User281[web]> господа админы, а вы энтузиасты или работаете так?)
<User281[web]> ну просто интерестно)
<NoOova> !ask | User281[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User281[web]: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<NoOova> User634[web]: ну да модификации. а в ext есть дата создания?
<SergeyIT> это призвание
<User634[web]> ребят мне тут mtime не совсем походит(нужно именно дату создания, а не модификации)
<NoOova> User634[web]: я чтото сомневаюсь что она есть
<User634[web]> или я не понимаю чегото
<User634[web]> если честно тоже)
<NoOova> покрайней мере "stat файл" не выводит даты создания
<artus> User634[web], http://goo.gl/G4V0Z
<NoOova> User634[web]: Access, Modify, Change
<Kyshtynbai> вот блин. после обновления и ребута скринкастилка вроде починилась, один ролик записал и опять та же история.
<NoOova> вот такие даты у меня выводит
 * Kyshtynbai негодует
<NoOova> не понятно правда чем отличаются MOdify и Change
<User634[web]> http://blog.rootsmith.ca/linux/unix-access-modify-and-change-times/
<User634[web]> про модифай и чендж
<User634[web]> мне так-то change наверное надо
<User281[web]> какой командой запускается программа
<User634[web]> там же про изменение метаданных идет
<User634[web]> This is the time that the inode information (permissions, name, etc., the metadata, as it were) was last modified.
<NoOova> User634[web]: ну модифай это контент, чендж это права там итп
<NoOova> наверное переименование тоже это чендж
<NoOova> хотя...
<NoOova> это оба наверное
<NoOova> чмод, човн
<NoOova> чендж =)
<User634[web]> угу
<User634[web]> только как дату создания ее никак не использовать
<User634[web]> сменил права
<User634[web]> все новый change
<NoOova> ну я дату создания не вижу к сожалению
<User634[web]> мб она глубже лежит
<NoOova> ага, её надо нашупать пальцем
<User634[web]> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext4
<User634[web]> тут есть свойство ctime
<NoOova> нуу ctime это change time
<NoOova> наверное =)
<[Raiden]> ченч или create
<[Raiden]> вот в чем вопрос...
<User634[web]> ладно на потом это
<User634[web]> http://pastebin.com/FKyYXnBE
<User634[web]> я думаю забить проще ибо нет такого понятия как абсолютная дата создания файловой структуры в *nix
<[Raiden]> Change
<[Raiden]> но по сути это создание, модификация mtime
<[Raiden]> stat показывает даты если что
<[Raiden]> stat /etc/fstab
<User634[web]> да да спасибо я знаю
<User634[web]> а по быстрому чем можно (руками - типа 2008-2-3) ctime для файлов поставить ?
<User634[web]> погонять скриптик
<User634[web]> он на баше к сожалению(
<NoOova> хз даже) переводить часы и делать хардлинк на файл, переводить часы назад думаю очень глупо
<[Raiden]> почему к сожалению?
<User634[web]> я просто на питоне привык такую мелочь писать
<User634[web]> быстрее
<User634[web]> хотя и оверкилл
<User281[web]> а где через гуи можно настроить общую проксю в 11.10
<[Raiden]> задача то какая
<[Raiden]> цтайм смнить?
<User634[web]> угу
<User634[web]> на свой
<User634[web]> touch
<User634[web]> как я понял может
<User634[web]> если кому вдруг так вот понадоится
<[Raiden]> нет
<User634[web]> ну он новый то сделает
<[Raiden]> атайм и мтайм сменится , цтайм нет
<User634[web]> с нужным ctime
<User634[web]> v
<User634[web]> м
<[Raiden]> да
<User634[web]> мне пока и так хватит
<User634[web]> так то это функция фс менять ctime
<[Raiden]> в гугле пишут, можно сменить дату, сделать хардлинк , далить первое имя и вернуть дату
<[Raiden]> удалить*
<User634[web]> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8425689/how-can-i-set-a-file-creation-time-with-ruby-on-mac-os
<User634[web]> тут чуваку на макоси примерно то же надо
<User634[web]> на руби
<User634[web]> mdls -name kMDItemContentCreationDate -raw --- хотя поможет ему только эта макось-приблкда
<Kuloto> Можно ли сбросить/редактировать xorg.conf из консоли (в Recovery Mode)?
<User634[web]> да
<Kuloto> Как?
<User634[web]> главное ткнуть там кнопку
<baronos> нвидиа- sudo nvidia-xconfig для других хз
<User634[web]> remount fs
<User634[web]> вроде по умолчанию в  рекавери режиме только для чтения все монтируется
<User634[web]> а там дальше бери nano и редактируй
<Kuloto> Надеюсь, он предустановлен)
<Kuloto> Спасибо, попробую.
<User634[web]> да он везде уже стоит
<User634[web]> nano
<[Raiden]> в у бунтах есть
<User634[web]> мне вот интересно
<User634[web]> сейчас в убунтах /tmp в tmpfs монтируют?
<NoOova> User634[web]: а ты случайно перл не знаешь?
<User634[web]> нет слава богу не приперло пока))
<NoOova> а питон для каких целей?
<User634[web]> заменить баш где это можно сделать
<NoOova> а почему питоном а не перлом7
<Wizard> штобы рам есть
<Wizard> что бы*
<Wizard> привет ;)
<User634[web]> хз)
<User634[web]> вышло так)
<NoOova> и как удобно?
<User634[web]> очень
<NoOova> блин глупый вопрос, но почему? что там такого
<User634[web]> неудобно потом по учёбе на джаву лезть
<[Raiden]> User634[web]: по умолчанию не монтируют. Мне не кажется это хорошей идеей. Или где гарантии что в своп будет вымещаться сначала тмпфс, а потом более важные даныне )
<[Raiden]> нные*
<User281[web]> как дописать строчку в файле находящимся в системном разделе???
<User281[web]> я знаю что через sudo но как получить доступ или открыть через sudo куда тыкать
<NoOova> sudo gedit /путь/до/файла
<[Raiden]> если прав нет , то  echo test |sudo tee >>file
<User634[web]> ну много уже написанного на нем
<User634[web]> хрен знает)
<NoOova> User634[web]: а там есть чтото вроде цпана?
<User634[web]> там есть pip
<User634[web]> репозиторий модулей
<User634[web]> http://pypi.python.org/pypi
<User634[web]> для моих мелких целей мне просто питон лаконичней кажется
<User634[web]> ну и плюшки вроде лямб и прочего
<User634[web]> потрендовей перла он сейчас)
<NoOova> я вот пишу прогу на перле уже дофига времени, чтото мне щас не кажется что он подходит для больших приложений
<Wizard> вы можете открыть planet.freenode.net?
<User634[web]> ну смотри
<User634[web]> от пхп многие в руби ушли
<NoOova> вообще теперь к перлу отношусь на с "благоговением" пока понятия не имел что вообще за зверь перл, а как к "адвансед баш"
<NoOova> не с*
<User634[web]> тогда и не стоит менять привычек
<User634[web]> на рынкы еще нужны перлисты
<NoOova> подумываю насчет питона
<NoOova> та не... я веббыдлокодер. php, js
<NoOova> а перл как развлечение
<User634[web]> в любому случае попробовать можно
<Kuloto> Ну для веба питон самое то.
<User634[web]> тогда тем более
<User634[web]> у тебя 2 легких пути
<User634[web]> джанго (питон)
<Kuloto> ага
<User634[web]> рельсы (руби)
<NoOova> у нас диджей в городе есть) джанго
<User634[web]> питон как мне кажется более зрелый
<User634[web]> на хабре холивар недавно был
<NoOova> к примеру сравниваем шарп и питон. есть чтото общее?
<User634[web]> немного
<NoOova> с точки срения программиста естес венно
<Kuloto> свойства)
<NoOova> а не систем
<User634[web]> я дотнетом незнаком почти
<NoOova> жаба?
<User634[web]> но начнем с того что питон это чистый динамический язык
<NoOova> java всмысое
<User634[web]> жаба отстает от всех)
<NoOova> а есть компиляторы питона?
<Kuloto> он в байт-код компилится всегда
<NoOova> для перла такого например нет
<User634[web]> rкомпиляторы куда?)
<NoOova> ну я и имею ввиду. байт-код сохранить можно?
<NoOova> или в байткод он при каждом запуске компилируется, и подругому нельзя
<NoOova> просто сли писать какойто проект, вся эта трансляция занимает некоторое время
<User634[web]> *.pyc  файлики
<User634[web]> не
<Kuloto> рядом с файлами .py генерятся файлы .pyc - это и есть скомпиленные
<NoOova> если в вебсервере можно все закешировать например
<NoOova> то чисто в системе в перле такое не сделать
<User634[web]> sublime text 2 используешь?
<NoOova> а pyc можно запускать без py>
<NoOova> ?
<Kuloto> да
<NoOova> круто
<User634[web]> не
<User634[web]> это к вопросу о бинарниках питона
<User634[web]> NoOova - про саблим тебе было)
<User634[web]> он на питоне
<NoOova> я не знаю что это такое
<User634[web]> очень клевый текстовый редактор
<User634[web]> кто vim не осилил как я
<NoOova> какие то ассоциации всплывают
<User634[web]> самое оно
<NoOova> помоему если ничего не путаю, он похож на notepad++
<User634[web]> ну только внешне
<NoOova> на хабре кажется была статья
<User634[web]> хотя я хз какой щас нотепад++
<Wizard> ух, у вас тоже много линдолса :/
<User634[web]> чего?)
<NoOova> не. я комодом пользуюсь
<NoOova> а ты наверное PyCharm?
<User634[web]> мне пока вот ipython + sublime_text хватает
<User634[web]> я же много не пишу
<User634[web]> для себя считай
<User634[web]> мне иде не нужна просто
<User281[web]> Я установил сеть между 2мя комп. Выставил Ip и маску подсети. На моем компе поднял ffproxy добавил в разрешенные IP 2го компа...ребутнул проксю, но интернет не работает :( что делать
<NoOova> делать ОПА делать ОПА
<NoOova> если в сЕти твоей *опа =)
<User281[web]> :D
<User281[web]> а реально? что посоветуешь?
<User281[web]> пинг идет норм
<NoOova> нагуглить ман
<NoOova> как это делается
<NoOova> задача то какая
<User634[web]> мне кажется ты мало сказал тут
<User281[web]> Дать нет 2му компу
<NoOova> дак дай ему нет. 2 команды в консоли
<User634[web]> это звучит как поставил - не работает)
<User281[web]> О_О
<User281[web]> но как?
<NoOova> без всяких прокси
<User281[web]> мастер джедай помогите
<NoOova> покажи ifconfig на компе с инетом
<User634[web]> не сюда только)
<User281[web]> как в личку написать
<NoOova> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://hastebin.com или http://paste.pro
<User281[web]> !paste eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:e0:52:3d:01:e7             inet addr:10.55.1.52  Bcast:10.55.3.255  Mask:255.255.252.0           inet6 addr: fe80::2e0:52ff:fe3d:1e7/64 Scope:Link           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1           RX packets:4193447 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0           TX packets:2814772 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0           collisions:0 txqueuelen:100
<NoOova> госпади
<artus> пичаль пичаль
<artus> :D
<User281[web]> :D
<User281[web]> написали же !paste
<artus> User281[web], ты читать умееш? ))
<User281[web]> http://paste.pro/5147237
<User281[web]> типа так нужно сделать?
<User281[web]> :)
<User634[web]> во
<NoOova> User281[web]: открывай консоль, пиши
<artus> ахха))
<NoOova> первае
<User634[web]> это дело)
<NoOova> sudo echo -en "1">/proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<NoOova> втАрое
<NoOova> sudo iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
<artus> инифига не бедер
<artus> 8n
<User281[web]> мне баш отказал в доступе
<User281[web]> :(
<artus> *будет
<NoOova> Ж-В
<artus> NoOova, ибо как то забет эхо на твое судо ))
<NoOova> :-D я не могу
<NoOova> artus: не понял
<NoOova> хм ты имеешь ввиду что > не относится к судо?
<User281[web]> sudo iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
<User281[web]> не то
<User281[web]> bash: /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward: Отказано в доступе
<User281[web]> после первой вылезло
<artus> NoOova, echo -en  оказываетцо не забивает на судо )
<User281[web]> а после 2й строки ничего не произошло
<User634[web]> он просит тебя показать включен ли в ядре форвадинг
<User281[web]> вообще
<NoOova> artus: скажи полностью предложение
<User634[web]> для этот sysctl можно вроде
<NoOova> можно. но таб в вичате рулит
<User281[web]> ребяяята вы о чем?) помогите)))
<NoOova> User281[web]: sudo su
<NoOova> потом echo -en "1">/proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<NoOova> на втором компе пропиши первый шлюзом
<User634[web]> sysctl -a | grep  net.ipv4.conf.lo.forwarding
<User634[web]> тьфу
<User634[web]> не lo
<NoOova> User634[web]: дак он 100% выключен
<NoOova> поумолчанию
<User634[web]> ок)
<User281[web]> я боюсь что-то сделать не правильно :(
<NoOova> балин купи роутер ))))
<User634[web]> вирт машину ставь
<User634[web]> и тренируйся
<artus> User634[web], http://hastebin.com/reyejetela.bash
<artus> рррр
<User281[web]> echo -en "1">/proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward писать на 1й машине или 2й?
<artus> User281[web],
<umren> man iptables уже выпилили из убунты?
<User634[web]> нет)
<User634[web]> хотя возможно можно уже выпиливать)
<NoOova> artus: косяк
<artus> User281[web], В каталоге /etc/network/if-up.d/ создаёшь файл  , с текстом по ссылке, до коментов собсно
<User634[web]> а через эту штуку
<artus> NoOova, данифига, интерфейс сам выберет  )
<NoOova> помоему там пробел после единички не надо =)
<artus> NoOova, ааапофиг вобщето )
<User634[web]> которая вебморда серверная
<User634[web]> на перле написанная
<NoOova> вебмин?
<User634[web]> блин забыл как называется
<User634[web]> угу
<User634[web]> там нельзя мышкой такое провернуть
<NoOova> не знаю не знаю
<User634[web]> ?)
<NoOova> =)
<User281[web]> artus а для чего мне там создавать файл?
<User634[web]> а то бы дали ссыль
<artus> User634[web], зачем ? рам ровно 2 команды скопипастить, делов на 20 сек
<artus> User281[web], чтоб автоматом поднимался нат
<User634[web]> а нахер
<artus> User634[web], а вебмин тебе из конфигов такое г сделаеть,
<User634[web]> если не понимаешь
<User634[web]> зачем
 * NoOova слышит летящий плюс
<User634[web]> ну это да)
<NoOova> у вебмина есть плюс так то
<artus> @kban "User634[web]" 60 пиу-пиу , иди проветрись
<NoOova> его можно скачать и разобрать на конфиги
<NoOova> чтобы посмотреть как что заскриптовать
<artus> NoOova, если человек не в состоянии занатитцо, то явно не до разборов конфигов )
<NoOova> artus: а я не про него и говорил
<artus> NoOova, а мысл вебмин то раскурочивать, как то я там вкусного ничего и не видел )
<NoOova> я сли честно его не разбирал, а сейчас кучу этого хлама пишу сам
<artus> ))
<NoOova> и такое ощущение, что лучше бы я вначале посмотрел...
<NoOova> щас паст для примера кину
<NoOova> модуля для программы
<User929[web]> ай яй
<artus> дада, нефиг ругатцо )
<User929[web]> тут так прям нельзя говорить да?)
<User929[web]> ок
<artus> User929[web], тут и криво говорить нельзя ))
<User929[web]> в каком плане криво?
<artus> User281[web], ну ты там уже настроил или нет?
<NoOova> artus: http://paste.org.ru/?usi4i8 вот как то так
<artus> User929[web], мат , даже хитрозавуалированый всеравно являтцо оным )
<User929[web]> м
<NoOova> User929[web]: у нас тут строго с этим
<User929[web]> а в перле нету прослойки для таких дел?
<NoOova> еня вот уже 6 раз банили
<NoOova> пару раз на месяц
<User929[web]> вроде вернуть версию ядра аптайм и прочее
<NoOova> )))))
<NoOova> User929[web]: в модулях есть
<NoOova> в cpan'е
<User929[web]> просто по себе знаю что парсить вывод клево только у себя
<NoOova> просто я пытался хоть как то разбить по слоям
<artus> NoOova, это ты чего такое айкой ваяеш то? ))
<NoOova> artus: допишу тогда расскажу
<NoOova> осталось около недельки
<artus> ага, даш поглядеть)
<User929[web]> никто гитхаб свой не имеет тут?
<artus> NoOova, я вот думаю на досуге распотрошить зентилу на предмет вытянуть оттуда няшек всяких
<artus> аля вебморды к впнке, сертификатам, мониторилке, да и вообще ко всему ))
<NoOova> artus: =) сделать чтото свое
<NoOova> хорошее дело
<NoOova> а чем nagios для мониторинга не катит?
<NoOova> или zabbix
<User929[web]> ну это не интересно же)
<NoOova> там же можно что угодно заскриптоать, в нагиосе
<artus> NoOova, не, ты не понял , на зентиле не то что мониторинг, там вообще много чего
<NoOova> а что это?
<NoOova> зентилла
<artus> NoOova, http://itmages.ru/image/view/478442/69364bdf
<User929[web]> http://paste.org.ru/?usi4i8 -- разбейте хотя бы на  работу с бд и остальное
<User929[web]> а то громоздко
<artus> на базе бубунты напичканая всякими нашками рулилка
<User929[web]> кстати
<NoOova> User929[web]: ак там же разбито
<NoOova> функции для работы с бд начинаются на mysql_
<User929[web]> не я это вижу
<NoOova> для апача apache2_, для системы - linux_
<NoOova> итд
<NoOova> и комментариями разделял, вообще старался комментировать
<NoOova> финального рефакторинга ещё небыло
<NoOova> так что это альфа верси
<NoOova> а на разные файлы разбивать.... мб и разобь.
<NoOova> не решил ещё =) вначале надо дописать
<User929[web]> ну все равно я перла не знаю
<User929[web]> но в классы параметризуемые сделал бы
<NoOova> да я тоже особо.... вот первый раз чтоот на нем пишу
<User929[web]> потом их по фйликам
<NoOova> User929[web]: я хотел....
<NoOova> там нету классов дефакто
<NoOova> =(
<NoOova> там это делается все вообе жутко коряво и через одно мест
<User929[web]> ну тоть по фйлам разнеси
<User929[web]> и как время желание будет
<NoOova> User929[web]: наверное
<NoOova> дак времени то немного надо
<NoOova> минут 20
<User929[web]> не храни конфиги строками
<NoOova> т.е.
<NoOova> конфиг у меня с conf файле
<NoOova> чтото вроде ini в винде
<NoOova> или ты про что
<User929[web]> http://pastebin.com/etF2GVvz
<NoOova> а :-[
<User929[web]> я просто бы через полгода бы нифига не понял зачем тут так
<NoOova> дак а где его хранить
<NoOova> с плейсхолдерами
<NoOova> мне тоже это не нравится
<NoOova> вынес бы его в отдельный шаблон
<User929[web]> ну если прям совсем времени много
<User929[web]> то да свой кастомный шаблон
<NoOova> просто мне кажется что так ещё сложнее запутаться
<User929[web]> это да
<NoOova> тут хоть переменные видно какие принимает
<User929[web]> но зато потом если это дело допилить
<NoOova> а как посоветуешь?
<User929[web]> то будет штука
<User929[web]> я не знаю как в перле это делать
<NoOova> перл + смарти ))))))) (шутка)
<User929[web]> http://augeas.net/
<User929[web]> не не
<User929[web]> я про другое
<User929[web]> есть же шаблоны/парсеры именно конфигов
<User929[web]> типичных
<User929[web]> апач
<User929[web]> нжинкс
<User929[web]> и прочее
<NoOova> User929[web]: я примерно то уже прикинул как с этим работать
<NoOova> например, считать переменные в конфига апача - http://paste.org.ru/?usi4i8 строка 569
<NoOova> коряво конечно
<NoOova> но почему бы и нет
<NoOova> редактирование ещё не сделал... но алгоритм - читаем конфиг, ищем строку с заменяемым значением, вставляем туда новую строку
<User929[web]> ну вроде того
<NoOova> единственное что если эти функции пишутся ещё более менее быстро
<User929[web]> я бы сначала прошерстил cpan на предмет модулей про которые я говорил
<NoOova> то остальная разработка - то что связано с Curses::UI вообще жутко медленно
<NoOova> ага... я обязательно гляну! спасибо!
<User929[web]> м
<Tagimura> ку
<User929[web]> ну просто задачка такая давно мне кажется решена
<NoOova> да и не раз наверное... просто она не такая сложная чтобы не решить её самому
<User929[web]> да
<User929[web]> по сути код то просто
<User929[web]> й
<User929[web]> рутинный
<Tagimura> подскажите плиз программу для проектирования электронных цепей
<NoOova> Tagimura: какого плана
<NoOova> платы рисовать или чтото вроде Electronic workbench
<Tagimura> да, что то вроде его
<User929[web]> http://pypi.python.org/pypi/pylogsparser/0.4
<User929[web]> этой штукой удобно логи читать
<NoOova> выглядит заманчиво
<NoOova> но мне кажется мешать перл с питоном из за небольшой ззадачи будет очень плохо
<NoOova> а у меня уже появляется желание))))))
<User929[web]> нене
<User929[web]> это как пример
<User929[web]> перл постарше
<User929[web]> наверняка есть что-то подобное
<User929[web]> http://www.poldylicious.de/node/25
<User929[web]> а вот тут прям по твоей задачке
<User929[web]> один минус
<User929[web]> незнаю как в перле
<User929[web]> но в питономодулях как -то не принято больно документировать
<User929[web]> бывало что поставил модуль через pip install
<User929[web]> + lдоки к нему
<User929[web]> или из гита вщял
<User929[web]> взял
<User281[web]> Да как блин настроить этот гребаный инет
<User929[web]> а ничего не работает)
<User929[web]> и приходится брать ipython в руеи
<User281[web]> можно тут как нибудь в 1ну комнату попасть к знающему человеку
<User929[web]> и смотреть на офигительный рефакторинг
<User281[web]> ???
<User929[web]> понимаешь
<User929[web]> без полной инфы
<User929[web]> конфига твоей прокси штуки
<User929[web]> и конфиглов машин
<[Raiden]> когда выростит вот это сейчашное поколение питонеров, вообще всё перестанет работать, а что будет , придется ждать пока процессор пережует очередный py.
<User929[web]> тебе врядли навскидку скажут чего
<[Raiden]> Ничего личного , просто скриптовый софт надоел.
<User929[web]> да не я понимаю
<User929[web]> просто куда деваться)
<NoOova> а как же pyc?
<[Raiden]> )
<User929[web]> да и потом
<User929[web]> очень двояко это
<Lex_Sh> а это поколение вырастет?
<User929[web]> скорость нативного кода
<[Raiden]> ещё чего-то у них с языком, если сча в дистрах по 3 версии питона, то через 5 лет будет по 8
<[Raiden]> ))
<User929[web]> да
<User929[web]> главное не сказал
<User929[web]> фрагментация
<User929[web]> вот это бич питона
<User929[web]> потому что есть 2 отделные ветки
<User929[web]> ну не совсем но всеже
<User929[web]> на 3 сейчас прям совсем пока не усидишь
<User929[web]> незря редхат еще 2.5 тащит
<artus> User929[web], может хватит флудить по 3 слова то )) пиши мыслю до конца, а не по ентеру жамкая )))
<artus> ато пииичалька в чатике ))
<NoOova> artus раздражительно относится к коротким фразам)
<Lex_Sh> да ладно
<NoOova> расстраивается
<Lex_Sh> тут итак глухо
<User929[web]> короче есть небольшой трабл с переносом модулей из 2 в 3
<artus> NoOova, дада, зафлудили понимаеш )
<[Raiden]> дяди типа линуса уж пенсионеры. Кто будет кодить чрез 10 лет хз.
<User929[web]> крупные модули вроде не доставляют проблем а вот мелочь похоже похоже проще переписать
<Lex_Sh> радуйся что не спрашивают почему убунта на нтфс раздел с семёркой не ставится
<NoOova> [Raiden]: ты разве ещё не знаешь?
<NoOova> Оракл купил линуса
<[Raiden]> гном весь перепишут на яве, дке ан qml
<[Raiden]> кде*
<User929[web]> и яву в ядро еще))
<[Raiden]> а ядро придется писать на питоне, т.к. носитлей си не останется
<[Raiden]> :)
<[Raiden]> или на яве , ага
<NoOova> у меня вот книжечка стоит на полке. страуструп, C++
<Lex_Sh> [Raiden]: ты ещё скажи что столлман досихпор кодит
<NoOova> все хочу как нибудь полистать
<User929[web]> шутки шутками но на питоне пишут ось - она конечно не вперлась никому)
<NoOova> а столман кодил?
<User929[web]> да
<Lex_Sh> когдато - да
<Lex_Sh> когда основал фсф
<User929[web]> он вроде написало чтото такое
<[Raiden]> Хотя может железо через 10 лет будет такое, что вникто и не заметит, что всё на скриптах.
<User929[web]> он gcc вначале пилил не?
<NoOova> помоему gcc линус портировал под линукс
<[Raiden]> я знаю что он emacs писал
<User929[web]> ну на десктоп особо то и не пишут на питоне
<NoOova> нам надо убунтухелпа викторине обучить =))))))))))
<NoOova> на тему всякого линуса и столмана
<User929[web]> да ну их
<[Raiden]> iotop на питоне, узнал т.к. при нехватке прав , она просто вываливается с кучей текста
<User929[web]> ну тут и нестрашно, гик он и strace беглол прочитает)
<User929[web]> про iotop
<User929[web]> http://pastebin.com/ii2fh0Pa - и правда падает
<umren> NoOova полистай, тока не забудь веревку и мыло
<umren> [Raiden] такого не будет)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ну вообще нет, хороший софт будет написан с ядрами и кусками в узких местах на более нискоуровневых языках типа си или си++
<[Raiden]> а вот не хороший... И ег останет больше )
<[Raiden]> возможно
<umren> а ты не думал, что через 10 лет их сменят другие языки?
<[Raiden]> тоже может быть
<umren> кандидаты уже есть
<[Raiden]> ещё можетпоявятся программы пишушие программы. Я читал интел создают систему для автоматическог онаписания дарйвера по спекам
<artus> umren, php :D
<umren> ясно, что ядро линукса никто переписывать не будет
<umren> artus, а причем тут пхп?
<umren> он не компилируемый
<artus> umren, да то на яве ваяють, то на php , кая то тенденция за последние лет 20ть непонятная )
<umren> и без вм)
<umren> пхп это веб
<umren> я что то не видел в линуксе софта на пхп
<artus> umren, ну так того, перебираемя же в веб помаленьку то)
<NoOova> да нифига
<NoOova> пхп это не только веб
<NoOova> есть пхп кли и пхп гтк
<umren> пхп гтк
<umren> последнее обновление лет 5 назад
<umren> ок
<NoOova> серьезно
<umren> на 3 гтк нету биндингов
<NoOova> ок, кли
<umren> пхп кли - ладно еще
<umren> но тут питон
<umren> доминирует
<umren> во всех линуксах питон установлен и перл
<NoOova> перл умирает
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/news/2012/04/06/slon/ - даже слон может управлять тачскрином
<umren> перл умер
<umren> только в линуксе еще куча скриптов на нем
<umren> системных
<NoOova> перл хорош как адвансед баш
<NoOova> + cpan
<umren> питон ничем не хуже
<umren> + pip
<NoOova> без cpan-а перл ничто
<umren> цпан есть аналоги и в питоне и в руби и в яваскрипте
<umren> поэтому это уже давно не фишка
<NoOova> xml+xsl мне кажется скоро будут применяться больше для разметки десктопных приложений
<NoOova> в яваскрипте?
<NoOova> не перепутал ничечго
<umren> да
<NoOova> что за библиотека модулей в js
<umren> http://search.npmjs.org/
<umren> 8610
<umren> packages
<umren> ок?
<NoOova> это какойто js фреймворк
<NoOova> не считается
<umren> это не жс фреймворк
<umren> это серверный жс
<NoOova> f
<NoOova> а
<NoOova> жто нодеjs
<NoOova> ок. вопрос снимается
<umren> у питона 20 тыщ пакетов, у руби 37 тыщ )
<umren> правда нода моложе намного
<artus> воот, подаставали линейки )
<NoOova> вообще не понмая чем так щас всем js нравится
<umren> сколько там в цпане?
<umren> кроме того там все полумертвое
<umren> 2002 года)
<NoOova> js как средство лдля программирования
<NoOova> серверного
<NoOova> всмысле небраузерного
<NoOova> без дома
<umren> ну смысл огромный
<NoOova> поясни пожалуйста, давно интересуюсь
<umren> это новый тренд
<umren> ща все туда бегут
<NoOova> вот это да. согласен
<NoOova> ново необычно
<NoOova> f rhjvt
<NoOova> а кросе
<NoOova> кроме
<umren> 1 язык на фронденд и бекенд
<artus> харош флудить уже
<NoOova> umren: кабы этот язык был каким то шибко умным для бекенда
<umren> возможность объеденять модели и иметь проще структуру, кроме того интерпритатор самый быстрый из скриптовых языков
<NoOova> какие преимущества?
<umren> он быстрый чем питон руби перл и пхп
<NoOova> быстрый мб потому что незахламленный
<artus> @voice NoOova umren
<NoOova> artus: в чем проблема то?
<umren> нет, потому что виртуальная машина гугловская v8
<umren> которую делали не школьники, а крутые дядьки
<artus> NoOova, флуд заканчивай , к чему это все ?
<NoOova> umren: а ещё потому что в пхп куча обратных совместимостей и вообще он обьемнее
<NoOova> artus: причину назови почему это флуд
<umren> artus тут всеравно никого нету
<umren> artus че ты такой злой
<NoOova> кстати... в nodeJS тоже нету классов как и в обычном яваскрипте?
<umren> class foo { } ?
<NoOova> да
<umren> нет
<umren> там прототипное наследование
<NoOova> не function() {this.abc=123}
<umren> это тоже самое
<artus> @kban NoOova 3600 хаканчиваем офтопить
<artus> @kban umren 3600 хаканчиваем офтопить
<Lex_Sh> а чё, ру-канала питонщиков на фриноде нету?
<artus> а им пофигу видать где срачики разводить
<Lex_Sh> хехе
<NoOova_> артус ок прекращаю. сними пожалуйста бан
<artus> да я не заметил что вы прекращаете )
<artus> через час сам отвалитцо
<NoOova_> просто мы не материмся не ругаемся. обсуждаем современные технологии. =(
<NoOova_> вообще непонятно почему этого сдесь делать нельзя
<Lex_Sh> вы кому-то не экономите трафик)
<artus> NoOova_, разбирать подробности питона можно и у них на канале )) меру же знать надо )
<NoOova_> artus: это был яваскрипт
<artus> NoOova_, да хоть лисп :D
<artus> вот закончитцо место в интернетах, забитое логами таких чатиков, что делать то будете :)
<NoOova_> ок а если обсуждать анимацию гнома которая на JS сделана тут?
<NoOova_> обидно блин вообще =( делаешь что хочешь =( самосуд
<NoOova_> котэ на тебя нажалуюсь
<artus> NoOova_, где ты самосуд видиш? могу носом в правила ткнуть и отправить на неделю загорать за обход, я же кажись культурно попросил заканчивать этот бессмысленный и беспощадный флуд
<artus> нафига тут эти срачики с языками то , есть профильные каналы, там и ругайтесь )
<NoOova_> тебе как будто жалко..
<artus> я понимаю там минутка неновисти, ничего против не имею, но надо ж меру знать то
<NoOova_> ладно что уж там...
<artus> вон  #ubuntu-ru-offtopic есть, мжна туда пойти и там подубоширить) я ток за и сам присоединюсь ))
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/software-news/627124?topblock
<[koshka]> Ого
<[koshka]> Шо тут было?
<bcat> чемпионат по флуду. победил рефери.
#ubuntu-ru 2012-04-07
<Tagimura> доброе утро
<Tagimura> кто сейчас на 12.04 что за два обновления которые не активны для установки
<BlancoD> А мне вот интересно, если сейчас поставить 12.04, после релиза нужно будет полностью переставлять систему, или протсо приставка уберётся?
<BlancoD> приставка -beta  в смысле
<rapidsp> BlancoD: не нужно
<Vlad_> Доброе утро. Есть кто-нибудь? :) Последние несколько дней заметил, что скорость закачки/отдачи торрентов "проседает". То максимум от коннекта покажет, то резко падает. Будто пиры/сиды отваливаются. Последнее что делал с системой - поднимал
<Vlad_>  munin и vnstat. Могут они так поднагадить?
<Vlad_> Не представляю в какую сторону копать
<Vlad_> а, ещё awstats был
<User464[web]> Привет ,подскажите как найти дрова на вифи в убунту ? автоматом они не установились (((
<Snowdrift> nvidia version current install or nvidia version current-updates?
<User464[web]> wi fi ! Not video !
<User169[web]> !server
<ubuntuhelp> Ubuntu Server Edition - это выпуск Ubuntu разработанный специально для серверов, включая сервер-специфичное ядро (!kernel) и без графического интерфейса. Установочный диск содержит множество серверных приложений. Текущая версия !LTS - 8.04. См. https://help.ubuntu.com
<Snowdrift> !nvidia
<ubuntuhelp> Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. !nvidia-nouveau !xswat
<User169[web]> Мне надо сервер для сайта на бубунту поставить, 64 или 32 бита лучше выбрать?
<akimskiy[web]> зависит от характеристик сервера, если у вас оперативы больше 4Г, то лучше 64битную
<[koshka]> Hello
<User169[web]> меньше
<User169[web]> а что с версией дистрюбутива? 11 или 10?
<User169[web]> какой выбрать лучше?
<akimskiy> тогда 32битная будет работать намного лучше 64битной
<User169[web]> А версию, какую лучше выбрать? 11. или 10?
<akimskiy> незнаю, серверной никогда не пользовался...
<gogasan> Вопрос про icewm здесь можно задать? :D
 * baronos погладил [koshka]
<[koshka]> baronos, мр
<baronos> [koshka]: ты мне идею подкинула для расширения gnome3 ;)
<[koshka]> Ого
<[koshka]> Как так?
<baronos> [koshka]: долго открывать акк человека :D надо сделать, чтоб нажал на панели иконку, а там все контакты онлайн жамкнул на него и пиши сообщение :)
<[koshka]> Ясненько
<[koshka]> ping
<ubuntuhelp> [koshka], Failed!
<[koshka]> Окау(
<TheFalkorr> [koshka]: прям okayface
<werxxx> re
<werxxx> а как indicator-applet выше засунуть?
<werxxx> indicator-applet съехал?
<Kyshtynbai> а никто не знает, что с рутрекером? лежит что-то.
<baronos> бегает
<Kyshtynbai> хм. а у меня не грузицца.
<Kyshtynbai> какая-то фигня. в файрфоксе открылся о_О. а пинговаться не пингуется и в опере не открывается.
<[koshka]> TheFalkorr, ррр
<jlewka> всем привет
<bcat> хаюшки
<jlewka> чего так тихо сегодня?
<jlewka> самому что ли чтоить сломать...
<openvoid> это на работе делать по будням нечего, а дома в выходные полно дел :)
<jlewka> ну, про работу, кому как...
<openvoid> факт - тихо - значит так и есть
<pr0mode> всем ку
<jlewka> привет )
<NoOova> лучше бы на работе посидел
<NoOova> дома вообзе делать нечего
<jlewka> пиво?
<NoOova> не....
<NoOova> нафиг его
<jlewka> )))
<TheFalkorr> чечектотут
<gogasan> Как называется прога, которая в гноме на Alt+F2 вызывается?
<SergeyIT> посмотри в процессах, или wmctrl может
<baronos> gogasan: какой версии гном?
<gogasan> третий. Мне надо в icewm 'nj ЖВ
<gogasan> *это :D
<jlewka> подскажите, а из-за чего иногда появляются такие вот глюки на экране? http://itmag.es/2xFTz  драйвер на видео карту криво встал?
<baronos> jlewka: дык это FBI засекретила замазало
<SergeyIT> только в хchat?
<jlewka> везде
<jlewka> помогает, сворачивание и разворачивание окошек...
<SergeyIT> версия, видео?
<gogasan> Короче, есть gnome-session-fallback, там на Alt+F2 появляется окно для команды. Нужно его имя.
<jlewka> SergeyIT, intel-drive 1.0.16
<SergeyIT> gogasan,wmctrl пробовал?
<SergeyIT>  jlewka,  а убунта?
<jlewka> telik@media:~/Source/libva/intel-driver$ uname -a
<jlewka> Linux media 3.2.123.2.12-source #1 SMP Sun Mar 25 16:19:54 MSK 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<gogasan> Сейчас попробую..
<jlewka> SergeyIT, oneric
<SergeyIT> так ядро другое
<jlewka> угу...
<jlewka> при стандартном точно так же все было...
<gogasan> Блин, что это вообще? D:
<SergeyIT> может и видео пересобрать надо?
<baronos> я только gmrun знаю стороний :D
<jlewka> SergeyIT, пробывал ставил последнит вресии от сюда http://intellinuxgraphics.org/
<SergeyIT>  jlewka,  юнити?
<bcat> пробовал *
<jlewka> ну да
<jlewka> юнити
<SergeyIT> gogasan, посмотри какому процессу окно принадлежит
<SergeyIT>  jlewka, может в компизе чего накрутил
<jlewka> SergeyIT, хм... да вроде до него все началось еще вроде...
<jlewka> SergeyIT, а может это быть из-за того что у мну за место моника, стоит телик 40 дюймовый?
<baronos> gogasan: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/11/omg-5-five-ways-to-add-altf2-fun-to-unity/
<SergeyIT> jlewka, а кто его знает...
<jlewka> =(
<SergeyIT> jlewka, glxgears что показывает?
<jlewka> ошибку)
<gogasan> Спасибо! То, что надо!
<SergeyIT> jlewka, какую
<jlewka> SergeyIT,http://paste.pro/5147265 побороть е так и не смог...
<Tagimura> ку
<SergeyIT> jlewka, по ошибкам погугли
<Tagimura> у кого 12.04 что за 2 обновления которые не активны для установки?
<SergeyIT> Tagimura, не торопись, подожди
<jlewka> SergeyIT, да гуглил )  даже trace'ил
<jlewka> чего то просот криво поставил...
<SergeyIT> jlewka, твой случай нигде не видел (
<Tagimura> =)
<SergeyIT> jlewka, а с лайва как?
<jlewka> не пробывал, да и эта хрень появляетя не постоянно
<SergeyIT> jlewka, 12.04 попробуй
<jlewka> один ошибки сменить на другие?) не... lts лучше подожду...
<jlewka> тоесь, пока из беты выйдет
<TheFalkorr> baronos: да ну тебя
 * TheFalkorr официально перестает считать гномощелистов за людей
<icat72> хелло
<jlewka> хай
<icat72> .
<icat72> да что такое
<sharikoff> это точка
<jlewka> ТЕСТ
<jlewka> тест
<ubuntuhelp> jlewka, Понг.
<jlewka> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<werxxx> ку
<werxxx> indicator-app съехало
<SergeyIT> гололед?
<User873[web]> привет.подскажите как на убунту подключить юсб модем e173
<werxxx> я хз. просто перезагрузил и все. пропало. хотя установлено
<werxxx> SergeyIT: эт когда терминал или наутилус открываешь и вверху на гномовской панели опции файл, правка, вид, поиск появляются
<werxxx> а не в окне как панель
<SergeyIT> werxxx, юнити?
<werxxx> вишу?
<Lex_S> висишь
<NoOova> dbcbn
<NoOova> висит
<TheFalkorr> baronos: ты де?
<wolf1983> всем привет )
<Lex_S> утра
<SergeyIT> бароноса в звании до ДЕ подняли?
<wolf1983> ты только проснулся? )
<Lex_S> не)
<Lex_S> проснулся я ещё 8 часов назад
<wolf1983> вот тебе не спитцо
<SergeyIT> значит только встал
<NoOova> тоже хотел сказать что баронос гном =)
<wolf1983> вчера зашел в лайф. Попробовал оттуда live-usb сделать. Ну и как в случае с унетбутином сделаться сделалась, а при загрузке долго думало и выдало http://paste.pro/5147269
<[Raiden]> http://img1.liveinternet.ru/images/attach/c/2//67/992/67992310_Peter_Dinklage_and_Warwick_Davis_play_dwarves_Trumpkin_and_Nikabrik_jpg.jpg
<[Raiden]> типичные гномы )
<Lex_S> а до этого небыло ошибок монтирования?)
<TheFalkorr> ох ты
<TheFalkorr> это питер динклдейдж?
<TheFalkorr> в роли тириона ланистера он лучше выглядит
<wolf1983> до этого я лайфусб и не загонялся ))
<wolf1983> клево. это ж как из Властелина колец прям :D
<Lex_S> хз, может это удав, может контроллёр
<Lex_S> а может тупо с точками монтирования чтото криво стало
<Lex_S> wolf1983: а более полный лог есть?
<wolf1983> Lex_S: не. но могу сделать ))
<Lex_S> думаю, до этой ошибки будет разгадка её возникновения
<Lex_S> а, он ушёл
<[Raiden]> Баронос http://dlegacy-game.ucoz.ru/_si/0/93784.jpg
<[Raiden]> :)
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: не http://monitor.espec.ws/files/____828.jpg
<TheFalkorr> вот как гном олицетворяется
<TheFalkorr> по качеству исполнения
<[Raiden]> :)
<bcat> ы
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: вот как можно такое за ДЕ выдавать?кеды не так отвратительны, как гномощель
<TheFalkorr> правда кеды целиком отпратные,а у гнома ток гномощель
<TheFalkorr> но гномощель стоит всех кед по отвратительности
<[Raiden]> я не очень понял )
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: я седня гном 3.4 попробовал
<Lex_S> и как? уже не падает? :D
<andrex> сё скай стал ненавидеть гном)
<[Raiden]> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0407/h_1333796442_7390323_6d131a69f5.png - мне больше нечего добавить.
<[Raiden]> :)
<Lex_S> ))))
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: ну нак
<TheFalkorr> кеды все отвратительные
<TheFalkorr> а гном можно юзать с юнити
<TheFalkorr> без гномощели
<TheFalkorr> andrex: гном!=гномощель
<Lex_S> юзай, я не против
<andrex> TheFalkorr: ok, ok.
<Lex_S> чёто походу инторнетам совсем поплохело сёдня
<Lex_S> ребутну ка я мопед
<[Raiden]> TheFalkorr: Ну это опять разговор на пол дня. Ок, ГШ не будем трогать. Нахови любой другой компонент гнома ,который менее отвратительный чем в кде )
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: глаз гнома?
<TheFalkorr> нетврк менеджер
<TheFalkorr> наутилус?
<[Raiden]> это смешно
<TheFalkorr> гтк (по сравнению с куте)
<TheFalkorr> нет.это не смешно,это кеды
<jlewka> Обои !)
<NoOova> нетворк менеджер аццтой
<TheFalkorr> и уже не смешно, как до версии 4.8 не смогли сделать ничего нормально
<[Raiden]> куте серьезный мультиплатформенный тулкит, который широко используется, а ваше гтк.... Всю остально тоже легко оспаривается. Нет, точнее даже не оспаривается, а сразу понимается при личном опыте использования. еог вс гвенвиев , дельфин вс наут
<[Raiden]> илус -говорить давно надоело , сами попробуйте и всё станет ясно
<NoOova> не подеретесь не мужики
<TheFalkorr> я пробовал
<NoOova> артуса ещё с собой в драку захватите
<TheFalkorr> и долфин надо закопать и полить святой водой
<[Raiden]> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0407/h_1333798760_8118736_383edbd729.png
<[Raiden]> это насчет нм
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: выдерни провод и попробуй поменять мак адрес у этх0
<TheFalkorr> при том, что без соединения - он не отображается
<TheFalkorr> а без подмены мака - не соединяется
<TheFalkorr> потом возьми трижи модем и заведи его
<TheFalkorr> потом возьми мобилку и стырь по блютусу инет
<TheFalkorr> красивое окошко с графиком использования сети - эт конечно круто, но мне б функционал
<[Raiden]> TheFalkorr: наутилус может качать расширения из своих настроек? нет,  встроенное превью - нет, редактируемые панели инструментов - нет, модульное окно , где панели можно разместить по вкусу - нет, вызов встроенного терминала - нет, вход в архивы как п
<[Raiden]> апки - нет.
<NoOova> а потом откройте консоль и введите man ip && man ifconfig
<[Raiden]> и ещё десяток нет
<[Raiden]> по сравнению с дельфином - наутилус вообще не фм
<NoOova> [Raiden]: терминал может с плагином
<NoOova> и умеет двухпанельност=)
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: у гном есть гном суши - часть гнома для превью
<[Raiden]> NoOova: двухпанельность и табы в делфьине  есть, я даже упоминать не стал
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: и не привинчено гвоздями, если тебе нафиг оно не надо
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: и вызов терминала есть
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: и опять таки не прикручен гвоздями
<TheFalkorr> кому не надо 0 тот не ставит
<[Raiden]> и ещё. Групповое преименовывание в наутилусе есть? - опять нет. Короче это просто окн ос файлами, в котором больше ничего нет
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: я понимаю, налепить комбайн - это круто
<TheFalkorr> есть
<TheFalkorr> ты бы попробовал бы
<TheFalkorr> прежде чем говорить
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> я его юзал почти 5 лет
<TheFalkorr> с 97 по 2002 год?
<[Raiden]> и могу заявить, что сравнивать ег оможно только с эксплорером 95 года либо с каким-нить тунаром, сделанным для устаревших компов, т.е. заведомо урезанным.
<[Raiden]> нет ,с 2007 по 2011
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: ты небось и оперу пользуешь
<TheFalkorr> ибо фф и хром - обоже прям ие4.
<TheFalkorr> а доп фукнционал надо расширениями делать
<TheFalkorr> как страшно
<TheFalkorr> а опера - сразу прибитый гвоздями комбайн
<TheFalkorr> поэтому рулит
<TheFalkorr> как и долфин
<TheFalkorr> ведь он сразу все в себя, нафиг половину ненужного налепив
<TheFalkorr> а в гноме - обоже надо ставить как расгирения к наутилусу
<[Raiden]> что касается еог, то та же история, это просто окн ос картинками и всё , и ещё ест ьвозможность плагинов, которые никто никогда не писал и не будет. А те чт есть - просто примеры , которые нефига не изменяются и не нужны.
<[Raiden]> в общем типичный гномовский хиг
<TheFalkorr> в общем я поддерживаю райдена.такшо иди пользуйся своей оперой:)
<User864[web]> добрый день
<TheFalkorr> ибо "что я не нашел - того нет и плохо" и "расширения плохо, нужен комбайн"
<TheFalkorr> нафиг покупать автомобиль, есл можно взять мтлб
<[Raiden]> наутилус рядом с дельфином смотрится как маленький малчьик рядом с великим мужем. И это даже было бы смешно, если бы наутилус не писали с ещё с прошлого века
<[Raiden]> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0407/h_1333799511_1821083_8fa6ca566a.png
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: дада.конечно.
<[Raiden]> в общем гном это даже не смешно.  Печаль линуксойда по несбывшимся надеждам
<TheFalkorr> печаль - это фанатизм и глупости:)
<TheFalkorr> если чтото придумано модульно, чтобы получать функционал расширениями тот, что нужен - это плохо
<TheFalkorr> нужен комбайн.тогда он отличный софт
<TheFalkorr> а если не так - все.прошлый век
<User864[web]> Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <Ubuntu 11.10>. Я пытаюсь получить <интернет через vpn, провадет Билайн Россия>. Я поставил vpnpptp-allde-0.3.3-i386.deb. Результат меня не очень устроил, так работать неудобно и. вместе с тем разрывы связи. Кто может рассказа
<[Raiden]> в какой-то мере фанатизм. Т.к. хотелось бы хорошего будущег отой ос ,которую используешь. С гном это не реально. В их слогане есть фраза  "made of easy." , но это наглое враньё за пределами  хороших манер. Говоря короче просто на*лово.
<TheFalkorr> дада
<TheFalkorr> конечно
<TheFalkorr> кстати по случаю вопрос.а в опере уже есть адблок?
<TheFalkorr> или ты всю рекламу вручную блокируешь?
<[Raiden]> если вы ещё сравните скольк опрогармм надо кедоводу ставить и сколько гномеру, то вы легко поймете что гном никогда небыл целостным полноценным де
<[Raiden]> и  что больше всего расстроило, из-за чего я с него ушел - оно и не собирается им быть в будущем
<TheFalkorr> да
<User864[web]> Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <Ubuntu 11.10>. Я пытаюсь получить <интернет через vpn, провадет Билайн Россия>. Я поставил vpnpptp-allde-0.3.3-i386.deb. Результат меня не очень устроил, так работать неудобно и. вместе с тем разрывы связи. Кто может рассказа
<TheFalkorr> конечно конечно
<andrex> !repeat | User864[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User864[web]: Не думайте, что Вас игнорируют, и не повторяйте часто свой вопрос. Если никто не знает ответа, никто Вам и не ответит. Во время ожидания ответа Вы можете поискать помощь на https://help.ubuntu.com или http://wiki.ubuntu.com . См. также !patience.
<TheFalkorr> !raiden
<ubuntuhelp> "[Raiden] - фанатик" (C) artus
<TheFalkorr> !no raiden is <reply> "[Raiden] - фанатик" (C) artus, skai
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that TheFalkorr
<User864[web]> дело в том, что эту задачу я решаю в течении месяца... и, пока результатов нет...
<TheFalkorr> !vpn
<ubuntuhelp> VPN: быстрая настройка. Инфо тут: http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/vpn_подключения "Если кнопка VPN не доступна!" установите пакет network-manager-pptp и linux-pptp Так же см: !pptp
<[Raiden]> есть ещё 1 ключевой момент, точнее два. 1. так думаю не только я, иначе бы небыло пункта два.   2. гномов стало слишком много. Мате не умер, от фоллбэк не все отказываются, в продакшене ещё гном2, синнамон будет продолжать развиваться, юнити тоже.
<User864[web]> на вышеперечисленных сайтах был - решения так ине нашел...к сожалению...
<[Raiden]> а мног опотому ,что оно никому не нужно
<[Raiden]> в том смысле, что любой приходящий с другйо ос либо даже просто новичек котоырй не понимает почему нельзя кроппинг сделать там где смотришь картинку  , сразу понимает , что ему придется делат ьмассу телодвижений
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: и 3. циннамон - просто набор расгширений, фоллбек - это для периода адаптации перехода с 2 на 3 и будет выпилен.а про мейт тебе бы помолчать, или я вспомню тринити
<TheFalkorr> так шо
<[Raiden]> пред тем как это можно будет хоть как-то юзать. А маде фор изи - просто гон
<TheFalkorr> !raiden
<ubuntuhelp> "[Raiden] - фанатик" (C) artus, skai
<wolf1983> User864[web]: возьми рутер. там настрой соединение, а от него уже питайся )
<LiLl> Посоветуйте дистрибутив с гноме2, на основе debian
<andrex> ubuntu 10.x 11.4 debian)
<[Raiden]> TheFalkorr: я может и фанатик, нопосмотри чтолюди спрашивают. И подумай не фанатик ли ты :)
<TheFalkorr> LiLl: дкьиан
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: нет.
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: люди спрашивают про впн
<TheFalkorr> https://www.linux.org.ru/forum/talks/7616760?lastmod=1333800298295 вот тебе кстати про превосходство кед
<TheFalkorr> расскажи ему, что в них все отлично
<LiLl> Дебиан не нравится своим принципом релизов, а убунту 10.х, 11.4 ставить не хочу, так как они вот вот станут не актуальными
<TheFalkorr> LiLl: и че?гном2 уже стал неактуальным
<TheFalkorr> LiLl: уже год как
<TheFalkorr> LiLl: тебя ж это не останавливает
<TheFalkorr> ставь дебиан
<LiLl> И что мне по твоему делать?
<[Raiden]> Я бы ещё сказал, что каноникал тоже не вирт в гном. ПОсмотрите на старые релизы, интеграция с компиз ,индикаторы - почему? Да потому что гном2 старое уг мамонта, его надо переделывать
<LiLl> Гноме3 не нравится
<[Raiden]> потом посмотрите на нвоые релизы - там юнити
<[Raiden]> почему - сами догадайтесь
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: ты хочешь политику каноникал приплести?они отказались от кед как направления развития, скинув на комьюнити. почему - сам догадаешься?
<wolf1983> Lex_S: вот оно как http://paste.pro/5147272
<TheFalkorr> фанатики из сооо фанатичные
<LiLl> и что мне делать? =(
<TheFalkorr> LiLl: ставить 10.04
<[Raiden]> аркадный ифейс гш, и единсвенынй 3д эффкт и правда может нравится и затягивать. Мне фактически пришлось отвыкать через неделю юза.
<[Raiden]> :)
<TheFalkorr> LiLl: или обратиться к психиатру по поводу страсти к нтиквариату
<wolf1983> TheFalkorr: :D
<LiLl> )))
<LiLl> у 10.04 соро поддержка закончится
<[Raiden]> но посмотрите на другие де, не только на этот 1 эффект, а на все составляющие и на то скольк овы делаете в гноме телодвижений трахаяс ьс расширениями, гсеттингс и т.д.
<[Raiden]> И спросите себя - это маде фор изи?
<werxxx> SergeyIT: эт когда терминал или наутилус открываешь и вверху на гномовской панели опции файл, правка, вид, поиск появляются
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: дык я ж говорю.пользуйся своей оперой, кедами, etc. покупай мтлб, вместо автомобиля, чтобы по городу ездить
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: это конечно мейд фор изи
<TheFalkorr> потом покупай мейнфрейм, чтобы все эффекты и софт работал
<TheFalkorr> и меняй их изо дня в день
<TheFalkorr> работа же - она в просмотре эффектов и запоминании тысячи ненужных функций, которые налепили
<User864[web]> <wolf1983>  у мня стоит роутер. мне нужно знать как это без роутера делается. на 10.04 у меня все работало через connect manager
<TheFalkorr> ыведь их не просто так налепили.значит они нужны
<wolf1983> тест
<ubuntuhelp> wolf1983, Есть контакт.
<TheFalkorr> а расширения, модульность...это нафик.это ведь человеку надо решать, что ему нужно.плохо.люди не должны решать.люди должны получить кучу ненужного и тратить на них ограниченные ресурсы
<wolf1983> User864[web]: не пойму нафига делать вручную когда есть рутер? дабы не остаться без инета если рутер полетит?
<[Raiden]> TheFalkorr: у меня не мейнфрейм, а апргейженый в конце 2007 года комп, путем вложения всего 300бачей. Единсвенное за это время памяти стало4 вместо 2 и видеокарта  поенялась. За 5 лет я потратил 200баксов и у меня кде летает
<wolf1983> тест
<ubuntuhelp> wolf1983, Понг.
<TheFalkorr> 300+200...500 баксов, чтобы запустить кеды
<TheFalkorr> хммм
<TheFalkorr> ааатлична
<[Raiden]> ты ведь сам понимаешь, чт окомп покупался как домашнее мультимедиа, а не для запуска кде. Ты просто явзиш ьи пытаешся оскорбить, т.к. знаеш ьчто все мои слова - это то что реально происходит
<TheFalkorr> не.я не язвлю.твои слова - это бред фанатизма
<[Raiden]> а если не понимаешь - то ты фанатик просто
<TheFalkorr> все, что не вмещается в твою картину мира - плохо и прошлый век
<TheFalkorr> модульность плохо
<TheFalkorr> расширения - страшно
<TheFalkorr> лучше потратить 500 баксов и пользоваться тем, что тебе не нужно, чем поставить то, что нужно тебе
<TheFalkorr> принимать решения сам за себя - плохо
<TheFalkorr> в общем
<TheFalkorr> !raiden
<ubuntuhelp> "[Raiden] - фанатик" (C) artus, skai
<wolf1983> вот вы загнались )
<[Raiden]> модульность - хорошо. Но гном не позоволяет из коробки решать задачи , причем простые и ещё, я могу выгрузить квин и грузануть опенбокс. А у тебя вместе с муттер откавился вся сессия ГШ
<[Raiden]> и где твоя модульность?
<[Raiden]> фуфло там модульность
<wolf1983> а чоу за коробка кстати? о_О
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: ты тока шо плакал горючими слезами, что ставить расширения (а это и есть модульность) в один клик, просто нажав кнопку (опять таки одну) просто с сайта (опять таки одного) - это плохо.это страшно
<TheFalkorr> а уже модульность - это хорошо
<Kyshtynbai> No package 'gtk+-2.0' found
<TheFalkorr> в общем фанатиком ты был, фанатиком и останешься
<Kyshtynbai> 12.04 какой пакетик надо поставить для удовлетворения такой зависимости?
<TheFalkorr> они тоже меняли свою позицию в зависимости от нужд
<[Raiden]> нет. ты опять мои слова каверкать пытаешся. Я не против расширений и модульности. Я против того как это сделан ов гноме.
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: ага.сделано также как и в фф.также как и хроме
<[Raiden]> например, част ьрасширений имеет опции
<TheFalkorr> аааа.тобиш твое переименование, запуск терминала из папки - ненастраиваемое?
<[Raiden]> что бы их изменить, ты полезишь в сраный гномовский реестр
<TheFalkorr> оооооо
<[Raiden]> это копия винды 100%
<TheFalkorr> то биш окошко настройки расширения (гуевое.можно запустить с сайта) - это реестр?
<TheFalkorr> а пацаны то и не знали
<TheFalkorr> а давно в винде реекстр галочками можно редактировать?
<adskifbiz> Люди.. а как на баше с такой фигней бороться. Скрипт date +%A выводит на русском языке. А когда запускается кронтабом, то на пендосском.
<TheFalkorr> adskifbiz: export <locale>
<adskifbiz> эт как?
<TheFalkorr> напримел export LC_ALL=C.UTF-8
<TheFalkorr> и потом уже дейт
<TheFalkorr> ну или en_GB.UTF-8
<adskifbiz> в начале скрипта или в туже строку?
<TheFalkorr> перед вызовом даты
<TheFalkorr> можно в начало
<Lex_S> wolf1983: [15:27:04] <Lex_S> думаю, до этой ошибки будет разгадка её возникновения
<adskifbiz> попробую
<TheFalkorr> так.пора обедать
<[Raiden]> TheFalkorr: нефига не так, у меня в фф есть расширения, те что с опциями имеют настройки, диалоги и даже справку. А в гноме как сделано - просто смех. И ещё, эти все имеющиеся расширения не перекрывают функциалана гном2\компиз.
<Lex_S> самое время
<[Raiden]> до кучи ещё и на яве
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: в гноме также
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: я понимаю, что ты не юзал гном, а видел только на картинке.но если ты не видишь суслика - не значит, что его нет
<wolf1983> Lex_S: т.е.?
<Lex_S> wolf1983: до  строки [267.333708] Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init! ничего нету?
<[Raiden]> у меня есть несколько дистрибутивов , во всех них установлен гном и я пользвоался, читая хавту и прочую по-бень. ) Типичаня недоделка каких-то студентов требующая допила. И ещё , как и с еог, сам проект гном скорее всео пальцем не шевельнет, что б
<[Raiden]> ы расширить функционал или  написат ьплагин.
<wolf1983> Lex_S: ничего. Только минут 7-10 висит экран запуска убунты а потом выдает вот это
<Lex_S> мде
<[Raiden]> если ты что-то хочешь - ты просто будешь сидет ьи годами ждать ,когда кто-то плагин напишет
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: вот вот.фанатизм.
<[Raiden]> хотя всё что над оуже сделан ов другом софте\де
<TheFalkorr> большая асть плагинов написана гномодевелоперами
<TheFalkorr> более того
<wolf1983> Lex_S: причем странно то что из 2 методов а все равно к одному приходит. создаваться создается а запускаться не запускается. а liveusb мне вообще не дает поставить, но это по ходу из-за того, что неактуально.
<TheFalkorr> ты так и не сказал, чем же фф так лучше с его окном настройки расширения против гнома с его окном настройки расширения
<[Raiden]> это не фанатизм. Это попытка сказать такому как ты, который на столько помешался на линуксе, что уже не видит что ему впаривают
<TheFalkorr> это фанатищм
<TheFalkorr> расширения в одном софте хорошо,а в ненавистном - плохо - это фанатизм
<baronos> ась?
<TheFalkorr> будь ты не фанатиком - ты бы честно признался бы, что тебе тупо не нравится и ты будешь гнать что угодно, лишь бы очернить.но ты пытаешься выдавать субъективизм за объективизм, игнорируя доказательства твоего субъективизма
<[Raiden]> да, я фанатик, ушел играть в урбан, а ты там изучай ключи гсеттингс
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: а зачем?
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: нафига?
<amigo> [Raiden]: где играешь?
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: 19:22:24    TheFalkorr | [Raiden]: я понимаю, что ты не юзал гном, а видел только на картинке.но если ты не  видишь суслика - не значит, что его нет
<[Raiden]> amigo: из списка выбираю где пинг в прелах 100
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: нафига гсеттингс, если есть специальное окно настроек расширений
<wolf1983> amigo: куда лезешь под перекрестный огонь? :D
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: как в твоем фф.
<amigo> о_О, да тут целая армия собралась :)
<[Raiden]> TheFalkorr: теперь ты меня будеш ьубеждат ьв том что я не юзал гном - лол
<Lex_S> wolf1983: dd пробовал?
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: да.не юзал
<wolf1983> Lex_S: не
<Lex_S> попробуй им
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: или давай сравним функционал кде4.8 и кде4.0
<Lex_S> закатать исошку
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: так что ставь гном 3.4.и смотри смотри смотри
<Lex_S> что ты там пишешь то вообще?
<Lex_S> 11.10 десктоп?
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: чтобы не так слабо пытаться убедить всех, что ты не фанатик
<wolf1983> Lex_S: да
<TheFalkorr> а то стыдно даже
<wolf1983> с двд
<Lex_S> оу
<amigo> [Raiden]: wolf1983: давайте погоняем? тоько адрес сервера скажите
<Lex_S> по dvd ничего сказать не могу, я их никогда не качал
<wolf1983> amigo: я не гамаю )
<amigo> :(
<Lex_S> последняя нормально установленная убунта у меня бала с ~30M нетинсталлера
<Lex_S> была*
<wolf1983> Lex_S: дак вроде и с сд пробовал. хотя чем черт не шутит. щас попробую с сд лайфа, а там уж если не получится только dd останется
<baronos> TheFalkorr: хехе, поглядел на гш все таки :)
<Lex_S> я эту софтину не юзал
<Lex_S> на 12.04 образах у меня unetbootin вполне себе нормально справлялась
<[Raiden]> TheFalkorr: сменить где кнопки - твикер или гсеттингс - первое что в голову пришло. В любом случае ифейс и сам твикер смешон и не покроет функционал, так что дконф-эдитор и гсеттингс - это судьба гномера
<wolf1983> Lex_S: кстати о ней. Я прочитал ее тупо с сайта качаешь. делаешь исполняемым и оно запускается? о_О
<wolf1983> Lex_S: я то ее ставил sudo apt-get install
<Lex_S> что-что? О_о
<wolf1983> Lex_S: ща )))
<Lex_S> да думаю можно и так
<Lex_S> апт-гет инсталл сделано для удобства
<SergeyIT> werxxx, у тебя юнити?
<Lex_S> чтоб не лезть чёрт знает куда чёрт знает щачем
<Lex_S> з*
<wolf1983> Lex_S: смотри что пишут ) http://wiki.geteasypeasy.com/How_to:_Using_Unetbootin/ru
<SergeyIT> ну и устроили тут..(
<wolf1983> SergeyIT: ниговори )
<Lex_S> бгг
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: вот я и говорю.ставь гном 3.4. там увидишь просто окошно настроек расширений.без гсеттингс, твик тула и прочего
<Lex_S> а чё, её в репах ещё нет?
<wolf1983> Lex_S: Запустите UNetbootin, кликнув по иконке файла. Я вот ради интереса удалил ее а потом попробовал так как написано тут. Ну пару раз пришлось нажать с интервалом минут в 10. Результат сам знаешь :-D
<[Raiden]> фиг знает, у меня релиз убунты с кде которое зарелизилось 3 дня назад
<Lex_S> думаю, разницы нет
<wolf1983> Lex_S: в репах есть. в том то и дело, что я  оттуда и ставил. а потом когда наткнулся на эту статейку думаю ну может типа у меня старая )))
<Lex_S> если оно запускается
<[v-8]_jupiter> Привет
<[Raiden]> а где там вам гном 3.4 ... Может посмотрю, точнее обязательно посмотрю - я любопытен ,года будет возможность поставить
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: и финальный удар. ты говоришь, что монолитность гномощели и муттера - плохо, притмо забывая, что монолитность плазмы и расширений - тоэе существует.и с каких пор ты не фанатик, если ты игнорируешь недостаток кед, выдавая
<TheFalkorr> тоже самое в недостаток гнома?
<wolf1983> Lex_S: в том то и дело что так как написано в статье никакого запуска нет )
<Lex_S> гг
<wolf1983> Lex_S: ну ты сам подумай. При установке ставятся доп пакеты. А тут один файлик ) разница? ))
<Lex_S> запускал с терминала?
<wolf1983> эм.. нет
<TheFalkorr> baronos: поглядел.гш надо закопать.
<Lex_S> запусти и посмотри на что жалуется
<wolf1983> Lex_S: Запустите UNetbootin, кликнув по иконке файла. где тут терминал? :D
<TheFalkorr> baronos: вместе с гномощелистами
<wolf1983> ща гляну
<baronos> TheFalkorr: я же говорил, не смотри :)
<Lex_S> wolf1983: ну у тебя же не появилось ничего, значит на чём то застряло
<[Raiden]> TheFalkorr: Плазма не связана с вм. Это отдельный процесс. Что касается расширений - плазмойдов, то сделаны бэкенды к различным языкам и можно писат ькак скриптовые, так и бинарные. И ГШ тут снова слил со своей сраной явой.
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: а гномощель - это отдельный проуесс гнома.ты не поверищшь, но гном фоллбек не прикручен к муттеру
<TheFalkorr> поэтому и юнити 2д можно в гном поставить
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: притом расширения в гномощели - это расширения.и упади одно - гномощели плевать
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: а в плазме если расширение упало - упадет и вся плазма
<Lex_S> у вас тут хоть один день обходится без срача на тему убогости разных DE?
<[Raiden]> квин тоже модульный и темы ещё бинарные могут быть со своими опциями уникальными. И ещё тут цветовая гамма отдльно, а в твоем хваленом гтк такой сплошной ИЗИ, что сразу надо изучать ХМЛ , что бы цвет окна сменить
<TheFalkorr> это кстати и основная защита у кедерастов, которым дают доказательства падения плазмы в каждом новом релизе.мол не ставьте вы расширения неподерживаемые.они плохие.тобиш тут ограничивать себя - нормаьно
<[v-8]_jupiter> Поправил в теме ambiance gtk.css цвет текста на черный но всеравно он серый(
 * TheFalkorr вспдакнул по горкой судьбе темописателей, которые пользуются гуевыми тулзами для написания. как они, бедные живут то, не используя ручное редактирование ксс
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: в общем когда ты наконец посмотришь на гном не на картинках - тогда с тобой можно будет пытаться поговорить.но никак не раньше
<[v-8]_jupiter> TheFalkorr: подскажи гуевую едитор для темы
<TheFalkorr> [v-8]_jupiter: а я не помню название.но на девианарте можно насмотреть
<[Raiden]> возможно я не такой как вы. Т.е. плохой линуксойд. Мне над омног офункционала и рабочую среду не хуже чем в других ос. Не какая-то сраная экзотика мне нужно, ради которой я буду часами читать хавту по хмл, яве и дконф, а просто мощная среда, котора
<[Raiden]> я вобрала в себя всё лучшее присущее средам для линукс, юникс и одурим осям.
<wolf1983> Lex_S: )) запускается ) sh: Can't open /home/wolf/Рабочий собственно ))) перекинул в хом запустилось )
<[Raiden]> я например считаю что квин настоящий приемник таких вм как опенбокс или фввм
<Lex_S> оо
<Lex_S> русские имена с пробелами)
<Lex_S> жуть какая
<[Raiden]> т.к. взял весь необходимый функционал из вм построенных ждя иксов и линукс
<wolf1983> Lex_S: ага )
<[Raiden]> и ещё я считаю что метаси и муттер - это жалкая смешная пародия на фм
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: даюты не такой как все.ты фанатик
<TheFalkorr> и это печально
<[Raiden]> так, ладно, я раунды пропускаю в игре, я тоже считаю чт оя фанатик. Мне нужно устройство для многих задач , а не копия айпада с иос ,каким его делает гнм3.
<Lex_S> [Raiden], TheFalkorr, вам ещё не надоело? :D
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: вот и главное.ты сделал первый шаг к исцилению.ты признался в фанатизме.так глядишь - через пару лет вместо субъективных аргументов ты наконец найдешь объективные:)
<wolf1983> Lex_S: а у тебя desktop ?
<adskifbiz> Вы еще подеритесь, горячие финские парни!
<[Raiden]> точнее извиняюсь перед владельцами продукции эпл, не копии, а жалкой копии
<TheFalkorr> и с тобой можно будет обсудить недостатки и достоинства разных софтинок
<Lex_S> wolf1983: у меня не убунта
<Lex_S> точнее и убунта тоже, но я ей особо не пользуюсь
<wolf1983> Lex_S: но рабочий стол у тебя есть? оО
<Lex_S> есть
<Lex_S> но назван на английском
<wolf1983> и? desktop папка то именуется
<wolf1983> ))
<TheFalkorr> *исцелению
<TheFalkorr> baronos: теперь ты.
<SergeyIT> ну, кажись, наконец весна пришла - обострение в максимуме... )
<TheFalkorr> baronos: зачем ты советовал такую страшную вещь?
<adskifbiz> а у мну дома два компа. Хочу еще сетевой диск.
<baronos> TheFalkorr: советовал? неее, я всем говрю неставьте гш на убунту!
<TheFalkorr> baronos: да пофиг где
<TheFalkorr> оно страшное независимо от дистрибутива
<baronos> на других дистрах я не вижу чтоб кто то жаловался панически
<wolf1983> :D
<adskifbiz> а я умею фотать голых девок в 3D!
<[Raiden]> Нет, я не сделал первый шаг к исцелени в твоем понимании. Я так просто пытаюсь ещё раз сказать, что гном3 мне ниак не подходит. А исцеление наступило когда я перешел на кде4.7. на этом кончились все мои проблемы с де, чтение что ещё доставить, чт ог
<[Raiden]> де подкрутить и т.д. Или там ,как яву поправить, что бы кривое расширение стал оменее кривым
<[Raiden]> я как фанатик считаю, чт оя не должен этим заниматься. Это отнимает моё время которое я трачу на фанатизм, наслждаясь 3д эффектами вм и функционалом
 * adskifbiz - вы безнадежны. Тут медицина бессильна. Они даже на сиськи не реагируют.
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: ну исциление от батхерта может ты и достиг.но от фанатизма ты только первый шаг сделал.и тут же шаг назад. или просто ты буквы не все знаешь, поэтому наличие встроенных графических инструментов редактирования попоболи
<TheFalkorr> от недостатков чувства прекрасного ты не замечаешь, упорно рекомендуя всем редактировать вручную
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: может ты еще и монтируешь флешки командой mount?
 * adskifbiz - так и запишем. Весенне КДЕ-обострение. Больные не реагируют на сиськи.
<TheFalkorr> @voice adskifbiz
<TheFalkorr> baronos: на других дистрах выбора нет
<TheFalkorr> baronos: там либо терпеть, либо tty1
<wolf1983> adskifbiz: смотря какие сиськи ^_^
<TheFalkorr> wolf1983: он свои.в зеркало
<wolf1983> TheFalkorr: XD
<TheFalkorr> wolf1983: как картман
<[Raiden]> ещё можно так сказать ,переходя с хп напримр на кде, ощущаеш ьчто твой комп стал не менее полезным и даже метстами более. Переходя на гном , ощущаень что сменил шило на мыло.
 * adskifbiz уйду я от вас.. На голую консоль!
<wolf1983> adskifbiz: там сисек нет о_О
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: нюню.сила привычки к единственной панели и непонятие банальной фразы "linux!=windows.оно не хуже и не лучше.оно просто другое" - это конечно аргумент
<TheFalkorr> ниже ты пасть не мог
<adskifbiz> wolf1983, уже есть!
<[Raiden]> ты чего-то не докуриваешь. Тут может быть любое количество панелей
<Lex_S> ну вы и тролли)
<[Raiden]> TheFalkorr: вот например на этом видо, чувак захотел так и сделал http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EEXk-ClMO-8
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: ты приводишь в пример свичеров.они сразу знают, что тут куча панелей, а не одна, как в хп?
<wolf1983> TheFalkorr: иди быстро докури )
<[Raiden]> ...и он это сделал  не убиаря руки с мышки
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: они сразу перед переходом читают ман же наверняка:)
<[Raiden]> и без хавту
<wolf1983> кстати в ХП я тоже могу кучу панелей сделать XD
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: и прям сразу, как перешел с хп?
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: не пользуясь до этого?
<TheFalkorr> как те из твоег опримера
<TheFalkorr> врядли
<[Raiden]> не заставляй мня говорить банальности. Компьютер сложный инстурмент и речи не может быт ьосвоить за 1 день.
<[Raiden]> но кде осваивается путем осмотра и проб
<[Raiden]> не обязательно читать
<[Raiden]> и не надо править опции в конфигах
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: в гноме тоже
<[Raiden]> фиг там
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: или ты наконец попробуешь гном, чтобы перестать плакать о том, как было в предыдущих релизах, или я начну приводить недостатки кед из версий 4.0 и 4.2
<[Raiden]> даже если так, в гноме всеравн онельзя делать то, что можно в кде. А делать тут можно всё, что можно в любых других де. Тут черт возьми таже тайлинг есть
<TheFalkorr> твое "фиг там, я не пробовал, поэтому и буду отрицать существование окошек для настроек" уже поднадоело
<[Raiden]> а если не нравится местный, то никто не ешает мне взять тот вм  ,который я хочу
<wolf1983> прикольная видюшка )
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: главное плазму не убирать, веб без нее расширений и плюшек не будет
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: а весь смысл в кедах - это ведь плазма, да?без нее кеды - уже не кеды
<Lex_S> у меня так и не получилось включить полупрозрачность для внутренней части окна
<Lex_S> [Raiden]: это реально вообще?
<TheFalkorr> Lex_S: не отвлекай его от мысли
<Lex_S> гг
<TheFalkorr> Lex_S: посмотрим, считает ли он плазму - основой основ кед.
<Lex_S> даже baronos от вашего холивара присыпать начал
<[Raiden]> я ещё в аське говорю с племянницей ,а с вами только когда время есть. Мне его немного жалко знаете ли.
<[Raiden]> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0407/h_1333803795_7406066_c276b20996.png
<TheFalkorr> Lex_S: ведь если он признает, что кеды можно и без плазмы использовать (а я видел такие скрины) - он сам себя загонит в ловушку
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: и че?
<baronos> Lex_S: да пофиг на них и их фанатичные ДЕ, я смотрю кин :D
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: тебе ктото запрещает юзать гном фоллбек с опенбоксом?
<[Raiden]> Lex_S: тут это от темы зависит, втранспарен токсиген - прозрачный
<Lex_S> ))
<Lex_S> [Raiden]: ну например на видосе окно дельфина
<Lex_S> прозрасное с блюром
<Lex_S> но не полностью
<Lex_S> ч*
<TheFalkorr> или гномощель - это квинтессенция гнома? (хотя тут скорее гсд - квинтеэссенция.а щель - только одна из оболочек)
<Lex_S> та часть где иконки директорий вообще походу никак не настраивается
<Lex_S> либо я не нашёл
<werxxx> indicator -app  слетело
<werxxx> appmenu
<[Raiden]> TheFalkorr: а зачем? Я же уже неоднократн описал что мне гном не интересен. Можно подумать, чт оесли я откажусь от ГШ в пользу фоллбэка, то сразу появятся и диалоги настроек и выпеленыне из гном2 функции. И ещё, отказываясь отГШ , теряешь не вм, а всё ,
<[Raiden]> что реализовано для ГШ.
<[Raiden]> мне никто не мешает юзать фоллбэк, уменя он даже есть. Он просто не нужен после кде
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: оужас. меняя квин на опенбокс ты тож теряешь все, что для квина написали
<TheFalkorr> но почему то это у тебя за плюс идет
<[Raiden]> ещё компиз застрял в развитии , на .0.8.8 - последний релиз. И мне лень его собират ьнапример. И вообще , какой в этом смысл ,если квин умеет те эффекты котоыре я хочу ,только ещё с огл2 и шейдерами.
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: компиз сча 0.9.7 ветка пишется активно
<[Raiden]> в гноме не осталось ниег очто может меня  притянуть. Апсолютно всё что входит в гном хуже. Называйте любую прогармму идущу с юнити или г3 в комплекте и я вам скажу что там не так :)
<werxxx> у меня indicator-appmenu не работает
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: а я тут же найду тот же недостаток в кедософте.но ты его проигнорируешь, сказав, что это достоинство
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: текущий 0.9.5 компиз.девелоп 0.9.7
<TheFalkorr> комиты каждый день.и где он застрял?
<[Raiden]> Исключени может эволюшен, из-за работы с мсовским лдап - но мне оно дома зачем? :)
<baronos> он станет хуже, его портировать на вебкит будут :D
<[Raiden]> собсно эволюшен прекрасн обудет запукаться и тут
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: такшо не надо тут говорить, что компиз застрял и 0.8 - последний релиз
<[Raiden]> 0.9 ветка для разрабочиков, для слияния 2 проектов, а следущий релиз должен был быть 1.0 , ещ1 в 2010 году.
<SergeyIT> werxxx, создай другого узера и посмотри там
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: 0.9.7 - девелопмент. 0.9.5.92 - последний стейбл
<[Raiden]> но его нету и я думаю 1 из причин - компиз позиционировался как замена ужасного де в гноме. А в г3 это уже не реально
<TheFalkorr> 0.9.7.6 вышла в апреле
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: где оно застыло?
<[Raiden]> авторы по ходу забили. Проект гном убил проект компиз
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: опять таки.как авторы забили, если компиз в активной разработке?
<[Raiden]> TheFalkorr: это уже разработка каноникал, для юнити ) И отзывы как на работу , так и на качество когда далеко не часто положительыне. Фактически с юнити бывают проблемы
<TheFalkorr> http://lists.compiz.org/pipermail/dev/2012-January/001537.html
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: понимаю, выдавать собственный бред за истину - это круто.но читать новости иногда стоит.например о переносе разработки компиза с гита на ланчпад
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: и если на гите нет комитов - это не значит, что забили
<[Raiden]> ок, может и не забили. Допустим что так. Юз компиза в гноме 3 всеравно означает отказ о т всего, что будет создано для ГШ. Они сделали слишком большой гибрид  и это уже не вернуть
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: притом, что майн девелопер компиза так и остался в проекте, перейдя на фуллдей ворк в каноникал в качестве компизоразраба
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: и что такого создано для гш?
<[Raiden]> хотя вы конечн оможете ожидать что там будет что-то лучше чем сча - у вас есть на это право. Мне хватил опредыдущих 5 лет. вСе по настоящему инетерсные инновации были либо в кде , либо в стороннем софте под гном типа компиза, но нефига не в роекте
<[Raiden]> ГНОМ.
<TheFalkorr> кроме расширений, дополняющих функционал вм?
<[Raiden]> куда дополняющих.
<[Raiden]> сравни с чем нить уже
<werxxx> че такое индикаторы приложения
<[Raiden]> док написанный на яве для ГШ сравни с доки или авн
<[Raiden]> и спроси себя , оно надо?
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: и чем оно отличается?
<[Raiden]> всем )
<TheFalkorr> ну кроме мифов, что если на яве (какая ява. js во все щели)
<TheFalkorr> ну смысле не вся ява
<TheFalkorr> мифов, что если на яве - значит тормоз
<baronos> последние три сообщения взорвали мой мозг)
<[Raiden]> нет  ,может не тормоз, но нету анимации, настрок, сортануть значки , ну короче я не знаю точн очег отам в этом доке нету, но 100% там нету полвоины того что ест ьв программах-доках 2007 года
<TheFalkorr> baronos: я имел ввиду, что ява - эт не ток js, но и куча всего
<[Raiden]> или 2009 , иди 2011
<[Raiden]> это просто имитация дешевая
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: тада зачем ты доки привел в пример?
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: в нем тоже ничего нет
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: ток анимация.но она и в расширении дока к гш тож есть
<[Raiden]> ты начал расширения приводить как нечто хорошее
<werxxx> baronos:  че такое индикаторы приложения indicator-application
<TheFalkorr> анимация и меню правой кнопкой мыши
<[Raiden]> я тебе показал ,что они ничем не лучше тего что было
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: я начал расширения приводить как единственное, что теряется при отказе от гш, и использовании того же фоллбека
<baronos> werxxx: что у тебя случилось, версия ОС?
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: и жду от тебя примеров, чегож такого еще теряется, специом написанного для гш?
<[Raiden]> единсвеноое что был оплохо, такая прогармма как авн , должна была в гноме давн опанели заменить.
<[Raiden]> )
<werxxx> baronos: слетела фигня одна
<[Raiden]> но у них видите ли свои дизайнерские решения и таскбар в стиле вин 95
<[Raiden]> это я про второй
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: а причем тут таскбар из кед?
<werxxx> уубнту 1110
<[Raiden]> авн из кед?
<TheFalkorr> таскбар
<baronos> werxxx: я не следил за чатом полностью, так что я не знаю какая фигня. давай конкретней, что сделал и почему чего то не работает
<TheFalkorr> или у них чтото лтличающееся в клизмоиде?
<[Raiden]> такбар я гномовский имел в виду. Кстати он и объясняет почему 2 панели было
<TheFalkorr> ну так в кедах в клизмоиде чем то отличается?
<[Raiden]> с таким типом таскбара + апплеты на 1 панель нихрена ничег оне вмещается. Ну ваще неудобно
<[Raiden]> вот и было в гноме 2 панели
<TheFalkorr> хз.всегда была одна
<TheFalkorr> хватало
<TheFalkorr> и аплеты помещались.и окна
<werxxx> baronos: на гном панели где индикаторы появляется меню
<werxxx> baronos: и его больше нет..
<[Raiden]> У меня сча 1 панель , хотя раньше было тоже две иногда даже три. По той причине, что таскбар в стиле дока хорошо экономит место.
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: имеешь ввиду иконки в стиле вин7?
<[Raiden]> И мне даже нравится что это похоже на вин7 и частично на макос.
<[Raiden]> да
<baronos> werxxx: gnome-classic или unity?
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: скинь скрин описания клизмоида, где в качестве автора указан кде тим
<werxxx> унити
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: тада сойдет за аргумент.а если клизмоид сторонний - тогда я тебе сторонний софтинк для гнома2 вспомню, который тоже делал вин7 стайл кнопки
<[Raiden]> тут кстати забавный эффект, я навожу наприер на иконку, под которой прячутся 2 открытых окна и все остальыне окна как бы темнеют и прозрачные, а те которые можно выбрать ярко выражены
<[Raiden]> и такое превью мне нравитя ощутимо больше ,чем куочек текста на классическом таскбаре и гном2 или синамоне - анпример
<[Raiden]> из гном2*
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: ты скинь скрин с указанием автора клизмоида
<baronos> werxxx: скрин сделай и покажи
<[Raiden]> icon-only taskbar , с кде 4.8.0 в составе кде
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: автор кто?
<[Raiden]> не знаю
<werxxx> а как скрин делать?
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: ибо докбарХ требует мести за поруганную память
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: дык там в описаниях климоида есть автор
<baronos> werxxx: клавиша принтскрин
<[Raiden]> TheFalkorr: докбарх я тоже использвал , зорошая вещь .но более кривая чем то что сча у меня ) И по сути докбарх не был развитием гномовского ифейса, а был костылем сторонним для него. О том я и пытаюсь втолковать. Проект гном - это неудавшиеся надежды
<[Raiden]> с костылями
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: я те грю.если укажешь, что автор твоего иконтаска (кстати тоже самое докменеджер апи, что и у докбара.такчто если бы гном2 не закрыли бы - теде самые функции имел бы.ибо апи) - из кедотима - тада согласен
<werxxx> baronos: куда его теперь
<[Raiden]> может они и правильно сделали ГШ. Возможно те кто будет ЭТИМ пользоваться, получат что-то интересное ,написанное другими, адекватными людьми через расширения.
<[Raiden]> ))
<baronos> werxxx: http://itmages.ru/
<[Raiden]> но вот точто они связали это с вм - я не приемлю ) Мне не нарвится их вм ваще никак. мне мало его возможностей
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: а пока нет доказательств, что разраб докбара ушел в кде тим - кеды не менее костыльные
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: дык не юзай гномощель.представь, что гномощель - это как квин
<TheFalkorr> ты можешь заменить квин на компиз, но потеряешь плбшки квина
<[Raiden]> TheFalkorr: я не очень пониаю зачем тут нужен автор докбара, он написал или нет - не имеет значения. Главное что мне понравилось и оно лучше чем докбарх для гном2 панели. Например потому, что имет эффекты ,котоыре моё железо и умеет и легко тянет
<[Raiden]> нет уж, сами представляйте. Я верю увас получится даже увидет ьвсё что вы хотите, даже если там этого нету
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: затем, что если автор - член кде разрабов - это плюс кедам. если нет - кеды тоже костыльные, ибо стороннее расширение.а оно не лучше докбара для гном2.оно использует одно и тоже докменеджер апи.
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: и если бы гном2 не умер - докбар в нем сейчас был бы точно такой же, как и в кедах
<werxxx> baronos: http://itmages.ru/image/view/479069/a6d32e0a
<werxxx> baronos: в наутилусе
<[Raiden]> чем оно сторонее, если оно поставляется как часть kde sc? )
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: я пока не нашел ни одного подтверждения, что оно часть кде сц
<TheFalkorr> сцылки ведут либо на страницу автора на кде/гном-луке
<werxxx> baronos: видешь?
<TheFalkorr> либо на блоги
<TheFalkorr> и ни одной на кде.орг
<TheFalkorr> опять таки.если в твоем любимом дистрибутиве есть фф, как часть среды - это не делает фф частью проекта.
<[Raiden]> TheFalkorr: если ты скачаеш ьисходники кде, собереш ьи поставишь, у  тебя уже будет этот плазмойд. КАкая разница где хостится страница автора?
<baronos> werxxx: наутилус как наутилус, вот теперь я не понимаю что не так то
<baronos> глобал меню надо обратно на топ панель или что?
<werxxx> baronos: ну меню как в винде "файл правув вид..."
<werxxx> да
<baronos> ща
<werxxx> baronos: да
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: это определяет статус утилиты.либо это костыль, который кедерасты вфигачили, ибо их решения кривые (сторонний клизмоид ничем не лучше сторонней утилитой. как ни называй - сторонне останется сторонним), либо их
<TheFalkorr> решение.ты тут утверждаешь, что разрабы кед пекутся о функционале и пишут.пока видно, что они пекутся и собирают чужие вещи в кучу.прям как гномощель и расширения от пользователей
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: и пройдемся по твоему "скачай исходники". гномощельные расширения хотсятся в гноме.и если ты скачаешь весь гном - тоже получишь их
<TheFalkorr> но они почему то от этого стали костылями
<[Raiden]> вот в общем плазмойд и ещё на скриншоте можте увидеть опцию фуллскрин. Она доступна для любого окна. Гномеры и юнитиевцы так пекутя о месте, ужимая и урезая ифейс... А тут просто 1 клик и фуллскрин
<[Raiden]> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0407/h_1333806009_6046425_2667e004c2.png
<[Raiden]> на весь экран т.е.
<baronos> werxxx: sudo apt-get install --reinstall indicator-appmenu
<werxxx> ок
<werxxx> baronos:
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: а без квина (с компизом) оно тоже сможет фуллскринить?
<baronos> werxxx: потом logout сделай после устаноки
<[Raiden]> TheFalkorr: это меню вм, просто есть интеграция с возмостями вм. И конечн оэто зависит о твм. С квинм - можно. И композит тут тоже не проблема. Допустим , ноутбук, батарейка, композит сажает. 1 хоткей и выключено. И ещё ест ьпрофили питания из которых мо
<[Raiden]> жно вызвать свой скрипт если надо с чем тебе надо
<[Raiden]> а в гш что делать на ноуте с композитом? :)
<[Raiden]> ту тможно сделать такие профили ,чт оот сети буде ткомпозит, а от батарейки нет
<[Raiden]> а  в гноме3 управление питанием - 2 жалкиие галки и гламурный индикатор
<[Raiden]> во твам и изи - хррен чег осделаешь
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: ты точно гномо3 управление питанием видел?
<TheFalkorr> ибо тут не две галки.
<TheFalkorr> настройка поведения от питания и от батареи.
<TheFalkorr> композит не переключает, но тут не квин, чтобы композит нагружал процессор так, чтобы батарейка улетала
<TheFalkorr> и приходилось бы отключать
<[Raiden]> TheFalkorr: точно видел, новое правда на скриншоте ,н осмысла не меняет
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: ты чтот оне то видел.тут нет галок.тут подменю выбора
<[Raiden]> ещё, практика показывает, что тдп видюхи обычн овыше проца. И если вы юзаете композит на батарейке, то вы её тратите
<[Raiden]> вы можете конечн опреключиться на фоллбэк, но есть 3 ньюанса...
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: эт если нагруженный композит.если нет - нагрузка в 0.1% на видяху ну никак не хуже нагрузки в 10% на проц (ибо видеочипы лучше процессорных)
<wolf1983> Lex_S: хм. с СД через нее получилось норм ) но ведь тогда я тоже пробовал с СД. Бдер какой-то )
<[Raiden]> 1. его скоро может не быть , 2. вы теряете привычное ГШ окружение , 3. это нефига не кажется удобным или легким
<Lex_S> с CD вообще не может быть никаких проблем впринципе
<Lex_S> а, ты про тип установочника...
<wolf1983> да
<wolf1983> прога то одна и та же )
<Lex_S> ну ставь, какие проблемы то)
<[Raiden]> в общем основной аргумент противников кде - это похожеть на виндовс на скриншотах. Реально же, функционал во многом ест ьсвой + то что взято из функций других сред  присущщих линукс. А гном это... до и 1.х - отличный старт, 2.х - просто винда и урезок
<[Raiden]> , 3.х  - просто иос и остатки от гнома2.
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: я те грю.смотри на гш как на квин.как композитный менеджер со встроенной панелькой.никть не запрещает ее скрыть и юзать авн в гномощели.никто не запрещает юзать фоллбек и опенбокс
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: гном - де.гномощель - это скорее композитный менеджер
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: композитный менеджер де - не все де
 * wolf1983 говорит на испанском
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: а фоллбек отменят ток тогда, когда на открытых дровах сразу везде композит работать будет сразу (тобиш поддержка 3д в нувье и у фглрх всяких атишных)
<[Raiden]> я даже не знаю как тебе обьяснить, что фоллбэк своё отживает и в следущей федоре уже может не быть. Юзер конечно может брать куски гном3, другой вм, другую панел ьи делат ьсвою сессию - если хочет. Но на хорошее интегрированное де это не потянет.
<[Raiden]> :)
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: ну то есть не завтра и не в этом году.и не в следующем.
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: если федора не сделала в дефолтную поставку - не отменяет существования
<TheFalkorr> а сам фоллбек не перестанут писать, пока 3д во все щели не будет искаропочным
<TheFalkorr> а это с политикой ати и невидии - прям ток мечтать
<[Raiden]> в общем для простого юзера, особенно переходящег ос виндовс ,остается только лхде, хфце и кде
<[Raiden]> а гном не нужен.
<TheFalkorr> посади переходящего на крысу (где ничего нельзя), на лхде (опенбокс и все причитающееся ручное редактирование) и посмтри, что они скажут
<[Raiden]> а что в крысе нельзя? ) ерминал, текстовй редактор есть, вм имеет минимум функций но больше чем в винде и все они управляются через конфигурато мышкой
<[Raiden]> а тунар... он уже лучне чем наутилус3
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: я тут свежий ченджлог последней крысы смотрел.часть новинок - это то, что было еще в релизе гном 2.16
<TheFalkorr> ток сча решили впилить.
<TheFalkorr> крыса слоупочит по страшному
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: и чем тунар лучше?
<[Raiden]> ну , это есть, в конечном итоге он его заменит ) хотя может и мате заменит, у них есть планы перехода на гтк3, гсеттингс и т.д.
<[Raiden]> только мне уже пофиг
<TheFalkorr> наполеоновские планы мейта - эт только планы.
<[Raiden]> но тем у ког овсетаки слабый комп, я бы советовал хфце
<[Raiden]> или лхде
<wolf1983> кстати. вот на видео было показано, что при запущенном приложении по клику на панели производился повторный запуск. Очень удобно.
<TheFalkorr> крысу не советуй
<TheFalkorr> она тож тяжеловата в послених выпусках
<TheFalkorr> а лхде - оно всеж не для новичков
<TheFalkorr> ибо чтото поменять - твое сакральное "читать про xml, маны, шманы, некогдачитатьхочусразу"
<baronos> extensions panel-docklet S http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-LFEahFKkq4&feature=youtu.be
<[Raiden]> TheFalkorr: а чем он хуже?  может всё тоже + групповуха  и в панели инструментов кнопочек теперь больше
<[Raiden]> :)
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<[Raiden]> теперь ждем когда наутилус обгонит по "функциональности" писиманфм
<baronos> тыщ
<igorko> привет. Нужен совет
<igorko> стишок :)
<shenmue> [Raiden] то есть окончание времен?
<shenmue> igorko по стихам эта не сюда парам парам туду тудам
<igorko> как собрать прогу ьак чтоб она работала на разных версиях убунты
<igorko> ибо собраная под 11,10 не пашет в 12,04
<Resager> Здравствуйте. Возможно ли использовать Unity 3D без компиза?
<shenmue> Resager нет
<[Raiden]> shenmue: точняк, календарь майя - это конец эры гнома. Ну , по крайней мре для меня :)
<SergeyIT> igorko, слинковать статиески
<shenmue> юнити это и есть компиз
<shenmue> [Raiden] ах вот оно что? верно подметил
<shenmue> видать майа тоже гном юзали
<igorko> SergeyIT: тоесть либы которые линкую?
<SergeyIT> ага
<igorko> хм... не вижу смысла
<igorko> они же все будут включены в прогу
<SergeyIT> igorko, но не уверен что получится все
<Resager> shenmue: у меня просто при выходе из консоли или при рестатре компиза или юнити (таки процессы же разные), графика строит ужасные вещи, иногда окна превращаются в кашу из пикселей, причем прекрасно сохраняют такой вид при перемещении. сворачивании и
<Resager>  т.д.
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: так.я снова спрошу.чем по функциональности наутилус отстает от?
<igorko> я вот взял из 11,10 а под 12.04 оно не находит чем открыть файл
<SergeyIT> igorko, тогда делай деб и ставь нужные либы
<shenmue> Resager ати?
<shenmue> или интел?
<Resager> shenmue: 7300 нвидиа
<igorko> деб не умею
<TheFalkorr> Resager: а после того, как ты забудешь про расширения - расскажи мне, чем по функциональности фф отстает от ие
<shenmue> Resager 7600gs не было проблем
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: а после того, как ты забудешь про расширения - расскажи мне, чем по функциональности фф отстает от ие
<[Raiden]> TheFalkorr: в гном2 групповой переименвоки точно небыло, но ифейс был лучше. А сча он скорее не остает, а сравнялся. Хотя в плане переименовки не уверен :)
<SergeyIT> igorko, что значит чем открыть?
<Resager> shenmue: если бы была видеокарта, разве не статичны были бы баги? Чтож... ладно...
<shenmue> Resager а дрова какие?
<Resager> shenmue: "рекомендуемые" :)
<igorko> ну кликаю а линух дает диалог открыть с помощью
<igorko> пересобрал в 12.04 и пашет
<shenmue> я для начала лезу в компиз и отрубаю всё кроме прозрачности и плавающих окошек. ибо там шняги много включенно
<SergeyIT> igorko, на какой линух тыкаешь?
<Resager> shenmue: хм... да, я наверное так сделаю, многое не нужное. Спасибо
<igorko> хубунта недо12.04
<SergeyIT> igorko, что за прога?
<igorko> игрушка
<igorko> на SFML
<SergeyIT> igorko, так работает и не мучайся
<igorko> не Я хоччтоб бинарик зарелизить мож было
<igorko> хочу*
<wolf1983> Amblnb: amblnb3: у меня в глазах двоится?
<igorko> ибо например instantbird выпускает универсальный бинарник под линухз
<shenmue> эм там скорее sh и run какой нибудь с копипастой из архива в нужные папки нужные файлы
<SergeyIT>  igorko, так релизь в сорсах, или пакеты собирай под каждый дистр
<shenmue> igorko тебе это для чего нужно?
<shenmue> кстати я тут заметил
<shenmue> если почистить клаву то кнопки легче нажимаются
<wolf1983> shenmue: XD
<wolf1983> shenmue: нужно хавать на кухне )))
<wolf1983> тогла с клавой порядок будет )
<shenmue> аж так и хочеться писать писать писать.... потроллить... только вот на гугол вио снова забанили на месяц. уже раз десятый наверное
<[Raiden]> TheFalkorr: расширения для наутилуса по сути фейк. Все они не более чем просто отредактированное контекстное меню пкм.  Там как бы фм нефига не расширятся.
<wolf1983> shenmue: купи клаву KV-300H и ты просто не захочешь останавливаться )
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: не фейк.просто есть доп функционал, который можно поставить.и скриптовый движок наутилус акшенс, чтобы писать и использовать уже написанные расширения и скрипты
<[Raiden]> TheFalkorr: если ты заговорил по фф, то в дельфине, редактируемая панел ь инструментов и у меня там ест ькнопки , создать вкладку, создать окно, открыть терминал. И "расширения" как и файла на выбор, так и прямо с веб, в настройках.
<[Raiden]> :)
<[Raiden]> в гноме 2 под самый конец, был наутилус-элементари у меня , там было тоже редактируемая панел ьи я добавлял кнопки
<[Raiden]> а теперь...
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: и пока единственное что ты назвал - это редактируемая панель и едино место установки расширений.
<[Raiden]> а теперь там вообще нету панели интрументов. А она в общем-то нужна - позволяет просто кликать вместо лазанья по меню.
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: ну простой клик можно и по правой кнопке мыши
<TheFalkorr> так что это спорное достоинство. - редактируемая панель
<[Raiden]> в общем перед самой смертью гнома2 ,включая всякий софт невходящий в проект гном + замена метасити на компиз + замена фм на ег офорк можно было жить.
<[Raiden]> как в нормальном современном де
<[Raiden]> или почти ))
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: а теперь ты сравниваешь переписанный с нуля (вынужденно,а не от повеления фазы луны) и проживший всего год вариант развития де с кедами, которым до рабочего состяния, котоырм ты так гордишься, пришлось пилиться 4 года (и
<TheFalkorr> переписаны с нуля они были под влиянием фазы луны, бо третьекеды спокойно на кутях работали и работают.тут не было полной смены гтк2 с гтк3)
<[Raiden]> можно было даже писат ьстатьи и делать заголовки: как я взял де, авторы которого думают, что оно удобное и ещё 2 десятка прогармм и сделал из нег охоть что-то
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: а теперь вспомни недостатки кед4.0 по сравнению с кедами 3
<[Raiden]> признаю ) кде было не юзабельно. И я бы врятли на него пересел если бы примерно к 4.7 это не изменилось бы.
<TheFalkorr> тогда ведь тоже все говорили, что куда то не туда идут и как то не так пилят
<TheFalkorr> 4 года понадобилось, чтобы прийти к 4.8, которые ты признал за кде4
<[Raiden]> но это изменилось и сча это лучшее де. Ещё ест ьресурс такой linuxquestion.org и по опросу там , kde 4.7 - лучшее де 2011 года.
<TheFalkorr> но подумать, что крики "ГНОМОРАЗРАБЫ НЕ ПИЛЯТ И НЕ ДОПИЛЯТ" так же пусты, как крики 4 года назад "КЕДОРАЗРАБЫ ХРЕН ЧТО ДЕЛАЮТ И НИКОГДА НЕ ДОПИЛЯТ ДО ДЕ"
<[Raiden]> как минимум там тоже ест ьфанатики как я )
<[Raiden]> Может быть и пусты. Я просто говорю о своем опыте, и я видел мног оверсий гнома. Мне ние может быт ьошибочно, но проверят ь уже нет сил :) Хочется просто юзать и всё. Дельфин кстати может и в архивы зайти как в папки ,если хочется.
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: ну так.2011 год.гном 3.2 - еще сыро (на уровне кде4.1. идея есть, но реализации нет), юниит 4 (по сравнению с юнити 5.8 - небо и земля).крыса все также слоупочит гдето.лхде - это опенбокс со всеми вытекающими
<TheFalkorr> из чего выбирать то было?
<[Raiden]> А арк архиватор делает превью всего, т.к. интегрирован с кде , например можно пдф смотреть прям из архива
<[Raiden]> или фб2 или картинку
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: я ток вчера мануал к фоллауту первому из зип архива открыл и смотрел
<[Raiden]> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0407/h_1333810084_2434582_978904063f.png
<TheFalkorr> http://lostfilm.info/news/id13076/#360
<[Raiden]> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0407/h_1333810409_6185584_edbbe12db6.png - глаз кде
<SergeyIT> ух... затихли )
<gogasan> Есть icewm. Есть наутилус. Надо юзать наутилус с нормальными иконками, но чтобы gnome-settings-daemon не менял цвет окна. Что делать?
<noyabr> всем привет
<noyabr> кто подскажет, как звук воспроизвести в с++?
<igorko> либу надо какую-то
<noyabr> какую?
<igorko> я хз
<igorko> не по этой части
<noyabr> жаль
<igorko> ищи что-то типа пульаудио апи
<igorko> чего там еще есть в линуксах
<SergeyIT> noyabr, в QT есть... а какой звук?
<igorko> а что за прога? можно вообще какую-то многозадачную либу взять
<noyabr> SergeyIT: Wav скорее всего
<igorko> QT тож как вариант да
<noyabr> igorko: вроде синтезатора
<SergeyIT> noyabr, консольную прогу заведи и проиграй
<noyabr> SergeyIT: не понял
<gogasan> mpg321 file
<noyabr> 123
<noyabr> но мне надо, чтоб по нажатию клавиши звук воспроизводился
<noyabr> на каждую свой
<SergeyIT> так разные файлы
<noyabr> хм
<noyabr> ну, тоже вариант, хотя и не самый лучший
<[Raiden]> чем кроме гимпа и гвенвиев можно убрать красные глаза?
<SergeyIT> для начала пойдет, потом прикрутишь что надо
<noyabr> SergeyIT: а bash скрипт может реагировать на нажатие клавиш?
<SergeyIT> noyabr, не понял.. может ты про zenity ?
<noyabr> SergeyIT: про zenity ничего не знаю... мне надо, чтобы допустим по нажатию l скрипт запускал один свук, по нажатию h - другой
<igorko> SergeyIT: походу я вычитал чего оно не работало. Надо было галочку в свойствах поставить: что это бинарник и его мож запускать :/
<igorko> лапух я короче :)
<SergeyIT> igorko, бывает
<SergeyIT> noyabr, прогу на чем пишешь?
<igorko> и удалил старый бинарник :(
<noyabr> SergeyIT: ещё ни на чём, думал на с++, сейчас подумываю скрипт на bash написать
<SergeyIT> noyabr, питон попробуй
<noyabr> SergeyIT: не сталкивался с ним, позже попробую
<gogasan> Есть какая-нибудь замена gnome-settings-daemon?
<SergeyIT> noyabr, что удобнее то и пользуй - а баш не для ГУИ
<noyabr> SergeyIT: а мне гуи и не нужен
<SergeyIT> noyabr, а как тогда
<noyabr> в консоли
<SergeyIT> музыку писать, что ли
<icat72> товарищи, с праздником!
<icat72> сегодня рунету можно покупать алкоголь)))
<SergeyIT> бойдется
<andrex> хех, тока у меня уже как полчаса 8 число)
<SergeyIT> о*
<shnaps> Товарищи линуксоды, нудна помощь) немного не по теме. но нужна
<SergeyIT> бери
<igorko> надо говорить товарищи красноглазики :)
<shnaps> Товарищи красноглазики это гентушники)
<igorko> и то правда
 * TheFalkorr кащлянух.тихо.с намеком
<shnaps> Извините если что, никого ни хотел обидеть)
<igorko> ну он же тихо кащлянул :)
<shnaps> Предупреждает)
<TheFalkorr> сложно лежа на диване печатать
<TheFalkorr> клавы не видно
<igorko> глаза болят за компом сидеть? :D
<igorko> ладно проехали
<baronos> хех, этот antono уже на омгубунту со своим shelr :D за то на #у-ру забанен  :D
 * baronos считает что ему не нужна видео запись терминала
<shnaps> Так вот. Насчет проблемы: на винте стоит убунту+винда 7. Не работала убунта. Точнее не хотела грузиться. Через live cd пофиксил эту беду вроде)  загрузил убунту, но граб перестал видеть винду. И шота я по мануалу такого натворил что он его только один раз увидÐ
<baronos> !255 | shnaps
<ubuntuhelp> shnaps: У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<igorko> hd(0,0) chainloader+1 boot
<igorko> и походу при загрузке поправиш
<igorko> типа того
<igorko> но. дааа
<igorko> мож у тебя проблема что раздел с виндой неактивен
<shnaps> так беда то в том что он не видит раздел с виндой теперь
<shnaps> (
<igorko> она не любит этого
<igorko> лин не видет?
<shnaps> да
<shnaps> http://paste.pro/5147285 вот что выдает
<igorko> там есть каой-то файлик для монтироания разделов при загрузке
<shnaps> вот это я тоже понял) но как его убрать?
<igorko> если сам раздел рабочий (попробуй с ливсд) то надо поправить файл
<igorko> щас попробую вспомнить
<shnaps> Теперь у меня работает настроенный линь, а винду он только вспоминает)
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: а ты через пикслер
<igorko> fstab
<igorko> мануал поищи
<igorko> я правил когда-то тоже
<igorko> http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/fstab
<igorko> ну а чтоб с груба так через тот же чайнлоадер
<[Raiden]> shnaps: ос-пробер нужен для поиска других осей, а утебя почему-то что-то не читается, вохможно проблемы с носитеos-proberлем или фс. Попробуй переставить груб и os-prober
<shnaps> ок, сейчас все попробую сделать
<[Raiden]> удалял красные глаза с фоток, больше всего понравилось так http://ru.faqstorage.com/faq/question/165/
<TheFalkorr> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/59779046/Screenshot%20from%202012-04-07%2022%3A52%3A23.png
<shnaps> Вот какую ошибку мне выдает когда пытаюсь загрузить раздел с виндой
<shnaps> http://paste.pro/5147286
<TheFalkorr> чет не то
<TheFalkorr> а что - не знаю
<igorko> зачем их удалять. Это ж атрибут :D
<igorko> прет меня...
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: нук, человек, измученный эстетическим несовершенством мира.выдай, чего не хватает?
<[Raiden]> igorko: e. In the first case run chkdsk /f on Windows
<[Raiden]> then reboot into Windows twice.  + то что писал update-grub намекает на то, что у тебя побилась фс, причем не одна.
<baronos> я бы убрал из центра логотипа всё
<[Raiden]> TheFalkorr: не хватает где? :)
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: и кстати.а чем фильтр ред ай ремовал в гимпе не нравится?
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: картинка в дропбоксе
<shenmue> 7 апреля отмечается знаменательная для всех пользователей русскоязычного интернета дата — День рождения Рунета (RuNet).
<[Raiden]> TheFalkorr: я не мастер по логотипам. Н оконкретно этот может к 2 выводам привести. 1. люди хотят сторить рулоко , 2. рулоко это какой-то замкнутый круг сам в себе :)
<[Raiden]> типа как секта
<[Raiden]> ))
<TheFalkorr> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/59779046/Screenshot%20from%202012-04-07%2022%3A55%3A57.png
<shenmue> а потом рф будем отмечать
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: ну это лого RUssian LoCo Team на г+
<shnaps> [Raiden]: вот теперь я совсем ничего не понимаю. Обновил только что граб. http://paste.pro/5147287 Где он пытается меня обмануть? О_о
<TheFalkorr> ru loco
<TheFalkorr> Ubuntu Russian LoCo
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: поскольку профайл пикча видня рядом с именем - что это - не для кого не секрет
<shenmue> shnaps увсё путем
<[Raiden]> shnaps: а если os-prober запустить, то тоже винду не видит?
<shenmue> хотя мемтест вообще бесполезен
<shnaps> [Raiden]: чтение каталога /var/lib/os-prober/mount: Ошибка ввода/вывода
<[Raiden]> shnaps: если не видит, то есть 2 варианта. 1. не может анйти её загрузчик по причине , что его нету  , 2. по причине какого-нить глюка.
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: давай хоть ты подскажи, чего не хватат
<[Raiden]> вариант 1 мы не лечим, а вариант два... - прописка загрузки вынды руками
<[Raiden]> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация:http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM   Boot-Repair: http://goo.gl/zIQJO
<shenmue> TheFalkorr в грабе? мммм... ну мне привычней что картинка на фоне граба
<TheFalkorr> shenmue:  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/59779046/Screenshot%20from%202012-04-07%2022%3A55%3A57.png
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: в воттутбе
<[Raiden]> shnaps: sudo apt-get install --reinstall os-prober и попробуй ещё. Если нет - то я не знаю, лечи фс как-нить
<shenmue> TheFalkorr если я не знаю про линуксы то мне вообще ни о чем это ru loco не говорит
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: это профайл пикча Ubuntu Russian LoCo
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: если ты не знаешь линуксы - тебе даж круг ни о чем не говорит
<shenmue> да я и так догодался
<shenmue> не хватает тени это раз
<shenmue> значек мелкий а шар бошой. как то по мне тоже не очень
<[Raiden]> http://itmages.ru/image/view/479301/ad495146
<shnaps> Вот за что не люблю линукс: чтобы на нем пошли игры, надо иметь прямые руки, которых у меня видимо нет(
<shnaps> Вот он до чего доводит людей, собака!
<shenmue> у меня все игры для линя идут без проблем
<jlewka> игры для линя, это установка и настройка postfix  за 20 минут?)
<[Raiden]> всякое случается...
<shnaps> Ну я лично мне 2 игры надо для счастья: warcraft 3 vs left4dead 2
<shenmue> нет
<[Raiden]> нет, это когда пытаешся прочитать конфиг senmail и надеешся , что до пенсии поймешь
<shnaps> вот они собаки не могут заработать
<TheFalkorr> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/59779046/Screenshot%20from%202012-04-07%2023%3A06%3A07.png
<[Raiden]> send
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: так чоль?
<shenmue> это sudo aptitude install sudoku-gtk
<baronos> left4dead вообще без плясок запускается
<[Raiden]> из нативныйх урбан удачный, я даж под виндой бегал
<shnaps> стимовский?
<shenmue> самому шарику тень нужна
<baronos> нафига стим
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: а буквам?
<TheFalkorr> и какая тень.это аватарка
<TheFalkorr> или ты про белый циркл?
<shnaps> baronos: а вот у меня стим) и вот через него ытаюсь запустить
<shenmue> про оранж
<shenmue> а с буквами не знаю ...
<shenmue> слишком много белого
<shenmue> либо локо либо ру выделить как нибуть
<shenmue> shnaps а может поставить оффтопик и не парится и не парить тут мозг другим?
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: вот как бы
<shnaps> shenmue: всмысле? обьясни нубу
<shenmue> shnaps хотим играть - ставим винду. и нет проблем
<openvoid> - святой отец, я хочу исповедаться - заведи твиттер и не парь мне мозг :)
<shenmue> TheFalkorr сек
<shenmue> щас нарисую
<shnaps> shenmue: нет. такой вариант не подходит) а вообще речь идет не об играх. Речь идет о добавлении в граб винды
<shenmue> тогда не играй
<[Raiden]> могу пример показать, как руками добавить
<shnaps> Речь не об этом) кто хочет - помогает. Кому не надо - ну и бог с ним)
<TheFalkorr> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/59779046/Screenshot%20from%202012-04-07%2023%3A11%3A39.png
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: така тень?
<igorko> поставил 10,04 в вмвару. шустренько так пашет...
<[Raiden]> shnaps: /etc/grub.d/40_custom , пишешь туда примерно такой текст - ключевое слово примерно http://paste.org.ru/?oxvbim , потом sudo update-grub и всё, так можно без ос-пробера.
<[Raiden]> тень можно под людишками и текстом, а под фоном как бы...
<[Raiden]> не обязательно )
<shnaps> [Raiden]: пробую починиться через boot-repair
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Понг понг понг...
<[Raiden]> ему ничег оне поможет, пока на фс проблемы, ну ды ладно )
<shenmue> да
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Без%20имени.xcf если надо для гимпа два слоя. оранж и белый
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: даж вгет не берет сцылошко
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: мой вариант не подошел под рамеры аватарки.уменьшенно не смотрится
<shenmue> рисую пока что =)
<shnaps> эх
<shnaps> беда все равно. boot-repair не помог. при попытке руками подмонтировать диск вот что выдает http://paste.pro/5147290
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: дешево и сердито :) http://dl.dropbox.com/u/59779046/Screenshot%20from%202012-04-07%2023%3A38%3A49.png
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: а рулоко в скрапбук вставить
<TheFalkorr> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/59779046/Screenshot%20from%202012-04-07%2023%3A41%3A36.png
<TheFalkorr> скрапбук - это вот эти пять картинок
<TheFalkorr> одна будет вариантом лого в балуне.три будут словом убунту.
<shenmue> TheFalkorr
<shenmue> эм сек
<vir0id> ребята, кто нибудь может подcказать где надыбать хороший учебник backtrack 5 ну или набор хаутушек?
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-2012-04-07%2020:49:55.png
<TheFalkorr> http://www.ubuntu.com/tour/en/#surf-the-web
<TheFalkorr> а вы знали, что это можно юзать, чтобы лазать по инетрнету?
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: не.мелко.там при уменьшении нифига не видно
<vir0id> а нафига?
<vir0id> так... ради прикола можно полазить
<TheFalkorr> именно
<TheFalkorr> ток ради прикола
<TheFalkorr> если бы оно отображало бы через их серверок (как прокси) - смысл был бы
<TheFalkorr> а так - чисто по приколу
<shenmue> эм значек 100%
<shenmue> его истинный размер
<shenmue> а так какой он там на сайте я не знаю
<shenmue> с таким оранжевым сочетается только черный и белый
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: на сайте вон я показал какие размеры
<shenmue> хм
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-2012-04-07%2021:09:53.png как то так еще можно
<[Raiden]> рашен локо захавало человечка
<[Raiden]> может проще написать RU Loco и сверху значек? :)
<[Raiden]> кому надо тот по значку поймт что убунта
<[Raiden]> на тему логотипов ) http://lenta.ru/news/2012/04/06/uzbek/
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Без%20имени2.jpg если уменьшать то всё в принципе видно
<SergeyIT> В LOCO два О, может из одного значек и сделать..
<shenmue> для привлечения внимания предлагаю сисянд добавить
<[koshka]> Р
<[koshka]> Ой
<[koshka]>  о, кто то елку выбросил. Как раз как надо
<[koshka]> Ping
<shenmue> тссс
<shenmue> у нас час компиляции ядра
<[koshka]> )))
<[koshka]> У всех поголовно?
<shenmue> видимо да. тоже присоединяйся. то ка не забудь системник на восток повернуть
<[koshka]> Да не. Я с телефона щас
<baronos> надо всем поглядеть Гномы и тролли мульт, тогда будет веселей гном тролить :D
<Kyshtynbai> или тролль гномить
<Kyshtynbai> А вот можно ли в гном-шелл 3.4 уведомления куда-нибудь передвинуть снизу?
<baronos> влево можно, но я не знаю пришло оно уже на 3.4 или нет. Хотя можно попробовать версию поменять вдруг будет работать
<shenmue> я бы их вообще убрал
<shenmue> висят и весят. висят и висят. аж бесит ><
<shenmue> пок не тыркнешь не пропадут.
<baronos> пропадают они, я поставил расширение которое показывает на панели сколько пропущенно и потом уже в трее смотрю.
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: https://extensions.gnome.org/static/extension-data/screenshots/screenshot_204.png
<shenmue> все же мне кажется расширения это для полуфабрикатов
<shenmue> вот вам бажное тормозное глючное убожество и напильник к нему. дальше по инструкции
<baronos> не нравится не исползуй, проблема чтоли.
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/61252137/shell-notification-move%40maggiolo00.gmail.com.tar.gz попробуй
<shenmue> использую. и не нравиться
<[koshka]> Все. Пойду замуж за Бароноса!
<[koshka]> :-D
<shenmue> baronos сочувствую
<baronos> [koshka]: ;)
<shenmue> baronos у тебя 3.4 ?
<[koshka]> shenmue, чему сочувствуешь? :-D
<shenmue> [koshka] хорошее дело браком не назовут
<baronos> shenmue: 20% - 3.4 , на виртуалке 3.4 есть
<[koshka]> Ну вот. :-(
<baronos> [koshka]: не переживай, уживемся, я твой гном2 переведу на гном3 ;)
<[koshka]> А я может сама это сделаю ;-)
<wolf1983> звучит как переведу швейцарский на японский о_О
<shenmue> так романтично. вместо того что бы уделить даме внимание он будет с гномами тусоватся =)
<wolf1983> дадада )))
<[koshka]> :-D
<TheFalkorr> [koshka]: вот ты как
<TheFalkorr> все
<TheFalkorr> предала
 * shenmue жует попкорн
<[koshka]> :-D
<shenmue> щас чота будет
<[koshka]> Та нет. Ская не любить не возможно
<shenmue> baronos а почти женился
<shenmue> потом спасибо скажешь
<[koshka]> :-D
<[koshka]> За что спасибо то?
<baronos> shenmue: вот так уведомляет о пропущенных сообщениях http://goo.gl/znn39 красная с цифрой его на сайте нет, а второе красный статус меню там есть.
<wolf1983> baronos: это что за клиент?
<baronos> wolf1983: это гном3
<Kyshtynbai> baronos: спасибо!
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: сработало?
 * wolf1983 пытается уловить связь гном3 с консервой
<baronos> wolf1983: аааа, это weechat в терминале :D
<Kyshtynbai> baronos: пробую
<wolf1983> baronos: а циферка 1 красная это к нему?
<baronos> wolf1983: это ко всем уведомлениям
<baronos> а красный статус меню это я проверял связь нескольких расширений
<wolf1983> прикольно
<Kyshtynbai> baronos: так. вижу css, js и json файлики. как их прикрутить к гномшеллу?
<baronos> там папку shell-notification-move@maggiolo00.gmail.com положи в ~/.local/share/gnome-shell/extensions/
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: потом alt+f2 r и пробуй включай в гном-твик-тул
<Kyshtynbai> baronos: так. оно появилось, включилось, а как его настраивать?
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: оно уже должно переехать налево :D
<Kyshtynbai> а) щас попробуем
<Kyshtynbai> факт, переехало). прально я понимаю, что надо для позиционирования курить цсс или js ?
<Kyshtynbai> в левый нижний переехало
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: ну есть другое расширение я его правда не пробовал, оно по типу гном2 уведомлений
<Kyshtynbai> угу, спасибо. буду думать.
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/243/shell-osd/
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: а вообще стандартные уведомления это стиль гном3, особенно удобный нотифичат, когда можно прямо в уведомлении ответить на сообщение.
<Kyshtynbai> второе не ставицца. а вообще да, я собственно не против них) так, из интереса
<[koshka]> Оп оп
<[koshka]> Кофеек надо бф ы выпить
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Есть контакт.
<shenmue> ура у меня проблема!!!!
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: ща я тебе выдерну это расширение
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: снеси гном
<shenmue> всё =( решил проблему
<shenmue> No module named gconf
<shenmue> блин всего делов то.... я то думал полночи покрасноглазить =(
<Kuloto> какая досада
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/61252137/shell-osd%40mpnordland.gmail.com.tar.gz
<Kyshtynbai> мерси
<Kyshtynbai> щас попробуем
<baronos> жесть, мне не нравится это расширение)
<User381[web]> Народ
<User381[web]> Нужна помощь.
<User381[web]> Поставил криво 12.04
<baronos> !q
<ubuntuhelp> Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<Nor8> Поставь прмо
<Kyshtynbai> baronos: встало, в правый верхний. вроде ниче так, поюзаю-посмотрю, спасибо!
<User381[web]> Здраствуйте, у меня 12.04. Диск монтирован как "Files". Нужно размонтировать и монтировать как "files". (Тупо переименовать). Как сделать :( P.S. Желательно пошаговая инструкция..
<shenmue> кто нибудь что нибуть понял?
<wolf1983> я смутно
<wolf1983> User381[web]: диск смаппен в папку?
<baronos> !extrasensoric
<ubuntuhelp> Если у вас "какая-то ошибка" или "какие-то надписи" - сделайте "какие-то действия" и все будет в порядке. Или зайдите на #extrasensoric и там спросите. Тут вам помогут только если вы дадите конкретную информацию.
<wolf1983> baronos: XD
<User381[web]> Диск /Files а нужен /files
<baronos> размонтируй, создай папку /files и примонтируй
<wolf1983> User381[web]: а может /media/Files ?
<SergeyIT> телепаты... а может вуби
<User381[web]> Нет! Именно /Files . Как размонтировать и монтировать :(
<wolf1983> mount unmount
<User381[web]> man unmount - пишет нет такой каманды :(
<wolf1983> User381[web]: а чем большая буква не устраивает? о_О
<User730[web]> umount
<User381[web]> Хочу маленькую! Как и все в /
<User730[web]> а не unmount
<wolf1983> User730[web]: может быть )
 * TheFalkorr врубает связь с астралом
<TheFalkorr> !fstab
<ubuntuhelp> В файле /etc/fstab указывается, какие разделы и каким образом будут монтироваться при загрузке системы. См. http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/fstab и https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab а также !partitions.
<wolf1983> TheFalkorr: из астрала пришло? :D
<User381[web]> Всем спасибо! Пробую fstab исправить ;)
<SergeyIT> создать files не забудь
<SergeyIT> обновлений нет - пасха
<TheFalkorr> мой атсрал самый атсральный атсрал в мире, и никакие атсралы не переатсралять мой атсрал по астральности:)
<shenmue> атсрал говоришь
<TheFalkorr> он самый
<Nor8>  shenmue: Оговорочка по Фрейду
<TheFalkorr> ибо астрал не может так выдавать
<TheFalkorr> Nor8: думаш оговорка?
<TheFalkorr> http://lurkmore.to/%D0%90%D1%82%D1%81%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%BB
<Nor8> Правила поведения в Атсрале довольно просты:   Не разговаривайте с незнакомцами
<TheFalkorr> Nor8: 4 правило вообще хорошо
<Kuloto> TheFalkorr: сразу видно, что файрфокс
<Nor8> http://www.shopartefacts.com/product_info.php?cPath=302_272&products_id=2840
<TheFalkorr> Kuloto: бегемот сиденье кровать два
<Kuloto> TheFalkorr: бегемот тут при чем
<TheFalkorr> Kuloto: ну ты выдал какой то левый набор слов.я решил, что така игра особая
<Kuloto> TheFalkorr: адрес ты скопировал с файрфокса
<TheFalkorr> воооот
<Nor8> :-D
<TheFalkorr> вот кому атсрал закрыт навсегда
<TheFalkorr> Kuloto: иди патчи либатсрал, экстрасенс-недоучка:)
<Kuloto> TheFalkorr: иди нормальный браузер установи
<TheFalkorr> Nor8: он точно идиот
<baronos> хромимум вроде так ссылки даёт
 * wolf1983 пошел за попкорном
<TheFalkorr> baronos: дак все так дают:)
<TheFalkorr> baronos: но для людей из параллельного мира может что и не так
<baronos> TheFalkorr: "нормальынй" типа опера там с русской локалью жаст))
<TheFalkorr> baronos: не.небось ие
<wolf1983> опера маст дай )
<TheFalkorr> кому то нравится
<TheFalkorr> вот ему shenmue:
<shenmue> а о чем речь?
<wolf1983> кому-то может и нравится )
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: о недобраузерах
<TheFalkorr> ие, опера..
<TheFalkorr> ну и все:)
<wolf1983> TheFalkorr: кому-то нравится сыр с плесенью XD
<shenmue> ну да... ие хром фуфлофокс
<TheFalkorr> wolf1983: ну плесень в сыре - это не плесень на хлебе у тебя дома.там она действительно в пищу подходит
<wolf1983> кому как
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: зачем ты ие к браузерам приставил?оно пусть с оперой стоит.недобраузер отдельно.нормальные хром и фф - отдельно
<baronos> досмотрел я "вспомнить все" наконец-то :)
<wolf1983> baronos: фигасе о_О
<shenmue> холивар провоцируем?
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: не.не по поводу краснобуквенных недоделок же:)
<shenmue> фф шняга. хром еще тянет как то
<wolf1983> baronos: я его смотрел лет 10 назад )))
<TheFalkorr> baronos: а вот пересъемка -  эт не труЪ. вспомнить все без трех сисек - деньги на ветер
<wolf1983> shenmue: я пользуюсь парой )
<Nor8>  baronos:  А в каком году смотреть начал? )))
<baronos> TheFalkorr: дааа, жаль что её убили :(
<wolf1983> Nor8: пхахах
<umren> единственное чем мне нравится файрфокс, там есть scrapbook..
<umren> в хроме ниче адекватного такого нету)
<wolf1983> umren: а меня там downloadhelper радует
<baronos> Nor8: эмм, в году 1995 наверно :D
<wolf1983> umren: а чего за scrapbook ?
<TheFalkorr> ладно.не шалите.а я спать
<umren> wolf1983 оффлайн сохранение
<umren> и заданием уровней вложения и другие опции
<Nor8> baronos: У меня так с парой советских фильмов, которые так любят под новый год показывать ))))
<wolf1983> umren: а разве в хроме нельзя страницу сохранить? о_О
<baronos> Nor8: :D
<umren> wolf1983 со всеми файлами и с уровнями вложения? нет
<Nor8> baronos: Дальше заставки не могу осилить )))
<wolf1983> Nor8: с легким паром? )
<Nor8> wolf1983: Угу, и служебный роман
<wolf1983> XD
<Nor8> Ни разу не смотрел )))
<baronos> буду джонни мнемоник смотреть
<umren> Nor8: а еще ты наверное ни одной песни модонны не слышал?
<umren> или мадонны )
<Kyshtynbai> опера форева
<Kyshtynbai> во всех смылсах хехе
<umren> да ну ее
<umren> я ей лет 10 назад пользовался, альтернативы не было)
<umren> когда она еще с банером денюжку просила
<Nor8> umren: Пару слышал, но что то не нравится она мне, обезьяничает зело много.
<baronos> опера мобаил 6 вроде просила
<umren> я про десктопную
<Nor8> Опре нереально много памяти жрет-с в линуксе.
<Kyshtynbai> ой-вей, да уж не меньше лисицы-то
<Nor8> опера
<umren> да все жрут одинаково
<Kyshtynbai> в смысле не блольше
<umren> по памяти не стоит мерить
<umren> аргумент типо хром отжирает 80 мб на вкладке уже давно не адекватен
<Nor8>  umren: Так я бы и не мерил, но она тормозить начинает
<umren> сейчас сайты такие
<umren> с кучей динамического контента аяксами и прочим, это уже приложения
<Nor8>  umren: Ну ладно 200-300, но не 600 же
<umren> отключи яваскрипт и ксс и не будет жрать память
<wolf1983> да она везде эта опера много жрет а на выходе мало :D
<Nor8>  umren: Так отключаю
<umren> сиди и наслаждайся
<wolf1983> самый долгий отклик как был в ней так и будет. Этого не искоренишь
<Kyshtynbai> не знаю, у меня меньше тридцати вкладок редко открыто, и не тормозит ничего, хотя железо старое
<Kyshtynbai> ну памяти толлько много
<Kuloto> долгий отклик))
<umren> если на глаз смотреть кстати то мне кажется что опера быстрее странички чем хром и лиса грузит
<Kuloto> разумеется
<umren> лиса самая тормозная, хром середнячок
<umren> это без замеров если смотреть)
<umren> ну IE вобще без комментариев)
<shenmue> ещ давайте опера турбо против хрома и фуфлофокса на гпрс посмотрим
<Nor8> ФФ разогнать можно
<umren> FireFox-accelerator-free.exe?
<Nor8> У него просто количество запросов по умолчанию мало выставлено
<Kyshtynbai> особенно часть .exe атуальна на этом канале
<umren> скачать бесплатно
<shenmue> и без смс
<icat72> хы)))
<icat72> http://s019.radikal.ru/i609/1204/ba/365b792ce79a.jpg
<Kuloto> это все не так
<Kuloto> кроме it
<Kuloto> ie
<Kyshtynbai> атличная картинка
<wolf1983> icat72: хах ))) прикольно )))
<icat72> http://s019.radikal.ru/i633/1204/13/062d5d6d7fcb.jpg
<icat72> а что IE под линухой есть?
<Kyshtynbai> да нет конечно
<Kyshtynbai> разве что маньяки под вайном запускають
<vamadir> всем привет
<baronos> vamadir: нихао
<icat72> блин, третий час
<vamadir> baronos, :) и тебе
<vamadir> icat72 у меня 4.16
<icat72> новосиб?
<vamadir> китай
<icat72> да ладно?
<vamadir> г.Шеньян
<vamadir> хотя в китае везде время одно
<Kyshtynbai> как так? они не признают часовых поясов?
<vamadir> baronos, хотел спросить не вкурсах как там с убунту 12.04 обстоит?
<vamadir> Kyshtynbai, ну теория проста. Одна страна одно время
<vamadir> :)
<Kyshtynbai> нда. азия-с!
<baronos> vamadir: ну вроде жить можно в ней. хотя я на неё не пойду, буду на дебиан сидеть с рабочим и стабильным гном3 :D
<icat72> а на убунту гном нестабилен?
<SergeyIT> vamadir, да ничего
<umren> icat72 у бати на компе стоит минт 12 все стабильно работает, там гнум3 )
<D4rkMist> здраствуйте уважаемые!!
<Kyshtynbai> ку
<icat72> D4rkMist: доброй ночи
<vamadir> кстати хотел спросить что можно поставить чтоб глаз радоволо и не тормозило на ноутбук 600 mhz. 64ram. 4G HDD?
<Kyshtynbai> vamadir: o_O
<vamadir> да я откапал раритет
<vamadir> :)
<SergeyIT> vamadir, глянь тему на форуме
<umren> vamadir что нибудь без иксов
<baronos> vamadir: http://www.tomshardware.com/news/ubuntu-linux-8-bit-microcontroller-boot,15163.html
<vamadir> SergeyIT, там вроде про не очень старые пк. А у меня динозавр :)
<SergeyIT> vamadir, на помойке нашел?
<vamadir> SergeyIT, неа. Знакомая кореянка отдала. Хотела выбросить
<SergeyIT> vamadir, и подобные темы где то там видел
<D4rkMist> устанавливаю софт(w3af) просит питон 2.6 (install python2.6-dev) запускаю, пишет все уже на месте ((
<D4rkMist> как удалить питон
<D4rkMist> ?? или переустановить?
<[Raiden]> sudo apt-get install --reinstall name  - переставить   sudo apt-get purge name   - удалять
<vamadir> еbaronos, что то не понятно какую сборку он ставил. SergeyIT, ок посмотрим.
<[Raiden]> apt-cache search python |less  - имена пакетов
<icat72> есть в линуксе альтернатива gimp?
<Kuloto> сам qimp
<vamadir> )
<valsinats> vamadir
<valsinats> попробуй debian lxde
<openvoid> фотошоп старый в вайне
<icat72> e;t yfi`k
<icat72> тьфу
<icat72> уже нашёл
<icat72> нафиг фотошоп
<SergeyIT> vamadir, например http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=181326.0
<vamadir> valsinats, не думаю там ядро новое. Железо тупит. Уже пробывал
<vamadir> а ктонибудь знаком с putty linux?
<valsinats> vamadir
<valsinats> а ты тестинг или стабл ставил?
<vamadir> там вроде сборка на убунту есть.
<vamadir> valsinats и то и то
<SergeyIT> vamadir, например http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=30990.0
<vamadir> SergeyIT, да проблема в общем не в том что слабая машинка, а втом что хочется нормального софта. А он только на свежем лине. А свежие ядра на моем ноуте тупят 2.6.+
<SergeyIT> vamadir, ну ты многого хочешь )
<D4rkMist> все нашел в документации
<icat72> ладно товарищи, всем  спокойно ночи
<D4rkMist> надо версию 2.5 а стоит 2.6
<p01yak0v> Скажите, возможно как-то обновить Eclipse Galileo до Indigo на 10.04 не переходя при этом на 11.04-10?
<vamadir> кстати а можно на свежую убунту поставить старое ядро типо 2.2.+??
<p01yak0v> Через добавление release/indigo/ не работает.
<[Raiden]> вроде да, 2.0 нельзя, там  надо старую либц
<[Raiden]> а 2.2 50на50 :)
<vamadir> а где взять старые ядра? или качать и компилить?
<openvoid> тут говорят что эклипс это только jar для ява машины, пакетом его ставит не обязательно, просто с офсайта нужную версию качаешь и запускаешь
<[Raiden]> качать и компилить
<wolf1983> хм. а где кодировка в gedit ?
<openvoid> в диалоге open file вроде скудненько есть
<[Raiden]> wolf1983: гедит сделан через зад. Кодировку можно выбрать тольк ов диалоге открыть как.  Т.е. надо переоткрыть документ
<[Raiden]> хотя если скилы гугления вна уровне ,то можеш ьпогулить плагин для смены налету )
<vamadir> openvoid, еще есть плагины на гедит. Но они кривыве.
<[Raiden]> этому вопросу уже больше 10 лет
 * SergeyIT пользуется крузадером и его редактором, там все налету
<wolf1983> катя открыла. а в гедите не пойму какую кодировку ставить )
<vamadir> авто
<openvoid> file strangefile
<vamadir> утф 8 цп 1251 итд. Если текст русский
<wolf1983> vamadir: попрбовал и то и то. не катит )
<[Raiden]> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0408/h_1333831504_9315742_c3351027e7.png
<[Raiden]> без коментариев
<vamadir> зайди под виндой установи ноутпад++ смени кодировку на утф8 и сохрани :)
<[Raiden]> ))
<Nor8> :-D
<wolf1983> [Raiden]: катя мне и так открыла )
<wolf1983> но интересно же )
<[Raiden]> ок
<vamadir> [Raiden] Прикольно, слушай а что за де?
<vamadir> КДЕ3?
<[Raiden]> есть этот... в общем ест ьконсольынй конвертер с автодетектом, забыл название
<[Raiden]> vamadir: 4
<[Raiden]> 4.8.2
<vamadir> хм.. убунту?
<wolf1983> [Raiden]: а у тебя там как в видео при нажатии на иконку запускается повторно? )
<[Raiden]> vamadir: да
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: скрин ппц
<vamadir> мне нравиться ничего лишнего
<[v-8]_jupiter> Серый текст на сером фоне(((
<[v-8]_jupiter> А так норм)
<[Raiden]> wolf1983: какие иконки? если ты про таскбар  , то повторное назатие прячет\сворачивает окно, а запск второго - средний клик или через меню
<wolf1983> [Raiden]: клик по иконке средней кнопой мыши?
<[v-8]_jupiter> hi all. Please help me.How can be text colour changed to black in theme Ambiance?
<[Raiden]> [v-8]_jupiter: в кде есть 1 фича - ветовые профили отдельно от темы  + нормальный диалог выбора каждого цвета. В общем цвет шрифта не проблема, хоть ораньжевый.
<wolf1983> а. вижу )
<wolf1983> а я мучался
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: видел. Но в gtk3 неменяет)
<[Raiden]> в гтк3 меняет, если, стоит калка применят цвета к не кде софту.
<vamadir> [Raiden] а ты на какой версии сидишь?
<[Raiden]> т.е. я меняю цвет на розовый, запускаю гедит и там будет розовый шрифт
<[Raiden]> 11.10 и кде с ппа
<openvoid> минули времена когда wolf1983 было всего лишь звёздной системой в elite2/3
<vamadir> [Raiden] блин давно кде не юзал, лет 8. Были одниогорчения на suse
<[Raiden]> не серый шрифт и гтк http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0408/h_1333832097_2934834_102586a3ef.png
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> vamadir: ну, я не сомневаюсь, что и сча многие огорчатся. )
<[Raiden]> а я нашел в нем всё что мне надо
<[v-8]_jupiter> Норм. Но черный бы в ambiance)
<wolf1983> openvoid: там была такая звездная система? о_О
<openvoid> wolf и 83 вроде было но может 2000
<[Raiden]> под амбиансе на днях попробую настроить ,если будет не лень. Прикола ради )
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: да я чтото седня менял менял, но так доконца и не сменил
<[Raiden]> [v-8]_jupiter: ну ты наверное про гном пишеь
<[Raiden]> или я не пойму  очем )
<[Raiden]> в гноме цвет можно тольк оправкой темы поменять
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: я о unity
<[v-8]_jupiter> ДА тему правил
<[Raiden]> Ну 1 фиг. То что я показал на скриншотах там работать врятли будет )
<[Raiden]> или не так
<vamadir> [Raiden] что то я посмотрел скрины на 4ку и твой. У тебя больше похоже на панель каиро док , а не кде4
<vamadir> хм как так сделать :) хочу также
<vamadir> не скажешь как убрать противные кнопки или там сейчас все можно настроить?
<[Raiden]> это конфиг гтк3 амбиансе, в общем не сложно, с гтк2 чут ьсложней но в общем тоже не проблема http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0408/h_1333832665_5009817_2710beaca5.png
<[Raiden]> до кучи на шоте пример подсветки в kate
<[Raiden]> vamadir: думаешь я знаю что ты называешь противными кнопками?
<vamadir> кнопки скрытия панели по бокам были :) ну если мне память не изменяет
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: ну я там и менял на черный но всеравно серый
<[Raiden]> там 2 темы, в 1 папке либ оне в обоих поменял, либ оя незнаю
<vamadir> а кде4 на 12.04 как работает?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Та мне хотябы в gtk3
<vamadir> нормально, без креша?
<[Raiden]> vamadir: судя по просмотру в виртуале, так же как и везде )  4.8.2 попало в релиз ,уже там.
<vamadir> все пойду савить :)
<[Raiden]> в кде ест ьмног опрограмм , если использоват ьkmail и местыне контакты ,то они могут падать.
<[Raiden]> ещё реконк бывает падает, может из-за вебкит, может из-за флэша - хз. Точне падал в 4.8.1, в 4.8.2 пока не успел
<[Raiden]> это то с чем я столкнулся.
<[Raiden]> реконк местный браузер, который в прочм так же популярен как гномовский эпфани
<[Raiden]> т.е. никак
<vamadir> жесть
<vamadir> заставил задуматься
<vamadir> хочу стабильной системы чтоб ниче не падоало и работало как часы
<artus> и в одном гш ничего не падает :D
<vamadir> artus, на 12.04 падает
<Nor8> 12 еще бета
<Nor8> там и будет падать, особенно в юнити )))
<[v-8]_jupiter> Nor8: сижу в unity на 12,04
<[v-8]_jupiter> Не падает
<[v-8]_jupiter> так что не надо
<[Raiden]> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0408/h_1333833233_4607782_bca856aa82.png
<Nor8> [v-8]_jupiter: Несчастные случаи на стройке были? ))))
<baronos> artus: только не говори на чем гш стоит :D а то только убунтоводы одни пишут о падениях :D
<vamadir> а как нить можно запустить лайв узб в режиме установки експерта+консоль?
<[Raiden]> попробуйте в гш запустит ьвлц и включить окно на  видимом столе - у мня в гном 3.2 от этог опревью сходит с ума. Там просто мешанина из частей окон
<[Raiden]> *всегда на видимом
<Nor8> )))
<Nor8> ГНом 3 еще и не такое может
<[v-8]_jupiter> Вот что за мего дизайнер придумал серые шрифты сделать)
<artus> [Raiden], мм, никаких проблем
<[Raiden]> artus: ну ок ) А я себе шот на память сделал. Вроде показывал уже
<baronos> где там мешанина http://goo.gl/yTwtD ?
<[Raiden]> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0408/h_1333833622_1131688_8661275e02.png
<[Raiden]> мало того что окна в кучу, ещё не выезжали рабочие столы
<[Raiden]> я рад если у вас не повторилось :)
<baronos> ты чего на баг в 3,2,1 ссылаешься?
<[Raiden]> да
<[Raiden]> [01:16:08] [[Raiden]]попробуйте в гш запустит ьвлц и включить окно на  видимом столе - у мня в гном 3.2 от этог опревью сходит с ума.
<baronos> его уже давно починили, он проявлялся в 3,2,2 при добавлении рикотз репы, но пофиксили уже давно
<[Raiden]> ок
<[Raiden]> в конц месяца проверю уже в 12.04 )
<[Raiden]> у меня просто плейер часто с такой функцией, что бы оставался на виду.
<[Raiden]> в кде по умолчанию при старте , а гноме через пкм на заголовке. Т.к. ставить расширение ради 1 раза и потом вносить список окон в гсеттингс было совершенно лень
<[Raiden]> а может и вообще такого нету, я кажется путаю с расширением которое запускает на нужном столе
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> в 3,4 не надо мучатся будет нажать настройки расширения и сделать как тебе надо на сколько конечно позволяет само расширение http://goo.gl/0kzKd
 * baronos ударился об стену из-за знаков препинания своих
<[Raiden]> кто-то спрашивал про стабильность в 12.04 , это я пока не знаю ,по причине - 12.04 ещё не вышел. А в 11.10 вот например, с 7 лневный аптайм http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0408/h_1333834223_6322704_08b089b652.png
<[Raiden]> на самом деле перед переходм на кде, я гонял его для проверки пол месяца.
<[Raiden]> не выключая
<baronos>  01:32:51 up 16:14,  3 users,  load average: 0,02, 0,04, 0,05
<baronos> ребут из-за обновы пульса делал
<baronos> а чего за юзеры? всмысле 3 юзера?
<[Raiden]> это 3 шелла. запусти пару гном терминалов и юзерс сменится
<valsinats> SaLT-based distributions
<valsinats> Может кто то в теме? Что это такое?
<p01yak0v> Задам тупой вопрос... Но как узнать, где установлен JRE? Мне к нему в PATH путь указать нужно. Eclipse не грузитсо.
<[Raiden]> p01yak0v: which java
<[Raiden]> хотя может туплю. Лучше погуглить
<p01yak0v> * gcj-4.4-jre-headless
<p01yak0v>  * openjdk-6-jre-headless
<p01yak0v>  * cacao
<p01yak0v>  * gij-4.3
<p01yak0v>  * jamvm
<User196[web]> Когда пытаюсь подключиться к этому IRC каналу через xchat и pidgin пишет что я забанен, в чём дело? Я сюда последний раз заходил пол года назад и небыл забанен
<[Raiden]> текст можеш ьпоказать?
<[Raiden]> там хостмаска твоя будет наверное и вообще понятней
<artus> а у него вся подсеть в бане )
<artus> видать по причине динамики и особо напористых неадекватов )
<[Raiden]> мб
<[Raiden]> сами тогда разбирайтесь, я не банил подсети )
<artus> @mode -b *!*@84.237.*
<artus> User196[web], пробуй
<gim_> artus, спасибо =)
<[v-8]_jupiter> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/01/is-ubuntu-concept-design-a-unity-phone/
<[v-8]_jupiter> Нниче так
<baronos> лично я считаю бесполезной кнопку поиск
<baronos> но я бы приобрел и поставил гш :D
<gdane1> тож хотеть юнити фон
<baronos> [Raiden]: кевин костнер показал что в 2013 уже постапокалипсис http://paste.ubuntu.com/919604/ :D
<[Raiden]> а.. я смотрел.
<[Raiden]> неплохой фильм. Почта построила новую цивилизацию
<[v-8]_jupiter> Как фильм зовется?*
<baronos> Почтальон
<[Raiden]> baronos: так тож в сша. Местячковый апокалипсис ))
<baronos> [Raiden]: от туда как чума придет во весь мир ;)
<[v-8]_jupiter> А комедию хорошую не подскажете)
<[Raiden]> фиг знает. Комедии давно ен смотрел.
<[Raiden]> Управление гневом помнится была ничего
<[Raiden]> а новее даже вспомнить не могу )
<[Raiden]> ТАможня дает добро, но он в общем на любителя
<[Raiden]> в таможне про национализм
<[Raiden]> комедия
<[v-8]_jupiter> Видел их
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<User732[web]> Кто ломал фифи через убунту ?
<artus> ща ктото доламаетцо вифи
<User732[web]> боюсь очень сильно прям
<artus> @kban --host "User732[web]" 86400 а зря
<baronos> ыы еще один хацкер :D
<artus> хы, кошерненько, днсы развернулись за 2 минуты  у регистратора
<baronos> наверно никогда не досмотрю почтальона :(
<[koshka]> Ррр
<[koshka]> artus, :(
#ubuntu-ru 2012-04-08
<artus> [koshka], ня
<User717[web]> всем привет здесь есть тот кто разбирается (и хорошо разбирается) в iptables?
<User717[web]> как запустить эту команду /sbin/iptables -I INPUT 13 -p tcp --dport 7777 -s $IP -j ACCEPT с правами root?
<artus> sudo
<User717[web]> не в терминале
<artus> а в чем ?
<User717[web]> ну прост в конфигах серва есть защита от ддос и эта команда не работает без прав рута
<User717[web]> а как их дать
<artus> ну вообщето все конфиги сервера от рута читаютцо и исполняютцо
<User717[web]> но я же запускаю без прав сервер
<artus> это без каких таких прав ты сервер запускаеш
<artus> и главное какой такой сервер
<User717[web]> сервер л2
<artus> а причем тут iptables к л2 ?
<User717[web]> защита от ддос
<artus> в каком собствено месте iptables -I INPUT 13 -p tcp --dport 7777 -s $IP -j ACCEPT защита от ддос?
<artus> какой то потеряный линейщик
<[Raiden]> artus: службы не всегда от рута работают
<[Raiden]> и демоны
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> то такие службы и демоны :D
<artus> [Raiden], ну знцу я еще могу понять)
<[Raiden]> демоны это такие... Порождения которые ядром сосланы в фон, за грехи и крутится им там до ребута
<[Raiden]> ))
<artus> дада :D
<[Raiden]> всем спать
<TheFalkorr> Wife texts husband on a cold winters morning: "Windows frozen." Husband texts back: "Pour some Luke warm water over it." Wife texts back: "Computer completely fuc#*d now.
<User303[web]> Всем доброе утро, есть кто живой?)
<User303[web]> Очень нужна помощь
<AndreX|OFF> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<User303[web]> у меня убунту не видет старую разметку диста, т.к. у меня еще стоит винда её нельзя стирать, что делать?
<User303[web]> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<User303[web]> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<User303[web]> у меня убунту не видет старую разметку диста, т.к. у меня еще стоит винда её нельзя стирать, что делать?
<andrex> testdisk или что то типа того и править таблицы разделов
<User303[web]> Спасибо буду пробовать...
<User639[web]> h
<User639[web]> у
<User639[web]> н
<User639[web]> есть кто живой?
<User639[web]> человеки нужна ваша помощь, не загружаеться убунту 11.10(((. в чем проблемма?  . вобще не чего не делал просто вырубил комп потом включаю идет загрузка с надписью убунту .далее черный экран  и на нем пару предложении на англиском.  больше не Ñ
<Pavia00> Какая надпись?
<andrex> плоская
<spb5kurs> человеки нужна ваша помощь, не загружаеться убунту 11.10(((. в чем проблемма?  . вобще не чего не делал просто вырубил комп потом включаю идет загрузка с надписью убунту .далее черный экран  и на нем пару предложении на англиском.  больше не чеÐ
<andrex> spb5kurs: пиши короче, а то моя твоя не понимать xD
<adminn> можно как-нибудь в grub поменять строчки местами?
<spb5kurs> е загружаеться убунту 11.10
<spb5kurs> вобще не чего не делал просто вырубил комп потом включаю идет загрузка с надписью убунту .далее черный экран  и на нем пару предложении на англиском.  больше не чего не происходит
<adminn> что за предложения?
<spb5kurs> в режиме востановления доходит до меню востановления где выбор из четырех функции. выбираю любое востановление  не чего не происходит
<andrex> !grub | adminn читай про изменение стандартного пункта загрузки или както так, 1 ссылка
<ubuntuhelp> adminn читай про изменение стандартного пункта загрузки или както так, 1 ссылка: GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация:http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM   Boot-Repair: http://goo.gl/zIQJO
<spb5kurs> я заметил что очень долго грузиться заставка.
<andrex> spb5kurs: слова на английском в студию)
<spb5kurs> там пишет типо локалхост 127.0.0.1 вкл.    блютуз вкл.  аудио дуплекс вкл.  и все
<andrex> а в безопасном грузит?
<adminn> andrex, я так и не понял, можно отредактировать /boot/grub/grub.cfg или придется создавать собственный файл?
<spb5kurs> в принципе как обычно секунды 4 черный экран на нем бегут буквы цифры и т.д. ну и потом загрузка операционки ... а у меня тока появляеться черный экран загружает 4 предложения и зависает
<spb5kurs> имееться диск установочный , но он тоже не запускает убунту без установки   .. востановление не работает
<andrex> adminn: да, можно отредактировать
<spb5kurs> единственное что работает это консоль терминал брауля
<adminn> andrex ок спс
<andrex> spb5kurs: acpi=off попробуй в параметры загрузки прописать
<spb5kurs> эх.... если бы я еще умел
<spb5kurs> мне кажеться сбой произошел из за пргграммы акроник
<spb5kurs> у меня через акроник  3 операционки работают в том числе и убунту
<spb5kurs> народ помогите с этой бедой
<lockeron_> приветы
<spb5kurs> с параметрами не канает
<spb5kurs> здоровы
<andrex> spb5kurs: с ливки checkdisk
<spb5kurs> проверить моунт разделы?
<andrex> fuf
<andrex> ага
<spb5kurs> все на месте
<spb5kurs> подкачка и сам раздел примонтирован
<spb5kurs> ааааааааааа
<andrex> а checkdisk
<spb5kurs> что то еще при загрузке пишет путь /etc/и что то тут...
<andrex> чтото тут это что?
<spb5kurs> да блин не помню(((( я с этого же компа пишу где и установлена убунту
<spb5kurs> щас с хр сижу
<spb5kurs> может попробывать  груб переустановить?  я вот только команды не помню все..
<spb5kurs> или не поможет?
<spb5kurs> и скрин хрен сделаю(((
<andrex> 1 датаёш бумажку, ручку 2 перегружаешся в бубунту 3 пишеш всю эту белебурду на бумажку ручкой 4 идёш сюды
<spb5kurs> я тогда минут через 7 зайду ...
<andrex> с* шь***
<lockeron_> парни а во 2м грубе можно какието пункты удалить, чтоб они снова не возникали, ато я находил инструкцию только как добавлять?
<TheFalkorr> можно
<lockeron_> а каким образом, чето я инструкцию не нашел
<Resager> нужно просто править скрипт, а не файл конфига, где сверху написано "Сгенерировано с помощью....."
<Resager> Гугли "конфиг граб2" или просто "граб2"
<lockeron_> конфиг груб2 короткий очень и не позволяет править сгенерированый
<lockeron_> кроме как назначения порядка загрузки и прочего
<spb5kurz> hfp
<spb5kurz> андрекс ты тут
<spb5kurz> ?
<spb5kurz> andrex  а какую ты команду писал?
<spb5kurz> кто нить знает как востановить загрузку в убунту 11.10
<spb5kurz> как груб востановить
<spb5kurz> есть живые тут
<uggi> прием
<uggi> да есть
<spb5kurz> такие же как я наверно не знающие))
<uggi> да
<spb5kurz> как этот гребаный груб востановить?
<uggi> попробуй с установочного диска
<TheFalkorr> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация:http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM   Boot-Repair: http://goo.gl/zIQJO
<uggi> там чето такое есть кажется
<spb5kurz> сижу щас с диска загрузочного
<uggi> ну поисчи
<spb5kurz> каким образом?
<spb5kurz> во имя алаха ! груб появись.)
<uggi> точно не скажу
<spb5kurz> команды  кто нить может подсказать?
<spb5kurz> чекдиск потом моунт
<spb5kurz> а дальше? вроде моунт прок раздел?
<spb5kurz> о!
<User592[web]> всем привет нужна помощь с iptables
<spb5kurz> судо... что еще за судо чудо?))
<spb5kurz> типо рута.))
<uggi> это выполнение комады от имени root
<TheFalkorr> spb5kurz: скажи мне, мил человечек. ты читать умеешь?
<spb5kurz> человек! конечно умею))) ток вот не чего умного не написано
<uggi> а у тебя оно требует??
<uggi> sudo??
<uggi> там када  с диска загрузился??
<uggi> разьве прав не хватает??
<TheFalkorr> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация: http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM   Boot-Repair: http://goo.gl/jSQTY
<TheFalkorr> spb5kurz: если умеешь - чем тебе последняя ссылка не нравится?
<spb5kurz> у меня система отказала , при загрузке идет заставка убунту ... потом резко черный экран где начинают бегать буквы.. после чего в середине останавливаеться ... и зависает! не чего далее не происходит((
<TheFalkorr> так у тя груб работает
<User592[web]> это не груб а убунту
<TheFalkorr> че ты его восстанавливать собрался?
<User592[web]> переустанови
<uggi> да
<uggi> не парься
<spb5kurz> а что делать?
<spb5kurz> у меня 11.10
<User592[web]> переустановить и не парится
<TheFalkorr> !extrasensoric
<ubuntuhelp> Если у вас "какая-то ошибка" или "какие-то надписи" - сделайте "какие-то действия" и все будет в порядке. Или зайдите на #extrasensoric и там спросите. Тут вам помогут только если вы дадите конкретную информацию.
<TheFalkorr> если у тя какие то буквы бегают - сделай какие то действия
<User592[web]> )))
<spb5kurz> при запуске убунту. секунды 3 или четыре черный экран там появляются слова  загрузки . потом экран исчезает после чего запускаеться система! а у меня доходит до черного экрана и виснет(
<User592[web]> может мне кто то помочь с iptables
<User592[web]> ubuntu переустанови. поможет
<spb5kurz> все началось из за того что свет вырубили
<spb5kurz> а все обновления игры программы ! коту под хвост? не реально
<spb5kurz> дураку ясно что если переустановить систему то все будет работать
<spb5kurz> я тебе также могу сказать с иптаблес.  снеси систему и не парься!)
<vir0id> загрузиc c флешки и почекай раздел
<vir0id> spb5kurz
<vir0id> или в рековери моуд зайди и почекай там
<spb5kurz> я с загрузчного диска сижу.  рекавери не работает
<vir0id> ну чекай раздел тогда
<vir0id> руками
<HarryShprottey> Здравствуйте. Подскажите пожалуйста. Есть винда 32 битная, хочу 64. Собсвтенно раздел с виндой буду форматировать
<HarryShprottey> не сломается ли у меня убунту?
<spb5kurz> 'nj k.,jve
<spb5kurz> нет
<spb5kurz> не сломаеться))
<User592[web]> HarryShprottey ты потом загрузчик востанови и все будет работать
<HarryShprottey> а как его восстановить7
<User592[web]> через лайв сд
<User592[web]> гугл в помощь
<HarryShprottey> а через backtrack получится?
<spb5kurz> чекдиск моунт прок в помощь)!
<vir0id> HarryShprottey grub-update тебе поможет
<HarryShprottey> спасибо
<spb5kurz> установи акроник и не парься
<HarryShprottey> а акроник что?
<spb5kurz> акроник
<spb5kurz> акроник
<HarryShprottey> он же образ делает, вроде как
<spb5kurz> он сам тебе все разделы настроит одним нажатием! возможно ставить на комп до 30 систем разного типа
<spb5kurz> у меня 4 системы стоят
<User592[web]> для него дискета нада походу
<User592[web]> какая то
<spb5kurz> не чо не надо
<spb5kurz> акроник для операц.систем
<User592[web]> я пробовал се ставить так дискету требует
<User592[web]> я понял
<spb5kurz> на винду установи, запусти, и он сам все системы в кучу соберет.. далее при запуске компа будет выбор все систем)
<User592[web]> фигня эта установка на винду
<User592[web]> винда слетит....и все
<spb5kurz> акроник обязательно на винду
<spb5kurz> дуб
<spb5kurz> ты)
<User592[web]> аааааа ну тогда да
<spb5kurz> акроник все загрузочные параметры копирует под себя!
<spb5kurz> после его установки я пытался удалить бут ини и все загрузочные параметры
<User592[web]> spb5kurz можешь помочь с иптаблес
<spb5kurz> акроник все востанавливает сам и всеравно запускает систему
<spb5kurz> я в убунту не шарю
<User592[web]> мля
<spb5kurz> учусь
<User592[web]> да я тоже))
<spb5kurz> а это для чего?
<User592[web]> межсетевой экран
<spb5kurz> хех... зачем он тебе?
<spb5kurz> на линухе)))
<User592[web]> защита сервера линяги от ддос
<spb5kurz> я могу тока задосить)))
<User592[web]> ))))
<User592[web]> я еще ее не настроил
<User592[web]> ))
<spb5kurz> у тебя 12 стоит убу?
<spb5kurz> убу сервер?
<User592[web]> у мя стоит синяя птица - сборка убунту 11,04
<User592[web]> не серверная а обычная
<spb5kurz> тоесть я могу тоже на 11.10 сервер сделать?
<User592[web]> запросто
<User592[web]> а сервер чего?
<User592[web]> л2?
<spb5kurz> радио цмс
<spb5kurz> айкаст
<User592[web]> аааа этого я не знаю
<User592[web]> гугл в помощь
<User592[web]> я сервер л2 поставил ток
<spb5kurz> с него сидишь?
<User592[web]> да
<User592[web]> лучше чем убунту
<andrex> spb5kurz: ась?
<uggi> и чем же лучше??
<User592[web]> много багов убунтовских убрано
<User592[web]> я на ней впервые нормально поставил серв л2 а на убунту не смог
<spb5kurz> андрекс я загрузился с убунту диска . щас сижу тебя жду
<uggi> о это гутт
<andrex> spb5kurz: ошибку то переписал?
<spb5kurz> да там не ошибка
<spb5kurz> там идет типо загрузка и после каждого параметра стоит ок
<spb5kurz>  в середине останавливаеться пишет ок.. и все...
<spb5kurz> я щас с диска убунту сижу...
<andrex> примонтиру рут и бут лог посмотри
<spb5kurz> как?
<spb5kurz> sudo mount?
<spb5kurz> sudo proc
<andrex> mount /dev/sdxX /mnt
<andrex> xX твой раздел
<spb5kurz> а как разделы вывести в терминал?  чекдиском?
<spb5kurz> checkdick?
<andrex>  /mnt/var/log/boot.log
<andrex> fdisk -l
<spb5kurz> f
<spb5kurz> Linux
<spb5kurz> dev/sda1
<spb5kurz> Linux своп / Solaris
<andrex> ну маунти dev/sda1 и смотри лог
<spb5kurz> dev/sda2
<andrex> yt akelb
<andrex> не флуди
<uggi> может ему попробовать на другой ранлевел перейти просто
<uggi> я как нуб говорю
<uggi> там просто какойто сервис криво стартует
<spb5kurz> mount: только root может сделать это
<uggi> или этот сервис вырубить
<andrex> sudo же
<spb5kurz> ))))))
<uggi> или выбрать восстановление системы -- drop to root shell promt
<uggi> я так делал
<spb5kurz> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt  не чего не произошло в терминале(((
<uggi> ты не в группе судоеров
<uggi> бугага
<andrex> ну всё норм топай в mnt
<uggi> у тебя меню загрузки появляется??
<artus> uggi, причем тут меню загрузки? причем тут судеры? со зрением плохо?
<uggi> пардон
<artus> он же сказал что грузитцо после груба, но затыкаетцо
<uggi> у меня также было
<artus> кстати, не факт что в boot.log чегой то посыпетцо, по дефолту он отключен
<uggi> выбрать восстановление системы -- drop to root shell promt
<spb5kurz> mount: точка монтирования /mnt/var/log/boot.log не является каталогом
<andrex> spb5kurz: ну дык nano
<artus> boot.log  это файлик
<andrex> spb5kurz: яж тебе не говорил бут лог монтировать, а сказал посмотреть чё там за лаги
<spb5kurz> подключился раздел системный
<spb5kurz> ааа
<spb5kurz> а куда скинуть лаги? там много всего
<uggi> а че у вас в грубе систем рековери не прописан??
<andrex> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://hastebin.com или http://paste.pro
<andrex> uggi: не грузится у него вабще, какой тебе там рекаверти
<andrex> единственный рекаверти тут или chroot или снос всего
<uggi> у меня тоже в нормальном режимен не грузился
<uggi> вис на запуске какогото сервиса
<spb5kurz> там я вставил в синии экран и что дальше?
<spb5kurz> http://hastebin.com/bexuyaleru.mel
<andrex> ппц пасту ослилить не могим)
<spb5kurz> да я впервые))) и то с первого раза
<spb5kurz> это бут лог скинул
<uggi> и че тут видно??
<andrex> хм а это весь лог чтоле?
<uggi> виснет походу почти сразу после начала так??
<spb5kurz> ну да
<uggi> >	виснет походу почти сразу после начала так??
<andrex> походу обновился хорошо
<spb5kurz> после заставки( картинки) убунту  появляеться резко черный экран на нем загрузка в виде букв...  ну и все в принципе виснит
<artus> отруби сплеш и смотри нормальный лог загрузки
<artus> а не обрывки непонятно чего
<spb5kurz> обновился довольно хорошо
<artus> и в лог посыпетцо нормальный лог загрузки а не мусор непонятный
<uggi> у меня вис на инициализации подсистемы печати
<spb5kurz> http://paste.pro/5147328
<uggi> до него тоже все пункты ок были
<spb5kurz> http://paste.pro/5147328 вот тут понятнее  это лог бута
<artus> spb5kurz, /etc/default/grub и туды  в GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=quiet no splash
<artus> spb5kurz, а то что ты показываеш это не бутлог, это обрывки непонятно чего
<spb5kurz> var/etc/boot.log ?
<artus>  /var/log*
<andrex> spb5kurz: ппц, /etc/default/grub
<spb5kurz> да да
<uggi> щас у себя  посмотрю
<baronos> у меня хастебин нормуль http://goo.gl/6RjFm :)
<spb5kurz> вот лог груба http://paste.pro/5147329
<andrex> baronos: да у всех так, только фон и шрифт цвета очень горманируют))
<artus> в каком это месте логи груба ? )
<andrex> spb5kurz: тебе чё сказали сделать?
<baronos> andrex: а я балдею от цвета :D
<spb5kurz> груб сканировать ?
<spb5kurz> 28 лог бута  а   29 лог груба
<andrex> !chroot
<ubuntuhelp> chroot — среда администратора системы
<spb5kurz> http://paste.pro/5147328
<artus> переведите мне о чем это он :) ато я как то не пойму
<spb5kurz> http://paste.pro/5147329
<artus> spb5kurz, у тебя ни в одном месте нет ни лога загрузки, ни лога груба
<andrex> spb5kurz: короче перегрузись и в параметры груб впеши то что выше тебе сказали
<artus> и апдейт груб не забываем
<andrex> artus: апдей груб не получится без chroot
<spb5kurz> ф2?
<artus> andrex, ну пусть тогда в grub.cfg пишет
<artus> ато боюсь с чрутом он там натворит )
<artus> и да, он там часом не логи собсно ливки смотрит? :D
<shnaps> Товарищи линуксоиды, помогите. Что надо прописать в grub'e чтобы система автоматически грузилась, без появления окошка граба?
<uggi> оставь его дебил
<andrex> artus: ну я думаю нет, тока мне кажется в конфиг лифки полез, хотя я ему сказал /mnt/*
<uggi> там полезные опции есть
<artus> @kick uggi проветрись
<spb5kurz> ))
<shnaps> Помогите пожалуйста
<shnaps> кому  не лень =\
<artus> !grub | shnaps
<ubuntuhelp> shnaps: GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация: http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM   Boot-Repair: http://goo.gl/jSQTY
<andrex> не успель
<uggi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> uggi, Fail!
<spb5kurz> andrex ни куда я не полез )))   давай сначала  что там надо было сделать?
<spb5kurz> я подключил раздел системный линух
<uggi> 1
<spb5kurz> далее???
<spb5kurz> ау
<uggi> да
<uggi> spb??
<spb5kurz> так не к чему и не пришли
<uggi> жалко
<uggi> а мой лог загрузки на твой похож
<uggi> тоже короткий
<artus> spb5kurz, тебе 3 раза сказали что делать, читай логи и делай , как сделаеш - продолжим
<spb5kurz> а погнту
<spb5kurz> и что там читать? я в скриптах не понимаю
<spb5kurz> я запутался...  один говорит одно второй другое
<[Raiden]> а чег оу вас там?
<artus> spb5kurz, статья про груб выше, читай как править , как вырубиш сплеш и в лог посыпется именно лог загрузки, так и продолжим )
<uggi> http://paste.pro/5147331
<[Raiden]> а.. ясно
<uggi> посмотрите плз - это лог загрузки??
<artus> это огрызок, который проскакивает в процесе загрузки
<uggi> ппс
<artus> причем о чем он - да ни о чем вообще
<spb5kurz> а где статья? кинь еще раз
<artus> spb5kurz, чатик вверх скроль
<uggi> я смотрю  /var/log/boot.log.log
<uggi> там только это
<spb5kurz> я про чо и говорю
<spb5kurz> больше не чо и нету
<artus> spb5kurz, ну если тебе этого лога достаточно, по поздравляю, у тебя все работает
<uggi> возможно логирование выключено частично
<andrex> ну есть ещё dmesg и syslog
<artus> ппц, вы ток писать умеете ? читать не 7
<uggi> вижу syslog
<uggi> nfv dfot yt nj
<uggi> там не то совсем
<[Raiden]> смотрю в книгу , вижу фигу
<[Raiden]> тебе сказали же что во время загрузки на экран посмотреть
<[Raiden]> после отключения сплэша
<artus> да вот они уже пол часа сопротивляютцо его отключать, ну им веднее )
<artus> *и
<uggi> стоп
<uggi> я тоже хочу свой boot.log  найти
<spb5kurz> какким образом я дожен запомнить 200 строк загрузки и скинуть его сюда???!!!!!!!
<artus> таки одни читатели
<artus> лана, сам разбирайся если тебе виднее
<uggi> я как понимаю мы щас ищщем логи загрузки чтоб посмотреть на чем виснет??
<uggi> так?
<artus> нет, не так
<uggi> а как еще?
<artus> пытаемся включить адекватное логирование вырубив нафиг сплеш корявый
<uggi> а
<[Raiden]> сплэш только на экран действует, на логи нет  если что
<[Raiden]> и чег оу вас случилось?
<uggi> так а где его выключить
<artus> но так как спб тяжело в 1н файлик внести 5ть буковок в строчку которую указали то нам уже не интересно)
<uggi> этот сплешь??
<uggi> я пропустил пардон
<artus> [Raiden], да ешо как действуеть, он в лог выкидывает ток то что у него проскакивает в процесе загрузки
<artus> почему - я хз , бред какой то
<[Raiden]> {v
<[Raiden]> хз
<uggi> spb??
<uggi> как включить логирование загрузки??
<artus> [Raiden], http://paste.pro/5147328 ибо это ну ниразу не лог бута , это чето как то непришей кобыле хвост )
<uggi> http://paste.pro/5147331
<uggi> и это тоже??
<[Raiden]> короче давите e в грубе, там опции ядра будут, вместо quiet и splash пишите nosplash и ctrl+x
<uggi> а
<uggi> и тада логирование включицца??
<[Raiden]> в чем проблема я так и не узнал
<[Raiden]> артус говорит да.
<artus> вешается нв процесе загрузки
<uggi> да мы лог загрузки посмотреть не можем
<[Raiden]> если вешается, значит смотрите на экран, последние строки увидите наверное
<uggi> так короче  нада круб редактировать
<spb5kurz> а груб конфиг это не  то?
<spb5kurz> я не могу понять где взять слеш
<artus> хм, чето в виртуалке сплеш не тушитцо на бубунте :D
<spb5kurz> объясните на языке нубов
<uggi> boot/grub/grub.cfg
<uggi> тут?
<spb5kurz> в грубе конфига вся загрузка
<spb5kurz> наверно)))
<uggi> или я опять не в тему??
<shnaps> Люди кто может подсказать как добавить в меню "Система" опции выключения, перезагрузки и тд
<shnaps> ?
<spb5kurz> она в гноме есть у тебя)
<spb5kurz> копируй ярлык на бок
<artus> spb5kurz, стаять, cat /etc/default/bootlogd чего говорит?
<uggi> вот вижу
<uggi> linux	/vmlinuz-3.2.6 root=UUID=1730923c-0cb2-4ffb-a310-a33b73a925bf ro   text splash vga=791
<spb5kurz> а у меня стоит груб 2 часть
<artus> spb5kurz, на системном то разделе
<uggi> тут сделать nosplash??
<artus> там апо дефолту вроде как no
<[Raiden]> uggi: да , вместо splash
<uggi> попробуем
<uggi> BOOTLOGD_ENABLE=No
<uggi> вот что говорит
<artus> а пофигу, всерано полный лог оно не отдает ( даже если сплеш вырубить
<artus> http://hastebin.com/museqavafi.mel ((
<spb5kurz> главным файлом, собственно, отвечающим за загрузочное меню, является "/boot/grub/grub.cfg"; кроме него имеются файл "/etc/default/grub" и директория "/etc/grub.d".
<uggi> чето еще меньше
<uggi> кароче меняю на nosplash  bootlog ставю yes
<[Raiden]> про е, это я говорил во время загрузки, если что
<[Raiden]> но можете и в конфигах в етц поменять, да
<uggi> ща
<baronos> shnaps: unity или gnome3?
<artus> spb5kurz, вобщем давай dmesg на пасту
<spb5kurz> путь пропиши
<shnaps> baronos:  ubuntu 10.04. Походу gnome
<baronos> ааа ну тут я не знаю :D
<shnaps> Вот кто подскажет, стоит ли обновиться с 10.04 до 12. 04?
<andrex> shnaps: редактированием меню
<shnaps> andrex: подробнее можно?
<artus> shnaps, если в планах потом переставить систему то вперед )
<shnaps> artus:  нет, переставлять нехочу) хочу как основную систему поставить
<andrex> shnaps: ну пкм и редактировать пункты меню, или както так, и там галочки на нужных пунктах воткнуть
<spb5kurz> paste.pro/5147333    etc/default/grub
<andrex> да нафиган нам конфиг груба то
<shnaps> andrex: нету там такого)
<andrex> ты /var/log/dmesg.log выкладывай
<shnaps> Ладно, фигня) Вот лучше скажите мне про обновление пожалуйста)
<spb5kurz> ок)))
<artus> spb5kurz, забудь, всерано оно адекватный лог не отдаст в убунте, дмесг давай
<vir0id> shnaps я бы не риsкнул. S 10.04 до 10.10 возможно
<artus> *в
<shnaps> vir0id: Почему?) Собственно говоря нубские вопросы задаю) Но мне просто самому интересно поставить, но вот стоит или нет хз
<shnaps> Не хочется терять уже настроенную систему)
<baronos> потеряешь 101% при обновлении на 12.04
<andrex> spb5kurz: там просто dmesg
<vir0id> shnaps больше вероятноsть что что-то отвалитsя. Больше изминений, больше вsяких там конфликтов...
<spb5kurz> andrex у меня нету такого.. есть dmesg   и dmesg.0
<shnaps> baronos: всмысле?
<andrex> spb5kurz: просто dmesg
<[Raiden]> shnaps: я 2 раза ставил убунту обновлением ,1 раз совсем хорошо, а 1 раз пришлось повозиться. И ещё когда сликом новое всё по сравнению с предыдущим, то... Может понадобиться конкретно чистить настройки юзера
<[Raiden]> так что сам там решай
<andrex> spb5kurz: и не из лифки а из раздела который примаунтил
<vir0id> shnaps sтавь лучше чиsтую s нуля
<baronos> кому там dmesg надо пусть сделает и тест на пасту просто sudo cat /var/log/dmesg > text
<baronos> текст*
<spb5kurz> http://paste.pro/5147335
<spb5kurz> 773 строки)))
<baronos> у меня 12.04 такой же лог даёт)
<[Raiden]> это не лог загрузки, точнее часть
<[Raiden]> это только сообщения ядра
<andrex> а где ещё?
<[Raiden]> хз, смотреть на экран с носплэш и может быть в syslog
<andrex> spb5kurz: и это тоже весь лог?
<andrex> spb5kurz: syslog давай
<andrex> походу кердык там всему
<[Raiden]> ))
<spb5kurz> как кирдык?
<spb5kurz> дуру не гони
<spb5kurz> пугаешь... еп оф кос
<andrex> ну дмесг вроде норм, но не грузит ща суслог даш и посмотрим может кердык
<spb5kurz> путь тот же?
<andrex> да
<andrex> !log | spb5kurz мотай на ус
<ubuntuhelp> spb5kurz мотай на ус: Логи системных событий искать в /var/log/ или в папке настроек вашей софтинки
<andrex> spb5kurz: а ты точно не из лифки логи кидаешь?
<spb5kurz> точно
<spb5kurz> http://paste.pro/5147337
<andrex> можно конечно пропробовать будет через чрут востановить систему, но мне лень
<spb5kurz> я уже востанавливал через чрут тока не помню
<andrex> чёто у меня подозрение что на иксах виснет
<Nexxxt> Ку
<andrex> spb5kurz: mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak и попробуй грузанись
<andrex> тока не на лифке делай а с раздела
<Nexxxt>  А ось какая?
<andrex> какая тут может быть ось на канале убунты ?
<Nexxxt> Любая
<Nexxxt> Или теперь только с убунту здесь собираются?
<artus> с любой тут уходят лесом
<spb5kurz> ха ха
<spb5kurz> а как грузануться?
<andrex> spb5kurz: зделал? , как слеоао покажи?
<Nexxxt> Я что-то про xorg пропустил видимо
<andrex> а то может ещё конфи на лифку скинул
<andrex> а потом просто ребут
<Nexxxt> Или у убунты одиин релиз остался
<spb5kurz> напиши по русски))) что за ссылки последние?
<spb5kurz> куда их?
<spb5kurz> лог дать?
<spb5kurz> или в терминал их?
<andrex> spb5kurz: mv /куда смонтировал/etc/X11/xorg.conf /куда смонтировал/etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak и попробуй грузанись
<andrex> чё не понятного?
<spb5kurz> andrex у меня нету такого
<baronos> 17октября гном3.6 будет :D
<spb5kurz> ксорг
<Nexxxt>  Вот и я про xorg.conf призадумался
<andrex> spb5kurz: а видеокарта какая?, и дрова ставил?
<umren> baronos можно будет окончательно закапывать?
<baronos> umren: кого?
<umren> baronos его
<Nexxxt> А дрова на убунте из коробки
<andrex> spb5kurz: давай быстрей отвечай, а то уйду
<Nexxxt> А настройки переданы драйверам
<baronos> да боаг ради делайте что хотите, не нравится не используйте. проблема чтоли.
<spb5kurz> да хер знает
<andrex> ну он пускай и чинет
<spb5kurz> дрова и всякую херню с сервера убунты ставил по запросу 800мб.обновлении
<umren> baronos я и не использую)
<artus> @kban --host spb5kurz 3600 иди читай че нить и проветрись, и правила читай тоже
 * andrex ушол, куда не сказал
<uggi> 1
<uggi> я так лога нормального не нашел
<uggi> dmseg только
<GaiVerus> Здравствуйте подскажите как в ubuntu 11.10 cltkfnm rjlbhjdre lkz afqkjd вин-1251 чтоб текстовые документы были на русском а не ероглифами
<GaiVerus> сменить кодировку с utf8 на win-1251
<andrex> поставить плагин на gedit чтоб автоматом кодировку менял
<wolf1983> GaiVerus: ну или катей открой )
<GaiVerus> я новичек в линуксе команду сможешь написать
<andrex> enconv -L ru -x UTF-8 или так
<wolf1983> andrex: это так плагин ставцо? оО
<shnaps> люди помогите, пакет QtCore  нужен, не могу найти
<andrex> нет так текст конвертится
<shnaps> launchpad не помогает( репозиторий найти не могу
<wolf1983> GaiVerus: GaiVerus: sudo apt-get install kate далее правой кнопой по файлу - открыть с помощью - kate ) тут стопудняк откроет сразу как надо ))
<GaiVerus> спасибо попробую
<andrex> и да я чёт совневаюсь что gedit не может отобразить утф8
<uggi> кароче когда ubanta не грузится, изза какогото сервиса пери запуске
<uggi> куда смотрети сперва??
<andrex> и 1251 тоже
<uggi> dmseg&&
<uggi> dmseg??
<uggi> bootlog??
<wolf1983> andrex: утф8 он отобразит. а вот если ты не знаешь какая кодировка русского текста в файле... я вчера замудохался гадать. катей открыл )
<andrex> enconv -L ru -x UTF-8 перекрутит из любой в утф
<wolf1983> andrex: возьму на заметку )
<andrex> кати ещё всякие ставить, делать нечего
<uggi> там на экране не всегда понятно че зависло
<openvoid> катю всегда надо :)
<uggi> вот чел у вас тоже спрашивал
<wolf1983> uggi: на каком этапе загрузка прерывается?
<wolf1983> openvoid: я тож думаю не помешает )
<uggi> кароче  часто такая фигня бывает
<uggi> эксперементишь с пакетами
<uggi> ставишь все подряд
<wolf1983> ^^
<uggi> и в итоге  гдето посреди загрузки какойто сервис вылетает
<uggi> я делал так
<uggi> восстановление системы - drop to root shell promt
<werxxx> ку
<uggi> там походу у этого пункта ранлевел какойто другой
<werxxx> а как в юните поле адреса сделать
<uggi> поэтому бажный сервис не запускался
<uggi> и я иксы стартовал
<uggi> я этому челу spb тоже это говорил
<uggi> эй??
<uggi> на каком этапе точно виснет не извесно
<uggi> вот где посмотреть сперва??
<wolf1983> ну ставить все подряд не надо. А вообще вопрос интересный )
<uggi> или я опять не втеме??
<wolf1983> uggi: !ask
<wolf1983> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<uggi> окок
<wolf1983> werxxx: что еще за поле адреса? о_О
<User241[web]> добрый день! Такая проблема: есть xubuntu, поставил туда xbmc, после перезагрузки xbmc запускается как рабочая среда, вопрос как вернуть xfce?
<werxxx> wolf1983: в наутилусе. как в виндк
<uggi> я тот раз так и не разобрался че виснет
<werxxx> wolf1983: винде
<uggi> однако тому челу надо было присоветовать винду иметь паралельно
<uggi> чтобы перед переустановкой свои данные вытянуть
<andrex> да была у него винда
<wolf1983> werxxx: перейти - адрес
<uggi> смочь
<uggi> а ну да
<uggi> у него же диск есть
<uggi> загрузочный
<uggi> забыл
<werxxx> wolf1983: нашел спс
<andrex> вы прям как бухгалтерия у меня какаято, систему заговнючим а потом админ пущай разбирается чё да как
<wolf1983> andrex: XD
<uggi> ну так одному стремно разбираться
<Onkeltem> Кто-нить знает как можно sed'у скормить сразу 2 инструкции на замену, типа sed s/1/2/ s/3/4 ?
<uggi> а в месте веселее
<Onkeltem> Ну, чтобы 2 раза его не запускать
<uggi> к стати
<uggi> мега спецы
<User241[web]> мою проблему как решить никто не знает?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: админ права отбирает что бы не говнючили
<uggi> на сколько под рутом опасно работать в линуксе???
<wolf1983> uggi: основная моя мысль. Не ставить всё подряд ))) а что касательно бэкапирования, то есть для этого инструменты )
<uggi> да я акронисом пользуюсь
<uggi> на сколько под рутом опасно работать в линуксе???
<wolf1983> uggi: поскольку канал убунты, рут по умолчанию выключен. Чтоб воспользоваться его привой пишем команду через sudo. Если хочешь активировать рута достаточно на него сделать пароль
<[Raiden]> uggi: если уверен в софте и в том что длаешь ,то не опасно. Н окак бы не принято, т.к. опасности могут быть )
<wolf1983> uggi: я не об акронисе говорил )
<wolf1983> [Raiden]: судя по тому что там ставят все подряд )))
<wolf1983> User241[web]: неась. проснутся может кто подскажет
<User241[web]> <wolf1983> спабисбо что ответил,.)
<andrex> JohnDoe_71Rus: ну обираешь права начинают ныть и начальству жаловатся, приходится по полчаса обьяснять почему так, а мне лень
<andrex> т*
<uggi> ок
<andrex> JohnDoe_71Rus: лучше один раз сервер уранить, и сказать что нечего было лазить там где не надо, теперь всё заново делать))
<uggi> сервер упадет в любом случае когдато
<uggi> и переустановка не всегда подходит
<andrex> ну у меня запосной есть, да и если предугадывать сетуацию то и не упадёт
<uggi> я вот например пытался вайфай драйвера от хпишника впихнуть
<uggi> через ndiswrapper
<uggi> и зачемто еще заголовки ядра  менял для этого
<andrex> ну я не настолько головой ударился чтоб сервер на вафле держать
<uggi> зачем не помню
<uggi> и он упал
<uggi> хехе
<uggi> а если серв удаленный??
<andrex> у меня бухи на фвафле, такак расселись в кабинете что провода никуда не деть, и они обних запинаются или передавливают столами, или ещё чего
<uggi> и бекапов нет еще
<uggi> а вафля что это??
<andrex> ну у меня не удалённый, да и бекапы делаются каждый день
<andrex> wi-fi
<uggi> окок
<wolf1983> andrex: чем бэкапируешь?
<uggi> а на счет вафли ты зря
<baronos> werxxx: попробуй файловый менеджер Marlin http://openreview.ru/?p=34 может понравится. правда он еще в стадии развития.
<uggi> я tp-link юзаю
<uggi> очень хорошо
<uggi> офис ~20 компов
<werxxx> baronos: не спс не хочу
<User519[web]> Как настроить iptables для работы из обычным пользователем? Без прав root?
<andrex> wolf1983: спомощью mmm синхронизирую бд на другой сервак больше там клонить нечего
<wolf1983> andrex: понятно )
<werxxx> baronos: знаешь как адресную строку в заголовок окна поставить?
<User519[web]> Как настроить iptables для работы из обычным пользователем? Без прав root?
<baronos> werxxx: неа
<andrex> а настроенный образ готовой системы валяется гденибудь нетинстал и распаковка образа поверх а потом бд скопировать и всё с живого
<uggi> если ты обычный пользоватьль
<uggi> зачем тебе иптаблес??
<User519[web]> какая разница мне нужен ответ на вопрос
<uggi> там по умолчанию на вход все блокируется
<uggi> а на выход разрешается
<andrex> sudoers
<User519[web]> а как разблокировать
<uggi> ааа
<andrex> !iptables
<ubuntuhelp> Ubuntu, как и любой другой дистрибутив Линукс, имеет межсетевой экран. Брандмауэр управляется с помощью команды iptables (см. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo ), или GUI приложений, таких как Firestarter (Gnome) или Guarddog (KDE).
<User519[web]> ну и
<uggi> как ламер я бы попробовал файволл какойнить поставть
<User519[web]> ві не ответили на uggi  вопрос
<uggi> и через него настроить
<uggi> да знаю я
<andrex> !sudoers
<ubuntuhelp> sudoers - список пользователей, с указанием того, что они могут выполнять. http://www.opennet.ru/man.shtml?topic=sudoers&category=5&russian=0
<werxxx> User519[web]: ufw попробу
<User519[web]> мне не для терминала а вообще
<uggi> а что пароль рута не известен??
<andrex> да какая разница запуск то его от юзера в конфигах надо разрешить поэтому читай как это сделать и моск не кипети
<uggi> да
<uggi> надо добавить текущего юзера в группу sudoers
<uggi> команды не подскажу
<User519[web]> я их и так знаю но не помогает
<User519[web]> у мя конфиг сервера и там есть команда /sbin/iptables -I INPUT 13 -p tcp --dport 7777 -s $IP -j ACCEPT и для нее надо дать права
<uggi> а sudo где??
<User519[web]> DenyNoallowIpDdos = sudo /sbin/iptables -I INPUT 13 -p tcp --dport 7777 -s $IP -j ACCEPT --- по твоему это будет работать?
<uggi> вряд ли
<User519[web]> и я об этом
<User519[web]> а как еще дать
<User519[web]> права
<uggi> значит тебе надо права для всего конфига
<User519[web]> объясни
<uggi> ну ты в группе судоеров та??
<User519[web]> да
<uggi> да я сам хз
<User519[web]> а толку  DenyNoallowIpDdos = sudo /sbin/iptables -I INPUT 13 -p tcp --dport 7777 -s $IP -j ACCEPT вряд ли заработает
<uggi> кароче он при старте твой конфиг игнорирует??
<uggi> целиком?
<User519[web]> прост мя не пускает на гейм серв потому что оно не может открыть порт 7777 для моего ип
<User519[web]> потому что нет прав
<uggi> а ейм серв ты админишь??
<User519[web]> да
<uggi> так я думаю конфиг при старте и так под рутом идет
<uggi> со всеми правами
<User519[web]> а кто права то им дает тогда
<werxxx> а есть ли в aptitude команда эквивалентная add-apt-repository
<uggi> может че не так написал??
<User519[web]> не думаю
<uggi> сам роот дает
<uggi> када конфиг пишет
<uggi> это его прерогатива
<uggi> как я понимаю
<andrex> User519[web]: а ты уверен что ты не за натом к примеру
<uggi> обычный юзер это не может
<uggi> да роутер там есть??
<uggi> вайфай?
<User519[web]> у мя роутер и вайфай
<uggi> о
<uggi> значит за натом
<uggi> пробрасывай порт
<User519[web]> не полнял
<User519[web]> понял*
<uggi> через роутер на сервер
<uggi> окок
<User519[web]> как
<NoOova> господа что за хрень с netcat в убунте?
<uggi> на роутере все порты закрыты по умолчанию
<User519[web]> я открыл их
<uggi> заходи в админку роутера
<User519[web]> все
<uggi> а пробросил??
<NoOova> какого фига nc.openbsd nc.traditional и ncat  это РАЗНЫЕ программы
<uggi> там есть прорт форвардинг
<User519[web]> да
<User519[web]> и там я открыл\
<uggi> а пинг проходит??
<uggi> сервер то пинговал??
<User519[web]> я через сайт проверял на открытость
<uggi> а
<User519[web]> портов
<uggi> ну пингуется??
<uggi> с твоего компа??
<andrex> значит плохо пробросил порты
<User519[web]> да наверно вообщем другие могут зайти ( перед включением защиты)
<uggi> какой защиты??
<andrex> фаервол на роутере и прочюю лябуду выключил если есть?
<User519[web]> я же перед включением закрыл 7777 в иптаблес а терь серв должен сам открывать 7777 на определенный ип
<User519[web]> защита от ддос
<uggi> а
<uggi> круто
<werxxx> а можете загрузить скриншот своего рабочего стола?
<User519[web]> я знаю)
<User519[web]> сек я зайду сюда через линукс ждите
<User519[web]> я прост ща на винде
<User152[web]> я здесь а зачем скрин
<werxxx> ну прост
<User152[web]> скрин не поможет могу дать конфиги
<uggi> на счет кофига то я прав??
<werxxx> не я хочу тему посмотреть
<uggi> он под рутом идет??
<User152[web]> поч я запускаю стартовый скрипт не под рутом то
<uggi> хз
<User152[web]> и я об этом
<User152[web]> у тя скайп есть
<User152[web]> ?
<uggi> у меня,?
<User152[web]> да
<werxxx> у меня?
<User152[web]> я те экран покажу и конфиги
<werxxx> есть
<User152[web]> uggi - унего
<User152[web]> у него*
<uggi> нет скайпа нет
<User152[web]> мля
<uggi> да я дуб дубом
<uggi> мне особо не чег показвать
<User152[web]> и че мне делать уже столько ищу спеца в этом деле и не нахожу...((
<User152[web]> а какие команды ты можешь предложить для добавления в судоерс?
<werxxx> а кто может мне сказать DNS googlа?
<baronos> 8.8.8.8
<User152[web]> или 8.8.4.4
<uggi> ты же сказал ты судоер
<werxxx> сек
<User152[web]> ну а вдруг я не так команду написал?..
<User152[web]> ну так какие команды?
<uggi> посмотри /etc/group
<andrex> User152[web]: я чёт не понял нафига тебе в судоерс, чё прав нет на судо
<uggi> ты там должен быть в группе sudo
<User152[web]> сек
<uggi> команды не помню
<uggi> у меня sudo пустая
<uggi> я под руутом работаю
<User152[web]> добавил ща проверю
<uggi> можешь прямо туда дописаться
<uggi> свой логин туда
<uggi> ей
<uggi> линуксоиды
<uggi> я все так говорю??
<andrex> !sudoers | пусть читает, и нефиг готовое давать
<ubuntuhelp> пусть читает, и нефиг готовое давать: sudoers - список пользователей, с указанием того, что они могут выполнять. http://www.opennet.ru/man.shtml?topic=sudoers&category=5&russian=0
<uggi> да мне пофиг
<jlewka> всем привет
<uggi> я сам такойже как он
<User152[web]> сек походу заработает
<uggi> че правда??
<uggi> нукак нука??
<User152[web]> сек
<jlewka> !дштгч
<jlewka> !linux
<ubuntuhelp> Linux - это ядро операционной системы Ubuntu. Многие операционные системы используют ядро Linux. См. http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_(ядро) и http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<jlewka> !kerberos\
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='kerberos\\'
<jlewka> !kerberos
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='kerberos'
<User152[web]> нет не работает(
<User152[web]> не пускает
<uggi> блин
<jlewka> а че делете?
<uggi> да вот иптаблес настрвиваем
<uggi> спомощю скрипта
<User152[web]> нет не скрипт
<uggi> а что?
<uggi> а конфиг
<uggi> при загрузке
<uggi> так?
<User152[web]> я серв заускаю прост при помощи файла sh а серв java
<uggi> ну ты админишь то его как??
<uggi> через ssh??
<User152[web]> нет
<uggi> или никак??
<jlewka> это как, запускашь серв при помощи sh, а серв java?
<uggi> те через этот конфиг??
<User152[web]> startgameserver.sh
<uggi> те на прямую доступа у тя нет??
<User152[web]> startloginserver.sh
<uggi> к шеллу??
<jlewka> лучше бы пруф на инструкцию по которой делаешь скинул
<uggi> к шеллу сервера доступ есть??
<uggi> ну залогинится чтоб??
<User152[web]> я ssh вообще не пользуюсь
<uggi> ооо
<uggi> я чесн сказать первый раз от аком слышу
<uggi> админить сервак без админки
<User152[web]> блин вы мя запутали
<jlewka> не фига не понимаю что он делает,  и что хочет сделать )
<jlewka> давай по порядку, с самого анчала)
<uggi> да там ваще к серваку доступа нет
<uggi> ппс
<uggi> тока через кнфиг специальный??
<uggi> так??
<jlewka> тоесть он его зритльно настраивает?)
<uggi> почти
<uggi> он правит конфиг
<uggi> и его запускает
<baronos> !enter
<ubuntuhelp> Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<jlewka> как можно запустить конфиг????
<uggi> а конфиг уже с серваком соединяется
<User152[web]> я захожу через клиент игры в игру логинюсь и выбираю серв для игры и там мя не пускает
<uggi> ну он исполняемый какойто
<uggi> а админишь то ты как??
<jlewka> это уже скрипт)
<uggi> админишь конфигом этим??
<jlewka> круть, а при чем тут iptables ?
<uggi> чел
<uggi> ответь
<uggi> как админишь??
<jlewka> User152[web],  проблема в том что тоя игрушка н может подключиться к серверу?
<uggi> да в этом
<User152[web]> захожу в gedit и меняю настройки
<uggi> а потом запускаешь это??
<uggi> да??
<uggi> ну че наменял
<jlewka> что за игра то?
<User152[web]> нет это просто часть настройки ява сервера а запускаю я ява серв
<User152[web]> л2
<jlewka> м... а причем тут ява сервер и л2 ?
<jlewka> точнее как они связаны?
<uggi> как иптаблес может быть частью ява сервера??
<User152[web]> java сервер игры lineage 2
<uggi> ява сервер это прога под линукс
<User152[web]> защита от ддос
<uggi> которая хостит л2
<jlewka> не фига не понимаю)
<uggi> там есть сервак на линуксе так??
<uggi> на котором крутится ява сервер л2 так??
<uggi> так??
<User152[web]> jlewka скайп есть?
<uggi> не спи?
<User152[web]> да
<uggi> ответь
<uggi> ок
<jlewka> на этом компе нет)
<User152[web]> мля
<uggi> как ты сам линукс админишь??
<uggi> никак??
<jlewka> User152[web], кинь ссылку на инструкцию по которой делаешь  все
<User152[web]> бля я не пойму тя вообще
<baronos> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: skai, artus, mva, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], Aceler, sharikoff, nAgoHaK (за ложный вызов последует наказание)
<jlewka> и скажи на каком этапе у тебя проблемы
<sharikoff> @kick User152[web]
<andrex> гг
<uggi> хехе
<jlewka> не вышло?)
<andrex> неавторизовался просто
<uggi> ты доступ тока к ява серверу имеешь??
<p01yak0v> Парни, дайте совет. Стоит ли обновляться до 11.04/10 с 10.04 LTS?
<andrex> нет
<uggi> нет
<andrex> скора 12.4
<User152[web]> и к ява серву и к его настройкам
<uggi> обнавляйся тока переустановкой
<sharikoff> @op
<uggi> 1
<jlewka> хы)
<uggi> а че он меня выкинул??
<andrex> sharikoff: а меня за что?
<jlewka> посмеялись над ним....)
<uggi> а это бот какойто наверное
<sharikoff> jlewka:
<uggi> чето чел мутный какойто
<jlewka> ^_^ молчу
<TheFalkorr> @mode +q uggi
<sharikoff>  TheFalkorr  thnx
<TheFalkorr> sharikoff: метод димея никогда не давал сбоя:)
<sharikoff> =)
<TheFalkorr> а то так отвлечешься на сварить спагеттей.а они тут устроят шумгам
<markmx> Гайз :) у меня есть неиллюзорный шанс поставить одной девочке Минт...
<TheFalkorr> markmx: лучше бы был неиллюзорный шанс поставить девочке задержку
<markmx> это позже :)
<markmx> сначала минт
<markmx> потом када начнет умолять вернуть винду... ну вы понимаете
<duggi1> 1
<duggi1> мда
<duggi1> если занятся нечем то нада кушать спагетти
<duggi1> пока мозги не слипнутся до канца
<markmx> дуги курнул?
<duggi1> я?
<markmx> ага
<markmx> кушать надо только рисовые спагетти
<markmx> прозрачные
<duggi1> мне завтра может такой же серв ставить
<duggi1> как у этого чела
<markmx> рисовый сервер?
<duggi1> а его выкинули
<baronos> !rules
<ubuntuhelp> Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://goo.gl/ef85w http://goo.gl/5UWBR и http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<duggi1> и меня его выкинули
<duggi1> к рулез это отношение не имеет
<duggi1> и меняя тоже
<Tagimura> ку всем
<markmx> здароф
<gdane> привет всем
<duggi1> вы там про рисовые макароны намекниет
<duggi1> намекните
<duggi1> fallcoru этому
<Tagimura> кто знает как gnome classic убрать нижнюю панель?
<baronos> Tagimura: зажми альт и правый клик по панели там доолжно быть удалить
<Tagimura> спс большое=)))))
<jlewka> duggi1, а я так и не допер что же он хотел сделать...
<duggi1> я тоже
<duggi1> и на счет бана тоже
<TheFalkorr> @kban --host duggi1
<TheFalkorr> и не допрет
<TheFalkorr> отчегож так много идиотов то в мире
<jlewka> и все же, за что его?
<TheFalkorr> jlewka: 2.5
<TheFalkorr> потом за 2.2
<TheFalkorr> и дополирнуть 2.6
<jlewka> ясн..)
<TheFalkorr> ну и за 1.1 для массы
<baronos> TheFalkorr: питание плохое нынче, мозг не развивается :)
<TheFalkorr> baronos: вродеж весна.картошечка молодая.че им не хватает
<bosyi> какой минимальной конфигурации должен быть сервачок что-бы к нему был подключен принтер. также он принимал интернет по лану и роздавал на роутер(либо через хостапд по віфі) интернет? без шуток
<jlewka> конфиг. в смысле железа?
<bosyi> да. бу прикупил бы что-то
<TheFalkorr> bosyi: бери зухель кинетик и не парь моцк
<TheFalkorr> в нем вроде принт сервер мае
<bosyi> да я вот взял самый дешевой линксис ее1200 кажется. но хочу еще сервачок
<TheFalkorr> вот потмоу и сервак нужен, что брал самый дешевый
<TheFalkorr> скупой платит дважды
<bosyi> там сайтик, фтпшчка))
<bosyi> так что по поводу железа. проц, рам? видео для сервера не нужно?
<jlewka> +
<jlewka> ой
<jlewka> для домашних целей? нагрузка минимальна будет?)
<bosyi> для домашних целей. я не шарю в нагрузках. суть в том что через него будет проходить интернет. входить через одну сетевую, дальше либо через другую сетевую на роутер, либо куплю фіві адаптер у буду раздавать средствами ОС.
<jlewka> ну отгда почти без разници что будешь брать)
<jlewka> что дешевле то и бери)
<bosyi> ок. спасибо. никто из Киева комп выбрасывать не собирается?
<TheFalkorr> @mode +b *!*chatzilla@*
<werxxx> re
<werxxx> а где можно контекстное меню наутилоса отредактировать?
<werxxx> это что по правой кнопке мыши
<andrex> nautilus-actions nautilus-actions-config
<andrex> вроде как
<werxxx> andrex: чет у меня такого нет
<bosyi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/920316/ посмотрите будет работать под линуксом?
<andrex> werxxx: да это не комманды это файлы в хомяке в конфигах наутилуса
<[Raiden]> bosyi: будет.
<werxxx> andrex: в каком хомяке
<andrex> в твоём ктороый ~/
<werxxx> )
<bosyi> [Raiden], спасибо
<werxxx> andrex: а где они лежат
<User927[web]> порассуждаем о вреде спагетти???
<andrex> ну раньше были в .gnome2/nautilus-scripts вроде, а ща фиг знает
<[Raiden]> сча уж точно не тут
<[Raiden]> где-нить в .config или .local
<Onkeltem> Ку
<Onkeltem> Народ, а есть ли какой-то сервис, который локально работает на localhost:port, и чекает список проксей, проверяет до них (через них) канал и выбирает самый быстрый?
<Onkeltem> или ставить tor и не заморачиваться?
<User927[web]> он тоже анонимности полной не дает
<werxxx> дает
<User927[web]> нет
<werxxx> да
<User927[web]> там спец методы есть
<User927[web]> но от пожирателей спагетти спасает
<Onkeltem> Мне бы чтобы было побыстрее... и чтобы ip маскировал
<Onkeltem> а то тор обычно такой долгий (
<User927[web]> чел
<User927[web]> первый узел тора будет знать твой ип
<werxxx> ну эт да
<User927[web]> все твои действия осанутся в логах провайдера
<werxxx> не останутся
<User927[web]> анонимность и сокрытие ип веши разные
<User927[web]> ты к тору подкючаешься через провайдера
<werxxx> ну
<User927[web]> все что ты делаешь пров видит
<werxxx> ну не все
<User927[web]> а уже потом идет тор
<User927[web]> тада трафик шифруй
<werxxx> как
<User927[web]> ну через https наверное
<User927[web]> или ssh
<werxxx> а как через https
<[Raiden]> dgy to` dczrbt
<[Raiden]> впн ещё всякие
<werxxx> [Raiden]: какие еще vpn
<User927[web]> я тока на ssh могу ссылку дать знаю
<werxxx> ну давай кидай
<User927[web]> тор тока от пожирателей спагетти спасет
<User927[web]> сек
<[Raiden]> werxxx: любые, блин. Или смотря зачем шифроваться )
<werxxx> ты к тору конектишся а дальше все. пров ниче не видит
<[Raiden]> если нужен тоннель через инет, то впн
<werxxx> [Raiden]: а как там
<User927[web]> да ты в гугль вбей
<User927[web]> там про ssh есть dct
<werxxx> надо попробовать
<User927[web]> а как ты от прова спрячешься??
<[Raiden]> ну, для начала есть несколько протоколов, пптр, л2тп , опенвпн ... а дальше сами почитаете если надо
<User927[web]> он же до тора
<User927[web]> если трафик не шифрован
<werxxx> ну видит тора и все
<[Raiden]> от прова никак не спрячешся. Если есть что скрывать и вы этоделаете из домы , то вы ссзб
<[Raiden]> из дома*
<User927[web]> ссзб??
<User927[web]> что это??
<werxxx> да
<User927[web]> что такое ссзб??
<User927[web]> плохое слово??
<werxxx> да
<Lex_Sh> сам себе злой буратино
<baronos> !google | User927[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User927[web]: Google является большим помощником пользователей GNU/Linux Читай: http://www.google.ru/support/websearch/bin/answer.py?answer=35889
<User927[web]> спс
<andrex> User927[web]: в википедии поищи)
<User927[web]> скрывать нада все что делаешь
<User927[web]> чтобы спецслужбы статистику не собирали ненужную
<werxxx> а то кранты
<User927[web]> пожиратель спагетти я прав??
<andrex> не пользуй нет собирать не будут, и карту кридитную мне подари, и паспорт сожги вслес уйди
<User927[web]> не умно
<User927[web]> статистику они всеравно соберут
<User927[web]> тока вопрос на скока достоверную??
<User927[web]> и во что им это встанет
<User927[web]> пожиратель спагетти??
<jlewka>  а что тор, до первого узла трафик идет не шифрованный7
<User927[web]> а вот тут не знаю
<User927[web]> сам думаю
<User927[web]> пожиратель спагетти??
<User927[web]> вот ты меня по ип забанил
<jlewka> если он шифруется дальше, тов чем проблема зашифровать его еще на жтом этапе
<User927[web]> а как на счет остальных кто под этим ип сидит??
<User927[web]> им не надо типа да??
<User927[web]> тоже в бан??
<TheFalkorr> @devoice User927[web]
<TheFalkorr> @devoice "User927[web]"
<TheFalkorr> у них каникулы в школе или как?
<TheFalkorr> @mode +b *!*@gateway/web/freenode/ip.92.39.*
<[Raiden]> выходной и погода не очень
<[Raiden]> )
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: дак вроде тепло.ток ветренно
<[Raiden]> У нас в мск пасмурно. Скучное настроение навевает. Разбавляю слушая попсу 90-х )
<[Raiden]> и даж на улицу особо не охото
<[Raiden]> а так тепло, +8 где-то
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: ну тыж не начинаешь страдать идиотизмом:)
<baronos> у меня мамка через час в мск приедет)
<[Raiden]> )
<icat72> доброго денёчка
<[Raiden]> привет
<icat72> чем лучше rar распаковывать?
<jlewka> unrar
<bosyi> еще есть p7zip-rar
<icat72> f njxyj
<icat72> точно
<icat72> jlewka: спасибо)
<[Raiden]> file-roller , ark , xachiver
<[Raiden]> + то что сказали
<TheFalkorr> тысячи их.но все равно будут использовать винрар в винце
<andrex> хм я даже рар не юзаю)
<User322[web]> is there anybody speaking in russian?
<icat72> народ, вопрос, есть методичка в формате doc, libreoffice не корректо его открывает, формул не видно нифига
<icat72> что посоветуете?
<TheFalkorr> icat72: вебоффис от мсо.гуглодоки от гугла.попроси друга с мсо конфертировать в пдф
<andrex> User322[web]: все
<User322[web]> я уже догнал
<TheFalkorr> сам конвертируй в пдф (с некоторыми методичками мне помогало)
<icat72> User322[web]: everyone )
<User322[web]> вопрос в следующем: есть ноут с х2300 ати. как на нём завести 3Д?
<TheFalkorr> !ati
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты AMD(ATI): http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow. Для 11.10 oneiric(eng): http://goo.gl/7DtJw
<TheFalkorr> !fglrx
<ubuntuhelp> Информацию о бинарных драйверах для видеокарт Ati/NVidia/Matrox см. на https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<User322[web]> стандартная методика не катит
<TheFalkorr> User322[web]: а наскок старая твоя атишка?
<User322[web]> х2300 она же RS590
<andrex> x2300 древняя
<User322[web]> ну, ноуту 4 года
<[Raiden]> 2ххх подерживаются
<User322[web]> но не Х серия
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: еще?
<[Raiden]> User322[web]: х
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: ониж после года уже сбрасывают поддержку с дров
<[Raiden]> а..
<[Raiden]> вообще в ноутных незнаю, может и не та серия
<[Raiden]> TheFalkorr: нет
<User322[web]> та не... на эту видяшку были дрова, когда я пользовал openSUSE 9
<[Raiden]> десктопные все  с х2ххх подерживаются - это примерно с 2007 года +-
<User322[web]> потом сменился xorg и всё
<icat72> TheFalkorr: спасибо, попробую, гугл не помог
<icat72> гугл докс я имею в виду
<User322[web]> и не поможет
<TheFalkorr> конвертация в пдф надежней
<User322[web]> формулы - это wmf объекты
<TheFalkorr> и они в большинстве своем отлично конвертируются в гуглодок формат.а если не выбирать конвертацию - отлично читаются
<User322[web]> если они не видны в виде картинок в опен/либреоффисе - значит что-то не доустановлено
<TheFalkorr> ага.мсо недоустановлено
<User322[web]> гг
<User322[web]> сложные формулы не конвертятся
<icat72> во, в пдф прокатило
<icat72> всем спасибо)
<icat72> категорическое)
<TheFalkorr> пдф всегда прокатывает
<TheFalkorr> непонятно, почему у нас никак не научатся методички в пдф хранить
<User322[web]> а что про х2300?
<TheFalkorr> их даж в почте сразу читать можно
<User322[web]> никто не подскажет?
<TheFalkorr> User322[web]: ставь старый релиз
<User322[web]> какой? я-то поставлю...
<TheFalkorr> User322[web]: пиши в амд, чтобы вернули поддержку в дрова
<TheFalkorr> ну вот в каком году работало?
<TheFalkorr> 10.04 попробуй
<User322[web]> ага, там на оффсайте написано - юзайте дрова от поставщиков ноута
<icat72> блин, что за хмыризм, половина документов в док, вторая в докх
<icat72> я умираю со своего универа
<User322[web]> факт, но 10.04 не катит
<TheFalkorr> это не хмыризм.это поддержка закона номер хрен знает, вступившего в силу летом 2010 (или 11) года о том, что одт становится госстандатом
<icat72> а разве docx это не формат мсо 2007и далее?
<TheFalkorr> и че?
<icat72> а причем тут одт?
<TheFalkorr> а ты забыл в какой стране ты живешь?
<TheFalkorr> если есть закон - значит его нельзя исполнять
<icat72> а вот кстати, они меня могут принудить сдавать курсовые только в формате doc ?
<User322[web]> одт и 14 офис - разная хрень
<TheFalkorr> нет
<User322[web]> нет, зато ты можешь сдать их в одт
<TheFalkorr> http://webportalsrv.gost.ru/portal/UVED_2007st.nsf/438c8c3c9e06dc87c32573a100549873/c4b660ff237e33ea432578020033edf5?OpenDocument
<icat72> я могу)
<User322[web]> и это будут их траблы
<TheFalkorr> ГОСТ Р ИСО/МЭК 26300-2010. Введён в действие с 1 июня 2011 года
<TheFalkorr> icat72: и пусть делают что хотят.
<icat72> спс
<User322[web]> и нигде не написано, что есть обязательство сдавать в док/докх формате
<User322[web]> кто знает версию бинарных атишных дров, которые соответствуют версии 9.3 виндовых?
<baronos> !sgfxi
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='sgfxi'
<User322[web]> попробую 8.04.4
<jlewka> кстати, помню когда проводились то ли конференции, от ли семинары по убунте... Хотел узнать, а сейчас они еще проводятся?
<User807[web]> 1
<User807[web]> 1
<User807[web]> а че вс молчат??
<baronos> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<User807[web]> воу
<andrex> тсс молчим)
<User807[web]> ааа дада
<User807[web]> боимся пожирателя спагетти
<andrex> нет, боимся *[web], они часто моск выносят
<User807[web]> очень часто??
<TheFalkorr> @mode +b *!*@gateway/web/freenode/ip.95.83.*
<TheFalkorr> @kick "User807[web]"
<TheFalkorr> че в рязани так много идиотов?
<andrex> это один и тотже
<artus> uggi (~chatzilla@95.83.181.101)
<TheFalkorr> artus: ага
<TheFalkorr> artus: весь день пытается полезть
<TheFalkorr> artus: аж смешно, как не лень человеку
<openvoid> понаделали интернетов в школах :)
<TheFalkorr> рязань же
<openvoid> еслиб у меня в детстве был интернет я б наверное линукс так и не освоил
<artus> :)
<TheFalkorr> openvoid: и орфографию
<TheFalkorr> так бы и писал бы "канец"
<Nor8> openvoid: Ты усох к 12-ти от порнухи :-D
<Nor8> Ты бы
<TheFalkorr> самое интересное - кикнул его андрюха, а запомнит этот ребенок меня:)
<sharikoff> потому что ты его забанил =)
<Nor8> Забань всю Рязань пожизненно )))
<TheFalkorr> sharikoff: не.я его ток девойснул:)
<TheFalkorr> бан он попросил сам:)
<Nor8> TheFalkorr: Так просил?  www.youtube.com/watch?v=JjyPQHhJoow      :-D
<TheFalkorr> Nor8: а версия для Ъ,
<TheFalkorr> ?
<Nor8> Версия чего?
<Nor8> ролика?
<TheFalkorr> версия событий в ролике
<Nor8> TheFalkorr: www.youtube.com/watch?v=jV9uXh_1Pso    оригинал
<TheFalkorr> Nor8: и че?
<TheFalkorr> Nor8: ты мне версию для Ъ дай
<Nor8> TheFalkorr:  Где я тебе найду её?
<TheFalkorr> Nor8: ну обычно их в мозгу берут
<shenmue> пыщ
<baronos> тыщ
<TheFalkorr> Nor8: но ты можешь нанять на фрилансе человека, который посомтрит за тебя и выдаст версию для Ъ
<Nor8> TheFalkorr: Ясно. Просмотри ролик еше раз.
<artus> Nor8, ссылу ему на тытуб кинь, пусть как ъ сам ищет )
<TheFalkorr> artus: Ъ по ссылкам не ходят:)
<TheFalkorr> Nor8: а я что смотрел чтоль?
<Nor8>  artus: Да он как Ъ не умеет )))
<TheFalkorr> ты мне версию для Ъ выдай.Ъ по ссылкам не ходят
<Nor8>  artus: Потому меня и просит найти
<TheFalkorr> Nor8: я начинаю думать, что ты идиот
<TheFalkorr> Nor8: ты знаешь, кто такие Ъ?
<artus> ну с таким интернетом как у ъ то конечно :D
 * baronos завис из-за Ъ
<Nor8> TheFalkorr: Я уже давно так про тебя думаю
<TheFalkorr> artus: и ты тоже не знаешь
<TheFalkorr> Nor8: ну теперь я уже уверен в тебе
<TheFalkorr> ну да ладно.
<baronos> типа так что ли http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Et4ldMG6LQA#t=22s ?
<TheFalkorr> baronos: и че там?
<baronos> там "Посматри на себя мешкавину он какую то на себя напялил"
<TheFalkorr> baronos: вооот.хоть ктото осилил версию для труЪ
<TheFalkorr> хоть ктото смог рассказать словами
<TheFalkorr> в общем очередная быдлофигня, которой полон ютюб
<baronos> ну там из квн франмент был
<TheFalkorr> baronos: какой сезон?кто играл?
<baronos> TheFalkorr: Премьер-лига (2008) Финал - Триод и Диод - Приветствие
<TheFalkorr> о.это череп говорил
<TheFalkorr> да?
<baronos> а я не знаю как его зовут. он там охранника играет.
<TheFalkorr> ну фронтмен триода
<TheFalkorr> капитан
<baronos> наверно
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/ScreenShot%2014.bmp всегда хотел эту дверь отрыть вначале игры =)
<TheFalkorr> Оо
<TheFalkorr> картинка начала загружаться с нижнего края
<shenmue> м?
<Nor8>  ЧТо за игра то?
<shenmue> morrowind
<TheFalkorr> ток хотел скзаать, что это третий тес
<shenmue> TheFalkorr ему это вообще ни о чем не скажет
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: думаш?
<shenmue> дыа
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: эт кем надо быть, чтобы не знать про серию TES
<TheFalkorr> уж про игры они все знают
<shenmue> любителем стротежек, гонок, фпс
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: дай игроку лук.будет фпс
<shenmue> кому интересно то за дверью той нет ничего. даже текстур. и пройти туда нельзя
<TheFalkorr> помню я пытался поиграть в 3 тес
<shenmue> я щас играю
<TheFalkorr> комп был амд к6-2 разогнанный до 450мегагерц
<TheFalkorr> видяшка нвидия ванта/ванта ЛТ
<TheFalkorr> помоему на 16 метров
<TheFalkorr> 192 метра оперативы.три разные плашки по 64
<TheFalkorr> старое доброе сдрам
<TheFalkorr> даж не ддр-сдрам
<shenmue> у меня и щас тормозит.... а такие вкусные ролики на трубе... =(
<TheFalkorr> тормозииииииило
<TheFalkorr> потом пошел работать летом и купил себе нормальный комп.но морровинд так и не поиграл
<shenmue> зря. через вайн работает всё кроме карты
<TheFalkorr> да лень как то
<TheFalkorr> я обливион проходил
<TheFalkorr> прошел все четре гильдии, все квесты богов (особо крутой был квест на бесконечную отмычку)
<shenmue> я как магом начал так им и прохожу всё время. нимогу тупо кликать мечём либо мышку наводить всё время. однообразие сплошное
<TheFalkorr> кучу квестов стороннх
<TheFalkorr> а потом прошел основной квест
<TheFalkorr>  стало сразу скучно так
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: у мну был свой секрет
<TheFalkorr> используя два шарика от мышек и затратив 4 часа я получал прокачанного на 100 скрытность героя
<TheFalkorr> +если не лень - еще и на 25 восстановления
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: знаш как?
<shenmue> хм... скрытся, зажать кнопку и уперется в стену?
<TheFalkorr> ага.в самом начале.до первого скрипта
<TheFalkorr> 4 часа на прокачку от 5 до 100
<shenmue> я не играл в обливион
<TheFalkorr> при этом еще лечение кастовал.и магия восстановления качалась
<shenmue> в морре легко прокачаться. все параметры на 100 не выходя из городов
<TheFalkorr> обычно брал кого нить слабого героя с минимом по параметрам.чтобы больше опыта было
<TheFalkorr> а перед выходом менял
<TheFalkorr> и еще перед выходом на крысах тренировал щит и выносливость
<TheFalkorr> опять таки зажимаясь в угол и ставя блок
<TheFalkorr> крыса прыгала и качала
<TheFalkorr> потом сразу проходил арену.
<TheFalkorr> и перед послений боем покупал кучу клинков, молотков и прочего.проходил квест на узнать происхождение чемпиона.и тада тот просто стоял сливая бой.
<TheFalkorr> ставил максимальную сложность и накачивал клинок до 50.
<shenmue> читер
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: а чем это читерство?
<shenmue> так играть не правильно что то упорно качать...
<TheFalkorr> если п оквесту чемпион спецом сливает бой, потмоу как ему стыдно юыть сыном вампира - я то тут причем
<shenmue> надо просто играть и получать удовольствие
<TheFalkorr> мне в рпг нравится как раз получать уровень, развивать скиллы, становится сильнее:)
<TheFalkorr> в этом и удовольствие:)
<TheFalkorr> в этом смысл рпг
<TheFalkorr> проходить квесты, получать награды
<shenmue> смысл рпг - вжиться в роль
<TheFalkorr> ну да
<shenmue> а не раскачка
<TheFalkorr> скрытный убийца с мечом, щитом
<TheFalkorr> смысл быть мечником, если не умеет пользоваться мечом
<TheFalkorr> тем более, что и со стольником в мече в конце концов на большом уровне минотавры все равно могли навалять
<TheFalkorr> если не быть в ответ
<TheFalkorr> потом за карлика-лучника проходил
<TheFalkorr> делал его вором, и тихим убивцем с отравлеными стрелами
<TheFalkorr> но лучше всего роли отыгрывать было во втором фоллауте
<jlewka> подскажите какй нить сканер сети, нужно найти ftp и внутресетвые сайты...)
<TheFalkorr> tcpdump
<TheFalkorr> не
<TheFalkorr> нмап?
<TheFalkorr> тож наверное не то
<TheFalkorr> хотяяяя
<[koshka]> Мур мяу :)
<jlewka> ну млин... сканить всю сеть, а потом ручками все перебирать?)
<jlewka> мне что бы он еще какое нить описание вытягивал... )
<TheFalkorr> мож iptraf
<jlewka> iptraf - контроль трафика в реальном времени
<jlewka> это?
<[Raiden]> nmap тебе надо
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: нмап ему лень
<jlewka> нет... просто нмап не выдаст всей нужно мне инфы...
<shenmue> ремня надо
<shenmue> что б не лень
<jlewka> а строить велосипед - это уже лень...)
<jlewka> да и нмап уже запуще... уже 20 мин 21 порты ищет...
 * [koshka] покусала TheFalkorr, 
<shenmue> TheFalkorr в полночь превратиться в [koshka]
<[koshka]> :-D
<Wizard> привет
<adskifbiz> а как на баше проверить, переменная это число или текст?
<jlewka> adskifbiz, а зачем?
<adskifbiz> jlewka, ковыряю парсер погодный. или название города или код
<adskifbiz> если код -послать туда, если слово - сюда
<jlewka> то есть в одном и том же месте может могут быть разные данные?
<artus> if a-z туда, елсе 0-9 сюда
<adskifbiz> да эт понятно.. как кусок кода выглядит
<adskifbiz> if [ $1 ,блабла ]
<artus> ну бери кусок и сравнивай , ты ж ковыряеш то )
<jlewka> а как так получается, что ты заранее не знаешь какого типа данне берешь?
<adskifbiz> я предусматриваю тупость пользователя
<adskifbiz> я не знаю, какие он данные введет
<[Raiden]> линукс не нужен )) http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=33560
<shenmue> мда...
<shenmue> а вы всё айфон айфон, а вам в морду калькулятор с башем
<jlewka> е... еще немного и у нас появится кмпьютер который можно буде брать с собой)
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: ты в москве?
<[Raiden]> да
 * artus пошол менять планшет на калькулятор
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: те жена не нужна? а то меня просят найти мужа
<shenmue> самовывоз?
<[Raiden]> Пока нет )
<adskifbiz> офигеть. Дайте две!
<shenmue> мне больше рецепт борща нравится
<adskifbiz> а можно всех посмотреть?
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: согласна даж на фиктивный брак:)заради приданного, пологающегося к свадьбе
<shenmue> взять 50-60 кг женщины и держать у плиты минут 40 до полного приготовления борща
<[Raiden]> TheFalkorr: )
<Kyshtynbai> та приданное то от жены полагаецца
<Kyshtynbai> а не от мужа)
<[Raiden]> +1
<shenmue> уже багу нашел =)
<[Raiden]> Или может это и имелось в виду
<[Raiden]> )
<TheFalkorr> это и имелось ввиду
<TheFalkorr> приданное от нее
<IlyaLevin> Всем привет
<IlyaLevin> Есть кто живой?)
<gdane1> всем привет
<gdane1> никто не подскажет есть ли действующие подкасты убунты или никсов?
<shenmue> живые были но должен остаться только один
<gdane1> а то официально на сайте убунты есть один,  но мертвый после 2010
<shenmue> gdane1 есть
<gdane1> кинь координаты плиз
<shenmue> труба
<gdane1> какая труба?
<shenmue> твоя которая
<gdane1> не понял
<shenmue> you tube
<IlyaLevin> вопрос, точного ответа на который на форуме не нашел: вот я поставил убунту на комп, на ноуте стоит уже давно, хочу с ноута на комп перенести настройки пользователя (темы, иконки, настройки окон и прочее)
<vir0id> gdane1 radio-t.ком
<IlyaLevin> как сделать?
<gdane1> пасиб щас заценим
<shenmue> IlyaLevin скопировать и перенсти
<IlyaLevin> где они лежат конкретно можешь сказать?
<shenmue>  /usr/share и /home/USER /.*
<shenmue> темы если через репы ставил то в /user/share/theme  к приммеру
<IlyaLevin> в домашнем каталоге куча настроек. какие из них копировать?
<IlyaLevin> .gconf .config что еще?
<shenmue> IlyaLevin http://www.aboutubuntu.ru/backup-and-restore-ubuntu-by-tar-and-gz.html что бы тебе проще было
<hunter-12> Странно, почему этого канала в списке каналов нет?
<andrex> mod +s
<shenmue> есть
<wolf1983> есть есть )
<baronos>  /list ubuntu
<baronos> пробел гад
<hunter-12> Хмм, пока я не зашел не было..
<shenmue> аа как нашел так сразу появилось?
<andrex>  ну ессно +s же
<andrex>  hunter-12 /msg chanserv help flags читай
<delledall> привет всем
<User010[web]> Извините если непотеме. Но возникла проблема: Зарегистрировал ssh аккаунт там оказался установлен FreeBsd. Я написал программу на C скомпилировал а как ещё теперь запустить?
<andrex> как обычно
<artus> User010[web], ты не в тот интернет попал
<delledall> есть проблема. нужно сделать веб сервер. никогда не сталкивался.
<delledall> Суть-репозиторий для Cydia.
<delledall> Задача:
<delledall> когда я пишу http://xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx/repo (вместо xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx мой внешний ip) то получаю список файлов из определённой директории. По клику файлы скачиваются.
<delledall> Помогите реализовать
<artus> delledall, /join #apache
<artus> и там реализовывай
<[Raiden]> User010[web]: man chmod для начала
<artus> delledall, тебе же влом читать на предмет поднятия вебсервера
<wolf1983> delledall: а ftp не судьба? о_О
<delledall> ftp не пашет на iPhone))
<andrex> User010[web]: /join #freebsd
<wolf1983> хах XD
<delledall> выбрасывает. Нужно именно по http чтобы доступ был.
<delledall> ftp это не проблема)
<wolf1983> понапокупают ))
<wolf1983> delledall: кстати смысл с тела заходить куда-то и что-то качать? если уж на то пошло воспользуйся UbuntuOne
<artus> а главное че, как поднять репы ios для яфона . об этом спрашивать на убунте надо , круть)
<wolf1983> artus: XD
<andrex> User010[web]: и вабще у бсд есть своя система пакетов, оверлеев партеджей итд. почитай чёнибудь про данную ось, всё оффтоп закончил)
<artus> delledall, на форуме в разделе сети и тд тонна мануалов по поднятию веб сервисов, хоть бы для приличия почитал
<delledall> ну ладно вам. набросились)
<delledall> Я тут только с убунтой разобрался)) Каким то мистическим образом дрова на 11.10 не подннялись, а на 10.04 LTS всё отлично)
<artus> это нормально)
<NoOova> [Raiden]: ку
<NoOova> помнишь выкладывал фотку
<[Raiden]> ку
<NoOova> с убунтой
<andrex> иксы такие иксы
<[Raiden]> ну, не очень
<NoOova> у меня таких 20 штук дома =) http://dl.dropbox.com/u/22723736/08042012154.jpg
<[Raiden]> если я , то я их может много выкладывал
<delledall> Mobility HD 5650.    glxgears -info        на Ubuntu 11.10 - 4000fps  на   10.04 - 30000fps
<[Raiden]> а.. да, выкладывал с 7.10 вроде
<artus> NoOova, хе, я круче, у мну 4.10 :P
<NoOova> у меня была одна 5.04 но я её не нашел =)
<[Raiden]> delledall: скорее всего в 10.04 у тебя закрытый драйвер
<rekcuFniarB> А вот моя коробка, с которой я начал пользоваться Кубунтой http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4602/firestarter4.3/0_4c5ca_889dd5c9_orig
<delledall> стандартные дрова ставил (из Администрирование-Драйверы устройств)
<delledall> Как ник в ответ добавить?
<[Raiden]> часть ника и таб
<[Raiden]> как баш
<NoOova> а вы скйчас обзовидуетесь :-P  у меня есть коробочная ПЕРВАЯ федора от линуксцентра =) тоолстая 3-хдисковая коробка
<[Raiden]> delledall: если так, то не знаю почему разница. Покажи glxinfo |egrep 'rendering|OpenGL'
<shenmue> NoOova а я всё думал из за каких ...... закрыли халявные диски
<NoOova> shenmue: я всего то пару раз коробки заказывал....
<NoOova> =)
<shenmue> по 20 штук?
<NoOova> нет
<NoOova> по 50
<delledall> [Raiden]: direct rendering: No (LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT set)
<delledall> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<delledall> OpenGL renderer string: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series
<delledall> OpenGL version string: 1.4 (3.2.9756 Compatibility Profile Context)
<delledall> OpenGL extensions:
<delledall> maximize@ios-dev:~$
<shenmue> вот вот
<[Raiden]> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://hastebin.com или http://paste.pro
<[Raiden]> delledall: а тебе сча оба дистар доступны?
<[Raiden]> погоняй там лучше glmark2 , glxgears это фигня
<delledall> [Raiden]: Нет, снес 11.10, поставил 10.04. Отличия существенны? Просто 10.04-LTS, да и GUIня мне от неё попривычнее будет
<NoOova> говорят 12.04 летает...
<Kyshtynbai> NoOova: хай. помнишь, ты ссылку давал на немецкий хостинг-провайдыр с впсками? Не напомнишь, а то я не сохранил, а вот впс понадобился
<[Raiden]> delledall:  direct rendering: No  - это говорит от том, что драйвер не установлен верно.
<[Raiden]> !ati
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты AMD(ATI): http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow. Для 11.10 oneiric(eng): http://goo.gl/7DtJw
<NoOova> Kyshtynbai: если норм знеш английский то hetzner.de
<Kyshtynbai> NoOova: дадада, спасибо!
<NoOova> если нужна норм русская техпотдержка и не беспокоит мааааааааааленкая переплата то fastvps.ru
<NoOova> нк за что =)
<Kyshtynbai> Да нет, я по английски нормально, пасиб
<NoOova> там ещё способы оплаты разгые
<NoOova> фаствпс точно с карты принимает
<NoOova> хетзнер хз
<Kyshtynbai> разберемсо)
<delledall> [Raiden]: только сейчас все отрисовывает как надо. Если честно - эта карточка через Ж и на виндах работает. 30 000фпс меня устраивает. Интерфейс без лагов рисует
<[Raiden]> ну в общем должно быть йес
<[Raiden]> а там как хочешь
<NoOova> 300 frames in 5.0 seconds = 59.938 FPS
<delledall> [Raiden]: Читал мануал по заводу на сайте Option "ColorTiling" "on" добавил и убунта не включилась - переустанавливал))
<delledall> NoOova: Такая ж фигня на 11.10 была
<delledall> NoOova: Щас 30 000
<NoOova> дак у меня intel 3150
<NoOova> что от нее ждать
<delledall> NoOova: а у меня HD5650 и результаты такие же))
<[Raiden]> убунта от этого не могда не включиться ,могли иксы не стартануть, если опция неверна или в конфиге ошибка
<[Raiden]> что можно выяснить по /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<[Raiden]> например
<delledall> [Raiden]: да вот по ходу. Но не суть. щас я на 10.04, всё нормально работает
<delledall> с веб-сервером кто-нибудь поможет?)
<[Raiden]> ну и ладно )
<delledall> [Raiden]: А ты по части веб-сервера помочь можешь?
<[Raiden]> неа, погугли по словам ubuntu и lamp
<[Raiden]> http://img15.nnm.ru/c/d/0/5/6/7d7046b90dbda6d69a6bb819200.gif
<shenmue> стротег
<NoOova> кстати ещё раз спрошу
<NoOova> какого фига... nc.traditional, nc.openbsd, ncat это разные программы?
<NoOova> которые похожи но некоторые моменты очень различются
<shenmue> да и апт с аптитюьдом почему разные?
<shenmue> они похожи но некоторые моменты очень различются
<NoOova> shenmue: они похожи?
<NoOova> у апта есть оконный интерфейс?
<shenmue> синаптик
<NoOova> ппу сравнил ж с пальцем
<NoOova> какое отношение синаптик к апту имеет
<shenmue> зависимостью
<NoOova> какой
<shenmue> прямой
<NoOova> я спросил вообе абсолютно про другое
<NoOova> и апт и аптитуде это 2 абсолютно разные несвязанные между собой программы
<NoOova> аптитуд не использует апт
<werxxx> да ну
<werxxx> хотите прикол?
<Kyshtynbai> ну
<shenmue> NoOova аптитуд морда на апт
<NoOova> да даже если и так (в чем я сомневаюсь) то какое это отношение к моему вопросу имеет?
<[v-8]_jupiter> !тмшвшф
<[v-8]_jupiter> !nvidia
<ubuntuhelp> Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. !nvidia-nouveau !xswat
<shenmue> NoOova он очень похож но некоторые моменты очень различются =)
<gim_> !amd
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты AMD(ATI): http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow. Для 11.10 oneiric(eng): http://goo.gl/7DtJw
<NoOova> где они похожи то
<NoOova> ладно пофиг =(
<User886[web]> привет, сори за все но все же ток узнал о линукс и убунти купил нетбук поставил 7ку не нравится, какую убунти ставить на него, асус? скачал i3dvd пойдет?
<amigo> да
<artus>   i3dvd? новая версия штоль? ))
<User886[web]> dvd i386
<User886[web]> 11.10
<NoOova> я бы поставил X64 но с cd
<User886[web]> 1.5ubuf
<User886[web]> на нетбук?
<NoOova> вообще бы нетинсталл =) но для новичка сложноовато
<User886[web]> читал что двд проще для новичков
<NoOova> просто приятно когда система имеет сразу типы 64-хразрядные
<User886[web]> так нетбук же какой там 64
<NoOova> какой процессор?
<NoOova> атом:
<NoOova> ?
<amigo> User886[web]: ставь, не слушай никого
<User886[web]> ага
<NoOova> атом держит 64-хбитность
<User886[web]> а торент будет работать на убунти?)
<NoOova> =)))
<amigo> конечно
<[Raiden]> на атомах фиг знает что лучше
<NoOova> [Raiden]: у меня атом и 64
<User886[web]> и супер вопрос пацаны ну точно убунти лутше чем7?)
<amigo> точно, 100%
<[v-8]_jupiter> ппц google chrome нагружает систему
<werxxx> lf
<[v-8]_jupiter> Чтото на диск постоянно пишет
<[v-8]_jupiter> Лису что ли попробовать
<artus> [v-8]_jupiter, компромат :D
<werxxx> нет что ты этож божественый гугл
<artus> [v-8]_jupiter, это еще что, он его потом в сеть лить будет )
<User886[web]> а я этот двд с флешки поставлю? или лутше из под винды ставить
<NoOova> только не их по винды
<amigo> User886[web]: с флешки ставь
<[v-8]_jupiter> Да закрл хром система ожила просто
<NoOova> он там такого наделает
<andrex> он читает, собирая твои пароли поисковые запросы итд и отправляет в фсб)
<NoOova> с винды
<werxxx> Unetbootin попробуй)
<shenmue> andrex в скайнет
<User886[web]> ага уже скачал
<User886[web]> и походу все нужные драйвера на двд есть
<User886[web]> ?
<andrex> shenmue: востание гуглонаторов
<NoOova> Не, гугль же подписал договор с какойто америкосовской организацией типа наса, теперь когда хром включен а комп простаивает, хром расшифровывает радиосигналы
<amigo> User886[web]: да, всё влючено
<artus> User886[web], ты ливку для начала запусти то )) и будь готов что все сломается, или не поставится :)
<werxxx> NSA
<werxxx> US National Security Agency
<[v-8]_jupiter> А кто chromium использует, там есть синхронизация с google аккаунтом
<[v-8]_jupiter> ?
 * NoOova задумался, поверил ли кто-нибудь ему
<User886[web]> слушай амиго ты парень смотрю шарящий) 5ка тебе и уважение, может скинеш свой скайп както мне я завтра буду ставить убунти если че может вопросик какой задам
<User886[web]> пойму если откажеш
<NoOova> amigo: тебя клеят!
<User886[web]> не я гетеро
<amigo> я звтра с отъезде, приходи сюда и спрашивай чего не ясно
<User886[web]> ок
<shenmue> амиго ломается =)
<User886[web]> а как ник поменят а ту юзер886 как то нето)
<shenmue> это единственный не зарегенный ник
<andrex> User886[web]: /nick nick
<shenmue> так чтоникак
<User886[web]> ррр гон
<NoOova> откуда кстати люди заходят
<NoOova> что им система такие ники дает
<User886[web]> из кривого рога)))))))))))))
<NoOova> я  вебчат знаю тока на webchat.freenode.net
<NoOova> но там так не выдает вроде
<[v-8]_jupiter> Что все заморозились)
<andrex> c вебгейта ну и когда ник не зареген то оно в гостя переделывает
<andrex> -не
<werxxx> User886[web]: ты откуда
<User886[web]> все парни всем спасиба завтра буду ставить и много спрашивать, завтра после 17,00 все самым умным сбор тут
<NoOova> данные забекапь
<NoOova> важные
<andrex> хы, у когогто уже завтра
<artus> User886[web], ты того, шапку канала читай , и прежде чем вопросы задавать по линку топай
<User886[web]> владивосток?)
<andrex> каджый придёт в свои 15 часов)
<User886[web]> ну написано поддержка пользователей а я он и есть даже ник юзер
<andrex> 17*
<artus> User886[web], в каком месте написано в шапке про поддержку?
<artus> User886[web], Перед тем, как задать вопрос - прочтите http://goo.gl/MQjd9  вот это вижу например))
<User886[web]> в каком, свержу над чатом
<User886[web]> у меня такого нету
<artus> чето видать у нас разные интернеты ))
<NoOova> введи /topic
<NoOova> видать у него вебчат
<andrex> ну в веб чате оно тоже есть
<User886[web]> лано удачи всем окей много почитаю потом буду спрашивать
<artus> воть это правильный подход )
<User329[web]> Ребята мне нужно раздать инет 2му компу , сделал все как тут http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=107798.15, и ничего, помогите :)
<User329[web]> ау помогите человеки
<artus> бред какой то а не совет
<artus> нафига такие извраты с iptables конечно
<artus> !nat | User329[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User329[web]: Примеры настройки iptables для раздачи интернета в своей локальной сети можно посмотреть тут: http://debian.pro/249 и http://unixforum.org/index.php?showtopic=59770
<artus> первая ссылка
<User329[web]> там слишком много инфы, а в иптаблсе сам черт ногу сломит
<User329[web]> мне нужно просто обновится
<artus> User329[web], где слишком много инфы?
<User329[web]> через срезы не вариант
<User329[web]> на ваших ссылочках)
<artus> User329[web], ну так топай на форточки если для тебя тежело прочитать 2 абзаца, там думать не надо, и обновлятся тоже :)
<User329[web]> трабл в том что никто ничего не объясняет
<artus> User329[web], тебе что, в слух чтоль зачитывать?
<artus> User329[web], http://www.ubuntu.com/business/desktop#services
<User329[web]> Артус, просто люди которые пишут, ничего не объясняют новичкам, что для чего, куча оффтопа и проч. сложно разобратся :)
<NoOova> Дак ты спрашивай конкретное
<artus> User329[web], еесли тебе https://debian.pro/249 не понятно , то даже в убунте тебе ничего не светит
<baronos> а логическое мышление с отсеканием лишней информации не присуще юзерам с винды?
<artus> куда уж доступнее то
<User329[web]> по типу Новичек: как настроить нет? И ниже два отца начинают обсуждения новой версии какого нибудь пакета
<User329[web]> это ад читать все это
<User329[web]> пытаясь понять нужно тебе это или не нужно
<artus> User329[web], тебя здесь никто не держит
<User329[web]> артус, я только что настроил свой основной компьютер шлюзом
<artus> датычто? это как ?
<User329[web]> а в нетбуке вписал в гатевей его ип адрес
<User329[web]> но интернет не работает
<User329[web]> ну вот зачем задрачивать? =\
<artus> а кто тебе сказал что ты его шлюзом настроил, если он ничего никому не отдает ))
<User329[web]> я по-моему за помощью обращаюсь
<artus> ты того, ping 8.8.8.8 пробовал?
<User329[web]> а как его проверить
<NoOova> лучше трейс
<artus> User329[web], ты тупиш уже 3й день , учитывая что тебе надо всего 2 команды запустить, sysctl -p net.ipv4.ip_forward="1" и iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE, всеееееееееее
<NoOova> artus: откуда ты знаеш что это тот чел
<User329[web]> я вчерашний
<NoOova> [v
<NoOova> хм
<artus> но нет, тебе проще найти какой то упоротый мануал непонятно кем и как написаный , вместо того чтоб процесть 2 абзаца которые тебе посоветовали
<artus> NoOova, а он тут один такой )) с натом то )
<User329[web]> sysctl -p net.ipv4.ip_forward="1"
<User329[web]> стоп
<User329[web]> error: unable to open preload file "net.ipv4.ip_forward=1"
<User329[web]> вот что выдало после 1й
<artus> ясен фиг, от рута ))
<artus> sudo добась
<artus> User329[web], если видиш в мане :~#, добавляй к команде sudo , если его там нет
<User329[web]> тоже самое выдало
<artus> User329[web], пинг пробовал с ноута?
<andrex> NoOova: у нас тут уже выработался навык на запоминание всяких, писателей
<artus> может у тебя там просто днсы прописать надо
<User329[web]> да ввел пишет 64 bytes from 8.8.8.8 icmp_req=167 ttl=48 time=42 ms
<User329[web]> с ноута
<artus> User329[web], ну и , интернет у тебя есть, днсы впиши
<User329[web]> О_О
<User329[web]> но в фаерфоксе ничего не открывает!
<NoOova> artus: а у тебя есть семья?
<artus> User329[web], прежде чем вопросы дурацкие задавать, постарайся проанализировать проблему, или хоья бы спросить как ))
<artus> NoOova, есть ) а что ? )
<andrex> User329[web]: ну дык днсы нужны для преобразования ip в адреса нормальные, а у тебя их нет))
<User329[web]> :)
<NoOova> просто я ухожу спать, ты тут активен. прихожу - ты тоже тут
<NoOova> и так постоянно
<User329[web]> Т.е. что мне нужно сделать?)
<artus> NoOova, а ты по ночам заходиш)
<NoOova> как тебя только жена терпит)
<artus> а я ложусь позно )
<NoOova> ну я то это... молодой =) не женат
<artus> NoOova, а я булый и пушистый ))
<artus> *е
<NoOova> а подруга ели терпит итак уже
<User329[web]> Ребят что мне с ДНСами сделать
<artus> NoOova, воть главное отличие всяких подруг от жены :D
<artus> User329[web], впиши на ноте 8.8.8.8 и 8.8.4.4 как днсы
<artus> User329[web], это гуглоднсы, работают везде и всегда )
<NoOova> да. жена уже смирилась, знает что не перевоспитать
<NoOova> подруга ещё надеется
<User329[web]> Такс, я открыл настройки на нетбуке DNS servers 8.8.8.8 Search domains 8.8.4.4 все правильно? и нужно ли что либо меня на Компе Раздающем инет?
<User329[web]> у меня на нем пустой днс
<artus> ненужно
<artus> пинги же идут )
<User329[web]> ну я ввел на нетбуке все это
<User329[web]> но фаерфокс все равно странички не обображает
<User329[web]> вот в данный момент он пишет connecting и все
<User329[web]> грузит
<User329[web]> и команда пинг перестала работать
<User329[web]> пишет destination host is unreacheble
<User329[web]> ну както так)
<User329[web]> а сейчас кстати перестало пинговать
<User329[web]> 8.8.8.8
<User329[web]> t,fnm lf ns ij lfyeyf[eq
<User329[web]> заработало
<[Raiden]> http://www.debianadmin.com/kubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin-lts-beta-2-screenshots-gallery.html
<[Raiden]> http://getkde.org/begin_unix.html
<User329[web]> артус ты тут?)
<User329[web]> у меня вопрос))
<User329[web]> по днс ты сказал вбить 8.8.8.8 И 8.8.4.4 там должно или стоять или их нужно оба вбивать? у меня инет заработал после вбития первого
<sharikoff> пиши оба
<User329[web]> но когда я ввожу второй инет не работает
<sharikoff> а куда ты вводишь?
<User329[web]> я к тому что там нету второго
<[Raiden]> пиши как работает
<User329[web]> ща скажу)
<User329[web]> убунта 11.10 там 2 поля DNS servers 8.8.8.8 и Search domains <вот сюда вводить 8.8.4.4 ???>
<NoOova> )))))))))))))))
<NoOova> вот как ему обьяснить)))))))
<sharikoff> ппц там это где?
<NoOova> man resolv.conf
<User329[web]> :D ребят вы будете ржать
<User329[web]> но
<sharikoff> открываешь файл  который находится в /etc
<User329[web]> я тыкаю на верхние 2 стрелочки они идут отдна вверх другая вниз
<User329[web]> там подключения
<User329[web]> сетевые
<sharikoff> он называется resolv.conf
<User329[web]> я жду едит и там настраиваю)
<[Raiden]> User329[web]: nameserver ip на строку
<sharikoff> да
<[Raiden]> остальное не трогай
<NoOova> sharikoff: можно просто попросить посаивть ссш сервер
<User329[web]> а вопрос Search domains ето что?
<User329[web]> ну нубским языком
<NoOova> и попросить логины и пароли от обоих компов
<sharikoff> должно быть 2 строчки
<NoOova> Search domains для определен я fqdn. оно тебе не надо
<[Raiden]> User329[web]: да это старая какая-то фигня. типа в каких доменах будет начинать искать
<NoOova> [Raiden]: не старая она
<NoOova> полезная
<[Raiden]> я не пользуюсь
<sharikoff> User329[web]: http://www.opennet.ru/man.shtml?topic=resolv.conf&category=5&russian=0
<NoOova> на серваке полезно
<NoOova> чтобы hostname -f выдавал реальный полный адрес
<sharikoff> NoOova: я пишу полныйхостнейм всегда
<NoOova> иначе exim или postfix или сендмейл будут при неверной настроке слать писма с неверным обратным адресом сервера
<sharikoff> =)
<NoOova> sharikoff: ну сомнительно
<NoOova> хотя зависит от ситуации
<sharikoff> правда правда
<User329[web]> слу т.е. в resolv.conf должно быть 2 строчки 1я - nameserver 8.8.8.8 2я - nameserver 8.8.4.4
<User329[web]> все так?
<sharikoff> ибо постфикс
<sharikoff> User329[web]: да
<[Raiden]> да
<User329[web]> т.е. мне дописать еще один неймсервер
<User329[web]> ок
<User329[web]> сек
<NoOova> хз я эксим настраивал. по совету инка
<NoOova> после того как заглянул в конфиг сендмейла......
<sharikoff> у меня ассоциации фиговые с эксимом
<sharikoff> я када вижу конфиг.. вобщем он похож на жидкое г
<sharikoff> никакой четкости
<sharikoff> где захотел там и написал
<[Raiden]> а вы видели конфиг sendmail?
<sharikoff> видели
<sharikoff> и даже юзали
<NoOova> [Raiden]: ты меня бояниш уже 3-й день
<UNIm95> sharikoff уверен?
<sharikoff> там после каждого чиха надо пересобирать m4
<sharikoff> UNIm95: в чем?
<UNIm95> хуже конфига sendmail  ничего не видел
<UNIm95> exim няяшка после его
<sharikoff> =)
<UNIm95> + много чего облегчает dpkg-reconfigure exim4-config
<sharikoff> вобщем есть постфикс и он работает как надо. даже 3 постфикса
<sharikoff> UNIm95: ну если марк подумал за вас то можно и ексим
<sharikoff> а за меня во фряхе никто не подумал =)
<sharikoff> да и морды адекватной я не увидел на него
<NoOova> UNIm95: +1 я так же его настраивал)
<UNIm95> sharikoff кажись эксим по умолчанию в дебе идет. и марк тут не причем
<sharikoff> значит разрабы деба подумали
<NoOova> но факт фактом) ексим в дебе ставится 5 минут
<NoOova> а сендмейл ппц сколько
<UNIm95> если авторизация на почтовиках идет через бд можно прикрутить postfix-admin
<sharikoff> вопрос не в том как быстро он ставится
<NoOova> ну задачи разные
<sharikoff> а в удобстве администрирования и конфигурирования
<NoOova> мне то надо было всго лишь почту через php отправлять
<UNIm95> правда это уже как гланды автогеном
<sharikoff> человек на 300
<NoOova> а не корпоративный почтовый сервер настраивать
<UNIm95> NoOova +1
<NoOova> для чего кстати яндекс подходит
<NoOova> неплохо довольно
<sharikoff> чтоб я не лез каждый раз в консоль при добавлении адреса почтового
<NoOova> sharikoff: дак яндек
<NoOova> с
<sharikoff> NoOova: а яндекс нельзя
<sharikoff> и гугл нельзя
<NoOova> гугл то понятно нельзя
<UNIm95> sharikoff: писать капсом про postfix-admin?
<NoOova> там 20 адресов бесплатно
<NoOova> а яндекс почему нельзя
<NoOova> уровень защиты должен быть высокий?
<NoOova> якобы?
<sharikoff> UNIm95: постфикс админ подразумевает постфикс?
<sharikoff> иначе был бы эксим админ
<sharikoff> =)
<UNIm95> sharikoff нет
<NoOova> и вообще, сидть под опом так же некультурно как сидеть под рутом
<NoOova> =)
<sharikoff> я всегда под рутом
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> @deop
<artus> sharikoff, ну и что что ты мак снес под рутом ) бываеть ))
<artus> sharikoff, ды уже проснулся, побрилсо и бодрствуеш? )
<UNIm95> постфикс админ работает с бд, а как ты настроишь чтение базы и работу почтовика с бд так и будет с ними постфикс админ работать
<sharikoff> artus: угу
<sharikoff> UNIm95: но почему же тогда постфикс админ
<sharikoff> а не эксим админ
<sharikoff> я знаю что прикручивают
<UNIm95> sharikoff клепала команда постфикса
<sharikoff> но я решил что пусть лучше к родному
<sharikoff> ибо база постфикс админа сразу канает без напильника к постфиксу и довекоту
<sharikoff> но тут такая штука.. вобщем следующий почтовик будет в лдапе
<UNIm95> sharikoff: супер. статейку напишешь где?
<sharikoff> судя по конфигам и удобству лдап круче мускуля
<sharikoff> UNIm95: дак в инете полно =)
<sharikoff> http://maint.unona.ru/doc/intro-ldap.shtml
<UNIm95> sharikoff: так хотелось бы про комбинацию с аналогом AD сделать
<sharikoff> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%BF%D0%BE%D1%87%D1%82%D0%BE%D0%B2%D1%8B%D0%B9_%D1%81%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%80_%D1%81_%D0%B8%D0%BD%D1%82%D0%B5%D0%B3%D1%80%D0%B0%D1%86%D0%B8%D0%B5%D0%B9_%D1%81_ad
<sharikoff> вот
<sharikoff> имхо можно прямо из ад
<NoOova> коты
<NoOova> котэ т.е.
<amnezi9i_boy> всем доброй ночи!
<User329[web]> привет)
<amnezi9i_boy> у меня есть вопросик. можно ли будет установить все приложениея которые идут в ubuntu DVD дистрибутиве, поставив на комп ubuntu CD?
<amnezi9i_boy> и в чем разница между DVD и CD дистрибутивами?
<User329[web]> в количестве софта в дистрибутиве
<User329[web]> т.е. если есть инет ты поставишь все)
<User329[web]> Если спрашивать меня то я бы ставил СД,а потом бы обновил и доустановил то что нужно
<amnezi9i_boy> мм... спасибо :)
<User329[web]> т.к. у меня при установке двд возникли проблеммы)
<amnezi9i_boy> у меня тоже возникли проблемы. после ввода пароля на wi-fi вся оболочка пропадала открывался черный экран и было написанно "Все процесы были остановлены, нажмите клавишу" и так раза три, щас вот качаю сд версию
<User329[web]> а версию дистрибутива можно?
<amnezi9i_boy> ubuntu-11.10-dvd-i386 пытался поставить на нетбук ASUS EeePC 101H
<User329[web]> есть опыт установки дистрибутива этой версии?
<User329[web]> 11.10 на мой взгляд кривая
<User329[web]> поэтому я откатывал до 10.04
<amnezi9i_boy> раньше были другие 10.04 и 8я но устанавливал на мощный комп
<User329[web]> на 11.10 слишком много проблем несовместимости и проч)
<amnezi9i_boy> ещё года два назад была Mandriva и OpenSUSE с ними ни когда не было проблем
<amnezi9i_boy> а какиминибудь плагинами или скриптами эти помехи можно устранить в 11.10
<amnezi9i_boy> ?
<User329[web]> я кста минут этак 5 назад на нет буке откат сдела с 11.10 до 10.4
<werxxx> когда новая версия выйдет?
<User329[web]> через 18 дней
<[Raiden]> Я не нахожу 11.10 кривым
<User329[web]> или 19
<User329[web]> на убунту.сом
<[Raiden]> хотя моё мнение можно не учитывать, я не пользуюсь юнити )
<User329[web]> есть плагин
<User329[web]> отсчитывающий время
<User329[web]> :)))))))
<werxxx> я пользуюсь
<User329[web]> я тоже хочу не пользоватся ;d
<User329[web]> но для этого нужно шарить
<User329[web]> а я только начал)
<[Raiden]> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0409/h_1333926068_4436308_6d131a69f5.png
<[Raiden]> я спать. )
<User329[web]> Кде на нетбук не поставить)
#ubuntu-ru 2013-04-01
<andrex> тест
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Ну понг, и что?
<Anton2d> посмотрел я губунту в виртуалке, с ГШ 3.6... Всё стало еще хуже чем в 3.4. Попробовал проапдейтить до 3.8 - не взелетло, накрылась, ГДМ виснет.
<Anton2d> Удалось кому-нибудь на какую-нибудь Хубунту 3,8 накатить ?
<Kyshtynbai> он тока вышел
<Kyshtynbai> В 13.04 может будет 3.8.
<NoOova> Господа
<NoOova> Как выпилить этот чертов гугл из хромиума?
<andrex> поисковик чтоле?
<andrex> в настройках
<NoOova> НЕ поисковик
<NoOova> всякие сторы и авторизацию
<NoOova> Капец на канале 25 ченловек
<andrex> @voice Hanno4ka
<andrex> hanno4ka, Не подведешь меня - сниму мут, подведешь - сниму войс и будеш ждать когда артус решит снять мут, если незабудет :D
<Hanno4ka> andrex: zcyj
<Hanno4ka> andrex: ясно
<andrex> yojik, в тумане?
<yojik> неее
<Hanno4ka> yojik: а где лошадку потерял?
<yojik> а я и лошадка
 * Hanno4ka пожалуй сегодня помолчит...
<yojik> Hanno4ka, громогласно помолчишь?
<andrex> Hanno4ka, ты главное правила ненарушай, а то капут)
<Hanno4ka> andrex: я просто вначале говорю, а потом думаю, что говорю ((
 * Hanno4ka тормоз малость
<yojik> интересно на твои проги посмотреть, также и пишешь? ;)
<Hanno4ka> yojik: ммм... а кто сказал, что я прогер?
<Hanno4ka> yojik: ах вот онр что))) я тебя не узнала стразу
<yojik> Hanno4ka, ой, извини... я и забыл, что ждава - это не язык прграммирования
<Hanno4ka> yojik: я такого не говорила)
<Hanno4ka> http://globalscience.ru/article/read/21922/
<iFalkorr> baronos: ?
<andrex> он гдето не тут
<iFalkorr> хехе
<iFalkorr> а я хотел позлорадствовать, что я волкин дед смотрю
<andrex> похоже что баронос валкин дед тоже смотрит, и думает позларадствовать над тобой...
<iFalkorr> он не может смотреть:)оно ток сегодня утром вышло в эфир:) у него нет даж сабов, не то что инета закачать:)
<andrex> гг
<aleksei`> всем ку
<andrex> ку
<Hanno4ka> aleksei`: re
<aleksei`> пойду кофе делать, никак проснуться немогу
<Hanno4ka> aleksei`: поддерживаю
<sharikoff> бжж
<andrex> sharikoff, привет
<sharikoff> andrex: q
<aleksei`> sharikoff, ку
<Hanno4ka> о боже! оно проснулось...
<sharikoff> белтелеком.. хм..
<Hanno4ka> sharikoff: а что не так с белтекомом?
<sharikoff> да все так
<sharikoff> гродно..
<Hanno4ka> sharikoff: мне пора прятаться?
<sharikoff> да не
<Hanno4ka> не надо меня пинговать...
<sharikoff> поздно уже
<Hanno4ka> sharikoff: (
<sharikoff> Hanno4ka: ну и как там в Гродно?
<iFalkorr> sharikoff: постыдился бы. девушек в прямом эфире пингуешь:)
<sharikoff> iFalkorr: улицу то еще как подобрали.. Телеграфная
 * Hanno4ka уже боится sharikoff
<sharikoff> я добр
<Hanno4ka> sharikoff: да как-то морозно, снегу намело очень много
<Hanno4ka> зачем меня пинговать?
<sharikoff> а у нас снегодождь
<sharikoff> или дождеснег
<andrex> а у нас штормовое наверно будет, ветрища вобщем
<yojik> так тебе и надо
<yojik> чтоб не расслаблялись
<sharikoff> andrex:  снега много?
<andrex> нет, расстаял почти, только сугробы осталтсь
<andrex> зато грязи по колено теперь...
<sharikoff> ты все там же работаешь?
<andrex> угу
<andrex> только график теперь свободный
<sharikoff> а я вот сюда http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/ЛАНИТ
<Hanno4ka> andrex: а где ты работаешь?
<andrex> Hanno4ka, ФСБ xD
<sharikoff> со свободным графиком
<sharikoff> хочу ловлю шпионов хочу не ловлю
<Hanno4ka> sharikoff: а кем? одмином?
<sharikoff> угу
<Hanno4ka> клево, всегда хотела увидеть прошаренного админа-девушку...
<sharikoff> там одни одмины.. думаю подкачаться чуток
<Hanno4ka> борода там, свитер...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> sharikoff: а зачем шпионов ловить? они вроде безобидные
<andrex> чтоб гасторбайтеров меньше было
<sharikoff> да
<JohnDoe_71Rus> так это гастарбайтеры главные шпиЁны
<Hanno4ka>  Hanno4ka в сети с 01.04.13 10:00:00. ухты)))
<andrex> дождеснег повалил, хоть одно в этом хорошо, машину мыть ненадо...
<aleksei`> прикольно, gobal offensive под вайном запустился норм ))
<andrex> о rrs пришел)
<[Raiden]> Я ещё новости не читал
<[Raiden]> )
<Hanno4ka> andrex: тоже подсел?
<andrex> Hanno4ka, нет)
<andrex> [Raiden], плохой rrs :D
<Hanno4ka> andrex: не верю
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36546
<[Raiden]> Леннарт Поттеринг (Lennart Poettering) представил новый модуль libc для systemd, призванный заменить собой набор стандартных библиотек Glibc.
<andrex> Hanno4ka, это твои проблемы, хош верь хош нет, мне не холодно не жарко
<[Raiden]> На мой взгляд это лучшая шутка
<Hanno4ka> не, мне больше про халфлайф только под линь понравилось)
<Hanno4ka> а про либц я просто не в теме малость
<[Raiden]> http://www.google.com.au/intl/en/landing/nose/
<Hanno4ka> [Raiden]: бойан)))
<[Raiden]> )
<Hanno4ka> [Raiden]: блин, мне очень неудобно писать твой ник, я обе склбки ставлю автоматом и перехожу на конец строки, а автодополнение уже тебя не нвходит >.<
<[Raiden]> )
<Hanno4ka> [Raiden]:
<[Raiden]> Ну, оригинальный ник был занят, может даже мной.
<andrex> одну ставь, вручную)
<andrex> тобой
<andrex> я тебе предлагал слинковать уже
<andrex> а ты не захотел
<Hanno4ka> andrex: я не могу одну ставить, это уже диагноз (((
<andrex> Hanno4ka, диагноз когда ручкой на бумаге 2 ставят
<Hanno4ka> andrex: я уже несколько лет наверное не держала в руках обычную ручку
<andrex> хм, интересно...
<[Raiden]> а вы обновляете свои системы 1 апреля?
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> нечем
<Hanno4ka> [Raiden]: а что там есть интересного в сегодняшних обновлениях?
<[Raiden]> Hanno4ka: У меня такое было, потом писать неудобно. лучше иногда практиковаться )
<andrex> ну если тока до следующего релиза мне обновить, но не хочу, жду лтс
<[Raiden]> Да просот спросил. Шуток там нет.
<CuHTe3> Кто знает как в xchate прописать что бы автоматически индефицировался?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://bigpicture.ru/?p=388124
<Hanno4ka> CuHTe3: а что такое xchate?
<CuHTe3> XChat - IRC client
<andrex> в настройках подключения, где срвер выбираеш вроде как
<Hanno4ka> "Люди, склонные к покорности, чаще улыбаются в присутствии тех, кто доминирует над ими." - так вот почему я часто по-дурацки лыбюсь)))
<CuHTe3> andrex: точно! =)
<aleksei`> кто-нить развлекался с разгоном видеокарт нвидиа?
<Hanno4ka> aleksei`: я предпочитаю развлекаться иначе и не с видеокартами)
<aleksei`> )))
<Hanno4ka> aleksei`: ты меня понял ))))
<aleksei`> поставил nvclock, прописал Coolbits 1 в xorg.cgf, а частоты всё равно не гонятся, пишет что не прописанны Coolbits
<aleksei`> Hanno4ka, конечно понял ))
<andrex> aleksei`, на оверклокерс топай
<aleksei`> andrex, так там всё тоже самое написано
<andrex> ханна шатает мое доверие...
<Hanno4ka> andrex: я? я вообще ничего такого не говорила...
<yojik> она развлекается
 * Hanno4ka накрылась одеялком с головой
<Hanno4ka> я в домике
<yojik> может и остальное прикроешь? )
<andrex> yojik, не подстрекай её она на испытательном сроке, шаг в сторону расстрел на месте
<yojik> сурово... (
<andrex> это я ещё добрый
<Hanno4ka> yojik: а ты свои колючки прикрой лучше, и между прочим, у меня все прикрыто как надо :P
<andrex> он ижно отвалился)
<Hanno4ka> andrex: переведи
<andrex> Hanno4ka, убежал вобщем
<Hanno4ka> так ёжик тут еще...
<andrex> ну я перевел, а про отвалилсо эт в другом чане, путаю я их иногда)
<Hanno4ka> andrex: смотри не попутай и не забань кого-нить невинного)))
<Hanno4ka> а то ж кто тебя знает? там обидят, тут забанишь...
<andrex> не этого небудет, я банить не люблю, тока особо одаренных
<yojik> андрекс у нас гурман )
<andrex> yojik, ты по какому поводу то так, в ежика превратился)
<Hanno4ka> ну так весна же)...
<yojik> настроение такое. И у нас снег...
<artus> утра
<andrex> artus, ты предсказуем, ку)
<artus> ))
<artus> andrex, только в некоторых вопросах)
 * Hanno4ka спряталась под одеялко
<artus> Hanno4ka, бу )
<Hanno4ka> мня здесь нет
<artus> я так и понял )
<aleksei`> текс, вродь разогнал, сейчас затестим ))
<aleksei`> artus, ку
<yojik> она с компом прячется
 * Hanno4ka испугался и убёг подальше...
<artus> aleksei`, харош гнать ))
<aleksei`> artus, а я тут карточку разогнать попробовать решил )))
<yojik> турбонвидиа на мкс взлетает...
<CuHTe3> artus: мне тоже интерестно у меня nvidia 650m можно такую разогнать?
<[Raiden]> любую нвидию можно
<artus> а в чем смысл гнать то7
<andrex> тепло дома будет
<aleksei`> ну спортивный интерес как б ы...
<CuHTe3> Что б фпс побольше был
<artus> нуну
<yojik> градус поднять - это первое дело
<[Raiden]> в нвидия сетттинг можно разгонять, только надо опцию Optoin "Coolbits" "1" в xorg.conf
<[Raiden]> ion*
<aleksei`> у меня каким-то чудом global offensive на вайн встал, но фпс желает оставлять лучшего )))
<[Raiden]> можно и не 1, там нескольк означений.
<artus> aleksei`, какая битность шины?
<aleksei`> 128
<andrex> на 7-9 процентов прирост будет, а толку нуль
<artus> aleksei`, ну так нестраджай фигней же )
<aleksei`> artus, ну пожалуйста, разреши пострадать ))
<[Raiden]> тут всё зависит от случая. Можно рассмотреть случай когда эот может пригодиться.
<artus> aleksei`, а смысл ели ты в шину упираесо? )))
<[Raiden]> допустим 19 фпс, а с разгоном 24-25. - такой случай будет полезен.
<aleksei`> artus, надежда умирает последней, и упираюсь я не только в шину но и в частоту памяти
<artus> ровным счетом ничем)
<artus> 3 фпс нне спасут)
<andrex> ну я сомневаюсь что он хотябы охлождение поменял, а темпаче шына маленькая больше чем есть не пропустит
<aleksei`> это правда
<aleksei`> сейчас проверим ))
<[Raiden]> 30 и 33 возможно нет, а 22 и 25 или 17 и 20 , вполне можно заметить. И особенно если не 3 , а больше )
<artus> ты такой теоретик, аж жуть
<[Raiden]> Я люблю читать , говорить про железо. Это есть..
<aleksei`> ))) гпу с 540 до 660 поднялось и рам с 400 до 475
<andrex> и толку
<aleksei`> чёт стрёмно стало
<[Raiden]> и это не теории. Я в прошлом играл часто ) И далеко не всегда на топовом железе.
<[Raiden]> В случае с вайном правда ,будет проще\безопасней, перезагрузиться в винду. КАк раз даст ту же разницу в фпс или больше
<artus> [Raiden], это ты говориш человеку который сталкер первый запустил на 64 метрах встроеного видео интел? при общей памяти в системе в пол гига
<artus> aleksei`, а видявка какая?
<[Raiden]> ))
<aleksei`> artus, 8600 gt
<aleksei`> крч фпс поднялся с 4-50 до 75 где-то
<artus> aleksei`, воо, у мну такая же, знаш как я ее разогнал?
<[Raiden]> вот тот же сталкер у меня на радеоне 9600гт подлагивал ,а с разгоном покомфортней было.
<[Raiden]> даже тени няшные включал
<artus> aleksei`, я воткнул 440 на 2 гига - прям ваааще самолет ))
<aleksei`> artus, новую купил? ))
<artus> неа, не покупал) так дали )
<aleksei`> ну реально прирост чувствуется
<artus> учитывая что ее с производства уже вроде сняли - за 50$  можеш найти на барахолках форумных
<andrex> artus, так и скажи, отобрал)
<aleksei`> только теперь такое ощёщение что проц опаздывает за видяхой ))
<artus> andrex, да не, мну чтоб в офис заманить на приманку зазывали ))
<andrex> понятно)
<artus> aleksei`, но! теряче даже планетсайд2 гамает))
<[Raiden]> на лоу видеокартах много рам обычно ставят для циферки в прайсе. В тестах обычн омежду обычным образцом и кучей рам , с одинаковым гпу, разница около нуля. На топах в то же время это вполне актуально )
<aleksei`> artus, а шина та же 128 осталась?
<artus> угу
<artus> Maximum PCIe Link Speed: 2,5 GT/s
<aleksei`> по идее должна медленее работать при 2 гб рама и шине в 128
<artus> aleksei`, https://dl.dropbox.com/u/4696871/pic/2013-04-01_16-37-30_shot.png
<[Raiden]> ещё бывает так сбагривают старую память. Допустим в обычной комплектации гддр4 или 5, а в  увеличенной рам - гддр3
<artus> ну да, у мну ддр3, а толку мне фапать на 4 или 5?
<artus> картинку рисует, че ешо надо? ))
<[Raiden]> Ну, может кто-от ещё будет покупать видеокарты и такая инфа пригодится )
<artus> пакупять оповую видяшку за 1к$ пару, к ней камешек, а это смена матери, и памяти, данафиг надо такое счастье )
<artus> я найду куда лишние 2-3$ воткнуть)
<[Raiden]> ну,  в гф440 512-1гб, будет тоже гддр5
<artus> а смысл? я вот как то не увидел какой то мегаафигеннок картинки в крузисе 3м на ультра, по мне наоборот залили все водой и размытостью для понта, а картинка гагно)
<artus> так спрашиваето, нафиг надо гнатцо за такими мощностями то)
<aleksei`> для собственного удовлетворения
<aleksei`> ))
<Hanno4ka> ну дык если жабакодить, то мощности нужны большие)
<artus> [Raiden], это как крики школьников , у них панимаеш на 8 ядрак, 16 рама и ващее мегатоповой видявке ну никак биошок на высоких настройках не идеть, а я его на ультра прошол с весьма скромной карточкой, не слишком то и камушков в e6500 и
<artus> всего трешкой рама
<artus> Hanno4ka, ну тут больше не мощности а паамяти побольшее
<CuHTe3> Если купить игру в стиме (Hitman Absolution) она будет играть?
<[Raiden]> мне больше нечего добавить )
<artus> будет
<CuHTe3> Но там не написано что она для линуха..
<andrex> у меня с 512 видео и гигом операивыс i5 попер на средних, на максималках слайдшоу
<artus> а ты и не писал что в линухе хочеш играть
<CuHTe3> ))
<CuHTe3> Значит нет?
<Hanno4ka> CuHTe3: ты думаешь, что купив игру в стиме или в другом месте, игнорируя системные требования, она должна идти даже на утюге?
<CuHTe3> Не, я думал может быть стим как вайн =)
<Hanno4ka> хм...
<andrex> ага а ложка как кружка
<artus> он как вайн, но не вайн)
<Hanno4ka> artus: я еле сдерживаюсь, можно мне вссе-таки?
<artus> да вещай )
<artus> ток не ругайсо)
<Hanno4ka> CuHTe3: хм, стим = это не опреационная система, и не эмулятор, или подобное... это просто программа, понимаешь, ПРИКЛАДНАЯ ПРОГРАММА
<artus> эк тя прорвало :D
<Hanno4ka> а можно ли запустить героев в ворде?
<artus> Hanno4ka, можно ))
<Hanno4ka> пятых героев? в ворде?
<artus> о, у тя уже уточнения пошли )
<yojik> пятых - в пятом ворде
<[Raiden]> andrex: 1гб рам очень мало приличное время. Что же касается гпу, то 512 вполне приличный объём, и скорость гпу зависит от нескольких характеристик... Ну т.е. говорить только объём памяти и то что лагает - это  извините по ламерски )
<aleksei`> CuHTe3, стим на вайн навесить можно, но чтоб игры оттуда нормально запустить. которые под маздай нужно погеммороиться
<artus> 1гб рам очень мало приличное время.  теревянные шишки шагают по веткам, мимо летят напильники на север потому что луна на востоке, грибы ...
<aleksei`> artus, ты что курил? ))
<artus> монтекарло синий
<aleksei`> надо мне купить ...
<Hanno4ka> artus: отсыпь
<artus> нененеее, фсе мое
<[Raiden]> Артус смешной как всегда.
<andrex> [Raiden], mobility amd 500 мегагерц проц 700 мегагерц память гддр5  50 гб/c битность незнаю, ненаписана, так лучше) pce e 2.0 x16
<artus> дада, я такой
<[Raiden]> и как всегда с темой поедания какого-нибудь упорина.
<aleksei`> ёй
<andrex> pci*
<[Raiden]> andrex: я в атишках не очень разбираюсь. Просто решил на всякий случай уточнить, про объёмы и то что может влиять на скорость )
<[Raiden]> а рамы надо хотя бы 2гб, если 32бит ос. Это не моя рекомендация сколько надо, это моя рекомендация минимума.
<yojik> кому надо?
<andrex> гамакам
<andrex> )
<yojik> мало
<[Raiden]> Надо для комфорного юза в современных условиях )
<andrex> не хватает, я на гиге видео в 560 ти все кромя гташки 4 на максимуме делаю при разрешении 1920 на 1080
<[Raiden]> 560ти десктопная достаточн обыстаря видеокарта
<[Raiden]> ничег оудивительного
<[Raiden]> и гиг конечн оне является лишним )
<[Raiden]> но две видеокарты с разным объёмом рам, сравнивать тольк опо объёму рам - это в общем забавно
<andrex> а у неё характиристики как у артусовской за исключением типа памяти и шины, и устаревает она с производства уже сняли)
<[Raiden]> так , всё понятно.
<andrex> но щас у меня с 2 мя гигами надоели лаги даже на средних в тупой гта
<iFalkorr> что странно. тут он возмущается, но два абсолютно разных по архитектуре ДЕ он не стесняется сравнивать по потреблению памяти. и даж не возмущается... удивительное дело
<artus> дык рейден же , че ты )
<[Raiden]> чел говорил про ноут с радеоном, потом про гф560
<[Raiden]> и потом вдруг азусо такой же нарисовался )
<andrex> азусо, где? 0_0
<artus> andrex, ша, он потерялся в реальностях ))
<[Raiden]> а.. у артусовской. Тогда всё ещё смешнее.
<[Raiden]> andrex: ты реально думаеш ьчто 440 и 560 отличаются тольк ошинйо и размером рам?
<[Raiden]> шиной*
<artus> ешо цветом и пропеллером :D
<andrex> [Raiden], она на её базе сделана
<[Raiden]> а.. вот оно чё. Всё дело в волшебных пропеллерах.
<artus> [Raiden], ты мне шифровку расшивруй , ато все голову сломал "1гб рам очень мало приличное время."
<[Raiden]> andrex: да ты што
<[Raiden]> artus: Это я могу. На трезвые вопросы готов отвечать. Я имел в виду, что 1гб рперативной, не видео рам, длительное время, несколько лет, как недостаточно, для комфортного юза.
<artus> воот оно че оказываетцо
<Hanno4ka> у меня в ноуте 2 гига оперативы, задрыпаная интеловская графика, и что? нормально, в игры играю, по-моему вы вообще разжирели...
<andrex> наверно
 * Hanno4ka снова уползла под одеялко
<artus> чето как то у жинки в ноуте 512 памяти, и ей заглаза сериалки смотреть и серфить по инетам )
<artus> но она ж рейдена забыла спросить ) упущение )
<[Raiden]> Hanno4ka: Ну и замечательно. Я вообще не про то говорю ) А про то что сравнивать две видеокарты только по рам некоректно. И делать выбор тольк опо её количеству тоже
<[Raiden]> видео рам т.е. - для артуса.
<Hanno4ka> artus: вот и я о том же, я на 512 героев 5 запускала
 * Hanno4ka думает, что они просто меряются, но никому этого не скажет...
<artus> [Raiden], мальчик, ты упоротый чуть более чем полностью? пакажи вне строчку где я делал выбор видео по количеству рама или топар в наркодеспансер проспатцо
<artus> *топай
<[Raiden]> Я не говорю только про тебя, вы обсуждали это, с andrex. Поэтому я и вмешался что бы поправить.
<andrex> чето у нас какойто дикий спор с недопониманием и личной неприязню уже) а начиналось в се с обсуждения разгона
<[Raiden]> и я не мальчик. Так что будь добр, извинись.
<artus> [Raiden], ты не отсмазывайся ты мне вот конкретно указываеш что я прям видео по количеству рама выберал, пакажи мне где я это писал
<[Raiden]> зачем мне отмазываться. Лог всем доступен ))
<[Raiden]> там всё это есть
<artus> ты мальчик, причем непонятно толи дет сад, толи школа, я уточнял у тебя год рождения, ты как школьник тактично сьехал
<artus> так шта как то так
<artus> там всё это есть  - пакажи !!!
<[Raiden]> понятно. За мои пояснения , меня тут ещё и оскорбляют )
<[Raiden]> andrex: 560ti имеет в общем другую производительность и является продолжением \заменой для гф460. гф440 , это более бюджетный урезок и 560 на нём не основан.
<[Raiden]> вроде все косяки разрулил )
<[Raiden]> что там артус думает мне пофиг
<artus> ясно, трепач как он есть
<[Raiden]> а ты хамло.
<artus> я тебе задал конкретный вопрос, обосновать свое утверждение експертное, но ты как трепло сьехал на логи ) за сим вопросов больше не имею)
<artus> и это не хамство, а лиш констатация фактов )
<[Raiden]> Я думаю что достаточно дал инфы. Тем кому это надо прочитают. И выберут что им подходит )  А ты и твои проблемы мне не интересны.
<Hanno4ka> плохой сегодня день, ой какой плохой... луна не в той фазе и солнце в раке небось...
<andrex> угу
<Hanno4ka> а так, я на стороне artus)))
<Hanno4ka> всё, мальчики, до завтра)
<[Raiden]> пока
<[Raiden]> andrex: надеюсь ты хоть понимаешь, что твоя видеокарта на ноуте была бы медленней чем гф 560ти даже если бы там сотял 1 или 2 гб рам )
<[Raiden]> в прочем не важно
<andrex> понимаю, я с ноутовсой ее не сравнивал даже и это не совсем ноут, моноблок
<[Raiden]> [17:55:47] [andrex]у меня с 512 видео и гигом операивыс i5 попер на средних, на максималках слайдшоу
<[Raiden]> [18:14:10] [andrex]не хватает, я на гиге видео в 560 ти все кромя гташки 4 на максимуме делаю при разрешении 1920 на 1080
<andrex> ну 1  это про биошок а второе ответ на твое заявление о необходимисти 2х гигов
<iFalkorr> artus: прикинь как ты ник быстро поменял то:)
<artus> iFalkorr, Oo? mmm ?
<iFalkorr> artus: ну смотри. он же дал твои цитаты в качестве доказательства:)
<iFalkorr> artus: и ник твой. почти:)
<artus> :D
<iFalkorr> правда и цитаты в тему... почти:)
<artus> iFalkorr, то он не мне, патму што мне ему нечего ответить) "все в логах"
<iFalkorr> artus: у него отдельные логи:) не те, что нам показывают
<iFalkorr> ну как обычно. он вообще не дружит с логами. всегда отрицает свои слова, если ему их показать в логах
<pixelshuck> Привет
<artus> re
<andrex> pixelshuck, что сломал?
<pixelshuck> Нмчего (:
<andrex> плохо
<pixelshuck> Общаться не с кем ):
<pixelshuck> Хотя да
<pixelshuck> Есть кое что сломаное
<iFalkorr> pixelshuck: писихиатрист нужен?
<pixelshuck> wmfs2, не отоброжает русские символы
<pixelshuck> в title и в панеле
<pixelshuck> правда не очень по теме канала, я думаю
<iFalkorr> pixelshuck: кодировку чини
<pixelshuck> Везде работает
<pixelshuck> Так что не совсем ясно где именнр ее выставить
<[Raiden]> andrex: ты написал что у тебя в ноуте  1 гб оперативки. А ниже я пишу что 1 маловато и надо бы два, это не про видео память.  )
<[Raiden]> видимо произошло непонимание
<artus> [Raiden], да успокойся ты уже
<[Raiden]> сам валерьянки попей. Я к тебе вообще не обращаюсь )
<[Raiden]> Мой уровень воспитанности не позволяет это делать с таким хамлом , гыгы
<pixelshuck> Ребят, стоит осваивать screen?
<[Raiden]> pixelshuck: для удаленной настройки по ссш бывает удобно.
<artus> pixelshuck, tmux осваивай
<pixelshuck> Сейчас использую только ^Z + f
<pixelshuck> fg
<[Raiden]> pixelshuck: fg отправляет в фон в том же шелее. Это не спасает от дисконектов.
<andrex> [Raiden], угу, ты про ддр я про гддр, виноват)
<[Raiden]> pixelshuck: альтернативой скрину скорее будет nohup - интерактив правда так пускать нельзя.
<iFalkorr> artus: учись:)он просрался, выставил дартаньяна и слился:) типо он выше этого:)
<[Raiden]> andrex: да и я подалуй тоже. Я рад что мы разобрались.
<iFalkorr> artus: точно политик растет:)
<[Raiden]> ж*
<artus> iFalkorr, да я б сказал )
<pixelshuck> [Raiden], Я использую тайловые WM и кучу терминалов, так что Я думал что вместо ^Z + fg целесообразней использовать screen. Или это того не стоит?
<[Raiden]> pixelshuck: можешь особо не осваивать, просто знать что оно есть )  мне лично скрин ниразу не пригодился. Но я знаю тех кто использует.
<[Raiden]> pixelshuck: не знаю. При наличии гуи я думаю не стоит. Есть правда ещё 1 вариант юза.  Если скажем хочеш ьчто-то запустить в иксах, в терминале и думаеш ьчто твои иксы могут упасть )
<artus> [Raiden], причем тут иксы к скрину?
<[Raiden]> тебе не важно, ты будешь тролить и ругать
<[Raiden]> кто-то ещё спросит - расскажу
<iFalkorr> [Raiden]: причем тут иксы к скрину?
<artus> человек спросил про скрин и терминалы, ты вылез со своим опять же авторитетным мнением что нафиг надо в иксах, ты наркоман7
<artus> pixelshuck, тмукс умеет сплитить окно ) и еще в нем есть пиченьки) так что если смотреть в сторону то не скрина а тмукса
<[Raiden]> А фалькор спросил, он такой же как и ты , в игноре уменя. Н оему отвечу. Иксы никак не относятся к скрину. Именн опоэтому их можно использовать  в иксовом терминале, что ыб задача не падала вместе с иксами.
<artus> Оо
<iFalkorr> artus: о какая логика:) они не относятся, поэтмоу их можно использовать:)
<iFalkorr> artus: я так трусы, яичницу и трансформатор отношу к иксам:)
<[Raiden]> Ну я не знаю как по другмоу сказать, вроде и так понятно )
<[Raiden]> Происходит тоже что при разрыве ссш. иксы валятся, скрин работает
<artus> ну человеку не принемающему вещества - не очень ))
<artus> Oo
<iFalkorr> предлагаю сделать крылатой фразу: "Иксы не относятся к N, поэтому их можно использовать"
<artus> [Raiden], куда валятцо иксы?
<artus> при разрыве ссш?
<artus> не, пойду чайку сделаю
<[Raiden]> это банальня инфа и я чесно говоря удивлён, что он спросил. У ская вроде хороший блог, я думал он в курсе таких вещей.
<[Raiden]> куда валятся? ты серьёзно? :)
<[Raiden]> я не буду на это отвечать даже.
<iFalkorr> artus: в кедах при разрыве ссш иксы валятся. обычное дело, че тут удивительного:)
<artus> [Raiden], Происходит тоже что при разрыве ссш. иксы валятся, скрин работает! Происходит тоже что при разрыве ссш. иксы валятся, скрин работает! Происходит тоже что при разрыве ссш. иксы валятся, скрин работает!
<artus> [Raiden], читай до осознания тобой же написаного
<[Raiden]> ты просто глупый, и видимо не понимаешь, что эмулятор терминала , т.е. шелл , в котором задача запущена, завершилтся вместе с иксами.
<[Raiden]> и при разрыве ссш тоже завершается шелл
<[Raiden]> но для тебя специально я обьяснил )
<artus> вместе с иксами, аха
<iFalkorr> artus: для ссш обязательны иксы на том конце. да и на этом:) а то потсоны не поймут:)
<[Raiden]> я не понимаю как вам дали тут опов. Вы устраиваете тут цирк.
<[Raiden]> и оба хамы )
<artus> [Raiden], я гллупый, но это не мешает мне строить человекоподобных роботов )
<iFalkorr> [Raiden]: ты сегодня выдаешь такие упоротые фразы, что бьешь рекорды:) я понимаю, что в твоем воспаленном озгу все кажется логичным, но ты то хоть читай сначала, потом жми энтер
<[Raiden]> строй на здоровье. Т.к .у меня нету полномочий тебя отюда выпилить ) И если хочеш ьдаже можеш ьменя спрашивать. Я готов и таким помогать тоже )
<iFalkorr> artus: он готов помогать тем, кто умнее его:) какое благородство:)
<pixelshuck> Ребят, нужен ком инвайт на koding?
<pixelshuck> И да, мне нужен инвайт на хабру %)
<pixelshuck> (не обмен, я просто предлагаю)
<iFalkorr> pixelshuck: http://habrahabr.ru/sandbox/
<iFalkorr> pixelshuck: держи инвайт:)
<iFalkorr> pixelshuck: спасибо скажешь потом
<artus> кто такой кодинг?
<[Raiden]> мне нет
<pixelshuck> iFalkorr, чукча не писатель.
<iFalkorr> pixelshuck: ну и зачем тебе инвайт? читать можно и так
<artus> iFalkorr, там иногда бложики закрытые интересные
<iFalkorr> artus: ну я с обычной регой не встречал препятствий в чтении
<pixelshuck> iFalkorr, иногда прям распирает от желания откомментить, или в q&a
<iFalkorr> pixelshuck: посублимируй в душе. сразу пропадет желание:) и тебе легче и модераторам не надо будет удалять комменты и банить тебя:)
<pixelshuck> Не, я то чего, я относиотельно адекватный, не буйный
<pixelshuck> Порой в linux for all тупняк несут, что аж ппц
<iFalkorr> pixelshuck: ну и зачем ты там?переубеждать их? зайди на лор. встретишь тоже самое. научишься сдержанности к тупняку
<pixelshuck> Я регулярный гость на ЛОР-е
<pixelshuck> еще и звездатый %)
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/news/643588
<pixelshuck> 2~Печальный смарт
<pixelshuck> особенно 320x480
<pixelshuck> *Хотя у меня тоже 320х480 %)
<pixelshuck> И тоже 3,5"
<[Raiden]> )
<pixelshuck> Но зато h/w клава
<pixelshuck> и JB ;3
<[Raiden]> часто пользуешся хв клавой?
<pixelshuck> да
<[Raiden]> Блин, про телефон может лажа. Первое апреля же. Хотя похоже на правду.
<[Raiden]> !amd
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты AMD(ATI): http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow. Для 12.10 quantal(eng):http://goo.gl/F95yy
<[Raiden]> Последний линк полезный там не только для убунты
<[Raiden]> Не знал что Враг мой фильм выходил на блюрее. Надо бы пересмотреть в HD.
<pixelshuck> Ребят
<pixelshuck> есть тут программисты?
<tagezi> всем привет
<[Raiden]> привет
<Kyshtynbai> Ку.
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai, ты видел, я вчера тебе кидал ))) я так понял, так и остался 3,6 гном
<[Raiden]> остался где?
<tagezi> d 13.04
<tagezi> в*
<[Raiden]> ясно
<[Raiden]> может рано ещё
<tagezi> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0401/h_1364766228_6237101_d41d8cd98f.png
<tagezi> ну я вот так смотрел )
<tagezi> [Raiden], кстати, у меня муон глючит чото жутко, покране мере на виртуалке в 13.04
<[Raiden]> ну там наверное бета или типа того
<[Raiden]> Я почти не смотрел 13.04, мне пока нечег осказать
<tagezi> я вчера поставил, ЛО обновили, кде 4.10.1 стал.. муон работает криво... остальное не успел потискать
<[Raiden]> если будет глючный то печально ) Придётся терминал юзать или синаптик доставить
<[Raiden]> tagezi: а в чем заключается глючность? если есть время...
<tagezi> [Raiden], не ищет он даже налатинице ничего
<tagezi> мож конесно нужно что-то доставить, но в этой у меня на латинеце ищет, на кирилице брет несёт какойто
<Kyshtynbai> tagezi: да, мерси
<Kyshtynbai> ну я думаю, к релизу зафигачат таки 3.8.
<tagezi> ну, можно же и накатить по верх новый
<tagezi> ну типа из отдельного репа
<[Raiden]> tagezi: ясно, посмотрю попозже.
 * tagezi ушёл есть
<andrex> лекс все летает
<tagezi> yojik, шифруешься? )
<yojik> нет
<tagezi> [Raiden], кстати, смотрел сейчас, всё заработало, странно, не понятно что вчера было
<tagezi> может и гном до 3.8 поднялся? )))))
<andrex> разбежалсо)
<[Raiden]> tagezi: гуд.
<[Raiden]> создай ещё себе альяс или скрипт для поиска.
<[Raiden]> apt-cache search муторно набирать
<[Raiden]> у меня apts
<pixelshuck> Приветы
<pixelshuck> Ребят, как граммотно mutt настроить?
<pixelshuck> хочу от webmail gmail избавиться
<pixelshuck> У меня много папок и label-ов
<artus> в то время как народ от муттов избавляетцо на вебмейлы переходя ты наоборот дауншифтисо)
<tagezi> ему нрава, хардкор типа, один раз комп полетел, и вся почта нафиг )
<tagezi> https://plus.google.com/u/0/101013596189918500374/posts/hVrqymcWFkp
<pixelshuck> не
<pixelshuck> Я хочу gmail юзать
<pixelshuck> но с удобным клиентом
<pixelshuck> Я SaaS не люблю
<artus> с каких пор мутт стал удобным?
<pixelshuck> Если писем много - удобно
<pixelshuck> На маленькомколичестве мб overkill
<[Raiden]> консолемания
<artus> как проверялка на серваке без иксов - поудеть, более - не факт)
<[Raiden]> потом пройдёт
<artus> pixelshuck, если много писем - фильтруй спам)
<pixelshuck> с Ubuntu 7.04 на линуксе.
<pixelshuck> Дык, не спам!
<artus> и да, у вебмейла есть компактная форма )
<[Raiden]> pixelshuck: громоптица достаточно удобна
<pixelshuck> Прожорлива
<artus> cat /var/mail/* , только хардкор :D
<[Raiden]> нашел обувь для сборщика компов http://www.vostok.ru/catalogue/1022302/638/
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> ещебы сказал для сборщика калькуляторов
<andrex> или это статика в несколько тысяч вольт, от того что ногами по ковру шоркал)
<yojik> [Raiden]: это надежнее - http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Russian_space_suit_1.jpg?uselang=ru
<[Raiden]> yojik: да, неплохо ))
<artus> ну да, в сборщики ж не берут без допуска 3го уровня
<yojik> а это инструмент для сборки http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Bosch_2-26_DFR.jpg?uselang=ru
<NoOova> Господа, из чего сделать роутер?
<NoOova> может быть есть готовое железо но "пустое"
<andrex> из маршрутизатора
<NoOova> тоесть вайфай, пара ethernet портов, флешка внутри
<NoOova> да да
<NoOova> как openwrt в роутер
<NoOova> но допустим или x86 или arm
<NoOova> как компьютер
<NoOova> как расбери пи
<[Raiden]> любой комп купи на авито ру, воткни две сетевухи и вайфай адаптер
<NoOova> размером с dir320 чтобы
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Ну  может чего-то и есть. Сча продают платки с арм процами...
<[Raiden]> под линукс\андройд
<[Raiden]> гуглить надо
<tagezi> но там уже авно не убунту будет
<tagezi> явно*
<[Raiden]> возможно ничего не будет
<NoOova> да да да
<NoOova> мне надо чтобы там было ничего
<[Raiden]> редакция убуныт дял арм есть..
<tagezi> эм.. а что тогда как система будет? )
<NoOova> просто совместимое железо
<NoOova> а там хоть пингвин фром срач
<tagezi> не, она тяжолая будет.. там лучше ядро самому собрать без мусора
<Nastya> привет всем
<tagezi> продолжаем 1 апреля?
<Nastya> tagezi: правильно говоришь.
<Nastya> кто там ядро собирает?
<NoOova> это... или
<NoOova> это скай
<NoOova> скаяяй
<[Raiden]> чего-нить типа такого, тут правда сетевуха одна
<yojik> NoOova, может со сборки микросхем или даже транзисторов начать?
<[Raiden]> http://www.intrasoft-spb.ru/catalog/computers/sbc-114-94mm/emb-7530-odnoplatnyi-kompyuter-na-baze-a.php
<NoOova> а никакая не насия
<NoOova> yojik: не. мне надо попроще чтобы
<NoOova> я потому и спрашиваю
<NoOova> можно же взять опенврт и его тулчсейн
<Nastya> распбери пи за 25 баксов продают
<NoOova> если хочется мозг изнасиловать
<NoOova> там портов мало
<Nastya> к нему всего много
<NoOova> там тока 1 езернет
<NoOova> и корпуса нету
<tagezi> корпус сам сделаешь )
<NoOova> мне бы именно как роутер. тока ibm-pc
<Nastya> какое тз?
<NoOova> NT[PFLFYBT&
<NoOova> техзадание?
<Nastya> да
<NoOova> запускать одну прогу
<NoOova> которая использует tun драйвер
<NoOova> и поднимает туннелоь
<NoOova> задача принять сеть по 1 порту. поднять тунель. отдать сеть через туннель по другому порту
<NoOova> проще всего именно на компе настроить. под опенврт или ддврт сложно
<NoOova> чтобы изолентой с роутером смотать и на подоконник поставить
<NoOova> прога специфичная. не openvpn
<[Raiden]> http://russian.alibaba.com/product-gs/mini-embedded-computer-with-2-usb-2-gigabit-ethernet-1-rj45-wifi-function-supported-471266086.html
<NoOova> аааааааааа я с вичата....
<NoOova> а не. норм скопировал
<NoOova> Красота!
<NoOova> непонятно сколько стоит только
<[Raiden]> я тоже не знаю, но там есть модель нейм.  И вообще наверное таких не мало. Это я первое что нашел
<NoOova> да да да. оно
<Nastya> тваю мать это шеньчжень! :(
<NoOova> Настя ты же скай?
<Nastya> Да, и еще какой!
<artus> @kban --host Nastya тыдыщ
<[Raiden]> !Nastya
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='Nastya'
<andrex> artus, ты зачем ская забанил xD
<artus> :)
<yojik> это не скай
<andrex> да мы какбе вкурсе
<andrex> это робот который года полтора как по русски тролить начал уметь
<tagezi> лан, ночи всем
<andrex> её надо было ирц опам скормить, а то постоянно баны обходит
<Kyshtynbai> Ох. Сейчас нажал скрол лок + фн случайно и думал что у меня клава в нутбуке сдохла...
<Kyshtynbai> Ну офигеть. Пропритарный драйвер ати работает хуже открытого. В борбруйск его.
<aleksei`> Kyshtynbai, а чему тут удивляться?
<Kyshtynbai> Да нет.. просто.
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36549
<[Raiden]> http://cdn.thenextweb.com/wp-content/blogs.dir/1/files/2013/04/os_march_2013.png
<mdma> тыщи их
<mdma> каждому юзеру по десктопу
<[Raiden]> может оно было бы и неплохо, если бы это была эволюция. Т.е. 1 отмирают, другие появляются )
<[Raiden]> но.. у нас почти всё живо до сих пор начиная с fvwm
<[Raiden]> Хотя во твейланд может быть отсеит часть проектов.
<mdma> обратная сторона медали открытости
<mdma> каждому охота, а главное есть возможность сделать свой десктоп с "манджонгом и пингвинами"
<mdma> или Гаваи эти - полностью самостоятельная разработка с нуля?
<[Raiden]> Не знаю пока. Валлпапер от кде вижу, остальное не понятно.
<Anton2d> Мда, чем дальше в лес тем больше ДЕ, не нравится мне такое распыление человекоресурсов. Больше ДЕ = больше несовместимости софта.
<Anton2d> Дофига всего и 90% из этого глючно-неюзабельное.
<artus> Anton2d, причем тут несовместимость?
<artus> оно или гтк, или куте, вариантов то как то не сильно шибко много )
<pixelshuck> Здравствуйте ребят
<artus> ку
<Anton2d> Ага вариантов то два. Вот только теперь разработчики должны пилить к своему софту, специальные костыли для поддержки ДЕ, например для юнити и ГШ, уже приходится.
<pixelshuck> artus, а tcl?
<pixelshuck> а ncurses всякие
<artus> а это гуи? там ламающие все стандарты? ))
<artus> под гтк нкурсес не так нкурсит как под куте7
<pixelshuck> нкурсес не нкурсит нигде акромя эмулятора термнала, не?
<pixelshuck> и tcl вполне себе тулкит GUI
<pixelshuck> или что то созвучное %)
<[Raiden]> tk
<[Raiden]> но дело не в этом
<artus> pixelshuck, ну так и разговор о том что много де и много чего пилить, а пилить то по большому счету не особо то и много) так, пяток если наберетцо - уже хорошо)
<[Raiden]> Я склоняюсь к тому что говорит Anton2d, он либ окодер , либо юзер с достаточным стажем что бы понять .
<pixelshuck> А
<pixelshuck> Понял
<pixelshuck> Я не вникал в суть, только ответил на последнее сообщен
<pixelshuck> Так-то он прав, да.
<pixelshuck> И вообще, это проблема юзера если GTK приложение не работает в его KDE
<pixelshuck> node.js годен?
<pixelshuck> Мне нужно сделать маленькое приложение, для отправки сообщений на телефон посредсву JSON api
<pixelshuck> прложение консольнок
<[Raiden]> гтк приложение может не работать и в гтк среде либ оему надо притянуть всю что нужно от его среды ) Например приложениям гнома нужен как минимум дконф , что бы хранить\читать настройки.
<[Raiden]> и все эти разницы не  дают сконцентрироваться ни разработчику ни юзеру
<[Raiden]> и стандартов особых нет. вчера гконф, сегодня дконф, а завтра ещё какой-нить говноконф.
<[Raiden]> и программы для разных  сред будут плохо интегрироваться,  Ну может будут уметь драг энд троп ) но вызов одной из другйо или что ещё более сомнительно, только части функций - сомнительно )
<artus> [Raiden], как минимум приложениям гтк дконф нафиг ненужен, внезапно
<artus> и конфиги он свои в ~/.config/ хранит
<artus> такчто ненадо нести бред )
<artus> а приложения гнома - разве не гтк?
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> в дконфе ток специфичные свистелки плагинок и осталього лежат)
<artus> которые ну никак не являютцо мегаразрабатываемым софтом без которого жить невозможно)
<artus> ситуация тут такая же как и с квирком, казалось бы куте, и без половины кед оно работает не чихая, но почемуто ж тянет за собой кучу ненужного для работы, хотя почему бы не соберать в дефолте без этих непонятных зависимостей
<artus> отсюда и весьма неоднозначные наезды, ибо то что народ пытается прибить ненужными костылями к де - не факт что оно без этих костылей плохо себя будет чуствовать )
<artus> [Raiden], или я не прав? :)
<[Raiden]> гном на гтк, но эо не значит что всё что на гтк одинаково. И в дконф конечно не всё,  они до этого ещё не дорасли. Но например хромиум берёт инфу о том слева кнопки или справа на окне - из дконф.
<[Raiden]> а в квирке , если собрано с поддержкой кде, есть наприме рвстроенный терминал )
<artus> [Raiden], мммм, а почему он у меня не берет инфу о кнопках в дконфе в крысе и коробке ?
<artus> то что в дконфе есть ключи которые дергают оформление окружения - не значит что оно дергает настройки софта , ты опять теплое с мягким путаеш)
<artus> и хром вообще не берет ни у кого инфу о том где у него кнопки)
<[Raiden]> берёт.
<artus> пруф в студию
<artus> о том что этим занимаетцо не оформление окон , а именно хром, который ходит и спрашивает где ему кнопки рисовать, из дконфа
<[Raiden]> поставь в своё хфце дконф эдитор и перенеси кнопки как положено для гнома и они перенесутся в окне хрома , если не используется оформление вм.
<[Raiden]> пруф я не хочу искать
<[Raiden]> http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0402/h_1364860407_8854200_c0c385ee32.png - квирк  , терминал ,поиск выделенног очерез реконк.
<artus> [Raiden], и кнопашки перенесутцо вот только в хроме ? пример давай чего куда вводить
#ubuntu-ru 2013-04-02
<[Raiden]> Ну я не помню как в гноме они переносятся. сча. )
<artus> причем здесь гном? в гноме это оформление окон для всего , ты же мне про конкретно хром который настраиваетцо чедез дконф)
<[Raiden]> ты не понимаешь. хром через дконф читает настройки гнома. А настройки твоего хфвм - не читает
<[Raiden]> gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.wm.preferences button-layout ":maximize,minimize,close"
<[Raiden]> перставь их влево ) и в хроме переместятся
<artus> мммм, повторяю, это глобальные настройки окон, всех , причем внезапно, в коробке это тоже настраиваетцо, и без дконфа, в оформлении)) и кнопашки я могу тасовать ))
<artus> и да, тот же хром , юзает тему оформления системы, которая и настраиваетцо)
<[Raiden]> ты можешь тасовать, но ты будеш ьв хфце это тасовать отдельно. И это никак не повлияет на хром
<[Raiden]> он читает только дконф, для определения
<artus> ты же мне расказываеш басни про то что хром кудато ходит и чето смотрит , он никуда не ходит, как и другой остальной софт, просто вм настраивает оформление всего отображаемого под общую гребенку
<[Raiden]> да, верно, рассказываю, но ты суть басни не понимаешь )
<artus> суть басни в том что ты тупо тролиш баснями, причем понятия не имея о чем говориш
<[Raiden]> понятно. Я думал ты спросил что бы попробовать и разобраться.  А ты опять за своё.
<artus> я спросил, но ты опять начинаеш нести бред
<[Raiden]> в дконфе не меняеются кнопки глобально. Они меняются исключительно гля вмов гнома.
<[Raiden]> а ты говоришь глобально
<[Raiden]> для*
<[Raiden]> Я рассказываю как это устроено. А ты как раз несёшь бред )
<pixelshuck> [raiden], на счет гтк. нужно переходить в консоль, http://i.imgur.com/TCrgIO8.png, тут проблем нет (:
<[Raiden]> pixelshuck: ))
<pixelshuck> Мне нужно сделать маленькое приложение, для отправки сообщений на телефон посредсву JSON api
<artus> [Raiden], Но например хромиум берёт инфу о том слева кнопки или справа на окне - из дконф. как это устроено?
<pixelshuck> Какой язык лучше использовать?
<pixelshuck> Спроси мегабакса на ЛОР-е
<pixelshuck> он тебе все о хроме расскажет
<[Raiden]> artus: как это устроено , надо смотреть исходники. Сут ьв том что мы говорили о привязке софта , о де т .д. И этот пример показывает привязанность хрома к гному.
<pixelshuck> Но ведь, у меня тоже хром
<pixelshuck> и он не выглядит как из жопы
<artus> ррр, ты прям как угол равный 120 градусам
<artus> [Raiden], срать хотел хром на гном, до тебя доходит маленькая истина, чтьо оформление окон рисуецо вмом, а не софтиной?
<[Raiden]> ты хром видел?
<pixelshuck> Но хром сам себя декорирует
<artus> [Raiden], он у меня стоит ))
<pixelshuck> и срать он хотел на WM
<artus> pixelshuck, нет ) он умеет себя декорировать, если выбереш ))
<pixelshuck> Наоборот
<pixelshuck> он умеет НЕ декорировать
<[Raiden]> нет! он декорирует себя по умолчанию сам.
<pixelshuck> по дефолту все же декорирует
<[Raiden]> ппц упоротый.
<[Raiden]> pixelshuck: верно )
<artus> [Raiden], http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4696871/pic/2013-04-02_03-13-18_shot.png убейся, это дефолт ))
<artus> вот когда я жамкну использовать стандартную тему - вот тогда он станет синим и стремным
<pixelshuck> artus
<pixelshuck> Я использую хром с зародыша
<pixelshuck> поверь мне наслово
<[Raiden]> artus: я дебил и несу басни. Послушай пожалуста pixelshuck, а то мне за тебя уже страшно.
<pixelshuck> он декорирется по дефолту
<artus> что тебе наслово поверить?  artus | pixelshuck, нет ) он умеет себя декорировать, если выбереш )) ты фразу понимаеш? ))
<pixelshuck> екорируется собой*
<artus> Но хром сам себя декорирует
<pixelshuck> Пилять, Я ставил клин инсталл МЕСЯЦ назад. По дефолту, он был синий и не няшный
<pixelshuck> накатив свою тему и убрав декорацию он стал классным
<artus> @kick pixelshuck проверь на виртуалке
<pixelshuck> это было
<pixelshuck> оень
<pixelshuck> по взрослому, что ли
<artus> pixelshuck, еще мат и выпил) да не , тя ж никто не гнобит то)
<pixelshuck> Где мат?
<pixelshuck> У меня еще открыт лог
<pixelshuck> В упор не вижу
<artus> pixelshuck, тебе видео записать с установкой с нуля системы и накатывания хрома? ))
<[Raiden]> Это вообще не имеет значения. Какой дефолт. Сути описанного это никак не меняет. И ещё сразу уточнил, о чем речь:
<[Raiden]> [03:55:17] [[Raiden]]поставь в своё хфце дконф эдитор и перенеси кнопки как положено для гнома и они перенесутся в окне хрома , если не используется оформление вм.
<[Raiden]> так что ты просто тупой троль
<pixelshuck> Артус
<pixelshuck> Сек
<artus> [Raiden], у меня перенустцо только кнопки хрома? или всего?
<artus> если всего - то тебе надо лечитцо)
<[Raiden]> artus: в хфце - да.
<artus> ьлдбкл хрома ?
<[Raiden]> чего? :)
<artus> *только )
<pixelshuck> http://i.imgur.com/NkwxJ6V.jpg
<[Raiden]> иди лечись. Был приведён конкретынй пример
<pixelshuck> У меня гнома и в помине нет
<pixelshuck> ЧЯДНТ?
<[Raiden]> artus: в хфце только хрома, если у тебя в хфце не метасити или муттер
<[Raiden]> патамучта, бл, хром это читает и какал на хфце.
<artus> мммдяяя
<[Raiden]> и на лхде которое на твоём гтк - тоже.
<artus> оформление окна в вм стало уже прерогативой софта , феерия
<pixelshuck> Я о том, что хром вообще-то сам может себя декорировать, а может и не
<pixelshuck> блин
<pixelshuck> в скрине нету контекст меню
<artus> [Raiden], zsh: command not found: gsettings
<[Raiden]> и чего?
<artus>  извини)) но как то не хочет оно)) гконф поставил )
<pixelshuck> http://i.imgur.com/2K9cqbq.jpg
<[Raiden]> какой в зад гконф )
<pixelshuck> вот
<pixelshuck> теерь порм
<artus> 02:55:21|      [Raiden] | поставь в своё хфце дконф эдитор и
<artus> есть ток гконф эдитор, дконфэдитора нет)
<pixelshuck> стоп, вообще о чем спор?
<[Raiden]> верно, нуде dconf-editor либо gsettings
<artus> и в менюшках этитора в упор ничего нет про разрисовку оуон
<[Raiden]> нужен*
<[Raiden]> гконф использвался в гном2.
<artus> pixelshuck, о том что за ту буковки в хроме cls и flt отвечает именно хром а не рисовалка окружения всех окон
<pixelshuck> Если вы о сторне кнопок, то декоратор хрома берет их из GTK;
<artus> [Raiden], эмм, у меня второй гтк, так что претензий быть не может)
<pixelshuck> Но если нету, юзает свой дефолт
<[Raiden]> 1. конечно хром сам рисует свои кнопки , 2. но что бы соответсвовать вм, он их читает из дконф, как располагать
<pixelshuck> artus, если use system window borders зажат, тога отвечает WM
<pixelshuck> если нет, тогда отвечает хром.
<[Raiden]> да! + пунтк 2
<[Raiden]> пункт*
<pixelshuck> https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=19978
<pixelshuck> этот баг по вашему с чем связан?
<pixelshuck> Я в упор не вижу предмет спора.
<pixelshuck> Ведь очевино же, что хром класть хотел на WM по дефолту
<artus> pixelshuck, оказываетцо он не хотел, он обязательно в дконф смотрит
<pixelshuck> Да, и если там пусто
<pixelshuck> ему пофиг
<artus> ьам же все его настройки хранятцо
<pixelshuck> у него свой дефорлт
<artus> ну тогда он крашитцо и не работает
<pixelshuck> Смотри мои скрины
<pixelshuck> Там хром? хром
<artus> как и все гтк программы , которые как минимум завязан на дконф
<artus> pixelshuck, ну ты всю стройную теорию рейдена ломаеш)
<pixelshuck> А где гном? гном лапу сосет после 3-его релиза
<pixelshuck> Я до сих пор не понимаю в чем спор, лол
<pixelshuck> У меня нету гнома, и есть хром
<pixelshuck> он работает
<pixelshuck> В чем еще проблема?
<artus> он доказывает что все на дконфе зиждетцо, я говорю что нет, вот ты меня тоже пытаешся убедить что нет )) а кого убеждать то надо? )))
<pixelshuck> А причем тут gconf и wm?
<pixelshuck> metacity там хранит свои ключи, но не metacity единым ведь
<artus> патаму что по мнению уважаемого гтк без них не работают))
<pixelshuck> gtk в большинстве случаев не работает
<pixelshuck> хром работает
<pixelshuck> ибо у хрома свои конфиги
<artus> это и так понятно, задача конфов ток оформление рисовать, фсе , и сжать все остальные на него хотели
<pixelshuck> так в чем спор то? Что хром без gconf не работает?
<artus> но рейден доказывает что хром читает дконф, хотя видать до него не доходит что рулитцо не хром а глобально настройка отображения
<pixelshuck> хром читает гконф
<pixelshuck> если там пусто
<artus> pixelshuck, Например приложениям гнома нужен как минимум дконф , что бы хранить\читать настройки. вот фраза, которая неверна в корне
<pixelshuck> ему побоку
<pixelshuck> chromium тяжело назвать приложением гнома
<[Raiden]> В общем вот, может насчет дконф я ошибся, т.к. я не гномер, может и по старинке читает гконф
<pixelshuck> он самоостаточен
<[Raiden]> http://linuxcenter.kz/page/как-перенести-кпопки-управления-google-chrome-вправо
<[Raiden]> но сути это не меняет )
<artus>  /apps/metacity/general/button_layout это тема оформление метасити ваааще, а не програм которые смотрят в него
<pixelshuck> аахххх
<pixelshuck> Как же вы...
<pixelshuck> Короче
<pixelshuck> Гном смотрит в gconf ТОЛЬКО и ТОЛЬКО что бы узнать стандарты metacity, если их там нет, юзает свой дефолт.
<pixelshuck> Хром может работать без WM вообще
<[Raiden]> так о том и речь блин, что это типичные настройки конкретн огнома\метасити. ))
<[Raiden]> и их читает\читал хром
<[Raiden]> а на настройки любой другой среды он клал. Т.е. пример интеграции с гном.
<pixelshuck> И да, гномо приложения без gconf не работают
<[Raiden]> Не понимаю почему надо час, что бы это артусу донести
<pixelshuck> но хром не гномо приложение
<artus> pixelshuck, уверен? http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4696871/pic/2013-04-02_03-42-18_shot.png
<artus> гномотерминал - типичное гномоприложение)) гномее некуда, однако ж работает)
<pixelshuck> pgrep dconf
<artus> [/data/deb]% pgrep dconf
<artus> _______________________________________________________________________artus@pc-pts/6-03:43
<artus> [/data/deb]%
<artus> у меня дконфа даже в репах нету)
<pixelshuck> ок, в этом не прав
<pixelshuck> И да - Я ПИКСЕЛИ В ТВОЕМ WM ПОСЧИТАТЬ МОГУ
<pixelshuck> :>
<artus> безполезно) все же от мониторки зависит)
<pixelshuck> wmfs2 и нет проблем :>
<pixelshuck> А что за дистр у тебя?
<artus> визи
<pixelshuck> мм, sid
<pixelshuck> dconf есть
<artus> не, у меня пока визи)) дконф приедет к третему гному с гтк3)) а у меня крыс )
<pixelshuck> у меня вообще DE нет, и проблем тоже
<pixelshuck> Мне нужно сделать маленькое приложение, для отправки сообщений на телефон посредсву JSON api
<pixelshuck> Какой язык лучше справится?
<artus> баш ))
<pixelshuck> вида: push --text "Купи Бекон"
<pixelshuck> push --file "path/to/porn"
<artus> тип того , зависит через что ты хочеш отправлять )
<pixelshuck> https://www.pushbullet.com/api
<pixelshuck> Я вот думаю
<pixelshuck> сделать для себя, захардкодив API key и Device ID
<pixelshuck> или как надо, и в github залить
<artus> на телефонке ответка должна жить?
<pixelshuck> Там есть приложение уже сделаное
<pixelshuck> по сути, комп прложение должно просто слать запрос на сервак pushbullet
<pixelshuck> там в примерах есть
<pixelshuck> Это решаемо тупо CURL-ом
<artus> pixelshuck, а почту заюзать не проще? ))
<pixelshuck> ект
<pixelshuck> нет
<pixelshuck> Мне push notification приходит
<pixelshuck> для почты они отключены
<pixelshuck> ибо не те обьемы
<pixelshuck> что бы notification на куждый их иметь
<artus> imo и пуши в нем прекрасно пушат) а там шли себе жабиром хоть по крону
<pixelshuck> дык
<pixelshuck> есть же прложение
<pixelshuck> с простым как пень API
<pixelshuck> уобное
<artus> хотя расщупаеш эту пушилку скажеш как оно , оно только через их сервер гоняет? на своем развернуть нельзя?
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cmF7yC0PKrA
<pixelshuck> Мне как истиннуму PHP-еру, нужно выбрать язык
<pixelshuck> Да, через свой
<pixelshuck> Я на только на сях быдлил, но не тот уровень
<pixelshuck> Если обламаюсь с языком, буду на баше пилить
<pixelshuck> но не хотелось бы
<pixelshuck> мб ruby?
<[Raiden]> да что понравится. Тот же руби в ближайшие лет 5 точне не сдохнет
<pixelshuck> Мне на 1 раз %)
<pixelshuck> попробовать сили так сказать
<[Raiden]> )
<pixelshuck> Как думаешь, осилю не зная языка
<pixelshuck> все с манами сделать за пру часов:
<pixelshuck> Приложение - элементарное, курл-а хватает для API
<artus> pixelshuck, http://instacod.es/64501 :D
<pixelshuck> Нужно лишь парсить ключи и слать http
<artus> все проще ))
<pixelshuck> лол
<pixelshuck> Я чуть по забористей хочу
<pixelshuck> т.е ключи
<pixelshuck> файл слать или текст
<pixelshuck> или пикчу
<artus> ну дык в тайтл скармливаеш че хо, т всех делов)
<pixelshuck> ага
<pixelshuck> но баш это не интересно )
<artus> пиши на паскале :D
<[Raiden]> попитонь, там были вроде функции работы с хттп и регекспы есть
<pixelshuck> ruby вообще полу вебовый
<pixelshuck> думаю попробую на нем
<pixelshuck> и сделаю как надо
<pixelshuck> т.е без хардкода Api KEY & Device ID
<pixelshuck> выложу говнокод на гитхаб
<pixelshuck> мб кто допилет
<[Raiden]> всё , я спать. Артус утомил и главное по пустяку )
<tagezi[off]> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi[off], Failed!
<tagezi> всем привет
<tarokinoe> Здорово всем! У меня есть папка которую я расшарил, хочу изменить права на эту папку (те которые rwx), а они не меняются. Почему не меняются?
<tarokinoe> плин пхду из-за того что файловая система ntfs, может быть такое?
<SergeyIT> да
<SergeyIT> этих прав в нтфс нет
<SergeyIT> при монтировании укажи нужные права
<tarokinoe> ясно, спасибо за помощь.
<andrex> @mode -q Hanno4ka
<Hanno4ka> andrex: а что это такое?
<andrex> нзнаю...
<snql> вот бы фотошоп родной под линь тогда винду можно было бы вообще снести
<Zeev_> ха
<andrex> GIMP фотошоп родной)
 * SergeyIT никогда фотошопом не пользовался (
<snql> не буду переучиваться, GIMP он больше подходит для уроков информатики в школах, для заведений, где не хватает денег на нормальный софт
<andrex> SergeyIT, да ты крут
<snql> а фотошоп общепринятый софт
<SergeyIT> а то! )
<andrex> кем общепринятый
<laysman> сообществом
<laysman> привет всем
<Hanno4ka> виндузятниками
<Hanno4ka> andrex: до меня дошло) спс
<snql> правильно тебе подсказывают - сообществом и причем тут виндузятниками, он и для макинтоша, да и основная часть именно там
<tagezi> snql, основная часть с рутрекера под винду ))
<tagezi> snql, а гимп реально крут, и может всё что может фотошоп
<laysman> ребят, может кто в курсе, Dota 2 на WinE нормально пойдет?
<SergeyIT> так это же учиться надо
<tagezi> http://www.progimp.ru/
<tagezi> тут много уроков
<snql> а psd читает gimp?
<tagezi> snql, у меня вопрос к тебе? ты читал правила канала?
<snql> tagezi << конечно же нет, мне все-равно на правила, да и сомневаюсь что их вообще кто-либо когда-нибудь кроме модераторов читал
<tagezi> я не модератор и читал
<tagezi> snql, и кстати, да читает
<snql> tagezi << правила для канала с таким маленьким онлайном не нужны, тут уже стоит вопрос в другом - как бы завлечь пользователей, а не избавиться от них, чтобы канал  не умер
<snql> правда здесь бессмертыный механизм в случае ubuntu, и все правила не действуют, но все же
<Hanno4ka> snql: давненько тебя не было тут)
<snql> Hanno4ka << соскучилась, солнце? ;)
<Hanno4ka> snql: еще ка5к))
<Hanno4ka> я читала правила канала)
<Hanno4ka> laysman: ммм.... ерунда эта ваша дота 2
<snql> Hanno4ka << я тоже скучал, честно
<tagezi> Hanno4ka, после того как тебя пару раз забанили? )
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: не поверишь, но до этого)
<andrex> как она выразилась, сначала говорит потом дусает
<andrex> м*
<andrex> вот и забанили
<Hanno4ka> а вообще я тут почти единствнная девушка, так что не надо меня банить ;)
<tagezi> почти -ключевое слово )
<Hanno4ka> угу, еще кошка и [оно]
<Hanno4ka> сами знаете кто)
<andrex> !Hanno4ka
<ubuntuhelp> Назойливый женомужчина по имени Сергей. Живет в Беларуси. Кодит на жабе. Характер скверен. Не женат.
<tagezi> )
<Hanno4ka> а я вчера предложила другу выйти замуж за меня... но он почему-то отказался (
<brestows> Hanno4ka: может не так предложила или не в тот момент ?
<andrex> наверно потому что он жруг а не подруга
<andrex> д*
<brestows> Hanno4ka: а если бы согласился ?
<Hanno4ka> brestows: ну как что... свадебка)
<brestows> да ладно ?
<brestows> а разводичек когда был бы ?
<Hanno4ka> прикинь
<tagezi> andrex, слух, ты наверное знаешь... silicon graphics iris - это графические станции? или програмки такие )
<Hanno4ka> http://img11.nnm.ru/3/9/5/9/c/b0376423411d98fbbe7abead927.gif вечная шоколадка
<brestows> Hanno4ka: это мошенничество
<brestows> а не вечная шоколадка :)
<brestows> не ведись  на нее :)
<brestows> и тем более замуж не беги  если тебе такую подарят
<Hanno4ka> http://nnm.ru/blogs/serfar/beskonechnaya-shokoladka/#cut
<Hanno4ka> я не бегу замуж, как раз наоборот, я ему написала, чтобы он выходил за меня замуж )))
<brestows> Hanno4ka: это троллингом попакивает
<brestows> попахивает...
<|rapidsp|> поплакивает...
<Hanno4ka> ну я просто не хочу замуж, а вот жениться еще может и согласна)
<brestows> странная у тебя политика партии :)
<Hanno4ka> brestows: открою тебе большую тайну - я на самом деле мужик :D
<Hanno4ka> просто я гомосексуалист        БУГАГА
<brestows> тогда тебя не в этом канале сидеть надо :-D
<Hanno4ka> baronos: почему это? у меня убунту, это раз. и что, тут запрещается сидеть людям с различной сексуальной ориентацией? это два.
<Hanno4ka> !Hanno4ka > brestows
<ubuntuhelp> brestows, please see my private message
<brestows> Hanno4ka: гродно ?
<Hanno4ka> brestows: а это имеет значение?
<brestows> нет
<brestows> просто интересно :)
 * andrex думает с когото рано мут сняли)
<Hanno4ka> andrex: ну я же не нарушаю правила? вроде как...
<andrex> Hanno4ka, с мутом както по скованней была
<Hanno4ka> andrex: мут + войс = ???
<andrex> ну да)
<andrex> лан я дальше спать
 * Hanno4ka завидует artus и остальным опам
<andrex> чего завидовать то, ответственности больше, если серьезно подходить к оьязанностямм, да и правила на опов распостраняются
<andrex> Hanno4ka, ирц опам завидуй
<Hanno4ka> andrex: нет, не то, я имею ввиду, что чтобы держать власть нужно быть жёстким, а я очень мягкая и добрая - я никогда так не смогу...
<|rapidsp|> зато фулюганить мона :)
<andrex> ну какбе нельзя, по идее, влияет на обшее положение на канале, если начать все безнаказано ругать или махать банилкой все убегут просто и все
<Hanno4ka> ни(ой)... если сам будешь хулиганить, то просто-напросто авторитет потеряешь
<tagezi> мне блин эта шоколадка можг сломала полностью )
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: это давно известная фича))) я про нее еще из советских книжек узнала
<tagezi> а я её не понимаю )
<Hanno4ka> brestows: брест?
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: фишка в том, что там при перестановке складывается не идеально ровная фигура - есть еле заметные выгибы, площадь которых в сумме дает одит квадратик)
<tagezi> Hanno4ka, да я в бумаге сделаю какнить и пойму )
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: ага, там тогда видно, что на стыках немного не квадратики получаются
<Hanno4ka> а вот если сделать в гимпе - тогда еще лучше видно будет, естественно это все на убунте, у нас же канал убунты)
<|rapidsp|> я как раз про неопов написал
<Hanno4ka> |rapidsp|: zcyj
<andrex> |rapidsp|, зависит от того решат наказать за хулеганство или нет)
<andrex> *и
<Hanno4ka> ну вот, я свою прилагу поломала (
<andrex> Hanno4ka, молодец, возьми с полки пирожок
<Hanno4ka> andrex: вообще-то это не хорошо, я же не тестер, мне платят за то, чтобы оно не ломалось(
<andrex> ну раз сломалось значит багу нашла, значит молодец)
<Hanno4ka> andrex: с такой позицией соглсна)
<tagezi> блин, залез в гимп, посмотрел что он там вообще открывает, теперь буду себе голову ломать, половину расширений вообще в жизни не видел )
<tagezi> [Raiden], привет
<[Raiden]> привет
<Hanno4ka> rss)))
<[Raiden]> )
<Hanno4ka> ![Raiden]
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='Raiden]'
<Hanno4ka> !rss
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='rss'
<Hanno4ka> !Raiden
<ubuntuhelp> "[Raiden] - фанатик" (C) artus, skai
<[Raiden]> фанатики после (c)
<aleksei`> всем ку
<[Raiden]> Ура WUBI, the Windows-side installer for Ubuntu, is likely to be dropped from Ubuntu 13.04.
<[Raiden]> Меньше будет вопросов левых
<andrex> может в 14.4 вернут, кто знает
<brestows> ну и славно что убрали wubi, правда у canonical 7 пятниц на неделю так что вернуть могут снова :)
<brestows> видать им влом платить лицензию за windows и VS :)
<|rapidsp|> общий бакграунд показывает, что вуби не нужен
<SergeyIT> так скоро и виндоуз не будет
<|rapidsp|> так он давно не нужен :)
<|rapidsp|> хе... тайским ромом угостили
<SergeyIT> после рома и линукс не нужен )
<Hanno4ka> а после винды и парень не нужн))
<|rapidsp|> ну мне парень и не был нужен... :)
<Hanno4ka> после винды и девушки не нужны))
<tagezi> винда? а что это? )
<Scrimmer> утречко всем
<SergeyIT> народ - все к психиатору!
<Scrimmer> норм так заявление
<SergeyIT> и ты тоже
<tagezi> Scrimmer, ты апаздал )
<Scrimmer> tagezi: куда? )
<Scrimmer> SergeyIT: что тебя беспокоит, друг мой ?
<andrex> Scrimmer, священник ты к психиатру опоздал)
<SergeyIT> не жалуюсь )
<Hanno4ka> Scrimmer: от не надо, психиатры так не говорят
<tagezi> Scrimmer, http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0402/h_1364906666_1023124_d41d8cd98f.png
<Scrimmer> ААА, сколько вас
<Scrimmer> andrex: ночи тебе
<Scrimmer> Hanno4ka: ты хочешь об этом поговорить ?
<andrex> Scrimmer, ты всегда е угадываеш)
<andrex> не*
<Scrimmer> andrex: ну щас у тебя + 6 часов, значит 21
<Hanno4ka> Scrimmer: вот этого они точно не говорят, я вполне авторитетно заявляю
<Scrimmer> ну ладно, вечера тебе
<Scrimmer> Hanno4ka: да как то пофиг ;)
<Hanno4ka> Scrimmer: хе(зачеркнуто) плозой из тебя психолог
<Hanno4ka> *плохой
<Scrimmer> щас бы поесть, эх
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: привт
<Hanno4ka> Scrimmer: а я недавно с обеда пришло)
<Scrimmer> ну, я ж не ты ;)
<Hanno4ka> Scrimmer: ну да...
<Hanno4ka> Scrimmer: ээээ, много мигаешь ;)
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: привет
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: подскажи, плиз. как отрубить превьюшки приложений на таскбаре?
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, убульон с убулочкой ела?
<Scrimmer> или хотя бы задержку сделать подольше
<[Raiden]> а я не помню. Но вроде это 1 из эффектов, там где все эффекты
<Hanno4ka> SergeyIT: нет
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: о, спасибо
<Scrimmer> а я искал))
<tagezi> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36549 =))
<SergeyIT> эффекты нужны только чтобы их отключать
<tagezi> Мотивом создания нового десктоп-окружения является неудовлетворённость путями развития таких окружений, как Unity, GNOME Shell и KDE. (c)
<andrex> tagezi, баянчик
<tagezi> да я только баянами и кидаюсь )))
<andrex> )
<Hanno4ka> а какая оболочка в минт?
<tagezi> я думаю, та которую поставишь )
<tagezi> лхде, гном, Fluxbox, кде ... точно есть.. )
<Hanno4ka> хм... какая оболочка в минт идет по-умолчанию и ставится из коробки?
<Hanno4ka> она еще вроде как форк от гном2
<tagezi> Hanno4ka, тебе пора правила перечитать )
<Hanno4ka> хм... я думала, что спам - более 3 сообщений подряд, а оказывается целых пять)
<Hanno4ka> как поставить cinnamon в ubuntu 12.04?
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: руками
<Hanno4ka> а есть ли подводные камни?
<SergeyIT> у каждого они свои
<|rapidsp|> Hanno4ka: может так: http://ubuntovod.ru/soft/cinnamon-1-6.html ?
<|rapidsp|> то есть ничего нового - добавляем реп и устанавливаем :)
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: есть. ты можешь начать плеваться радугой и разочаруешься в линуксе после циннамона:)
<[Raiden]> Человек который не убёг после гном3 и юнити, думаю переживёт и синамон
<[Raiden]> )
<Hanno4ka> нееее, да я лучше в чёрной консоли, чем на винду вернусь... ни за какие печеньки...
<|rapidsp|> все так говорят
<tagezi> Hanno4ka, бедный ребёнок, печенек видать не ел )
<Hanno4ka> |rapidsp|: ну ладно, на что спорим?
<Hanno4ka> не, не кормють меня :'(
<iFalkorr> де у нас баронос то?
<SergeyIT> у баронессы, не?
<Hanno4ka> а я думала у овечки)
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: де твоя мисс июль?
<Hanno4ka> рукалицо           iFalkorr и ты туда же...
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: ну мнеж надо найти бароноса. а раз он у баронессы...
<Hanno4ka> я уже 100500 раз постила ссылку  на весь календарь)         и да, если он там, то тебе мисс март нужна)
<tagezi> как изменить права только у каталогов не затрагивая файлы?
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: каталог - это тоже файл, своего типа, ваш КО)))
<tagezi> да, то с буковкой d вначале прав.. я наслышан )
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: он ж по июлю все мечтал
<SergeyIT> tagezi, http://useunix.ru/kak-smenit-prava-tolko-na-papki-ili-tolko-na-fajly
<Hanno4ka> iFalkorr: но март покорил его сердце...
<tagezi> SergeyIT, chmod -R меняет права и на папки, только что проверял
<SergeyIT> tagezi, а ниже не прочитал?
<tagezi> с финдом покрутить?
<tagezi> да идея
<tagezi> SergeyIT, спасибо )
<SergeyIT> tagezi, а вот вторая ссылка в гугле на твой вопрос :) http://www.mczone.ru/relations/num/kak-izmenit-prava-dostupa-tolko-na-fayly-tolko-na-katalogi-chmod/247/1
<tagezi> SergeyIT, у нас по разному заточен гугл )
<tagezi> SergeyIT, спасибо
<SergeyIT> tagezi, копи/пасте твоего вопроса (в кавычках) "как изменить права только у каталогов" и гугл раскололся
<iFalkorr> SergeyIT: и что? гугл, даже если ты историю вебпоиска отключишь, все равно учится на твоем поиске:) если ты часто ищешь нужные статьи - тебе будут подсовывать их. если больше жамкаешь по форумам - будут они
<tagezi> SergeyIT, угу, и он говорит мне Нет результатов для "как изменить права только у каталогов".
<tagezi> SergeyIT, но не суть, гугл он такой гугл.. ))) всёравно спасибо )
<SergeyIT> tagezi, значит тебя в гуглобан отправили )
<tagezi> SergeyIT, да не.. это уже обсуждалось в прошлом году, мы с артусом кажеиться мерялись сринами, и у нас разные савсем были ответы на один и тотже запрос... дело реально в том что ты чаще всего ищешь
<iFalkorr> tagezi: чем вы мерялись?
<iFalkorr> tagezi: и сколько куликов было в твоем маленьком Боно?
<iFalkorr> или куриков
<iFalkorr> как там называлась мера веса?
<Hanno4ka> хм... а давайте померяемся? мне вот тоже интересно...
<Hanno4ka> какой запрос?
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: поиск по картинкам asian
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: и посмотрим, у кого будут пагоды, а у кого что еще:)
<iFalkorr> тока чур без сейф сёрч
<SergeyIT> tagezi, так я и вопросов не задаю (и на форуме тоже)  - все ответы уже есть )
<Hanno4ka> http://ipic.su/5aHV.png iFalkorr
<SergeyIT> tagezi, а если нет, то у авторов проще спросить
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka:  iFalkorr | тока чур без сейф сёрч
<Hanno4ka> iFalkorr: это как?
<Hanno4ka> разлогиниться в гугле?
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: без безопасного поиска
<iFalkorr> сказал же по русски
<Hanno4ka> я поняла, что имеется ввиду безопасный, но это где и как включается?
<iFalkorr> ну ты посмотри на сскрин
<iFalkorr> найди слова безопасный поиск
<Hanno4ka> ааа, первый раз вижу, честно))
<Hanno4ka> iFalkorr: я на работе.. давай из дома заскриню...
<iFalkorr> а что?админ и так видит, что ты уже искала азиаток
<iFalkorr> теперь он знает о твоих вкусах в девушках:)
<Hanno4ka> iFalkorr: это ты спецово так да?
<iFalkorr> 8-)
 * iFalkorr bad boy
<Hanno4ka> iFalkorr: угу, плётка по тебе плачет
 * Hanno4ka знает толк в извращениях )))
<[Raiden]> так вот они какие, азиаты.
<[Raiden]> а вбей russian
<|rapidsp|> видимо не для всех это стало неожиданностью :)
<[Raiden]> Русские забавные http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0402/h_1364913521_2010207_03cab181d1.png
<[Raiden]> тут подумалось, если бы искал англинчанин, он наверное написал бы asians или rusians
<Hanno4ka> [Raiden]: ёптыть, и разбитое лицо по центру... но поиск то сейф))
<[Raiden]> )
 * Hanno4ka пришпандолила iFalkorr наручниками к кровати...
<Hanno4ka> [Raiden]: а не сейф?
<[Raiden]> я ваще не понял, что за сейф
<Hanno4ka> [Raiden]: сверху справа есть дропдаун с опциями - бедопасный поиск
<[Raiden]> а.. я ничего не менял, дефолт
<tagezi> он по дефолту стоит безопасным
<[Raiden]> дропдаун по нашему - выпадающий список, если что.
<Hanno4ka> ну так я тоже)
<[Raiden]> Если отключить, немного меняется, фотка из 90х с гопотой уезжает пониже.
<[Raiden]> а если искать по russians , то результ ваще другой.
<Hanno4ka> [Raiden]: какой?
<iFalkorr> http://storage3.static.itmages.com/i/13/0402/h_1364914349_1932450_d41d8cd98f.png
<iFalkorr> russian
<iFalkorr> http://storage6.static.itmages.com/i/13/0402/h_1364914408_6490946_d41d8cd98f.png
<iFalkorr> asians
<Hanno4ka> iFalkorr: http://ipic.su/5aKg.png
<iFalkorr> http://storage8.static.itmages.com/i/13/0402/h_1364914495_8657678_d41d8cd98f.png
<|rapidsp|> нда... в чемпионшипе по поиску в инет Hanno4ka пока впереди :)
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: ты чаще порно ищешь:)
<Hanno4ka> iFalkorr: не принимаю - не видно запроса, это раз, не видно есть или нету сейф поиска - это два
<[Raiden]> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0402/h_1364914506_1447982_35e3d10268.png - такой
<iFalkorr> http://storage4.static.itmages.com/i/13/0402/h_1364914558_7008095_d41d8cd98f.png
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: держи
<iFalkorr> опс
<iFalkorr> не все влезло
<|rapidsp|> [Raiden]: ваще не в тему ))
<[Raiden]> Ну.. ) как посмотреть
<Hanno4ka> всё с вами ясно... юлите только так
<Hanno4ka> стыдно, да?
<[Raiden]> american - куча флагов, americans - поразнообразней
<iFalkorr> о. я в гном скриншоте нашел багу
<Hanno4ka> что там делать? открыли браузер на весь рабстол, открыли гугл и ввели запрос на поиск, вырубили сейф и принтскрин... ан нет, что-то там прокручиваете, вырезаете...
<iFalkorr> а не. эт у меня юнити упала:)
<iFalkorr> а ведь ток седня обновил
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: у мну на ланчер вынесено принт скрин
<iFalkorr> у мну принт скрин так просто не вызвать на клаве:) fn глючить начинает
<SergeyIT>  iFalkorr, юнити от смеха/стыда/злости... свалилась
<iFalkorr> [Raiden]: попробуй скриншот оф селектед арея чтоб включал строку поиска гугл. у мну он всегда пролистывает. это у гугла или у гном-скриншота так
<Hanno4ka> дадада, все это оправдания... никто, заметьте, НИКТО из вас не предоставил скрина, удовлетворяющий всем необходимым условиям для данного конкурса)))
<iFalkorr> [Raiden]: если от строки гугла до самого низа экрана
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: не хочешь - не верь. твои проблемы
<iFalkorr> о. даж помогает если сверху вниз полосу выбрать
<iFalkorr> в поиске картинок. он всегда пролистывает
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: сама попробуй
<Hanno4ka> да не, просто все с вами ясно... я больше не настаиваю на скриншотах, вы вполне показали все, что нужно, и впечатление от этого сложилось соответвтующее
<Hanno4ka> я уже 2 скрина отправила, чяднт?
<SergeyIT> всё
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: selected area
<Hanno4ka> угу, начиная с того, что мне нечего стыдиться несейф поиска?
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: ты сегодня поразительно тупишь на деталях
<Hanno4ka> зачем? зачем селект ареа?
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: потому что я так настроил ланчер. ты не веришь, что гуглокартинки (ток они. мапс и просто поиск пока так не выдали) проматывают. вот я решил разрушить твою веру в глупые заговоры:)
<Hanno4ka> http://ipic.su/5aL9.png например так?
<iFalkorr> http://storage7.static.itmages.com/i/13/0402/h_1364915256_9121269_d41d8cd98f.png
<iFalkorr> во. получилось два ряда. если включаю третий - проматывает
<iFalkorr> я понял почему. чтобы третий ряд поместился. сча он наполовину обрезан
<Hanno4ka> iFalkorr: так у тебя сейф
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: нет
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: переключись в английскую.и увидишь, что там не указывается длинное название, даже если ты выключил
<iFalkorr> http://storage1.static.itmages.com/i/13/0402/h_1364915392_8180224_d41d8cd98f.png
<iFalkorr> а вот так показывает, что ыт включил
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: тем мне и нра англоязычный интерфейс. кнопки не перекормлены длинными предложениями
<iFalkorr> тока safe search и safe search on
<iFalkorr> http://storage2.static.itmages.com/i/13/0402/h_1364915484_7381399_d41d8cd98f.png
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: а вот с безопасным
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: как у тя на последнем скрине
<Hanno4ka> iFalkorr: во-первых, может ты не залогинен в гугле, как следствие поиск не персонализирован, и как еще один вариант - режим инкогнито может быть включён
<iFalkorr> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/google-analytics-opt-out/fllaojicojecljbmefodhfapmkghcbnh
<iFalkorr> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/iba-opt-out-by-google/gbiekjoijknlhijdjbaadobpkdhmoebb
<iFalkorr> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/keep-my-opt-outs/hhnjdplhmcnkiecampfdgfjilccfpfoe
<iFalkorr> он у мну почти не персонализируется
<iFalkorr> уже несколько лет, как
<iFalkorr> с самого начала юзанья этого логина и незадолго до него
<iFalkorr> по крайней мере с помощью гугл аналитиков и ад-направленных куков
<iFalkorr> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/vanilla-cookie-manager/gieohaicffldbmiilohhggbidhephnjj
<iFalkorr> а это убивает все остальные лишние печеньки
<Hanno4ka> вот о чем я и говорила - у вас скрытие ваших поисков, я тоже могу просто создать новый аккаунт на гугле и естественно, что он никакого порно мне не покажет...
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: не.ты не понимаешь. это не скроет от гугла. это только ослабит его подсказчивость.сделает ее более плавной. но всеравно персональной
<iFalkorr> заметь скок у меня черных рамочек. потому что я сижу на 9gag каждый день на работе
<Hanno4ka> я там не сижу, но рамочек у меня не меньше
<iFalkorr> ты самый первый...или второй скрин посмотри
<iFalkorr> не ток по азиаткам
<NightPorter> Хай
<Hanno4ka> NightPorter: йаХ
<NightPorter> я все думаю насчет убунты )
<Hanno4ka> NightPorter: я тоже
<Hanno4ka> не могу перестать думать о ней...
<NightPorter> )
<NightPorter> сейчас у меня дебиан
<NightPorter> но думаю обратно переходить
<Hanno4ka> каждую минуту... даже когда на работе... думаю о ней...
<NightPorter> она у тебя стоит? )
<Hanno4ka> NightPorter: да она стоит... постоянно... и не падает... такая вот... убунту... она волшебная...
<Hanno4ka> ну все, мальчики, я домой
<Hanno4ka> NightPorter: было приятно поболтать
<NightPorter> удачи )
<andrex> !jabber > andrex
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, please see my private message
<[Raiden]> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0402/h_1364920696_8102208_6e8ee82ebe.png
<tagezi> мда, разница
<tagezi> [Raiden], что у тебя за ромбик синий с огоньком?
<tagezi> в трее
<[Raiden]> чат, как его
<[Raiden]> кутим
<tagezi> и кутим и квирк?
<[Raiden]> а рашен гирл не покажу, там  слишком откровенно
<[Raiden]> да
<tagezi> [Raiden], )) и самое главное никакие безопасные поиски не помогают )
<[Raiden]> это происки гугла имхо. Фильтрует нехороших женщин для сша
<aleksei`> эхх, не знаю менять свой athlon x2 3800+ на intel xeon 3050 или нет ...
<artus> менять канешн
<aleksei`> artus, я от тебя разрешения ждал ))
<andrex> да тут какбе очевидно что надо
<artus> там ток из за кеша в 2 метра уже стоит)
<aleksei`> тут очевидно что мамку надыбать надо под 775 )))
<iFalkorr> http://www.notebookcheck.net/Intel-Core-i5-3317U-Notebook-Processor.74464.0.html
<iFalkorr> http://www.notebookcheck.net/Intel-Core-i7-3517U-Notebook-Processor.74462.0.html
<iFalkorr> о, духи разума, вразумите
<iFalkorr> что лучше?
<artus> iFalkorr, грепай оверклокерс, доступнее чем там - врятли кто либо обсянит)
<Scrimmer> andrex: ты когданибудь спишь ?
<artus> andrex, неспать!!!
<Scrimmer> все, вопросов нет
<andrex> )
<aleksei`> а ещё мне в наследство достался джифорс гтх 260
<andrex> у меня тут фантом артуса стоит с обрезом, тока усну и не проснусь
<Scrimmer> артус вообще страшный
<andrex> а я нестрашный(
 * andrex ужасный
<artus> andrex, а у тя есть ржавая секира ужаса? :D
<Scrimmer> а скайрим, оказывается, довольно таки красивый
<Scrimmer> на максималке очень даже
<andrex> угу, без рукояти
 * andrex пошел искать квесты на форуме
<[Raiden]> http://img825.imageshack.us/img825/3645/13809656.jpg
<aleksei`> [Raiden], ты рисовал? ))
<[Raiden]> не, я думаю это фотка
<[Raiden]> а.. ну да, рисованием тоже можно назвать )
<aleksei`> эт же не лень кому-то было ...
<[Raiden]> у меня просто рисование асоциируется с фотошопами
<UNIm95> Пинг
<UNIm95> ping
<ubuntuhelp> UNIm95, Ну понг, и что?
<UNIm95> Фига себе
<UNIm95> а как так?
<UNIm95> только что в спящий режим через sudo pm-hibernate зашел
<UNIm95> заново загрузился а сессия активна
<korvin_> hello, world!
<NightPorter> Привет всем )
<NightPorter> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<NightPorter> подскажите как в дебиане отформатировать флешку?
<artus> тут че, канал дебиана?
<Sergey_IT> так установить нужную прогу и отформатировать
<[Raiden]> NightPorter:  fdformat
<bosyi> NightPorter, gparted
<[Raiden]> ой
<NightPorter> ага
<[Raiden]> мне подумалось что про дискету речь
<NightPorter> спасибо
<NightPorter> а что, не пойдет?
<[Raiden]> гпартед пойдёт
<[Raiden]> или мкфс
<NightPorter> а какие у дебиана каналы кроме ихнего koi8r?
<Sergey_IT>  [Raiden], ты когда последний раз дискету видел?
<[Raiden]> NightPorter: говорят в жабере кто-то есть
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: ) ну..
<[Raiden]> когда пыл ьна полке протирал
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], вот-вот, а у меня еще комп с досом в работе
<Sergey_IT> и там команда format )
<NightPorter> а начинать изучение линя лучше с дебиана или с убунты?
<aleksei`> NightPorter, с команд
<[Raiden]> в досе да, в лине была специальная fdformat
<aleksei`> точнеее сначала с установки и  настройки, а команды уже потом
<[Raiden]> NightPorter: кажись нашел mkfs.vfat -F 32 -n USBFLASH -I /dev/sdd1
<[Raiden]> sdd1 пример естественно
<Sergey_IT> NightPorter, начинай с книжек, не ошибешься
<NightPorter> а книжек каких?
<NightPorter> про линукс?
<Sergey_IT> NightPorter, это смотря что тебе нужно от линя
<[Raiden]> NightPorter: эти два дистра во многом одинаковы. По крайней мере на данный момен тразницы не много, кроме наличия юнити может быть.
<[Raiden]> ну и весрий \количества пакетов
<NightPorter> а в дебиан юнити нельзя поставить?
<korvin_> а смысл?
<[Raiden]> Ну, если кто-то собрал - можно , лень искать. Если не собрали - тоже можно, но придётся тратить время )
<[Raiden]> Я пока-что юнити видел попимо убуныт только на билдсервисе опенсусе
<[Raiden]> но специально не искал
<aleksei`> ладно, всем ночи
<[Raiden]> бб
<[Raiden]> NightPorter: Вобзможно в рамках убуныт общение повеселей будет. И вообещ спрашивать на ресурсе про конкретынй дист р, что лучше изучать - плохая стратегия )
<[Raiden]> опечатки
<NightPorter> да я так понимаю что тут сидят не только убунтоводы
<Sergey_IT> NightPorter, еще раз - все зависит от задач. Ты озвыч их
<[Raiden]> NightPorter: Ну, случается. 1 дебианщик точно есть.
<[Raiden]> как раз артус )
<NightPorter> офисные проги, мультимедиа, веб разработка
<NightPorter> но веб разработка пока на простом уровне
<Sergey_IT> ставь убунту 12.04 и не мучайся
<tagezi> [Raiden], да вроде баронос тоже на нём
<[Raiden]> Убунта чаще обновляется. Что обычно означает лучшую поддержку мультимедиа ))
<Sergey_IT> потом поменяешь, когда разберешься
 * tagezi тоже имеет дебиан на одной машине )
<[Raiden]> tagezi: да он чего-т оскакал по дистрам и форкам гнома, я так и не понял что он выбрал.
<[Raiden]> проснётся - спросим.
<[Raiden]> возможно он выбрал виндовс
<Sergey_IT> так кде же
<[Raiden]> )
<Sergey_IT> хотя баронесса могла и совратить неокрепшую душу )
<[Raiden]> Вот релизнут  кде5, как оно пойдёт сыпаться и глючить...
<[Raiden]> тоже начнём прыгать )
<tagezi> ну, уйдем на невеел .. или как там его, баян который ))
<[Raiden]> нетварь?
<[Raiden]> а..
<[Raiden]> этот, гаваи с опеннета
<NightPorter> Sergey_IT, я вроде уже убунту попробовал, поставил уже дебиан, но думаю что не готов )
<tagezi> Hawaii,
<tagezi> он тоже на qt5 разрабатывается
<Sergey_IT> это для экстремалов
<tagezi> хотя обещали что qt5 будут пилить под кде
<tagezi> типа что это самый самый проект из всех, типа любимый и самый дорогой и всй такое 5 этажей хвальбы и благодарностей
<Kyshtynbai> Если у юзера нет пароля, то залогинится он же не может же?
<[Raiden]> не может
<[Raiden]> но если очень захотеть...
<NightPorter> я на убунте принтер не смог настроить
<NightPorter> brother 2130
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> from chinese broters?
<[Raiden]> h пропустил )
<NightPorter> ну это частая проблема - печатает белые листы
<NightPorter> весь форум облазял, так и не решил проблему
<NightPorter> а на дебиане - отправляю на печать и вообще ноль внимания
<Sergey_IT> NightPorter, тип принтера поточнее дай
<NightPorter> brother 2130r
<NightPorter> http://market.yandex.ru/model.xml?modelid=7697705&hid=138608
<NightPorter> вот такой )
<Sergey_IT> http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/download_prn.html#HL-2130
<NightPorter> пробовал
<NightPorter> по инструкции все делал
<Sergey_IT> там и инструкция. У меня другой бразер - работает
<Sergey_IT> может где-то ошибся
<NightPorter> обидно что в минте на нем из коробки печатает
<NightPorter> никак нельзя оттуда поставить поддержку печати?
<Sergey_IT> да разберешься, должен работать
<[Raiden]> ды можно наверное.  пакеты должны быт ьсовместимы  с той версией убуныт накоторой та версия минта
<[Raiden]> или если что как раз начнеш ьосваивать пересборку\сборку из исходников пакета )
<NightPorter> с этими дистрибутивами вообще скоро свихнусь )
<[Raiden]> )
<NightPorter> все разные и все хороши по своему
<[Raiden]> ну вот такой венигрет.
<[Raiden]> Но вообще я бы советовал стараться решать проблемы в рамках одного.  Можеш ькстати выбрат ьминт как основной или  как перый. Его тоже достаточн одял изучения всего деб-базед семейства.
<Sergey_IT> линуксгрет
<[Raiden]> мясное ассорти из пингвинов
<NightPorter> а с него виртуалку запускать?
<[Raiden]> Ну можно и так. Если тебе надо разные дистры смотеть, виртуалка хороший вариант.  Правда косяки с железом так сложно оценить )
<[Raiden]> Ты можешь просот приходить сюда с минтом и не афишировать, 99% советов подойдут )
<NightPorter> а минт тот который дебиан минт?
<Sergey_IT> NightPorter, у меня на убунте 10.04 матричный эпсон на заработал... помучался немного, запустил через IBMомвский драйвер
<NightPorter> Sergey_IT, круто )
<[Raiden]> NightPorter: Да любой в общем-то. Если ты пр оприходить сюда, а если про устанвоку пакетов на убунту, то из лмде больше шансов что не поставятся.
<NightPorter> а вообще у большинства тут убунта?
<NightPorter> мне не совсем удобно переключаться между приложениями в убунте
<[Raiden]> ну по идее да.
<[Raiden]> правда не у всех с юнити
<Sergey_IT> NightPorter, ко всему можно привыкнуть
<Kyshtynbai> Зараза такая, эсэсэл не заводится на всфтпд.
<Kyshtynbai> vsftpd respawning too fast, stopped чтоб сие значило.
<artus> что vsftpd stopped, потому что respawning too fast
<Kyshtynbai> Спасибо, кэп).
<artus> да незачто) всегда пжалусто)
<Kyshtynbai> кажысь, поднялось.
<Kyshtynbai> хм. коснольный клиент ftp походу не умеет ftps.
<artus> lftp
<artus> оно умеет
<Kyshtynbai> Мерси, точно.
<Kyshtynbai> GnuTLS error -12: A TLS fatal alert has been received. все не слава б-гу.
<[Raiden]> ты просто нагуглил не то хавту
<[Raiden]> )
<Kyshtynbai> не иначе).
<[Raiden]> поворот не туда  (с) название фильма.
<Kyshtynbai> Пофиксил.
<kinder-pingvi> господа )
<Kyshtynbai> Ась?
<kinder-pingvi> никогда не снисходил мой взгляд на опенбокс/флюксбокс
<Kyshtynbai> Заманаешься
<artus> всех господ того, в 17м ...
<kinder-pingvi> недавно совершенно случайно был наткнулся на кранчбенг линукс.. убунта для древних машин....
<kinder-pingvi> и я просто приятно впечатлен !
<kinder-pingvi> композиторного менеджера для элементарных эффектов с головой хватает...
<artus> kinder-pingvi, а кто те сказал что кранч убунта и что он для древних машин? )))
<kinder-pingvi> и так быстро.. настолько шустро...
<kinder-pingvi> artus, ну в описании идеология дистрибутива - минимализм для маломощных компьютеров )
<kinder-pingvi> у них даже отдельно версия есть для машин без PAE
<kinder-pingvi> но я приятно почтен этим менеджером окон..
<kinder-pingvi> я гуглил.. ставил и то и то.. толком правда н углублялся..
<artus> и да, я долго рдал под столом когда на форуме бунты народ искал легикй дистр для 4х ядерного 4х гигового монстра, патаму што тупит юнити, сошлись всем кагалом школьников на паппи :D
<Kyshtynbai> Хехехе).
<artus> kinder-pingvi, коробка ня, жаль не разрабатываетцо больше )
<kinder-pingvi> В общем-то, пришел к некоторому выводу, что флюксбокс перспективней? на сколько я читал, опенбокс последняя версия была в 2011 году и больше не выпускали. А флюксбокс и по сей день есть. То есть перспективней посидеть недельку в мануале для
<kinder-pingvi> флюксбокса?
<artus> Kyshtynbai, могу круче подскадать вм , весит 200 кб , всех настроек вж 4ре конфига в одной дире ))
<Kyshtynbai> Куль).
<artus> вобщем pekwm пощупай) там есть печеньки)
<artus> и оно умеет в одно окно собирать ваааще все приложения как вкладки)
<kinder-pingvi> хм.. гугл интересные картинки показывает.
<kinder-pingvi> хочется на ноут что-то минималистичное и простое, но хотя бы с прозрачностью, чтобы conky не барыжно смотрелось )
<artus> ну тык прозрачность у них у всех есть)
<kinder-pingvi> ну.. да.. )
<artus> а производительность, ну прям как на голых иксах ))
<artus> шустрее не бывает ))
<kinder-pingvi> хочется что-то развивающееся.. вот за что я не люблю юнити - так это за отсутствие сортировки всех программ по категориям (то ли я слишком к КДЕ привык)
<artus> не считая тайтловые )
<kinder-pingvi> это ты о pekwm?)
<artus> угу
<kinder-pingvi> ня) надо попробовать) печеньки я люблю галетные :)
<artus> kinder-pingvi, но там прийдетцо конфиг покурить, благо там все в одном месте, вообще все ))
<artus> а если еще и все хоткеи выучиш, будеш вааще бох ))
<kinder-pingvi> если я софтину установлю.. нехитрый скрипт добавит её в список программ, ярлык в смысле?)
<artus> kinder-pingvi, можно и скриптом , можно и ручками , я как то просто не ставлю по 500 софтин) и всеравно юзаю быструю запускалку)
<artus> мышой тыцяю ток в сделать скрин и терминалку запустить с браузером) потому что лень прописать стартовалку
<artus> kinder-pingvi, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eIjuWPnNkx4
<kinder-pingvi> круто) я в восторге )
<kinder-pingvi> вот я еще очень люблю тени вокруг окон) меня это просто в экстаз приводит )
<kinder-pingvi> это же на неё тоже придется все плюшки (регулировка яркости, звука, индикатор батарейки) отдельно вешать?
<artus> там есть конфиг старт, кейс, меню, и еще один, кажись за оформляшку ответственный, вот в них пили че хош)
<artus> батарейки, яркости, и остальное - прекрасно живут в коньках с луа
<kinder-pingvi> а подробнее... коньки.. луа...
<kinder-pingvi> я же разбалованный КДЕ+юнити... где все апплеты.. еще с гнома 2го интегрейтед )
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Есть контакт.
<Kyshtynbai> Файрфоксеры, кто ещё не спит. Может есть такой плагин как в опере, при зажатой пкм и кручении колеса чтобы по списку вкладок перемещаться? Я фиг знает как это сформулировать ).
<tagezi> фоксом помоему только райден пользовался
<tagezi> хотя, мож кто-то ещё так извращается ))
<[Raiden]> я не знаю.
<Kyshtynbai> Хорошо. А такая тема, что при наводе на вкладку и кручении колеса, на эту вкладку перемещацца?
<[Raiden]> неа
<[Raiden]> во всех моих моих прогарммах это работает, кроме фф
<[Raiden]> ещё я слышал это поломали в гтк3, не скролятся колесом табы в гнмовских софтинах
<Kyshtynbai> Кажецца вроде есть такой плагин по ключевому слову wheel, щас попробую его поставитью
<[Raiden]> сам не проверял, слышал на канале федоры
<Kyshtynbai> Табы скролятся, правда чудно и не во всех приложениях). в гтк3.
<Kyshtynbai> Но тут другое. Тут как скажем, не знаю, есть ли такое в кедах, когда на значок приложения в панели задача наводишь и скроллишь, фокус перемещается на это приложение.
<Kyshtynbai> Ну то есть не кликаешь, а крутишь мышой. Удивительно, но это требует заметно меньше усилий :) .
<[Raiden]> ты такое нашел?
<[Raiden]> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/tab-wheel-scroll/
<[Raiden]> да, в кде такой скроллинг есть
<[Raiden]> в обоих таскбарах ))
<[Raiden]> я правда не пользуюсь.
<Kyshtynbai> Не, не то :(. Не пашет так как я имею ввиду.
<Kyshtynbai> Ладно, фиг с ней.
<Kyshtynbai> https://addons.mozilla.org/ru/firefox/addon/mousecontrol/?src=search уже кое-что. ПКМ пашет.
<tagezi> лан, ночи всем
<Kyshtynbai> бб.
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.ru/9/f/f/5/1/47c620909ee60830b7473771c55.jpg
<Kyshtynbai> эхехехе, картинка что надо).
#ubuntu-ru 2013-04-03
<[Raiden]> дохрена всего сделал за 6 минут. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=utDRYDnfbfo
<[Raiden]> не туда )
<tarokinoe> здоров всем! Такая проблема: evince для windows не печатает один pdf файл (внутри находится отсканированный документ), выходит только чистый лист лист. evince для Linux его печатает без проблем
<tarokinoe> отчего не печатает?
<[Raiden]> ну ты спросил
<[Raiden]> адобовский ридер поставь и печатай. Или багрепорт им пиши
<tarokinoe> я надеялся что может ктонибудь встречался уже с такой проблемой, и знает как ее решить, поэтому спросил.
<[Raiden]> попробуй ещё раз днём по мск. У нас сча почти 5 утра. )
<[Raiden]> Я перешел на okular
<tarokinoe> а чего не спим встоль позднее время?) или так рано встаешь)
<[Raiden]> не спится, смотрю бои мма на ютубе
<SnupBag> ну что говно, забаньте меня, гомики
<SnupBag> ну и че, бля?
<artus> @mode +b *!*@37.29.88.212
<artus> @mode +b SnupBag*!*@*
<NoOova> Доброе утро, господа
<Anton2d> С добрым обедом ;)
<NoOova> ну у кого обед а у кого 9:25 =)
<Anton2d> Офигеть, я их таки победил!
<Anton2d> Шорткаты на ctrl+доп кнопки мышки, для смены воркплейса ГШ. Ура, очередные костыли приделаны и работают ;)
<aleksei`> всем ку
<artus> Hanno4ka, проснулась? ))
<Hanno4ka> artus: да, а что?
<artus> эт хорошо же )
<|rapidsp|> вспугнул
<artus> каакая она пугливая ))
 * Hanno4ka щупает корицу
<|rapidsp|> в поисках новых веществ? :)
<Hanno4ka> угу
<|rapidsp|> нужна будет пластиковая карточка и купюра
<|rapidsp|> (я в еино видел)
<|rapidsp|> *кино
<Anton2d> птица не курится ;)
<artus> Anton2d, слабак, высушить, размолоть, и все прекрасно куритцо )
<|rapidsp|> куритцо превращается в коритцо :)
<Hanno4ka> http://habrahabr.ru/post/175191/
<Hanno4ka> хорошие новости однако))
<Anton2d> да ну, имхо мс-магазин приложений (через годик другой), еще покажет валву где ракам зимовать, хотя посмотрим-посмотрим
<Anton2d> Я думаю вальве вообще скатится к консоли на линуксе.
<|rapidsp|> параллельные миры какие то...
<CheGu> Ожидается, что особого различия между дистрибутивом “Steam Linux” и установленным на Ubuntu клиентом Steam не будет.
<CheGu> лол
<artus> че лол?
<artus> оттестят репы и будут уже с предустановленым выдавать, че лол то?
<Anton2d> лол в том а нафиг тогда их дистриб нужен кому-то вообще, если он на убунте также будет пахать.
<artus> ну а нафиг тогда тонны дистрос пиленые под де? те же яйца , руки чтоль отсохнут поставить кеды или lxde самому?
<artus> *в
<artus> че не лолкает на кубунты, лубунты и остальную ересь? )) а ткже минты и иже с ними
<Anton2d> одно дело ставить де, другое apt-get steam написать
<artus> разницы ваааще никакой
<Anton2d> хотя у меня именно так и ставился ГШ на убунту ;)
<Anton2d> а стим кстати в убунте в стандартных репах уже или в валвоских ?
<artus> мож они сразу запилят к финалу тефолто запуск стима со своей оболочкой аля медиацент какой нить, который прийдетцо ручками вкорячивать на обычные бунты, так что все норм, прогрес идет, непонятно правда куда, но идет)
<artus> валвовские , в стандартных репах бунты ваще нифига нет)
<artus> Anton2d, и да, ппа это нифига не стандартные репы))
<artus> так, поделки не дающие никакой гарантии ))
<Anton2d> Хотя если сделают аля XBMC - то может очень даже гут будет, но тут много вопросов, например если они еще будут делать приставку и продавать её, профит от продаж может уменшится.
<Anton2d> Или они уже отказались от своих идей с приставкой ?
<artus> почему уменьшитцо? система в базибоксе которую не сломают кривые руки - это же круть
<artus> Anton2d, пример закрытой для сломать пользователем бубунты - нексента - там чтоб добратцо до поломать - ежа родить надо ))
<Anton2d> Круть конечно. Но если параллельно они будут поддерживать стим для убунты и пр.дистров, то много кто подумает покупать ли приставку.
<artus> Anton2d, а аля XBMC у них есть в клиенте стима, если б оно запускалось при старте системы сразу - класная игровая машинка получаетцо
<artus> для консоли - то что нужно
<artus> Anton2d, народ ща берут дроидосвистки как замену пк - потому что посерфить, погамать, фильм посмотреть - все что надо среднестатистическому пользователю на данный момент
<Anton2d> Ладно, я стим даже не ставил еще. Не вижу там интересых для меня игр.
<l-ectrik> artus: а что за нексент?
<artus> и не забывай - вероятность навернуть бубунту - как против ветра помочитцо, а если будет базибокс да предустановки , да разворачиватцо из той же сквашфс - фиг сломаеш) и гемора никакого )
<artus> l-ectrik, схд
<artus> l-ectrik, минус ток 1н, в фри версии ограничение на масив в 18тер )
<artus> а лицуха стоит денех, и не то чтоб малых (((
<Anton2d> Тогда еще есть интересное направление - сразу телевизор с мощным процом и видео и с операционкой на борту для броузинга, скайпинга гаминга, торрентинга и т.п.
<artus> Anton2d, дык есть уже ))
<SergeyIT> и встроенным мобильным телефоном
<artus> 2 ядра , дроид, и скайпинги, и броузинги ) при желании тонкий клиент - полноценная рабочая машина)
<Anton2d> фигасе, но с 3д гирами  там я думаю болт... ?
<Anton2d> *играми
<artus> Anton2d, делаем обвязки для дома, народ сейчас вообще ставит в чуланах стойки, и там пару тройку серверов, 1н -схд, второй - виртуализация, и только шнурки разводит к точкам подключения терминалок)
<SergeyIT> ребята, все будет в очках
<artus> Anton2d, и в таком варианте берем старенький неттоп на древнем атоме с гигом рама, и гамаем в 3й крузис на ультрах :)
<Anton2d> хотя если взлетят всякие onlive - то и с 3д играми будет всё хорошо даже на дохлом железе.
<artus> Anton2d, на планшетке я солидворкс гонял и автокад ) причем на 2.3 дроиде и памяти всего 512)
<Anton2d> планшетка - терминалом всмысле выступала ?
<artus> так что те кто не хотят заморачиватцо - идут в отказ от меганаварочаных компов в каждой комнате))
<artus> Anton2d, угу
<artus> Anton2d, эт я ксеновкий апп тестил
<Anton2d> Да тут плюсы конечно, что настраиваешь все чё надо на одной ОС, а юзаешь хоть на холодильнике хоть на телевизоре.
<artus> причем тестил по вайвайке, из дома, ходя на сервак в офисе ) тормозов и лагов ваааще никаких небыло)
<artus> Anton2d, esxi с развернутыми образами - и твори че хош
<Anton2d> Я тут посмотрел что может openvnc - слёзы одни а не управление рабочим столом ;) RDP конечно быстрее, но один фиг некомфортно
<Anton2d> И это во времена когда космические корабли .... по 100 мегабитке можно спокойно передавать фулХД без тормозов. ;(
<artus> фул хд и по вайвайке можно передавать
<Anton2d> вот вот
<Anton2d> хотя фулХД нежатое врятли влезет в вай-вай
<artus> Anton2d, а че, n с его как минимум 150 уже слабее сотки? ))
<artus> я тестил прова через н - 98 метров, на спидтесте) больше шнурок не позволял :D
<Anton2d> c n не встречался на практике.  Можно посчитать сколько фулхд кушет 1920*1080*3 =
<artus> и нифига ты не посчитаеш таким макаром )) ваааще нифига
<Anton2d> нежатое
<artus> потому что я те могу на фул хд выдать как и 3 мегабита поток битрейта, так и 25
<artus> среднее валяющееся в сети - около 8
<artus> чего как по мне - ну прямо заглаза
<Anton2d> Да, но я про нежатое. Я к тому что кто виноват что внц  не тянет: алгоритмы сжатия, алгоритмы граббинга десктопа или кто?
<Anton2d> Веть в теории даже простое lzw какое-нибуть должно тянуть передачу раб. стола, ан нет фиг вам.
<Anton2d> Ладно, воркать надо же.
 * andrex опять все интересное пропустил...
<CuHTe3> Привет всем! =)
<Hanno4ka> синтез, и что ты синтезируешь?
<andrex> буквы
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, и любопытная ты!
 * mdma же
<Hanno4ka> так девушкам положено быть любопытными))))))
<andrex> любоытной Hanno4ka нос оторвали)
<andrex> или нет ещё?
<CuHTe3> Hanno4ka: Всё начиная от атомов и заканчивая мыслями. =)
<SergeyIT> CuHTe3, значит элементарные частицы слабо?
<CuHTe3> В смысле?
<SergeyIT> CuHTe3, "начиная от атомов"
<SergeyIT> и с мыслями похоже не очень (
<CuHTe3> С элементарными частицами не очень
<SergeyIT> а атомы на чем синтезируешь?
<aleksei`> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<aleksei`> ((
<CuHTe3> На себе =)
<SergeyIT> CuHTe3, альтернативщик что ли?
<CuHTe3> Нет, punk в прошлом
<Hanno4ka> подскажите плизё у меня на цинамоне не лочится экран, что можно сделать?
<SergeyIT> плизё еще не пришел
<SergeyIT> может сильвуплю его заменит, но его тоже нет (
<Hanno4ka> ну так как?
<SergeyIT> а ты как в старые времена с ТВ, но монитору стукни, может и залочится
<Hanno4ka> ладно. есть ли команда для тока из консоли?
<Hanno4ka> *лока
<SergeyIT> а настроек горячих клавиш нет?
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Понг.
<CuHTe3> Аааа... что делать??? Звук перестал регулироваться с помощью горячих клавиш на ноуте..
<CuHTe3> Ползунок движется но громкость не меняется
<SergeyIT> после чего перестал?
<CuHTe3> Да хз.. вчера началось, сначала микрофон не отображался
<CuHTe3> потом штекер воткнул - появилось
<CuHTe3> попробую рестартнуться
<nicloay> ктонить пробовал digitalocean ?
 * CuHTe3 Фууух.. все норм
<Hanno4ka> http://habrahabr.ru/post/175189/ ну вот, мне кажется. что скоро все дружно пересядим на линукс)))
<mdma> а разве здесь все и так не на Линуксе?
<Hanno4ka> я имела не конкретно членов канала. а вообще людей в мире
<mdma> хорошая опечатка
<Hanno4ka> то есть? где я опечаталась?
<mdma> *ввиду
<Hanno4ka> да. а имела _ввиду_ .... (и всё остальное по тексту)
<mdma> дома кому нужно поставит пираченный автокад
<mdma> а на фирме за эту прогу все равно платить нужно
<aleksei`> на фирме за всё платить нужно
<mdma> за ОС не нужно
<aleksei`> ну только это
<mdma> за офис
<aleksei`> хотя со временем могут придумать и это
<|rapidsp|> секретарше
<Hanno4ka> я там, конечно, не вникала в лицензию... но суть же не в этом, а вообще, я думаю, что если человек поставил линукс и заботится о чистоте сисемы, не будет ставить пиратченую версию. я вот лучше одам 20 баксов и буду спать спокойно, и могу отдать, т.к. не
<Hanno4ka> потратила все деньги на покупку оси
<[Raiden]> Как всё замечательно.
<[Raiden]> только софт котоырй ставит средний юзер винды варещынй, стоит за 1r$
<[Raiden]> 1k
<[Raiden]> p*
<[Raiden]> тфу, з в общем, вместо щ
<[Raiden]> Не все конечно, сча компов стало ощутимо больше чем раньше и многим кроме яндекса и скайпа ваще ничего не нужно.
<nicloay> хрен там, я с мака не собираюсь слзаить, недавно решил обновить убунту на старом ноутбуке, сразу вспомнил секс про wifi карточку и прочие ништяки, поработать в итоге не удалось.
<Hanno4ka> и как на маке после убунты?
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Ну, линукс конечно слабо готов к конечнмоу юзу. Да и некогда его готовить, кто умеет писать код - заняты форками
<[Raiden]> Так что от юзера требуется допил руками, как ни крути
<[Raiden]> И желательно грамотность в выборе железа
<Hanno4ka> мне просто кажется, что бужет жутко неудорбно. меня, например, в винде консоль просто добила, это тихий ужас, никакой истории, на все окошко не развернуть, несколько вкладок не сделать, да и перейсти с одного диска на второй вообще геморно
<[Raiden]> там консоль нужна крайне редко.
<Hanno4ka> никаких тебе там ни грепов, нифиндов и тем более апт!гет инсталл
<Hanno4ka> хм... я вот постоянно пользуюсь консолью и на работе у нас у каждого даже не винде открыта консоль - а всё дело в git
<[Raiden]> ну тогда вот, может пригодится http://sourceforge.net/projects/conemu/
<[Raiden]> греп там есть, только зовётся финд и попроще. А в повершелле куча функций для поиска.
<[Raiden]> В прочем, это лучше на канал виндовс )
<Hanno4ka> да не знаю... у меня к винде почему-то выработалось стойкое отвращение
<[Raiden]> Надо же, мате обновился
<Hanno4ka> просто не хочется потратить 1000+ денег на мак и потом тоже плеваться...
<[Raiden]> Что касается мака, то мне не хочется по той же причине. Мне дорого. Я пользователь десктопа и думаю обновить текущий до следущей архитектуры от интел - haswell
<[Raiden]> Это будет дешево и быстро
<[Raiden]> Я уж молчу что у меня твтюнеру и звуковухе больше 10 лет )
<[Raiden]> с маками всё это не требуется, там просто надо платить за новое.
<baronos> [Raiden]: как то можно в вайне сделать, чтоб игры созранения кидали вдуругую папку, а не в /home?
<baronos> х*
<[Raiden]> baronos: можно, winecfg - вид и интеграция - папки
<[Raiden]> не знаю подействует ли на все, но рейнджеры хранят в документах
<[Raiden]> В оконном менеджере Marco появилась опция для открытия новых окон в центре экрана;  - metacity прогрессирует )
<baronos> [Raiden]: Благодарю :)
<Hanno4ka> подскажите плиз по настройкам клавиатуры. хочу добавить 3 ряд для печатания всяких редких символов (© ½ etc) вот в найстройках поставила выбор третьего ряда на кнопку меню, но всё равно никак не печатаются эти символы. что делать?
<Hanno4ka> о, нашла
<Hanno4ka> Разные параметры совместимости → Включить дополнительные типографские символы --- это решение
<Anton2d> Hanno4ka, научи печатать длинное тире, короткое тире и типографские кавычки
<Anton2d> — тире я научился а остальное где поглядеть
<Hanno4ka> «»
<Hanno4ka> эти7
<Anton2d> да
<Hanno4ka> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5673498/ Anton2d
<[Raiden]> можно ещё печатать через таблицу символов и копипаст.  Например gucharmap
<Anton2d> и короткое тире, еще надо, вообще бы список бы, символов для Compose Key
<Hanno4ka> а вообще почитай тут, тут ещё много полезного http://habrahabr.ru/post/175075/
<Hanno4ka> ½ м²
<Anton2d> Ага списобо вот «Compose, 1, 2 → ½. Compose, <, < → «. Compose, O, c → ©. Compose, s, s → §.»
<Anton2d> Вот бы список всего возможного по композе кей.
<[Raiden]> kcharselect  ещё
<Hanno4ka> вот у меня такая - http://ipic.su/5bmf.png 3 уровень включается на кнопку контекстного меню - всё равно ни разу его не использовала на клаве
<Anton2d> блин в упор не могу найти короткое тире, которое по длинн емежду — и -
<Hanno4ka> - это знак переноса или дефис, так?
<Hanno4ka> — длинное тере, это тоже понятно
<Hanno4ka> а вот зачем короткое? и когда оно используется?
<Anton2d> - дефис. — тире. Есть еще символ для например перечисления периода 10-15 - вот тут
<Hanno4ka> ясно
<baronos> ура, твиттер снова в джаббер приходит :)
<Hanno4ka> Anton2d: а нажми compose и - 2 раза
<Anton2d> нот ворк ;( ­три раза получается — а 2 раза — ничего.
<Hanno4ka> Anton2d: а - 2 раза и точку?
<Hanno4ka> Anton2d: http://hermit.org/Linux/ComposeKeys.html
<Anton2d> 40–50°C — отлично, работает!
<Anton2d> Пасиб, от куда узнала ?
<Anton2d> ага, вижу таблицу.
 * Hanno4ka всегда рада погуглить за других… главное, чтобы время было
<Hanno4ka> ну не знаю, то ли у меня хистори поиска такое, то ли я хорошо составляю запросы. обычно, если не нахожу ответа на первой странице результатов, в интернете вообще по искомой тематике ничего нету…
<Anton2d> я искал про композе кей, нашел вот чё http://habrahabr.ru/post/80091/
<baronos> а я зато ем булочки с брусникой и пью тувинский хан чай :P
<Anton2d> ‰) можно теперь придумывать смайлики. А лцчше всё таки пойти доделать ворк.
<Hanno4ka> Anton2d: я теперь гораздо быстрее набинраю троеточие)))
<Anton2d> угу, полезная табличка …
<Hanno4ka> ø_ø
<Hanno4ka> Anton2d: что-то у меня не очень получается компосе использовать (
<Hanno4ka> нужно изначально на латинскую раскладку переключить_
<Hanno4ka> ?
<Anton2d> ага переключать на инглиш раскладку приходится, не очень удобно, но главное работает. :₎
<Anton2d> ₈₎
<Anton2d> РРРаботать !
<Hanno4ka> что за адские смайлики пошли…
<Hanno4ka> Anton2d: а ты не в курсе, как сделать текст зачёркнутым?
<|rapidsp|> тонкий маркер + линейка
<|rapidsp|> я так делаю...
<Anton2d> Думаю это фишка хтмл, в уникоде помоему фиг-вам.
<Hanno4ka> ненене, как-то тут было такое… надо поискать
<Hanno4ka> там перед вводом буквы спецсимвол какой-то ставится
<Anton2d> ¦–) вот же блин забава, етить а всего-то мне нужно было короткое тире и «ёлочки»
<SergeyIT> кто то прочитал наконец про композе кей... что следующее
<Hanno4ka> как написать зачёркнутый текст? знаю, что есть управляющие символы юникода, который доставляют ударения например до или после воодимой буквы
<|rapidsp|> &#822а так не работает?
<|rapidsp|> &#822;или так
<|rapidsp|> похоже нет :)
<Anton2d> &#822a - у меня так терминал умер
<|rapidsp|> ))
<Hanno4ka> открою секрет — это чисто для html, эскейпит последовательности или отрисовывает спецсимволы.
<Hanno4ka> а вот этот же символ, но средствами юникода…
<|rapidsp|> ну эту мысль выше уже высказывали
<Hanno4ka> ☢
<Hanno4ka> ☭
<adskifbiz> коллеги, подскажите, можно ли назначить для отдельного пользователя его системную папку не в home а на другом диске, например.
<|rapidsp|> самое простое симлинком
<|rapidsp|> или в управлении пользователями в ГУИ
<adskifbiz> В управлении пользователями я что-то не нашел такого. Раньше было
<|rapidsp|> хм... в кедах есть....
<|rapidsp|> 12.04
<adskifbiz> я в гноме каком-то
 * baronos KDE Wins
<|rapidsp|> )
<|rapidsp|> adskifbiz: ну там какие нибудь свойства пользователя есть?
<Anton2d> usermod --help
<Anton2d> -d, --home HOME_DIR           new home directory for the user account
<adskifbiz> Свойста есть. На мало. Пароль и морда
<Anton2d> Возможно нужно разлогинится, и делать это из под рута или другого юзера, хотя точно не помню, может и так сработает.
<|rapidsp|> ну из под другого - очень желательно
<adskifbiz> Спасибо.. потыкаю из под рута
<Anton2d> а почему, не симлинком то ?
<adskifbiz> да тоже вариант
<adskifbiz> мне вообще вайн хотелось допихать и кучу дряни попробовать. А там дохрена гигов надо
<adskifbiz> вот и думаю, или отдельного пользователя на другой диск вынести, тут места не хватит
<adskifbiz> а если к этому пользователю вайна симлинком на другой диск вынести???
 * Hanno4ka уже совсем запуталась в линках
<Anton2d> Симлинк в хомдир на тот каталог где вайн хранит свой хлам должен помоч
<baronos> тут разве не меняеться хом папка? http://dl.dropbox.com/u/61252137/2013-04-03.1365001590_shot.png
<Anton2d> да и тут меняется и тут: usermod -d
<baronos> да, поменять юзеру хомяка просто оказалось :)
<adskifbiz> baranos - это ты где нашел?? В гноме?
<Anton2d> я видел это и в юнити в и ГШ
<andrex> baronos, как тебя не ковекабт только)
<andrex> ю
<baronos> adskifbiz: установи если не стоит gnome-system-tools там должен установиться параметры пользователей и в нем в дополнительных есть эта фича
<baronos> andrex: писатели, че сказать :D
<Anton2d> баранОС - это будет кодовое название следующей версии убунты, с урезаным всем и одной кнопкой посередине %)
<adskifbiz> и заставкой в виде новых ворот
<baronos> в убунту вроде как установлен дефолтом этот Параметры пользователей
<Anton2d> М̶ы̶ н̶е̶нашли как з̶а̶ч̶ё̶р̶к̶и̶в̶а̶т̶ь̶ буквы ;)
<Hanno4ka> я ̶д̶у̶р̶̶а
<sharikoff> Самокритично..
<andrex> sharikoff, ку
<sharikoff> Прива
<Hanno4ka> я точно дура — опаздываю на автобус(
<andrex> ни че страшного подождеш другой xD
<Hanno4ka> ага, но до него более часа
<sharikoff> @op
<sharikoff> @deop
<andrex> а я так проверяю..
<andrex> @whoami
<ubuntuhelp> AndreX
<sharikoff> @voice  nexusreglog рекламма в quit
<andrex> правда по хосту автоматом идентит
<sharikoff> С планшета не фонтан..
<artus> sharikoff, чы чагой? ))
<andrex> он седня злой)
<sharikoff> artus: ку
<artus> ку) ты уже за дефолтные куиты пальцем грозиш? ))
<sharikoff> Они на то и дефолные чтоб их менять :)
<sharikoff> Как называется штука которая хавает что с другой стороны кабель сетевой вынули
<sharikoff> Из 3 букв слово аббревиатура
<sharikoff> Есть база
<sharikoff> Полный бекап не влазит никуда
<sharikoff> Т е таких носителей нет
<sharikoff> Как минимизировать потери в случае краха в час
<sharikoff> Т е чтоб пришлось бы восстанавливать всего часовую дельту
<sharikoff> Кто готов отвечать?
<sharikoff> Щас тест на профпригодность проведем
<sharikoff> artus: ?
<sharikoff> andrex: ?
<artus> sharikoff, отвлекли
<sharikoff> Отмазка засчитана
<artus> не, у меня тут с ресом война ))
<artus> но один фиг ты мне моск взорвал) я завалил твой тест :D и отмазка о том что я не сплю 3и сутки не засчитываетцо ))
<andrex> делать резервирование только изменений, и при крахе подкатывать бд до состояния перед крахом
<andrex> перфое фз
<andrex> первое
<artus> собсно мона промежуточную в дельтафайлу писать , я правда не вдавался в подробности как то, а ее уже потом востанавливать
<artus> и ваще я ппц хочу спать
<artus> и гуглить мне тож не хоца :D
<tagezi> Сарва Мангалам )
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: пинг
<SKonst> где-то должен был быть понг
<andrex> небудет)
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: у тебя если выбрать русскую раскладку работают комбинации типа ctrl+alt+T?
<tagezi> он походу в зависе )
<Kyshtynbai> baronos: Неа
<Kyshtynbai> только на инглишь надо переключаццо.
<baronos> jr
<baronos> ок
<Anton2d> baronos, есть такое и у меня. Выясняли же уже, что сломано теперь это в гноме
<Anton2d> Если кто победит — памятник тому!
<Anton2d> А я зато решил проблему как сделать хоткей клавиша+моузебуттонХ на переключение рабочих столов, как в компизе было.
<Anton2d> ну и вообще научился делать любые хоткеи в сочетании мыш+клава утилиткой xbindkeys
<Anton2d> Я забыл, а как дела с этим  (если выбрать русскую раскладку работают комбинации типа ctrl+alt+T?) в юнити обстоят ?
<rapidsp> в кедах таких проблем нет ))
<Anton2d> про кеды я не спрашивал!
<rapidsp> )
<Anton2d> и сделай ка в кедах (любые хоткеи в сочетании мыш+клава) из коробки ? У меня не вышло
<rapidsp> например?
<rapidsp> а понл
<rapidsp> не замарачивался ни разу, ща посмотрим
<Anton2d> помоему это только компиз умел, или костыли. Например (ctrl+mousebutton) повесить куда-нибудь...
<rapidsp> не... вроде нет
<rapidsp> но оно ж не надо! :)
<rapidsp> я первый раз услышал о таких специфических хотелках :)
<Anton2d> есть нужда, vbox перехватывает почти всю клаву, а мыш+клава пашет
<tagezi> а мне всегда нравилась фраза насчет кастылей.. вот если он намертво привязан к плечу, то не кастыль, а если захотел взял , захотел не взял, то кастыль )
<Anton2d> Ну костыль — очень точное определения всех наших скриптов.
<rapidsp> Anton2d: предварительно жмем правый стрл и далее жмем че надо
<tagezi> но если он в компиз намертво, то всё хорошо, и не кастыль )
<Anton2d> rapidsp, в kwin ?
<rapidsp> Anton2d: ну если у тебя фокус в vbox
<tagezi> rapidsp, он не читал, не растраивай его, чел так долго старался
<Anton2d> щаз проверим
<Anton2d> rapidsp, не работает, у меня хост кей - menu
<rapidsp> ye tuj pyfxbn
<rapidsp> ну его значит
<rapidsp> по дефолту у них же стрл
<tagezi> угу
<tagezi> даже в окошке написано
<rapidsp> в вмваре точно работает
<tagezi> да и в вб тоже
<rapidsp> в вбоксе не пробовал
<Anton2d> мешает он этот контрл мне, меню лучше. Короче костыли работают и это главное.
 * tagezi думает что каждый издевается над своей системой как он хочет
<rapidsp> шокировал помню виндоюзеров, когда у меня линух кубиком в винду переворачивался )
<rapidsp> в фулл скрин
<tagezi> габилен кажись любил 78 вкладку в фаерфоксе открывать жестами мыши =))
<baronos> это плагин гном сеттинг демон сломан
<Anton2d> baronos, в юнити тоже так ?
<Anton2d> Решения до сих пор нету ?
<Anton2d> Очень уж не приятная мелоч
<baronos> если через дконф поменять на букву русскую это приводит к краху де
<Anton2d> что поменять на букву русскую ? Тоесть сделать два хоткея для инглиша и для руссиша ?
<baronos> создать раскладку с энглишем, а через дконф поменять на русскую букву то система падает
<baronos> точнее де падает наглухо
<Anton2d> понятно
<baronos> помогает только сброс этого хоткея
<Anton2d> виснет при вызове хоткея с русской буквой ?
<Anton2d> baronos, а если так? https://dl.dropbox.com/u/34188596/Screenshot%20from%202013-04-04%2000%3A50%3A28.png
<Anton2d> я сейчас боюсь пробовать у меня 100500 всего открыто в системе ;)
<baronos> вот так http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2fALE87AAAY&feature=youtu.be
<Anton2d> понял спасиб, а как я пробовал ?
<Anton2d> скрин выше
<Kyshtynbai> Стрялять-колотить. ftps пашет но только с локальными юзерами 0_о. А с вирутальными не пашет :( .
<Anton2d> baronos, а если так? https://dl.dropbox.com/u/34188596/Screenshot%20from%202013-04-04%2000%3A50%3A28.png
<baronos> Anton2d: я в курсе про это.
<Anton2d> В смысле, а результат то какой ?:
<Anton2d> Пробовал так делать, не пашет просто или тоже падает ?
<baronos> все работает
<Anton2d> тоесть прямо там переключаешся на русскую и вводиш комбинацию кеев.
<Anton2d> Что работает ?
<Anton2d> Тоесть как я если сделать два шортката на русск и англ - то оба пахать будут ?
<baronos> угу
<Anton2d> Офигеть! Гениально. Как работу доработаю попробую тоже.
<Anton2d> Это я правда чисто случайно решил попробовать впишет ли он туда русскую комбинацию, не проверял даже.
<Kyshtynbai> !ftp
<ubuntuhelp> FTP клиенты: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - см. так же !FTPd
<[Raiden]> (͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
<[Raiden]> \﻿ (•◡•) /
<tagezi> =)
<Anton2d> А кружку пива пенного слабо нарисовать с ручкой, строки так в три ? %)
<[Raiden]> (ง'̀-'́)ง
<[Raiden]> кружку не умею )
<tagezi> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36566
<Anton2d> ну надо в несколько строк
<tagezi> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36561 =))))))))))
<tagezi> вальве скоро купит убунту )
<tagezi> такими темпами )
<Anton2d> они ХЛ2 в стим еще не загнали ? Я всё жду что бы стим попробовать.
<[Raiden]> о , кде
<[Raiden]> Я только домой пришел , пропустил
<tagezi> [Raiden], ну я пока не вижу обновлений у себя
<[Raiden]> если соберут, напишут на http://www.kubuntu.org/
<tagezi> [Raiden], ты 13.04 себе будешь ставить?
<[Raiden]> ну в конце апреля точно буду, пока нет
<[Raiden]> можно уже и сча, в общем-то. Но лень пока.
<tagezi> [Raiden], а ты будешь с нуля ставить или обновлять?
<[Raiden]> наверное с 0
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/news/643641
<[Raiden]> у меня 3.8
<Scrimmer> утречко всем
<andrex> угу утречко
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36571
<[Raiden]> привет
<NightPorter> какой пароль в джаббере ubuntu вводить?
<andrex> спроси у них
<[Raiden]> на жабер ру или где?
<andrex> конфа не официальная какбе
<NightPorter> ага
<NightPorter> там
<NightPorter> а официальная где?
<[Raiden]> там нет пароля
<NightPorter> я решил пока вернуться на убунту ))
<andrex> тут
<andrex> )
<Anton2d> [Raiden], я пвтался найти пароль от них, нинашёл
<Anton2d> А пароль оно трясёт
<[Raiden]> я там вишу, без пароля
<NightPorter> а какая официальная конфа?
<andrex> nfv yt gfhjkm f xnj nj nbgf rfgxb ye;yj gjccskrt gthtqnb b ddtcnb xnj d ytq
<NightPorter> в джаббере ведь есть тоже
<andrex> там не пароль а что то типа капчи поссылке переходищ и вводиш что там просят
<Anton2d> клиентом каким, я кутимом пробовал - нифига
<[Raiden]> кутим
<Anton2d> тьфу ну не увидел я ссылок и капч, непоглазам было видемо
<[Raiden]> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0403/h_1365015832_8446837_6d8da8a006.png
<[Raiden]> голос только надо выпросить у опов
<Anton2d> Щаз покажу что у меня происходит ;)
<baronos> через weechat+bitlbee+jabber норм на капчу посылает
<NightPorter> как решить неразрешимые зависимости?
<Anton2d> они же неразрешимые, их нельзя решить ;)
<Anton2d> [Raiden], сломался кутим, теперь вообще i/o error вылазит, фтопку его
<[Raiden]> твоё дело...
<Anton2d> Я максимум квест доходил до того, что оно коннектилось к u@c.j.r и трясло пароль.
<baronos> кутим подвластен только молнепускателю :)
<baronos> Anton2d: пиджин нормально ходил на капчу.
<Anton2d> вот его еще не пробовал, попробуем.
<[Raiden]> Ну в общем, нету там пароля
<[Raiden]> а ио эррор навервает мысли о хдд
<Anton2d> не ;) ... там вылазит от кутима окошко он поломанный похожа на ГШ с джаббером. Емпати кстати вообще на неё не заходит сейчас, а раньше пароль трясло. Это я перепутал с кутимом.
<Anton2d> вот мой пруф про пароль ;) https://dl.dropbox.com/u/34188596/Screenshot%20from%202013-04-04%2002%3A27%3A29.png
<baronos> эипати не арбайтен
<[Raiden]> Эмпати я удалил сразу как увидел. Так что оставлю без коментариев.
<Anton2d> дак, на другие конфы он ходит однако в джаббер, хотя сам он конечно ацтой
<baronos> он нормальный, но конфы с капчей на нем не работают, он не перенаправляет на страницу с капчей.
<Anton2d> тьфу блин, а я тыркался полчаса гуглил пароль ;)
<baronos> в эмпати 3,6/3,8 не проверял. а вот с 3,4 проблема
<baronos> ставь пиджин. ну или вичат с битлби
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36561
<[Raiden]> да да, нормальный, только не работает.
<[Raiden]> :)
<baronos> оо, ща попробую эмпаати+битлби :D
<andrex> Anton2d, да поставь psi уже
<Anton2d> я вообще ИМ не использую, только скайп по работе, это был експеримент с жаббер конфами. Буду по-пробовать пидгин сначала.
<[Raiden]> у меня кутим 0.3.1 если что.
<[Raiden]> с пиджином тоже не возникало проблем на жабер ру
<Anton2d> [Raiden], https://dl.dropbox.com/u/34188596/Screenshot%20from%202013-04-04%2002%3A35%3A16.png
<Anton2d> мяхко говоря версия моя устарела ?
<[Raiden]> 0.3.1 находится в разработке. Н оу меня работает. Больше мне нечего добавить
<NightPorter> http://s020.radikal.ru/i700/1304/a5/fe93cb7f54d3.jpg
<NightPorter> как это решить?
<rapidsp> тест
<ubuntuhelp> rapidsp, Ну понг, и что?
<baronos> NightPorter: sudo apt-get install -f
<Anton2d> [Raiden], там вообще конфа живая, активная, адекватная или как у нас? Есть ради чего ломицца ?
<NightPorter> то есть ставить через консоль?
<NightPorter> а какая репа у хрома?
<tagezi> у чего?
<NightPorter> pidgin лучше empathy?
<NightPorter> для джаббера
<tagezi> вичат рулит )
<NightPorter> tagezi, у google chrome
<tagezi> NightPorter, он сам её прописывает, скачай деб и не парься
<NightPorter> так я скачал деб
<tagezi> ну и поставь его
<NightPorter> окрываю и у меня эта ошибка
<baronos> NightPorter: скачай *deb хрома через консоль sudo dpkg -i chrome.deb && sudo apt-get install -f
<tagezi> да ты ему вроде это сказал )
<baronos> хмм, странно, у меня лаг попер :)
<Anton2d> а через gdebi пробовал ? Он же трясет либу в зависимости какуюто у тебя ?
<tagezi> у него очень странная картинка на радикале )
<NightPorter> dpkg: ошибка при обработке параметра google-chrome-stable (--install):
<NightPorter>  проблемы зависимостей — оставляем не настроенным
<baronos> sudo apt-get install -f
<Anton2d> └──▶ apt-cache search libudev
<Anton2d> libudev0 - udev library
<Anton2d> есть такое
<Anton2d> Version: 175-0ubuntu9.3
<baronos> !enter > Anton2d
<ubuntuhelp> Anton2d, please see my private message
<NightPorter> не получается )
<baronos> O_o
<Anton2d> NightPorter, Ты эту libudev0 пробовал поставить ? sudo apt-get install libudev0 ? https://dl.dropbox.com/u/34188596/Screenshot%20from%202013-04-04%2002%3A53%3A18.png
<Ker[nel]> привет всем, живые есть? )
<NightPorter> Пакет libudev0 недоступен, но упомянут в списке зависимостей другого пакета.
<NightPorter> Это может означать, что пакет отсутствует, устарел, или доступен из источников, не упомянутых в sources.list
<NightPorter> E: Для пакета «libudev0» не найден кандидат на установку
<Kyshtynbai> Ку!
<Kyshtynbai> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com/ http://hastebin.com
<NightPorter> а у меня не больше трех
<Anton2d> NightPorter, репозитории мейби не все убнтовы стоят ?
<Ker[nel]> вечер добрый, люди
<NightPorter> я только что установил убунту )
<Kyshtynbai> Ку.
<NightPorter> у меня 13.04
<NightPorter> и такая фигня
<Ker[nel]> народ, кто-нить делал прокси на динамике?
<[Raiden]> может зеркало кривое , либо о н ставит пакеты не от убунты или не  от той версии
<Kyshtynbai> что такое - на динамике?
<baronos> NightPorter: sudo apt-get update и потом уже попробуй снова
<Anton2d> а, блин 13.04. Вот нет что бы сразу сказать. Я бы и не заморачивался расследованиями.
<[Raiden]> Ker[nel]: dyndns и испольузй хостнейм
<Ker[nel]> Kyshtynbai ну вот у меня pppoe 30 штук, динамические ip и надо как-то реализовать чтоб с них раздавалося)
<Ker[nel]> [Raiden] да на вход то у меня статика отдельная есть, вопрос в том, как организовать выход)
<[Raiden]> хз
<[Raiden]> на форуме найди что-нить про сеть и  туда напиши
<NightPorter>  sudo apt-get upgrade -f помогло )
<NightPorter> как команда удаления?
<NightPorter> я хочу chromium удалить
<Anton2d> apt-get --help
<baronos> чем хромиум не устраивает?
<NightPorter> говорят там поддержка флеша хуже
<NightPorter> это не так?
<Anton2d> в хроме встроенный флеш, новее. Хром вроде юзает системный старее. По факту один фиг флеш и тот и тот тормоз и глюкодром.
<baronos> ну хромиум через флеш системный работает, но можно и модуль от хрома подсунуть вроде как.
<[Raiden]> в каком-то смысле так. хром по умолчанию использует встроенный флэшплагин, а хромиум системный
<NightPorter> мне для hd в youtube смотреть
<Kyshtynbai> Нда. Прогресс. Кто помнит как на модемах сидели? А тут эйчди уже онлайн зырют. Технологическая сингулярность стучиццо в дверь.
<NightPorter> )
<NightPorter> а в убунте апт-гет  надо?
<NightPorter> не аптитуде?
<Anton2d> и то и то есть
<Kyshtynbai> аптитуде не стоит из каропки по-моему
<Kyshtynbai> а так да, можно и то и то.
<Anton2d> не стоит, но поставить стОит
<Kyshtynbai> нафига?
<Kyshtynbai> что он умеет что не умет апт-гет?
<Anton2d> Очень много и удобно особенно когда нет иксов
<Anton2d> этож круче синаптика только консольный
<baronos> это лишний геморой для юзера, нужно гуи дорабатывать, чтоб удобней было, а не использовать какие то альтернативные способы решения из консоли.
<Anton2d> Ага посмотрел я на их софтваре центер и снёс - ужос какой-то. Никакого функционала. Вот к чему синаптик выкосили из коробки.
<NightPorter> так chrome или chromium для hd flash?
<Anton2d> Пробуй и то и то, как повезет с флешем тебе, зависит от дров, видюхи проца.
<Anton2d> Я так и не победил фулХД лагает
<[Raiden]> сча все стремятся к упрощению или к скрытию лени и некомпетентности под упрощением и минимализмом.
<[Raiden]> ну т.е. на развитие гуи покрывающего функционал аптитуды можно особо не расчитывать
<[Raiden]> по крайней мере на гтк\ в составе гном
<Anton2d> Лень это хорошо, это я за, но вот когда выкрашивают функционал, и оно вообще перстаёт нормально работать без него. И вернуть никак - это зло.
<NightPorter> а есть что-то типа Sgfxi для убунту?
<baronos> дык ставь черзе sgfxi
<NightPorter> http://s017.radikal.ru/i416/1304/00/c26e69d755ec.jpg - почему так документы открываются? что за неизвестный пользователь?
<[Raiden]> примерный аналог синаптика - muon ) Не знаю сравнимо ли с аптитудой, почти не пользовался ей.
<baronos> это 13,04 она дев версия, хз че там работает че нет. так что это бесполезно тут
<NightPorter> baronos, в репах убунты их нету
<NightPorter> baronos, в репах убунты sgfxi нету
<baronos> NightPorter: скрипт скачай и установи
<tagezi> NightPorter, ты умуждился поставить хром? ))
<tagezi> )
<Anton2d> Забавная статейко про гном от Федорчука http://alv.me/?p=1531
<Anton2d> Всем СН.
<NightPorter> он не ставится - xorg 1.13 не подходит для дров 13.1 ати
<baronos> не ищи себе геморой, ставь то что работает
<NightPorter> fglrx или fglrx-updates?
<[Raiden]> !amd
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты AMD(ATI): http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow. Для 12.10 quantal(eng):http://goo.gl/F95yy
<[Raiden]> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Raring_Installation_Guide
<[Raiden]> коротко аднака
<[Raiden]> fglrx-updates
<NightPorter> я так понимаю updates обновляются?
<[Raiden]> я не могу ответить, не пользуюсь fglrx
<[Raiden]> Это порсто совет с моег олинка
<NightPorter> ок )
<NightPorter> сенкс
<NightPorter> странный вопрос наверное тут ) какой хр лучше скачать для виртуалки?
<tagezi> NightPorter, вообще лучше купленный
<NightPorter> просто интернет банк только с винды идет, там крипто про в связке с ie
<NightPorter> а на него разве не прошла поддержка?
<tagezi> темболее
<NightPorter> и как его купить?
<tagezi> на хп? мс теперь хп биплатно раздаёт?
<[Raiden]> ну я думаю c vl в названии имиджа ) Корпоративки проще лечатся в случае с хп.
<[Raiden]> а.. может быть кстати, ведь на днях кончилась поддержка.
<tagezi> окончание поддержки не означает отдавание бесплатно
<[Raiden]> пэтому "может быть" )
<tagezi> если можно бесплатно скачать теперь, то лучше качать с мс
<tagezi> NightPorter, а вообще, посмотрелбы ты внимательно, на сайте банка скорее всего есть онлайнбанкинг, что бы не городить огородов )))
<NightPorter> да нету )
<NightPorter> я даже звонил к ним
<NightPorter> можно через usb токен
<NightPorter> но там маленькие суммы только
<tagezi> блин, вот объявили об кде и зажали, сволочуги
<tagezi> =((
<NightPorter> а что с кде?
<NightPorter> должен новый выйти?
<tagezi> ну да.. 4.10.2
<tagezi> охото глянут что там теперь )
<[Raiden]> ye nfv ,fuabrcs/ Yjdjt ult0nj d fduecnt? d 4/11
<[Raiden]> only bugfixies
<linxon> priviet kak dela!!! pizdec!!
<mayday> не ругайся
<linxon> utf-8 codepage now(
<[Raiden]> hi! Kill yourself
<[Raiden]> )
<NightPorter> tagezi, это для kubuntu?
<tagezi> NightPorter, да
<[Raiden]> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_9vbI0NDGUcY/TGt2SDwstZI/AAAAAAAAAsI/10v8pmAvH2I/s1600/DSC_6399.JPG
<[Raiden]> подсолнухи
<NightPorter> поставил fglrx
<NightPorter> но пишет справа что Unsupported hardware
<baronos> справа типа в подробностях? http://dl.dropbox.com/u/61252137/2013-04-04.1365025478_shot.png
<NightPorter> справа в углу, водяной знак
<baronos> аа
<[Raiden]> http://cs14106.vk.me/c7006/v7006806/a206/i16FeKp-0pY.jpg - отличный подарок
<baronos> у меня на нетбуке открытый драйвер лучше работает с ати. а если еще меса 9,2 и ядро 3,8 дык вообще ништяк.
<baronos> но все ровно вернул венду на него :)
<Kyshtynbai> Как ты мог )!
<[Raiden]> меня 1 вещь беспокоит, я в амароке рейтинг наставил трекам и не могу эт оперенести в винду
<[Raiden]> хочется болшей универсальности в этом вопросе
<Kyshtynbai> Что ж все на винду-то побежали?
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai, ну они всегда на ней и были )
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: если бы работал линукс на нетбуке - то использовал его, а так нафига я буду мачать себя :) на ПК демьян, так что все нормально :)
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: обновится андройд х86 с работающим звуком, вот его и поставлю :)
<Kyshtynbai> :) .
<Kyshtynbai> Несколько виртуальных серверов в апаче могут писать в один и тот же файл акссес лога и (в другой, но тоже объединенный) еррор лога?
#ubuntu-ru 2013-04-04
<tagezi> всем ночи
<NightPorter> Привет
<NightPorter> что-то transmittion не работает
<NightPorter> нет соединения
<NightPorter> причем несколько дней назад все работало
<Anton2d> Я как-то трансмишн не полюбил еще с самого первого вида, остановился на делюге
<Anton2d> Вообще не кочает чтоли или что там с ним ?
<Anton2d> test
<ubuntuhelp> Anton2d, Понг.
<artus> утра
<Hann04ka> все спят
<artus> да
<Hann04ka> как стрёмно... только ты и я
<artus> стремного то чего?
<Hann04ka> боюсь я тебя
<artus> Оо
<artus> я ж не кусаюсь))
<artus> утюгов тоже боисо?
<Hann04ka> немного
<Hann04ka> тебя больше
<artus> ну я как и утюги не кусаюсь)
<Hann04ka> они больно печутся
<artus> ну вот, а т не облизывай включенный в розетку утюг - и фсе будет гуд)
<artus> там есть ручка спецом за которую его мона щупать ))
<Hann04ka> так просто щупать не интересно.. лизать прикольней
<artus> у ты какая ;)
<artus> тут прохожий давече инвайты на какой то облако кодерское отдавал, лови его и требуй себе ключик)
<Hann04ka> тоже утюги лизал?
<artus> кто?
<Hann04ka> ты
<artus> а, не, я пальцы иногда в разетку сую) меня эт бодрит покруче кофе
<artus> *о
<Hann04ka> оу, всё с тобой ясно
<artus> а че, труханет легонько - борячек))
 * Hann04ka убёг домой, то есть на работу
<artus> даффай
<Anton2d> Как вычислить, кто виноват если в файл ~\.xsession-errors - постоянно начались сыпаться ерроры, причем очень быстро растёт по килобайту в секунду. Вот что сыпется:
<Anton2d> (gnome-shell:10093): Clutter-CRITICAL **: clutter_text_get_text: assertion `CLUTTER_IS_TEXT (self)' failed
<artus> гш сыпетцо )
<artus> Anton2d, 3.8 ?
<Anton2d> Нене, 3.4.1
<Anton2d> нагуглил похожую проблему, но там про екстеншн gnome-shell-extensions-alternative-status-menu, который у меня не стоит.
<artus> мож аддонка какая сыпетцо
<artus> че врубал то оследний ра?
<artus> з
<Anton2d> Дак скорее всего, как её вычеслить. В том то и дело уже как месяц ничего не ставил, только настройки мейби крутил
<artus> ну вот и докрутилсо)
<Anton2d> Главное файл на глазах то метра растёт ;)
<artus> глянь в логи иксов, мессадж , сислог
<artus> ну че ты как маленький)
<Anton2d> в логах иксов всё красиво.
<artus> ну тады вырубай все плагинки и рестартани гш через r
<artus> и смтри, если че - по одному врубай
<artus> как вариант приехала обнова чего нить и сломала кривой плагинко
<Anton2d> Развлечения с отключением плагинов мне обеспеченно увлекательное ;). Главно ведь фиг с ним с файлом, процесс gnome-sheel при этом ест ресурсы.
<artus> Anton2d, не тупи, за прошедшие 2 минуты их все уже можно было проверить
<artus> че за манечка, 2х минутную работу пол дня обсасывать)
<Anton2d> Да погадика, я тут закрыл оперу, туда другое посыпалось с еще большей скоростью ;)
<artus> Anton2d, ща буит хохма, приедут ресовцы и я буду им обяснять что они тупят и туканят :D потому что пытаютцо найти фазу в щите в котором нет 3й фазы по определению , и щетчик 3й который там висит - висит отбалды и его надо переносить
<artus> :D
<artus> потому что вчера толи мужиков перемкнуло, толи реально тупят, они ходили и ныли что не могут найти фазу ))) ща бум учить дядек :D
<artus> Anton2d, гш рестартани через альтф2+r
<Anton2d> Да ну естественно пробовал. Щаз я полностью всё иксы рестартану еще.
<artus> безполезно
<Anton2d> Пока не растёт, и g-s не жрёт проц, щаз вычислим постенно софт позапускаю, найду.
<artus> vj; jgthf&
<artus> мож опера?
<Anton2d> дык сто лет не обновлялась, щаз всё узнаем ;)
<Anton2d> неа не она, нипонятно что было, поставил следилку, потом вычислю.
<Kyshtynbai> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Kyshtynbai, Ну понг, и что?
<Kyshtynbai> Надо выпить кохвею!
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Понг понг понг...
<TNH> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<Hanno4ka> ну вот… заболела я ( хорошо, что дома есть коньяк — можно хоть полечиться…
<baronos> похмелье чели?
<TNH> хы
<andrex> ага, походу вчера не успела на автобус и запила с горя)
<andrex> или позавчера...
<baronos> или вообще всю неделю...
<Hanno4ka> нет, просто чихаю очень сильно… ичто-то голова начинает болеть… но против второго есть тоже хорошее лекарство — крепкий хороший кофе)))
<andrex> непить, вот те и лекарство, нет причины нет последствий
<TNH> Мы теряем своих гениев: Ейштен умер, Бетховен оглох, Пушкина застрелили... теперь у меня что-то голова побаливает
<TNH> :)
 * andrex дал топор TNH
<Hanno4ka> опять топоры?
<andrex> от головы помогает)
<TNH> обйдусь мылом и верёвкой :)
<Hanno4ka> не правда! лучшее лекарство от головной боли — секс…
<TNH> вот мы тебя и вылечили :)
<Hanno4ka> никто меня не влечил. у меня как болела голова, так и дальше болит
<andrex> топор же)
<Hanno4ka> топор — не секс…
<|rapidsp|> а объектом секса должен являться мозг?
<Hanno4ka> человек
<|rapidsp|> нет, вы подумайте какая связь... (С)
<Hanno4ka> а если быть точнее — человек, у которого болит голова
<Scrimmer> туц
<Scrimmer> хм, а када 13.04 будет ? )
<TNH> в субботу :)
<TNH> 13.04.2013 суббота :)
<Scrimmer> хм, верно
<Scrimmer> а я думал что 13 - это апрель, а 04 - число xD
<Scrimmer> както неловко вышло :3
<TNH> :)
<Hanno4ka> скажите, пожалуйста, вот есть такой файлик — /usr/share/X11/locale/en_US.UTF-8/Compose. в нём описаны сочетания клавиш, но вот некоторые из них описаны немного странно, например, <less>
<Hanno4ka> как можно узнать, что это за клавиша?
<andrex> less эт наверно не клавиша)
<Scrimmer> andrex: тэкс, сейчас 11:01 + 6 часов = 17:01, вечерка тебе )
<Anton2d> Вот напишите уже Hann04ka скрипт что бы слова по хоткею зачёркивал ;)
<Anton2d> Алгоритм уже есть, писать лень.
<andrex> Scrimmer, дарова
<Hanno4ka> <Multi_key> <minus> <minus> <period> вот ещё пример,  <Multi_key> - это compose клавиша,  <period> вообще точка
<Hanno4ka> Anton2d: я вот хочу такое <Multi_key> <less> <3>                  : "♥"   U2665 # BLACK HEART SUIT
<Hanno4ka> но я не знаю, какие кнопки жать
<Hanno4ka> или так <Multi_key> <colon> <parenright>        : "☺"   U263A # WHITE SMILING FACE
<Anton2d> из буфера брать слово, разобрать по буквам и вставить этот в̶о̶т̶ символ после каждой и обратно в буфер затолкать
<Anton2d> Hann04ka, а зачеркивать с̶л̶о̶в̶а̶ значит уже н̶е̶ х̶о̶ч̶е̶ш̶ь̶
<andrex> тока у меня ваше зачеркивание не форкать, буду корать за такое)
<Anton2d> Не воркает ?
<Anton2d> А как это выглядит в консольном клиенте  ?
<baronos> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/61252137/2013-04-04.1365062749_shot.png
<Anton2d> Хм... кривовасто, у меня все ровно попадает.
<Hanno4ka> в консоли зачёркивает следующий символ
<andrex> както так http://itmages.ru/image/view/969145/d41d8cd9
<Anton2d> Странно но в гномтерминале - зачеркивает предидущий
<baronos> andrex: смотрел мрачные небеса?
<andrex> baronos, нет, зато посмотрел джек убийца великанов, было плохо пол дня
<baronos> andrex: хыхы :D
<baronos> мрачные небеса ничо так ужастик :)
<andrex> надо посмотреть давно уже собираюсь
<andrex> еще свет и тень начал смотреть, тож ужастик
<andrex> тока начало какоето не очень
<Anton2d> Неужели ужастики страшные научились снимать? Со времён фредди крюгера не помню ужастиков ;)
<Anton2d> У меня так в терминале работает зачеркивание https://dl.dropbox.com/u/34188596/Screenshot%20from%202013-04-04%2015%3A08%3A45.png
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не ужастик, но самый сильный по атмосфере фильм На последнем берегу
<andrex> Anton2d, ну значит у меня шрифт такой
<Anton2d> JohnDoe_71Rus, «Похоже, это римейк фильма "На берегу" 1959г. с Грегори Пеком, снятого по книге "На последнем берегу" Нэвила Шюта. Книга мне нравится, а фильм надо заценить.»
<JohnDoe_71Rus> оно самое. можно смотреть обе версии. и оригинал и ремейк
<Hanno4ka> ☺
<Hanno4ka> ♥
<Hanno4ka> вот, понаходила некоторые клавиши
<Anton2d> работать надо а не смайлики искать ☹
<Hanno4ka> ☹ угу
<SergeyIT> а зачем ¿
<SergeyIT> это я о работе
<Hanno4ka> да просто так ‽
<SergeyIT> за денежку лучше
<Hanno4ka> угу €¥£
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, а ты вязанием не хочешь заняться?
<Hanno4ka> SergeyIT: нет, а что?
<SergeyIT> там возможностей больше
<Hanno4ka> в каком смысле?
<baronos> SergeyIT: видать за шерстью убежала :)
<SergeyIT> ))
<Hanno4ka> не, всё-таки unity лучше cinnamon’а
<Hanno4ka> просто привычней. мне уже и гном2 не такой удобный становится
<|rapidsp|> Марк постепенно зомбирует юзеров ))
<baronos> удобнее - спать лежа!
<Hanno4ka> угу, и даже я не избежала этой участи
<SergeyIT> клин клином вышибают
<baronos> Hanno4ka: лучшие символы это в языке синхала :)
<Hanno4ka> baronos: что за оно?
<baronos> Hanno4ka: они такие няшные округлые :)
<baronos> Hanno4ka: http://salrc.uchicago.edu/resources/fonts/available/sinhala/img/malithiwebset.gif
<Hanno4ka> baronos: что-то они мне напоминают…
<NightPorter> Помогите с transmission
<baronos> :D
<NightPorter> не работает )
<baronos> NightPorter: а что с ним?
<Hanno4ka> ну так не работает же, сказали)))
<baronos> Hanno4ka: я на одну секунду раньше спросил чем он ответил, что не работает :)
<Hanno4ka> NightPorter: что конкретно не работает? не запускается? кнопки не жмутся? не качает крякнутую венду? ну так это из религиозных побуждений тогда уже…
<NightPorter> не работает в смысле не видит порты
<Hanno4ka> baronos: от не надо…
<NightPorter> а они есть
<Hanno4ka> NightPorter: у меня тоже так. но это потому что всё перекрыли одмины на серваке… лечится шоколадками)))
<CheGu> и пивом
<Hanno4ka> нет, только шоколадками
<baronos> может port forwarding надо сделать?
<|rapidsp|> Hann04ka: странные у вас одмины... шоколад пьют?
<CheGu> в вену колят
<CheGu> Кстати. Как выкачать на 32х битке пакеты для 64х?
<andrex> взять и выкачать
<andrex> прям с репа
<CheGu> ручкаме?
<NightPorter> ну что скажете насчет трансмишшена?
<baronos> у тебя же 13,04?
<Hanno4ka> NightPorter: я скажу. он какой-то убогий. я пользуюсь deluge
<|rapidsp|> CheGu: packages.ubuntu.com
<Hanno4ka> я трансмишеном ниразу не пользовалась, выпиливала его сразу после установки оси
<CheGu> |rapidsp|: да эт я знаю. просто пакет нужно тянуть с зависимостями. есть виртуалка, но на ней 32х битка. вчера выкачал пакеты, а убунта что-то на них ругается.
<CheGu> вот думаю 64х битки выкачать, но пока думаю как
<|rapidsp|> CheGu: ну если зависимостей не много, там они все указаны
<|rapidsp|> наверняка в apt-get чттото есть...
<baronos> apt-get download aria2:amd64 может?
<|rapidsp|> ну наверное не download, а -d :)
<baronos> ханна размножилась, чтоли?
<Hanno4ka> ааа, это плохо… что-то или с ноутои, или с вайфаем, или вообще дома инет вырубили… а у меня там 15 гиговый торрент качается ☹
<Hanno4ka> ну вот так всегда… пока смотришь на монитор — всё работает. стоит только отвернуться, так ничего не работает…
<SergeyIT> вывод - избавиться от монитора
<Hanno4ka> SergeyIT: ты мне предлагаешь полноута расхирячить?
<SergeyIT> чего сделать? (
<baronos> Hanno4ka: негоже девушке выражаться так :(
<CheGu> негоже? вы в какой стране живете?
<CheGu> вондерленд штоле?
<SergeyIT> делов то там - перерезать проводок красный... или зеленый, ну как в кино
<Hanno4ka> ну нормальное слово… «расхирячить»
<CheGu> битой
<SergeyIT> нет такого слова
<Hanno4ka> нет, топором
<andrex> @voice Hanno4ka
<Hanno4ka> ну не знаю… у нас каждый знает это слово… хотя в минске уже не понимают, это фича только гродненцев
<Hanno4ka> andrex: ?
<andrex> Hanno4ka, 25 или 21 что лучше?
<Hanno4ka> andrex: в смысле?
<andrex> тоесть 25 21
<andrex> 26
<baronos> Hanno4ka: правило поведения на канале
<andrex> 2 раза промазал
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: артус увидит - убьет жеж тебя
<Hanno4ka> да ну вас…
<linxon> moonlight and vodka!
<iFalkorr> girls and whiskey
<andrex> )
<CheGu> cocain and Jazz
<andrex> !ru
<ubuntuhelp> На канале разрешён только русский язык. В исключительных случаях разрешён английский, для общения с IRC операторами Freenode. Транслит разрешён только для выяснения как настроить русский
<andrex> вот както так)
<CheGu> Грусть, тоска :(
<baronos> iFalkorr: ты в новую зеландию собрался?)
<baronos> на базе иксчат http://hexchat.org/ :)
<Anton2d> Внезапно ;) интересно что там по сравнению с хчатом «улучшили»
<andrex> цвета поменяли
<Anton2d> не, окошки еще передвинули
<baronos> даже релиз 1 апреля был
<Anton2d> надо затестить
<andAnton2d> Затестил, сразу же тот же глюк с автоидентификацией, как и в xchat ;)
<andAnton2d> О, они сделали таки в hexchat опцию для задержки автоджоина - работает
<andrex> да фз я пробовал с иксчата все норм идентится
<andrex> чяднт
<andAnton2d> у меня даже с дефолтной задержков в hexchat (3 сек) - не работает, поставил 7 - заработало. ф.з.
<andAnton2d> *ой
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Ну понг, и что?
<andAnton2d> Больше никаких изменений незаметил, но вроде всё работает в опциях дополнили Адванцед вкладку.
<andAnton2d> Спилчекер еще заработал, вообщем, мне всё нравиться, берём ☺
<icCE> re
<icCE> кто то поднимал работу framebuffer в 13.04 ?
<andrex> !ask > icCE
<ubuntuhelp> icCE, please see my private message
<[Raiden]> Я нет, но
<icCE> andrex ну как видишь я жду.
<[Raiden]> !nvidia
<ubuntuhelp> Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. !nvidia-nouveau !xswat
<andrex> ну жди...
<[Raiden]> в первом линке  есть пример
<icCE> [Raiden] да мне и vesa подайдет. Ok гляну
<[Raiden]> Исправление загрузочного экрана  и ниже
<[Raiden]> в современных мобилках ещё нехватает переключения фотовспышки на станнер и поражение. Как в фазерах в стартреке. а камера сошла бы за оптический прицел.
<icCE> [Raiden] насколько я помню некоторые вещи уже тут не нужны
<icCE> по крайне в 12.10
<[Raiden]> ну может быть, я не делал.
<icCE> ну ок буду думать дальше
<[Raiden]> не смотри на загрузку, используй гуи. И нефиг думать )
<andAnton2d> test
<ubuntuhelp> andAnton2d, Есть контакт.
<icCE> [Raiden] проблема в том, что gui не использую
<[Raiden]> вот я тоже думаю что это проблема )
<icCE> а отключать запуск lightdm командой  echo  "manual" | sudo tee -a /etc/init/lightdm.override , это overkil !
<andrex> update-rc.d -f ligtdm remove
<icCE> andrex не работает
<icCE> первым делом попробывал
<[Raiden]>  /etc/init/lightdm.conf , там строка есть stop on runlevel , двойку можно добавить. Или можно добавить тройку и загружаться в третий.
<icCE> может конечно из за того что dev
<[Raiden]> или если по LSB , не по дебиновскому, то над овписать двойку и тройку. А 5 использовать для гуи логина.
<icCE> ахха
<[Raiden]> LSB по больешй части писал Red Hat , у них так принято.
<[Raiden]> Ну а в дебиане используется второй, а остальыне являются копией по загрузке служб и юзер сам должен менять если ему надо )
<[Raiden]> В общем, племена инде.. линуксойдов, не могут даже к 1 стандарту загрузки и инитскриптов прийти.
<icCE> :)
<icCE> [Raiden] а как сейчас правильно переключать initlevel ?
<icCE> я так понимаю есть два пути
<icCE> это указать в lightdm
<[Raiden]> я не помню как через конфиги тут переключается, можно указать дефолтынй в грубе, добавив цифру в конец опций ядра
<[Raiden]> Ну ваще, может оно и не надо, прсто двойку впиши , если гуи не над ои всё.
<[Raiden]> stop on runlevel [016] сюда
<icCE> [Raiden] те по сути lightdm.override мы указываем что его мы запускаем руками (я так думаю стартовые скрипты где то обрабатывают значение из файл, надо посмотреть)
<[Raiden]> может быть, у меня такого файла нет, может так и работает.
<icCE> его нету по умолчанию
<[Raiden]> ясно
<icCE> В общем как я отстал от жизни
<icCE> :) старый багаж знаний почти оказывается не нужен
<[Raiden]> Я юзаю kdm )
<icCE> [Raiden] ну я сейчас свою сборку делаю, ибо все достало
<icCE> десктоп мне почти не нужен, поэтому я использую xfce или тайловые м енеджеры
<[Raiden]> ваще юзать 1 програмку для логина любого де - это хорошо. Я даже слышал что кде хочет использовать лайтдм по умолчанию. Но мне кдм нравится больше, количество кода пофиг, т.к. корки хватает, зато можно темку выбрать поразнообразней )
<icCE> из тайловых пока остановился на i3wm и wmfs2
<icCE> [Raiden] да темку можно везде сделать
<[Raiden]> каждый сам выберает. Но на мой взгляд тайловые вм в эволюционной лестнице стоят ниже чем обычные )
<[Raiden]> оно везде выбемерло, кроме линукс
<[Raiden]> м
<icCE> [Raiden] может быть, это дело привычки. Можно и xfce допилить
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хмм. сегодня день вебмастера
<[Raiden]> *вымерло
<icCE> [Raiden] ну я вот массо всего перетащил в консоль, ибо мне удобно и быстрее тыкать по кнопкам
<icCE> хотя вот дома и с собой переносной os x
<icCE> но если работа то linux , если всякая планировка то os x
<CheGu> о. минт откопал. где тут можно переправить архитектуру закачки пакетов?
<CheGu> *закачиваемых
<icCE> [Raiden] кстати под винды был hashTWM :)
<[Raiden]> Я где-то слышал что мс рассматривала тайлинг как вариант в начале своих разработок
<Hanno4ka> Можно вопрос7
<[Raiden]> Ваще может быть мне и пригодилось бы это, если бы можно было на конкретном столе конкретыне окна расставить статично
<[Raiden]> а на других нет
<[Raiden]> но совсем ограничивать изменение окон как-то не хочется.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> так, я убёг
<Anton2d> [Raiden], не читал, я вчера линк на годную статью о ДЕ давал? http://alv.me/?p=1531
<Hanno4ka> что именно вы имеете ввиду под понятием «тайлинг»?
<andrex> Hanno4ka, можно, кстати успокоилась?
<icCE> [Raiden] можно так сделать Aweasone вроде бы может так сделать Но вот настройка его в LUA!
<icCE> В общем не для меня
<andrex> Hanno4ka, управление окнами вроде как
<Anton2d> Hanno4ka, Photoshop → window → arrange → tile vertically видела ?
<Hanno4ka> Anton2d: я фотошоп в глаза не видела
<Hanno4ka> andrex: я всегда спокойна…
<andrex> Hanno4ka, а чего убежала :D
<Hanno4ka> andrex: кушать я убежала, обед был однако…
<NoOova> Не знаете, откуда у меня все время появляется в ~ директория Snapshots
<NoOova> ?
<baronos> неа
<Ker[nel]> есть живые? )
<baronos> неа
<Hanno4ka> baronos: заело?
<baronos> Hanno4ka: неа
<andrex> xD
<Hanno4ka> NoOova: какая-то программа его создаёт
<Ker[nel]> кто-нить подскажет, как консольную убунту из граба запустить так, чтоб она ничего не стартовала из /etc/init.d ?
<Hanno4ka> baronos: ты девушка?
<Ker[nel]> мы тут все по ходу девушки))))
<baronos> Hanno4ka: неа
<Hanno4ka> Ker[nel]: почему такой выод?
<andrex> init=/bin/bash
<Hanno4ka> baronos: ты в контру на убунте играл?
<Ker[nel]> Hanno4ka у тебя женский ник, у меня не женский, но всё равно от этого я мужиком не становлюсь)
<baronos> Hanno4ka: неа, только на дебиан и федора.
<andrex> NoOova, у тебя случаем не бтрфс?
<Hanno4ka> Ker[nel]: ты — «оно», ведь kernel == ядро, а оно — оно
<andrex> это бекапы вобщем чегото
<Ker[nel]> Hanno4ka загадочно, ну спасибо за комплимент...
<Ker[nel]> andrex не помогло (
<Ker[nel]> andrex либо я что-то не так делаю)
<andrex> в груб пропиши
<Hanno4ka> baronos: а у тебя не было такого, что игра — чёрный экран, хотя звук есть как положено — заставка, а если поводить мышкой, то звуки тоже правельные, как и нужно, когда мышкой по меню поводить
<Hanno4ka> Ker[nel]: это не комплимент, а факт
<Ker[nel]> ну я выбираю строку с запуском и редактирую, туда добавила - один фиг стартануло ... там прост скрипт у меня, который кладёт систему сразу ещё при старте
<baronos> Hanno4ka: такого небыло, было что падала игра пару раз, но это походу из-за ошибки ввода\вывода хдд :(
<Hanno4ka> Ker[nel]: а вот теперь всё ясно ☺
<Hanno4ka> Ker[nel]: и как там у вас в таганроском заливе? (сори, если неправильно написала)
<Hanno4ka> улица «громовая» — звучит то как)))
<andrex> Ker[nel], либо чрут с лифки либо рекаверти либо как я сказал и правь скрипты
<andrex> Ker[nel], http://habrahabr.ru/post/104536/
<Hanno4ka> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tiling_window_manager вот что накопала
<Ker[nel]> Hanno4ka улица имени Громовой))) у нас норм, +20
<Ker[nel]> andrex загрузила, разбираюсь)спс.... ливки нету у меня, сижу на работе, спасибо что сервак под ногами валяется, а не на удалёнке
<baronos> у кого хром, поглядите, криво сайт открывается? http://worldofgnome.org/
<Hanno4ka> у меня ровно
<andrex> он просто сам кривой, сайт)
<Hanno4ka> сейчас все стали активно п̶и̶использовать стиль г+
<Hanno4ka> Ker[nel]: везёт вам… у нас вообще предупреждение о сильном снеге, и чтобы не налегали на машины, а пользовались автобусами
<SergeyIT> я бы тоже автобус купил (
<NoOova> andrex: нет у меня обычная убунта с обычным минтом на обычном ext4
<NoOova> и я каждый раз удаляю эту папку и она каждый раз появляется
<baronos> ыы, это тебе к минтозаврам - как сказал бы артус :D
<Hanno4ka> NoOova: так убунту или минт?
<NoOova> тьфу
<NoOova> с циннамоном
<NoOova> убунта
<NoOova> ассоциативное мышление...
<Hanno4ka> а можно ли узнать, кто создаёт каталог?
<Hanno4ka> ну там watcher какой-нибудь
<NoOova> я спрашивал у него он не отвечает
<Hanno4ka> NoOova: кто?
<NoOova> можно создать допустим оддноименный файл
<NoOova> и потом поглядывать в сислог
<NoOova> валится ли кто нибудь
<SergeyIT> NoOova, отними права у всех на эту директорию, может кто то ругнется
<Hanno4ka> файл? разве поможет? проще поменять права
<NoOova> Точно
<Hanno4ka> уже опередили)))
<SergeyIT> жевать меньше надо
<Hanno4ka> а я помню на сях писала такой курсач — file watcher, типа висит в трее и следит за выбранным каталогом/файлом
<NoOova> осталось узнать когда ругнется и куда
<NoOova> наверное слушал inotify
<SergeyIT> NoOova, так в канал #ubuntu-ru и ругнется и его тут же забанят... проблема будет решена
<snql> Hanno4ka << :*
<Hanno4ka> s̶n̶q̶l̶:
<Hanno4ka> snql: ☺
<Scrimmer> бугога
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: привет
<Hanno4ka> http://developerslife.ru/276
<artus> Hanno4ka, лож ))
<artus> експериментал разве что )
<artus> тестинг и тот стабильнее убунты )
<Hanno4ka> http://developerslife.ru/257
<andrex> Hanno4ka, заплюсю
<snql> Hanno4ka << :*
<Hanno4ka> snql: ♥
<NightPorter>  Всем привет
<NightPorter> что то скайп не запускается
<NightPorter> установил, но не открывается
<Kyshtynbai> из консоли набери skype
<Kyshtynbai> и читай что пишет.
<NightPorter> Ошибка сегментирования (сделан дамп памяти)
<NightPorter> у меня 13.04
<baronos> в 13,04 он вроде не работает на amd64
<baronos> хотя у меня не работал и на i386
<baronos> поставь 12,10 или 12,04 там будет работать. а 13,04 это версия в разработке, да и скайп не обновился для свежих либ убунту. так что либо идти на #ubuntu+1 или ставить версию ниже
<artus> !enter | NightPorter
<ubuntuhelp> NightPorter: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<NightPorter> у меня 13.04 неделю назад стояла
<NightPorter> и все работало
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/photo/2013/04/04/fire/#0
<artus> NightPorter, а че, 13 уже зарелизился?
<NightPorter> artus, нет еще
<andrex> ну овт
<artus> NightPorter, ну так че ты хош то?
<andrex> вот
<artus> пиши багрепорты) на форуме есть ветка для ванатов садомазо )
<artus> ты с 13й тут вообще один такой щасливчик)
<artus> а если сегфотитцо скайп - дык версии либ наверно несоответствуют )
<Hanno4ka> NightPorter: я твой ник читаю как NullPointer ☹
<Kyshtynbai> Сергей, у вас профессиональная деформация!
<andrex> тест
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Есть контакт.
<Kyshtynbai> http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/mirrors2.xml от свиноиды. Россию в азию записали. Украина
<Kyshtynbai> что характерно, в европе)
<andrex> да и пофик
<[Raiden]> А ты так хочешь быт ьв европе?
<aleksei`> всем ку
<Kyshtynbai> Да нет, это я таг :) .
<artus> Kyshtynbai, собери себе сам world как хош и не ной :D
<Kyshtynbai> точна).
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.ru/b/0/f/3/8/24d9e6d590d82359a29ddaa77f6.jpg
<tagezi> всем привет
<Kyshtynbai> Ку.
<Scrimmer> tagezi: привет
<tagezi> Scrimmer, привет
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.ru/d/d/9/2/a/e886bc213d83e3ca59cda3527f3.jpg
<baronos> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36582
<[Raiden]> хорошие игры, я их несколько раз проходил + аддоны
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> но сча уже не интересно
<[Raiden]> программисты есть? Напишите удобную искалку дубликатов файлов и удалялку. Желательно на qt
<rapidsp> а крузадер разве не может?
<[Raiden]> не знаю, посмотрю потом
<UNIm95> Народ как в убунте называется пакет с альтернативами?
<Kyshtynbai> Альтернативами? Какими алтернативами?
<artus> альтернативы убунте  )
<UNIm95> который через alternatices -edit <имя проги> выводит список симлинков на необходимую прогу
<UNIm95> Все. Вопрос решился. команда update-alternatives
<Kyshtynbai> Смотрите, пацаны, объем опертивной памяти и объём диска в виртуалбоксе для гостевой машины можно установить. А какой там будет объем, хм, скажем так, процессорного ресурса? Или неограничено, проц используется реальрный?
<tagezi> чото было там такое, что можно было не все ядра проца использовать
<artus> какой выставиш - такой и будет)
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai, http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0405/h_1365106779_8120823_d41d8cd98f.png
<Kyshtynbai> Мерси.
<artus> Kyshtynbai, хотя варя хитрее собирает процы, она под вируталки выдает не процы, а частоту  собрав с виртуальные 30 гигагер весь камень
<artus> *в
<tagezi> )
<tagezi> http://dharma.org.ru/board/topic666.html
<artus> Kyshtynbai, а че эть я у тя в привае? у меня ж привата нима :D
<Kyshtynbai> Панятна. Да варя платная ж. Я как-то пытался плеер скочать, так она меня так заманала регистрацией, что я это дело бросил).
<Kyshtynbai> artus: ась? У меня в вичате нету приватного буферу
<Kyshtynbai> Это кокой-то баг!
<artus> а , туплю, то ж скрин андрекса :D
<artus> ой, тягези
<artus> я ваааще туплю по ходу ^_^
<tagezi> artus, да его если незакрыть он и не закроется ))) а мне влом загрывать, вот он и открытый весит )
<artus> ))
<Kyshtynbai> Генерил тут самоподписанные сертификаты, так указал что-то 365 дней. А что будет когда он кончится? ССЛ соединения просто не установица? А то я за год забуду нафиг.
<artus> нуспроси через 366 дней ))
<Kyshtynbai> ыхыхы
<Kyshtynbai> Я к тому, апач в лог куда запишет или я не знаю.
<tagezi> [Raiden], дай скрин раб стола плиз и избранного в меню пуск ))))
<tagezi> а то я переделал как у тебя, но чото либо не доделал либо это жуто неудобно
<tagezi> жутко* (типа страшно, но сильнее) =))
<Alagos> Доброй ночи. Подскажите, что нужно сделать для того чтобы на панели отображался заряд батареи в процентах, а то у меня только оставшееся время показывает.
<tagezi> хороший вопрос
<artus> писать свой плагин ?
<artus> там все просто 1.открываеш редактор 2.пишеш код. 3. наслаждаеся
<tagezi> ну, может у него в системе уже написан какойто плагин, просто об этом никто не знает
<[Raiden]> tagezi: http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0405/h_1365107533_4935389_9444ca021e.png
<Kyshtynbai> А ДЕ какое? В гном-шеле например отображаются проценты.
<baronos> через что запускать в определенное время приложение и в определенное время отключать его?
<Kyshtynbai> крон жэ.
<tagezi> [Raiden], спасибо...
<artus> Alagos, а понадобитцо может разве что небольной набор символо вдля кода , что то типа : qwertyuiop[]asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./ ну и {}, правельно раставить и все заработает ))
<baronos> а попроще гуевое че нить?
<artus> baronos, не растраивай меня, чем крон то тебе уже не угодил?
<[Raiden]> никто кстати не знает, как избавиться от такой проблемы в urban terror при смене карт
<[Raiden]> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0405/h_1365107654_2192430_7cab81c246.png
<[Raiden]> ?
<baronos> artus: про него же читать надо и понимать че да как :)
<Kyshtynbai> kcron
<artus>  15 10 * * * стартуеш, * 17 * * * киляеш, всех делов то
<artus> baronos, ты неповериш, весь ман это # m h dom mon dow usercommand
<Kyshtynbai> или gcron какой-то должен же быть
<tagezi> Alagos, кстати, в кедах тоже индикатор показывает проценты
<Alagos> http://itmages.com/image/view/970345/d41d8cd9
<Alagos> Я помню у меня тоже раньше показывало, а недавно поставил на ноут ubuntu 12.04 и нет процентов.
<Alagos> artus: кстати, я оценил, да. Азаза, затралил-затралил.
<artus> :)
<Kyshtynbai> Alagos: http://www.hecticgeek.com/2012/10/make-ubuntu-show-remaining-battery-life-as-a-percentage-tip/ глянь, может оно. По названию - оно : .
<Alagos> Kyshtynbai: спасибо, сейчас поставлю попробую, просто я помню что раньше вроде как из коробки показывало проценты и по желанию время, странно...
<baronos> artus: gnome-schedule буду юзать, не полезу в консоль, надоела :)
<artus> baronos, ты ток учти, стабильность твоей гуевой запускалки никто не гарантирует)
<Kyshtynbai> baronos: гуи это не тру :) .
<Kyshtynbai> Да какая там стабильность, она просто в кронтаб походу пишет
<baronos> artus: уже проверил работоспособность :) ьеперь можно спать))
<Kyshtynbai> черз гуиморду).
<Alagos> Kyshtynbai: Спасибо, теперь отображает проценты.
<Kyshtynbai> Та не ма за що. Первая ссылка в гуглу ваще-то :) .
<Alagos> А кто ставил ubuntu 12.04 - у всех по дефолту время или это я такой удачник?)
<Kyshtynbai> Фиг знает юнити не юзаю.
<baronos> всегда время было на нетбуке
<Kyshtynbai> да собственно и от батарее то питаюсь только когда ноут из комнаты в комнату переношу.
<Alagos> Kyshtynbai: а какой ты запрос вводил? Пробую гуглить - не нахожу такой первой ссылки) Ну так, чисто поржать :-)
<tagezi> [Raiden], а как добавить ярлык на панель задачь? о_О
<Kyshtynbai> Alagos: Unity batery indicator 12.04 percentage , как-то так.
<[Raiden]> tagezi: в кде есть 3 пути. 1. если разблочены виджеты, пкм в меню пуск и доабвить на панель , 2. есть плазмойд  типа квиклаунча , на котоырй можно кидать значки, 3. сам таскбар  по пкм умеет прикреплять иконку , когда задача не запущена.
<Alagos> Kyshtynbai: кросавчеГ
<tagezi> [Raiden], ага, последнее я и не попробовал )))
<[Raiden]> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0405/h_1365108917_3916997_1c41713a8b.png - фотка до кучи с автобусной остановки.
<Kyshtynbai> [Raiden]: вот например ты ткнул два раз по картинке. скока примерно гвенвью загружается?
<tagezi> [Raiden], спасибо, вроде сделал долее вменяемо )
<[Raiden]> ещё можно на панел ьдобавлять части меню. Допустим есть меню система в меню пуск, можно ег оцеликом перенести на панель, будет  тоже как меню.
<Alagos> У меня на работе долго
<Alagos> секунд5-7
<Kyshtynbai> У меня вот чото долго. И не только он :( . Я нищеброд на древней технике :( .
<Kyshtynbai> *И у меня
<Kyshtynbai> :).
<Alagos> Так это нормально что долго
<Alagos> Гвен сам по себе задумчивый
<Kyshtynbai> Ну я думал можнет он в кедах пошустрее, когда их кедовские либы загружены уже или я не знаю что там.
<[Raiden]> я использую прелоад и прелинк
<Kyshtynbai> А что это?
<[Raiden]> это ускоряет, как минимум повторный запуск
<[Raiden]> в гугле слишком много, что бы я описывал )
<Alagos> Кстати, кроме меня никто не жалуется на фиолетовый экран при загрузке ноута lonovo z580 и тому подобного? Дальше него не бутается. И так периодически.
<Kyshtynbai> Alagos: бутается)) просто надо долго ждать.
<[Raiden]> Alagos: пиши на форум, я не встречал
<Alagos> Долго - это сколько? Я на ночь оставлял и не загрузилось
<Alagos> [Raiden]: спасибо, я и забыл совсем)
<Kyshtynbai> на нооочь? Нет, тогда это другая проблема.
<Kyshtynbai> У меня долго идёт процесс загрузки когда выключаешь и снова включаешь ноут. Когда просто ребутаешь, грузицца быстро. Но так как я его особо и не выключаю, пока особенно не копаю, что там. Но на форуме таких тем не одна.
<Alagos> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=205233.0
<Alagos> Я вспомнил. Форум я уже шерстил, решения так и не нашел.
<Scrimmer> Alagos: гдето я тебя видел...
<Alagos> Scrimmer: как вариант - здесь же и видел) Может еще на убунтологии зероеда.
<Scrimmer> хммм
<Scrimmer> я тебе не доверяю
<Alagos> Ничем не могу помочь)
<baronos> !baronos | Scrimmer
<ubuntuhelp> Scrimmer: Основной пользователь GNOME Shell в комьюнити. По всем вопросам о GNOME 3 к нему.
<Scrimmer> Я поглядываю за тобой
<Scrimmer> baronos: че?)
<Alagos> Scrimmer: большой брат следит за мной?) Может тебе 100 грамм налить и это решит дело?)
<Alagos> Ну что за печаль... Почему батарейки в мышке разрядились именно сейчас >.<
<snql> как передать на вход 4 значения?
<Kyshtynbai> Use a wired mouce, Luke :).
<snql> не аргументы argc\argv
<snql> поток ввода
<Alagos> pipe?
<snql> да мне консольную программу потестить чтобы каждый раз не вбивать значения
<Kyshtynbai> man xargs, но не уверен...
<Alagos> Может cat и pipe
<Alagos> сделать что-то > /dev/null 2>&1
<Alagos> Ща я попробую, я вроде понял что надо
<snql> просто если вводить их при вызове, то будут перехвачены программой в качестве аргументов main
<Alagos> А сказать программе брать значения из файла нельзя?
<snql> можно их вбить в сам код, мне чисто интересно как сделать именно так
<Kyshtynbai> а массив argv есть такой врде
<Kyshtynbai> в перле по крайней мере
<snql> вот и пишу, что argv их забирает если передать, а нужно чтобы забрал поток ввода
<Alagos> Хм, а если сделать cat из файла и сказать программе считывать вторую строку - не прокатит?
<Alagos> http://dims.karelia.ru/linux/kostromin/gl_05_04.phtml
<Alagos> Или с потоками поиграть. Стандартный поток ввода можно направить программе.
<Kyshtynbai> Спасть пойду. Поздно :) .
<Alagos> Приятных. Я тоже спать
<Alagos> Scrimmer: я сделал отвертку со льдом. Угощайся, недоверчивый)
<Scrimmer> я пью только пиго
<Scrimmer> раз в месяц, дето
<Alagos> Могу тебе йорш сделать)
<tagezi> Scrimmer, значит ты нас с райденом предал, ушёл на гномощель, да?
<Scrimmer> водку нини, 2 года назад отметил днюху с братом, которого впервые увидел за 7 лет, той ночи хватило настолько, что теперь вообще много пить не могу
<Scrimmer> tagezi: нет, это баронос выделывается
<tagezi> чо значит выделывается?
<Scrimmer> в прямом )
<Scrimmer> хм
<tagezi> ты хочешь сказать что баронос придумывает?
<tagezi> Scrimmer, ты хочешь нас посорить с бароносом.. те ваще не стыдно?
<Alagos> Scrimmer: ну вот, теперь у тебя есть шанс реабилитироваться в своих глазах. Я прослежу чтобы все было ок, не бойся.
<Scrimmer> невпопад, я сказал, что линуха аля кубунту рулед, он сказал что мое кде фи, я спросил, уж не гномовец он
<Scrimmer> а он хрясь и сделал чтото непонятное
<Scrimmer> бгбгбг
<Alagos> Мне это напоминает Игру тронов с интригами. А это будет Игра cron-ов.
<Scrimmer> у меня скринсейвер Knapshot не сохраняет кортинги
<Scrimmer> падает сразу)
<tagezi> ты ему прикажи, упал отжался, подпрыгнул, 3 круга вокруг казармы ))
<Scrimmer> tagezi: ваще не стыдно
<tagezi> Scrimmer, ай ай ай ))
<Scrimmer> http://itmages.ru/image/view/970392/ff946d20
<Scrimmer> во
<Scrimmer> tagezi: 4 дня уже так)
<baronos> ты глаза не сломал?
<Scrimmer> tagezi: тащусь от нескольких рабочих столов, переключение Alt + 1,2,3,4, в первом окне браузер + чаты, во 2 редактор, дельфин и консолька, тру
<Scrimmer> baronos: да, тема бесила, сначала
<Scrimmer> лень настраивать
<tagezi> Scrimmer, прикольно ))) сплюсното-кубические иконки =)))
<Scrimmer> а так уже привык)
<Scrimmer> tagezi: kfaenza рулед
<Scrimmer> хм
<Scrimmer> таскбар уппал
<tagezi> =)
<Scrimmer> чтото в последнее время частенько такое
<baronos> а шо пиджина не хватает для ирк? надо и квирк?
<Scrimmer> надоел пиджин
<Scrimmer> квирк рулед
<Scrimmer> baronos: чиво пристал?
<[Green]> weechat рулит )
<Scrimmer> вичат низя в трей свернуть
<tagezi> меня тоже радуют столы.. контр+альт+ф1 .. ф4 =)))
<baronos> veritas
<Scrimmer> ты кого веритасом назвал?
<tagezi> Scrimmer, как это вичат в трей незя свернуть?
<Scrimmer> низнаю
<Scrimmer> да мне и квирка хватает
<baronos> Scrimmer: вичат можно в выдвижной консоли вместо трея использовать
<Scrimmer> нинада тут втирать пра вичат)
<Scrimmer> хотя
<Scrimmer> надо будет поставить завтра
<Scrimmer> сек, ребут
<tagezi> Scrimmer, да ты просто недогоняешь всей прелести его )
<tagezi> =)
<baronos> нажал тильду, а вот и вичат. все просто и удобно. плагинка нотифи.ру будет уведомлять :)
<tagezi> да.. тема у него вырви глаз, это точно )
<baronos> а в гш арсширение сделали по типу guake
<Kyshtynbai> Да ты шо! Для какой версии?
<baronos> 3.6
<Kyshtynbai> Впрочем меня и гуаке устраивает
<Kyshtynbai> :) .
<Kyshtynbai> Там табы есть.
<baronos> ну я гуаке только для вичата юзал
<Kyshtynbai> а я наоборот гноме терминал для вичата, остальное консольничество в гуаке...
<Scrimmer> а вот и я
<Scrimmer> хотя кому какое дело..
<tagezi> lf
<tagezi> да
<Scrimmer> ладно, детское время кончилось
<Scrimmer> пора и на боковую
<tagezi> ночи
<Scrimmer> покеда
<Scrimmer> baronos: и тебе пока, что ли
<baronos> ночи
<Scrimmer> baronos: ты кстати заметил, что мы с тобой мало общаемся?
<baronos> Scrimmer: ну вообще я нетерплю "банные листы", так что и не ищу часто повода для общения ибо некоторые люди дотошные :)
<Scrimmer> дак вот, я думаю что нам нужно продолжать в том же духе и оставить все как есть
<Scrimmer> без обид, братан
<tagezi> baronos, тебе повезло
<baronos> tagezi: 80лвл :D
<[Raiden]> политики капельку http://lenta.ru/news/2013/04/05/navalny/
<tagezi> всем ночи
#ubuntu-ru 2013-04-05
<Anton2d> Утро внезапно настало.
<andrex> test
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Ну понг, и что?
<Kyshtynbai> Ку, что ли.
<Hanno4ka> утречко
<l-ectrik> Hanno4ka: И тебе)
<UNIm95> Hanno4ka и тебе
<Hanno4ka> ой как вас много…
<UNIm95> Hanno4ka: застеснялась?
<Hanno4ka> в каком смысле?
<UinstonS> Подскажите в Oracle Vm можно установить систему из образа iso, а не с диска ?
<Hanno4ka> я не знаю…
 * Hanno4ka никогда не видела Oracle Vm
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это virtual Box что ли?
<UinstonS> Все разобрался, что-то я затупил
<UinstonS> ага
<Hanno4ka> ну если виртуал бокс, тогда просто выбирается не привод дисковода, а образ - там вообще всё интуитивно понятно
 * Hanno4ka тормоз…
<UinstonS> Лет 7 виртуалкой не пользовался
<UinstonS> От скуки решил поставить)
<UinstonS> Hanno4ka: вот вы не видели Oracle Vm, а я Вин 7 =(
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: а че эт ты с толксов ушла?
<Hanno4ka> да я тут просто настраиваю клиент… сча вернусь ;)
<Hanno4ka> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Понг понг понг...
<icCE> а скажите, почему при update-rc.d lightdm disable и даже update-rc.d -f lightdm remove
<icCE> lightdm продолжает загружатся ? :)
<icCE> в чем фишка ?
<Hanno4ka> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Failed!
<baronos> для чего отключать лайтдм?
<andrex> icCE, какая бубунта?
<andrex> а то я забыл чегото, или ты неговорил
<icCE> andrex 12.10 и 13.04
<andrex> в 12 10 тоже не вырубается?
<icCE> yes
<baronos> без него лучше?
<andrex> хм странно все это...
<icCE> andrex ну я почти разобрался
<icCE> конечно дров наломанно в скриптах
<icCE> по умолчанию In Ubuntu (and Debian), run levels 2 to 5 are equivalent and configured with the same set of services.
<icCE> Если помнить историю, то второй уровень использовался для загрузки без сетеввых соединений
<andrex> а я уже хотел предложить руками выпилить скрипты из папок или лигхт дм удалить и юзать xinit
<icCE> 3 консоль - сетевые соединения
<icCE> 5 графика
<icCE> andrex не не , тут на стандарты положен болт
<icCE> в виде upstart :)
 * icCE не забывайте, я человек из прошлого
<icCE> так вот, смена rc-sysinit.conf runlevel
<icCE> ничего не дает, все так же запускается :)
<icCE> скажу больше update-rc.d lightdm disable
<icCE> или update-rc.d -f lightdm remove
<icCE> не делают свое дело. Я еще посмотрю в скриптах как оно там вообще подгружается
<icCE> и lightdm все равно стартует
<icCE> Что бы прикратить это безобразие echo  "manual" | sudo tee -a /etc/init/lightdm.override
<Hanno4ka> !enter
<ubuntuhelp> Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<Hanno4ka> !enter > icCE
<ubuntuhelp> icCE, please see my private message
<Hanno4ka> icCE: а более 5 сообщений подряд — нарушение правил канала
<Fenmarel> Всем привет и с 4.04
<Hanno4ka> Fenmarel: уже пятое…
<Fenmarel> с прошедшим =)
<Fenmarel> Кто-то может помочь с загрузкой ubuntu и win8 с uefi, линь стала нормально, загрузочник в sda, но на автомате грузиться форточка. Всё что проиндексировано поисковиками, не помогает. Попробовал глянуть из форточки, список ОС, там понятное дело нет уÐ
<Hanno4ka> !-::
<Hanno4ka> !255
<ubuntuhelp> У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<icCE> Hanno4ka ok. Просто у меня мысли работают именно как построчно и я как то привык так писать. Но хорошо, правила есть правила и будет их соблюдать. Просто я давно на канал не заходил, очень давно. Собсвтенно и ubuntu я как графическую систему давно не использовал, всÐ
<icCE>  такие вот чудеса.
<[Green]> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: ifalkorr, artus, inkvizitor68sl, sharikoff, andrex
<[Green]> ubuntuhelp: не признал? :)
<Hanno4ka> вот честно, будь я опом — завойсила бы…
<iFalkorr> [Green]: тут через @
<[Green]> iFalkorr: а, ясно)
<iFalkorr> [Green]: а мог и просто @voice сделать:)
<[Green]> iFalkorr: зачем искушать всех сделать тоже самое?
<iFalkorr> [Green]: они давно не искушаются:)
<[Green]> iFalkorr: ну может быть остались не искушенные:)
<Anton2d> Ну и тишина сегодня. Кульминация тяпницы наступает однако ;)
<Hanno4ka> Anton2d: угу, я вот уже с самого утреца бахнуля для профилактики…
<Anton2d> Ну-ну с утреца не наш метод!
<tagezi> всем привет
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: ку
<Hanno4ka> snql: :-*
<snql> Hanno4ka << :*
<Hanno4ka> snql: а что это ты меня в последнее время целуешь?…
<snql> Hanno4ka << а ты?)
<snql> зачем отвечаешь?
<Hanno4ka> snql: ты еврей?
<snql> Hanno4ka << христианин
<andrex> еврейский
<snql> andrex << крещеный деист
<Hanno4ka> обрезанный?
<aleksei`> всем ку
<tagezi> aleksei`, ку
<snql> Hanno4ka << что тебе не нравится
<Hanno4ka> snql: мне всё нравится
<Hanno4ka> и работа у меня просто замечательная… и начальство просто супер…)
<snql> :'(
<Hanno4ka> snql: ?
<snql> обижаешь вечно
<Hanno4ka> snql: я? оО да я вообще… даже мухи не обижу…
<snql> Конечно, она даже одуматься не успеет, что ее обидели как падет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://s.pikabu.ru/post_img/2013/04/04/11/1365101207_281457401.png
<baronos> :)
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus: а что за шрифт такой интересный?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: это скрин чего то яблочного. у меня яблок нет.
<baronos> это андройд
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а не, дроид
<Hanno4ka> а по-моему " андроид
<Hanno4ka> 4
<Hanno4ka> опередили)
 * JohnDoe_71Rus привык что серо(бело)-черное сверху = яблоко
<Hanno4ka> я тут сижу рядом с андроид-девелопером, так что глаз намютан уже
<Hanno4ka> *ё
<snql> HELP глючит всплывающая полоска при изменении громкости. какой оупенсорсник накосячил опять?
<Hanno4ka> я поломала хром ǿ_ǿ
<snql> она зависает на экране
<snql> вот через две минуты переключился звук и анимация изменилась, а после исчезла
<iFalkorr> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/7003366_460s_v3.jpg
<[Raiden]> 4.10.2 кде пришло на ппа. Если надо кому.
<|rapidsp|> [Raiden]: норм обновилось?
<[Raiden]> сча ставится , пока не знаю. Ну должно быть норм )
<snql> опть драйвер уронит :(
<[Raiden]> как де может дарйвер уронить )
<snql> у меня в прошлый раз драйвер видео упал
<snql> после обновления кед
<snql> до 4.10
<baronos> там наверно не в кедах было, а в обнове ядра или еще каких то к дровам относящихся пакетов. ну никак не в де дело
<tagezi> большая обновка )
<snql> народ а что по моей проблеме не было ни у кого?
<snql> писал выше
<Hanno4ka> помогите плиз настроить удалённый доступ между двумя убунтами 12.04 — дома и на работе
<brestows> ip статические или нет?
<artus> нет)
<artus> дома там вообще 3g )
<artus> и непонятно дает ли он белый ip )
<Hanno4ka> нет. но допустим я знаю какой айпи на данный момент
<brestows> кто провайдер ?
<Hanno4ka> ьеы
<Hanno4ka> mts
<brestows> я понял
<brestows> что мтс
<brestows> он юзает прокси и не уверен что получиться тебе это сделать
<brestows> ну самый простой вариант это поднять для начала ssh
<brestows> на одном из компов
 * baronos желает утопить в гиене адской этот мтс
<Hanno4ka> как мне поднять ссш?
<brestows> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/ssh
<artus> baronos, у нее нат прововский по ходу, такшта без внешнего серва - никак
<Kyshtynbai> apt-get install openssh а потом service ssh start
<Hanno4ka> Kyshtynbai: спс
<Kyshtynbai> Есть у нас кто из Нижнего Новгороду?
<Hanno4ka> хм оперссш не найден (
<brestows> ssh
<brestows> так пакет называется
<Hanno4ka> вроде стоит
<brestows> ну так он по умолчанию стоит
<brestows> настрой серверную часть
<Hanno4ka> ssh: unrecognized service - это что?
<Hanno4ka> сервер - это комп куда хочу достучаться?
<Kyshtynbai> клиент-то стоит, а сервер по-моему не стоит из коробки
<Kyshtynbai> openssh-sever кажеццо пакет.
<Hanno4ka> ща поищу по имени
<brestows> тупо apt-get install ssh
<brestows> все поставится само
<Hanno4ka> так мне сервер куда ставить?
<Hanno4ka> или можно на оба?
<brestows> туда куда хочешь подключаться
<Kyshtynbai> В смысле куда? Куда ты хочешь ломится
<artus> и толку небудет никакого :)
<Hanno4ka> artus: какой айпишник у ханночки кажет?
<Hanno4ka> или что он там показывает…
<artus> 93.84.4.173
<Hanno4ka> sudo apt-get ssh ругнулся
<brestows> install
<Hanno4ka> ну я дура…
<artus> чет я в упор не вижу тчоб делтелеком реалip давал)
<brestows> artus: кто  ?
<artus> *б
<brestows> дает
<Hanno4ka> белтелеком
<brestows> у меня вагон :)
<brestows> 4
<artus> brestows, на 3g?
<brestows> неа :)
<artus> ну так
<Hanno4ka> у меня 2 инета - один белтелеком, а воторой мтс /ж
<Hanno4ka> 3ж
<artus> аа
<Kyshtynbai> У неё офис через тригэ чтоли сидит? ИЛи из офиса домой надо?
<artus> brestows, отдельно заказывал?
<Hanno4ka> это дома
<Hanno4ka> просто провайдер часто вырубается и мтс как запасной идё у меня
<artus> Hanno4ka, 58 500 за включение и 18к в месяц - и будет тебе ссх
<Hanno4ka> а тут в офисе вообще хз
<Hanno4ka> ненене я не имею доступа к аккаунту и меня просто банально не поймут (((
<artus> это за ipшечку
<artus> на белтелекоме
<Hanno4ka> artus: а ты же вроде с ураины, не?
<artus> угу
<Hanno4ka> короче, с тем, что у меня есть ничего не получится ☹
<artus> без промежуточного звена - нет
<Hanno4ka> ну ладно, пока ханночка тут инет дома работает, ноут включён и высока вероятность, что торрент качается…
<Kyshtynbai> 58500 это ж сколько в долларах?
<Hanno4ka> мнньне 10
<Kyshtynbai> а, ну нормально.
<Hanno4ka> *меньше
<Hanno4ka> около 7
<Hanno4ka> а что такое «белый айпишник»?
<Kyshtynbai> Реальный,не за натом который видимо.
<Hanno4ka> а что за нат? типа прокси?
<SergeyIT> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/NAT
<iFalkorr>  Москва ответила нотой на задержание российского журналиста в Баку
<iFalkorr> это была нота Ре
<iFalkorr> В белорусском Гродно грабитель, притворившись священником, украл из храма крупную сумму денег.
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: ты почто храмы не защищаешь?
<iFalkorr> Преступник обследовал помещение и, обнаружив в столе шесть тысяч долларов, 1,2 тысячи польских злотых и восемь миллионов белорусских рублей, скрылся.
<iFalkorr> епте.в "бедных" храмах, молящих о подаянии и помощи лежат 6к долларов как нефиг делать
<sharikoff> [Green]: тут7
<sharikoff> [Green]: сделай свое доброе дело побыстрее а то меня уже реально подтягивают
<sharikoff> упс
<sharikoff> не сюда
<Scrimmer> эээ
<Scrimmer> утречко?
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/news/643806
<[Raiden]> вечерок
<andrex> ночер
<Kyshtynbai> Утрер.
<Anton2d> Хе-хе, а таки пьятница случилась у меня ;)
<baronos> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/61252137/2013-04-05.1365180062_shot.png
<Kyshtynbai> baronos: обонато))
<Kyshtynbai> какое-то полуприличное слово.
<baronos> obonato = ubuntu чем то похожи :)
<Kyshtynbai> Да это походу просто транскрипция другая, а слово-то одною
<Kyshtynbai> Африка, одно слово).
<baronos> ага)
<baronos> атака зеев
<Big_Aziz> всем привет
<Big_Aziz> sharikoff: Offoffoff  привет ребята
<andrex> ну привет
<Big_Aziz> andrex: привет и тебе не хворать
<Big_Aziz> что так тихо на канале? у все все работает, Классно
<Anton2d> Фсё сломалося и ничится
<Anton2d> *нится
<Anton2d> СН
<Big_Aziz> Anton2d: а что сломал то
<[Green]> sharikoff: скоро
<snql> посоветуйте фильм про пингвинов
<andrex> пингвины мистера поппера
<andrex> они что сговариваются чтоле, уже какой раз замечаю сергей заходит вслед ханна
<artus> по подсобкам шарятцо )
<artus> и типа не палятцо :D
<andrex> или это один человек)
<artus> ну арендовать дедик в белке как то неадекватно )
<andrex> зато непалевно
<SergeyIT> это обо мне?
<andrex> угу)
<artus> SergeyIT, ты че палишсо?
<SergeyIT> не знаю как там ханна, а я только внучку спать отправил )
<artus> Hanno4ka, а ты кого спать отправиа?
<artus> SergeyIT, сказку читал?
<SergeyIT> щас ей бабушка читает, а до этого она машинки гоняла на компе
<Hanno4ka> я отправила спать деда
<Hanno4ka> только честно, вот под боком хропит
<artus> сказки это гуд
<Hanno4ka> а так и я иду спать, просто торрент на закачке)))
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, кончай мучать торрент, другим не останется (
<aleksei`> ку, народ
<andrex> re
<aleksei`> подскажите пожалуйста чем можно систему оттестить, проц видяху и тд.
<SergeyIT> а что тестить то?
<andrex> проц видящку тд
<baronos> aleksei` берешь тестер и прозваниваешь проц видяху и так далее
<andrex> вопрос зачем
<artus> andrex, когда коту делать нечего, он играет с бантиком
<andrex> ну так то оно так)
<aleksei`> baronos, остряк?
<baronos> aleksei` бывает частенько
<aleksei`> ладно, пойду гуглить
<SergeyIT> baronos, не остри... тут без осциллографа  никак (
<andrex> aleksei`, может пригодится http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=57161.0
<aleksei`> SergeyIT, мне бы температуру проца узнать при максимальной нагрузке, причём тут осциллограф?
<aleksei`> andrex, спасибо, пригодится, но это про овеклокинг
<andrex> ну и про тестинг
<SergeyIT> градусник - во что надо, а лучше пирометр... У меня на панельке psensor висит.
<baronos> 1080 флещ в хроме с 200 вкладками и sensors ну и htop и сидеть смотреть :)
<aleksei`> )) а бенчмакрка нету никакого под убунту? а то сенсоры висят на панельке, а вкладки открывать лень как-то ))
<baronos> был как то на опеннет какой то бета релиз под линукс бенчмарка, только это было давно и не помню
<aleksei`> помеял себе проц на Xeon 3250, он зараза и гипертрейдингом (греется сильно) и боксовый интеловский куллер при малейшей нагрузке просто завывает
 * SergeyIT нагрел проц на 5 градусов через hardinfo
<aleksei`> спаял небольшое сопротивление для куллера, обороты понизились, вой пропал, но хотелось бы узнать при нагрузке теипературу
 * SergeyIT старенький селерончик
<aleksei`> пробовал делать архивы большого объёма, но эти операции не грузят ядра проца полностью
 * artus нагрел проц до 240 через духовку :D
<andrex> aleksei`, фильмы покодируй звук по обробатывай итд, загрузит раз 5 за рас
<aleksei`> кстати идея ))
<artus> архивируй рандом в девнул :D
<SergeyIT> и добей проц
<aleksei`> SergeyIT, что ж ты так позитивно настроен?
<SergeyIT> всегда нацелен на результат
 * aleksei` reboot
<andrex> хы, у меня знакомыйодин есть иму по работе прихоится компы ломать, дают железки и говорят сломать)
<baronos> видать проц сгорел
<SergeyIT> ко мне, обычно, приходят с вопросами как починить железки )
<baronos> таки нет
<aleksei`> andrex, это ж хде знакомый твой работает? ))
<andrex> а вот яфз, даже не спрашивал
<andrex> тестирует наверно на устойчивоть железяки
<andrex> больше мылей не приходит
<aleksei`> тут недавно у знакомого на компе обнаружил счётчик, который по истечении времени стирает mbr
<aleksei`> рассказывал что уже 4 раза в ремонт комп носил )))
<artus> да где ж вы их берете то
<aleksei`> кого?
<artus> виручы, друзей с вирусами ))
<aleksei`> так тут не вирусы. тот цеоенаправленно в сервисе по ремонту ставили походу, чтоб чаще обращались
<artus> ну сходил бы в рог дал, проблема то
<aleksei`> ну вот не знаю, ходил он или нет
<SergeyIT> так это надо публиковать в инете, с кодами, чтобы народ проверить мог
<artus> кто проверять будет? те кто в сервис носят? они ж читать не умеют )
<Kinder-Pingvi> Господа )
<Kinder-Pingvi> доброй ночи)
<artus> господ в 17м , того ...
<Kinder-Pingvi> посоветуйте еще какие-нибудь "иксы" в стиле опенбокса, флюкса..
<Kinder-Pingvi> хочу поиграццо
<aleksei`> ладно, пойду я спать, всем ночи
<snql> andrex << посмотрел давай еще
<Scrimmer> утречко всем
<Scrimmer> andrex: боже, ты ваще спишь, робот?
<Scrimmer> в чем твой секрет?
<Scrimmer> baronos: hey
<baronos> Scrimmer: эки
<Scrimmer> baronos: вуки
<snql> посоветуйте фильмы про пингвинов
<baronos> Scrimmer: эки по-тувински привет.
<Scrimmer> baronos: а я просто считаю, что вуки ну уж очень волосатые
<Scrimmer> и голос у них забавный
<Scrimmer> baronos: как дела?
<baronos> snql: Королевский пингвин nat geo
<snql> baronos << смотрел, а там где убивают?
<baronos> там где самец высиживает яйца
<baronos> Scrimmer: спать собираюсь
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: хм, кде обновилось?
<Scrimmer> у мну все приложения обновляются
<artus> банды ньюйорка есть у кого в хд?
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: да и появилась ещё кубунту 13.04 бета2
<snql> [Raiden] << скоро будут только лтски?
<[Raiden]> откуда вы такие вылезли?
<[Raiden]> лтс будут как обычно, сокращено время поддержки обычных до 9 мес.
<snql> ну я читал что-то что эти релизы тормозят разработку и что будут только лтсы с возможностью обновления
<snql> месяц где то назад
<[Raiden]> не
<[Raiden]> плохо читал
#ubuntu-ru 2013-04-06
<AndAnton2d> test
<ubuntuhelp> AndAnton2d, Понг понг понг...
<iFalkorr> вот и выпало unty 7 в обновках
<Hanno4ka> утречко
<iFalkorr> полдень давно
<iFalkorr> [Green]: с добрым утром
<andrex> iFalkorr, он не тут
<iFalkorr> тут. он всегда незримо налюдает за нами
<CMbI> Доброго дня, друзья! Кто-нибудь из присутствующих прикручивал к убунте КДЕ4 ?
<andrex> kubuntu-desktop
<andrex> и усе
<andrex> вчем проблема то?
<CMbI> Вот я и сомневаюсь, толи кубунту поставить, толи к имеющейся убунте прикручивать... На форуме читал, мол не так просто это для такого нуба как я )
<snql> что то там написано что заявлена эксперементальная поддержка для linux unity3d а где этот эксперементальный клиент стянуть можно, на сайте его не нахожу
<snql> а все разобрался
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Понг.
<kletchatii> Добрый день. Помогите, установил xubuntu 12.1, после установки обнаружил, что из двух ядер процессора используеться только одно. как можно проверить настройки цп и поправить это ?
<baronos> kletchatii: sudo cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep cores
<artus> кааак? ну каааак эти неучи обнаруживают что у них то одно я дро работает , то еще какой то маразм7
<baronos> artus: если узнаешь, потом рассккажешь?)
<artus> да самому интересно, под микроскопом штоль они рассматривают
<andrex> к экстрасенсам ходят
<SergeyIT> систем монитор же
<andrex> не не неслышал)
<snql> виджетов нарисовали на рабочем столе как же же еще
<iFalkorr>     snql спорим, виджет был настроен на core1 и core2
<iFalkorr> snql: вот и "работает только одно из двух"
<andrex> тест
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Fail!
<[Raiden]> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0406/h_1365266987_8844684_ae786c2cb1.png
<baronos> все бы ничего, но не очень то удобно с окнами получается лично по моему опыту на нетбуке. возможно на большом экране лчше,
<baronos> ну и мне понравился сериал Американцы :)
<tagezi> всем привет
<roumer> Привет всем. Есть живые? :)
<baronos> неа
<roumer> Понял.
<roumer> Кто-нибудь ставил с флешки ubuntu 12.10 64bit на машину, которая не умеет грузиться с EFI?
<artus> для установки с флешки efi ваше ненужен
<roumer> Уверен?
<baronos> может у него образ с ефи который не может ставится на простой тачке О_о
<artus> roumer, хош поспорить?
<baronos> либо я не понял вопроса
<roumer> Смотрите. Я уже голову себе всю сломал :)
<roumer> Есть образ 12.10 desktop amd64
<artus> baronos, из его вопроса вытекает что у него обчыный биос, и посему cat zzz.iso > /dev/xxx заглаза для установки)
<baronos> roumer: правильно поставь вопрос
<[Raiden]> какой образ с ефи, вы чего городите )
<andrex> ппц, что спрашивать, попробовал поставилось, хорошо, не поставилось решать проблему...
<roumer> Как сделать загрузочную флешку с 12.10 desktop amd64, чтобы можно было загрузиться с нее на машине с обычным BIOS?
<[Raiden]> roumer: так же как любую другую
<andrex> roumer, выше уже сказали как
<baronos> roumer: cat zzz.iso > /dev/xxx
<roumer> Так еще не пробовал, спасибо.
<[Raiden]> roumer: как твой имидж зовется?
<baronos> да любого способа обычного хватает
<roumer> Образ зовется ubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso
<[Raiden]> ясно, это по умолчанию умеет грузиться с биос. Если не грузится с флэшки, возьми другую. Мой комп из 3 моих флешек загружается с одной.
<roumer> [Raiden] спасибо за cat xxx.iso > /dev/xxx
<andrex> герои остаются незамечеными...
<artus> та да :)
<[Raiden]> ))
<roumer> Штирлиц всегда знал, что запоминается только последняя фраза
<roumer> А почему netbootin записывает криво?
<andrex> потому что сам кривой, даже кодировку нормальну забацать не смогли)
<tagezi> привет всем )
<tagezi> ещё раз
<tagezi> вот как у меня удаёться на пустом месте навирнуть систему? =(((
<mdma> *е
<tagezi> не знаю.. на вернуть - это скорее типа прикрутить.. у тут сделать не понятно что, но точно не работает как нужно
<tagezi> блин слитно ))
<[Raiden]> а что ты делал?
<mdma> а у меня сетка падает, перестает видится сетевуха, бывает после простоя бывает сразу после загрузки...
<[Raiden]> у меня кстати кде дообнвоилось и не стратовало. Пришлось 1 строку в старткде закоментить
<tagezi> лана, нужна помощь.. что в бить в запрос.. проблемма в следующем... кубунта доходит до авторизации пользователя, ввожу пароль, она пару раз мегает и выходит опять на это всё
<[Raiden]> ага , тот самый случай.
<tagezi> началось после перезагрузки
<[Raiden]> сча
<[Raiden]> открой от рута файл в редакторе /usr/bin/startkde и закоментируй строку
<[Raiden]> . krandrstartup
<[Raiden]> это примерно 142 строка
<[Raiden]> в 4.10.2 которое пришло нету файла такого
<[Raiden]> многие кстати попадут ) с этой проблемой.
<tagezi> [Raiden]: спасибо, сейчас попробую
<[Raiden]> ваще любой кто догадается с консоли выполнить старткде, сам разберётся...
<[Raiden]> но чего-то мне кажется что нынче таких не много )
<tagezi> [Raiden], спасибо, помогло )
<tagezi> жесткий прикол такой с обновкой )
<mdma> внезапно ) пропала сеть
<mdma> лог вот - http://pastebin.com/KjwKesze
<mdma> ifconfig на тот момент не видел ничего кроме и-фейсапетли
<mdma> апнул вручную - адрес не получило от провайдера, после перезагрузки все ок
<mdma> не первый просто уже..
<mdma> *раз
<mdma> и к чему там в логе отсылка на страницу этого бага  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/191889
<tagezi> [Raiden], не в курсе, есть чтонить на подобе gwc для кде?
<[Raiden]> а что это?
<tagezi> [Raiden], или ещё лучше голосовыделялка )
<[Raiden]> я не знаю, не понял
<tagezi> фильтр звуковой волны под гном )
<[Raiden]> я не в курсе
<tagezi> [Raiden], короче, задача.. есть запись со старых касет, естественно там шумов немерено, как душ в ванной, ну плюс щелчки и всё такое.. нужно почистить )
<[Raiden]> ясно, но я всёравн оен в курсе )
<[Raiden]> ходи по теркерам, качай нормальные рипы
<tagezi> не, это рип дифецитный... лекция по ламриму древняя как жизнь )
<[Raiden]> вязальная машина советская никому не нужна случайно? :)
<artus> а зачем ее начитывали в душе? ))
<mdma> ну это... чтоб не подслушали
<mdma> по моей проблеме с сетью че делать, или что попытаться сделать когда отвалится в следующий раз?
<sharikoff> симптомы какие
<mdma> http://pastebin.com/KjwKesze
<mdma> ifconfig на тот момент не видел ничего кроме и-фейсапетли
<mdma> апнул вручную - адрес не получило от провайдера, после перезагрузки все ок
<mdma> не первый раз
<sharikoff> ifconfig -a видел?
<mdma> не делал
<sharikoff> нетворк манагер?
<mdma> нетворк манагер не видел тоже
<sharikoff> никогда? =)
<sharikoff> несчастный..
<mdma> лог глянь, к чем там отсылка к багу этому https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/191889
<sharikoff> глянул
<sharikoff> соединение настроено как?
<sharikoff> в нетворк менеджере?
<mdma> да
<sharikoff> у меня 2 варианта
<artus> и в одном из них нм полюбому зло)
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> 1. настроить вручную. поднимать ппп скриптом
<sharikoff> 2. см п.1
<sharikoff> ибо я так понял это у тя выход в инет
<sharikoff> а не впн в контору
<sharikoff> то включать выключать часто не надо
<mdma> да инет, но пропали также и езернет интерфейсы
<mdma> хотя как раз впн коннект в контору оставался виден )
<mdma> само подклюение в нетворк манагере
<sharikoff> deimos NetworkManager[1175]:    SCPlugin-Ifupdown: devices removed (path: /sys/devices/virtual/net/ppp0, iface: ppp0)
<sharikoff> сетевуха мб дохлая или нетворк манагер выключает ее
<sharikoff> надо разделить кто косячит
<mdma> хороший повод попробовать  wicd
<sharikoff> емае
<sharikoff> все это типа нетворк манагера и викд - надстройки над стандартными скриптами
<[Raiden]> неа
<sharikoff> так почему не запилить с помощью стандартных скриптов
<sharikoff> ну я не знаю..
<sharikoff> я гуй последний раз видел года 2 назад
<mdma> ну понятно что "чище" юзать скрипты
<mdma> но если гуй норм пашет то почему бы нет?
<[Raiden]> у нм своя служба в общем. Стандартные настойки сети оно ваще никак не юзает
<mdma> вот в моем случае да, можно пробовать ручками
<sharikoff> ну видно что как то не норм
<[Raiden]> Я считаю что эта программа  - позор опенсорса
<[Raiden]> )
<sharikoff> если косяки такие вылазят с отрубанием ваще карты
<[Raiden]> а в dmesg ничего?
<[Raiden]> может драйвер карты кривой
<sharikoff> щас такого не бывает имхо
<mdma> в dmesg заглядывал
<mdma> но то что выложил -максимум
<sharikoff> кто нть опенстек делал?
<l-ectrik> [Raiden]: Можно ли как-нить в кде уменьшить\увеличить шаг регулировки громкости колесом мыши?
<[Raiden]> l-ectrik: не знаю. Тоже хотел бы знать
<tagezi> лан, всем ночи
<[Raiden]> l-ectrik: Чего-то нашел
<l-ectrik> ??
<[Raiden]> ~/.kde/share/config/kmixrc
<[Raiden]> и в секцию [Global] вставляем
<[Raiden]> VolumePercentageStep=1
<l-ectrik> [Raiden]: сенкс. попробую
<[Raiden]> поставлю себе 3 )
<l-ectrik> [Raiden]:У меня нет такого. Мож просто дописать в эту мекцию?
<[Raiden]> l-ectrik: Нет, всётаки надо однушку ставить, щелкает по 3
<[Raiden]> ну да, вставляем = дописываем
<[Raiden]> и потом кмикс убей процесс и снвоа запусти. С 1 стало лучше
<l-ectrik> все равно на 3 процента регулирует
<[Raiden]> ну тык по умолч на 9
<[Raiden]> на 9-11
<l-ectrik> [Raiden]: Все же лучше. Спасибо))
<mdma> как полезно бывает запустить глючащую программу в консоли
<mdma> и как классно что это вообще возможно )
<[Raiden]> да уж, возможность запуска  глючных программ просто необходима
<[Raiden]> )
<mdma> да нет там я виноват, перестал пульсар играть музыку из вконтактика, я уж думал переустановить с удалением настроек, но отом запустил вконсоли
<mdma> оказалось что я игрался с настройками прокси и забыл
<mdma> в нетворк манагере
<mdma> забыл потому что всем программам что я юзаю кроме пульсара пофиг
<mdma> что парадоксально, качать музыку он не перестал, а играть не хотел
#ubuntu-ru 2013-04-07
<[Raiden]> про музыку заметил: если у человека нет слуха, то ему обязательно нужен пятиканальный звук с высоким битрейтом. И по-громче.
<[Raiden]> попался комент
<Vlad_> Добрый день. Извиняюсь что может немного не в тот канал пишу. Подскажите, настроил L2TP/IPSec(OpenSwan). В винде(7) человек делает подключение, но трассировка ид
<Vlad_> идёт через старое подключение
<Vlad_> Как перенаправить пакеты через созданный туннель?
<Vlad_> Вопрос тупо по винде) С другого клиента с 7 такой проблемы нет. С мобильных устройств тоже всё ок. У одного единственного клиента только
<artus> а че, на канал венды слабо зайти?
<Vlad_> :) в том то и дело что рука не поднимается
<artus> чето как то у тебя и с логикой не очень )
<Vlad_> Логика тут ни при чём
<artus> ну да, в 7 утра в воскресенье, прийти на канал бубунты с вопросами по тараканами венды, ога, канешн непичем) даж не ночевала )
<Vlad_> :)) не ложилась ещё, эт верно
<Vlad_> Тут я мотивирую тем, что во-первых знаю, что на этом сообществе грамотные специалисты которые мне уже помогали в чем-то. Во-вторых: виндовый канал мне чужд. Бывает так в жизни, что нужно и правильней пойти к какому-то человеку, но идёшь к др
<Vlad_> угому, который хуже разбирается, но более симпатчен по общению))
<Vlad_> Лан) кажется сам нагуглил
<artus> ну эт всеж не повод жесткого офтопа ) есть более дружелюбные в плане политики каналы с тем же составом специалистов :D
<artus> хотя всеравно все спят )
<iFalkorr> Vlad_: а ты думаешь, на канале венды разбираются в венде? наивный
<Vlad_> а ты почему не спишь? какой часовой пояс?
<artus> Vlad_, а я как то не смог заснуть а сейчас уже позно ложитцо)
<Vlad_> iFalkorr: это третья причина)) мне кажется тут помогут быстрей и лучше)
<artus> ну за офтоп тут быстрее зобанят :D
<iFalkorr> Vlad_: в воскресенье утром? мне вставать то было лень
<artus> iFalkorr, бди, а я пока убег )
<iFalkorr> artus: ээээ. а чай?
<andrex> Vlad_, дуй на форум к вендозятникам, мс и прочим
<andrex> у меня снег идет ппц
<iFalkorr> andrex: кекеке. вот и до вас наш снеш дошел
<andrex> угу, тока судя по тому как он идет, большая часть осталась у вас)
<iFalkorr> это да
<iFalkorr> всегда пожалуйста
<Umren> yo
<iFalkorr> oy
<baronos> че
<rapidsp> чотко
<mishke> ребята, здравствуйте
<mishke> если начинать с самых азов IT, с чего стоит начать обучение?
<iFalkorr> с английского языка
<CuHTe3> с математики
<iFalkorr> с русского языка
<iFalkorr> с литературы
<CuHTe3> :)
<iFalkorr> ну в общем всю школьную программу пройди
<iFalkorr> так чтобы знать,а не "сидел я на уроках, аттестат получил, но уже ниче не помню"
<mishke> ок, засчитано
<mishke> школьная программа пройдена
<iFalkorr> а должна быть освоена
<mishke> и освоена, да
<iFalkorr> прям так?английский знаешь?
<mishke> более или менее знаю, продолжаю изучать
<mishke> вообще связные вещи говорить/писать могу)
<iFalkorr> вот продолжай. когда изучишь так, чтобы понимать не только "как пройти в библиотеку" или "мне большой мак и колу", а и на техническом и углубленном уровне - тогда и думай об it
<iFalkorr> одновременно займись математикой. развивает причинно-следственные связи
<iFalkorr> CuHTe3: тяжела ноша для него оказалась. он небось ждал волшебнйо книги "стать крутым админом за 15 минут".  выучив 100 команд не стать админом
<rapidsp> ИТ для чайников :)
<baronos> надо книжку IT за 10 мин и тамблетку мега стимулятор развития нейронных сетей :)
<rapidsp> вообще надо начинать с программируемого калькулятора. Мазевая весчь :)
<GoldSkif> Привет. кто-нибудь Танки на убунту ставил?
<baronos> на форму статья была
<baronos> форуме*
<GoldSkif> а в эти танки кто-нибудь играл?
<baronos> кто ни будь да играл
<GoldSkif> Логично. Кто-то же в них играет
<baronos> Те кто играл иделали на форуме пост
<baronos> да и на сайте wine были статьи по запуску
<GoldSkif> да я уже пропатчил и поставил.. но глючновато
<GoldSkif> хотел на винду поставить - винда ставиться не захотела
<baronos> ну с этим на канал винды
<GoldSkif> да это я так.. по привычке. На винду пожаловаться
<GoldSkif> ладно, пойду убьюсь
<baronos> его Ирку жалко
<artus> ненавижуфсехчеловеков :)
<andrex> поздравляю)
<artus> хеее, под гамазинкой представительницам ромов на попытку стрельнуть сигарету на упеждение так конкретно была послана по атресу затеряной в пустыне статуи, что даж как то все что смогла сказать в ответ - это робко - а че вот
<artus> так сразу и так далеко , и стушевавшись потерялась на горизонте :D
<andrex> чет седня пол канала дрыхнет
<l-ectrik> Это что, Пелевин?
<artus> l-ectrik, ты о чем?
<baronos> artus: из того что я прочитал я понял, что кто то к памятнику должен пойти, но предыстория была увлекательной наверно. ты сколько уже выкурил сегодня батареек? :D
<l-ectrik> artus: [13:14:49] <artus> хеее, под гамазинкой представительницам ромов на попытку стрельнуть сигарету на упеждение так конкретно
<artus> baronos, да я еще не спамши просто, воот ща кааак завалюсь ... :)
<l-ectrik> об этом))
<artus> l-ectrik, да не, быль как она есть )
<l-ectrik> ))
<baronos> artus: аа, ну дык это хорошо. а я уже винца вмазаал и няяя :)
<tagezi> всем привет
<artus> tagezi, тыыдыщ
<CuHTe3> /usr/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/4.7/libgcc.a when searching for -lgcc
<CuHTe3> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lgcc
<CuHTe3> /usr/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/4.7/libgcc_s.so when searching for -lgcc_s
<CuHTe3> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lgcc_s
<CuHTe3> collect2: ошибка: выполнение ld завершилось с кодом возврата 1
<CuHTe3> make[1]: *** [makedep] Ошибка 1
<CuHTe3> make[1]: Выход из каталога `/home/cuhte3/wine-1.5.27/tools'
<CuHTe3> make: *** [tools/Makefile] Ошибка 2
<andrex> @voice CuHTe3
<CuHTe3> Кто нить скажет где найти этот -lgcc_s
<andrex> !paste > CuHTe3
<ubuntuhelp> CuHTe3, please see my private message
<CuHTe3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5685993/
<CuHTe3> Кто нить скажет где найти этот -lgcc_s
<CuHTe3> ?
<[Raiden]> CuHTe3:  /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/4.7/libgcc.a  лежит в пакете gcc-4.7
<CuHTe3> Ок. Спасибо.. Ток что сам наткнулся на sudo apt-get install gcc-x.x
<CuHTe3> попробую
<CuHTe3> Уже установлена самая новая версия gcc-4.7
<CuHTe3> (
<andrex> ln -s /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/4.7/libgcc_s.so.*.*.*.* /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/4.7/libgcc_s.so
<[Raiden]> а зачем ты вайн собираешь?
<[Raiden]> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/ppa
<CuHTe3> [Raiden] потому что танчики не идут..
<[Raiden]> ясно )
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Понг.
<iFalkorr> baronos: faileть
<baronos> iFalkorr: ну вот че ты, а? вот все так няшно, а ты вот так и все и не няшно :)
<andrex> ненавижу слово няшно
<baronos> хех)
<iFalkorr> andrex: цеж такое няшное слово
<[Raiden]> какая няшная ненависть
<[Raiden]> )
<snql> какой чудесный день
<snql> работать мне не лень
<baronos> !enter > snql
<ubuntuhelp> snql, please see my private message
<snql> baronos << ubuntuhelp << это не вопрос и не ответ
<snql> и в песнях, стихах - Enter как знак препинания
<baronos> низя спорить с хелпом :)
<snql> кстати да
<kletchatii> Добрый день !
<baronos> таки да
<kletchatii> Подскажите,  можно ли из gedit перекодировать файл в utf-8
<kletchatii> &
<kletchatii> ?
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Ну понг, и что?
<andrex> enconv -L ru -x UTF-8 *.txt так лучше наверно будет
<[Raiden]> kletchatii: можно, но сделано не френдово. в открыть как и сохранить как есть выбор кодировки, а список доступных кодировок изменяется через зад, т.е. через гсеттинс
<[Raiden]> 1 из просты способов перекодировать текс - это открыть в браузере ) Ну или в любом редакторе где кодировка меняется налету, например kate
<andrex> edit --encoding windows-1251 file.txt и сохранить в утф есть ещё лагин, для пары файлов подойдет, а для кучи лучше первый способ
<andrex> gedit*
<kletchatii> Raiden, прокатило
<kletchatii> спасибо
<kletchatii> а в gedit можно как нить автодополнение под язык поставить ?
<kletchatii> интересует есть ли в geany такое для js и php
<andrex> enconv -L ru -x UTF-8 файл переделает все что угодно вразумных пределах из любой колировки в утф хватит кактус грызть
<andrex> д*
<[Raiden]> Я говорил о френдовости. Команду и ключи надо знать и помнить.
<andrex> можно алиас забабахать, правда тогда надо алиасы запоминать, дилема)
<[Raiden]> каждому своё
<baronos> мне пиченье
<baronos> е*
<CuHTe3> Блин почему у америкосов все работает а у мну нет =] http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=27800 - все действия в точности повторил... тоже Xubuntu 12.10 ..
<baronos> версия вайна возможно другая, может дрова, может что то не доустановленно, может просто карма низкая
<CuHTe3> Mafia 2 идет и ничо =)
<CuHTe3> не ругается
<baronos> графику на минимум поставить может через конфиг если так не запускается
<baronos> поставь винду, да не мучайся
<[Raiden]> пропустил чего-нить. Ещё смотри какая видеокарта и какая версия\билд игры.
<[Raiden]> например косморейнджеры ХД стабильно падают , а следущий билд спокойно работает
<CuHTe3> baronos: Ради одних танков... не буду! =)
<[Raiden]> ещё советую посмотреть плей он линукс. если там есть эти танки, то ставить через него.
<CuHTe3> ок
<[Raiden]> я так запускал пару вещей котоыре не работали в дефолтном вайне
<[Raiden]> у кого есть фф и хром\хромиум , откройте картинку и там и там
<[Raiden]> http://habrastorage.org/storage2/ae8/8a5/1aa/ae88a51aa7e72114cc2ca5dd636403c7.png
<CuHTe3> опа есть! =)
<SergeyIT> фф - пингвин с виртуальными ушами
<baronos> [Raiden]: это тух с ада?
<[Raiden]> разницу видно в 2 браузерах
<[Raiden]> остальное не важно
<CuHTe3> А это какая то особая технология? Оо
<[Raiden]> точно не знаю, вот ещё тут есть
<[Raiden]> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/15858586/why-does-this-png-image-display-differently-in-chrome-firefox-than-in-safari-a
<CuHTe3> it's hack O_O
<markmx> приветствую, ткните носом в програмулинку чтобы сохраняла текущую сессию, ато в винду надо сбегать ненадолго :)
<CuHTe3> Настройки->сеанс и запуск->общие
<andrex> хибернейт)
<CuHTe3> там галку поставить что бы автоматически и На вкладке Сеанс - Сохранить сеанс что б наверняка
<markmx> лан, видать не судьба в минте такое найти :)
<CuHTe3> галку можно не ставить)
<markmx> да тут понятия то такого нет как сеанс :)
<markmx> значит будем патчить счас
<CuHTe3> блин, да у Тебя может и не быть))
<CuHTe3> У Тебя gnome?
<markmx> он самый, счас потестим на pm-hibernate
<markmx> ну... прошло почти удачно :)
<CuHTe3> Приложения->Настройки рабочего стола->Дополнительно->Сеансы нет такого?
<CuHTe3> хотя мож это не то)
<markmx> нет, тут своя атмосфера, сделал в общем :)
<markmx> все сложно :) нужно тачить через судо и редактировать хитрые файлы
<markmx> в общем все как надо :)
<markmx> лан я в винду, батлфилд сам себя не прокачает
<bosyi> привет
<bosyi> можно ли с убунту создать установочную флешку с виндой?
<bosyi> шо будет если dd использовать?
<[Raiden]> вин7 и 8 вроде можно с помощью дд, хп - нет, там надо шаманить.
<baronos> надо шаманить через ms-sys
<[Raiden]> Я тут поюзал вин7 64бит с 1гб рам и чел понаставил ещё всяких мейлагентов, качалок и т.д.
<andrex> и оно померло?
<[Raiden]> 80-90% рам загрузка сразу после старта
<[Raiden]> тормозня жутчайшая
<[Raiden]> можно сказать постоянное ио со свопом
<[Raiden]> В общем, недостаток рам и мног оио из приличного компа могут сделать крайне медленный, если коротко
<snql> а в кедах есть эквалайзер? а то звук как в замкнутой комнате
<[Raiden]> нету
<[Raiden]> но можешь почитать про эквалайзер для пульса
<[Raiden]> техника ваще требующая эквалайзера не очень хорошо. Но т.к.  такая есть и встречается, эквалайзеры имеют право на жизнь...
<[Raiden]> или используй эквалайзеры в плейерах - это есть
<[Raiden]> сразу
<snql> мне нужно послушать музыку вк, похоже придется ставить еще и плагин
<[Raiden]> а.. тогда глобальынй надо на альзу или пульс
<[Raiden]> я всё ещё предпочитаю качать и слушать оффлайн, в аудиоплейерах.
<snql> [Raiden] << нет, я что предлагаю собственно. поствить обычный проигрыватель и на него плагин для проигрывания музыки в вк+ там же использовать эквалайзер
<snql> такое реально? к примеру в том же амароке
<[Raiden]> ну, если ты умееш ьписать плагины то реально )
<snql> вообще то умею, но я думаю, что такое уже давно есть
<[Raiden]> кажется к амароку есть что-то http://habrahabr.ru/post/145097/
<snql> ай ну я и забыл что амарок у меня не работает
<teddyp1cker> привет
<teddyp1cker> http://screencloud.net/v/oj1Q
<teddyp1cker> кто нибудь знает как пофиксить (пропало меню окна virtual box)
<[Raiden]> а если навести мышу на панель тоже нет?
<teddyp1cker> нет
<teddyp1cker> если что это у товарища - я у себя воспроизвести не могу ибо кде
<SergeyIT> а посмотреть на других столах
<l-ectrik> нажать кнопку развернуть и появится
<[Raiden]> teddyp1cker: скажи товарищу пусть читает как выпилить глобал меню или ка кперейти на кде
<[Raiden]> )
<l-ectrik> [Raiden]: точно))
<teddyp1cker> говорит если развернуть ок появляется
<teddyp1cker> сворачивает обратно - исчезает
<[Raiden]> l-ectrik: кстати, возвращаясь ко вчерашнему вопросу... Поудмалось что в настройках мыши стоит скроллинг в 3 строки. Поэтому  1 в настрйоках кмикса даёт 3, а с клавы если управлять то по одному шагу.
<l-ectrik> так правильно - глобальное меню включено
<[Raiden]> Мне правда как раз хотелось 3.
<l-ectrik> teddyp1cker: http://compizomania.blogspot.com/2012/02/ubuntu-1110_987.html - откл глобального меню
<l-ectrik> [Raiden]: мда, ну позже гляну
<l-ectrik> А то лень с дивана вставать))
<teddyp1cker> у себя я так могу сделать если режим масштабирования включаю
<teddyp1cker> но если выключаю - ок
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36617
<l-ectrik> [Raiden]: могу ли я на кубунту 12.04 кде 4.10 накатить? Просто я на нетбук хочу поставить. Как-то пробовал раньше-не стартовало. И как, если что откатить обратно?
<[Raiden]> l-ectrik: можешь поставить отсюда http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.10.2
<l-ectrik> teddyp1cker: в смысле, что выключаешь?
<[Raiden]> откатить проще всег опереустановкой или прогарммой ppa purge
<teddyp1cker> кароч
<l-ectrik> [Raiden]: я оттуда и ставил)) У меня нетбук просто проблемный. Intel GMA 3600((
<teddyp1cker> товарищ с винды слез и запутался - он не в фокусе окно держал и поэтому меню не было
<teddyp1cker> так что проблемы нет
<[Raiden]> или попробуйте бтрфс. Если создать снапшот, то откатить можно одной командой любые изменения.
<teddyp1cker> проблема у ux команды unity
<l-ectrik> ааа ну я тоже пока привык к глобальному настрадался))
<[Raiden]> есть ещё apt-btrfs-snapshot , сама делает при каждой установке пакетов
<l-ectrik> [Raiden]: Спасиб, буду сейчас пробовать, если что - отпишусь))
<[Raiden]> правда фс ещё не релизнули, но это из самых быстрых способов отката
<teddyp1cker> про hud ему рассказал - оценил
<teddyp1cker> грит где такое в винде взять
<teddyp1cker> https://github.com/gnome-design-team
<l-ectrik> Что мне нравится в убунтах, так это что можно пользоваться при установке))
<tagezi> ping
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Ну понг, и что?
<[Raiden]> http://cs4743.vkontakte.ru/u2915298/119552597/x_71cb6ee6.jpg
<snql> Что за слово? http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0408/h_1365376823_1885000_d41d8cd98f.png
<artus> палюбому гравицапа
<andrex> рр
#ubuntu-ru 2014-03-31
<NoOova> Доброе утро!
<NoOova> Подскажите, как найти в каком-нибудь кеше файл?
<NoOova> например. я точно знаю что ос обращается к libc.so.6 где-то. Как мне быстро найти где этот libc.so.6 лежит?
<NoOova> т.е. как 'type -a libc.so.6' тока работающий вариант
<NoOova> Мне помог "ldconfig -p"
<tagezi> утро всем
<andrex> бубутра
<akbat> 1
<akbat> господа здравствуйте, сможет кто-то помочь по samba? после удаления не получается установить снова, не создает папку и конфиги.
<andrex> !samba
<ubuntuhelp> программа, которая позволяет обращаться к сетевым дискам на различных операционных системах по протоколу SMB/CIFS. Установка и Настройка здесь http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/samba и анг здесь http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<SergeyIT> полудня
<[Raiden]> https://www.linux.org.ru/news/kde/10337248
<JohnDoe_71Rus> как в огнелисе посмотреть с какого сайта файл попал в кеш? \Profiles\<user>\Cache
<JohnDoe_71Rus> есть только имя файла без расширения
<andrex> about:cache?device=disk так наверно
 * andrex не юзает огнелис
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: там url но нету имени файла в кеше огнелиса
<andrex> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Есть контакт.
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=39446
<tagezi> [Raiden]: так вроде ещё в 2005 году обнаружили, не?
<tagezi> а, это было про Dual EC DRBG
<tagezi> http://itsfoss.com/facebook-to-buy-ubuntu-for-3-billion/
<UNIm95> tagezi:  за 3 ляма?
<UNIm95> маловато
<tagezi> угу
<UNIm95> или биллион это миллиард?
<tagezi> пока слухи и предположения
<UNIm95> в смысле у америкосов.
<tagezi> не, это милиард
<tagezi> всёравно маловато.. да и дело не в цене.. если купят, то тут делать будет нечего
<UNIm95> Почему?
<tagezi> оно и сейчас, в принципе, выдаёт кучу инфы третьим лицам, а с дрявым фейсбуком весь мир удет знать когда ты ешь, а когда ты срёшь
<UNIm95> Ну перейду я на деб и что?
<[Raiden]> я бы заметил что передача данных 3-ей стороне есть только в Юнити.
<tagezi> ты не прав )
<tagezi> то что не говорят про остальные дистры на убунте, это не значит что там этого нет
<tagezi> просто единство в нашём сообществе занимает больший процент
<tagezi> амазон встроен и в кде тоже
<UNIm95> Переходите на крыску =)
<[Raiden]> Я не замечал.
<tagezi> ты пасёшь весь трафик котрый идёт с твоего компа? )))
<tagezi> разбиваешь его на пакеты и анализируешь? )
<[Raiden]> нет, не замечал поиск в ифейса завязанный на амазоне
<[Raiden]> е*
<tagezi> да не нужно что бы ты на амазоне искал, нужно просто собирать и отравлять чем ты интерисуешься... тогда, если ты приходишь на страницу амазона по какой-то ссылке, то он может подобрать товар по твоим интересам
<[Raiden]> ну тогда у меня такой же вопрос. Откуда инфа? ты отслеживал траффик или где-то прочитал?
<tagezi> нет, я читаю блоги людей которые занимаються безопасность, и анализируют его.. всю их инфу в том числе и код можно проверить у себя в системе
<tagezi> но лично ьы можешь думать что угодно.. =)
<tagezi> ты*
<[Raiden]> Ну, я конечно буду думать так, как хочу. Пока не увижу что-то, что может заставить думать иначе.
<[Raiden]> Я тут подумал. Сегодня 1 апреля уже  пол часа
<[Raiden]> может это причина слухов про покупку каноникал?
<tagezi> может
<tagezi> некоторые люди не умеют смеяться каждый день, поэтому издеваються на всем 1 апреля
<tagezi> про фейсбук наверное да.. про амазон нет
<tagezi> впринципе, мне всёравно, что гугл расказывает мне про скидки в саседнем универмаге, а амазон при поиске книг по питону предлагает купить "Английские истории" для детей.. у меня жесткий бюджет, и я просто не могу потратить деньги даже если бы хотел
<tagezi> просто индустрия использует всё чаще вирусный маркетинг, и анализ личных данных, что бы впарить то что им выгодно, а не то что мне реально нужно
<tagezi> это растраивает.. абсолютной анонимности в сети не может быть по апределению.. даже Тор предупреждает о том, что бы просмотр документов скачаных из сети проводился без подключения к сети, иначе может быть утечка инфы
<[Raiden]> https://www.linux.org.ru/
<[Raiden]> зайдите
<Leagnus> ребята, я нуб в ВИМе как буфера открытых файлов закладками сделать?
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  лол
<tagezi> Leagnus: http://rus-linux.net/MyLDP/BOOKS/Vim/prosto-o-vim-13.html
<tagezi> это?
<Leagnus> :tabnew, ага, спасибо!
<Leagnus> а на каком языке у него профайл?
<tagezi> Leagnus: http://ru.wikibooks.org/wiki/Vim
<tagezi> тебя чо гугл забанил? )
#ubuntu-ru 2014-04-01
<snql> !lts
<ubuntuhelp> LTS — долгосрочная поддержка. LTS релизы операционной системы Ubuntu поддерживаются с момента выпуска 3 года для desktop редакции и 5 лет для серверной редакции.
<snql> !latest
<ubuntuhelp> Пакеты в репозитариях Ubuntu не всегда содержат последние версии программ. Для Ubuntu важна стабильность, а последние версии ПО не всегда могут этому отвечать.
<ubuntuhelp> Обновления выходят только в случаях обнаружения ошибок безопасности и ошибок, серьёзно влияющих на нормальную работу системы. См. !backports
<snql> !current
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='current'
<snql> !release
<ubuntuhelp> Новая версия Ubuntu выходит раз в 6 месяцев. Каждый релиз поддерживается от 18 месяцев до 5 лет. Более подробная информация на http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases и http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Anton2d> Если кому не лень, подскажите как седом урезать вот тут: https://codeo.me/4lC строки которые идут повтором.
<Anton2d> тоесть строки которые после °C
<Anton2d> Уже весь мозг поломал, не работает. Нужно как то сравнить две строки, и если часть там повторяется, то удалить повторение.
<Anton2d> Нужно именно седом.
<Anton2d> Хотя можно и awk наверное но его я совсем плохо знаю.
<tagezi> Leagnus: тут?
<tagezi> Leagnus: http://jenyay.net/Programming/VimScript1
<tagezi> https://www.ibm.com/developerworks/ru/library/l-vim-script-1/
<tagezi> http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/ru/library/l-vim-script-2/
<tagezi> Leagnus: там вроде всё что нужно для начала, что бы начать скрипты писать.. настройка профиля в викиучебнике есть
<tagezi> а специцические вещи лучше гуглить, ибо каждый строит под себя
<tagezi> Anton2d: тебе нужно удалить строки между?
<Anton2d> нет, только следующие, которые частично повторяются.
<Anton2d> Overcast Partly Cloudy и т.д.
<Leagnus> Привет! спасибо
<Anton2d> Условия такое хитрое что у них совпадает только начальная часть неизвестной длины
<Anton2d> тоесть удалить строки которые частично повторяются в начале, но оставить те которые длинные ;)
<Anton2d> Блин не могу по русски объяснить;) Partly Cloudy -6 °C - оставить.  Partly Cloudy - удалить
<tagezi> да, я понял.. эм.. ща попробуем седом
<tagezi> вообще если грепаешь °C то подучаешь только строки с температурой
<tagezi> тебе однотрочный скрипт нужен, я так понимаю?
<Anton2d> Да но это не то.  Можно даже типа условия если есть °C$ - то след строку удаляем.
<Anton2d> Ну да в потоке оно должно быть..
<Anton2d> Все мануалы перечитал, не пойму как объяснить что хочу удалить строку после найденного regex
<Leagnus> дык сгруппировать
<Leagnus> разбить на группы
<Leagnus> клуб на я.ru http://clubs.ya.ru/vim/
<Leagnus> а как emacs c VIM связаны?
<tagezi> Anton2d: чото у меня тоже с утра не склеиваеться
<tagezi> можно удалить следующую строку если предыдущая заканчиваеться на С
<Anton2d> Ну хотя-бы так ...
<tagezi> либо засовывать первую строку в переменную и с ней работать, но это будет длинно очень
<Anton2d> ну это то понятно...
<tagezi> если у тебя всегда один и тот же выход, то лучше кастыль )
<Anton2d> Козалось что можно красиво седом, сравнить и выкинуть, а нифига.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Anton2d: погоду прикручиваешь
<[Raiden]> а что за строка?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: https://codeo.me/4lC
<[Raiden]> и что надо оставить?
<Anton2d> https://codeo.me/4lF
<JohnDoe_71Rus> если повторяется, то первую строчку
<Anton2d> Нужно удалить только строки, которые идуть после градусов
<Anton2d> Да, именно если есть повторение начала ;)
<Anton2d> тут похоже не для седа задача.. или awk или пихать в переменные и сравнивать.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тут задача для мозга )
<Anton2d> Ну вторым способом, я могу сделать, но он не удобен.
<[Raiden]> А другйо источник температуры не судьба найти?
<Anton2d> нет ;)
<Anton2d> Там дальше в конвейре всё норм распарсивается. Только вот столкнулся с проблемой удаления повторных строк.
<[Raiden]> т.е. выше уже отпарсенный текст?
<[Raiden]> может в строках были ещё отличия?
<Anton2d> А это хороший вопрос, щаз гляну.
<Anton2d> Кажись были ;)
<[Raiden]> если были , то их можно отседить или отгрепать.
<[Raiden]> а потом парсить то что осталось
<Anton2d> Неа.. увы... имено так и всё.
<[Raiden]> плохо )
<[Raiden]> строки идут по порядку по идее. типа утро вечер ночь? Может всё отрезать кроме строк с градусами?
<[Raiden]> и потом вставить в них слова утро вечер ночь
<[Raiden]> остальное в помойку
<Anton2d> Неа... это слишком просто,  Там бывает то дождь то снег
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кстати, правдивую погоду для конки где поискать?
<Anton2d> вот более полный https://codeo.me/4lF
<[Raiden]> правдивая только за окном )
<[Raiden]> Я ориентируюсь на яндекс, иногда на гисметео
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Anton2d: вот, лайт сноу повторяется, а C в конце нету
<[Raiden]> Anton2d: а покажи начальынй текст или страницу
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: колхозить свою погодную станцию на микроконтроллере?
<[Raiden]> JohnDoe_71Rus: не знаю )
<Anton2d> lynx -dump "http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=uuee" | grep -A 60 "Weather at a Glance"
<[Raiden]> Смотреть на градусник за окном перед тем как выйти.
<Anton2d> Это скрипт, есесно город любой может быть.
<Anton2d> Скрипт для ИРК-канала
<[Raiden]> вот уже ошибка. Разница может быть в тегах. А ты их режишь линксом, получая только текст.
<[Raiden]> надо забирать страницу вгетом или курлом и парсить её.
<Anton2d> Ну.. ты скажи еще, попарсить хтмль ;)
<[Raiden]> да
<Anton2d> Яж не маньяк на сктолько
<Anton2d> Неосилю.
<Anton2d> Я уж лучше напишу тогда цикл и буду в нем строки сравнивать ;)
<Anton2d> Если первое слово с строке повторяется как в предыдущей - выкидываем строку.
<[Raiden]> меньше знаний - кривее кастыль. В прочем главнео что бы работало )
<Anton2d> Это я все могу, я надеялся более банальный способ. и красивый
<Anton2d> нет так нет, щаз заплющим в переменный.
<Anton2d> *ые
<[Raiden]> самый банальный способ - найти готовый скрипт к конки, подправить код города.
<Anton2d> э вообще не для конки
<Anton2d> Это функция бота для чата у которого погоду можно спросить на любой город.
<Anton2d> с прогнозом..
<Anton2d> Ладно... фсё ясно, расходимся. Маньяки седа нот детектед ;)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://pastebin.com/JZteQktB вот кусок html
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вроде понятно
<Anton2d> тьфу... еще и по русски... это чьё такое ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это с твоего сайта, код
<Anton2d> :О ужос
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не знаю, у меня по русски но в фарингейтах )
<Anton2d> У меня все красиво на инглише в градусах и км/ч ;)
<[Raiden]> в хтмл видно повторы и можно обрезать
<[Raiden]> например убрать все строки с текстом <a class="iconSwitchSmall
<JohnDoe_71Rus> там в углу переключалка на градусы есть
<Anton2d> угу, вот эти если погрепать все <a class="iconSwitchSmall"><img src="http://icons-ak.wxug.com/i/c/k/cloudy.gif" alt="Пасмурно" title="Пасмурно" alt="Пасмурно" title="Снег" class="condIcon" /></a>
<Anton2d> А потом уже натравить снова lynx на файл ?
<[Raiden]> нет, потом седом парсить, линкс не поймёт битый хтмл
<[Raiden]> хотя попытка не пытка
<Anton2d> Поймет, я акурратно вырежу от <a до /a> Вариант интересный, попробую.
<SergeyIT> прям высший свет здесь.. разговоры о погоде
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Anton2d: http://m.wund.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?brand=mobile_metric&query=Tula+russia ня =)
<[Raiden]> Во, кодер пришел кажись. Сча он нам напишет )
<Anton2d> Ну чем то этот хтм лучше.. да, но не знаю, я с первым разбирусь уже.
<Anton2d> Это интересно что Yesterday's Minimum 	999°C approx.
<Anton2d> Температура плавления чегото ;)
<SergeyIT> не верьте прогнозам - изучайте народные приметы
<JohnDoe_71Rus> SergeyIT: ты думаешь прогнозы на чем основаны :)
<SergeyIT> я знаю - не на приметах ;)
<[Raiden]> http://russian.wunderground.com/
<[Raiden]> Anton2d: у них кстати есть апи для питона http://www.wunderground.com/weather/api/d/docs?d=resources/code-samples
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], у меня с пулково иногда температура на 5 градусов отличается (это в 4 км от аэропорта)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> SergeyIT: http://aleksin-meteo.narod.ru/history.html у нас в области уникальное учебное заведение
<SergeyIT> JohnDoe_71Rus, у нас тоже http://www.rshu.ru/university/history/
<JohnDoe_71Rus> здание на левой фотке, сейчас в таком плачевном состоянии http://vladimirdar.livejournal.com/16247.html?thread=136055
<JohnDoe_71Rus> SergeyIT: ну так разного класса заведения
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: У меня градусник за окном, но прогнозы я всёравн осмотрю. Правда на русских ресурсах.
<SergeyIT> хорошо бы выжил.. а то у нас техникумов многих уже нет, особенно тех, что в центре города были
<[Raiden]> Не редко совпадает )
<[Raiden]> Например яндекс показывает частичную облачность и 0. У меня так же , но +1. Такой точности хватит что бы  куртку подобрать )
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], у нас в питере бывает большая разница между северо/югом, западом/востоком
<[Raiden]> ну нак то в городе в разных концах может быть разница. И не только в температуре. Я бывает еду 15 мин на электричке, из дождя в солнышко.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> тут ничего не поделаешь
<[Raiden]> Anton2d:  http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/14/0401/h_1396347583_8436989_941387eb93.png
<Anton2d> ;) понятно, не много не то.
<Anton2d> У меня с прогнозом и я уже всё распарсил.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Anton2d: своё доделал или хтмл?
<Anton2d> ХТМЛ грепнул лишнее, а потом линкса натравил ;)
<Anton2d> и дальше седом уже
<[Raiden]> гуд )
<Anton2d> скину потом скрипт на линк
<Leagnus> ребята, ни у кого чёрной подсветки С синтаксиса для VIM нет?
<tagezi> Anton2d: тут
<tagezi> ? =)
<tagezi> Anton2d: ты сломал мой бедный мозг ) теперь я, наверное, точно ничего умнея этого не придумаю
<tagezi> sed -e :a -e '/C$/N; s/\n//; s/°C.*$/°C/g;'
<tagezi> Leagnus: что значит черная подсветка?
<tagezi> светящаяся темнота? )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> светящаяся уже не черная
<JohnDoe_71Rus> наоборот, которая не светится. абсолютно черное тело
<Leagnus> тёмная: чёрный фон
<Deicide> Здравствуйте! Нужна помощь по udev в ubuntu server 12.04
<Deicide>  /msg ubuntuhelp !Deicide
<Deicide> Ау
<SergeyIT> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Deicide> Понятно! Но кажется уже разрешилось! Извините!
<Anton2d> tagezi, попробовал ради эксперимента твой скрипт для седа.
<Anton2d> Круто, конечно, всяко красивее моего костыльного варианта, с предварительным парсингом хтмл!
<tagezi> Anton2d: там вообще должно быть ещё красивеет.. но я не могу чото сообразить как с буферами работать
<tagezi> в какойто момент меня клинит
<tagezi> а вообще, делал бы ты его на перле, и проблем бы не знал
<tagezi> =)
<Anton2d> Вот только принципа меток я в седе так и не понял, как эти :а работают...
<Anton2d> Это вот мне понятно '/C$/N; s/\n//; s/°C.*$/°C/g;'  все кроме N
<Anton2d> N - как то берет следующую строку и закидывает ?
<tagezi> метка там не нужна
<tagezi> да.. это считать следующую строку в буфер.. вообще, поидее, должно быть P печать до перевода строки, но что-то я с утра тупил сильно, поэтому я объединяю, а потом удаляю хвост
<Anton2d> Черз р - у меня не получалось тоже.
<tagezi> короче кастыль ) но то что тебе нужно
<tagezi> а если с метками и буферами посидеть, то можно будет какнибудь допиреть до сравнения..
<tagezi> но лучше перл
<Anton2d> Ну... ну лучше получилось чем мой вариант, и вполне понятный. Только есть одно ложное срабатывание ;)
<Anton2d> Но его можно тоже тут победить.
<Anton2d> Щаз покумекаю.
<tagezi> я не вижу ложного срабатывания
<Anton2d> ну оно не ложное, но вот после первой С строку не надо удалять
<Anton2d> https://codeo.me/4lF
<tagezi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7190605/
<Anton2d> тут все ок ;)
<tagezi> блин.. =)
<tagezi> нада сразу давать задание всё целиком =)
<Anton2d> Да фигня вопрос...
<Anton2d> это уже мелочи жизни... самое страшное было побеждено
<Anton2d> там просто шаблон будет не до конца строки
<Anton2d> так не интересно ;) этож фан... бот для чата
<Anton2d> я про перл...
<Anton2d> на седе всегда прикольные штуки выходят в оконцовке ;)
<tagezi> ну, я покумекаю, но уже не сегодня..
<tagezi> нужно попробовать по уму сделать.. так что бы оно сравнивало.. но нужно будет учебник по седу перчитать
<tagezi> кстати, http://emulek.github.io/sed/index.html
<tagezi> я бы не сказал что он супер-пупер.. но чел постарался собрал многое в одну кучу
<tagezi> и по русски )
<tagezi> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vimperator =))
<tagezi> для фанатов vim
<Anton2d> У меня стоит уже как раз для ФФ управление от вимпа но другой плугин.
<Anton2d> Удобная штука.
<kyshtynbai> Пацаны, когда с основного компа качаецца торрынт, то на планшете ютутб тормозит. Можно, конечно, ограничить скорость закачки, но это неудоьно - например когда никто не юзает планшет, надо обратно лимиты убирать и так дальше.
<kyshtynbai> Поумнее что-нибудь можно придумать в этом случае?
<[Raiden]> kyshtynbai: почитай про шейперы
<Leagnus> gt и gT чё это ваще?
#ubuntu-ru 2014-04-02
<s0r0ka> тест
<ubuntuhelp> s0r0ka, Понг понг понг...
<s0r0ka> наконецто
<s0r0ka> Всем привет
<s0r0ka> смотрю на форуме и попутно спрошу тут
<s0r0ka> ставлю bumblebee
<s0r0ka> по инструкции
<s0r0ka> все проходит удачно только драйвер ставлю 304
<s0r0ka> перезагружаюсь и при старте графического режима пишет на англиском что то типо графический режим запущен в низких настройках
<s0r0ka> и зависает
<s0r0ka> помогает полное удаление bamblebee
<s0r0ka> другие драйвера неполучаеться устанавить
<s0r0ka> ноут asus k75vj
<s0r0ka> а еще при старте пишет что подключить nvidia primus неможет
<s0r0ka> точнее сказать что выводит немогу
<s0r0ka> ставлю на голую систему 12.04
<JohnDoe_71Rus> :) автобот не может раскочегарить примус
<andrex> pastebinit в помощ
<s0r0ka> щяс будет копипаст, устанавлю все заново)
<s0r0ka> JohnDoe_71Rus то что он неможет это я понял)
<andrex> @whoami
<ubuntuhelp> AndreX
<s0r0ka> я немогу понять причину
<s0r0ka> раньше просто было, ставиш драйвер и все работает
<s0r0ka> а с этими гибридными картами проблем больше
<s0r0ka> reboot, я сейчас
<s0r0ka> хм
<andrex> !Bumblebee
<ubuntuhelp> Установка и настройка поддержки Nvidia Optimus тут : http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/bumblebee
<s0r0ka> работает
<s0r0ka> странно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> s0r0ka: в гибридных картах не разбираюсь. просто забавно как звучит проблема на русском :)
<s0r0ka> хм оно реально заработало
<s0r0ka> ставил раз 10 наверно
<s0r0ka> неработало
<s0r0ka> даже настройки запустились
<andrex> если долго мучиться...
<s0r0ka> в графическом режиме)
<s0r0ka> дак вроде делал все тоже самое
<s0r0ka> драйвер тотже 304.116
<s0r0ka> всеравно спасибо)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> s0r0ka: так легли звезды
<NoOova> Всем привет!
<s0r0ka> привет
<andrex> !lts
<ubuntuhelp> LTS — долгосрочная поддержка. LTS релизы операционной системы Ubuntu поддерживаются с момента выпуска 3 года для desktop редакции и 5 лет для серверной редакции.
<andrex> !no lts is <reply> LTS — долгосрочная поддержка. LTS релизы операционной системы Ubuntu поддерживаются с момента выпуска 5 лет
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that andrex
<NoOova> !lts
<ubuntuhelp> LTS — долгосрочная поддержка. LTS релизы операционной системы Ubuntu поддерживаются с момента выпуска 5 лет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://cyberwar.kaspersky.com/
<s0r0ka> на ingress похоже)
<NoOova>  Russia  #1 most-infected country
<NoOova> По версии Kaspersky
<NoOova> Там же просто по количеству инсталяций и определений считается? В абсолютных значениях?
<NoOova> тогда не удивительно)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> там крым украинский )
<s0r0ka> ну неуспели еще переделать)
<s0r0ka> помню как первый раз поставил asplinux junior
<andrex> такми темпами скоро и аляску переделывать будут
<s0r0ka> и панеслось)
<s0r0ka> далее загорелся идеей сделать графическую среду типа матрицы)
<s0r0ka> но мозгов нехватило
<s0r0ka> да и один в поле не воин
<s0r0ka> что то наподобие Xorg но в стиле матрицы с падающими символами)
<andrex> монитор на бок и xterm
<andrex> все я изобрел за пять сек
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: а шрифт где такой взять?
<s0r0ka> ))
<s0r0ka> там вся прелесть должна быть в том что символы падают и при построении края окна или буквы он подсвечивается
<s0r0ka> и тогда будет какаята картина
<s0r0ka> и шрифт разного размера
<s0r0ka> гдето даже скрин был
<s0r0ka> тоесть не скрин а картинку делал
<s0r0ka> как оно все должно было выглядеть)
<s0r0ka> функционала канечно от этого 0
<s0r0ka> так тока побаловатса)
<andrex> JohnDoe_71Rus,в нете все найти мона))
<oles__> JohnDoe_71Rus, ты кстати не знаешь можно ли заставить андроид нормальные креш дампы генерить?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> если спрошу что такое "нормальные креш дампы" ты поймешь что нет?
<oles__> чтоб гдб их понимал очевидно же
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не, такого не знаю
<s0r0ka> о
<s0r0ka> conky
<s0r0ka> вариант паробовать сделать в стиле матрицы с падающими символами)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> коньки на весь стол?
<s0r0ka> нет)
<s0r0ka> пока хотябы папробую выводить время)
<s0r0ka> чтоб в ограниченном пространстве рандомно падали символы ascii и из них путем изменения контрастности поевлялись часы)
<s0r0ka> вооот както так)
<s0r0ka> посматрел конфиги в инете на коньки возможностей море)
<s0r0ka> стоит попробовать
<Leagnus> привет! чё можно прописать в .vimrc чтобы все файлы открывались в VIM в новых вкладках?
<s0r0ka> )))
<s0r0ka> Материал из Викиучебника
<s0r0ka> Продвинутый текстовый редактор — кошмар для случайного пользователя. Если его удается в конце концов закрыть, то вздыхаешь с облегчением и твердой уверенностью, что больше не будешь запускать эту программу ни разу в жизни.
<s0r0ka> я хз но описание с википедии очень понравилось))
<Leagnus> :au BufAdd,BufNewFile * nested tab sball
<Leagnus> у меня куча копий VIM'а как запретить открытие новых копий, чтобы было всё в одном?
<s0r0ka> а для чего куча?
<s0r0ka> :tabnew
<s0r0ka> не?
<s0r0ka> !VIM
<ubuntuhelp> Vim (сокр. от Vi Improved, произносится Вим) — свободный режимный текстовый редактор, созданный на основе более старого vi. Подробнее см. тут: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vim
<SergeyIT> лучший редактор - самописный
<tagezi> http://blog.canonical.com/2014/04/02/shutting-down-ubuntu-one-file-services/
<tagezi> убунту уан больше не будет
<[Raiden]> Smplayer новый вышел. Хотя, наверное баян
<tagezi> тыдыщь
<tagezi> странно kde 4.12.97
<tagezi> сранный номер какойто
<Sergey_IT> не ругайся
<tagezi> ой.. странный*
<tagezi> =) я ненарошно )
<Leagnus> ребяты, как в VIM увидеть значение переменной окружения? например, стать на неё курсором и чё-нить нажать....
<tagezi> о госпати.. зачем я тогда сказал про вим? ((((
<Sergey_IT> и сказал... и что? Я тоже прочитал... но не вляпался же )
<tagezi> ну, а человек решил попробовать, но вот, как-то он с поисковиком видать поссорился
<Leagnus> блин, спросите мя про скат - я вам скажу, если знаю
<tagezi> если ключивое слово
<tagezi> я например, ничего не знаю кроме гугла.. и решаю все вопросы при помощи его, ибо, даже если кто-то знает, то он знает лишь ту часть которой постоянно пользуется, остальное, если он и знал, то основательно забыл.. мозг у нас так устроен
<tagezi> поэтому, лучше пойти и почитать пару статей, и уже из этого делать выводы
<Sergey_IT> и это верно )
<tagezi> я вчера, как пример, Slitaz ставил, нашёл статью.. сунулся.. и фиг, не пашет волшебная телега.. потом порыл почитал, и понял где грабли то разложены, и через 8 минут он у меня уже жужал
<Sergey_IT> а вим - это для экстремалов
<tagezi> да не.. класная система, под свои задачи..
<tagezi> он досих пор очень популярен, зарубижом.. у нас как-то народ читать не любит.. а там.. ну методом тыка не получаеться обычно
<Sergey_IT> именно - под свои )
<tagezi> экстремал это я.. сижу на индийской хрене, и обновляю её иногда даже... кубунта блин
<tagezi> пойд ребутнусь
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: в физике используеться спунчатый график по типу "Диаграмма XY" ступенчатая из LibreOffice Calc?
<tagezi> ступенчатый*
<Sergey_IT> в физике/математике для случайных процессов бывает  - и в электронике иногда используют
<tagezi> хм..
<tagezi> чото я савсем потерялася
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: спасибо.. сейчас порою в эту сторону
<Sergey_IT> tagezi: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%93%D0%B8%D1%81%D1%82%D0%BE%D0%B3%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%BC%D0%BC%D0%B0
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: не, это не то...
<tagezi> http://www.exponenta.ru/soft/mathemat/dyakonov/nb5/Images/index_gr_155.gif
<tagezi> вот такого типа..
<tagezi> только тут с заданым шагом, а не XY
<tagezi> в английском он называется у них XY (Scatter), типа рассеяния.. рассеяние я могу сделать, а вот куда применить спупеньки ихнии ума не приложу... всё что есть можно сделать проще и быстрее, чем при помощи этой диаграммы
<UNIm95> tagezi:  такие графики я через диаграмму XY делал
<UNIm95> Тупо задавая подряд 2 значения с одинаковым иксом
<tagezi> UNIm95: через обычную линейную былоо бы проще
<UNIm95> Так они вроде одно и тоже
<tagezi> не совсем.. в XY у тебя может X повторятся, и даже возврощаться по значению в лево.. а в линейных у тебя каждый последующий X стоит на шаг в право, поэтому ты просто путо лесишь Y-ки
<tagezi> а потом с свойствах мастера задаёшь тип ступеньки
<Sergey_IT> tagezi: это то же самое
<Sergey_IT> я такие графики на своем сайте рисую сам
<tagezi> ну, да, можно нарисовать одинаковые графики.. но так не интерено..
<tagezi> хочеться показать нюансы
<tagezi> а не просто статью в быдлоблог накатать
<Sergey_IT> а нюансов нет
<Sergey_IT> график как график
<Sergey_IT> шаг только постоянный
<tagezi> ну, функция в ЛО есть, хочеться показать как этим можно пользоватся
<Sergey_IT> а чего им пользоваться то? Как надо, так и рисуешь. Если DAC, к примеру, показать как работает - можно показать ступеньки
<tagezi> b-сплайны тоже вроде не нужны.. покрайне мере экономистам
<tagezi> но функция есть.. нужно хоть чутьчуть что-нибудь сказать
<tagezi> хотябы чтобы они туда не сувались )
<Sergey_IT> ну так возьми как генератор ups ~220В делает - ступеньками
<tagezi> ну, наверное, лучшего я и не наду...
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.me/7/b/2/e/8/b212fe733945d178c4eb19fba03.png
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/news/ubuntu/10346680
<Leagnus> йопр, в .vimrc после "=" нельзя пробел ставить
#ubuntu-ru 2014-04-03
<AlexeyMish> С убунтой на "ВЫ". На "/ " заканчивается место. Предполагаю, что старыми ядрами. uname -r возвращает "3.5.0-44-generic". Скрипт по удалению старых ядер с хабра предлагает грохнуть ядра до "linux-headers-3.5.0-47-generic" включительно.
<Anton2d> А запустить синаптик тогда и ручками посмотреть старые ядра и ручками и убить ?
<Anton2d> Хотя я какой-то скрипт по удалению ядер юзаю, вроде как надо почти удаляет.
<andrex|off> man du man sort
<AlexeyMish> да не, не то
<AlexeyMish> у мен сервачная версия бубунты
<AlexeyMish> там синаптека нет
<AlexeyMish> скорее всего ребут нужен, чтоб новое ядро накатилось. Так или нет?
<s0r0ka> незнаю как в убунте
<s0r0ka> на фряхе комнада была
<s0r0ka> и без ребута подтягивало новое ядро
<s0r0ka> там просто службу терминалов вроде ребутить надо
<s0r0ka> мошт ошибаюсь
<s0r0ka> давно это было)
<Anton2d> У меня вот так все кроме текущего хорошо показывает. dpkg -l | grep ii | awk '{print $2}' | grep -E 'linux-(image|headers|ubuntu-modules|restricted-modules)' | grep -vE 'linux-(image|headers|restricted-modules)-(generic|i386|server|common|rt|xen)' | grep -v $(uname -r|sed 's/-*[a-z]//g'|sed 's/-386//g')
<andrex> dpkg -l linux-image-* | grep ii | grep -v [a-z]-generic | grep -v `uname -r` | awk '{ print $2 }' | xargs sudo apt-get -y purge
<AlexeyMish> dpkg -l | grep ii | awk '{print $2}' | grep -E 'linux-(image|headers|ubuntu-modules|restricted-modules)' | grep -vE 'linux-(image|headers|restricted-modules)-(generic|i386|server|common|rt|xen)' | grep -v $(uname -r|sed 's/-*[a-z]//g'|sed 's/-386//g')
<AlexeyMish> у меня как раз этот скрипт и предлагает удалить до linux-headers-3.5.0-47-generic включительно
<SergeyIT> утра
<AlexeyMish> дня
<oles__> обеда
<tagezi> утра )
<tagezi> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=39474
<oles__> давно пора
<s0r0ka> вечера
<[Raiden]> в каком файле интересно квирк зранит настройку кодировки для канала
<[Raiden]> нашел
<s0r0ka> маладец
<SergeyIT> забудь, потом снова спросишь
<[Raiden]> ок )
<s0r0ka> вапрос
<s0r0ka> можно както сделать чтоб почтовик тундерберд разделял окна не по горизонтали а по вертикали
<s0r0ka> наподобие как у мелкомягких в аутглюке
<[Raiden]> не знаю.
<[Raiden]> К счастью никогда не пользовался аутлуком.
<s0r0ka> стандратно нигде ненашел ну или мошт неувидел
<s0r0ka> вот что както так было http://www.microsoft.com/mac/_base_v1/images/screenshots/Outlook_UnifiedInbox.jpg
<s0r0ka> нашол))))
<s0r0ka> с первова раза чета неувидел)))
<s0r0ka> вид-разбивка окна-вертикальный вид
<s0r0ka> лол
<[Raiden]> поздравляю
<SergeyIT> я уж хотел предложить развернуть монитор (
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: твои советы часто помогают  в кавычках
<[Raiden]> но бывает смешно
<s0r0ka> ))
<andrex> [Raiden], не зли серегу :D
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> SergeyIT: а выходное напряжение в UPS 220V пиках какое?
<tagezi> http://itmag.es/4fGpa
<tagezi> я взял 260, это правильно?
<tagezi> ну, как средне статистическое =)
<SergeyIT> надо брать чтобы действующее было 220В
<SergeyIT> и у разных упсов разная форма
<tagezi> ну про форму я вчера почитал немного.. миандр, и что это не разу не синус
<tagezi> что значит действующее было 220В?
<tagezi> у нас же синусоида (в теории) с осью в нуле.. и напряжение выдаётся чуть больше
<SergeyIT> действующее - интеграл квадрата напряжения за период должно быть 2Пи* (220)^2
<tagezi> о_О обоже.. я что с ленейкой буду мерять площадь образованую между осью X и линией функции? )
<tagezi> не, чото я не догоняю
<SergeyIT> если первый скачок 1.5мсек, то получается в максимуме 263В
<SergeyIT> а площадь надо от квадрата напряжения мерить )
<SergeyIT> смарт упс - дает напряжение ближе к синусоидальному
<tagezi> SergeyIT: а синус у нас в UPS имеет амплитуду 311В, да?
<tagezi> и ваще.. я не понимаю, почему на графиках рисуют квадрат и его называют синус.. там если только прощать приближена к площади синуса.. и то, приблизительно очень
<SergeyIT> tagezi, так обычно синус и не нужен, он нужен там, где есть трансформаторы на 50Гц, а современные БП их не имеют.
<SergeyIT> а площади должны быть равны U^2 - по тепловому действию
<SergeyIT> хотя для современных импульсных БП это не столь важно
<tagezi> у меня небыло схемотехники, к сожалению.. думаю когда буду автомагнитолу собирать, будут проблеммы
<SergeyIT> паять сам будешь?
<tagezi> ну, моло что буду паять.. там всё на кабелях
<tagezi> мало*
<tagezi> просто, блин, все эти пишут одно, подразумевают другое, а на деле это вообще не нужно.. мне как-то не понятно.. я не настолько абстрактное мышление имею )
<SergeyIT> главное - динамики сфазировать, а то низкие пропадут
<tagezi> SergeyIT: сфазировать?
<tagezi> я думаю самое тяжолое будет найти нормальное програмное обеспечение для GPS, ибо что-то я только закрытые варианты нахожу, открытые какие-то стрёмненькие
<tagezi> и наверное, нужно будет самому собрать переходник с 12 вольт на 5
<tagezi> хотя может и не нужно будет
<SergeyIT> что то ты не тем занялся
<SergeyIT> что за автомагнитола на 5 вольт? И ГПС в ней
<s0r0ka> и снова здрасте
<SergeyIT> ку
<SergeyIT> повернул монитор?
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ну, на респбери пи хочу собрать магнитолу в машину.. сунуть туда гпс и интерент в придачу
<tagezi> ну.. естественно сделать ей мониторчик, что бы можно было пальцами тыкать )
<SergeyIT> а магнитофон какой (раз уж магнитола) ?
<tagezi> нормальная такая штука, выйдет примерно около 10 к рублей...
<tagezi> да ну тя ))
<tagezi> они в руском так и называются до сих пор...
<tagezi> это как болгарка... изготавливается в китае, ничего общего с гражданками болгарии не имеет... кроме сильного жужания, но называеться так же как и они )
<SergeyIT> в дороге лучше все отдельно, чтобы не отвлекаться на тыканье
<SergeyIT> но это мое имхо )
<tagezi> у нас один за рулём, второй штурман )
<tagezi> вот штурман и тыкает
<SergeyIT> тогда бук можно с собой возить )
<oles__> а чем планшет не катит?
<tagezi> не, эт не удобно, слишком грамозко.. потом это его нужно не забыть.. а тут вмонтировано
<SergeyIT> а в чатиках бук удобнее
<oles__> вмониторовать планшет в приборную панель)
<tagezi> есть планшеты с нормальной системой?
<tagezi> ну, например с дебианом?
<SergeyIT> да приклеить на скотч и все
<oles__> а что в других не устраивает?
<SergeyIT> а что может в андроиде устроить?
<tagezi> потом аудио систему нужно будет каждый раз притыкать к нему.. а это тоже не айс.. то что постоянно втыкаеться вытыкаеться быстро из строя выходит
<oles__> SergeyIT, ну хотябы то что он адаптирован под тачскрин
<oles__> и софт под него соотвественно
<tagezi> и чо?
<SergeyIT> безобразный
<tagezi> винда тоже адаптирована
<oles__> ну тыкать всяк удобне
<oles__> чем окна перетаскивать
<tagezi> зачем перетаскивать то?
<SergeyIT> да зачем в машине тыкать то?
<tagezi> oles__: у тебя извращённая фантазия какая-то )
<s0r0ka> народ давно уже нексусы встраивает себе в авто
<s0r0ka> пагуглите
<oles__> tagezi, это реальность)
<tagezi> у меня он не встанет по размерам в дырку от магнитолы
<tagezi> oles__: заканчивай курить )
<SergeyIT> расширь
<s0r0ka> сделай боьше дрку
<tagezi> не, там никак..
<oles__> tagezi, да ты о чем вобще? на планшетах и телефонах удобнее мобильны оси помоему тут сложно спорить
<tagezi> http://www.avtorinok.ru/photo/Suzuki_Jimny_pic_109605.jpg
<[Raiden]> Интересно, реально ли по вайфай с фотика кенон передать файлы в лине?
<tagezi> oles__: у меня не телефон )
<[Raiden]> на комп
<s0r0ka> малость не втему
<s0r0ka> фринас ктонить юзает?
<tagezi> он как удалённый диск монтируеться?
<oles__> tagezi, ну хотябы то что предплогат тачскрин
<tagezi> oles__: ты дибеан когда последний раз юзал?
<oles__> tagezi, а почему именно дебиан? что там такого особенного в его графическом интерфейсе
<tagezi> дебиан, хотя бы потому что он раза в 3 быстрее работает чем твой андройд
<tagezi> вовторых, он тупо предсказуимее
<oles__> нуу это голословные утверждения
<tagezi> а эфейс там настраивается по вкусу.. его на телефоны хрен знает когда стали ставить
<tagezi> oles__: ну, я не спорю.. если ты не юзал, то врятли ты во что-то поверишь
<SergeyIT> а навигатор под него есть?
<tagezi> да, навигатор есть.. правда корявый..
<tagezi> эт наверное самый большой вопрос..
<SergeyIT> это плохо (
<oles__> tagezi, использовал и то и другое, в 3 раза это ниочем вобще
<oles__> без конкретных тестов
<tagezi> да ради бога..
<tagezi> верь во что хочеть.. тесты в гугле
<SergeyIT> опять же - усилитель на колонки нужен
<tagezi> да.. к ресбери пи есть карта аудио
<tagezi> гпс модуль
<oles__> интересно как они на дебиане тестили производительность андроидового софта, причем его графическую составляющую
<tagezi> и у нас продают не плохие усб модемы
<SergeyIT> на какую выходную мощность?
<SergeyIT> аудио?
<s0r0ka> мощ та любая могет быть
<s0r0ka> усь хоть как ставить
<s0r0ka> хоть на магнитоллу
<s0r0ka> хоть на что
<s0r0ka> кстати tagezi авто какое?
<tagezi> jimny
<tagezi> SergeyIT: чото я не могу найти новость
<s0r0ka> и всетаки
<s0r0ka> фринас
<s0r0ka> трабл есть
<s0r0ka> терабайтный винт усб заводитса с толкача
<s0r0ka> хм
<tagezi> http://www.element14.com/community/docs/DOC-55903?ICID=Pi-Accessories-wolfson-audio-space#anchor3
<tagezi> s0r0ka: я сомневаюсь что тут кто-то реально разбираеться во фряхе )
<s0r0ka> )))
<tagezi> но, всётаки, зачем серверу усб винт, да ещё и такой маленький? )
<s0r0ka> я пока так тестю
<s0r0ka> поевилась необходимость в подобном
<tagezi> ну, как предположение, она настроена на райд
<s0r0ka> вот ставлю сматру что к чему)
<s0r0ka> не рейда нету
<s0r0ka> fdisk -l невыполняетсо Оо
<s0r0ka> флага -l вобще нету
<tagezi> сожет его тоже нету? )
<s0r0ka> не) чета присутствует
<s0r0ka> о
<s0r0ka> df -h
<s0r0ka> сработала
<s0r0ka> винта нет(
<s0r0ka> самое интересное
<s0r0ka> загрузка пк зависает после того как биос определит етот терабайтник
<[Raiden]> tagezi: чесно говоря не знаю пока. в винде используются дрова  и утилита для экспорта
<s0r0ka> пишет девайс 1# и все
<[Raiden]> ваще вроде можно как папку открыть
<tagezi> самбу может настроть?
<s0r0ka> самбу падымать винта та нет
<tagezi> s0r0ka: это не тебе а райдену было
<[Raiden]> Не знаю ) врятли на фотоаппарате есть клиент или сервер самбы )
<[Raiden]> Ну в общем ответ получен, никто не сталкивался.
<tagezi> сейчас там тако процы ставят что можно в игрушки играть.. а самба почти нифига не ест
<SergeyIT> tagezi, так к нему еще усилитель нужен... да и если подождать года 2 - китайцы наклепают то что тебе надо
<tagezi> SergeyIT: а какже ЧСВ? )
<SergeyIT> ЧСВ за китайцами не угонится... прошло время поделок )
<tagezi> SergeyIT: я пока только присматриваюсь.. когда жена скажет "На тебе 200 евро и не вчем себе не отказывай", вот тогда я реально начну задумыватся.. и начну с сервис бука по машине, ибо хочеться что бы машина после моих вмешательств не была похожа на жигуль )
<SergeyIT> это если спец по электронике, тогда еще можно
<tagezi> SergeyIT: такто можно купить за 26 к рублей систему, типа родную, в которой всё будет уже и музика и мониторчик и интернет
<tagezi> можно даже на виндовсе се купить, что бы невел завёлся
<tagezi> статья с заклинаниями )
<tagezi> http://chudovische.com/ubuntu/kak-ubrat-reklamu-iz-centra-prilozhenij-v-ubuntu/
<tagezi> убираем рекламму из центра с приложениями )
<tagezi> нужно в какноникал отписаться, пусть поменяют имя функции к релизу и переведут его на с++, пусть помучаются товарищи блогеры )
<[Raiden]> http://changecopyright.ru
<tagezi> не понял логику этого ролика
<tagezi> люди хотят не платить за то что ни пользуются интелектуальной собственностью, прикрываясь свободой
<tagezi> есть лицензия СС которая позволяет любому автору раздавать свою собственность по своему усмотрению на лево и/или на право, на територи РФ эта лицензия, какже как и лицензия ГПЛ работает с полном объёме
<tagezi> кроме того, в ролике немного лжи, никто не принуждает получать прибыль из своей интелектуальной собственности, а осенью будут приняты законы которые расширяют возможности для идиотов, которые каким-то странными логическими связями находят
<tagezi> противоречия закона РФ и свободных лицензий
<[Raiden]> логика проста. Ценность имеет уникальность. То что можно скопировать не уникально, а денги ещё заработать надо что бы купить. Проще купить инет и скачать.
<tagezi> угу.. а автор пусть дохнет с голоду
<tagezi> ибо если ему не нужно платить, то у него нет заработной платы
<[Raiden]> Возможно половине авторов реально лучше заняться чем-то другим. )
<tagezi> этот закон приведёт к тому, что интелектуальную собственность производить в россии будет не выгодно, и естественно остануться в производителях истеричные мамаши, и школота... и  наступит деградация населения
<tagezi> лучше бы развивани идею свободной передачи информации на законных основаниях, стимулируя при общих равных выбирать свободный продук, тогда бы цены бы упали
<tagezi> при этом рынок пострадал бы не сильно, ибо он бы поменял свою ориентацию
<[Raiden]> Люди которые производят что-то ценное должны иметь возможность себя прокормить - это надо как-то реализовать. Но те люди которые могут скачать что-либо не должны быть преступниками, с точки зрения закона. И ещё, возможно нам не надо  столько рÐ
<[Raiden]> ов интелектуальног отруда. Из тысячи книг половина плагиат или чиста ради бизнеса написано - как пример. И многий софт дублыруется стократно.
<[Raiden]> и т.д.
<tagezi> у меня одни кракозябры
<SergeyIT> не копируй их, а то райден тебя засудит
<tagezi> =)
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: удивительно. Я как раз запостил линк против копирайта )
<[Raiden]> Как ты можешь шутить даже не прочитав о чем речь )
<tagezi> произведение автора нельзя украсть, но можно украсть его деньги, еоторые он не получит за скачавание
<[Raiden]> скорее тагези сам себя засудит
<tagezi> поэтому в настоящее время всёравно происходи воровство
<[Raiden]> В настоящее время да. Т.к. мир изменился, а законы нет.
<[Raiden]> фактически каждый имеющий писи и доступ в интернет может быть осуждён за что-либо
<tagezi> хе.. хорошо.. я пишу книгу.. реально, чество пишу... я трачу на это 8 часов в день, а иногда 16
<tagezi> кто мне будет платить за мою работу?
<[Raiden]> Возможно ты должен об этом подумать до того как будешь писать книгу. Если твоя цель заработать на этом )
<tagezi> нет, моя цель не заработать на этом, я пишу учебник
<tagezi> но кто меня будет кормить, одевать
<[Raiden]> Или ищи работу 2 через 2 и пиши. Или на пол ставки. - Никто же не мешает.
<[Raiden]> Всё зависит от того зачем ты собрался её писать.
<tagezi> тоесть все преподаватели в университете должны подрабатывать сантехниками?
<tagezi> что бы передать свои знания.. естественно
<[Raiden]> Преподаватели = бюджетники, им платит государство за обучение людей. Лию очастная компания.
<[Raiden]> Не за то, что они книги пишут.
<tagezi> а у чебники кто по твоему пишет?
<tagezi> государство не платит за написание учебников
<[Raiden]> Я думаю есть минестерство образования или типа. Где сидят люди получащие зарплату. И пишут учебники, для обучения людей - цель в этом , а не в обогащении на учебниках.
<tagezi> кроме того есть смежные дисцеплины, которые госудавтво, росийское, вообще не расмотривает как науку.. по причине отсутсвия денег
<tagezi> то что пишет минобр, только печку топить
<tagezi> есть учебники которые написаны умами россии, в которых люди пытаються осталопов научить хоть чемуто, иногда эти учебники пишуться годами
<[Raiden]> В других странах нет таких минестерств?
<[Raiden]> И проблема эта вообще не российская. Проблема копирайта - мировая.
<tagezi> в других странах за книги нужно платить..
<[Raiden]> У нас тоже учебники надо покупать.
<tagezi> а в германии можно сесть за то что скачал не законно выложеное.. причем до 6 лет
<[Raiden]> Хотя в ссср , я мне их просто выдавали.
<SergeyIT> а Чехов врачом был
<tagezi> мне их и сейчас выдают, просто так, для учебы
<tagezi> а для дома я должен купить..
<[Raiden]> Можно. И у нас можно, просто законам не дана такая сила, что бы сажать есть, но в принципе такая возможность есть.
<[Raiden]> и это проблема имхо )
<tagezi> да, нужно просто сажать
<tagezi> может тогда истирить будут меньше
<[Raiden]> И ещё учебники раньше имели большую уникальность. Их продажа имела смысл, т.к. они состояли из бумаги, оплётки и т.д.
<[Raiden]> Теперь они могут быть в электронной книге.
<tagezi> ну и что, человек всёравно потратил время что бы это написать
<[Raiden]> Ну тык , в чем проблема в оплате труда тем же минестерством? Нам же не нужно 1000 или 10000 тысяч учебников по математике. Нам нужен на 1 уровень обучения - 1 учебник.
<tagezi> угу, и как ты это в рашке представляешь?
<tagezi> сядет сынок чейто, напишет хрень полную, получет за это деньги..
<tagezi> хочешь что бы в РФ вообще наука загнулась?
<[Raiden]> Ну так и представляю. Есть фирмы\государство которые платят писателям учебников.
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> угу, а от куда они деньги берут.. особенно фирмы )
<[Raiden]> фирмы - не знаю. Они могут выполнять заказ государства, а деньги соотв с налогов и гос. предприятий.
<tagezi> угу, и будут у нас налоги как в европе, по 45% подоходных
<tagezi> только не понятно, если я не читаю эти книги, нафига я их платить то жолжен
<tagezi> должен*
<[Raiden]> в европе ты ещё и учебник купишь не по себестоимости, несмотря на налоги. О том собсн ои речь )
<tagezi> в европе их бесплатно раздают
<tagezi> в европе от твоих варварских идей уже давно ушли
<[Raiden]> Ну и отлично, я считаю так и должно быть
<[Raiden]> от моих? Это ведь ты собрался их продавать )
<tagezi> да, они они к этому пришли без запретов авторского права
<tagezi> я не собрался их продавать, я против того что бы убивать индустрию
<tagezi> лучше бы твоя партия пиарилабы свободные ресурсы, вместо того что бы впихивать слабаумным хрень всякую
<[Raiden]> Я не против авторских прав. Если чел что-то изобрёл , пусть это считается его изобретением. Я против того, что если мне это надо, и я не смогу использовать.
<[Raiden]> Это всёравн очто запретить использовать колесо
<tagezi> да.. пошёл ты купил телик, приходит к тебе сосед и начинает по нему порнушку крутить
<tagezi> он же у тебя его не украл..
<[Raiden]> Не вижу аналогий. Если сосед ко мне и захочет просто сделать копию моего телика - я буду не против.
<[Raiden]> сможет - пусть делает
<[Raiden]> а не сможет - пусть купит.
<[Raiden]> В этом и заключается ценность
<tagezi> ещё нужно сделать партию по запрету продаже еды, нужно её бесплатно раздавать
<tagezi> =)
<tagezi> валерианки? )
<tagezi> есть 2 причины почему я против..
<[Raiden]> У меня нету )
<tagezi> 1) этот закон откатит россию в экономическом плане в 97 год
<[Raiden]> Если я запрещу копировать соседу телевизор - я ограничу прогресс, а если возьму плату за копирование - то я создам новую искуственную нишу заработка.
<tagezi> 2) партия которое это делает, вернее её организаторы, очень класно придумали зарабатывать бабло на тех кто не понимает в экономике
<[Raiden]> Ведь копирует сосед, а не я
<[Raiden]> а деньги я получаю )
<tagezi> лет 5 назад, мне предлагали принят участие в экологической компании, мы сидели обсуждали долго и упорно.. у меня была классная идея
<tagezi> к концу вечера мы выяснили, что от моей идеи осталось только моё имя, остальное такой бред
<tagezi> я решил поинтересоваться в чем профит то тогда..
<tagezi> мне показали в прикидку расчеты, там получалось на брата порядка 15 лямов в год..
<tagezi> а это число так, месичковое
<tagezi> по российскому законодательству, организаторы некомерческого предприятия получают 15% от оборота, для поддержания своей деятельности.. поэтому чем невыполнимее задача, и чем более она эмоционально встречаеться населением, тем более прибольное дело
<tagezi> получаеться
<tagezi> как пример, гринпис, нехрена не делает в реальности, только поорать собираются
<tagezi> я против гринписа? нет. я против СПО и свободных лицензий? нет.. я против идиотов
<[Raiden]> Гринпис думаю не так много может сделать. Капитал стоит на первом месте. Даже если  люди стараются нанести минимальный вред. Будущее скорее всег обудет как у планеты Плюк ) Но это другая тема, не связанаая с темой копирайта, имхо.
<[Raiden]> Хотя некоторые подвижки как-то сохранять природу есть. В той же европе.
<[Raiden]> А у нас в РФ кое-что само восстановилось из-за гибели индустриализации на манер ссср )
<tagezi> например? )
<[Raiden]> Ну, рыба там в Москве-реке.
<tagezi> ага, вода в реках )
<tagezi> даже по оценкам росстата у нас спад в производстве к 95 году
<[Raiden]> ну да, вода стала почище и живность кое-куда вернулась ) И в лесу бывает встретишь чего-нить живое или следы увидишь )
<tagezi> я уже молчу про науку.. которая катиться как по наклонной плоскости
<alexgluck> всем привет
<alexgluck> Есть желающие помочь с проблемой торрент тв на raspberry pi? инфа тут есть http://xbmc.ru/forum/showpost.php?p=61581&postcount=208
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=39476
<tagezi> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=39482
<tagezi> ура товарищи )
<[Raiden]> лол
<[Raiden]> Вот так над опрограммы нумеровать )
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], у меня програм с такой версией хватает ;)
<tagezi> чото они зачастили с обновами, опять 270 пакетов обновляют
<rekcuFniarB> Вы уже trusty юзаете?
<tagezi> да у же фиг знает сколько времени
<tagezi> так себе системка.. =)
<rekcuFniarB> Блин, долбаный vlc, он не блокирует выключение монитора.
<rekcuFniarB> А блокировку экрана блокирует.
<rekcuFniarB> Задолбаб этот линукс.
<rekcuFniarB> *Задолбал
<tagezi> у тя кде?
<rekcuFniarB> Да.
<tagezi> там пошаманить нужно что бы он правильно выключался
<tagezi> вернее правильно не выключался.. и наче монитор гаснит...
<rekcuFniarB> Мне надо чтобы монитор не выключался когда воспроизводится видео в vlc. С mplayer проблемы нет, причём.
<tagezi> там принцип другой с этим гашением экрана, поэтому влс не пашет как нужно
<rekcuFniarB> А где конкретно шаманить надо?
<tagezi> я настраивал.. когда-то, но я фильмы редко смотрю, поэтому в 14.04 ещё этого не делал, и не помню
<tagezi> смотри в смплеере, вон райден смотрит и не жалуеться
<tagezi> [Raiden]: у тебя же смплеер?
<Sergey_IT> я вообще выключение экрана отключаю, смысла в нем нет
<[Raiden]> да, но у меня десктоп и само ничего не выключается
<rekcuFniarB> smplayer не годится, нужен vlc.
<[Raiden]> Я тут так облажался. В мыльнице от кенон не оказалось панорамы ) Никогда не покупайте их мыльницы. Лучше панас или никон.
<[Raiden]> и не только из-за панорамы.
<[Raiden]> ...или даже самсунг
<Sergey_IT> или Смену-8
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> зинит рулит, хотя это уже не мыльница )
<[Raiden]> У меня была 8, может даже и валяется где-то
<Sergey_IT> а у меня и зенит и смена лежат
<rekcuFniarB> Я на «Вилию» в детстве снимал.
<[Raiden]> цифровыми фотиками на каждый день веселее по любому щелкать чем на плёнку.
<[Raiden]> Хотя, возможно и они уже не особо нужны по причине смартфонов )
<rekcuFniarB> Даж проявлял плёнки и печатал на фотоувеличителе дома сам.
<rekcuFniarB> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%92%D0%B8%D0%BB%D0%B8%D1%8F_%28%D1%84%D0%BE%D1%82%D0%BE%D0%B0%D0%BF%D0%BF%D0%B0%D1%80%D0%B0%D1%82%29
<Sergey_IT> rekcuFniarB, когда то другого способа делать фотки и не было )
<MikhailKa> Ух
<MikhailKa> Тут все спят?
<[Raiden]> да
<MikhailKa> Прям нудно както.
<MikhailKa> вроде иркЧат - обсуждения никаких...воотбе затишье...
<MikhailKa> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<tagezi> блин, серёга ушёл
<Leagnus> лук нужно из ПВХ трубы делать, чтобы скучно не было...
<rekcuFniarB> Брендон Айк тоже ушёл :( http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=39487#r_title
<rekcuFniarB> А я надеялся что он Australis отменит.
<Leagnus> вот блин педерасты уроды
<tagezi> +1
<tagezi> http://itmag.es/2eERR
<tagezi> видна тенденция или нет, невооруженным взглядом?
<tagezi> будем считать что не видна
<tagezi> linxon: это так сеть глючит или клиент?
<[Raiden]> сеть наверное
<[Raiden]> либо он вырубает комп\процесс
<tagezi> летает, значит растёт (с) бабушка
<tagezi> хотя может просто пиарит сайт свой
<tagezi> ух уж эти абривиатуры =) http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9F%D0%9F%D0%A1
<tagezi> http://www.linux.com/news/embedded-mobile/mobile-linux/768897-newton-module-joins-wearables-fray
#ubuntu-ru 2014-04-04
<s0r0ka> утра всем
<tagezi> угу..
<Nismund> бодрого утра
<s0r0ka> раскурочил вчера этот усб винт
<s0r0ka> ваткнул через сата все заработало без проблем)
<s0r0ka> щяс принесли винт
<s0r0ka> ноутбучный
<s0r0ka> со словами неработает Оо
<s0r0ka> вокнул через остатки от усб винта
<s0r0ka> крутить крутит но ничего немонтирует
<s0r0ka> lshw видит и контроллер
<s0r0ka> и сам винт
<s0r0ka> подключил в виндовому пк тот вообще стартовать отказался Оо
<tagezi> s0r0ka: ну, наверное, у тебя переходник накрылся тазом
<tagezi> чугунным )
<s0r0ka> вот что вывел blkid
<s0r0ka> после 5 минут раздумий
<s0r0ka> /dev/sda1: UUID="2ED5-4F7A" TYPE="vfat"
<s0r0ka> /dev/sda2: UUID="06b00ada-54a7-4217-b275-bbf75204f9eb" TYPE="ext4"
<s0r0ka> /dev/sda3: UUID="bdfc275c-7d01-4f59-9849-8536c1d23c89" TYPE="swap"
<s0r0ka> /dev/sdf1: UUID="A84E-4BE4" TYPE="vfat"
<s0r0ka> /dev/sdg: LABEL="LEEF SURGE" UUID="D685-E93A" TYPE="vfat"
<s0r0ka> lshw его показал на sdf
<tagezi> о боже... пойду куплю лопатку и ведёрко тебе... будешь играть в песочек, пока не научишься пастебином пользоваться
<s0r0ka> <tagezi> научи)
<tagezi> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com/ http://hastebin.com
<s0r0ka> аааа
<s0r0ka> оки
<s0r0ka> я думал времена с экономией трафика уже прошли)
<tagezi> да тут не трафик, а просто удобство
<s0r0ka> ок
<tagezi> эм.. а почему vfat?
<andrex> потому что наверное в фат диск)
<s0r0ka> угу там винда была
 * andrex капитан очевидность
<s0r0ka> щяс примонтировал его
<s0r0ka> но там пусто Оо
<andrex> почекай его чемнить
<tagezi> эм.. а разве он не fat32? =)
<tagezi> vfat же это 8.3 в анси
<AlexeyMish> утра
<s0r0ka> fdisk -l ругаетса
<s0r0ka> привет
<tagezi> у меня вот так /dev/sda1            2048    52430847    26214400   1c  Скрытый W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<tagezi> потому и кашбы странно, чо он пользует древнюю такую фс
<s0r0ka> фдиск ругаетса( отказанно в доступе
<andrex> судо
<s0r0ka> cfdisk его невидит
<tagezi> а на фре есть судо?
<andrex> есть
<s0r0ka> о
<tagezi> ну тебе виднее )
<s0r0ka> уже что то
<s0r0ka> данный винт в GPT
<andrex> и ваще я сказал почекай а не фдиском посмотри
<andrex> partedx
<tagezi> чо ты ругаешься.. человек команды новые осваивает )
<andrex> работа у мну такая :D
<s0r0ka> вобщем
<s0r0ka> чекалки неоказалось
<s0r0ka> фдиском удалил все разделы
<s0r0ka> подключил его к винде
<s0r0ka> та его есесно нашла попрасила выбрать мбр или гпт
<s0r0ka> выбрал мбр форматнул винт ожил)
<andrex> ыы
<tagezi> !enter
<ubuntuhelp> Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<s0r0ka> чета вроде про правила читал, про ентор незаметил, или там нет такова?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а про 3 сообщения подряд есть?
<s0r0ka> ммм непомню, пашел перечитывать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> правила хорошего тона в чатах
<tagezi> не, ну иногда можно.. но зачем постоянно то? )
<tagezi> тут линксон и так всю ночь флудил своим вошёл/вышел
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кто нибудь на 14.04 может проверить работу синезубых наушников?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> багу https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-control-center/+bug/1283003 не поправили еще?
<tagezi> наушников нет
<tagezi> only_you проснёться спроси его, у него тоже кубунту 14.04
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: у меня лубунта, но bluetooth общий
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: а с лубунтой я не помнб никого
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: andrex попроси.. ему до китая за наушниками одна нога там другая сдесь )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: без разницы. после того что я доустонавил. там пулс на звуке
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вобщем, уши цепляются, профиль соединяется. а устройство для вывода звука не появляется.у меня такая ситуация. я верно понял описание на ланчпаде?
<tagezi> да вроде, да
<tagezi> только на ланче говорится вроде чтоэто связано с юнити-контрол-центром
<tagezi> так что отпишись туда, скажи что у тебя другая система
<tagezi> а то они может копают не там
<s0r0ka> паставил стим
<s0r0ka> минут 40 расматривал левый угол в надежде найти кнопочку свернуть
<andrex> рассматривай еще, плоъо смотрел))
<s0r0ka> да нашол)
<s0r0ka> паржал пасидел)
<s0r0ka> ктонить пробовал под виртуалкой 3д приложения запускать?
<andrex> @op
<andrex> @deop
<s0r0ka> даже нетак
<s0r0ka> реально ли заставить гостевую ось напрямую использовать железную видеокарточку
<s0r0ka> вот как)
<andrex> мона наверно, ито в квм
<JohnDoe_71Rus> запускал http://www.old-games.ru/game/1002.html в вайне.
<s0r0ka> квм говарят жесть полная)
<s0r0ka> сам непробовал
<s0r0ka> инет пишет что можно
<s0r0ka> варя и некий цитрикс умеют
<s0r0ka> мнеб под виртуал бокс
<s0r0ka> че попроще)
<chinya> утро всем
<s0r0ka> пт
<chinya> когда обновление будет?
<andrex> 17
<andrex> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<JohnDoe_71Rus> немного осталось
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хоть бы синезуб починили.
<andrex> а че с ним?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-control-center/+bug/1283003
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у меня на лубунту уши цепляются, профиль соединяется. а устройство для вывода звука не появляется
<aleksei`> всем драсте
<Leagnus> привет
<s0r0ka> привет
<andrex> умвр
<SergeyIT> утра
<andrex> вечера
<s0r0ka> интересна
<s0r0ka> для чего тундерберду кнопачка спам
<s0r0ka> если он всеравно грузит ету почту
<JohnDoe_71Rus> оно обучается и может сортировать в spam
<s0r0ka> ))
<s0r0ka> оно обучается))
<s0r0ka> звучит красиво)
<SergeyIT> спам - это означает сделать все красиво, жми не думай
<s0r0ka> дак я жму
<s0r0ka> он новую почту подгружает и пишет
<s0r0ka> тундерберд думает что ето спам
<s0r0ka> ну я с ним соглашаюсь и удаляю почту
<s0r0ka> раньше соглашатса нескем было))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> можно настроить фильтр
<SergeyIT> спам, если есть возможность, отсеивать лучше на сервере
<misha777> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Failed!
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг понг понг...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9G1NUdFm_Y8&feature=youtu.be ностальжи
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: кстати, сегодня были обновления пульса-блютус
<tagezi> так что может уже пофиксили )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> надо будет посмотреть
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<tagezi> самому вечера
<only_you> 404
<Sergey_IT> 405
<tagezi> only_you: а ты по немецки понимаешь?
<teddyp1cker> а есть чего почитать?)
<only_you> смотря что)
<teddyp1cker> да все равно)
<tagezi> http://base.consultant.ru/cons/cgi/online.cgi?req=doc;base=LAW;n=160104;fld=134;dst=177;rnd=0.3639892984647304
<tagezi> мне интересно, есть ли в немецком законодательстве понятие свободной лицензии
<tagezi> мвободное програмное обеспечение и всё такое
<tagezi> с*
<teddyp1cker> ща поищем
<tagezi> спасибо
<tagezi> наши фанатики всётаки проталкнули кастыль в законы.. теперь россия с законами на кастылях
<teddyp1cker> Am 4. Oktober 2006 wurde die Gültigkeit der GPL in einem weiteren Urteil bestätigt.
<teddyp1cker> что вроде как означает что 4 октября действительность жпл в в дальгейших судах(? тут я не вкурил) была утверждена
<teddyp1cker> но тут есть специфика
<teddyp1cker> разные федеральные имеют разное законодательство
<Sergey_IT> у юристов сплошная специфики
<Sergey_IT> чем хуже - тем юристы больше зарабатывают
<teddyp1cker> короче было в 2006 у немцев какое-то разбирательство против dlink
<teddyp1cker> после которого внесли поправки видимо узаконивающие gpl
<tagezi> странно.. мож это решение суда просто
<tagezi> свободных лицензий много, защищать только гпл глупо
<teddyp1cker> на их вики никак не найду ссылку на статью в законах
<tagezi> и кроме того, даже нашь закон до поправок позволял использовать свободные лицензии, причем в полном объёме
<tagezi> хотя немецкое отделение гпл ваще лютые чуваки, пачти нацики - только в програмном обеспечении )
<teddyp1cker> судя по доке они тоже не знают как у них с открытым - http://dip21.bundestag.de/dip21/btd/17/092/1709245.pdf )
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг понг понг...
<tagezi> чото у меня сегодня интерент хулиганит..
<Sergey_IT> весна, однако, обострение
<tagezi> http://fssprus.ru/news/document22210303/
#ubuntu-ru 2014-04-05
<s0r0ka> утра всем
<tagezi> утра
<tarokinoe> Всем привет! Помогите пожалуйста с настройкой разрешения на 2 мониторе. когда делаю xrandr --addmode DVI-I-0 1280x1024_60.00 выходит ошибка. Заколебался уже.
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Ну понг, и что?
<APV> При попытке удалить папку на USB "Error removing file: Directory not empty", sudo rm -rf не помогает, unmount-mount не помогает.
<APV> И да, папка пустая.
<APV> По крайней мере с ctrl-h, и в properties так.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> проверить флешку на "беды"
<kyshtynbai> chattr может стоит какой-нибудь битик.
<kyshtynbai> Хотя вряд ли.
<APV> Как проверить?
<APV> Gparted?
<tagezi> размонтировал криво, такое бывает
<tagezi> потом некоторые папки не удаляются, и не пишиться в них ничего
<APV> Как можно криво размонтировать? И как это починить.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.cnews.ru/news/top/index.shtml?2014/04/03/566663 ,jzy&
<JohnDoe_71Rus> *боян
<tagezi> берёшь выдёргиваешь на горяцуюю и у тебя таблица фс становиться кривая
<tagezi> незнаю.. я в лине не чинил никогда.. самы простой способ воткнуть в комп с виндой.. он её монтирует, говорит что ты лох выдергивал её на горячую, предлагает исправить таблицу
<tagezi> обычно после этого куча мусара на флехе
<markmx> други, а в каком файлике хранятся шорткаты, ну глянуть как он сохраняет команды
<tagezi> xml?
<markmx> да... в общем, нельзя на комбинацию видимо делать длинные команды...
<tagezi> да наверное можно
<tagezi> и ваще разговор не о чем... какая система не сказано, среда не сказана, нифига не сказано...
<markmx> убунта-минт, мате
<tagezi> убунта минт? )
<markmx> и убунта и минт
<markmx> два ноута
<tagezi> а на убунте юнити или тоже мате?
<markmx> юнити
<markmx> но кейборд шорткат же одинаков
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Failed!
<markmx> в общем сунул в скриптик и прибиндил
<tagezi> ну раз решил задачу, то и ладно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> любители распарсить страничку и скриптов онлайн есть?
<Pingvic> привет всем )
<Oleg> Кто нибудь знает как перейти с Ubutnu на Elementary Os?
<tagezi> зачем?
<tagezi> типа, был у меня обрубок, хочу его обрубить в пятикончную звезду с паралелепипедной окружностью?
<Oleg> мне просто Pantheon нравится, у тебя Unity?
<tagezi> наши позорище выпустили http://politikus.ru/industry/16113-mikrokompyuter-module-mb-7707-russkiy-otvet-raspberry-pi.html
<Sergey_IT> будет еще хуже
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://news.softodrom.ru/ap/b19468.shtml вот и конец истории. Попилили
<tagezi> классный комент: "Если я усну и проснусь через сто лет и меня спросят, что сейчас происходит в России, я отвечу, - ПЬЮТ И ВОРУЮТ".(C)Салтыков-Щедрин
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Failed!
<tagezi> замечательно, полторы минуты на ответ )
#ubuntu-ru 2014-04-06
<tarokinoe> Мужики помогите, среди доступных разрешений нет нужного 1280х1024. xrandr --addmode 1280x1024 выдает ошибку . Вот как я делаю http://paste.ubuntu.com/7210762/
<tagezi> утра всем
<tagezi> у кого-нибудь стоит сейчас в системе libreoffice 4.1.4 или 4.1.3?
<Leagnus> у меня
<tagezi> Leagnus: можешь посмотреть, есть ли в Calc настройка 3D вида для "Диаграмма XY"?
<tagezi> в 4.1.5 её уже нет.. я теперь кучу графиков из-за этого сделать не могу
<tagezi> пока писал мануал по использованию, они половину убрали.. походу.. нехорошие люди )
<Leagnus> не вижу
<Leagnus> это куда идти?
<Leagnus> во вставке?
<tagezi> мастер диаграмм, там иконка такая, "Диаграмма XY" -> Трёхмерный вид
<tagezi> и там вроде раньше была настройка 3В вида... простой, реалистичный
<Leagnus> в 1-ых четырёх есть: Гистограмма ....
<Leagnus> Линейчатая, Круговая и Области
<tagezi> Leagnus: у тебя какая версия?
<Leagnus> 4.1.4.0.0+
<tagezi> блин, нужно копать когда они её убрали
<tagezi> диаграммы нормально открываются, но создать подобную теперь нельзя (
<tagezi> Leagnus: ладно, спасибо.. пойду копать это всё
<Leagnus> может, это бага - следствие какого-то "улучшения"?
<tagezi> может
<tagezi> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-L-cG-mLUyA8/Uv1XgRNalQI/AAAAAAAACSQ/d_dw4X1Aa9M/w559-h335-no/images16.png
<tagezi> я раньше вот токое мог сделать
<tagezi> тут простой трёхмерный вид использовался
<Leagnus> фигасе
<Leagnus> а я вот не понимаю, какого лешего VIM в конце файла при скроле кучу пустых строк отображает, начинающихся с тильды  *CRAZY*
<tagezi> они они точно существуют?
<Leagnus> нет: виртуальные
<tagezi> ну, оно так всегда и было, внизу документа если у тебя докусент не занимает всё место на экране vim отображал пустые строки (их на самом деле нет) с тильдой в начале
<tagezi> документ
<Leagnus> значит, скрол корявый
<tagezi> наверное, нужно копать
<tagezi> блин, нашёл я это меню.. вот заныкали его (
<Leagnus> я тоже: не отключается эта гать http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3813059/is-it-possible-to-not-display-a-tilde-for-blank-lines-in-vim
<Sergey_IT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Sergey_IT, Есть контакт.
<uffs> вечер
<uffs> как определить в каком файле определенная вещь прописана в конфигах апача?
<uffs> http://pastebin.com/rEMiQZMy
<uffs> нужно чтобы он перестал пытаться биндиться к 0.0.0.0:8080
<uffs> ибо там gunicorn
<uffs> в /etc/apache2/apache2.conf закомменчено
<rekcuFniarB> grep -r '0.0.0.0:8080' /etc/
<uffs> http://pastebin.com/rgjkdmCy
<uffs> вот такая вещь
<uffs> закомменченая строчка в конфиге апача
<uffs> и две строчки в конфиге нджинкса
<uffs> нджинкс ни при чем собсна
<uffs> по 0.0.0.0 ничего не находится
<Leagnus> ни у кого в VIM нет команды открыть последний закрытый файл?
<siriys> привет ибунтологи
<siriys> и ибунталихи
<Sergey_IT> обидеть хочешь?
<Leagnus> и вим`еры
<Leagnus> Ctrl+цифра нельзя навесить в VIM: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/116671/mapping-c-1-does-not-work-in-vim
<Sergey_IT> а чего такая любовь к вим?
<Leagnus> а предложи аналог
<Leagnus> не хочется под каждый язык отдельную IDE - хочется навороченный редактор
<Sergey_IT> Leagnus, какая разница какой редактор, все они похожи - а делать универсальный велосипед - пустая трата времени
<Leagnus> = какая разница, в каком доме жить? они все похожи...
<Sergey_IT> !=
<kit_t> Вечер! Сталкивался ли кто-нибудь с UnicodeEncodeError in save() при обновлении до 14.04?
<Sergey_IT> у меня универсальный редактор тот, что в крузадере - а если программироание, то ide языковые
<Leagnus> а это значит, что в каждой IDE свои подсветки, сочетания и т.д...
<rekcuFniarB> > UnicodeEncodeError in save()
<rekcuFniarB> питонокосяки :D
<kit_t> они! поэтому и стало интересно
<rekcuFniarB> А я не пользуюсь убунтушными обновляторами для нубов. От них проблем больше чем пользы.
<kit_t> к примеру от гуи в tasksel проблем еще больше. только вопрос  об исключении был
<rekcuFniarB> Ну наверняка есть, многие жалуются что обновлятор выдаё какую нибудь ошибку.
<rekcuFniarB> * наверняка сталкивался
<Sergey_IT> не замечал проблем
<Sergey_IT> но на qt5 еще не переписал свои проги
<kit_t> у меня ошибка воспроизводится на 2 системах и обновление прерывается. значит это не просто какая-то ошибка =)
<rekcuFniarB> Большинство ставят с нуля, поэтому всем пофиг. В Каноникле тоже толком не тестировали, т.к. не пользуются этим сами (у них вообще макбуки).
<rekcuFniarB> Один я с 2009г. обновляю дебияновским способом (пользуюсь с 2007г.).
<rekcuFniarB> Наверное и с 2007г. система могла бы жить up-to-date, но летом 2009г. я по упоротости что-то сломал и пришлось переустанавливать (времени чинить не было).
<kit_t> ну, я по упоротости ломаю и чиню. такой вот фан
<Leagnus> йопр.. я научился сохранять сессии в Виме + по диалогу - разные
#ubuntu-ru 2015-03-30
<serega527> тест
<ubuntuhelp> serega527, Failed!
<serega527> тест
<ubuntuhelp> serega527, Есть контакт.
<maxsmol67> Ребят, помогите с ноутом, не выключается, но перезагружается
<maxsmol67> Более подробно здесь http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=259333.0
<Philipp2007> Добрый день. Есть возможность из консоли разовать соединения всех подключенных пользователей по ssh? или самый простой вариант перезагрузить sshd?
<Philipp2007> exit
<stanley_tweedle> Приветсвую, подскажите  как сделать чтоб mdadm при сканировании устройств сканил только /dev/sd* и не трогал /dev/mtd*
<gaconsalt> сообщение для SergeyIT   i    UNIm95    ---   я вчера записал на видео то что у меня получилось было на чёрном экране...... но так обрадовался что просто забыл)))))))  так что если нужно глянуть то могу выгрузить на контакт и дать ссылку)))
<UNIm95> gaconsalt:  Это что ли: https://vk.com/video?section=upload&z=video250143506_171160630%2Falbum250143506 ?
<gaconsalt> нет нет...   это видео было перед тем как мы начали опробовать тот метод
<gaconsalt> а то вчера меня спросили как всё прошло и я описывал какие команды вводил.....  но забыл что есть видео того как и какими надписями отреагировал компьютер на те командыэ
<stanley_tweedle> как запретить обращение к устройству? чтоб даже blkid не лез куда ненадо
<SergeyIT> gaconsalt, не люблю сериалы :(
<gaconsalt> ))
<andrex> policykit hal plugdev=storage больше умных слов не знаю, а еще можно тупо модуль вырубить) или сам порт устройства
<andrex> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=71621.0
<gaconsalt> ТУТ КТО ТОЕСТЬ?)
<andrex> !caps > gaconsalt
<ubuntuhelp> gaconsalt, please see my private message
<UNIm95> !ask>gaconsalt
<ubuntuhelp> gaconsalt, please see my private message
<gaconsalt> ПРОШУ ПРОЩЕНИЯ, СКАЖИТЕ КОМУ ИЗ УЧАСТНИКОВ ЭТОГО СООБЩЕСТВА НЕ ПОНРАВИЛОСЬ КАК Я ОБЩАЮСЬ - ЕСЛИ ЕСТЬ ТАКИЕ ТО Я ОБЬЯСНЮ В ЧЁМ ПРИЧИНА ОСОБЕННОСТЕЙ МОЕГО ОБЩЕНИЯ
<andrex> у тебя пять секнд
<maristo> :)
<andrex> !voice > gaconsalt
<ubuntuhelp> gaconsalt, please see my private message
<gaconsalt> ЗНАЧИТ ОСОБЕНОСТЕЙ НИКАКИХ НА САМОМ ДЕЛЕ НЕТ ....  Я ССЮДА ЗАХОЖУ НЕ ДЛЯ ТОГО ЧТОБЫ КОГОТО УНИЖАТЬ ИЛИ ОБКРИКИВАТЬ.... МЕНЯ ИНТЕРЕСУЕТ ТОЛЬКО ВОПРОСЫ ПО-СУТИ И ПОЛЛНОЦЕННОСТЬ ИХ РЕШЕНИЙ.....ВЧЕРА Я ВПЕРВЫЕ СТОЛКНУЛСЯ СО ЗДРАВЫМИ ЛЮДЬМИ В ЭТОМ ЧАТЕ ИЛИ
<gaconsalt>  КАК ОНО ЗОВЁТСЯ НЕ ЗНАЮ.....И ПОТОМУ Я НИКОГДА ДАЖЕ НЕ ОБРАЩАЮ ВНИМАНИЯ НА ТО КАКИМ ШРИФТОМ ПИШУ ИЛИ  КАКИМИ ФРАЗАМИ СПРАИВАЮ.....Я ПИШУ ПОНЯТНЫМИ ПО СМЫСЛУ СЛОВАМИ И НЕ БОЛЕЕ....  ЧТО КАССАЕТСЯ МОЕЙ ТАКОЙ ПОЗИЦИИ - ОБЬЯСНЯЮ :
<andrex> Флудить, заниматься флеймом, троллингом, злоупотреблять жаргоном, а также намеренно искажать слова и злоупотреблять использованием верхнего регистра символов (CAPS).
<andrex> на канале запрещено
<andrex> 2.6 пунк тправил
<andrex> и не тока правил этого канала а вобще этики в интернете
<gregorijus> Добрый вечер. Почему не запускается автоматически программа f.lux ? В автозапуск додана как и все другие, которые запускаются
<gaconsalt> БУДУЧИ ЧЕЛОВЕКОМ СПОСОБНЫМ УВЛЕКАТЬСЯ КАКИМТО ВАЖНЫМ ДЕЛОМ ИЛИ ЗАДАЧЕЙ Я ПЕРЕШАГНУЛ ТО СОСТОЯНИЕ КОГДА ЧЕЛОВЕК ПОПУСТУ ТРАТИТ ВЕРМЯ ....  Я НЕЗНАЮ ЧТО ВЫ ПОДУМАЛИ ОБО МНЕ НО Я НЕНАПИСАЛ НИОДНОГО ПЛОХОГО СЛОВА....  НУ А ЧТО КАСАЕТСЯ КАПСЛОКА ТО ПРОСТ
<gaconsalt> ИТЕ
<gaconsalt> А ВЫ АНДРЕКС , ко мне по скайпу можете позвонить))??
<gaconsalt> dp230281gaa
<andrex> не могу
<andrex> gaconsalt: автозапуск в чем? в де то какое де или както по другому?
<gaconsalt> зря, писать я не мастер, но думаю мі бі сошлись в пониманиях жизненныхх процессов
<gaconsalt> и честно говоря вот эти такие разборки как мы с ввами устррояли здесь они отвлекают....  теряются полнота проникновенности делом которым занят....
<andrex> gaconsalt: ознакомтесь, пожалуйста, http://help.ubuntu.ru/terms/irc , прежде желать какие то действия или филосовствовать
<andrex> чем д*
<gaconsalt> это я бы понял еслибы вы мне сделали замецание на аткой текст как например - "эй й..ать, чё за ...уйня" - да, таких конечно валянков стоит просто и без разговора.....  но то что я написал кепслоком....  я когда пишу даже на клавиатуру не смотрю....   потому так
<gaconsalt> вот
<gaconsalt> писал текст в опенофисе а потом сюда перешол как тоне сменил
<gaconsalt> что тут такого
<gaconsalt> Отправлять на канал более пяти сообщений подряд. Большее количество будет расценено как флуд. -----   с чем это связанно??
<gaconsalt> что такое тот флуд
<andrex> http://g.zeos.in/?q=флуд
<gaconsalt> вот всё же просто - когда вчера я обратился на канал ребята безо всяки там поучаний просто прониклиссь проблемой, вдвоём. и мы её решили с обоюдными усилиями. и никто никому ничего не высказывал, молому что все трое были погружены в интересный проц
<gaconsalt> есс..... но когда вот попадаешь на кого то кому особо нечео делать тогда начинается...."я тут король и щас нагну"...  ребят да займитесьчемто дельным и толковым, а не манией поучать.....  если мне кто то сделет замечание что я обозвал когото обгадил и подо
<gaconsalt> бное тогда высказывайте....  ну а отнечего делать , зачем создавать влияние на умственную деятельность меня, без которого у вас нечем будет заниматься :-))))
<andrex> tagezi: жив?
<tagezi> andrex: пока вроде
<andrex> tagezi: вот че с ним делать? :D
<gaconsalt> кстати по мнению психологов - только психи придумывают ссебе правила.....я не говорю что вы психи но нужно также понимать что в неизведанной ситуации правило одно - действуй по обстоятельствам, но без оскорблений - ччто я и делал....  а если уже и капс
<gaconsalt> воспринимать как унижение то это не что иное как заниженная самооценка......
<tagezi> а фиг его знает, ты у нас добрый, я бы не разговаривал
<gaconsalt> вот каким словом я вас унизил
<gaconsalt> хоть одно напишите
<gaconsalt> за капс лок поизвинялся
<gaconsalt> я тогда с теми ребятами что вчера познакомился буду разговаривать и на...га мне ваш общий чат.......  спасибо за всё
<andrex> gregorijus: ты там жив еще? ответь на вопрос и предоставь логи см !paste
<gregorijus> Тут я...
<gregorijus> sm!?
<gregorijus> какая комманда?
<andrex> @kban 3600 gaconsalt отсутствие реакции на замечание, и дальнейшее разжигание диалогов ненесущих смысловой нагрузки, с дополнительными нарушениями, бан на час, остынь прими холодный душ
<andrex> сам свалил
<andrex> ubuntuhelp: офигел
<andrex> логи в var/logs
<gregorijus> комманды: офигел не роспознал :D
<tagezi> andrex: чо с ботей?
<andrex> @op
<UNIm95> Ух-ё.
<UNIm95> Какой флейм пропустил.
<andrex> @kban 3600 gaconsalt test
<UNIm95> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<UNIm95> andrex: Повтори
<andrex> хех время после ника)
<andrex> @kban andrex 3600
<tagezi> UNIm95: да не.. у него чото внутрях застряло
<gaconsalt> а что такое банить- это в баню отправите и веничком меня)))или что оно вообще за словесо то такое неведомое руссскому человеку)))
<UNIm95> andrex: Ох лол
<andrex> забыл уже
<UNIm95> gregorijus: Попробуй redshift
<andrex> а он мне написал ток приват закрыт был
<tagezi> да.. добрый очень ты у нас ))
<UNIm95> gregorijus: Та же прога. Разве что конфиг руками править.
<gregorijus> Не то, пробовал
<gregorijus> флюкс на много лутше
<UNIm95> gaconsalt: Можешь тут продолжить.
<andrex> pastebinit file
<UNIm95> gregorijus: Чем?
<gregorijus> легче настроить, интерфейс нормальный есть, не надо по терминалам шаманить. Я простой зелёный, который с виндовс от вирусов сюдя убежал. Прошу любить и помогать... :/
<andrex> wow freenode  -- | NickServ (NickServ@services.): Last failed attempt from: STARTKEYLOGGER!~START@17.107.91.79.rev.sfr.net on Mar 26 18:01:28 2015.
<UNIm95> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<UNIm95> andrex: дай-ка ему бан а недельку
<andrex> @ban *!*gaconsalt@* 604800
<UNIm95> andrex:  Спасибо.
<andrex> незашто)
<andrex> UNIm95: а что он тварит?
<andrex> ил
<UNIm95> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com/ http://hastebin.com
<UNIm95> andrex: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10708557/
<UNIm95> andrex: Не знаю чем ему помочь.
<andrex> UNIm95: /mode nick +R тя спасет
<andrex> ну либо g но тогда даже зарегиные те писать не смогут
<UNIm95> andrex: Да уже в пиджине сделал Беседа-Блокировать.
<andrex> либо тупо игнор
<andrex> демократ великий прям
<andrex> :D
<UNIm95> Такое чувство что у них в Киеве не только мэр такой.
<andrex> он с пензы вродь\
<UNIm95> Неа
<UNIm95> КИев
<UNIm95> https://vk.com/video?section=upload&z=video250143506_171160630%2Falbum250143506
<UNIm95> Это вчерашний видос от нео.
<UNIm95> него*
<andrex> @quiet *!*gaconsalt@*
<andrex> @mode +q *!*gaconsalt@*
<andrex> пущай бесится
<andrex> address:        Penza, Russia, 440600
<andrex> whois
<andrex> UNIm95: а фз мня нет в вконтактике по этому я видео смотреть не могу)
<UNIm95> andrex: https://vk.com/sahkagudz
<UNIm95> Видимо пришла повестка.
<andrex> угу видать)
<andrex> ну он наверно знаком и с этим https://vk.com/onufric школота какаято)
<andrex> из спомогательных классов с ЗПР
<UNIm95> Расшифруй ЗПР
<andrex> Задержка Пространственного Развития
<stanley_tweedle> как запретить обращение к устройству? чтоб даже blkid не лез куда ненадо
<UNIm95> stanley_tweedle: А что за утройство?
<UNIm95> устройство*
<stanley_tweedle> UNIm95, nand /dev/mtd*
<UNIm95> stanley_tweedle: А что там висит?
<stanley_tweedle> UNIm95, там оригинальная ОС ), выпаивать нехочу вдруг что с винтами, а blkid и mdadm лезуть когда туда в лог срется гадость ибо это не блочное устройство то )
<UNIm95> расскажи ка подробнее об ситуёвине. Може достаточно будет
<andrex> РОутер?
<stanley_tweedle> andrex, нет
<andrex> хм
<UNIm95> Может достаточно что-нибудь другое сделать*
<stanley_tweedle> andrex, netgear stora )
<andrex> в ядре модуль отруби
<stanley_tweedle> а какой?)
<stanley_tweedle> пересобирать ненадо
<stanley_tweedle> неохото тоесть
<stanley_tweedle> UNIm95, ну что меня уже парят масаги типа __nand_correct_data: uncorrectable ECC error__nand_correct_data: uncorrectable ECC error
<andrex> Device Drivers→Memory Technology Devices (MTD)
<stanley_tweedle> andrex, я на netgear воткнул дебиан последний на на винты в raid1 грузитс тоже с них)
<UNIm95> Честно. Не знаю как с таким работать.
<stanley_tweedle> короче по сути все тоже самое + есть еще и nand )
<stanley_tweedle> вот надо обращение к нему присеч )
<stanley_tweedle> andrex, http://pastebin.com/uJFppxue
<andrex> lsmod
<andrex> если там что то есть похожее то modprobe -r
<andrex> а если нет то реребирать ведро
<andrex> либо права на устройство поменять
<stanley_tweedle> вот походу выход это прова менять
<andrex> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=76165.0 тут посмотри
<andrex> правда юсб ваще можно отрубить также как и пс\2
<andrex> типо такого echo suspend > /sys/bus/usb/devices/1-6/power/level
<Sergey_IT> ночи
<andrex> утра
<Sergey_IT> тебе  раннего
#ubuntu-ru 2015-03-31
<SergeyIT> r 1 fghtkz ujnjdbvcz?
<|rapidsp|> а то ж
<DemonicLAd> Добрый вечер. Подскажите пожалуйста куда копать. Есть Ubuntu Server 12.04, и после продолжительного отключения света - система перестала загружать после grub. Проверка из ливки показала что разделы все на месте. Recovery mod так же
<DemonicLAd> не запускается. Разделы првоерил через fsck, grub переустанавливал. Уже не знаю что и сделать :(
<BarsSc> какая ошибка? логи что говорят
<BarsSc> мы ж здесь не телепаты)
<DemonicLAd> в том то и дело что в syslog пусто, а ошибки не видно - просто после груб появляется "_" и все, висит.
<BarsSc> дак посмотрите в параметрах груба с какого раздела пытается грузиться
<DemonicLAd> Если запускать в рековери режиме, то видно только 2 сообщения: Загружается Linux 3.2.0-79-generic и Загружается начальный ramdisk а потом экран очищается и остается _
<Guest54537> есть кто живой?
<Sergey_IT> полу...
<Sergey_IT> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<qqwplost> ПРиветствую всех ребят
<qqwplost> У меня одна проблема есть, кто поможет. Скаал менеджер Bluetooth оно либо не включается либо я не знаю что, даже не ищет
<Anton2d> Это труба...
<Sergey_IT> канализационная?
<ayct> Доброй ночи
 * ayct кивает
#ubuntu-ru 2015-04-02
<VMV> привет
<VMV> кто сталкивался с черным экраном после вывода из гибернации?)
<VMV> вот хвостик лога xorg
<VMV> (II) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Deleting GPU-0
<VMV> (EE) Server terminated successfully (0). Closing log file.
<VMV>  ноутбук при этом пытается найти конфигурацию ЭЛТ монитора, которого конечно нет
<VMV> прошу помощи)
<VMV> куда копать?
<skubriev_> Всем привет! Я в ubuntu-ru ?
<stupid> ?
<|rapidsp|> вроде
<skubriev_> Почему расслыка debian-russian намного более большая и интенсивная нежели ubuntu-russian ? Кто что думает по этому поводу ?
<maristo> skubriev_: потому что в убунту все работает и обсуждать почти нечего
<maristo> или убунтологи общаются через телепатию
<SergeyIT> или убнту умер
<SergeyIT> * убунту
<|rapidsp|> да здравствует кубунту
<SergeyIT> не уверен (
<SergeyIT> если на qt, то хочется чего попроще
<|rapidsp|> кутубунту?
<tagezi> крысу вроде сделали на кути
<SergeyIT> вот кукунта будет, посмотрим
<UNIm95> tagezi:  какую крысу? xfce на гтк
<tagezi> UNIm95: ну вроде есть проект по переходу крысы
<tagezi> да и ласточку вроде переделывают, сейас все повернуты на кути
<tagezi> UNIm95: наверное я с LXQt попутал
<tagezi> хотя про крысц вроде тоже слышал что делают форк
#ubuntu-ru 2015-04-03
<andrex> @whoami
<ubuntuhelp> AndreX
<Eightynine> Привет всем. http://pastebin.com/S3cGfY73 посмотрите пожалуйста, тут все нормально?
<tagezi> SergeyIT: https://www.linux.org.ru/news/linux-general/11463340
<SergeyIT> tagezi, так это бсд
<andrex> gb
<andrex> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<tagezi> SergeyIT: тебе какая разница как называется твоя ось? :) и потом фря не гента, да и надёжность у неё выше
<andrex> кста о фре не разонравилось оно мне чет ваще
<andrex> -не
<tagezi> andrex: да ладно тебе, система как система.. если не лесть внутрь, то и не понять в чем различия
<andrex> а чет они поседне время там все переворачивают с ног наголову с каждым релизом, задолбало)
<SergeyIT> я начал никсы изучать с фри... и больше не видел ее
<tagezi> SergeyIT: а разница какая? если не вылазить из декстопа, то вид такой же.. большинство утилит командной строки тоде похожи.. болье свободы.. ну так это уже копать нужно.. а это редко кто делает
<tagezi> а, ну да.. графической установки кажеться нет.. нужно немного попеатать будет
<tagezi> так это помоему фигня
<andrex> бсдя с десктопой это та еще ересь
<andrex> было когдато десктоп бсд помню мне диск приперли с линуксцентра
<andrex> тошнее там их было 2 само бсд с кедами и лагпаки на второй сдшке
<[Raiden]> Тест
<[Raiden]> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<[Raiden]> Gut
<artemkolos> Привет
<artemkolos> Немогу зарегится на фашем форуме
<artemkolos>  Следующие ошибки были обнаружены при регистрации. Пожалуйста, исправьте их:
<artemkolos>     Вы не правильно ответили на вопрос.
<artemkolos> Берегись мышиный род, на охоту вышел...: - кот
<artemkolos> Прыгает и скачет, но только не плачет: - мяч
<artemkolos> что не так?
<artemkolos> альо
<artemkolos> есть кто?
<andrex> очисти кеш браузера, и попробуй заново
<andrex> если не заработает обратись к администрации форума (Здесь таковых нет)
<artemkolos> а как к ней обратиться?
<artemkolos> дайте адреса
<artemkolos> на сайте не нашел
<tagezi> да, многие жалуются на регистрацию сайта.. благодарите спамеров и флудеров
<andrex> вах он срута в ирц заполз)
<astrobeglec> Вечера
<andrex> ночера
<astrobeglec1> вечера
<astrobeglec1> ping
<ubuntuhelp> astrobeglec1, Failed!
<andrex> inkvizitor68sl: hi
<inkvizitor68sl> ку
<Sergey_IT> инк и живой..
<Sergey_IT> уже не живой (
#ubuntu-ru 2015-04-04
<pin> Это многое обьясняет. http://rghost.ru/67nXv98kJ
<pin> прошу прощения, так лучше будет http://rghost.ru/67nXv98kJ/image.png
<ADhex> who am I
#ubuntu-ru 2015-04-05
<UNIm95> Черт. Я сильно поражен. В сознании людей linux=ubuntu
<maristo> ох уж эти люди
#ubuntu-ru 2016-04-04
<tagezi> кстати, да... утра всем
<admin1488> tagezi: утро
<tagezi> admin1488: тык
<admin1488> tagezi:авто загрузка и частые ребуты, не ужели так мешает?)
<tagezi> ты у меня уже весь экран занял
<andrex> видать мешает
<tagezi> далеко матать до последней фразы :)
<admin1488> убрал
<admin1488> вожусь с юсб картой не как не хочет работать(
<tagezi> да я понимаю, когда настраиваешь что-то часто перезагружаешься, у всех такое
<tagezi> просто, ну не очень удобно.. и начинает раздражать..
<admin1488> ну вот я и убрал с автозапуска)
<tagezi> да и у некоторых просто весит, они забыли давно о канале и там что-то лепят.. тут есть кадр который сутками флудит вход выход и не отвечает  на таки
<tagezi> палучил бан :)
<andrex> убери парт джойны выходы
<tagezi> эм.. а как я тгда буду видеть кто зашёл а кто нет?
<andrex> ну либо выведи в отдельный буфер
<andrex> смотреть по списку ников
<tagezi> а если человек вошёл и вышел?
<andrex> также
<tagezi> нужный мне человек, я понимаю что его сегодня больше не будет, я в пролёте, а так буду ждать и надеяться :)
<andrex> или в отдельном буфере
<andrex> поставь на него нотис
<andrex> тьфу хайлайт
<andrex> что он тут
<tagezi> andrex:  вт чего ты тут сегодня такой вредный? :)
<andrex> а вот чего ты не юзаеш возможности клиента
<tagezi> а они у него есть?
<andrex> /filter add joinquit * irc_join,irc_part,irc_quit * у вичата можно сделать так к примеру
<tagezi> он даже задержку перед входом на канал не умеет делать
<andrex> или забабахать фильтр на определенное событие чтобы он выполнил действие
<tagezi> приходиться везде заходить руками
<andrex> ну ты ващпее
<andrex> tagezi: use sasl
<tagezi> и где ты нашёл у каруселя сасл?
<andrex> походу надыбал сасл
<tagezi> тыак
<andrex> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/16/0404/h_1459783090_6745372_50a711d142.png фейл
<tagezi> а вот как скрыть входы выходы я что-то не найду
<andrex> /help ignore ?
<andrex> там нет?
<andrex> либо гможет есть в настройках чет типо отдельный буфер для всякого хлама
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Есть контакт.
<tagezi> мдя.. а тут нет окна монитринга
#ubuntu-ru 2016-04-05
<artus> дарофф всем
<andrex> artus: бу!
<artus> нипужай, атата
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: починил долгий старт НМ
<andrex> таладно
<linxon> andrex: привет
<andrex> дарофф
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus,  зачем? ))) было же веселее )
<tagezi> утра всем
<artus> тагезяяяяя, утречкаааа
<tagezi> ой, не ори.. голова ещё не проснулась
<tagezi> как по русски будет звучать: голыя металлическая машина (сервер)
<tagezi> ?
<UNIm95> Черт. Кажись скоро стану админом MS SQL
<UNIm95> Причем довольно дикой конфигурации
<SergeyIT> завербовали?
<tagezi> UNIm95: зачем?
<tagezi> UNIm95: ксто у вас решает что будет стоять? нафига вам в зависимости кастыль? о_О
<SergeyIT> начальство же решает, не?
<oles> hi
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ну, иногда просто очень умный админ рекомендует своему начальнику
<tagezi> предпологаю, что это связано с тем что МС выпустила движок юазы пол инух
<tagezi> Линух*
<tagezi> базы*
<oles> кто пользовался amazon ec2, не знаете можно ли там на халявный инстанс докупить отдельно широкий канал?
<andrex> да задолбали вы с амазоном своим
<andrex> никто его не юзал
<tagezi> нахрена он вообще нужен?
<UNIm95> Это нам заказ пришел
<oles> ))
<UNIm95> вот и пошел готовиться.
<oles> вам не нужен мне нужен
<UNIm95> oles: классические железяки лучше. И дешевле
<UNIm95> Смотри у хетцнера.
<UNIm95> Ладно. сейчас свалю в оффторик.
<UNIm95> =(
<SergeyIT> тагези, (с бородой) экзамен - это разговор двух умных людей, - А если один из них дурак? - То другой не получает стипендии
<SergeyIT> как то так ;)
<tagezi> :))
<tagezi> да оно так и есть, мне найчник изпоганил весь диплом, какашка.. и ведь не поспоришь, может не пропустить предзащиту
<tagezi> научник*
<tagezi> зараза, не разбирается в вопросе, и сидит пальцы кидает, в место того что бы посоветовать как усилить его, взял порезал и свёл до уровня ПТУ
<andrex> !amazon is <reply> вопрос по amazon = ban. У какашки своя техподдержка.
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that, andrex
<SergeyIT> мне с дипломом "повезло" больше, руководитель вообще не разбирался в вопросах, поэтому не вмешивался
<andrex> https://habrahabr.ru/company/inoventica/blog/280952/
<mayday> уже наверно как неделю
<andrex> ну я ток щас увидел)
<luciano_mi> hello
<tagezi> q
<andrex> hi
<andrex> хихи
<SergeyIT> йршхи
<tagezi> SergeyIT: о_О
<tagezi> SergeyIT: кодировку смени, кое-8 уже никто не пользует :))
<tagezi> даже сообщество дебиана наконец отказалось :))
<SergeyIT> между прочим - это ваши qhiхи в utf8 по-русски  ;)
<SergeyIT> а то щас как в koi7-ru начну, или в радикс50
<andrex> AAA?
<SergeyIT> ага!
<andrex> \TO ???-7 ESLI ^AGO)
<SergeyIT> но не русское
<SergeyIT> а может и русское (
<SergeyIT> раньше без перекодировки читали )
<andrex> могет просто утф ее понимает
<andrex> бывает такое сней некторые кодировки понимает но кодировки эти не понимают утф)
<SergeyIT> вот радикс50 сейчас вряд ли кто поймет
<linxon> andrex: как ты решил проблему с русскими буквами в weechat 1.4.* ?
<linxon> в никах
<andrex> фз сами решились
<andrex> это просто на 1м канале они были не русские
<andrex> а вопросами почемуто
<andrex> ну либо подрубалось через utf порт
<andrex> а через него русские ники русские
<andrex> и ваще кирилица в никах злость
<linxon> да блин
<linxon> :(
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кирилица в ФИО ваще бяда
#ubuntu-ru 2016-04-06
<andrex> хех информатика 21 века епт) в телевизоре нет операционной системы, а у мну на компе однопользовательская ос, а вот в банкомате многопользовательская))
<tagezi> утра всем
<andrex> сам такой
<tagezi> :р
<andrex> прикольно так кои7 инглиш кирилицей пишет)
<andrex> ну всмысле латиннику
<admin1488> enhj
<admin1488> утро
<admin1488> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com/ http://hastebin.com
<admin1488> Парни
<admin1488> Помогите плз настроить моник третий
<tagezi> и девчата
<admin1488> и девчата да
<tagezi> :)
<admin1488> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15642511/
<admin1488> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15642519/
<admin1488> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15642531/
 * andrex девчато
<admin1488> Прост хоть куда копать я прост время от времени вовращаюсь к вопросу так и не могу решить, не хватает знаний
<admin1488> мучал дисплейлинк не завел его, ща подключил в дисплей порт
<andrex> фз че там у вас) я просто втыкаю мониторы и они пашут
<admin1488> эт потому что руки правильные
<andrex> ну а там настроить тупо либо рабочие столы ракидать или дублировать или растянуть
<admin1488> ну 2 монитора работают норм. А вот третий нет
<admin1488> когда воткнул в диплей порт монитор храндером нашелся но изображение на него не идет
<artus> всем выйти из сумрака
<tagezi> для того чтобы выйти, туда сначало надо войти, а у нас денег нет
<tagezi> эээ.. ну почти нет.. не пускают нас, маленькие ещё :)
 * artus шопотом : если что у меня есть пропуск, могу провести
<artus> но всеравно, сказаной выйти - выйти))) и ненадо тут разводить понимаш , не мы, не знали, не пускали
 * andrex спрятался под табуреткой
<artus> смотрю на талксах совсем тухло стало, куууда все пропали , непорядок жееж
<andrex> artus: давай новых змячков заведем)
<artus> admin1488, ты из сумрака?
<andrex> х
<andrex> у него 3 глаз никак не открывается
<artus> дык помруть как предыдущие, не интересно )
<admin1488> artus:угу(
<artus> admin1488, а пошто печаль тебя гложит?
<admin1488> руки кривые
<artus> садить на полади и боянь о своей кручине, авось измыслим совет
<artus> *полати
<andrex> а моники вписывать в ксорг ты не пробывал?
<admin1488> неа
<andrex> так попробуй
<tagezi> а вот влруг он попробует и у него получиться, что мы тогда делать будем?
<andrex> Option "IgnoreDisplayDevices" "CRT" и это нафиг?
<tagezi> вдруг*
<admin1488> Option "IgnoreDisplayDevices" "CRT" эт от куда?
<andrex> ствоей пасты
<admin1488> а это ошибка вылетает, при подключениее через дисплей порт
<andrex> а я думал это твой ксорг
<andrex> кривой)
<admin1488> d brc jhu 'nj nj;t tcnm
<andrex> непанятна
<admin1488> в иксе это тоже есть но я это не добавлял
<admin1488> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com/ http://hastebin.com
<admin1488> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15642826/
<andrex> вобщем man xorg.conf или как его тама
<admin1488> ну вот и решился мой вопрос
<admin1488> )
<admin1488> спс
<artus> так прам даже не интересно )
<artus> слушайте, вопрос прям жизненный, а к линухе гироакселерометр никто не подключал?
<andrex> ууу
<andrex> я даже такую прибулдень в газ не видел)
<andrex> л
<artus> не, ну это не серьезно, а как же жажда всякого неизведанного
<andrex> ну на то оно и не известное что я даже не знал что это существует пока ты не пришел, гад)
<artus> ну представь, это же прям уруру, подрубить к тому же ноуту 9ти позиционный гироаксель :D
<artus> дарк прям испужался
<andrex> это видать тебе нада искать своих единомышленников или умышлиников
<andrex> слесарей
<andrex> на какомнить форуме в далекой галактике
<andrex> эх забыва. все про термопасту купить
<andrex> Physical id 0:  +99.0°C  (high = +86.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
<andrex> Core 0:         +93.0°C  (high = +86.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
<andrex> Core 1:         +97.0°C  (high = +86.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
<andrex> Core 2:         +98.0°C  (high = +86.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
<andrex> Core 3:         +98.0°C  (high = +86.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
<andrex> ух
<JohnDoe_71Rus> писькомер?
<andrex> да
<andrex> а тебе слабо?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> CPU Temperature:    +39.0°C  (high = +60.0°C, crit = +95.0°C)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> MB Temperature:     +39.0°C  (high = +45.0°C, crit = +95.0°C)
<andrex> слабак
<andrex> у мну тут руки обжигает ижно) фигово когда ноут полу железный)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это в ноуте???
<andrex> да
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а, ясно. полярный вариант
<andrex> а просто все 6 ведер загружены под завазку всмысле с виртуальными
<admin1488> Physical id 0:  +53.0°C  (high = +84.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
<admin1488> Core 0:         +51.0°C  (high = +84.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
<admin1488> Core 1:         +47.0°C  (high = +84.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
<andrex> купзило конопляется)
<andrex> ну и термопасту наа менять)
<admin1488> Кто еще поддержит флешмоб?)
<andrex> эт у тя в простое чтоли?
<andrex> 50 градусников
<artus> пичалькаа, мажорная материнка нестартуеть :(
<artus> а ледик по питанию вроде как светит , а при отсутствии кулера на оном даже непонятно чего с ней
<andrex> северный мост? память проц
<andrex> биос
<andrex> посткарту нада)
<andrex> или оно ваще не шуволица?
<artus> да она нульцеваяяя, я ток питание на нее нашол , и переходник с дп на вга
<artus> да и 4ре ампера вроде как ей должно хватать по любому
<admin1488> andrex: да не не в простое)
<admin1488> простои*
<admin1488> дурной пример заразителен
<andrex> это как там этот хромовский флеш зовется?
<artus> зло?
<andrex> не)
<andrex> !flash
<ubuntuhelp> Проприетарная технология от Adobe. Советы по улучшению производительности, поиску 64-битной версии и исправлению глюков смотрите по ссылке: http://t.co/tUumY5y а также: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/flash и !flash64
<JohnDoe_71Rus> pepperflash
<andrex> ваши кони тихо ходют
<artus> русич, вещай, тебе кансерв дал право голоса :D
<SergeyIT> а у остальных нет такого права
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это выборщик
<SergeyIT> просто все остальные - боты
<tagezi> ктонить юзает диаспору?
<Rusich> не усе ботва
<andrex> звучит как секта какаято)
<andrex> диаспора твоя
<tagezi> да странная штука, закрытая и децентрализованая и с открытым кодом
<tagezi> оооочень странная
<JohnDoe_71Rus> "все свои"
<tagezi> а реддит вообще не популярен чтоли?
<tagezi> чото не вижу поддержки микроблогинга с ним
<artus> tagezi, а твоя диаспора умеет гироакселерометры 9ти осевые? :D
<tagezi> artus: я туда ешё не пришёл :)
<artus> а это секта по записи? я тоже хотеть, люблю знаиш влезть в закрытое сообщество и разлагать его из нутри :D
<tagezi> там свободная регистрация
<tagezi> ты даже можешь себе поставить сервер и из него сидеть
<tagezi> artus: кстати, у тебя есть сервер :)))
<tagezi> давай мы из тебя узел диаспоры сделаем :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у артуса есть сервер. из него можно сидеть.
<artus> у меня мног очего есть :D ? даже танк :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> из мякиша
<tagezi> artus: не, так не покатит, на него линух не поставить.. так что давай сервак :)
<artus> tagezi, тынипавериш :D
<tagezi> да ладно, у тебя что игрушечный танк? :))
<tagezi> если Российский, так он рычажно-ламповый, ОС если только в мозгат танкиста перепрошивать, а если американский, так там UEFI зашит, там половину танка нужно будет перепаивать :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> На выставке, российский микрокомпьютер занял весь отведенный павильон
<tagezi> ))
<SergeyIT> это они нано-комп еще не показывали - всю выставку займет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нано-комп можно перевозить на 3-х тонном грузовик
<JohnDoe_71Rus> е
<tagezi> на билазе :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Инженеры создали твёрдое и упругое металлическое стекло
<artus> нанобелазе)
<tagezi> нано билаз - это билазёнок :)
<artus> дык из просветленного люминия ужеж давно делають вроде триплексыи люминаторы
<artus> ааааа.... билазеенокккк
<tagezi> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%91%D0%B5%D0%BB%D0%90%D0%97-75710
<tagezi> чото найти не могу.. Беларусы сделали белаз рамером с камаз... смотрится очень смешно :)
<tagezi> особенно еси видел норманый в работе :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: вика говорит у них 4 модели, от 90 до 450 тонн
<tagezi> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%91%D0%B5%D0%BB%D0%BE%D1%80%D1%83%D1%81%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B8%D0%B9_%D0%B0%D0%B2%D1%82%D0%BE%D0%BC%D0%BE%D0%B1%D0%B8%D0%BB%D1%8C%D0%BD%D1%8B%D0%B9_%D0%B7%D0%B0%D0%B2%D0%BE%D0%B4#/media/File:Belaz_75450_at_Belarus_Expo_exhibition_in_Vilnius.JPG
<tagezi> вика иногда бред говорит
<SergeyIT> 5 моделей - еще велосипед
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://auto-daily.livejournal.com/609956.html
<tagezi> да, мелочь такая :))
<artus> ниачем, малыши, Liebherr-T282B  363 тонны груза на себе катаить :D
<tagezi> http://autoby.biz/i/forum/2/belaz-5.jpg
<tagezi> для сравнения.. это 360 тон :)
<artus> а за ним на пятки катепиллеры наступают
<admin1488> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com/ http://hastebin.com
<tagezi> admin1488: поставь уже сбе pastebinit
<tagezi> или wgetpaste
<admin1488> чет не пошло у меня, запилил мониторы в xorg вроде как все завелось но трабла с логином, как логинюсь получаю фейл что то не то с разрешениями монитора(
<admin1488> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15652492/
<admin1488> х http://paste.ubuntu.com/15652552/
<admin1488> pastebinit а он разве может куски выдирать?
<tagezi> ну так грепни что нужно
<tagezi> ты де когда лог в потом пускаешь, потом ты поточными редакторами можешь крамсать как заблагорасудиться
<tagezi> поюзай греп, классная штука..
<tagezi> можно сед, но он посложнее
<admin1488>  я пользуюсь грепом
<tagezi> а зачем ты тогда мучаешься руками то копируешь?
<tagezi> не, мне не жалко, мучь бота, для того и сделано, просто зачем?
<admin1488> так руками же дольше чем мышкой
<admin1488> у меня не каких хоткеев нет
<tagezi> алиасы юзай
<tagezi> хотя как хочешь, дело твоё :)
<admin1488> ну ты дело говоришь это точно, ток пока в этом нет необходимости
<tagezi> да даже так помоему быстрее набрать, без алиасов, чем мышкой вазюкать по монитору
<SergeyIT> а куда торопиться?
<admin1488> Подскажи мне плз  что я не так сделал в икс орг) я чет домучался что юнити умерла, не ресете не че не помгли пришлось тереть пользовательские настройки
<tagezi> а чего тормозить то? какбудто заняться больше в жизни нечем, как мышковдствовать без толку
<tagezi> с мониторами не знаю.. у меня 2 моника.. но ты и сам знаешь, что работает без проблем.. третий некуда втыкать
<tagezi> яб проверил
<admin1488> (
<tagezi> admin1488: долюи форумчан, пусть отрабатывают :)
<tagezi> долби*
<admin1488> Да ну их ...)
<tagezi> даже если бы у меня был порт, мне всёравно бы пришлось системд ставит, скорее всего
<tagezi> а мне ой как не охото.. уютно в моём многобуквенном опенрц
<admin1488> =)
<admin1488> tagezi:Apr  6 19:38:59 G551JX thermald[779]: Core temp DTS :critical 100000, max 84000
<admin1488> ты вроде говорил про простой?)
<admin1488> я даже зависаю изредка
<admin1488> Physical id 0:  +71.0°C  (high = +84.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
<admin1488> Core 0:         +70.0°C  (high = +84.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
<admin1488> Core 1:         +69.0°C  (high = +84.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
<tagezi> admin1488: что ты там делаешь с ним?
<tagezi> у меня кстати он чегото шуршит много, наверное пора чистить всё таки, и пасту поменять
<tagezi> https://bpaste.net/show/090c14441dc3
<admin1488> Парни
<admin1488> и девчата
<admin1488> чет вожусь с x орг, не могу запустить, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15656747/
<admin1488> мож совет дельный будет
<admin1488> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com/ http://hastebin.com
<admin1488> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15656913/
<tagezi> о, умеет же в строке :)
<tagezi> блин, раньше, когда буки были пласмассовыми, над сгоревшей деталькой получалась проталинка
<tagezi> а теперь корпуса аллюминевые, и хрен поёмешь, лезть туда или сразу выкинуть
#ubuntu-ru 2016-04-07
<artus> кукусики
<tagezi> утра всем
<tagezi> artus: и кукусятам тоже :)
<artus> тагееезяяяяяяяяяяяя
<tagezi> кто здесь? О_О
<admin1488> утро
<artus> праснулси? ну расказывай
<tagezi> artus: и какую сказку ты хочешь услышать сегодня? :))
<artus> прооооо рыцаря который разрывает пасть принцессе спасая прекрасного дракона
<artus> ^_^
<artus> во, каак только 10ка научитцо понимать баш так можно ее и натягивать , жесть, бубунта даже в венду пролезла
<tagezi> да космонав не знает как уже пропиариться..
<artus> tagezi, того гляди через пару годиков на канале будуть довать советы по лечению бубунты в венде :D
<tagezi> мне интересно, они либы будут статик собирать, чтобы это всё работало?
<artus> тама вона на лоре про полностью статик собраного мегалинукса чегото было , мнения как всегда разделились
<JohnDoe_71Rus> через пару годков запустят мир или вяленого в вин15
<tagezi> ну, а чего там мнениями то быть? +всё работает, не важно что стоит; - жрёт как в несебя
<artus> его по нормальному в линухах все не могут завести, а ты про вин
<tagezi> и у кого 100500 мегобайт памяти и супер навороченый проц, тот может себе мутанта делать со статик, а кто нищенствует, путь зависимости курит
<tagezi> гигабат*
<artus> про мир я уже устал слушать что прям воот воот уже прям завтра , как и про вайланд
<tagezi> да нахрен оно нужно?
<tagezi> ssh с иксами за глаза и за уши
<artus> ну с одной стороны ксорг уже не фонтан, а с другой стороны адин фиг из того что пилят все никак не могут родить буратину
<tagezi> ха, ксорг не фантан... большенство тех кто это утверждает, обычно команду cd к консоли не могут осилить
<artus> если бы не нынешние тенденции ваяния говносайтов с тоннной скриптов и рюшечек - то для комфорта бы и фреймбучера хватало, а так ...
<tagezi> artus: помоги челу настроить три монитора :)) а то он аж в привал ко мне полез
<tagezi> admin1488 <-- ему :)
<tagezi> а я пойду уроки делать, а то мама накажет :)
<artus> из за борьбы с рекламой на том же фс.ту пришлось прикрутить открытие киношечек в влцшечку, удобно, спору нет, сразу в плейлист список падает, минус один - на долгой паузе сокет закрываетцо , иии при попытке стартануть открывает новый, и серия прыгает н
<artus> а следуйщую ((
<artus> а чиго у него там , и чиго у него за видявка, и без моников в видявке по дп отдает картинку?
<tagezi> admin1488: ^^
<admin1488> Ща все дам)
<admin1488> Xorg
<admin1488> Это вот рабочий http://paste.ubuntu.com/15665025/
<admin1488> Этот я создал http://paste.ubuntu.com/15665039/
<admin1488> Video
<admin1488> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15665063/
<admin1488> О системе http://paste.ubuntu.com/15665075/
<artus> больше сцылок богу сцылок
<admin1488> Usb карта http://www.oldi.ru/catalog/element/0188213/
<artus> lspci -vv и че там у тя про карту пишет
<admin1488> Драйвер Дисплей линка http://paste.ubuntu.com/15665098/
<artus> аррррр, запутал прям
<admin1488> lspci -vv  http://paste.ubuntu.com/15665111/
<artus> это ты невидию показал, а сам usb-to-hdmi где?
<admin1488> ок ща, прост когда он воткунт при загруке изобраение ток на него идет
<artus> ага
<artus> угу, хм
<admin1488> Bus 001 Device 011: ID 17e9:410d DisplayLink определился а вот в lspci yt db;e tuj
<admin1488> не вижу его
<artus> admin1488, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1344039 это читаль ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://cs8.pikabu.ru/post_img/2016/04/07/5/1460012876167381002.jpg
<admin1488> неа
<artus> вкорячь дисплейлинкстафф секцию в рабочий ксорг
<admin1488> Пробовал примерно вот так
<admin1488> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15665213/
<admin1488> в итоге x при загрузке меня послал
<admin1488> http://how-to.cc/get-a-displaylink-video-adapter-working-with-ubuntu-12-04
<admin1488> Вот статья не плохая, если повторить все что у него то тогда все работает но убогие разрешения и при логине вылетает ошибка crt и не пускает в систему
<artus> вопервых вкорячь то что я выше дал, вовторых обычно логи посыла на пасту для разбора кидать принято ))
<admin1488> ок
<admin1488> сделал ща образ допишет и в ребут
<admin1488> а то там осталось 4 %
<artus> зачем ребут.... просто передернуть иксы
<artus> когда допишет соответственно , ты же явно не в cli в tty1 пишеш ))
<tagezi> пусть три раза перезагрузится, старые привычки сложно изменить :)
<artus> ))
<admin1488> =)
<tagezi> блин, вот что с кубиками делать.. откуда они вообще взялись.. вся система на кирилице, даже tty
<tagezi> а тут на тебе
<artus> а знаш почему у него не работает? потому что у него кактуса нет :D
<admin1488> dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<admin1488> и setupcon
<tagezi> а tty у меня не на кирилице.. пойду копать
<artus> тагезя, а мыша у тебя в tty есть? ))
<tagezi> artus: нет, но корову завести могу :)
<artus> слабак :D , без мыши в tty не тооо ))
<artus> ты еще про паравозик вспомни ))
<admin1488> пойду в ребут
<tagezi> дану, она ещё буковки погрызет, знаю я этих мышей
<tagezi> :))
<artus> https://geektimes.ru/company/icover/blog/273902/ надувной дисплееейй, красота то какаяя
<artus> этот двоешник еще и не в вичате сидит? эээххх
<tagezi> да он даже логи постит мышкой :)) а ты про вичат
<artus> нее, ну то что у него не хватило фантизии все в одну пасту закинуть я понял :D
<artus> прям хоть пасту на список на пасту создавай :FD
<JohnDoe_71Rus> симпаста
<artus> чето он с концами пропал :D
<tagezi> ну, наверное ты ему бяку посоветовал
<tagezi> или у него всё заработало, наконец :))
<admin1488> Sergioss: пойду в ребут
<admin1488> Пока что не могу применить конф, он чет меняется на дефолтный вчера такого не было
<artus> хы, чтойто он не те грибы жует по ходу
<tagezi> да, походу.. может у него и 3 монитор по этому не запускается? :)
<tagezi> чото андрюха сегодня не у компа.. наверное поставил мир пересобирать и свалил на байкал. на лыжах кататься :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и пусть весь мир подождет (с)
<tagezi> artus: ты всё так дебиан с крысой и юзаешь?
<admin1488> не сохранет потому что 38.224] (EE) FBDEV(0): FBIOPUTCMAP: Invalid argument
<artus> tagezi, неа, коробка жеж
<artus> admin1488, https://www.google.com.ua/search?q=FBIOPUTCMAP:+Invalid+argument&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=vTUGV63qEoesa8W7hcAH
<admin1488> Да я прост написал что типа не пропал не куда а разбираюсь)
<artus> аа, тоже правильно ))  а я уже с обеда успел вернутцо ))
<admin1488> да тут местами работа же)
<tagezi> да он уже третий день помоему его ковыряет
<artus> работа зло, от нее кони дохнут)
<admin1488> угу вчера даже остался до 21:00 хотя в 17-00 конец рабочего дня)
<admin1488> прост мне третий моник нужен чтоб там терминал висел, я там как за своим компом работаю
<admin1488> а на втором виртуалка крутится... Виртуальные рабочий столы не оч удобно надо чтоб всегда было перед глазами
<admin1488> artus: Добавил я отрывок с дисплей линком в икс орг, в итоге не чего не меняется
<admin1488> еще пробоавл в /xorg.conf.d добавить
<artus> походу ты уже понадабавлял знатно ))) а ты в свежесгенереный совал? ))
<admin1488>  /xorg.conf.d добавлял
<admin1488> а в иксорг просто правил
<admin1488> я не генерировал по новой конф
<admin1488> Ну ок ща попробую, сгенерировать новый конф добавлю Туда http://paste.ubuntu.com/15666808/
<admin1488> не дает он мне сохранить создает файлы типа xorg.conf.04072016
<admin1488> может это как то связано с моим проприетарным драйвером?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вроде бы xorg.conf размазан по папкам xofr.conf.d
<admin1488> да не там не совсем то
<admin1488> там отдельные конфиги к которым он обращается, основной всегда будет в /etc/X11
<JohnDoe_71Rus> из этих отдельных конфигов он собирает основной
<JohnDoe_71Rus> надо добавлять секции отдельных конфигов
<admin1488> я добавил http://paste.ubuntu.com/15666808/
<admin1488> без изменений все
<admin1488> ща пробую другое добавить
<admin1488> JohnDoe_71Rus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15667717/
<linxon> что мутите?
<linxon> привет*
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да, не было у бабы забот, купила баба DisplayLink
<artus> ыыыыы
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вроде у иксов есть команда проверки конфига на очепятки и ошибки
<artus> я скажу больше, можно принудительно конфиг указать который читать )))
<artus> чтоб не совать каждый раз а затестить нормально, но разве это наши методы :D
<tagezi> artus: давай, дядка, жги их.. як ведьм проклятых :)
<tagezi> чо они туту неучами то претваряются
<admin1488> давно купила)
<admin1488> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/AKPX/zKD2onnrE
<admin1488> короч вот он вроде определился
<admin1488> но потом сломалась юнити
<admin1488> и я восстановил с бекапа настройки всщта
<admin1488> dconf
<tagezi> нихрена у тебя набабахано :)
<admin1488> =)
<admin1488> вот что то не так я настраиваю, надо разобраться в разрешениях итд
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вот так мы победили сырость
<tagezi> у тебя третий через юсби работает?
<admin1488> он не работает я хочу стоб заработал
<tagezi> хорошо... у тебя третий через юсби не работает? :)
<admin1488> вот то что на картинке там разрешения на мониках низкие а тот что по юсб  совсем даун
<admin1488> да все верно
<tagezi> есть способ
<tagezi> поменять моники местами
<admin1488> JohnDoe_71Rus:http://paste.ubuntu.com/15668029/ вот с этим он запускается но все ломает, это в xorg.d
<JohnDoe_71Rus> от меньшего разрешения к большему?
<tagezi> можно даже раъёмы не перетыкать, один виндузатник говорил что помогло :)
<admin1488>  tagezi:шутку понял)
<admin1488> ток мне вот не до них я устал уже от этого дисплей линка и незнания
<admin1488> =)
<tagezi> бывает...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> admin1488: я xorg.conf.d ковырял только что бы джойстик добавить и у mce remote клавиатуру отключить
<tagezi> я помнб настраивал вайфай.. почти день провозился.. у же стал чувствовать как мозг через ущи витикает от бурления
<admin1488> +
<tagezi> с лайфа всё работаит, с винта нет.. вот фоть тресни
<JohnDoe_71Rus> фирмваря на модуль
<tagezi> оказывается я звбыл модуль подгрузить от него.. и нигде не сказано, что в устанавливаемой системе он овтоматом сам не подгружается, даже с дефолтным ядром :)
<tagezi> короче, проблема одного банана, но обезянил я долго :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> там чего то надо поставить, тогда будет грузить
<artus> ага, для того чтобы что-то работало - надо что то нажать гдето )))
<tagezi>  admin1488 слухай, а ты через нфидиа сидишь?
<tagezi> я вот подумал, что асовские буки могут тупо не настраиваться.. у них вообще странные взаимоотношения с видяхами
<tagezi> у тебя же k53E или что-то типа... с i7
<admin1488> Да через нее на проприетарщине
<admin1488> i5
<tagezi> он поидее на интале должен справляться, может попробовать через неё?
<tagezi> i5 с инвидией?
<admin1488> да
<tagezi> эм
<tagezi> у тя такой бек как уменя.. странно
<tagezi> пойду за монитором
<admin1488> да ты слшком высоко берешь) дело в том что я е могу тупо добавить еще монитор в икс орг)
<tagezi> не, не получиться, там юсб нет... если найду вга другой, то прпобую.. этот hdmi перекрывает, не подобраться
<admin1488> а там где?
<admin1488> с юс карты идет выход на адекватный порт
<admin1488> типа dvi vgs hdmi
<admin1488> vga*
<tagezi> там, это на третем монике, который у жены.. она по hdmi сидит мо стовего бука, у меня по vga, старенький моник
<tagezi> второго vga у меня тосно нет, усб у неё на монике нет, так что вариантов не много
<admin1488> кстати третий моник с коробки не заработает даже на прямую если в карту воткнуть
<tagezi> и блин, у меня другого провода vga похду нет
<admin1488> я пробовал display port
<admin1488> не выдает на него изображение хотя xranrd нашел его,  вооот.. И я решил не жели с портом возится, решил доделать displaylik я не раз к нему приходил, но так и не доделывал
<admin1488> а тут нужда(
<tagezi> короче, не могу я попробовать 3 монитор у себя.. никак.. жди пока комп куплю новый :)
<admin1488> :)
<tagezi> эток, годика через 2 :D
<admin1488> а че у тя ща за комп
<admin1488> да проще те dspiaylink купить)
<tagezi> asus K53E
<tagezi> не, если я буду покупать, то уже нормальный комп, чтобы быстренько компиляло либреоффисе
<tagezi> а то иногда достаёт ждать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> сервер 2-х юнитовый бери
<tagezi> он то мне нафига?
<tagezi> всёравно фаервол от прова стоит, даже не пораздавать любимые программки
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 16 ядроф, 32 гига оперативы, куча винтов. знаешь как весело все собирается
<admin1488> :)
<tagezi> достаточно будет i7-5960X
<tagezi> 8 ядер в 16 потоках :)
<tagezi> и какуюнить топовую карточку от asus,чтобы это нормально работало
<artus> ксенон 56й бери и будет те счастье на 1366 сокете , фтопку айки, а если ешо и регистровой памяти воткнеш то ваааще
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: https://habrahabr.ru/post/281170/
<tagezi> artus: дане, она у меня на английком вообще.. я про tty, а тонсольный эмулятор показывает всё по русски
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: ^
<tagezi> artus: нафиг мне сервак то? зимой греться что ли?
<tagezi> чото афтар такими обходными путями пошёл...
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: Просто ад какой-то. В слаке всё гораздо проще. Дайте неграм Linux и они его извратят и усложнят до невозможности.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> до мозга кишок долез
<tagezi> правиный коментарий :)
<tagezi> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_text_editors
<tagezi> жесть то какая.. я половины даже названий не знаю :)
#ubuntu-ru 2016-04-08
<artus> прасыпаййййтиисьььь
<andrex> artus: чавой?
<artus> оппаа , андрушкааа, слушшш, а ты телеграмом пользуешся?
<andrex> неа
<andrex> так ставил посмотреть
<artus> чем не угодил?
<andrex> да ничем
<andrex> просто нету там никого у мну)
<artus> ну я могу быть :D
<artus> прикинь, уже кто то будет )))
<andrex> а посмотрим
<artus> вроде тяпница а такая тишинааа
<andrex> все бухие спят
<tagezi> утра всем
<admin1488> утро
<artus> утряутряутря
<admin1488> tagezi: Говорил про форум?)
<admin1488> Нашел я тут в гугли свою старую тему
<admin1488> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=242749.0
<admin1488> очень информативно
<tagezi> admin1488: не у всех есть опыт в том что делаешь ты
<tagezi> ты разобрался с мониторами?
<admin1488> нет)
<admin1488> Да такое впечатление что там дети на этом форуме, ща смотрю тему про 3 монитора и ужасаюсь
<tagezi> ну, там так и есть, там дети на форуме :))
<tagezi> просто, там больше народу чем здесь, и вероятность что кто-то столкнулся с троей проблемой больше
<tagezi> попробуй на английязычный написать
<tagezi> там ещё больше детей :))
<admin1488> аахх)
<admin1488> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=239328.0
<admin1488> вот  я поражаюсь что люди пишут
<admin1488> и даже если если есть три выхода не все так просто и с коробки не заработает
<admin1488> Странное дело
<admin1488> на опенсорсных дровах все само запустилось
<admin1488> но какие то не понятные лаги все тормозит
<JohnDoe_71Rus> опенсорс - сила!
<andrex> В Kubuntu не знаю, но в Ubuntu, все отлично даже на свободных даже с видяхами, которые только появились в магазинах (R7 260X). Думаю в Kubuntu будет также.
<andrex> мдя :\
<andrex> разница по сути ток де а уже другая ось) и все по ругому может заработать
<tagezi> да, может
<tagezi> у кубунту свои послойки
<tagezi> на джаваскрипт теперь :))
<tagezi> скоро они ядро на JS перепишуь, и будет всем школьникам счастье :)
<admin1488> JohnDoe_71Rus: опенсорс - сила!
<admin1488> Да но не в дровах к видео
<admin1488> я так то еще в дотку рублю иногда кс и прочее, у меня и ноут то игровой)
<SergeyIT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SergeyIT, Понг.
<tagezi> admin1488: на работе прям?:)
<tagezi> нада твоему начальнику сообщить что ты бездельницаешь  :))))
<SergeyIT> стукач на канале... недавно одного такого снял... на телефон (но не получилось) с полутора метров, и ведь не боялся
<tagezi> причем тут стукачь? :)) человек должен работать.. так учил ущё дедушка Тургенев :))
<tagezi> ты же помнишь: "Чтоб воду в ступе не толочь, душа обязана трудиться и день и ночь." :)
<admin1488> да)
<tagezi> работать рабы :)
<admin1488> нее ксочка шериф
<SergeyIT> так душа и трудится )
<tagezi> не, ты блин вот вроде мудрый, а такой глупый.. он же был помещик и очень любил своих крестьян
<tagezi> "Душенька моя, ты полы помыла, есть приготовила, бельё выстирала?"
<SergeyIT> не понял... так душенька пусть и трудится.. а мы здесь причем? (
<tagezi> SergeyIT: эх.. и на что ты нам такой попался :)))
<tagezi> крепосные кристиане были почти рабами.. когда тургенев говорил о душе, он имел ввиду крепоных критиан, рабов.. так что его фраза на современном звучит как " Работат всем, впахивать на славу и богатсво начальства и родины"
<tagezi> как-то очень странно работает kmail
<andrex> а нафиг оно те?
<andrex> ты не видел как qt 5.7 работает
<andrex> вот это жесть)
<tagezi> да я привык уже к клиенту
<tagezi> не удобно сидеть в браузере постоянно
<SergeyIT> эволюшном пользуюсь
<andrex> не сижу постоянно в бразуре
<tagezi> ну, тебе не нужно объяснять сообществу что они все идиоты
<SergeyIT> насчет рабов крестьян - не уверен... здесь много домыслов, надо же было оправдать революции
<tagezi> они блин достали уже со своей документацией написаной для дебилов
<admin1488> Короче
<admin1488> Решил я все притивно
<admin1488> воткнул просто в дисплей порт еще один моник
<admin1488> вывод сделал что с проприетарщиной дисплей линк плохо дружит надо ждать обновы драйвера от них наверное
<SergeyIT> это типа - включил монитор в сеть и все заработало )
<admin1488> угу
<admin1488> а не кто не помнит как верхнюю панель отобразить ток на одном мониторе
<tagezi> верхнюю панель чего?
<tagezi> ааа.. у тебя юнити же.. не, я не помню.. я уже 3 года точно его не юзаю, надоело снашать мозги этим
<admin1488> )
<admin1488> я всегда привыкаю к стандартам
<admin1488> чтоб в случаи чего не париться не о чем
<admin1488> и в играх так же
<admin1488> слишком это геморно везде свое толкать
<tagezi> в линухе стандарты? :)
<tagezi> в линухе стандарт - это гороли свое если есть мозги, молчи и юзай дефотное если не спомобен :)
<tagezi> городи*
<tagezi> способен*
<tagezi> блин,достали опечатки.. что с ними делать?
<SergeyIT> выкинь, как юнити... проблем-то )
<admin1488> ну сейчас дефолт в юнити что?
<admin1488> бл*
<admin1488> в убунту?
<admin1488> Юнити
<admin1488> в 16.04 что будет?
<admin1488> Будет юнити
<admin1488> я даже привык к панеле слева )
<tagezi> admin1488: да, деволт это деволт.. не торогай ничего :)
<tagezi> ф*
<tagezi> пусть будет всё как есть, не нужно ничего менять, влруг сломается, что тогда будешь делать? :)
<SergeyIT> на новую юнити перейдет
<tagezi> и опять будет двигать панели, говорярь что ему нравиться дефолт
<pr0mode> здрям
<tagezi> трям
<admin1488>  tagezi ты тут вечно что ли?)
<tagezi> угу
<tagezi> ну, почти
<tagezi> вот сейчас ушёл за печенькой :))
<admin1488> :)
<Sergey_IT> за печёнкой? (к твоим очепяткам уже привык)
<tagezi> а слово дождь, насамом деле пиво :))
<tagezi> http://www.ted.com/talks/linus_torvalds_the_mind_behind_linux
<Sergey_IT> artus!!
<tagezi> да чпит он
<tagezi> с*
<tagezi> или пьёт опять.. плотник, блин
<tagezi> @voice artus
<tagezi> хм
<tagezi> @voice artus
<tagezi> artus: Леопольд, выходи. Выходи подлый трус! (с)
<Sergey_IT> да ладно, HP до него достучится, я его сдал )
<tagezi> :))
<Sergey_IT> а то модератор на форуме, а там бардак... пущай поработает
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: незнаю.. вроде всё впорядке
<tagezi> ну, правда в Офисные программы уже пихают всё что только придёться.. но это нормально, народ в шлоле читать не нацчился
<tagezi> у*
<tagezi> школе*
<tagezi> короче ты понял :)
<Sergey_IT> там чистка/перестройка форума идет
<tagezi> нового админа что ли взяли?
<tagezi> он там вроде все были против каких либо изменений
<tagezi> вообще, давно пора почистить всё что до 10.04
<tagezi> оно нафиг не нужно уже, только поис засоряет
<Sergey_IT> чистят активно, админы новые 2, один организатор, другой технический... и модераторов куча
#ubuntu-ru 2016-04-09
<Quadro_> Если оперативки 16 сколько по размеру файл подкачки должен быть?
<Quadro_> 32? хехе
<tagezi> зачем?
<Quadro_> Есть SSD и HDD, поставил в автоматическом режиме на SSD, но походу система не видит HDD подскажите что можно сделать
<Quadro_> И как посмотреть вообще видит/не видит, вот внешний жесткий видит
<Quadro_> Его как-то можно отформатировать чтобы система увидела?
<Sergey_IT> ку
<tagezi> q
#ubuntu-ru 2016-04-10
<tomfarr> пиполь, не могу виртуалку заставить рабоать с усб устрайствами из хоста.
<tomfarr> екстеншн пак установил
<UNIm95> Народ. У меня офигительный баг поймался
<UNIm95> Запускаю thunderbird, а он сразу в 2 экземпляра стартует
<UNIm95> у меня в трее 2 иконки и 2 окна приложения
<UNIm95> А в списке процессов 1!
<JohnDoe_71Rus> UNIm95: на винде было подобное, он еще открывал окно с сообщением. Надо закрыть окно сообщения, потом закрыть громоптицу
<UNIm95> JohnDoe_71Rus: спасибо. не помогло.
<flegontoff> всем привет
<Vasy> flegontoff: хола
<flegontoff> сегодня с такими же настройками заходил с пк, писалось что в бане
<flegontoff> что это может быть? ) подскажите
<_ash> Вечер добрый. Подскажите как победить звук. Хочу чтоб весь звук шел в колонки, а говорилки (skype, mumble, etc) в наушники. Наушники+микрофон подключены к front
<_ash> звук идет либо в наушники, либо дублируется в оба канала
#ubuntu-ru 2017-04-03
<aleksei`> утречк0
<|cub|> ку
<artus> утра
<artus> эммм, пасаныы, занимательная физика :D ни у кого под руками тестера нет замерять свое сопративление по контуру от руки к руке? :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: есть. должно быть пару мегом
<artus> меня конкретная цифра интересует с сухими и мокрыми пальцами )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ща померяю. крона правда подсела
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 1,8 MOm сухие
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 0,2-0,4 MOm мокрые
<artus> малавато. у мну 3.5 сухие и 1.5 мокрые. видать сие и есть причиной моей нечуствительности напряжения.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кстати. вопрос офтопный. чего поставить компактное для mysql в винде? денвер на мой взгляд жирно будет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: Омск это Вольтск деленый на Амперск
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, эммм, что значит компактное для мускля? денвер - забуть это говноподелие вендузятников. есть ламп для венды, вамп называетцо.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: давно давно тупо ставил апач, пых-пых и мускул. только надо было еще в сервисы лезть прописывать старт и в паф добавлять. хочется простого. скинул папку и запускай из нее экзешник при необходимости
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, http://www.wampserver.com/ru/
<JohnDoe_71Rus> "WampServer 2.5 не совместим с Windows XP, ни с SP3, ни Windows Server 2003" расходимся
<aleksei`> JohnDoe_71Rus, есть xamp вроде ещё
<aleksei`> под мастдай
<aleksei`> https://www.apachefriends.org/ru/index.html
<JohnDoe_71Rus> aleksei`: содержащий MariaDB
<aleksei`> ну да, это косяк
<aleksei`> хотя думаю мускул прикрутить к нему можно
<aleksei`> ну или wamp ищи версию архивную
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кроме апача? nginx там всякие ...?
<aleksei`> какой-нить wampserver 2.0c
<aleksei`> он под хрюшу и 3 сервер как раз
<aleksei`> даже завалялся екзешник )))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> aleksei`: вроде как 2.4 можно
<aleksei`> JohnDoe_71Rus, может и можно, не помню. давно это было )
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, дядя, ты наркоман? хп не поддерживаетцо даже мелкософтом. так что разойтись можешь в разные стороны  хоть до состояния разрыва пополам, это сугубо твои половые проблемы :D и да, если юзаеш древний отстой - то и версию
<artus> соофта соответствующую подбирай как бе :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: на этих корытах что то современней не взлетит
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, конфиг  показывай
<JohnDoe_71Rus> корыт?
<artus> угу
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24305983/
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, эмм, в нее лезет celeronD на 2.8 который женю бесплатно на любом радиобазаре оттсыпят, ну может на пиво поменяют. или более вменяемые коры. гиг рама уже не так печально. мать поддерживает до 4х. опять же - апаютцо без проблем.
<artus> так что нытье ниочем
<artus> *жменю
<artus> 7ка на этой матери будет вертетцо без проблем. за нежеланием апать железо за копейки - вкатываетцо легковестный линь и шуршит там без заморочек. ну и без удобства в интернетах, ибо всю память один фиг браузер зожрет. причем
<artus> любой, причем тупо из за нынешних стандартов говноверстки
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: это стоит в количестве 10 шт в лаборатории федерального бюджетного образовательного учреждения
<JohnDoe_71Rus> так что жменя процов за пиво и горка плашек памяти не вариант
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, все вариант, и все проводитцо через бугалтерию. можно страдать херней и игратцо с моральноустаревшим оборудованием, а можно составить список, прозвонить конторы и договоритцо оформить счет на партия
<artus> моральноустаревшего железа по символической цене. и это отдать начальству на предмет обновления парка железяк которые физически не в состоянии запускать на себе програмнное обеспечение по причине своего морального
<artus> устаревания.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> эх. как все запущено
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: http://www.consultant.ru/document/cons_doc_LAW_54598/
<artus> не тупиии, у тебя не госзаказ на разработку или формирование лаборатории. у тебя потоковое обслуживание. в крайнем случае пишетцо обяснительная что онго нифига не работает и не подлежит дальнейшей эксплуатации. или тупо
<artus> беретца сумма у ответственного по мат-тех обеспечению и закупаетцо для мелкого апгрейда, который проводитцо как плановое обслуживание
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: не туплю. у нас ВСЕ закупки через тендер.
<artus> и паралельно, вместо того чтоб в некроманта играть - толкал бы заявку на обновления парка и выделения на это финансирования.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> даже запчасти на замену и тонер и валы для картриджей
<artus> кароче дикие вы люди. будут сидеть на счетах игратцо пока не сломают и их, но зато пальцем не пошевелятцо.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: проектор больше года не могут в ремонт отдать
<artus> че сказать, а один раз по дендеру выбрать обслуживающую компанию нет?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> к другому купили не ту лампу. потому что на стикере инвентарном и в базе он как другая модель числится
<artus> закупка туалетной бумаги у вас тоже по тендеру каждый месяц?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> судя по всему да.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хотя у нас в туалете ни разу не видел бумаги
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и кулеров с водой нету
<artus> тоесть месяц срем, а если тендер не прошел - терпим до дома? :D
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, не, я когда в институте работал - там конечно тоже - тендеры, закупки, все дела. но когда нужно было конкретно - купить диски, железки мелочные и остальное что не выходит за пределы бюджета на канцелярию для всего
<artus> факультета - мне ответственный за мат блаблабла просто давала денег - я бпокупал, а потом они уже проводили у бухов это все сами. весь апгрейд твоего парка в 10 машин, в виде 10ти гиговых плашек и копеечных процов - выльетцо тебе
<artus> тыщи в 2-3 рублев. что ниочем в плане расходов ежемесячных поточных. думай
<artus> хотя ты видать еще не наигрался :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: ты давно работал
<artus> у меня сейчас жынка в мин образования. каак бе финансирование у них постфактум. что меня бесит, но даже при этом есть буфер для закупки расходников и мелочевок в виде мониторов-клавиатур на случай мало ли чего. и уже опосля
<artus> выбивания денег
<JohnDoe_71Rus> буфер может и есть, спорить не буду. но на него столько претендентов
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, тебя это не должно волновать. проосто на запрос воткнуть, настроить и тд - говориш что невозмоожно. и подробно распишиваешь ) и просиш выделить тебе финансирование в виде н рублей на приведение техники в более мение
<artus> вменяемое состояние)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тут так не работает
<JohnDoe_71Rus> все закупки сначала согласовываются начальниками. потом тупо ходишь в заявке собираешь их подписи а потом заявку отдаешь в отдел и он готовит документацию на тендер
<artus> вобщем прут тебя по ходу такие развлечения :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: мне то чё. сижу, никого не трогаю. примус починяю
<artus> я п и примус не починял :D я б еще вредительствовать начал :D
<SergeyIT> для работы в консоли линукс компы нормальные - пусть программу обучения меняют
<SergeyIT> или фриДос пользовать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> говорят хакинтоши можно нахаляву юзать. и хозяин не в притензии
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, дододо, венду тоже можно нахаляву юзать. а и фатажопы и остальное с торентов. хозяева торентов не в претензии
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: нет, apple не карает за хакинтоши
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, с каких пор проприетарная платная макось стала свободнов в лецензионном плане?
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, и да, бесплатна она только для пользователей мака
<artus> и вобще оно работает с условиями региональной привязки разными своими частями.
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, и да, ты даже можеш купить диск с макосью, но ставить ее ты имееш только на мак :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> диск можно бесплатно скачать у самой apple и записать
<artus> да никто не спорит. но это не отменяет того что разрешено устанавливать Mac OS только на железо Apple
<Dreyk> artus: а что за региональные привязки?
<artus> да там как понял у них разные приблуды работают только в определенных странах.
<Dreyk> мм.. я просто думаю iMac-и закупить, которые "не РСТ", а ты меня пугаешь региональными привязками)
<SergeyIT> мак - это не наше
<Dreyk> SergeyIT: имеешь ввиду в плане патриотизма?)
<artus> в плане пирожков :D
<SergeyIT> а зачем мак нужен, чем он лучше?
<anderx> яблочком
<Dreyk> SergeyIT: в этом вопросе я солидарен с вами) но это понты) и на одной фирме парк маков и ничего с этим не поделать + директор постоянно изявляет желание их докупать
<anderx> какие помтнты
<anderx> мак для всяких рисовалок и прочих нотописак)
<anderx> все
<anderx> но так как любая другая ось с этим справляется это просто тупость) покупать по сути кп стоимостью 30 к за 100 к
<anderx> а мак шас бесплатен его и скачать можно) прям с яблостора
<anderx> ну это кому яблоки нжны погрызаные)
<Dreyk> 250К *
<Dreyk> в смысле бесплатен? ты его покупаешь вместо с яблоустройством
<anderx> ахаха я его могу спокойно скачать без яблоустройства любой и поставить на пк
<Dreyk> я тоже могу винду скачать и спокойно поставить на пк
<anderx> либо с ьяблоустройства сапл стора скачать опять де люой и поставить на пк
<Dreyk> это не будет означать, что я её купил и точно так же не означает, что она бесплатна
<anderx> а так как оно в апл сторе бесплатно качается значит оно бесплатно
<Dreyk> это равносильно взлому, у тебя нет права этим пользоваться
<artus> anderx, двоешниг
<Dreyk> винда с сайта майкрософт тоже бесплатно качается сейчас
<artus> он бесплатель для яблоустройств
<Dreyk> оригинальный ISO Образ
<anderx> а можно поставить просто бсд)))
<anderx> теже яйца только круглые)
<anderx> правда прикол в том что у меня на работе куча этих макв и всюду стоит линь)
<anderx> и это не я
<Dreyk> а смена ОС на маке разве не является нарушением тоже?)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> покупать маки что бы ставить линь???
<anderx> их никто не покупал)
<anderx> а ну кроме государста
<anderx> которое нам их предостваило)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> значит никто :)
<anderx> а там какаято внутренняя сборка линя со своим пакетником и прочим
<anderx> у меня даже дистра нет
<artus> у меня вапще кампуктера нету. знали бы как это тяжело телеграфным ключем последовательность байткода выбивать.
<SergeyIT> знаем - набивали )
<SergeyIT> у меня в столе еще перфокарты есть )
<artus> ммм, а я гдето пролюбил (
<SergeyIT> и как теперь домой добираться (
<artus> ну вот никак, приходитцо устраиватцо на ночлег там где меня застало севшее солнце
<SergeyIT> у нас метро не работает (
<SergeyIT> до дома 25 км
<aleksei`> пЫчаль
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://st.kp.yandex.net/im/poster/2/7/9/kinopoisk.ru-Iron-Fist-2792887.jpg картинко напоминает про кого-то из местных
<tagezi> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Ну понг, и что?
<oblako> Привет всем ! Меня видно?
<oblako_> Привет всем! Меня видно ?
<artus> а это на чтото влияет
<artus> летчег
<oblako> ghbdtn
<oblako> Привет всем!
<oblako> Можно задать вопрос?
<artus> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<oblako> Ну наконец то у меня получилось зарегистрироваться!!! Эврика!!! Спасибо что меня видно!
<artus> 21:28        oblako | Привет всем ! Меня видно?  21:34      +oblako_ | Привет всем! Меня видно ? ....
<artus> бывааает
<bel_ki> привет товарищи
<bel_ki> я тут спросить а что за ерунда с wget в убунте? он уязвим? 1,17,1 http://www.securitylab.ru/news/483039.php скоро год как по сети гуляет сплойт для него они думают обновлять?
<bel_ki> напишите им пожалуйста тк они меня непонимает
<bel_ki> я по ихнему не бум бум
#ubuntu-ru 2017-04-04
<aleksei`> утреча
<Innokenty> )
<artus> солнечного
<SergeyIT> ку
<rapidsp> а в каком пакете cb-compmgr?
<anderx> тебе в арч или на чем там кранч
<anderx> или в кранч
<anderx> это их поделие)
<anderx> а в бунте и дебиане такого нет)
<rapidsp> p   crunch                                             - tool for creating wordlist это не то?
<anderx> apt-file help
<anderx> все свободен
<rapidsp> так это дистр... Блин
<anderx> а ты ток допер да что cb это crunch bang
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кранч. бум. бэнг.
<rapidsp> ну я такое слово то пару раз в жизни встречал :)
<rapidsp> конфиг от опенбокса весь в этих командах
<rapidsp> то ли дефолтный, то ли я его сбагрил где
<SergeyIT> подцепил где-то - к врачу, срочно
<rapidsp> та я так, марганцовкой
<SergeyIT> тут толко айболит поможет (эрэм эрэф)
<anderx> SergeyIT: че как там ваше метро? бобит?
<SergeyIT> работает... вчера 3 часа домой ехал (
<SergeyIT> пока ехал и метро открыли
<JohnDoe_71Rus> без флеша на кинопоиске трейлеры не посмотреть даже
<anderx> нафиг он нужен)
<anderx> и флеш и кино поиск и не флеш
<artus> трейлеры то зачем смотреть?
<anderx> нада экранки трейлеров смотреть))
<artus> достаточно и фотографий монитора с трейлерами
<longin> Всем привет! Ребята, сможет кто-нибудь помочь с настройкой звукашки Creative 0202 usb?
<anderx> неее я не хочу) там помоему нада льсу пересобирать ибо в дистре нет фирмварей под эту карту
<anderx> https://habrahabr.ru/post/194588/
<artus> уррр, взял мониторку 20ку за если в рублях 2.4к ^_^
<anderx> Leagnus: заананимайсо) https://habrahabr.ru/post/194588/
<anderx> longin_:
<anderx>  скосорезил)
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<Sergey_IT> артус пропал.... теперь в большое окно на мир смотреть будет
<Sergey_IT> артус? Как там луна?
<anderx> не мешай он дзен поймал)
<anderx> аааа плосеий не стекляный фигня бошой)
<anderx> цветной
<artus> Sergey_IT, тута яяяя, ты чего шумишь ? :D
<artus> не лунявая каакая то ночь ((
<anderx> не завелось окно
<anderx> видать)
<artus> и звездей мало, или звездов. вобщем понапридумывали словов, или словей :-\
<anderx> звиздюлей
<Sergey_IT> звиздануться всегда успеем (
<artus> ну нудные, вещайте, я весь внимание :D
<Sergey_IT> покажи личико-то, похвастайся
<anderx> Гюльчатай
<artus> Resurrection Remix чего за зверь?
<Sergey_IT> личико монитора... зачем нам страшный артус (
<Sergey_IT> артус, поставь - расскажешь )
<artus> а , моник я Samsung p2070 урвал.  а у меня то lg 23mp65
<artus> ну вроде народ чет пытаетцо на базе 7.1.1 дроида собрать на мою телефонку. камеру пока не победили и ешо чето. вобщем подождемс, говорят что даже то что есть летает дюже дюже
<Sergey_IT> приделай к телефону движок от авиамодели - еще лучше полетит )
<artus> ммм, гдето был у отца. на эфире работающий такой. нуна бы его откопать и оживить. вооооооо, прикручу его к генератору от военно-полевого телефона, и будет у меня ацки маленькая пашти дизельная генератора :D
<Sergey_IT> на бензоэфирной смеси... помню, занимался немного этим же
<artus> вовоо. нужно будет поигратцо.
<Sergey_IT> а если к новому монитору 4 движка - то квадромоник будет
<anderx> пепелац
<shestipal> доброй ночи. может кто сталкивался, в Guake время от времени хоткей слетает. Перестает открываться по нажатию, после перезагрузки все ок
<shestipal> 16.10 Linux host 4.10.8-041008-generic #201703310531 SMP Fri Mar 31 09:33:56 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<anderx> я тильду юзаю незнаю никаких гуаков с хоткеями)
<shestipal> тильду?
<shestipal> увидел
<Sergey_IT> чего ругаетесь всякими словами - консоль - наше всё
<artus> шо за кипиш, ниче там не слетает
<shestipal> Тильда хороша
<Sergey_IT> женись
<Sergey_IT> артус - у тебя летает, у него слетает - диалектика жизни
<shestipal> надоест быстро)
<Sergey_IT> скоро вот и птички прилетят
<Sergey_IT> хотя некоторый и не улетали... сегодня на стоянку шел, гляжу 2 утки гуляют по двору, а до водоема не близко
<Sergey_IT> хотя... года 2 назад там же кабанов видели )
<shestipal> отоспались в берлогах. ты из сибири?
<Sergey_IT> из Питера
<anderx> утки в сибири щас нуну
<anderx> система кубик льда)
<Sergey_IT> утки в любой газете, не только в Сибири
<shestipal> да, согласен разбираюсь в вопросе глубоко
<anderx> утки в любой больнице а не ток в газетте
<Sergey_IT> ага, но сами не ходят )
<anderx> ленивые
<anderx> порода такая
<Sergey_IT> вот лосей в городе несколько раз видел.... кабанов не приходилось
#ubuntu-ru 2017-04-05
<aleksei`> утра всем
<Dreyk> Всё, надоела мне Ubuntu, пора двигаться дальше xD
<SergeyIT> куда?
<Dreyk> Windows 10, например...
<SergeyIT> а что там такого интересного?
<Dreyk> шучу, на самом деле Arch привлек
<Dreyk> Поэтому начал c Manjaro и... о чудо, из коробки без костылей полностью заработал мой ноут и все его подсветки, nvidia optimus и тд
<Dreyk> такого раньше не было xD
<Dreyk> более того, у меня именно на этом ноуте и руками bumblebee не устанавливался, ни по какому ману ни на какой убунте или дебиане, а тут он из коробки прямо в livecd заработал. Сказать, что я был в шоке - это ничего не сказать. И подсветка раньше без кучи
<Dreyk> костылей тоже не работала - здесь опять же из коробки всё нормально.
<SergeyIT> я пробовал его - сеть не завелась... с dns проблема
<Dreyk> 0_о у меня не то что сеть сразу завелась, а мой нестандартный впн сразу завелся, без всяких скриптов и тд, из AUR собрался автоматически, даже сам мне systemD сервис создал и настроил
<rapidsp> mint
<Dreyk> на минте все те же косяки, что и на убунте
<Dreyk> нет, я просто в очень приятном шоке от manjaro, столько вещей заработала сразу и без проблем, что я влюбился xD
<rapidsp> хе на дистровотче минт на 1 месте :)
<Dreyk> на втором - дебиан, на третьем manjaro
<Dreyk> это о чём-то говорит?
<rapidsp> хз
<rapidsp> маньяра на арче чтоли
<Dreyk> да
<rapidsp> не слышал раньше
<Dreyk> стоит попробовать)))
<Dreyk> я установил и даже не знаю что мне дальше настраивать или устанавливать xD оно как-то всё работает. Как будто я сам себе дистр собирал
<Dreyk> странные ощущения
<rapidsp> не к добру
<JohnDoe_71Rus> подождем обнов
<SergeyIT> завлекают... а потом каааак рухнет всё
<rapidsp> сто раз так было
<Dreyk> омг, тут даже патч vsync для дискретной ноутбучной nvidia применен сразу, что на ubuntu невозможно пока не выйдет xorg 1.19 и дальше ман на пару страниц нужно выполнить
<artus> вечер
<shestipal> q
<artus> все, все попрятались?)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=46326 вот это фокусы
<artus> ну наконееецтооооо :D
<artus> чет долго до него доходило )
<Leagnus> а я уже стал привыкать к этой компизовской надстройке
<Leagnus> хотя до сих пор линзы и перехват Win-клавиши бесит
<Leagnus> а вот глобальное меню бы я бы сделал как у опенбокса
<Leagnus> расширил бы его возможностью вставлять сниппеты из файлов в папках
<Leagnus> что-то среднее между compiz-boxmenu и AutoKey
<shestipal> пыщ
<Sergey_IT> тыщ
<Sergey_IT> шпят усе (
<Sergey_IT> а говорят что юнити - всё
<Dreyk> в смысле всё?
<artus> издохло наконецто это мертворожденное поделие :D
<Dreyk> где написано?! что же будет с УБУНТУ?!
<artus> оно наконецто будет адекватным :D
<shestipal> гном?
<shestipal> почему сдохло
<Dreyk> чё-т не нашёл, что сдохло. Наоборот вроде Unity 8 обешают в следующих убунтах и всё такое
<Dreyk> ну ubuntu, конечно, из-за unity и подобных вещей тупо растеряла аудиторию
<shestipal> а мне нравится
<shestipal> все четенько
<Dreyk> видимо они очень стараются))
<Sergey_IT> на форуме обсуждают... но может это чей-то вброс.
<artus> Dreyk, 8й юнити в бунте не будет. и касманафт на нее денег больше не даст. такшта юнитя ф прошлом, и прально )
<Dreyk> не, таки да
<Dreyk> нашел на фики
<Dreyk> On 5 April 2017 Mark Shuttleworth announced that work on Unity will end and that Ubuntu 18.04 LTS, year away at that time, will abandon the Unity desktop and employ the GNOME 3 desktop instead, as Canonical moves away from its ambitions to produce a unified cell phone and desktop operating system and concentrates on desktop, cloud computing and Internet of things platforms instead.
<artus> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=46326
<Dreyk> дословный перевод: Cannonical отказалась страдать фигней)
<Sergey_IT> с  самого начала это очевидно было, лучше бы гном пилили
<artus> хотя гном и без влива вроде как бодрячком стал, а уж если бы его пилили дружной командой да за спонсорские - вообще было бы чудесато :) ну вот и на нашей улице перевернулся самосвал с ништяками :D
<Sergey_IT> самосвал исходно на помойку ехал
<Sergey_IT> только начальство не знало
<artus> ты ваааще ниасилятор :D
<Sergey_IT> я на юнити2д был, на юнити был... но компы слабые, свистелки не любят
<artus> с учетом что юнити самый жрущий недоде который без плясок и километрового мануала даже не сьедобен ...
<Sergey_IT> ага, я еще в 2008г. говорил тут - компиз не нужен )
<artus> а он и не нужен, свистоперделки :)
<artus> хотя в 8м был берил - и это фееричный треш наркомана с кубостолом, сжиганием всего и рисованием ху-дожеств огненными разводами :D
<Sergey_IT> ага - для тинейджеров круто!
<Dreyk> не было в 8м
<Dreyk> последняя версия в 7 была
<Dreyk> в итоге слился с Компизом
<Dreyk> а компиза разве нету в гноме3?
<Sergey_IT> есть наверно... только все равно не нужен
<artus> Dreyk, эмм, коробка вобще до того как в 15м не выкатили последнюю была хз когда - и че, коробка есть и сейчас. я к тому что дрочиво на берил в 8м году была в разгаре ибо зависимости не сломали к чертям еще
<artus> в гноме нету компиза
<Dreyk> а как в гноме сделать куб рабочих столов7!
<Sergey_IT> так его вообще выпилили из дистра?
<Dreyk> там что это не предусмотрено?
<artus> Sergey_IT, ну нету его, а тянуть компиз ради прозрачности - изврат :D
<artus> Dreyk, а нафиг в гноме куб ? O_o
<Sergey_IT> и хорошо )
<Sergey_IT> теперь и юнити не будет )
<Dreyk> а как вы без куба рабочие столы переключаете?!
<Sergey_IT> может lxqt допилят... мне пока нравится
<Sergey_IT> alt+ctrl+>/<
<Dreyk> Sergey_IT: для тебя, по моим наблюдениям, был бы идеален Xfce
<Dreyk> разве не так?)
<artus> Dreyk, скролом по верхней панели)
<Sergey_IT> крыску пробовал, но что-то не понравилось
<Dreyk> Sergey_IT: странно.. там как раз таки всё чётко, просто, удобно и понятно
<Sergey_IT> можно колесиком на десктопе
<Dreyk> ну и что, а к чему они у вас прилеплены если не к кубу?
<Dreyk> физически-то они где-то есть! и это определенно куб
<Dreyk> без него бы ничего не работало
<artus> Dreyk, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ahETLzBfCjk&feature=youtu.be старая запись )) ну типа каак то так
<Sergey_IT> из 2/3-х рабочих столов куб не собрать
<Dreyk> artus: что-то странное.. небось ещё привыкать надо
<Dreyk> то ли дело кеды. Были, есть и будут
<Dreyk> сколько остальных DE они пережили и переживут
<artus> Dreyk, не, на самом деле все просто и логично ) без каких либо извратов и всей настройки монут 5 :)
<artus> а кеды за только лет все жиреют и как падали так и падают :D
<Dreyk> artus: ты чё, 5 минут настройки, это как? я в кедах люблю 15 минут настраивать эффект колышущихся окон
<Dreyk> там столько ползунков.... от которых зависит физика колыхания окошек при перетаскивании. Как без этого можно жить?
<Dreyk> и после окончания настройки, я уверен, что именно так колышутся окошки только у меня!
<artus> эммм, ну да, тут только кеды и спрвку нужно выдавать :D
<Dreyk> xD
<Dreyk> не, я просто только сегодня переехал на Manjaro и тут оно всё ещё лучше. Последние кеды (такие же как в KDE Neon), но не падают!
<artus> бедные кедоводы, вынуждены метатцо в поисках непадающих кед :D
<Dreyk> всё из-за моего стака NVIDIA + INTEL, который, как я теперь понял, крайне неправлиьно работал на убунтах
<Dreyk> а в majaro всё из коробки подхватилось, но об этом я и так днём много кричал
<Dreyk> такое впечатление, что на этом канале ниодного кедовода)
<artus> вон серега на кедах вроде. андрюха заядлый кедовод ))
<artus> но оно у них на генте и нифига не стоковое :D
<artus> а я не настолько упорот чтоб настраивать рабочий чтол который я не вижу дольше чем 5 минут после сетапа системы :D
<Dreyk> ну это в основном окошки, с которыми так или иначе приходится работать
<artus> причем в это входит прикрутить модуль к браузеру и пощелкать в нем для устанвки всяких аддончикоф)
<artus> я не работаю с окошками, я работаю с приложениями :D
<artus> а они и так отрисовываютцо норм )
<Dreyk> то у вас видимо мониторы слишком просторные
<Dreyk> меньше 19 дюймов приходится работать в первую очередь именно с окошками
<artus> ну, фулл хд )
<Dreyk> постоянно их тасуя
<artus> 24"
<artus> я не тасую, в гноме шикарные рабочие столы :D
<Dreyk> да, я знаю что такое 22"-28"
<Dreyk> а у меня ноут, а свой любимый монитор я забыл в другой стране
<Dreyk> нахрен я его вообще вёз?
<Sergey_IT> ЭЛТ?
<artus> ну , я жене воткнул сначала дебьян гномом на 17ку сртшную старую, поужимал тайтлы , и прям ваааще красота )
<Dreyk> благо нет))) philips 19" года 2009
<Sergey_IT> артус - у меня lxde
<artus> а чичас на 20ке прост ошикарно все )
<artus> Sergey_IT, а, точно.
<Dreyk> Sergey_IT: вот LXDE отлично для серваков, но для постоянного пользования... как-то там всё плоско и углова-то
<Sergey_IT> и мне хватает 19"
<Dreyk> и мне 19" хватало с 1440 на 900 разрешением
<artus> Dreyk, отстойно для серваков. прям вот совсем отстойно. коробки там за глаза прям совсем
<Sergey_IT> так в приложениях работаю
<Dreyk> artus: какой коробки? опенбокс?
<artus> да
<Dreyk> да lxde от него не ушел далеко
<artus> ушел, далеко. в сторону крысы
<Dreyk> за-то приличнее как-то
<artus> упорото и попытка косить под второй гном
<Sergey_IT> аскетичнее
<Dreyk> не заметил, есичесна
<artus> и оформление унылее некуда
<Dreyk> ресурсов может там жрёт чуть меньше чем коробка
<Dreyk> но как-то приятнее
<artus> чеееее? ты наркоман?
<artus> как обвешаный свистелками набор всяких лишних приблуд может весить меньше чем коробка?
<Sergey_IT> ДЕ вообще значения не имеет - главное, чтобы не мешал
<artus> Dreyk, коробка с тильдой и нетворкманагером с рисовалкой раскладки, не тюненая весит 140 метров, 117 из которых жрут иксы.
<Dreyk> artus: ой, тьфу
<Dreyk> коробка меньше жрёт ресурсов
<artus> при должнй степени фантазии ужимаетцо до 60 ))
<Dreyk> мозги коротнуло
<Dreyk> сколько раз уже меня наркоманов здесь назвали? я насчитал раз 5
<Dreyk> и видимо делает это один и тот же человек)
<artus> хотя круче наверно только pekwm , полтора метра весит, два конфига, первый для старта и запуска, второй для оформления :D
<artus> Dreyk, огааа, энта йаааа :D
<Dreyk> artus: проблема в том, что ты задеваешь меня заживое xD
<artus> Dreyk, ну ты это, выдыхай бобер :D и вобще, бубубу, я белый и пушиистый :D
<Dreyk> xD
<Sergey_IT> ну цвет у тебя другой (я уже говорил) ;)
<Sergey_IT> а что не бреешься, так это не видно
<artus> да я лет 10 не бреюсь :D
<Sergey_IT> как на линукс сел плотно?
<artus> ммммм, не, я тогда на фре был :D но на самом деле просто лениво было каждое утро морду лица шкрябать. это жезсмысленно и беспощадно :D
<Sergey_IT> а зачем каждый?
<Dreyk> лучше расскажите мне как на Arch-е перманентно прописать маршрут (ну тут же нету /etc/network/interfaces).... а я пока пойду чай сделаю)
<artus> никак
<Dreyk> такого не бывает)
<Dreyk> всегда есть systemd
<Dreyk> но я думал, что есть более простой путь
<artus> Sergey_IT, потому что если не шкрябать каждое утро - то забиваеш и уже потом жалко сбривать бороду :D
<artus> Dreyk, а этот лолодистр еще жив чтоль?
<Dreyk> так я ж и говорю про Manjaro
<Dreyk> она на базе арча
<Dreyk> обогнала бубунту по популярности на дистроватче
<Sergey_IT> там же NM
<Dreyk> тьфу блин, маршрут я же могу через gui network manager-а пропистаь
<Dreyk> ок... и начинается дело сначала... как заставить виртуальный интерфейс жрать dhcp, который в nm не отображается
<artus> тебе - никак :D
<Dreyk> а не мне?))
<artus> ты тоже не доедешь :D
<Dreyk> всё, нашел
<artus> нет, тебе это только кажетцо
<Dreyk> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Systemd-networkd_(%D0%A0%D1%83%D1%81%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B8%D0%B9)#.D0.9F.D1.80.D0.B8.D0.BC.D0.B5.D1.80.D1.8B_.D0.BD.D0.B0.D1.81.D1.82.D1.80.D0.BE.D0.B5.D0.BA
<Dreyk> ещё проще чем в убунте!)
<artus> о, упоротцо и купить себе аудюху. дизель, ахтамат.  нооо она мне нафиг ненужна :D
<Dreyk> ура, systemd-network освоено xD
#ubuntu-ru 2017-04-06
<aleksei`> учречк0
<artus> екуекуеку
<SergeyIT> утра
<anderx> хехехе бунта хоронит юнитей и видать и мир с ним
<JohnDoe_71Rus> боянище
<anderx> немешай я тока с размрозки выполз)
<anderx> весь кайф обломал
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вот кто то может дать четкую инфу на взаимосвязь TDP и потребление всей коробки
<anderx> да нет там связи) просто большая часть энергии переходит в тепло)
<anderx> а потребляется на работу так чутка
<anderx> )))
<SergeyIT> ...пошел за жидким азотом
<JohnDoe_71Rus> если сменить камень с TDP 95W на камень с TDP 45W. как снизится прожорливость при всех прочих?
<anderx> дак фз мерить нада
<JohnDoe_71Rus> только имперически?
<anderx> хммм посмотреть просто потребление на сайте и все)
<anderx> и то это все какбы такое
<anderx> все зависит от нагрузки
<anderx> да и все камни разные даже с одной партии гдето лучше сделаны гдето хуже)
<anderx> а гдето ваще забраковали выключили половину ядер и сказали что это младшая модель)
<Dreyk> artus: привет. Ты спираченной варей хвастался?
<SergeyIT> это не наш метод!
<anderx> это че за покемон
<Dreyk> ))) просто у него на гипервизоре варе крутится астерикс, на сколько я помню
<Dreyk> хотел уточнить какие модемы подойдут для gsm шлюха самодельного
<Dreyk> ой.. шлюза*))
<Dreyk> надеюсь, меня не забанят xD
<anderx> мне лень
<Dreyk> а на самом деле вопрос: подойдут ли huawei e173
<anderx> я ваще не вижу тут проблемы если на хосте заводится то и гдето еще дальше прокинуть модно
<Dreyk> для меня вообще загадка пока как звонить с модема в линуксе, но это дело пары дней
<anderx> модем менеджер есть ну либо аткоманнды)
<artus> Dreyk, я жеж говорил, е1550, е173 , вроде еще 169й
<artus> нужно только перевести в режим картридера и звонилки, без встроенного виртуального cd
<anderx> а лучше выкинуть их все и купить по новее там ниче переводить никуда не надо)
<artus> anderx, нафига ? или ты дешевле этих мопедов что-то работающее лучше можеш предложить? я слушаю )
<artus> Dreyk, AT^U2DIAG=0 на модем крикнеш через миником :) и будет тебе счастье
<anderx> ну уменя зте чето там было когдато) 4г мопед) и ниче
<anderx> вот и крикнул)
<artus> anderx, сколько их у тебя было в стойке, и как долго они работали круглосуточно?
<artus> :)
<anderx> нискока 1 и кругло суточно ни одного я их даже не юзал стока
<artus> ну воть и нефиг советовать :D а для голоса все остальное треш :) а кто говорит что хуавеи говно и не работают - не умеют их готовить :D
<artus> единственное чего они могут валитцо - это по питанию, когда звонят сразу 3-4 :) ун еще могут друг друга видать забивать сигналом если тупо в хаб воткнуты, надыть разносить хоть чутка видать )
<anderx> я кста чет под офигел когда увидел на модеме линух)
<anderx> они как роутеры бли
<anderx> туда даже по ссх или телнету можно ломиться)
<anderx> и ломать все)
<artus> Dreyk, ты чего летаешь?
<anderx> 3г мопед говно)
<Dreyk> да я экспериментирую
<Dreyk> хочу угробить систему))
<Dreyk> блин, можете скопировать мне
<Dreyk> там судя по всему про модемы что-то было, а я пропустил
<anderx> все поздна :D
<Dreyk> не верю)
<anderx> 22:19:35         artus | Dreyk, AT^U2DIAG=0 на модем крикнеш через миником :) и будет тебе счастье
<Dreyk> anderx: скопируй плиз чат до моего захода, там я смотрю ещё интересности были, у меня кусками
<Dreyk> artus: а как быть если на один модем несколько человек звонят?
<anderx> нет это было все что было мало мальски интересным
<anderx> остальное не несло никакой смысловой нагрузки)
<anderx> !log
<ubuntuhelp> Логи системных событий искать в /var/log/ или в папке настроек вашей софтинки
<artus> Dreyk, как как, занято будет :D
<anderx> !logs
<ubuntuhelp> Логи канала #ubuntu-ru можно найти на http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ или http://logs.ubuntu.ru
<Dreyk> !log
<anderx> сам себе копируй)
<Dreyk> !logs
<Dreyk> что-то не пашет)
<Dreyk> или как надо забивать команду?
<anderx> патамучта гладиолус
<anderx> нафига тебе ее забивать оно уже написало где смотреть
<anderx> вот странный люд
<Dreyk> artus: а если переадресацию настроить?
<Dreyk> anderx: а.. тьфу, действительно. просто щас очень нагружен со всех сторон
<Dreyk> туплю
<artus> Dreyk, настрой ) я понятия не имею, мне ниразу не нужно было настраивать на симке переадресацию)
<anderx> мне тоже она ис каропки есть
<anderx> )
<Dreyk> artus: но полноценный атс такими средствами не настроить? чтобы был единый номер на который звонки поступают и распределяются по операторам?
<anderx> кстаааа переодрисацию то нафиг
<anderx> вторая линия должна быть
<anderx> и то если мопед такое сможет
<artus> лять, ты деревянный? :D настроить, покупаеш ip линию и очереди входящих тебе будет настраивать уже оператор сипа. у тебя есть одна симка, это одна линия. сколько ты звонков можеш принять одновременно на нее ?
<Dreyk> artus: один? ну так в этом и проблема
<Dreyk> artus: нет, я наркоман
<artus> приходит звонок, атска берет трубку и тогда думает чего бы с звонящим делать, в очередь направить, матерную частушку спеть ибо час ночи и все спят, и тд. если кто ешо звонит на ътот номер что он слышит ? прально, заенято. как в
<artus> любом телефоне
<artus> кстати тут есть для звонящего один минус, тарификация идет в тот момент когда атска подняла трубку, а не когда оператор принял звонок. ))
<artus> а это время среднем может достигать от 40 сек до полутора минут. ))
<artus> зависит от того куда рулитцо звонок, есть кто на месте и тд )
<Dreyk> artus: короче 2 звонка на один номер никак нельзя обрабоать? только по очереди?
<artus> можно, в неевклидовой вселенной
<Dreyk> artus: ну да.. закон сохранения энергии и всё такое xD
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну вапчето, если все сделано поуму, то второй клиент не слышит "занято" потому что задействован пул линий. с одним входящим номером
<Dreyk> JohnDoe_71Rus: вот про это я и спрашиваю
<Dreyk> как такое сделать на коленке из 3g модемов))
<Dreyk> https://www.onlyoffice.com/ru/compare-solutions.aspx
<Dreyk> ой блин, не то окно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> гугли как работают номера 8-800-
<anderx> еаркоманы
<anderx> выше уже было сказано кто должен это делать)
<Dreyk> ну так если сам себе сип-оператор
<artus> Dreyk, ты атс поднял? мопед прикрутил? голос завернул? че тыт туту сидиш и рассуждаешь до сих пор ? :D
<Dreyk> artus: сначала теория, потом практика, мопеды ещё выкупить надо
<anderx> ахаха у меня на оборот сначала практика а теорией пусть философы грибоеды занимаются)
<shestipal> q
<artus> йй
<shestipal> sudo apt install gnome-shell
<shestipal> Swipe your finger across the fingerprint reader
<shestipal> Failed to match fingerprint
<shestipal> Swipe your finger across the fingerprint reader
<shestipal> Reading package lists... Done
<shestipal> Building dependency tree
<shestipal> Reading state information... Done
<shestipal> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<shestipal> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<shestipal> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<shestipal> or been moved out of Incoming.
<shestipal> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<shestipal> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<shestipal>  gnome-shell : Depends: gir1.2-mutter-3.0 (>= 3.20.3-1~) but it is not going to be installed
<shestipal>                Depends: libmutter0h (>= 3.19.0) but it is not going to be installed
<shestipal> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<shestipal> неполучаеццо
<artus> @kick shestipal флудераст
<artus> shestipal, с зависимостями разберись
<artus> и вобще, репу с свежим гномом подключи. 3.22 актуальный
<shestipal> кучу варнингов при апдейте сыпет после подключения репы. Если использовать ключ -f то апдейтится, устанавливается, но потом gdm сервис не грузится. Пришлось удалить
<artus> а подрубить репу и сделать апгрейд системы слабо?
<shestipal> как
<artus> внезапно apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<artus> судо повсовывай в нужных местах
<artus> чего у тебя за бубунт ?
<shestipal> 16.10
<artus> странно, даж у мну в дебиане 3.22.3 гном
<artus> подрубай репу с гномом если в родных все тухло - и обновляй систему прежде чем ставить что-либо
<artus> всегда. на будущее. ибо зависимости нужно удовлетворять :)
<shestipal> хм
<shestipal> после апдейта вот такое E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<artus> и что тебе сказал гугл на эту ошибку?
<artus> shestipal, http://sourcedigit.com/20948-how-to-ubuntu-install-gnome-3-22-desktop-environment-on-ubuntu-16-04/ репы эти?
<shestipal> ага
<shestipal> они
<artus> последовательность выполнения видишь?
<shestipal> угу, вижу\
<artus> дерзай :)
<shestipal> 404 во время апдейта выскакивает Err:23 http://ppa.launchpad.net/gnome3-team/gnome3/ubuntu yakkety Release
<shestipal> это неважно?
<shestipal> E: The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/gnome3-team/gnome3/ubuntu yakkety Release' does not have a Release file.
<shestipal> последняя строка уже в конце
<Sergey_IT> чего ставите?
<artus> нету там якетов , ищи с якетами репу :D
<shestipal> меня на место пока
<shestipal> а. теперь ясно
<artus> вот жеж, понавыдумывали названий :D
<artus> ну и репу прибей, чтоб не ругалась
<shestipal> хх
<shestipal> ну это да
<Sergey_IT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Sergey_IT, Fail!
<Sergey_IT> вижу, что плохо (
<Admin1488> ночи доброй
<Admin1488> кто подскажет как в скрипт впихнуть if [ -d $file] then и тогда типа добавить цифру от 0 до 1
<Admin1488> нужно создать много сертификатов, а в ручную ебн*шься их создавать
<Admin1488> типа зациклить команду но не совсем
<Admin1488> там просто есть еще разные аргументы
<Admin1488> например CN всегда нужен другой
<Admin1488> я раньше не писал скрипты ток тупые батники
<Admin1488> 100 лет назад
<artus> хош я тебя стукну и ты станешь фиолетовым, в крапинку? вопервых за маты, а вовторых я тебе давал линк на скрипт генерации сертификатов.
<Admin1488> давал
<Admin1488> он не подходит(
#ubuntu-ru 2017-04-07
<Admin1488> artus:</b></font> Admin1488, http://blog.scaytrase.ru/linux/275/ на двоешниг )
<Admin1488> вот она
<aleksei`> утра
<|cub|> морген
<shestipal> q
<alien2003> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<alien2003> Всем привет. Кто может подсказать, как пофиксить исчезновение иконок в трее после пробуждения ноута?
<SergeyIT> ку
<rapidsp> re
<artus> хде этот тупень, я ему ножки повырываю
<artus> утра
<SergeyIT> который?
<artus> да этот двоешник, админ с циферками
<SergeyIT> в библиотеку пошел, видимо - скрипт пишет
<artus> неделю причем он его пишет. при том что все что ему нужно было я давал. поправить в нюансах - ну дык ему за это вроде как денег дают.
<SergeyIT> неделя - не срок, к Новому году осилит
<artus> уже б ручками нагенерил :D
<|cub|> а что пишет то?
<Admin1488> кто
<|cub|> конь в пальто)
<anderx> ненадо мне тут коней в пальто еще
<KoBBaLt> d
<KoBBaLt> всем привет)
<SergeyIT> заноси
<KoBBaLt> кого занести?
<SergeyIT> привет же )
<KoBBaLt> хех)
<KoBBaLt> как ты?)
<SergeyIT> такого одного хватит
<KoBBaLt> хмм
<KoBBaLt> тихо чот
<|cub|> все спят
<SergeyIT> хорошо... значит проблем нет
<KoBBaLt> ну я не сплю
<KoBBaLt> хм
<anderx> у меня проблема
<anderx> ахтунг
<rapidsp> дождь как в тропиках. ясен пень спать охота
<anderx> самты дождь
<anderx> я мизинчик ударил
<KoBBaLt> меня током дёрнуло))
<anderx> да это фигня
<rapidsp> хорош бухать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> током притягивает
<KoBBaLt> бе
<SergeyIT> а Мизинчик не начальник случаем?
<snql> как вы тут без меня?
<artus> норм
<|cub|> отлично, я бы сказал
<artus> |cub|, :D
<SergeyIT> терпимо
<artus> вобщем никто не заметил :D
<SergeyIT> ну так всех неупомнишь (
<artus> для желающих себя увековечить есть банлист :D
<KoBBolt> d
<KoBBolt> скуфно
<anderx> забанить шепелявого чтоли
<KoBBolt> bn
<KoBBolt> hi
<artus> в профилактических целях, может.
<anderx> да
<artus> ку ему повесить :D
<anderx> тоже так подумал
<anderx>  +q $a:nick
<artus> на идент вешает?
<KoBBolt> кто дружить с програмированием?)
<anderx> $a
<anderx> (account name) Match users identified to the account specified in the parameter. Accepts wildcards; an empty $a matches any logged-in user.
<SergeyIT> программирование ни с кем недружит, вечно сопротивляется
<KoBBolt> ктот шарит ламать стр?
<artus> @kick KoBBolt ты по ходу ошибся каналом
<anderx> че ломать
<anderx> @mode +q $a:KoBBolt
<anderx> вот прям чуял
<anderx> )
<artus> test
<ubuntuhelp> artus, Failed!
<artus> оммм, фигня какая то. таил позволяет вывод грепнуть, а кат с грепом выдает Двоичный файл (стандартный ввод) совпадает.
<artus> урря, тяпницааа
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<artus> дождливого
<Sergey_IT> во, и у нас дождь пошел )
<Sergey_IT> накаркал (
<artus> Sergey_IT, не накаркал, а нашаманил. я зря с бубном плясал чтоль
<Sergey_IT> сегодня только с кикером тебя видел )
<artus> я пыль стряхивал :D
<Sergey_IT> с бубна? Совсем грустно (
<artus> не, с кикалки. а дождь... просто у меня пошел, я подумал что тебе там скучно без него и решил поделитцо :D
<Sergey_IT> добрый ))
<artus> вооот только скажи что ты не рад :D
<Sergey_IT> не капает, я же дома )
<Sergey_IT> хоть пыль прибъет )
<Sergey_IT> вчера вот туман был, коллега утром ехал на работу, загородом сосульки висели, красивые говорит
<artus> оммм, я тут мотосезон уже полтора месяца как открыл, а вы все сосольки видите. пичаль жеееее
<Sergey_IT> на мотоцикле ездишь?
<artus> угуу, взял себе в конце лета
<Sergey_IT> опасно это очень... я по молодости пробовал.... но на велосипеде остановился
<Sergey_IT> даже на права записался сдавать... но передумал, получил только велосипедные )
<artus> ууу, а я лихач что на вел не получил, что на мот не открывал категорию :D надо кстати открыть :D
<Sergey_IT> а то забанят? )
<artus> нууу, войс точно могут повесить, ато и кикнуть с трассы :D но забанить не должны вроде :D
<Sergey_IT> попадется artus_cop и всё... )
<artus> да вроде пока не видел особо.  хотя как, видел, проезжал даже мимо, но причин меня напрягать не создавал :)
<Sergey_IT> вот сколько не останавливали, все как-то неожиданно было
<artus> пока как то не доводилось пересекатцо, ну то такое, все случаетцо рано или поздно.
<artus> заряжаю пиво видосом с чумаком :D ну человек старался, че б и нет :D
<Sergey_IT> гляди, чтобы видос пивом не зарядился... всякое бывает )
<artus> ну это проблемы хостинга будут :D
<artus> интересно, если поставить вплотную два монитора, на один транслировать кашпировского с вимео, на второй чумака с тытуба, каакой хостинг первый загнетцо? :D
<Dreyk> Вот я сегодня мотосезон открыл xD эмоции непередаваемые. Свозил мот в мойку, отдраили его, катался по району, отрабатывал экстренное торможение) Завтра в сервис повезу масла\филтра\свечи менять
<Sergey_IT> водителя не забудь поменять )
<Dreyk> водителя не надо)
<artus> Dreyk, эммм, нафига ? чего там обслуживать то? O_o прокатился, открутил пробку пуст ьстекает, через пол часа продул-промыл все что нуна продуть-промыть, закрутил, залил масло. все. свечу зачем менять? мертвая? дык делов на минуту
<artus> времени ))
<Dreyk> artus: + нужно звездочки поменять, клапана отрегулировать, вилку обслужить и выпрямить
<Dreyk> и того на пару суток делов
<Sergey_IT> руки выпрямить, не?
<artus> я вона на выходных решил восьмерок покрутить, понял что закладывать до упора руля с высоким центром тяжести эндурика стрееемнооо, но пофиг, адин фиг укладываю уже чем нуна будет при здаче в гаевне. вобщем нуна брать в аренду
<artus> ебрик кой нить и здавать )
<artus> Dreyk, омммм, он у тебя ушатаный чтоль? :D
<Dreyk> artus: есесно
<artus> ты нафига мот то брал? че там обслуживать то? :D
<artus> тоже мне , ездун :D
<Dreyk> в смысле? я брал, чтоб ездить)) а не сидеть под ним
<Dreyk> это конечно интересно, но на это нужно время
<Dreyk> а если его не обслуживать, то, боюсь, через пару месяцев мне новый мот нужен будет)
<Dreyk> машинка переднего тормоза только пару кусков стоит и вилку пересобрать 5к рублей) ещё надо бы колеса сдать на выравнивание xD
<Dreyk> ну и резину поменять, а то сцепление с дорогой нулевое
<Dreyk> видимо пара эпичных хайсайдов подкосила здоровье мота)
<Dreyk> металл-то из говна
<Dreyk> у китайцев
<Dreyk> artus: сколько реального пробега на твоём?
<artus> эмм, у тебя урал что ты под ним жить собрался? :D че там перебирааать тоооооооо :D замена сальников в илке - это нуна было делать зимой, пару вечеров. машынка разбираетцо и собираетцо за пару часов. зато ты знаеш что и где у
<artus> тебя. и точно знаеш когда и что у тебя сковырнетцо или куда ты можеш безболезненно сунутцо
<artus> Dreyk, полтыщи. у меня только 3 замены масла я делал.
<artus> ну ща руль люминьку возьму эндуровскую усиленную, ибо свой чуть помял :D
<Dreyk> если тоже китаец, то когда будет 20к, посмотришь что там можно обслуживать) Это конечно хорошо когда сам всё делаешь, но это не совсем моё.
<artus> эммм, зачем брать мот с таким пробегом если ты не собираешсо понимать чего в нем и как :D
<artus> ты напоминаеш знакомого моего отца, взрослый дядька, купил себе ниву чтоб ездить по говнам, но я просто валяюсь с него. ниодного живого аморта и пружины, отсутствие тормозов как класс. мертвый движок и остальное. ездит на
<artus> чесном слове. проост опотому что - я не понимаю чего там и как = но каак нить доеду :D
<artus> я не спорю что есть вещи которые проще отдать, но все твое обслуживание не касающееся вилки =
<artus> это как отганять на сто чтоб тебе протерли фары :D
<artus> а ваще каждый упарываетцо как ему хочетцо :D
<Dreyk> artus: ну пробега там было вполовину меньше, когда я его брал и тогда он казался беспроблемным. В любом случае в тот момент прям очень приспричило и это был самый лучший вариант на вторичном рынке за доступные мне на то время 50к
<artus> тоесть за 10к ты не научился менять масло и свечи ? :D круто :D
<Dreyk> как-то и не пробовал) но даже учитывая что масло и свечи поменять это не проблема (и стоит это ровно 3 копейки), то там это далеко не основная задача
<Dreyk> у меня отец взял патриота для езды по говнам (ооочень жестоким говнам) и после каждой поездки (раз в неделю) отгоняет его в сервис, где порванную машину приводят в порядок. При чём эта машина только для этого и используется. Не вижу в этом ничего
<Dreyk> зазорного
<Dreyk> каждый должен заниматься своим делом
<Dreyk> А вот бензин чё-то капец дорогой стал. 37,9 рублей за литр это явно перебор
<artus> ну я не спорю. но я думаю отец то в случае чего в говнах сможет его реанимировать :D да и машинка это машинка, а малокубатурный китаец который двумя ключами на составные раскидываетцо за 15 минут :D это же не движек днепра
<artus> колоть на дальняке :D
#ubuntu-ru 2017-04-08
<artus> оммм, каноникл разваливаааетцо, фсе,пичаль. Ожидается, что увольнения не затронут работников службы поддержки и консультирования, а также иных подразделений, приносящих доход. так, срочно переводим чатик на платные
<artus> консультации :D
<anderx> да
<artus> утррръ
<artus> anderx, ты прайслисть для консультаций дабы спасти космонафта придумал? :D
<oles> hi
<oles> как понять каким образом поисходит обновление tt-rss сервера?
<oles> всмысле обновление лент сервером
<artus> просто, парсером
<anderx> artus: конено
<artus> anderx, сколько там с олеся по тарификации за ответ? :D
<anderx> https://i03.fotocdn.net/s9/218/gallery_l/129/2286584025.jpg
<anderx> 3к
<artus> anderx, прибей в шапку :D
<artus> о, или боту повесь !price  :D
<anderx> !price is <reply> Бесплатно не помогаем. Так-как надо кормить космонавта. прайс тут: https://i03.fotocdn.net/s9/218/gallery_l/129/2286584025.jpg
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that, anderx
<artus> :D
<anderx> умрет бедненький же
<anderx> с голодухи
<JohnDoe_71Rus> космонавт рубли не ест. в баксах надо
<oles> вот жадины
<anderx> пусть сам конвертирует
<oles> небось еще ниразу ттрсс никто не пользовался даже
<JohnDoe_71Rus> зачем он нужен?
<anderx> ну как конвертирует добавит $
<artus> oles, вот кааак только от безысхзодности мы станем каналом поддержки ттррссс или как оно там - так сразу начнем пользоватцо
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да, руб сменить на $
<oles> к сожалению в наканале ттрсс все спят(
<artus> логика достойная короля :D
<artus> oles, дай денег, мне в банк лень топать :D
<artus> да и нафиг эта рсска нужна
<oles> чтоб новости читать очевидно же
<artus> а что мешает их читать не задавая эти вопросы? :D
<red1ight> 0_o
<artus> и вобще https://tt-rss.org/gitlab/fox/tt-rss/wikis/FAQ есть же , в чем проблемы?
<artus> о, сбежал двоешник
<JohnDoe_71Rus> страничку в браузре обновить не влом. для новостей
<artus> ар, все такие читатели новостей что прям без рсс ридера на вебхостинге житья прям нет. извращенцы
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хорошо гугол прикрыл свое поделие
<artus> да блин, нафиг вобще упарыватцо на этот маразм. с учетом что в каждой браузерке плагинов для рссок - перебирать не перебрать
<red1ight> кто-нибудь умеет юзать luks?
<artus> есть предположение что его создатель имеет понятие как его применять.
<red1ight> как будто на лор зашел
<artus> какие вопросы ....
<anderx> man cruptsetup занет)
<Sergey_IT> вечера
#ubuntu-ru 2017-04-09
<shestipal> й
<shestipal> гном екстеншнами перегружается? ну в смысле насколько критично добавление расширений? так же как в хроме, или расширения гнома имеют другую специфику
<shestipal> заметил просто что загрузка гнома становится дольше. скорость кажется не изменяется
<anderx> загрузка гнома становится дольше в любом случае
<shestipal> дольше при использовании расширений?
<shestipal> сначала на радостях натыкал, сейчас выпилил почти все
<anderx> в любом случае это в любом случае я ваще гномо расширения никогда не пользовал и все равно он дольше грузится чем в первые разы)
<anderx> ппц 2017 когто еще интересиует скока пимпочка отожрет ресурсов
<shestipal> дело не в ресурсах
<shestipal> их хватает. длительность загрузки после логина
<shestipal> хх ) и хрому пофик, какой год, например
<shestipal> ну или фаерфоксу
<shestipal> и валенковат в вопросе )
<red1ight> господа, кто шарит, как создать несколько паролей для luks?) cryptsetup luksAddKey?
<artus> ьу
<UNIm95> UNIm95:
<shestipal> shestipal:
<UNIm95> shestipal: ты за всеми все повторяешь?
<shestipal> редко
<shestipal> припоминаю, как в комнату задит джентельмен, кивает головой, и называет свое имя )
<anderx> че тут за непонятно что?
<shestipal> дождь со вчерашнего дня
<anderx> и че? у меня снег ваще)
<anderx> artus: и тебе ьу
<shestipal> а что за мередиан?
<shestipal> тьфу, параллель )
<artus> anderx, и тебе ку)
<oblako> Всем привет! А кто подскажет , можно ли в меню Whisker  , xfce , как то перемещать по своему усмотрению категории приложений , вверх или вниз ? Спасибо.
<anderx> разрешаю
<anderx> .config/menus/xfce-applications.menu
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.lancos.com/whoami.html вот зачем давать нерабочий емыл
<anderx> нууу в 2008 он может был рабочий))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну прогу он обновляет http://www.lancos.com/ppwin95.html
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и в коде нет емыла
<anderx> нифига не понял где он че обновляет)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> страничка с прогой 2 апреля обновлена
<anderx> нууу есть типо форум
<anderx> стучи туда во все ветки :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вот все хотят наградить лишним логином-пароль
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хотя бы на гитхаб бы закинул
<anderx> https://sourceforge.net/u/lancos/profile/
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ага. и где там емыл рабочий?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> или у тебя рега на сурсфордже
<anderx> ну тыкни на послать месагу)
<anderx> нафиг он мне впился этот сорсфорж)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ю маст би логгед ту сенд мессадж. типа того
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<artus> и тебу
<UNIm95> ДАНУНАХРЕН
<UNIm95> Каноникалу хреново
<Sergey_IT> а громче...
<UNIm95> https://geektimes.ru/post/287798/
<Sergey_IT> линукс <> каноникал
<Sergey_IT> сами виноваты
<Sergey_IT> широко шагать могут и штаны лопнуть
<UNIm95> Так у убунты нормальные lts-ки для десктопа
<UNIm95> так же ppa
<Sergey_IT> ну так и развивали бы их
<artus> UNIm95, у нас тут на этом фоне даже !price появилось у бота :D
<UNIm95> !price
<ubuntuhelp> Бесплатно не помогаем. Так-как надо кормить космонавта. прайс тут: https://i03.fotocdn.net/s9/218/gallery_l/129/2286584025.jpg
<UNIm95> Так
<UNIm95> космонавт в логдоне
<artus> ну на самом деле пока что только юнитя накрылась медным тазом. прям чудесатая новость :D
<UNIm95> надо поменять с руб на фунтстерлингов
<UNIm95> artus: дочитай доконца
<UNIm95> до 60% народа
<artus> я на лоре читал в начале недели, а до этого на опеннете :D
<artus> гиктаймс слоупочит
<UNIm95> Это не гигтаймс а я
<Sergey_IT> так эти 60% приняты были с 11 года видимо, под юнити и ище с ним
<UNIm95> работы доффига было
<UNIm95> только новости читать сел
<artus> и далее после 17й бунты она в дефолте будет на гноме
<artus> думаю после того как в него вообще хоть каакой то бюджет вольют - он прям няшкой станет :D
<UNIm95> В гном вливает РедХат
<artus> пусть и космонафт вольет. хотя шапка прям годно вылизала. стабильно и няшно. вот бы еше отдел разработки екстеншинов сделали :D прям красота была бы :D
<artus> ну по крайней мере на дебиане оно стабильно и чудесато. на убунте не взлетело. вернее попытка поставить на бунту невидиовские проприетарные дрова привело к падению вообще графики как таковой. я прям нервно захихикал когда
<artus> оно даже рекавери мод не смогло :D а чинить только-накатаную систему из под чрута я посчитал полным извращением :D
<Sergey_IT> опять спите?
<Admin1488> а чего там у тебя?0
<artus> не, не спим
<Sergey_IT> скучно (
<artus> ну задвигай тему :)
<Sergey_IT> так нету темы... :(
<artus> вот ты скууучный )))
<Sergey_IT> и не говори... (((
<Sergey_IT> хотя тагези скучнее - вообще молчит
<artus> а ты в него клюшкой потыкай :D
<Sergey_IT> у него собак большой, укусить может
<artus> собаку шайбу, тагезе клюшку :D
#ubuntu-ru 2018-04-02
<Nastya_> добрый день, погонщикам убунты. А на чем сейчас пишутся красивые, гламурные приложения с ГУИ под линукс?
<tagezi_> qt
<JohnDoe_71Rus> реакт, го и котлин
<tagezi_> gtk3+ тоже хорош, но его не любят.. у всех почему-то заюрало падает
<Nastya_> я писала на PyQT и оно даж работало, но чтоб запустить написанное на другом компе приходилось тянуть QT, PyQT и еще кучу зависимостей
<tagezi_> реакт Г, там нужно убитьсячто бы что-то нормальное написать, он гоится только для того, чтобы создать одну кнопку, и чтоб это типа работало не только на ондноиде
<tagezi_> ты всегда будешь тянуть зависимости, так или инач
<tagezi_> иначе тебе нужно писать прям от ядра, желательно ванильного, чтобы точно не страдать зависимостью
<JohnDoe_71Rus> независимые бинарники
<tagezi_> угу.. 1500 МБ, чтобы сказать хейло мир
<Nastya_> там зависимости тянулись сотнями мегабайт и вообще все было очень неэлегантно
<tagezi_> ну, видимо сложное приложение, или ты слишком много либ включала
<tagezi_> у кути писателей есть такая галочка, лучше включить, чем не включить..
<Nastya_> там все по зависимостям тянется - очень много всего либо как то кастомизировать надо было
<Nastya_> в итоге просто все переписала на  swift
<Nastya_> реакт - мы сделали фреймворк для джаваскрипта чтоб писать под десктоп, го - гугол сделал язык который слишком для нердов даже для нердов и котлин - который джава-синтаксис язык
<Nastya_> это по первым гуглениям
<tagezi_> swift?
<tagezi_> эм.. не думаю что у меня взлетит
<tagezi_> 171 мегобайт.. да ну в бану.. это иметь кути + гтк + ещё свифта столькоже?
<Priestov> .... как интересно, отложил ужин)))
<Nastya_> увы - печаль-беда с гуи в линупсе
<Priestov> Настя, найдешь выход, поделись с сообществом)
<Nastya_> писать на гтк3
<Priestov> ой епть
<Priestov> ... извините))
<tagezi_> ну, гтк это норманая тема для гуев, оно будет работать везде, но писать на нём...
<tagezi_> кхм
<tagezi_> я блин события панели сейчас пытаюсь обработать, еже 3 день пытаюсь
<tagezi_> откуда ноги у слота растут, вот вообще не понятно
<Nastya_> ну извините - нормального не завезли
<Priestov> )))
<tagezi_> https://opengrok.libreoffice.org/xref/core/svx/source/tbxctrls/tbunosearchcontrollers.cxx#269
<tagezi_> какой-то умник решил нажатия клавишь прям в код встроить.. видимо по этой причине :)
<Nastya_> вообще с гуи линукса все очень плохо - я вот вижу запрос на изменение фона  при просмотре пдф (в ночном режиме ярко белый фон который убивет весь смысл) запрос на копеечное изменение висит с 2008 года.
<tagezi_> да.. потому что там ещё на орку наверное подвязано
<Nastya_> и это в evince - основном просмотрщике в большинстве дистрибутивов
<tagezi_> эм
<Nastya_> там уже даже инструкции есть что в исходниках поправить и как скомпилировать после этого чтоб не белый цвет был.. но в основной ветке нет и не будет
<tagezi_> у меня окуляр
<tagezi_> ну, видимо они не могут эт в основную сунуть, потому что это, либо режет другой функционал, либо кастыль-кастыль
<Nastya_> у тебя можно открыть пдф чтоб белые буквы на черном фоне и чтоб continuous scroll?
<tagezi_> у нас например прикрутили орку, и всё.. прощай Windows-1251
<tagezi_> непрерывная прокрутка? не знаю, не юзал, я медленно читаю, и часто смотрю справочную инфу, так что лучше если текст на месте стоит :)
<Nastya_> нет, это чтоб непрерывно можно было прокручивать (как веб страницу). вопрос отпал - эта байда под кеды
<tagezi_> да, можно.. и рецинзировать тоже
<tagezi_> ну.. да.. под кеды :)
<tagezi_> ну так у меня кеды и стоят, так чт мне нормально
<Nastya_> всюду извращенцы
<tagezi_> да, я тоже так думаю :)
<Priestov> я вообе на винде!
<Priestov> вообще*
<tagezi_> мне если честно, вообще всеравно какое ДЕ, я к кде просто привык, и мне нравиться, что без плясок могу сделать всё что мне нужно
<tagezi_> но работать могу в любом :)
<tagezi_> если много заплатят, даже в винде :)
<Nastya_> кеды всегда выглядели как китайский магнитофон
<Nastya_> как под эим работать ежедневно - непонятно.. уж лучше в винде
<tagezi_> ну, без проблем :)
<Priestov> я вам секрет открою, второй системой стоит Manjaro)
<Priestov> но с корицей))
<Nastya_> кстати, пока уж тут - где народ скачивает техническую литературу? на зепиратебэй что-то не ахти как много
<Priestov> cinnamon то есть)
<Priestov> торренты же
<Priestov> никто не отменял
<Nastya_> а какие? мне вот нужны книжки издательсва whiley
<Priestov> сча нам модеры по ушам надают)
<tagezi_> да, пофигу какой ДЕ и система, это просто привычка.. у меня и гента стояла, и гном и юнити
<Nastya_> скиньте в личку пожалуйста
<tagezi_> я качаю восновном на оф сайтах
<tagezi_> там обычно обновления раньше :)
<Priestov> ))))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> если человек спрашивает где скачать, значит на офсайтах не положили
<Priestov> именно так)
<Priestov> или положили задорого)
<tagezi_> обычно он не знает где офсайты :)
<Nastya_> я вот все хорошие, годные книжки покупаю. (у меня под это деньги на работе выдают). но последние 3 книжки оказались выкинутыми деньгами  так как толку от них. потому я бы посмотрела кто что пишет, а потом бы купила стоящее
<Nastya_> а при стоимости книжек от 300 долларов - не поскупаешь их все подряд
<tagezi_> ну, да.. поэтому идёшь в гугл бук, и смотришь споллеры :)
<Nastya_> да вот посление как раз смотрела - увы :(
<tagezi_> короче это просто выбор.. я тоже покупаю
<tagezi_> и иногда поподается Г, но чаще очень хорошие вещи
<tagezi_> но да 300 баксов, ты что-то не то покупаешь явно
<obiwan> виталий
<vitali> Hello, world!
<obiwan> выпендрёжник хуев
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ehlo
<obiwan> ой, сори. мы ищем как создать канал на двух челов
<JohnDoe_71Rus> use private message, Luck
<tagezi_> obiwan, правила читал?
<obiwan> как раз уже читаю. прошу извинить за некорректное использование канала
<tagezi_> принято. пожалуйста, старайесь не использовать не нармотивную лексику
#ubuntu-ru 2018-04-03
<aleksei`> утра всем
<tagezi_> утра
<golovin> Привет всем. Скажите пожалуйста как сделать чтобы Виндовс 7 тоже появился в списке загрузок ОС?
<diskin> привет, а как получилось, что его нет?
<golovin> ну я вчера минт ставил сначала было написано Систем Сетап потом стало Виндовс 7, думаю может после обновлений что то подкорректировалось
<golovin> а устанавливал специально чтобы вторая ос осталась
<golovin> Другой вариант и затем один раздел разделил на фаул подкачки и 50 гигов для убунту
<golovin> и после перезагрузки чето нету семерки
<golovin> есть же какой нибудь боот лоадер подкорректировать загрузки
<diskin> а меню grub-а показывает вообще?
<golovin> показывает
<golovin> там три варианта
<golovin> Убунту потом чето тоже там убунту и третья систем сетап
<golovin> убунту вообще супер
<golovin> у меня на минт драйвера на видюху не встали вчера
<diskin> а там UEFI?
<diskin> я в нем сильно не разбираюсь, но, может, надо туда зайти и выбрать систему для загрузки?
<golovin> у меня биос. я вчера минт ставил точно так же и семерка осталась, делал загрузочную флешку через руфус в режиме МБР для компьютеров с БИОС и УЕФАЙ
<golovin> ну можно попробовать
<golovin> типа в биос зайти там поколдовать?
<golovin> или в этот граб? насчет граба невкурсе просто что это и как там
<diskin> я думал там UEFI. в биосе разве можно указать ос для запуска?
<golovin> а вот хз
<golovin> ну че то как то можно сделать
<golovin> чтобы добавить в граб еще семерку в загрузку
<diskin> наверняка, если она осталась )
<golovin> да осталась конечно я ее не трогал
<golovin> создал раздел специально под линукс 55 гигов сначала форматнул в винде в НТФС
<diskin> попробуй sudo update-grub
<golovin> в терминале?
<diskin> да, больше негде вроде
<golovin> написал просит пароль
<golovin> а он чето не вводится
<diskin> эээ. просто вводи, он не отображается же
<golovin> ха точно
<golovin> пишет найдет виндовс 7 лоадер
<golovin> а как мне это  чат в закладки типа добавить?
<golovin> круто спасибо щас наверное полюбому появится
<diskin> ну отработало? попробуй перегрузись
<golovin> а как в этот чат зайти потом?
<diskin> закладки не знаю, зависит от irc клиента
<diskin> Набрать /join #ubuntu-ru
<diskin> а как ты зашел сюда? ))
<golovin> а че то гуглил соообщество
<golovin> чето ввел
<golovin> хз))
<diskin> ЛОЛ
<golovin> сохраню адрес в блокноте на всякий)
<diskin> ну можно через веб
<diskin> наверно так и зашел ты?
<golovin> да через сайт наверное там скопировал сюда ввел
<diskin> а можно через клиент IRC
<diskin> Nогда надо на сервер freenode зайти и там найти канал #ubuntu-ru
<golovin> сохранил на всякий щас перезагружусь) Спасибо)
 * diskin надеется, что ничего не испортил )
<tagezi_> ты ему ребут в цикл сделал? :)
<tagezi_> когда была винда, обычно средствами винды высвобождал место, а затем ставил в свободное поле убунту.. иначе убунта трет винду
<tagezi_> а ляпы с ненахождением обычно решаются настройкой граба
<diskin> убунта трет винду... никогда не видел такого. и место обычно выделял прямо установщиком убунты, он же умеет менять размеры разделов. ну если конечно место было...
<tagezi_> ну, да.. если всё без ошибок
<tagezi_> но этоже опенсорс - без гарантий :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi_: домучал календарь
<tagezi_> получилось?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да
<tagezi_> ну и хорошо
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi_: я бы посмотрел как ты средствами винды выделял место на диске
<JohnDoe_71Rus> при полностью занятом диске с разделами boot и С
<tagezi_> при полном занятом тебе устанавливать некуда
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну он свободный, но раздел С один на весь объем. и выдели от него кусок средствами винды
<tagezi_> эм.. но я то делал
<tagezi_> может у меня была какая-то специфическая семерка, конечно, но это врятли
<golovin> все работает ) спасибо
<JohnDoe_71Rus> прям на лету менял размер диска С с которого работал?
<SergeyIT> вы о чем ваще?
<SergeyIT> причем тут винда...
<tagezi_> ну, вообще да
<golovin> А как вай фай настроить знает ктонить?
<tagezi_> оно позволяет это сделать, только там такой хвост остается, что ппц просто
<SergeyIT> наложением рук
<tagezi_> 80 гигов вроде пустого места минимум оставляет
<SergeyIT> golovin, ... и мантры не забудь
<golovin> и бубен
<SergeyIT> по голове - обязательно
<SergeyIT> ты бы хоть инфу какую дал, что ли
<golovin> ну какую инфу хз. купил ноут на десятке, намучался с ней снес нафиг, поставил семерку, потом минт но там видео дрова не встали
<golovin> сегодня поставил убунту и красота вообще
<golovin> впринципе все работает и семерка и убунту только вай фай еще настроить
<golovin> разберусь
<golovin> а убунту классная тема
<SergeyIT> половина ответа в правильно заданном вопросе
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не знаю как там в убунте, а у меня на lubuntu правой мышой на значке соединения в трее, и он показывает все точки в радиусе что увидел. тыкаешь в точку и пароль вводишь
<golovin> ну в убунту походу все не так просто
<golovin> правой кнопкой мыши показывает только кабельное соединение
<golovin> которое автоматически настроилось
<SergeyIT> поменяй ноут
<golovin> хах не
<golovin> ноут думал говно
<golovin> потому что только десятка и драйверов официально на другие ос небыло
<golovin> и семерку поставил супер
<golovin> а убунту вообще нравится
<diskin> lspci, смотри модель карточки wifi, и ищи в нете решения для убунты
<diskin> или по названию модели ноута
<golovin> ноут новый по названию вооще ниче нет
<golovin> ну вечерком еще потанцую с бубном чутка
<golovin> что сделать чтобы вай фай сети система начала видеть?
<golovin> видит только кабель
<SergeyIT> посмотри что за железо - команда lspci
<SergeyIT> на форуме поищи тему о твоем железе, если нет - то в гугле
<golovin> ok
<aleksei`> а что за ноут? модель какая?
<golovin> HP 15bw027ur
<aleksei`> а бубунта какая? не 18.04 случаем?
<golovin> пишет что вот такое оборудование # lspci
<golovin> 04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 02)
<golovin> 16.04.4
<golovin> на форуме нашел чувак типа пишет что установил драйвер
<golovin> но у него там не все так просто и речь не о вай фай
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Ethernet это провод еще есть контроллеры?
<golovin> мм
<golovin> ну провод вставлен
<golovin> насчет контроллеров хз
<golovin> система сама не видит вай фай соелинений
<golovin> даже не написано ниче о безпроводных соединениях
<golovin> тут наверное обновление нужно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в списке lspci смотри wifi или wireless
<SergeyIT> может usb - тогда lsusb
<JohnDoe_71Rus> может
<SergeyIT> может отключено в bios
<JohnDoe_71Rus> на винде то вроде работало
<golovin> в этом списке о вай фай нислова нет
<golovin> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 15)
<golovin> 03:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device d723
<golovin> все равно надо как то разобраться установить)
<golovin> все дрова встали даже видео
<SergeyIT> https://askubuntu.com/questions/961299/cannot-see-my-wifi-10ecd723-when-trying-ubuntu
<aleksei`> там скорее всего intel dual band вайфай
<aleksei`> который с бубунтой не дружит
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?&topic=294836.15
<SergeyIT> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=295938.0
<SergeyIT> бубен сам приобретешь
<aleksei`> ))
<golovin> Опишу, как я завел этот адаптер на ноуте HP в Ubuntu 17.10.
<golovin> Качайте папку с драйверами по ссылке https://drive.google.com/open?id=1rCT--3GWZJPiMDSPVishzHtSKVVDtr9A.
<golovin> Распаковываете, переходите в нее в терминале, а дальше стандартно вводите поочередно команды make, затем sudo make install. Перезагрузите ноут или просто введите команду sudo modprobe 8723de, wifi заработает. Это единственный способ с помощью которого мне удалось
<golovin> завести данный адаптер
<golovin> щас вот так попробую
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ниже тот же код с гитхаба
<golovin> хах не не попробую файла нет
<golovin> вот это? Код: [Выделить]
<golovin> git clone https://github.com/smlinux/rtl8723de.git -b 4.11-up
<golovin> dkms add ./rtl8723de
<golovin> dkms install rtl8723de/5.1.1.8_21285.20171026_COEX20170111-1414
<golovin> depmod -a
<golovin> reboot
<golovin> написали тебе что вводить в терминале
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у тебя ядро какое? этот драйвер треба 4.11
<aleksei`> lspci -knn | grep Net -A2 выхлоп в студию
<golovin> 03:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device [10ec:d723]
<golovin> 	DeviceName:
<golovin> 	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device [103c:8319]
<aleksei`> uname -a
<aleksei`> выхлоп
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Microsoft Windows XP [Версия 5.1.2600]
<JohnDoe_71Rus> (С) Корпорация Майкрософт, 1985-2001.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> C:\Documents and Settings\user> :))
<diskin> LOL
<aleksei`> )))
<aleksei`> JohnDoe_71Rus,  вот ты и попался
<golovin> Linux golovin-HP-Laptop-15-bw0xx 4.13.0-37-generic #42~16.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Wed Mar 7 16:03:28 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<JohnDoe_71Rus> где?
<aleksei`> выше)
<golovin> правильно?
<golovin> мне писать те команды?
<golovin> норм ядро покатит?)
<golovin> или нет
<aleksei`> golovin, правильно - то правильно, только я обшибся. это не dual band
<golovin> может расширение какое для системы
<aleksei`> он по идее с хедеров 4.8 работать из коробки должен
<golovin> там потому что вообще нет ни слова о вай фай
<aleksei`> вот тебе SergeyIT ссыль скинул, тебе туда
<golovin> Проводная сеть - проводное соединение 1 - отключить - соединения VPN - управление сетью - сведения о соединении - изменить соединения
<JohnDoe_71Rus> он это копипастит или реально набивает
<golovin> набивает
<aleksei`> sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade делал? )
<golovin> нет
<aleksei`> сделай, мож обновится фирмвара
<JohnDoe_71Rus> что ж это за техника то такая. wifi завести надо сорцы скачать + пакеты для сборки. а как их скачать если проводного соединения нету и wifi не заводится
<golovin> нифига
<golovin> по нулям пакетов
<golovin> блин хз
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а репы дополнительные подключил?
<aleksei`> внимание вопрос (недавно так было у знакомого) - а файфай физически включен? На некоторых моделях ХП есть вкл\выкл
<diskin> раз lspci видит его, то включен, так же?
<aleksei`> он видит у тебя эхернет
<diskin> 03:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device d723
<diskin> а это как же?
<diskin> выше было
<tagezi_> надоже, не часто приходит новичек с проблемой и вдруг канал оживает :)
<aleksei`> нде, чёт тупанул
<aleksei`> а lspci что выдаёт?
<SergeyIT> да все мы тут тупим ))... тренеров то нет
<aleksei`> SergeyIT,  да не, я тут параллельно ещё с облаком вожусь, поэтому и туплю )
<golovin> я  тут чето ввел
<aleksei`> ALT+TAB в мозгах плохо работает ))
<golovin> $ sudo apt-get install git
<golovin> $ sudo apt-get install dkms
<golovin> $ git clone https://github.com/jeremyb31/rtl8723de.git
<golovin> $ sudo dkms add ./rtl8723de
<golovin> $ sudo dkms install rtl8723de/5.1.1.8_21285.20171026_COEX20170111-1414
<golovin> $ reboot
<golovin> скачал папку правой кнопкой ее открыл в терминале и вот это ввел
<golovin> вроде у чавака заработала
<aleksei`> lspci выхлоп дай
<golovin> а в чем разница по папке правой кнопкой открыть в терминале или внутри папки правой кнопкой и открыть в терминале?
<golovin> golovin@golovin-HP-Laptop-15-bw0xx:~/Рабочий стол/rtl8723de$ lspci
<golovin> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 1576
<golovin> 00:00.2 IOMMU: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 1577
<golovin> 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Device 98e4 (rev d4)
<golovin> 00:01.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Device 15b3
<golovin> 00:02.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 157b
<golovin> 00:02.1 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 157c
<diskin> а ты вводил с долларами?
<golovin> 00:02.2 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 157c
<diskin> )
<golovin> 00:02.4 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 157c
<golovin> 00:03.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 157b
<golovin> 00:08.0 Encryption controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 1578
<golovin> 00:09.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 157d
<golovin> 00:09.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 157a
<golovin> 00:10.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH USB XHCI Controller (rev 20)
<golovin> 00:11.0 SATA controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 4b)
<diskin> !paste
<tagezi_> golovin: ща бан будет
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com http://hastebin.com http://termbin.com
<golovin> 00:12.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH USB EHCI Controller (rev 49)
<golovin> 00:14.0 SMBus: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH SMBus Controller (rev 4b)
<golovin> 00:14.3 ISA bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH LPC Bridge (rev 11)
<golovin> 00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 15b0
<golovin> 00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 15b1
<diskin> !paste|golovin
<ubuntuhelp> golovin: please see above
<golovin> 00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 15b2
<golovin> 00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 15b3
<golovin> 00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 15b4
<golovin> 00:18.5 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 15b5
<golovin> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 15)
<golovin> 03:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device d723
<golovin> нет доллар же есть уже
<golovin> блин
<golovin> я не знал
<tagezi_> bkick golovin
<golovin> че меня забанили
<tagezi_> твое счастье что я команд не помню :)
<golovin> я больше не буду
<golovin> хах незнал прост
<tagezi_> в следующий раз не поленюсь справку почитаю
<golovin> ок
<aleksei`> гЫ, This device Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device d723 is not supported by Linux yet.
<tagezi_> golovin: вывод больше одной строки туда  http://paste.ubuntu.com http://hastebin.com http://termbin.com
<aleksei`> пЫчаль
<golovin> туда сначала вставить надо?
<golovin> а потом сюда?
<diskin> да пишут же, что есть уже драйвер.. на гитхабе
<golovin> ну если нот суппортед значит на кабеле пока
<diskin> надо просто собрать
<aleksei`> вот как бы решение есть, наверное уже давали, но ещё раз продублирую
<aleksei`> https://askubuntu.com/questions/961299/cannot-see-my-wifi-10ecd723-when-trying-ubuntu
<golovin> спасиб попробую поколдую
<SergeyIT> так может с лайв 18.04 попробовать...
<aleksei`> тоже хотел предложить
<golovin> а там уже есть?
<SergeyIT> и узнаешь
<golovin> можно и переустановить поновой
<golovin> лайв тогда сделаю гляну
<golovin> ок
<aleksei`> golovin, вон расписано через ukuu как запилить можно
<tagezi_> вопервых да, попробовать лайф, мож прокатит
<tagezi_> вовторых, если собирать то не ядро, а только модуль
<tagezi_> и его подключать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> выкинуть вредную железку и пойти гулять
<diskin> послушался )
<SergeyIT> всем отдыхать!! ))
<tagezi_> странный, обычно спарят :)
<tagezi_> спорят*
<aleksei`> зато канал ожил )
<SergeyIT> нормальный как раз, спокойный
<aleksei`> глаз радуется
<diskin> да вчера вот Настя заходила, так вообще было оживление
<SergeyIT> стариков на скамеечке спросил - "как пройти...."
<JohnDoe_71Rus> даже если соберет, небось еще выскочит цирк где firmware брать
<golovin> у меня получилось
<tagezi_> ядро собрал? :)
<golovin> система стала видеть вай фай и работает
<golovin> все
<golovin> подключил через вай фай
<tagezi_> с лайва?
<golovin> как мне эту информацию систематизировать? может это поможет другим
<golovin> да не с лайва
<golovin> с текущей
<tagezi_> golovin: http://help.ubuntu.ru/
<golovin> 16.04.4
<tagezi_> туда статью пиши
<tagezi_> я не помнб как писать уже
<tagezi_> я последние гды только в тдф писал
<golovin> нужна следующая инфа
<golovin> вот я что сделал
<golovin> скачал папку и ввел несколько команд
<golovin> а перед этим что ключевое?
<golovin> чтобы люди не запутались?
<golovin> ядротам не ядро
<golovin> версия
<SergeyIT> можно просто тему на форуме сделать и там написать со ссылками
<golovin> ок
<aleksei`> вот сижу и думу думаю - owncloud или nextcloud ...
<aleksei`> что скажете? )
<golovin> скажите пожалуйста какой командой посмотреть инфу о железе для темы в форуме и о ядре
<diskin> sudo lshw
<diskin> lspci
<diskin> lsusb
<golovin> все 3?
<diskin> но первая по идее все выведет
<golovin> ок
<tagezi_> aleksei`: некст
<tagezi_> ну, мне больше нравится, хотя я не очень надёжный источник.. у глобального сообщества ЛО в некстклоуд интегрирован
<aleksei`> tagezi_, ну вот и я туда же склоняюсь, хотя owncloud по идее допиленный больше
<grvoyt> hi
<grvoyt> есть кто тут7
<SergeyIT> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<golovin> а что такое корневая папка юзера?
<golovin> скажите пожалуйста
<tagezi> /home/твой_кин_в_стстеме
<tagezi> ник в системе
<tagezi> golovin: ты консоль умеешь?
<tagezi> хотя чо это я... если ты не знаешь что такое директория юзера
<tagezi> golovin: тык
<SergeyIT> бубен он еще не купил )
<tagezi> golovin: https://habrahabr.ru/post/267825/
<golovin> будем надеяться обойдемся без бубна
<golovin> а mutt она предустановлена на всех линуксах?
<golovin> почтовый клиент древний
<Nastya> канал Изялинукс тоже сдох. Ирка напоминает аську
<psychicist> Swaron ko nahin likhne ki wajah se.
<psychicist> lol
<psychicist> oops
<psychicist> извините
<Nastya> я не понимаю по немецки :(
<psychicist> это нет немецки, но хинди
<Nastya> я тут книжку качаю "Cloud and Fog Computing..."  Cloud ладно, но что такое фог компьютинг. Распределенное между ионизаторами воздуха?
<psychicist> Swaron ko nahin likhne ki wajah se.
<psychicist> haha
<psychicist> izvinite
<psychicist> да
<psychicist> мы все будем жить в облаке в один прекрасный день
<Nastya> да бог с ним с облаком - тут про туман говорят
<psychicist> мы не всегда будем в состоянии смотреть в будущее, и может возникнуть бурю, но я убежден, что мы сможем достичь цели
<Nastya> похоже, физишист - это бот
<psychicist> да, я бот
<psychicist> чем я могу вам помочь?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> разумный бот?
<psychicist> это современное состояние машинного обучения
<Nastya> а есть площадки где можно стримить как программируешь?
<Nastya> я бы постримила...
<psychicist> вы можете перепрограммировать меня в любое время
<JohnDoe_71Rus> твитч?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> psychicist: запоминай
<JohnDoe_71Rus> psychicist: 1 Робот не может причинить вред человеку или своим бездействием допустить, чтобы человеку был причинён вред.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> psychicist:  2 Робот должен повиноваться всем приказам, которые даёт человек, кроме тех случаев, когда эти приказы противоречат Первому Закону.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> psychicist: 3 Робот должен заботиться о своей безопасности в той мере, в которой это не противоречит Первому или Второму Законам
<psychicist> oe_71Rus> psychicist: 1 Робот не может причинить вред человеку или своим бездействием допустить, чтобы человеку был причинён вред.
<psychicist> 18:27 < JohnDoe_71Rus> psychicist:  2 Робот должен повиноваться всем приказам, которые даёт человек, кроме тех случаев, когда эти приказы противоречат Первому Закону.
<Nastya> кстакти да. спасибо\
<psychicist> JohnDoe_71Rus, ya ne bot ...
<psychicist> хаха
<Nastya> восстание машин - короткая версия
<psychicist> Nastya, я из холландии, но а учу русский язык
<Nastya> ты индус из голландии?
<psychicist> да
<psychicist> 18:27 < JohnDoe_71Rus> psychicist: 1 Робот не может причинить вред человеку или своим бездействием допустить, чтобы человеку был причинён вред.
<psychicist> 18:27 < JohnDoe_71Rus> psychicist:  2 Робот должен повиноваться всем приказам, которые даёт человек, кроме тех случаев, когда эти приказы противоречат Первому Закону.
<psychicist> 18:27 < JohnDoe_71Rus> psychicist: 3 Робот должен заботиться о своей безопасности в той мере, в которой это не противоречит Первому или Второму Законам
<golovin> скажите где корневая папка юзера
<psychicist> ...
<golovin> блин непойму
<golovin> ДОмашняя папка?
<JohnDoe_71Rus>  ~/
<psychicist> У меня много друзей из Восточной Европы, я жил в Польше сам в течение года
<JohnDoe_71Rus> golovin:  /home/<user_name>
<golovin> В Японии изобрели робота, который ловит воров.
<golovin> - В Японии за 5 минут поймали 100 воров.
<golovin> - В Америке за 5 минут поймали 200 воров.
<golovin> - В России за 5 минут кто-то спер робота.
<SergeyIT> golovin, /home/<login>
<Nastya> эксерты, помогите, вот как так может быть? https://pastebin.com/acw0eB53
<Nastya> qtoctave есть в списке пакетов, но при попытке поставить его говорит что такого нетути
<psychicist> cantor и cantor-backend octave?
<Nastya> щас поставим
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Nastya: synaptic не нравится?
<Nastya> эт чего, напомни?
<Nastya> Кантор - это гадость кдешная.. зачем оно???
<Nastya> тем более оно просто эмулирует матлабовскую коммандную строку - а мен надо чтб оно еще и базовой IDE было
<Nastya> ну чтоб как матлаб только для нищих и честных
<tagezi> GNU Octave для тех кто думать умеет, тем кто не умеет Матлаб спиривают
<tagezi> по сути оно и тоже
<tagezi> одно*
<tagezi> Nastya: я так понимаю, у тебя он стоял,  ты его удалила
<tagezi> стоял, наверное, из ppa
<Nastya> ой-ой-ой! ПОдскажи где в октаве Communication toolbox?
<Nastya> DSP Toolbox и нормальный симулинк где?
<tagezi> аааа.. тебе нужны няшки для извращенцев
<Nastya> а вот хрен его знает :( вреде не стояло - смысл ставить из ppa когда оно в репах есть
<tagezi> нюнюню
<tagezi> ландно.. знайка.. знай дальше
<Nastya> кстати, а нормальный мейл клиент под линукс уже написали?
<tagezi> да, но тебе он не нравиться :)
<tagezi> @mode psychicist +v
<Nastya> не готов еще линупс для бизнеса - не готов :(
<tagezi> да :(
<tagezi> и не важно что куча интерпрайза его юзает.. главное наше имхо :)
<Nastya> его только на серверах пользуют
<tagezi> вообще-то далеко не только на серверах
<Nastya> ну не бухгалтерам же его использовать
<Nastya> и ембеддед еще
<Nastya> всё - кончились сферы применения
<tagezi> сусю использовали как декстом, красношапку тоже в хвост и гриву юзают.. в России дофига Хубунты стоит в ООО
<tagezi> а чем он плох для бухгалтерии?
<tagezi> рас кажи мне, а то я не в курсе :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> гугол на чем програмит?
<Nastya> отсутсвием бухгалтерского софта - не?
<tagezi> например какого?
<tagezi> 1С
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ананас :)
<Nastya> нормального мейл клиента, вменяемого текстового процессора
<tagezi> касынку вроде уже сделали под линух, что ещё бухам нужно?
<Nastya> нормального табличного процессора
<tagezi> вменяемого это МСО?
<Nastya> ну как лидер рынка - да
<Nastya> совместимости с остальными системами
 * JohnDoe_71Rus пошел за попкорном
<Nastya> вот пришлют файлик в док - как его в вашем линуксе открывать?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> LO
<tagezi> Nastya: так, давай без офтопов и флуда, а?
<tagezi> https://infineconomics.blogspot.ru/2018/02/migrationlibreofficerussianfederation.html
<tagezi> это то что на поверхности с ЛО
<tagezi> если ты не в курсах, то давай не будет тут расказывать
<Nastya> вот ты пользовал либру? я пользовала - диссер в ём писать пыталась. больше не пользуюсь - хватило.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вот пошлешь виндузятнику файл odt. как он его открывать будет?
<tagezi> после того как 1С сделал под линух, бухгалтеров можно переводить..
<tagezi> не осилила?
<tagezi> я его не только использую, я его и пилю ещё
<tagezi> уже 8 лет пользовал, свой дисер писал, и ничего, нормально было
<Nastya> сочувствую
<tagezi> ФСП и ПС ФР нормально калк пользуют, а вот наши студенты никак осилить не могут
<Nastya> их заставляют...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: 1с под линух. а в налоговую через какой нить контур сдавать. а там "ключи" usb и модуль под IE
<Nastya> во-во!
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вольное студенчество не заставить!
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: вопервых они 100500 типов файлов посылают
<Nastya> так федеральные службы заставляют - потому и сидят
<tagezi> во вторых, 1с умеет хмл выгружать, который налоговая хавает за обе щеки
<tagezi> Nastya: никто их не заставляет.. на 44 всем плевать
<tagezi> Nastya: перестань тролить, если очень скучно иди на другой канал
<Nastya> любое отлично от большинства мнение - это тролллинг :(
<tagezi> любое мнение противоречащее фактам
<Nastya> ну да.. а факты то такие, что пиратскую продукцию мы изкоренили и свободное ПО в каждой первой конторе стоит
<Nastya> искоренили
<tagezi> не в первой а 16%
<tagezi> линух
<tagezi> сколько ЛО используют не понятно
<tagezi> все скрывают, бояться
<tagezi> боятся*
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а то придут с проверкой, на линукс посмотреть. а там венда
<Nastya> да ты что? как можно чтб винда?? везде линупс уже давно )))
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: у нас администратор в сообществе есть, у него контора, они 100% на Сусе уже с 2009 года.. и никуда валить не собираются
<tagezi> и бухгалтерия тоже
<tagezi> народ который ноет, обычно нихрена не понимает, и жалуется что кнопки не в том месте
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я по работе сталкивался со страшным словом Парус-бухгалтерия :)
<tagezi> ох :) Парус это тама :)
<tagezi> тема*
<tagezi> это же они свой паскаль-скрипт придумали? :)
<tagezi> вроде питерцы
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в отместку 1с-овцам?
<Nastya> о хосспаде. чур меня чур!
<tagezi> не знаю кому в отместку, но вроде
<tagezi> или я с Галактикой путаю о_О
<tagezi> о, не, каюсь.. я с Галактикой перепуталл
<tagezi> у них вообще.. я не знаю в каком цикле был дизайнер, у нас когда была практика была, просто вешались от их меню
<tagezi> и да, у них свой паскаль-скрипт.. что-то тира PL/SQL, только без SQL и не PL :)
<Nastya> нельзя такое на ночь рассказывать...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> из следующего ядра вырежут поддержку 8 архитектур. так лучше?
<Nastya> это хорошая новость.
<Nastya> а то всякий хлам поддерживали никому не нужны
<tagezi> Линус держал поддержку до последнего, пару лет назад только 86 потер
<tagezi> 286 вроде пока поддерживаются
<tagezi> и из 8 плотформ, я вроде даже не об одной не слышал, не то что бы даже щупал :)
<tagezi> ой, они ещё и жестко специализированые
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну вот, стоит себе железка, 20 пахает как заведенная. и теперь для нее не будет свежего ядра и исправления дырок
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 20 лет
<tagezi> да никто на них не ставит эти обновления
<tagezi> была у меня игруха т лега, там стояло 2.* чегото там.. и хрен прошьешь
<tagezi> это скорее на любителя, а реальный любитель не запарится и сделает патчик :)
<SergeyIT_> ку
<SergeyIT_> что-то через пидгин зайти могу
<SergeyIT_> не могу
<SergeyIT_> требует приглашения
<diskin> Joining #ubuntu-ru requires an invitation
<diskin> аналогично...
<SergeyIT_> на другие каналы захожу, странно
<SergeyIT_> tagezi, что сделал?
<tagezi> эм
<tagezi> так
<tagezi> @mode +v
<tagezi> @mode ubuntu-ru +v
<tagezi> пойду справку читать :)
<tagezi> @mode ubuntu-ru -b
<tagezi> @mode ubuntu-ru -i
<tagezi> эм
<tagezi> @mode ubuntu-ru -b
<tagezi> @op
<tagezi> похудо я навык потерял
<tagezi> SergeyIT_: попробуй, плиз
<tagezi> вот
<SergeyIT> спасибо! )))
<tagezi> да не за что.. нужно пинать меня чаще
<tagezi> diskin: тык
<diskin> tagezi, тоже попробовать?
<tagezi> угу
<tagezi> я всем открыл
<tagezi> поидее :)
<tagezi> странно что +m висит и все говорить могут :)
<diskin> пашет
<tagezi> ну и хорошо.. пинайте меня
<tagezi> я просто уже навок потерял... как-то не нужно было уже пару лет
<tagezi> @deop
<tagezi> @op
<tagezi> @deop
<tagezi> ладно, вроде должно работать нормально
<tagezi> тыкайте, если что :)
<SergeyIT> стукнем, если что )
<SergeyIT> "А вы, Штирлиц, останьтесь"
<SergeyIT> испугался (
#ubuntu-ru 2018-04-04
<golovin> Добрый день. Помогите пожалуйста. Надо скопировать файлы флеш плеера в папку плагинов браузера но они не копируются. Как это сделать?
<xsill> ку всем
<aleksei`> утра
<golovin> Доброго утра
<tagezi> утра
<JohnDoe71rus> http://www.earthvpn.com/images/21-27-55.png разыскиваются плюсики-минусики и вон те треугольнички в окне на заднем плане. названия файлов иконок
<SergeyIT> нарисуй свои
<JohnDoe71rus> с радостью. мне надо знать как их назвать когда сохранять буду
<SergeyIT> искать тогда...
<JohnDoe71rus> потому и спросил :)
<Nastya> гутен таг, православные!
<JohnDoe_71Rus> дискриминация! разжигание!
<Nastya> Милонов, успокойтесь.
<sau> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<Nastya> весело у вас тут
<diskin> а что делать...
<Nastya> устройте вечеринку: соберите убунту с кастомным ядром
<diskin> https://memepedia.ru/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/zwardon1997_2.jpg - такую? )
<tagezi_> как-будко там куча чего менять нужно.. 20 минут и потом 6 часов сидеть ждать, пока комп перестанет тормозить
<Nastya> ну да такую, с нескушными обоями
<Nastya> черт, эту шутку никто не понял
<diskin> про обои?
<diskin> http://www.bolgenos.su/oboi.html ?
<Nastya> ну да, но она слишком старая
<diskin> да ладно, недавно совсем было!
<tagezi_> в кедах обоев дофига
<tagezi_> наверное и под гном есть такая приложуха для настройки
<Nastya> кто про что, а tagezi_ про кеды
<diskin> я как поставил весной как-то года три назад цветущую вишню, так и стоит ))
<tagezi_> эм.. могу про крысинный яд
<Nastya> с ёлками та же фигня
<tagezi_> охрененое ДЕ
<diskin> думал, менять по сезонам буду, но вижу эти обои только при перезагрузке, а она нечасто
<tagezi_> Nastya: и я тебе уже говорил, заканчивай троллить..
<Nastya> и где я тролю? нет, ты скажи!
<tagezi_> [21:55:26] <Nastya> кто про что, а tagezi_ про кеды
<Nastya> ты же всерась про кеды весь вечер говорил и позавчера
<tagezi_> я не только про кеды говорил
<tagezi_> это ты только кеды видишь
<Nastya> кеды я не вижу - я их видела минут 20 после чего они были снесены и поставлен православный гнум
<Nastya> вру - был поставлен неправославный третий гнум.
<diskin> а как так получилось, что они были изначально?
<tagezi_> гном всегда ьыл протистанский
<Nastya> тогда были смутные времена - убунту переходила на юнити и все вертелись как могли
<tagezi_> ибо РедХед из америки
<Nastya> вернее все вертелись как уж на сковородке - душа хотела Макось, а в исходниках были кеды да хфсе :(
<diskin> а для слабых машин кто что использует? я поставил товарищу lubuntu, вроде все ок, только жалуется, что иногда thumbnail-ы картинок не показывает в папках
<diskin> 1 гиг памяти, какой-то там core2due проц
<Nastya> зачем вы издеваетесь над старым хламом?
<tagezi_> diskin: SliTaz пробовал?
<diskin> ну надо так.. хватает же
<diskin> tagezi_, нет. хотелось на убунте остаться
<tagezi_> ну, убунта явно не для медленных компов
<tagezi_> если только её пересобирать
<diskin> погляжу на досуге, спасибо!
<tagezi_> для слитаза достаточно 250 мегов
<tagezi_> памяти..
<diskin> когда-то давно puppy смотрел, не понравилось что-то
<Nastya> что вы делаете на тех медленных старых компах?
<diskin> поглядим...
<Nastya> зачем они?
<tagezi_> но любителей протестанского гнома бусит вид :), как и всё остально не похожее на их знакомую среду
<tagezi_> мне пуппи тоже не понравился
<diskin> ну человек как-то минимально обрабатывает фото, что-то рисует. интернет опять же. видео, музыка -все работает
<Nastya> у меня есть старый комп с убунтой - на нем всякие учебники и прочее вопрованное, чего на рабочем хранить нельзя
<Nastya> вообще изначально на нем даже гуи не планировалось, но руки у меня из задницы - пришлось его все же поставить
<diskin> а зачем для хранения нужен комп? флешки не достаточно?
<Nastya> там много ворованного
<Nastya> ой
<JohnDoe_71Rus> душа просила макось, душа получила макось https://imgur.com/a/krpXr
<Nastya> походит на интерфейс китайских поддельных айфонов с двумя симками и телевизором
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ваш ойпи локализован, наряд выехал
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Nastya: этот интерфейс лучше. поверь тому кто 3 года юзал iBook g4
<Nastya> какая некрофлия - ты бы еще эппл лиза юзал
<JohnDoe_71Rus> последняя, настоящая макось. на нативных поверПС
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и на нем я запускал ливку убунты 5.10 для поверПС
<Nastya> а последняя настоящая винда - 3.11
<Nastya> и что?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 3.11 нашлепка на дос а не венда
<Nastya> ладно последняя настоящая винда виндовз НТ
<JohnDoe_71Rus> все современные венды наследники виндовзНТ
<Nastya> к чему все эти вскукореки?  Дарвин компиленный под павер писи и дарвин компиленный под i386 - какая разница?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> то же самое что альт х86_64 и альт для эльбруса
<Nastya> ну так для эндюзера какая разница?
<Nastya> гуи одинаковое программы одинаковые - работает также.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> "походит на интерфейс китайских поддельных айфонов с двумя симками и телевизором" "ну так для эндюзера какая разница?"
<Nastya> для эндюзера разница большая - нормальные шрифты, интерфейсм над которым думали, а не как получилось, приложения которые выглядят одинаково все и всегда
<JohnDoe_71Rus> на макбуке на поверПС нельзя было вот так взять и просто запустить экзешник с винды
<Nastya> так и на макоси нельзя
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а на макбуке на интеле можно
<Nastya> это как?
<Nastya> у меня макбук передо мной -- расскажи будь добр?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это увлекательное путешествие в гугол я предоставляю тебе. иначе не интересно будет
<tagezi_> о, а я думаю почему троллит постоянно
<Nastya> нет нет - ты расскажи
<tagezi_> оказывается к нам миллионер пожоловал, поглумиться нал "убогими"
<Nastya> ну естественно без винды и софта типа параллелс
<tagezi_> Nastya: http://help.ubuntu.ru/terms/irc
<Nastya> кодировка чтоли слетела?
<Nastya> я? миллионер? нет - мне макбук на работе выдали.
<tagezi_> 2.13
<Nastya> ок Так как запустить программу под Убунту 10 на Убунту Х?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> бекпортировать  из сорцов
<Nastya> не работает так :(
<JohnDoe_71Rus> править зависимости пакетов и собирать снова
<JohnDoe_71Rus> при отсутствии чего-либо, написать самому. это опенсорц, детка (с)
<tagezi_> идти написать багрепорт
<tagezi_> JohnDoe_71Rus: хватит, а то обоих забаню
<JohnDoe_71Rus> который 10 лет никто править не собирается
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi_: за что банить, вопрос по существу. как собрать пакет из другого релиза убунты
<tagezi_> как получить randbetween в Кальке с нормальнм распределением?
<tagezi_> нет, она троллит
<JohnDoe_71Rus> джобный макбук с ворованными книгами это сильно. знаю одного владельца ифона, он в троллейбусе притворяется спящим что бы контролер не тревожил
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://cop.stalker-game.ru/img/content/cop_mo_controler.jpg
<Nastya> у меня книжки  с давних времен - и там совсем не художественная литература. держать все такиен архивы на рабочем компе - ненужно, а вот на старом компе, который со студенчества чому и нет?
<Nastya>  а в чем проблема с randbetween?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кстати "нормальные шрифты, интерфейсм над которым думали". был на том макбуке MS Office. бяда у него была с кодировкой. на венду файл можно было не носить.
<Nastya> так ту программу же МС писало - у них и между версиями офиса на винда такая же проблема
<Nastya> при чем здесь сияющий идеалдизайнерской  Макоси?
<Nastya> вообще хватит уже овражеских ОС говорить - говори о Убунте!
<Nastya> шрифты не завезли :(
<JohnDoe_71Rus> меня шрифты устраивают
<JohnDoe_71Rus> читать удобно
<Nastya> если бы их еще и читать неудобно было....
<JohnDoe_71Rus> если не читать тогда что с ними не так?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ой уже комендантский час
<Nastya> вот ты математические формулы в ворде набранные видел?
<Nastya> быстрей в барак!
<SergeyIT> Nastya: зачем мои компы хламом обзываешь - все работает, сегодня лубунту 18.04 поставил (на П4 1.5Гб памяти)
<Nastya> Некрофилия! Некрофилия!
<Nastya> простите
<Nastya> замечательные компы - самое то для 18.04
<tagezi_> SergeyIT: ты на лубунту съехал?
<SergeyIT> так 3 года уже как
<tagezi_> на обычную или кути?
<SergeyIT> на нетбуке SparkyLinux c lxqt, но скоро снесу
<tagezi_> не нрава?
<SergeyIT> не развивается
<SergeyIT> недоработок много
<tagezi_> ясно.. ну.. ожидаемо
<SergeyIT> хотя могла быть лучше
<tagezi_> ты сейчас какой комп гоняешь?
<tagezi_> твой 286 умер?
<SergeyIT> жив, что ему будет )
<tagezi_> ну малоли.. конденсаторы умерли и ты перепаять не смог :)
<SergeyIT> компы все старые ~10 лет
<tagezi_> 286 это уже больше 20
<SergeyIT> на одном перепаивал (П4)
<SergeyIT> 26
<tagezi_> угу
<SergeyIT> так что ему будет, hdd нет, а остальное - электроника
<tagezi_> а на 286 у тебя какая система?
<Nastya> 286 это сколрее 30, а не 20
<SergeyIT> (23:51:11) Ubb: 26 - примерно
<SergeyIT> DOS 6.2
<Nastya> а смысл в 286? какой то очень медленный сервер на пассивном охлаждении?
<SergeyIT> это управляющий комп
<tagezi_> SergeyIT: ты же вроде туда ssd воткнул.. как с ним дос справляется?
<tagezi_> ли не.. что-то другое
<tagezi_> карту какую-то
<SergeyIT> не ssd а CF с переходником на IDE
<tagezi_> да, точно :)
<tagezi_> крутая система :)
<SergeyIT> а сейчас на али можно и ssd с IDE купить
<SergeyIT> главное - чтобы работало )
<tagezi_> ну, да.. но можно было на респери или одроиде собрать
<tagezi_> маленькое, не гремит, энергии мочти не ест
<Nastya> и гораздо надежнее
<tagezi_> поповоду надёжности я не уверен.. врятли респери отработает 26 лет
<Nastya> вероятность этого гораздо выше чем что твой 286 отработает 52 года
<SergeyIT> ага, а остальное железо и программы кто делать будет?
<Nastya> а что, доса для распбери разве нет?
<SergeyIT> управляющее железо только с медленной шиной (режим 8086) работает
<SergeyIT> дешевле новый прибор купить
<Nastya> это какой-нибудщь старый унылый завод типа кировского в спб?
<SergeyIT> институт РАН - а оборудование времен СССР
<SergeyIT> денег то на науку нет
<Nastya> Горжусь Россией!
<tagezi_> да, если бы у Сергея был квантовый компьютер... мы бы уже бороздили межгалактическое пространство
<Nastya> нет - он бы намайнил себе на БМВ
<Nastya> ;)
#ubuntu-ru 2018-04-05
<aleksei`> утра
<Guest12> тут живые есть ?
<Guest12> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<Nastya> Настал ли уже тот оглушительный успех Убунту на мобильных платформах о котором говорил Космонавт Шаттлворт?
<tagezi_> с добрым утром
<tagezi_> ты только из анабиоза? :)
<Nastya> да, выбираю родителям новый телефон - хочу взять на убунту но вна сайте связного не понятно где раздел телефонов на убунту :(
<tagezi_> в китае :)
<tagezi_> ты там выбери "Живу в китае", а за тем "Хочу байду из фигни", и там на пятой странице, он за 360 евро будет :)
<Nastya> то есть все плохо и убунтовцы обос... то есть имели очень ограниченный успех?
<tagezi_> да уже как года 2 было сказано, что перекратили разработку за неимением средств
<diskin> так а не свернули эту программу разве?
<diskin> вово
<tagezi_> Nastya: давай, жги.. что ты ещё проспал? :)
<Nastya> а как дышал! как дышал!
<Nastya>  А фаирфокс ос? тоже молодцы?
<tagezi_> так, в анабиоз ты попал в прошлом веке :)
<tagezi_> то что убунту на сустемде знаешь?
<diskin> tagezi_, Настя она )
<Nastya> господи, это ужасно! зачем ты так сразу?????
<diskin> это вот ты про что сейчас?
<Nastya> ну он как бы говорит что я на самом деле бородатый мужик и потому и обрашщается на "он"
<Nastya> я вообще то  в раю MacOS с  2015 примерно - так что мне можно не знать всю эту штуку
<tagezi_> тут мы все оно в юникоде
<tagezi_> просто в среднем роде не удобно склонять :)
<Nastya> называй, впрочем, как хочешь.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> оно это последняя новинка из рая Эппл? https://ih0.redbubble.net/image.127503997.5801/pp,550x550.u3.jpg
<Nastya> да, только оно еще и анимированное
<JohnDoe_71Rus> шедеврально. патент есть?
<tagezi_> так водоканал за каждый слив процент отстегивает :)
<Nastya> естественно есть!
<tagezi_> Nastya: купи им айфоны и успокойся
<tagezi_> пусть живут в твоем раю
<Nastya> так и сделаю
<Nastya> ты как то очень неровно относишься к Эппл. они тебя чем-то обидели?
<tagezi_> нет..
<tagezi_> я уже не раз говорил, мне вообще всеравно на систему, Де или их отсутсвие
<tagezi_> мне главное чтобы работало
<Nastya> работает?
#ubuntu-ru 2018-04-06
<aleksei`> утра
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=48402 вздрогнем!
<aleksei`> не удалось установить grub-efi-amd64 signed в /target и это при созданом efi разделом ...
<aleksei`> 17.10 начала напрягать
<diskin> >В календаре обеспечена поддержка показа прогноза погоды;
<diskin> это же было уже?
<aleksei`> JohnDoe_71Rus, ты вздрогнул? )
<tagezi> ничего, второй раз объявить не зазорно :)
<tagezi> может у них новый рекламодатель :)
<tagezi> и теперь там ещё реклама китайского магазина показывается :)
<tagezi> aleksei`: за чем ты бетки-то ставишь себе?
<aleksei`> tagezi, поковырять как бы )
<tagezi> уже давно сказано, только ЛТС через 2 месяца после выхода
<aleksei`> на выходных вот планировал сервак поковырять
<diskin> 18.04 LTS же?
<tagezi> а раньше они эксперементы на обезьянах делают
<tagezi> угу.. вот в августе и поставим :)
<aleksei`> или в сентябре
<tagezi> Космонавт поувольнял половину нормальных разрабов, набрал себе в команду только тех, кто говорит "Да, шеф, сделаю", теперь глюки на ровном месте
<tagezi> вот с какого фига, если я дев версию ЛО делаю, то у меня всё работает, а установленная ванильная, глючит на ровном месте?
<tagezi> вчера пришлось работу доделывать в ЛО 6.1 альфа :)
<SergeyIT> да нормально 18.04 работает (lubuntu)
<tagezi> Серёга сказал, взяли попы в руки и все резко обновились :)
<tagezi> SergeyIT: мне страшно пока...
<tagezi> непонятно где это всё повыскакивает
<SergeyIT> ну как хотите... ))
<tagezi> ну, я например, не понимаю, с какого фига, вдруг включается скролинг
<tagezi> у меня что бы кнопку скролинга нажать, нужно на клаве чичетку сплясать, а тут раз.. и понеслась, вдруг его врубило
<tagezi> причем только в ванильной LO Calc
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: скроллок горит?
<tagezi> у меня на него лампочки нет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> физически? на ноуте? не верю
<tagezi> не верь
<JohnDoe_71Rus> есть индикаторл скрола на панель
<tagezi> нету у меня индикатора скрола
<tagezi> сейчас, что месяц спорщиков?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> чё там у тебя суся? а DE какое
<tagezi> https://www.notik.ru/img/Asus_K53SV_03.JPG
<tagezi> вот где тут индикатор?
<tagezi> и причем тут суся?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> индикатор можно програмно на панель с часами вынести
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кнопочка то есть
<Nastya> Добрый вечер!
<Nastya> Ура! Нет мадыратора - можно говорить про хорошие ОС, а не про %topic%! :)))
#ubuntu-ru 2018-04-07
<lisssisss> ку
<Nastya> привет, земляне!
<Nastya> есть вопрос
<Nastya> я тут думаю свой целерон подновить - купить новый комп для того чтоб поставить туда убунту. но мне нужно чтоб он cbcntvybr  был маленький - размером с книгу. и тихий как хлопок одной ладони.
<Nastya> ну и естественно чтоб убунта вставала нормально на все железо и не приходилось руками поддержку вайфая настравивать как в моем нынешнем идеападе.
#ubuntu-ru 2019-04-02
<JohnDoe_71Rus> странно memtest работает. первый проход 56 минут. второй проход уже 2ч30м
#ubuntu-ru 2019-04-03
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://habr.com/ru/news/t/446584/
<andrex> @seen tagezi
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi was last seen in #ubuntu-ru 10 weeks, 1 day, 1 hour, 43 minutes, and 37 seconds ago: <tagezi> andrex: тебе кажется :)
<andrex> хм
<SergeyIT> andrex: соскучился по тагези?
<andrex> SergeyIT, да не) просто нашел спи либреофис с вырезаными копирайтами в офтоп маркете))
<andrex> и переименованный под какоето ink office
<SergeyIT> шастаешь по каким-то помойкам ))
<andrex> скучно мне)
<SergeyIT> это да! (
#ubuntu-ru 2019-04-05
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZQzJPcCg9J/ поменял материнку, не работают usb. В конце это в усб3 порту. В усб3 все работает
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в uefi и мышь и клава в усб2 портах работают
#ubuntu-ru 2019-04-06
<Sergey_IT> JohnDoe_71Rus: что за материнку приобрел?
<andrex> угу
<andrex> модули там надо переставить заново
<andrex> было)
<andrex> ща zen2 выйдет. буе собирать себе тоже комбайн
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не модули, а хитрый неописанный в биосе пункт
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Sergey_IT: GA-970A-DS3P небольшой апгрейд по случаю
<andrex> ну на сколько я понял он не хитрый а нужный меняет режимы hci
<andrex> на доботопный и обратно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://www.linux.org.ru/forum/desktop/11249607?cid=11250004 хотя у меня сеть работала, а тут сказано что сеть тоже не должна работать.
<andrex> так что не правильно вы дядя федор кактус едите
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Просто этот пункт никак в биосе не описан, если не путаю там тупо 3 точки или пространная надпись
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://i.stack.imgur.com/lvPsF.jpg вот такое описание
<andrex> хмм а память то причем
<andrex> к юсб
<andrex> интересно девки пляшут)
<andrex> ок не покупать гигабайт платы)
<andrex> как и асрок
<andrex> с их кривыми биосами)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> "этот блок занимается трансляцией виртуальных адресов, видимых аппаратным устройством, в физические адреса." вот как раз с адресацией и была проблема
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/IOMMU
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кстати на работе тоже словил похожее в пятницу. Новые компы на i3-8100 и msi мама кажется а 81 чипсете. В биосе мышь клава usb работают. А в развернутом образе 7-ки даже дрова с диска на usb не налазят.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Тупо не находят для себя устройства
<JohnDoe_71Rus> надо будет посмотреть там биос внимательней
<JohnDoe_71Rus>  в клонзиле клава работала, а в винде и старом образе slitaz нет. А в лубунте с 4.20 ядром работала
#ubuntu-ru 2019-04-07
<pavel_rf> добрый день, может кто то подсказать по драйверам для Эпсона под минт?
<pavel_rf> принтер L382, драйвера поставил с эпсона, принтер видит но печатает одну букву Е и все
#ubuntu-ru 2020-03-31
<b1mmy> ку народ, живые есть?
<SKonst> нет
<b1mmy> Д - Дружелюбие
<SKonst> угу
<SKonst> b1mmy, зачем тебе живые?
<b1mmy> имел кто дело с PXE? ноут Dell Vostro 1500 - флешку с убунтой не видит хоть убей, вот хочу пробнуть установку по lan
<SKonst> b1mmy, в 2-х словах. тебе нужен сервер, который раздаёт линуск по PXE, и включить загрузку по PXE на ноуте
<b1mmy> ну это я понял, ищу ман актуальный под 19 убунту, инфы маловато в гугле
<andrex> dhcp > tftp/http/nfs/samba>pxeboot > syslinx/grub> os
<andrex> все
<andrex> иди pxeируй
<andrex> икто за тебя это настраивать не будет
<b1mmy> andrex, да я как бы и не прошу
<andrex> а есть езе особые извраты с ramdisk для извращенов грукзящих исошку всю в память
<JohnDoe_71Rus> pxe у тебя где будет? на ноуте который хочешь с флешки грузить ))
<b1mmy> для PXE-сервака есть пенек с убунтой 19, в него хочу втыкаться с ноута по lan
<JohnDoe_71Rus> твой пенек должен по dhcp сказать что у него есть pxe
<JohnDoe_71Rus> он должен раздавать ипы
<andrex> не факт у меня это делает роутер
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну тогда на ротере прописать, то pxe на другой машине.
<andrex> аостальное грущитс с файлопомойки pxe по http
<andrex> статей как поднять все это куча. пусть ищет
<andrex> если чето не получится тогда и спрашивает
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вот кстати. есть 1/2 нетбука подключенная к ТВ по hdmi. если сначала включить телек, то биос нетбука нормально цепляет вывод на хдми.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> если сначала включить нетбук, то вывод будет на d-sub или матрицу, надо руками переключать вывод.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> как сказать ядру всегда активировать hdmi с фулХД разрешением?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> что бы можно было ТВ включать в любое время
<b1mmy> на RPI ставил принудительно hdmi, но там своя приблуда вроде. где-то видел, что можно в grub пихнуть опцию а-ла "HDMI, 1920x1080"
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вот в груб и хочу
<b1mmy> ссылки можно кидать?
<SKonst> b1mmy, разрешаю
<b1mmy> SKonst, спасибо
<SKonst> b1mmy, не за что. обращайся
<b1mmy> JohnDoe_71Rus, https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/236916/ubuntu-forcing-hdmi-output-on-boot-if-monitor-disconnected
<b1mmy> смотри второй ответ, там же ссылка на вики (правда арча)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у  меня немного другой вывод xrandr https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/t68MS4KVSj/ HDMI-0 connected. поэтому возникают вопросы верности HDMI-A-1
<b1mmy> полагаю, что это норма - у меня вывод похож на твой https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/JYhKwPYGDk/
<b1mmy> я сижу с дискретки 630GT по VGA
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не сработало. наверно надо еще смену вывода в автозагрузку пихать
<b1mmy> я вот подумал - подниму PXE на RPI с кучей образов и будет мне счастье
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я кстати для менюшки pxe брал mini iso убунты за основу
<b1mmy> в mini.iso там вроде можно выбрать окружение и софт? это оно?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нет
<b1mmy> хм
<b1mmy> мне вроде какая-то убунта предлагала LXQT или KDE, +набор пакетов для предустановки
<b1mmy> а может я просто уже загнался
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/ берешь iso и смотришь что внутри или эти файлы посмотри
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD ссылка отсюда
<b1mmy> да, я вчера нарезал его на флешку
<JohnDoe_71Rus> так вот, его содержимое можно положить в pxe папку
<b1mmy> я бы хотел наверное даже чтобы он брал образы с USB HDD или флешки, вот думаю, как сделать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> можно iso монтировать в директорию.
<b1mmy> я как бы рассчитываю: 1. держать хранилище образов отдельно от самой RPI, 2. избежать лишних действий с файлами, ибо у RPI флеш-память, быстро расходуется ресурс
<JohnDoe_71Rus> на чтение? если с нее грузить pxe то они только читатся будут. а логи в нормальном дистрибутиве давно в памяти
<b1mmy> ну логи и журналирование ОС никуда не денутся, да
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вроде у Хсервера есть опция мониторить подключаемые мониторы и переключатся на них
#ubuntu-ru 2020-04-03
<Sergey_IT> ку, чего молчим? 20.04 бета вышла...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ждем 20.04.1
<Sergey_IT> скучные вы
<diskin> ни у кого не был такого, firefox падает при открытии ссылки из чата скайпа? причем та же ссылка, если ее скопировать, например, в терминал, и оттуда открыть в firefox, работает нормальною
<Sergey_IT> открой ФФ из терминала  и посмотри что там будет, может что напишет
<diskin> фф может уже и открытым быть, но клик на ссылку открывает новый сначала, как я понимаю, и он падает.
<diskin> а, я понял мысль )
<diskin> спасибо
<Sergey_IT> да пока не за что )
<Sergey_IT> помню было такое как-то, но возможно просто не перезапустил после обновления...
#ubuntu-ru 2020-04-05
<diskin> Sergey_IT, в терминал оно не писало ничего, но проблема решилась установкой skypeforlinux preview версии, как я понимаю, "виновато" было окружение, то есть процесс firefox вызывался с переменными окружения из скайпа, и что-то там было не так, в сравнении с обычным запуско
<diskin> м.
<diskin> о, одна буква не влезла )
<Sergey_IT> ну так это и было, возможно, несоответствие версий... часто бывает
<Gryllida> а какая была проблема с  skypeforlinux  собственно?
<diskin> firefox падает при открытии ссылки из чата скайпа. причем та же ссылка, если ее скопировать, например, в терминал, и оттуда открыть в firefox, работает нормальною
<diskin> стояла версия скайпа последняя официальная, поставил preview - починилось.
<diskin> я даже не знал про наличие preview версии
